# Super Smash Bros. Brawl General Discussion Thread of SAKURAIIIIII



## Kai (Dec 3, 2006)

We all know Super Smash Bros Melee for the Gamecube was the best seller and a huge hit for the Gamecube.

What do you expect of the sequel? How's it going to turn out? What new characters do you want to see? What new modes do you want?

Discuss it all here!

*Information:*



*Release Dates:* January 31st, 2007 (Japan), March 9th, 2008 (US), post-June in Europe

*Official Website:*  <---Updated every weekday 

*Confirmed Characters (thus far):* 

*How to Play:* 

*Game Modes:* 

*Stages:* 

*Items:* 

*Music:* 

________________________________________

*Official SSB Online Dojo for Friends Codes*

*First NF SSB Online Tourney Sign-Ups*


----------



## TenguNova (Dec 3, 2006)

Well, I'm not really expecting too many new additions in terms of characters. Maybe somewhere between 35-40 total characters, maybe a little more. I know a lot of people want 50+, but I think the developers are deciding to focus on the quality over quantity. Let's face it, Melee had some balancing issues and I'm pretty sure that they are trying to have as few balancing issues/glitches as possible in Brawl. I can only see 40+ characters if this game is released late 2007, and I mean December-late.

As for who I expect to be in it other than the 10 announced characters; I believe everyone from Melee expect Dr. Mario and Pichu will return (maybe Roy too). Not quite sure about any new newcomers.


----------



## Kai (Dec 3, 2006)

TenguNova said:


> Well, I'm not really expecting too many new additions in terms of characters. Maybe somewhere between 35-40 total characters, maybe a little more. I know a lot of people want 50+, but I think the developers are deciding to focus on the quality over quantity. Let's face it, Melee had some balancing issues and I'm pretty sure that they are trying to have as few balancing issues/glitches as possible in Brawl. I can only see 40+ characters if this game is released late 2007, and I mean December-late.
> 
> As for who I expect to be in it other than the 10 announced characters; I believe everyone from Melee expect Dr. Mario and Pichu will return (maybe Roy too). Not quite sure about any new newcomers.



Yeah, I think I remember somewhere Miyamoto said Ice Climbers aren't returning either. God, I loved those eskimos.

I would imagine that the total characters would be around 40, with tons of new secrets and bonus features. As seen in the trailer, I saw many of the moves done by the classic Nintendo characters were the same.


----------



## Cy (Dec 3, 2006)

I hope they don't cut Roy. He was one of the best characters. Pichu wasn't so bad, either- it could OHKO a bad player or CPU.


----------



## TenguNova (Dec 3, 2006)

The whole "Ice Climbers, Game & Watch, and Young Link being replaced with Ridley, Boswer Jr., and WW Link" was a rumor, now confirmed false. So, I wouldn't count the Ice Climbers out yet. 

I also hope they don't take out Roy, but give him a different moveset than Marth. The only reason I said that Dr. Mario and Pichi might not make it is that they are the two clone characters that will be very hard to give a alternate moveset to. Remember that the clone characters in Melee were kinda rushed near the end of production, so that is why they share moves with other characters. Of course they can easily give Ganondorf, Falco, and Roy new moves, but Dr. Mario is still Mario and Pichu is still Pikachu (sort of). I don't think we need two Pikachus in Brawl, so I hope they switch out Pichu with another Pokemon, and Dr. Mario be an alternate costume for Mario in Brawl. I hope everyone has alternate costumes and not just alternate colors. 

By the way, I've just realize that Young Link might not make it either, unless they plan on doing a Ocarina of Time/Twilight Princess crossover. In that case, let's also hope Shiek stays in.


----------



## dementia_ (Dec 3, 2006)

I hope they reconsider grappling/throw strength. Not SSB level; but make throws more effective than in SSBM. I also hope Peach makes it in. Say what you will about the character, but I like playing as her in SSBM.


----------



## Kai (Dec 3, 2006)

Peach is ranked really high in the tier lists and I'm relieved to hear Ice Climbers WILL NOT be removed.

Still, I wonder how Miyamoto is going to handle the Wavedash glitch in Melee(where you could just slide). If he takes it out, players will have alot of adjusting to do.

Pit seems like the new awesomeness around


----------



## Cy (Dec 3, 2006)

Throws were retarded in the first smash bros- everypone would always spam the fast throws.


----------



## Kai (Dec 3, 2006)

Phalanx Lord said:


> Throws were retarded in the first smash bros- everypone would always spam the fast throws.



I believe grabs would aways take some form of skill and they were more refined in Melee.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 3, 2006)

Samus needs to get Nerfed like Ness.


----------



## Pakkun93 (Dec 3, 2006)

there probably going to cut characters that resembled other characters, like 

-Mario and Doctor Mario
-Pichu and Pikachu
-Jigglypuff and Kirby


----------



## Kai (Dec 3, 2006)

Anything you guys would like to see happen in the next installment?


----------



## podsandgods (Dec 3, 2006)

Im glad solid snake is gonna be in the new smash, that was a surprising addition in my opinion. Has anyone watched any of the trailors for this game?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 3, 2006)

Solid is going to pwn. He's going to replace Capt. Falcon as my main.


----------



## Bender (Dec 3, 2006)

I hope that they have Sonic in the next Super Smash bros game. That'd be sooooo cool! Either him or Sora, will be cool.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 3, 2006)

ooh sora, thatd be awesome


----------



## podsandgods (Dec 3, 2006)

after playing twilight princess i think it would be cool to have midna as a charachter. I doubt it would happen for brawl but maybe a future smash bros. game. Midna just seems like he or she ( i cant really tell) would make a good fighter in these games!


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 3, 2006)

I'd rather have Big Boss over Sora or Sonic. =/


----------



## syrup (Dec 3, 2006)

ok well i cannot wait for it to come out it is going to own and pit + link = unstoppable.


----------



## Bender (Dec 3, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> I'd rather have Big Boss over Sora or Sonic. =/



Hater! What you don't like Sora from Kingdom hearts? He's cool! Who needs another Big boss the master hand is all that Is needed for a final boss. Plus, from what I heard SSBB Is gonna  have online play.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 3, 2006)

smash bros is the shyt. Lugi is the  best


----------



## yuhun (Dec 3, 2006)

From what i've seen in the videos, it looks very similar to melee but alot faster and smoother. Fox was revealed later like a secret character so its likey they're rid some characters- Dr Mario? Pointless. Pichuu? LOL trash him.


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 3, 2006)

Add MegaMan and Zero as well...

Would be could if they add some Street Fighter characters Ryu/Ken and Chun-li.

How bout Tifa from FF7 with that super mini-skirt lol kidding! 



> Fox was revealed later like a secret character so its likey they're rid some characters- Dr Mario? Pointless. Pichuu? LOL trash him.



That kinda annoyed me wasn't Fox in the previous two games? lol


----------



## dementia_ (Dec 3, 2006)

It would be a neat TP reference if Link had a wolf transformation and new moveset like Zelda/Sheik.


----------



## Kai (Dec 3, 2006)

dementia_ said:


> It would be a neat TP reference if Link had a wolf transformation and new moveset like Zelda/Sheik.



Arrows refined, mirror shield, and sharper/lighter sword would be nice.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2006)

Gutsu said:


> Add MegaMan and Zero as well...
> 
> *Would be could if they add some Street Fighter characters Ryu/Ken and Chun-li.*
> 
> ...



Don't know...

In my opinion, that would kill the whole smash bros. theme by adding those kinds of characters.

Would be nice to have though...

And about Fox: He is my favorite character. 

I don't know why they would put him in as a secret character of sorts.

It wouldn't be right.

But oh well, we will wait and see.

Do you guys know the exact date of this games launch?


----------



## Bender (Dec 3, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> Don't know...
> 
> In my opinion, that would kill the whole smash bros. theme by adding those kinds of characters.
> 
> ...



It's said to be released somewhere around 2007. My guess, It's probaly gonna come out in March. There still deciding which characters to add to the roster. 

I can't wait for it to come out I wanna show everyone how kick ass I am with Mario. He's my favorite character.



			
				Gutsu said:
			
		

> Add MegaMan and Zero as well...
> 
> Would be could if they add some Street Fighter characters Ryu/Ken and Chun-li.
> 
> ...



Nah, Shion's right that would destroy the aspect of SSB. Mega Man and Zero are too much of rip-offs of Samus's character and It would be annoying to see so many android type of characters. That would be kinda cool though, but It's impossible. Neither Chun-Li Ryu Tifa and Ken are associated with Nintedo systems. 

They should have Banjo from Banjo Kazooie in the game. That'd be soo cool.

Is anyone else looking forward to the online play btw?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2006)

Im with you bro with the online thing!

I wanna show those video game nerds who is boss and shove it in their faces with Fox!!!

Of course, now I wanna verse you Blaze.

You said you are good with Mario.

So is my Bro, I wanna see how good YOU are.

Online play will rock the house though.... oh yeah....


----------



## Rape ape (Dec 3, 2006)

Why are people asking for non-nintendo characters. Are we forgetting the point of SSB?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2006)

Banjo IS a nintendo character bro...^^^^


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 3, 2006)

Rape ape said:


> Why are people asking for non-nintendo characters. Are we forgetting the point of SSB?



It seems they're gonna try to broaden the character range with the inclusion of snake I guess.  I'm not too sure myself, but there's never been anything with having extra characters....well as long as they at least try to have some from of balance.


----------



## Tone (Dec 3, 2006)

I've said it before.. regarding outside characters, I would KILL to see Viewtiful Joe in SSBB, but that's never going to happen.

when this rolls around, i'll still be using DK like I always have.


----------



## yuhun (Dec 3, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> Banjo IS a nintendo character bro...^^^^



No Banjo along with Kazooie and Conkers were created by the once brilliant British game company rareware. Rare created them and hold the rights for those charcters, and since Microsoft own rare those character can now only appear on handheld Nintendo systems. Why else would Conkers BFD remake be an xbox-exclusive? Same to the upcoming Banjo-Kazooie for Xbox360.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 4, 2006)

Duo K said:


> I've said it before.. regarding outside characters, I would KILL to see Viewtiful Joe in SSBB, but that's never going to happen.
> 
> when this rolls around, i'll still be using DK like I always have.



Viewtiful Joe?  He would kick too much ass.  I wonder how his super would work if they ever put him in a smash brothers game...probably would slow everyone down allowing him to kick even more ass


----------



## Kai (Dec 4, 2006)

I would like to go up against any of you online when the game gets out and I get Wii. Judging by the previous characters, I would use marth or Sheik.

You guys can keep in touch with me.....trust me I would play this game 8+ hours a day.


----------



## Bender (Dec 4, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> Im with you bro with the online thing!
> 
> I wanna show those video game nerds who is boss and shove it in their faces with Fox!!!
> 
> ...



 Absolutely. When it comes to vs. mode I own completely own. I mean not only do I rock the box  I tear that shit up. And  with my main man: Mario. Not only Is shit not gonna be pretty but man It's gonna be a massacre. Y'all better pray that you ain't in the same game as me to save yourself from a terrible beat down. 


Aye Carumba! Shion you play as Star Fox? Dang, whaddya he's practically my favorite sparring partner. Trust me, man TRUST me. I kick ass with that dude. Hopefully, your as good as you say with Cloud.. The computer didn't serve as good of a challenge as I expected.

By the way do you guys think that we,ll have to pay to go online and make an account?


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 4, 2006)

Rape ape said:


> Why are people asking for non-nintendo characters. Are we forgetting the point of SSB?



Because I want new characters outside of Nintendo and are recongnizeable sp? as well.

I mean if they add a character like *Solid Snake *why not put a characters like MegaMan/Zero, Viewtiful Joe, Sonic/Tails as well?

And isn't the point of SSB of having a bunch of characters kicking each others ass? Wouldn't if be fun to have a match between Sonic and Mario with a friend who may be pro sonic while the other person be pro Mario. I'm on Mario's side.


----------



## Bender (Dec 4, 2006)

News flash: everybody I think Nintendo might incorporate Non-Nintendo characters into Super Smash Bros. Brawl!



			
				Article said:
			
		

> "Nintendo hopes that Solid Snake's appearance in Super Smash Bros. Brawl on Wii will encourage other publishers to allow their characters to join the Smash Bros. line-up, and is already actively negotiating for the rights to include at least one or two other non-Nintendo character. The plot thickens when Smash Bros. series director Masahiro Sakurai and Mario creator Shigeru Miyamoto say that 'Sega's Sonic the Hedgehog is the character that Smash Bros. fans have requested the most.' This begs the question, which non-Nintendo characters are most likely to appear?"


----------



## Extreme_Rebel (Dec 4, 2006)

I can not wait for this game. It's going to be the shit.

Fox ftw. I hope he's there.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 4, 2006)

As long as Custom Robo's in there, i'll be happy.



dementia_ said:


> I hope they reconsider grappling/throw strength. Not SSB level; but make throws more effective than in SSBM.



Throws are good in SSBM >.>


@ Anyone who thinks their good: Have any vids of your matches?


----------



## syrup (Dec 4, 2006)

I hope they don't put in a lot of non nintendo chars like vewtiful joe, megaman or even banjo. I mean it would kill ssb especially if they added street fighters. They should have added waluigi instead of snake


----------



## Manetheren (Dec 4, 2006)

Seeing Pit from Kid Icarus in the game now, makes me want a few more characters in it.

Mega Man (Classic style of course)
Simon Belmont (of the NES Castlevania games)

and...

*CAPTAIN N*

Complete the main cast of the show.  That would be SOO friggin great.

Hell, even toss in an Eggplant Wizard and the guy from Punch Out for kicks.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 4, 2006)

Eggplant wizard?

It would be cool to put in sephiroth... just for the heck of it.

Waluaig would have been a good add, along with daisy.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 4, 2006)

No waluigi or daisy please.

Both of them serve no purpose to Nintendo and were only created by Hudson for Spots/Party Mario Games.

They have no absolutely no story to them.

Wtf? Sora? no thanks , he can stay in his disney dreamland.


----------



## Kai (Dec 4, 2006)

Too much Mario in this game would definitely lose its touch.

A wide variety of all assortments is the way to go. They should bring back old old classics that they had since NES.


----------



## Hellcrow (Dec 4, 2006)

The new Fox has weird cheek bones. And Solid Snake will not use his guns, only explosives. Pretty weird that explosions are ok, but bullets are not.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 4, 2006)

theres no such thing as too much Mario in Super smash bros

after all , this is a nintendo based game and Mario and friends are the ones who founded it.

Super smash bros = Nintendo period , and maybe a few Third party buds.


----------



## SpitFire! (Dec 4, 2006)

i can see why they introduced snake because of hideo kojmas request but i hope nintendo doesnt introduce too many third party characters just because of fans reactions to snake. i could live with gamecube, DS or gameboy exclusive charactes like kalas from baten kaitos or isaac from golden sun but introducing someone like sora who is basically a sony exclusive except for a gameboy appearance this will take away from the smash bros experience.


----------



## Megadoomer (Dec 4, 2006)

There is only one character that, if they are put into this game, will make me buy it no matter what: Geno from Super Mario RPG. Other characters that I want in include:

Diddy Kong (Donkey Kong Country)
King K. Rool (Donkey Kong Country)
Tom Nook (Animal Crossing) (I really think that he has potential)
Sonic the Hedgehog (Sonic the Hedgehog) (if Sega says that he can be used, then it's guaranteed, because Sakurai and Miyamoto both want him in)
Krystal (Star Fox)
for the 3rd third-party character, either Mega Man (original Mega Man) or Crono (Chrono Trigger)
highly unlikely, but FAWFUL (Mario & Luigi)

Characters that I don't want, or don't think will get into the game:

Cloud/Sephiroth/any character from a Final Fantasy game that is post-VII
Banjo and Kazooie (I'd want them to get in, but they're owned by Microsoft)
Sora (only appeared in one game on the Game Boy Advance)
Red/Ash/any Pokemon trainer (all they'd be able to do is summon Pokemon)
Waluigi (created solely for Mario multiplayer games)
Daisy and Toad (already exist in the series through Peach (Daisy is an alternate costume, Toad is part of her moveset))


----------



## Kai (Dec 4, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> theres no such thing as too much Mario in Super smash bros
> 
> after all , this is a nintendo based game and Mario and friends are the ones who founded it.


Mario was not the first game on Nintendo.



			
				The4th_himself said:
			
		

> Super smash bros = Nintendo period , and maybe a few Third party buds.



Nope, I'm pretty sure it's just Nintendo. Solid Snake was on the SNES a long time ago.


----------



## Bender (Dec 4, 2006)

Megadoomer said:


> There is only one character that, if they are put into this game, will make me buy it no matter what: Geno from Super Mario RPG. Other characters that I want in include:
> 
> Diddy Kong (Donkey Kong Country)
> King K. Rool (Donkey Kong Country)
> ...





Since when did Banjo and Kazooie become owned by Microsoft? How long was I away for?


----------



## syrup (Dec 4, 2006)

omg we have a new genius and his name is MegaDoomer Geno all the way but it reminded me of the amazingly uber char from one of the best games of all time MALLOW! (smrpg arguably the best square game out there). now that would be sweet...I seem to think I am forgetting one of my fav snes games and a char from it. I hope that there are not any mortal combat or street fighter chars that would ruin it. Goemon would be prett cool 2 (if he is owned by nintendo). Also fierce diety mask link just so i can pwn everyone. Also if they must have a lame shooter char they should switch out snake for bond lol. Maybe the golden sun guy as well. He was kind of cool. However obviously it should have every main ToS character lol.


----------



## yuhun (Dec 5, 2006)

Blaze2k9 said:


> Since when did Banjo and Kazooie become owned by Microsoft? How long was I away for?



Nintendo sold there second party british developer rare to microsoft in 2002, donkey knog still belongs to nintendo while there characters: Banjo and Joanna dark now only have rights to appear on Microsoft Xbox. Rare can still develope for DS.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 5, 2006)

im sorry, when/where was it confirmed that Fox is in it?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2006)

ok, check it out...

Corrupting

Im a big fan of Fox.

I see NO reason why he shouldn't be in there.

Which is why he IS in there.

Fox rules...


----------



## syrup (Dec 5, 2006)

Only other really important char to stay is ness seems how already saw that link is in it.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2006)

Have you guys noticed how much detail has been put in link and the rest of the characters?

In Melee they look kind of plain.

But in Brawl, they look super good, and so do the stages.

They blew me away...


----------



## Kai (Dec 5, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> Have you guys noticed how much detail has been put in link and the rest of the characters?
> 
> In Melee they look kind of plain.
> 
> ...



Link is just like Twilight Princess Link.

Pikachu's eyes changed a little.

Kirby is the same

Mario has more detailed overalls...

Yeah the stages have awesome backgrounds and destructable environments which looks like something really worth playing.


----------



## Shika-Chou (Dec 5, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> Have you guys noticed how much detail has been put in link and the rest of the characters?
> 
> In Melee they look kind of plain.
> 
> ...



What are you talking about? You could see the rivets on Mario's overalls! How is that not enough detail?

Besides the new Link in Brawl is based on Twilight Princess and that Link's costume is far more detailed than OoT (the Link in Melee). The only character whos detail stays the same seems to be Kirby, but how much more detailed can they make him?


----------



## Zegovia (Dec 5, 2006)

How about a Soul calibur 2 character, they had link to the GC version of it, so why not the other way around with SSBB?  

Unlikley but still...


----------



## Kai (Dec 5, 2006)

Zegovia said:


> How about a Soul calibur 2 character, they had link to the GC version of it, so why not the other way around with SSBB?
> 
> Unlikley but still...



Unfortuantely, no. 3 versions for SoulCalibur II came out, and on the GCN version they decided to put a nintendo character in it.

SSB revolves soley on Nintendo characters, or characters that were previously in Nintendo(Solid Snake for example).


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2006)

Space said:


> Unfortuantely, no. 3 versions for SoulCalibur II came out, and on the GCN version they *decided to put a nintendo character in it.*
> 
> SSB revolves soley on Nintendo characters, or characters that were previously in Nintendo(Solid Snake for example).



This was Link right?

Well... in my opinion, adding snake surely changed the universe of smash bros.

But not in a bad way. Thanks to that, there will probably more unexpected characters later on or something.

Like Meta Knight for example.

I never imagined they would add meta knight, or even pit.

But it turned out awesome either way.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 5, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> Like Meta Knight for example.
> 
> I never imagined they would add meta knight, or even pit.
> 
> But it turned out awesome either way.



Metaknight is from the Kirby universe if you didn't know, so it was inevitable. King De-de is a large possibility also.

And in Pit's trophy info in SSBM, it says in the end, "Will Pit ever fight again?" That kinda tipped it off.

IMO, there will probably be a lot more scarsely known characters being added from random nintendo series, which will probably be from japanese games that never the states. I mean, a lot of things in SSBM were things from JP only, mostly noticable at the time, Marth and Roy, which are old FE characters.

So expect to see more characters you don't know about. *coughray01cough*


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2006)

Are you sick?

Lemme give you some antibiotics...

That cough sounds bad there...


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 5, 2006)

I hate how everyone thinks adding 3rd party characters is a bad thing. I mean, they've got all the big Nintendo players, this is the right next step!


----------



## Dave (Dec 6, 2006)

i cant wait! i want this game next for the wii!!!!!
i just wish it was here already


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 6, 2006)

the longer it takes, the better it will be, lol. Patience is the key...


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 6, 2006)

If any 3rd party character gets added, it will be Sonic. As said, he was the most requested, and the creators have said they would love to have him if Sega agrees. Now it's up to them, which honestly, I don't see why they'd say no.


----------



## Dave (Dec 6, 2006)

i love how mario has that huge attack thing!!!
i hope the controls are unique too


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 6, 2006)

yeah I'm definitely looking forward to Sonic if he's in. But there could be more than just him and Snake...


----------



## Dave (Dec 6, 2006)

mabey master chief?
NAWWWWW
just a dream.....


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 6, 2006)

haha okay, they have to be LIKELY possibilities...


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 6, 2006)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> i love how mario has that huge attack thing!!!
> i hope the controls are unique too



Nintendo says the GCN controller can be used.

I'd see it as mandatory though. I'm too acustomed to the GCN controller for smash.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2006)

^^^ same here.

But I would really like to try this with the Nunchuck.

No wires, movement, etc. Looks plain awesome.

I'm looking forward to Sonic also. He looks like he HAS to be in smash bros.


----------



## TenguNova (Dec 6, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:


> IMO, there will probably be a lot more scarsely known characters being added from random nintendo series, which will probably be from japanese games that never the states. I mean, a lot of things in SSBM were things from JP only, mostly noticable at the time, Marth and Roy, which are old FE characters.
> 
> So expect to see more characters you don't know about. *coughray01cough*



According to one of Sakurai's comments, we won't be seeing any Japanese-only characters in Brawl. Part of that reason according to him was that he wanted the characters in Brawl to be familiar in both regions (US and Japan).

Also, on the whole Wii control issue; I'm starting to think that the Gamecube controler will not be required to play Brawl. I don't think Nintendo would release a Wii game that absolutely requires a last-gen controller. Not everyone who will buy this game will have a Gamecube controller, so unless they package one with the game, Brawl will have no choice but to allow the Wii remote to be used as way to play the game, as well.

When you think about it, it would not be all that difficult to play the game using the Wii remote. Note that I'm assuming that no new buttons are being added to the fighting system:

Analog stick on the nunchuck: Used to move the character
A Button: A attacks (just like the gamecube)
B trigger: B attacks (using the B trigger for special B attacks will probably need some getting used to)
Z button on the nunchuck: Guard
C button o the nunchuck: Jump (in case you don't like using UP to jump)
Up on the D-pad: Taunt

EDIT: The Classic Controller should definately be an optional method of play, as well.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2006)

^^^ What about grab?

I KNOW for a fact that Brawl will ALLOW the Gamecube controller, but you don't HAVE to use it.

You can choose to use the Wii remote or the Gcube controller (If you have one)

This is the paragraphs explaining this. If you think I am lieing, here is the link as well.



Read the bolded letters and be informed my brothers...

Development


Masahiro Sakurai, former HAL Laboratories employee and creator of Kirby and the Super Smash Bros. series, is the director for the game. Sakurai revealed that at E3, he was called to Iwata's room on the top floor of a Los Angeles hotel, and told by Iwata, "We'd like you to be involved in the production of the new Smash Bros., if possible near the level of director".[15] An IGN article states that "as of May 2005, the game's development staff consisted of exactly one person," Sakurai himself. Sakurai states that many people who have spent a lot of time playing Super Smash Bros. Melee are being brought in as the development team,[16] and the team will have access to all the original material and tools from the development of Melee. However, actual development of the game never stated until late of 2005.[17] Sakurai cannot announce the name of the team at this time but refers to them as "The Studio".[18]


The game was conspicuously absent from Nintendo's Wii showing at its 2006 Pre-E3 press conference. The next day, on Wednesday, May 10, 2006, at the After-Hours Press Conference, Nintendo officially revealed the game under the name of Super Smash Bros. Brawl. Miyamoto and Sakurai, who were there to make the announcement, *hinted that the game could have full compatibility with the GameCube controller.* Sakurai said that the reason was because he did not want to "alienate those familiar with the pad." In an interview with IGN, Sakurai said the Wii's motion sensing features might not be included because, "we found that trying to implement too much motion-sensory functionality can get in the way of the game."[4]


Recently, the new trailer shown on November 3 at Nintendo World has been added to the official site.[2] The trailer is slightly modified from the original version: the Japanese text is changed to English, and the suspected Winter Yoshi's Island is no longer seen. The version of the trailer added to the Japanese site keeps the Japanese text, but the suspected Winter Yoshi's Island is once again removed. Also, Sakurai has updated the site to say that it will be a little longer before the game will be playable.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 6, 2006)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> i love how mario has that huge attack thing!!!
> i hope the controls are unique too



the mario huge attack has me worried.......

it can unbalance the game more.........


----------



## EPSimpson (Dec 6, 2006)

Who do you guys think you will play best as.  Sonic for the win right here <.<


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 6, 2006)

Wikipidea is garbage

Sakurai said Brawl will be GC controller only . He said he doesnt want to mess with motion sensor controller because he think it will mess up the way players are used to with traditionals.

Its already been confirmed.


----------



## syrup (Dec 6, 2006)

how will marios attack unbalalnce...by the looks of it link has that triforce attack and wariothe gas attack so most likly all chars have a special attack like marios.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 6, 2006)

looking at the magnitude of the mario special, seems like a one hit kill..... if that doesn't unbalance a game i don't know what can...

maybe it will require some kind of metter or can be done at a high percentage.... but even with that, it does not require skill..... i have seen matches where the character with high percentage can beat a 0% percent one with only skill adding that to the formula would mess that up. 

i hope is optional like the items.

and tried to point out the possibility of everyone having a special one hit kill special, which sucks to me....IMO


----------



## TenguNova (Dec 6, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> Wikipidea is garbage
> 
> Sakurai said Brawl will be GC controller only . He said he doesnt want to mess with motion sensor controller because he think it will mess up the way players are used to with traditionals.
> 
> Its already been confirmed.



Yes, I read that comment too about the game only using the GC controller. The point I'm trying to make is that there is a possibility that they might tack the gamecube controls to the Wii controller at the last minute (no motion senser functionality, though) as a OPTIONAL choice to accomodate those that do not have a Gamecube controller. I just don't believe that Nintendo would make someone spend extra money on a particular controller to play a $50 game they just got through paying for.


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 6, 2006)

Bah. No Wii mote please.  Good to see Sakurai made the right choice instead trying to do Gimicky stuff.


----------



## dementia_ (Dec 6, 2006)

The traditional setup could work on Wii.

Nunchuck: Analog Stick = Movement, Z = Grapple, C = Shield/Evade
Wiimote: A button & B trigger for attacks, D-pad UP = Jump


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 6, 2006)

Wii will pwn PS3.

SSBB has high expectations, and I am certain that it'll meet up to them, if not go beyond.

And last:

SNAKE!


----------



## Kai (Dec 6, 2006)

SSBB has super high expectations by the pro gamers all around, it's going to be hard to top melee.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 6, 2006)

C should be grab, Z should be shield/dodge...

And any D-pad button should be jump. I've tried it, and pressing down on the D-pad with my thumb positioned to press A is already sort of a reach.

It could easily work, I just won't use it.


----------



## blueradio (Dec 6, 2006)

Is it true that the new SSBB will be using the Retro Controller instead of the WiiMote and nunchuk?


----------



## TenguNova (Dec 6, 2006)

fancyclaps said:


> Is it true that the new SSBB will be using the Retro Controller instead of the WiiMote and nunchuk?



No, as of right now it's Gamecube controller only, but that can certainly change later.


----------



## Kai (Dec 6, 2006)

TenguNova said:


> No, as of right now it's Gamecube controller only, but that can certainly change later.



Doesn't matter for me; imo the Gamecube's controller setup for Melee was absolutely perfect.


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Dec 6, 2006)

No they actually showed a controller for the Wii on Gameinformer


----------



## Raw 1 (Dec 7, 2006)

Mario's special doesn't look like a 1 hit kill it actually looks like like the fireballs travel horizontally thru the screen damaging anyone in the way 

And I'm pretty sure there going to have a "DISABLE SPECIALS" option in there for MLG or something like that

I can't picture myself playing it with the Wii-mote because SSB is a hectic game were you need to be on top of everything and the Wii-mote DOES NOT give you control in a game where you need it like smash

Quick Question.....They alreayd announced that SSBB will be online but if the mic is supposidly built in to the wii-mote and the only way you can play smash is with the GC controller is there going to be voice communications in SSBB??????

Because the real reason I want it is to talk ish to little kids after killing them and if I can't do that I will hate NES for the rest of my dayz living and talk ish about everything NES


----------



## Dave (Dec 7, 2006)

i don think i would be a one hit kill unless its super hard to perform...witch i think isnt


----------



## Kai (Dec 7, 2006)

Gkage said:


> No they actually showed a controller for the Wii on Gameinformer



That was the retro controller. It's a little smaller and smoother with the edges rounder.
Link removed

It's much much better than using the Wiimote but I would rather be able to play on the GCN controller. I'm just too used to it, and it fits me perfectly.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2006)

I agree wuth the GCN controller usage.

But then again, there is this urge to try it out on the Wii remote as well...


----------



## Thanatos (Dec 7, 2006)

Space said:


> Doesn't matter for me; imo the Gamecube's controller setup for Melee was absolutely perfect.



I agree... although, I thought the exact same way about the N64 controller; so who knows?

Regardless, I believe that special moves will run on an item basis (probably one of the rarer items like the hammer or invincibility star). 

The only "evidence" I have to back this, is that in the trailer Mario is plainly shown jumping to collect an item resembling the SSBM Logo, and *THEN* his move is performed.

Also, I doubt it's a one hit KO. Nothing that big could be a one hit KO. I'm thinking more along the lines of a large and difficult to resist force, that actually does little-moderate damage (something along the lines of Blastoise's Hydro pump).


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 7, 2006)

Raw 1 said:


> Mario's special doesn't look like a 1 hit kill it actually looks like like the fireballs travel horizontally thru the screen damaging anyone in the way
> 
> And I'm pretty sure there going to have a "DISABLE SPECIALS" option in there for MLG or something like that
> 
> ...



well was judging by the looks, and it seems to me like a one hit kill move.... ness green grenade and roy's (b) attack both fully charge are less impressive than the mario shinpuhadoken, and are one hit kills....... i don't see why i wouldn't suspect...

also this may be a bad example but in mario tennis, they had specials too, and you can't turn them off.... i hope this is not the case with SSBB.

and the obligatory GC controler FTW


----------



## Thanatos (Dec 7, 2006)

Kami-Sama said:


> well was judging by the looks, and it seems to me like a one hit kill move.... ness green grenade and roy's (b) attack both fully charge are less impressive than the mario shinpuhadoken, and are one hit kills....... i don't see why i wouldn't suspect...



Ness' Green grenade is not a one hit KO. It has a lot of power, and if you're on anymore then 60%, it will take you out, but it does not have the power to take out a character on full health (aside from Pichu, Jiggly puff, and possibly Peach).


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2006)

I beleive that the special attack will not be a one hit Kill.

It will be more like a damage giving attack, like Ho-oh in Melee.

So does Kirby's and everyone else's.

As for activating it, all you gotta do is grab the  orb with the Smash Bros sign on it, and it will activate.

Im pretty sure you will be able to disable it.


----------



## Thanatos (Dec 7, 2006)

Well, if it's an item like I suggested earlier, then once you get the item manager - which will probably exist (based on the fact that both SSB & SSBM had it) - then you can disable it like any other item.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 7, 2006)

smash bros is addictive.


----------



## Kai (Dec 7, 2006)

Kami-Sama said:


> well was judging by the looks, and it seems to me like a one hit kill move.... ness green grenade and roy's (b) attack both fully charge are less impressive than the mario shinpuhadoken, and are one hit kills....... i don't see why i wouldn't suspect...
> 
> also this may be a bad example but in mario tennis, they had specials too, and you can't turn them off.... i hope this is not the case with SSBB.
> 
> and the obligatory GC controler FTW



Ness's green grenade? Are you talking about PK flash?

Yeah, I don't want Nintendo to take chances with this and just stick with the GCN controller. I can't wait to see the new event matches and the "special" matches.


----------



## Captain_Crunch (Dec 7, 2006)

Special matches as in the secret character ones?

Its a pain having to do all those things to fight them, but when you get them, it rules!!!


----------



## Kai (Dec 7, 2006)

Captain_Crunch said:


> Special matches as in the secret character ones?
> 
> Its a pain having to do all those things to fight them, but when you get them, it rules!!!



No special matches as in all the "special melee" modes in Melee. But maybe they'll change it to "special brawl". I'm really excited for the new modes we could try out.


----------



## Thanatos (Dec 7, 2006)

Slow motion melee was a pain in the ass... but I must admit, it looked *very* dramatic.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2006)

It was the best^^^

I am a master of Fox, and when I used him in slo-mo, it totally threw me off.

Im used to fighting so fast, that making it slow got me so confused.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 7, 2006)

Kami-Sama said:


> also this may be a bad example but in mario tennis, they had specials too, and you can't turn them off.... i hope this is not the case with SSBB.



Mario Power Tennis? You can turn power shots off...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2006)

You're a little late there^^^


----------



## blueradio (Dec 8, 2006)

The Retro controller was what I stated in my first post.
Nah. Personally I'd rather see the change to the Wii.
Instead of using the GCN's old controller.
New System.
New Controller.
New Game.
I would like to adapt rather than settle for what has been used for so long now.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 8, 2006)

fancyclaps said:


> The Retro controller was what I stated in my first post.
> Nah. Personally I'd rather see the change to the Wii.
> Instead of using the GCN's old controller.
> New System.
> ...



Well that's just you.


----------



## Kai (Dec 8, 2006)

Yet the retro controller is rounder and seems to hold like a GBA....

I don't know....doesn't seem as comfortable as GCN's...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2006)

I ageee^^^

If you ever had a GCN, you would feel more comfortable with that than an alien controller.


----------



## Kai (Dec 9, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> It was the best^^^
> 
> I am a master of Fox, and when I used him in slo-mo, it totally threw me off.
> 
> Im used to fighting so fast, that making it slow got me so confused.



I'll vs you sometime once brawl comes out.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 9, 2006)

Sure thing bro^^^

Who are yu good with?


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 9, 2006)

If anything, slow-motion mode would make using Fox easier. You can probably his infinate with ease. And timing shines would be very easy, too.


----------



## Bender (Dec 9, 2006)

Anyone else see Kirby's special attack? It's so hella funny he put's his opponents in a pot and boils them. lol (Though Mario's attack is better) I hope they have an online tournament too that'd be cool. It'd be even more cool if they have a sudden death mode. One hit K.O's rule.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 9, 2006)

If you're refering to tournament mode, then... don't hope for anything. Tournament mode is terrible. Just doing brackets yourself is just... easier, better, more organized, you can use more than one TV/cube, you can choose... ok i'll stop, you get the point.


----------



## Bender (Dec 9, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:


> If you're refering to tournament mode, then... don't hope for anything. Tournament mode is terrible. Just doing brackets yourself is just... easier, better, more organized, you can use more than one TV/cube, you can choose... ok i'll stop, you get the point.



Yess please fore love of god....   Well I'm not sure how they,ll fix it but it better then the oone from Melee just awful man. My opininon you can start a tournament mode it,ll be like this:


You start a tournament and put a number of entrants to be allowed and wait for people to join. Something sorta like how they do online Scrabble. Ya know?


----------



## Kai (Dec 10, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> Sure thing bro^^^
> 
> Who are yu good with?



Marth, Sheik, and Ice Climbers are my top 3. I play a wide variety but mainly those  asswhoppers.


----------



## Bender (Dec 10, 2006)

Space said:


> Marth, Sheik, and Ice Climbers are my top 3. I play a wide variety but mainly those  asswhoppers.



Oooh those are also my favorite characters (minus Ice Climbers). I'm pretty good with Marth but I kick ass with Sheik The way he's able to teleport while in the air is cool when I play him but cheap when the computer does. I hope I see you online I wanna see if you're good with Sheik.


----------



## Kai (Dec 10, 2006)

Blaze2k9 said:


> Oooh those are also my favorite characters (minus Ice Climbers). I'm pretty good with Marth but I kick ass with Sheik The way he's able to teleport while in the air is cool when I play him but cheap when the computer does. I hope I see you online I wanna see if you're good with Sheik.



Alright, you can keep in touch. My email is in my public profile.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 10, 2006)

I mostly used to use fox


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2006)

Space said:


> Marth, Sheik, and Ice Climbers are my top 3. I play a wide variety but mainly those  asswhoppers.



Sheik and Ice Climbers are really ormidable opponents...

Now I am even more anxious to get Brawl. 



			
				Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I mostly used to use fox



So do I 

Speaking of Fox, do you guys know what his special attack will be when he grabs the Smash Bros orb thingy?


----------



## blueradio (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm so ready for this game.
Has a release date been set yet?
I heard February 2007 from a few people.


----------



## Bender (Dec 10, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> Sheik and Ice Climbers are really ormidable opponents...
> 
> Now I am even more anxious to get Brawl.
> 
> ...



They haven't come out with the trailer to show his new abilities you're gonna have to wait dude.


----------



## Timur Lane (Dec 10, 2006)

Have anybody heard some more news about the new characters that are going to participate in the new SSB?

Meta knight, Wario, Snake and Pitt are extremely good aditions, but it wont be perfect before they throw in Alucard from Castlevania and Megaman


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 10, 2006)

They need Alucard from Hellsing. 

I'm just hoping Snake will be a good character, mid-tier at the very least.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2006)

Alucard would be the weirdest add in the world.

His special attack would be the coolest though


----------



## Bender (Dec 10, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> They need Alucard from Hellsing.
> 
> I'm just hoping Snake will be a good character, mid-tier at the very least.



lol that'd be hella tight! Alucard beat the shit outta everybody!

I only wish they'd put Sonic in there though that would make the game even cool so he can put the burns on everybody.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2006)

I heard a rumor that he might be a secret character in there somehow.

I would also like to see Sonic's special, he might probably turn into Golden Sonic or something.


----------



## Bender (Dec 10, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> I heard a rumor that he might be a secret character in there somehow.
> 
> I would also like to see Sonic's special, he might probably turn into Golden Sonic or something.



 Really?! Man, I can't wait to see that! Hopefully, It's not one of those hoax like in Super Smash Bros. Melee. I got so pissed when I found out that was a lie..


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2006)

I hope it isn't a lie either...^^^


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 10, 2006)

They need to put Rayman into SSBB.


----------



## Kai (Dec 10, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> Speaking of Fox, do you guys know what his special attack will be when he grabs the Smash Bros orb thingy?



No, we haven't even seen him in the trailers yet, but as soon as you said that, I immediately imagined him going off the stage and shooting a million lasers back t the stage and the enemies on it.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2006)

That would be the cooooooolest!!!!^^^


----------



## Bender (Dec 10, 2006)

Space said:


> No, we haven't even seen him in the trailers yet, but as soon as you said that, I immediately imagined him going off the stage and shooting a million lasers back t the stage and the enemies on it.



DAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN! That'd be hella cool. Though then that better not be true or else that might screw over my man Mario...   I thought as soon as I saw him though that he'd make a huge as gun and constantly shoot beam blast at everyone on stage. 

Man I wish they'd put  Isacc that'd be tight. What would be even  better if they put Lucario from Pokemon in there. I wanna see his Kamehahmeha type move used in the game.


----------



## Zegovia (Dec 10, 2006)

How many nintendo Hot-shot characters have they left actually? it feels like theyve used just about everyone they have so far...


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 10, 2006)

Zegovia said:


> How many nintendo Hot-shot characters have they left actually? it feels like theyve used just about everyone they have so far...



You'd be suprized. A lot of characters we don't know about.


----------



## Tazmo? (Dec 10, 2006)

I they used Pit of all people anyone has a chance in this game.


----------



## Bender (Dec 10, 2006)

MECHAbootz said:


> I they used Pit of all people anyone has a chance in this game.



Pit don't look like all that man. But your right about one thing: Anyone has a chance in this game but nnot because of the characters but because of the specials. Those do look like One hit K.O's.


----------



## Kai (Dec 10, 2006)

Blaze2k9 said:


> Pit don't look like all that man. But your right about one thing: Anyone has a chance in this game but nnot because of the characters but because of the specials. Those do look like One hit K.O's.



Pit is the new Marth in brawl. I don't remember seeing him getting beaten by any of the other characters in the trailers. If you were granted flight with him, he would be a pretty broken character...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2006)

Pit is able to fly.

Just like Meta Knight.^^^


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 10, 2006)

Remeber, flight usually = light. And being light = easy to kill.

There's a balance in almost everything.

Almost everything...

Just because he has a sword doesn't mean anything. Roy, YL, and Link are very good examples. All 3 are low tier. Having 5 jumps doesn't mean anything either. Ex: Kirby, who is also low tier.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2006)

He can save himslef many time though, but will get sent flying many other times as well.

Thats the positive side of jumping 5 times.

I hope he is powerful, but by your standards, he seems kinda weak.^^^

I suppose Meta Knight will have the same thing as Pit?


----------



## Bender (Dec 10, 2006)

Flight doesn't seem to last that long if you ask me. Out of all Kirby is the only one able to be able to hover in the air longer then others.


----------



## Kai (Dec 10, 2006)

Blaze2k9 said:


> Flight doesn't seem to last that long if you ask me. Out of all Kirby is the only one able to be able to hover in the air longer then others.



Jigglypuff can actually go longer. If you do the float + pound in the air, you can float for a long time.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 10, 2006)

Yea, with Rising Pound, you can "technically" stay in the air forever.


----------



## Bender (Dec 10, 2006)

Space said:


> Jigglypuff can actually go longer. If you do the float + pound in the air, you can float for a long time.



Pound? What move is that? I,ve never seen that move before.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 10, 2006)

Forward+B, with Jigglypuff...


----------



## Twilit (Dec 10, 2006)

TP Link looks like a great character, as does Zero Suit Samus. Anyway, I just can't wait to see how the online works with it. Tourneys, rankings, etc.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 10, 2006)

I just hope they add rankings and such. Bragging rights is what online gaming is mostly about. Besides kicking other people's asses.

I'm just scared though because nintendo said they probably won't add a ranking system...


----------



## Kai (Dec 11, 2006)

God if there was a ranking system I would be playing till no end in sight.

I really want to see what ZS Samus is all about. I want to try out that lightsaber.


----------



## DarkSide322 (Dec 11, 2006)

Blaze2k9 said:


> Pound? What move is that? I,ve never seen that move before.



It's her signature move. Youve really never before. Most Jigglypuff players like me use her pound move all the time.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 11, 2006)

If anything, Jigglypuff's "Signature move" would be Wall of Pain.


----------



## Tone (Dec 11, 2006)

Space said:


> Pit is the new Marth in brawl. I don't remember seeing him getting beaten by any of the other characters in the trailers.



perhaps simply making him look good to build up hype?

Nintendos likely aware that people play this in tourneys.. please balance this game out x_X


----------



## Kai (Dec 11, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:


> If anything, Jigglypuff's "Signature move" would be Wall of Pain.



Luigi's is pretty badass too.


----------



## HyperBlade13537 (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm still waiting for news on whether or not Sonic's going to be in the game.


----------



## syrup (Dec 11, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:


> Remeber, flight usually = light. And being light = easy to kill.
> 
> There's a balance in almost everything.
> 
> ...



who do you consider high tier


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 11, 2006)

Fox, Falco, Shiek, and Marth.


----------



## Kai (Dec 12, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:


> Fox, Falco, Shiek, and Marth.



Peach was also on the high tiers too. IC's have also raised their rank exponentionally.

Roy and YL are about mid tier, I think.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 12, 2006)

There better be Mother 3 characters in this game.  I want Flint or Lucas.  I wouldn't mind if they went back and put Paula in the game as well.


----------



## Thanatos (Dec 12, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:


> Just because he has a sword doesn't mean anything. Roy, YL, and Link are very good examples. All 3 are low tier. Having 5 jumps doesn't mean anything either. Ex: Kirby, who is also low tier.



Roy is low tier!?! Why?



Space said:


> Jigglypuff can actually go longer. If you do the float + pound in the air, you can float for a long time.



And Peach can go the longest, if you use her magical floating ability, then up+B.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 12, 2006)

Space said:


> Peach was also on the high tiers too. IC's have also raised their rank exponentionally.
> 
> Roy and YL are about mid tier, I think.



For myself I consider her mid. Pretty easy to read since she's slow. But the Dsmash isn't friendly. Nor are her floating interceptions.

Roy and YL are low. Mid tier consists of characters that are actually very good.



Mortalis said:


> Roy is low tier!?! Why?



Only killing move is Fsmash, in which he is way to reliant on. His >B combo works, too, but the opponent usually won't die from it. His edgeguarding sucks. Recovery sucks. Best thing about him is his speed and ability to pull of fast shuffles.


----------



## Thanatos (Dec 12, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:


> Only killing move is Fsmash, in which he is way to reliant on.



Flare Blade also works (even if you don't charge it the full 5 seconds), 
And so does counter if you're hit with a strong enough attack.



OoNoiRoO said:


> His >B combo works, too, but the opponent usually won't die from it. His edgeguarding sucks.



Actually, his >B provides him with some of the best edge guarding available.



OoNoiRoO said:


> Recovery sucks.



No arguments here. 



OoNoiRoO said:


> Best thing about him is his speed and ability to pull of fast shuffles.



Actually, he's not all that fast (slightly above average at best), but he's also a somewhat heavy character for his size. 

Not exactly in the same rank as Bowser and Ganondorf, but he's certainly heavier then the likes of Samus and C.Falcon.


----------



## Kai (Dec 12, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:


> For myself I consider her mid. Pretty easy to read since she's slow. But the Dsmash isn't friendly. Nor are her floating interceptions.
> 
> Roy and YL are low. Mid tier consists of characters that are actually very good.


There's an actual tier list on smashboards.com. I was a member there since February, where I learned the entire truth about smash. It's pretty much the biggest smash forum out there.


Peach is an unbelievably challenging foe, it's not just about her floating length. If she does a short float(almost touching the ground) then various other attacks, it's hard to get through.



			
				Oonoiroo said:
			
		

> Only killing move is Fsmash, in which he is way to reliant on. His >B combo works, too, but the opponent usually won't die from it. His edgeguarding sucks. Recovery sucks. Best thing about him is his speed and ability to pull of fast shuffles.


Yeah, Roy is extremely hard to master, but people like Neo(you can go search vids of him on youtube) are gods with him. I usually just play with Roy for fun, definitely not seriously.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 12, 2006)

I know the tier list, it's just that that's my own thought.

And Roy actually is fast. He's my low tier chara. Since he falls fast, shuffles come out hella fast.


----------



## Kai (Dec 12, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:


> I know the tier list, it's just that that's my own thought.
> 
> And Roy actually is fast. He's my low tier chara. Since he falls fast, shuffles come out hella fast.



I agree, much faster than Marth's. I absolutely hate his recovery. I know when I'm done for and I get so pissed off because I know I could get back if I was Marth.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 12, 2006)

I hope its not like that with Pit.^^^


----------



## Kai (Dec 12, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> I hope its not like that with Pit.^^^



If pit could fly, that would be pretty broken...

There should be a special gravity mode, where you can't fall and die, only KO's.
I wonder what new items would be in the game.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 12, 2006)

The            Box.


----------



## Bender (Dec 12, 2006)

Space said:


> There's an actual tier list on smashboards.com. I was a member there since February, where I learned the entire truth about smash. It's pretty much the biggest smash forum out there.
> 
> 
> Peach is an unbelievably challenging foe, it's not just about her floating length. If she does a short float(almost touching the ground) then various other attacks, it's hard to get through.
> ...




Peach isn't that hard, It's more Zelda she is such a pain in the ass especially when on Level 9. She beat me like crazy. I mean IK felt embarassed especially to lose to a girl.

Also wouldn't it be cool if Naruto was a playable character on Smash Bros. Brawl? That'd be the coolest effing thing ever! 

Also I'm not sure but I wanna know if this is a valid release date? 

Rikimaru Voice Quote

Gamestop says it,ll be out June 1st 2007? Anybody believe this?


----------



## Kai (Dec 12, 2006)

Blaze2k9 said:


> Peach isn't that hard, It's more Zelda she is such a pain in the ass especially when on Level 9. She beat me like crazy. I mean IK felt embarassed especially to lose to a girl.
> 
> Also wouldn't it be cool if Naruto was a playable character on Smash Bros. Brawl? That'd be the coolest effing thing ever!
> 
> ...



I don't believe anything that hasn't been confirmed yet.... June 1st is pure speculation.


----------



## syrup (Dec 12, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:


> Fox, Falco, Shiek, and Marth.



All of them except marth arn't great... for number one i would say captain falcon, kirby (uber cheapness) and picachu.


----------



## Bender (Dec 12, 2006)

Space said:


> I don't believe anything that hasn't been confirmed yet.... June 1st is pure speculation.



True... Gamestop hasn't always been right about game dates. Hopefully, I'm right and we don't have to wait that long...  

I wanna see if the online play will be as good as they say not to mention play Mario again.



			
				Syrup said:
			
		

> All of them except marth arn't great... for number one i would say captain falcon, kirby (uber cheapness) and picachu.



Captain Falcon is pretty much the cheapest character in teh entire game. I used to like him though It's not as challenging when playing as Mario and his "Falcon Punch" is such a cheap ass K.O. Pikachu Isn't really that much of a threat (no offense) I mean he's pretty much  just a character to play for kicks.

P.S Marth kicks ass


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 12, 2006)

Blaze2k9 said:


> Peach isn't that hard, It's more Zelda she is such a pain in the ass especially when on Level 9. She beat me like crazy. I mean IK felt embarassed especially to lose to a girl.
> 
> Also wouldn't it be cool if Naruto was a playable character on Smash Bros. Brawl? That'd be the coolest effing thing ever!



Naruto can stay in JSS/JUS.

And don't mention CPUs. It makes you look bad.



syrup said:


> All of them except marth arn't great... for number one i would say captain falcon, kirby (uber cheapness) and picachu.



Oh excuse me, I read the first part wrong. 

Fox gets 0% kills. Usmash and Uair are ridiculous. He has an infinate for crying out loud...

Falco has SHL. That's all that matters.

Shiek... Hell, Shiek is a Marth counter...


CF isn't number one since he gets comboed easily, recovery is terrible(Too easy to predict and guard), and his game is all aerial. Although he is the top of the mid tier.

And kirby and pikachu are pretty bad...



Blaze2k9 said:


> Captain Falcon is pretty much the cheapest character in teh entire game. I used to like him though It's not as challenging when playing as Mario and his "Falcon Punch" is such a cheap ass K.O. Pikachu Isn't really that much of a threat (no offense) I mean he's pretty much  just a character to play for kicks.



There are cheap characters in the game. Notably, all 5 top tier characters. But CF is in not cheap in any way.


----------



## syrup (Dec 12, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:


> Naruto can stay in JSS/JUS.
> 
> And don't mention CPUs. It makes you look bad.
> 
> ...



Infinate? and what do you mean kirby sucks he is the cheapest char due to his edge gaurding move and down smash. What is SHL?


----------



## Kai (Dec 12, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:


> Naruto can stay in JSS/JUS.
> 
> And don't mention CPUs. It makes you look bad.
> 
> ...



Ah, finally a fellow smash player that knows his stuff. For you guys that don't know SHL, it stands for short hop laser, and is only strategically meant for Falco and basically the most annoying thing in the game, next to Fox's shine. You short hop(tap X or Y lightly) and you'll shorthop. Even mediocre Falco players could do a basic SHL.

Fox has 2 infinite techniques: Infinite shine(difficult to master) and infinite stalling technique at the ledge, where he can keep firefoxing at the edge with noone to stop it.

CF has some excellent aerial combos, and the knee is such a **tch. I agree, his recovery is too predictable, all he does is Down+B and Up+B.

Sheik is a crazy Marth counter, but people like Ken and Neo know how to deal with Sheiks, no Sheiks can touch them. Oonoiroo, I don't think we should get into this talk right now, I'm going to retire from pro smash playing anyways. We should probably get on topic to brawl 



syrup said:


> Infinate? and what do you mean kirby sucks he is the cheapest char due to his edge gaurding move and down smash. What is SHL?


I really don't intend to brag but I and [I assume] Oonoiroo are on a level of knowledge of smash much higher than the average smash player. People that beat the game and beat all the extras only know about 30% of the game, maybe less.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 12, 2006)

I now know who my NF doubles partner is for Brawl.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 13, 2006)

syrup said:


> All of them except marth arn't great... for number one i would say captain falcon, kirby (uber cheapness) and picachu.


----------



## Kai (Dec 13, 2006)

Eh, backing onto topic, how do you think Fox will be set up in brawl? Do you think he'll be slower/less knockback/weaker, or any character for that matter?


----------



## syrup (Dec 13, 2006)

Space said:


> Ah, finally a fellow smash player that knows his stuff. For you guys that don't know SHL, it stands for short hop laser, and is only strategically meant for Falco and basically the most annoying thing in the game, next to Fox's shine. You short hop(tap X or Y lightly) and you'll shorthop. Even mediocre Falco players could do a basic SHL.
> 
> Fox has 2 infinite techniques: Infinite shine(difficult to master) and infinite stalling technique at the ledge, where he can keep firefoxing at the edge with noone to stop it.
> 
> ...




That could quite possibly be but you still didn't answer my questions.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 13, 2006)

Smash pros? 

lol using Falco isnt pro
Sheik isnt pro
Fox definitely isnt pro

Using Marth is another thing.

Using cheap techniques " that take a while to master " Like Falco's SHL and Fox's infinite shine is ' el lol el.

I consider using the counter ledges is pro.

"" I really don't intend to brag but I and [I assume] Oonoiroo are on a level of knowledge of smash much higher than the average smash player. People that beat the game and beat all the extras only know about 30% of the game, maybe less ""


hilarious. 



Using fox ,Shiek , Marth, falco disqualify you as a pro . Even those " pros Neo and Ken " yeah right. Bullshit

Why dont you play as a lower tier character and Kick a higher tier character? Thats considered pro

Not characters who have unbalanced abilities and small flukes in them.

Give me a fucking break.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 13, 2006)

Yes he did.

And Kirby? Oh, Down smash is nothing special. And the "Swallow, fall, spit, and recover" only works on nubcakes.


OT: I'm afraid they'll nerf is deflector, for obvious reasons. I also hope that the custom robo character in brawl will be at least decent. And yes, custom robo will be in brawl. If I say so, it's going to happen.



The_4th Himself said:


> Smash pros?
> 
> lol using Falco isnt pro
> Sheik isnt pro
> ...



Whoa whoa whoa. Don't cry. Just because you can't use them doesn't mean you bag on them. Falco's simply my main for tournament level usage. Of course I can use other characters. Disreguarding those 4 you mentioned, I can notably use Peach, Samus, CF, Doc, G&W, Roy, Ganondorf, Luigi, and Jigglypuff.

But then again, I guess SHLing and pillaring flawlessly, doing perfect Fair combos with Marth, and using Fox for tournament level play isn't pro at all. Not at all. Since you know... they're so easy to use and master. ESPECIALLY Fox.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 13, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:


> Yes he did.
> 
> And Kirby? Oh, Down smash is nothing special. And the "Swallow, fall, spit, and recover" only works on nubcakes.
> 
> ...



nevermind , ill just end this future arguement right now 

forget it , its not worth it



edited


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 13, 2006)

And what the hell is "using counter ledges"?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 13, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:


> And what the hell is "using counter ledges"?



It's like Nate Dashing, exclusive to him. :amazed


----------



## syrup (Dec 13, 2006)

what is nate dashing? and i didnt mean spit i ment just his hit cuz hits em away quite a bit and fast...i am talking about normal super smash bros not melee.


----------



## Kai (Dec 13, 2006)

*sigh* don't blame yourself. I knew at least one idiot would come and try to bash me in. Btw just a little background:

I've been interesting in various gaming and have been a hardcore gamer for 9 years now. Out of all the hundreds of various games that I've played, SSBM is the #1 game I'm best at and was going for the pro leagues.
In the ranking system, I'm 11th in North California under the alias Kai. I'm going to probably quit soon, I don't see much I could do now. I have finals coming up and Smash will have to be on hold.

Let's go through this step by step. These are just basics, after all.



The_4th Himself said:


> Smash pros?
> 
> lol using Falco isnt pro
> Sheik isnt pro
> Fox definitely isnt pro


By stats, Fox is the hardest yet best character in the game. The most overused characters in the game by pros are Fox/Falco. You would see them to any tournament you go to. Fox/Falco have no counter-characters, any character you use would have a hard time beating a good Fox/Falco.
Many pros use Sheik as well, and she rapes Marth, Captain Falcon, Ganondorf, Link, and Young Link. Others you could probably figure out(Bowser, DK)
Sheik's main weakness: Ice Climbers and Falco



			
				The_4th himself said:
			
		

> Using Marth is another thing.
> 
> Using cheap techniques " that take a while to master " Like Falco's SHL and Fox's infinite shine is ' el lol el.
> 
> *I consider using the counter ledges is pro*.


What? Everyone does that though.. It's not something new or exciting. It's just a matter of mindgames and how you play with your opponent. The receiving end(getting up on the ledge) is the hard part. If you could get up the ledge from an edgeguarding Neo, I would congratulate you lots.



			
				The_4th Himself said:
			
		

> "" I really don't intend to brag but I and [I assume] Oonoiroo are on a level of knowledge of smash much higher than the average smash player. People that beat the game and beat all the extras only know about 30% of the game, maybe less ""
> 
> hilarious.


Unless you've actually considered super smash specifically to be part of your life I suggest you be quiet. Do you know what are wavedashes, shffls, bairs, nairs, dairs, uairs, counterpicks, L-cancels are? Beating the game is only the tip of the ice berg, trust me. 



			
				The_4th Himself said:
			
		

> Using fox ,Shiek , Marth, falco disqualify you as a pro . Even those " pros Neo and Ken " yeah right. Bullshit


Do you even know who Ken is? Arguably the best smash player in the world. His best is Marth and uses Fox as a secondary. His Marth is like no other Marth ever. He creates his own combos and strategies and can basically predict your moves even though he's never met you. 
What "qualifies" you as a pro is if you have actual talent with a character and can basically beat everyone else that you meet. A professional Kirby player would get more respect than a professional Marth player because he's harder to master, but nevertheless Ken is highly respected because he is the king in tournaments.



			
				The_4th Himself said:
			
		

> Why dont you play as a lower tier character and Kick a higher tier character? Thats considered pro


Some people do that because they don't want to be playing cliched characters such as Fox/Falco. Same with me, I don't want to be a Fox/Falco junkie so my main are IC's. 2 vs 1 in a battle which packs a punch. They and Fox are the hardest characters to master in the game.



			
				The_4th himself said:
			
		

> Not characters who have unbalanced abilities and small flukes in them.
> 
> Give me a fucking break.


Small flukes? Every characer has a small fluke. Despite a game that could have been much worse, SSBM is an extremely well done game with many balances and imbalances that could be sought out if played enough. No character is perfect, but many argue that the closest would be  Fox. His shine is invincible for one frame and has insane knockback.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 13, 2006)

syrup said:


> what is nate dashing? and i didnt mean spit i ment just his hit cuz hits em away quite a bit and fast...i am talking about normal super smash bros not melee.



Well hell if you're talking about SSB, then why didn't you say so?!

Of course Kirby's cheap! But then I'd say Ness is worse. I was playing 2v2 online against a Pikachu and Ness. Not very fun >.>


----------



## syrup (Dec 13, 2006)

syrup said:


> All of them except marth arn't great... for number one i would say captain falcon, kirby (uber cheapness) and picachu.



I did say for number 1  guess i could have worded it better though...


----------



## Kai (Dec 13, 2006)

I would say Pikachu was the best in SSB, but yeah Kirby's grabs were insane in that game.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't care who gets in as long as Ray 01 is in it.


----------



## blueradio (Dec 14, 2006)

Release date?
EH?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 14, 2006)

After christmas of course...^^^

maybe Late or Early February.

I hope....


----------



## Kai (Dec 15, 2006)

It's in 2007, but probably won't go past Q3 of 07. We'll just have to wait and see for more updates.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 16, 2006)

I heard a rumor it come out in June.

I personally think it's coming out in spring, but I can't get June off my mind.


----------



## Aman (Dec 16, 2006)

I personally hope that this game won't be too similar to SSBM, since I haven't taken the time to master all the tricks, I just used to play with friends to have fun or something. Meh.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 16, 2006)

Me too^^^^


----------



## Zouri (Dec 16, 2006)

I remember hearing that the game would be slower and more aerial based. Now I can't stop thinking about attacks like the Mario tornado and any dairs (that's down aerials, right?) which have you twirling and doing consecutive hits. In SSB, they were somewhat useful. In SSBM, however, it became easier to get out of thanks to shorter freeze frames if I'm right. Would having the game be slower make them more useful again? If so, what would you think if the game went back to a SSB pace.

I remember playing SSB against a friend who isn't competitive at all and it took me forever to get used to it again. What do you think?

Hopefully, I didn't screw up any terms. Also, I haven't read the thread so I hope that this hasn't been brought up before.


----------



## kaviar101 (Dec 17, 2006)

cant wait to play it!!!   

i LOVE super smash bros!!!


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 17, 2006)

I can't wait for this game. though I need a Wii first

Kirby was good in SSB... But in Melee Kirby is horrible imo. =/ Pikachu is my cheap character. It's so funny pwning people with him and seeing their faces. xD

Fox ftw.


----------



## CakeAvi (Dec 17, 2006)

So when did this become a argument between SSBM? We are talking about SSBB

Anyways~! I really want to find out more about these "specials" that they 

had

Also snake will pwn!  Also in SSBM Mr.G&W pwns.... : P


----------



## Onislayer123 (Dec 17, 2006)

They'll probably nerf fox. =/ I've never lost playing as fox he's stupid fast and has the best aerial kick I fucking own shit with him.


----------



## Kai (Dec 18, 2006)

Onislayer123 said:


> They'll probably nerf fox. =/ I've never lost playing as fox he's stupid fast and has the best aerial kick I fucking own shit with him.



Haha, calm down there. Yeah they'll probably nerf him, he was pretty broken in SSBM, but we'll all vs each other with Wi-Fi once it comes out.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 18, 2006)

I hope it's not like SSB... All SSB was is Dairs + Utilts...


----------



## Soljah (Dec 20, 2006)

My friend who is a 360 freak is gettin a wii for christmas which i hope i get too..anywayz he said the release date for brawl may be in January i don't think so i was thinkin the spring can anyone confirm on this?  Also did they take Dr.Mario out?  I enjoy playing as him in team battles cause his air punch wrecks past 50% I use Mario for 1 v 1 or against good ppl.  Also i can't wait to fight some of you guyz on wii.

Ps. Dr. Mario knows RAIKIRI!!


----------



## Kai (Dec 20, 2006)

Soljah said:


> My friend who is a 360 freak is gettin a wii for christmas which i hope i get too..anywayz he said the release date for brawl may be in January i don't think so i was thinkin the spring can anyone confirm on this?  Also did they take Dr.Mario out?  I enjoy playing as him in team battles cause his air punch wrecks past 50% I use Mario for 1 v 1 or against good ppl.  Also i can't wait to fight some of you guyz on wii.
> 
> Ps. Dr. Mario knows RAIKIRI!!



Yeah, I'm keeping in touch with some people once Brawl comes out. No way is the release date as early as January. With a date that close, we would have known about it and some details within the game.

It should be at least Q2 2007.


----------



## Onislayer123 (Dec 20, 2006)

Gamestop has it pre-release for June 1st... so around that time I'd guess


----------



## Kduff (Dec 20, 2006)

I give Gamespot's prediction that it will be released June first an 8.8.

Yeah... that's all I have to say.


----------



## HyperBlade13537 (Jan 31, 2007)

So, who do you think the other 2 third party characters will be?  Personally, I'm thinking Sonic and Megaman.


----------



## the_ilest (Jan 31, 2007)

im just hoping they have all the chracters from ssbm + like 20 new characters that would be so awesome.


----------



## _Fin_ (Jan 31, 2007)

yeah. but get rid of mewtwo, zelda, bowser, pichu and were good.

i have won 5 "state" championships with Fox in ssbm
But dont let that intimidate you guys, some of you look like formidable opponents


----------



## Zouri (Feb 2, 2007)

HyperBlade13537 said:


> So, who do you think the other 2 third party characters will be?  Personally, I'm thinking Sonic and Megaman.



Well, I defiantly see Sonic as getting in as he won both the unofficial and official poll for character most wanted in SSBB and Nintendo has contacted SEGA on the matter. Now, I think that SEGA is comprised of a bunch of idiots, but I doubt that they would be as stupid as to turn this down.

As far as Megaman, I doubt it. He's cool, but I don't think that Nintendo will be taking more than 2 characters and Snake is already one of them. Plus, Mega has already had MVC and MVC2. No more Mega in fighting games please!



> yeah. but get rid of mewtwo, zelda, bowser, pichu and were good.



Don't get rid of Mewtwo. I love owning people with his teleport ability.


----------



## Ketchups (Feb 2, 2007)

They need to release some new information about the game. A new movie, confirm a new character, anything.


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 2, 2007)

or at least tell  us how far they are into development.


----------



## natwel (Feb 2, 2007)

i think it's really cool where you can play mario with link and where lots of characters from different games and shows come together, like kingdom hearts, there was someone who actually managed to shoot all of the credits. I wish they had more newer pokemon instead of the done to death pikachu and mewtwo >_<


----------



## Devotion (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah as people said I'll def meet with you guys via Wi-Fi when SSBB comes out. Its gonna be sweet.


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 3, 2007)

....HELL YES!!!^^^

I want to face ALL of you on this thread and forum.

Should I later make a SSBB friend code thread or should space host it here?


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 3, 2007)

natwel said:


> i think it's really cool where you can play mario with link and where lots of characters from different games and shows come together, like kingdom hearts, there was someone who actually managed to shoot all of the credits. I wish they had more newer pokemon instead of the done to death pikachu and mewtwo >_<



I wish Meryl was more than just a pokeball summon :S, but meh I'll be too busy using Samus fox and Zero suit samus () to worry about that


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 3, 2007)

_Fin_ said:


> i have won 5 "state" championships with Fox in ssbm



Sure as hell ain't California.


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 7, 2007)

naa, not there. LOL

its an "underground" sort of thing..... if you get my meaning...^^^


----------



## Soljah (Feb 19, 2007)

I just got word that brawl is set to launch June 1st.  anyone confirm on this?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 19, 2007)

Soljah said:


> I just got word that brawl is set to launch June 1st.  anyone confirm on this?


I'd like to know where you heard that from.


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 19, 2007)

So would I. ^^^

I read on an EGN magazine that Brawl is scheduled to be out around december holidays...

Whoever told you or wherever you read that is LYING to you.


----------



## Volken (Feb 19, 2007)

Well, SSBM made for a great gift for the holidays, so SSBB will make an awesome gift in time for the holidays as well. It's always nice to have a game launch near either the holidays or a birthday.


----------



## Soljah (Feb 20, 2007)

Shigeru Miyamoto told me! me and him are best friends! what u thinka bout that?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 20, 2007)

I think it's rather peculiar how you say that yet is asking for confirmation.


----------



## Soljah (Feb 20, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> I think it's rather peculiar how you say that yet is asking for confirmation.



Joking/sarcasm ..... Really i heard it from a buddy of mine and he didn't tell em his sources but he just came out the blue and told me june 1st and he usually doesn't have a rep for lying. i just asked a simple question wondering if anyone else heard of june 1st as a release date.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 20, 2007)

if Brawl isn't here by march... i kill...

seriously.. i'll kill...


----------



## Bender (Feb 20, 2007)

Why?! Why won't it come out!???!?!? Why must you make us suffer Nintendo? Why? C-Doggy wanna beat some asses on Super Smash Bros!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 20, 2007)

Probably because there's still some stuff they need to work on, maybe the online play. I don't think it'll be close like March. They need to reveal some more characters first and other stuff too. I know they've been working on the game since like, almost two years but I'm still saying it'll be around summer or fall '07.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 20, 2007)

when does this game come out?


----------



## Bender (Feb 20, 2007)

Btw you guys I heard that they might have Sonic the hedgehog in the game as they said in a Gameinformers magazine.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 20, 2007)

Putting Sonic in there would be really sweet. I hope the development team considered him already. Wonder if they're even done with character sets. If Sonic was in there, I think he'd earn the title of Edgehog Hedgehog, that is of course if Sonic has good edgehogging skills. 

@TipTock: sometime in '07 but nothing more detailed than that.


----------



## Bender (Feb 20, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Putting Sonic in there would be really sweet. I hope the development team considered him already. Wonder if they're even done with character sets. If Sonic was in there, I think he'd earn the title of Edgehog Hedgehog, that is of course if Sonic has good edgehogging skills.





LMAO Edgehog the Hedgehog.

Sonic would definitely put my man Mario to shame If he's in there. Hopefully he can turn Super Sonic too that'd be sweet. 

If It's online I hope you guys are prepared cuz I'mma be Mario and If you see someone using him that'd be me baby.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Feb 20, 2007)

can't wait for brawl. (first i haveto get the wii) 

i hope sonic is in it


----------



## Taleran (Mar 5, 2007)

_Super Smash Bros. Brawl is probably somewhere in every Wii owner’s or future Wii owner’s top five games they want this year. There’s no doubt people have spent the last few years debating and speculating about the new game’s character roster.

The game’s director, Masashiro Sakurai, recently spoke on a Japanese radio show about the game. We’ll start with the bad news. The following characters will NOT be returning to the game’s roster: Young Link, Mr. Game & Watch, and the Ice Climbers. While reports don’t include the reasons for the removal of these characters, I think it’s safe to say a clone, an unknown, and a pair of characters with pretty lame moves won’t be missed by too many people. Personally though, I’d take Game & Watch or Ice Climbers back as long as they get rid of Pichu.

Now for some good news. Sakurai was able to confirm the arrival of Bowser Jr. to the game. Will he be a clone of Bowser? I’m thinking not, since Sakurai seems to be taking his time with this game, so I have a feeling we’re going to see less clones this time around. Next up, Link from The Wind Waker will be entering the ring. As to how his moves will differ from Young Link remains to be seen, but his inclusion makes sense with The Wind Waker being the most recent incarnation of “boy” Link, as well as the next one (in Phantom Hourglass). Lastly, Metroid’s Ridley will finally be playable in the Super Smash Bros. series. With Samus, Zero Suit Samus, and Ridley in Brawl and Metroid Prime 3: Corruption all coming this year, this is definately a year for Metroid.

Aside from Sakurai’s interview, Sonic and the Secret Rings director Yojiro Ogawa recently told the Nintendo Official Magazine that he would love to see Sonic in Brawl. “In my personal opinion, it would be great to have Sonic in it. But that would really involve Sonic and Nintendo’s management, it’s nothing to do with me!” Hopefully, Ogawa’s expressed desires will have more weight on the Brawl team than the fans do. I know some people around my dorm that desperately want Sonic in this game - as do I._


----------



## King Bookah (Mar 5, 2007)

@Taleran: Everybody says that was just some old rumor from Tonaki.


----------



## Bender (Mar 5, 2007)

Damnit when will we get any new info?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 9, 2007)

^Sometime soon or at least that's what I hope, I would much rather they take their time with the game and perfect it rather than rush it so fall of 07 sounds like a reasonable time for it to be released.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 9, 2007)

there's one thing that's been intriguing me for a while...

Kirby's new hats XD... *can't wait to see the Snake one*


----------



## kaedeon (Mar 9, 2007)

as long as it is released in 2007...

hopefully the first half. =D


----------



## MegamanXZero (Mar 10, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> Kirby's new hats XD... *can't wait to see the Snake one*



lol, I can already see Kirby with a mullet walking around.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 10, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> there's one thing that's been intriguing me for a while...
> 
> Kirby's new hats XD... *can't wait to see the Snake one*




.......you guys are going crazy over new kirby hats?

I owuld have expected you guys to go crazy over something else besides KIRBY HATS!!!!


----------



## Kai (Mar 10, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> Btw you guys I heard that they might have Sonic the hedgehog in the game as they said in a Gameinformers magazine.



You're getting played a fool. Sonic will not be in the game, the SSB series has been a game exclusively for Nintendo characters.

And before you pop and say Solid Snake, yes he was a Nintendo character back in the early days of the SNES.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2007)

Space said:


> You're getting played a fool. Sonic will not be in the game, the SSB series has been a game exclusively for Nintendo characters.
> 
> And before you pop and say Solid Snake, yes he was a Nintendo character back in the early days of the SNES.



Eh, I do believe he was an MX character.


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Mar 12, 2007)

True, all character in Super Smash Bros. are Nintendo exclusive...although I was hoping Nintendo and Sega could set an alliance...oh well, stay true to the game!


----------



## Lunar88 (Mar 25, 2007)

They better have Marth and Roy and even more Fire Emblem Characters in this one or I'm going to lose it!!!  They should put like Bulbasaur, and Naruto Character in this one too, they are in the Nintendo games.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2007)

I thought bulbasaur was in the game?

And Snake >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Naruto


----------



## Sterling Archer (Mar 25, 2007)

Megadoomer said:


> Are you completely ignoring the fact that Masahiro Sakurai (the director of SSBB), Shigeru Miyamoto, Yojiro Ogawa (director of Sonic and the Secret Rings), and Yuji Naka (he stated that he wanted Sonic in SSBM) all want Sonic in Super Smash Bros. Brawl?



He's not ignoring it, he's completely ignorant of the fact. Especially since he thinks that Snake is a Nintendo Exclusive.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 25, 2007)

Lunar88 said:


> They better have Marth and Roy and even more Fire Emblem Characters in this one or I'm going to lose it!!!


Lyn would kick ass if she was a playable character. Probably be more agile than Marth.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2007)

MasterHiko said:


> He's not ignoring it, he's completely ignorant of the fact. Especially since he thinks that Snake is a Nintendo Exclusive.



Ok, seriously.

I have said some pretty stupid comments about nintendo....

But even I knew that Snake is NOT an exclusive..... Geez....


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 25, 2007)

Snake started off on the MX,not Nintendo...


Sonic has a high chance of being the game.

Miyamoto wants it,Sega wants it,fans want it.


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 25, 2007)

some Sonic games were made exclusively for the Wii/ Gamecube, be that as it may i doubt Sonic'll be in it, if they put him in why not some Street Fighter characters (were on SNES). Super Smash Bros is not the Mugen of console games and it's unfair to even think it should be


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 25, 2007)

^ Ya the sucks ones =/ Damn Team Sonic of America.

Sonic has a very high chance of being in the game and I am sure you will here more about him and other characters in the game coming this june ( thats when the new E3 is)


----------



## Kai (Mar 25, 2007)

MasterHiko said:


> He's not ignoring it, he's completely ignorant of the fact. Especially since he thinks that Snake is a Nintendo Exclusive.



Ok, my apologies. I'm from America, and it started on the NES in the states.

I wonder how they're going to deal with the Wavedashing, SHFFL, Lcancels, etc. this time around.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 25, 2007)

It would be so awesome if some of the Tales of Symphonia characters would be in the game also. But I doubt it.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 26, 2007)

Kai said:


> Ok, my apologies. I'm from America, and it started on the NES in the states.
> 
> I wonder how they're going to deal with the Wavedashing, SHFFL, Lcancels, etc. this time around.


Well, wavedashing was like a glitch thing in Melee wasn't it? We might not even get that in Brawl, but maybe some new uber glitch, especially now that we can... *ahem* crawl.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 15, 2007)

> *Super Smash Bros. Site Countdown Begins!*






> For those who like staring at kettles and waiting for water to boil, the Super Smash Bros. Brawl countdown site is up and counting. As of posting, it says the official SSBB site will launch in seven days (Japan time). And look, here's a Japanese version of the page, which looks to be the same. What wonders will the actual site hold? Images? Maybe! Text? Definitely? A release date? No clue! This internet countdown hype is making my head hurt. Gonna go take a breather. Back in five. Brian Ashcraft
> 
> SSBB [Official Site, Thanks to all who sent this in!]





( the clock is at 6 days now )


let the CHAOS BEGIN!


----------



## Ziko (May 15, 2007)

Cant wait!!! Hope its a new trailer! D Doubt it though...
This will be the wii game of the year!


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 15, 2007)

Nice, thanks for the update, man! I really do wonder what it is. Hope it's everything. 

New trailers, info on new moves, characters, stages, anything!


----------



## Kai (May 15, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Well, wavedashing was like a glitch thing in Melee wasn't it? We might not even get that in Brawl, but maybe some new uber glitch, especially now that we can... *ahem* crawl.



Yeah, perhaps, but wavedashing is overrated and not so essential imo. As long as they retain the FF and L-cancel, I could adapt to the game quickly.


----------



## Bender (May 15, 2007)

I can't wait anymore!  HURRY UP AND RELEASE THE GAME!


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 16, 2007)

If they released it now it would only be rushed and therefore would be less enjoyable. 

I'd say take all the time they need to implement all the crazy stuff they plan to include. Gosh, I just hope we get more 1-P modes and more cool training modes along with the promising goodies we know from the game so far.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 21, 2007)

Well it's been days now. Today is supposedly that day. And yet, the site still hasn't been updated.


----------



## "Shion" (May 21, 2007)

so.....no new ssbb vid?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 21, 2007)

today is the day but you relize it was midnight in japan when it went to 0 and it was 11 am in our time . From what I heard over at neo gaf



> -Says on 5-22(tomorrow) smashbro.com will go live and have a daily blog update from director Sakurai himself on the titles progress and other topices. They make a lame attempt at humor saying he will reveal Fabio as a newcomer....



so when they update it in japan it will be the 21st there but the 22nd here.


----------



## Roy (May 21, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I can't wait anymore!  HURRY UP AND RELEASE THE GAME!



No not yet! my Wii needs repairing first >D


----------



## Kai (May 21, 2007)

Roy said:


> No not yet! my Wii needs repairing first >D



SSBB will repair your Wii the moment you pop that disc in >


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 21, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> so when they update it in japan it will be the 21st there but the 22nd here.


That makes no sense. Japan is ahead of NA by at least over half a day.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 21, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> That makes no sense. Japan is ahead of NA by at least over half a day.



wait I messed that up lol. my bad


----------



## Roy (May 21, 2007)

Kai said:


> SSBB will repair your Wii the moment you pop that disc in >



rofl

but it's better to be safe than sorry >D


----------



## Kensei (May 21, 2007)

New Kids on the Block confirmed as playable characters.  Step by Step ooh baby I'm going to get you girl.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just kidding to pass the time while we wait.


----------



## lo-blo (May 21, 2007)

They're supposed to announce the release date in a few hours, right? Or is it any minute now?


----------



## Kensei (May 22, 2007)

ℓotus blossom said:


> They're supposed to announce the release date in a few hours, right? Or is it any minute now?



No one has any idea. All we know is the site will be updated before 11 AM eastern time tomorrow.


----------



## lo-blo (May 22, 2007)

Oh okay, thanks for the info avid! 

I'll wait patiently until then!

*EDIT:* I see you, QB!


----------



## Bender (May 22, 2007)

Btw is the official SSBB website open?


----------



## Kensei (May 22, 2007)

^No, it isn't.


----------



## Ember* (May 22, 2007)

I know I'm getting this game when It comes out, I cant wait to vs my friends online aswell, its gonna be great.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 22, 2007)

Me too, but are we sure 4-player online is possible? I mean, the characters have all these different commands and inputing all that would make the game super laggy, wouldn't it?

Hiya ℓo!


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 22, 2007)

Best site relaunch ever/Huge sarcasm amount

That entire possible hype train for Nintendo is wasted, as all that is, is simply telling you how to play the fucking game, the menu theme, and a description of one area.

This required a near 24+ hour delay to be launched?

Really, what is the hype of this site launch? The composers, and that is stretching it a fucking mile.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Akihiro Honda
(Konami Digital Entertainment Co., Ltd.) 	Metal Gear Solid 4
Guns Of The Patriots /
Metal Gear Solid Portable OPS
Arata Iiyoshi 	Pokémon Mystery Dungeon /
beatmania II DX
Asuka Ohta (Nintendo) 	New Super Mario Bros. /
Yoshi Touch&Go
Hajime Wakai (Nintendo) 	Pikmin series / Star Fox series
Jun Fukuda
(grasshopper manufacture inc.) 	killer7 / contact
Kazumi Totaka (Nintendo) 	Animal Crossing series /
Yoshi series
Keigo Ozaki
(GAME ARTS Co.,Ltd.) 	PROJECT SYLPHEED
Kenichi Okuma 	Melty Lancer series /
Welcome to Pia Carrot!! 3
Kenji Ito 	ROMANCING SAGA series /
CULDCEPT SAGA
Kenji Yamamoto (Nintendo) 	Super Metroid /
Metroid Prime series
Kentaro Ishizaka
(HAL Laboratory, Inc.) 	-
Koji Hayama 	Cho Aniki / Ape Escape 2
Koji Kondo (Nintendo) 	Super Mario Bros. series /
The Legend of Zelda series
Masaaki Iwasaki 	MOTHER3 / Chelnov (Genesis)
Masafumi Takada
(grasshopper manufacture inc.) 	killer7 / GOD HAND
Masato Kouda 	Monster Hunter / Devil May Cry
Michiko Naruke 	Wild Arms series
Minako Hamano (Nintendo) 	Metroid Fusion
Motoi Sakuraba 	Golden Sun series /
Mario Golf & Tennis series
Noriyuki Iwadare 	GRANDIA series
Ryoji Yoshitomi (Nintendo) 	WarioWare, Inc. : Mega Microgame$!
Seiji Momoi 	METEOS / The Glory of Hercules III - The Silence of Gods
Shogo Sakai
(HAL Laboratory, Inc.) 	Super Smash Bros. Melee /
MOTHER3
Shota Kageyama 	Luminous Arc
Takahiro Nishi
(GAME ARTS Co.,Ltd.) 	GRANDIA series /
PROJECT SYLPHEED
Tomoko Sasaki (TOKIOHEIDI) 	NiGHTS
Toru Minegishi (Nintendo) 	The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Toshiyuki Sudo (Nintendo) 	Everybody Votes Channel
Tsukasa Masuko 	Star Force / Magical Starsign
Yasufumi Fukuda 	Kamaitachi no Yoru 2
Yasunori Mitsuda
(PROCYON STUDIO CO., LTD.) 	CHRONO TRIGGER / XENOGEARS
Yoko Shimomura 	Kingdom Hearts series
Yuka Tsujiyoko 	Fire Emblem series
Yusuke Takahama
(TARGET ENTERTAINMENT INC.) 	Digital Pinball series
Yutaka Iraha
(GAME ARTS Co.,Ltd.) 	SYLPHEED series
Yuzo Koshiro (ANCIENT) 	ActRaiser / Street of Rage




I really hope they update more this week, because so far this is hugely, HUGELY fucking not worth it and pointless.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 22, 2007)

Damn, that's a huge list of musicians...

And yeah, there wasn't really a huge update after all. Quite disappointing. But then again, this blog will be updated daily so there should be some good stuff for the next few days. 

I at least see Fox now part of the fighting in one of those screens.

On a bit of a lighter note, Yuka Tsujiyoko is mentioned. Which means yes, Fire Emblem characters must be back!


----------



## Floatin (May 22, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Me too, but are we sure 4-player online is possible? I mean, the characters have all these different commands and inputing all that would make the game super laggy, wouldn't it?



That's not generally the problem. A DS fighting game, Bleach DS, plays fine online even with 4 players. It's just a bit laggy.

The main problem is because the game is 3d. As with 2d games, the information sent over the internet is all over one plane/layer, and 2d games run at lower frames compared to a 3d game. With 3d games like smash, every little movement has to be calculated on a 3d environment, thus, making it very hard stop warping. An example would be Mario Kart DS. Lag results in players running into/out of walls, when a second later they appear in front of you.

Of course this can be stopped by slowing the game down if there are spikes, but the whole pace-factor is killed. In a game like smash, which is extremely fast paced and somewhat(or extremely) frame-reliant, destroying that can totally ruin the game.


PS: Yes, i'm using my girlfriend's account. Stop PMing me/her.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 22, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> On a bit of a lighter note, Yuka Tsujiyoko is mentioned. Which means yes, Fire Emblem characters must be back!



If anything, I would hope more older FE characters join the fray. Celice, Sigurd, and Eliwood I'd like to see.


----------



## Kensei (May 22, 2007)

Just so everybody knows, there will be daily weekday updates on the site.


----------



## Ember* (May 22, 2007)

When Its online, I'll take on anyone of you guys and gals


----------



## MegamanXZero (May 22, 2007)

Man, that was a disappointing update :/ I mean, the Characters Section is even gone lol.



Ember* said:


> When Its online, I'll take on anyone of you guys and gals



I'll hold you to it


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 22, 2007)

MegamanXLanDarkZero said:


> Man, that was a disappointing update :/ I mean, the Characters Section is even gone lol.


maybe... just maybe... because it'll get an upgrade ...

this looks so close T/ . \T...


----------



## MegamanXZero (May 22, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> maybe... just maybe... because it'll get an upgrade ...
> 
> this looks so close T/ . \T...



True true, well the daily update is another good thing.


----------



## TheWon (May 22, 2007)

In the world of gaming assume nothing. Visually confirmation is the only constant. That's where all you disappointed people made your mistakes.


----------



## MagicBreaker (May 22, 2007)

Kinda disappointed that they haven't introduced any new characters yet. 

I'm actually pretty impressed with the musician list. They damn got nearly everybody to work on this! Makes you wonder what other sorts of cross-company collaborations are going to be on this game.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 22, 2007)

Everytime I look at that list of people doing the music and look at the two with MOTHER 3 labeled as past games they did, I just blow up inside knowing Lucas, Klaus, Flint, Kumatora, Duster, Boney, or even Pokey are gonna be playable in this game


----------



## JoeCLawrence (May 22, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Everytime I look at that list of people doing the music and look at the two with MOTHER 3 labeled as past games they did, I just blow up inside knowing Lucas, Klaus, Flint, Kumatora, Duster, Boney, or even Pokey are gonna be playable in this game



One those guys also did the original stuff for Melee though, and Ness is already in so adding more music related to him isn't really anything special methinks. And  I would think they would use only guys who showed up in Earthbound (Mother 2, right?) if they're adding more Ness-related characters. I wouldn't get your hopes up.

Guys from franchises not already associated with SSB seem more telling of character additions. There are alot of those guys on there. The guys from Chrono Trigger (haven't played it, but cited alot as a great old RPG), Kingdom Hearts stand out to me as possibilities. Then again some of these guys are from games that have never showed up on Nintendo consoles (Wild Arms, Grandia), so they might not necessarily be indications of new characters.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 22, 2007)

JoeCLawrence said:


> Guys from franchises not already associated with SSB seem more telling of character additions. There are alot of those guys on there. The guys from Chrono Trigger (haven't played it, but cited alot as a great old RPG), Kingdom Hearts stand out to me as possibilities. Then again some of these guys are from games that have never showed up on Nintendo consoles (Wild Arms, Grandia), so they might not necessarily be indications of new characters.



Any characters from KH would have to be taken from Disney, not S-E. Supported by the fact the KH composer did music for Super Mario RPG, and the Mario & Luigi games, so it seems more likely there will be a area with that stuff tossed in as opposed to KH stuff, thankfully.

If anything beyond Snake and the possibility of Sonic, the next third party character I'd assume would be in the game be from either Konami or Ubisoft, the two biggest companies who have released games on the Wii and have had Nintendo praise.


----------



## JoeCLawrence (May 22, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Any characters from KH would have to be taken from Disney, not S-E. Supported by the fact the KH composer did music for Super Mario RPG, and the Mario & Luigi games, so it seems more likely there will be a area with that stuff tossed in as opposed to KH stuff, thankfully.
> 
> If anything beyond Snake and the possibility of Sonic, the next third party character I'd assume would be in the game be from either Konami or Ubisoft, the two biggest companies who have released games on the Wii and have had Nintendo praise.



Does Disney actually own the rights for Sora and crew? I'm not really sure of that. He doesn't seem to show up outside of Kingdom Hearts, so thats probably true. I'd imagine Nintendo could actually go to Disney then, but who knows what there reaction would be? I would be pretty surprised though, if they didn't have a Square character, considering Square's massive popularity in Japan(well there popular everywhere, but the characters who showed up on Nintendo consoles are much more popular in Japan). I would bet they would try, but again, how would Square react to that? And aren't they only adding a very limited amount of 3rd part characters? We'll have to wait and see then.

Actually, I'm beginning to think I'm reading into the guys on that list and what they've played a little to much. For all we know, those guys could be coming in for original music.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 22, 2007)

JoeCLawrence said:


> Does Disney actually own the rights for Sora and crew? I'm not really sure of that. He doesn't seem to show up outside of Kingdom Hearts, so thats probably true. I'd imagine Nintendo could actually go to Disney then, but who knows what there reaction would be? I would be pretty surprised though, if they didn't have a Square character, considering Square's massive popularity in Japan(well there popular everywhere, but the characters who showed up on Nintendo consoles are much more popular in Japan). I would bet they would try, but again, how would Square react to that? And aren't they only adding a very limited amount of 3rd part characters? We'll have to wait and see then.



Yep, if it's not a FF character, every character in the KH series is owned by Disney. That's why there is a KH Mobile game, it had no involvement with S-E, as they don't own Sora, Riku, Kairi, none of them. They just let Nomura draw them and give them to Disney.

If anything, fans want Geno out of every possible character that S-E owns, as he is regarded as the best character in a Nintendo game that isn't owned by Nintendo.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 22, 2007)

Yasunori Mitsuda  on that list? O FUCKING HELL YA!


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 22, 2007)

JoeCLawrence said:


> One those guys also did the original stuff for Melee though, and Ness is already in so adding more music related to him isn't really anything special methinks. And  I would think they would use only guys who showed up in Earthbound (Mother 2, right?) if they're adding more Ness-related characters. I wouldn't get your hopes up.



It's still a possibilty, Mother 3 came out last year so no characters couldn't be put into Melee since it was a 2001 game.  Also Mother 3 is popular in Japan and HAL help create it.  Seeing that a bunch of new characters are being put in, Mother 3 characters is a possibility.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 22, 2007)

Floatin said:


> That's not generally the problem. A DS fighting game, Bleach DS, plays fine online even with 4 players. It's just a bit laggy.
> 
> The main problem is because the game is 3d. As with 2d games, the information sent over the internet is all over one plane/layer, and 2d games run at lower frames compared to a 3d game. With 3d games like smash, every little movement has to be calculated on a 3d environment, thus, making it very hard stop warping. An example would be Mario Kart DS. Lag results in players running into/out of walls, when a second later they appear in front of you.
> 
> ...


Ah, thanks a lot, that helps a lot.



			
				Goofy Time said:
			
		

> If anything, I would hope more older FE characters join the fray. Celice, Sigurd, and Eliwood I'd like to see.


Heh. Needs Lyn, don't you agree?


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 23, 2007)

Another short update. This time it's character info. Mario and Link. Nothing else really, except for some more small screens.


----------



## "Shion" (May 23, 2007)

is the new video out yet?


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 23, 2007)

Did you even bother checking the site?


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 24, 2007)

Alright, now there's finally something new. An item called the "Gooey Bomb." Apparently it acts similar to the Motion Sensor Bomb, only now it can stick to opponents as well. The Gooey Bomb can be removed simply by touching another player, so I guess there will be some kind of gameplay where everyone's gonna throw the bomb back and forth until it explodes.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 25, 2007)

Guess who's been added...

not SONIC. XD







> The protagonist in Kid Icarus. Pit's Sacred Bow of Palutena is actually two blades combined. He can separate them or unite them at will for use in battle.
> 
> The arrows Pit's bow unleashes shoot out like beams of light. Players can control the curves of their trajectories.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 25, 2007)

The funniest part is that in all the screenshots for the characters listed thus far, one of them shows the character attacking Fox.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 25, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> The funniest part is that in all the screenshots for the characters listed thus far, one of them shows the character attacking Fox.



Well they do have the video up showing the introduction of Fox and you can say the same with Wario.

Still waiting for an appearence from Lucas...or Flint...


----------



## Kai (May 27, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> On a bit of a lighter note, Yuka Tsujiyoko is mentioned. Which means yes, Fire Emblem characters must be back!



Thank god. At least Ken would be relieved.

Marth was a fairly broken character though.


----------



## Birkin (May 27, 2007)

When's the release date? Sorry for sucking.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 27, 2007)

^Near the end of the year. I think a winter release would be ideal.



Kai said:


> Thank god. At least Ken would be relieved.
> 
> Marth was a fairly broken character though.


Heh, I never thought he was that broken, not as much as other characters anyway. I just hope he isn't nerfed or anything.

Well, another weekday update is in just several hours!


----------



## Violent-nin (May 27, 2007)

As far as I know it hasn't been announced yet, most people are saying Fall of 07.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 27, 2007)

Nintendo has said that Mario, smash and Zelda DS will be out before December 31st of this year. So expect it in either fall or winter.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 28, 2007)

A new update. Pit's special moves. Normal special is a long range attack and his Up special is the ability to temporarily fly.


----------



## Judgemento (May 28, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> A new update. Pit's special moves. Normal special is a long range attack and his Up special is the ability to temporarily fly.



Oh thats cool its kinda like Peach from SSBM where she could float for a time


----------



## Aman (May 28, 2007)

^Pit can actually fly though.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 28, 2007)

If he has wings, then yeah, it's logical he can fly, but staying a float would probably be too cheap or something, lol.

As it says on the site: 
_"In actuality, though, Pit is an angel who cannot ordinarily fly.
After a while, he will fall, so be careful."_


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2007)

he will save himself like kirby then...


----------



## Aman (May 28, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> If he has wings, then yeah, it's logical he can fly, but staying a float would probably be too cheap or something, lol.
> 
> As it says on the site:
> _"In actuality, though, Pit is an angel who cannot ordinarily fly.
> After a while, he will fall, so be careful."_


Yeah, that's what I meant. His ability works like Kirby's, not Peach's.


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2007)

i have doubts on pit....

i beleive he is gonna be a bit broken...


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 28, 2007)

I guess it's safe to assume Metaknight will have the same flying ability. Based on the videos, it's obviously just like Kirby's.


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2007)

when meta knight swings his sword, i see that he can trap opponents inside the strokes. 

that will probably do 30-40 damage... easy


----------



## lo-blo (May 28, 2007)

Why do they tease us so?? 

 It's excruciatingly exciting.


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2007)

they wanna make us suffer......


----------



## lo-blo (May 28, 2007)

^Well they're doing a good job of it! 

Pit is made of win and awesome. He might even edge Link out as my favorite character  It's not an easy task, but he just might. Then again, since it's the Twilight Princess version of Link, maybe there's a tiny glimmer of hope that Link can transform into the wolf?  If so, then Pit and Link would be even more unbelievable than I had originally imagined!


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 28, 2007)

Link with wolven powers would be neat.

I'm still waiting until the site updates Kirby's special moves. Not only do I wanna see more shots of Kirby BBQing characters, but more copying powers! Nothing like swallowing Snake and gaining a mullet and goatee.

*ques MGS theme*


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (May 28, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> I'm still waiting until the site updates Kirby's special moves. Not only do I wanna see more shots of Kirby BBQing characters, but more copying powers! Nothing like swallowing Snake and gaining a mullet and goatee.
> *ques MGS theme*



Hahaha that would be amazing. Cant wait to see if it is actually true.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 29, 2007)

So they named what that special Smash thing that gave characters uber special moves in the E3 trailer: Smash Ball.



TEH FINAL SMASHO

Also, it appears they are showing the Final Smashes for some of the characters on the site, such as Mario's: Mario Finale


----------



## bigv91 (May 29, 2007)

this'll be the greatest game of all time i can't f***ing wait any longer!!!!!


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 29, 2007)

Great update. I was wondering what those specials were going to be. So they're called "Final Smash." Sounds good. The Mario Final looks neat, especially this badass image:


----------



## Aman (May 29, 2007)

Nice update, I want this game badly.


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2007)

hmmm...... i wonder what sonic's special will be?


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 29, 2007)

If he's even in the game. If he is, hopefully it's not Team Blast or Chaos Control. :rofl 

Needs something like Super Sonic attack. Pikachu most likely will have Volt Tackle or something. I wonder how Snake's Final Smash will be like though...


----------



## MechaTC (May 30, 2007)

snakes is called "rape in the box."  he sneaks over to a character under his box, and quickly puts it over them both.  He then proceeds to show them his "snake" under the box :]


----------



## MegamanXZero (May 30, 2007)

MechaTC said:


> snakes is called "rape in the box."  he sneaks over to a character under his box, and quickly puts it over them both.  He then proceeds to show them his "snake" under the box :]



LMFAO, I bet he's gonna use his Final Smash on Zero-Suit Samus all the time


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2007)

you guys are nuts!


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 30, 2007)

New update once again! 

The Super Scope returns but with a twist. You can shoot with it even while you're moving or jumping. Seems items will have a much better use now, not that tourneys would use them for competitive play anyway.

And LOL @ Wario holding the Super Score.


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2007)

i NEVET use items when battling...

im too pro for that. lol.

looks fun though


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 30, 2007)

Heh, yeah. My friends and I usually love to battle without items, but when we do, it's usually for fun/retarded matches.


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2007)

i would like to battle you when ssbb comes out^


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (May 31, 2007)

damn the graphics on this game look surprisingly awesome! I cant wait for it!


----------



## Aman (May 31, 2007)

Another update, check out the Cracker Launcher. 

Looks good to me.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 31, 2007)

Aman said:


> Another update, check out the Cracker Launcher.
> 
> Looks good to me.



The cracker launcher look preety fucking sweet.


----------



## orange-kun (May 31, 2007)

gosh i wanna have brawl, but i don't even have a wii


----------



## Kai (May 31, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> i would like to battle you when ssbb comes out^



I'd want to battle anyone in this thread, but if it's anything like or better than Melee(most likely the latter) my social life will be canceled for a year or so. 

You have any tournaments in your local area?


----------



## Soljah (May 31, 2007)

just wondering even tho i think ins unlikely is their a way you can play melee online with ppl through the use of you computer?  I was just wondering because i seen a couple game mod of people that have created version of guitar hero you can play online using the guitar from ps2.  And i used to hear ppl playing online street fighter alpha too any idea on this or is brawl definately the only way for online play atm?


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 31, 2007)

Playing games online through the computer for consoles would HAVE to be incorporated through a emulator, one of the sole reasons I find emulators>>>legit systems.

That and super ownage Graphical Filters.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 31, 2007)

I finally bother to come down here and I find this. SSB is my shit! My brother and I have spent countless hours playing the the past two iterations and brawl will not be any different.

Has a fall release been confirmed or is it still tentative?


----------



## Jaga (May 31, 2007)

this game sounds sooo damn hot...omg i want it soo bad! these small new features alone make the game worth having... i cant imagine what the 'big stuff' is gonna be...

i hope though they let you use the wii mote and nunchuck along with GC controllers cause i got 2 GC controllers and am planning to get another Wiimote/Nunchuck.... that would be a 4 player brawl between me and my Wii-less palz


----------



## shirobaka (May 31, 2007)

The updates have subtle messages...


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 31, 2007)

shirobaka said:


> The updates have subtle messages...



What, that all of the items look like the Wiimote can have SOME degree of controlling the actions of them?


----------



## shirobaka (Jun 1, 2007)

The new update has Isle Delfino as a stage


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice lil update, Isle Delfino looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 1, 2007)

Ewww, Nintendo should really just forget about those nasty Delfino things...ugh, they keep supporting that species of ugly...

This stage is just another Mute City, minus the cars...unless crazy Delfino weirdos start runnning around hitting you with their big asses..


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 1, 2007)

Wait you can play this game on the internet? 

@ Yoshi : LOL!


----------



## _Fin_ (Jun 2, 2007)

hmmm... at least no cars......


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 2, 2007)

Actually, the stage is more like PokéFloats since area changes and repeats over and over. The next Mute City is more like that Mario Kart stage from the second trailer.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 2, 2007)

It doesn't look too bad of a stage, will have to try it out, but there better be new MOTHER stages.  Seriously, Nintendo of Japan needs to squeeze in more MOTHER in this game >< maybe have Twoson or MOTHER 3's Pokey's Grand City as a playable stage


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 2, 2007)

I dunno much about the Mother games, but I certainly loved the Fourside stage. Nice layout, vivid colors, great music, perfect for walljumpers. And I really hope there will be classic stages like Melee had before.


----------



## Kai (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm strongly hoping they're keeping Final Destination, or a stage _extremely similar_ to it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 3, 2007)

^I figure they will. If not, then they will have a stage almost exactly the same.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 4, 2007)

Website updates with new tune: 

*Yoshi's Story: Ending* (0:52)

Listen to it here:


----------



## Kai (Jun 4, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Website updates with new tune:
> 
> *Yoshi's Story: Ending* (0:52)
> 
> Listen to it here:



Much thanks for the update, QB.

It sounds like some music on a tropical beach or something. It's nice


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2007)

That hit me with nostalgia. Personally I adored Yoshi's Story for the music, and that track seems more like a remix of a handful of the themes in the game.

What the fuck is it with games based off of/on Mario and shit having god damn good music? It's like they ALWAYS have good music.


----------



## Seany (Jun 4, 2007)

Damn that was nice!

love Yoshi.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 5, 2007)

Site updates with the Poké Ball items. 

Newest addition so far is Groudon, which takes up area on the playing field and burns other players that are in contact with it.

From the pics, the Pokémon Stadium stage looks so much more sharper now.


----------



## Kai (Jun 5, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Newest addition so far is Groudon, which takes up area on the playing field and burns other players that are in contact with it.



Is it more damaging than Ho-oh or Moltres could dish out?


----------



## Jeroenz (Jun 5, 2007)

I like super smash series,  I think it's the best game ever.. but how do you play smash brawl on your wii?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 5, 2007)

^Wii controls will be involved, and they will work, but another option is the GCN controller, which I think is the best option we have, especially for us vets that don't want our playing efforts wasted by getting rid of old controls.



Kai said:


> Is it more damaging than Ho-oh or Moltres could dish out?


Wouldn't know. I'd say it's more like an obstacle in the stage, not like how Ho-oh and Moltres were just flying by.


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 5, 2007)

didnt think that thing was that big


----------



## Aman (Jun 6, 2007)

Website updated with information on recovering and some nice screenshots.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 6, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> That hit me with nostalgia. Personally I adored Yoshi's Story for the music, and that track seems more like a remix of a handful of the themes in the game.
> 
> What the fuck is it with games based off of/on Mario and shit having god damn good music? It's like they ALWAYS have good music.





well the composer list are truly not filled with noobs


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 6, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Wouldn't know. I'd say it's more like an obstacle in the stage, not like how Ho-oh and Moltres were just flying by.



I'm sure groudon will move a bit at least... and Ho-Oh doesn't just fly away... the sacred fire attack rules when it's a small stage and people isn't paying attention XD...

moltres is only dangerous when you're above him...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 6, 2007)

Whoa did you see those new images on the recovery? Mario's Up Special seems to go farther and higher now, like more than Dr. Mario's...

(and Metaknight must be really good to send Mario that far off the platform...)


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Jun 6, 2007)

LOL at GameFAQs on today's update


----------



## Aman (Jun 6, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> (and Metaknight must be really good to send Mario that far off the platform...)


Probably just to show how far away you can be and still make it.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 7, 2007)

Aman said:


> Probably just to show how far away you can be and still make it.


I think the real reason is because Mario really is _the Jumpman_. (:rofl)

It seems Mario just got his groove back. His down+b and up+b moves were weakened in Melee.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 7, 2007)

*Site is updated with Kirby and Pikachu entires.*

No new info on them, just screens.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 8, 2007)

They put Groudon in the game? Well I know who I will be hoping for everytime I throw a pokeball.


----------



## Setsuna Asuka (Jun 8, 2007)

*All four control schemes confirmed!*


----------



## Aman (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## slimscane (Jun 8, 2007)

.

He mentions explaining smashing and dashing, but I really just want to know how you would block and dodge


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jun 8, 2007)

I'll probably switch beetween the classic and the Nunchuk.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 9, 2007)

The Wiimote on its side is gonna be the least used I bet. I think controls on that will be difficult. I'm definitely trying out the Wiimote + nunchuk, that could work well. And it's a no-brainer everyone will stick with the GCN controller the most.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 9, 2007)

^ I prefer the classic control above the GCN , only thing I will be missing is rumble though  so I would most likely play all of them! I will truly try out the wii mote on its side, when I heard that I found it interesting, and I thought of a few ways you could use it.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 9, 2007)

The Classic Controller might be good on its own. But those Z1/Z2 buttons are pretty hard to reach. Not to mention the analogs are at the bottom so movement will be weird at first.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 9, 2007)

I do not think you will be using those buttons anyways if you think about it, maybe one of them.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 9, 2007)

does any one know when it is coming out, has any one heard about super smash flash and last they probaly wont get rid of jigglypuff for that reason because eventhough they look alike all of there attackes are diffrent unlike Mario and Dr.Mario.


----------



## slimscane (Jun 9, 2007)

I doubt I will even try the Classic controller, I hate the PS2 placement of analog sticks, and playing smash with a d-pad just sounds silly. GCN is the only real way to go, but I will try out the other two as well.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 9, 2007)

Of course I'll give the others a try, but I figure I'll end up sticking with the GCN.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 9, 2007)

bah i will stay whit the GC controler because it the natural way


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 10, 2007)

hmmm..... i will DEFINATELY try out the wii+chuck..... but i know that GCN is for me.


----------



## DA Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> bah i will stay whit the GC controler because it the natural way



Yeah same here lol, dont fix it if it aint broke.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 11, 2007)

Too bad all my GC Controller's are chewed up.None of them have the rubber over the sticks....
God damn little kids!
How much do GC controller's run for now? preferably the Wave bird.


----------



## Kai (Jun 11, 2007)

There's no doubt I would try out the wiimote, but I'm confident I would stick with the Retro controller instead. I really don't want to reformat my muscle memory.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 11, 2007)

Fox update on the Brawl site.

he looks SWEET!

Always he was my favorite.


----------



## Jeroenz (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeah fox looks awesome


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 11, 2007)

He looks KICK ASS.

With a freakin thing on his eye that looks like a scouter from DBZ. lol


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 11, 2007)

He looks pretty neat, but I like his Melee iteration more. The face is just a bit awkward for me. At least everything else is nice. The only characters known that need to be covered are Samus (+ Zero Suit), Wario, Metaknight, and Snake. Hopefully by then, more will be confirmed.


----------



## Aman (Jun 11, 2007)

^Agreed.

And since both GC and Wii controllers can be used, won't that mean that 8 players would become possible? Then you wouldn't be restricted to Bluetooth's limit of 7 clients.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 12, 2007)

Woot! *Yoshi's Island* with seasonal changes!



EDIT: Struck 400th!


----------



## Aman (Jun 12, 2007)

Looking good.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 12, 2007)

I'll probably just stick with my tried and true Gamecube controller (I've got one that I call old faithful). It's allowed me to be super smash brother block champion for the past 5 years


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 13, 2007)

New music up! This time it's the theme to Ridley:



Pretty good arrangement. Sounds like it'll be good background music for a Metroid-related stage.


----------



## Kai (Jun 13, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> New music up! This time it's the theme to Ridley:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good arrangement. Sounds like it'll be good background music for a Metroid-related stage.


Thanks for the update! Excellent action packed music. It sounded pretty good near the end.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 13, 2007)

Hmm.... i wonder why they mentioned RIDLEY...

Even thought it IS music from when samus fights him..

But it makes me wonder..


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 13, 2007)

To me, I think your suspicion is valid, "Shion." 

Looks like they indirectly just stated Ridley will be in Brawl, imo.


----------



## chadwardenn (Jun 13, 2007)

how can you guys liek super smash brothas brawl? der aint even 1 brother in it i mean on man! it aint ballin we got gran theft auto an shit why would you play dis game with mario bowser fox n zelda who swings his sword around like a bitch it aint ballin der aint nothin like mushrooms n shit and even if there was you wouldnt be able to eat it come on guys pstriple is betta abap baby


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 13, 2007)

I do not think it is a good idea to barge into a thread and say the game sucks...

BAKA


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 13, 2007)

chadwardenn said:


> you aint ballin man



Define "ballin"...


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 13, 2007)

As i said in the other thread, this conversation is over.

There is no point in argueing with somebody like you.


----------



## [sephir] (Jun 13, 2007)

lol at the ballins


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jun 13, 2007)

chadwardenn said:


> i looked in ma dicshonary it said
> 
> ballin
> 
> everythin shion aint



And everything that you are not either.  How the hell can a 12 year old mexican be "ballin"?  And everyone knows video games are racist *rolls eyes*
I enjoy my PS3 a lot, but with you endorsing it I feel very embarrassed that I like it at all...


edit: 616 posts! Old School Mark Of The Devil


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 13, 2007)

If that loser is a mexican, then he is disgraces my race.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 13, 2007)

Don't acknowledge the troll, shion <_<


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jun 13, 2007)

This game looks awesome i can't wait for more characters,i would like to see Geno and Megaman in the game


----------



## SteelJack (Jun 13, 2007)

chadwardenn said:


> how can you guys liek super smash brothas brawl? der aint even 1 brother in it i mean on man! it aint ballin we got gran theft auto an shit why would you play dis game with mario bowser fox n zelda who swings his sword around like a bitch it aint ballin der aint nothin like mushrooms n shit and even if there was you wouldnt be able to eat it come on guys pstriple is betta abap baby



If you keep this up, one of the mods are sure to ban you. Also, compared to jplaya, you're not even a blip on the radar. His can(n)on >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> you.


----------



## Cobblestone Curfews (Jun 13, 2007)

I can't wait for Brawl, I just hope they tweak Captain Falcon so my boy isn't head and shoulders better than anyone else again.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 13, 2007)

Specifically the knee attack? I swear, everyone relies on that too much.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 13, 2007)

The knee attack is easy to dodge.... very.

but falcon can be a BEAST


----------



## Kai (Jun 13, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Specifically the knee attack? I swear, everyone relies on that too much.



That knee provided range at an unbelievably retarded level

I always had to use Sheik for C falcon players.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 13, 2007)

Sheik is very simple to defeat with a good Samus player.

My fav is Fox. 

I have somewhat grasped his power and mastered it. But i hate how cheap i am with the throwing off edge of stage and reflector them so they cant come back.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 14, 2007)

New update; Barrels and Crates.


Lol @ the pic of Mario holding a present and Kirby and Pikachu posing with happyness.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 14, 2007)

Haha, damn, you beat me to it, Goof.

Crates and barrels... yay?

The appearance of the crates and barrels now differing depending on the stage is pretty neat. I like the futuristic ones. Crates can now slide on the stage. o.O 

So let me get this straight... One could essentially get pwned just by a barrel roll? LMAO.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 14, 2007)

I know one person who dislikes this update...and that is General Peppy...



Crates slide but...can a barrel roll?

Also, the ones that slide have little wheels on them. Not every crate will slide >__>


----------



## Aman (Jun 14, 2007)

XD


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Jun 14, 2007)

... So this is out already?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 14, 2007)

Pretty_Vacant said:


> ... So this is out already?



Nope, just screens and buzz to keep at least one of Nintendo's biggest hits of the later year.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Jun 14, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> I know one person who dislikes this update...and that is General Pepper...
> 
> 
> >__>




That is Peppy lol.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 14, 2007)

Shit I got the names wrong.

I remember Peppy became General in the latest game.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 14, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> To me, I think your suspicion is valid, "Shion."
> 
> Looks like they indirectly just stated Ridley will be in Brawl, imo.



It would certainly fit Nintendo's profile of them adding villains from some of the original character's main stories. Like metaknight and such.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 14, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> It would certainly fit Nintendo's profile of them adding villains from some of the original character's main stories. Like metaknight and such.



Meta Knight isn't a villain though.

At most, he is an ally to Kirby, a rival at times, and a villain like, once.

In the majority of the anime series he actually aids Kirby in scenarios.

The villain for Kirby is either Dark Matter, Dedede, or Nightmare. Though Nightmare is the only villain Nintendo has ever created to only possible to be hurt by just Kirby, so that wouldn't fit. Dark Matter wouldn't work for more or less the same thing. Dedede would work.

Though, the Hands are a part of the Kirby series now, so those can count or something.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 14, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> I know one person who dislikes this update...and that is General Peppy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That hasnt been said yet.

What we have seen is a crate with "wheels" going DOWNHILL.

So crates having wheels is probably not the way they slide, it COULD be the downhill thing.

Wouldn't it be kind of obvious that a crate going downill will slide downhill?

It is lso obvious that a crate sitting in flat land will not slide...

Barrels can roll so....


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2007)

riding on top of wheeled crates looks fun 

i hope sakurai updates soon on how to use the controllers in this game


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 15, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> That hasnt been said yet.
> 
> What we have seen is a crate with "wheels" going DOWNHILL.
> 
> ...



I mean realistically, the crates that will slide over most areas would have wheels visible, and the ones that wouldn't don't, and in the screen shots that seems to support that. Obviously if they are thrown at an angle downhill regardless if they have wheels they would slide, but I donno.

Barrels are barrels, so they can roll as they did in the other two games.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 15, 2007)

I love the Spanish name for "rolling crates" - Cajaprisas
It just sounds more imaginative than the jpn or eng name~~ ^^


----------



## Hylian (Jun 15, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I love the Spanish name for "rolling crates" - Cajaprisas
> It just sounds more imaginative than the jpn or eng name~~ ^^



lol u go to smashbros.com in every language?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 15, 2007)

Rinku said:


> lol u go to smashbros.com in every language?



yup yup  

Sakurai posts in Japanese, then translators translate what he says into all the other languages. The version with his real emotions and passion is the jpn one, the other ones try to capture it too and do a good job of it 

It's also interesting to see the differences between US English and UK English..<_<


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 15, 2007)

^What differences are there in the US English and UK English?

Anyways, the site has been updated with a  entry!

Stangely, nothing on Zero Suit. Still, great shots of Samus. Pun intended.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 15, 2007)

^Just a few differences here and there, eg:

US
Be careful and make sure you don’t get *knocked for a loop* by a box madly rushing downhill.

UK
Be careful and make sure you don’t get *knocked for six* by a box madly rushing downhill.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 15, 2007)

Shoot...

I was beaten to the link.

lol.

Samus's suit looks so vamped up.

ALOT more detail on ALL characters! (except for kirby and pikachu, lol)

I can't WAIT to play this game!!!!!


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, y'all better start crying now, because I've been the champion of this game ever since I played the first one 
I even beat my brother who's a total computer game nerd and it pissed him off pretty bad 
*... BRING IT ON!*


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 15, 2007)

Ill trake you on when SSBB comes out^^^^

Will be a fun match!


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Jun 15, 2007)

HA! Good luck 
You have a 0.0001% chance of beating me when I play as Pikachu/Samus 
^-^


----------



## Hylian (Jun 15, 2007)

OMGG SAMUS IS CONFIRMED!!!111!

kinda wierd they didnt include the zero suit version. are they gonna be separate characters?


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 15, 2007)

Rinku said:


> OMGG SAMUS IS CONFIRMED!!!111!
> 
> kinda wierd they didnt include the zero suit version. are they gonna be separate characters?



Perhaps they've finally dropped that lame bomb-ball attack and decided to stick in a transformation sequence a' la zelda & shiek. 

..or perhaps they _are_ individual characters XD


----------



## Jeroenz (Jun 15, 2007)

OMG Samus looks cool


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 15, 2007)

Rinku said:


> OMGG SAMUS IS CONFIRMED!!!111!
> 
> kinda wierd they didnt include the zero suit version. are they gonna be separate characters?



I kind of doubt it, because of the SSBM zelda/sheik.



Robotkiller said:


> *Perhaps they've finally dropped that lame bomb-ball attack and decided to stick in a transformation sequence a' la zelda & shiek.*
> 
> ..or perhaps they _are_ individual characters XD



I was thinking the same thing.

Either that, or it might be creative if the opposing player(s) "break" the suit out of her...

That might make things kind of interesting.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 15, 2007)

It'll probably be some kind of condition like using a charge shot an amount of times or even a Final Smash thing. Though the Samus to Zero Suit would definitely have to be one-way during a whole match. As for respawning... I'd say she starts out Zero Suit once Samus's armor is off.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 15, 2007)

Probably...^^^

I think it would kinda be a waste of space if there were TWO different characters to choose from.

They could use the space to add another character, like Mega man or something.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 15, 2007)

well they did have mario and dr.mario separate characters, yet they're the same person. might happen with samus

i'd rather them drop samus' B-down move for a transformation, but some players actually think that bomb move's useful


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 15, 2007)

The bomb move is EXTREMELY useful if youre a competetive player.

If the attack that throws Samus off does not kill her, then the bomb attack saves her 100%.

Use the bomb atytack twice in the same position, and it gives her a jump.

Keep using it till you get to the edge of tha stage and youre saved without wasting a jump, or a speacial attack to jump.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 15, 2007)

Rinku said:


> well they did have mario and dr.mario separate characters, yet they're the same person. might happen with samus
> 
> i'd rather them drop samus' B-down move for a transformation, but some players actually think that bomb move's useful


Mario and Dr. Mario don't actually transform into each other or anything. And Samus isn't going to just take her armor off with a command. She's supposed to have a condition to be in Zero Suit according to the official site before the daily weekday updates.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 15, 2007)

If they incorporate online functions then we'll need to set up a smash brothers tournament here on NF.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 16, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Mario and Dr. Mario don't actually transform into each other or anything. And Samus isn't going to just take her armor off with a command. She's supposed to have a condition to be in Zero Suit according to the official site before the daily weekday updates.



That condition was shown in the E3 trailer, with that uber blast, which is assumed to be her Final Smash.

Final Smash + Armor blown to pieces = Armor-less Samus >:3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 16, 2007)

This is how happy I will be when this game releases!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 16, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> This is how happy I will be when this game releases!



Holy old. That is REALLY old. Like, older than Jesus.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 16, 2007)

^ who cares if its old FOO! I'm showing EXCITEMENT


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 16, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> This is how happy I will be when this game releases!



lmao thats great


----------



## Kai (Jun 16, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> This is how happy I will be when this game releases!



Haha I remember that kid. Happy little bugger...

Samus' bombs are useful to an insane degree...it's what saves her ass when she gets knocked off the screen, and grapple when done correctly.

She has one of the best recoveries in the game.


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 16, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> If they incorporate online functions then we'll need to set up a smash brothers tournament here on NF.



Yes i really hope they incorporate Online Functions. If they dont i may wait a while to buy it because it would appeal to me as much.


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2007)

Come out! Come out! Come out! Come out! Come out!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 18, 2007)

Looks neat, and great colors. LOL @ Wario.


----------



## Kai (Jun 18, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Looks neat, and great colors. LOL @ Wario.



"If you're lucky enough to strike solid ground, you just _might_ be saved." 

Haha, I wonder which Final Smash will be the most ridiculous.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## Jeroenz (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah Links Final Smash looks really nice


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice little update, Links final smash looks good.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 18, 2007)

I think the translator of the site just made a huuuuge error....

The Japanese title for Link's Final Smash is Triforce RUSH...
But I can see where the mistake was made

トライフォースラッシュ (Triforce Rush)

トライフォース - Triforce
ラッシュ - Rush
スラッシュ- Slash

I guess he or she thought the "su" went with the second word...


Either that or NOA decides to rename it to "Slash"...


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 18, 2007)

Who gives a flying fuck about Link? Give me some god damn info on Snake! FEED THE MGS FANS!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 18, 2007)

Lucifer the Light-bearer said:


> Who gives a flying fuck about Link? Give me some god damn info on Snake! FEED THE MGS FANS!



5 bucks says his Final Smash is summoning Metal Gear Rex and fucking nuking the screen.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 18, 2007)

They need to show screens of Kirby's Final Smash where Kirby is frying Snake in a pot.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 18, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> 5 bucks says his Final Smash is summoning Metal Gear Rex and fucking nuking the screen.



Rex + Ray + Shagohod = 

Either that, or have Revolver Ocelot pistol-whip and ricochet-shot, the Big Boss CQC, Raiden do his new Ninja-shit and then Snake putting out a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in his eye.

For the Mario fans:


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 18, 2007)

^Nooo Mr.Nintendo can't be killed.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 18, 2007)

Fucking _CQC'd_, bitch.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 18, 2007)

Heh              .


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 19, 2007)

Now who didn't see that coming. I thought it might be Volt Tackle so I'm not so surprised. p= Though the way the Final Smash carries out is pretty interesting.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 19, 2007)

SHOW ME YA MOVES


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 19, 2007)

i was curious as to the controls? does anyone know how they will be doing it or will you have a choice to use a gamecube controller? also is ther anything on the Internet capabilities because i heard that they werent releasing games with internet capa. this year so...

also i have found i can do all of the moves i have seen on SSBM but one and that is when you send someone flying off the edge i have seen people go over to the edge and just fall a grab the edge. how do they do that? do they Roll down or what cuz they dont jup they just seem to grab onto it. can anyone help me??


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 19, 2007)

Your second paragraph is mostly in a form of English that I can't quite comprehend, so I'll answer the first.

You can play with most available controllers. Classic, NGC, Wiimote and Wiimote plus Nunchuk.


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 19, 2007)

ok here:

Does anyone know how some pro players, when they go to the edge, seem to just grab onto the ledge without jumping down? also how do they, once holding onto the ledge, start to fall slash the opponent and then jump right back? when ever i try i just keep on falling.

thank you for answering my fist one.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 19, 2007)

I think the first one is due to wavedashing, although the description be a bit unclear. As to the second, it's been a while since I've played SSBM, so no clue right now.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 19, 2007)

Pikachu Final Smash!



Looks very risky to pull off, but VERY powerful too...

What I REALLY want to see, is Fox's and Snake's final smash...


----------



## Jeroenz (Jun 19, 2007)

Volt Tackle!!! looks nice


----------



## Kai (Jun 19, 2007)

Volt Tackle appears to be a PK Thunder x 50. Can't wait to zip across the stage with that thing.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 19, 2007)

WhatI also want to see are the new pokemon that will be playable.

Jigglypuff may be in it, pikachu IS in it, but who else?

Blaziken?


----------



## Jeroenz (Jun 19, 2007)

maybe psyduck?


----------



## Kai (Jun 19, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> WhatI also want to see are the new pokemon that will be playable.
> 
> Jigglypuff may be in it, pikachu IS in it, but who else?
> 
> Blaziken?



Mr Mime would be badass.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 19, 2007)

Blaziken would probably just be a Capt. Falcon copy.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jun 19, 2007)

I hope Marth and Fox get a little weaker in this one(even tho there my best chars)


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 19, 2007)

Soulbadguy said:


> I hope Marth and Fox get a little weaker in this one*(even tho there my best chars)*



So are mine.

But I would say they are ANYTHING but weaker. In fact, they would be STRONGER now cuz of the final smash attacks.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 19, 2007)

Another mistranslation....<_<

Electric Ball => Light Ball...<_<
Doesn't look very favorable for that translator


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 19, 2007)

Soulbadguy said:


> I hope Marth and Fox get a little weaker in this one(even tho there my best chars)



Fox probably will be weaker, but faster.

We know almost nothing about Marth, but a area from his game has been shown in clips and photo's.

Here's hoping they capture his original attire; ONE WITHOUT PANTS D:


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 19, 2007)

Why would they make Fox weaker?^^^

he was PERFECT in SSBM...

his speed will be the same im guessing..


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 19, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Why would they make Fox weaker?^^^
> 
> he was PERFECT in SSBM...
> 
> his speed will be the same im guessing..


Fox was too good in SSBM.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 19, 2007)

Lucifer the Light-bearer said:


> Fox was too good in SSBM.



The one that was too good out of the both is Falco...

Now THAT is rigged....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 19, 2007)

What? Falco? It was like they simply took Fox's move set from SSB and gave it to him.

If anything, he was the downgraded 'clone' character of the 2.


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 19, 2007)

d-downgrade??


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 19, 2007)

falco could jump higher, and his gun is stronger.

Falco is anything but a downgrade from fox.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 19, 2007)

Umm... I don't think you're quite grasping it, Shion.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 19, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Another mistranslation....<_<
> 
> Electric Ball => Light Ball...<_<
> Doesn't look very favorable for that translator


EDIT: Oh, I see what you mean. Yeah, "denki dama" to "Electric Ball" doesn't make sense. The UK one is the same.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 20, 2007)

'New' update; Wario


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 20, 2007)

Gah, GT beat me to it, and I saw it get updated too, lol.

Anyways, the bottom left screenshot looks like a taunt. I like the last pic though. Kirby's the one that's about to get swallowed!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 20, 2007)

This is destiny, we shall duel for the right to get it here first >:3

For some reason, all of Wario's pics make me lol


----------



## Birkin (Jun 20, 2007)

Can't wait to do Snake's somersault!


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 20, 2007)

i cant wait to see snake final smash. does anyone know Pits moves in this game if so can you give me the link?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 21, 2007)

Fox's special moves:



I just noticed he has a scouter...


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 21, 2007)

He got that scouter especially for C. Falcon.


----------



## Seany (Jun 21, 2007)

Hell yes, rapid fire special


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 22, 2007)

New stage; Lylat Cruise!


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 22, 2007)

^^i like it. it looks like one of my fav stages from SSBM


----------



## Kai (Jun 22, 2007)

The background of that stage is unbelievable. I may be memorized in multiple orgasms to actually fight.


----------



## Seany (Jun 22, 2007)

amazing...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 22, 2007)

It has that Final Destination feeling, only the platform is much smaller and there's a second level. Looks fun too.


----------



## bigv91 (Jun 22, 2007)

F***ing awesome!!! i cant wait


----------



## Dio Brando (Jun 22, 2007)

I hope there are more really big levels, like the Hyrule ones. They are always my fav.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 22, 2007)

This is looking kind of bad for SSBB stages.

All of them seem too........ small. Don't they?

you guys say they have a Final Destination feel, but do they REALLY?

Hmm.... I wonder...

I beleive C. Falcon will stay in there. So will Luigi, Jigglypuff, and Ness.

Why so?

They were all in the first and second games.

Stages will stay as well.

The Fox Corneria stage has been in SSB and melee.

Same with the Hyrule Temple.

I have ALOT of hopes for this game.....


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 22, 2007)

The backgrounds of the stage looks simply amazing. :amazed


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 22, 2007)

if this game somehow turns out terrible i am going to be pissed. especially if there is no online play . ^^i have a lot of hope too.


----------



## bigv91 (Jun 23, 2007)

is there any official release dates for UK and/or US??? also is there like a Freeloader for the Wii like on GC?? i mean one for Wii games not diff region Cube games


----------



## MegamanXZero (Jun 24, 2007)

bigv91 said:


> is there any official release dates for UK and/or US??? also is there like a Freeloader for the Wii like on GC?? i mean one for Wii games not diff region Cube games



No official release dates yet but they said that it would be before December along with other Wii games like Super Mario Galaxy, etc.
And there's no word about the WiiLoader yet..


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 24, 2007)

wii loader comes june 30.^

it was posted obn this thread before i think....


----------



## wiiman (Jun 25, 2007)

I've been very happy with the stages. They seem more interactive and fun. SSBB will be online, right? I'm not sure if it's been confirmed or not.......


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jun 25, 2007)

I wonder if Zant from the legend of zelda twilight princess will be playable? hes one of my favorite game villian.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 25, 2007)

It definitely should or there will be angry mobs. Though I'm still not sure if 4-player online will be very sufficient.


----------



## wiiman (Jun 25, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> It definitely should or there will be angry mobs. Though I'm still not sure if 4-player online will be very sufficient.



I agree, we'll probably either see bare-bones 4-player on-line, or 1 on 1 full brawls.......or both choices


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 25, 2007)

zOMG Zelda!!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow, an actual new character listed off of the site....

Who is simply a recurring character.

Nice to know they aren't just going to throw shit at us that we've seen in some form and wait for all the brand new stuff to be shown after. >:3


----------



## wiiman (Jun 25, 2007)

Well, my little sis will be very happy. I hope this means we'll get the twilight princess ganondorf as well.


----------



## Kai (Jun 25, 2007)

Hooray for updates!!!!!  

Brunette Zelda is much better...she's really pretty.

I hope they boost her magic to insane levels. Can't wait to see her Final Smash.


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 25, 2007)

I hope there is 4-player online, but also with Zelda will you be able to turn into Sheik still?


----------



## Jeroenz (Jun 25, 2007)

this Zelda is much cooler than the old one^^


----------



## wiiman (Jun 25, 2007)

Most likely, as Shiek was one of the most popular characters in Melee. If they feel it won't go with the "new" Zelda, they might make a Sheik a seperate character. I don't see them dropping Shiek though.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 25, 2007)

No doubt there will be Sheik. The entry for Samus didn't mention the Zero Suit either so not mentioning Sheik is nothing. Of course now that I think about it, that would mean two completely different Final Smashes from Zelda and Sheik.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jun 25, 2007)

Sheik HAS to still be in, she was one of the most popular characters. I'd also be astonished if Marth wasn't back for the same reason. Still, seeing Zelda was a very pleasant surprise, and gives me hope for the future.

Btw, if you find a screenshot of Melee Zelda and compare it to Brawl Zelda... wow Melee looks like complete trash now. I never thought I'd see the day...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 25, 2007)

You could actually say that for all the characters, save for Fox (different design than Brawl) and Kirby (still the same). But the new Zelda look definitely looks gorgeous.

I have no doubt for Fire Emblem characters since one of the composers for the game worked on Fire Emblem. Heck, if it wasn't for their inclusion in Melee, a lot of people would never have known about the games. They owe it to us.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah. Plus isn't that castle level a Fire Emblem level??

Oooh I can't wait for E3. We're totally gonna get some new info right? Right?


----------



## Yuffie (Jun 25, 2007)

I heard Lyndis was going to be in this game. I'm going to love that game if she's in.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 25, 2007)

......Whos that?^^^

Anyways, seeing Zelda in there makes me think that Ganon will still be around.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 25, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Oooh I can't wait for E3. We're totally gonna get some new info right? Right?


New trailer would be nice.



"Shion" said:


> ......Whos that?^^^


You've never played Fire Emblem, huh?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 25, 2007)

nope^

major char?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 25, 2007)

It would absolutely own if Lyn was in the game. Maybe even Hector.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah new trailer for sure. New characters too! 

Lyndis? Hot?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 25, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Lyndis? Hot?



Lyndis, the girl who is the first main character you come across in FE7


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jun 26, 2007)

That didn't answer my question!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 26, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> That didn't answer my question!


More than the other FE characters. Isn't that enough?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 26, 2007)

Site updated with a new piece of music: !


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 26, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> More than the other FE characters. Isn't that enough?



Shes the only female main hero.

The earlier ones were just men who looked like girls.

Especially Celice and Marth.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jun 26, 2007)

Music was cool. But where is Captain Falcon? T_T


----------



## Seany (Jun 26, 2007)

^ saving the best for last


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jun 26, 2007)

Lol, I think you need rep for that. I can't wait to Falcon Punch people in the next generation!


----------



## Seany (Jun 26, 2007)

ty xD

i bet in his super, he takes of his helmet and then superduper punches them and the universe in half! 
Yeah much like that cool anime version 

I can't wait for his stages again. So fast and hilariously fun *drools*..


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 26, 2007)

The new music sounds great, so far.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 26, 2007)

no big stages yet.......

we need another vid....


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 27, 2007)

LOL @ Kirby


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jun 27, 2007)

Samus throws banana peel for great justice!


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jun 27, 2007)

A banana peel XD


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 27, 2007)

CAPTAIN I NEED YOU ! D:  

he had better be in this game or I'm going to be a sad panda.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 27, 2007)

Falcon WILL be in it.... there is no reason to take him out.

He has been there since the start, so he will be here in the end.


----------



## Seany (Jun 27, 2007)

lol bananas


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 27, 2007)

i cant wait to use those sick banana's


----------



## Jotun (Jun 27, 2007)

That new Zelda song is fucking epic....


----------



## Yuffie (Jun 27, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:
			
		

> It would absolutely own if Lyn was in the game. Maybe even Hector.


I would say Eliwood but I forgot he was a paladin. Hector would own. 



			
				Ritzbitz8 said:
			
		

> Samus throws banana peel for great justice!


A Bannana peel


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jun 27, 2007)

Wonder what she did with the banana...

And yeah, Falcon better be in. He's like the only character I totally pwn with.


----------



## shinzu21 (Jun 27, 2007)

whats good about brawl is the new characters and the use of the wii mote on it to fight and use the specials 
oh and wario will pawn all of them


----------



## Kai (Jun 27, 2007)

I wonder if you take damage from the banana peel, or if it's just used as a stun.

Either way, the more items, the merrier! Thanks for updates as usual, QB


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Jun 27, 2007)

I think all the original smashers are gonna return.


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 27, 2007)

of course they will 

but i am hoping for some really sick new characters though.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 27, 2007)

i hope more than just 5 new chars... it would be good with new F-zero, or fire emblem chars,,,,


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 27, 2007)

Giant Enemy Crab said:


> I think all the original smashers are gonna return.


Yeah it's nothing without the original guys. No doubt they (Ness, C. Falcon, Luigi, Yoshi, Jigglypuff,) will be back.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 27, 2007)

dk wont. ^


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 28, 2007)

Er, yeah, DK too! With the recent announcement of giant bananas, no doubt DK will return too.


----------



## Jeroenz (Jun 28, 2007)

yeah I agree Dk will return maybe with diddy kong


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 28, 2007)

New mode my ass D:


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 28, 2007)

I think Dk wont return cuz of the move.

Rare moved to the Xbox, and DK is part of Rare.

Hence, DK wont return...

I may be wrong though..


----------



## Ziko (Jun 28, 2007)

Nintendo still own the rights of DK, he will return


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 28, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Rare moved to the Xbox, and DK is part of Rare.
> 
> Hence, DK wont return...
> 
> I may be wrong though..



You are wrong.

Nintendo owns the rights to every Kong and Kremlin created. Even if they were made by Rare.

Like how Nomura designed all those original characters in KH and he's within Square, and how Disney owns all of them.

Though DK's model in SSBM was done by Rare, not HAL Labs.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 28, 2007)

Hopefully Pichu won't return. He was really the only pointless character to ever be made in the series.


----------



## runeknightx (Jun 28, 2007)

Pichu should be replaced by a move effective non clone pokemon and modify mewtwo to make him more useful too, otherwise replace him too.


----------



## Hio (Jun 28, 2007)

pichu sucks asses


----------



## Seany (Jun 28, 2007)

Well i would still like Pichu in, i just want his move set changed alot. Still.. they could of added a better pokemon in his place.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 28, 2007)

Like Lucario! *coughcough*

Interesting thing on the name and controller configuration. Not worthwhile news to me though, lol.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 29, 2007)

Err... Wario special moves...


----------



## runeknightx (Jun 29, 2007)

well, I actually like this update.  It shows how unique a character Wario is compared to all the previous characters, both the motorcycle and the use of the  gas attack (probably used to recover).


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 29, 2007)

It's basically the same as Luigi's Side + B only not random. I like the use of the chopper. You can actually jump off of it and other players can pick it up.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jun 29, 2007)

lol are you sure other players can pick it up? This makes Wario very unique then...


----------



## Hio (Jun 29, 2007)

WARIO SUCKS MAN


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm truly going to fart ( warf or whatever its called) on all of your NFers


----------



## Birkin (Jun 29, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I'm truly going to fart ( warf or whatever its called) on all of your NFers



I'm up for the challenge.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow...they actually took a term coined by some fans after seeing Wario gas up the original trailer, that term being the Wario Waft.

It's not the name of the Final Smash I would guess but that was cool :3


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 29, 2007)

rawr,I wanna see more characters,it's nice how they're updating they're[Cept pickachu and kirby much...] costumes,Zelda looks pretty different o-o

So I'm guessing she's a seperate character from Sheik now,unless,they're waiting to show her special moves ._.

I think I read somewhere from the creator that not every single smasher from melee will be in it D:


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 29, 2007)

Wario is truly a unique character.

He seems even more random than Mr. Game and Watch.

The bike and the farting really makes his character look like himself.

I want to try this guy out!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jun 29, 2007)

I wonder if his bike is like Yoshi's egg roll. If so I predict myself driving off of ledges endlessly when I play him...


----------



## Hio (Jun 29, 2007)

Why do you guys play a childish game like this


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 29, 2007)

I am going to kick everone's rear with pit

I cant wait for kid icures to return


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 29, 2007)

Hio said:


> Why do you guys play a childish game like this



How is it childish? It's a unique game where you can play as many different,unique characters,and JUST KICK BUTT.
Is there something wrong with that?


----------



## Ziko (Jun 29, 2007)

Hio said:


> Why do you guys play a childish game like this




Dude..shut up ok?

SSBM was one of the most popular games of its time and now SSBB is one of the most anticipated games to come out!

Why do you even check out the tread when you dont like the game?

You ass


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 29, 2007)

I want to see Snake's moves;Im mad though because they wont use guns,but he'll use explosives instead;I mean really,it's already "violent" pfft,with the fighting,how could guns be bad? Might as well make it a laser gun ._.


----------



## Seany (Jun 29, 2007)

Lol i already get the feeling that Wario will piss me off..


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 29, 2007)

man i really want to pwn with him


----------



## Birkin (Jun 29, 2007)

I predict Snake having his somersault and punch, punch, kick combo at least. And possibly some Twin Snakes stunts.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jun 30, 2007)

its almost July. That means at most its around 6 months or less til this game is released. WHO ELSE IS EXCITED?!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 30, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> its almost July. That means at most its around 6 months or less til this game is released. WHO ELSE IS EXCITED?!


I'm excited to see what kind of craptacular updates we'll be seeing each following week with a side of at least one good update in that particular week. 

But yeah, I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm so fighting you when it comes out, Youko. Get ready!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 30, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> I'm so fighting you when it comes out, Youko. Get ready!


Oh crap, what'd I say? I mean, I really do like the updates even though it's all sometimes rotten. It's reasonable. We can't have groundbreaking updates every weekday or we'll be learning about the game fully months in advance.


----------



## Blood_Senbon (Jun 30, 2007)

shows a couple of the characters that will be in brawl.

personally pichu and dr mario were crap. no offense.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 30, 2007)

yes.... they were.^ dr. m was only a copy of regular mario, but dif. outfits. I will challenge many of you when it comes out. so watch out!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 30, 2007)

Blood_Senbon said:


> personally pichu and dr mario were crap. no offense.



The only character who has a clone moveset of an existing character and should stay is Ganondorf.

Dr. Mario, Roy, Falco, and Pichu need to GTFO. Though Falco of the 5 had one different move based off of his clone [Fox] which gave him the most variety, his unique move was just what Fox had in the original and only showed up in Melee for Falco. All of his moves are ones Fox had/has.


----------



## ~ Lawliet ~ (Jun 30, 2007)

It looks to be shaping up to live up to its predecessors. It is at the moment, my most anticipated Wii title. Super Mario Galaxy looks no worse, aswell. 

Sakurai stated he wanted another third-party character, correct? I beleive they are talking to Sega about Sonic... Perhaps it's no more than a rumour.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 30, 2007)

~ Lawliet ~ said:


> Sakurai stated he wanted another third-party character, correct? I beleive they are talking to Sega about Sonic... Perhaps it's no more than a rumour.



Miyamoto and Sakurai both have stated Sonic was the most suggested inclusion and one they would like to get included.

Yojiro Ogawa, the guy who is now held in legendary status for Sonic fans for releasing a decent 3D Sonic game [Secret Rings] has expressed agreement as well, but Sonic Team and Sega higher ups need to make the choice.

With Sega realizing the best games with Sonic now are mostly not made by them, and the fact they have Mario and Sonic in two crossover games [Mario & Sonic at the Olympics for the Wii and DS], I wouldn't be surprised if Sonic did get in.

But it's Sega, and they listen to their fans, even if they make god awful decisions that later smash them in the face for comedic and bashing comments.


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 30, 2007)

i have a question about Wario's bike. when you ride it around and jump off can you direct it so it crashes into someone? if so that would be cool.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 30, 2007)

We are not sure about it yet....^^^ although, that WOULD be pretty cool.

I dunno...

Im thinking of making an SSBB tournament.... 

I think many people will join.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 30, 2007)

i cant wait to see ganondorf in SSBB 

i also wonder if link have the gale boomerang


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 30, 2007)

gale boomerang?

It will probably just be the same thing as the other boomerangs.

I dunno though, if he has the gale boomerang, Link will be a really cheap character.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jun 30, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Oh crap, what'd I say? I mean, I really do like the updates even though it's all sometimes rotten. It's reasonable. We can't have groundbreaking updates every weekday or we'll be learning about the game fully months in advance.



Lol it had nothing to do with what you said, I just want to fight you!


----------



## Kai (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm making preparations on canceling my social life upon release of this game. 

Many of you, prepare to receive such orgasmic pleasure of getting defeated by the hand of God!!!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hahaha be prepared to have your hand broken!


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 1, 2007)

I will try to drop anything and everything once it is released. i want to win shion's tourni.

i wanna pwn with Link,Snake or Pit.


----------



## Kai (Jul 1, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Hahaha be prepared to have your hand broken!



Haha, I'll take that as "Gladly, I accept your challenge." 

I'll probably focus more on Pit when I start off this game. I have good expectations of him.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 1, 2007)

lol that's what it was.

Out of the new chars... I really want to play Snake. Even though I've never played a Metal Gear game in my life.

But if Sonic is in, I'm making him my 2nd best character.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 1, 2007)

The 4th Hokage said:


> Many of you, prepare to receive such orgasmic pleasure of getting defeated by the hand of God!!!


Master Hand? 

That reminds me, we should be getting info on the new modes soon. I bet after you defeat the Master Hand in Classic Mode, Jigglypuff will be unlocked... again. lol


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 1, 2007)

ugh, no. Never again please...


----------



## _Fin_ (Jul 1, 2007)

jiggly puff could be a force to be reckoned with.....


----------



## Mango Flavour (Jul 2, 2007)

mmm, Assist Trophies.  Now more characters have a chance of appearing in brawl...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 2, 2007)

Samurai Goro an Assist Trophy?



Well this seems interesting... almost like the new Pokéballs.


----------



## MagicBreaker (Jul 2, 2007)

For a second, I actually thought Samurai Goro was a newcomer.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 2, 2007)

New update is new. 

Fucking loved it. Tho I'm sad Goro won't be playable... at least I know for sure Cap will be back.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 2, 2007)

That Hammer Bro. looks awesome! Now we can have non-playable characters in the game too, hahaha.

I'm betting some Pikmin will pop out of them too...


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 2, 2007)

I hope Rob pops out and says LOCATION CONFIRMED, SENDING SUPPLIES! and then you get an item.


----------



## martinipenguin (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm hoping that the Hammer Bro will replace the hammer item.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh lord, this is a good update.

This reminds me of Marvel Vs. Capcom 1, where there were characters that could only be called in, but not played as.

This can potentially mean that there will be a LOT of characters who people are sad aren't playable still getting in.

I hope if Dedede doesn't get in, he's an assist character. As well as some others.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Jul 2, 2007)

OMG at the update. The possibilities are endless now with the Ats. Pac-Man, Phoenix Wright, Tails, Simon Belmont, and Tetris FTMFW!!!


----------



## martinipenguin (Jul 2, 2007)

No, Pheonix Wright should be a playable character not an assist trophy! But Pac-Man and Tetris would be perfect.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 2, 2007)

Assist Trophies mean more hope for MOTHER characters yay


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 2, 2007)

i am confused on how they work or how you use them


----------



## martinipenguin (Jul 2, 2007)

So do the assist trophies hurt the user as well, or do they work like pokeballs?


----------



## Aman (Jul 2, 2007)

^Probably works like pokeballs, but as shown some assist trophies like the Nintendog can be quite annoying for the user as well.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh ok that makes sense..


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 2, 2007)

I agree with Phoenix Wright for Brawl. He must have been high up on that requested char list...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 2, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> I agree with Phoenix Wright for Brawl. He must have been high up on that requested char list...


Ema Skye sprays Luminol on the opposing player! Manfred von Karma tazes you! Franziska takes out the whip! Redd White Thinker statue smack! Steel Samurai! ...the Judge's gavel?

I'm betting a few of Wario's WarioWare friends will be in them too.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 2, 2007)

Where does it say that Goro is an assist char.?

he looks like a playable one...


----------



## Geno (Jul 2, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Where does it say that Goro is an assist char.?
> 
> he looks like a playable one...


fter the very last screen with him and under the last of the text, it has the following:


> Items   |   Assist Trophies   |   Jul. 02 Mon. 2007


If he was a playable character, it would have said so there, like it says "Characters" on the updates with the playable ones...


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh crap...I didnt notice that! Frick so hes not playable!!


----------



## martinipenguin (Jul 2, 2007)

There's no way he would have got in as a playable character. There's just not enough of a demand for him.


----------



## Mango Flavour (Jul 2, 2007)

didn't even know about him until this update.  I read that update first somehow, so I thought he was a playable character at first...

I agree with the von karma tazer assist!  Phoenix better at least show up as an assist.


----------



## martinipenguin (Jul 2, 2007)

Pheonix Wright should most definitely be a playable character. His move set would be so awsome

Also I think Mach Rider would make a great playable character. But now with this update I think he'd be okay as an assist trophy too.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 3, 2007)

I wouldn't have minded Goro playable.

I really hope at the end of the next trailer there's an OBJECTION! and Phoenix Wright shows himself. It would be good to represent a popular newer series.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 3, 2007)

OMFG... he's back.... and damn well better be better this time... (though I won't be using him much anyway)


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 3, 2007)

How the hell did you beat me here?!

Anyway, BOWSER!!! Woot! I hope 'different flavor' means he's actually usable now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow, he looks badass >:3

Is it bad to dream a dream of Simon Belmont showing up in this game? I mean, Konami is already listed in the credits on the site, and there is one musician that has done music for the Castlevania series working on Brawl.

I may be dreaming far too much with that .__.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 3, 2007)

Bowser does look awesome. Brawl is going to win on so many levels...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 3, 2007)

It shall only fail in light levels, such as with Nintendog being in the game...

The only thing worse than that is Waluigi.

Tingle would be awesome. Flying across the screen, dropping bombs :3


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 3, 2007)

No doubt his design is better looking this time around. And I'm hoping his attacks are improved too.

LOL, sorry Ritz. You can attempt it again if C. Falcon shows up. I won't do it, but someone else might though.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 3, 2007)

His HUGE ASS claw in the second pic suggests he attacks differently...


----------



## martinipenguin (Jul 3, 2007)

His fire-breath looks awsome.

Hopefully now he won't be the slowest charcter with no amazing power attacks.


----------



## Nero (Jul 3, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Bowser does look awesome. Brawl is going to win on so many levels...



yeah! thats what im talkin about! Bowser FTW!


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 3, 2007)

well it looks like he has a defensive move where he goes inside his shell. or maybe thats his triple jump after he falls...


----------



## Geno (Jul 3, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Anyway, BOWSER!!! Woot! I hope 'different flavor' means he's actually usable now.


Same here. 
I loved Bowser in Melee, it's awesome to see him again. ^^


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 3, 2007)

he was cool but he wasnt very good....at all.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 3, 2007)

Bowser looks amazing in Brawl.

He was okay in Melee if you knew how to L-Cancel.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 3, 2007)

^^thats true but...otherwise he kinda....sucked. but i hope he is better in Brawl


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 3, 2007)

Vyse said:


> well it looks like he has a defensive move where he goes inside his shell. or maybe thats his triple jump after he falls...



That's just his up B, you ignorant child.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 3, 2007)

I wonder what other classic Melee characters will be revieled soon. Hopefully Mewtwo is still in the game with a new moveset. Actually chance is a Pokemon or Kirby character will be the next to be revieled.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 3, 2007)

I dont personally want him but does anyone think we'll be seeing Chrono in Brawl??


----------



## martinipenguin (Jul 3, 2007)

Vyse said:


> well it looks like he has a defensive move where he goes inside his shell. or maybe thats his triple jump after he falls...



It could be an air dodge, that's kinda the way it looked in Melee. It could also be him falling after his up B.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 3, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> I dont personally want him but does anyone think we'll be seeing Chrono in Brawl??



Chrono?

You mean Crono from Chrono Trigger?

Edit: I doubt Crono would be in Brawl.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 3, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> I dont personally want him but does anyone think we'll be seeing Chrono in Brawl??



Meh, Square seems to let off the aroma of "fuck you" to Chrono fans since Chrono Cross.

Though, if Robo get's in, you can easily Rickrobo people.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 3, 2007)

Violent-Nin, that's the only one I know of, and I hope so. That would be pretty cool, plus, it's a classic!

Bowser look interesting, but I can't really say anything about the changes until I get my hands on him!

On the note of him saying characters will change form melee, I hope he un-nerfs Ness! Ness was so good in the original, and Sakurai directed it, so I think there's a good chance 
_____________
Please support your fellow GD regular in the NF Colosseum!


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 3, 2007)

you know who'd i'd like?

TOAD!!.....you know he would be good as a ass. trophy.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 3, 2007)

If Toad is playable, some bitch somewhere is getting choked by me.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 3, 2007)

What would toads ability be? (Press down B to pick up turnip really fast!) 

I still say they need to add Poo, at the very least in an Assist Trophy 

_________
Please support your fellow GD regular in the NF Colosseum!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 4, 2007)

LOL, I like, I like.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 4, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> LOL, I like, I like.



.....BEAT ME TO IT!!!!!!

bowser is gonna be so sick!!!!!!!

giga looks like a beast!


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 4, 2007)

Wowser

He's looking particularly savage  Very nice.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 4, 2007)

It may only be for a while, but Giga Bowser would be fun to use. He takes up screen space and junk, so it's all good.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 4, 2007)

its final RAPE if anyone gets hit by his smash attacks....


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 4, 2007)

What, you think just because he’s huge, you can needle him with lots of little attacks and keep him off balance? Heh heh... Yeah, you keep thinking that.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 4, 2007)

maybe if we all atack at once, we'll to 5 damage!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 4, 2007)

you know whats fun? Get 2 friends. Put the comp as a level 9 Bowser and ally yourselves against him. Put his handicap at the highest and all of yours at the lowest. Go to Hyrule Temple.

Have fun killing him. It's great amusement.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 4, 2007)

....really?^^

sounds awkward


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 4, 2007)

you can take him down with great perseverance. It's a real team effort!


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 4, 2007)

hes that strong?


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 4, 2007)

if he grabs you: instant death.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 4, 2007)

.......i HAVE to try this.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 4, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> you know whats fun? Get 2 friends. Put the comp as a level 9 Bowser and ally yourselves against him. Put his handicap at the highest and all of yours at the lowest. Go to Hyrule Temple.
> 
> Have fun killing him. It's great amusement.


Haha. That is if Hyrule Temple is still the same. If not, hoping for the classic stages again.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 4, 2007)

i dont think were gonna get many....^

probably 4 or 5 of the oldies.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 4, 2007)

I want 40 lvls, at least 35 characters and the best music score money can buy ( It seems my music one is coming true  ). :amazed


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 4, 2007)

Giga freaking Bowser! Yes! This is fantastic, we're getting more and more exciting news now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 4, 2007)

Jesus, I just woke up.

And I came due to epic. This is the best Final Smash info to date.


----------



## Aman (Jul 4, 2007)

To the ones who didn't know yet, Nintendo confirmed a few days ago that Brawl will not be playable at E3.

I don't mind, I didn't expect it to be either.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 4, 2007)

^ They are trying to keep the character roster under raps to be honest. Though "playable" at E3 probably means for the new's  / Press. Can I see nintendo doing a little battle in there press conference? Possibly.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 4, 2007)

Aman said:


> To the ones who didn't know yet, Nintendo confirmed a few days ago that Brawl will not be playable at E3.
> 
> I don't mind, I didn't expect it to be either.


Still there might be a new trailer revieling a new character.

I so want to see Giga Bowser and Groudon face to face. There would be no space left for anyone else.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 4, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Haha. That is if Hyrule Temple is still the same. If not, hoping for the classic stages again.



I meant in the current Smash, but hey...



Ssj3_Goku said:


> I want 40 lvls, at least 35 characters and the best music score money can buy ( It seems my music one is coming true  ). :amazed



I say we get 40 new levels and all the old ones too... if they could make 26 or so levels in the old one, they can surely make more with all the time they've spent on this game.



Aman said:


> To the ones who didn't know yet, Nintendo confirmed a few days ago that Brawl will not be playable at E3.
> 
> I don't mind, I didn't expect it to be either.



But they didn't say there won't be a trailer, right? There better be... there HAS to be...


----------



## Aman (Jul 4, 2007)

A new trailer and some new characters might show up, just that it won't be playable.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 4, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> But they didn't say there won't be a trailer, right? There better be... there HAS to be...



There will be. Don't worry.

Following the trend of the previous trailers, it will showcase some new levels, then a new character at the end.

Who will it be? I hope it's Mudkip, for certain reasons >_>


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 4, 2007)

I herd you like Mudkips, this proves it! 

And yeah, I know there's gotta be a trailer. I just like to second-guess myself...


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 4, 2007)

Aman said:


> A new trailer and some new characters might show up, just that it won't be playable.


That won't be a problem since here in the UK there is no E3. If a trailer is shown it'll be YouTubed and put on the main site but if its playable I'm missing out.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 4, 2007)

ahh when is E3 btw?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 4, 2007)

E3 is either this week or next week... I've forgotten.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 4, 2007)

Giga Bowser looks invincible. ^.^.


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 4, 2007)

*___*
Zomg,Giga bowser for the win!
It makes you think of all the final smash possiblities now,and I'd leap for joy if there was a new trailer


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 4, 2007)

E3 is July 11 – 13, 2007.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 4, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I want 40 lvls, at least 35 characters and the best music score money can buy ( It seems my music one is coming true  ). :amazed



Aw yeah. The music is looking promising. I especially liked the zelda medley xD Song of time ftw.

More levels would definitely be cool too.

...Ssj3 have I mentioned that your avatar pwns..? xD Must...see..Mai HiMe


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 4, 2007)

......what ever happened to the "wii freeloader".

Wasn't it said that it would be out in june 30?


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 4, 2007)

Eh,then they said maybe Q1 2008,and now it's supposed to be TBA 2007,suppsobaly around christmas time so Q4 07 >_>;;


----------



## Geno (Jul 4, 2007)

Might be kinda late in saying so, but I really like the Giga Bowser. ^^
He looks awesome in those screens.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 5, 2007)

Wiiii! Smash Attack controls...


----------



## zagman505 (Jul 5, 2007)

ah damn beat me to it. anyway, looks like we finally get to see a bit of how controller configuration works, especially for wii-mote only control.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm looking at the Wiimote on it's side and I don't really like it. For standard attacks, you need to tap the d-pad forward twice and for smash attacks you need to press both 1 and 2. For the Classic Controller, I think the "a" button would make more sense since all the other buttons use "a" (save for Wiimote on side) and also the face that smash attack buttons were always on the far right. Also, the analog being positioned below the d-pad is kinda iffy. 

Yeah, I'm done complaining. Regardless I will try them out but I probably won't like them, lol.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 5, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> ah damn beat me to it. anyway, looks like we finally get to see a bit of how controller configuration works, especially for wii-mote only control.



Nothing unexpected. Very simple it seems  Smash moves rock...but

..no C-stick pls! xD



QBnoYouko said:


> I'm looking at the Wiimote on it's side and I don't really like it. For standard attacks, you need to tap the d-pad forward twice and for smash attacks you need to press both 1 and 2. For the Classic Controller, I think the "a" button would make more sense since all the other buttons use "a" (save for Wiimote on side) and also the face that smash attack buttons were always on the far right. Also, the analog being positioned below the d-pad is kinda iffy.
> 
> Yeah, I'm done complaining. Regardless I will try them out but I probably won't like them, lol.



hmm yeah. I didn't pay much attention to the wiimote side version. Wow, that is a bit strange. Might be interesting though.


----------



## zagman505 (Jul 5, 2007)

haha how would they do a c-stick in this game? neither the wii-mote/nunchuk configuration or the wii-mote only configuration have the capability for that. and i hafta agree, the wii-mote only configuration doesn't look like it'll be too fun. having to hit the button twice, plus having to hit both 1 and 2 to do a smash... O.o might as well just attach a nunchuk. and yeah i just went and fiddled around with my classic controller, the analog positioned below the d-pad doesn't bother me THAT much, but they shoulda gone with a instead of b, i think it feels a bit more natural for me. i'm guessing that i'll probably be playing mostly with wii-mote/nunchuk...


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 5, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> haha how would they do a c-stick in this game? neither the wii-mote/nunchuk configuration or the wii-mote only configuration have the capability for that. and i hafta agree, the wii-mote only configuration doesn't look like it'll be too fun. having to hit the button twice, plus having to hit both 1 and 2 to do a smash... O.o might as well just attach a nunchuk. and yeah i just went and fiddled around with my classic controller, the analog positioned below the d-pad doesn't bother me THAT much, but they shoulda gone with a instead of b, i think it feels a bit more natural for me. i'm guessing that i'll probably be playing mostly with wii-mote/nunchuk...



I dunno how they'd do a c-stick xD I was just hoping they would disable it from the gcn controller.

Yeah, I'm with ya, the wiimote and nunchuck combo seems like the way to go ...at least to start off with =D Looks fun.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 5, 2007)

Nah, I say leave the GCN controller alone, lol. But it probably would be disabled. It doesn't really matter though since you can't even charge Smash Attacks using the C-Stick.

Also, for the Wiimote on its side - how the heck would shields work? I can assume B would work but it's a little awkward. And what about the grabs? LOL, I seem to be having way too many problems with this control already.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 5, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Nah, I say leave the GCN controller alone, lol. But it probably would be disabled. It doesn't really matter though since you can't even charge Smash Attacks using the C-Stick.
> 
> Also, for the Wiimote on its side - how the heck would shields work? I can assume B would work but it's a little awkward. And what about the grabs? LOL, I seem to be having way too many problems with this control already.



Yes I find the lack of shoulder buttons, disturbing. 




It sure is the odd one out, taking all four into consideration. Important to keep an open mind though. I'm looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 5, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Nah, I say leave the GCN controller alone, lol. But it probably would be disabled. It doesn't really matter though since you can't even charge Smash Attacks using the C-Stick.



Yah you can. You can just hold thd A the button and flick the C-Stick around, and I think it will start the charged smash attack.

That or it's the stick and the A button at the same time.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 5, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Aw yeah. The music is looking promising. I especially liked the zelda medley xD Song of time ftw.
> 
> More levels would definitely be cool too.
> 
> ...Ssj3 have I mentioned that your avatar pwns..? xD Must...see..Mai HiMe




Hehe, thx  Ya I'm going to re watch the anime this weekend =0 I have to get some new Hime Sigs, I thought this one goes well with me and this department


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 5, 2007)

Well about above ^^ what is a Wii freeloader?

also i like that they havent changed the GC controls...


----------



## MasterM?gi (Jul 5, 2007)

young link owns all tho


----------



## MegamanXZero (Jul 5, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Well about above ^^ what is a Wii freeloader?



The WiiLoader is just a freeloader for the Wii, it can let you play import games.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 5, 2007)

MegamanXLanDarkZero said:


> The WiiLoader is just a freeloader for the Wii, it can let you play import games.



Is it out though? I heard rumours that it was supposed to be released 30th June.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 5, 2007)

Goku said:


> Is it out though? I heard rumours that it was supposed to be released June 30th.



Fixed for American accuracy.

I have heard nothing on the Freeloader beyond just that date. Lols. Nothing at all.


----------



## Geno (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, today's update wasn't that great....
Not necessarily bad, but it could have been better, it's nice to see how smash attacks are done on the Wii controller.


----------



## Jeroenz (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah I agree byt Bowser looks awesome


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 5, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Fixed for American accuracy.
> 
> I have heard nothing on the Freeloader beyond just that date. Lols. Nothing at all.



Wait so you import Wii games or others as well?

and just how much is this freeloader?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 5, 2007)

Freeloader allows you to bypass the region lock on the Wii/GC to play imports.

From what I know, Freeloaders cost like, 30 bucks. I'm personally waiting for the Action Replay, which would be the same price, and it would have cheat code AND the Freeloader on one disc.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 5, 2007)

this is gonna suck some nuts.... 
why the heck is there no c stick?

the c stick was used bigtime in sssbm, why not here?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 5, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> this is gonna suck some nuts....
> why the heck is there no c stick?
> 
> the c stick was used bigtime in sssbm, why not here?



The c stick moved the camera in 1P mode.

It actually had a use in multiplayer, as it acted as a quick smash stick.

It's still probably there.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm seriously thinking of using the wiimote only control... i can never do combos because i always rush my fingers and end doing smash with the stick instead of strong hits... maybe with this i can have more control over my strenght......


----------



## tirkaro (Jul 5, 2007)

you can brick me all you want later, but I feel like this has to be said:




RASENGAN!!!  

also, the wiimote by itself thing looks kinda confusing. still, I wont really be able to tell until I can play it, so eh :/


----------



## martinipenguin (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, from the pictures, it looks like Mario's basic attacks and over smash are pretty much the same as before.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 5, 2007)

The Smash site apparently fixed up the bit with using the Wiimote on its side to tap twice for the Strong Attack. Now it's just one tap.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 5, 2007)

I think I will be playing with the mote + nunchuck


bowser = godwin


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 5, 2007)

I got the same idea as Blind Itachi for there, I can't exactly control my speed/strength aswell.

I'll use Wiimote only. ^.^ Plus I'll get another Wiimote and Gamecube controller so I can play with my brother/sister/friends.


----------



## Kai (Jul 5, 2007)

I will probably attempt playing it with the wiimote, but never try such a thing again.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 5, 2007)

Anyone else seen the images with the Hammer Bros.?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah, that was about 3 updates ago, I believe. The one with the Assist Trophies.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 6, 2007)

you are correct.^

wait a min...... those of you who said you couldn't control your attacks, etc. ......HOW?

we've had melee more than 3 years now...

or is it cuz you havent played in a while?


----------



## Banshi (Jul 6, 2007)

I think im going to use the classic wii control. Gamecube controllers were to bulky


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 6, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Hehe, thx  Ya I'm going to re watch the anime this weekend =0 I have to get some new Hime Sigs, I thought this one goes well with me and this department



coool. Ya it's very fitting  I'm planning on seeing the series soon (for the first time) ..gotta finish a couple others first tho.



MasterMågi said:


> young link owns all tho



QFT!!!!!!!!!!!! They better bring him back... 

[Shion said...]this is gonna suck some nuts.... 
why the heck is there no c stick?

the c stick was used bigtime in sssbm, why not here?[...but for some reason i can't quote it :/]


muaha, suffer c-stick users xDD



tirkaro said:


> you can brick me all you want later, but I feel like this has to be said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lolz. never saw/thought of that.


----------



## zagman505 (Jul 6, 2007)

nice update. bridge of eldin looks like a fun of stage XD

and lol at the mario rasengan XD


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 6, 2007)

argh I lost again!


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 6, 2007)

hmm well ok.

a flat bridge...sounds exciting xD


----------



## zagman505 (Jul 6, 2007)

@ritzbitz: lol this is a competition to see who can post the update first? XD

and i don't mind the flatness so much, especially since it does change every now and then. i'm just happy to see twilight princess stages =D


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 6, 2007)

I like that pic with Samus. Something bad is gonna happen...


----------



## martinipenguin (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm hoping that the missing section isn't gone for very long. It seems that while it's gone everyone has to just wait at the ends of the bridge, but, then again, this could be fun for close quarter combat.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 6, 2007)

Hmm, well as un-amazing as some of these blog announcements are...it sure is awesome to get a stream of new info about the game almost daily =)

I applaud Sakurai for that


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 6, 2007)

They have to unamazing updates though. If everything was so awesome then we'd know completely everything about the game months before it came out.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 6, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> They have to unamazing updates though. If everything was so awesome then we'd know completely everything about the game months before it came out.



So? I knew everything about the latest DS Castlevania before it was even put in the final build and it was epic.

;______;


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 6, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> They have to unamazing updates though. If everything was so awesome then we'd know completely everything about the game months before it came out.



Ya I'm glad it's like this. I don't want all the info given out easily. 

I've actually considered hole-ing myself up and not reading any info on the game until it comes out. 

..then I'd buy it and just mess around until I unlocked stuff...and piss my pants when I see what I get


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 6, 2007)

man this game get better and better whit every update


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 6, 2007)

The bridge looks pretty nice. I still need to get LoZ: TP though. xD


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 6, 2007)

the bridge and the warthog guy running around....

it would be cool if you could kick the guy of the hog. lol

this stage is like a prototype of final D. from melee


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 6, 2007)

Ugghh cant wait for the updates at E3


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 6, 2007)

Hell yeah, they better drop a shitload of news at E3!

Mainly show more characters, they should reveal 3-4 new characters there. And the rest be updated characters from the previous SSB.


----------



## Jiraiya_Protege (Jul 6, 2007)

Gutsu said:


> Add MegaMan and Zero as well...
> 
> Would be could if they add some Street Fighter characters Ryu/Ken and Chun-li.
> 
> ...



i thought that Smash bros. had nintendo characters, megaman and zero is capcom. if they were to be in the game that would be cool.


----------



## Jiraiya_Protege (Jul 6, 2007)

Gutsu said:


> Add MegaMan and Zero as well...
> 
> Would be could if they add some Street Fighter characters Ryu/Ken and Chun-li.
> 
> ...



i thought that Smash bros. had nintendo characters, megaman and zero is capcom. if they were to be in the game that would be cool.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 6, 2007)

They've been trying to get Sonic from SEGA for a couple months now, no luck yet.

They got Snake from Konami. ^.^


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 6, 2007)

Nintendo stated that with 3rd party characters there would be one per company. That means if Megaman is there theres no Ryu or Chun-Li.

On the subject of Sonic, if they have gotten the rights to include him that would be the perfect character to reveil at E3.


----------



## Hylian (Jul 6, 2007)

im pretty sure if nintendo tries, they can easily get sonic from sega to be on brawl

especially since they're coming out with mario and sonic olympic games


----------



## martinipenguin (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm kind of sad though, since if they do get a Capcom character it will definitely be Megaman. I would much rather have Viewtiful Joe, but they are only going to take one character from each party.


----------



## Kai (Jul 7, 2007)

A pure flat stage is always enjoyable from time to time. I wonder if Final Destination will make its return though.


----------



## Kwheeler (Jul 7, 2007)

Eldin looks epic!  Can't wait for Brawl, but the weekday updates really help.


----------



## ^Uchiha^ (Jul 7, 2007)

in addition to what podsandgods said, they should include link in wolf form.
YAY!!!!!
Uchiha Bunny!!!!!
*look at sig*


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 7, 2007)

^Uchiha^ said:


> in addition to what podsandgods said, they should include link in wolf form.
> YAY!!!!!
> Uchiha Bunny!!!!!
> *look at sig*


And Midna on his back.


----------



## zagman505 (Jul 7, 2007)

yeah, i think it'd be pretty cool for link to be able to transform into wolf form, but the thing is... what move would be sacrificed? bombs? i also don't think that zelda should be able to transform in this one, since it's twilight princess zelda. but then, i don't want to lose sheik either >_<


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 7, 2007)

^^I know...sheik was sick...but seriously they are going to have internet or else..

Also Viewtiful Joe would rock!


----------



## Geno (Jul 7, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> i also don't think that zelda should be able to transform in this one, since it's twilight princess zelda. but then, i don't want to lose sheik either >_<


I was thinking the very same.
Even though I used Zelda more than Sheik, it would be sad to lose Sheik, she is a pretty good fighter in Melee.



Vyse said:


> Also Viewtiful Joe would rock!


I agree, him and his various powers would look so awesome in Brawl. ^^


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 7, 2007)

Hmm. Geno should be in the game. xD

Loved him in Super Mario RPG.


----------



## Geno (Jul 7, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Hmm. Geno should be in the game. xD
> Loved him in Super Mario RPG.


Same here (obviously xD).
Him and Mallow would be awesome, with their representing Mario RPG and all.
If just one can get in, I'll like to see Geno.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 7, 2007)

i bet they will made Shiek TP character style

i mean look at Pit from his art in Kid ikarus and trothie in melee they dont look like pit in Brawl


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 7, 2007)

Man..no updates yet today.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 7, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:


> Man..no updates yet today.


The site updates every weekday. This is the weekend.


----------



## Geno (Jul 7, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> i mean look at Pit from his art in Kid ikarus and trothie in melee they dont look like pit in Brawl


That's true.
Though, Pit's trophy look in Melee seem to be a 3D model of his NES look, while the Pit in Brawl looks like a re-design....well, from what I heard anyways.

I'm looking forward to how other characters would look in this game, like Peach or Yoshi and Captain Falcon.
I'm sure they'll look really awesome with Brawl's graphics.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 7, 2007)

i don't think peach will change much...

Probably just a more decorated dress with more detail.

Peach rapes in Melee anyways


----------



## Bender (Jul 7, 2007)

I want Sonic in Smash Bros!


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 8, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> i don't think peach will change much...
> 
> Probably just a more decorated dress with more detail.
> 
> Peach rapes in Melee anyways


She'll probably wear her dress from the most recent Mario games but in more detail. I am cirtain Peach will remain, as will other Mario characters like Yoshi since they are too iconic to leave. Dr Mario will probably just be an alternate costume for Mario though.



Blaze of Glory said:


> I want Sonic in Smash Bros!


We all do but thats up to SEGA now isn't it.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 8, 2007)

hmmmm....I want Super Mario Sunshine!!

and Luigi with his Vaccum Cleaner


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 8, 2007)

Vyse said:


> hmmmm....I want Super Mario Sunshine!!
> 
> and Luigi with his Vaccum Cleaner


There is a Mario Sunshine stage.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 8, 2007)

hmm thats pretty cool


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 8, 2007)

you didnt see that yet?^^^

Mario from sunshine games won't be in...

although it would be interesting


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 8, 2007)

it'd be nice like someone said for them to have their "clones" as alternate costumes,like mario being Dr.Mario,or Sunshine,or Luigi with Vacuum,or other character variations :X


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 8, 2007)

Samus needs her Dark and Light Suit as alternate costumes.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 8, 2007)

What I can't wait for is the Legendary Solid Snake. Favorite = Yes, please.


----------



## King Bookah (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm definitely waiting on Snake too.  I hope he summons Metal Gear Ray or Rex as his Final Smash or they are atleast used as Assist Trophies.  And I'm calling it now, Arsenal Gear or Big Shell are gonna be stages in the game.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 8, 2007)

I can't wait to see Kirby use his cooking powered Final Smash and cook up Snake. >


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 9, 2007)

hahaha twill be fun


----------



## zagman505 (Jul 9, 2007)

haha the smash bros. site is the only reason for anybody to ever go "yay the weekend's over!"


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 9, 2007)

^True, lol. As lame as an update can be, we still await.


----------



## zagman505 (Jul 9, 2007)

man. still over an hour to go before the update (assuming they always update at the same time). wonder what it'll be this time.


----------



## runeknightx (Jul 9, 2007)

They generally do update about the same time, 12pm pst, for me, give or take a couple minutes.


----------



## zagman505 (Jul 9, 2007)

update: 

not much... although we do get to see a bit of meta knight =)


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 9, 2007)

The only thing actually different is now we can hold the button... eh. LOL @ Meta Knight


----------



## zagman505 (Jul 9, 2007)

haha i have a feeling that meta knight is about to become my new favorite character XD

it's nice that you don't hafta tap the buttons anymore, but i have a feeling that timing is going to become a problem for me. hafta hold it long enough to get into the combo, but not so long that you get attacked from behind. O.o


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 9, 2007)

hehe decent update. Proof we are getting lazier and lazier!!! Hold the button and rapidly attack! ...that's an oximoron isn't it 

Well metaknight looks kinda cool. Just hope he isn't to cheap ;D



QBnoYouko said:


> Samus needs her Dark and Light Suit as alternate costumes.



Yeah! I <3 light suit sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much 



zagman505 said:


> haha the smash bros. site is the only reason for anybody to ever go "yay the weekend's over!"



lol true for most. Not for me though...my mondays thru wednesdays are my relaxing days xD


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 9, 2007)

The update sucked.

holding "A" instead of rapidly pressing will kill you.

Guy just comes from back and charges up a smash attack.

Oh well, at least they showed Fox.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 9, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> I can't wait to see Kirby use his cooking powered Final Smash and cook up Snake. >


tink out side the snakes


----------



## Geno (Jul 9, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> update:
> 
> not much... although we do get to see a bit of meta knight =)


That's true, Metaknight looks like an awesome character. ^^

As for the update itself, it was a decent one, it's always nice to know how the game works in terms of controls.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 9, 2007)

Kirby is nothing compared to Snake.


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 9, 2007)

Snake will rape everyone with his nades and [no guns ] and awsome kicks 

I was hoping they'd show another character,but no,they add to the extreme[already]laziness of this,and will probaly be embued into the infinite amount of combos @_@


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 9, 2007)

Goku said:


> Kirby is nothing compared to Snake.


Kirby could eat Snake and gain his powers (which has led to various fanart including one awesome picture at Snafu Comics)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2007)

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 9, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> pics or it didn't happen


Very well here is the Snafu Comics image of Kirby after swallowing Snake.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Source


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 9, 2007)

haha thats sick 

Kirby is Badass


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 9, 2007)

Goku said:


> Kirby is nothing compared to Snake.



Kirby will probably play like this if he has Snake's ability.


----------



## Frogs557 (Jul 9, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I hope that they have Sonic in the next Super Smash bros game. That'd be sooooo cool! Either him or Sora, will be cool.



okay, they cant use sonic cause hes sega. and they cant use sora cause hes got nothing to do with nintendo. 
but i got 2 words about what WILL be in SSBB.... solid.snake. 'nuff said.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2007)

Frogs557 said:


> okay, they cant use sonic cause hes sega. and they cant use sora cause hes got nothing to do with nintendo.
> but i got 2 words about what WILL be in SSBB.... solid.snake. 'nuff said.



and snake is nintendo?


----------



## Freiza (Jul 9, 2007)

> and snake is nintendo?


yes. but  they sold the rights to sony i believe.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 10, 2007)

New Assist Trophy:


It's the _wrong Wright_!!!


----------



## zagman505 (Jul 10, 2007)

ah i forgot about the update. was playing pokemon on my gba XD

and that's a pretty cool assist trophy O.o


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 10, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> ah i forgot about the update. was playing pokemon on my gba XD
> 
> and that's a pretty cool assist trophy O.o



Thankfully it's _just_ an assist trophy. If they had a roster spot for him I woulda been pretty pissed xD


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 10, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Kirby will probably play like this if he has Snake's ability.
> *img*


I already posted that in Spoiler tags so it wouldn't stretch the page.



Frogs557 said:


> okay, they cant use sonic cause hes sega. and they cant use sora cause hes got nothing to do with nintendo.
> but i got 2 words about what WILL be in SSBB.... solid.snake. 'nuff said.


They said they would be trying to get 3rd party characters as long as the 3rd party allows it and if they have been on a Nintendo console before. There have been Sonic games on Nintendo consoles and it was mentioned they have contacted SEGA about the possibility of Sonic.

And Sora was in Chain Of Memories on the GBA 



Cryogenic Blaze said:


> yes. but  they sold the rights to sony i believe.


No, Snake and the Metal Gear games are owned by 3rd party Konami. There was a Metal Gear game on a Nintendo console before but it was still a 3rd party.



QBnoYouko said:


> New Assist Trophy:
> 
> 
> It's the _wrong Wright_!!!


Which would be the right Wright? Phoenix Wright?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok.. I'm going to go on record and say that at E3, they will show us ( nintendo executives) playing Super Smash brothers Brawl against someone in Japan or somewhere else VIA ONLINE! I think they will do this and honestly NEED to.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 10, 2007)

I keep thinking that the stupid assist trophies are characters!!!!

First I was crazy over Samurai Goro..... now this?!


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 10, 2007)

When i saw Wright i thought you ment Phoenix...


----------



## Birkin (Jul 10, 2007)

In case you guys didn't know already. The game is coming coming out 1. September.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 10, 2007)

Any PROOF?^^^

Cuz I don't believe release dates posted by members anymore...


----------



## Aman (Jul 10, 2007)

Source or it didn't happen.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 10, 2007)

Bottom of the page. Might be fake, might not.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 10, 2007)

It's complete bullshit, I am sure that the real boxart would be out before the date


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 10, 2007)

it doesn't look legit...

E3 07?

.......


----------



## Freiza (Jul 10, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> No, Snake and the Metal Gear games are owned by 3rd party Konami. There was a Metal Gear game on a Nintendo console before but it was still a 3rd party.


Thank you for clearing that up, i didnt really know for sure thanks.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 10, 2007)

Vyse said:


> When i saw Wright i thought you ment Phoenix...


What exactly would he do as an assist trophy? Yell "OBJECTION!" causing those in front of him to jolt backwards?


----------



## Ketchups (Jul 10, 2007)

We can't trust any release dates untill it comes straight from Nintendo. Let's hope that happens at E3. And us Euros will probably get SSBB later anyway...


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 10, 2007)

Ketchup said:


> We can't trust any release dates untill it comes straight from Nintendo. Let's hope that happens at E3. And us Euros will probably get SSBB later anyway...



Yeah, IGN and Gamespot just post garbage like that sometimes just to indicate that it's supposed to be a "spring/summer/fall/winter" title...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 10, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> What exactly would he do as an assist trophy? Yell "OBJECTION!" causing those in front of him to jolt backwards?




That's a pretty damn good idea.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 10, 2007)

......I hate teasers...

all they do is tease us.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 10, 2007)

LOL, that's the point....

Phoenix could've been a giant like a Nintendog and have his finger poke people.


----------



## Banshi (Jul 11, 2007)

I almost thought doctor light was a real character, nobody even knows who he is, why did they even bother


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 11, 2007)

Banshi said:


> I almost thought doctor light was a real character, nobody even knows who he is, why did they even bother


Dr Wright, Dr Light is the antagonist from Megaman and a minor villian in Teen Titans.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 11, 2007)

Bump for Bumber:


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jul 11, 2007)

New update:


----------



## zagman505 (Jul 11, 2007)

hm. bumper looks a LOT more useful this time around. mid-air setting... wonder how that would work.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 11, 2007)

yay, bumper's back! Now hopefully they bring back board the platforms.. 

Well, I would assume it'll be a little more useful to have a bumper blocking someone from getting back as opposed to that twirly thing (god, can't remember the official name) from melee xD


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 11, 2007)

LOL, board platforms... what a way to kill time.

Ah, you mean the Flipper. We'll probably get both of them anyways. Hopefully they bring back the Homerun thing. I mean, with the Wii Remote and all, it could work well.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 11, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> LOL, board platforms... what a way to kill time.
> 
> Ah, you mean the Flipper. We'll probably get both of them anyways. Hopefully they bring back the Homerun thing. I mean, with the Wii Remote and all, it could work well.



ahh yes, the flipper..lol thx.

And you mean...the homerun.... bat? xD Yeah, that would rock if you could swing the wiimote to use it instead of pressing a button. I don't see a reason why they wouldn't bring that one back. It's probably among the most popular items ^_^


----------



## Ketchups (Jul 11, 2007)

Nintendo Press Conference is going to begin in ~6 hours. Let's cross our fingers for a SSBB release date and online gameplay conformation


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 11, 2007)

Ketchup said:


> Nintendo Press Conference is going to begin in ~6 hours. Let's cross our fingers for a SSBB release date and online gameplay conformation


My fingers are crossed for a brand new character or two in a new trailer.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 11, 2007)

my fingers are crossed for all of your crossed fingers to no jinx the shit out of us so they could just give us the freakin game.

Yeah, anyways.....

Bumper..... why was it not in melee?


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 11, 2007)

My fingers are cross for brand new characters and Release date


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 11, 2007)

Where is there live coverage online?(I used to get G4 but not anymore)


----------



## Geno (Jul 11, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Bumper..... why was it not in melee?



I was thinking the same really....
I liked the Bumper much better than the Flipper, and seeing it back on this game  is good news for me. 
Plus, the fact that you can set it in the air reminded me of that airborne Bumper in the Peach's Castle stage from the N64 game. That was a favorite of mine. ^^


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 11, 2007)

*Official Release date December 3rd​*
just announced at E3


----------



## Kai (Jul 11, 2007)

Haha, I have Tivo so I recorded every second of it. I'll watch it in a bit though.

Multiple bumpers in one game can warp into pinball smash bros.


----------



## zagman505 (Jul 11, 2007)

ah dang beat me to it. FINALLY we find out exactly when brawl is coming out =)


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 11, 2007)

I know! I am sooo excited!!!!

this is a really good coverage. I like the Zapper!


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 11, 2007)

Ooohhh that's gonna be something nice to ask for for Christmas.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 11, 2007)

I know!!! but knowing me i will get it before that.

but they also insinuated that there will be online play for Brawl..catorgizing it with Wii Ware


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 11, 2007)

From December 3rd on, you are all my bitches!


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 11, 2007)

Hahahaha I WILL PWN YOU

you are my first challenge.....On December 4th 5:00 "believe it!"


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 11, 2007)

lol well i may be too busy playing the game with my roommates, but I don't think any of us are going anywhere.

Btw, apparently DK was confirmed.


----------



## Hylian (Jul 11, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> lol well i may be too busy playing the game with my roommates, but I don't think any of us are going anywhere.
> 
> Btw, apparently DK was confirmed.



did they show DK during those short brawl clips in E3? must've missed it..

and is there still any chance of a new trailer coming out while E3 is still on?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

Um they didn't mention brawl being online


they talked about great games being online, they named games except brawl

I think we are fucked


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 11, 2007)

yeah DK was briefly seen.

And I thought Brawl online has been confirmed for milennia.


----------



## Kai (Jul 11, 2007)

Vyse said:
			
		

> I like the Zapper!


And the zapper likes you, too  



Ritzbitz8 said:


> From December 3rd on, you are all my bitches!


Get in line, I'm slaughtering hundreds of other people


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> yeah DK was briefly seen.
> 
> And I thought Brawl online has been confirmed for milennia.



they said that they are trying to put it online, then they never mentioned it again


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 11, 2007)

Prepare to face my skillz with Link or Samus.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

Lol fear my fox


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 11, 2007)

Well when they said all these Games that include the Zapper,Wheel and WiiWare. and it had a small clip of Brawl...so either it uses the Zapper,Wheel or online


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 11, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Lol fear my fox



I have plans for any one cheap enough to use Fox.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 11, 2007)

Fear Metaknight and Pip. lol Can't wait to use those 2.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 11, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Fear Metaknight and Pip. lol Can't wait to use those 2.



I can't wait to see how I am with Snake or these two are speculation Sora or Soma.


----------



## Floatin (Jul 11, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Lol fear my fox



Bet you can't even shuffle properly with Fox.

Or drill shine for that matter...


----------



## Banshi (Jul 11, 2007)

Is December 3 for Japan, or America? Or Both?

and were are you guys looking at the e3 at?


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 11, 2007)

Banshi said:


> Is December 3 for Japan, or America? Or Both?
> 
> and were are you guys looking at the e3 at?



x_D I'd die if it was for Japan D:

Wow,Dec. 3 huh...that's still far away,but I can wait because Smash Bros is the god of fighting games  

DK will have a Donkey Konga Final Smash


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

europe has to wait untill 2008


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Jul 11, 2007)

America gets it December 3.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Jul 11, 2007)

America gets it December 3.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Jul 11, 2007)

America gets it December 3.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Jul 11, 2007)

America gets it December 3.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Jul 11, 2007)

America gets it December 3.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Jul 11, 2007)

America gets it December 3.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Jul 11, 2007)

America gets it December 3.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Jul 11, 2007)

America gets it December 3.


----------



## Banshi (Jul 11, 2007)

So its going to be a simultaneuos release, Awesome


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice, a release around the holidays. ^^


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 11, 2007)

Giant Enemy Crab said:


> America gets it December 3.



Thanks for letting us know....7 times......but i should have clarified that it was due to be realesed in America on Dec. 3rd

Also if by some wierd chance Sora is in this game.....I will Amazingly PWN!

i dont care what Tier he is i just will....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

This interested me a bit...



Oh lowd, who is that?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 11, 2007)

yah DK confirmed....but personally i thought there would be more coverage on this game....hopefully there will be later on...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 11, 2007)

Obviously the big ape himself, DK. DRIFT KING!

But it's obvious DK will already be in it, they need to show newer people.

And why do you guys think Sora will be in this game? Pip and Sora look too much alike. xD


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 11, 2007)

I say his Ultimate Smash move will be throwing a huge freaking barrel that'll roll over every one.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 11, 2007)

Donkey Kong Country = One of the best franchises ever. Donkey will OWN.

Is the releases simultaneuos? Europe/America/Asia gets it the same day or are we going by the regular 'Asia >>> America/Europe >>> Europe' logic?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

Banshi said:


> So its going to be a simultaneuos release, Awesome



except for europe, we have to wait untill 2008


who knkows maybe Q2 2008

We still don't have that hospital game on the wii


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 11, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Obviously the big ape himself, DK. DRIFT KING!
> 
> But it's obvious DK will already be in it, they need to show newer people.
> 
> And why do you guys think Sora will be in this game? Pip and Sora look too much alike. xD



Idk last page i saw someone mention Sora....so thats why i said it.....also because Chain of Memories on GBA


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jul 11, 2007)

i heard a rumour sonic will be in it
ill be saticfied if atleast Marth will be in XD


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 12, 2007)

....SATISFIED?^^^

marth can be too easily beaten.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 12, 2007)

This freakin update rocked!!!!

THE VID RAPED!!!!!


----------



## Banshi (Jul 12, 2007)

YES..............but no Samus.........


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 12, 2007)

Regular samus is in there...

there was an update.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 12, 2007)

Great update.

Lmao @ this picture:


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice to know the site has new updates right now. Would that mean we still get another in 2 hours? lol

Great to see DK and a new video. Everything is going BOOM, especially Eldin. Who was it on the other side of Eldin, a character? In every scene there was only up to 3 players.


----------



## zagman505 (Jul 12, 2007)

haha yeah that pic made me crack up too XD

and it'd be nice to get another update it two hours =D


----------



## Floatin (Jul 12, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> marth can be too easily beaten.



Err         what?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 12, 2007)

Anyone good at making countdown banners?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 12, 2007)

Heh...I like how this DK doesn't look like the Country/post era, but rather having a style more closer to Donkey Kong 94.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

God I miss the Donkey Kong Country days.  Good thing I have them on the VC.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 12, 2007)

DKC2 - One of the best platformers ever.

Its soundtrack>>>SMW and S3&K COMBINED.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

DKC1 wasn't bad either. It also had a lovely soundtrack, play the last boss for referrence.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 12, 2007)

Yay, finally DK has some nice fur xD

December 3rd haha! That's *exactly* 6 years removed from Melee isn't it?!

And wow, the sounds in the movie are awesome.

TY E3 You have gotten me interested in gaming again


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 12, 2007)

6 years, wow.

Wonder if it'll be as long til the next one...


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 12, 2007)

Donkey Kong looks so cool in this game. I can't wait to see whos the next character to be reveiled.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 12, 2007)

LOL! @ Giga Bowser chasing Pikachu.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 12, 2007)

Link to video plz?

i had to get off before yesterdays coverage was over...


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 12, 2007)

thats gross.

And just go to the Smashbros.com site. The vid is there.


----------



## Kai (Jul 12, 2007)

Even only at 15 seconds, that video was insightful.  

Man, it really is a shame. Just about 4 months and 21 days before I put all of you guys in shock and fear from true greatness


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 12, 2007)

^Haha true greatness huh, you keep dreaming.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 12, 2007)

The 4th Hokage said:


> Even only at 15 seconds, that video was insightful.
> 
> Man, it really is a shame. Just about 4 months and 21 days before I put all of you guys in shock and fear from true greatness



Yawn keep dreaming.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 12, 2007)

hahahahahahahahahaha. Yeah. Right.


----------



## Jeroenz (Jul 12, 2007)

Donkey Kong looks awesome


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kirby as Megaman 0.0


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 12, 2007)

\m/(>.<)\m/ said:


> Donkey Kong looks awesome
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Awesome Photo Shop did you do It?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 12, 2007)

\m/(>.<)\m/ said:


> Donkey Kong looks awesome
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Lmao, nice picture. 

It would be great if Mega Man gets to be in Brawl.


----------



## Jeroenz (Jul 12, 2007)

Nope I found it I have more pictures if you want


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 12, 2007)

\m/(>.<)\m/ said:


> Nope I found it I have more pictures if you want



Sure why not.


Any one seen this Wall paper?
 HERE

It's epic win and from one of my favriot web comics of all time.


----------



## Jeroenz (Jul 12, 2007)

^lol kirby as snake


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 12, 2007)

\m/(>.<)\m/ said:


> ^lol kirby as snake




Lol at Kirby having after shave.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 12, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> thats gross.
> 
> And just go to the Smashbros.com site. The vid is there.



Whats gross?


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 13, 2007)

\m/(>.<)\m/ said:


> Donkey Kong looks awesome
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Put him...IN! Kirby is overdue for a nice meal of mega buster


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 13, 2007)

New update! Animal Crossing stage!



LOL @ the name. I thought it was Smallville for a sec.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 13, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Whats gross?





Vyse said:


> Link to video plz?
> 
> *i had to get off* before yesterdays coverage was over...



That.



QBnoYouko said:


> New update! Animal Crossing stage!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL @ the name. I thought it was Smallville for a sec.



Fucking Animal Crossing getting into my Smash Bros. First Nintendogs, now this...


----------



## MegamanXZero (Jul 13, 2007)

\m/(>.<)\m/ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Kirby as Megaman 0.0



Now that is awesome  Nice find!!


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 13, 2007)

I like the new stage, I especially like the idea of the concert on Saturday nights.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 13, 2007)

I like dis wii internal clock, is nice.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 13, 2007)

Well the internal clock part is obviously something Animal Crossing is known for. I wonder if I should play this stage only on Saturdays at 8 PM. On second that, nevermind.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 13, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> That.



......................................................














I had to GET OFF THE COMPUTER


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 14, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> That.



lol



Ritzbitz8 said:


> Fucking Animal Crossing getting into my Smash Bros. First Nintendogs, now this...



and agreed. Some things just don't fit into the greatness of Smash bros.

Internal clock is at least intriguing.


----------



## Akira (Jul 14, 2007)

Why the hell is Animal Crossing used and not Phoenix wright!!!?!?!


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 14, 2007)

Locke said:


> Why the hell is Animal Crossing used and not Phoenix wright!!!?!?!


Who said Phoenix Wright wasn't in the game?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 14, 2007)

I hope he is......


----------



## Kai (Jul 14, 2007)

The loads of secrets just keep coming in. Saturday at 8 pm, eh?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 14, 2007)

hmm?^^....


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 14, 2007)

Phoenix Wright better be in...


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 14, 2007)

...if wright is in, what the hell will he do?

thought of that?

would he punch somebody out or stun then by showing evidence?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 14, 2007)

Stun them!!

or object their existence


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 15, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ...if wright is in, what the hell will he do?
> 
> thought of that?
> 
> would he punch somebody out or stun then by showing evidence?


And a Nintendog is supposed to do something worthwhile?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 15, 2007)

Yah Nintendog isnt worthy because he isnt a nintendo Senior Member...


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 15, 2007)

people who say certain characters can't be fighters piss me off. Where exactly did Fox and Captain Falcon's movesets come from? That's right, nowhere.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 15, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> people who say certain characters can't be fighters piss me off. Where exactly did Fox and Captain Falcon's movesets come from? That's right, nowhere.



Well, Fox had a comic series in Nintendo Power, so maybe some from there?

A better one would be Marth/Roy, as they only had TWO MOVES in their games.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 15, 2007)

You know, I think I'd love this game if it went all out. I'm talking throw in shonen characters, Master chief, and numerous PS characters. 

If it had the most epic cast for a fighting game ever, I'd jump on it. 
This is a solid sequel, but I dream about a whole new game. A game worthy of the fanfare.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 15, 2007)

it is worthy


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 15, 2007)

Kaki said:


> You know, I think I'd love this game if it went all out. I'm talking throw in shonen characters, Master chief, and numerous PS characters.
> 
> If it had the most epic cast for a fighting game ever, I'd jump on it.
> This is a solid sequel, but I dream about a whole new game. A game worthy of the fanfare.



Then it'd get too out of control. Everyone would be complaining about how this character deserves to be in more than this one...even more than is happening now. They gotta limit it somewhere, you know?

Maybe ps3 or 360 should try their hand at a game like this. But then again, it's much more satisfying to just have this gem on Nintendo's side.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 15, 2007)

Of course, Smash Bros belongs to Nintendo and only Nintendo.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 15, 2007)

Well, it's the same old SSB. I played the original a bit quite a long time ago. This is nothing that's going to make me pick up a new one. 
Yet folks like Vyse still get hard over it. 
Maybe I'll just make my own thread, that is if I'm able. 

The idea would be to not hold back, isn't this the essence of SSB? 

Take SSB Add Capcom vs Snk vs marvel, and battle stadium DON. and hundreds of various other charachters such as harry potter and elite beat agents.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 15, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Well, it's the same old SSB. I played the original a bit quite a long time ago. This is nothing that's going to make me pick up a new one.
> Yet folks like Vyse still get hard over it.
> Maybe I'll just make my own thread, that is if I'm able.
> 
> ...



Maybe it seems the same but there is probably going to be a lot of important differences. Between the original smash and Melee the speed increased and the simplicity of killing decreased. Throws got weaker, as did most items and several characters.

Yeah on the outside they look the same, except with the newer having better graphics a  couple more characters but deeper down it'll be an all new experience.

And of course to do what you suggest ...there would have to be a billion copyright issues cleared up xP

..btw not trying to shoot your idea down -- I think it'd be cool -- just make a seperate series, don't associate it with smash bros. xD


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 15, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> people who say certain characters can't be fighters piss me off. Where exactly did Fox and Captain Falcon's movesets come from? That's right, nowhere.



......... is this a CHALLENGE?????

Lets take this to the ssbb arena and duke it out huh bub?!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 15, 2007)

wait til the game comes out for your turn to be pwned.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 15, 2007)

> Yeah on the outside they look the same, except with the newer having better graphics a couple more characters but deeper down it'll be an all new experience.


No doubt it's a solid sequel not some re hash or fail sequel like GNT. But if you no longer are interested in a plastic fork, or a fork of any kind; the most delux fork will not perk your interest. 

I'm sorry to bother you all, I should just sleep or go do something, and I'll make my own lala thread. I think I can by now.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 15, 2007)

pwned eh?!?!!!? 

we shall see mr "phoenix wright".

mheh heh heh...

this ain't over til the fat lady sings!

give yourself a pm to remind youself over this one.

cuz i sure as hell will come back HARD!


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 15, 2007)

Kaki said:


> No doubt it's a solid sequel not some re hash or fail sequel like GNT. But if you no longer are interested in a plastic fork, or a fork of any kind; the most delux fork will not perk your interest.
> 
> I'm sorry to bother you all, I should just sleep or go do something, and I'll make my own lala thread. I think I can by now.



makes sense. gg.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 15, 2007)

im gonna go hit the sack t0o`.....`

see ya


----------



## Floatin (Jul 15, 2007)

Kaki said:


> You know, I think I'd love this game if it went all out. I'm talking throw in shonen characters, Master chief, and numerous PS characters.
> 
> If it had the most epic cast for a fighting game ever, I'd jump on it.
> This is a solid sequel, but I dream about a whole new game. A game worthy of the fanfare.



No. It doesn't work that way.


----------



## Banshi (Jul 15, 2007)

I dont think they can add that many characters from different series, because its too much money
remember they have to give everybody royalties for there characters being used


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 15, 2007)

it would be a million credits at the end of classic mode....


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 16, 2007)

where the heck is the ssbb update?

its monday, no?


----------



## zagman505 (Jul 16, 2007)

eh... there's still another hour and 15 minutes til it updates (going by their normal update time).


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 16, 2007)

They do it 3AM EST


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## zagman505 (Jul 16, 2007)

new update: music



edit- damn. a few seconds late XD


----------



## Freiza (Jul 16, 2007)

thanks for the music there.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice! Lovin the new music!


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 16, 2007)

Sounds pretty epic xD

It was that song (minus the variations) that played in Corneria in melee, right? ...sorry, haven't played it in a couple months.

Hmmm, well I hope they bring Corneria back. That was my favorite stage in Melee.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2007)

Thx  QB  , I have to say that the music in this game is going to be the most epic music in any game in history. Seriously they got like the best of the best!


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 16, 2007)

dec. 3 is SO far away!!!!!

.....i wanna play wifi so badly..


----------



## zagman505 (Jul 16, 2007)

haha don't we all? sigh. imagine how much worse this would be if we didn't have the weekday updates XD


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2007)

Am I the only one who's some what happy that it's coming out December and not sooner?

If it did I wouldn't know how to manage it with so many great games coming out from august to the next year.


----------



## zagman505 (Jul 16, 2007)

well, i'm not exactly happy that it's coming out in december cuz i want it sooner, but yeah, it's definitely a really convenient time for me. i'm going to be a senior in high school, so by the time december comes around i should be more or less done with college apps and such, so i'll have plenty of time to get addicted to brawl =D

and yeah lots of good games coming out soon. from nintendo alone i can't wait for metroid prime 3 and mario galaxy. wish i had an xbox360 so i could get halo 3 XD


----------



## Banshi (Jul 16, 2007)

Im glad its coming out in december because i dont have a job, thus im not able to get it right now, and then everybody would be ahead of me......and i cant let that happen. I will atleast be able to save up enough money by then

*constantly watching for preorders*


----------



## Hiruko (Jul 16, 2007)

*OMG I'M SO HAPPY!*

Who else are beginning to think this looks like the perfect game?

I just hope they dont go and ruin it by makig sonic a character.

And are anyone else happy about the K.K Slider performance every friday night? Is great!


----------



## zagman505 (Jul 16, 2007)

i wouldn't mind having sonic as a character. actually, i don't care much about who gets in or not at all, with only one exception.

the only thing that i really want in this game is to see some golden sun characters. golden sun is one of my favorite games ever and i'm still hoping to see a 3rd golden sun game some time in the future (maybe that camelot rpg for the wii is golden sun =O). and having a few golden sun characters in brawl would be plain awesome, and definitely would renew the hope that there will be another game in the future. and i definitely still have hope, since it specifically said that one of the composers working on this game had done the music for golden sun =D


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 16, 2007)

Golden Sun should be made into a wii game or something... a true platform game.

That would be cool.

@Banshi

You don't have a job? What high school grade are you in?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 16, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I have to say that the music in this game is going to be the most epic music in any game in history. Seriously they got like the best of the best!


Well after looking at the big, big musician list, one would have to certainly agree.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 16, 2007)

The music is better than the game.

lol


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 16, 2007)

Hiruko said:


> *OMG I'M SO HAPPY!*
> 
> Who else are beginning to think this looks like the perfect game?
> 
> ...


How would Sonic being in it be a bad thing? I mean he would fit in the the selection rather well. Plus are you telling me you do want to see posts across the net saying "Why isn't Sonic in SSBB?!!! WHY????!!!1"



"Shion" said:


> You don't have a job? What high school grade are you in?


Hey, I'm 18 and I don't have a job.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 17, 2007)

......thats harsh dude.

ive HAD a job since 5th grade. (got veeeeeeery lucky getting it too)

im not gonna say my age, but im guessing the most of you guys can predict it by now.

@Sonic comment

i believe he deserves SOME glory after being humiliated for years, hec deserves a spotlight and recognization by the SSB family.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 17, 2007)

Sonic FTW.

Btw I think it'd be a cool to have a Custom Robo character in there..


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 17, 2007)

I wouldn't mind Sonic either. His games suck nowadays but he's still a cool character and could have a decent moveset.

..he's definitely the most controversial.

I'm also happy that the games coming out in December. Gives them time to clean it up while also keeping the promise that it'll be released this year.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 17, 2007)

I can already see myself using Sonic and pushing the jump button twice for the homing attack on the characters XD

I want more MOTHER characters and I hope 90% of the Assist Trophies supply me with that demand...


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 17, 2007)

HYPER BEAM!!!


----------



## zagman505 (Jul 17, 2007)

new update: deoxys



and 90% is a little much... O.o


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 17, 2007)

Damn, I thought Deoxys was gonna be a character...


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 17, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Damn, I thought Deoxys was gonna be a character...


Yeah I was hoping for that myself. When I saw the name Deoxys show up on the screen I thought "Yes! Hell freaking yes!" then I noticed its background and though "Aww, still Deoxys! Hell freaking yes!"

And its attack form Deoxys too.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 17, 2007)

All Deoxys does seems to be Hyper Beam. And I bet Jirachi will be another Pokémon that just pops up and flies away. If Deoxys was playable all of its forms would've been seen. Definitely.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 17, 2007)

Yea, actually now that I think about it, Sonic shouldn't have any problem getting into Brawl. Just think about it. Ideally, he perfectly fits in character-wise, and on the other hand, we have Solid Snake. lol...


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 17, 2007)

hmm i guess we could see him but i doubt we will....even though there is Mario and Sonic Olympics....just dosent seem likely


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 17, 2007)

Chemistry said:


> Yea, actually now that I think about it, Sonic shouldn't have any problem getting into Brawl. Just think about it. Ideally, he perfectly fits in character-wise, and on the other hand, we have Solid Snake. lol...


Hedgehog be the greatest edgehog.


----------



## Akira (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm guessing I'm the only person in this thread hoping they include Dark Samus as an Unlockable Character, even if it is just a samus clone like Captain Falcon/Ganondorf.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 17, 2007)

oh there will be a big announcement...but they dont want to give the whole game away..

btw i voted for you^^


----------



## K-deps (Jul 17, 2007)

For some reason I expect there to be one more new character announcement before TGS and also show some moves for meta knight.

Also IMO I don't think Sonic should be in this. He just doesn't seem right for me.




@ slim/chubbyscane

are p'zones really that good


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 17, 2007)

Yes they are that good


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 17, 2007)

Locke said:


> I'm guessing I'm the only person in this thread hoping they include Dark Samus as an Unlockable Character, even if it is just a samus clone like Captain Falcon/Ganondorf.


Actually, it'd be more fitting as an alternate costume.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 17, 2007)

yah i guess but....I would like to see Dark Samus still.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 17, 2007)

hmmm...idk actually. good question.

^^Also your sig is wrong..at the bottom it should say

Please Support me with _Your _Vote

Not you.XD


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 18, 2007)

slimscane said:


> That would be pretty cool, actually, Locke, but Sakurai has already commented on how he was going to try and get rid of clones


Yes but the official site did mention that they'd be changing some characters fighting styles so we won't loose that many characters. I'm cirtain Luigi will still be there and I think Ganondorf will get a new moveset to match Twilight Princess.

I still have my fingers crossed for Mewtwo to still be playable. Keep him and all my favorates are secure.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 18, 2007)

In my opinion, i would say take mewtwo out and add someone dif. sorry 

deoxys should have been a char. not poke item.


----------



## kewlmyc (Jul 18, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> In my opinion, i would say take mewtwo out and add someone dif. sorry
> 
> deoxys should have been a char. not poke item.



I say remove Mewtwo and add Lucario.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2007)

If geno from Super Mario RPG get s announced I will piss my pants!


----------



## Taleran (Jul 18, 2007)

the only 3rd party character thats not already in the game that I would endorse 


would be

a Belmont and a Castlevania stage and Castlevania Music


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 18, 2007)

Samus Final Smash:


I knew it!


----------



## zagman505 (Jul 18, 2007)

lol at being able to throw around parts of the suit XD but yeah finally confirmed as to how we get zero suit samus. but again, that begs the question: when you die, do you come back as normal samus or zero suit?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 18, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> but again, that begs the question: when you die, do you come back as normal samus or zero suit?


LOL Curses that update could have been the 1000th post!!! Grr...

Anyways... my guess is that she'll respawn as Zero Suit Samus. I think it'd be pretty stupid if you want to play as her but would need a Smash Ball just for that.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 18, 2007)

its not like this was hard to deduce....


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 18, 2007)

Nope, it wasn't really. The first trailer kinda proved that. But what we need to know is what happens once she respawns.


----------



## shenlongwarrior (Jul 18, 2007)

podsandgods said:


> Im glad solid snake is gonna be in the new smash, that was a surprising addition in my opinion. Has anyone watched any of the trailors for this game?



OMG i love the fact that solid snake is going to be in brawl


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2007)

I just rewatched the first trailer. Seriously awesome game, I cannot wait for it to come out!


plus they did mention that they will have an event just for Smash brothers brawl before release!


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 18, 2007)

Hmm interesting...so ZS-samus is obtained like that...hmmm. Creative.

So lets see...if samus respawns _in-suit_ then the problem will be that ZS will be a really limited character.

On the other hand...if she respawns _without the suit_ then hopefully there will be a way to get it back.

At least the final smash is an optional thing so that hardcore samus players don't *have* to end up with ZS coming out at odd times.

hmmmm...

Well I hope her suit pieces have the power of the broken hammer heads from melee


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2007)

I really liked the new update .


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 18, 2007)

gee, i wonder why...


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 18, 2007)

That update is really cool....i like the fact that you can throw the peices of Samu's suit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 18, 2007)

i wonder if we can hold the A button to plays as ZSS like we could whit Shiek in Melee

that would be awesome


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 18, 2007)

Vyse said:


> That update is really cool....i like the fact that you can throw the peices of Samu's suit.



Another great part of my favriote character in the game. The only thing I wish Is that you could choose to lose the armour If you want to.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 18, 2007)

Vyse said:


> That update is really cool....i like the fact that you can throw the peices of Samu's suit.



Another great part of my favriote character in the game. The only thing I wish Is that you could play as Zero Suit.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 18, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> Another great part of my favriote character in the game. The only thing I wish Is that you could play as Zero Suit.


You can, after using Final Smash.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 18, 2007)

Which is absolutely insane.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 18, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> You can, after using Final Smash.



I meant as diffrent character all together that way If  you want to play as normal Samus you can. But If you want to play as Zero Suit by herself with out useing the Special smash you can.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 18, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:


> Which is absolutely insane.


Come one, we all knew that was how Zero Suit Samus would take the stage.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 18, 2007)

LOL, I just hope Zelda's Final Smash isn't Sheik then...


----------



## Cel3stial (Jul 18, 2007)

4th Hokage said:


> We all know Super Smash Bros Melee for the Gamecube was the best seller and a huge hit for the Gamecube.
> 
> What do you think of the sequel? How's it going to turn out?  What do you expect are going to be new characters? What do you expect to find in the game?
> 
> Discuss it all here!




It's gonna be great....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> gee, i wonder why...



You sir read minds  I like your way of thinking my friend


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 18, 2007)

ok... if they showed Samus's final smash, why not show Zero Suit's?

Same update....

OH DARN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 18, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Come one, we all knew that was how Zero Suit Samus would take the stage.



I meant her Final Smash was insane. Like insanely cool.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 18, 2007)

Have we seen ZSS's final smash YET???


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 18, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Have we seen ZSS's final smash YET???


Hmm, maybe she does something really cool with her lightsaber. And then suddenly armor falls down from the sky and she puts 'em on. Volia! Samus Aran in suit!

... Nawt.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 18, 2007)

maybe she does her smash and her clothes come off...,


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 18, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> maybe she does her smash and her clothes come off...,



Mayby her and Shiek get It on.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 18, 2007)

^^thinking the same..at Shion that is..


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 19, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> maybe she does her smash and her clothes come off...,



    

ah man, what an amazing proposition.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 19, 2007)

Er... yeah, there's pretty much nothing else.


----------



## zagman505 (Jul 19, 2007)

new update- zero suit samus

edit. damn beat me to it again qbnoyouko XD

not much new about her though...


----------



## Caustic (Jul 19, 2007)

Well, the fact that she has her own character page implies that the process to unlock her will be to obtain and use Samus' Final Smash.

My guess is that, from that point on, Zero Suit Samus will probably be her own separate character in addition to a byproduct of Samus' Final Smash.

Just my thoughts, anyway.


----------



## explicitkarma (Jul 19, 2007)

Final smash can only be used once. So how does that work with Samus>ZSS?

Maybe if they make ZSS a separate, selectable character as well, there could be one.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 19, 2007)

Over 1000 posts and the game is not even out yet? damn, I cannot wait to see what happens when it does come out


----------



## shino52 (Jul 19, 2007)

fox + metaknight = top tier


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 19, 2007)

Paralyzer...? Was that her weapon in the gba game...or did they make it up for this?



Ssj3_Goku said:


> Over 1000 posts and the game is not even out yet? damn, I cannot wait to see what happens when it does come out



lol. Well, can you expect anything less from the most popular Nintendo game series over the last 7+ years? Other message boards have posts nearly every minute all hours of the day...it's insane 



shino52 said:


> fox + metaknight = top tier



Yeah, probably...but who knows. hehe just remember what happened to kirby and ness between the original and melee ;P


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 19, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Yeah, probably...but who knows. hehe just remember what happened to kirby and ness between the original and melee ;P



Makes a very good point.

Tiers don't even matter to you guys, though.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 19, 2007)

if you think this has a lot of posts, dont go over to the GameFAQs board...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 19, 2007)

well ZSS look to be an awesome character 

i wonder how long that wip can reach


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 19, 2007)

explicitkarma said:


> Final smash can only be used once. So how does that work with Samus>ZSS?


Wait, when did it say we can only use them once?



Linkdarkside said:


> well ZSS look to be an awesome character
> 
> i wonder how long that wip can reach


Maybe there will be some secret extension like with Samus' grapple beam from Melee?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 20, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Wait, when did it say we can only use them once?



Yeah, isn't Final Smash an item, and doesn't that mean that we can get it as many times as we want?


----------



## explicitkarma (Jul 20, 2007)

> The Final Smash is a secret skill that can be performed but once…and only after obtaining an item called the Smash Ball, which is a precious item, indeed.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 20, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> if you think this has a lot of posts, dont go over to the GameFAQs board...



Yeah, that's actually what I was referring to  



QBnoYouko said:


> Wait, when did it say we can only use them once?





Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Yeah, isn't Final Smash an item, and doesn't that mean that we can get it as many times as we want?




lol. Thanks for playing xD


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 20, 2007)

It says you can only use it once after gaining the Smash Ball. It doesn't say you can't get more Smash Balls to perform a Final Smash.

EDIT: Okay, here's what I'm thinking. The Smash Ball isn't listed as an item so that means it will show up randomly on the stage, and only once will it appear. Ergo, bad news for ZSS.


----------



## zagman505 (Jul 20, 2007)

yeah i used to think that the final smash was just whenever you managed to get a smash ball, but the wording on the site is making me think only once per match...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 20, 2007)

New update? There is massive lag on the site and it seems that the German site has the update already.



It looks like some...form of Story Mode....

EDIT: UK has it up



It looks like it's just a simple prologue into the 'plot' of this SSB game.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 20, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> It says you can only use it once after gaining the Smash Ball. It doesn't say you can't get more Smash Balls to perform a Final Smash.
> 
> EDIT: Okay, here's what I'm thinking. The Smash Ball isn't listed as an item so that means it will show up randomly on the stage, and only once will it appear. Ergo, bad news for ZSS.





zagman505 said:


> yeah i used to think that the final smash was just whenever you managed to get a smash ball, but the wording on the site is making me think only once per match...



Yep. And that sounds intriguing =D A smash ball falls at a random time and everyone charges for it...muahaha chaos! Neat.


*THE UPDATES LATE* 

eDIT: Ah ty GT xDD


----------



## zagman505 (Jul 20, 2007)

finally it's updated.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow, what is this game mode? It looks like the intro or something. What's that thing in the last screen?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 20, 2007)

It looks to be the intro to the game.

SSB was toys, SSBM was trophies, this is also trophies.

Though, I bet that odd looking fucker is MISSING NO.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 20, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Wow, what is this game mode? It looks like the intro or something. What's that thing in the last screen?



Wo  I dunno what this is..but it looks cool ^_^



Goofy Time said:


> Though, I bet that odd looking fucker is MISSING NO.



Oh snap! =O


----------



## Hiruko (Jul 20, 2007)

OMFG PROPER STORY MODE.

I hope that lil' robot is a playable character


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 20, 2007)

WTF was that update...


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 20, 2007)

I hope that arena is a stage in the game as well as part of This World.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 20, 2007)

i do too, that was a sweet looking stage.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 20, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> I hope that arena is a stage in the game as well as part of This World.



Can't be, only way to lose a stock would be upwards...


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 20, 2007)

I agree it must be Missing No.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 20, 2007)

well it look like the intro is in real time graphics and not CG like SSBM which is good since i tink CG kinda suck whit game whit good graphics


----------



## runeknightx (Jul 20, 2007)

wow.... what a strange update.  Also the stage could be the Halberd stage since you can see it in the background =/


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 20, 2007)

A story mode in SSBB? That's certainly a big surprise I was expecting just a new stage.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 20, 2007)

Chemistry said:


> Can't be, only way to lose a stock would be upwards...


I have no idea what you mean by that.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 20, 2007)

he means yiu cant die by flying into any of the sides or under.

the only way to loss life is to kill you by sending you upwards.

the update is a story mode.

kinda like adventure mode in melee but better


----------



## Akuma (Jul 21, 2007)

So who is everybody excited about playing with?

Me obviously would be pit meta knight


Roy and Marth, snake and zero suit samus.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 21, 2007)

My theory: The next update will be a brand new character to counteract this last "wtf update"  

This conclusion was derived from relative complex vector motion conservation probability math:





Devil Akuma said:


> So who is everybody excited about playing with?
> 
> Me obviously would be pit meta knight
> 
> ...



lol. That's like half the cast...and marth/roy aren't even official yet 

Well, to answer your question..........dang I'm not particularly excited about anyone yet. I guess I'd choose Pit.

Ermmm...why do they not have MetaKnight and Snake in the _characters_ section on the site...


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 21, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> So who is everybody excited about playing with?
> 
> Me obviously would be pit meta knight
> 
> ...



Probably Snake and Meta Knight. Pit too.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 21, 2007)

Yah i really really want to play as pit.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 21, 2007)

Some interesting news, but just a oddity for the most part. 

*Sonic the Hedgehog to be confirmed to be in Brawl on July 26th?*

Sonic Stadium had a article about this...yet it is no longer there. As once was their article about that new shitty character in Rush Adventure back in April, which was later confirmed to be true...as for what the article was;



> Smash Bros. Brawl: "Sonic's Already In The Game"
> By: Svend Joscelyne - 20th July 2007 (08:00) - [ 19 ] Comments
> 
> Nintendo producer calls on SEGA to meet deadline.
> ...



I still don't know if this is real or a rumor. If what I know about copyright is true, what they are doing can get them sued as they are violating the copyright of Sonic.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 21, 2007)

well i want to play whit link 

but from the new comers i guest Pit at least so far my opinion  migth change wend we get more updates


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 21, 2007)

the stupidity of that article makes me not believe it. Sega wouldn't not be aware. If Sonic is in, he's already IN the game and the developers are playing as him right now.


----------



## Kai (Jul 21, 2007)

Brawl having a story attached to it. Can't wait.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 21, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> If what I know about copyright is true, what they are doing can get them sued as they are violating the copyright of Sonic.


Well if it is true what I think they mean is they've already made his character model, moveset and other important things he does in the game and when they get confirmation that they can use him they can put him in the final product.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 21, 2007)

i kinda hope he isnt in it....it would be weird.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 21, 2007)

I kinda thought it would be better if knuckles wa in there instead of sonic, besides sonic could be in there but considering they never were nintendo in the first place i have my doubts.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 21, 2007)

I want SOOOORAAAA! XD


----------



## Akuma (Jul 21, 2007)

Sora isnt nintendo either...

i know "neither is snake" but Kojima requested to have snake in the first game but it was to late so he pretty much got a reserved spot for him in brawl.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 21, 2007)

I know i was Jk


----------



## Akuma (Jul 21, 2007)

I guess he would be a decent addition considering he has a wpn people with wpns like swords are the best characters to play with.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 21, 2007)

Hmm you know what i want?

Final Fantasy Dissidia for PS3 or PS2...they could have every Square char ever. even Sora..it would be sick and HD...

Or for SSB to combine forces with Square...that would be better


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 21, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Sora isnt nintendo either...
> 
> i know "neither is snake" but Kojima requested to have snake in the first game but it was to late so he pretty much got a reserved spot for him in brawl.


Yes but it was noted that there might be a couple more 3rd party characters as long as
They have been in a game on a Nintendo console
Their origin was a game (In other words no Naruto)
The 3rd party accepts the agreement


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 21, 2007)

I'd definatly wanna play as Snake,and Story mode? Huh...closest thing to that...was...what..? Stage through stage then master/crazy hand and/or Giga Bowser?
Hm.
I have an urge to play Smash bros. now D:
Can't wait for next update...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 21, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> So who is everybody excited about playing with?
> 
> Me obviously would be pit meta knight
> 
> ...



Luigi..to see what changes they made on him. I'm also excited to try out Pit and Zero Suit Samus.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 21, 2007)

so i won myself a Helio Heat cell phone by getting first place at a ssbm tournament today...

i completely raped!!

back to ssbb....
I will obviously play as Fox. other chars. i might like areit, snake, sonic


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 22, 2007)

Congrats Shion. 

Out of curiosity what character(s) did you use, and also what character did your final opponent use?


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 22, 2007)

yay updates return tomorrow!


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 22, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Some interesting news, but just a oddity for the most part.
> 
> *Sonic the Hedgehog to be confirmed to be in Brawl on July 26th?*
> 
> ...



That article is bullshit and fake.


----------



## Aman (Jul 22, 2007)

The latest update was interesting.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 22, 2007)

Violent-nin said:


> Congrats Shion.
> 
> Out of curiosity what character(s) did you use, and also what character did your final opponent use?



i used fox, the other dude used Zelda/Shiek.


----------



## Freija (Jul 22, 2007)

can't wait for this to come out in swe


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 22, 2007)

Is your avatar you?^^^

Anyways, when will the game come out in sweden?

I know when it comes to america, but is it same in sweden?


----------



## Freija (Jul 22, 2007)

i have a penis take a guess :3


Ninamori is the girl in my avatar


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 22, 2007)

ah.....so youre a GIRL WITH A PENIS??????

you better be lesbian... lol


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 22, 2007)

lmao, the guy negged me(for a whopping 60 points)for saying that article was fake. I'm sorry for telling the obvious, little girl.


----------



## lavi69 (Jul 22, 2007)

i dont know if that articke is fake cos the mario vs sonic olympics is coming out so why cant sonic be in smash bros


----------



## Akuma (Jul 22, 2007)

I just went and reserved it today .


----------



## Summoner (Jul 22, 2007)

SSBB should be an awesome game. Can't wait for it to come out.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 22, 2007)

Wait you reserved SMBB??!!


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 22, 2007)

.....So did I^^^


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jul 22, 2007)

hopefully zant will be in this game. Hes the best villian ever.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 22, 2007)

zant was too easy to beat...

i bet he will be an assist char.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jul 22, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> zant was too easy to beat...
> 
> i bet he will be an assist char.



I doubt it. He has enough moves to be playable.

and yea his battle was to easy


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 23, 2007)

K413P said:


> hopefully zant will be in this game. Hes the best villian ever.



Hmmm, Midna might be kinda cool >.>

There wasn't enough interaction with Zant. Still, if he made it, yeah, he could have a decent moveset.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 23, 2007)

Chemistry said:


> lmao, the guy negged me(for a whopping 60 points)for saying that article was fake. I'm sorry for telling the obvious, little girl.



Wtf it is so fake. Neg him back! 



lavi69 said:


> i dont know if that articke is fake cos the mario vs sonic olympics is coming out so why cant sonic be in smash bros



he certainly can be, but that article is full of fail.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 23, 2007)

New stage:


I'm late aren't I?


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 23, 2007)

Ooooo pretty ^_^



ed!t 





QBnoYouko said:


> New stage:
> 
> 
> I'm late aren't I?



Nope


----------



## K-deps (Jul 23, 2007)

Meh, I was expecting something bigger then a new stage. It's still a nice stage.
I wonder whats at the top


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL My computer was going mad slow so I was expecting it to be already posted.

It's an interesting stage but it brings back horrible Icicle Mountain vibes. At least it moves one way and there's a real top.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 23, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> LOL My computer was going mad slow so I was expecting it to be already posted.
> 
> It's an interesting stage but it brings back horrible Icicle Mountain vibes. At least it moves one way and there's a real top.


Ah yes, I remember the Ice Climbers stage. I hated it, I removed it from the random stage selection.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 23, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> LOL My computer was going mad slow so I was expecting it to be already posted.



xD I'm sure Zag woulda beat you if he'd been here. You _did_ get it up only 2 minutes past the hour though. Can't do much better than that..



QBnoYouko said:


> It's an interesting stage but it brings back horrible Icicle Mountain vibes. At least it moves one way and there's a real top.



Agreed. Not a huge fan of that darn ice climber stage. This one has a lot nicer scenery though......and that goody at that top


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 23, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Ah yes, I remember the Ice Climbers stage. I hated it, I removed it from the random stage selection.


Right on. *thumbs up*

Ah, the pic shows Mario actually on the latter. That's neat.



Santen Kesshun said:


> Agreed. Not a huge fan of that darn ice climber stage. This one has a lot nicer scenery though......and that goody at that top


Yeah, plus it won't go up and down and junk. I just wonder how long it'll take to reach the top. One thing's for sure. You don't wanna break Jigglypuff's shield on this stage.

Well, I guess that means Ice Climbers is out of the picture.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 23, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Right on. *thumbs up*
> 
> Ah, the pic shows Mario actually on the latter. That's neat.
> 
> ...


Don't be so sure, they might be back, with a better stage than last time.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 23, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Wtf it is so fake. Neg him back!



I don't even have to. He's just that worthless.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 23, 2007)

Well I was only half kidding on that part. But I don't really care about them much so it won't affect me if they're not in Brawl.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 23, 2007)

That new stage is sick btw..


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 23, 2007)

the Ice Climbers were actually pretty good and they deserve to be back more than clones.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 23, 2007)

Yah i like the Ice Climbers....Nana is Hawt 

JK..


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 23, 2007)

> Nintendo Prez Raves About Wii 'Mario Kart,' Defends 'Manhunt 2,' Shares 'Endless Ocean' Secrets
> Nintendo Prez Raves About Wii 'Mario Kart'





also talks about brawl etc.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 23, 2007)

I thought that the ice climbers stage sucked.

the DK sage has a better reason to climb up at least....


----------



## kman3000 (Jul 24, 2007)

Loving the new DK stage


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 24, 2007)

The dinosaur's back for more!



The Egg Toss is improved for Yoshi's jumping distance too.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 24, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> The dinosaur's back for more!
> 
> 
> 
> The Egg Toss is improved for Yoshi's jumping distance too.



Dang...12:08 I coulda beat you today :/

I wanna see how that egg toss works...no doubt defies the laws of gravity

>.> like so many other things in smash bros xD muaha.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 24, 2007)

where did all the posts go in this thread???


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 24, 2007)

We all knew Yoshi would be back, I couldn't see them removing any Mario characters (though Doctor Mario may just get turned into an alternate costume for Mario)


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 24, 2007)

I expect MASSIVE damage.


----------



## csr (Jul 24, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> where did all the posts go in this thread???



You dumb!


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 24, 2007)

Dont call The Devil dumb.....He will Smite you.


----------



## csr (Jul 24, 2007)

LOL! OK...I don't want to die!


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 24, 2007)

I expect we'll have all the characters that were avaiable from the start in Melee to be in Brawl. Plus Luigi and Jigglypuff are too iconic to be removed even if they are clones, Jigglypuff could get a new moveset and I'm sure that Luigi has a few tricks that Mario doesn't.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 24, 2007)

who exactly is Jigglypuff a clone of?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 24, 2007)

yoshi look great


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 24, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> who exactly is Jigglypuff a clone of?


Come to think of it all that Jigglypuff has that makes it a clone is the Kirby floating.

I was just checking my copy of SSBM and looking at who is available from the start. Only four of them havn't been confirmed, and they are all characters that we couldn't get rid of.
Theres been a few more games where you play as Peach which could all have moves to give her, plus shes a Mario characters and you don't get anymore iconic than that, so shes not going anywhere.
The Ice Climbers have a very unique gameplay, so they aren't going anywhere.
We've already been given a taste of F-Zero for Brawl and we can't leave out its lead character whos been in from the start so Captain Falcon isn't going anywhere.
And as for Ness well he was in the original Super Smash Brothers so you can't loose him.


----------



## Hiruko (Jul 24, 2007)

Dang, they better have *Mewtwo*, *Roy* and *Ganondorf* or i'll be angry :-E


----------



## Banshi (Jul 24, 2007)

speaking of pokemon it'd be awesome if pikachu could evolve into Raiachu

i dont see why they would want to take any characters out, they should just add on to what they already have


----------



## Seany (Jul 24, 2007)

Yoshi! finally! 
looking as gud as ever

Roy was there to promote a bad selling game wasn't he? well i read that. Wether he returns or not who knows. Though i hope he does! 
he just needs to be tweeked enough so that he isn't a Marth clone

Pichu needs replacing >.<


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 24, 2007)

we need better updates... come on nintendo, YOSHI!?

tell us something we don't know...


----------



## Akuma (Jul 24, 2007)

Hiruko said:


> Dang, they better have *Mewtwo*, *Roy* and *Ganondorf* or i'll be angry :-E




Ganondorf and mewtwo really suck, if you know how to kill them i dont see any point to use them and besides , captain falcon > ganon


Oh and about Roy, Marth is better.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 24, 2007)

Dont smite me for saying this Devil Akuma but..not everyone like Marth.

*Winces*

Oh ok your not online..smiting postponed


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 24, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Ganondorf and mewtwo really suck, if you know how to kill them i dont see any point to use them and besides , captain falcon > ganon
> 
> 
> Oh and about Roy, Marth is better.


Mewtwo was a good character, it was mentioned that some characters have  different flavor this time round. Mewtwo will most likely return because there aren't many Pokemon that are playable, the only Pokemon I see leaving is Pichu.

Ganondorf will, like Link and Zelda, have a design update to match Twilight Princess. It is almost cirtain he'll have the fighting style of Twilight Princess and, who knows maybe even a transformation into Ganon for a final smash. Oh and in Melee Ganondorf and Captain Falcon are exactly the same, choosing between them is a matter of personal preference of the character itself.

As for Roy and Marth, well considering it was mentioned that they were a hit when mentioning Japan only characters I doubt they are leaving.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 24, 2007)

> Come to think of it all that Jigglypuff has that makes it a clone is the Kirby floating.
> 
> I was just checking my copy of SSBM and looking at who is available from the start. Only four of them havn't been confirmed, and they are all characters that we couldn't get rid of.
> Theres been a few more games where you play as Peach which could all have moves to give her, plus shes a Mario characters and you don't get anymore iconic than that, so shes not going anywhere.
> ...



Actually they could be replaced by Baby Mario and Luigi or Diddy and Dixie, There are so many duos that could be a better duo than them heck they could put Jonathan and Charlotte from Castlevania. 

I've never seen the point of Ice Climbers any way there one game was fucking weak. Also It was preety much a big rip off of Nintendos Arcade game like Donkey Kong.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 24, 2007)

Hiruko said:


> Dang, they better have *Mewtwo*, *Roy* and *Ganondorf* or i'll be angry :-E



 mewtwo was the worst player in the game. but I hope they kept dr. mario and young link. and i hope sonic is in it.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 24, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Mewtwo was a good character, it was mentioned that some characters have  different flavor this time round. Mewtwo will most likely return because there aren't many Pokemon that are playable, the only Pokemon I see leaving is Pichu.
> 
> Ganondorf will, like Link and Zelda, have a design update to match Twilight Princess. It is almost cirtain he'll have the fighting style of Twilight Princess and, who knows maybe even a transformation into Ganon for a final smash. Oh and in Melee Ganondorf and Captain Falcon are exactly the same, choosing between them is a matter of personal preference of the character itself.
> 
> As for Roy and Marth, well considering it was mentioned that they were a hit when mentioning Japan only characters I doubt they are leaving.



Mewtwo is no good at all....

i would rather see a new legendary pokemon take his place...

Deoxys would have been good, but he isnt a char.

About marth/roy, Marth was superior in speed and sword lenght, which is what makes him alot better than roy.

@Ganon/Falcon, they are only the same in fighting style.

Gsnon is superior only in strenght, but speed goes all to falcon.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 24, 2007)

The other difference between C. Falcon and Ganondorf is that Ganondorf has that downward punch attack like Mario instead of C. Falcon's knee attack.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 24, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Dont smite me for saying this Devil Akuma but..not everyone like Marth.
> 
> *Winces*
> 
> Oh ok your not online..smiting postponed




Reason people dont like Marth is because they suck at the game Its not hard to be good with Roy because of the c button, but Marth has many other moves besides the c button that are much more powerful than roys exact moves. Now without even knowing most people that use Roy use the c button a shitload because its really easy to knock someone out.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 25, 2007)

OR, people don't like marth out of pure dislike for Fire Emblem O.o


----------



## Akuma (Jul 25, 2007)

Lol who couldnt like fire emblem?? i didnt even know about fire emblem when i first played with them.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 25, 2007)

Cmon Sakurai, announce YOUNG LINK tonight!!!  



Gaiash said:


> Ganondorf will, like Link and Zelda, have a design update to match Twilight Princess. It is almost cirtain he'll have the fighting style of Twilight Princess and, who knows maybe even a transformation into Ganon for a final smash. *Oh and in Melee Ganondorf and Captain Falcon are exactly the same, choosing between them is a matter of personal preference of the character itself.*



That is so horribly wrong. As mentioned before, their movesets are the same (except for a couple minor moves) but their speed and power differ a lot. It's definitely not as simple as _hmmm which character do I like more.._



Johnny Turbo said:


> Actually they could be replaced by Baby Mario and Luigi or Diddy and Dixie, There are so many duos that could be a better duo than them heck they could put Jonathan and Charlotte from Castlevania.



Those duos would all be friggin cool. I hope they add a few of 'em. Still kinda wanna see iceclimbers return too though..



Devil Akuma said:


> Reason people dont like Marth is because they suck at the game Its not hard to be good with Roy because of the c button, but Marth has many other moves besides the c button that are much more powerful than roys exact moves. Now without even knowing most people that use Roy use the c button a shitload because its really easy to knock someone out.



Marth is a _noob character_ He's one of the easiest to get/steal kills with :/ 

He's a lot faster than Roy, which makes him an overall easier character to use. It doesn't take that much effort to do well with Marth.

I like _him_ though. This is an instance of I don't hate the player, I hate his game (meaning his fighting, not FE -- I love FE)


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 25, 2007)

You want YL in the game?!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 25, 2007)

Sakurai never has two character bios in one week...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 25, 2007)

New stage, Skyworld:


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jul 25, 2007)

New update:



Edit:

Lol, a couple seconds too late.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 25, 2007)

> Marth is a noob character He's one of the easiest to get/steal kills with :/
> 
> He's a lot faster than Roy, which makes him an overall easier character to use. It doesn't take that much effort to do well with Marth.
> 
> I like him though. This is an instance of I don't hate the player, I hate his game (meaning his fighting, not FE -- I love FE)



Then give me an example of a non noob character, because i can play with just about anyone very well.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 25, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:


> You want YL in the game?!



Yes ^_^ He was my favorite character to play as...and possibly my best in Melee. His speed and items (bombs, boomerang, arrows) were perfect for me xD



Devil Akuma said:


> Then give me an example of a non noob character, because i can play with just about anyone very well.



Non noob ...hmm. Well Mewtwo definitely fits the bill. I'm not calling you a noob personally, I'm just saying Marth is one of the easier characters to master, imho. He is top or second tier after all, correct?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 25, 2007)

I know Marth is an easy character to master, but i have Ness mastered and thats a pretty hard task I also play with Samus and Mario quite a bit. Mewtwo is to overated in my opinion he is indeed good but its hard to beat the people i play with considering my friends are always swordsmen.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 25, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> I know Marth is an easy character to master, but i have Ness mastered and thats a pretty hard task I also play with Samus and Mario quite a bit.



Ah yes, Ness is definitely "non noob" in my book. Getting good with him isn't easy. Samus and Mario take a bit of training as well..so kudos for that.




btw, decent update. Looks like a cool stage. What happens when it breaks?...do you fall for a while and fight at the same time? That sounds pretty neat :amazed


----------



## Akuma (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeah the new level looks awesome but the platforms are a bit misplaced and makes the level look disfigured lol.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 25, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> I know Marth is an easy character to master, but i have Ness mastered and thats a pretty hard task I also play with Samus and Mario quite a bit. Mewtwo is to overated in my opinion he is indeed good but its hard to beat the people i play with considering my friends are always swordsmen.



Definitely hard to master Samus. Mario is pretty straight foward though. Both characters have really good down smashes. And you know what that means. CC-down smash. Makes my life easier.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 25, 2007)

Banshi said:


> speaking of pokemon it'd be awesome if pikachu could evolve into Raiachu
> 
> i dont see why they would want to take any characters out, they should just add on to what they already have


what are you a idiot. of coarse pikachu evolves into raichu.
where have you been?????


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 25, 2007)

Chemistry said:


> Definitely hard to master Samus. Mario is pretty straight foward though. Both characters have really good down smashes. And you know what that means. CC-down smash. Makes my life easier.


ihave a question for you chemistry. are you a girl?, and if you are is that your picture in your avatar?, because if it is you a reeeeallly  cute


----------



## Freija (Jul 25, 2007)

Damn it's gonna be so sweet playing Link in this game


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 25, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Yes ^_^ He was my favorite character to play as...and possibly my best in Melee. His speed and items (bombs, boomerang, arrows) were perfect for me xD
> 
> 
> 
> Non noob ...hmm. Well Mewtwo definitely fits the bill. I'm not calling you a noob personally, I'm just saying Marth is one of the easier characters to master, imho. He is top or second tier after all, correct?



Yeah I also love young link. And yes mewtwo sucks


----------



## Hiruko (Jul 25, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> what are you a idiot. of coarse pikachu evolves into raichu.
> where have you been?????



_NOOB ALERT NOOB ALERT_

_Would everyone please leave the thread in an orderly fashion while we address the noob problem._


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 25, 2007)

narutofusion said:


> Yeah I also love young link. And yes mewtwo sucks



Yesh. YL players unite 

I'm am a bit worried though... not only about him returning but also that his abilities will be different.

Well I guess it's a given that characters speed and strengths are gonna be changed. As much as I liked young link I think I'll have to expect a new favorite in this game :I


btw if they change Young Links appearance to the _wind waker_ version....


----------



## Akuma (Jul 26, 2007)

I dont relly like young Link, reason being it doesnt have any good smash moves considering Older Link is alot stronger than young link i dont see the reason to pick him.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 26, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> I dont relly like young Link, reason being it doesnt have any good smash moves considering Older Link is alot stronger than young link i dont see the reason to pick him.



I like him cus he's a lot faster. He's like Link except he sacrifices the power for more speed, all while keeping the other cool moves. 

Plus, he's got the down + a move that can take out people trying to grab edges. I don't think regular Link can do that.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 26, 2007)

rofl

This is gonna be crazy.

I sure hope it isn't as easy to meteor smash with that as they make it look :S


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 26, 2007)

Hahaha new jumping tech. Wow Skyworld looks awesome too.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 26, 2007)

^With the Footstool Jump, it'll be easier to perform Meteor Smashes on Skyworld too. That's gonna be pretty destructive.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 26, 2007)

Every character now has a metor smash....

im gonna RAPE with fox now!!!!!!!


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 27, 2007)

Never heard of Knuckle Joe before. Pretty funky for a new Assist Trophy...


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 27, 2007)

lol.



QBnoYouko said:


> Never heard of Knuckle Joe before. Pretty funky for a new Assist Trophy...



My thoughts exactly. So what game is this guy from..


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 27, 2007)

Well all I know is he's a character from the Kirby games, but that's it.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 27, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Well all I know is he's a character from the Kirby games, but that's it.



Yeah...that's what I knew xDD

..looked on wiki and apparently he's in the anime. Doesn't specify which games he's in though


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 27, 2007)

Well I'm going to have to wait until next weekend to see next weeks updates. My guess is the next character to reviel with be Captain Falcon or Metaknight.


----------



## Seany (Jul 27, 2007)

Haven't heard of Knuckle Joe either, but he looks cool! @_@


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 27, 2007)

Knuckle Joe as a new character? That was unexpected.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 27, 2007)

haha never heard of him..


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 27, 2007)

Knuckle Joe is in the game he's awesome,i saw him in the anime


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 27, 2007)

FUCK YEAH KNUCKLE JOE!

He was my favorite partner you could get in Kirby Superstar.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 27, 2007)

joe isnt a character, hes an assist trophy.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 27, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> ..looked on wiki and apparently he's in the anime. Doesn't specify which games he's in though



He's pretty much in every Kirby game...


----------



## runeknightx (Jul 27, 2007)

Chemistry said:


> He's pretty much in every Kirby game...



Really?? Of the ones I played, Crystal Shards and Nightmare in Dreamland, he was not in either of them, if I remember correctly.  Those two were two of the bigger kirby games too.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jul 29, 2007)

Sonic is still a possibility as a new playable character, esp. with  coming out for the Wii/DS near the end of the year.

Nintendo and Sega are definitely having discussions over stuff.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey it's Monday right?? How come no update 

*edit* errr scratch that...I see it now O__o



xD


----------



## Akuma (Jul 30, 2007)

His final smash looks pretty cool but I figured it would have something to do with bananas.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 30, 2007)

DK's final smash is okay, but they could of made something a lot better for him.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 30, 2007)

LOL. Basically just a more stronger version of his hand clap thing that is Down + B.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 31, 2007)

NEW UPDATE: IT'S A TRAP


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 31, 2007)

Man..thats it?

This daily update of "JAPAN TIME" doesn't interest me much >_>


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow, I think this pitfall thing could be fun. Something good might actually come out of animal crossing


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 31, 2007)

haha that Pitfall looks sick!


----------



## Psysalis (Jul 31, 2007)

not sure if this was pointed out but if it was sry for being late

*Bowsers final smash*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 1, 2007)

*JAPAN TIME*

Where the fuck is it?!


----------



## Solar Bankai (Aug 1, 2007)

Update is up, Ike from fire emblem confirmed as Character!


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 1, 2007)

FUCK YES. A WORTHY UPDATE.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 1, 2007)

zomg another sword spammer 

Hope he'll differ enough from Marth and Roy (assuming they come back)

...they really shoulda done Hector, Ephraim, or even Lyn but whatever xP


----------



## Freija (Aug 1, 2007)

just signed up for preorder on this


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Aug 1, 2007)

oh shit, a new character. What a crazy update!


----------



## Freija (Aug 1, 2007)

XD im just happy with link and Samus, i nearly never play with any other characters than them anyway


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 1, 2007)

Awesome, Fire Emblem characters are always good news.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 1, 2007)

Now, all they need is Marth and/or Sigurd and boom, the leaders of Fire Emblem are all accounted for.

And some interesting things about the roster icons. The following are confirmed icons, which means to some degree, these dudes from said series are in, whether or not they have been shown.

01: Smash Brothers
02: Donkey Kong
03: Star Fox
04: Kirby
05: F-Zero
06: Metroid
07:
08: Pokemon
09: Zelda
10: Mario
11: Yoshi
12: Fire Emblem
13:
14:
15: Animal Crossing
16: Wario
17:
18: Kid Icarus

Some people are assuming that this means out of all the emblems known, there will be SOME playable character from them. Though, at the same time, if 18 IS the limit of series with someone playable, characters WILL be left on the shelf that were in the previous games. This list, again if it means playable people, will have 4 other series characters joining the fray, and one of them is from Metal Gear. So that narrows it to 3. That means either we will be getting more characters from within these series, or all new series replacing ones not making the cut, which could replace the likes of Game and Watch, Eartbound/Mother, and Ice Climbers.

It also shows that the first 11 slots are from series that have appeared since the first game, and from 15 on there are brand new series.

Again, this could all be speculative BS.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Aug 1, 2007)

To quote Eggman: "You know what they say! The more the merrier!"


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 1, 2007)

Don't tell me; that line is from Shadow the Hedgehog XD.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm afraid it is and it drove me CRAZY, haha.

I hope Ike isn't a Marth/Roy clone... any of those pics prove otherwise?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 1, 2007)

No, they don't. Just a taunt and moves already done, so it's hard to tell.

I think at least because they are using an all new character, they could give him a new moveset. But....they just took Fox's SSB moveset, took the new possible moves in Melee and put them in any vacant slot, and called that Falco.

At least with Roy being a clone of Marth, there was a reason. Roy was solely put in to market Fire Emblem 6: Sword of Seals.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Aug 1, 2007)

Hooray for Brand new characters!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 1, 2007)

well i never played Ike game but he look cool


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 1, 2007)

Ive never even HEARD of ike, but he looks alot cooler than Mrth or Roy.

Ill think about using him.

I like his sword, it rocks.


----------



## Kai (Aug 1, 2007)

He seems to have a bit of a both within him. Hopefully his strikes aren't too sluggish because of that sword.

Although I can't wait to play as any swordsmen in the next game.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 1, 2007)

He looks like a powerhouse..

Maybe like ganons power, but kinda slow...

You guys like my new sig?


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 1, 2007)

Something tells me this Ike guy might just replace Roy.

They sound too similar.


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow,no one here has ever played Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance O_o;;?[Great game for GC]
That's where Ike's from,he's the main character for it.
and no he shouldn't have the same moves,his sword is able to replicate "magic" blasts from it,so basically he could probaly charge and swing his sword and a slash would come out.
and yes he's bloody awsome,and his special move Aether on the game is Godly 
I'm so happy he's in here xD;; Now they just need Roy *cough*


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 1, 2007)

OH SNAP, this update wins over every other so far... His design looks awesome. I just hope the other two are back as well, but I do like to see how good Ike is.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice update.

Ike looks like a great new addition to the SSBB roster, but I hope Roy and Marth are back....if not both of them, then just bring back Marth.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 1, 2007)

^Haha, I actually agree. I do wish for Lyn to be in it too.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 1, 2007)

Ike from Fire Emblem path to radiance has been announced fucking awesome, i was about to have multiple seizures.


----------



## Aman (Aug 1, 2007)

Great update, this gave me hope about future updates since I was wondering if they would show us anything new and interesting.

Ike looks great so far, although this might mean that we'll lose the old FE characters.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 1, 2007)

Hmm...

Im not doubting that Marth/roy will come back, but I am having hopes for another F-Zero racer, and another Starfox one too.

Any videos on Ike from previous games?

I wanna see how he rolls


----------



## HEATAQUA (Aug 1, 2007)

Here you go [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=DZRILUDgcHA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darkhope (Aug 2, 2007)

> Im not doubting that Marth/roy will come back, but I am having hopes for another F-Zero racer, and another Starfox one too.



Speaking of Star Fox, was Krystal ever confirmed? *too lazy to go through 61 pages*


----------



## Dark Aether (Aug 2, 2007)

Sweet, Ike has been announced! XD (Time to get me a new theme )



> Wow,no one here has ever played Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance O_o;;?[Great game for GC]
> That's where Ike's from,he's the main character for it.
> and no he shouldn't have the same moves,his sword is able to replicate "magic" blasts from it,so basically he could probaly charge and swing his sword and a slash would come out.
> and yes he's bloody awsome,and his special move Aether on the game is Godly
> I'm so happy he's in here xD;; Now they just need Roy *cough*



I have PoR, and it's awesome, I almost jumped when Ike was announced for Brawl. Hopefully Aether will be his final smash.



> Speaking of Star Fox, was Krystal ever confirmed? *too lazy to go through 61 pages*


 unfortunately no, not yet anyway


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 2, 2007)

Snaps, Fire Emblem stage!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 2, 2007)

Bah, beaten again by you, you Lucky Star obsessor!

I shall beat you in the climax of the week, tomorrow, during an all new.....

*Spoiler*: __ 



*JAPAN TIME*


----------



## Akuma (Aug 2, 2007)

Finally a fire emblem level ive been waiting for this since melee.


----------



## Tokkan (Aug 2, 2007)

With all this Fire Emblem stuff, there better be a mage character from one of the FEs in there somewhere, and I'd prefer him/her to be playable, not an assist trophy.


----------



## Timur Lane (Aug 2, 2007)

Never played Fire Emblem so i am indifferent to Ike.

The character i want to see is either Simon or Ritcher Belmont. Just think about it, one of them would be perfect for Brawl.
At least they got another weapon(Whip) than the oh so generic sword.

I am calling it.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 2, 2007)

Well I actually like this update more than the one yesterday >.> The stage looks really good. Ike on the other hand...looks like a clone :/



Tokkan said:


> With all this Fire Emblem stuff, there better be a mage character from one of the FEs in there somewhere, and I'd prefer him/her to be playable, not an assist trophy.



Yeah, that would be a lot more creative and cool. None of them are big lords/main characters though :/ None that I know of at least



Timur Lane said:


> Never played Fire Emblem so i am indifferent to Ike.
> 
> The character i want to see is either Simon or Ritcher Belmont. Just think about it, one of them would be perfect for Brawl.
> At least they got another weapon(Whip) than the oh so generic sword.
> ...



Well I'm pretty sure ZS Samus can use a whip ..as can Sheik xD


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 2, 2007)

Well about Ike..Since he is holding such a heavy sword...well he seems to be slow..


----------



## Akuma (Aug 2, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Well about Ike..Since he is holding such a heavy sword...well he seems to be slow..




Such a heavy sword but yet he can hold it with one hand when its a 2 handed sword, so he must be up to speed if he is that strong. Besides slow characters arent bad look at Ganon very good character slowest guy in melee but yet one of the best guys to use.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 2, 2007)

^Really, I thought Bowser would be the slowest?


----------



## Akuma (Aug 2, 2007)

^ I think you might be right but Bowser wasnt that great, Ganon had everything going for him underated character imo.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 2, 2007)

That takes awesome to a whole new level.


----------



## Psysalis (Aug 2, 2007)

Kinda reminds me of power stone 2 on how the stages were.

That looks very nice tho


----------



## Akuma (Aug 2, 2007)

> That takes awesome to a whole new level.



 i was wondering when you would post here ive seen you all over but ive never seen your posts.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 2, 2007)

> i was wondering when you would post here ive seen you all over but ive never seen your posts.



I have like two posts earlier on in this thread but never got much into actual discussion. I mostly followed what was on the official site but I may be more active in this thread now.


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 2, 2007)

A mage would be nice,Soren ftw D
Hopefully Ike isn't a clone or I'd be dreadfully dissapointed '__'
The new stage rocks on so many levels D: And we've seen it all the time,we finally get the info on it


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 2, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> ^ I think you might be right but Bowser wasnt that great, Ganon had everything going for him underated character imo.



Nah Bowser was great, you just have to know how to use him right. 

The big thing with Gannon and Bowser is not that their slow, it's the fact that their attacks have huge lag afterwards (their air attacks), but if you L-Cancel they're just as fast as most of the roster in melee...with a few exceptions.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 2, 2007)

They are both HUGE powerhouses^

speed can bs controlled, even used against if you choose one of the two.

If fighting a speed char like fox, all bowser would have to do is a ↓Β and then charge an ↑Α to inflict massive damage, and have enough on him to kill him with 1 claw swipe.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Aug 3, 2007)

Todays update is awesome


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 3, 2007)

Hurray, NF is back up.

The last update of the week is really something too, Adventure Mode! Lookin' awesome. I couldn't really believe it, some side-scrolling. Looks like those things are the new Polygons/Wire Frames.

And if you look at screens and the video, Peach is back too.


----------



## Aman (Aug 3, 2007)

Yep, looks great.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 3, 2007)

SONOVA FUCKS GOTTOOK MY JAPAN TIME SPOTLIGHT D:<

Oh well, something good still; In the recent Game Informer, Eiji Aonuma stated his team did the models to Link, Ganondorf, Zelda, and Sheik as they worked close to the team for Melee. The juicy bit of info is that Aonuma sorta slipped out the fact they are doing it again, and mentioned Ganondorf and Sheik as being in the game.



> GI: Have you been consulted at all for the usage of Link or Sheik or Ganondorf for Smash Bros. Brawl?
> 
> Aonuma: I’ve been working with Sakurai for a very long time with this new Smash Bros., because the Wii came out and when discussion for a new Smash Bros. took place nobody could think of anyone other than Sakurai working on it. He was kind of the default, and I was very happy to hear that he would be working on it. Actually, my designers did work on the designs for Sheik and Link and Ganondorf. So they submitted the initial designs, and so it would fit in the Smash Bros. Brawl environment, they’ve had to tweak some of the designs. But Sakurai has brought those altered designs to NCL. We’re working very closely with the team of Smash Bros. Brawl to make sure the characters look their best.



So that confirms those 2 characters are in the fray, AND CURSE YOU LUCKY STAR GUY FROM TAKING MY TIME TO SHINE IN JAPAN TIME ;_;


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 3, 2007)

LOL It wasn't me this time.

Good news on Ganondorf and Sheik.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 3, 2007)

Maybe so...but you still got here before me so that still surpasses me!

Next time, the spoil of battles shall be mine, watch >:3

YOU SHALL BE DEFEATED AT YOUR OWN GAME.


----------



## Aman (Aug 3, 2007)

Posting to get to the next page.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 3, 2007)

If they dont put Captain Falcon in this game I am gonna blow Nintendo´s ass.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 3, 2007)

^Trust me, a lot of people will do the same if that were to happen.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 4, 2007)

.....They should put peach with less clothes 

anyways, at least it is confirmed that ssbb does have a story mode.

Graphics look spectacular too.

The news about ganon and shiek is nice to hear. ganon is a powerful character.


----------



## Deadmon (Aug 4, 2007)

This update was a great way to end a great week (Ike wins, and so does the new adventure mode). 

Happy belated Sakurai!


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 4, 2007)

I hope they make Sheik better this time. She was a useless character in Melee.
The adventure mode looks good though, wonder what other modes they'll put in the game.

I'm going to get a Wii when this gets out. Oh yeah, when is it being released? (too lazy to check myself )


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 4, 2007)

Captain Falcon will probably be in, as every series that has an exclusive emblem, there is a playable character found in the game. Which also means a Animal Crossing character will be playable too.

As for the list of emblems found on the site [In series inclusion order and JP text alphabetical order];

01: Donkey Kong
02: Star Fox
03: Kirby
04: F-Zero
05: Metroid
06: Can't be accessed atm
07: Pokemon
08: Zelda
09: Mario
10: Yoshi
11: Fire Emblem
12: Can't be accessed atm
13: Can't be accessed atm
14: Animal Crossing
15: Wario
16: Can't be accessed atm
17: Kid Icarus


1-10 are series from the first game, so number 06 is probably Earthbound/Mother, 11-13 could be from Melee, which would include Ice Climbers and Game and Watch, and 16 is probably Metal Gear. So, expect someone from said mentioned series to have SOME playable character. And the ones that can't be accessed are due to the fact they have not update what those emblems are, and it will might exceed past 17 included series.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 4, 2007)

We are actually able to post?! 

Since the topics aren't updating and everything says the last post was like thursday night...I figured things were still gone to crap :/

This is soo weird. Well I agree with everybody! The adventure mode looks super. It's gonna be so much fun to have to go along with the multiplayer. Well done Sakurai and crew.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 4, 2007)

its nice to see im not the only crazy one^^^

This week's updates were better than last weeks piece of junk.

Next week better have another charadter....

@SSBB release date  is December 3rd


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 4, 2007)

its nice to see im not the only crazy one^^^

This week's updates were better than last weeks piece of junk.

Next week better have another charadter....

@SSBB release date  is December 3rd


----------



## MegamanXZero (Aug 4, 2007)

Keep in mind that that's the US Release Date.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 4, 2007)

Zelda was awesome on that vid


----------



## secret_toad (Aug 4, 2007)

Am I the only one that thinks they are using the whole floor breaking thing too much


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 5, 2007)

Yes....because i have no clue what you mean..


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 5, 2007)

Not really. It's just Skyworld. The Castle Siege stage is like multiple tears and then there's some free falling part.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 6, 2007)

(yawn) Smoke Balls... lol


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 6, 2007)

lol. Seems kinda pointless.

I thought you might be able get behind it and charge a samus shot secretly...then I realized players could hear the sound effect.

but eh, I guess the point would be to hide whether you will shoot it high (on a platform) or low.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 6, 2007)

items will definately be off during the battles i'll have.

with these weird items, a game could be one sided,


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2007)

smoke ball =Naruto J/K i found that item funny since samus could just swich visors and link could use he's spin attack to defeat the smoke


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 6, 2007)

I like the Smoke Ball.......


----------



## Kai (Aug 6, 2007)

I would flood the stage with those.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 6, 2007)

For a moment, I thought they were like the Smoke Balls in Pok?mon, easier for escape in wild battles. Actually, it's kinda like that.


----------



## Bender (Aug 6, 2007)

You guys won't believe it! Unfucking believable! Sonic might be brawl y'all! 

A Spanish interview with Smash Bros. Brawl director Masahiro Sakurai reveals that Sonic the Hedgehog is already present in the Nintendo fighting game, and awaits SEGA's approval before implementing him into the final product. 

Responding to a direct question of "Are you going to include SEGA's mascot, Sonic The Hedgehog?", Sakurai gives the following: 

"Well... That's a tough question, I'll tell you that Sonic's already in the game, but we're still waiting for a last confirmation from SEGA. Due to the proximity of the game's release, SEGA's deadline to submit their confirmation is the 26th this month, and in that date the official site will be updated about the inclusion or not of SEGA's mascot in the game. I'm personally crossing my fingers."

Well, this is definitely a kicker. I'll be crossing my fingers as well, and hope that SEGA doesn't screw up with this. 

All will be revealed... July 26th. 

Source:


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 6, 2007)

.....sounds almost exactly like the other bull story and interview 

But that site.....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 6, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> You guys won't believe it! Unfucking believable! Sonic might be brawl y'all!
> 
> A Spanish interview with Smash Bros. Brawl director Masahiro Sakurai reveals that Sonic the Hedgehog is already present in the Nintendo fighting game, and awaits SEGA's approval before implementing him into the final product.
> 
> ...




I mentioned this and well...it's 10 days after the fact. Lolz


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 6, 2007)

Nobody really has the time to look over the whole thread for a long since forgotten post.

Cut the guy some slack, at least he took the time to find it and inform us,

but sadly, its bull shit


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 7, 2007)

Rumors suck. Give me teh facts! xD

j/k, but ..all will be revealed July 26th huh...yeah..

5 mins til update! (hopefully)


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 7, 2007)

Neat, Ike isn't a clone after all:


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 7, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Neat, Ike isn't a clone after all:



Eruption looks pretty Royish >.>

..or was that sarcasm


----------



## Bender (Aug 7, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Nobody really has the time to look over the whole thread for a long since forgotten post.
> 
> Cut the guy some slack, at least he took the time to find it and inform us,
> 
> but sadly, its bull shit



Ahahah sorry  


I went on a Sega forum and came across this little batch of info and because most of the comment were positive I though it was legit, unfortunately though as y'all said it turned out to be bullcrap.   Maaaan, I can't believe it's just some rumor. T_T I really want Sonic to be SSBB It's no fair they got Solid Snake but not my fav Blue bur.

*bangs head  repeatedly against wall*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 7, 2007)

JAPAN TIME STEALER said:


> Neat, Ike isn't a clone after all:



Heh...he seems to be in the same vein as he was in FE9, as well as having the trademarks of his Critical attack and even moves like Marth and Roy.


And STOLE MAH JAPAN TIME ):<


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 7, 2007)

ROFL. Fine, I won't post the updates for this week then... of course, that doesn't mean anything to you if others post before you anyway. What the heck do you mean by Japan time? Why does Japan's time matter?



Santen Kesshun said:


> Eruption looks pretty Royish >.>
> 
> ..or was that sarcasm


Eruption looks basically like Marth and Roy's Standard Special only there are aftereffects.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 7, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> ROFL. Fine, I won't post the updates for this week then... of course, that doesn't mean anything to you if others post before you anyway. What the heck do you mean by Japan time? Why does Japan's time matter?



You can still post them. I'm just playing, creating a rivalry with you, mister Lucky Star, wanna fight about it?! I'll beat you senseless with a Wigglytuff D:<

Japan Time = SSBB update, courtesy of /v/


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 7, 2007)

I'll be honest and say you sure make your rivalries huge even if you're just playing around. It's kinda entertaining.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, thats what rivalries should be. A huge, pointless string of events based on something small.

I shall defeat you in Japan Time, and when I do...I shall win! Win what, you may ask? Nothing but the glory! >:3


----------



## Seany (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow it keeps getting better and better 

The smoke ball looks so fun!


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 7, 2007)

Ike's eruption is very similar to roy's as one of you said, but the only difference is that he impales the sword into the ground.... which makes him look cooler

So... who wants to be MY rival for SSBB??!?!!


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 7, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Ike's eruption is very similar to roy's as one of you said, but the only difference is that he impales the sword into the ground.... which makes him look cooler
> 
> So... who wants to be MY rival for SSBB??!?!!



rofl cooler ha! Roy could own Ike.

and I call it!

..so what do I do..

yell random stuff in big bold text about the what clocks tell on that island off the coast of Korea?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 7, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> ..so what do I do..
> 
> yell random stuff in big bold text about the what clocks tell on that island off the coast of Korea?



Pretty much.


----------



## Kai (Aug 7, 2007)

Ike does seem like a Roy/Marth combination, but that's promoting more badass.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 7, 2007)

I want an amazing update..Ike seems like a Dupe...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 7, 2007)

Vyse said:


> I want an amazing update..Ike seems like a Dupe...



..Whaaaat? Ike IS an amazing update dood.

What do you want? More Pokeymans?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Aug 7, 2007)

Ike is from the Fire Emblem series. He rules.


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 7, 2007)

Ah,the Aether I didn't quite expect,but was a good twist. So now don't you think heavy fighters can now charge their specials without getting interrupted because of the no-flinch concept??

And the eruption is awsome,wasn't in the FE game,but still bloody awsome,and pfft.,copied? yeh right


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 7, 2007)

Ike isnt an Amazing Update...It is Mediocre. He seems like a Duplacate of both Marth and Roy. So it is not something Innovative at all.

As for the pokemon, no i dont want more. They weren't very good in either of the past 2 games and for it to be spammed with 5 Poke chars AND pokeballs would be nonsense.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 7, 2007)

Ike migth be my secnd main


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 8, 2007)

Hell, he might be my first. I always loved using Roy, and Ike looks even stronger. Out of all the new characters, this is the first that grabbed my attention.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Aug 8, 2007)

MUSIC


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 8, 2007)

*JAPAN TIME 8/08/07*

KID ICARUS THEME 



EDIT: ASKLHFSDKLFSDLSDFHAASDFHKLASDFHKSDFAFHJSDFSDF ASKJSDFHAJKLASDFHJKSDFJKSDFHSDFHSDFJKSDF


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Aug 8, 2007)

haha, as if from nowhere I appear and win!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 8, 2007)

AWESOME!!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Aug 8, 2007)

the music itself doesn't do much for me.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 8, 2007)

It does for me, as I am an awful big fan of Kid Icarus. I even played the GB game back in the day. It amazes me that such a Zelda-like series is considered so niche, and it's such a good series of games too.

And now, you, stealth camouflage guy stealing my Japan time, you now are also my rival. You shall be defeated one day, but for today, the glory is yours! ;_;


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Aug 8, 2007)

where Youko fails, I shall pick up his slack. You shall never win, whoever you are!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 8, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> where Youko fails, I shall pick up his slack. You shall never win, whoever you are!


Well excuuuuuuuuuuse me, princess.  :amazed 

Guess you didn't see my last post where I said I wouldn't post the rest for this week?


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Aug 8, 2007)

"And the word "armada" refers to a large fleet of ships, of course. Though I always chuckle when I hear it because it sounds like my colleague’s name, Mr. Amada."

Is all I have to say to that. Chinkwee!


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 8, 2007)

O____o

(reaction to KI music)


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 8, 2007)

Pretty Cool Music


----------



## Fan o Flight (Aug 8, 2007)

The question of sonic being in this game keeps on increasing


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 8, 2007)

The "Kid Icarus: The Underworld" theme sounds good to me.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 8, 2007)

narutofusion said:


> The question of sonic being in this game keeps on increasing



Really? How so?

For me it seems less likely Sonic would be included.


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 8, 2007)

I like the new KI music, sounds nice. But the music piece I like most is the Zelda medley, that one is just awesome!


----------



## Bender (Aug 8, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Ike's eruption is very similar to roy's as one of you said, but the only difference is that he impales the sword into the ground.... which makes him look cooler
> 
> So... who wants to be MY rival for SSBB??!?!!



OOoh! I will! I will! I wil! I wanna be your rival!  

I,ll cream you with Mario!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 8, 2007)

I am definitely feeling the music.


----------



## Caustic (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks like Pit's Final Smash is up.
I'm not completely sure I like it, heh.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 9, 2007)

LOL flying Centurions. Pretty odd.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 9, 2007)

Cool. Looks interesting.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 9, 2007)

HAHAH THEY ARE USING THE CENTURIONS FROM THE FIRST GAME.

The More Your Know: In Kid Icarus 1, you can use a mallet to freed trapped Centurions who would help you fight a boss.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 9, 2007)

omg. That update actually looks kinda interesting. I have a strong feeling Pit is gonna be the first character I try out. oh and...

*PALUTENA IS HAWT!!!*



Blaze of Glory said:


> OOoh! I will! I will! I wil! I wanna be your rival!
> 
> I,ll cream you with Mario!



I already called it


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 9, 2007)

Decetn Update although i would have hoped for more on Pit.


----------



## tirkaro (Aug 9, 2007)

........ no palutena armor? D:


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 9, 2007)

yeah good update kinda remind me of beedrill from the first SSB only better


----------



## Kai (Aug 9, 2007)

The centurions don't seem to exert alot of force, but I've always had a thing for specials that involved summoning a great number of "stuff"

Pit just made me like him even more.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 9, 2007)

Mhm, oh yah i just reserved this the other day when i bought FFXII


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 9, 2007)

I think it is a pretty good update.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 9, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> yeah good update kinda remind me of beedrill from the first SSB only better


Yeah, it is like the Beedrill or maybe even the Unown but this one looks better since it doesn't seem like they're all going in one direction.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 9, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> OOoh! I will! I will! I wil! I wanna be your rival!
> 
> I,ll cream you with Mario!



oooh... will the mighty "shion" have TWO rivals???

tell you what... once i kick the crud out of Santen Kesshun... (lol)

i shall see what to do with your blasphemies..... mwahaha

@Pits final smash.

looks like they CAN be dodged.... even if it's hard.

Pit is a good character, but his final smash looked like it would be more promising...


----------



## Tash (Aug 9, 2007)

Who cares about sonic I'll trade him for being able to play as the Master Hand. The Wii remote was mean't  to play MH they go perfect together.


----------



## dilbot (Aug 9, 2007)

well pits final smash is disappointing because he _is_ a good player... we dont want him too overpowered do we?


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 9, 2007)

true^

and his final smash IS  classic... ah well, it's an ok special i guess


----------



## Carly (Aug 9, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Really? How so?
> 
> For me it seems less likely Sonic would be included.



Does anyone even like Sonic anymore? I mean....honestly?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 10, 2007)

We love Sonic. It's just that his games have gotten sucky save for the GBA and DS ones.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 10, 2007)

New update!

Franklin badge! Cool it has reflecting abilities!


----------



## Caustic (Aug 10, 2007)

Franklin Badge definitely seems useful. 
It's a decent end-of-week update.

And, I guess this confirms what most people already know - Ness is in?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah with the Mother symbol.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 10, 2007)

No doubt Ness was gonna be back anyway but this at least gives us better confirmation. Nice item though. 

So looking at the icon, the  has it numbered 7, and that's where Earthbound fits in the list!

1) Smash
2) Donkey Kong
3) Star Fox
4) Kirby
5) F-Zero
6) Metroid
7) Earthbound
8) Pokémon
9) Zelda
10) Mario
11) Yoshi
12) Fire Emblem
13) N/A
14) N/A
15) Animal Crossing
16) Wario
17) N/A
18) Kid Icarus


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Aug 10, 2007)

what could the remaining ones be? Ice Climbers? Snake? Game and Watch? Not to mention there could be more...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, it could easily be them since it matches but yeah, I do think there will be more than that...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 10, 2007)

Hehe, someone else has caught on to the ordering <3

Number 17 surely has to be Metal Gear, as the order in bunches is of games in chronologic order for their inclusions in Smash. 1-11 are SSB, 12-14 are Melee, and 15-18 are Brawl.

This surely confirms that the entire series roster from SSB is back, which is cool. Now, they need to fix the fuck up that was Ness from Melee 

That list is based in alphabetical order due to how they say it in Japan, hence that order isn't alphabetical for us.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 10, 2007)

Woah..what's with the list. I've just ignored it but now I'm curious. Can someone explain, or link to explaination 

Interesting item. Not amazing but it's ok...and it obviously got it's name from my middle name so that means it is gonna own


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Aug 10, 2007)

hmm them being in order of introduction to the games is an interesting theory...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 10, 2007)

More or less, that list is in numerical order on the US SSBB site. What that means is if you right click an emblem and view the link of it, it's number should match where it is on that list.

On the Japanese site, it's in more detail with the same lineup. They are in alphabetical order in terms of Japanese vocals, and in terms of being included from the first Smash game to latest.

So to sum up; The JP SSBB site has them listed in ABC order and in terms of what game they first showed up in for Smash, and the US version of the site just streamlines it with using the same numbered order of the series.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 10, 2007)

Dunno about you guys, but I'm willing to bet $100 that Custom Robo will be in.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry Custom Robo?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 10, 2007)

A robot creating series by Nintendo. You create a robot and battle in arenas.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh i see. and did you change your name? 

I like it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 10, 2007)

Yup, name changed, Goku once called me Titan over Time, so I changed it as such :3


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 10, 2007)

ahh i see


----------



## Kai (Aug 10, 2007)

DK seems to fit really well on Franklin Bridge with the jungle setting and all.

Is it really just a straight platform?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 10, 2007)

..Franklin Bridge? It's Franklin Badge, it's just a projectile blocker.

So really..what are you talking about?


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Aug 10, 2007)

I fear for his children.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 10, 2007)

@The Fourth Hokage

Where did you find that Chibi? I have been looking for one.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry to ask but why's it called the Franklin Badge? Franklin's a character from MOTHER?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd assume so. It's not Flint, so I dun care who he is ;(


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 10, 2007)

great item but i dint from were came from until i saw the earthbound intro


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 11, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> More or less, that list is in numerical order on the US SSBB site. What that means is if you right click an emblem and view the link of it, it's number should match where it is on that list.
> 
> On the Japanese site, it's in more detail with the same lineup. They are in alphabetical order in terms of Japanese vocals, and in terms of being included from the first Smash game to latest.
> 
> ...



^_^

How do you know there are only 18? ...or do you not know..


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 11, 2007)

Well, we only know of 18 so far. There's a chance there could always be more.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Aug 11, 2007)

we covered this already. >>


----------



## dragonbattousai (Aug 11, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Sorry to ask but why's it called the Franklin Badge? Franklin's a character from MOTHER?




FINALLY I CAN SHINE MY MOTHER KNOWLEDGE!!!

Franklin Badge is a badge from all three MOTHER games.  It's called the Franklin Badge because it's named after Benjamin Franklin because he discovered electricity and in the game, when the character is equipped with the badge, it would deflect PSI/PK Thunder and bunch it right back.  

There is no character named Franklin in the game, it's just what Itoi decided to name the badge and it's awesome. 

Play MOTHER 1,2 or 3 people, it's one of the best damn games in the world


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 11, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> we covered this already. >>



Yes I'm sorry. I was being selectively oblivious 

I repped QB for putting up with me 



dragonbattousai said:


> FINALLY I CAN SHINE MY MOTHER KNOWLEDGE!!!
> 
> Franklin Badge is a badge from all three MOTHER games.  It's called the Franklin Badge because it's named after Benjamin Franklin because he discovered electricity and in the game, when the character is equipped with the badge, it would deflect PSI/PK Thunder and bunch it right back.
> 
> ...



Omg well done. That's really interesting.


>.>
...rofl that "Franklin Bridge" still has me in stitches. DK looks so at home there xDDDD


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 11, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> FINALLY I CAN SHINE MY MOTHER KNOWLEDGE!!!
> 
> Franklin Badge is a badge from all three MOTHER games.  It's called the Franklin Badge because it's named after Benjamin Franklin because he discovered electricity and in the game, when the character is equipped with the badge, it would deflect PSI/PK Thunder and bunch it right back.
> 
> ...


Ah, splended. 

Thanks for the explanation. ^^


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Play MOTHER 1,2 or 3 people, it's one of the best damn games in the world



Mother 1 is what has been fan translated as Earthbound Zero right?


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Aug 11, 2007)

It's always gonna be the Ben Franklin badge to me from now on.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 11, 2007)

Badge thing seems pretty useless update.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm going to make a bet right now that in the SSBB, there will be SOME event DK will fight Samus. They have had a rivalry since SSB 

- In the intro to SSB, Samus hits DK with a charge shot and launches his ass.
- In the character video in SSBM, DK tries to get Samus again, but she shoots him, launching him again.
- And now in Brawl, DK was using the Franklin Badge to DEFLECT Samus' shots.

Crazy huh? XD

Srsly, cute things like that are why I like Nintendo and the series they make.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 11, 2007)

Hah, never noticed that. That's kinda cool. I do remember the Melee video Samus shooting DK though. It's hysterical.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 11, 2007)

I hope Captain Falcon gets in the game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2007)

His series emblem is in, so more than likely, he will be the character from that series who is playable.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 11, 2007)

I bet CF Final Smash is a giant Falcon Punch.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2007)

It better be. Galaxy shattering Falcon Punch.

Or maybe he just poses and says "Show me ya moves!" then the screen shatters like glass, and the area gets sucked into a black hole.


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 11, 2007)

I would rather see the falcon punch, but whatever works I suppose......anywyas, does anyone know all the new characters that will be included.....because I'm seeing some pictures of what look like new characters and I have no freaing clue who they are....OR maybe I'm just crazy.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 11, 2007)

@Goofy Titan
you mean the Falcon Punch he use against BlackShadow in the anime.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2007)

Well, they can't be accessed on the site until the moment they are included on an update, so we got all thats been shown XD.

So that means the following have been confirmed on the site;

- Mario
- Wario
- Yoshi
- Donkey Kong
- Bowser
- Princess Peach
- Zelda
- Link
- Ike
- Samus Aran
- Kirby
- Meta Knight
- Pit
- Solid Snake [He was on the old site]
- Pikachu
- Fox

Those confirmed due to their series emblem being shown
- Someone from Mother/Earthbound, possibly Ness or the dude who was supposed to replace him in Melee
- Someone from F-Zero, possibly Captain Falcon
- Someone from Animal Crossing

Those confirmed off of the site, due to Eiji Aonuma letting it slip out to Game Informer:
- Ganondorf
- Sheik

Those suggested to show up, to some degree:
- Ridley [It has gotten a special noting on the track page, and is probably a boss in story mode]


That's it more or less 

EDIT: And yes, I'm referring to the maximo Falcon Punch in the anime.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 11, 2007)

@Goofy Titan
lol I want to do that Falcon Punch in Mario´s face.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Aug 11, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Those confirmed off of the site, due to Eiji Aonuma letting it slip out to Game Informer:
> - Ganondorf
> - Sheik



Wait, what is this?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2007)

I posted it a few pages ago.

GI asked Aonuma [who does Zelda] about characters for Brawl, he mentioned his team did all the Zelda characters, from Link to Ganondorf and Sheik, and mentioned they are being designed to fit in Brawl, giving away the fact they will be in the game.

As playable characters, I donno. But they WILL be in the game in some form.


----------



## Harmonie (Aug 11, 2007)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl is going to own.

Or it better at least, because it's the only reason I'm shelling out $250 for a Wii. XD

I have no reason to doubt it will be awesome.

I just hope King Dedede, Isaac, and Luigi will be in. (if Luigi isn't in it, I'll refuse to buy the game and the Wii. -_-)

By the way, did you guys here of the Coro Coro article or whatever that said that SSBB will be online and will be released in Japan on November 22nd? 

I'm hoping that isn't "old news". It wasn't being discussed within the last few pages, though. So I thought I'd say.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2007)

He was in the last two games, so he'd probably be in this.

I see no reason to not have him in there. Mario is in, so is his rival and love interest, his arch-nemesis is in, as is his pet/friend thing, so why not his own brother?

Unless Nintendo wants to keep playing the joke that he gets neglected, which was used to comical flair in some Mario games.


----------



## Harmonie (Aug 11, 2007)

I do believe that'd be taking the joke a bit too far.

Eh, I'm paranoid. Anybody that's not confirmed, I'm worried won't be in. XD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2007)

Heh, well, you should relax. If Solid Snake can get it, Luigi should too.

One of his alternate attires can be his Peach outfit that he wore in M&L: Superstar Saga XD.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah, I'd say that Luigi is practically guranteed in, in some form or another. Even if he isn't a playable character, he'll at least be an Assist Trophy or be involved in Mario's Final Smash (if that hasn't been revealed yet) or something. But it's pretty likely that he will be in it, in some way or another yeah (although not nearly confirmed or anything).


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2007)

Mario's Final Smash has already been confirmed, and Luigi isn't in it :3

The only character who gets help from another character in terms of Final Smashes is Pit, with the Centurions.


----------



## Tash (Aug 11, 2007)

Dont flame me for this but when I see Falcon I have to laugh. I mean his suit has buttons where his nips should be. Reminds me of an early bat man movie in costume. I prefer gannon much more badass. Again plz dont flame me


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2007)

Heh, you won't be flamed. That's your opinion. While I disagree completely, its your opinion.

Still, if Captain Falcon showed up like this, all the game would need to be prefect is a never ending loop of Falcon Punch.


----------



## Harmonie (Aug 11, 2007)

Well I'm saying Luigi has to be playable.

Since Melee was released, Luigi has only gained in importance. (well I guess Luigi's Mansion was released before Melee, but it was less then a month before Melee was released.)


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 12, 2007)

I feel your apprehension. I'm worried a bit about Young Link  

Oh, and it will be a glorious day when Falcon is finally revealed. He's gonna have a kick butt makeover just like everybody else. YOU GOT BOOST POWA!


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 12, 2007)

Why did they close "THE BEST MELEE VIDEO" topic?! That video fucken ruled.

OT: I'm pretty sure Sakurai said the original characters will most definitely return. So don't worry.


----------



## Banshi (Aug 12, 2007)

I doubt people will use final smashes that much anyway because they will complain about balancing issues, just like people never use items, and only play on like 3 stages


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 12, 2007)

Banshi said:


> I doubt people will use final smashes that much anyway because they will complain about balancing issues, just like people never use items, and only play on like 3 stages



That made things boring after a while :/ I did that a lot because I played with "serious players" and it made me a little better but it just wasn't as enjoyable.

The fun factor of the game is directly proportional to the number of players and the number of items...imho.

extra note...please please please don't let wavedashing sneak into this game Nintendo.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 12, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> That made things boring after a while :/ I did that a lot because I played with "serious players" and it made me a little better but it just wasn't as enjoyable.
> 
> The fun factor of the game is directly proportional to the number of players and the number of items...imho.
> 
> extra note...please please please don't let wavedashing sneak into this game Nintendo.


Well it's kinda true. No items basically means you're using your character's own abilities and skill. It does make one a better player but overall it won't be fun if you don't try all the stuff. I mean, setting FD as the only stage is kinda bland and boring. Items are mostly for fun matches and non-competitive play. Melee wasn't really focused on that bit, I don't think. But with Brawl, these new items definitely look like fun.

About the Smash Balls, they don't look like they're regular items you find in creates and junk. A have a feeling it just randomly pops up in a match.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Aug 12, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Heh, you won't be flamed. That's your opinion. While I disagree completely, its your opinion.
> 
> Still, if Captain Falcon showed up like this, all the game would need to be prefect is a never ending loop of Falcon Punch.



That picture is awesome. 

And anyone who thinks Luigi won't be in needs a good slap.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 12, 2007)

Captain Falcon is Godlike.I would lol if Waluigi gets in the game as a character or assist trophy.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Aug 12, 2007)

Chemistry said:


> Why did they close "THE BEST MELEE VIDEO" topic?! That video fucken ruled.



Hahah Glad you liked it. MeleePwnNoobs and I made that awhile ago as just a pointless video about making fun of the "Pros"/"Purists" and a few of our friends who play the game way to much. Half the advanced tactics we just made up and the ones that we didnt we completely screwed up (On purpose). We also posted it on Gamefaqs.com SSBM/SSBB boards. It was a blast to see the responses.



Totitos said:


> Captain Falcon is Godlike.I would lol if Waluigi gets in the game as a character or assist trophy.



Oh god I hope Waluigi doesn't make it in.. Though he probably will in one way or another.. I'm pretty happy with Snake myself so for the most part I dont even care who they put in, but I dunno bland characters like Waluigi/Daisy should not be included IMO. Assist Trophies I wouldnt mind Though.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 12, 2007)

They should include Black knight as one of the Adventure mode Bosses.


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 12, 2007)

I love how everyone always complains about how the Items and special attacks ruin the gameplay and take away victories from the more skilled players. I think the mark of a good smash bros. player is that he can cope to drastically changing situations such as your opponent picking up a hammer or, in the final throws of battle in which Player one and player two are both nearing critical damage, player 2 receiving a heart in that dire life or death situation. 

Being able to come back from that is that mark of a great player, and frankly is what makes the game fun. Everyone needs to stop bitching about items and special attacks, I'm sure Nintendo wont be spamming the coins every five seconds.


----------



## Tash (Aug 12, 2007)

Has the hammer been confirmed as an Item I could imagine a suped up version of it being a final smash for luigi.


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 12, 2007)

Lol,you know there's gonna be mayhem now,not with just pokeballs,but ZOMG assist trophies and final smashes,oh noes.
Something tells me the online play is gonna be faulty,and not to mention lag 
Although,I'd rather much play with my goofy friends then some "seriousists" anyday.
I watched a footage of some SSBM tourny and people cried when they lost.
...._cried_


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 12, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Lol,you know there's gonna be mayhem now,not with just pokeballs,but ZOMG assist trophies and final smashes,oh noes.
> Something tells me the online play is gonna be faulty,and not to mention lag
> Although,I'd rather much play with my goofy friends then some "seriousists" anyday.
> I watched a footage of some SSBM tourny and people cried when they lost.
> ...._cried_



Super smash brothers: Serious fucking business.


----------



## Tash (Aug 12, 2007)

I cant imagine playing SSB without pokeballs, starmen, or hammers. They're part of what seperates it from games like VF.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 12, 2007)

Pokeballs are my favorite items.Deoxys appears in one of them.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 12, 2007)

Meh...I'd prefer Captain Olimar to be in over both Luigi and Waluigi. <3 Pikmin.

*The More You Know:* Captain Olimar, Fox McCloud, Wario, Samus Aran, Link, the Excitebike guy, and professor E.Gadd were all supposed to taste the bean coffee Mario & Luigi would make in Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga, but due to time constraints, only E.Gadd tastes the coffee.


----------



## zagman505 (Aug 12, 2007)

haha i'd prefer anybody from golden sun to be in over anybody else period XD


----------



## slimscane (Aug 12, 2007)

Hmm, I haven't posted in this thread for a while, I take back what I said about the Smash Dojo probably never releasing any good information. Now it looks like they are going to announce Ness next! 

I wouldn't be surprised if Lucas made it into the game (from mother 3, hopefully announced along side a mother 3 US release date )


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 12, 2007)

Lucas was supposed to replace Ness in Melee, but after Mother 3 was pushed back again, Ness was put in >

I do doubt Nintendo will release Mother 3 here. I think they stopped supporting the GBA with software, and with the recent Mother news, the fan translation is picking up speed.


----------



## zagman505 (Aug 12, 2007)

ah that's good. i've always wanted to try mother, but then i figured i would hate it if i couldn't understand anything.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 12, 2007)

You know that they released the Mother 3 soundtrack on the US iTunes store? The _soundtrack_. They had better release the game, or they really have lost touch with their core ... 

I think that now, though, Ness is such a staple to the Smash Bros series that they couldn't just replace him, it would be like replacing Cpt Falcon or Luigi.


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 12, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Lucas was supposed to replace Ness in Melee, but after Mother 3 was pushed back again, Ness was put in >
> 
> I do doubt Nintendo will release Mother 3 here. I think they stopped supporting the GBA with software, and with the recent Mother news, the fan translation is picking up speed.



IMO there's still a possibility. Roy made melee, and melee came out before FE6 in Japan. Roy's only US appearance is at the end of the US FE(7).


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 12, 2007)

Roy was included in Melee to market his game which was coming out. Lucas was going to be the same.

I personally prefer Flint, but thats just me.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 12, 2007)

Bajan3535 said:


> I cant imagine playing SSB without pokeballs, starmen, or hammers. They're part of what seperates it from games like VF.



...SSB is nothing like virtua fighter  The only thing they really have in common is the "fighting genre" designation xD 



Goofy Titan said:


> Meh...I'd prefer Captain Olimar to be in over both Luigi and Waluigi. <3 Pikmin.



Yeah Olimar would make for a really interesting character. I can easily imagine him like Pichu...though that is even pushing it considering he's probably a tenth of Pichu's size.

It would be a great addition if they could do something with his size.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 13, 2007)

XD. If they include the mini mushroom in a story mode segment, maybe Olimar can help them when they are that tiny.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Aug 13, 2007)

I've always thought a cool Smash character would be a horde of Pikmin.  They could form different things like a fist and use their different color powers for special attacks.  It would be like the Blob from Clay Fighters...

As long as Zelda/Shiek is still one character I'll be satisfied for this game though.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 13, 2007)

*OMG A NEW CHALLENGER
*


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Aug 13, 2007)

JESUS CHRIST! BEST UPDATE EVER!


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 13, 2007)

O M G

  :rofl 

So "Red" made it xDDDDD That'll make my brother happy.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 13, 2007)

Sakurai does it again. Like WTF. This calls for new possibilities. We may not even need Jigglypuff, Pichu, or Mewtwo to be back.


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 13, 2007)

It's an interesting character idea, but I'm not sure how it will play out. It's possible that they may have put too many restrictions on him so that he wouldn't be unbalanced. I think he will be a difficult character to start with but once you play as him a lot he becomes one of those amazing characters.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 13, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Sakurai does it again. Like WTF. This calls for new possibilities. We may not even need Jigglypuff, Pichu, or Mewtwo to be back.



I bet they will keep those in seeing as the trainer can't use 'em.

Hm. They shoulda had all three of the same evolution imo. Preferably the first b/c we haven't seen them in the past games.

Well yea..it sure is a "wtf"


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 13, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Sakurai does it again. Like WTF. This calls for new possibilities. We may not even need Jigglypuff, Pichu, or Mewtwo to be back.



Pichu, along with every other clone, better be gone or have a completely different move set. I don't really care either way if Mewtwo is in Brawl. Jigglypuff just has to be in the game, he/she is so freakin awsome!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 13, 2007)

Well Jigglypuff is probably in since its been there since the start but the rest I could care less.

The interesting part is where it says they have something like "stamina" which most likely affects the Pokémon when switching too often or using the current one too long.


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 13, 2007)

LOL WTF 

This is beyond lol

I noticed it went 1st evo then with the 2nd evo and finally the 3rd evo... why not all them 3 fully evolved ;_;


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm getting kind of worried about Brawl. It seems that they are putting so much effort into graphics and gameplay as well as this Subspace Emissary. I really hope that they don't neglect wi-fi capabilities. In all the times that they have discussed Brawl publicly they never once talked about wi-fi capabilities. I just hope they put something in Brawl, even if it's something as basic as friend codes.


----------



## Kai (Aug 13, 2007)

That looks like Red. Was there supposed to be any difference between him and Satoshi?


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 13, 2007)

Wi-fi... Wow with this current graphics and all that stuff it would require a kinda good internet speed o.o and timing is critical on a fighting game


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 13, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> The interesting part is where it says they have something like "stamina" which most likely affects the Pok?mon when switching too often or using the current one too long.



Yeah...very intriguing. Of course why would switching _often_ hurt stamina  I can see why battling for too long would hurt it but not that.


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG.
I thought I was being blind or something when I saw the red icon that meant character,then it said new challenger approaching,woah @_@.
I've always imagined a pokemon trainer summoning tons of pokemon,but never actually thought they'd do it lol.
It's squirtle,ivysaur,and charziad because that's what ash had in the first season*coughusedtobehugepokemannerdcough*
But wow! THIS IS SO AWSOME.
This means so many characters are avaible choices now! *drools*
Now I can't wait for the final screen select,look at the variety,and OI.

I don't understand the whole "Lolol if I switch they'll lose energy" concept either.....lol I'd probaly abuse it when someone gets a final smash and be all like HOOHAH! and switch my pokemans which seems like it takes a while,and in that time,I avoid damage 
I wonder what his final smash would be O_o;;
Yay for a Kankuro in the game!

So far 17 confirmed players.


----------



## Falco-san (Aug 13, 2007)

*OMFGWTFBBQPWNGE!!!!!!!*

When I open Smash DOJO for an update I SLOWLY scroll down, to make it more exciting, then I was greeted with: WARNING! CHALLENGER APROACHING!!

I stopped briefly and went trough a few favourites in my mind: Falco??(Guess why im called like that) Marth??? Or a new one? Hmmm, Ridley? or even....SONIC?

I scrolled down and shat bricks...

POKEMON TRAINER..

I was like O.o

WTF? OMG! I am a die hard Pokemon fan, I love the games to death, this updat has just ensured for me that SSBB will be THE best game for the Wii. PERIOD!

I LOVE this update, Sakurai, you've done it again...

Smash community: This is Maddnes!!
Sakurai: THIS.IS.BRAWL!!!!


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow that update was amazing. I like the fact that you have 3 different sets of moves. thats actually really cool the way they did it.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Aug 13, 2007)

I always thought an "Ash" type character would be lame but that looks like an amazing and really fun character to use.  I can't wait to fuck someone up as a Charizard.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Aug 13, 2007)

Horrible update IMO.. I was SOOOO happy when I saw pokemon trainer, but then I scroll down and see that he only stands in the background and uses pokemon...:amazed Wow! Talk about, dumbest idea yet! I mean, if you want pokemon, throw pokeballs, and be pikachu or jiggs or whoever.. But they just throw in a cool character and make him a background distraction  He could have had such a cool moveset too.    (Not to mention that although it is AWESOME that you can control a Charizard, I believe that he was perfectly fine as just a pokeball pokemon). Im starting to worry about this game.. I will admit though that it IS a very unique addition, and even though it doesnt seem a good idea to me I will wait to judge it for myself before I bash the idea anymore..


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 13, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Horrible update IMO.. I was SOOOO happy when I saw pokemon trainer, but then I scroll down and see that he only stands in the background and uses pokemon...:amazed Wow! Talk about, dumbest idea yet! I mean, if you want pokemon, throw pokeballs, and be pikachu or jiggs or whoever.. But they just throw in a cool character and make him a background distraction  He could have had such a cool moveset too.    (Not to mention that although it is AWESOME that you can control a Charizard, I believe that he was perfectly fine as just a pokeball pokemon). Im starting to worry about this game.. I will admit though that it IS a very unique addition, and even though it doesnt seem a good idea to me I will wait to judge it for myself before I bash the idea anymore..


wtf do you want from a pokemon trainer??  They don't do anything.  To have to fight with one would be ridiculous.  Honestly look at how much of a wimp Ash is in the shows.  You don't want to be that.

Dunno if this will be a _good_ character to choose, but certainly seems fun.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 13, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Horrible update IMO.. I was SOOOO happy when I saw pokemon trainer, but then I scroll down and see that he only stands in the background and uses pokemon...:amazed Wow! Talk about, dumbest idea yet! I mean, if you want pokemon, throw pokeballs, and be pikachu or jiggs or whoever.. But they just throw in a cool character and make him a background distraction  He could have had such a cool moveset too.    (Not to mention that although it is AWESOME that you can control a Charizard, I believe that he was perfectly fine as just a pokeball pokemon). Im starting to worry about this game.. I will admit though that it IS a very unique addition, and even though it doesnt seem a good idea to me I will wait to judge it for myself before I bash the idea anymore..



What do you want him to do? he is going to go punch for punch with Ganondorf and Bowser???!!

Seriously are you crazy?


----------



## Solar Bankai (Aug 13, 2007)

I like this update for two reasons:

1. Charizard is awesome.  No matter what flaws are in place to stop spammage of one creature, Charizard is still going to be used more than Ivysaur and Squirtle.

2. Dragons are now confirmed as playable, I expect Ridley update soon.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 13, 2007)

...Am I the only one not impressed by this character update?

Technically, we got 4 new characters in one slot, but only 3 of those 4 are playable, and those 3 share the same damage meter.

Then again, I barely like Pokemon..


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Aug 13, 2007)

Vyse said:


> What do you want him to do? he is going to go punch for punch with Ganondorf and Bowser???!!
> 
> Seriously are you crazy?





Stumpy said:


> wtf do you want from a pokemon trainer??  They don't do anything.  To have to fight with one would be ridiculous.  Honestly look at how much of a wimp Ash is in the shows.  You don't want to be that.
> 
> Dunno if this will be a _good_ character to choose, but certainly seems fun.



Excuse me?? No. Ok, let me give you a small example of what a pokemon trainer could do. If you have ever played pokemon, which im guessing most of you have.. you know there is a large variety the trainer can do. Fishing, Biking, throwing stones, etc. Now how can you incorporate those into a fighting game? Well gee lets think here. Just a few examples, Up+B (Recovery) Pulls out Fishing Rod, and casts it off to latch onto the ledge. Reel in to pull yourself up. Side+B, Trainer hops on bike, and mows down everyone in his path, similar to yoshis egg roll in SSBM. B, Throw a Safari rock. Cmon. And this is all coming from one mind of a 17 year old. Im SURE a large team of adults could think of more. The moves I mentioned you might think are weak, but I'm sure that getting hit by a rock would hurt much more then getting hit by a turnip. While im at it, I'll also mention that Fox, Captain Falcon, Peach, and many others come from games that do not use combat, and yet they seemed to find good movesets for them, yes?? And seriously. If Peach can hurt Bowser/Ganondorf, Im sure a trainer can. Smash Bros isnt exactly what you would call a realistic game now, is it. Either way, this arguement is pointless because it has already been decided how trainer will play in game. My statement earlier was opinionated, yes, but I believe they were all logical points.



Vyse said:


> Seriously are you crazy?



Yes, a bit.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 13, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Excuse me?? No. Ok, let me give you a small example of what a pokemon trainer could do. If you have ever played pokemon, which im guessing most of you have.. you know there is a large variety the trainer can do. Fishing, Biking, throwing stones, etc. Now how can you incorporate those into a fighting game? Well gee lets think here. Just a few examples, Up+B (Recovery) Pulls out Fishing Rod, and casts it off to latch onto the ledge. Reel in to pull yourself up. Side+B, Trainer hops on bike, and mows down everyone in his path, similar to yoshis egg roll in SSBM. B, Throw a Safari rock. Cmon. And this is all coming from one mind of a 17 year old. Im SURE a large team of adults could think of more. The moves I mentioned you might think are weak, but I'm sure that getting hit by a rock would hurt much more then getting hit by a turnip. While im at it, I'll also mention that Fox, Captain Falcon, Peach, and many others come from games that do not use combat, and yet they seemed to find good movesets for them, yes?? And seriously. If Peach can hurt Bowser/Ganondorf, Im sure a trainer can. Smash Bros isnt exactly what you would call a realistic game now, is it. Either way, this arguement is pointless because it has already been decided how trainer will play in game. My statement earlier was opinionated, yes, but I believe they were all logical points.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a bit.



Well friggin said


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 13, 2007)

i wonder if Pokemon trainer will have Ash VA


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 13, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Excuse me?? No. Ok, let me give you a small example of what a pokemon trainer could do. If you have ever played pokemon, which im guessing most of you have.. you know there is a large variety the trainer can do. Fishing, Biking, throwing stones, etc. Now how can you incorporate those into a fighting game? Well gee lets think here. Just a few examples, Up+B (Recovery) Pulls out Fishing Rod, and casts it off to latch onto the ledge. Reel in to pull yourself up. Side+B, Trainer hops on bike, and mows down everyone in his path, similar to yoshis egg roll in SSBM. B, Throw a Safari rock. Cmon. And this is all coming from one mind of a 17 year old. Im SURE a large team of adults could think of more. The moves I mentioned you might think are weak, but I'm sure that getting hit by a rock would hurt much more then getting hit by a turnip. While im at it, I'll also mention that Fox, Captain Falcon, Peach, and many others come from games that do not use combat, and yet they seemed to find good movesets for them, yes?? And seriously. If Peach can hurt Bowser/Ganondorf, Im sure a trainer can. Smash Bros isnt exactly what you would call a realistic game now, is it. Either way, this arguement is pointless because it has already been decided how trainer will play in game. My statement earlier was opinionated, yes, but I believe they were all logical points.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a bit.



What would be the point of a Pokemon trainer.....that HAS NO POKEMON. that is the only thing that is good about them. If the Pokemon trainer didnt have pokemon it would be a disaster.

You = Fail


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 13, 2007)

Don't turn this into a flame war, guys. Just respect each others opinions and move on.

Anyway...






*BEST.FUCKING.UPDATE.EVER.*

My ten-year-old self's dream finally comes true.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 13, 2007)

Ok sorry TenshiOni..

I know this is pretty amazing. I am now soo excited for the game.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, I thought the update blew. After the Franklin Badge I was expecting Ness 

As far as Pokemon Trainer goes though, pretty cool, I think that since the damage is shared, it should be a fairly balanced character. Also, keeping a pokemon out too long or switching them out too quickly appearantly causes them to suck more, which should help from people spamming the switch. I think that it's a very good idea for a character - I just hope that one pokemon isn't severely better than the others (like Sheik/Zelda).

Having a pokemon trainer not use pokemon doesn't make any sense, sure you can throw rocks and ride a bike in the game, but the game is, after all, _pokemon_, not "ride bike, fish, and throw rock trainer".

Oh, and just because Charizard is a dragon, doesn't mean that he'll fly and the like. I just can't see ridley being anything but a support character.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 13, 2007)

Well yah if the damage didnt carry over they would be way to powerful. 3 chars with say 4 lives each??! 

thats wayy too much to handle.


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 13, 2007)

They'll definitely work similar to Shiek/Zelda in that killing any one of them will result in a stock loss. It'll be like switching between Shiek & Zelda except with a stamina timer prohibiting you from abusing one more than the others. 

Anyone else think that by giving the character the simple name of "Pokemon Trainer" Sakurai is pretty much confirming an alternate costume to be the female trainer from FireRed/LeafGreen?

I hope so. Would rock.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 13, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Anyone else think that by giving the character the simple name of "Pokemon Trainer" Sakurai is pretty much confirming an alternate costume to be the female trainer from FireRed/LeafGreen?
> 
> I hope so. Would rock.



Oh indeed 



slimscane said:


> - I just hope that one pokemon isn't severely better than the others (like Sheik/Zelda).



I think people who actually played *Zelda* and not Sheik took pride in the fact that they could kick butt without being the "noob version" I know I did :]



slimscane said:


> Having a pokemon trainer not use pokemon doesn't make any sense, sure you can throw rocks and ride a bike in the game, but the game is, after all, _pokemon_, not "ride bike, fish, and throw rock trainer".



Ok guys, he never said the trainer _couldn't_ use pokemon too. Don't you think it would be creative and fun to use a trainer who could fight with his fists/tools AND his pokemon. It sounds like a rad idea to me


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 13, 2007)

Holy shit RED!

Game over man, game over!


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 13, 2007)

> The Pokémon Trainer has finally arrived. And it looks like he doesn’t do his fighting directly.


Nah, looks like the trainer will be in the background the entire time.

So it's more than likely that either Bulbasaur, Ivysaur, or Charizard simply pick up the items for him.

In moving stages the Trainer will probably be on a Pidgeot or something.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 13, 2007)

Hmm, wonder what the Trainer's final Smash will be... Do Ivysaur and Squirtle evolve into Venasaur and Wartortle/Blastoise? Or does the Tainer call on the help of a Legendary Pokemon (which would probably be something like Darkrai, Palkia or Darkrai due to the recent airing of the 10th movie in Japan)? Or will be call on a flock of Pidgey/Spearow/Tailow/Starly to attack everyone? Or what? So many possibilitis...


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Aug 13, 2007)

>>; Thank you for clearing that up Santen. *Sigh*

@TenshiOni - Hahah, genius! That would be freaking hilarious to see Trainer flying a pidgeot in space


----------



## ViЯaL (Aug 13, 2007)

Im gonna be spamming Charizard like crazy...
I hope Its like a badass Bowser that can fly in gameplay so I can learn the moves for 2 characters at once


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 13, 2007)

slimscane said:


> I just can't see ridley being anything but a support character.



What about as a boss in the story mode? Ridely got recognition in that boss labeled track based on Metroid, and the story mode will have side scrolling stages...>_>


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 13, 2007)

If you know Mugen and have played with Psyduck you'll know this idea was done before with excelent results XDDDD...

Misty was on the back and you could send starmie and horsea to support psyduck...

THIS WILL BE THE GREATEST GAME EVER...


----------



## slimscane (Aug 13, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> What about as a boss in the story mode? Ridely got recognition in that boss labeled track based on Metroid, and the story mode will have side scrolling stages...>_>



That's a major possibility, actually, that's probably right. But it would be like the Master Hand, you couldn't play as him. You can't have truly flying characters in Smash Bros, it would completely break the game. :amazed


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 13, 2007)

Who's betting that the the pokemon trainer will most likely end up like Zelda/Sheik, in that one of them just totally eclipses the others and gets played a lot more often

Charizard is going to have a bad-ass factor that will make people want to rush to play him, but it's probably going to end up that Squirtle is just better to use out of the three....but if we get to use squirtle with shades then I suppose all will be set right.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 13, 2007)

slimscane said:


> But it would be like the Master Hand, you couldn't play as him.



>_____> he is playable...through special methods.


----------



## Falco-san (Aug 13, 2007)

Viral said:


> Who's betting that the the pokemon trainer will most likely end up like Zelda/Sheik, in that one of them just totally eclipses the others and gets played a lot more often
> 
> Charizard is going to have a bad-ass factor that will make people want to rush to play him, but it's probably going to end up that Squirtle is just better to use out of the three....but if we get to use squirtle with shades then I suppose all will be set right.



Ahh but Sakurai thought of that, you will get some sort of "stamina" meter, to prevent overswitching or just maining one of the pokemon.

My idea for final smash: Trainer chucks like 20 pokeballs(the item) on the level, can you imagine it? 20 pokebal pokemon rampiging on the screen, and they are all yours


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 13, 2007)

slimscane said:


> That's a major possibility, actually, that's probably right. But it would be like the Master Hand, you couldn't play as him. You can't have truly flying characters in Smash Bros, it would completely break the game. :amazed



Why does Ridley have to be able to fly? Just give him a kirby-like floating ability in the air. He should have a shot in the game. I wouldn't complain if he ended up as a story mode character though either.



Falco-san said:


> My idea for final smash: Trainer chucks like 20 pokeballs(the item) on the level, can you imagine it? 20 pokebal pokemon rampiging on the screen, and they are all yours



Not a bad idea xD


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Aug 13, 2007)

Falco-san said:


> My idea for final smash: Trainer chucks like 20 pokeballs(the item) on the level, can you imagine it? 20 pokebal pokemon rampiging on the screen, and they are all yours



Dude that would be so awesome  
Imagine the impossible chance that you got all 20 to be Snorlax or something. That would be so funny.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 13, 2007)

Viral said:


> Who's betting that the the pokemon trainer will most likely end up like Zelda/Sheik, in that one of them just totally eclipses the others and gets played a lot more often
> 
> Charizard is going to have a bad-ass factor that will make people want to rush to play him, but it's probably going to end up that Squirtle is just better to use out of the three....but if we get to use squirtle with shades then I suppose all will be set right.



Probably. I see only charizard as a real threat. but you never know.


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 13, 2007)

Ivysaur > Charizard.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 13, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Dude that would be so awesome
> Imagine the impossible chance that you got all 20 to be Snorlax or something. That would be so funny.


That's why it won't happen; too terribly broken. The possibility of having 20 Groudons all on the stag at once? No. Just not happening.


----------



## Banshi (Aug 13, 2007)

Lamest character AND update EVER, seriously how could you work with that, while he's putting out all those pokemon someone can just come out behind him and its over


----------



## Shiron (Aug 13, 2007)

Banshi said:


> Lamest character AND update EVER, seriously how could you work with that, while he's putting out all those pokemon someone can just come out behind him and its over


If I'm understanding it right, you can't harm the Trainer himself. He just stands in the background of the stage, giving orders to his Pokemon. He can't actually do anything himself, nor can he himself be harmed; only his Pokemon can actually attack or be harmed.

That is, if I'm understanding this right.

Also, just had a thought: Pikachu's final smash=Surfing Pikachu (on the surfboard and all); I can just so see this happening, especially with how he has reemerged as an unlockable in Pokemon Battle Revolution.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Aug 13, 2007)

Shiron said:


> If I'm understanding it right, you can't harm the Trainer himself. He just stands in the background of the stage, giving orders to his Pokemon. He can't actually do anything himself, nor can he himself be harmed; only his Pokemon can actually attack or be harmed.
> 
> That is, if I'm understanding this right.
> 
> Also, just had a thought: Pikachu's final smash=Surfing Pikachu (on the surfboard and all); I can just so see this happening, especially with how he has reemerged as an unlockable in Pokemon Battle Revolution.



Hahah, yeah. Your understanding that right.

But Pikas final smash has already been confirmed.


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 13, 2007)

Banshi said:


> Lamest character AND update EVER, seriously how could you work with that, while he's putting out all those pokemon someone can just come out behind him and its over


...

By "in the background" and judging from the screen shots...it's QUITE obvious that the trainer himself is never actually in harms way.

You should try reading the actual updates and not just looking at the pretty pictures...well, in this case, you didn't seem to look at those, either.


----------



## Calm (Aug 13, 2007)

They should have made prince of persia one of the characters in it. he'd OWNED asses


----------



## Shiron (Aug 13, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Hahah, yeah. Your understanding that right.
> 
> But Pikas final smash has already been confirmed.


Orh, it has? I really should take some time to look at the site myself...

Anyway, originally posted this elsewhere. This is the only I way I could have seen the Trainer having anything offensive himself at all:


			
				Shiron said:
			
		

> Hmm, the only idea that I have that would make the Trainer himself good offensively would be if they gave him the abillity to use an equivelant of the Pokemon move Fling (with a bit of Delibird's Present attack mixed in), which has the chance of throwing a Flame Orb, Toxic Orb, Rock, or Super Potion:
> 
> Flame Orb: Same as when it's flung in game, pretty much. Burns the opponent with flames.
> Toxic Orb: Same as when it's flung in game, again. Damages the opponent with poison.
> ...


Too bad all he'll do is just sit around in the background, though.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 13, 2007)

The only thing that bothers me about The Pokemon Trainer is that he has Ivysaur instead of Bulbasaur. I'd much rather have his team as Bulbasaur, Wartortle and Charizard. Maybe alternate costumes will be alternate evolved forms *fingers crossed*


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 13, 2007)

Snake is alittle tedious to play with.....


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 13, 2007)

Imperiex said:


> Snake is alittle tedious to play with.....


How? The game isn't out, and we haven't seen an update that explains how to play as Snake.


----------



## Banshi (Aug 13, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> ...
> 
> By "in the background" and judging from the screen shots...it's QUITE obvious that the trainer himself is never actually in harms way.
> 
> You should try reading the actual updates and not just looking at the pretty pictures...well, in this case, you didn't seem to look at those, either.


 Thanks for clearing that up for me......now its even LAMER.
4 playable pokemon in the game now they might as well just let them be there own character like jigglypuff and pikachu
they just put the trainer in there cause of the new pokemon games, same thing they did with roy in melee to market the new fire emblem game.
they need to stop doing that


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 13, 2007)

Psssh, Snake can snap Charizards neck with ease!


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 13, 2007)

Banshi said:


> Thanks for clearing that up for me......now its even LAMER.
> 4 playable pokemon in the game now they might as well just let them be there own character like jigglypuff and pikachu



*facepalm*

That's not the point of the character. The point of the Trainer is that you are able to use three movesets and three unique characters with vastly different (I'm assuming) weights and centers of gravity. But the cost is that you have to circulate them with some strategy or else your playing will be inhibited in a number of ways.

I'm betting that the pokemon trainer will become a favorite of those who are good at changing strategies on the fly. But that point aside....

YOU GET TO PLAY AS THE MOTHERFUCKING CHARIZARD! 

My inner ten year old is squealing with delight.


Goofy Titan said:


> Psssh, Snake can snap Charizards neck with ease!



Videogames have come such a long way


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 13, 2007)

I still think Bulbasaur, Wartortle and Charizard would have been better lineup. Or maybe Bulbasaur, Charmander and Squirtle to be more iconic.


----------



## Tash (Aug 13, 2007)

Squirtle probably will be the most prefered. I think that the final smash will be different for each pokemon. Squirtle=hydro pump
                                       Ivysaur=Solarbeam
                                       Charizard=Blast Burn/Overheat


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 13, 2007)

Cool update, totally unexpected... atleast for me. Charizard looks great!


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 13, 2007)

It's kind of sad though. Now Charizard can't be used as a pokeball. I really don't care about the other two but charizard is a veteran from every game.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 13, 2007)

Well look at it this way. Now you can control him and he dosent dissapear so quickly.


----------



## Nexas (Aug 13, 2007)

So I'm guessing that Charizard will be the heavy hitter,Squirtle will be the speedster,and Ivysaur will be the balanced one.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 13, 2007)

that makes sense.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 13, 2007)

i can't wait to make some real wavedashing with squirtle (surf anyone?)


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 13, 2007)

haha If we can even wave dash in SSBB.


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 13, 2007)

I think that they will make the final smash more like a combined attack of all three pokemon instead of a different one for each pokemon. A standard final smash will make the character more balanced. Plus, the show always did those combined attacks of fire+water+grass. Although the character _should_ be based on the games over the show.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 13, 2007)

martinipenguin said:


> I think that they will make the final smash more like a combined attack of all three pokemon instead of a different one for each pokemon. A standard final smash will make the character more balanced. Plus, the show always did those combined attacks of fire+water+grass. Although the character _should_ be based on the games over the show.


Well the fact the Pokemon Trainer is modeled after the FR/LG trainer rather than Satoshi/Ash is a sign they'll be doing just that.


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 13, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Well the fact the Pokemon Trainer is modeled after the FR/LG trainer rather than Satoshi/Ash is a sign they'll be doing just that.



Well, yes, the character model is based off of FR/LG, but the line up of pokemon is based off of the show.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 13, 2007)

Hmm... I wonder... Perhaps the Pokemon Trainer's Final Smash will change Red's lineup to the one he actually had when you fight him in the second gen games (while still keeping the stamina thing and all that), along with a possible costume change, or something like that. Basically, the final smash would give him a few more options if that's the case, and some more power.

...Although Red has Pikachu (which was his strongest Pokemon), when you fight him, so perhaps not... Hmm...

Edit: @martinipenguin: No, Red's roster is not based off of the show. It's based off of his team in the second gen games when you fought him, which had a Blastoise, Venasaur, and Charizard on it.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 13, 2007)

martinipenguin said:


> Well, yes, the character model is based off of FR/LG, but the line up of pokemon is based off of the show.


No, if it was he'd have Bulbasaur.


These three sets of Pokemon are the starter Pokemon in Red, Green, Blue, Fire Red and Leaf Green.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Aug 13, 2007)

Great update,We got 3 Brand new characters


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 13, 2007)

Trainer is so cool, I'll probably play with him the most now. He's so unique.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 13, 2007)

Also, if you look at most of the pictures then you can see Pokemon Stadium has been confirmed, but that was pretty expected.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 13, 2007)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Also, if you look at most of the pictures then you can see Pokemon Stadium has been confirmed, but that was pretty expected.



Wasn't that the same area thats been shown since the second SSBB trailer?

We've seen more of that on the site than the Mario Kart area.


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 13, 2007)

I think the tainer may be a repeat of Zelda/Shiek: Zelda couldn't really do anything but Shiek wipped every ones ass. I guarantee that one of the pokemon (probably Squirtle) will be vastly superior to the other two.


----------



## Banshi (Aug 13, 2007)

No, i think they are paying alot more attention to balance this time


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 13, 2007)

Let's hope so.

I just thought of a possible stage. A soccer field based off of Mario Strikers.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 13, 2007)

martinipenguin said:


> Let's hope so.
> 
> I just thought of a possible stage. A soccer field based off of Mario Strikers.



No...that raises the chance of Waluigi in the game, the black sheep of Nintendo D:

Leave the Mario Sports games out of my Smash, plz.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Aug 13, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> No...that raises the chance of Waluigi in the game, the black sheep of Nintendo D:
> 
> Leave the Mario Sports games out of my Smash, plz.



yeah, i totally agree.

and i was wondering abotu costume changes fer the pokemon trainer and pokemon.......how'd that werk?

as long as squirtle gets the squirtle squad glasses, i dun'give a shit whut anyone else wears.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 13, 2007)

Banshi said:


> No, i think they are paying alot more attention to balance this time


Then once again I'll make a note of something that is a problem with that. You see Charizard being a fire type is stronger than a grass type which is in the centre of the evolution line in this team. Now if it went Grass/Basic, Water/1st Stage and Fire/2nd Stage then it would balence with the type getting weaker as we go higher in the evolutionry chain. That and I want another excuse for wanting Bulbsaur instead of Ivysaur.



MushroomBoy said:


> yeah, i totally agree.
> 
> and i was wondering abotu costume changes fer the pokemon trainer and pokemon.......how'd that werk?
> 
> as long as squirtle gets the squirtle squad glasses, i dun'give a shit whut anyone else wears.


I doubt we'll be seeing anime designs in the game. My guess is the trainer will change and my hope is that Ivysaur will be replaced with Bulbasaur.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 13, 2007)

Isn't the trainer Red, the main character of the original Pokemon game?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 13, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Isn't the trainer Red, the main character of the original Pokemon game?


Indeed. Since he has all three starters though, it's probably the Red from Pokemon Yellow/Gold/Silver in particular.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 13, 2007)

Isn't the one in Yellow Ash? Because out of all the versions, that one emulated the anime more.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 13, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Isn't the one in Yellow Ash? Because out of all the versions, that one emulated the anime more.


No, the trainer in Yellow is still Red; that's just the incarnation of him that Satoshi/Ash was based off of, I believe. This same Red was the one you could fight in Gold/Silver, which is obviously the one from Yellow because the strongest Pokemon in his roster was a Pikachu (along with having the three Kanto starters final evolutions, and the only game you could get all three of them in without trading was Yellow).

And all of the games had Satoshi/Ash as a name for the main character and Shigeru/Garry as an option for the rivals name, in addition to Red and Blue, so their names were taken from the game no matter how you go. So, the Red and Blue main character could be considered as Ash as well.


----------



## Omega id (Aug 13, 2007)

Donno anything about the game, the last news I read about this title was that snake would be in it, which completely turned me off. I don't own a Wii but i'll probably get back into the series (haven't played Melee seriously, or at all since I was in college;two years ago)


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 13, 2007)

Shiron said:


> Indeed. Since he has all three starters though, it's probably the Red from Pokemon Yellow/Gold/Silver in particular.


Incorrect. This is the Red from Fire Red and Leaf Green.


----------



## Svenjamin (Aug 13, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Don't turn this into a flame war, guys. Just respect each others opinions and move on.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> ...



I thought you WERE ten years old :amazed


----------



## Shiron (Aug 13, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Incorrect. This is the Red from Fire Red and Leaf Green.


How so? This Red has and uses all three starters. The only game where he got all three starters were Yellow and Gold/Silver when you fought him. It makes more sense then him being the R/B/G/FR/LG Red, with the two other starters traded over to him.

Yes... the Red from Y/G/S was more known for Pikachu than the starters... but that can easily be countered by noting that Pikachu is already a character all by himself, so giving Red Pikachu, despite it being his icon Pokemon in those games, would be redundant. Thus, they just gave him the three starters instead.

Although, I really don't see why we're arguing, on second thought. It doesn't say which Red that it is, nor does it call him Red at all. So, he can really be either Red (RBG: traded to get all three starters, Y/G/S: got all three starters through the course of his plot), and arguing over this is quite pointless, really. =/


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 13, 2007)

I hope they put the D/P or R/S/E or G/S/C Trainers in the game aswell.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Aug 13, 2007)

Shiron said:


> How so? This Red has and uses all three starters. The only game where he got all three starters were Yellow and Gold/Silver when you fought him. It makes more sense then him being the R/B/G/FR/LG Red, with the two other starters traded over to him.
> 
> Yes... the Red from Y/G/S was more known for Pikachu than the starters... but that can easily be countered by noting that Pikachu is already a character all by himself, so giving Red Pikachu, despite it being his icon Pokemon in those games, would be redundant. Thus, they just gave him the three starters instead.
> 
> Although, I really don't see why we're arguing, on second thought. It doesn't say which Red that it is, nor does it call him Red at all. So, he can really be either Red (RBG: traded to get all three starters, Y/G/S: got all three starters through the course of his plot), and arguing over this is quite pointless, really. =/



gee, i didn't think it was that important, or that this became the pokemon thread.

whoever's in is in, and marvel at their elite fearitued.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 13, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I hope they put the D/P or R/S/E or G/S/C Trainers in the game aswell.


That's an interesting idea. I hope so. 



MushroomBoy said:


> gee, i didn't think it was that important, or that this became the pokemon thread.
> 
> whoever's in is in, and marvel at their elite fearitued.


It's not that important, really (as I admitted in the last paragraph of that)...

And of course this isn't the Pokemon thread. However, Pokemon has always been a part of SSB, and thus the talk about Pokemon; it's part of the game, so it will be talked about. =/


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 13, 2007)

never knew this place exist...

Anyways, anyone make a bet for a Red clone...say May or Brendan?


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Aug 13, 2007)

rofk at yer sig, linkaro. maybe that's mario BEFORE the shrooms? xD

anywhoo, squirtle is complete pro.


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 13, 2007)

MushroomBoy said:


> rofk at yer sig, linkaro. maybe that's mario BEFORE the shrooms? xD
> 
> anywhoo, squirtle is complete pro.



yeah....maybe I should have say WTF?.

Anyways, I go to ikipedia first to find out wha's new in SSBB (My job banned the site) and I wan WTF NO WAY!!!!!.   still...I not please with the way he is called PKMN trainer instead of Red or Satoshi/Ash.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Aug 13, 2007)

yeah, it was awesome to see. i thought it was an assist trophy at first.


that said:


who the hell would NOT want to pwn with that? honestly. if there's no ridley, at least we know we got the next best thing.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 13, 2007)

So what, the Pokemon Trainer's shoots himself when all his Pokemon die?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 13, 2007)

No, I bet he'll just kneel down in a faggy way and admit defeat like Ash, or the Owl Knight in Castlevania


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Aug 13, 2007)

Grevane said:


> So what, the Pokemon Trainer's shoots himself when all his Pokemon die?



yeaaaaaaa...............................nooooooooooooo. they haven't really.....well, kidna explained it. i mean, if your poke falls off or flies away, then obviously yer done, but the stamina thing is simple, the more you use one dude, or switch, the weaker/slower they get.

so really, like everyone else, except stamina is a big issue.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 13, 2007)

Grevane said:


> So what, the Pokemon Trainer's shoots himself when all his Pokemon die?


xD Nah, it'll probably work similarly to what happened to the Ice Climbers when the main one (can't remember their names, nor which one was which... been too long since I last played Melee) ended up KOed, while the other one was still on the stage.

And all the Pokemon share the same life gague.


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 13, 2007)

So.....is there a possiblies of May or Brenden with Mudkip, Grovile and Blaseiken?

I just remember...there's going to be a camara mode.


----------



## Banshi (Aug 13, 2007)

Grevane said:


> So what, the Pokemon Trainer's shoots himself when all his Pokemon die?


 No, he will actually fight for himself for once, instead of slaving his pocket monsters


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Aug 13, 2007)

Banshi said:


> No, he will actually fight for himself for once, instead of slaving his pocket monsters



wrong.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 13, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> So.....is there a possiblies of May or Mudkip with Mudkip, Mudkip and Mudkip?



Mudkip!!

DO U LEIK MUDKIPS?!


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 13, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Mudkip!!
> 
> DO U LEIK MUDKIPS?!



Dude....do u like mudkips?

Proof:  U switch my quotes to mudkips....and leaving out May.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 13, 2007)

That's cause May LURRRRRRVES MUDKIPS!


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 13, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> That's cause May LURRRRRRVES MUDKIPS!



...
I thought it was Torchic.


----------



## Tash (Aug 14, 2007)

IT'S ME SWAJIO. The alternate version of the trainer is probaly female with shiney pokes instead.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 14, 2007)

...What the ?


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Aug 14, 2007)

Ewwww... Todays update is creepy..  
Its an interesting ability, but I can't stand how it looks..


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 14, 2007)

The devil? Yeah, looks weird too me. He's all blue and stuff. What he does is interesting though, will definitely create panic whenever he appears.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm not a fan of this weeks updates thus far D: Hopefully they are cramming all the bad stuff together to make the good stuff that much better 

This devil is strangely reminiscent of Tingle :S


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Aug 14, 2007)

good thing he's in shape.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 14, 2007)

Devil is me stop bothering me damnit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 14, 2007)

lol the devil and today is my 19th birthday bad omen


----------



## Draffut (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok, I have been ut of touch with this game for a while.

How many chareters are they up to now?  The more the worse (More you have, the more balance goes to shit)

What is this pokemon trainer stuff everyone is going on about.  Are they turnign this game into half Pokemon Collosuem or some BS?


----------



## HEATAQUA (Aug 14, 2007)

Devil was in a game called Devil World,the game did not appear in the US,Here's the picture


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 14, 2007)

_The rider sold his soul to the devil_


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 14, 2007)

HEATAQUA said:


> Devil was in a game called Devil World,the game did not appear in the US,Here's the picture



huh. Very interesting. Looks like a mix of pacman, the original donkey kong/mario games.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 14, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> lol the devil and today is my 19th birthday bad omen


 Happy birthday



Draffut said:


> Ok, I have been ut of touch with this game for a while.
> 
> How many chareters are they up to now?  The more the worse (More you have, the more balance goes to shit)
> 
> What is this pokemon trainer stuff everyone is going on about.  Are they turnign this game into half Pokemon Collosuem or some BS?


Pokemon trainer is like Zelda/Shiek from Melee, except squirtle/ivysaur/charizard.

Brawl is supposed to have more characters than melee, so, well, I guess that sucks for you, and everyone else that wants to play competitively. However, I am a tad hopefully that they could release balance patches for the game that would balance it, it's really a pipe dream based on how nintendo has handled all their online stuff up to now, but it could happen.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow, they actually are going to put something from Devil World in the game.

They removed the Devil World trophy in Melee in the PAL version, locked it out in the US version, and it could legitly be unlocked in the JP version.

It's not like they picked this game out of blue air; Miyamoto made that game.


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah, Devil World was a game only released in Japan that was developed by Miyamoto himself. It wasn't very good, pretty much just a rip off of Pacman.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm glad it's in there though, just for the fact that it was only released in Japan, it gives hope that other Japan only characters might be in the game, like Lucas


----------



## Tash (Aug 14, 2007)

Lol. He reminds me of the Devil from the Black&White games. At least he's not wearing a thong.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 14, 2007)

It was also released in Europe, and I do think they would include some characters never seen beyond JP shores. Nintendo realizes if something that was JP-only pops up in Brawl, people will get interest in it. That's what brought Fire Emblem around :3


----------



## Dedge (Aug 14, 2007)

cant wait to get it
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LNd6CANx3o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dedge (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks amazing


----------



## Jazz (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok, Let's see... Squirtle is 1'08"

Mario must then be less than two feet tall according to the new screens.


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 14, 2007)

Dedge welcome to August 14, 2007


----------



## Omega id (Aug 14, 2007)

I still say this game needs more classic Nintendo characters... With Solid Snake in it they are just running out of ideas.

I'd like to see one of the bosses from Super Mario World in this. Or maybe Captain Nintendo... that would own.


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 14, 2007)

Omega id said:


> I still say this game needs more classic Nintendo characters... With Solid Snake in it they are just running out of ideas.



You know it wasn't Nintendo's idea to put Solid Snake in Brawl. They were asked to.


----------



## Omega id (Aug 14, 2007)

bah... then never mind my previous statement... still, it'd be nice if Smash Brothers kept characters under Nintendo only =/ Or else we're going to have every other popular franchise in this game... which would then really get people jumping on this shit, especially with the introduction of Final Fantasy characters... ho boy...


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 14, 2007)

Well, they will most likely only be putting one character from certain companies in the game. For example, one Capcom character, one Sega character, etc. So with the inclusion of Solid Snake there would be no more Konami characters. Also, going by this logic, I doubt they will put in a Final Fantasy character when they can go for other Square Enix characters. Sora for Brawl!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 14, 2007)

martinipenguin said:


> Sora for Brawl!



If he was ever included into Brawl, he'd be the worst character EVER in a Nintendo developed game.

Even moreso than Waluigi.

Besides, Sakurai said when maybe 2-3 third party characters would be put in the game. Snake is one, Sonic has been the most suggested to join the fray, followed by Geno, I think.


----------



## Omega id (Aug 14, 2007)

If Capcom's input ends up being Dante I'll be pissed =/ Ryu (Street Fighter) is their original mascot. When people used to say Capcom, the image of Ryu would be there in the back of peoples minds... That'd be a complete betrayal of the franchise IMO =/ and it would just go to show that Capcom really did abandon the SF project. Seeing as how there hasn't been any new SF games in nearly a decade. As for Sega... it has to be Sonic  Though Konami should've included one of the protagnists from Castlevania instead.


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 14, 2007)

I think they would put in Megaman, as far as Capcom goes, although I'd much rather see Viewtiful Joe. 

I agree, someone from Castelvania would be much better than Snake.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Aug 14, 2007)

Phoenix Wright dammit!


----------



## Dedge (Aug 14, 2007)

Cant what to get it 
trailer->[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LNd6CANx3o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MegamanXZero (Aug 14, 2007)

Omega id said:


> If Capcom's input ends up being Dante I'll be pissed =/ Ryu (Street Fighter) is their original mascot. When people used to say Capcom, the image of Ryu would be there in the back of peoples minds... That'd be a complete betrayal of the franchise IMO =/ and it would just go to show that Capcom really did abandon the SF project. Seeing as how there hasn't been any new SF games in nearly a decade. As for Sega... it has to be Sonic  Though Konami should've included one of the protagnists from Castlevania instead.



Captain Commando is the original mascot of Capcom and Megaman is now the present mascot of Capcom. Ryu is only the mascot of Capcom's Fighting genre.


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 14, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Phoenix Wright dammit!



Pheonix Wright would be the most absolute best character ever! He must be in Brawl!


----------



## Dedge (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Jazz (Aug 14, 2007)

Dedge said:


> Cant what to get it
> trailer->[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LNd6CANx3o[/YOUTUBE]



Have you been under a rock these past two years?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 14, 2007)

martinipenguin said:


> Pheonix Wright would be the most absolute best character ever! He must be in Brawl!


No objections here.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 14, 2007)

J-san said:


> Have you been under a rock these past *two* years?



Do you know how many days are in a year?


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 14, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Do you know how many days are in a year?



  365
+365
730


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 14, 2007)

Good, you there, know your math. 

Too bad that trailer that is 'two years old' is just a tad bit over a year. A year and 3 months, technically.


----------



## Jazz (Aug 14, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Do you know how many days are in a year?



One, two, who actually keeps tab on this shit anyway?

Not like it matters.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 14, 2007)

Viewtiful Joe needs to be in.


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 14, 2007)

I agree with you about Viewtiful Joe, but I know they will go with Megaman over Viewtiful Joe. It makes me so sad.


----------



## Omega id (Aug 14, 2007)

MegamanXLanDarkZero said:


> Captain Commando is the original mascot of Capcom and Megaman is now the present mascot of Capcom. Ryu is only the mascot of Capcom's Fighting genre.



Well FYI no one gives a damn about Captain Commando. Megaman may be popular now but all throughout the 90's it was Street Fighter that was rockin' it out. Besides, as far as America goes Ryu is the best known by fans of not only fighting games but anyone that knows Capcom in General... It's just too bad Capcom refuses to deliver any more Street Fighter games and they keep making crappy spin offs of the Megaman series (Well, Megaman Zero was alright).

EDIT: Captain Nintendo needs to be in this game!


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 14, 2007)

Hmm this update is pretty interesting...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 14, 2007)

Personally, I would suggest anyone who hasn't played Devil World to play it. Be it if it ever shows up on the Virtual Console or a ROM.

It's a fun game, and like old games, it loops. After Phase 10, it is the same areas but harder stuff.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 15, 2007)

Stickers... mmkay



Pretty fun I guess. Like collecting the trophies. Speaking of which, according to the update, there seem to be trophies too.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 15, 2007)

lol stickers


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Aug 15, 2007)

Seems kinda like a pointless addition, ecspecially if there are trophies around as well.. Still it is the best update this week *IMO*  
I just hope for a better update soon..


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 15, 2007)

Arrgh, I just know I'm going to spend all my time attempting to collect them all!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Aug 15, 2007)

you know how it is, gotta catch em all, and all that.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 15, 2007)

Uh....is this sticker element the same as the trophies from Melee? Where you have the diversity of many a Nintendo game before you?


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 15, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Uh....is this sticker element the same as the trophies from Melee? Where you have the diversity of many a Nintendo game before you?



Sure looks like it. Just those screen shots have all kinds of crazy stuff in them. Looks like a good 10 games represented right there


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 15, 2007)

Heh, I noticed Rawk Hawk.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 15, 2007)

Hmm more customization with your trophys. I actually like it.


----------



## Kai (Aug 15, 2007)

Newer updates just keep sprouting. This will be one hell of a game to beat completely.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 15, 2007)

mhm. But if it is truely that long then it will be worth the wait.


----------



## \zol (Aug 15, 2007)

So the Poke Trainer will use 3 of the starters to fight with huh?

Anyways, as for Online, the mic on the controller should act as the communication device, hopefully.


----------



## Jazz (Aug 15, 2007)

\zol said:


> So the Poke Trainer will use 3 of the starters to fight with huh?
> 
> Anyways, as for Online, the mic on the controller should act as the communication device, hopefully.



It's not a mic, it's a speaker.


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 15, 2007)

^^^It's also a mic, they just haven't released a game that uses it.

Wow, what a lame idea and update. Way to waste my time Nintendo.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Aug 15, 2007)

martinipenguin said:


> ^^^It's also a mic, they just haven't released a game that uses it.
> 
> Wow, what a lame idea and update. Way to waste my time Nintendo.


cool! a whiner!

and yeah, im pretty sure it's only a speaker......  no mic.


----------



## Aman (Aug 15, 2007)

I believe it's been said that the Wii Remote basically has the brain of a microphone inside.


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 15, 2007)

MushroomBoy said:


> cool! a whiner!



But it is a dumb idea. I mean stickers? Stickers? You've got to be kidding me.

They could have just applied the same thing to trophies. Cause that's really all these stickers are, trophies that you can move around and are really easy to collect.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 15, 2007)

I hope he will continue with a new playable character update every Monday.


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm still hoping against hope for some gulden sun characters D:


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 16, 2007)

UPDATE JAPAN TIME: Tether Recovery




FUCK YEAH JAPAN TIME


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 16, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> UPDATE JAPAN TIME: ZSS's Grapple Whip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woot, nice GT!!! 

It says up special, so the grappling isn't the grab move anymore?


----------



## FEFFRock (Aug 16, 2007)

Well I plan on maining Marth and Samus just like before so we'll see if they keep some of their glitches in SSBB


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm curious how this move will work as an attack. My only idea is that it latches on to an opponent and then Samus shoots up to the opponent to land a physical attack. 

Also, does the move only shoot straight up? If so that would make it not very usefull as a means to get back on stage. In my mind it would only really be usefull if it shoots straight for the stage. And let's just hope that the move works better than the grappling hook in Melee, man that thing was a bitch to land, you had to land it like right on the corner of the ledge.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 16, 2007)

What the...we already knew this. Samus had that ability in the last game.

*is not impressed* xP


----------



## FEFFRock (Aug 16, 2007)

It still was a life saver most of the time.


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 16, 2007)

It was never something that was ever truely usefull to me.


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Aug 16, 2007)

Hm. You Must Recover Part II. I hope friday has something decent.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Aug 16, 2007)

martinipenguin said:


> And let's just hope that the move works better than the grappling hook in Melee, man that thing was a bitch to land, you had to land it like right on the corner of the ledge.



Huh? The Samus grapple in Melee was easy to land for me. You dont have to land it in any certain place, all you have to do is hit the ledge. Of course I mained Samus for a good 3-4 years, so I had my fair share of practicing it >>; I dont know how often you play Samus so 

But I agree with Santen.. Kinda lame update.. 
*Prays for better update tomorrow*
This weeks been crappy update wise..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 16, 2007)

in this picture ZSsamus recovery look diferent kinda like a mini spin attack


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 16, 2007)

Nothin' new, hope that they don't have an update for every character that can use this form of recovery (Link, Armored Samus), or things will get boring.


----------



## kewlmyc (Aug 16, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Huh? The Samus grapple in Melee was easy to land for me. You dont have to land it in any certain place, all you have to do is hit the ledge. Of course I mained Samus for a good 3-4 years, so I had my fair share of practicing it >>; I dont know how often you play Samus so
> 
> But I agree with Santen.. Kinda lame update..
> *Prays for better update tomorrow*
> *This weeks been crappy update wise..*



What are you talking about?!?  We got a new character this week.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 16, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Pokemon trainer is like Zelda/Shiek from Melee, except squirtle/ivysaur/charizard.



So are they removing Pikachu and Jigglypuff (my brother favorite charecter) from the game, or are we going to have a player trainer, and player pokemon, and pokeball items?  That just sounds silly.  (What would be cool would be if the trainer had a list of 5-6 pokemon to create his roster of 3 from at the start, and remove Pichu, Pikachu, Mewtwo, and Jigglypuff from the game)



> Brawl is supposed to have more characters than melee, so, well, I guess that sucks for you, and everyone else that wants to play competitively. However, I am a tad hopefully that they could release balance patches for the game that would balance it, it's really a pipe dream based on how nintendo has handled all their online stuff up to now, but it could happen.



Well, maybe it will accidentally become a balanced game, like MvC2.  We can always hope for that I guess.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 16, 2007)

^Er, Pikachu is still in the game. Has been so since the first trailer.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Aug 16, 2007)

what a lame update. I hope you all burn for it!


----------



## Slam (Aug 16, 2007)

lol       mod


----------



## Barking up the wrong tree (Aug 16, 2007)

wow everyone is just as excited about this game as i am, but indeed i hate the newest update.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 16, 2007)

Slam said:


> lol       mod



....The win level is teetering at fucking millions.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 16, 2007)

Hmmm do all of the chars get recovery moves?


----------



## Omolara (Aug 16, 2007)

Though the updates this week have been rather eh for me, I do think that the pokemon trainer is a pretty interesting idea. All I really care about though is Peach. Why haven't they announced her officially as a playable character? 
We got a glimpse of her for the newest game mode, but not as an official update. If she's not there, I'm gonna have to find a new way to kick my bf's ass.


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 16, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Hmmm do all of the chars get recovery moves?



That would be the logical assumption.


----------



## Razza (Aug 16, 2007)

I want my Squirtle to get the black glasses/Kamina glasses that it had in the show.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 16, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Hmmm do all of the chars get recovery moves?


Well, let's see.... If they don't have any recovery moves, they're basically SCREWED. That means they have no way of getting back on stage besides dying + respawn. Recovery has been a part of this game since it existed.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 16, 2007)

I hope tomorrow's is better than stickers/recovery moves.

*Waits patiently*


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 16, 2007)

i hear they r going to have megaman, is that true/ cause if it is...Megaman 4ever! oh n Sonic will be kickass too


----------



## Shiron (Aug 16, 2007)

Haxx said:


> i hear they r going to have megaman, is that true/ cause if it is...Megaman 4ever! oh n Sonic will be kickass too


Nope. Megaman has yet to be confirmed.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 17, 2007)

JAPAN TIME: FRIDAY 8/17

PEACH



NEED MOAR PEACH SCREAM


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 17, 2007)

PEACH!! One of my more favored characters in Melee!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 17, 2007)

I WANT DAISY!!!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 17, 2007)

Well, Peach is back, even though we kinda new from that 15 -second presentation movie...


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 17, 2007)

I've actually never played with Peach once :amazed 
Just got the impression that she was a weak character so I never bothered.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 17, 2007)

She srsly needs that "Hey Andy sweetie..." scream.

This person is outrageous.

I would cut off my wang to see it happen.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 17, 2007)

Omolara said:


> Though the updates this week have been rather eh for me, I do think that the pokemon trainer is a pretty interesting idea. All I really care about though is Peach. Why haven't they announced her officially as a playable character?
> We got a glimpse of her for the newest game mode, but not as an official update. If she's not there, I'm gonna have to find a new way to kick my bf's ass.



lol. Coincidence? =O


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 17, 2007)

Well, It pretty much looks like the same Peach. But if you look closely she has a diferent parasol, it has a heart at the end. Which means it's not Perry the Parasol.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 17, 2007)

LOL @ Toad facing Bowser. I wonder if her Down+B will still pick up some items like last time. There's bound to be some of the new items in that.


----------



## Omolara (Aug 17, 2007)

SWEET!
I'm just gonna go and shut up now....
 Woo 900 posts!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 17, 2007)

martinipenguin said:


> Well, It pretty much looks like the same Peach. But if you look closely she has a diferent parasol, it has a heart at the end. Which means it's not Perry the Parasol.



Awh ;(

Perry was a cool dude.


----------



## Omolara (Aug 17, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> I've actually never played with Peach once :amazed
> Just got the impression that she was a weak character so I never bothered.



You're missing out...
She light, and doesn't have as many moves as some other (overpowered) characters, but if you work hard you can pull of some pretty sweet combos and piss everyone else off. Being beaten by her is *always *an embarrassment. My bf says I've mastered the art of floating just out of reach. hehe


----------



## Aman (Aug 17, 2007)

This week was pretty disappointing compared to last week.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 17, 2007)

Aman said:


> This week was pretty disappointing compared to last week.


Are you kidding? We got two characters announced. Pokemon Trainer (who despite his lack of a Bulbasaur will be one of my favorate characters) and Princess Peach.

My guess is the next classic character to be revieled will be Captain Falcon.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 17, 2007)

peach look great


----------



## Aman (Aug 17, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Are you kidding? We got two characters announced. Pokemon Trainer (who despite his lack of a Bulbasaur will be one of my favorate characters) and Princess Peach.
> 
> My guess is the next classic character to be revieled will be Captain Falcon.


I got the weeks mixed up.  This week is indeed better than last week, but could still have been better.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 17, 2007)

Peach looks fine... trainer looks cool cuz of use of charizard, ivy, and squirt... 3 new pkm to use.

the rest of the updates sucked nuts...... i mean cmon, DEVIL????


----------



## Omolara (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah, Devil was kind of a wtf moment for me. How long before concerned parents start raising a fuss over the "Devil" being in a kid's game? Satanistic overtones, etcetera?

"No, mom, I'm not _playing_ as the Devil! He just messes up your life, just like he real one!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 17, 2007)

I guess you couldn't really avoid this update, but it is really not suprise. She was even in the trailer.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2007)

Omolara said:


> Yeah, Devil was kind of a wtf moment for me. How long before concerned parents start raising a fuss over the "Devil" being in a kid's game? Satanistic overtones, etcetera?
> 
> "No, mom, I'm not _playing_ as the Devil! He just messes up your life, just like he real one!"



I doubt it'll cause too much of a fuss. Now, if there was a character named Lucifer then shit would really started to roll.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 17, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I WANT DAISY!!!



Me too, although i hope she wont be some Dupe char.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 17, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I WANT DAISY!!!


I don't know, after her role in Double Dash I have a feeling we'll have more of this

_Art by Cotton-gravy_


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 17, 2007)

hell, i dont even REMEMBER daisy in DD.....


----------



## HEATAQUA (Aug 17, 2007)

I like Daisy more than Peach,Good to see Peach is back i like her new dress


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 17, 2007)

its the same, but so much more detail is put^

thats what i like best so far.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 17, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> I don't know, after her role in Double Dash I have a feeling we'll have more of this
> 
> _Art by Cotton-gravy_


LMAO. So true, so true.


----------



## Barking up the wrong tree (Aug 17, 2007)

Peach was good in melee, underated but good.


----------



## Splyte (Aug 17, 2007)

looks like ice climbers is the last of the melee newcomer starters. so im guessing they will be next weeks chara update. followed by falcon and ness(if he isnt replaced) and then the melee unlockables that are becoming brawl starters


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 17, 2007)

Barking up the wrong tree said:


> Peach was good in melee, underated but good.



Peach was top tier or high-mid at least.


----------



## Tash (Aug 17, 2007)

Omolara said:


> Yeah, Devil was kind of a wtf moment for me. How long before concerned parents start raising a fuss over the "Devil" being in a kid's game? Satanistic overtones, etcetera?
> 
> "No, mom, I'm not _playing_ as the Devil! He just messes up your life, just like he real one!"



You know this is coming from the controversie hunting parents.
"WAAT A DEVUL IN A SPEEDO!!!1111111! CALL THE NOOS"


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 17, 2007)

Swajio said:


> You know this is coming from the controversie hunting parents.
> "WAAT A DEVUL IN A SPEEDO!!!1111111! CALL THE NOOS"



DON'T YOU BE DESSIN DAT DEVIL.

YOU CAN'T EVEN KILL HIM.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 17, 2007)

I wonder if they still put the effort of being able to see up her dress.


----------



## mangod (Aug 17, 2007)

I think Peach looks pretty good in this game. Physically, the graphics have been bumped up on her. She's uh...shinier. *laugh* Also, more details have been added to her clothes. What I'm interested in is how she is going to control. Will she be the same as in Melee or will she get some new attacks? I personally can't stand her B move. It seems incredibly useless. It's a defensive move.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 17, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> I don't know, after her role in Double Dash I have a feeling we'll have more of this
> 
> _Art by Cotton-gravy_



HAHAHA. If she gets in I pray she has better fighting lines than that XP



Ketsuban said:


> looks like ice climbers is the last of the melee newcomer starters. so im guessing they will be next weeks chara update. followed by falcon and ness(if he isnt replaced) and then the melee unlockables that are becoming brawl starters



I don't see why ice climbers would be next. They aren't revealing in any particular order that I can tell.


----------



## Kai (Aug 17, 2007)

Peach was such a bitch to take down in Melee. She could recover from nearly anything, and her Down smash could rack up a whopping 60% of damage.

I hope she isn't as broken this time around.


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 18, 2007)

^^^Peach definitely wasn't broken. Most of her moves weren't especially powerful and she was very light (she went farther with less damage).



Ketsuban said:


> looks like ice climbers is the last of the melee newcomer starters. so im guessing they will be next weeks chara update. followed by falcon and ness(if he isnt replaced) and then the melee unlockables that are becoming brawl starters



Yeah, but Ice Climbers suck. And, if they were going in that, more logical, order they wouldn't have anounced new comers yet.

I really hope that Ness is given a better move set than in Melee. On the N64 Ness kicked everyones ass, in Melee everyone kicked Ness's ass.


----------



## Omolara (Aug 18, 2007)

The 4th Hokage said:


> Peach was such a bitch to take down in Melee. She could recover from nearly anything, and her Down smash could rack up a whopping 60% of damage.
> 
> I hope she isn't as broken this time around.



And that's why I love her. Only Kirby matched her in recovery. Her mid-air dodge was one of the more useful ones as well. I just wish she had more moves. Toad's a good defense against projectiles, but the timing is rather slow for battle. Even if her smashes are powerful and swift, that's pretty much all she's got. Now Link, on the other hand is a b!tch and a half. Why the _hell _is he impervious when stabbing downward?! The only time he's weak is when he's using the hookshot.


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 18, 2007)

Omolara said:


> Now Link, on the other hand is a b!tch and a half. Why the _hell _is he impervious when stabbing downward?! The only time he's weak is when he's using the hookshot.



Link's downward stab is easily dodged, and really should be used like a smash attack because of the lag after it is used. Also, if he's hit in mid use of that attack he gets knocked out of it. It's not as good of attack as you're putting it up to be. Although I agree with you on the hookshot thing.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 18, 2007)

martinipenguin said:


> ^^^Peach definitely wasn't broken. Most of her moves weren't especially powerful and she was very light (she went farther with less damage).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ice Climbers didn't suck. Their smashes were some of the best in the game. If you practiced enough with them they were great.

And also, the problem with Ness wasn't his moveset. It was very similar to the one in the original game. The problem was that they made his yo-yo a piece of crap that did next to nothing.

Also his throws were the best in the original and due to Melee's downgrade of them...he didn't have much to fall back on to finish people off.



martinipenguin said:


> Link's downward stab is easily dodged, and really should be used like a smash attack because of the lag after it is used. Also, if he's hit in mid use of that attack he gets knocked out of it. It's not as good of attack as you're putting it up to be. Although I agree with you on the hookshot thing.



Now that is completely true.

I also liked Young Links ability to flame people with that move when you hit them right xD Acted as a surprise meteor smash


----------



## Jazz (Aug 18, 2007)

They better keep Kirbicide and DKcide


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 18, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Ice Climbers didn't suck. Their smashes were some of the best in the game. If you practiced enough with them they were great.



I just don't like using them. So to me they suck.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 18, 2007)

martinipenguin said:


> I just don't like using them. So to me they suck.



hehe figured that was it ^^ I don't think many people liked them.


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 18, 2007)

J-san said:


> They better keep Kirbicide and DKcide



My friend keeps doing that -__-
It gets a bit annoying,lol.

Woah,so wait.
Squitle Kirby? 8D;;
and so on...hah...sweet xD


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 18, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Woah,so wait.
> Squitle Kirby? 8D;;
> and so on...hah...sweet xD



 Ya! How's that gonna work. Awesome!

lol Ivysaur O______o and Charizard too  Those are gonna be some interesting looks.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm expecting a new challenger approaching next Monday.


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 18, 2007)

Hmmm
Snake and MetaKnight havn't been introduced yet...
and there's still:
Gannondorf,Falco,JigglyPuff,Pichu,C.Falcon,Ness,Young Link,Ice Climbers,Roy,Marth,DR.Mario,Luigi,Mewtwo,and Mr. Game&Watch.

I'm betting a good 2-5 will be cut o_O
and the kirby manifestations of the pokeman's trainer might be like pikachu's;just a hat.
Or be lame and copy the actual trainer's looks '___'

I wonder who will all have to be unlocked/start with?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 18, 2007)

Jigglypuff will be the first character to unlock after defeating the Master Hand in Classic Mode... again. 

Speaking of that, I wonder why Sakurai hasn't even mentioned Classic Mode or Master Hand/Crazy Hand yet.


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 18, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Jigglypuff will be the first character to unlock after defeating the Master Hand in Classic Mode... again.
> 
> Speaking of that, I wonder why Sakurai hasn't even mentioned Classic Mode or Master Hand/Crazy Hand yet.



Unless Sakurai goes all "lulz" and changes the whole classic mode o_o
Would be utter lame though,I mean,Master hand is the number one boss in SSB.

I wonder if we can do the "Do 100 VS. matches and you unlock BLAH" concept again,that saved me lazy butt so much


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 18, 2007)

The next newcomer to be anounced really should be Metaknight. He's been seen in videos and they even used him as an example for rapid fire attacks in one update. I'm surprised they introduced Pokemon Trainer before him and a bunch of veterans.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 18, 2007)

You think maybe unlockables won't be mentioned? Though of course, I doubt Metaknight isn't available from the start since we know he's in. Same goes for Snake.

As long as there aren't any boring conditions to getting them like how Mewtwo was acquired in Melee.


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 18, 2007)

Also, I just realize that all of the original cast (not lockable) are comfirm.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah, I noticed the same thing after looking it over once Yoshi was reconfirmed. Now if only they do the same with the C. Falcon, Ness, Luigi, and Jigglypuff.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 18, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> As long as there aren't any boring conditions to getting them like how Mewtwo was acquired in Melee.


You mean leaving the old 'Cube on over night for one night?  Hardly even a hassle worth mentioning if you ask me.


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 19, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> You mean leaving the old 'Cube on over night for one night?  Hardly even a hassle worth mentioning if you ask me.



Well, it wasn't that it was a hassle it was just stupid. Plus, you could also get Mewtwo by getting 1,000 multiplayer matches. No one did it that way though.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

I did^

back in the day, i played ssbm so much, that i was actufally able to beat a team battle of 3 lv 9's against me.

Not 3 DK's, but 3 falcons or fox's.

So Santen Kesshun.... be prepared

@Character Discussion

Two of peaches attacks are very broken. If you guys examine closely enough, Peach's ↑ and ↓ A charged even a little bit, can cancel out pretty much every other character's↑B to try and save themselves.

Plus, her ↓ A does MASSIVE damage.... 30-40% ....EASY.

Link isn't a bi*** and a half either.

His attacks are too easy to dodge, and he is a tad slow.
If you can't get to him cuz of his↑B, use R/L to block, then quickly stop. His attack will go through you, but do no damage. PERFRECT chance to hit him.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 19, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> You think maybe unlockables won't be mentioned? Though of course, I doubt Metaknight isn't available from the start since we know he's in. Same goes for Snake.
> 
> As long as there aren't any boring conditions to getting them like how Mewtwo was acquired in Melee.



you just bring me back boring moments at trying to unlock him.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Aug 19, 2007)

martinipenguin said:


> Well, it wasn't that it was a hassle it was just stupid. Plus, you could also get Mewtwo by getting 1,000 multiplayer matches. No one did it that way though.



I did actually It was boring but I just did a 1-stock stock match. Made the first player Jigglypuff and the second one Link and just kept making Jigglypuff fall over the edge.


----------



## kewlmyc (Aug 19, 2007)

Am I the only one who thinks this looks extremely fake.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 19, 2007)

It's an obvious fake. Hikari's (Dawn's) face really seems completly off. Nice attempt by whoever made it... but obviously fake.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 19, 2007)

lol yes very fake.



> I did^
> 
> back in the day, i played ssbm so much, that i was actufally able to beat a team battle of 3 lv 9's against me.
> 
> ...



YOU STEALING MY JAPAN TIMe!!1!

...Am I doin it rite?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Heck yes, if you could beat 3 lvl 9's at once you may just be worthy  enough to fight me. My record is 4 level 9's and a level 2 jigglypuf all at once  *competition membranez tingling*


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 19, 2007)

I think you're around 8 hours too early, Kesshun.


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm starting to play SSBM[In japanese ftw] and realized how much of a blast it was when I got it.
it's like,you try everything at the same time,and you never have enough time to play it all and it sucks >_<
I wonder if they'll have special games and events again :]


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 19, 2007)

Ah you mean like those 51 Events? Yes, those would be absolutely fun to have. I enjoyed those trophy matches where the stage is the actual trophy.


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 19, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this looks extremely fake.


HIKARI QUALITY

But uh...the chances of the "Pokemon Trainer" having an alternate female trainer costume is incredibly high, imo.

But I think they'd do the girl from Fire Red/Leaf Green before Hikari. 

But hell, here's hoping alternate costumes include the RBE and DP trainers of both sexes so that everyone's happy.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 20, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Ah you mean like those 51 Events? Yes, those would be absolutely fun to have. I enjoyed those trophy matches where the stage is the actual trophy.



Event match yeah! Aw man I hope that makes a return with all new missions and maybe 101 of 'em this time.



TenshiOni said:


> HIKARI QUALITY
> 
> But uh...the chances of the "Pokemon Trainer" having an alternate female trainer costume is incredibly high, imo.
> 
> ...



I hope Sakurai isn't counting that as a roster boost for females. We need more of them but costume changes, as much as they would rock, shouldn't count.

So we got Peach and Samus as the females so far right. Who else would you guys want? 

My top choice would be Lyn from Fire Emblem...though with Ike and the fact she shares the spotlight with 3 people in her game...probably not likely.


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 20, 2007)

Why is everyone going on about how awsome they are for being able to take on three level nines at once? It's not that hard.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 20, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> My top choice would be Lyn from Fire Emblem...though with Ike and the fact she shares the spotlight with 3 people in her game...probably not likely.



If any girl from Fire Emblem should get in, it should be Celice. Sure...technically, Celice is a boy, but looks so much like a girl


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 20, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Sure...technically, Celice is a boy, but looks so much like a girl
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



lol Indeed. Looks like a blue Zelos xD

Oh and I forgot Zelda's in too >.< 

Yay


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 20, 2007)

JAPAN TIME: 8/20/07

Link's Moves.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 20, 2007)

LOL @ last pic.

Well seems they slightly made Link's Spin Attack better. And the clawshot is really neat too. Now it can sorta just pinpoint a ledge.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Aug 20, 2007)

So the UpB now charges that should be interesting and a new boomerang to sweet.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 20, 2007)

like what they did to link his my main


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 20, 2007)

wait a sec santen.... how could you VS so many characters at once?

the limit is 3 not including you!!!

(unless you put very hard on a special mode like classic or something....)

@LINK update.

His up B charging canchange many things.....

now his boomerang can be cheap to someone trying to recover,.....


----------



## Seany (Aug 20, 2007)

Haha Link still rocks


----------



## Vasp (Aug 20, 2007)

martinipenguin said:
			
		

> Why is everyone going on about how awsome they are for being able to take on three level nines at once? It's not that hard.



Thats what I was thinking. Taking on 3 level 9's is fun, yet not that difficult.

If you want a real challenge, take on 3 level 9's that have a 9 handicap (which is greatly in their favor). And if you want an even bigger challenge, face that with yourself having a level 1 handicap (which is greatly against your favor... like being able to get tossed off screen at 25%  )

I've been eyeing this thread for a while now. I'm pretty excited about the game, but I have a serious issue. A lack of a Wii, lol. I'll probably eventually get one though, and this game along with it. I was able to get SSBM like 3 years after it came out easily, so this one should still be around and kicking when I do get it.

Link ftw! (He was my favorite too. I love tossing the Boomerang, having someone dodge it, then going in to strike him, while the Boomerang comes back and hits them from behind ^^. Was/is my pinch attack combo).


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 20, 2007)

I like how they incorporated Link's moves from TP into Brawl. Although I expected his final smash to be a transformation into his wolf form or something along those lines.

At any rate, better late than never Sakurai!


----------



## Jeroenz (Aug 20, 2007)

Man Link is awesome


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 20, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> wait a sec santen.... how could you VS so many characters at once?
> 
> the limit is 3 not including you!!!
> 
> (unless you put very hard on a special mode like classic or something....)



/kidding

'twas a joke my friend.

I had to come up with a way to say I was better than someone who could beat 3 level 9's :seto 



Grevane said:


> Although I expected his final smash to be a transformation into his wolf form or something along those lines.



Now that's an update I would like to see  Good idea...can't believe that never crossed my mind :I


----------



## Omolara (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah, he is. I may complain about his move set, but I still like his character.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 20, 2007)

I like the Gale Boomerang in this game.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 20, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> /kidding
> 
> 'twas a joke my friend.
> 
> ...



....your joke struck a nerve... now im gonna go berserk when we battle! 

......prepare for armaggedon


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 20, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ....your joke struck a nerve... now im gonna go berserk when we battle!
> 
> ......prepare for armaggedon



Count me in the carnage.


----------



## PradaBrada (Aug 20, 2007)

just 3.5 months more lol


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 20, 2007)

PradaBrada said:


> just 3.5 months more lol



Oh how I can't wait for that glorious day.

Link's new moves are definatly a nice update,although,if your trying to save yourself,and you charge up instead,your screwed xD


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 21, 2007)

I hope that the galeboomerang's abillity will work even if the opponents shield is up. The charging abillity on the spin attack is very interesting, I'm curious how it will work as a means to get back on stage.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 21, 2007)

maybe if you charge longer, it will give you a boost?

.......maybe


----------



## Mizuki xx (Aug 21, 2007)

I really want to play as Ike and Metaknight, but I think adding the Poke'mon trainer as a character is a bit strange.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 21, 2007)

so do i^

it puts a different twist on how characters have changed.

ike seems cool, but i just cant wait to bust out complete rape when i use Fox!!!

OH YEAH!!!


----------



## poe4 (Aug 21, 2007)

Mizuki xx said:


> I really want to play as Ike and Metaknight, but I think adding the Poke'mon trainer as a character is a bit strange.



I really liked the pokemon trainer thing it was the most inovating charecter of the ones theyve shown.
Cant wait to see what ness does.


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 21, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> maybe if you charge longer, it will give you a boost?
> 
> .......maybe



Well, I assume that the longer you charge it the more damege it will do and the higher you will go. But that would prove to be problimatic since you would have to take the time to charge while your falling off the edge.

The only way that I can see this working is that the spin attack has a standard height no matter how long you charge it but that the longer you charge it the more damage it does and you can slowly walk while charging the same way you can in the games.



			
				poe4 said:
			
		

> I really liked the pokemon trainer thing it was the most inovating charecter of the ones theyve shown.



It may be inovative but I think it will be a little cheap. For one character you get a heavy (Charizard), normal (Ivysaur), and light (Squirtle) character. And everyone is just going to use Squirtle since he will be the fast one that you can get fast combos in with. I think it will just be a repeat of Zelda/Shiek, everyone tried using Zelda at first but then they all just ended up using Shiek since he was fast and cheap.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 21, 2007)

i guess so^......

but the charge can change things in battle.

we shall see


----------



## Mizuki xx (Aug 21, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> so do i^
> 
> it puts a different twist on how characters have changed.
> 
> ...



Haha, I've never been good as Fox, but I'm always great as characters with swords.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Aug 21, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> I hope Sakurai isn't counting that as a roster boost for females. We need more of them but costume changes, as much as they would rock, shouldn't count.So we got Peach and Samus as the females so far right. Who else would you guys want? My top choice would be Lyn from Fire Emblem...though with Ike and the fact she shares the spotlight with 3 people in her game...probably not likely.



.....


 

..Excuse me. Time for my nightly prayer for Sheena to be in SSBB..  
*Prays*


----------



## Shiron (Aug 21, 2007)

martinipenguin said:


> It may be inovative but I think it will be a little cheap. For one character you get a heavy (Charizard), normal (Ivysaur), and light (Squirtle) character. And everyone is just going to use Squirtle since he will be the fast one that you can get fast combos in with. I think it will just be a repeat of Zelda/Shiek, everyone tried using Zelda at first but then they all just ended up using Shiek since he was fast and cheap.


Well, that was what the whole stamina thing was added in to prevent. Because of that, they'll have to switch out sooner or later, whether they want to or not.


----------



## poe4 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be amazing. Thats what i pray for too


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Aug 21, 2007)

poe4 said:


> That would be amazing. Thats what i pray for too




If only if only..
She would be perfect for the game..


----------



## DA Dave (Aug 21, 2007)

Link is look great, I'm not crazy about that Pokemon Trainer though.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 21, 2007)

Neato, more Subspace Emissary: 

We certainly have our new Polygon Fighting Team/Fighting Wire Frames.


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh, god I'm freakin out!!! My computer sucks and the video won't play on smash dojo! Help!


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Aug 21, 2007)

Hm yeah.
Interesting update..
Still. I wish they would update more on other stuff. This is like the 3rd update on this..
Eh oh well. I will find something to complain about from almost anything so whatever.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 21, 2007)

I lol'd @ the R.O.B.'s


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 21, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Hm yeah.
> Interesting update..
> Still. I wish they would update more on other stuff. This is like the 3rd update on this..
> Eh oh well. I will find something to complain about from almost anything so whatever.



Actually this would be the second update on the subspace emissary. And this is the exact kind of thing we should be getting updates on, not obvious things like: "Oh my god, Peach is in the game! That's amazing!"


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 21, 2007)

Petey Piranna is in the game! I really hope you can play as him.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 21, 2007)

Haha, Mario got sent flying. I didn't expect Petey though. It's looking pretty good.


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice video, no surprise at all that both princesses got caught 
And Petey Piranna was looking good.  Ah man, this game can't come out soon enough.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 21, 2007)

R.O.B.s, Petey Piranha, I'm guessing King Boo is somewhere around there as well.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Aug 21, 2007)

ZOMG R.O.B!!!

Wonder if Petey Piranha's gonna be in the game?


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 21, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Nice video, no surprise at all that both princesses got caught
> And Petey Piranna was looking good.  Ah man, this game can't come out soon enough.



How can Zelda be so lame. Peach is lame so she always gets caught but Zelda should be above that >:I

Petey's roar kinda freaked me out :S Good graphics tho.



martinipenguin said:


> Well, I assume that the longer you charge it the more damege it will do and the higher you will go. But that would prove to be problimatic since you would have to take the time to charge while your falling off the edge.
> 
> The only way that I can see this working is that the spin attack has a standard height no matter how long you charge it but that the longer you charge it the more damage it does and you can slowly walk while charging the same way you can in the games.
> 
> ...



Sheik is a "she" ...typo perhaps? Just thought I'd clear that up.



Fujibayashi said:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...







martinipenguin said:


> Actually this would be the second update on the subspace emissary. And this is the exact kind of thing we should be getting updates on, not obvious things like: "Oh my god, Peach is in the game! That's amazing!"



Well, if you include that _This World_ update then it would be 3.


----------



## poe4 (Aug 21, 2007)

good luck kirby.


----------



## Jeroenz (Aug 21, 2007)

Like the new movie


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm wondering where the cannonball that pwned Mario came from. I'm guessing the next clip about Subspace will show someone else along there with Petey.

I'm guessing King K. Rool or another Nintendo villan.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 21, 2007)

Does this mean that Peaty Pirhana is a potential playable character? Also I like the looks of that battlefield, It looks like there is more room to fight.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 21, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Does this mean that Peaty Pirhana is a potential playable character? Also I like the looks of that battlefield, It looks like there is more room to fight.



I'm actually disappointed with the lack of creativity in some of the battlefields so far (particularly Yoshi's Island, Lylat Cruise, and Smashville all = tweaked versions of Battlefield with changing background) but other than those I'm pretty impressed.


----------



## Scud (Aug 21, 2007)

I really hope this game still makes moves like the wavedash possible. If it doesn't, I will be extremely disappointed.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 21, 2007)

....wavedash was pretty much only a show off move...

never really did much with it, unles you can prove me wrong.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 21, 2007)

Tatumaru said:


> I really hope this game still makes moves like the wavedash possible. If it doesn't, I will be extremely disappointed.



Screw that. That glitch was BS.

Thankfully, I think it's very unlikely it'll sneak into this one.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Aug 21, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ....wavedash was pretty much only a show off move...
> 
> never really did much with it, unles you can prove me wrong.



Yeah but It was fun to mess around with.  

Though I could care less about It I hope they atleast keep Links super jump.


----------



## FEFFRock (Aug 21, 2007)

Wavedashing actually helps for moving well, it is mainly a psych-out thing though. I just hope Marth stays in since he is my main.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 21, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Screw that. That glitch was BS.
> 
> Thankfully, I think it's very unlikely it'll sneak into this one.



But there will most likely be other ones that will be quickly discovered by most players.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 21, 2007)

Vyse said:


> But there will most likely be other ones that will be quickly discovered by most players.



Maybe so.

I just think they will be a little more careful ironing out the bugs this time.


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 21, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ....wavedash was pretty much only a show off move...
> 
> never really did much with it, unles you can prove me wrong.



Mindgames to the max. I guess you haven't experienced it.


Nothing beats making your opponent wiff an attack by wavedashing back then F-smashing him. And that's just beginner crap.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 21, 2007)

Luigi wavedashing all around the world!! 

Anyways, they might fix the bug so there isn't any wavedashing but who knows. Heck, there might be a new glitch now that we have crawling.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 21, 2007)

Whether wavedashing was or was not kept in all depends on whether or not Nintendo accepted the glitch and decided to make it part of the gameplay.

Look at GunZ: The Duel. K-styling wasn't originally intended to be part of the game experience, but because glitch canceling was so widely accepted it not only made GunZ stand out from other games and made it unique. The glitches were kept.


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 21, 2007)

Mario sound....not Mario when he got pwn.


----------



## catthex (Aug 21, 2007)

One of the new charactors should be the prime hunters from metroid prime hunters! you could  use the halfturret and pck up items with walvel, or go invisable with Trace!


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 21, 2007)

somehow I see this as Nintendo vs Microsoft/Sony


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

catthex said:


> One of the new charactors should be the prime hunters from metroid prime hunters! you could  use the halfturret and pck up items with walvel, or go invisable with Trace!



Not a bad idea. They'd have trouble picking just one of them though. None was really any "more important" than any others...right?

ps...update pls


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 22, 2007)

It's probably a character update, though being late doesn't actually decide it, does it?


----------



## zagman505 (Aug 22, 2007)

wtf why is there still no update??? it normally updates... 2 hours ago?


----------



## zagman505 (Aug 22, 2007)

new update:


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

ZOMG FINALLY111!  Awesome!!! Great add!!

Hey QB was right. How'd you know?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh my, I thought he would get in as an Assist, my my I am surprised.


----------



## Seany (Aug 22, 2007)

fucking finally!


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow, didn't see this coming. Great update!


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 22, 2007)

About Motherfucking time!


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow never saw that coming I thought he was just going to be an assist.


----------



## Enzain (Aug 22, 2007)

OmG oMg Diddy Kong


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 22, 2007)

awesome my favorite kong is confirmed
 i hope the other kongs are AT's


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 22, 2007)

No, we don't need to see Lanky or Chunky Kong ANYWHERE in this game.

If there is a God, he will prevent them from being included.

Dixie and Kiddy, sure. Everyone else? Not really.


----------



## Omolara (Aug 22, 2007)

Sweet! This is a great update!


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 22, 2007)

I was expecting him. I am thinking he is going to be quite the speedster.


----------



## Jeroenz (Aug 22, 2007)

Diddy Kong sweet


----------



## poe4 (Aug 22, 2007)

Am I the only one who thinks putting dixie kong on the game is a waste of time.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 22, 2007)

\m/(>.<)\m/ said:


> Diddy Kong sweet


oh yeah were i can find these fakes Kirby hats, i lost the link?


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 22, 2007)

Damn, at the rate these new characters are approaching I'd say there's going to be 50+ characters. Wewt!


----------



## HEATAQUA (Aug 22, 2007)

Good to see Diddy in the game,hope we get K.Rool


----------



## catthex (Aug 22, 2007)

no. k.rool sucks


----------



## Geno (Aug 22, 2007)

I liked this update, it's good to see Diddy Kong in action.


\m/(>.<)\m/ said:


> Diddy Kong sweet


That looks cute. ^^


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 22, 2007)

Nice update.


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 22, 2007)

I'd prefer Dixie to Diddy. 

It'd be awesome if she were included in the lineup.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 22, 2007)

Son of a diddly... it's Diddy!

"Unfortunately, screenshots fail to truly capture the way he moves."





Santen Kesshun said:


> ZOMG FINALLY111!  Awesome!!! Great add!!
> 
> Hey QB was right. How'd you know?


I'm an Esper.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, there's always one character update each week (except last week, where we got both Pokémon Trainer and Peach) so it was merely prediction. I mean I don't like to brag, but...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 22, 2007)

I would've liked something else than diddy *sweatdrop* but the good thing is he won't fight like any other character...


----------



## RainsReign2311 (Aug 22, 2007)

wut chall think about samus's sorta 'new' look, like a plug suit


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 22, 2007)

^Zero Suit Samus owns my lower body...


----------



## martinipenguin (Aug 22, 2007)

Well, I pretty much knew Diddy would be in. I'm not neccisarily crazy about the guy but I'm at least happy that he doesn't have his boom box, so many people wanted him to have that.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 22, 2007)

If Petey Pirahna turns up to be a playable character in one of the updates, then Ridley better damn well be in there too.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

Prince Leon said:


> I'd prefer Dixie to Diddy.
> 
> It'd be awesome if she were included in the lineup.



There you go with the girls again  

I think it woulda been somewhat cool to have a Diddy and Dixie "Ice Climber" combo >.> Especially if Popo and Nana don't make it back in. Not complaining tho.


----------



## Lord Snow (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow. Diddy Kong is in SSBB. Thats a surprise.


----------



## PradaBrada (Aug 22, 2007)

^not        rly


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 22, 2007)

Grevane said:


> If Petey Pirahna turns up to be a playable character in one of the updates, then Ridley better damn well be in there too.


I too would like more villians to be playable in Brawl. Ridley, King K Rool and General Scales come to mind.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 22, 2007)

....not general scales^ 

*begins planning mission: "S.A.N.T.E.N. R.A.P.E."*

...........why not throw in WOLF? Would be better to have than Krystal... (StarFox)


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 22, 2007)

Well if Wario's there then you know Waluigi and all the other Mario clones aren't far behind. (Mario, Luigi, Dr. Mario, Wario, Waluigi)

I'm expecting a character roster of 50+ characters if the new challengers keep popping up every week like this. (Not that I'm complaining )

I wonder if the Ganon version from Twilight Princess will be there.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 22, 2007)

If link twilight version is there, OF COURSE ganon twilight version will be there


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 22, 2007)

^I'm pretty sure that Sakurai will see to it that all the characters from the previous installments will be kept while they build up ontop with secondary characters/other games (Didn't expect Kid Icarus ). 

If that does happen, I see one more sequel to Brawl before the series begins to lose it's luster.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 22, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> If link twilight version is there, OF COURSE ganon twilight version will be there


Yeah, but Link could really use his wolf form.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Aug 22, 2007)

I hope, as far as the mario clones go, they include Mr. L from Super Paper Mario.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 22, 2007)

..You know who Mr. L is though right? Technically, he's no clone deep down...>_>


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 22, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Yeah, but Link could really use his wolf form.



Should've been his final smash imo, albeit it wouldn't be as strong as some of the others we've seen. 

DK's Konga Beat seems pretty useless in all situations, seems like they just tacked on the invincibility factor at the end just to make it look better.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 22, 2007)

Grevane said:


> DK's Konga Beat seems pretty useless in all situations



It's based off of his most recent console game DK: Jungle Beat, so thats why it's so useless


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 22, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> It's based off of his most recent console game DK: Jungle Beat, so thats why it's so useless



Wait, was that the one where you had to buy these bongo drums separately just to play it? No wonder it seemed so familiar...and stupid. 

I'm expecting Diddy's final smash to be a bit *cough* less *cough* useless *cough*.


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 22, 2007)

Woah.
Diddy Kong huh?
Makes me think they're trying to get at least two characters for each roster now o_o
Birdo for Yoshi.
Poo for Ness
Falco with new moveset or some other good classic starfoxers[Krystal,Wolf,Max]
Dunno bout CFalcon or Ice climbers and etc.
OH WELL,MORE CHARACTERS,MORE DROOLING FOR THE WAITING D;;
I would love 50+ characters xD;; There's already....21 confirmed characters.
Unless it gets like DBZ games with over 150+ characters,jeebus.
um,I'm rambling.
Hope for target matches still? @_@


----------



## Dietsunkist (Aug 22, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> ..You know who Mr. L is though right? Technically, he's no clone deep down...>_>



Yeah, but they could have him as a costume. 


And when did Birdo become the female counterpart to Yoshi? Wasn't the original birdo in Mario 2 a guy?


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 22, 2007)

Dietsunkist said:


> Yeah, but they could have him as a costume.
> 
> 
> And when did Birdo become the female counterpart to Yoshi? Wasn't the original birdo in Mario 2 a guy?



originally,yes.
But ever since mario games having pairs,"it" has always been paired with Yoshi,and really,they make "it" feminine.
So I guess Yoshi's Gay or Birdo had a sex change :/


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 22, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Woah.
> Diddy Kong huh?
> Makes me think they're trying to get at least two characters for each roster now o_o
> Birdo for Yoshi.
> ...



I think it's safe to say that Captain Falcon won't be getting any supporting characters from F-Zero. With runner-up Samurai Goroh already as an Assist Trophy (aw  ) I think he's on his own now.



			
				Dietsunkist said:
			
		

> And when did Birdo become the female counterpart to Yoshi? Wasn't the original birdo in Mario 2 a guy?



A guy who wanted to be referred to as a girl.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Aug 22, 2007)

I hope they do a decent job with Captain Falcon in this game, he has always been one of my favorite characters to play as, and I was hoping for Samurai Goroh as a playable character, but no luck there. Although I like the concept of assist trophies, so I don't feel too let down by that. I hope the next update is a new stage, I want to see a spotlight on the Mario Kart Stage.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 22, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Wait, was that the one where you had to buy these bongo drums separately just to play it? No wonder it seemed so familiar...and stupid.
> 
> I'm expecting Diddy's final smash to be a bit *cough* less *cough* useless *cough*.


They're going to give Diddy his Guitar from Donkey Kong 64 as his Final Smash. It's going to happen.... Of course, there's still time for Sakurai to surprise me here and give Diddy something else instead (like temporarly giving his Peanut Pop Gun rapid fire + homming ammo or something). I have a feeling he won't, though.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Aug 22, 2007)

The guitar would actually make sense, since DK's is based off of Donkey Konga, having Diddy's be music based would be appropriate, then they could have a scene of the two of them together in the opening/ending/etc.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 22, 2007)

Dietsunkist said:


> The guitar would actually make sense, since DK's is based off of Donkey Konga, having Diddy's be music based would be appropriate, then they could have a scene of the two of them together in the opening/ending/etc.


Yup. The two reasons the Guitar seems likely to me are:
-DK got his Konga drums. He also had these in DK 64 as his instrumental attack.
-Diddy's moveset seems to be based off of his DK 64 one, with the inclusion of both the Peanut Pop Guns and the Rocket Barrel Boost (of course, the only DK games I've played are DK 64 and Diddy Kong Racing, so it could be a commong thing with him for all I know here). Thus, the mostly likely thing to finish this off would be his own instrumental attack from the game.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 22, 2007)

Diddy Kong playing Guitar Hero.

I imagine Pokemon Trainer's final smash pulling out a couple legendaries (Diamond/Pearl?) on us.


----------



## Nexas (Aug 22, 2007)

Diddy Kong's final smash will be the tossing of fecal matter.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 22, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Diddy Kong playing Guitar Hero.


Indeed. 



> I imagine Pokemon Trainer's final smash pulling out a couple legendaries (Diamond/Pearl?) on us.


Nah. I imagine each Pokemon having their own Final Smash.

Squirtle: Hydro Pump
Ivysaur: Leaf Storm
Charizard: Blast Burn

Or something like that.


----------



## Nexas (Aug 22, 2007)

Shiron said:
			
		

> Nah. I imagine each Pokemon having their own Final Smash.
> 
> Squirtle: Hydro Pump
> Ivysaur: Leaf Storm
> ...



Or better yet have them all attack at once.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 22, 2007)

Hmm, hadn't considered that... However, the Pokemon Trainer seems to be all about flexabillity, so I don't believe that the Final Smashes willl be any different in that regard.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 22, 2007)

I imagine the alternate colors for Pokemon Trainers being separate characters (, , , and  maybe?). Or maybe it'll just end up being a cheap palette (no pun) swap.  

I don't think Squirtle, Ivysaur, or Charizard will change on us though, it must have been enough work creating the fighting styles for only three Pokemon.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 22, 2007)

Or maybe they use their elemental Hyper Beams.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 22, 2007)

I know that I am late but freaking Diddy Kong.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 22, 2007)

I hope Diddy Kong can cartwheel! :amazed

I am still betting that Pokemon Trainer's final is that he throws a load of pokeballs onto the stage, I mean, after all, even though you play as the pokemon, they aren't the character.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 22, 2007)

slimscane said:


> I hope Diddy Kong can cartwheel! :amazed
> 
> I am still betting that Pokemon Trainer's final is that he throws a load of pokeballs onto the stage, I mean, after all, even though you play as the pokemon, they aren't the character.


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 23, 2007)

A theme from Animal Crossing. And Yoshi's Final Smash! I like those wings.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 23, 2007)

Now all they need to show for Animal Crossing is it's playable character XD.

Also: <3 at them lightly poking at the multi-colored Yoshies and their abilities in SMW. Red = Fire, Blue = Wings, etc :3


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 23, 2007)

Good update.

Yoshi's final smash definitely looks interesting, and the theme for the Animal Crossing stage sounded decent.


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah, a playable character for AC would be sweet. I had forgotten about Yoshi having wings, too long since I last played SMW.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 23, 2007)

Hmm, that animal crossing song is surprisingly good...minus that "da bu dee da bu dai" voice thing at the end >__<

Yoshi's move looks siiiick 



"Shion" said:


> ....not general scales^
> 
> *begins planning mission: "S.A.N.T.E.N. R.A.P.E."*
> 
> ...........why not throw in WOLF? Would be better to have than Krystal... (StarFox)



I agree (with the exception of the rape part xP)



Grevane said:


> I think it's safe to say that Captain Falcon won't be getting any supporting characters from F-Zero. With runner-up Samurai Goroh already as an Assist Trophy (aw  ) I think he's on his own now.



Are we forgetting about Black Shadow, my friends? He's still the ultimate nemesis of CF and with some people saying _MOAR VILLANZ_ I can see him getting in. 

I hope 

Oh, and there is also Deathborn and Blood Falcon but there are obvious reasons that they have less chance than BS.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, two updates in one night. Very nice. Yoshi's final smash looks pretty. Some pretty nice musing from AC. I wonder if it has a certain change once it's 8 PM on Saturday.


----------



## Seany (Aug 23, 2007)

..Yoshi is now my top favourite. 

Animal Crossing stage sounds amazing to me.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 23, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Now all they need to show for Animal Crossing is it's playable character XD.
> 
> Also: <3 at them lightly poking at the multi-colored Yoshies and their abilities in SMW. Red = Fire, Blue = Wings, etc :3


green yoshi could have those abilities by eating shells


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 23, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> green yoshi could have those abilities by eating shells



Yes, but it seems he glows the color of the Yoshi that would have those without eating the shells.


----------



## poe4 (Aug 23, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Yeah, a playable character for AC would be sweet. I had forgotten about Yoshi having wings, too long since I last played SMW.



What is it going to be resetti using his pick as a weapon. and for his final smash the wii turns off on purpose then he bitches at you. I dont think that would work


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 23, 2007)

Yosh for Yoshi. 

Final smash looks awesome.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 23, 2007)

Yoshi's Final smash is pretty impressive. I also like the new tune they added.


----------



## Omolara (Aug 23, 2007)

Yoshi's final smash is a nice throwback, and the music sounds pretty good too! My first thought after seeing Yoshi with wings was of how much I miss Super Mario World. I alsmost got the GBA version so I could have it on my DS. Eh, there's always virtual console whenever I finally get my own Wii...
I'm only a job and a paycheck away...


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 23, 2007)

Omolara said:


> Yoshi's final smash is a nice throwback, and the music sounds pretty good too! My first thought after seeing Yoshi with wings was of how much I miss Super Mario World. I alsmost got the GBA version so I could have it on my DS. Eh, there's always virtual console whenever I finally get my own Wii...
> I'm only a job and a paycheck away...



Yoshi snagged some Light Hawk Wings for himself.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 23, 2007)

oh wow, Yoshi never had that power before in his other games.

They should've let us use his final smash in Yoshi's Story


----------



## Lord Snow (Aug 23, 2007)

Yoshi looks like he will be a real powerhouse in SSBB.


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 23, 2007)

Holy shit, I just noticed Yoshi's final smash.

Two updates?


----------



## HEATAQUA (Aug 23, 2007)

Wohoo two updates!,Yoshi's Final Smash is awesome


----------



## Hylian (Aug 23, 2007)

hmm what are the chances of issac or felix from golden sun ending up as playable characters in brawl?


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 23, 2007)

Decently high for Issac since he was one Sakurai's poll and got some votes.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 23, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> Yoshi looks like he will be a real powerhouse in SSBB.



you, my freind, are mistaken.

Yoshi being a powerhouse is like saying that Ganondorf is fast..

His final smash is ok, but not powerful. 

His flames will most likely do damage, but his fireball will be the only thing that is "powerhouse" about him.

He is a moderate character, but not powerhouse like Bowser or Ganondorf


----------



## Seany (Aug 23, 2007)

Hell yes, i would love Issac in this.

I still hope for Majora or Vatti too *crossed fingers*


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 23, 2007)

I demand Metal Ridley!


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 23, 2007)

Ridley would be pretty cool.

Maybe even king dedede


----------



## Svenjamin (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm thinking Ivysaur will use a tether recovery


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 23, 2007)

You mean through Vine Whip? Sounds plausible.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 23, 2007)

I wonder how Charizard will get KO'd, seeing as how he can fly and all. I think I remember it saying something about stamina for the Pokemon or something but I'm too lazy to look it up.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 23, 2007)

Stamina may mean how long they can withstand in battle. After one Pokémon is KO'd then the other will take over but that may mean the Pokémon Trainer doesn't lose a life until all his Pokémon are KO'd? I bet the Trainer whites out or something, haha.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow! I've been gone awhile, but man. Awesome news about Diddy Kong!
And Yoshis FS seems pretty awesome as well 
..But the Animal Crossing song just reminds me that an AC character is inevitable.. 

Hope tonights update is good..


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks like Petey really is a boss in this game. So I guess that means he's a character, just not playable (unless you got your AR there):


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 24, 2007)

Heh, that also confirms that Ridley is indeed a boss, due to the track based around him being crystal clear by this.


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 24, 2007)

Well, that was obvious after watching the last vid. Guess it's good we got a confirmation that he's in the game as a boss. Just wish he was a playable character. 

I'd rather save Zelda than Peach anytime!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 24, 2007)

So what happens if you save one but not the other? I can only guess... game over? Or maybe something extraordinary happens once you progress...


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 24, 2007)

Probably the other is turned into a trophy or something. If this ends up like choosing between Nightcrawler and Jean Grey in Marvel Ultimate Alliance I guess I'll just save the character I like more (which was Nightcrawler by the way).


----------



## DA Dave (Aug 24, 2007)

Yoshi is looking pretty good with that FS.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Aug 24, 2007)

Kind of a cool update..
Though I hate the idea of saving the princesses.. They can both go die in a ditch. *Joins Petey in princess smashing*

I still think Ridley will be playable though..


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 24, 2007)

Svenjamin said:


> I'm thinking Ivysaur will use a tether recovery



That sounds sweet. Maybe this trainer thing won't be so bad after all.



Nagasumi said:


> I'd rather save Zelda than Peach anytime!



I'd have to agree with that. Peach can be the guinea pig to see what happens when you don't save her.


----------



## Seany (Aug 24, 2007)

Lol wow, it's Giga Bowser all over again.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Aug 24, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> So what happens if you save one but not the other? I can only guess... game over? Or maybe something extraordinary happens once you progress...



Mayby the one you save is the one you play as in the next level. Than the one you didn't will have to be saved by either Link or Mario depinding on who you choose.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 24, 2007)

Hm, it looks like Subspace Emissary won't be following a single storyline since it branches off from the very first stage. Props to whoever uncovers all of them first!


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 24, 2007)

Peach is one of the best freakin characters in SSBM, she will sill probably rule in SSBB.

I would save her over Zelda anytime.

I wish Petey was a CHARACTER though... it would be cool to have someone like him.

Subspace emissary is gonna rock so much.... an actual STORY MODE... oh wow, its gonna be armageddon!!


----------



## zagman505 (Aug 24, 2007)

oh wow this is looking to be pure awesomeness. hm... while peach is cool, i think that i would probably save zelda


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 24, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> Mayby the one you save is the one you play as in the next level. Than the one you didn't will have to be saved by either Link or Mario depinding on who you choose.



Ah, that's logical.

...or the loser gets raeps by Petey 



"Shion" said:


> Peach is one of the best freakin characters in SSBM, she will sill probably rule in SSBB.
> 
> I would save her over Zelda anytime.
> 
> ...



CLASH!

muaha more to fuel the fire 

Zelda > Peach 

..even though Petey is shown there as a boss...my brother brought up the fact he might be unlocked if you beat him or something. Possible?


----------



## zagman505 (Aug 24, 2007)

while i think it would be awesome to be able to play as petey... O.o he's a tad bit big, and if they shrank him he would lose some of his current grandeur XD

and yay zelda!


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 24, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Ah, that's logical.
> 
> ...or the loser gets raeps by Petey
> 
> ...



.....Peach can kick Zelda's ass ANYDAY!!!!

BRING IT ON!!!!


----------



## zagman505 (Aug 24, 2007)

hm. i wonder if zelda will still turn into shiek in this game... O.o


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 24, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> ..even though Petey is shown there as a boss...my brother brought up the fact he might be unlocked if you beat him or something. Possible?


Very true, we are almost cirtainly only being shown the characters available at the start of the game. I would like to unlock Petey but I wouldn't be upset if I don't.

As for who I'd choose to save? Well on Melee I prefered playing as Peach over Zelda so I guess I'll go with Peach. Plus Zelda didn't seem as worried about being captured.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 24, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> while i think it would be awesome to be able to play as petey... O.o he's a tad bit big, and if they shrank him he would lose some of his current grandeur XD
> 
> and yay zelda!



haha Olimar vs Petey! 



"Shion" said:


> .....Peach can kick Zelda's ass ANYDAY!!!!
> 
> BRING IT ON!!!!



Lets see...Triforce of Wisdom, Nayru's love, plethora of magic powers, a kick butt alter-ego

vs

useless princess who gets captured nearly every time you see her, relies on Mario to do the dirty work, uses a toad to take her hits, pulls turnips out of her ass.

Shall I go on... 



zagman505 said:


> hm. i wonder if zelda will still turn into shiek in this game... O.o



I was gonna say she better...but then I realized I only played the normal Zelda. Still, they should definitely keep Sheik as an option. Maybe just tone her down a bit.



Gaiash said:


> Plus Zelda didn't seem as worried about being captured.



She could break out whenever she wants. She's obviously just observing how powerful the other competitors are when they are in a sticky situation. You know, finding their weaknesses. She's smart like that


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 24, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Lets see...Triforce of Wisdom, Nayru's love, plethora of magic powers, a kick butt alter-ego
> 
> vs
> 
> princess who gets captured nearly every time you see her, relies on Mario to do the dirty work, uses a toad to take her hits, pulls turnips out of the floor [as well as bob-ombs], floats, had a parasol that talked, and has an internet meme based around her.



Fixed for fairness D:


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 24, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Fixed for fairness D:


 
.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 24, 2007)

i would save zelda i wonder why she dint teleport out


i would be awesome for a boss play mode


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 24, 2007)

Well if you really wanted to play as Petey you could always use AR or something. Some villains I'm expecting in Subspace Emissary:

-King K. Rool
-Ridley 
-Ganondorf? (He might end up being a playable character)
-King Dedede maybe?
-Star Wolf Team(For some reason I don't think Andross's brain will fit)


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 24, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> haha Olimar vs Petey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....peach can still kick her ass......


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 24, 2007)

Anyone know if Subspace Emissary is restricted to only one player? I wouldn't mind some two-player (maybe four?) action.


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 24, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Anyone know if Subspace Emissary is restricted to only one player? I wouldn't mind some two-player (maybe four?) action.



Well,when they first brought out the subspace,they were talking about how much they wanted to improve the ONE player playing,so,probaly no 2-4 players :/.

Zomg,bosses,fun.
Every character needs a final boss to fight


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 24, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Well,when they first brought out the subspace,they were talking about how much they wanted to improve the ONE player playing,so,probaly no 2-4 players :/.
> 
> Zomg,bosses,fun.
> Every character needs a final boss to fight



Sounds fair. So I guess Master Hand and his insane brother got snuffed out after Melee and won't be making any surprise appearances?


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 24, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Sounds fair. So I guess Master Hand and his insane brother got snuffed out after Melee and won't be making any surprise appearances?



Well,they're the boss mascots for SSB for a long time now,maybe they'll be alternate bosses or be the boss for Game and watch[if he's in]


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 24, 2007)

Interesting update, though Petey as a playable character would have been better in my mind.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 24, 2007)

Actually, Master Hand is probably still there, just in Classic Mode. This is more like the new Adventure Mode.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 24, 2007)

If there's still an All-Star mode they'll have to tone it down a bit if there's going to be 50+ characters. 

I'm expecting a new playable-character update on Monday.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 24, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> useless princess who gets captured nearly every time you see her


----------



## Svenjamin (Aug 24, 2007)

I think I'll be saving Peach... I want to torture myself by holding out for Zelda as long as possible. I just want to have a greater reward at the end (obtaining Zelda over Peach) when you finally get the other princess... assuming that's how it works.

I'm hoping for Event Matches to make a return 

Oh and what I'd love more than anything in the world is for there to be a special vs mode that allows you to cue up different characters for you to play with in one match. I mean... instead of having just Mario in stock mode... say you get to chose 3 characters to use your 3 stocks... Mario... Luigi... and yoshi for example... Kind of like how you can have the 3 vs 3 fights in the Naruto Gekitout Ninja Taisen... only without being able to switch them out.

I still think that Smash brothers has the best fighting mechanics out of almost every single fighting game i've ever played.

Some other characters I hope to see are:

-*Banjo-Kazooie*
-*Krystal* (star fox adventures)
-*Joanna Dark* (Perfect fark)
-*Bomberman*
-*Viewtiful Joe*

I would probably also hope for Wonderboy to be in there... but we have far too many sword wielding characters.

I couldn't care less for Megaman, Sonic, or this 'geno' that everyone from the gamefaqs board is obsessed with...

From the pokemon series it would have been nice to see Raichu, Combusken, or Sudowoodu.


----------



## Falco-san (Aug 24, 2007)

Well the Petey as a boss update basicley consfirms Ridley as a Boss. I say this because off this music: Metroid: Boss Battle Music (Ridley Fight) 

I really doubt that will be the Metroid stage music, and since its it has that name...

Ah well, at least he's in the game(just speculation)


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 24, 2007)

Svenjamin said:


> I couldn't care less for Megaman, Sonic, or this 'geno' that everyone from the gamefaqs board is obsessed with...



I'm pretty sure they're talking about Geno from .

I wouldn't mind seeing Bomberman, seeing as how they're concentrating Snake's arsenal on explosives and he wouldn't be breaking any rules. I'm pretty sure Event Matches will be kept, and maybe All-Star Mode as well.

As for Snake's final smash, I'm expecting a Metal Gear-ish Duck Hunt or a corny special starring the Cardboard Box. Can't say I'm that excited about him anymore, knowing that he won't have the FAMAS or PSG1. At least he may still have the Stinger, Nikita, or C4.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 27, 2007)

JAPAN TIME: 8/27/07

Uhh....curry rice?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 27, 2007)

Whee~! Another hot item... oh wait, it's from Kirby. Maybe that's what Kirby was making when Mario was in his pot?


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Aug 27, 2007)

it's just like real life!


----------



## Jazz (Aug 27, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Whee~! Another hot item... oh wait, it's from Kirby. Maybe that's what Kirby was making when Mario was in his pot?



No, that's Kirby's smash, he used Cook power in one of the Kirby GBA games


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 27, 2007)

The cook power was in Superstar, so it was before the GBA games.

Funny that, I think both the Halberd and the Cook ability came from Kirby Superstar.


----------



## Lord Snow (Aug 27, 2007)

The super spicy curry will allow us to make so pretty good combo attacks.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 27, 2007)

That Item seems a bit broken to me...


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm wondering if characters will be able to hold more than one item at once, you know, one in each hand (and yes, I realize that will be a problem with the swordsmen). 

So basically, Yoshi's final smash is being able to fly around while holding a fire flower and superspicy curry at the same time.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 27, 2007)

lol listening to that song will not be the same anymore


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 27, 2007)

What does the curry do? 



> This should be more successful than that time Cham and I went dancing in Vegas.
> 
> lol listening to that song will not be the same anymore



E.g. Noob


----------



## Shiron (Aug 27, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> What does the curry do?


It looks like it makes your character able to shoot a fireball at your opponent.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 27, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> This should be more successful than that time Cham and I went dancing in Vegas.
> 
> lol listening to that song will not be the same anymore


:rofl :rofl :rofl

Totally hi~larious. I think the best parts started at "Hey there's upB-ing noobs."

Nice way to end it too. SWEET!


----------



## HEATAQUA (Aug 27, 2007)

Curry is an awesome item


----------



## Tash (Aug 27, 2007)

It's seems like they're pulling some final smashes from thin air. Yoshi breathing fire with angel wings?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 27, 2007)

Swajio said:


> It's seems like they're pulling some final smashes from thin air. Yoshi breathing fire with angel wings?


It wasn't pulled out of thin air; it came from Super Mario World:




> The Yoshis appear in four different colors (green, yellow, red, and blue), each with different abilities. Upon eating a shell of any color, *blue Yoshis can fly, red Yoshis can spit fire*, and yellow Yoshis stomp the ground, hurting nearby enemies. In certain levels there are multicolored shells that will allow Yoshi's of any color to fly, stomp, and spit fire all in one. There are also Baby Yoshis in the Star World levels which can be picked up by Mario. After eating five enemies, three berries, or any power-up, they will become a fully grown Yoshi of the same color.


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 27, 2007)

Translation please:


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 28, 2007)

New AT - Andross:


Meta Knight moves (awesome!):


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 28, 2007)

Hmm..nice update.

Good to see Andross will be causing some mayhem in Brawl.


----------



## zagman505 (Aug 28, 2007)

sweet update. i'm guessing that the next character update will probably be metaknight then... O.o and LOL at the song lyrics hahahaha


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 28, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> sweet update. i'm guessing that the next character update will probably be metaknight then... O.o and LOL at the song lyrics hahahaha


Don't be so sure. Meta Knight has been in screens for a while.


----------



## zagman505 (Aug 28, 2007)

yeah, he has been in screens, but never before have those screens revealed basically his entire character... O.o who knows. i probably am wrong, but it would make sense to finally put him on the site now, since he was the 'model' for special attacks and an example for combo attacks


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 28, 2007)

This was a good update, especially since we got to see more of Medaknight who I am thinking of using.


----------



## zagman505 (Aug 28, 2007)

haha yeah i've been thinking of using metaknight as well.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 28, 2007)

Update today was cool.

Andross.... HOLY CRUD....

I bet Ridley is gonna be a support... not a character.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 28, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Update today was cool.
> 
> Andross.... HOLY CRUD....
> 
> I bet Ridley is gonna be a support... not a character.


Nah, I think it'll be a boss. Andross is an older Star Fox villian, my guess is a more frequent one will be either playable or a boss.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm loving those new special moves they added D:

Aww..I was hoping they used Star Fox 64's Andross


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm expecting the N64 version as a boss in Subspace Emissary. Hopefully.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Aug 28, 2007)

Metanight's moves look preety sweet and Andross is an AT version of the unknown(s).


----------



## Lord Snow (Aug 28, 2007)

Andross is an assist trophy! That is awesome.


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 28, 2007)

Awesome update, Meta Knight looks great!


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 28, 2007)

Now that Andross is here, I wouldn't be surprised if Star Wolf makes an appearance eventually as an AT, boss, or playable character.


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 29, 2007)

Andross....nice....

We should have a giga-bowser vs bowser in story mode.

anyone wanna bet that another Wario charater will be playable like Mona, Jimmy T or Captain Sryup.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 29, 2007)

I was totally right about Vine Whip!


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 29, 2007)

Nice update!

Pokemon Trainer is definitely one of the first characters I'm going to use once Brawl is released.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 29, 2007)

So they've only revealed 6 out of 9 moves for the Pokémon. That's not so bad. That means we need Squirtle's Standard (Water Gun, Headbutt?), Ivysaur's Side move, and Charizard's Up move (Submissions or Seismic Toss maybe?)

Essentially, aren't Charizard's and Bowser's B attack the same thing?


----------



## Svenjamin (Aug 29, 2007)

Svenjamin said:


> I'm thinking Ivysaur will use a tether recovery



Sweet!

I'm usually NEVER right about predictions!


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 29, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> So they've only revealed 6 out of 9 moves for the Pok?mon. That's not so bad. That means we need Squirtle's Standard (Water Gun, Headbutt?), Ivysaur's Side move, and Charizard's Up move (Submissions or Seismic Toss maybe?)
> *
> Essentially, aren't Charizard's and Bowser's B attack the same thing?*



Didn't realize till you pointed that out.

Yeah they basically are the same thing, oh well.

I hope Squirtle's Standard move is Water Gun.


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 29, 2007)

This update made me think of something. Will the Pokemon Trainer have one Final Smash or 3 different ones? It could be one for each pokemon or just an combined one. Personally I hope that PT will have only one Final Smash where the 3 pokemons combine their powers to unleash an powerful attack!


----------



## Seany (Aug 29, 2007)

Vine whip! hell yes! 

 @ Rock smash 

god i can't wait to play XD


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 29, 2007)

Charizard FTW


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 29, 2007)

Ivysaur's standard B move looks a bit, um, kind of not useful.


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 29, 2007)

Squirtle's standard special has to be either Water Gun or Bubble. Or maybe both...it alternates like Peach's side B or something. 

Ivysaur's side B has to be Razor Leaf. 

And Charizard's up B should totally be Seismic Toss. I know this isn't the anime, but a Seismic Toss akin to Captain Falcon/Ganon's up B with the exception of throwing your opponent down instead of sideways sounds badass. Plus, if the Seismic Toss starts with Charizard soaring forward than up it would make sense as the up B special move (recovery move, after all).

I have to say I look forward to playing as Ivysaur the most. But I'm also biased with Bulba being my favorite starter.


Grevane said:


> Ivysaur's standard B move looks a bit, um, kind of not useful.


I thought the opposite. But then again, I love to combo off of an up-throw and I fight a lot of aerial-happy opponents. Guess it depends on how fast it is and whether or not it has stunning effects.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 29, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I thought the opposite. But then again, I love to combo off of an up-throw and I fight a lot of aerial-happy opponents. Guess it depends on how fast it is and whether or not it has stunning effects.



Well, judging from the picture:



It looks like once you get hit by one of them, you're stunned and then hit for all the consecutive ones after it. I'm wondering if you can change the angle 45 degrees left or right while it's shooting, because the duration looks like it will only be from 1-3 seconds from looking at how fast they're going.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 29, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Essentially, aren't Charizard's and Bowser's B attack the same thing?



How unoriginal 



Nagasumi said:


> This update made me think of something. Will the Pokemon Trainer have one Final Smash or 3 different ones? It could be one for each pokemon or just an combined one. Personally I hope that PT will have only one Final Smash where the 3 pokemons combine their powers to unleash an powerful attack!



I rather have them receive their own final smash move.

Squirtle - Hydro Pump
Ivysaur - Solar Beam
Charizard - Fire Blast!


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 29, 2007)

podsandgods said:


> after playing twilight princess i think it would be cool to have midna as a charachter. I doubt it would happen for brawl but maybe a future smash bros. game. Midna just seems like he or she ( i cant really tell) would make a good fighter in these games!



*Spoiler*: __ 



Shes a girl. Guys tend not to get called Princess'


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm actually wondering how Squirtle or Ivysaur are supposed to grab an opponent. I can understand Charizard, but not how he's supposed to get KO'd if he can fly.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 29, 2007)

Limit his flight to like, 5 double jumps, like they did with Kirby.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 29, 2007)

Hmm I think I would use Squirtle the most with him, though they all seem to have skills that you will force you to switch them in during different situations.

All in all good update.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 29, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Limit his flight to like, 5 double jumps, like they did with Kirby.



Don't Pit and MetaKnight also get 5 jumps in the first trailer?


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 29, 2007)

hmmmm....a powerhouse mixed with the lightweight abilty to fly 5 times....nice idea.

However...if Charizard has that ability, I am convince that the jumps won't be as high as kirby's or Jig's.

Squirtle seems...a bit more useful in recovery if u are blow up-sideways-ish....if u play Pikachu, Jiggy and Luigi, u know what I mean.


----------



## Seany (Aug 29, 2007)

I hope for Meta Knight to be added by Friday


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 29, 2007)

Is it just me, or does Ivysaur's vine whip look a tad bit too short.



Look at the size of Kirby and the length of the vine.


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 29, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Is it just me, or does Ivysaur's vine whip look a tad bit too short.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the size of Kirby and the length of the vine.



either that or ivy wasn't ko far enough.  Ibet Ivy's grab vines are much longer than the up-b vine


----------



## Seany (Aug 29, 2007)

I wouldn't like them any longer personally. Just think of the cowards keeping their distance and just vine whipping away. A tad annoying that would be


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 29, 2007)

Lone said:


> I wouldn't like them any longer personally. Just think of the cowards keeping their distance and just vine whipping away. A tad annoying that would be



True, technically having three lives is enough of a handicap as it is.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 29, 2007)

Grevane said:


> I'm actually wondering how Squirtle or Ivysaur are supposed to grab an opponent. I can understand Charizard, but not how he's supposed to get KO'd if he can fly.


Same as Meta Knight, Kirby and possibly Jigglypuff.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 29, 2007)

Judging by the screenshot, Rock Smash is just Charizard taking out a boulder from hammerspace and breaking it with his forehead... just knowing that makes me laugh.


----------



## Raynor (Aug 29, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> either that or ivy wasn't ko far enough.  Ibet Ivy's grab vines are much longer than the up-b vine


That's the same thing I was thinking... but that screenshot does make the grab look really short.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 29, 2007)

Was this mentioned? About Ness/Lucas: this


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 29, 2007)

Eh...I'm hesitant on believing it.

But I have been proven wrong before with people talking gossip.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 29, 2007)

I don't play much Earthbound/Mother games (haven't even played one), but I hope whoever Lucas is keeps Ness's gargantuan head and space-time inversion double jump.


----------



## zagman505 (Aug 30, 2007)

i think that whether pokemon trainer will have 3 different final smashes or just one depends on how many times you can use a final smash... O.o if one interpretation is correct, and you can use one whenever you get a smash ball, then there will probably be 3 different final smashes (and zero suit samus will have one as well >_>), but if you can only use a final smash once per match, then probably only 1 combined final smash.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 30, 2007)

**New Update**


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 30, 2007)

JAPAN TIME 8/30

Gliding



EDIT: ADJKHSFJLSFHSDFAJKASDFKLASDFASDFKASDFJKSDFAJKLSDFNMKL;SDFASDFJK


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 30, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> i think that whether pokemon trainer will have 3 different final smashes or just one depends on how many times you can use a final smash... O.o if one interpretation is correct, and you can use one whenever you get a smash ball, then there will probably be 3 different final smashes (and zero suit samus will have one as well >_>), but if you can only use a final smash once per match, then probably only 1 combined final smash.


I'm guessing a Smash Ball appears once a match (default setting?) but that doesn't mean that they have to have one combined attack. Maybe each one has their own. But it'll take three different matches to see each one.

Update: Gliding


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 30, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> JAPAN TIME 8/30
> 
> Gliding
> 
> ...



Lol, seems I was a bit faster Goofy. 

Edit: And QBnoYouкo


----------



## zagman505 (Aug 30, 2007)

but see, if they all have different final smashes and you can only use it once per match... then what if one turns out to be a lot better than the others? you'd want to use that one, but if you're not using that pokemon you'll hafta swap pokemon, which would probably make you miss the smash ball.

and nice update. maybe ridley is possible as a character after all.


----------



## Seany (Aug 30, 2007)

Heh, nice little update there


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 30, 2007)

I knew it, I knew they could fly! xD

I'm guessing you can only do it after a single jump, preventing you from doing it off the stage.


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 30, 2007)

Very cool.

MetaKnight continues to look cooler and cooler to play with.


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 30, 2007)

Sweet! Of the newcomers I'm going to try out Pit first, he looks so cool! You can only glide after having jumped once, right? Good thing, since then you won't be able to just glide back after being hit off the stage.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Aug 30, 2007)

The more I hear about MetaKnight the more I can't wait to play as him. Getting a long stage like Hyrule and glideing from one end the stage to the other would be cool.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 30, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> but see, if they all have different final smashes and you can only use it once per match... then what if one turns out to be a lot better than the others? you'd want to use that one, but if you're not using that pokemon you'll hafta swap pokemon, which would probably make you miss the smash ball.
> 
> and nice update. maybe ridley is possible as a character after all.


Aye, that's just it. I mean, the Pok?mon Trainer is basically three different characters in one. That's a huge advantage over the other characters so this way they aren't overpowered. Of course, assuming, they all have a different Final Smash, but I do think it's possible it'll be a combination of all three of their elemental Hyper Beams.


----------



## Caustic (Aug 30, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Sweet! Of the newcomers I'm going to try out Pit first, he looks so cool! You can only glide after having jumped once, right? Good thing, since then you won't be able to just glide back after being hit off the stage.



Gliding is performed after a mid-air jump, according to the description. (Also, in retrospect, I think that one of the trailers shows Metaknight performing a glide after a mid-air jump in the middle of a battle.) Assuming that Pit's Wings of Icarus allow him the free aerial movement implied in its description, Pit has a very powerful recovery.

It might even be insanely overpowered recovery, since I believe there are 2 videos in which Pit performs multiple mid-air jumps, similar to Kirby. I wonder if he can glide after any of his jumps (probably canceling out any further jumps), or can only glide after his first or final mid-air jump.

In either case, Pit is most likely going to be a very light character to balance out his incredible potential for recovery.

The same probably goes for Metaknight, but his Up B move seems more vertical at first glance, which doesn't seem as "unlimited" (for lack of a better word) as Pit's free flight.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 30, 2007)

Seeing as how Pit/MetaKnight (I doubt Charizard) can jump 3-5 times as well as glide, they already have an advantage in movement over the other characters.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 30, 2007)

Good update, this will make even more use for Medaknight for me. 

Though if this game does not have Online Multiplayer I think I might sell my Wii. If Nintendo makes that mistake then I see no reason to stick with them.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 30, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Good update, this will make even more use for Medaknight for me.
> 
> Though if this game does not have Online Multiplayer I think I might sell my Wii. If Nintendo makes that mistake then I see no reason to stick with them.



Oh, it probably, almost surely, have Online. Dengeki confirmed this if I recall. The question is if it will be like every other online Nintendo game, or will it be an actual good component to the game.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 30, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Good update, this will make even more use for Medaknight for me.
> 
> Though if this game does not have Online Multiplayer I think I might sell my Wii. If Nintendo makes that mistake then I see no reason to stick with them.



If you're going to sell your Wii, you should use the money to get a PS3. 
Just a suggestion.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 31, 2007)

Snaps, a WarioWare stage!


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 31, 2007)

Decent update.

Interesting stage to say the least.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice stage, I'm just dissapointed we didn't get a character all week.


----------



## Jeroenz (Aug 31, 2007)

funny stage a bit wierd


----------



## Seany (Aug 31, 2007)

awesome stage! 

gonna be fun trying to fight while avoiding that shit lol


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 31, 2007)

Hmm, nice stage. I wonder which kind of reward you get for clearing the challenges. All I can think about are items to help you through the battle. Or maybe the reward is the stage turning back to normal, the one who manages to avoid everything doesnt get hurt.

The updates this week have been decent. Hope we get a new character next week.


----------



## Seany (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm guessing they'd either heal you or give you items, yeah


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 31, 2007)

Yeah, that's the most plausible thing. But for all we know the reward could be something completely different. Suprise us, Sakurai!


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 31, 2007)

Never played WarioWare, so I guess Brawl will have to be the first.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 31, 2007)

Grevane said:


> If you're going to sell your Wii, you should use the money to get a PS3.
> Just a suggestion.



I was thinking a 360 but I do want a PS3 when KHIII comes out. (Will buy regardless of what I have at the time)

As for the update that seems to bring some twist into the game, I like it.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 31, 2007)

The new stage totally outshines Flat Zone.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 31, 2007)

I was expecting a new playable character this week, but I guess I can't rush genius.

Also, does anyone know if Sakurai is revealing the hidden characters on the site, or will all of these automatically be playable from the get go? I'm guessing he's only revealing some of the them.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 1, 2007)

^Good question. I don't think we'll find out the answer till the game is released.

I'm assuming he's only going to reveal a few of them and leave the rest as surprises until you unlock them.


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 1, 2007)

imagine if all the characters revealed so far are some of the default starting characters? O.o that would be so awesome, just imagine who might be unlockable.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 1, 2007)

Grevane said:


> I was expecting a new playable character this week, but I guess I can't rush genius.
> 
> Also, does anyone know if Sakurai is revealing the hidden characters on the site, or will all of these automatically be playable from the get go? I'm guessing he's only revealing some of the them.


in the old melee site he dint confirmed the hidden character until a week of the released of melee he started to put a hidden character each week


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 1, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> imagine if all the characters revealed so far are some of the default starting characters? O.o that would be so awesome, just imagine who might be unlockable.


Unlockable... Sonic? 

That's why Sakurai's not revealing him? Because he's a secret?


----------



## Shiron (Sep 1, 2007)

Bah, Sonic's too predictable.... I wouldn't be surprised if Sakurai decides to do something like reveal a stage that has Sonic written all over it and practically confirms him as a character, only to reveal someone like oh say Silver as the playable character from the Sonic franchise instead. Of course, it's more likely that he'll just give us Sonic, but I could see him doing something like that just to slip us up and keep us on our toes about what really is and isn't in the game.

Although, now that I think about it, Silver wouldn't be a bad person to be put into Brawl... He could function as a replacement to Mewtwo, becoming this game's psychic instead of it. Although, he's much less well known than Mewtwo is, so I'm not sure what the chances of that happening would be.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 1, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Unlockable... Sonic?
> 
> That's why Sakurai's not revealing him? Because he's a secret?




Maybe because Sega is nowhere to be found under any credits so far?

I mean, Geno's inclusion in M&L1 had them [Square-Enix] being listed in the copyright credits, as was Dante in SMT:N. Sega is nowhere to be found anywhere so far for SSBB, which makes me lean to the side nothing from them is in the game.


----------



## trunks_lover29 (Sep 1, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Unlockable... Sonic?
> 
> That's why Sakurai's not revealing him? Because he's a secret?



I was pretty sure it had been stated that Sonic would not be in the games, because whoever owns the rights to it didn't want to put him in the game this time around.


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 2, 2007)

no sonic? =O no way! everybody wants him in though! or at least, almost everybody >_>


----------



## jebara (Sep 2, 2007)

is it gonna be like the other wii games that keep u entertained 4 5minutes then get seriously boring


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 2, 2007)

did melee only keep you entertained for 4-5 (or 45) minutes? there's your answer.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Sep 2, 2007)

dont listen to that troll!


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 2, 2007)

Just an FYI, it was never stated Sonic won't be in the game.

I'm sure Sakurai realizes Sonic is the most desired third-party character. And remember folks, Sakurai stated that after Snake there will be only 1 or 2 third-party characters. So never count on Tailes or Knuckles for Brawl even if Sonic gets in.

Anyway, next week Nintendo is holding some special event in Japan for them to talk about their upcoming End of 2007 releases.

The one thing that comes to mind is Brawl so....perfect opportunity to make up for the lack of a character update last week and introduce two new ones? One of which might be a huge revelation like our dear Sonic of Megaman?


----------



## Totitos (Sep 2, 2007)

lol @ The spicy curry.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 3, 2007)

Subspace movie time - Pit's Descent:


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Sep 3, 2007)

wait, what nintendo event?


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 3, 2007)

Damn, a new vid but I can't access the site...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 3, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> wait, what nintendo event?


I think it's that event they have every year. Like the one when they showed the second SSBB trailer.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 3, 2007)

Yay, site works now. I love the music in that vid! Pit looks awesome as always.

oh, are you guys talking about the nintendo world tour event? I didn't know they were having one this year. Guess they have to hold some kind of event since they're not attending TGS as usual.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Sep 3, 2007)

when is it? Do want new Brawl info.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 3, 2007)

At least the cutscenes in Brawl won't be too lengthy, maybe only about twice as long as the transitions in Melee.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 3, 2007)

now if they had dialoge....

btw, I think we now know...somewhat...what will happen to Peach/Zelda.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 3, 2007)

Doesn't there event [Nintendo World?] Take place in November?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 3, 2007)

The cutscene looks awesome really. I hope they have more of this in Subspace. I'm guessing Pit  doesn't really talk... or does he? All I heard was a gasp.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 3, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> The cutscene looks awesome really. I hope they have more of this in Subspace. I'm guessing Pit  doesn't really talk... or does he? All I heard was a gasp.



I give Kudos to Pit...doing a leap of faith like that...for an angel that cannot fly...but what bug me is how he hold the two-sword bow up in the air like a little kid...or is he a kid?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 3, 2007)

Dude.... what do you mean?^^^

It bugs you that he can hold a sword in mid air?

And what the hell do you mean: "Like a little kid"???

Since when do you see little kids in frickin mid air holding swords?

Pit isn't a little kid either, he looks around the age of 16-18, but he might be alot older.

....


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 3, 2007)

But isn't that why it's called "Kid Icarus"?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 3, 2007)

....people younger than 18 are still considered kids by many adults......


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 3, 2007)

Blargh. Vacation put me way behind on updates...but now I'm caught up 

Pokemon special moves was the coolest one from last week. Pits movie rocks too ^^


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 3, 2007)

I loved Squirtles special...

That thing is gonna KILL!!!!

....wait a second.... HOLTY SHIT! IT's SANTEN KESSHUN!!!!

I GOTTA GO KICK HIS ASS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 3, 2007)

Esterland.com claims this is the true boxart but they need another source. Here it is.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 3, 2007)

Looks convincing, but if it's a fake I applaud whoever took the time to actually do it. Looks pretty real though.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 3, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Dude.... what do you mean?^^^
> 
> It bugs you that he can hold a sword in mid air?
> 
> ...



What I mean is after he run to the dor, he was...well..somewhat waving and went "YEAH!" and it is Kid Icurs so he is...a kid...only that anime makes kids look older.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Esterland.com claims this is the true boxart but they need another source. Here it is.



well...SSB box art was cartoonish and such but at least 4 charater.  Melee has Mario, Pikachu, Bowser and the Hero of Time battleing out pluse eyes of the other defalt charater.  It looks cool but I can image the ture box art with the big four in it fighting or something to do with the story.  I doubt Peach is in the box art because she is also the one who gets capture by Pety..


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 3, 2007)

I've read up on the box cover a bit, and everywhere I went people are saying that it was official. Haven't seen any actual statements from official sources though, let me know if any of you find it.

But while we're in the mood, here are some pics of boxart created by fans:









I like the first one, it looks professional. Although the Ganon on the back is from Ocarina of Time and not Twilight Princess.


----------



## Aman (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't think that the boxart is real.

Artwork looks good though.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 3, 2007)

They all look nice, but I can tell that isn't what it'd look like. As for the first "official" one, that looks almost convincing, but I think there's something missing.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 3, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> They all look nice, but I can tell that isn't what it'd look like. As for the first "official" one, that looks almost convincing, but I think there's something missing.



shall we discuss about it?

I say...the fight.  The pervios two boxart has Mario and Pikachu with other characters brawling.  In this one....well...yeah...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 3, 2007)

Well I just never imagined it would be the characters clustered together, but who knows. Actually, I've never even seen those images with the characters posing like that before so it might even be it. (Although can still be just an early shot since they can always change it.)


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 3, 2007)

I think it is real.... looks real enough.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 3, 2007)

It definitely looks convincing to me and props to whoever made it if it's a fake. However, I think that it'll probably turn out to be a fake, since something just seems off about it to me. It's convincing... just not convincing enough.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 3, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> I loved Squirtles special...
> 
> That thing is gonna KILL!!!!
> 
> ...



Yeah, squirtle looks like the coolest of the three pokemans.

*dodges ass-kick* 





Grevane said:


> I've read up on the box cover a bit, and everywhere I went people are saying that it was official. Haven't seen any actual statements from official sources though, let me know if any of you find it.
> 
> But while we're in the mood, here are some pics of boxart *created by fans*:
> 
> ...



Those are really good.

You guys were speculating whether they are real or not....but he said they were versions made by fans ~bold >.>


----------



## Shiron (Sep 3, 2007)

No, we're talking about the one that Kyuubi Naruto posted in this post.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 3, 2007)

That looks like a Deviantart picture cropped to the style of a Wii box art.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 3, 2007)

yay, Pit movie. Wonders if they'll put voice actors in Brawl, but I doubt it..

Lol, the boxart with Sonic is just too fake..


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 3, 2007)

Ooh, Cap. Didn't know you were into this too. And didn't know you had a Wii. >.<


----------



## dilbot (Sep 3, 2007)

i think it would be better without voice acting (aside form the usual grunts and screams)


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 3, 2007)

Woah so many people now xD;;
The Pit movie made the game feel even more awsome,high detailed stuff like that just adds to the awsomeness.
And the boxarts all seem so awsome,but like others,it seems real,but it's off...


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 3, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Ooh, Cap. Didn't know you were into this too. And didn't know you had a Wii. >.<



I've been a SSB fan since the 1st game came out =p

Nah, I don't have a wii yet :x so we're both even xD



dilbot said:


> i think it would be better without voice acting (aside form the usual grunts and screams)



Yea...the voice acting probably won't be necessary since we were able to live without in melee xD Though Ike should at least be able to taunt in jap


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 3, 2007)

Naw, I got a Wii. O_O

With Metroid.


You better get a Wii soon, Cap. People kill eachother for one.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 3, 2007)

So, according to the  Kirby lost the fight with Petey Piranha (or won but the bomb went off anyway)?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 3, 2007)

Maybe there will be an arching storyline, that goes many different ways?

I mean, we have no clue if you select a character and go through his/her/its mode or if it is a pre-determined character you play as.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 3, 2007)

In the end I know that eighther ssbb or halo 3 will be a disapointment. And I think halo 3


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 3, 2007)

That is cool movie, though I would like to see an actual update.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 4, 2007)

Recreation said:


> No, we're talking about the one that Kyuubi Naruto posted in this post.



Ah, my bad xP



narutofusion said:


> In the end I know that eighther ssbb or halo 3 will be a disapointment. And I think halo 3





I don't see how either could possibly be.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 4, 2007)

**New Update**


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice way to have a 2000th post. Diddy Kong's moves look fun so far. Nice comments from Sakurai...

Though honestly, it's nothing real impressive so far for this week. Three days left to see if there will be a new character or not.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 4, 2007)

rofl. Excellent. You can eat the peanut when the gun explodes


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 4, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> rofl. Excellent. You can eat the peanut when the gun explodes



Hahahah, yeah man, thats good eatin' . Im gonna go ahead and guess oh, say about a 2-5% damage recovery if that lol. Pretty useless but still fun. And I guess that it kinda depends on how fast you can get the peanuts. Maybe the gun blows up really fast? 

Unless I'm forgetting someone, he'll be the only person who can heal himself besides Mr. G&W with his fortune hammer or whatever. And its debateable whether he'll even be included in SSBB. But whatever.


----------



## nick65 (Sep 4, 2007)

i just wonder if marth and roy will be in the game again with some extras


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Sep 4, 2007)

oh dont we all.


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 4, 2007)

hm. i haven't come in here in a while. anyway, diddy's moves look pretty sweet, although i hope that the peanut gun doesn't blow up too fast. and as for the pit scene... looks pretty sweet, although it looks like kirby didn't manage to stop the bomb from going off... and the box-art... O.o where's the wifi symbol????


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 4, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> hm. i haven't come in here in a while. anyway, diddy's moves look pretty sweet, although i hope that the peanut gun doesn't blow up too fast. and as for the pit scene... looks pretty sweet, although it looks like kirby didn't manage to stop the bomb from going off... and the box-art... O.o where's the wifi symbol????



I was thinking of that....does that mean SSBB is not going to be Wi-Fi?


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 4, 2007)

it better have online play... =S it would suck so much if it didn't. i hope that it's just not the official box-art.


----------



## Aman (Sep 4, 2007)

I definitely expect SSBB to have online play. I mean, it was originally supposed to be a launch title and be the first big Nintendo WFC title.


----------



## Ketchups (Sep 4, 2007)

Where do you guys/girls see the boxart?


----------



## Shiron (Sep 4, 2007)

Here. Although, since it doesn't have the wi-fi symbol on it, it's probably a fake.


----------



## Ketchups (Sep 4, 2007)

Looks pretty real. But I'm not going to believe it untill it shows up on the official site.


----------



## Aman (Sep 4, 2007)

Who knows, it might still be real I just don't think that it's real for the following reasons:

#1: No Wi-Fi symbol
#2: I don't expect it to be as simple as a few characters with a cool background.
#3: No new characters are in it. Only 19 characters have been confirmed so far (including Snake and Meta Knight), and it doesn't show any new characters even though this game will definitely have more characters than that... Also, there's no Ganondorf or Bowser, or any villains at all for that matter.

Besides, some parts of the boxart just don't look good imo.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 4, 2007)

Is it just me or does it seem like Diddy's Up+B Special will be a bit easy to interrupt in mid-air, especially when they're trying to get back onto the platform? (Like if Diddy's "hit box" grows bigger because of the rockets) If it was broken by Samus's Tap A in the air (like in the picture), I hope it moves fast enough to compensate for it.

 at Diddy pulling the barrel rockets out of his pocket.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Sep 4, 2007)

Looks fake but I say they  did a damn good looking one.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 4, 2007)

Ok, one question.... when Diddy's gun explodes... will it do damage to diddy like Link's bomb does to link?


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 4, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Ok, one question.... when Diddy's gun explodes... will it do damage to diddy like Link's bomb does to link?



I would assume. But can't opponents time their attacks to crack the shells on the peanuts so they can eat them? Seems a bit inconsistent to me.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 4, 2007)

The peanut looks tasty  Bet it won't recover much damage though. I can't wait to try out the rocketbarrels, must be alot of fun. I reckon the barrels will cause some damage when they explode. Look at the last pic, poor Yoshi.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 4, 2007)

^ you are right.

Another thing... if it is possible, can you blow up his gun while in the air so you can do an extra recovery?

....hell, diddy sounds like another link IMO.....


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 4, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ^ you are right.
> 
> Another thing... if it is possible, can you blow up his gun while in the air so you can do an extra recovery?
> 
> ....hell, diddy sounds like another link IMO.....



lol, how should we know? I'm expecting Bomberman in there somewhere so I hope he's not.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 4, 2007)

I doubt bomber man will show..... just dont know why


----------



## LMJ (Sep 4, 2007)

uhhhhhhh. Where the hell are all the kirby vids at ppl? CMON!


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 4, 2007)

.......kirby sucks........


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 4, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> .......kirby sucks........



Nerd: "I HAVE U KNOW THAT KIRBY IS ONE OF THE BIG FOUR!!!!"
Linkaro:  So?  he is a suicide fighter, unless Brawl can get him to his former glory.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 4, 2007)

Animesing said:


> uhhhhhhh. Where the hell are all the kirby vids at ppl? CMON!


Actually Kirby has been in most of the videos one the site. The new Pit video clip is the only one without him if I remember correctly.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 4, 2007)

It sort of makes me mad looking at the great new features that are being added, when we can't have it for such a long time..


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 4, 2007)

It's less than 3 months until the game's released. That's not such a long time, considering that we have been waiting since the beginning when it got announced. And the regular updates help making the wait shorter.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 4, 2007)

So the question is:

Will SSBB live up to it's standards or, like the Di Vichi Code movie, set us up for a great disappointment with excenting info before the release but fail bad? 

That question haunts me to this day.


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 4, 2007)

I hope to god that Joanna Dark is included as a character.

If they can have a Playstation character who uses guns... why not Jo?


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 4, 2007)

Svenjamin said:


> I hope to god that Joanna Dark is included as a character.
> 
> If they can have a Playstation character who uses guns... why not Jo?



snake will not use gun in the games, only explosive.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 4, 2007)

Bigger boxart of the game appears


Supposedly it's the real deal but it's said that the boxart isn't the final product yet and is still open for changes in some areas (such as the RP rating) so don't slit your wrists if it doesn't have Wi-Fi because that can easily be added.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 4, 2007)

I expected if it was legit, it's still not the final cover. I say that because I haven't seen those images of the characters before. It certainly looks authentic.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 5, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> So the question is:
> 
> Will SSBB live up to it's standards or, like the Di Vichi Code movie, set us up for a great disappointment with excenting info before the release but fail bad?
> 
> That question haunts me to this day.



Yeah that's definitely something I'm worried about.

Brawl has to basically be better than Melee in every way or it'll be considered a failure.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 5, 2007)

Wasn't it confirmed by Dengeki over a month ago that SSBB had Wi-Fi?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 5, 2007)

Violent-nin said:


> Brawl has to basically be better than Melee in every way or it'll be considered a failure.


I don't see how it's looked any worse than Melee so far.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 5, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Wasn't it confirmed by Dengeki over a month ago that SSBB had Wi-Fi?



no.  The director said he will try to make it Wi-Fi, which is a problem. If not then the director is sorry.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 5, 2007)

Finally, Meta Knight's profile is up:


"It's Meta Knight, whose introduction was delayed for some reason."


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 5, 2007)

*gasp*





*e* x[


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 5, 2007)

"Despite being almost all head, his mask and cape exude coolness."


Hahahaha


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 5, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> I don't see how it's looked any worse than Melee so far.



I didn't say it has.

What I did say is, when it's finished the end result has to be better than Melee or it'll be considered a failure.

All of us here have high hopes for this game, I just hope we aren't all let down.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Sep 5, 2007)

it will be better. There is no way it won't be. Just look at the plethora of... things that are in it!


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 5, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> it will be better. There is no way it won't be. Just look at the plethora of... things that are in it!



Agreed. This game will be a blast.

Well anyways. At least Meta-Knight is out of the way. Now Snake hopefully will be soon? Please?

Also on a side note, I heard a while ago that Meta-Knight is the same species as Kirby/s. Is that true? I've actually never played a Kirby game all the way through, so I don't know much about the series.. :amazed
If that is the case, when Kirby sucks MK up, it should have the same effect as sucking up another Kirby..? Of course they'd probably give him a power regardless but yeah.


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey I don't know why I never brought this up before... but something is really bothering me, and please let me know if you think the same...

But haven't you ever noticed anything about the *stages*?

There are quite a few of them which have the same generic design:

Yoshi's Island
Mario Circuit (Mario Kart level from trailer)
Smashville
The Harberd (MetaKnight's level from trailer)
LyLat cruise
Pokemon Stadium

These levels all have a very flat main platform with either a single platform on its own floating above the centre, or a row of platforms on the same height as eachother above the main platform. Isn't that just the same design used over and over?

Even the first smash brothers game was more diverse. I really hope that whatever levels are remainin are vastly different from this standard design.

I remember being quite annoyed at Melee for this very same reason. It was bad enough having cloned characters, but we didn't need Battlefield, Yoshi Story (both versions), Kirby's Dreamland (both versions) and Brinstar to all share the exact same design. I wonder if I missed one.

I expect the remaining levels to be HUGE or just unique in their own way, like say having 2 maine central platforms, with a pit in the middle to split the battle into 2. Or just stack a high pile of floating platforms above eachothers, say 3 or 4 perhaps. There are lots of things you could do.

The most unique levels that I really enjoyed are Fox's main level, Hyrule Temple and Castle (from 64) the classic mario stage with birdo in the background. I really hope to be pleased!


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 5, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Also on a side note, I heard a while ago that Meta-Knight is the same species as Kirby/s. Is that true? I've actually never played a Kirby game all the way through, so I don't know much about the series.. :amazed
> If that is the case, when Kirby sucks MK up, it should have the same effect as sucking up another Kirby..? Of course they'd probably give him a power regardless but yeah.


Well, he does have the same shape as Kirby. I guess if you remove the sword, the mask and the cloak, he'll end up looking similar to Kirby. I do think he's the same species 
Kirby will definitely gain new powers by sucking MK up, no doubt about that. They have different abilities after all, even if they're the same species.


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 5, 2007)

yay finally metaknight.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 5, 2007)

Svenjamin said:


> I hope to god that Joanna Dark is included as a character.
> 
> If they can have a Playstation character who uses guns... why not Jo?


Simple reason for that. There was a Metal Gear game on a Nintendo platform, as such Snake can be in the game was was requested to be in Melee abit too late. Also my guess is the next 3rd party characters will have a more anime/cartoony design such as the fan favourates like Megaman and Sonic both of these characters have had games on a Nintendo console before.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Bigger boxart of the game appears
> 
> 
> Supposedly it's the real deal but it's said that the boxart isn't the final product yet and is still open for changes in some areas (such as the RP rating) so don't slit your wrists if it doesn't have Wi-Fi because that can easily be added.


Now thats a cool boxart. Seriously, I doubt its fake and if it is I want to know who made the artwork.



QBnoYouкo said:


> Finally, Meta Knight's profile is up:
> 
> 
> "It's Meta Knight, whose introduction was delayed for some reason."


With Meta Knight confirmed the only character left the reviel thats already confirmed is Snake who, of course, is most likely unlockable.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 5, 2007)

wow i hope that the real box art


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 5, 2007)

Now that I see MetaKnight...how does he hold and use the thumb part of the glove.  He is nothing but a blue version of Kirby.

Also, now that I seen the clip...the games seem too dark to be rated E or E10+or even eC. (it's a joke)


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 5, 2007)

Svenjamin said:


> Hey I don't know why I never brought this up before... but something is really bothering me, and please let me know if you think the same...
> 
> But haven't you ever noticed anything about the *stages*?
> 
> ...



Actually, despite having the same general design, they're all very different stages. Like Fountain of Dreams and Yoshi's Story for example. Level design is extremely similar, but the stage mechanics are extremely different. In Yoshi's Story, you can die at very low percents since the borders of the map are short. Since the wall goes down along the edge, you can wall tech out of any near edge spike. FoD has moving platforms that can greatly effect a character's comboing ability, very wide borders, and a large amount of leeway below the edge which enables characters with a wall jump to recover from the bottom of the screen.

So in all, I don't mind those stages at all, since they're balanced yet still very different. Radical stages give big advantages for certain characters, like Mute City being a good Jigglypuff stage, or any small/low top stage being a counter for floaty characters, and Hyrule for obvious reasons.



Linkaro 2.0 said:


> Now that I see MetaKnight...how does he hold and use the thumb part of the glove.  He is nothing but a blue version of Kirby.
> 
> Also, now that I seen the clip...the games seem too dark to be rated E or E10+or even eC. (it's a joke)



Metaknight actually is the same species as Kirby. He's just blue. How he uses the gloves w/ thumbs? I donno.

And also, SSBM was rated T(Teen), so Nintendo probably decided they could push the content a bit.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 5, 2007)

this game is sick.. me and my friends spend endless hours playing this game.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 5, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> snake will not use gun in the games, only explosive.



No FAMAS or PSG-1 for Snake. 

At any rate, I guess the only beefs I have with Brawl right now is:

1: Snake only uses explosives (dem C4s better be strong )
2: A lot of the standard A moves were recycled from Melee

Not that I'm that upset about #2 as I am about #1, but I guess I can't expect Snake to be able snap Kirby's neck (does he have one?). Though I do wonder what the usefulness of his crawling and expert box hiding will do for him.

His Final Smash will be METAL GEAR REX FTW!


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 5, 2007)

Grevane said:


> No FAMAS or PSG-1 for Snake.
> 
> At any rate, I guess the only beefs I have with Brawl right now is:
> 
> ...



Well, he does have a rocket launcher.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 5, 2007)

Decent update. I might use the pic for something...


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 5, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Well, he does have the same shape as Kirby. I guess if you remove the sword, the mask and the cloak, he'll end up looking similar to Kirby. I do think he's the same species
> Kirby will definitely gain new powers by sucking MK up, no doubt about that. They have different abilities after all, even if they're the same species.



Cool. And yeah, true enough.
..That would be funny to see MK without a mask tho.. 
*Imagines being able to knock it off during gameplay*

And I know this is random, but I have a feeling tonights update will suck.. -_-


----------



## Mr._Stabby (Sep 5, 2007)

Metaknight was a meh update. We all knew he was in the game, I was hoping theyd show a little bit of his move sets.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 6, 2007)

Well we all knew indeed. But they delayed his update "for some reason." I think it would've been better had his update was earlier but it doesn't really matter. Now all that's left is Snake's.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 6, 2007)

JAPAN TIME 9/06

Pokemon Stadium & Mario's Special Moves




FAIL @ FLUDD being in the fucking game


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 6, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> JAPAN TIME 9/06
> 
> Pokemon Stadium & Mario's Special Moves
> 
> ...



As long as he...errr..it doesn't talk then we are a-ok.

It's kinda weird it doesn't do damage tho :/

Pokemon stage is really cool looking. Each one looks really fun (yes even the ground one ~ b/c there's cubone and a dugtrio in the bg. uh huh.)


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 6, 2007)

LOL, I agree about F.L.U.D.D. I hope Mario has the cape still. Guess this means Luigi's would have the fire attack... or his Poltergust.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 6, 2007)

You see, F.L.U.D.D. could have worked as an item. It seems dear near useless to be an exclusive move for Mario, and a waste of something else they could have used.

I mean, it does no damage, and just pushes the enemy. Why not make it like the Hammer or Star? Items related around the use of Mario, but could generally be used by everyone.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 6, 2007)

The F.L.U.D.D. is pretty useless, it doesn't even do any damage! And you have to charge it up before using it, making dodging the move no problem (there's no reason to dodge though, unless you risk falling off the stage)

Pokemon Stadium looks awesome, especially the flying stage. Wonder how the electric one will look like.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 6, 2007)

Hmm well, not bad..
Pokemon Stadium 2 looks cool..
Im not that dissapointed with FLUDD either.

And yes, FLUDD could have worked as an item but.. I just cant really imagine Samus running around and squirting people with water when she could be blasting the crap out of them with missles or whatever.. And DK/Bowser would probably break the straps to it.. It just wouldnt work unless they expanded the size of it depending on who grabs it. Which would just be dumb IMO. They should have just made it Mario only or leave it out entirely.. I would have preffered they left it out, but its to late now so oh well.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Sep 6, 2007)

there's also a Skarmory in the flying stage. I hope to see many more Pokemon cameos in that stage.

Cubone FTW.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm glad F.L.U.D.D is in the game as Mario's down special move, the only thing the worries me is that this increases Lugigi's chances of using his lowsy Vacuum Cleaner.

Pokemon Stadium 2 looks awesome, of course being a Pokemon fan its expected I'd think that.


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 6, 2007)

hm... f.l.u.d.d. looks interesting... O.o it be best to see how far it pushes opponents before judging it though. who knows, maybe it can launch them pretty far off the stage with a direct hit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 6, 2007)

um i wonder if this mean luigi will have his Vaccum.


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah, he probably will. if they took out the tornado spin as a special move for mario, no reason to leave it in for luigi. of course, luigi isn't even a confirmed character yet... lol jk.


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 6, 2007)

Well if this means that luigi also loses his cyclone... I'll be a little pissed.

One of my favourite ways of catching people by surprise during sudden death was his cyclone move. You just hit down B and tilt the control stick towards your opponent and luigi is there in no time and instant KOs them... grrrrr.


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 6, 2007)

but mario didn't lose his cyclone... and if he didn't, most likely luigi won't either. probably just going to be some other way to use it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope that all of these pictures I am seeing of Sonic being in the game aren't real...I really hate that idea.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 6, 2007)

I dunno....

Mario has all of his moves plus the F.L.U.D.D if u look at the trailers.  (Mario has the fireball, and Cape in the E3 and the Tonato in the WT '06.)  So it could mean that Sakurai is not telling us something...like a fifth special move.

....how will the electic stage work?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Sep 6, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> I dunno....
> 
> Mario has all of his moves plus the F.L.U.D.D if u look at the trailers.  (Mario has the fireball, and Cape in the E3 and the Tonato in the WT '06.)  So it could mean that Sakurai is not telling us something...like a fifth special move.
> 
> ....how will the electic stage work?



Mayby it'll be a stage woth slower moving version of Pikachus B move only more powerfull? That get more powerfull and faster till it switches. But it could also just paralyze you or something.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 6, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I hope that all of these pictures I am seeing of Sonic being in the game aren't real...I really hate that idea.


Of course they're fake. Also Sonic being in the game is a good idea, he fits in the game more than Snake. And if you don't like Sonic and he turns out to be in the game you could always, I don't know, _not play is him_.


----------



## Lunar88 (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow! Look at all the Sheena Fuji sigs.o.0 Tales of Symph is awesome!!!^^


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 6, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Of course they're fake. Also Sonic being in the game is a good idea, he fits in the game more than Snake. And if you don't like Sonic and he turns out to be in the game you could always, I don't know, _not play is him_.


 
I will boycott Nintendo...

Sonic is not a Nintendo character, and never has been. Everyone else in there started out on Nintendo.

All we need now is Mega Man.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 6, 2007)

fludd might actually be useful to prevent people from recovering. you can easily push them out of the stage




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I will boycott Nintendo...
> 
> Sonic is not a Nintendo character, and never has been. Everyone else in there started out on Nintendo.
> 
> All we need now is Mega Man.



ever since sega stopped making systems, sonic has predominately been on nintendo systems

and look at 'mario and sonic at the olympics', sonic HAS to be on brawl. not to mention mario and sonic are like arch-rivals, so it would be cool for them to fight


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Sep 6, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:
			
		

> I will boycott Nintendo...
> 
> Sonic is not a Nintendo character, and never has been. Everyone else in there started out on Nintendo.
> 
> All we need now is Mega Man.




Stop your bitching, you sound like an idiot.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 6, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I will boycott Nintendo...
> 
> Sonic is not a Nintendo character, and never has been. Everyone else in there started out on Nintendo.
> 
> All we need now is Mega Man.


Nor is Snake, or Megaman who you just suggested. Brawl is going to have 3rd party characters that have had games of Nintendo consoles and Sonic has had plenty of games on the GBA and Gamecube. Like I said if Sonic is in the game you don't have to play as him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 6, 2007)

Rinku said:


> fludd might actually be useful to prevent people from recovering. you can easily push them out of the stage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Not true, there has been Sonic games on all three consoles, and more recently the X-BOX renditions have been better


----------



## Hylian (Sep 6, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not true, there has been Sonic games on all three consoles, and more recently the X-BOX renditions have been better



i meant sonic has been on more games on nintendo systems then sony or micorsoft

and 'the secret rings' >>>>  next-gen 'sonic the hedgehog'


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 6, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not true, there has been Sonic games on all three consoles, and more recently the X-BOX renditions have been better


But Nintendo got exclusive Sonic games first, and those included the GBA Sonic games that have the classic 2D Sonic gameplay.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 6, 2007)

Why does everyone think that F.L.U.D.D. is useless? Of course it's weird, but we've seen weirder. If F.L.U.D.D.'s Down+B needs to be charged, I'm assuming it's just like Samus's or Donkey Kong's charged-up standard special attack (actually better since you can charge while shielding). I can definitely see this being abused in team battles, having two Mario's keep an opponent off the platform with that attack even if they have %50- on their damage meter (Especially in combination with Mario's throws off the platform).

*On a sidenote:*


Grevane said:


> At any rate, I guess the only beefs I have with Brawl right now is:
> 
> 1: Snake only uses explosives (dem C4s better be strong )
> 2: A lot of the standard A moves were recycled from Melee


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 6, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> But Nintendo got exclusive Sonic games first, and those included the GBA Sonic games that have the classic 2D Sonic gameplay.


 
Yeah because there is no market for Sonic on the PSP. And all these recent Sonic games have sucked. We don't reward shitty characters by sticking them into good games. 

And the point is still made that *Sonic didn't start out on Nintendo.*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 6, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not true, there has been Sonic games on all three consoles, and more recently the X-BOX renditions have been better



Technically, the best and most "successful" of Sonic's shitty games have been on the Gamecube.

FYI: Snake started on the MSX 

Also, if Mario has F.L.U.D.D., Luigi better have his vaccum, and Wario better have the Wariomobile.

Peach won't have Perry Parasol though ;_;


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 6, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Technically, the best and most "successful" of Sonic's shitty games have been on the Gamecube.
> 
> FYI: Snake started on the MSX
> 
> ...


 
Almost anyone will agree old 2-D sonics > new 3-D ones.

The MSX was a computer, the first console that he was on was Nintendo's.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 6, 2007)

Does it really matter?
God.It's up to them people,nothing we say will change it.
It would be nice to have certain characters,but you never know.
I am suspicious of why meta and Snake are being shown so late.
and awsome F.L.U.D.D xD;; I agree,they better have the vacumn,I think this a good move,and you keep the tornado too.

FLYING STAGE=LOVE!!! lower gravity will be so awsome,not to mention background cameos.
Maybe the lightning stage will have random bolts of lightning hit you? or everyone moves super fast.

Wonder what tomorrow will have,maybe music '__'

Whata bout the special modes?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 6, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Does it really matter?
> God.It's up to them people,nothing we say will change it.
> It would be nice to have certain characters,but you never know.
> I am suspicious of why meta and Snake are being shown so late.
> ...


 
Snake was shown early on?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 6, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Snake was shown early on?



..He was shown in the first trailer.

I think that dude is poking at the fact Snake and Meta Knight are sorta late to the party.

Also, Prima's Brawl guide will be out November 5th, so that will cover every detail that might get shown on the site, like uber secret characters, levels, and trophies.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 6, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> ..He was shown in the first trailer.
> 
> I think that dude is poking at the fact Snake and Meta Knight are sorta late to the party.
> 
> Also, Prima's Brawl guide will be out November 5th, so that will cover every detail that might get shown on the site, like uber secret characters, levels, and trophies.



Yeah that's what I meant.

Ohhh,I remember me getting the guide 8 days before SSBM came out x]
This one will be a teaser,can't wait


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't know about you guys, but I'm looking forward to playing as Pokemon Trainer and Diddy Kong


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 6, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I will boycott Nintendo...
> 
> Sonic is not a Nintendo character, and never has been. Everyone else in there started out on Nintendo.
> 
> All we need now is Mega Man.



If you hate Sonic so much then why not kick his ass in Brawl?

Anyway, myself, and I'm sure everyone else, would love to see Sonic in Brawl.  And also, FLYING IS AWSOME! Maybe there will be a way to keep the match set in Flying mode the entire time?


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 6, 2007)

I like the pokemon stage because it has so many different surprises now and FLUUD gives Mario some versatility so that is nice.


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 6, 2007)

Is the game online by any chance? Have they released any footage?


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 6, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Technically, the best and most "successful" of Sonic's shitty games have been on the Gamecube.
> 
> FYI: Snake started on the MSX
> 
> ...



Please no.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't care, I know a lot of people hate Sonic, I plan on sticking with my girl Peach and maybe picking up Snake.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 6, 2007)

Violent-nin said:


> Please no.


I agree, stupid vacuum. "Who ya gonna call?"


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 6, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> I agree, stupid vacuum. "Who ya gonna call?"



*GHOST BUSTERS!!!!*


meh....vacuum?  If he plans to use it in a usful and funny way...but so far...nah!  just no vacuum.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 6, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't care, I know a lot of people hate Sonic, I plan on sticking with my girl Peach and maybe picking up Snake.


And more people love him. Sonic is probably the most popular video game icon who isn't a Nintendo character. Nintendo and Sega have gotten together to make an Olympics game, why not have Mario face Sonic in a game that'll actually be FUN as well.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 6, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> And more people love him. Sonic is probably the most popular video game icon who isn't a Nintendo character. Nintendo and Sega have gotten together to make an Olympics game, why not have Mario face Sonic in a game that'll actually be FUN.



agree...u can see how popular the April fools joke was and Sonic was the most requested 3rd party character.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 6, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> And more people love him. Sonic is probably the most popular video game icon who isn't a Nintendo character. Nintendo and Sega have gotten together to make an Olympics game, why not have Mario face Sonic in a game that'll actually be FUN as well.



Because Sega has lost the meaning of fun, and forgot it after the year 2001.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 6, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Because Sega has lost the meaning of fun, and forgot it after the year 2001.



and that's why we let Nintendo take care of the game.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 6, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> And more people love him. Sonic is probably the most popular video game icon who isn't a Nintendo character. Nintendo and Sega have gotten together to make an Olympics game, why not have Mario face Sonic in a game that'll actually be FUN as well.


 
If you count furries maybe...

A lot of people would rather see characters we actually still care for like Mega Man or characters who never had a chance to properly shine like Geno from Super Mario RPG.


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 6, 2007)

Look is it gonna be online or what?


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 6, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If you count furries maybe...
> 
> A lot of people would rather see characters we actually still care for like Mega Man or characters who never had a chance to properly shine like Geno from Super Mario RPG.


Megamans newer games are rather bad actually. Like Sonic his best games are the classics. Sonic and Megaman are the two most popular choices of characters to be in Brawl.


----------



## martinipenguin (Sep 6, 2007)

Violent-nin said:


> Please no.



If Luigi doesn't have the Poltergust 3000 then he will just be a Mario clone......again. And given the amount of time they have been given with Brawl versus Melee there better not be any clones this time.

Oh, and Sonic has been in quite a few Nintendo exclusive games such as Sonic Adventure DX: Director's Cut, Sonic Adventure 2: Battle, Sonic Advance, Sonic Advance 2, Sonic Advance 3, Sonic Battle, Sonic Rush, and Sonic and the Secret Rings. Also, Sonic Rush Adventure is currently in development. I know the argument is that Sonic did not originally start out on a Nintendo console, but given the number of Nintendo exclusive games he has been in and the fact that Nintendo owns most of the rights for Sega it's a pretty good chance of Sonic's inclusion in Brawl. Also, you need to take into consideration that Sonic is the number one most requested 3rd party character for Brawl, that's got to count for something.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 6, 2007)

martinipenguin said:


> Oh, and Sonic has been in quite a few Nintendo exclusive games such as *Sonic Adventure DX: Director's Cut*, *Sonic Adventure 2: Battle*, Sonic Advance, Sonic Advance 2, Sonic Advance 3, Sonic Battle, Sonic Rush, and Sonic and the Secret Rings. Also, Sonic Rush Adventure is currently in development. I know the argument is that Sonic did not originally start out on a Nintendo console, but given the number of Nintendo exclusive games he has been in and the fact that Nintendo owns most of the rights for Sega it's a pretty good chance of Sonic's inclusion in Brawl. Also, you need to take into consideration that Sonic is the number one most requested 3rd party character for Brawl, that's got to count for something.



Bold = enhanced port, not really an "exclusive".

Sonic Rush Adventure comes out next week or something, and I bet all of it's meh moments that were found in Rush [Randomly placed pitfalls, HORRIBLE music, etc]


----------



## martinipenguin (Sep 6, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Bold = enhanced port, not really an "exclusive".
> 
> Sonic Rush Adventure comes out next week or something, and I bet all of it's meh moments that were found in Rush [Randomly placed pitfalls, HORRIBLE music, etc]



Yeah, I know they were ports but they were still only ported to the Gamecube.

Okay, first of all Sonic Rush has probably been the best Sonic game since Sonic Adventure (Dreamcast), not that it had much to compete with. Second of all from what I've seen in trailers for Sonic Rush Adventure it looks to be very good and have very fun boss fights, much more so than Sonic Rush, which had pretty good boss fights in comparison with other Sonic games.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 6, 2007)

Rush had copypasta boss fights, I mean all they did was recolor the bosses for each character.

There was only ONE good boss, and he was the last boss in the entire game.


----------



## martinipenguin (Sep 6, 2007)

Do you mean the final boss of the regular game or the final boss from the unlockable stage? Because the final boss from the regular game was nothing special but the boss from the extra stage was awsome.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 6, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Megamans newer games are rather bad actually. Like Sonic his best games are the classics. Sonic and Megaman are the two most popular choices of characters to be in Brawl.



1.) Sonic
2.) Megaman
3.) Little Mac (AT?)
4.) Bomberman (AT?)
5.) Simon Belmont
6.) Raiden


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Sep 6, 2007)

Sonic is enough of a big-shot in the gaming industry to deserve to be in. Who cares how bad his recent games are? His old ones were fun, why can't that warrant him being in? I mean, the Ice Climbers were only in an old game and they were in. Plus, he's the most requested character and also is doing a collaboration game with Nintendo right now. You know this is all fact, so why keep up this pointless whining?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 6, 2007)

martinipenguin said:


> Do you mean the final boss of the regular game or the final boss from the unlockable stage? Because the final boss from the regular game was nothing special but the boss from the extra stage was awsome.



The last existing boss you can possibly fight 

The only hard boss in the game, and probably the only hard boss in a Sonic game ever.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 7, 2007)

c'mon new character...c'mon new character...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 7, 2007)

UPDATE: JAPAN TIME 9/07

Fail, music


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, three (music) updates in one go. And I thought this week would suck. Glad this one had something that interests me so.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 7, 2007)

hmmm. This is a good idea. The more variety the better. Kudos to Sakurai and crew for giving these options


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 7, 2007)

More music options are always good. In Melee, I always wanted to put the FE theme over the default one on the Hyrule Temple stage.

It wasn't necessary to put up the Brawl theme, but it's so awesome so I don't mind. Although, now I think of that damn video with the English-interpreted lyrics. Curse you, Ssj3_Goku!!!

_"Look! Samus is evolving!"_

Okay, I laughed at that...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 7, 2007)

I noticed something, the levels shown in the update specifically mention the game they come from.

Is there a chance we might get levels from different games from one series? I mean..we now know there are tracks from Super Mario World and New Super Mario Bros..

*crosses fingers and prays*


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 7, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> More music options are always good. In Melee, I always wanted to put the FE theme over the default one on the Hyrule Temple stage.
> 
> It wasn't necessary to put up the Brawl theme, but it's so awesome so I don't mind. Although, now I think of that damn video with the English-interpreted lyrics. Curse you, Ssj3_Goku!!!
> 
> ...



holy...I didn't notice the 2 samples below >.<

 @ those lyrics

pokemon song pwns nicely.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 7, 2007)

All of the Sonic Adventure games suck, there's too much silly shit in them like fishing and the like. There's those dumb finding emerald parts and arguing about it in this thread is the wrong place. 

Mega Man's had a decent game in the last decade...Sonic hasn't since the Sega CD.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmm, yeah!
Cool update!

I think its kinda cool how you find the CD's in the game modes themselves, instead of unlocking them all at once like in the past games


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 7, 2007)

Sonic & Knuckles came out AFTER Sonic CD. That combined with Sonic 3 = One of the best platformers of the 16 bit era.

And some of the Game Gear Sonic games. I think Triple Trouble.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice end of the week update. I like how you can decide which music will play on which level. That way I can listen to the themes I like the most.

Hopefully Snake will appear next week.


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 7, 2007)

yeah, pretty nice update. at least we can always change the music if we don't like the score for a particular piece. and i like the way we expand the collection too =)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope that the wild battle and Trainer battle music from Ruby and  Sapphire are in. they were in Coliseum in a new arrangement and I loved those music


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 7, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> All of the Sonic Adventure games suck, there's too much silly shit in them like fishing and the like. There's those dumb finding emerald parts and arguing about it in this thread is the wrong place.
> 
> Mega Man's had a decent game in the last decade...Sonic hasn't since the Sega CD.


Ah but the point is that hes had decent games, and hes an icon. Would you deny that if a trailer for Brawl featured Sonic that the crowd would cheer louder than they ever did with Snake. People wanted Sonic since Melee, Snake was a nice suprise but had he not be revieled he wouldn't be a 3rd party character you'd expect.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 7, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Ah but the point is that hes had decent games, and hes an icon. Would you deny that if a trailer for Brawl featured Sonic that the crowd would cheer louder than they ever did with Snake. People wanted Sonic since Melee, Snake was a nice suprise but had he not be revieled he wouldn't be a 3rd party character you'd expect.



I'd rather the unexpected than tired boring Sonic. 

And I could care less how the crowd would have cheered. Sonic wouldn't help them sell more games, they're already going to sell a lot. If Nintendo really wants to go for being memorable they shouldn't rely on wash up video game icons from dead systems.

This isn't a "Where are they now? VH1 special" this is the game on the Wii everyone was waiting for. Sonic doesn't enhance that and I don't think we should give the ultimate loser of the console war any play time.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 7, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> UPDATE: JAPAN TIME 9/07
> 
> Fail, music



HEY HEY HEY!!!  No music = fail SSBB so please...don't get mad...

GET GLAD!!



QBnoYouкo said:


> More music options are always good. In Melee, I always wanted to put the FE theme over the default one on the Hyrule Temple stage.
> 
> It wasn't necessary to put up the Brawl theme, but it's so awesome so I don't mind. Although, now I think of that damn video with the English-interpreted lyrics. Curse you, Ssj3_Goku!!!
> 
> ...



I love the music...though I think they can improve on the PKMN song.

lol at Samus.  "Congrat! Your Samus evolve into Zero Suit Samus!"







....
I will give out rep if someone can do a dex entry on Samus and ZSS.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 7, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Wonder what tomorrow will have,maybe music '__'



I win 8D.

I really like this update,I've always loved Lost woods in Link's former stage and usually just won quick tournys to listen to it.


OH NOES,ITS SONIC!!1!oneone!


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 7, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> I win 8D.
> 
> I really like this update,I've always loved Lost woods in Link's former stage and usually just won quick tournys to listen to it.
> 
> ...



um...nice edit....


----------



## martinipenguin (Sep 7, 2007)

OMFG three updates in one night! I couldn't help but smile when I heard the evolution part during the Pokemon song! "Look! Samus is evolving!" the coolest thing Sakurai has ever said!


----------



## Jazz (Sep 7, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> I win 8D.
> 
> I really like this update,I've always loved Lost woods in Link's former stage and usually just won quick tournys to listen to it.
> 
> ...



Unbelievably old.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 7, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> GET GLAD!!






I do it right?


----------



## Jaga (Sep 7, 2007)

did anybody understand that CD thing. at the end of the post on smashbros.com? it seems like you can play YOUR music, although I might be misinterpreting.

also any1 see the box art that came out of smash bros. this was at ign and ebgames.



according to the ebgames one, online is confirmed (it says Wi-Fi in the upper left hand corner)


----------



## martinipenguin (Sep 7, 2007)

Jaga said:


> did anybody understand that CD thing. at the end of the post on smashbros.com? it seems like you can play YOUR music, although I might be misinterpreting.



The CDs are just something to collect so that you can play different music on different stages. It's only music that they made and put in the game, but it would be cool to be able to play your own music as well and it is still a possibility.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 7, 2007)

Jaga said:


> according to the ebgames one, online is confirmed (it says Wi-Fi in the upper left hand corner)



Never known EB Games to lie before....

At any rate the Ocarina of Time Medley still takes the cake for me out of the released songs so far, and the CDs will extend the lifetime of Brawl for a good couple weeks days considering more collections.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 7, 2007)

So we can collect stickers, CDs, and trophies(?). Man, this will keep me busy for a while.


----------



## Jaga (Sep 7, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> So we can collect stickers, CDs, and trophies(?). Man, this will keep me busy for a while.



lol... when you say it that way it seems the game is for little kids


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope one of the stickers could be Reggie, or Sakurai :3


----------



## martinipenguin (Sep 7, 2007)

Jaga said:


> also any1 see the box art that came out of smash bros. this was at ign and ebgames.
> 
> 
> 
> according to the ebgames one, online is confirmed (it says Wi-Fi in the upper left hand corner)



You do know that is just a place holder (what they put on the boxes in the store before it is released). Like for Metroid Prime 3 it was just Samus standing there. Although the Wi-Fi symbol in the corner is making me very excited.


----------



## competitionbros (Sep 7, 2007)

Nintendo should make it wifi, they should know that Smash Bros is most fun with others.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 8, 2007)

Eh, playing SSB online, I can confirm this.

But, let's recap over who has been confirmed to be shown from the established series shown to have characters being in the game in SOME form, and who we know of that we haven't seen but know they exist.


A collage of them in order, from smash series inclusion and alphabetical in that order.

1: *Smash Emblem;* Goes for everything that isn't an established series that has someone from said series playable. And for all new characters and levels. So that means Dr. Wright and Devil [Both Assist Trophies], Petey Piranha [Boss]

2: *DK Emblem;* Donkey Kong and Diddy Kong

3: *Star Fox Emblem;* Fox McCloud, Andross [Assist Trophy]

4: *Kirby Emblem;* Kirby, Meta Knight, Knuckle Joe [Assist Trophy]

5: *F-Zero Emblem;* Samurai Guroh [Assist Trophy], Captain Falcon [Yet to be shown]

6: *Metroid Emblem;* Samus Aran/Zero Suit Samus, Ridley [Confirmed so far to be a boss in the Adventure mode]

7: *MOTHER/Earthbound Emblem;* Yet to show anyone, but it seems likely either Ness, Lucas, or both will be playable characters

8: *Pokemon Emblem;* Pikachu, Pokemon Trainer [Charizard, Ivysaur, and Squirtle], Grodon [Assist Trophy], and Deoxys [Assist Trophy], Chikorita [Assist Trophy], and Goldeen [Assist Trophy]

9: *Zelda Emblem;* Link, Zelda, Ganondorf [Yet to be seen], Shiek [yet to be seen]

10: *Mario Emblem;* Mario, Peach, Bowser, Hammer Bro [Assist Trophy]

11: *Yoshi Emblem;* Yoshi

12: *Fire Emblem....Emblem;* Ike

13: *?* Seems likely to be Ice Climbers, if going by the JP alphabet

14: *?* Seems likely to either be something new for Brawl, or Mr. Game & Watch

15: *Animal Crossing Emblem;* No one has been shown yet

16: *Wario Emblem;* Wario

17: *?* Is probably Metal Gear with the FOXHOUND logo, which would introduce Solid Snake

18: *Kid Icarus Emblem;* Pit

So, as you can see, we have a total amount of characters interacting in the game at around 40 characters, counting characters that are playable and ones that aren't.

That still is quite a lot, looking at it. Even if all of them aren't playable, it shows a lot of characters from a lot of games from the vast known land I call the "Nintendoverse".

Yes, I just wasted 10 minutes doing this dorky thing, so bite me.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 8, 2007)

*bites you*

Why do people keep saying Ridley's confirmed?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 8, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> *bites you*
> 
> Why do people keep saying Ridley's confirmed?





What is the title of that song?

Metroid: Boss Battle Music
*(Ridley Fight)*


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 8, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> What is the title of that song?
> 
> Metroid: Boss Battle Music
> *(Ridley Fight)*


All that confirms is that there is a song in the game that is derived from a Metroid game.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 8, 2007)

I can't imagine an animal crossing kid playing....x_D
Maybe they're just putting bonus stages;Doesnt have to be playerstages?
And so far,19 characters are confirmed[Excluding Sheik and Gannondorf].


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 8, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Eh, playing SSB online, I can confirm this.
> 
> But, let's recap over who has been confirmed to be shown from the established series shown to have characters being in the game in SOME form, and who we know of that we haven't seen but know they exist.
> 
> ...



eh... only around 40 characters including both playable AND non-playable? that sounds terrible to me. that isn't a very wide selection of characters from the nintendoverse. plus, at least 10 of the characters that you listed are not playable (like all the assist trophies), which means that going by this list brawl will have only about 30 playable characters? didn't melee only have around 30? i'm pretty sure that everybody expects that brawl will have a lot more playable characters than melee, and i would honestly be pretty pissed if nintendo made it so that only around 40 characters appear in the game, and a large chunk of them aren't even playable.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 8, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> eh... only around 40 characters including both playable AND non-playable? that sounds terrible to me. that isn't a very wide selection of characters from the nintendoverse. plus, at least 10 of the characters that you listed are not playable (like all the assist trophies), which means that going by this list brawl will have only about 30 playable characters? didn't melee only have around 30? i'm pretty sure that everybody expects that brawl will have a lot more playable characters than melee, and i would honestly be pretty pissed if nintendo made it so that only around 40 characters appear in the game, and a large chunk of them aren't even playable.



Nah,Melee had 25,and if you think about it,Brawl will probaly have at least 30 players to maybe 40-45,and the assist trophies will probaly just be like pokeballs;Alot.

Besides,this is just assuming,nothing for fact.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 8, 2007)

Brawl having anything more than 35 characters is A LOT, imo.

I'd be totally pleased with as little as 32, myself.


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 8, 2007)

meh. maybe i'm just expecting too much from the game then. but in any case, only 40 characters including non-playable characters is almost definitely not possible. O.o

and who knows? melee had more than twice the players of super smash bros (12 to 25)... so maybe brawl will have more than twice the characters of melee? lol that'd be nice, but highly doubtful. i'm hoping for at least close to 40 playable characters...


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 8, 2007)

Actually,33 is the exact number if they brought back all the old fighters and these new ones.
Although I wouldn't mind 32,as long as some old copies from SSBM were replaced with new ones.

Kalas or Gibari from Baten Kaitos would be fun 8D;;


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 8, 2007)

hm. so if we take out the clones, like dr. mario and pichu... and then there should definitely be more new characters... so it wouldn't be too far out there to say that 35-40 characters is possible, would it?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 8, 2007)

Damn..... 

About the Ridley thing, the song said "ridley fight".

So that was the song for the battle against ridley, they NEVER said ridley was in the game....


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 8, 2007)

but it could be assumed that the music is going to be the music for your fight against ridley in this game. wouldn't make that much sense otherwise.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 8, 2007)

...........maybe


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 8, 2007)

That's like implying since there's a animal crossing stage there's an animal crossing fighter.

Not saying it isn't true,but in all likelyhood,no.
Another thing I wouldn't mind,is if they bring back all clones back,except with different movesets,espcially gannondorf,he better not be a copy of C.Falcon '__'

I also hope they don't make Sheik part of Zelda D:


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 8, 2007)

yeah, i hope that shiek isn't part of zelda either... oh wow. 1500 posts =)


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 8, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> *Mario Emblem;* Mario, Peach, Bowser, Hammer Bro [Assist Trophy], *Petey Piranha* [Boss]


Small error there GT

Petey Piranha has the Smash logo.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Sep 8, 2007)

is it true? is sonic in SSBB?


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 8, 2007)

nobody knows. he is the most wanted 3rd party character, so i wouldn't be surprised if he is.


----------



## competitionbros (Sep 8, 2007)

IceShinobi said:


> is it true? is sonic in SSBB?






So far there is no confirmation.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 8, 2007)

Honestly,I want a suprising character,not a oh I knew he was gonna come character.
Isn't too fun to know which characters are gonna be released
Excitement plzkthxbye.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Sep 8, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> So far there is no confirmation.



lol, I love your sig.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 8, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> That's like implying since there's a animal crossing stage there's an animal crossing fighter.



You donno how Smash works do ya? Normally, if it isn't the emblem for Smash but another series, there is always a playable character from that series.

Even Sakurai nudged at a late arriving hero in the last update to do with Animal Crossing.


----------



## Jazz (Sep 8, 2007)

If Smash got a surprise character, An animal Crossing character would surprise me most


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 8, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Honestly,I want a suprising character,not a oh I knew he was gonna come character.
> Isn't too fun to know which characters are gonna be released
> Excitement plzkthxbye.



I assume that you're either talking about:

1.) Protagonists/Antagonists from NES games (Pitt)
2.) Japan exclusive characters
3.) Characters with different concepts (Pokemon Trainer)
4.) Villains (Liquid Snake! )


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ike isn't Japan exclusive.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 8, 2007)

Grevane said:


> I assume that you're either talking about:
> 
> 1.) Protagonists/Antagonists from NES games (Pitt)
> 2.) Japan exclusive characters (Ike)
> ...



Sorta yeah,I never expected they'd actually do Trainer,and Ike isn't exclusive to Japan,I have his english version of the game he's in.



J-san said:


> If Smash got a surprise character, An animal Crossing character would surprise me most


Well,in ways it would be,cause,animal crossing people don't....fight...but knowing Sakurai,he'll probally do it.
But it also won't because of all this commotion


Goofy Titan said:


> You donno how Smash works do ya? Normally, if it isn't the emblem for Smash but another series, there is always a playable character from that series.
> 
> Even Sakurai nudged at a late arriving hero in the last update to do with Animal Crossing.



Hm,you still never know,but I think you got me on the whole logo thing.
and the dog playing the bango just seems to be a special event during the stage;Not an actual character,he was also a trophy in the last game.
I'd really be suprised if he was in it,music attacks? and being mello.
wow.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 8, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Small error there GT
> 
> Petey Piranha has the Smash logo.


Huh, I just noticed that. Yeah, he doesn't have the mushroom emblem. Must be because Petey's a boss in the game, not a playable character. Hey, it makes sense...


----------



## martinipenguin (Sep 8, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Even Sakurai nudged at a late arriving hero in the last update to do with Animal Crossing.



Tom Nook for Brawl!


----------



## Jazz (Sep 8, 2007)

martinipenguin said:


> Tom Nook for Brawl!



Pelly! >


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 9, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Ike isn't Japan exclusive.



Who said he was Japan exclusive? I didn't say he was Japan exclusive. Just making sure you guys know *cough* yeah *cough*.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 9, 2007)

martinipenguin said:


> Tom Nook for Brawl!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Sep 9, 2007)

^ I agree.

I think Animal Crossing may have just gotten an emblem cuz it has a stage dedicated to it. I believe it's popular enough to warrant a stage... but a character from it would be a real waste.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 9, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> I think Animal Crossing may have just gotten an emblem cuz it has a stage dedicated to it. I believe it's popular enough to warrant a stage... but a character from it would be a real waste.



Well, as you could have seen with Petey, they could have just given the level a Smash emblem. Petey is a Mario series character, yet because he isn't playable [By normal means I would guess] or an Assist, they just gave him the Smash emblem.

I don't see why they would go out of there way to have a specific emblem for one stage and that series in general and NOT for a playable character from said series.

Really, if there wasn't anyone playable, the level would have been cropped with the Smash emblem. So, say, if there is a Devil World stage, it would be a Smash emblem, because no one from that series is playable [And the fact Devil  supports that]

Though, I do agree with an AC character being a waste. Who would it be? That turtle mayor?


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 9, 2007)

Perhaps -- assuming there is one -- the Animal Crossing character will simply be the boy and female character? As in, your character in-game. If not separate with different gender depending on costume change, then maybe in Ice Climbers style?

I haven't really played Animal Crossing myself but I've seen my kid sister playing it loads and  I'm pretty sure your character uses a crap load of random items in your little village. They could make them playable.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 9, 2007)

Knowing the randomness of Super smash bros,I'd say so.

Golden shovel,Golden axe,slingshot,bug nets,lawnmower[Not really],etc. of daily necessisities.
And dont forget the precious onions.

Honestly,I could only see the Dog fighting,and maybe what Tenshi said


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 9, 2007)

Snake wasn't expected for brawl..

A character like him is what we need more than olimar or an animal crossing character....

I would say adding in..... Simon Belmont would be great.... even Sephiroth as a boss, like petey


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 9, 2007)

Sephiroth? lol

If we get any Square character, it'll be that Geno from Super Mario RPG. Along with Diddy Kong, Ike, and Ridley he had the most support on Sakurai's poll and there's no way we'll get two Square characters when we're only going to get max 3 third-party characters.


----------



## martinipenguin (Sep 9, 2007)

For an Animal Crossing character I still think that Tom Nook would be the best choice. He is probably the most iconic character from Animal Crossing. Although, I think Mr. Risetti (the mole that yelled at you if you didn't save) would be cool to.

Either way there pretty much has to be a character from Animal Crossing. I mean think about any stage that's been in a Smash game that came from another game (so this doesn't include stages like Final Destination and Battlefield). Corect me if I'm wrong, each of those stages has at least one character that corresponds with the game that the stage came from.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 9, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> I would say adding in..... Simon Belmont would be great.... even Sephiroth as a boss, like petey





"Shion" said:


> even Sephiroth as a boss, like petey





"Shion" said:


> even Sephiroth as a boss





"Shion" said:


> even Sephiroth





"Shion" said:


> Sephiroth



Excuse me?


----------



## martinipenguin (Sep 9, 2007)

^^^I completely agree.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 9, 2007)

Heh, Simon Belmont would work given the creditableness found in the composer credits and copyrights on the Brawl site. Konami is listed in the copyrights, and Yuzo Koshiro has done music for the Castlevania series.

Also...Sephiroth? No. We don't need faggy FF characters ruining the nostalgia found in Brawl.

Besides, isn't Square doing a SSB-like game on the PSP with FF characters?


----------



## Birkin (Sep 9, 2007)

Bring in "The Bouncer" characters.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 9, 2007)

Goku said:


> The Bouncer



.....!


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 9, 2007)

Shion, Sephiroth hasn't been in a Nintendo game. While Chain Of Memories had a large amount of Final Fantasy character from Kingdom Hearts Sephiroth wasn't one of them.

In short Sephiroth has 0% chance of being in Brawl.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 9, 2007)

That's like saying Naruto's in it 8D;;
Although I would love that


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 9, 2007)

....yeah, no SHIT huh...^^^


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 9, 2007)

Language Classes



> "Nintendo hopes that *Snake's appearance in Super Smash Bros. Brawl will encourage other publishers to allow their characters to join the Smash Bros. line-up*, and is already actively negotiating for the rights to include at least one other non-Nintendo character. Both Sakurai and Mario creator Shigeru Miyamoto have stated that Sega's Sonic the Hedgehog is the character that Smash Bros. fans have requested the most and... well, it's hard to type these words with our fingers crossed!"



Since Sega and Nintendo have already announced and are working together on  (A Wii game due to be released late November) I wouldn't be surprised if Sonic already has an 80+% chance of being in Brawl now. What would Sega have to lose, contributing to the sequel of the highest sold game on the GameCube anyhow?


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 9, 2007)

I wouldn't like it if Sephiroth appeared in Brawl. I don't get why so many people like him, he's not that great of a character. Actually I hope none of the FF characters are in the game.



Goofy Titan said:


> Besides, isn't Square doing a SSB-like game on the PSP with FF characters?


Yep, it's called FF Dissidia.


----------



## dbzcsr (Sep 9, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Snake wasn't expected for brawl..
> 
> A character like him is what we need more than olimar or an animal crossing character....
> 
> I would say adding in..... Simon Belmont would be great.... even Sephiroth as a boss, like petey




You know Snake is a nintendo character right?


----------



## Nexas (Sep 9, 2007)

dbzcsr said:


> You know Snake is a nintendo character right?


----------



## dbzcsr (Sep 9, 2007)

what you talkin bout nexas?


----------



## Nexas (Sep 9, 2007)

dbzcsr said:


> what you talkin bout nexas?



Snake is not a Nintendo character.


----------



## dbzcsr (Sep 9, 2007)

> Snake's Revenge is a stealth-based action game developed by Ultra Games for the NES. It was released in North America in April 1990 (under the Ultra Games label) and in Europe in March 1992 (under the Konami label). It was never released in Japan, despite the game being produced there.
> 
> Originally made as a direct sequel to the original Metal Gear, Snake's Revenge was the first game in the Metal Gear series made without the involvement of creator Hideo Kojima (although members of the developing team previously worked with Kojima with the original MSX2 version of Metal Gear). It was subsequently removed from the series' canon and is now considered part of a parallel universe.



This is part 2 on the nes the first one was on the Nes and the fammy com, after it got ported from the msx2 computer system.



> Metal Gear (メタルギア, Metaru Gia?) (commonly abbreviated to MG) is a stealth game designed by Hideo Kojima. Metal Gear was developed and first published by Konami in 1987 for the MSX2 home computer. It was well-received critically and publicly, scoring 91% in GameSpot's aggregate and selling an estimated 700,000 copies (including various ports).





> Originally released for the MSX2 in Japan and Europe, the game was later ported to the Nintendo Entertainment System during the same year


----------



## Nexas (Sep 9, 2007)

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Metal Gear (メタルギア, Metaru Gia?) (commonly abbreviated to MG) is a stealth game designed by Hideo Kojima. Metal Gear was developed and first published by *Konami* in 1987 for the MSX2 home computer.



Appearing on a Nintendo console =/= Nintendo character.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 9, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Language Classes
> 
> 
> 
> Since Sega and Nintendo have already announced and are working together on  (A Wii game due to be released late November) I wouldn't be surprised if Sonic already has an 80+% chance of being in Brawl now. What would Sega have to lose, contributing to the sequel of the highest sold game on the GameCube anyhow?



Seems they're one of those paranoid people that Don't like putting their junk in anything that isn't directly created by them 

Put knuckles in! 8D


----------



## dbzcsr (Sep 9, 2007)

His first game was on the nintendo, as well as Part 2 the first appearence of snake, he is technically nintendo.


----------



## Nexas (Sep 9, 2007)

dbzcsr said:


> His first game was on the nintendo, as well as Part 2 the first appearence of snake, he is technically nintendo.



No he first appeared on the MSX2 then ported to the NES. He was published by Konami, ergo he is a third-party character.

Also Snakes Revenge wasn't developed by Kojima so its not an official MG game.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 9, 2007)

dbzcsr said:


> His first game was on the nintendo, as well as Part 2 the first appearence of snake, he is technically nintendo.



I thought it was Microsoft or on the computer or something


----------



## dbzcsr (Sep 9, 2007)

It was ported from a computer system, , the computer version failed so it became strictly nintendo.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 9, 2007)

dbzcsr said:


> You know Snake is a nintendo character right?


No, hes been in a Nintendo game but hes not a Nintendo character.

No wait, you're right. Why else would Snakes next game be on the PS3 if he wasn't a Nintendo character?


----------



## dbzcsr (Sep 9, 2007)

Final fantasy is a sony game, but one has been on the gamecube

EDIT: wait nvm its the same sitiuation as metal gear its been on nintendo too lol


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 9, 2007)

dbzcsr said:


> Final fantasy is a sony game, but one has been on the gamecube.


No, Final Fantasy is a Squaresoft/Square Enix game.

Plus the first Final Fantasy games were on the NES if I recall correctly.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 9, 2007)

Snake is a third-party Nintendo character.


----------



## Nexas (Sep 9, 2007)

dbzcsr said:


> It was ported from a computer system, , the computer version failed so it became strictly nintendo.


And now he's with Sony. He is a third-party character. Nintendo didn't make him so he is not theirs.



> Final fantasy is a sony game, but one has been on the gamecube.


And six were on the NES and SNES. 
Get your shit together.


----------



## dbzcsr (Sep 9, 2007)

I said that already nexas i forgot,and snake was a nintendo character first thats where his premiere was he is a nintendo character.


----------



## Nexas (Sep 9, 2007)

dbzcsr said:


> I said that already nexas i forgot,and snake was a nintendo character first thats where his premiere was he is a nintendo character.



Thats because you edited it after I posted.

And Snake is still not a a Nintedo character


----------



## dbzcsr (Sep 9, 2007)

I didnt edit after you posted i edited, while you posted i didnt even see your post.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 9, 2007)

dbzcsr said:


> I said that already nexas i forgot,and snake was a nintendo character first thats where his premiere was he is a nintendo character.


No he isn't! Snake is a character made by Konami NOT Nintendo.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 9, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Snake is a third-party Nintendo character.


His a 3rd party character period. Neither Nintendo, Sony or Microsoft own the character.


----------



## dbzcsr (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah but he was on a nintendo game, so your saying he doesnt even exist?


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 9, 2007)

hbsdlsdghljb.
Another fight about this?!
Second time!
SILENCE.
Who cares? He's on the game,that'swhat matters
What will solving where he's from benefit for anything?
Nothing.
With that said,tomorrow I predict character special moves


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 9, 2007)

dbzcsr said:


> Yeah but he was on a nintendo game, so your saying he doesnt even exist?


Being in a Nintendo game doesn't make him a Nintendo character. If hes been on games on other consoles then hes a 3rd party character meaning he doesn't belong to Nintendo. Are we getting through to your thick skull?


----------



## dbzcsr (Sep 9, 2007)

yeah but his first game was on nintendo, Look at sonic for gods sake hes been all fucking over every system but still considered sega.


----------



## Nexas (Sep 9, 2007)

dbzcsr said:


> Yeah but he was on a nintendo game, so your saying *he doesnt even exist?*



What the hell does that mean. Do not understand the concept of third-party developers? Konami made Snake. They own Snake. They can do whatever the hell they want do with Snake. They put Snake on the Nes, but Ninendo has has no rights to Snake what so ever.



> yeah but his first game was on nintendo, Look at sonic for gods sake hes been all fucking over every system but still considered sega.


Thats because Sega *OWNS* Sonic.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 9, 2007)

dbzcsr said:


> yeah but his first game was on nintendo, Look at sonic for gods sake hes been all fucking over every system but still considered sega.


Exactly. Sonic is a Sega character because Sega made him. It doesn't matter which or how many systems he has been on, he's still owned by Sega. The same applies for Snake, a character made by *Konami*, so he's not a Nintendo character even if he appeared on Nintendo's systems.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 9, 2007)

dbzcsr said:


> yeah but his first game was on nintendo, Look at sonic for gods sake hes been all fucking over every system but still considered sega.


Maybe because Sega is the company that created Sonic. Sega has become a 3rd party now meaning his games can be on any console Sega wants them to be on. Nintendo didn't create Snake.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 9, 2007)

Nexas said:


> Konami made Snake. They own Snake. They can do whatever the hell they want do with Snake. They put Snake on the Nes, but Ninendo has has no rights to Snake what so ever.



QFT. It just so happens that Konami made the move first in order to fit Snake into Brawl. 

Read this article:



> "*Nintendo hopes that Snake's appearance in Super Smash Bros. Brawl will encourage other publishers to allow their characters to join the Smash Bros. line-up, and is already actively negotiating for the rights to include at least one other non-Nintendo character.* Both Sakurai and Mario creator Shigeru Miyamoto have stated that Sega's Sonic the Hedgehog is the character that Smash Bros. fans have requested the most and... well, it's hard to type these words with our fingers crossed!"



Although I don't see why third party companies that had their characters on Nintendo WOULDN'T take advantage of the offer and contribute.



Mishudo said:


> With that said,tomorrow I predict character special moves



I predict a new playable character.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 9, 2007)

Since there have been so much discussion about Snake, I predict his introduction!


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 9, 2007)

Fine,Me,Grevane,and Nagasumi,we'll have  contest to see who is right.
Who ever wins gets something I dont know yet 8D;;


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 9, 2007)

........This week most likely


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 9, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Since there have been so much discussion about Snake, I predict his introduction!


I doubt it. It seems that everyone thats been revieled so far will be available from the start while Snake is the kind of character you'd need to unlock.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 9, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> I doubt it. It seems that everyone thats been revieled so far will be available from the start while Snake is the kind of character you'd need to unlock.



A couple pages back on this thread (too lazy to check), someone said that they had an official website for Melee that was very similar to Brawl's website now (daily weekday updates). They said that on the last week before release, they went crazy in revealing a couple of secret characters, although not all of them.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 9, 2007)

They said that when melee finally came out,they started updating with the secret characters.
3 months without snake?!?!
NEVAH


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh, wow...I remember that website for Melee. Like with Dojo, I would check it every day.

If I remember correctly, I don't think ANY of the unlockables were revealed until right before the game came out.

As from what I remember, I had no clue Ganondorf, Roy, Dr. Mario, Game & Watch, Mewtwo, or Falco were even going to be in the game. But I recall knowing Marth and Pichu would be in it despite not knowing who the hell Marth was at the time (ignorant). 

Hmm...


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Sep 9, 2007)

hmm well that doesn;t necessarily mean they'll follow tradition with this site...


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 9, 2007)

dbzcsr said:


> yeah but his first game was on nintendo



I feel like I have to jump in since true justice must be served. lol.

Your whole argument fails.  Snake first appeared on the MSX2.  It was later ported to the NES.  Read about it.  Look it up.  Listen to everyone else tell you that you're wrong... because guess what?  You are.


----------



## dbzcsr (Sep 9, 2007)

@ DS I already established that, Seeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 9, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Since there have been so much discussion about Snake, I predict his introduction!



I can see his introduction if he appears in the story mode already.

He dives off the Halberd and surfs on his cardboard box down to the ground, where he fights someone


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 9, 2007)

*The ultimate character*

I would say that they should have asked ubisoft to add sam fisher cause he could kill everyone easily, snake would even have problems.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 10, 2007)

JAPAN TIME 9/10

Munchlax


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 10, 2007)

Such an awesome way to start the week off: something I didn't expected nor wanted.

It'd be better if Munchlax actually uses the weapon instead of eating it...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 10, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Such an awesome way to start the week off: something I didn't expected *nor wanted.*
> 
> It'd be better if Munchlax actually uses the weapon instead of eating it...



I concur with the bold.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 10, 2007)

lol, well I guess it's creative >.>


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 10, 2007)

Ehh, so what does it do beside eating items? Pretty useless if you ask me. It should have been able to use the items instead of just eating them. Can't see how this will be helpful in a battle.


----------



## competitionbros (Sep 10, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Ehh, so what does it do beside eating items? Pretty useless if you ask me. It should have been able to use the items instead of just eating them. Can't see how this will be helpful in a battle.





The only way I could see it helping is if you're opponent is closer to the item when it eats it, but that'd take some tremendous luck and timing.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Sep 10, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Such an awesome way to start the week off: something I didn't expected nor wanted.
> 
> It'd be better if Munchlax actually uses the weapon instead of eating it...



Josh says:
thats not what i expected or wanted
      densнa oτaкu     says:
ok...

YOU STOLE MY LINE!!!


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 10, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> The only way I could see it helping is if you're opponent is closer to the item when it eats it, but that'd take some tremendous luck and timing.


I still think it's a useless pokemon. It's impossible to know which pokemon is inside a pokeball, so you won't be able to time it. And since Munchlax eats every item it gets, it could as well eat the ones you want.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 10, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> I still think it's a useless pokemon.



Goldeen is more useless.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 10, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> I still think it's a useless pokemon. It's impossible to know which pokemon is inside a pokeball, so you won't be able to time it. And since Munchlax eats every item it gets, it could as well eat the ones you want.



Well..it's not like we've never come across a useless pokemon before ;P

It's just there for the entertainment factor and to thwart some people's item ambitions x___x

It'd be interesting if it had a pinata effect if you hit it enough...


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 10, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Goldeen is more useless.


Well, that's a given. It just splashes around, right?


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 10, 2007)

Munchlax?
Hmph.. Well at least it looks kinda funny.. 
Still kinda pointless though. Oh well.


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 10, 2007)

sigh... what a great way to start off the week. hope it gets better as we go.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 10, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> sigh... what a great way to start off the week. hope it gets better as we go.



It can't get worse than this for the week.

Unless they dedicated an entire update to Jumping.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 10, 2007)

I knew Munchlax would show up at some point, hes an icon of Diamond and Pearl. I think I'm going to throw my Pokeballs closer to my foes in case Munchlax comes out.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Sep 10, 2007)

TONIGHT WILL BE EPIC IM SURE OF IT


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 10, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> TONIGHT WILL BE EPIC IM SURE OF IT


Man the time differences confuse me. I glanced at this post and thought "But the updates are in the morning" only to remember the time difference.

But yes I am looking forward to tommorows update, I just hope I wake up in the morning this time.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 10, 2007)

A good update follows a bad update. Most of the time.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 10, 2007)

Technically,if he never gets any items,it's just another goldeen 
and no one won the prediction D:

My prediction is still the samefor tomorrow.
Hopefully.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 10, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> I think I'm going to throw my Pokeballs closer to my foes in case Munchlax comes out.



Aren't you kinda supposed to do that anyway.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 10, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Aren't you kinda supposed to do that anyway.



I just throw everything I can pick up at them, never really payed attention to items anyway (or even kept them on). =/



Mishudo said:


> My prediction is still the same for tomorrow.
> Hopefully.



*New Challenger Approaching!*


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 10, 2007)

they should keep the classic pokemon on there and dont add all of the new ones cause that will be gay.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 10, 2007)

Tahlem=noob said:


> they should keep the classic pokemon on there and dont add all of the new ones cause that will be gay.



Squirtle, Ivysaur, and Charizard are all in the spotlight and they're classic pokemon. 

Besides, free publicity/advertisement for Diamond & Pearl is no skin off their nose.


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 10, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Squirtle, Ivysaur, and Charizard are all in the spotlight and they're classic pokemon.
> 
> Besides, free publicity/advertisement for Diamond & Pearl is no skin off their nose.



If they add too many then its just stupid and might as well call it pokemon melee.


----------



## MeleePwnsNoobs (Sep 10, 2007)

Tahlem=noob said:


> If they add too many then its just stupid and might as well call it pokemon melee.


nice one i agreee


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 10, 2007)

LAWLZ I WANT PIRPLIP IN IT AND ELECTRODUDE AND LKHDSHKLDSHDFSHKLDS


Well,I wouldnt mind _some_
and at least add some from ruby too.
Jeebus


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 10, 2007)

I lost track of them after 151.


----------



## MeleePwnsNoobs (Sep 10, 2007)

*hmmmm*

will wave dashing be in brawl? intended or not intended


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 10, 2007)

No for brawl being glitch free.
Yes for intended pro play.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 10, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> and at least add some from ruby too.
> Jeebus


They did put some third gen Pokes in. So far, we know of Deoxys and Groudon.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 10, 2007)

*gasp* C.C.! Mmm, snow is white...



Ritzbitz8 said:


> Josh says:
> thats not what i expected or wanted
> densнa oτaкu     says:
> ok...
> ...


STOLE MY JAPAN TIME >:[

I confess. It was well constructed... but that's all it was. >=)


----------



## kakashifan13 (Sep 10, 2007)

you know who would an awesome character?  TETRA FROM WINDWAKER!


----------



## ViЯaL (Sep 10, 2007)

Ive been thinking and now Im wondering if they'll let you use miis as brawl characters.
They would all have the same moves and be balanced characters. Basically Mario without his ^B jump. Their Smash Attack could be chaning the field to the mii plaza and deleting other players as a OHKO. Mii would be the most broken character. And this could happen since nintendo owns the license. If its not, but Brawl is internet capable, they could update. 

I would pwn with my special Hobo Mii, "Mr Hobo". He fights in boxing matches for spare sandwiches  VG Cats inspired me :/


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 10, 2007)

Our Miis should be ATs.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 11, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Aren't you kinda supposed to do that anyway.


Yes and know. In Melee I threw the Pokeballs downwards.



Tahlem=noob said:


> they should keep the classic pokemon on there and dont add all of the new ones cause that will be gay.


I fail to see how having the new Pokemon would be a bad thing. Also don't use gay as an insult, theres nothing wrong with saying stupid or annoying.


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 11, 2007)

Lyn as assist trophy.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 11, 2007)

*New Update*


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 11, 2007)

YAY I WON!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 11, 2007)

Judgemento said:


> YAY I WON!



..This time...this time..


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 11, 2007)

Judgemento said:


> YAY I WON!



Pfft just barely.


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 11, 2007)

@Goofy: Dont worry I'm here from monday through friday


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 11, 2007)

Judgemento said:


> @Goofy: Dont worry I'm here from monday through friday



*Adds you to list of Japan Time rivals*


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 11, 2007)

Very well I accept your challenge.

Anyways... this update was good :] But if she were a character it woulda have been way better


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh snaps, Lyn! YESSSSHHH!! Wait, she's an AT? Barggh, still good. I wonder if that was Mani Katti.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 11, 2007)

bleh. I saw her name and went crazy...then I scroll down and she's an AT 

Well at least she made her way in somehow. Still awesome.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 11, 2007)

Hm wow thats actually pretty cool I think.
I love Fire Emblem ^^

I like Ike more then Lyn, but still it might have been better to have Lyn as playable and Ike as the assist trophy, just for the effect of having less generic male swordsman and more female characters. Still cool though.
(Mani Katti FTW!!)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 11, 2007)

In b4 Hector and his daughter show up as AT's.


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 11, 2007)

Now we need Elwood (?) and Hector 
who knows maybe a dragon from the games (Manakete/fluffy dragon )


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 11, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> bleh. I saw her name and went crazy...then I scroll down and she's an AT
> 
> Well at least she made her way in somehow. Still awesome.


LOL you scrolled down to find out? You can easily tell in the top right corner...


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 11, 2007)

Judgemento said:


> Now we need Elwood (?) and Hector
> who knows maybe a dragon from the games (Manakete/fluffy dragon )



Haha, yes. Hector w/brave axe > all things Fire Emblem

Oh, and its Eliwood if you were questioning the spelling 
I say; L-E-Wood, but I've heard others call him; E-Lie-Wood.
(Im right )


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 11, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> LOL you scrolled down to find out? You can easily tell in the top right corner...



I like words


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 11, 2007)

Not too familiar with FE characters, but the more the merrier I always say.


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 11, 2007)

hm. lyn... pity she's only an assist trophy, but still, nice to see her =)


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 11, 2007)

Aww, if only she was a useable character instead..


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 11, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> Aww, if only she was a useable character instead..



I guess this confirms that if she is an AT, and if there is another FE playable character, that character SHALL own.

Hector owns.
Eliwood owns.
Leaf owns.
Sigurd owns.
Marth owns.
Ephraim owns.

All the most likely candidates to be in, as all of them are more epic than Lyn.

And no, before you ask, I didn't forget to list Roy.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 11, 2007)

I love the FE games on GBA, having Lyn in Brawl is awesome. Too bad she's not playable. Hope they'll include at least one more playable character from the FE series. 
It would be great if Hector made it in the game somehow, he would own as a playable character


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 11, 2007)

oh yeah, hector would definitely be awesome =)


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 11, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> And no, before you ask, I didn't forget to list Roy.


I think you did. He was a fantastic character in Melee, both he and Marth got those outside Japan interested in Fire Emblem, I think both should return.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 11, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> I think you did. He was a fantastic character in Melee, both he and Marth got those outside Japan interested in Fire Emblem, I think both should return.



As a Lord of the FE series, he is the second worst Lord imaginable.

There is only one Lord worse than him, and that character is the main for FE2, the worst FE game to date.

Roy is also the worst upgradeable Lord in the series too.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 11, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> As a Lord of the FE series, he is the second worst Lord imaginable.
> 
> There is only one Lord worse than him, and that character is the main for FE2, the worst FE game to date.
> 
> Roy is also the worst upgradeable Lord in the series too.



-_-
We're talking about smash bros here.. Which means he actually does own. He was a bit on the slow side but if you master him, he is a total beast. He definately deserves to return in Brawl, however I think Ike will most likely replace him 

As for Roy in FE, well I've only played the 3 american ones so I havent yet had the chance to see roy in action, but whatever.


----------



## Enzain (Sep 11, 2007)

Yay Lyn  I was hoping she would be playable, but being an assist trophy is better than not being in Brawl at all. Brawl needs more girl characters


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 11, 2007)

True, more female characters would be great. Hey, Enzain, long time no see.


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 11, 2007)

Are we ready for update time everyone?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 11, 2007)

Not for about 3 and a half hours...


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 11, 2007)

That's obvious 

I meant like if we are prepared to fight for it


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 12, 2007)

Not for another hour or so, no...


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 12, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> -_-
> We're talking about smash bros here.. Which means he actually does own. He was a bit on the slow side but if you master him, he is a total beast. He definately deserves to return in Brawl, however I think Ike will most likely replace him
> 
> As for Roy in FE, well I've only played the 3 american ones so I havent yet had the chance to see roy in action, but whatever.


Exactly, Roy is a fantastic character is Melee. I haven't played Fire Emblem myself but I really enjoy seeing Fire Emblem characters in Brawl and I really hope both Marth and Roy return.


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 12, 2007)

eeeeeeeeeeeeee

edit: DID I WIN?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 12, 2007)

Japan Time 9/12

Halberd ;3

JKASDHASDFJKASDFASDFASDFASDFSDFJLSDFJKLSDFSDFNKL'ASDFNKLSNKL'


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice stage. That covers about everyone, I think. Now we just need to see a Metal Gear stage.


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 12, 2007)

OWNED  This is fun


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 12, 2007)

The stage looks good. I'm wondering what important role it could be playing in the Subspace Emissary.


----------



## naikou (Sep 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 








That fight looks like it's being viewed from a weird angle. I hope there's no rotating camera, or something bizarre like that. Probably just paranoia, though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice stage.

It somewhat reminds me of Saffron City from SSB.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey, I see the Halberd still has it's cannon


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 12, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Exactly, Roy is a fantastic character is Melee. I haven't played Fire Emblem myself but I really enjoy seeing Fire Emblem characters in Brawl and I really hope both Marth and Roy return.




(Oh, and if you ever get the chance, definately play FE. It's amazing.)



naikou said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. It might have been taken in Camera mode or something, if they still have it in Brawl. Or maybe there is a special mode where the camera goes crazy or something... Or maybe we are just both paranoid 

As for the stage, it's cool, but we've seen it before, so no big surprise.


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 12, 2007)

This stage looks great and all but kinda simple... just some platforms and they added some effects and thats all >_>


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 12, 2007)

Judgemento said:


> This stage looks great and all but kinda simple... just some platforms and they added some effects and thats all >_>


The same thing can be said for almost every stage that have been shown up until now. Still, all of them are different from one other. The stages may appear simple as first, but during battle they'll undergo changes and will definitely not be as simple as they initially looked.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 12, 2007)

I just hope they have something similar to Corneria/SectorZ, because those are some of the best stages in both previous games. Final Destination was also good, if just for the simplicity. IMO Delfino Plaza looks the best out of all the new ones though. Oh and Pokemon Stadium 2 is up there as well.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 12, 2007)

it look cool


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 12, 2007)

hm. not bad i guess. i want more characters!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 12, 2007)

So Halberd's like that Rainbow Cruise stage almost except the stage will move around 2D/3D.

Argh..I don't like stages that interfere with your fights


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 12, 2007)

So with Halberd out of the way that only leaves the Metal Gear and Mario Kart updates for stages we've already seen thanks to the trailers & screen shots, right?


naikou said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It could simply be a screen shot taken from a paused game. Remember, when you pause, you can play with the camera. And then, if not, there's that camera mode Melee had.


----------



## Hiruko (Sep 12, 2007)

So, it seems that theres gonna be D/P pokemon in the game, thanks to munchlax. But then again, he was around a while before D/P wasnt he? I mean, Melee didnt have any hoenn pokemon, even though R/S was out at the time.

Basically, this is me worrying about not having Lucario XD. Wouldnt he be pwnsome though? Blaziken is a good choice too.

Also, what other pokemon are you hoping to see i the game?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 12, 2007)

I definitely look forward to playing on Meta Knight's battleship.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 12, 2007)

Drifloon was shown in the background of Pokemon Stadium 2. He's a little hard to see, but he's there in the Flying Transformation part of the stage. 4th Gen is definitely confirmed.

Looking at the 3rd generation, the only Pokemon that I could see as potential smashers are:



Sceptile
Blaziken
Swampert 
Gardevoir (it was on Sakurai's list, too lol)

The rest of them simply aren't that popular to the franchise or fan base, imo. 

But in all honesty, I expect all of them to just get Pokeballed. Only maybe Blaziken screams Smasher but a part of me doubts Sakurai would add Blaziken without Sceptile and Swampert because he'd risk hurting the feelings of those that didn't choose Torchic. 

And as far as 4th Gen is concerned....



Lucario 
Weavile

In which Lucario had WAAAAAY more of a chance due to popularity and the movie under his belt. 

That's it, really. Infernape would have a chance if it wasn't for the fact that Torterra and Empoleon have none. I still don't think he'd do that to people who didn't like the fire starter.


----------



## Hiruko (Sep 12, 2007)

Thinking anout it, gallade has a chance too.

Also, whats the chances of a different pokemon trainer for each generation? 

I.E

FR/LG - Squirtle, Ivysaur, Charizard
G/S/C - Chikorita, Crokonaw, Typhlosion
R/S/E - Treeko, Marshtomp, Blaziken
D/P - Turtwig, Monferno, Empoleon

Well? Just a thought really. My three seem to have somewhat of a pattern .


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 12, 2007)

Hiruko said:


> Thinking anout it, gallade has a chance too.
> 
> Also, whats the chances of a different pokemon trainer for each generation?
> 
> ...


Ah, forgot Gallade. He has just a good a chance as Weavile, I guess. Probably more so since he's on a lot of posters for D/P (anime, that is).

It'd be insanely awesome if there were different trainers for each generation but I strongly doubt Sakurai would take the time.


----------



## naikou (Sep 12, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> It might have been taken in Camera mode or something, if they still have it in Brawl. Or maybe there is a special mode where the camera goes crazy or something... Or maybe we are just both paranoid





TenshiOni said:


> It could simply be a screen shot taken from a paused game. Remember, when you pause, you can play with the camera. And then, if not, there's that camera mode Melee had.



Ah, true, I forgot about camera mode. It didn't seem like an overly useful feature, but I guess I could see some cool stuff going on with it.

My favorite kinds of stages were the big, flat ones like Corneria and Final Destination - Pokemon Stadium was pretty good, too. My least favorite was Infinite Glacier... that constant scrolling was irritating. I'm hoping we get to see at least a few simple, flat stages in Brawl.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Sep 12, 2007)

Gardevoir in Brawl...? I don't even want to know what kind of impact that would have on Pokefreaks...


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 12, 2007)

It was on the list. Pretty sure that means Sakurai's considering it.

Good chance of at least being a Pokeball Pokemon.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 12, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> The same thing can be said for almost every stage that have been shown up until now. Still, all of them are different from one other. The stages may appear simple as first, but during battle they'll undergo changes and will definitely not be as simple as they initially looked.



The only thing I'm concerned about is playability. I will probably be amazed and excited on the StarFox stage the first 100 go-arounds, but after that it might get boring if the background will cycle through the same events (which I'm hoping it won't).



QBnoYouкo said:


> Nice stage. That covers about everyone, I think. Now we just need to see a Metal Gear stage.



Well, we already know Shadow Moses is in there somewhere:



I'm guessing it's only a battlefield, but if Sakurai is able to fit it into Subspace Emissary (Metal Gear REX? ) then I will kneel down at his feet and worship him.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Sep 12, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> It was on the list. Pretty sure that means Sakurai's considering it.
> 
> Good chance of at least being a Pokeball Pokemon.



List? What list is that, I don't recall such a list. Though I probly just missed it somehow.

I wouldn't mind it in, but it would probly be similar to Mewtwo...


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 12, 2007)

What? Gardevoir?? How random is that.. You might as well choose a pokemon at random.. If Sakurai puts Gardevoir in Brawl just because HE likes it, then I'll have second thoughts about this game.. Hopefully it'll just be in a pokeball at the most.. At least choose a different type of pokemon for playability. We dont need another psychic type.

Also, I know Ritzbitz mentioned it, but if anyone could give a link, or a description of this "List", I would appreciate it.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Sep 12, 2007)

I think Blaziken or Lucario are the best choices. OR Machamp.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 13, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> I think Blaziken or Lucario are the best choices. OR Machamp.



Gallade would be damn awesome.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 13, 2007)

JAPAN TIME 9/13

ASASDLHASDSDA?



ENGLISH: SPECIAL BRAWL


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 13, 2007)

Special Brawl! 
Damn, too late!!!!!!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow, nice set of settings there. Looks funky.

_"It’s a Stamina Mega Flower Curry Heavy Slow Angled Brawl!"_


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 13, 2007)

i wanna do an insane speed fight. bunny hood on, speed set to fast, and gravity set low


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 13, 2007)

whoa. this looks like it could be really fun =)


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 13, 2007)

Can't wait to try out all the different combinations. It's going to be fun messing around with this.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah, really awesome update. Always wanted to be able to use multiple Special modes at the same time. 

Here's hoping we get an improved stamina mode. 999%!! 

And I think it answered naikou's question. 


			
				Ritzbitz8 said:
			
		

> List? What list is that, I don't recall such a list. Though I probly just missed it somehow.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2007)

So... update tomorrow will most likely be a special attack/ assist trophy?


----------



## Jotun (Sep 13, 2007)

Simon Belmont


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 13, 2007)

We already got an assist trophy two days ago so no.

Probably someone's Special Moves, a Final Smash, or some Adventure mode update. But here's hoping we get a veteran character confirmation...like Captain Falcon or Ice Climbers.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2007)

Where the hell is mega man in the list??

He needs SOME glory at least... hes been with  nintendo for YEARS.

....And wolf got NO votes.... he deserves a spot as well....


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 13, 2007)

yeah it a great update


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 13, 2007)

it'd be nice to get a new character though >_>

/me crosses fingers for GS character


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 13, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Where the hell is mega man in the list??
> 
> He needs SOME glory at least... hes been with  nintendo for YEARS.
> 
> ....And wolf got NO votes.... he deserves a spot as well....


Megaman's there. 

Even got two votes.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 13, 2007)

New update is alright, but I prefer fighting each other with our own strength and not with these special modes all the time xD (same with items, they're just too cheap).



zagman505 said:


> /me crosses fingers for GS character



I'm with you on that, LOL!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 13, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Simon Belmont



Oh, it must come true.

Also, lol IGA avatar <3


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 13, 2007)

So the rules you set apply to all the characters during a match, and what does the 300% option next to stamina mean? 

My bets for tomorrow are on either a veteran character or an article with a "How to Play" icon.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 13, 2007)

Grevane said:


> So the rules you set apply to all the characters during a match,


Yup. Just like in Melee.


> and what does the 300% option next to stamina mean?


Remember Sudden Death mode? Effectively the same thing.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh sweet,both on the update and finally I see this "list".

Hope we get more FE: path of radiance characters 

And I would love to do the low gravity thing.
Imagine Giant Metal high gravity,you fall off,you dead D:


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 13, 2007)

For the last update of the week, I'm guessing it'll be a character because there's usually one character update each week. Whether that be profile, Final Smash, or special moves, I'll be satisfied to know if it's a vet or a new challenger. But for god sake, show some Metal Gear, Sakurai!



Mishudo said:


> And I would love to do the low gravity thing.
> Imagine Giant Metal high gravity,you fall off,you dead D:


Unless they have a Bunny Hood, perhaps. Heavy characters, but with freakin' high jumping!


----------



## Jazz (Sep 13, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> For the last update of the week, I'm guessing it'll be a character because there's usually one character update each week. Whether that be profile, Final Smash, or special moves, I'll be satisfied to know if it's a vet or a new challenger. But for god sake, show some Metal Gear, Sakurai!
> 
> Unless they have a Bunny Hood, perhaps. Heavy characters, but with freakin' high jumping!



I'd like to see Luigi.  If he's in (Which he will be) then he better not be another gay ass Mario clone.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 13, 2007)

J-san said:


> I'd like to see Luigi.  If he's in (Which he will be) then he better not be another gay ass Mario clone.



F.L.U.D.D. = Poltergust 3000? 

And if Wario's there you know Waluigi will be in there as well. Counting Dr. Mario if he's in there, that's 4 Mario clones.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 13, 2007)

No, Waluigi being in Brawl isn't very likely, imo.

Unlike all other major Nintendo characters in Smash he doesn't have his own game series. His whole existence is just to serve as Wario's teammate in Mario Tennis and Double Dash. He's filler character extrodinare and would serve better as a Wario costume change....but that'll never happen given the height difference.

I'd say Assist Trophy if anything.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 13, 2007)

Definitely more likely to be an AT than a PC, but then again, I don't see how Waluigi would even work.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 13, 2007)

If Waluigi is in, he should get a special trait of massive boos due to the fact he's on the screen and claps and cheers when he is defeated.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 13, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Unless they have a Bunny Hood, perhaps. Heavy characters, but with freakin' high jumping!



Unless you can do bunny and metal at the same time,you wouldn't be able to use bunny during metal x];;

I wannaknow how to pre-order the game >_>;;
And is the jap release the same as USA?

Hope tomorrow's update is a good one


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 13, 2007)

There's a separate option under gravity.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 13, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> I wannaknow how to pre-order the game >_>;;
> And is the jap release the same as USA?



Go to a store and preorder. Duh ya goofy doof 

Uh..The JP release is listed as 2007, as far as I know. The only one confirmed to be getting the game on a certain date is just America at the moment, which would make me assume that it would be due to the fact SSBM did better here than elsewhere.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 13, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Go to a store and preorder. Duh ya goofy doof
> 
> Uh..The JP release is listed as 2007, as far as I know. The only one confirmed to be getting the game on a certain date is just America at the moment, which would make me assume that it would be due to the fact SSBM did better here than elsewhere.



*Cough* I knew that 8D;;

Oh I see,because sometimes,games get add ons when not released for certain countries...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 13, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Oh I see,because sometimes,games get add ons when not released for certain countries...



Thats the case if the game doesn't get everything in right away. Like in the original KH, they didn't have enough time to get Sephiroth in the JP version, so he first appeared in the US version.

Then theres the case of Konami, which adds new content for a lot of games in Europe due to the fact they want them to get something special for waiting the longest.

Nintendo normally releases the same game to all areas, regardless of order and timeframe of release. Like say, Europe JUST got that Tingle DS game, and it is the exact same thing as the JP one which came out over a year ago. Except it is in English.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 13, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Thats the case if the game doesn't get everything in right away. Like in the original KH, they didn't have enough time to get Sephiroth in the JP version, so he first appeared in the US version.
> 
> Then theres the case of Konami, which adds new content for a lot of games in Europe due to the fact they want them to get something special for waiting the longest.
> 
> Nintendo normally releases the same game to all areas, regardless of order and timeframe of release. Like say, Europe JUST got that Tingle DS game, and it is the exact same thing as the JP one which came out over a year ago. Except it is in English.



Same with RE4 for the Gamecube getting released first then PS2 had to wait,and with DBZ Tenkaichi 2.
There's plenty of it.
I'd just be mad if they did that for SSBB x]


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 13, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> If Waluigi is in, he should get a special trait of massive boos due to the fact he's on the screen and claps and cheers when he is defeated.



uh...I was thinking of Bom-bomb fest when Waluigi appers...u know...BOM-BOMBS ARE EVERYWHERE!

Waluigi: WAHAHAHAHAHA....SO LONG!!


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 13, 2007)

No Sheena on the list.. 
Nevertheless! My hope will never die! 



J-san said:


> I'd like to see Luigi.  If he's in (Which he will be) then he better not be another gay ass Mario clone.



Luigi was different enough from Mario to not be considered a clone IMO. He had a different moveset for the most part, and even had characteristics added to him that made him unique. Like floating, and less traction for example.

Also.. Waluigi = Failure.

We need an update for Ness too.. :amazed


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 13, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> We need an update for Ness too.. :amazed



They can't get rid of the original 12.  The big four is there and the other 4 underling, so they must have Ness...and back to his former glory.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 13, 2007)

Ness probably has a 25% chance of being replaced by Lucas, though. After all, the game is more recent and he's on the poll with a few extra votes. So it's possible.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 13, 2007)

So far
Confirmed but not shown:
Snake
Gannon
Sheik

Not confirmed but original players:
Jigglypuff
Luigi
C.Falcon
Ness

Not confirmed but Melee players:
Dr.Mario
Falco
Pichu
Marth
Roy
Mr.Game&Watch
Ice Climbers
Mewtwo
Young link

Mostly clones.



P.S.
Is lucas the blonde dude with the mushroom cut hair and glasses with blue suit?


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 13, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> So far
> Confirmed but not shown:
> Snake
> Gannon
> Sheik


I realize we have confirmation of character designs being sent to the Brawl team via Twilight Princess designers but I don't think that 100% confirms Sheik just yet. 

Ganondorf is a shoe in, of course, being such a prominent villain in the Zelda franchise but it remains a fact that Sheik only comes from Ocarina of Time and Zelda's new appearance is based off of Twilight Princess.

Now, I believe Sheik will return but I wouldn't go saying confirmed about Sheik in particular just yet. 

If she comes back...she had best be nerfed. She was total top tier annoyance.

They should implement a time rule like with the Pokemon Trainer. And they should make Zelda a hell of a lot better. Because the problem with Zelda/Sheik in Melee was no serious competitor played with Zelda as opposed to Sheik. 

If not timed, maybe make Sheik the aftermath of a Final Smash like with Zero Suit Samus? 



> Not confirmed but original players:
> Jigglypuff
> Luigi
> C.Falcon
> Ness


Yeah, I think they're all pretty much guaranteed. 

And even if Lucas replaces Ness I'm sure it won't be that much of a difference. 



> Not confirmed but Melee players:
> Dr.Mario
> Falco
> Pichu
> ...


I don't see any reason to get rid of Marth, Ice Climbers, Game & Watch, or Mewtwo. I mean, they were all very original characters. And on the subject of Marth in particular it should be noted that the symbol used to represent Fire Emblem characters on Smash Dojo still resembles Marth's trademark sword. 

So here's hoping they all return. 

As for the clones...

I honestly can't see Pichu, Roy, or Dr. Mario returning. Clones and useless ones at that. Not even important at all to their respective franchises (Roy was simply added to promote the new Fire Emblem game at the time). 

Now, Young Link is very important. The Zelda games are pretty much split down the middle when it comes to games staring older Link and games staring younger Link. So I think there's a incredibly high chance that, seeing as he's also on Sakurai's list and he seems to be starring in a few spin-offs lately, Cel-Shaded Young Link from Wind Waker will replace Young Link in Brawl. They could give him the Deku Leaf and other items to make him less clone-some too. 

Falco's a rather popular guy. And he is Fox's right-hand man. So I could easily see him returning but Luigi-fied. As in, changes to his B move set. 



> P.S.
> Is lucas the blonde dude with the mushroom cut hair and glasses with blue suit?


No, he's the main character of Mother III (Ness came from Mother II).

[umai-Doremi]​_Kenichi​_46​_[D0A116EC].avi

First one's Lucas. Basically Ness without the cap and cell-shaded.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 13, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> They can't get rid of the original 12.  The big four is there and the other 4 underling, so they must have Ness...and back to his former glory.



Jigglypuff FTW!! 

Personally I thought Ness was better in Melee. I had more playtime as him in Melee though, so thats probably why.



TenshiOni said:


> Ness probably has a 25% chance of being replaced by Lucas, though. After all, the game is more recent and he's on the poll with a few extra votes. So it's possible.



I dont really know much about Lucas myself. But unless I'm missing something, he could just be added alongside Ness in Brawl. Unless there is a reason to take out Ness.



Mishudo said:


> P.S. Is lucas the blonde dude with the mushroom cut hair and glasses with blue suit?



I think that guys name is either Jeff or Paul.. Im not sure though. lol.


----------



## Dark Aether (Sep 13, 2007)

I really like the new update, The inclusion of new wacky modes and features like my music and special brawl is exciting. I'm also glad that Fire Emblem is getting more attention, Ike, Lyn, Castle seige, and Marth a shoe-in shows that they're putting fire emblem up there since it's so popular.

Now one question, from the metroid series, who has more of a chance of becoming a playable character, Ridley or Dark Samus? They both seem to be pretty popular to get in.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 13, 2007)

All things point to Ridley being a boss what with that music track on Dojo but he'd certainly beat out Dark Samus in a competition for playable character. 

Not only is Ridley more popular in the US (if forums are any indication) and Japan (same number of votes on Sakurai's poll as Ike & Diddy Kong) but he's also WAY more important to the entire Metroid franchise. I mean, he's Samus' trademark villain, easily. And I believe it was even Ridley himself who took out Samus' home planet IIRC.

Dark Samus is sooo much better suited as an alternate costume for Samus.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow TenshiOni. All of your thoughts on returning characters and Sheik are exactly the same as mine. I also think Ganon needs to be Luigi-fied. He and Falco should definitely stay in the roster. 

I think Krystal has more of a chance than Wolf.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah, forgot to mention that with Ganon too. He's DEFINITELY getting Luigi-fied. In fact, I'd bet my Wii on him coming back with an almost entirely new set-up.

I mean, it was an insult to his character to make him a clone of Captain Falcon (not to dis the Falcon, it's just fucking GANONDORF) as it was in Melee. 

He had best come back with his trademark little energy ball and sword (from Twilight Princess). I mean, c'mon...he's supposed to be a badass thief, wizard, warrior all in one.

And his final smash had best be pig Ganon from TP. 

*wants Final Smash Ganon vs Final Smash Giga Bowser*


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 13, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Unless you can do bunny and metal at the same time,you wouldn't be able to use bunny during metal x];;


Yeah, it can be done. Here's one of the screenshots: 

Speaking of which, I assume that since we have things like Metal body or Bunny Hood, the item versions of them (from Melee) are taken out for the Special Brawl option.

The angled camera thing is interesting though. We didn't have that in Melee did we? Now our fights can look a bit more dramatic.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 13, 2007)

^Unless you're trying to say something different, I really don't think the Bunny Hood, Metal Box, Cloaking Device, and the Mushrooms are going to disappear from the item select screen in normal Melee.

I mean, we had Invisible Melee, Giant Melee, and Fast Melee in Melee (the game) and yet you could still use those items in the respective game modes to not take damage, get even bigger, and even faster, respectively. 

I mean, why remove them from the normal item list?

I'm sure some people might love the thrill of playing normal melee with items and getting a Giant Mushroom without having to play all-Giant Brawl in Special mode.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 13, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Wow TenshiOni. All of your thoughts on returning characters and Sheik are exactly the same as mine. I also think Ganon needs to be Luigi-fied. He and Falco should definitely stay in the roster.



...Thats exactly what I was thinking too.. :amazed lol.
Well with the exception of Roy..
("Roys our boy!" )


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 13, 2007)

Im just gonna ignore that ignorant comment above...[the one that got deleted]




TenshiOni said:


> I realize we have confirmation of character designs being sent to the Brawl team via Twilight Princess designers but I don't think that 100% confirms Sheik just yet.
> 
> Ganondorf is a shoe in, of course, being such a prominent villain in the Zelda franchise but it remains a fact that Sheik only comes from Ocarina of Time and Zelda's new appearance is based off of Twilight Princess.
> 
> ...



I really do hope Gannon gets a new move set,he's due for one,espcially being so popular.
I believe Sheik and Zelda should be seperate,as because Sheik is always over Zelda,and Zelda could and should be upped a bit.

I can't see the final smash thing happening though x]


> Yeah, I think they're all pretty much guaranteed.
> 
> And even if Lucas replaces Ness I'm sure it won't be that much of a difference.


Why couldnt Lucas just be another earthbound character? He has the same moves as Ness or something?


> I don't see any reason to get rid of Marth, Ice Climbers, Game & Watch, or Mewtwo. I mean, they were all very original characters. And on the subject of Marth in particular it should be noted that the symbol used to represent Fire Emblem characters on Smash Dojo still resembles Marth's trademark sword.
> 
> So here's hoping they all return


. 
Mewtwo's moves need to be tweaked a bit.
The rest,I completely agree,they are unique characters and shouldnt be kicked out.


> As for the clones...
> 
> I honestly can't see Pichu, Roy, or Dr. Mario returning. Clones and useless ones at that. Not even important at all to their respective franchises (Roy was simply added to promote the new Fire Emblem game at the time).
> 
> ...


I can see Dr.Mario as an alt.costume and maybe pichu as a AT or Pokeball.
Personally,I like Roy over Marth,but I like either one.

Young Link:Windwaker,that would be a nice change,but other then that,I'd see him out :/
I would love a majora's mask young link.

I 100% vote Falco for new move set,but what?


> No, he's the main character of Mother III (Ness came from Mother II).
> 
> Link removed
> 
> First one's Lucas. Basically Ness without the cap and cell-shaded.


Oh,thanks


Fujibayashi said:


> Jigglypuff FTW!!
> 
> Personally I thought Ness was better in Melee. I had more playtime as him in Melee though, so thats probably why.
> 
> ...


Ness was easier in melee,and it was jeff,thanks 8D


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah, Dr. Mario will mostly likely become an alt costume for Mario.

And the thing with Lucas and Ness is that yeah, they're very similar ability-wise. It would seem a little too clone-ish possibly.

But the again, having never really played Mother, but knowing that there are apparently tons of weapons and psychic abilities, I guess it's equally possible Lucas just joins Ness as the second Earthbound/Mother representative.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 13, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> ^Unless you're trying to say something different, I really don't think the Bunny Hood, Metal Box, Cloaking Device, and the Mushrooms are going to disappear from the item select screen in normal Melee.
> 
> I mean, we had Invisible Melee, Giant Melee, and Fast Melee in Melee (the game) and yet you could still use those items in the respective game modes to not take damage, get even bigger, and even faster, respectively.
> 
> ...


Aye, but not everything had an item form. It's not like there was a speed mod item. The mushrooms still affected the characters even when in Giant Melle or Tiny Melee because they still change size. Things like picking up a Metal Box when the character already has a metal body isn't really necessary. I'm saying for some of those, it seems plausible to take out. Otherwise, that would mean we can equip a Bunny Hood on while we have a Bunny Hood already on. I don't really mind if they still end up as regular items though.

Also, on the Samus comment, the Light and Dark Suit from Echoes would be great alt. costumes too.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 13, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Aye, but not everything had an item form. It's not like there was a speed mod item.


Actually, the Bunny Hood, in addition to increasing your jub, increased your speed x1.5.


> Things like picking up a Metal Box when the character already has a metal body isn't really necessary. I'm saying for some of those, it seems plausible to take out. Otherwise, that would mean we can equip a Bunny Hood on while we have a Bunny Hood already on. I don't really mind if they still end up as regular items though.


Well, sure, these two may become redundant. But I don't think they'll be taken out simply due to Giant Mushrooms still making you grow in Giant Mode and Cloaking Devices making you immune to damage in Invisible Mode. 

Basically, I'm saying there's a good chance Sakurai might not take the extra effort to eliminate Bunny Hoods and Metal Boxes from the item list just for the sake of them being redundant in other modes. But hey, maybe he'll fix it so that Bunny Hoods just don't drop at all in Fast Melee. Or maybe you go even faster if you get another one.

And I mean...if there's Curry in normal mode (as screen shots have confirmed) and yet a Curry Mode in Special Melee, I think that's evidence enough that these items won't disappear from normal item selection but simply become redundant or absent in their respective special brawl modes.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 13, 2007)

Ah, that's fair enough. Although I wasn't really talking about the mushrooms. Since I felt they still did something even in something like Giant Melee but the others wouldn't do much, really.

But I suppose you're right. Now that I think about it, Monday's update with Munchlax showed the Lip's Stick, and we know that the flower is a head attachment. And I guess if the Special Brawl affects everyone, then the items can just be for one person. Well, I think I'd like to test out if you can wear a Bunny Hood item when a Bunny Hood is already set. Thanks for pointing out the Bunny Hood increasing the speed though. I don't think I ever realized that.

Pardon me, I'll retract my statement then.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 13, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Also, on the Samus comment, the Light and Dark Suit from Echoes would be great alt. costumes too.



Light Suit would indeed be awesome. But instead of the Dark Suit, they should have the Phazon Suit from Prime. That was the most beastly suit ever. Plus it was black and red which = absolute sweetness.

Also, kinda random but.. Meta-Ridley>Ridley. So if Ridley is included.. it better at least have Meta-Ridley as an alt. costume.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 13, 2007)

Well there's room for about five alt. costumes so she can have them all.

Oh yeah, I meant to mention this before but I forgot. I can't possibly imagine Snake in a Metal body with a Bunny Hood and on fire. I need visuals. :X


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Sep 13, 2007)

I assume that if you were playing Bunny Hood mode and picked up a Bunny Hood, nothing would happen. That makes the most sense to me.

As for Ganon, he'd definitely better get an overhaul. Or at least get two or three new moves. I can see him keeping his up and down B, but he needs some uniqueness. 

I'm not so keen on Roy returning unless they Luigi him up too. Even then, with him, Marth, and Ike... it's like having Pichu, Pikachu, and Raichu. They look so similar that it's just boring.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 13, 2007)

out of topic:  anyone will play as one of the big four before playing a new character?


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 13, 2007)

^Mind rephrasing that.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 13, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> I'm not so keen on Roy returning unless they Luigi him up too. Even then, with him, Marth, and Ike... it's like having Pichu, Pikachu, and Raichu. They look so similar that it's just boring.



Which is why they should take out Marth!
1 Red and 1 blue haired swordsmen > 2 Blue-Haired Swordsmen 
Plus Roy has teh FIRE!!!11 

Seriously though, Ike was a bad decision to include IMO. He's an awesome character, yes, but we dont need anymore male swordsman.. In FE there are so many varieties and character classes with both males and females who use different weapons its just sad they cant choose something a little.. different.



TenshiOni said:


> ^Mind rephrasing that.



I think he simply means:
"Will anyone play as one of the big four before playing a new character?"


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 13, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> ^Mind rephrasing that.



Mario and Link supposedly rule the Nintendo Console.  Pikachu and Kirby supposedly rulre the Nintendo handheld.  All four are mascot for something.  FYI, Mario Link, Pikachu and Kirby are, as least what I called them, the big four.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 13, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> Mario and Link supposedly rule the Nintendo Console.  Pikachu and Kirby supposedly rulre the Nintendo handheld.  All four are mascot for something.  FYI, Mario Link, Pikachu and Kirby are, as least what I called them, the big four.



Don't worry, I understood you 

And the answer is probably no. I never really liked to play as any of the big four except for maybe Link, and not even that much. So far I am in between Ike, Fox, and maybe even Diddy Kong


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 13, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Which is why they should take out Marth!
> 1 Red and 1 blue haired swordsmen > 2 Blue-Haired Swordsmen
> Plus Roy has teh FIRE!!!11
> 
> Seriously though, Ike was a bad decision to include IMO. He's an awesome character, yes, but we dont need anymore male swordsman.. In FE there are so many varieties and character classes with both males and females who use different weapons its just sad they cant choose something a little.. different.



Marth > Roy

And yeah, they shouldn't have included another swordsman. An axe wielder on the other hand would be awesome. *wants Hector to be in the game*


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 13, 2007)

Nah, I'll probably play as Pokemon Trainer first if it's true that all the characters on Dojo will be available from the beginning.

I'm dying to play as the Trainer. 

And if not the Trainer, then probably Pit or Ike or Meta Knight.

Yeah, new character.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 13, 2007)

I'd probably have to say no as well..
It of course will vary depending on who is available at the start and who you have to unlock, but as it stands right now with characters we know about, I would have to say I'd play Snake first, but if he needs to be unlocked, then Pikachu or Samus.
..Or Roy 
So.. Maybe. lol.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 13, 2007)

Definitely want to try Snake first, but knowing me, I'd probably go in order or something...


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 13, 2007)

If Snake is available from the start I'm going to try him out first. I'm too big of a MGS fan to not doing it.
Next are Pit and Meta Knight. Winged characters are cool


----------



## Shiron (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll probably try out either the Pokemon Trainer or Meta Knight first, when I get Brawl.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 13, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Marth > Roy



If you are talking about who is a bigger n00b character, then I agree 



> And yeah, they shouldn't have included another swordsman. An axe wielder on the other hand would be awesome. *wants Hector to be in the game*



I agree with you on that one 
Hector = Total Beast.



> Next are Pit and Meta Knight winged characters are cool



Ridley FTW!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Sep 13, 2007)

Snake's not gonna be available from the start.

And I'll be playing Captain Falcon first, thankyouverymuch. Then probly Pokemon Trainer or Metaknight...


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 13, 2007)

Okay this is how it should go, marth should not be and roy should return because he was not a noob like marth. ganondorf needs to be remade with new moves to match ones from LOZOOT and TP. pokemon need to stop being added unless they are in pokeball:Rezno>_<. pokemon trainer is going to kick butt. if there are clones, Sakurai dosent care about this game.​


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 13, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Snake's not gonna be available from the start.
> 
> And I'll be playing Captain Falcon first, thankyouverymuch. Then probly Pokemon Trainer or Metaknight...



YES WITH POKEMON TRAINER. He will own fox's grass​


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Sep 13, 2007)

uhhhh no. Marth > Roy. The end.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 13, 2007)

Tahlem=noob said:


> YES WITH POKEMON TRAINER. He will own fox's grass​



 lol..


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 13, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> uhhhh no. Marth > Roy. The end.



You mean use the c-stick way too much the end.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 14, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Which is why they should take out Marth!
> 1 Red and 1 blue haired swordsmen > 2 Blue-Haired Swordsmen
> Plus Roy has teh FIRE!!!11
> 
> Seriously though, Ike was a bad decision to include IMO. He's an awesome character, yes, but we dont need anymore male swordsman.. In FE there are so many varieties and character classes with both males and females who use different weapons its just sad they cant choose something a little.. different.



First off, the most popular of FE heroes in Japan ARE the blue haired guys. Marth, Sigurd, Celice, Ike, etc. Usually if a game doesn't have a blue haired main hero, it ironically isn't received well compared to the other games [With the exception of FE2 where it was just bad.] Roy's game is an exception to that, but he isn't held in higher regard than most lords beyond Erika and Alm.

The reason Ike was picked was due to him being a main character, a Lord. I really can't see them picking someone random from a game and not someone of critical importance to the plot of the game. Unless they pick a bad dude.

If thats the cause, I'd like to see Ephidel from FE7. But I am dreaming a long dream of hopeless dreams ;_;


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 14, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> As for Ganon, he'd definitely better get an overhaul. Or at least get two or three new moves. I can see him keeping his up and down B, but he needs some uniqueness.



Are you kidding? Ganon's buff as fuck.



Tahlem=noob said:


> You mean use the c-stick way too much the end.



C-stick does not = noob >_>


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Sep 14, 2007)

I never touch the c stick!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 14, 2007)

JAPAN TIME 9/14

ICE CLIMBERS


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 14, 2007)

*New Update*
!!!

Edit: Damnit Goofy lol. ><


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 14, 2007)

so whoever has doubt about them returning....shame on u guys.

No no no...not u guys.  Kirby also supported the anti-Climbers returning club so this is his punishment...



Owned!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 14, 2007)

^GREAT PIC

SNAPS, Ice Climbers back. Woot! Look at the damn fur!

BTW, Ice Climbers symbol is "14" on the list.

Now, hopefully we will get a cool stage for them and NAWT Icicle Mountain.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 14, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> SNAPS, Ice Climbers back. Woot! Look at the damn fur!
> 
> And LOL @ this:
> 
> ...


I post it first...and what symbol #?


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm glad the Ice Climbers made it to Brawl.

Their style was vastly different from everyone else's in Melee, which was a big reason why I loved using them..well that and abusing their Wave Dash to get from place to place.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 14, 2007)

Violent-nin said:


> Damnit Goofy lol. ><



Hah, noone can stop me now, cause I'm having a good time (having a good time)

This update also seems to confirm Mr. Game & Watch, as that in the JP alphabet is before Ice Climbers.



So, all thats left now is that and Metal Gear, I would assume.


----------



## Hiruko (Sep 14, 2007)

Anyone else notice it has a launch date now? :S


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 14, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hah, noone can stop me now, cause I'm having a good time (having a good time)
> 
> This update also seems to confirm Mr. Game & Watch, as that in the JP alphabet is before Ice Climbers.
> 
> ...



So if that's true, then all the sign sybol from melee made their return.



Violent-nin said:


> I'm glad the Ice Climbers made it to Brawl.
> 
> Their style was vastly different from everyone else's in Melee, which was a big reason why I loved using them..well that and abusing their Wave Dash to get from place to place.



um...I feel troble about your sig...some about it...oh yeah...try writing on the pic "ZOMG!  We're back b*t*hes!!!"



Hiruko said:


> Anyone else notice it has a launch date now? :S



...
have u been living under a rock?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 14, 2007)

Of course, that doesn't mean this is ALL we will see.

Kid Icarus is a P, going by alphabet..and there is a series of popular demand with an S as the first letter of its series, and that might show up if Sakurai and Nintendo were able to make a deal with said third party that owns him...


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 14, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> um...I feel troble about your sig...some about it...oh yeah...try writing on the pic "ZOMG!  We're back b*t*hes!!!"



Lmao, good idea Linkaro..I'll have to do that sometime later today.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 14, 2007)

YEssh ice climbers! New look is shweeeeeeet!

Can't wait to see if they are any different this time around. A couple of tweaks could make them extremely fun to use ^^


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 14, 2007)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao, good idea Linkaro..I'll have to do that sometime later today.



thanks...it was a simple idea....used when Aoba return in Part 2 and the bumper made it's return.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 14, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> YEssh ice climbers! New look is shweeeeeeet!
> 
> Can't wait to see if they are any different this time around. *A couple of tweaks could make them extremely fun to use* ^^



They were always extremely fun to use, you just gotta know how to use em.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 14, 2007)

Violent-nin said:


> They were always extremely fun to use, you just gotta know how to use em.



I knew how to use them and I agree they were really fun. 

...just not *extremely* fun. They could definitely use some better air moves.


----------



## Hiruko (Sep 14, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> have u been living under a rock?


Im just not very observant, thats all


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 14, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> ...just not *extremely* fun. They could definitely use some better air moves.



That's true. 

Actually... their aerials aren't that bad. Dair helps with chain grabs, Uair has oddly good power, Nair was meh, Fair made sense I guess, Bair was good but kinda hard to hit.

Better aerials would make them too good. Their ground strength totally overlaps their lacking air game.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Sep 14, 2007)

yay, the Ice Climbers! I laugh at all whom said they wouldn't return!


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 14, 2007)

Omg no.. Not the creampuffs.. 
I hated the Ice Climbers.. Oh Well.
But why do they have to announce them before the glory that is Captain Falcon and Ness?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 14, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Omg no.. Not the creampuffs..
> I hated the Ice Climbers.. Oh Well.
> But why do they have to announce them before the glory that is Captain Falcon and Ness?



They have to announce Falcon's introduction, which would be teleporting in due to his chaotic Falcon Punch.

They should also bring back character entrances, which was in the original and not Melee.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 14, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> They have to announce Falcon's introduction, which would be teleporting in due to his chaotic Falcon Punch.
> 
> They should also bring back character entrances, which was in the original and not Melee.



Hahah, yeah I gotta agree. Those character entrances were pretty cool.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 14, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> They have to announce Falcon's introduction, which would be teleporting in due to his chaotic Falcon Punch.
> 
> They should also bring back character entrances, which was in the original and not Melee.



Yes.

And your Sig speaks volumes and is True happiness fact that needs to come true


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 14, 2007)

Jotun said:


> And your Sig speaks volumes and is True happiness fact that needs to come true



Srsly, Konami is already listed in the credits on the site, Yuzo Koshiro is listed as a composer, and for all we know the third party series COULD be listed past Pit's icon.

Really, all this game needs in terms of third party characters would be Simon, Snake, and Sonic, and it'd be SSSuper.

It would be really easy to adapt Simon to play well in Smash too.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 14, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Srsly, Konami is already listed in the credits on the site, Yuzo Koshiro is listed as a composer, and for all the know the third party series COULD be listed past Pit's icon.
> 
> Really, all this game needs in terms of third party characters would be Simon, Snake, and Sonic, and it'd be SSSuper.
> 
> It would be really easy to adapt Simon to play well in Smash too.



Yup, just adapt the favorite Sub weapons and then they would most likely do a Super Cross for the Smash attack.

I figure he would feel like Captain Falcon/Samus


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 14, 2007)

well they fur look nice


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 14, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hah, noone can stop me now, cause I'm having a good time (having a good time)



Dont worry I'm back so I'll have fun beating you... again 

I hate the ice climbers...oh well better than nothing I suppose


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 14, 2007)

Judgemento said:


> Dont worry I'm back so I'll have fun beating you... again
> 
> I hate the ice climbers...oh well better than nothing I suppose



then thy climbers shall punsish u:


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Sep 14, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Omg no.. Not the creampuffs..
> I hated the Ice Climbers.. Oh Well.
> But why do they have to announce them before the glory that is Captain Falcon and Ness?


are we even sure those characters will apear? 

when I look at the site it seems that all the vetern fighters are shown. and only one more newcomer


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 14, 2007)

It's pretty sure G&W is coming back 

Though I just want my Jiggly or Ness and I'll be happy.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 14, 2007)

Meh, Ice Climbers... I never really cared for them. Good news for people who wanted them back though. 
Hopefully they'll get another stage, anything but the irritating mountain will do.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 14, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> So, all thats left now is that and Metal Gear, I would assume.



I thought that Snake's symbol was going to be that of Kojima Productions?


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 14, 2007)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> are we even sure those characters will apear?
> 
> when I look at the site it seems that all the vetern fighters are shown. and only one more newcomer



Why would these downsize the players down to 21-23?

And Goofy just takes the icons from the site,so he can't just edit the little icon thing by himself.
or maybe he could.
<_<

BUT WOO.
ICE CLIMBERS
I loved using them,sometimes annoying,but were definatly unique.
and tha fur is realistic.
poor polar bears..
and topis.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 14, 2007)

I felt sad and happy at the same time when I saw Lyn being an assist trophy.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 14, 2007)

Grevane said:


> I thought that Snake's symbol was going to be that of Kojima Productions?


Well, there are two questions mark left so one of them is probably Snake's symbol. Since they haven't had any updates regarding Snake, we don't have the symbol for him yet.


----------



## Jazz (Sep 14, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Omg no.. Not the creampuffs..
> I hated the Ice Climbers.. Oh Well.
> But why do they have to announce them before the glory that is Captain Falcon and Ness?



SOMEONE MOD THIS MAN

My sentiments exactly.  I loved those characters in SSBM, if they don't return, I'll kill Sakurai


----------



## Dedge (Sep 14, 2007)

it kinda sucks how lyn isnt a playble charcter oh well at least ike seems like a good charcter


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 14, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Well, there are two questions mark left so one of them is probably Snake's symbol. Since they haven't had any updates regarding Snake, we don't have the symbol for him yet.


We did on the old site. I can't remember what it was though.


----------



## Fulcata (Sep 14, 2007)

I'll be mad if Mr. Game & Watch doesn't return.
His smash attacks made the rest of his crappiness okay.
Torch= The Ultimate drive-by move.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 14, 2007)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> are we even sure those characters will apear?
> 
> when I look at the site it seems that all the vetern fighters are shown. and only one more newcomer



They have Samurai Goroh as an assist trophey....if they did that and *not* put Falcon back in, they would be truly insane.

He's coming back.

As for Ness. He's got an emblem and he's got an item. He'll be back too.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 14, 2007)

Snake's symbol IS the Kojima productions logo, we saw it a long time ago on that other site.


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 14, 2007)

*well its true*



Fulcata said:


> I'll be mad if Mr. Game & Watch doesn't return.
> His smash attacks made the rest of his crappiness okay.
> Torch= The Ultimate drive-by move.


.

its not the torch its the mop! get it right.


----------



## martinipenguin (Sep 14, 2007)

Fulcata said:
			
		

> I'll be mad if Mr. Game & Watch doesn't return.
> His smash attacks made the rest of his crappiness okay.
> Torch= The Ultimate drive-by move.



Mr. Game & Watch was way to unbalanced. Even though the more common moves were pretty bad, you just play with him a few times (not like challenging characters, only like four or five times) and you see his other less common moves that were way to over powered. I'm all for him being in Brawl just so long as they iron out a few of his kinks (not hard considering the amount of time they've been given).


----------



## Kai (Sep 15, 2007)

Ice Climbers, my favorite. Too pro to be left out.


----------



## MalwareDie (Sep 15, 2007)

Marth better better come back and he better not be butchered. Lyn an assist trophy... damn


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 15, 2007)

Leorio said:


> SOMEONE MOD THIS MAN
> 
> My sentiments exactly.  I loved those characters in SSBM, if they don't return, I'll kill Sakurai



:amazed   Thank you!  lol



Tahlem=noob said:


> its not the torch its the mop! get it right.



At least someone around here knows what they're talking about 



MalwareDie said:


> Marth better better come back and he better not be butchered.



Rest easy, dude. I don't think you have to worry about that.. He's pretty much guaranteed to be in, considering his popularity in both Melee, and Fire Emblem apparently.. Wheter thats due to the fact that he's a n00b or if people actually like him, I dont know. (Though if I had to guess most people like him because he's a n00b, considering less then half the people in America even know what Fire Emblem game he is from, let alone anything about him).
We need more Roy fans here..


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 15, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Uhh.. What? You aren't making sense..



>.> That was a compliment. He agrees with you so much that he thinks you deserve mod status.



:rofl



Fujibayashi said:


> Thank you! At least someone around here is making sense..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roy fan here


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 15, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> >.> That was a compliment. He agrees with you so much that he thinks you deserve mod status.



Oh! Wow, lol. 
I'm just tired is all.. And I was having a bit of a retard moment lol.



> Roy fan here



More!


----------



## Saitenzoji (Sep 15, 2007)

I've already got this game pre-ordered way back in February. Gamestop.com had a free 3-day shipping coupon that expired a day after I pre-ordered it. I wonder if it'll still be valid on the day it's shipped...


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Sep 15, 2007)

2 and a half months, bitches!!


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2007)

.......Just cuz Santen Kesshun likes Roy..... i say he SUCKS!!!!

BWAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!

Ice Climbers are back....... oh god.

Just hope for their stupid stage to be trashed, that stage sucked SO bad!!


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 15, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> .......Just cuz Santen Kesshun likes Roy..... i say he SUCKS!!!!
> 
> BWAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



...Just cuz "Shion" says Roy sucks.... I'm going to use him to ANNIHILATE you!!!!!


MUAAUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

!


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 15, 2007)

But in all seriousness Marth is a much better character.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Sep 15, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> .......Just cuz Santen Kesshun likes Roy..... i say he SUCKS!!!!
> 
> BWAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Good thing there isn't another Donkey Kong themed stage similar to it, amirite?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2007)

TRUE, but you get to a flat stage at the end.

MUCH different than ice climber stage.

@Santen Kesshun.............

...........roy sucks nuts nuts nuts nuts nuts nuts nuts nuts nuts


----------



## Fulcata (Sep 15, 2007)

martinipenguin said:


> Mr. Game & Watch was way to unbalanced. Even though the more common moves were pretty bad, you just play with him a few times (not like challenging characters, only like four or five times) and you see his other less common moves that were way to over powered. I'm all for him being in Brawl just so long as they iron out a few of his kinks (not hard considering the amount of time they've been given).



I actually, I placed second in a tournament using Mr. Game & Watch.
How?
I only used 4 moves.
The Firemen's Trampoline to boost jumps, The gas canister to trap opponents who got to close, once the were trapped Smash attack (Typically just the torch, or the duel hammer is between multiple opponents), and the sausage to do ranged damage and block projectiles.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 15, 2007)

Hector is better than both of them.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 15, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Good thing there isn't another Donkey Kong themed stage similar to it, amirite?



There better be levels based on older stages from DK and Mario, as the ones we have seen for Brawl so far suck shit.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2007)

Fulcata said:


> I actually, I placed second in a tournament using Mr. Game & Watch.
> How?
> I only used 4 moves.
> The Firemen's Trampoline to boost jumps, The gas canister to trap opponents who got to close, once the were trapped Smash attack (Typically just the torch, or the duel hammer is between multiple opponents), and the sausage to do ranged damage and block projectiles.



...was this like a little kid's toy's r us weekly tournament?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 15, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ...was this like a little kid's toy's r us weekly tournament?



Kinda harsh...

G&W can hold his own if you know how to use him..I take it you don't? :amazed


----------



## Totitos (Sep 15, 2007)

they better show Captain falcon in the next updates


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 15, 2007)

God Enel said:


> they better show Captain falcon in the next updates



I'll be happy with just Jigglypuff...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 15, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I'll be happy with just Jigglypuff...



Bah, whats better, a Kirby like character whos best ability is to sing and knock someone down for one second or a man who could possibly be introduced as the greatest Nintendo character to ever punch someone


----------



## Totitos (Sep 15, 2007)

@Yoshi
you like Jiggly?

they should put the Falcon Punch he did to Black Shadow,like final smash.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 15, 2007)

God Enel said:


> @Yoshi
> you like Jiggly?
> 
> they should put the Falcon Punch he did to Black Shadow,like final smash.



Jiggly is my main  nex to Ness and Falco~


----------



## Totitos (Sep 15, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Jiggly is my main  nex to Ness and Falco~



lulz I didnt like to used her.the one I played the most is with CF.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 15, 2007)

CF, DK, Ganondorf are the only characters I can't play well with....hmm


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 15, 2007)

I demand roy 
I mainly used Roy,Sheik,and Falco.
Although,I liked playing vareity :]


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 15, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> I demand roy



Yes on that.and for the last time its a mop not a torch.


----------



## Jazz (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm OK without Roy, I just want Ness, Captain F., and Luigi


----------



## Cipher (Sep 15, 2007)

God Enel said:


> Hector is better than both of them.



  Hector would be awesome to have in Brawl!  I'd choose him over Ike (not that Ike's bad).


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2007)

They will return^^^

.No doubt about it. But I am unsure about Falco.... will his moveset be changed?

Even in the slightest bit?


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 15, 2007)

*no*



"Shion" said:


> They will return^^^
> 
> .No doubt about it. But I am unsure about Falco.... will his moveset be changed?
> 
> Even in the slightest bit?



probably not, it will be tweaked, but it will stay the same.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 15, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> There better be levels based on older stages from DK and Mario, as the ones we have seen for Brawl so far suck shit.


You mean like the retro stages they had for Melee? Definitely.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 15, 2007)

Hyouba said:


> Hector would be awesome to have in Brawl!  I'd choose him over Ike (not that Ike's bad).



indeed, for me he is the best Lord in all Fire Emblem.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 15, 2007)

If nook is a player I'd shoot myself D:
so are assist trophies like pokeballs? Pick 'n throw em?
Two and half months...so awsome...I'm afraid I'll get too addicted and won't finish my school studies 

So my guess is we'll have around 13 new characters(including already shown ones)


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 15, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> If nook is a player I'd shoot myself D:
> so are assist trophies like pokeballs? Pick 'n throw em?
> Two and half months...so awsome...I'm afraid I'll get too addicted and won't finish my school studies
> 
> So my guess is we'll have around 13 new characters(including already shown ones)



 That just reminded me an Animal Crossing character is inevitable.. 
I mean, what a waste of a character slot..
Oh, what a sad day it will be for Smash Bros. when it is announced..

And as for 13 new characters, that sounds reasonable to me.. Though I was (Obviously) personally hoping for more 

Oh, and Yay! for Roy fans ^^


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 15, 2007)

God Enel said:


> Hector is better than both of them.



*Lyn>Hector>Ephraim>Roy>Eliwood>Eirika>Marth>Ike*

...I should admit I never beat PoR or played Marth's game :|

But yeah Hector and Ephraim are GODS.... and therefore should be in.



God Enel said:


> @Yoshi
> you like Jiggly?
> 
> they should put the Falcon Punch he did to Black Shadow,like final smash.



Wait...when did he punch BS?


...>.> lol BS


----------



## martinipenguin (Sep 15, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> No doubt about it. But I am unsure about Falco.... will his moveset be changed?
> 
> Even in the slightest bit?



His moveset better be changed. As well as, if they are in, Luigi, Dr. Mario, Young Link, Roy and/or Marth, Ganandorf, and Pichu. There were clones in Melee since they didn't have that much time but Brawl has had more than enough time to get movesets right. *NO CLONES!!!!*


----------



## Totitos (Sep 15, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> *Lyn>Hector>Ephraim>Roy>Eliwood>Eirika>Marth>Ike*
> 
> ...I should admit I never beat PoR or played Marth's game :|
> 
> But yeah Hector and Ephraim are GODS.... and therefore should be in.


I would put Ike in a major rank since he damaged BK armor which was blessed by the Gods.

neither I played Marth?s game


> Wait...when did he punch BS?
> 
> 
> ...>.> lol BS



in the anime F-zero Densetsu

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFtw7qW7Vcw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 15, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> *Lyn>Hector>Ephraim>Roy>Eliwood>Eirika>Marth>Ike*



*Bartre* > All!!!!111
fix'd



> ...I should admit I never beat PoR or played Marth's game :|



When did you play PoR?


----------



## martinipenguin (Sep 15, 2007)

God Enel said:


> in the anime F-zero Densetsu
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



LOL! That was really funny when the guy screamed Captain Falcon with the Japanese accent.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 15, 2007)

I never get tired of that video.

btw I´m expecting Arceus to be in the game.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 15, 2007)

God Enel said:


> I would put Ike in a major rank since he damaged BK armor which was blessed by the Gods.
> 
> neither I played Marth?s game
> 
> ...



ROFL noooooooooo. Not the anime ;________;



Fujibayashi said:


> *Bartre* > All!!!!111
> fix'd
> 
> 
> ...



I said I never beat it.

I saw you play it some though, so that counts as knowing a little about it.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 15, 2007)

So that's what C.Falcon looks with no helm o_O;;



Fujibayashi said:


> That just reminded me an Animal Crossing character is inevitable..
> I mean, what a waste of a character slot..
> Oh, what a sad day it will be for Smash Bros. when it is announced..
> 
> ...


If what Goofy and other people say,and from previous happenings,then yes,it's 100% ;___;
HE WAS EVEN ON THE LIST 

Actually,that's just reasonable,like you,I would love to have 50+ characters 


Santen Kesshun said:


> *Lyn>Hector>Ephraim>Roy>Eliwood>Eirika>Marth>Ike*
> 
> ...I should admit I never beat PoR or played Marth's game :|
> 
> ...


Pfft.
Don't judge PoR characters without playing the game,as for me,I've only played PoR,so,for all characters,they're all equal for me.But,PoR has laguz,and I would love to have a laguz character in smash.



martinipenguin said:


> His moveset better be changed. As well as, if they are in, Luigi, Dr. Mario, Young Link, Roy and/or Marth, Ganandorf, and Pichu. There were clones in Melee since they didn't have that much time but Brawl has had more than enough time to get movesets right. *NO CLONES!!!!*


I think they put clones in there so you could basically play your favourite character but with a different appearance y'know? But that brings up why not just do alt. costumes? I mean,some,I know you can't[Like C.Falcon and Gannon] but really.
and others,if they come back,they better hella come back different move sets,espcially Falco and Gannon >_>


----------



## Totitos (Sep 15, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> ROFL noooooooooo. Not the anime ;________;
> 
> 
> I said I never beat it.
> ...



Blasphemy! I wanna see Captain Falcon doing Falcon Punches at Cosmic level.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 15, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> ROFL noooooooooo. Not the anime ;________;



Agreed.. That was hilarious but.. wrong. CF's helmet should NEVER come off.. Unless its in a game. And then only when he's facing the other way. 



> I said I never beat it.
> I saw you play it some though, so that counts as knowing a little about it.







Mishudo said:


> So that's what C.Falcon looks with no helm o_O;;



No thats not how he looks. Thats how the anime depicts him as looking. He has yet to show his face in a game. Though in F-Zero GX, he does remove his helmet as he walks out a door, showing he does have brown hair.


----------



## MeleePwnNoobs (Sep 15, 2007)

*whatever*

lets just hope fox is in it.. jk ha my avatar would approve.


----------



## martinipenguin (Sep 15, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> I think they put clones in there so you could basically play your favourite character but with a different appearance y'know? But that brings up why not just do alt. costumes? I mean,some,I know you can't[Like C.Falcon and Gannon] but really.
> and others,if they come back,they better hella come back different move sets,espcially Falco and Gannon >_>



No, as I said in my post the clones were put in because of time restrictions. They didn't have enough time to give all the characters their own unique moveset. This is fact, I'm not making it up.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 15, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Pfft.
> Don't judge PoR characters without playing the game,as for me,I've only played PoR,so,for all characters,they're all equal for me.But,PoR has laguz,and I would love to have a laguz character in smash.



Right, well, that's why I mentioned that I hadn't played those -- so that people wouldn't get the wrong idea. I just had Ike last as default. My bad..



Fujibayashi said:


> Agreed.. That was hilarious but.. wrong. CF's helmet should NEVER come off.. Unless its in a game. And then only when he's facing the other way.
> 
> No thats not how he looks. Thats how the anime depicts him as looking. He has yet to show his face in a game. Though in F-Zero GX, he does remove his helmet as he walks out a door, showing he does have brown hair.



lol indeed. CUrse the anime. They can't justify taking his helmet off after...13...20...however many episodes, when we true F-Zero gamers have been waiting like 10 years to see him unmasked xDD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 15, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> You mean like the retro stages they had for Melee? Definitely.



Yeah, those retro stages would be good.

Or anything NOT based on Sunshine and Jungle Beat. Ugh.



Santen Kesshun said:


> *Lyn>Hector>Ephraim>Roy>Eliwood>Eirika>Marth>Ike*



What the shit? Why is Roy listed before Marth AND Ike, and his superior dad??

Oh wait, you must have never played the game where Roy was a main character, cause if you did, you would never list him that high


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 16, 2007)

MeleePwnNoobs said:


> lets just hope fox is in it.. jk ha my avatar would approve.



Hahah, nice. Indeed he would approve.. He was probably waveshield dashdancing short hop lasering or whatever it is he does when you took that pic xD

And about your sig.. Thanks! However, its my B-day tomorrow lol. But whos counting rofl (Nice Pic) 



Santen Kesshun said:


> lol indeed. CUrse the anime. They can't justify taking his helmet off after...13...20...however many episodes, when we true F-Zero gamers have been waiting like 10 years to see him unmasked xDD



Eh.. True enough, I guess.. Though, I personally would prefer never seeing him with his mask off. Same goes for Master Chief and Samus. It just doesnt work out.. (Everytime I see Samus take off her helmet in Prime, I cringe.. )



Goofy Titan said:


> What the shit? Why is Roy listed before Marth AND Ike, and his superior dad??
> 
> Oh wait, you must have never played the game where Roy was a main character, cause if you did, you would never list him that high



No offense, but that was an *extremely* ignorant post..
Just because you think he sucks..
Seriously, not everyone hates Roy. I myself am living proof of that.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 16, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> No offense, but that was an *extremely* ignorant post..
> Just because you think he sucks..
> Seriously, not everyone hates Roy. I myself am living proof of that.



Hey, if you played FE6, you would know why a lot of people who played that and liked Roy don't like him anymore, and why he is considered one of the least favorite lords from all of the games.

EDIT: Do understand here, I am talking of the Fire Emblem games, not the characters appearances in SSB. They turned Roy from a bad character into a good character in Melee, but all he was in the end was a Marth clone with flame attacks.


----------



## MeleePwnNoobs (Sep 16, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hey, if you played FE6, you would know why a lot of people who played that and liked Roy don't like him anymore, and why he is considered one of the least favorite lords from all of the games.



i think we should be focused on what colors they will give fox, not on roy or your signature for simon belmont.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 16, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hey, if you played FE6, you would know why a lot of people who played that and liked Roy don't like him anymore, and why he is considered one of the least favorite lords from all of the games.



You're right. I have never played FE6. So can you enlighten me about why you and apparently so many others hate/dislike Roy? What possible reason could there be for so much dislike of him?


----------



## martinipenguin (Sep 16, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Or anything NOT based on Sunshine and Jungle Beat. Ugh.



What are you talking about?! Those games were both fuxing awsome!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 16, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> You're right. I have never played FE6. So can you enlighten me about why you and apparently so many others hate/dislike Roy? What possible reason could there be for so much dislike of him?



Honestly, it all boils down to he has piss poor stats, and characters who suck can be better in battle then he does.

The MOMENT you get the Sealed Sword confirms this. Roy sucks all the way up to that point, and when you get it, it isn't even a substantial class upgrade for him, unlike most lords.

Marcus, who sucks even more than he did in FE7 [hes older in FE6] is more better at the end than Roy.

I mean, it gets to the point you might want to consider not using Roy beyond completing the objective of the chapter, because you can possibly have an entire team of characters better than him.

And before you ask, I was able to max out Roy's stats of 20/20, and he still sucked compared to the likes of Geese and Dieck, who are better than him without even becoming maxed out.



martinipenguin said:


> What are you talking about?! Those games were both fuxing awsome!



Maybe so, but when I think Mario or DK, I don't think of those games. Hell, those are the games I try to not think of when thinking of those series 

SMB3>>Sunshine
DKC2>>Jungle Beat

They should make levels on those.


----------



## martinipenguin (Sep 16, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Maybe so, but when I think Mario or DK, I don't think of those games. Hell, those are the games I try to not think of when thinking of those series
> 
> SMB3>>Sunshine
> DKC2>>Jungle Beat
> ...



That is what classic stages are for. They still need to make levels for those character's last games. They can't just do older games even if they are better.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 16, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Honestly, it all boils down to he has piss poor stats, and characters who suck can be better in battle then he does.
> 
> The MOMENT you get the Sealed Sword confirms this. Roy sucks all the way up to that point, and when you get it, it isn't even a substantial class upgrade for him, unlike most lords.
> 
> ...



So you're saying you hate Roy because he sucks? 

Doesn't personality play a role in whether or not you like a character?

Plus, Delfino Plaza is an awwwwesome place to have a level. It's a lot less bland than those games levels would be. I don't have anything against them though...they would just be like flatzone...good throw-backs for older gamers but meh.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 16, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> So you're saying you hate Roy because he sucks?
> 
> Doesn't personality play a role in whether or not you like a character?



I'm essentially pointing at the fact I would prefer a better Lord character. He didn't even have a good personality, and seeing as this is a fighting game, he's a bad fighter in general.

I mean, when you compare all the Lords of FE as a whole in terms of skill, personality, and badass-ness, Roy is near the bottom. And if they were looking at the entire series and taking the best Lords from the best FE's, Roy wouldn't be one of the character's they'd pick.

Unless they plan on taking the worst characters and making them good, like they did with Roy for Melee.

Roy in FE6....was like Magikarp, but in Melee, Roy was like Garados.

Make a bit more sense?


----------



## martinipenguin (Sep 16, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Roy in FE6....was like Magikarp, but in Melee, Roy was like Garados.



Yeah, Pokemon analogies ftw!


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 16, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I'm essentially pointing at the fact I would prefer a better Lord character. He didn't even have a good personality, and seeing as this is a fighting game, he's a bad fighter in general.
> 
> I mean, when you compare all the Lords of FE as a whole in terms of skill, personality, and badass-ness, Roy is near the bottom. And if they were looking at the entire series and taking the best Lords from the best FE's, Roy wouldn't be one of the character's they'd pick.
> 
> ...



Lol. ok sure. I guess I just need to experience his fail before I can completely understand though xD


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 16, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Honestly, it all boils down to he has piss poor stats, and characters who suck can be better in battle then he does.
> 
> The MOMENT you get the Sealed Sword confirms this. Roy sucks all the way up to that point, and when you get it, it isn't even a substantial class upgrade for him, unlike most lords.
> 
> ...



So.. You hate Roy because he's weak..
I base my favorite characters on their looks/personality more then their individual skill.
Personal opinion, I guess. Whatever works for ya.


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 16, 2007)

haha yeah roy is really bad in fire emblem. almost definitely one of the worst lords skill-wise. thank god he got the sealed sword, otherwise... >_< hector and lyn are definitely my favorite lords. god of power and god of speed XD


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 16, 2007)

I always thought that Athos or Nergal would make awesome Smash characters.. Though their chances are probably pretty low..

Not only is Nergal an über-druid, he's a villain, so he gets bonus points from me. SSBB needs more villains.

And Athos, if only because it would be beyond awesome to see an old man beating the crap out of everything. Plus, he may not be a Lord, but he's close enough to one. He pwns old school.
               = *EPIC*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 16, 2007)

Zephiel>>both of those.

He has a fucking spearsword.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 16, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Roy in FE6....was like Magikarp, but in Melee, Roy was like Garados.


And thus you admit Roy is a good character, even if its not in Fire Emblem 6. We are saying Roy is a fantastic character because of Melee.


----------



## tanukibeast (Sep 16, 2007)

I would love to play as Hector. We need a character with an ax in SSBB.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 16, 2007)

No more Fire Emblem talk!....<_<

I wanna see another character without a weapon introduced....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 16, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> And thus you admit Roy is a good character, even if its not in Fire Emblem 6. We are saying Roy is a fantastic character because of Melee.



Who is just copying Marth's moveset and adds fire attacks to it.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 16, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Who is just copying Marth's moveset and adds fire attacks to it.



....you forgot to mention "slower" too.... lol

AND less reaction time, AND shorter sword reach


----------



## martinipenguin (Sep 16, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ....you forgot to mention "slower" too.... lol
> 
> AND less reaction time, AND shorter sword reach



And more balanced.... Marth was overall a more powerful character (in SSBM) but Roy was still more fun to play as and against. Also, were you aware that Marth's taunt translates to "Everyone, look at me."


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 16, 2007)

Marth reminds me of those guys who,if they could,would have sex with themselves 
And roy's just the typical main hero type,and it's fire,c'mon,that's fun.
But I agree,I would like something else besides sword fighters.
Magic or laguz pl0x.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 16, 2007)

Snake needs a FAMAS, SOCOM, or M9. I mean, an M9 could technically do the same thing as Jigglypuff's Sing. But I guess Nintendo does not deem the audience mature enough to play with guns (or tranquilizers).


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 16, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Plus, Delfino Plaza is an awwwwesome place to have a level. It's a lot less bland than those games levels would be. I don't have anything against them though...they would just be like flatzone...good throw-backs for older gamers but meh.


I'll be happy as long as the dreadful Piantas don't appear in the background of Delfino Plaza.


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 16, 2007)

martinipenguin said:


> And more balanced.... Marth was overall a more powerful character (in SSBM) but Roy was still more fun to play as and against. Also, were you aware that Marth's taunt translates to "*Everyone, look at me.*"


 
he was just that good. i loved playing as marth, but i wouldn't be saddened if they left him out to open up a spot for a new character as long as the new character was just as good.


----------



## Jeroenz (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## martinipenguin (Sep 16, 2007)

^^^Absolutely.


----------



## TenguNova (Sep 16, 2007)

Here's the place where you can find other Kirby hat mock-ups:


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow those Kirby Hats look great! I like the one called Rayby. (lol)


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 16, 2007)

Woah,awsome edits with the kirbys!

So,1-2 cameo character appreances left.
In reality,it'd probaly be Sonic and megaman or something.

But heck,I would LOVE a tales of symphonia character 
or rayman or bomberman...or some other man...lol.
Pfft,I'd probaly like knuckles or tails too D:


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 16, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> So,1-2 cameo character appreances left.
> In reality,it'd probaly be Sonic and megaman or something.
> But heck,I would LOVE a tales of symphonia character



... Indeed. A ToS character in SSBB would be... undescribable. I would probably die of happiness if Sheena made it in, no joke. I would see the update, probably jump off my loft, break my legs from the fall, ignore the pain, and then continue running into the street in front of my house for no reason, laughing and smiling, where I would promptly get hit by a car.  
Regal would be pretty cool as well though. 




You know, at first I was just gonna skip over that link.. but that just changed my mind. That kirby just looked too freaking awesome to ignore..


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 16, 2007)

*TOS people are FE wanna-be's.*



Mishudo said:


> Woah,awsome edits with the kirbys!
> 
> So,1-2 cameo character appreances left.
> In reality,it'd probaly be Sonic and megaman or something.
> ...



If bomber man was added he would pwn like this icon.


----------



## MeleePwnNoobs (Sep 16, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> ... Indeed. A ToS character in SSBB would be... undescribable. I would probably die of happiness if Sheena made it in, no joke. I would see the update, probably jump off my loft, break my legs from the fall, ignore the pain, and then continue running into the street in front of my house for no reason, laughing and smiling, where I would promptly get hit by a car.




.................


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 16, 2007)

MeleePwnNoobs said:


> .................



exactly TOS characters are wanna be FE character.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 16, 2007)

In before Fujibayashi starts telling you off and kicking your ass.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 16, 2007)

MeleePwnNoobs said:


> .................



............ Hey, look! I can do it too!



Tahlem=noob said:


> exactly TOS characters are wanna be FE character.



..That makes no sense. Of course coming from you, if it did make sense, then I would be kinda scared.



Grevane said:


> In before Fujibayashi starts telling you off and kicking your ass.



lol, sorry to dissapoint. 
Ive done it enough lately though..
Plus im in a good mood lol. (Its my Birthdayy!!)


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 16, 2007)

Grevane said:


> In before Fujibayashi starts telling you off and kicking your ass.



dont worry. he can get over it sometime later. does anyone think the kriby hats are giving away characters


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 16, 2007)

> ..That makes no sense. Of course coming from you, if it did make sense, then I would be kinda scared.



yes it does. im sorry but that game... is not a game. it dosent make any sense.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 16, 2007)

Tahlem=noob said:


> dont worry. he can get over it sometime later. does anyone think the kriby hats are giving away characters



..You do know they are fake.. right?


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 16, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> ..You do know they are fake.. right?



well.... you never know


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 16, 2007)

Tahlem=noob said:


> yes it does. im sorry but that game... is not a game. it dosent make any sense.



...You know, its not even worth discussing ToS with you, because you dont know the first thing about it.. You havent even played the game for five minutes. 



Tahlem=noob said:


> well.... you never know



Actually.. I do.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 16, 2007)

Off-Topic:  Has anyone seen DavCube's SSBB Update Week Reviews?


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Sep 16, 2007)

I haven't. ... link?

And I love the Tails Kirby.


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 16, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> ...You know, its not even worth discussing ToS with you, because you dont know the first thing about it.. You havent even played the game for five minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.. I do.



First of all, yes i have, boring as hell. and its just like a sarcastic thing not serious.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 16, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> I haven't. ... link?
> 
> And I love the Tails Kirby.



This is week on Diddy's move, Poke Music...although it is voice by someone...making is sound like spam.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozj4pE4W3Js[/YOUTUBE]

This is last week with Ice Climbers with a rant.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4lG00fqzRY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MeleePwnNoobs (Sep 16, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> This is week on Diddy's move, Poke Music...although it is voice by someone...making is sound like spam.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozj4pE4W3Js[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This is last week with Ice Climbers with a rant.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4lG00fqzRY[/YOUTUBE]



nice dude i agree!


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 16, 2007)

Tahlem=noob said:


> First of all, yes i have, boring as hell. and its just like a sarcastic thing not serious.



I was exagerating..
My point is, you havent played it for more then 30 minutes - 1 hour. And all you did was use one of my files, probably run around doing nothing in particular, and talk about how stupid the game is.
You don't know anything about the story, and I would be surprised if you could even name all of the playable characters without looking them up.
Don't talk like you know the game, when you dont know anything about it..
And trust me. You. dont. know. anything. about. it.
We Clear?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 17, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> (Its my Birthdayy!!)


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 17, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> I'll be happy as long as the dreadful Piantas don't appear in the background of Delfino Plaza.



Yeah, you know you're right, that might kinda ruin it x_____x



TenguNova said:


> Here's the place where you can find other Kirby hat mock-ups:



Friggin sweet!


That reminds me of Sirius from bomberman a bit. Omg I want bomberman in  

...but yeah, that's a custom robo mock up isn't it?



Fujibayashi said:


> ... Indeed. A ToS character in SSBB would be... undescribable. I would probably die of happiness if Sheena made it in, no joke. I would see the update, probably jump off my loft, break my legs from the fall, ignore the pain, and then continue running into the street in front of my house for no reason, laughing and smiling, where I would promptly get hit by a car.
> Regal would be pretty cool as well though.



Only important thing in all that is the last sentence 

b/c a car hitting you wouldn't kill you when ur in that state.



Goofy Titan said:


>




lawl. He's gonna love that.


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 17, 2007)

*Golden hammer*


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 17, 2007)

*New Update*

*Golden Hammer*



Edit: You quick bastard.


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 17, 2007)

Muahahaha 

Anyways today's item is... awesome  especially with the "float in mid-air" thing they added


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 17, 2007)

soooo.....anyone for


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 17, 2007)

hahaha that is win. Squeaking...

Plus floating...nice one Sakurai.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Squeaksqueaksqueaksqueak!*​


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 17, 2007)

So the hammer's replaced by a golden hammer. LOL, it can squeak too! Having Peach using it in the screenshots is kinda redundant. I mean, Peach can already float.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 17, 2007)

^ The normal hammer is still present in the game.

Since we got a golden hammer, we'll probably get upgrades for other items too.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Sep 17, 2007)

I wonder if the Golden Hammer will class as it's own item, or if it's just a super rare drop as far as the Hammer is concerned.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 17, 2007)

it look like the item came from Wrecking Crew 

Hey! Say! PV


----------



## Fulcata (Sep 17, 2007)

Wait, if it squeeks, its probably the hammer from Mario Party.
(From Coin Block Blitz, Bash n' Cash, etc.)

Look, new pokemon:

*Spoiler*: __ 








jk


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Sep 17, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> ^ The normal hammer is still present in the game.
> 
> Since we got a golden hammer, we'll probably get upgrades for other items too.



The way the rock is placed in the background makes It look like he's got a new hammer.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 17, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> The way the rock is placed in the background makes It look like he's got a new hammer.



THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING D:


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 17, 2007)

yay, it's time to play Whack-a-Wario


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 17, 2007)

Hm, I thought Bowser's hammer turned into a pickax. =/


----------



## TenguNova (Sep 17, 2007)

Here's a Japanese site that does character predictions and rates their chance of being in Brawl. It has very nice art and also has some boss concepts:



Here's the character prediction page:


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 17, 2007)

in topic but not on topic:  After seeing SSBB Update 11 by DavCube, I making my first prediction that Diddy's side B will be a cartwheel.


----------



## ZeroX5150 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> I wonder if the Golden Hammer will class as it's own item, or if it's just a super rare drop as far as the Hammer is concerned.


It probably will be just a rare version of the Hammer


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 17, 2007)

Link removed

LMFAO!  EPIC! THATS ALL JUST EPIC!


----------



## Jazz (Sep 17, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Hm, I thought Bowser's hammer turned into a pickax. =/



Me too, dumb rock


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 17, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> in topic but not on topic:  After seeing SSBB Update 11 by DavCube, I making my first prediction that Diddy's side B will be a cartwheel.



Though you could be right, I think the cartwheel would work better as his Dash Attack instead of his side B.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 17, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Link removed
> 
> LMFAO!  EPIC! THATS ALL JUST EPIC!



*Alternate version:* Link removed


----------



## DeathNinjitsu (Sep 17, 2007)

Can't wait to Dec 3 all these daily updates making the wait harder . They need to confirm the online play soon !


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 17, 2007)

Seriously,in my opinion,ToS is the greatest RPG I've gotten to play,although the sequel worries me D:

On topic wise...
AWSOME!
I would love to use that item x]
I'm hoping for a final smash or new challenger or confirmed player this week D:


Baten kaitos is something i would enjoy >_>


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 17, 2007)

*?*

That guy in those reviews on post 11 is just annoying but then his video makes things obvious, more obvious, so yay for him. the golden hammer is going to be cool but just get old after a little bit. and why did they use peach on the "it makes you float part.


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 17, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Seriously,in my opinion,ToS is the greatest RPG I've gotten to play.
> 
> 
> Baten kaitos is something i would enjoy >_>



id rather play the bible game.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 17, 2007)

Dude, you just made my day with that 



Santen Kesshun said:


> Only important thing in all that is the last sentence
> b/c a car hitting you wouldn't kill you when ur in that state.



 Your probably right
Me in my über Sheena mode = über invincibility 



Fulcata said:


> Look, new pokemon:



Missigno is so Hardcore.. 



Tahlem=noob said:


> id rather play the bible game.



You have fun with that.

As for the update, that's pretty cool.. Except..


Not exactly one of Diddy's better ideas.


----------



## MeleePwnNoobs (Sep 17, 2007)

Tahlem=noob said:


> id rather play the bible game.




is this the one your talking about?


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 17, 2007)

Tahlem=noob said:


> That guy in those reviews on post 11 is just annoying but then his video makes things obvious, more obvious, so yay for him. the golden hammer is going to be cool but just get old after a little bit. and why did they use peach on the "it makes you float part.



um....post 11?  which is?


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 17, 2007)

I am pretty sure that we remember this:

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=lDMysz63BB4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 17, 2007)

MeleePwnNoobs said:


> is this the one your talking about?





Fujibayashi said:


> Dude, you just made my day with that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First that game will rock.

and wario looks like michael jackson doing to moon walk.



regarding the bible game.

Godman will pwn noah.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 17, 2007)

Solid Snake w/ Cardboard Box was beaten by Nidorina? Blasphemy!

I forgive her though for being so adorable. Other than that,  I pretty much laughed at everyone else's misery.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 17, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Solid Snake w/ Cardboard Box was beaten by Nidorina? Blasphemy!
> 
> I forgive her though for being so adorable. Other than that,  I pretty much laughed at everyone else's misery.



maybe except Ness.....


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 18, 2007)

btw, how do u send message in friend mode?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 18, 2007)

Finally, Wi-Fi confirmededed!


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 18, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Finally, Wi-Fi confirmededed!



so yeah!  sadly...it goes slow.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 18, 2007)

Nintendo wins.  'Nuff said.

I like this bit.



> Now, while you’re waiting for a match to start, you can kill time with a little practice on Sandbag.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 18, 2007)

I think this is the time to play that celebration song...rep if anyone do.


----------



## naikou (Sep 18, 2007)

OMG

YESYESYESYESYESYEYSEYSEYEYSEYESYEYYESYSYEYEYSYESSYEYEYEYYEYYE (degenerates into unintelligable squealing)

My life just lost ten thousand hours.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 18, 2007)

Did someone happen to sync with Nail? lol

Yeah, the geographical distance puts a huge affect on the people you can play. That pretty much sucks for U.S. players that want to own the Japanese players. I wonder if they'll do something about that. 

I do like the Sandbag idea though. 'Ey, D-Show, nice tweak of the thread title. That'll surely get attention.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow. Sounds better than I expected. The message thing is a nice touch. Now get a Wii, Fuji, and we can play every weekend 

anddddd

"Shion" wherever you are, you're going down. Please don't live in Japan ;___;

Oh and yeah, sandbag is perfect for the void before and between games

:shrooms :shrooms :shrooms

I <3 sandbag. Need a big hug move to use against it.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 18, 2007)

CONFIRMED

I'm sorry, but if you're not tourney level, you probably don't wanna add my FC.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 18, 2007)

Chemistry said:


> CONFIRMED
> 
> I'm sorry, but if you're not tourney level, you probably don't wanna add my FC.



maybe I will.  I love using Pika.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 18, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> I think this is the time to play that celebration song...rep if anyone do.



I was thinking of this one, tbh.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7DCeQHyWFw&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]



> I'm sorry, but if you're not tourney level, you probably don't wanna add my FC.


But if you are, he's easy pickings. XD


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 18, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I was thinking of this one, tbh.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7DCeQHyWFw&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



um........uh......okey....


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 18, 2007)

How almost all Smash fans feel about this info...


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 18, 2007)

This was like proposing to a girl, and her saying "I'll think about it." And in the end, she said yes.


----------



## DeathNinjitsu (Sep 18, 2007)

Best update yet I'm gonna have wet dreams tonight  LOL and I just posted this afternoon they needed to confirm online play ..i'm a good guesser !


----------



## Pein (Sep 18, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> How almost all Smash fans feel about this info...


wtf is that


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 18, 2007)

DeathNinjitsu said:


> Best update yet I'm gonna have wet dreams tonight  LOL and I just posted this afternoon they needed to confirm online play ..i'm a good guesser !


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 18, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> How almost all Smash fans feel about this info...



You just won my opinion of you becoming admin.


----------



## Jaga (Sep 18, 2007)

i always expected WiFi, but i was thinking that we would at least have a voice chat or some for of communication as well as ranked matched with non-friends. my anticipation for this game has gone down a little.

i don't understand why Nintendo does these kinds of things. smash bros isn't fun to play alone. and without communication between the other players, its like you are playing alone.


----------



## Aman (Sep 18, 2007)

See? Told y'all. 

This is awesome by the way.

And yeah, I agree that it needs voice-chat. And some option to share your name if you want to when you're battling anyone.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 18, 2007)

{ ! }

So fxcking awesome.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 18, 2007)

I usually don't post about the updates this early because I tend to sneak a peak right before heading off to the uni but....



*I CAME DIAMONDS AND CRIED SQUIRTLES UP+B WATERFALLS....*

Fuck win.

Who wants to start organizing the first Naruto Forums Super Smash Brawl Tournament with me? I promise it'll be better than the D/P one.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 18, 2007)

well i dont have wifi so this update wasent that great for me


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 18, 2007)

It's good that online play is in, but I'm not expecing much from it.  Smash seems like the kind of game that can be broken with a nonperfect latency (as one would expect).  No voice chat klol.


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 18, 2007)

i don't have wifi. i might get it just for this game though.


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Sep 18, 2007)

Glad this update is out of the way. Now people can finally be satisfied. However, I have no interest in online play, so this update doesn't really mean anything to me. I'm still waiting for Sonic.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 18, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I usually don't post about the updates this early because I tend to sneak a peak right before heading off to the uni but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm to lazy to organize but count me in 

Wasn't that big of a surprise imo. It would be very dissapointing to have that stupid soccer game online and not Brawl.

I will be using lag h4x to make up for my noobishness, so PREPARE YOURSELVES mad


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 18, 2007)

You know the best part of this update? Not the online play which is cool, its the fact the Sandbag is back!


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2007)

Kiyoshi_Hinata said:


> Glad this update is out of the way. *Now people can finally be satisfied.* However, I have no interest in online play, so this update doesn't really mean anything to me. I'm still waiting for Sonic.



I don't think many will be satisfied...

What ever happened to Team battle for Wi-Fi?

Why is there NO ranking system??

What is the point in not being able to see their names?


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 18, 2007)

^They say there will be battle records kept for those that fight via Wii friend codes. As to whether or not that means an online ranking board or just info accessible via personal data on each memory card remains to be certain. 

And you should read more carefully before jumping the gun:



> With friends, you can brawl any way you like. And there are other modes besides just free-for-alls.


Teams battle are a shoe-in.

I think everyone should be grateful Sakurai went the extra mile for this. A fast paced fighting game like Smash must be a bitch to successfully get online with almost all the game mods in tact.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh, and Link removed


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 18, 2007)

Those messages are going to be so useful in taunting


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 18, 2007)

I hope I can fit "WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK I AM?!"

I need to get my Dai Gurren-dan going online.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 18, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I usually don't post about the updates this early because I tend to sneak a peak right before heading off to the uni but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will.  I will love to host a tourny...er..co-host.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 18, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> It's good that online play is in, but I'm not expecing much from it.  Smash seems like the kind of game that can be broken with a nonperfect latency (as one would expect).  No voice chat klol.



Eh, its online on a *Nintendo platform*, so of course its behind on some things that are universally accepted as a mandated standard.

But it shows they are getting on the ball, even if it's stuff possible on the first Xbox.

Maybe on the third platform after the Wii it'll get clan support 

I mean, you can find features not found in Brawl's online that are found in Team Fortress Classic, a game which is now considered stone age.

It'll still be fun, but like you, and I am expecting next to nothing for it compared to things as far back as 2002.

No trolls, no confirmation at who is the person who disconnects when losing, no tourneyfags.

Final Destination.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 18, 2007)

Awesome random fact:

Apparently, according to the people at Smashboards.com, this was update #100 on Dojo.


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh shit! when I saw the update I was like "Oh fuck I dont have wi-fi..."(Nor Wii ATM) then I saw my nintendo USB and went "Just as planned" 

Still the only problem is my internet connection speed which is only 256~480 dsl (average 45~60 KB/sec)... and i'm sure this will demand at least a 1 MB/s one @_@


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 18, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Awesome random fact:
> 
> Apparently, according to the people at Smashboards.com, this was update #100 on Dojo.



Not quite. That's not couting double or triple posts some days. Hence it could be 108 or something


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 18, 2007)

^ 

It is the 100th full update.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 18, 2007)

Sorry TenshiOne XD I'll ask the question here..

Why can't Nintendo fix this region shit soon?


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 18, 2007)

nice to finally see this update. but then, it doesn't really affect me, since i don't have wifi XD but whatever.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 18, 2007)

^you mean 100th day since the inception of the smashbros.com updating site 



^look how big the character icons are in that screen...and the name of the characters seems unneeded...Plus, just Donkey?? What about Zero Ice Climbers, Pokemon Trainer, and others with long names??


----------



## Robotkiller (Sep 18, 2007)

FUCK YEAH!

OH MY GOD I AM GETTING A WII NOW THANK YOU NINTENDO MY JAPANESE GODS.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 18, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> I don't think many will be satisfied...
> 
> What ever happened to Team battle for Wi-Fi?
> 
> ...


Have you ever heard of that thing called the internet?  It's a scary place for Nintenkids.



			
				Goofy Titan said:
			
		

> Eh, its online on a Nintendo platform, so of course its behind on some things that are universally accepted as a mandated standard.
> 
> But it shows they are getting on the ball, even if it's stuff possible on the first Xbox.
> 
> ...


Yea I suppose there is some good in it since we won't have to deal with the shit we get in online games like Halo.


			
				Viral said:
			
		

> FUCK YEAH!
> 
> OH MY GOD I AM GETTING A WII NOW THANK YOU NINTENDO MY JAPANESE GODS.


Unless that is e-sarcasm you get a klol sir.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 18, 2007)

If you're that zealous about it I have no problem handing the tournament over to you. Or if you want, we could collaborate and do it together.

S'all cool with me.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 18, 2007)

Well  I have class soon, I will post more about it when I'm out of class and all.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 18, 2007)

Now going off-topic but still on-topic on our long and still waiting game:  How do u image the opening?

Me?  I just think something that has to do with the story or the same introduction of charaters in the last tw.  However, I will prediction that the big four will show themselve in some form like the first two (In SSB, when Kirby and Mario jumped, they were in the first two lines and in SSBM, Mario and Link were about to start to fight, along with Kirby and Pikachu)


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 18, 2007)

Awesome! Got to be the best update so far. I'm just worried about battles across continents, hope the connection won't be awful. The lack of voice chat is a little dissapointing, guess the message thing makes up for it.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 18, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> What is the point in not being able to see their names?



Not being able to see name "melts away psychological barrier's" is what Sakurai said. I'm guessing it's meant to encourage people to play Brawl online, and will make newcomers feel less left out if they end up in a room full of veterans and the like.



"Shion" said:


> Why is there NO ranking system??



I agree that there should be a ranking system or separate channels based on skill level. Of course anyone could create a new one and mess around in lower channels, but at least it will make the structure of it more organized.


----------



## Red_Ghost (Sep 18, 2007)

Im glad they added wi-fi!

Unfortunatly, random battles wont count toward ur rec, you cant see there name, and you also cant voice chat. 


Thats so lame.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 18, 2007)

OH SNAPPUMS!!! *is so late*
I'll be so happy if my wi-fi works xD;;
Now all I need is to practice on SSBM,reserve a copy of SSBB,and hope that I get off of school early!
YES
I wonder what other modes are there,but I know alot of people were awaiting this haha.
I can imagine the guidebook for this game being humungous *A*


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 18, 2007)

*first*

okay people in the U.S. dont worry if you dont have wifi its easy go and upgrade to a cheap  plan on like qwest thats high speed. then go to best buy and get a cheap wifi. id rather have the wifi like the ps3 has though, it let the game run faster.


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 18, 2007)

Hohoho...

So you all saw this pic right?



Anything strange with it? 
I think Nintendo is trying to say something 

Btw will the there be items? I can imagine the massive lag when theres too many  pokemon out.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 18, 2007)

I imagine there will be rules set or preset.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 18, 2007)

YES! I've been holding my breath for this for forever. *exhales*


----------



## Freed (Sep 18, 2007)

Sweet. And the Super Smash Bros. Wiki claims Didi Kong is a confirmed playable character for Brawl...o_O

Where's Sonic, damnit.


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 18, 2007)

aki-san said:


> Sweet. And the Super Smash Bros. Wiki claims Didi Kong is a confirmed playable character for Brawl...o_O
> 
> Where's Sonic, damnit.



well no duh, hes on the character pages. and sonic, ehh could care less.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Sep 18, 2007)

Yay!,Sanbag is back!


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 18, 2007)

Dang i'm kinda late.. lol
Still awesome news though
Now all I need is a Wii, and something better then dial-up internet 
Anyways, once I get those, then it will be sweet lol.



Santen Kesshun said:


> Now get a Wii, Fuji, and we can play every weekend
> 
> "Shion" wherever you are, you're going down. Please don't live in Japan ;___;



I'd be glad to get a Wii.. You know, if you could lend me the money 
I'll look forward to pwning you lol. (With Sheena ) Pls?

But yeah, even if "Shion" does live in Japan, considering where you live, your pretty much the closest you can get to Japan while still in the US.. Without living in Hawaii that is lol. (Lucky Hawaiians.. I think. lol)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 18, 2007)

Let's trade porno over Brawl.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2007)

I see that the name space you can put on your character has increased from 4, to about 6-7.

I can finally fit Shion in there


----------



## Bender (Sep 18, 2007)

WHERE IS SONIC!?


----------



## Kai (Sep 18, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> I see that the name space you can put on your character has increased from 4, to about 6-7.
> 
> I can finally fit Shion in there



My legendary penisbutter screename still won't work though.


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 18, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Let's trade porno over Brawl.



Go for christ.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 18, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> WHERE IS SONIC!?



FK SONIC! WE HAVE ONLINE PLAY!!


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 18, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> WHERE IS SONIC!?



AH hush it...If u want Sonic and Mario so bad, here:

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVf-RmZ_qV8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 19, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> WHERE IS SONIC!?


Probably running away from people asking him if hes in this game.


----------



## competitionbros (Sep 19, 2007)

Looking at it really........I don't think Sonic would make a _great_ smash character, good maybe but not great.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 19, 2007)

Perhaps not but that's not really why we want him in the game in the first place. We want Sonic because he's Sonic.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 19, 2007)

good luck with R.O.B army...


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 19, 2007)

The villians!


Edit: Dammit Linkario with you Sonic speed editing!


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 19, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> The villians!
> 
> 
> Edit: Dammit Linkario with you Sonic speed editing!



I'm sorry....I'm just unpredicable.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 19, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> I'm sorry....I'm just unpredicable.


And I tried so hard to beat you to the punch


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 19, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> And I tried so hard to beat you to the punch



try tomorrow...I won't be up.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 19, 2007)

omg awesome. They are going all out with this one player thing.

All of 'em look awesome... Poppant is the best tho


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 19, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> try tomorrow...I won't be up.


I can't, I've got a meeting to go to.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow, a bunch of weirdos. Should be fun to fight against seeing how different they all are. Now, add some gigantic bosses!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 19, 2007)

LOL R.O.B. Squad! That's hilarious.

I like Greap. It's like a contraction of "Grim Reaper" (like, no shit).

The rest look especially fun to blow up.


----------



## DeathNinjitsu (Sep 19, 2007)

woot R.O.B is back with a bunch of buddies !


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Sep 19, 2007)

this game is going to win in every way on every possible level.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 19, 2007)

Shaydas and Greap look awesome. 

Can't wait to smash 'em up.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 19, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Shaydas and Greap look awesome.
> 
> Can't wait to smash 'em up.



Aww yeah. Shaydas looks like it could be a hunter from Metroid Prime Hunters.


...everytime I look back at that page I get more excited  Such great additions.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 19, 2007)

yeah SSBB wiil rule the wii


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 19, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> omg awesome. They are going all out with this one player thing.
> 
> All of 'em look awesome... Poppant is the best tho



No................... NO


----------



## Jazz (Sep 19, 2007)

FUCK AL THE OTHER CHARS WE HAVE ONLINE BITCHES


----------



## Banshi (Sep 19, 2007)

It looks like the character limit for names is 5..........again


----------



## Jazz (Sep 19, 2007)

Is that bad?


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 19, 2007)

The first things I thought of was Kingdom Hearts when I saw all of these. The concept of the monsters having random designs whenever you get to a different world (the Nintendo Worlds in this case) sounds similar. If I had to guess:


My first thought would be F-Zero, but the castle in the background changed my mind. I'm going with Mushroom Kingdom (Bowser's Castle) or Fire Emblem (Castle Seige stage) although it's pretty barren and there are plenty of forests in Emblem.


Ice Climber world for obvious reasons.


Pokemon world as evil Voltorbs/Electrodes.


The trees could be any number of worlds, but I have to guess Mushroom Kingdom. That place is tree-infested isn't it?


I would either have to say Zelda or Metroid. My bet's on Zelda, the inscriptions on the blade make it seem a bit too medieval-ish for Samus.


Donkey Kong Country!


Either Kid Icarus or some place between all of the Nintendo worlds. Looks pretty celestial to me.


The technology could make it either Shadow Moses, Metroid, or Lylat. I'm going with Star Fox here, it's not dark enough for Alaska and not as high-tech as Metroid.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 19, 2007)

VG Cats made a new comic about the Sonic in Brawl fake screenshots


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 19, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> VG Cats made a new comic about the Sonic in Brawl fake screenshots



NO MORE SONIC!:shrooms


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 19, 2007)

lol the world if Sonic overshadow Mario and Nintendo is Sega.

Wow...I think Scott answer my email about making that comic.


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 19, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> lol the world if Sonic overshadow Mario and Nintendo is Sega.
> 
> Wow...I think Scott answer my email about making that comic.



old sonic>new sonic

The sonic around now is just gay.


----------



## Banshi (Sep 19, 2007)

Leorio said:


> Is that bad?


 Yes, i cant spell what i want with only 5 characters!
I hope they let you spell in japanese!


----------



## martinipenguin (Sep 19, 2007)

In case you didn't notice, the face of Roader looks exactly like Mach Rider. That means that Mach Rider will probably not be in Brawl. I thought that there would be a good chance of him being in, Sakurai wanted to put Mach Rider in Melee but they ran out of time. I even came up with a really cool move set for Mach Rider. *sigh*


----------



## Bender (Sep 19, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> AH hush it...If u want Sonic and Mario so bad, here:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*grumbles* 

Ahh whatever..I,ll make up for it by kicking ass in online play


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh yes this is what I was waiting for. Online play brings this to endless hours of gameplay. Who will be my first victim here?


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 19, 2007)

martinipenguin said:


> In case you didn't notice, the face of Roader looks exactly like Mach Rider. That means that Mach Rider will probably not be in Brawl. I thought that there would be a good chance of him being in, Sakurai wanted to put Mach Rider in Melee but they ran out of time. I even came up with a really cool move set for Mach Rider. *sigh*



Actually,Mach rider and ballon fighter and other old games weren't put in because he said he wouldn't be able to fit them in a fighting game like smash bros.

And I love this update,seems like mini bosses,because in other screenshots,it seems like mini monsters compared to these


----------



## martinipenguin (Sep 19, 2007)

Now I don't really care what they do with the game. All I really wanted was online play. In fact I would have been fine with just Melee with Wi-Fi.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 19, 2007)

Online.....fucking win.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 19, 2007)

Grevane said:


> The first things I thought of was Kingdom Hearts when I saw all of these. The concept of the monsters having random designs whenever you get to a different world (the Nintendo Worlds in this case) sounds similar. If I had to guess:
> 
> 
> My first thought would be F-Zero, but the castle in the background changed my mind. I'm going with Mushroom Kingdom (Bowser's Castle) or Fire Emblem (Castle Seige stage) although it's pretty barren and there are plenty of forests in Emblem.
> ...



Very interesting. It's pretty obvious the ROB would be starfox though xD And Trowlon looks pokemonish to me.

Rep for the creativity. I wouldn't have thought of most of that stuff.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 20, 2007)

surf's up dudes.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 20, 2007)

lskefmlskeewtgrg

fuck that.


So, Piplup is one of the starter pokemons in D/P? I wouldn't know seeing that I went with the grass type. Something I always do.
This one beats the last pokemon update by far.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 20, 2007)

So I guess they replaced Marill with Piplup. Hooray for penguins?


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 20, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> So I guess they replaced Marill with Piplup. Hooray for penguins?



at least Piplup can't be KO easy....?


----------



## Hiruko (Sep 20, 2007)

Crap, there goes my dream of "pokemon trainer" from all generations 

Maybe.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 20, 2007)

Hiruko said:


> Crap, there goes my dream of "pokemon trainer" from all generations
> 
> Maybe.


That was destroyed when Chikorta was confirmed to return.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 20, 2007)

So have all the generations been used already? Or...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 20, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> That was destroyed when Chikorta was confirmed to return.


not really they could put a 2nd generaton trainer whit Cyndaquil,Bayleaf and Feraligatr


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 20, 2007)

Piplup was my D/P starter so I'm happy he made it into the game though this.

Seems like Marril in Melee but with F.L.U.D.D aspects. 


Grevane said:


> So have all the generations been used already? Or...


They've all been represented in one form or another, yeah.

Chikarita confirms second gen. Groudon and Deoxys for third gen. And now Piplup + Munchlax (and Drifloon) for fourth.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Sep 20, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Piplup was my D/P starter so I'm happy he made it into the game though this.
> 
> Seems like Marril in Melee but with F.L.U.D.D aspects.
> 
> ...



Donf't forget Pokemon trainer for the first-gen.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Sep 20, 2007)

Do they reveal a new playable character each week on Smash Dojo?


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 20, 2007)

Snake!!!



Looks like Snake's hanging from a cypher in the first pic. Awesome.
Is that Mr. Saturn in the second pic? Yes it is 
Oh, bat confirmed.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 20, 2007)

Whoa nice! Where are those pics being shown from?



Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Do they reveal a new playable character each week on Smash Dojo?


Not necessarily but each week there's always at least one update about a character, whether that be a profile, a Final Smash, or special moves. Sometimes there's a combination of them like a character profile one day of the week and a Final Smash update on another day of the same week.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 20, 2007)

Just to let everyone here know, I been working on a very extensive Smash Brothers brawl tournament for some time now. Still waiting for more inforamtion to be released about wi fi ( they said they would announce new modes etc) and what not before I make everything final.

For now this tournament will be a three part tournament ( more details later) there will be 1 on 1 , team based, and free for all thats for sure. I will have certain ranks / awards to the winner of those divisions. I will also will have graphs and other representation of status / ranks. 

This will not happen right away , I do not plan to make this officaily go until late january so people get a good amount of time into the game. Meaning they will get used to there favorite characters, get used to the new tricks / advantages etc. 


more details will be announced later on this week but for now I just wanted to mention this to all your smash brother brawl fans out there. This huge tournament will be taken very seriously and be presented really well. 


I'm at least expecting 50 people to join this ( to be honest I already have at least 30 people who would love to be in it) like I said expect more information later!


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 20, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Whoa nice! Where are those pics being shown from?


The pics were shown during the Metal Gear 20th Anniversary event Konami held at TGS.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 20, 2007)

So basically,a much improved marill? awsome!

I pre-ordered the game so that I get it exactly on Dec. 3 on the dot,so I will have fun playing 
Even though I had to pay some moneys...oh well >_>;;

Those snake pictures look awsome,seems the first one is from subspace


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks, Nagasumi! Snake looks good with the bat. Now let's see how he'll look like with the (squeaky) Golden Hammer!


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 20, 2007)

zOMG! BATz AND TEH SATURNED CONFIRMED!!

Thanks for the pics, Nagasumi.


Johnny Turbo said:


> Donf't forget Pokemon trainer for the first-gen.


lol

It kind of goes without saying, dude. It's not like I could forget.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 20, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Those snake pictures look awsome,seems the first one is from subspace



The backdrop looks a bit more like Rumble Falls to me. It could be Snake's Up+B I guess but that would look a bit awkward since he's gliding DOWNwards, and I was thinking more along the lines of Snake's stage in Subspace Emissary to be Shadow Moses, if he has any. I never imagined Snake being too James Bond-ish and having rocket boots or the like, so I'll be interested to see how they carry that one out seeing as how Snake can't jump manually in MGS.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 20, 2007)

Are those snake pics legit? Or are they some edited pics by fans?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 20, 2007)

They can't be edited since it was just said that they're from TGS.


----------



## Caustic (Sep 21, 2007)

Late Update, sort of worth it, I guess. I'm not fond of that image with him grabbing Ike


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh what a way to end this week. Three updates again!!! And that covers them all! Well sort of... now they just gotta reveal the rest that haven't been confirmed.

OMG what's he doing to Ike? And what is he gonna do with Mario?! Great music arrangement.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 21, 2007)

VG Cats predicted one of his moves! 

Anyway with Snake up thats every confirmed character up on the site. Lets have a look at what characters we have so far by series


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 21, 2007)

Wicked Swweeeet!!!! I've been waiting for Snake to be announced.. 
Even though I knew he was in the game, tonight just made this game go to the next level for me. I can't wait! 

Also just something kind of random.. It kinda made me laugh when I saw Peach, Ice Climbers and Zelda under "Veteran Fighters" and people like Ike, Pit, and Meta-Knight under "Newcomers". 
(Old news, as well as obvious, I know. I just thought it was kind of funny/pathetic)


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 21, 2007)

Actually, Wario is the one from WarioWare, so he should be under his own series.


----------



## DeathNinjitsu (Sep 21, 2007)

Yea snake gonna be fun to use. Can't wait to try out his nikita missle launcher and nade toss.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 21, 2007)

Grevane said:


> The backdrop looks a bit more like Rumble Falls to me. It could be Snake's Up+B I guess but that would look a bit awkward since he's gliding DOWNwards.



HA I WAS RIGHT!

*Cough* Okay with that aside, what is he planting here:

It isn't a C4 or a Claymore....hm....

I'm wondering how using the Nikita (which I was right about also by the way) and the grenade will play out, it might be hard to hit some of the more nimble characters (Captain Falcon) that run all over the place. But I laughed at the Snake/Ike pic insta-kill neckbreak (although a good quarter of the characters won't have necks). Final Smash: Metal Gear REX! 

The music composition made me cry with joy...


			
				Sakurai said:
			
		

> Oh, of course this song will be played on a stage with a Metal Gear Solid motif. So you can look forward to that, too.


Shadow Moses!


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 21, 2007)

Finally Snake appeared! Great way to end the week.
I'm loving the new theme. omg it's called MGS4 love theme <3, I assume they're going to have that piece in MGS4 too. Sweet.
So, the cypher was his recovery move, how are they going to pull that off? Think it'll fly in from somewhere or just appear in the middle of the air?

Snake's going to finish Ike off. Believe it!
Mario's getting pwnd by a cardboard box


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 21, 2007)

DeathNinjitsu said:


> Yea snake gonna be fun to use. Can't wait to try out his nikita missle launcher and nade toss.



Indeed. Though, his missile launcher looks too much like Ness's PK Thunder.. Which isn't bad or anything, I was just personally hoping it would be more like Samus's Power Missiles.

Referring to the Hand Grenades..
"Try walking around with the pin out."  Good advice, Sakurai


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 21, 2007)

Hahah, Nice! Wow how could I forget..
His taunt better be him lighting up a smoke


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 21, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Hahah, Nice! Wow how could I forget..
> His taunt better be him lighting up a smoke



Yes. He will fail as a character if that is not his taunt.

He could have the epic dead body hump too

..but I don't support that


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 21, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Yes. He will fail as a character if that is not his taunt.



Lets just hope that if it is his taunt, ESRB won't pull some crap and rate it "M" for "Drug Use" or something gay like that lol.



Santen Kesshun said:


> He could have the epic dead body hump too
> ..but I don't support that



:amazed
I NEED that video..


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 21, 2007)

Can someone please xplain something to me?

You know these 'world icons'... there are so many threads about them in the gamefaqs forums, and they all talk as if it's common knowledge that there will only be 18. And they seem to have their own number that corresponds to each one. I have not seen anything like this on the official site and I have NO idea why everyone is talking about it like they all know what it means.

What does it all mean? Why does everyone think there will be 18 world icons? And what does it matter anyway? It doesn't determine the number of new characters at all since 1 icon can share more than 1 character.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 21, 2007)

^ On the top left corner of an update box you see the franchise icon. People look at the ID number the franchise icon gets and make the list based on that. All we know so far is that there are at least 18 franchises in the game. (Pit's number being 18) 
Snake's 17 btw.


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 21, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> ^ On the top left corner of an update box you see the franchise icon. People look at the ID number the franchise icon gets and make the list based on that. All we know so far is that there are at least 18 franchises in the game. (Pit's number being 18)
> Snake's 17 btw.



yep thanx

I know about how the icon occurs... but I don't see a number anywhere...

And also... how do we know there will be just 18? Is there some major piece of news I missed? I thought i was fairly up to date with it all.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 21, 2007)

Svenjamin said:


> yep thanx
> 
> I know about how the icon occurs... but I don't see a number anywhere...
> 
> And also... how do we know there will be just 18? Is there some major piece of news I missed? I thought i was fairly up to date with it all.


Right click the icon. Let's try with Pit's icon. We get: 
	
	



```
http://www.smashbros.com/en_us/images/icon/world_b_[B]18[/B].gif
```
Meaning Pit's franchise is number 18 on the list.

We don't know if there will be only 18 franchises or more. All we know is that there are *at least* 18 franchises in the game seeing how Pit's number is 18 (the highest number so far)


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 21, 2007)

^Yeah, that sums it up. Here's GT's explaination when I asked about it. And here's a diagram for those visual learners out there.



Svenjamin said:


> Can someone please xplain something to me?
> 
> You know these 'world icons'... there are so many threads about them in the gamefaqs forums, and they all talk as if it's common knowledge that there will only be 18. And they seem to have their own number that corresponds to each one. I have not seen anything like this on the official site and I have NO idea why everyone is talking about it like they all know what it means.
> 
> What does it all mean? Why does everyone think there will be 18 world icons? And what does it matter anyway? It doesn't determine the number of new characters at all since 1 icon can share more than 1 character.



The people of the gamefaqs SSBB board went insane a long long time ago. They have probably talked about it at such length that the 18 has been etched into every single one of their brain cells so now they robotically answer and/or savagely attack anyone who mentions otherwise..

In reality there might be more than 18 or so _I've_ heard.

off topic...nice myspace page :]


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 21, 2007)

ahahh! so I right click and save as and it comes up... I sort of thought to try that before... but I didn't think it would be that complicated to find out.

Thanks! Although I don't understand why people had to debate WHICH franchise will be WHICH number... because that makes no difference, does it?


----------



## Nexas (Sep 21, 2007)

Best. Week. Ever.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 21, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Actually, Wario is the one from WarioWare, so he should be under his own series.


Yes but Wario himself is a Mario character, thats why he is listed as one on that image. WarioWare is a spin off of the Mario games.


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 21, 2007)

wow. this has been a pretty damn awesome week. =)

so it's definitely not confirmed that there are only 18 franchises, right? because if there are only 18, i'm going to be very sad


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 21, 2007)

LACKS FALCON


I'm pretty disappointed with Snake's move-set, though. Seems like he'll be little more than a novelty character. =/


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Sep 21, 2007)

One word: bad ass. 

Also can't wait to pull this off on some one:


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 21, 2007)

haha yeah that is badass. and omg i just listened to the music, it is freaking epic. can't wait to play the stage...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Sep 21, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> haha yeah that is badass. and omg i just listened to the music, it is freaking epic. can't wait to play the stage...



Am I the only one that thought of the love theme to MST3K when I saw the name of his theme.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 21, 2007)

Give the guy a silenced pistol and he's complete.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, totally awesome update. Snake looks like a total blast to play as. And yeah, his Final Smash should definitely be Metal Gear Rex or something epic like that. Taunt should be cigarette light up.

I find it interesting how some of his Smash attacks are weapons. Very cool. 

And the music fucking rocks. Probably the best track yet, easily. 





Svenjamin said:


> ahahh! so I right click and save as and it comes up... I sort of thought to try that before... but I didn't think it would be that complicated to find out.
> 
> Thanks! Although I don't understand why people had to debate WHICH franchise will be WHICH number... because that makes no difference, does it?


They do make a difference.
01: Dairantō Smash Brothers (Super Smash Bros.)
02: Donkī Kongu (Donkey Kong)
03: Fokkusu (Star Fox)
04: Hoshi no Kābii/Kābii (Kirby)
05: Kyaputen Farukon (F-Zero)
06: Metoroido (Metroid)
07: ??? (Most likely will be Mother/Earthbound)
08: Pokemon/Poketto Monsutā
09: Rinku (Zelda)
10: Sūpā Mario (Super Mario)
11: Yosshī (Yoshi)
12:Faia Emuburemu (Fire Emblem)
13:
14: Popo (Aisu Kuraima) (Ice climbers)
15: Dōbutsu no Mori (Animal Crossing)
16: Made in Wario (Wario Ware, it's NOT Wario as a whole)
17:Metal Gear (Metal Gear Solid)
18: Parutena no Kagami (Kid Icarus)

As you can see, franchises 1-11 are from the original Smash and they're in alphabetical order when written out in Japanese romanji.

Franchises 12-14, new to Melee, are also in Alphabetical order. It should be noted that the Japanese name for Ice Climbers was Popo. And 13 is obviously Mr. Game & Watch. He's all but confirmed.

And franchises 15-18, new to Brawl, follow the same rule.

So unless we get a franchise with a name alphabetically above Parutena no Kagami, we seem to be stuck there.

But hey, I'm fine with this seeing as the only three new franchises I REALLY want in Brawl happen to follow Pa. Pikmin, Rockman (Megaman), and Sonic.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 21, 2007)

Rockman would be ace, although I'd fancy Zero or Blues more. I'm just hopin' for a Falcon update soon. D:


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 21, 2007)

well.. it's Nintendo... you'll never see Snake smoking...

unless they slide it... like Falco and Fox secret taunt on melee...


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 21, 2007)

So I've composed my Brawl wish list using the Icon Theory for support. What do you guys think of this?:

Veterans: 
1. Mario
2. Luigi 
3. Peach
4. Yoshi
5. Donkey Kong
6. Bowser
7. Fox McCloud
8. Falco (Luigi-fied) 
9. Ice Climbers
10. Kirby
11. Samus & ZSS
12. Link
13. Zelda
14. Ganondorf (new moveset)
15. Pikachu
16. Jigglypuff
17. Mewtwo
18. Marth
19. Ness
20. Captain Falcon
21. Mr. Game & Watch

Everyone from Melee minus the unimportant clones of Roy, Pichu, Dr. Mario, and Young Link (not as unimportant but see #34).

New Comers: 

22. Meta Knight
23. Pit
24. Wario
25. Snake
26. Ike
27. Pokemon Trainer
28. Diddy Kong

29. Sonic the Hedgehog
30. Captain Olimar (Pikmin)
31. Megaman 
32. Lucario (Pokemon D/P)
33. Midna + Wolf Link
34. Cel-shaded Wind Waker Young Link (Deku Leaf for anti-clone-ness)
35. Ridley (Metroid)
36. King Deedee (Kirby series)
37. Krystal (Star Fox series) 

And maybe 38. Paper Mario. But he'd have to be much different from regular Mario.

And I realize this list has a crappy number of 38 so in my ideal Brawl world Sakurai will add 2 characters I never expected for a grand total of 40 brawlers.


----------



## Pein (Sep 21, 2007)

god i hope megaman is in it


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 21, 2007)

huh?  pirate of the Caribeen song?  Wait...nvm



Fujibayashi said:


> Lets just hope that if it is his taunt, ESRB won't pull some crap and rate it "M" for "Drug Use" or something gay like that lol.



u never know, with Jacky on the field.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 21, 2007)

OH SWEET!
Finally! Awsome,the music,his pictures[Ike one is hilarious] and moves!
I agree the taunt should be a cig break.

Considering the only 18 emblems is a load of bull.
Sakurai said maybe at most 3 cameo appreances,that's a chance for at least 1 or 2 more emblems,so,HAH.

Tenshi,I'd say those last two brawlers would 1.be an animal crossing character,and the other I have no clue.

And this just proves,a character update every week 

So,if this is like the other website...snake is playable from the beggining...
So...
We might not be seeing any new players soon until the game is out if they're gonna be unlockable...

I pre-ordered it,can't wait


----------



## Jazz (Sep 21, 2007)

Badass.  Even more Badass than the Wi-Fi Update.

(Not really lol)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 21, 2007)

i wonder how will snake grab Bowser


----------



## Hiruko (Sep 21, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> i wonder how will snake grab Bowser



Go-go gadget arms!

XD

Anyway, I think they might include chibi robo. Well, they'd have to scale him up I guess :S

Also, i'd like to see more tag-team characters, like baby mario and luigi, and, uh, bobble bubble? It seemed like a good idea when I was younger. Plusle and minun maybe? 

Meh.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 21, 2007)

Megaman deserves to be in it after all the games he's had on Nintendo. I also think now that Sonic is basically reserved a spot in Brawl seeing as how there's like an 80% chance of him already having been developed, they're just keeping it as a surprise for now.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 21, 2007)

you know...it gets you thinking...
what if snake _was_ in melee?

In a sense,Im glad he didnt make it and is now in this version,the fact it's better graphics and he probaly wouldnt of came back.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 21, 2007)

I predict a rated t once again.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 21, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> I predict a rated t once again.



There's really no need for massive blood loss and gore in this game, lol.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 21, 2007)

I like to comment that Snake's pro pic is different thanthe first.


----------



## Twilit (Sep 21, 2007)

What is this Piplup bullshit?


----------



## Totitos (Sep 21, 2007)

Megaman has to be in. I like more the X version of him.


----------



## Twilit (Sep 21, 2007)

Gutts said:


> Megaman has to be in. I like more the X version of him.


How many 3rd party characters can be put in, though? It'll lose its lust.

Though I would like to see Zero, however.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 21, 2007)

I dont know :/

Zero sounds good but I like more X.

btw if only he can use his golden armor.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 21, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> There's really no need for massive blood loss and gore in this game, lol.


Well it's one entire match. The objective is to pummel your opponent out of the stage, not actually beat them to death. And even after they're defeated they just respawn. Not really a point in adding blood and gore but I'm not sure Nintendo would consider that ever.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 21, 2007)

I guess we know how Snake will grapple smaller characters...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow, he's suffocating Mario...! Any idea what his cardboard box will do? It looked like he was gonna mash Mario with it.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Megaman deserves to be in it after all the games he's had on Nintendo. I also think now that Sonic is basically reserved a spot in Brawl seeing as how there's like an 80% chance of him already having been developed, they're just keeping it as a surprise for now.



rawr. Both man's better make it in 

Other one being >.>





Goofy Titan said:


> I guess we know how Snake will grapple smaller characters...





shweeet avy.


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 22, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> So I've composed my Brawl wish list using the Icon Theory for support. What do you guys think of this?:
> 
> Veterans:
> 1. Mario
> ...



I seeee. So When you say *Falco* will would be 'Luigified', I'm assuming you mean he will have a SLIGHT moveset adjustment. I'm not too keen on this type of thing, and while I am the type of person who would easily prefer more characters than levels, items, or anything else, I think I would rather let Falco go.

Letting the useless clones go is a great idea. Although I was an absolute killer with young link. He had a far better recovery than *Adult Link*.

*Ganondorf* (new moveset)... all for it.

*Marth*... I'm not a Fire Emblem fan AT ALL. But to preserve a unique moveset I would keep him. Although I wish that for the sake of having more female fighters, they just let *Ly*n steal his moveset instead.

*Captain Olimar*... isn't he... too small? How would he attack? With a giant swarm of pikmin? I know he's iconic, but this would be weird.

Same thing with *Ridley*, he's far too big and just... I dunno. Not the type to be a playable character. Imagine fighting with Onix in the original SSB.

*Cel Shaded Link* is a great idea. I am very torn between ideally either having Cel shaded link with a completely unique moveset that uses the Deku Leaf, Wind Waker, Megaton Hammer thingy, and Iron Boots (like a stomp maybe). HOWEVER, one thing I would love to see, since I'm much more dedicated to Majora's Mask than I am to Wind Waker, is Young Link as he was... but with different masks. Rather than pulling out bombs, he could switch between *Deku Link*, *Goron Link*, and *Zora Link*, much like Pokemon Change. And his final smash could be Oni Link with the fierce diety mask. He could play exactly the same as adult link... but... with only his sword, and deals double damage.

*Midna + Wolf Link*. If we're having Adult Link AND Young Link, I think having a third version would be far too many. I'd much rather have *Zant*, *Skull Kid*, *Ruto*, or *Midna* on her own. And absolutely NO tingle!

*Sonic*, *Megaman*, *Lucario*, *King Dedede* and *Krystal* are all welcomed. Although I would LOVE it if *Banjo-kazooie*, or even *Joanna Dark* can show up... but I'm not sure what technical/legal reasons hold them back. I'm clueless about all this 'third party' stuff.


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 22, 2007)

hm. overall, i like the list, with the exception of the lack of golden sun characters =P oh man, i just checked golden sun's japanese name, and it starts with an O...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 22, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> hm. overall, i like the list, with the exception of the lack of golden sun characters =P oh man, i just checked golden sun's japanese name, and it starts with an O...


they can still be AT


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 22, 2007)

yeah, i guess that's my only hope now. sigh. so much for playable characters


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 22, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> yeah, i guess that's my only hope now. sigh. so much for playable characters



..It's not like its impossible
You shouldnt give up on seeing them until the last characters are announced.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 22, 2007)

I think snake's box is his down b move,and he can block junk and move around in it.

I completely agree with you Sven on the whole Majora Mask thing.

If they added blood,I'd shoot myself.That would ruin the whole game :/
I think ridley would be awsome to play as,and if not,maybe a boss.
Snake's grapple=Win.


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 22, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:
			
		

> ..It's not like its impossible
> You shouldnt give up on seeing them until the last characters are announced.



yeah, not impossible, but given the whole thing with the franchise icons... not likely. >_< grr


----------



## Twilit (Sep 22, 2007)

Yar, here's my wishlist of character set. 

[IFONLY]


*Veteran Fighters*

Link (Twilight Princess)
Kirby
Gannondorf (all for the new moveset)
Mario
Bowser
Fox
Marth
Mewtwo
Pikachu
Captain Falcon
Samus (Hyper Mode capabilities)
DK
Yoshi

*Newcomers*

*Windwaker Link (replacing young Link)*
Snake
Ike
Metaknight
Pkmn Trainer
*Ray 01(Custom Robo)*
*Lucario*
*Axel Steel(Guitar Hero: Shredding, )*

*New pokeball pokemon:*
Rayquaza: Just kinda pwns
Bidoof: The new Goldeen
Dialga: Roar of Time over half the arena


[/IFONLY]


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 22, 2007)

Its gonna be a great game
But it would be better if Sonic/Shadow/Silver where in it 
But thats in my opinon 
I know alot of people dont like Shadow or Silver
(Fucking Shadow game screwed his image up)


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 22, 2007)

Why not add Wolf instead of Krystal?

He's been in the Starfox games since the beginning....


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 22, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Why not add Wolf instead of Krystal?
> 
> He's been in the Starfox games since the beginning....



True
And Wolf is a hell of alot cooler
Since Falco is in the game
Why not Leon?
(Wolfs wingmate...the lizard)


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 22, 2007)

if they'd put in hitmonchan or hitmonlee instead of jigglypuff and pichu it would have been cool


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 22, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I guess we know how Snake will grapple smaller characters...


Awesome 
I wonder how Snake will pull off grappling the bigger characters.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 22, 2007)

Wolf's a good choice but Sakurai is kind've weary of clones now so he'd have to have a drastic change of move set from Fox. And do you think he could do two different Fox-like variations with Falco AND Wolf? Just saying it's doubtful.

Oh, and Skull Kid (Majora's Mask) would be epic.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey!  DavCube had said something about the list and such!


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 22, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Awesome
> I wonder how Snake will pull off grappling the bigger characters.



i bet he just jumps on top of them and strangles them.


----------



## MeleePwnNoobs (Sep 22, 2007)

*hmmmmmm*



Tahlem=noob said:


> i bet he just jumps on top of them and strangles them.



will navi be in brawl? explain... 

(someone should pos rev my status quo... red makes me want to cry...)


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 22, 2007)

MeleePwnNoobs said:


> will navi be in brawl? explain...
> 
> (someone should pos rev my status quo... red makes me want to cry...)



navi why her? and you think yours is bad, just cause i put that whole wii thing everybody is a hater.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 23, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> yeah, not impossible, but given the whole thing with the franchise icons... not likely. >_< grr



True enough. I'm with you though. A GS character would be awesome I bet.. I've never actually played the game, but I know a bit about it and I've also seen my friends play some, and they say its an awesome series. I've always meant to play it, I just have never really gotten the chance :amazed



MeleePwnNoobs said:


> someone should pos rev my status quo... red makes me want to cry...



You know, I probably would, but I can't even see the option to pos or neg rep you, so.. yeah. Anyways, this isn't exactly the place to talk about that.


----------



## Jazz (Sep 23, 2007)

Am I the only one thinking if they DO let Roy or Marth in, it'll just be an Ike clone?


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 23, 2007)

I think you mean that vice versa. Ike also carries a large sword, quite different from the ones Marth/Roy use.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 23, 2007)

Grevane said:


> I think you mean that vice versa. Ike also carries a large sword, quite different from the ones Marth/Roy use.



Right. He seems to be quite different from Marth and Roy, so if Marth/Roy did end up being clones of him, that would be really random.

Lets just hope the game makers have enough sense to let everyone have their own unique moveset. As well as have enough sense to include Roy


----------



## chrisp (Sep 23, 2007)

It's confirmed that Sonic will be a playable character? But i think I'll buy this either way, I love multiplayer games!


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 23, 2007)

sonic has NOT been confirmed yet. sheesh.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 23, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> It's confirmed that Sonic will be a playable character? But i think I'll buy this either way, I love multiplayer games!



 Yes, Sonic was confirmed to be in SSBB just a short while ago. Don't listen to zagman he's just kidding with you.

Here is a pic of him when he was announced:

And here is how Kirby-Sonic will look:


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 23, 2007)

Tahlem=noob said:


> i bet he just jumps on top of them and strangles them.


but bowser have spikes in his back


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 23, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> but bowser have spikes in his back



in those sort of cases, i say just trip them into a mine.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Wolf's a good choice but Sakurai is kind've weary of clones now so he'd have to have a drastic change of move set from Fox. And do you think he could do two different Fox-like variations with Falco AND Wolf? Just saying it's doubtful.
> 
> Oh, and Skull Kid (Majora's Mask) would be epic.



They CAN do something along the lines of Ike...

They changed him right?

Why not for Wolf?


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 23, 2007)

That's what I meant by "Luigi-fied." Unless I'm completely wrong, Ike seems to play like Marth and Roy in Melee but has different moves that differentiate him from them. Just like Luigi to Mario and Dr. Mario in Melee.

What I'm saying is, once they Luigi-fy Falco, would Sakurai also be able to come up with a moveset for Wolf?

I mean, Fox had pretty much half of his moveset made up as it is. Would Sakurai be able to pull off two different yet somewhat similar move sets with Falco AND Wolf?

I'm just saying it's unlikely. Not that I'm opposed to it.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 23, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Yes, Sonic was confirmed to be in SSBB just a short while ago. Don't listen to zagman he's just kidding with you.
> 
> Here is a pic of him when he was announced:
> 
> And here is how Kirby-Sonic will look:



I'm not buying that.  I see lines around Sonic.

as for the list....look near the end:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFITTo5Q2yE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 23, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> I'm not buying that.  I see lines around Sonic.



...  congratulations, you can tell obvious image editing and pictures made in paint apart from real screenshots. 
If anyone did think those pics were real..


----------



## MeleePwnNoobs (Sep 23, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> ...  congratulations, you can tell obvious image editing and pictures made in paint apart from real screenshots.
> If anyone did think those pics were real..



so you dont think sonic will be in brawl?


----------



## Shiron (Sep 23, 2007)

MeleePwnNoobs said:


> so you dont think sonic will be in brawl?


He probably will be; it's just that that pic doesn't prove anything either way since it's fake.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 23, 2007)

Shiron said:


> He probably will be; it's just that that pic doesn't prove anything either way since it's fake.



Thats exactly what I was gonna say 
But yeah, if there are only going to be two more 3rd party characters, my bets are on Sonic and Megaman. Even though I would much rather have others instead


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2007)

Megaman will most likely be a faster, shorter Samus.....

But the again, he has a wider vereity of weapons....


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 23, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Megaman will most likely be a faster, shorter Samus.....
> 
> But the again, he has a wider vereity of weapons....



Right. I kind of see him as a Samus/Kirby mix 
It probably wont happen, but they could make some base moves, and then add something like, once he KO's an opponent, he gets a weapon based off of the person he KO's and then after pressing a certain button he can switch through the different blaster abilities that he's aquired throughout the match. (Similar to the original Megaman games for NES/SNES)

He has the potential to be a really unique character. However if he does end up making it in, its obviously up to the game makers to decide which megaman version they use and what his moveset will be.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 24, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Oh, and Skull Kid (Majora's Mask) would be epic.


Skull Kid would be an awesome addition to the game 

Other characters from the Zelda universe I'd like them to add:
Midna + Wolf Link
Deku, Goron and Zora (Link from MM)
And of course Tingle...

Don't think anyone has posted this pic yet.

Haha, Snake's in a weird position. I assume he's in a mid-roll. And wtf at Mario's size, guess it's the angle the pic is taken in that makes Mario look so big.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 24, 2007)

Trohpies are back!


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 24, 2007)

*New Update*

*Trophies*



Edit: Damnit QBnoYouкo.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 24, 2007)

Bah....update is blah.

Here's hoping tomorrow is a interesting one.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 24, 2007)

Emo Snake!


----------



## WelcomeToRapture (Sep 24, 2007)

I still love the original...


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 24, 2007)

This game looks bigger than Melee in every way. God, it's going to take forever collection everything.
I wonder if they'll have trophies that require save data of other games to unlock. Like the Pikmin trophy in Melee.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 24, 2007)

I'd prefer them using Zero or Blues instead of Mega. I fucking hate ranged-base characters. >.O


----------



## WelcomeToRapture (Sep 24, 2007)

Everyone remember Master Hand?
I don't think I ever actually finished Melee...all I did was play multiplayer...


----------



## Soljah (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't think Megaman X chars nor Megaman would be added cuz capcom.  I'd like to see them in Brawl well megaman characters at least X characters are more anime ish side.  Megaman with Protoman or Blues would be nice to see but unless they ask to be put in Brawl like that guy asked Snake to be put in brawl i don't see it happening.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 24, 2007)

WelcomeToRapture said:


> Everyone remember Master Hand?
> I don't think I ever actually finished Melee...all I did was play multiplayer...


 Who doesn't remember Master Hand? A gigantic floating hand accompanied by it's counterpart, Crazy Hand. Hard to forget.

Btw, cel-shaded Tingle means cel-shaded Link will be in the game *hopes*

Who can resist the manliness of Tingle? plz make him a playable character.


----------



## Banshi (Sep 24, 2007)

why's everyone talking about megaman......Is he confirmed or something?


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 24, 2007)

^No, just highly desired.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 24, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Who can resist the manliness of Tingle? plz make him a playable character.



No. Just... No. Anything but Tingle. All he does is act gay, and ruin the Zelda games. Seriously, why would you even think about putting him in Brawl? He doesnt even have any fighting experience. There are Soooooo many better characters that could be included.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 24, 2007)

Slippy Toad!


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 24, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> There are Soooooo many better characters that could be included.



Like Tom Nook and Sheena 

The trophies just remind me of stickers '_'
But I like how you can fiddle with them,should be a nice boredom killer 

and lol at the snake picture xD

I liked the original Megaman,not all these Quadrillion updated ones...>_>


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Sep 24, 2007)

No Tom Nook! No Tingle! No more retarded suggestions!


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 24, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> No Tom Nook! No Tingle! No more retarded suggestions!



what about my sig? (j/k)


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 24, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> No Tom Nook! No Tingle! No more retarded suggestions!



Tom nook was on the list and they already have an animal crossing icon


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 24, 2007)

^ Which list?




Fujibayashi said:


> No. Just... No. Anything but Tingle. All he does is act gay, and ruin the Zelda games. Seriously, why would you even think about putting him in Brawl? He doesnt even have any *fighting experience*. There are Soooooo many better characters that could be included.


I assume you haven't played Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland. Because Tingle can deal out some serious damage.
And look at his sexy outfit 


Seriously, I wouldn't want him as a playable character, at most maybe an AT.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 24, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> I assume you haven't played Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland. Because Tingle can deal out some serious damage.
> And look at his sexy outfit
> 
> 
> Seriously, I wouldn't want him as a playable character, at most maybe an AT.



and what?  Steal rupees/coins/Pokedollars/money from fighter by floating and danceing?


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 24, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> and what?  Steal rupees/coins/Pokedollars/money from fighter by floating and danceing?


Tingle also sells maps  

Maybe Tingle could drop bombs while floating or just run into the enemies with his bare hands trying to get in a punch or two, as seen in Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland.
I see no problem if they include him as an AT.
Like, there are many useless pokemons in the game so an unique character wouldn't hurt anyone.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 24, 2007)

Tingle would be the best one there since he's so small a target. You'd be lucky if you caught him in mid-air with a random hit.


----------



## Monna (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey guys. Please rate my list of 50:

1. Mario
2. Luigi
3. Yoshi
4. Wario
5. Peach
6. Bowser
7. Geno
8. Donkey Kong
9. Diddy Kong
10. King K. Rool
11. Link
12. Young Link
12. Zelda
14. Ganondorf
15. Samus
16. Ridley
17. Kirby
18. Meta Knight
19. King Dedede
20. Pikachu
21. Jigglypuff
22. Mewtwo
23. Lucario
24. Pokemon Trainer
25. Fox
26. Falco
27. Krystal
28. Captain Falcon
29. Black Shadow
30. Ness
31. Marth
32. Micaiah
33. Ike
34. Ice Climbers
35. Mr. Game & Watch
36. Pit
37. Snake
38. Sonic
39. Megaman
40. Lip
41. Stafy
42. Isaac
43. Animal Crosser
44. Takamaru
45. Baloon Fighter
46. Mach Rider
47. Ray 01
48. Captian Olimar
49. Cubivore
50. Sukapon


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 24, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Like Tom Nook and Sheena



I gotta disagree with you on Tom Nook, as for Sheena... I would do *anything* to have her included lol.



Mishudo said:


> I liked the original Megaman,not all these Quadrillion updated ones...>_>



Dude, heck yes. The original Megaman was so hardcore compared to the newer versions 



Ritzbitz8 said:


> No Tom Nook! No Tingle! No more retarded suggestions!



Exactly. All copies of Animal Crossing should be shot into the air, and then blown up by missiles.. Or something with a similar effect. I just hate the idea that one of them will make it in as a playable character..



Nagasumi said:


> I assume you haven't played Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland. Because Tingle can deal out some serious damage.
> And look at his sexy outfit
> Seriously, I wouldn't want him as a playable character, at most maybe an AT.



...Just the name of that game makes me cringe. If he makes it in as an AT, then fine. I won't like it, but whatever. But it just wouldn't work if he was playable.



Paul the SK said:


> Hey guys. Please rate my list of 50:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, I don't know who many of the new characters you suggested even are and the ones I do know, I don't like, with the exception of Ridley, Black Shadow, Megaman, and possibly Lucario and Isaac..

I give it a 4/10  (Needs more Sheena )


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 24, 2007)

*>>*



Fujibayashi said:


> I gotta disagree with you on Tom Nook, as for Sheena... I would do *anything* to have her included lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Sheena can throw apples and sports bras from ross to please the opponent. animal crossing people.......tom nooks final smash is going to be farming marijuana for drug dealers.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 24, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> No Tom Nook! No Tingle! No more retarded suggestions!



QFT



Paul the SK said:


> Hey guys. Please rate my list of 50:
> 
> 1. Mario
> 2. Luigi
> ...



rofl. 40 thru 50 definitely need some work. And no bomberman = fail. Krystal doesn't deserve to be in BUT you did have Black Shadow so that helps a bit. I rate it 5 out of 10 cus I'm nicer than Fuji.

If you had Wolf instead of Krystal that would be grand. When I said I wanted more female fighters in brawl, an annoying blue fox woman isn't what I had in mind.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 24, 2007)

Tahlem=noob said:


> Sheena can throw apples and sports bras from ross to please the opponent. animal crossing people.......tom nooks final smash is going to be farming marijuana for drug dealers.



..Is it possible for you to post something logical here?



Santen Kesshun said:


> I rate it 5 out of 10 cus I'm nicer than Fuji.
> 
> If you had Wolf instead of Krystal that would be grand. When I said I wanted more female fighters in brawl, an annoying blue fox woman isn't what I had in mind.



Yes, yes. Whatever helps you sleep at night 
And I 100% agree with the Krystal part. I hate her.. SO much. lol.
Though i'm not so sure Wolf would be the best choice either. He could work as an alt. costume for Fox.. maybe? I dunno. Now that I think about it, no more Starfox additions for me plz


----------



## HEATAQUA (Sep 24, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> Hey guys. Please rate my list of 50:
> 
> 1. Mario
> 2. Luigi
> ...


You get a 6/10
Here's my list of characters that i want in Brawl

*Spoiler*: __ 



3rd party characters

1.Megaman/Rockman(Orignal or EX

2.KOS-MOS(Xenosaga)

3.Klona(Klonoa series)

4.Chun-Li

5.Vivi(FF9)

6.Lord Raptor(Darkstalkers)

7.Banjo Kazooie

8.Bomberman

Any Power Stone characters(I don't care who they pick)

Any Samurai Showdown characters(I don't care who they pick)

Now the Nintendo characters

1.King Dedede(Kirby series)

2.Geno(Super Mario RPG)

3.Ridley(Metroid series)

4.Poo(Earthbound)

5.K.Rool(Donkey Kong series)

6.Gengar(Pokemon)

7.Pico(F-Zero series)

8.Jimmy T(Wario Ware)

9.Eggplant Wizard(Kid Icarus)

10.Mr.EAD(F-Zero)

11.Mighty Gazelle(F-Zero)

12.King Hippo(Punch Out)

13.Mona(Wario Ware)

14.Hector(Fire Emblem)

15.Krystal[Star Fox]

16.Bowser Jr[Mario]

17.Orbulon(WarioWare)

18.Ashley(WarioWare)

19.Chef Kawasaki(Kirby)

20.Sasuke(Ganbare Goemon,not Sasuke from Naruto XD)

21.9 Volt(WarioWare)

22.Wolf(StarFox)

23.Rawk Hawk(Paper Mario, in 3D)

24.Agent J(Elite Beat Agents)

25.Black Shadow(F-Zero)

26.Agent Spin(Elite Beat Agents)

27.Fawful(Mario&Luigi SuperStar Saga)

28.Dr.Crygor(WarioWare)

29.RAY 01(Custom Robo)

30.Sylux(Metroid Prime Hunters)


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 24, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> I gotta disagree with you on Tom Nook, as for Sheena... I would do *anything* to have her included lol.
> 
> Truely,I would do anything to have any TOS character in there...even..even...*shudders* colette...
> But seriously,sheena's badass,I always love summoners,and her final smash could be origin or shadow for summoning,or maybe Corrine's final form
> ...



My responses are in red,and I guess everyone will do their own 50 dream cast?
But remember,only 2 more 3rd party apperances.
I'll do mine later~


----------



## Monna (Sep 24, 2007)

Well, the thing is I tried to keep my list strictly first/second party Nintendo characters except for Snake, Sonic, and Megaman since Sakurai said we would only get a couple more 3rd party characters.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 24, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Exactly. All copies of Animal Crossing should be shot into the air, and then blown up by missiles.. Or something with a similar effect. I just hate the idea that one of them will make it in as a playable character..


An AC playable character would be weird. Who are they going to pick? The boy/girl you play as? I'm having a hard time imagining which attacks they could possible have. But unlike you, I don't hate the idea of it. As long as all the characters play differently I'm happy. No clones plz.



Fujibayashi said:


> ...Just the name of that game makes me cringe. If he makes it in as an AT, then fine. I won't like it, but whatever. But it just wouldn't work if he was playable.


The game is actually good. One of the better DS games out there.


Oh, prediction time! In 6 and a half hour we will see an item update


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 24, 2007)

I want Ryu(SF) in this game. Akuma or Ken would be nice too.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 24, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> An AC playable character would be weird. Who are they going to pick? The boy/girl you play as? I'm having a hard time imagining which attacks they could possible have. But unlike you, I don't hate the idea of it. As long as all the characters play differently I'm happy. No clones plz.


Same here,clones in my opinion were just alt. costumes '_'

Uhh...it's limited now,unless they spam us with even new junk...
hmm
I'd say final smash for someone!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 24, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Who doesn't remember Master Hand? A gigantic floating hand accompanied by it's counterpart, Crazy Hand. Hard to forget.


I definitely haven't forgotten. I'm stilling wondering if Sakurai even plans to reveal stuff on a "Classic Mode" at all.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 25, 2007)

_*New Update*
_
*Diddy Kong: Final Smash
*


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 25, 2007)

It peanut shot craze final smash for our crazy monkey!

wow...same time


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 25, 2007)

Seems to me like it does more good than harm to the other players. Looks a bit difficult to use too.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 25, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Same here,clones in my opinion were just alt. costumes '_'
> 
> Uhh...it's limited now,unless they spam us with even new junk...
> hmm
> I'd say final smash for someone!



Haw you were right 

The clones were better than alternate costumes tho 



Mishudo said:


> Truely,I would do anything to have any TOS character in there...even..even...*shudders* colette...
> But seriously,sheena's badass,I always love summoners,and her final smash could be origin or shadow for summoning,or maybe Corrine's final form
> And the fact on the game you already have a Custom B moveset ;D



Origin or Shadow wouldn't be bad but I have one word for you:

Efreet 

Diddy's move is pretty meh but I wasn't expecting much anyway.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 25, 2007)

Aw, I would have loved Guitar Hero Diddy from Donkey Kong Country.


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 25, 2007)

meh... i was looking forward to using diddy, but his final smash looks a bit meh. especially since if you can't control it, you'll probably end up helping the people more than hurting them...


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 25, 2007)

Meh update. 

Diddy's Final Smash seems difficult to control. I wonder how precise the movement is going to be. Since the Peanut Popgun fires straight down it'll be difficult to actually aim, you have to move back and forth all the time just so it'll have a chance of hitting.




QBnoYouкo said:


> Seems to me like it does more good than harm to the other players. Looks a bit difficult to use too.


I don't like the thought of the other players being able to benefit from Diddy's Final Smash. Pretty pointless.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 25, 2007)

So what're your Final Smash ideas for all the other already-shown characters, guys? 

For Zelda, I'm thinking Light Arrows. I mean, they were pretty important to her character in regards to her role in the final battle for the last few Zelda games (minus Majora).

Fox & Meta Knight should probably just call their huge ships down to nuke one half of the stage, or something.

Ice Climbers should cause an avalanche or something.

Pokemon Trainer's three pokemon should do the three elemental hyper beams simultaneously. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 25, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> For Zelda, I'm thinking Light Arrows. I mean, they were pretty important to her character in regards to her role in the final battle for the last few Zelda games (minus Majora).


Light Arrows for Zelda’s Final Smash would be a good choice. Like you said, they are important since they are Zelda’s way of helping Link in the final battle against Ganondorf. Zelda has used the Light Arrows to help Link in several games. (Mainly Ocarina of Time, Wind Waker and Twilight Princess.)
My second guess would be something related to the Triforce of Wisdom that Zelda possess in most games. I don't know if they would do that though, since we already have Link's Triforce Slash.



TenshiOni said:


> Fox & Meta Knight should probably just call their huge ships down to nuke one half of the stage, or something.


I wouldn't like it if Fox and Meta had such similar moves. I guess one of them could do that, most preferable Fox. Then Meta Knight's Final Smash could be him calling for his gang, the Meta-Knights, to do some damage.



TenshiOni said:


> Ice Climbers should cause an avalanche or something.


Yeah, seeing how their game seems to revolve around ice climbing and such.
*doesn't really know much about Ice climbers*



TenshiOni said:


> Pokemon Trainer's three pokemon should do the three elemental hyper beams simultaneously.


I like the idea of all three Pokemons attacking simultaneously. That was my guess way back when PT was introduced.


Peach could maybe have her mood changes (calm, gloom, rage and joy) like in Super Princess Peach.

Kirby should use the Star Rod somehow as his Final Smash.

And Metal Gear REX for Snake. Definitely the one I want most to be true. I'll be a little dissapointed if it's not his Final Smash. Snake will be awesome either way but Metal Gear REX would make him perfect.

As for Wario and Ike I have no idea. I don't know those characters very well.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 25, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> And Metal Gear REX for Snake. Definitely the one I want most to be true. I'll be a little dissapointed if it's not his Final Smash. Snake will be awesome either way but Metal Gear REX would make him perfect.



As long as Snake doesn't pull moves from TTS in the game, its fine [Looking back at that game, I only like it for more gameplay I'm used to from other MGS games, and the graphics. The cutscenes were fucking terrible, as was the music]

He also better have something quirky, like a dramatic pose.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 25, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> So what're your Final Smash ideas for all the other already-shown characters, guys?
> 
> For Zelda, I'm thinking Light Arrows. I mean, they were pretty important to her character in regards to her role in the final battle for the last few Zelda games (minus Majora).
> 
> ...



I think those ideas win. 

'specially the light arrows for Zelda


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 25, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Haw you were right
> 
> The clones were better than alternate costumes tho
> 
> ...



Woo I was x]!

I think all summon spirits were pretty tight,except the mole one...and maybe volt...


Im pretty dissapointed in Diddy's smash,I mean,it looks likke he's just using his barrel move with a certain power up? That's sorta...boring...
Unless they didn't wanna "copy" and do a musical final smash like DK.
Eh,no copies will be good for me...

Well,in FE,Ike's best move was Aether...but they made it his up+B...so...I have no clue honestly...unless they use his critical rate hit...which is sorta like Lyn's...

For Wario,it'd be awsome if it was just random mayhem going everywhere;Random junk popping up and hitting people 

So I got today's prediction right...ummm..tomorrow will be..
An item.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 25, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> So what're your Final Smash ideas for all the other already-shown characters, guys?
> 
> For Zelda, I'm thinking Light Arrows. I mean, they were pretty important to her character in regards to her role in the final battle for the last few Zelda games (minus Majora).
> 
> ...


they are not beams at least not the grass one the called elemental hyperbeam because they have the same attk power and effect of hyper beam only diference is the type


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 25, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Woo I was x]!
> 
> I think all summon spirits were pretty tight,except the mole one...and maybe volt...



Yep x___X Volt was evil and Gnome was just annoying. They really aren't that bad though. Ha and how about Maxwell. Gotta love crazy old guys that rain meteors.



Mishudo said:


> Im pretty dissapointed in Diddy's smash,I mean,it looks likke he's just using his barrel move with a certain power up? That's sorta...boring...
> Unless they didn't wanna "copy" and do a musical final smash like DK.
> Eh,no copies will be good for me...
> 
> Well,in FE,Ike's best move was Aether...but they made it his up+B...so...I have no clue honestly...unless they use his critical rate hit...which is sorta like Lyn's...



Stop mentioning Lyn  Every time I hear her name I get a little bit sadder that she isn't playable. Rawr, I know I should be happy that she made it in as AT but I wanted her instead of Ike.



Mishudo said:


> For Wario,it'd be awsome if it was just random mayhem going everywhere;Random junk popping up and hitting people
> 
> So I got today's prediction right...ummm..tomorrow will be..
> An item.



You shoulda said Bomberman will be announced  We should make use of your prediction ability :]


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 25, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Yep x___X Volt was evil and Gnome was just annoying. They really aren't that bad though. Ha and how about Maxwell. Gotta love crazy old guys that rain meteors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gnome,when I first saw him,I couldnt help but think he was a bit fruity '__';;
I always try to summon origin or Maxwell x]
Two meteor storms[Genis] rocks my socks,hawr hawr.

Sorry;I sadly never experienced her so called "Godliness" so I wouldn't know >_<

Lol,I dont want the prediction thing to go to my head,but it'd still be cool.
And the fact Sakurai could pull a fast one on us and be all like

INDIVIDUAL CHARACTER STORY MODES LOLZ!!!1!1oneone

P.S. bomberman=pawnage on SSBB D:


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 25, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> they are not beams at least not the grass one the called elemental hyperbeam because they have the same attk power and effect of hyper beam only diference is the type


lol I know, I'm a pretty avid Pokemon gamer. 

It's just easier to group Frenzy Plant , Blast Burn, and Hydro Cannon because of that Hyper Beam-like property. They all require one turn of charge up after usage, I mean. Thus "Elemental Hyper Beams" became the fan name for them.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 25, 2007)

Come to think of it, isn't Kirby's Final Smash already revealed to be the chef attack, cooking or whatever people call it? It's seen in the E3 2006 trailer.
So, I guess it isn't Star Rod.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 25, 2007)

That's what I assume it is, yeah.

Never actually played a Kirby game, though.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 25, 2007)

Eh, this update was all right; nothing special, though. Then again, I wasn't expecting much from Diddy's Final Smash anyways, so it's not too muc of a dissapointment for me.


TenshiOni said:


> For Zelda, I'm thinking Light Arrows. I mean, they were pretty important to her character in regards to her role in the final battle for the last few Zelda games (minus Majora).


Seems good to me.



> Fox & Meta Knight should probably just call their huge ships down to nuke one half of the stage, or something.


Perhaps. Although, I could just see Fox's Final Smash being temporarily gaining Krystal's staff, and having his moveset changed around it.

Much better though (at least better than that) for Fox would be calling in a fleet of Arwings/tanks (forget what they were caled) to attack everyone on the stage.


> Ice Climbers should cause an avalanche or something.


This is what I see as most likely for them.



> Pokemon Trainer's three pokemon should do the three elemental hyper beams simultaneously.


This is also what I see as most likely.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 25, 2007)

Animal Crossing boy/girl main character all but confirmed?

Apparently, this site is reliable according to someone on Smash Boards.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow if that's true, then the stage would seem more interesting that it was originally conceived.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 25, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Animal Crossing boy/girl main character all but confirmed?
> 
> Apparently, this site is reliable according to someone on Smash Boards.



GOLDEN AXE/SHOVEL/NET HERE WE COME!!!
It'd be cooler if you could use your Mii though x]


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 25, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Animal Crossing boy/girl main character all but confirmed?
> 
> Apparently, this site is reliable according to someone on Smash Boards.



bleh.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 25, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> I always try to summon origin or Maxwell x]
> Two meteor storms[Genis] rocks my socks,hawr hawr.



Hahah, I always summoned either Origin or Maxwell too  (Though I tried to remember to summon Efreet everyonce in awhile for Santen's sake lol).

As for a Summon Final Smash, that would be awesome! I'd have to say go with Corrine though, just because it was so close to Sheena  Not to mention it would be awesome to see it pwn like.. the Ice Climbers or something lol. Of course.. Seeing Efreet pwn the Ice Climbers would be even better  But still, Corrine is the best choice overall.



Mishudo said:


> Sorry;I sadly never experienced her so called "Godliness" so I wouldn't know >_<



lol, Godliness? Hardly. I hated her. She might have been an awesome unit, but I HATED her personality. Santen is just a Lyn freak lol.



Shiron said:


> Much better though (at least better than that) for Fox would be calling in a fleet of Arwings/tanks (forget what they were caled) to attack everyone on the stage.



(Landmaster Tanks) 
And that's a good idea!



TenshiOni said:


> Animal Crossing boy/girl main character all but confirmed?
> 
> Apparently, this site is reliable according to someone on Smash Boards.



Oh.. My. 
Sakurai, you FOOL. Letting Animal Crossing characters defile Smash Bros.. If that guy makes it in, and Sheena and Roy are not included.. mad
It makes me all the more angry knowing that thats probably going to be the case.. 
Of course, I don't know why it is so annoying to me, seeing as how it was inevitable.. But still.


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 25, 2007)

For some reason, Diddy Kong's Final Smash reminds me of The Rocketeer, but like, with guns, and stuffs. x_0


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 26, 2007)

Diddy's final smash should him doing a freaking guitar solo and blowing everyone away.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 26, 2007)

Confirmed for Brawl:


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 26, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Confirmed for Brawl:



Get that fucking ugly cunt away from this topic.

God.....I hate that bitch.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 26, 2007)

andddd.............



Pikachu...go back home....


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 26, 2007)

Mr. Resetti!


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 26, 2007)

GIVE ME GOD DAMN FALCON!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 26, 2007)

Okay that was pretty stupid, but I like the last pic.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 26, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Mr. Resetti!



I think my way is much entertaining.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 26, 2007)

Such an odd Assist Trophy.



*Spoiler*: __ 




Lmao....What the hell.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

I bet ppl will suppose that Mama reference refers to COOKING MAMA....

OMG!!....heh


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 26, 2007)

Violent-nin said:


> What an odd Assist Trophy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol I beat u to it.

if u guys hate this update....



so does he.  lol


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 26, 2007)

Ok, weird AT. Practically it does nothing? Besides yapping that is.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 26, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> lol I beat u to it.



Lmao, I just noticed that now.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 26, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Ok, weird AT. Practically it does nothing? Besides yapping that is.



and wish he could brawl...huh?



I wonder if he can cuss....

at least....he's seem to be the goldeen of the AT...


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm bored of all these things included in the game that don't do anything at all or just are pointless.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 26, 2007)

wth  

Well this takes the cake for failed updates :[



Fujibayashi said:


> lol, Godliness? Hardly. I hated her. She might have been an awesome unit, but I HATED her personality. Santen is just a Lyn freak lol.





Nothing cooler than that 



Fujibayashi said:


> (Landmaster Tanks)
> And that's a good idea!



Omg landmaster tank would be the best FS evar. That idea is worth a rep.


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 26, 2007)

Woohoo! Now SSBB is educational!


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 26, 2007)

Mr. Resetti, ftw.

Never even played Animal Crossing but he's my new favorite AT. Seems freakin' hilarious.


----------



## Hiruko (Sep 26, 2007)

Pure filtered lol. And they named him resetti.


----------



## naikou (Sep 26, 2007)

heh, I wonder just how distracting mr. resetti will be. Imagine the screen shaking and randomly zooming in and out while he yells at you.

Otherwise, if he just sits in the background, he'll be a pretty boring AT.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 26, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> So I got today's prediction right...ummm..tomorrow will be..
> An item.



Right again? 

Urm,I hated him,and the fact when I played Animal crossing I couldnt just shut it off,I mean,it's my virtual life,screw you,and he would yap and yap and yap...

Btw,he isn't useless.
He distracts you on the screen,and when he makes that last face he screams real loud,has effects around his head,and makes the characters fall asleep.
But yeh,not too great :/


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 26, 2007)

lol funny i bet if tingle is a AT it will be similar to mr.resetti


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 26, 2007)

naikou said:


> if he just sits in the background, he'll be a pretty boring AT.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 26, 2007)

Theres an Animal Crossing anime?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 26, 2007)

A animated movie.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Sep 26, 2007)

XD funniest update ever


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 26, 2007)

LOL. Hey, GT, could you edit that pic so it says "STOLE MY JAPAN TIME"?


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Sep 26, 2007)

One of the few updates that caused me to laugh. I like that Resetti complained about not being a character.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 26, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> LOL. Hey, GT, could you edit that pic so it says "STOLE MY JAPAN TIME"?



I would if I was good at adding captions.

The one in the pic is actually in the fansub XD.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 26, 2007)

Okay, I just did it myself, haha. Hope you like it:


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 26, 2007)

Mr. Ressiti looks stupid. he just lectures and thats it?


----------



## Jazz (Sep 26, 2007)

Tahlem=noob said:


> Mr. Ressiti looks stupid. he just lectures and thats it?



Have you played Animal Crossing?  If you don't save he rants about how you should, then starts getting off topic.


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 26, 2007)

Leorio said:


> Have you played Animal Crossing?  If you don't save he rants about how you should, then starts getting off topic.



no, and i dont plan on it. still seems useless.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 26, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> wth
> 
> Well this takes the cake for failed updates :[



I'd say the Devil AT update was the worst so far. However this is probably second worse. Seriously, how can anyone think thats funny? 
So far, this game is miserably failing with assist trophies.. We need better ones pls??



> Nothing cooler than that



..No  lol


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 26, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> I'd say the Devil AT update was the worst so far. However this is probably second worse. Seriously, how can anyone think thats funny?
> So far, this game is miserably failing with assist trophies.. We need better ones pls??
> 
> 
> ...



We need those tales of symphonia animated gif's 

I wonder on how many AT's they're planning on making,as shown the limits to each universe they're from is obviously unlimited.
So about 2 months left till I get my pre-ordered copy....oh the anguish and torture Im feeling 

Let's hope for a better 40 more updates until the game comes out 8D


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 26, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> I'd say the Devil AT update was the worst so far. However this is probably second worse. Seriously, how can anyone think thats funny?
> So far, this game is miserably failing with assist trophies.. We need better ones pls??


Nah, the Devil AT is pretty good. The title of Worse AT belongs to Mr. Resetti.
And we have seen a few decent AT updates, with Lyn being the best of them imo.

For today's update I predict a stage. Haven't had once since September 12th.
*wants to see Shadow Moses*


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 26, 2007)

I hope they put a *Regular stage* that dosent fall through or cylce just a normal stage to fight on like battlefield.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 26, 2007)

I predict a mode update.

and I wonder if there will be even ANOTHER sequel after brawl?
*shot*


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 26, 2007)

Well Final Destination is pretty normal already.


----------



## Jazz (Sep 26, 2007)

Tahlem=noob said:


> no use of that word. just like 2 more, not a lot, but i dont want levels that just do that, its annoying.



Two normal... Meh, I dunno.


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 26, 2007)

now for that update......


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 27, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> We need those tales of symphonia animated gif's



Hm? Which ones?

*Begins Nightly Prayer* 

But i'll guess for a new item for tonights update.
Specifically the item capsules lol.
...If I get that right.. :amazed


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 27, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> *Begins Nightly Prayer*



What is you can be praying of? 

I hope they announce something really really HO SHI worthy...like Captain Falcon.

Or something to do with Snake and anything to do with him reacting in a "!" fashion.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 27, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> What is you can be praying of?
> 
> I hope they announce something really really HO SHI worthy...like Captain Falcon.
> 
> Or something to do with Snake and anything to do with him reacting in a "!" fashion.


OMG, if that "!" SFX from MGS is added that'd be so fucking awesome.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 27, 2007)

FINAL SMASHIE FOR PKMN TRAINER!!!!
excuse me....TRIPLE FINAL SMASH!!!!!!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 27, 2007)

JAPAN TIME

FINAL SMASHU POKEMON GET?

OH FUCKING FIGGLEBALLS.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 27, 2007)

Holy crap, that's awesome. I initially thought the three elemental Hyper Beams would be good enough but these are great too. I love how the box is at the bottom. Super effective!

What the hell, no link?


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 27, 2007)

Whoa, awesome! A combined Final Smash is what I was hoping for. The bottom box adds a nice touch to it, it's like playing pokemon all over again!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 27, 2007)

I was expecting Frenzy Plant, Blast Burn, and Hydro Cannon together but I don't think it would've looked any different anyway. Would suck to use that against someone else also playing as Pokémon Trainer.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 27, 2007)

The only move I was expecting that turned out true is the Solar Beam. As for the others... well I didn't really expect anything.

I like how the Triple Finish seem to cover a fairly large area. Didn't notice it before but look at the pokemon's stances. Squirtle's lying down on the floor, Ivysaur's standing on it's front legs and Charizard's standing normally. I wonder if you can actually move during the attack, would be difficult since there are three of them. As seen in the last pic, as closer you get the more damage you receive, right? Being hit by all three would suck, poor Fox.


----------



## Hiruko (Sep 27, 2007)

I think only the final evolutions of the starters can learn frenzy plant hydro cannon and blast burn.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 27, 2007)

Hiruko said:


> I think only the final evolutions of the starters can learn frenzy plant hydro cannon and blast burn.


Yeah, you're right, I forgot about that. Well Charizard could easily have done that but it's good the attacks are consistent then.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 27, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> What is you can be praying of?
> I hope they announce something really really HO SHI worthy...like Captain Falcon. Or something to do with Snake and anything to do with him reacting in a "!" fashion.



...lol. My nightly prayer for a Sheena update will never stop!!  I'm counting on Sakurai to make the right decisions here.. *Cracks Knuckles*

But anyways, yeah. I wonder what Sakurai is thinking? Leaving Captain out for this long. I guess same goes for Ness, Luigi, and Jiggs too though. Just gotta be patient 

Well, my guess on the update failed miserably lol. Still, it's a good thing I guess, because this is a better update then a capsule lol.
I have to say though, this is the only cool thing to come from the Pokemon Trainer so far IMO.
However, I think the text at the bottom is pretty stupid.. I mean, saying "It's Super Effective"? I mean, sure, it adds a little pokemon element to the game, but it's completely unneccesary. It would make much more sense if it said "Critical Hit" instead, but I guess thats just being picky. Whatever. For all my complaining, I do agree it still is pretty awesome


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 27, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> However, I think the text at the bottom is pretty stupid.. I mean, saying "It's Super Effective"? I mean, sure, it adds a little pokemon element to the game, but it's completely unneccesary. It would make much more sense if it said "Critical Hit" instead, but I guess thats just being picky. Whatever. For all my complaining, I do agree it still is pretty awesome


Indeed, you're picky 

It wouldn't make more sense if the box said "Critical Hit" instead. It would look akward if the move missed. Although the same thing can be said about "It's Super Effective!". A solution to that is if the box said "It's not very effective.." or something everytime the attack misses. Either way, I'm glad they put that box in.


edit: Now that I think about it, it makes sense that they chose Hydro Pump, Solar Beam and Fire Blast. Aren't those three moves the strongest of their type in Red/Blue? And since PT only have first generation pokemons it makes sense that they picked the strongest moves from the first games.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like Sakurai is filling the missing gaps about characters we've seen so far before he starts introducing new ones. I predict final smashes for maybe one or two more people before a new challenger appears.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice update. Everything's been said already..





QBnoYouкo said:


> I was expecting Frenzy Plant, Blast Burn, and Hydro Cannon together but I don't think it would've looked any different anyway. Would suck to use that against someone else also playing as Pokémon Trainer.



Classic moves > new moves



Fujibayashi said:


> Well, my guess on the update failed miserably lol. Still, it's a good thing I guess, because this is a better update then a capsule lol.
> I have to say though, this is the only cool thing to come from the Pokemon Trainer so far IMO.
> However, I think the text at the bottom is pretty stupid.. I mean, saying "It's Super Effective"? I mean, sure, it adds a little pokemon element to the game, but it's completely unneccesary. It would make much more sense if it said "Critical Hit" instead, but I guess thats just being picky. Whatever. For all my complaining, I do agree it still is pretty awesome



C'mon don't you think Charizard flying is cool?

I'd agree _critical hit_ would be good but what's wrong with _super effective_...

It's one of the greatest phrases to come out of pokemon. It's like one of those horrible grammar mistakes in games that come out sounding awesome.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 27, 2007)

*It's super effective!*

Fuck win.

The best part about it is easily the inclusion of that text box. Sakurai keeps appealing to my fanboy heart with this character.

And yeah, forgot about the whole "Final evolution needed for Hydro Cannon, Frenzy Plant, etc." This is way more appropriate, consistent, and awesome. 

Fire Blast, Hydro Pump, and Solar Beam, ftw.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 27, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Classic moves > new moves


Hell no!!!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 27, 2007)

Classic moves for a classic looking character? 

IM SET


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 27, 2007)

yay, I can't believe my wish came true with the new update!

Heehee.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 27, 2007)

I predicted this, but the *Its super effective!* made it that much more awesome!



QBnoYouкo said:


> I was expecting Frenzy Plant, Blast Burn, and Hydro Cannon together but I don't think it would've looked any different anyway. Would suck to use that against someone else also playing as Pok?mon Trainer.


Except only Charizard would know one of those moves, Ivysaur and Squirtle can't learn those moves until they evolve.


----------



## Jazz (Sep 27, 2007)

"It's Super Effective"

HELL YEAH


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 27, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> yay, I can't believe my wish came true with the new update!



Hahah, nice cap 
(Nice avy too btw, Halo 3 is beyond awesome )

And about the "It's Super Effective" thing, I'm just saying that if you hit a non-pokemon with those attacks, it shouldn't be super effective, because last time I checked, Fox didnt have a pokemon elemental type lol.. Unless he's like a "Normal" type, and even if that was the case, neither fire, water, or grass would be super effective against him. That's why I think "Critical Hit" would be better. 
Of course they never said they wouldn't say both so, meh lol. But yeah, like I said, just being picky


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 27, 2007)

For all we know the text box could say different things each time. Guess we won't find out until December.

Everyone knows that you have to obtain the Smash Ball to use FS, but can you choose when to use it? Or does it happen automatically once you get the item? I'm hoping that you'll be able to choose when to use it, if not certain characters will be at a disadvantage when it comes to FS.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 27, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> I predicted this, but the *Its super effective!* made it that much more awesome!
> 
> 
> Except only Charizard would know one of those moves, Ivysaur and Squirtle can't learn those moves until they evolve.



I dunno but could u breed the move if the two parents knows it?

I seem a Magickarp with Hyper Beam.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 27, 2007)

Trinity FTW


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 27, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> I dunno but could u breed the move if the two parents knows it?
> 
> I seem a Magickarp with Hyper Beam.


then that magickarp is hacked


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 27, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Except only Charizard would know one of those moves, Ivysaur and Squirtle can't learn those moves until they evolve.


Indeed, but I already mentioned how I forgot about that in my last post.



Nagasumi said:


> Everyone knows that you have to obtain the Smash Ball to use FS, but can you choose when to use it? Or does it happen automatically once you get the item? I'm hoping that you'll be able to choose when to use it, if not certain characters will be at a disadvantage when it comes to FS.


And exactly what do we need to press to activate FS? From the trailer, it looks like it's automatic. You see Mario jumping and grabbing it and then performing the Mario Finale.



Santen Kesshun said:


> Classic moves > new moves


Specifically these attacks, yes. Generally, no. Diamond/Pearl has an onslaught of crazy-powerful moves.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 27, 2007)

It seems someone thought I was being serious when I said a picture of Snake sitting with his arms on his legs was emo. It was a joke, I don't honestly think Snake is emo I just thought that picture made him look emo and it was funny.

To those who don't know I got a neg rep for this post


Gaiash said:


> Emo Snake!


and the message was "Snake is not emo, he's just manly thinking!"


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 27, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> And exactly what do we need to press to activate FS? From the trailer, it looks like it's automatic. You see Mario jumping and grabbing it and then performing the Mario Finale.


The same button we need to press to use items in the previous games. You know, pick up an item and use it with A. Looks like you're right about it being automatic though. And all I wanted was to run around with the Smash Ball intimidating other players...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 27, 2007)

Hmm, but then we could die while holding the Smash Ball.  And then we can't use our Smash attacks while holding it then. We still don't know if a Smash Ball is actually an item or if it just randomly appears.


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 27, 2007)

My plan to pwn noobs with Red just became more plausible.
Fujibayashi knows what im talking about.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Sep 27, 2007)

Seems like Pokemon trainer got the best smash ever or at least the most effective ...


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 27, 2007)

Tahlem=noob said:


> My plan to pwn noobs with Red just became more plausible.
> Fujibayashi knows what im talking about.



lol, yeah. The only thing is, if the Smash Ball ends up being an item then your out of luck, because I'm almost positive that all the "Pros" will end up doing the same thing that they did in Melee and remove all items from matches/tournaments etc.
And considering Tyler will probably follow whatever he sees the "Pros" do, we won't be playing with items that much  Im personally playing with items when the game comes out, but after I've seen them all in action, and I know what they are all about, I may turn them off too so.. meh.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 27, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> lol, yeah. The only thing is, if the Smash Ball ends up being an item then your out of luck, because I'm almost positive that all the "Pros" will end up doing the same thing that they did in Melee and remove all items from matches/tournaments etc.
> And considering Tyler will probably follow whatever he sees the "Pros" do, we won't be playing with items that much  Im personally playing with items when the game comes out, but after I've seen them all in action, and I know what they are all about, I may turn them off too so.. meh.


Yeah, just look at the planned tournament thread here even:
Welcome to the Meta Battledome!

Yeah, seems pretty obvious that that will be one thing that will continue to be the case in SSBB.


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah but i said *"NOOBS" * so that wont matter, ill still become a beast with him.
and anyways, tyler strips that game of any fun and ill just piss him off when he cant beat me when im red.                                        .


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Sep 27, 2007)

Shiron said:


> Yeah, just look at the planned tournament thread here even:
> Sakura v Hinata
> 
> Yeah, seems pretty obvious that that will be one thing that will continue to be the case in SSBB.



Man that sucks.. I mean, cmon variety is much better. I play with no items myself, but I mean, I switch back everyonce in awhile just for fun. No item Final Destination matches get a bit old for me.
One of my friends who I play SSBM with often is one of those people who just uses "Advanced Tactics" like way to much and we play no item final destination matches the majority of the time.
And I mean, sure he is better then me when it comes to playing that way, but he uses Fox/Falco, and I use Roy. With all the balance issues this game has when you play with no items on flat levels, it's kind of a given that characters like Fox, Marth, Falco, and Shiek will win out against Roy, Bowser, Pichu, or Mewtwo.

I guess my point is that Smash was given items to balance out character flaws, and add a new, more fun element to the game. Face it. Smash was originally intended to be played with items.
So what if you lose because a bob-omb fell on you, or because your opponent got  a maximum tomato? People need to just learn to have fun and not be so competitive.

I could go on for much longer, but I'll spare you all from my boring lectures 



Tahlem=noob said:


> Yeah but i said *"NOOBS" * so that wont matter, ill still become a beast with him.
> and anyways, tyler strips that game of any fun and ill just piss him off when he cant beat me when im red.                                        .



lol, well good luck with that.. Considering Tyler already has a Wii, will get this game release day, and run home to find out if you can wavedash, and then play it for a week straight, I kinda doubt that you, who probably refuses to even buy a Wii, will have any chance against him 

(I'm not saying you won't be good at the game, I'm just saying that it'll take you alot longer to get to his level by just going to my house/or either of the Tylers to play it when he has his own copy).


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 27, 2007)

That update was epic.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 27, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Hmm, but then we could die while holding the Smash Ball.  And then we can't use our Smash attacks while holding it then. We still don't know if a Smash Ball is actually an item or if it just randomly appears.


Dang, that's true. I didn't think about the "not being able to Smash attack while holding item issue." All things point to Smash Ball activating once you get it. 

_"The Final Smash is a secret skill that can be performed but once…and only after obtaining an item called the Smash Ball, which is a precious item, indeed."_

So, I guess it's an item. Don't know if it's like the normal ones though. Whether or not it's a normal item doesn't matter, because don't all items randomly appear too? Unless you tweak with the options that is.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 27, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Man that sucks.. I mean, cmon variety is much better. I play with no items myself, but I mean, I switch back everyonce in awhile just for fun. No item Final Destination matches get a bit old for me.
> One of my friends who I play SSBM with often is one of those people who just uses "Advanced Tactics" like way to much and we play no item final destination matches the majority of the time.
> And I mean, sure he is better then me when it comes to playing that way, but he uses Fox/Falco, and I use Roy. With all the balance issues this game has when you play with no items on flat levels, it's kind of a given that characters like Fox, Marth, Falco, and Shiek will win out against Roy, Bowser, Pichu, or Mewtwo.
> 
> ...



Friggin' THANK YOU!!!! Seriously, those type of people kinda tick me off. I mean, I play no items as much as the next person, but no items on FD can get really old really quick. When ever I'm playin' with my friends, they insist on playing with no items no matter how much I try to rufuse them (especially since I pwn all but one of them anyway  ). I mean, if you really want to call yourself a pro smasher, wouldn't that mean knowing how to adjust to all situations? Be it stage, items or whatever?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 27, 2007)

#1shirker said:


> Friggin' THANK YOU!!!! Seriously, those type of people kinda tick me off. I mean, I play no items as much as the next person, but no items on FD can get really old really quick. When ever I'm playin' with my friends, they insist on playing with no items no matter how much I try to rufuse them (especially since I pwn all but one of them anyway  ). I mean, if you really want to call yourself a pro smasher, wouldn't that mean knowing how to adjust to all situations? Be it stage, items or whatever?



That is why you should NEVER, under any means, play with ANYONE who goes under tourneyfag rules.


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 27, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> That is why you should NEVER, under any means, play with ANYONE who goes under tourneyfag rules.



Yes thats exactly it, its like stripping a fat person of their clothes, its disgusting.

I dont care about tyler, the balance issues should be fixed.


----------



## MeleePwnNoobs (Sep 27, 2007)

*OMG YOU GUYS HAVE TO SEE THIS ANYONE WHO CARES FOR BRAWL MUST READ TIHS!*

EVERYONE THE GAME DESIGNERS OF BRAWL ACCIDENTALLY POSTED A CHARACTER THAT WE WEREN"T SUPPOSED TO SEE YET. It was posted on the smashbros.com website on Sep. 24 Mon. 2007. the trophies section showed us a new character without them noticing. MASTER CHIEF!!!!! HOLY CRAP thats SO AWESOME!!!#@$#$


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 27, 2007)

..Thats Link.

Lole


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 27, 2007)

MeleePwnNoobs said:


> EVERYONE THE GAME DESIGNERS OF BRAWL ACCIDENTALLY POSTED A CHARACTER THAT WE WEREN"T SUPPOSED TO SEE YET. It was posted on the smashbros.com website on Sep. 24 Mon. 2007. the trophies section showed us a new character without them noticing. MASTER CHIEF!!!!! HOLY CRAP thats SO AWESOME!!!#@$#$[/SIZE]



HOLY CRAP!


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 27, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> ..Thats Link.
> 
> Lole



dang your fast. REALLY! are you sure


----------



## Amped Lightning (Sep 27, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> That is why you should NEVER, under any means, play with ANYONE who goes under tourneyfag rules.



i don't play with items... they get in the way... and if you continue to use items constantly, it will become that you have to use items to win.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 27, 2007)

chaos_remiX9 said:


> i don't play with items... they get in the way... and if you continue to use items constantly, it will become that you have to use items to win.



Do you only play on the flattest levels in the game too?


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 27, 2007)

chaos_remiX9 said:


> i don't play with items... they get in the way... and if you continue to use items constantly, it will become that you have to use items to win.



well thats stupid, they can be fun in moderation, just not over used.


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 27, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Do you only play on the flattest levels in the game too?



STOP BEATING ME!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 28, 2007)

Japan Time 9/28



Tournies? Bah


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 28, 2007)

Rofls. Man, it'd be much better if this kind of application was used for Wi-Fi. And what the hell is with these names?


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 28, 2007)

_Of course, if you don’t have a large number of friends, you may not have much need for a tourney._

That's me ... 

Man those screen look slick tho. It's gonna be amazing just toggling thru the menus when it's first released.



QBnoYouкo said:


> Rofls. Man, it'd be much better if this kind of application was used for Wi-Fi. And what the hell is with these names?



lol yesh! comps get random names. Might be entertaining..


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Sep 28, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Man those screen look slick tho. It's gonna be amazing just toggling thru the menus when it's first released.



I said something like that when it updated! and no one cared...


----------



## Pein (Sep 28, 2007)

Those menu's look clean and simple I like them.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 28, 2007)

Pein said:


> Those *men's* look clean and simple I like them.



Ohohoho...someone has their eyes on Ike and Snake too?


----------



## Pein (Sep 28, 2007)

lol I meant to post menu's go's to edit.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh..trying to cover up the affection towards manliness I see :3


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 28, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> I said something like that when it updated! and no one cared...



...when what updated


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 28, 2007)

Bleh. Tourney mode seems to work similar to how it did on Melee. Here's for hoping there being new aspects of the mode they have yet to show.
Wi-Fi anyone?

Bland week for updates overall. Nothing extraordinary, everything was just meh. Except PT's FS.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Sep 28, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> ...when what updated



this update tonight, lol. I didn't say it on here.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 28, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> this update tonight, lol. *I didn't say it on here.*



ah.

>.> How come no one cared  

It's a true statement


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 28, 2007)

well i only used that mode a few times


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 28, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Hahah, nice cap
> (Nice avy too btw, Halo 3 is beyond awesome )



Thanks 
----------------
Tourney mode would be great if it's also for wi-fi


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 28, 2007)

Am I the only one that thinks Wi-Fi Tourney mode isn't the best of ideas?

I mean, a short tourney, sure. 

But participating in a 16 or 32+ one might be boring as hell depending on the rules. I mean, some people would probably have to stare at their Wii's for 30 mins before playing. It could be inconvenient.


----------



## Banshi (Sep 28, 2007)

if you could watch them while waiting your turn it would be ok


----------



## Pein (Sep 28, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Wi-Fi Tourney mode isn't the best of ideas?
> 
> I mean, a short tourney, sure.
> 
> But participating in a 16 or 32+ one might be boring as hell depending on the rules. I mean, some people would probably have to stare at their Wii's for 30 mins before playing. It could be inconvenient.



I'm sure they will have multiple matches at the same time to quicken the pace.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 28, 2007)

Woah I  missed alot.
Final smash for Poke as expected but awsome xD;;

I like the clean menus also,and they did update the tourny a bit,you can do 2-4 players with COM's too.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 28, 2007)

Todays update sucked,.....


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 28, 2007)

Well..... onto the next update.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 28, 2007)

Tahlem=noob said:


> Well..... onto the next update.


Too bad this week's updates are over.

I'm hoping October will have a month of good updates. Overall, September was kinda chummy. I blame Diddy Kong mostly.


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 28, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Too bad this week's updates are over.
> 
> I'm hoping October will have a month of good updates. Overall, September was kinda chummy. I blame Diddy Kong mostly.



yeah, so i just hope they start updating with the cool things.


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 29, 2007)

My only incentive to play Tourney is if there were unlockables. Even just trophies or something. However, I think Anime Expo is going to have a Smash Bros. Brawl tournament next year (as they did last expo with Melee, I think), so it will probably be put to good use then. ^_^


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 29, 2007)

Hm, this week wasn't as jaw-dropping as I had hoped it to be (with Snake being last Friday's update). Next week should be some more revelations, I predict a more in depth look into Subspace Emissary on Monday.


----------



## Aman (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, I was hoping for something better but this update did  on your Wii Remote.

And the fact that there's a globe in the background is kinda interesting.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 29, 2007)

What are the chances of Isaac from golden sun to make it into brawl?


----------



## Ziko (Sep 29, 2007)

About 2.3%.

Anyway, I cant wait for Brawl! All the updates I really care about is the Character updates though 

When was this suppose to be released again?


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 29, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> What are the chances of Isaac from golden sun to make it into brawl?


Low if the whole icon thing is 100% true.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



_Q: Hello David Hayter! I have to say that you are one of the greatest voice actors ever, and you do a great job as snake. I was wondering, are you going to voice Snake in Super smash bros. brawl?

A: I am indeed voicing Snake in ?Smash Bros.? I?ve recorded it already, and I believe that fans of both games are going to be extremely happy. It?s very cool. That?s all I can say.

DH_



Fucking awesome. I'm glad he'll be voicing Snake in Brawl.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 29, 2007)

Fuck yeah, voice actors!

Here's hoping the Subspace Emissary actually has story cutscenes for every character and that the characters that usually talk in their respective games talk.


----------



## Frieza (Sep 29, 2007)

i think Isaac  has a great shot. When Japan did that online survey.. Isaac was in the top 10. Plus he was mentioned in most gaming magazines regarding Smash Bros. as a potential character. He is going to be an unlockable.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 29, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Low if the whole icon thing is 100% true.


My guess is that icon thing is just the icons someone is putting together. Like how I was sorting the characters by series.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 29, 2007)

We're one step closer to a Subspace Shadow Moses!


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 29, 2007)

Maybe, but you never know.

A really unexpected character might come along and surprise the hell out of us.


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 29, 2007)

isaac's chances for getting in... my hopes are 100% of course  but realistically... it's probably not very high...

and if the icon list thing is true, then pretty much 0%, since golden sun starts with an O in japan...  so i'm hoping that it really isn't true >_<

if he's not a playable character... probably AT?


----------



## dokhma (Sep 29, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Maybe, but you never know.
> 
> A really unexpected character might come along and surprise the hell out of us.



Yeah, i wish they would add koopa turtle.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 29, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, it's show time! :X

Actually, I'm wondering if during Subspace Emissary there will be a cutscene with him and the Colonel talking.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 29, 2007)

At the end of the first trailer the Colonel's having a codec conversation with Snake. I don't know if they did that conversation just for the trailer but there's a possibility it'll be included in the game. 

I'm expecting some kind of misson briefing for Snake during Subspace Emissary.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 29, 2007)

Pit's cutscene for me got me so hyped for this mode.It actually looks like a story mode and one for each character would just blow my mind away with love xD


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 29, 2007)

I wanna see snake shoot fox right in the head.


----------



## dokhma (Sep 29, 2007)

Tahlem=noob said:


> I wanna see snake shoot fox right in the head.



yeah that would be pretty cool. Cut scenes for all the characters would be amazing.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 30, 2007)

Tahlem=noob said:


> I wanna see snake shoot fox right in the head.


youre forgeting fox reflector


----------



## Hylian (Sep 30, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Low if the whole icon thing is 100% true.



what whole icon thing? 

i really hope isaac's in brawl, and seeing the golden sun composer in the musician list gives me hope..


----------



## K!suke (Sep 30, 2007)

What about Rockman.EXE? He's been in loads of games on the GBA and he would make a great 3rd party character. Although it would be difficult to get CAPCOM to consent...


----------



## Hiruko (Sep 30, 2007)

Who else reckon's kyogre'll be pokeballed? Seems obvious to me. It'd do waterspout lulz. 

Other balled pokemon I want to see
Rayquaza - Outrage or something
Dialga - Roar of time
Palkia - Spacial rend
Arceus - Judgement (like, 1/1000 chance)
Darkrai - Dark void (makes screen black)
Tyranitar - Sand stream/stone edge (Appears, damages with sandstorm then slashes with stone edge)
Hitmontop - Rapid spin
F.E.A.R Rattata - Endeavour + quick attack (this ones for lol)
Latios - Luster purge


----------



## K!suke (Sep 30, 2007)

That's way too many legendaries for the game man, they'd definitely add more regular Pokemon than legendary ones.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 30, 2007)

Well in Melee, the Pokéballs we had containing Legendaries were the legendary bird trio, the legendary beasts, Ho-oh + Lugia, and Mew + Celebi. That's 10, unless I'm forgetting some.


----------



## dokhma (Sep 30, 2007)

K!suke said:


> That's way too many legendaries for the game man, they'd definitely add more regular Pokemon than legendary ones.



yeah that would be cool if they added more regular, but legendary pokemon are the best.


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 30, 2007)

dokhma said:


> yeah that would be cool if they added more regular, but legendary pokemon are the best.



no more pokemon. they have enough already.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 30, 2007)

dude... we want something new to come out of a ball instead of a stupid goldeen or cyndaquil.

...We want freakin Rhyperior or Electivire man...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 30, 2007)

I bet a Jirachi and Manaphy will pop up somewhere like Mew and Celebi did.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 30, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Well in Melee, the Pok?balls we had containing Legendaries were the legendary bird trio, the legendary beasts, Ho-oh + Lugia, and Mew + Celebi. That's 10, unless I'm forgetting some.



Wobafett


----------



## MeleePwnNoobs (Sep 30, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Wobafett



nice dude!


----------



## K!suke (Sep 30, 2007)

But still, most of the legendaries had the same power. It was either obliterate all or do absolutely nothing at all.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 30, 2007)

......the legendary dogs just do damage....

Not obliterate.


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Sep 30, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> youre forgeting fox reflector



no and if that dosent work, just slit his throat.


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 1, 2007)

update: 

whoaaa i win. and awesome way to start the week =D


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 1, 2007)

press refresh 10 time....and....what do I get?

Plain old Lucas from Mother....

wait....surpass Ness...does that mean Ness is coming back?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 1, 2007)

DOJO UPDATE:
!?!?
LUCAS!!!!!!!!!!! OMG Nooo  NESS


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh wow, does this mean Ness is replaced?


----------



## Aman (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome. 

And no, I don't think that this means that Ness is out of the game. He was in the original game and has lots of fans.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 1, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> DOJO UPDATE:
> !?!?
> LUCAS!!!!!!!!!!! OMG Nooo  NESS





QBnoYouкo said:


> Oh wow, does this mean Ness is replaced?




Hold your horses....



			
				Masahiro Sakurai said:
			
		

> While he is timid in nature, he fights splendidly. Is it possible he can surpass even Ness?!



it can also mean Ness may return


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 1, 2007)

Expected. But good.


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 1, 2007)

or, it could mean that he's better than ness, so ness isn't returning O.o i hope he comes back though >_<


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 1, 2007)

Holy...

Not expecting that 

Kid looks pretty cool. Seems like he could just be an alt costume for Ness tho.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 1, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> or, it could mean that he's better than ness, so ness isn't returning O.o i hope he comes back though >_<



if it is ture about the original charaters returning, then Ness should return.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, way to start off a new week. Wonder how much he'll differ from Ness.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 1, 2007)

Aman said:


> Awesome.
> 
> And no, I don't think that this means that Ness is out of the game. He was in the original game and has lots of fans.


Aye, but wasn't it mentioned that Ness initially wasn't gonna be in Melee? Of course, since in the end every vet from the first game returned, they should just let those guys return.


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah i'm really hoping that ness does return, but i'm just saying that it's possible he won't.

if he does return though, what differences are there going to be between ness and lucas? they can't have the same moveset, and i haven't played much of the MOTHER series, so i wouldn't know how they're different...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 1, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Aye, but wasn't it mentioned that Ness initially wasn't gonna be in Melee? Of course, since in the end every vet from the first game returned, they should just let those guys return.



He was going to be replaced by Lucas, who's game was supposed to be out around the release of Melee. The fact that got pushed back and Ness was added does add a slight fog asking the question "will Lucas replace Ness now, now that his game is out?" due to Lucas being shown.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 1, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> or, it could mean that he's better than ness, so ness isn't returning O.o i hope he comes back though >_<


Or it could mean that you could beat Ness with Lucas.


----------



## Hiruko (Oct 1, 2007)

Timid nature!? Crap, he might outspeed my Lucario!


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 1, 2007)

So, does anyone who has played Mother an idea onto what his moves could be?
IMO he looks cooler then Ness, and I dont think he will have Ness's moveset, as it would be kind of LAME to hav the WARNING NEW CHALLENGER screen just for a pallette swapped Ness.

In all, I like Lucas.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 1, 2007)

The phrase _"Is it possible he can surpass even Ness?!"_ is interesting. It could be a subtle hint for Ness returning. Like how they said stickers would be easier to get than trophies and it turned out that trophies were back. 

We don't know much about Lucas' moveset, there's a possibility Ness will return with his old moves while Lucas gets different ones. Ness being an alt costume wouldn't be a bad guess. Seriously, Lucas looks like Ness without his hat. Or maybe he'll be a clone


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 1, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Seriously, Lucas looks like Ness without his hat. Or maybe he'll be a clone



All the main characters of the MOTHER series look the same, especially Ninten and Ness.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 1, 2007)

but dint nintendo say that they werent countin Earthbound 1 as cannon in the story so Ninten=Non cannon that  what i read somewere


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Canon, not cannon.

And I'm still waiting on Falcon. >.O


----------



## slimscane (Oct 1, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> The phrase _"Is it possible he can surpass even Ness?!"_ is interesting. It could be a subtle hint for Ness returning. Like how they said stickers would be easier to get than trophies and it turned out that trophies were back.
> 
> We don't know much about Lucas' moveset, there's a possibility Ness will return with his old moves while Lucas gets different ones. Ness being an alt costume wouldn't be a bad guess. Seriously, Lucas looks like Ness without his hat. Or maybe he'll be a clone


Exactly, I think it is sort of just confirming Ness' return prays. Besides the hint, just the mere fact that Ness has been in both the original and Melee almost guarantees him a spot. Sakurai said that he didn't really like putting in characters that were regional, and because he called MOTHER 3 "japan-only," Ness would also have to be put in there as the only MOTHER character that western audiences know. On top of that, Lucas' move set already looks different than Ness' old one.

Point in case. The aerial move looks somewhat like Ness' FAir, but that doesn't really mean much when you have a move like in the picture above.

In all, Ness fans don't really have much to be worried about.  The more MOTHER love the better. Oh God, that sounded awful


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 1, 2007)

er... does that pic even show lucas doing a special move? isn't that the sun in the background next to him? O.o


----------



## slimscane (Oct 1, 2007)

I think your right, I just assumed it was a move XD None the less though, ness never makes that pose, so lucas couldn't be a clone, haha


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 1, 2007)

Falco-san said:


> So, does anyone who has played Mother an idea onto what his moves could be?
> IMO he looks cooler then Ness, and I dont think he will have Ness's moveset, as it would be kind of LAME to hav the WARNING NEW CHALLENGER screen just for a pallette swapped Ness.
> 
> In all, I like Lucas.



I played MOTHER 3 and I can tell you Lucas plays out just about the same as Ness.  Baseball Bat, Yo-Yo, all the PK moves.  Only different PK move Lucas had from Ness was PK LOVE instead of PK ROCKIN.  I dunno if that move will be in the game considering Ness didn't have PK ROCKIN in the previous Smash Bro. game.  

As much as I already decided Lucas being my main in Brawl, I hope Ness does return and we just have a difference like Fox and Falco or something.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 1, 2007)

Hmm...nice update.

I don't think Lucas will replace Ness, but who knows.


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 1, 2007)

hm... if they're pretty much the same... i guess if lucas doesn't replace ness he'll be a luigi-fied version?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 1, 2007)

Lucas looks awesome, but I'd still prefer Ness over him


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 1, 2007)

1 word. Cowlick.



zagman505 said:


> hm... if they're pretty much the same... i guess if lucas doesn't replace ness he'll be a luigi-fied version?



Although the development team didn't put enough effort to change the standard moves of the veteran fighters, but I'm sure each of the new challengers will stand out with a different set. Okay, so it wasn't one word. Bite me.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 1, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> I played MOTHER 3 and I can tell you Lucas plays out just about the same as Ness.  Baseball Bat, Yo-Yo, all the PK moves.  Only different PK move Lucas had from Ness was PK LOVE instead of PK ROCKIN.  I dunno if that move will be in the game considering Ness didn't have PK ROCKIN in the previous Smash Bro. game.
> 
> As much as I already decided Lucas being my main in Brawl, I hope Ness does return and we just have a difference like Fox and Falco or something.



But you're sort of ignoring how all most of Ness' PK moves weren't actually his. PK Fire is Poo's move, PK Thunder is Paula's. In fact, the only PK move that Ness uses that's his own is Flash, and that was only added in Melee.

Sakurai has stated in the past that he doesn't want clone characters, so it would be more like a Mario/Luigi dichotomy than a fox/falco. It should also be noted that if there are several characters that use swords, there's no reason there can't be more than one that uses a baseball bat


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 1, 2007)

Aw...I was sorta dissapointed when I was making the dramatic slow scroll-down to see a character everyone pretty much hyped D:

He does look cool though,I've always liked MOTHER designs,although,I think poo would be pretty awsome.
The only way ness should ever get kicked out is if lucas is a clone,cause no way in hell I want clones in this game >_<
Let's hope they show some of his moves tomorrow 

2 months to go


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 1, 2007)

Maybe this whole week's updates will be nothing but new characters


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 1, 2007)

Grevane said:


> 1 word. Cowlick.
> 
> 
> 
> Although the development team didn't put enough effort to change the standard moves of the veteran fighters, but I'm sure each of the new challengers will stand out with a different set. Okay, so it wasn't one word. Bite me.


chaging alot of the old character moves would be terrible many people would  have complain.


----------



## MeleePwnNoobs (Oct 1, 2007)

*hey*

i think that terran from starcraft broodwar should be in brawl!!!!  its alright guys, you like my ideas/


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 1, 2007)

So let's consider some things
So far,there is 21 released characters on the site,that's 4 away from the number in melee.

If this site is like melee's,this means all the current characters are here to start with.
That also means more unlockable characters,which i would say be a vast...40+ chatacters.
That also supports the reasoning for CFalcon or Ness not being shown as they've been unlockables each game so far.
Not to mention the questioning of bringing back old unlockable characters[and sheik being an independent or part of zelda] and clones,or replacing clones with[HOPEFULLY!!!] new movesets or basically new characters.


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 1, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Maybe this whole week's updates will be nothing but new characters



That would be awesome.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 1, 2007)

Indeed. Don't see it happening, though. Plus, I'd rather have things like Final Smash and movesets thrown in there too anyways; a week of just character updates and nothing else would be pretty boring actually because of that, since all it would do would be gather hype for the updates containing their moves and final smashes, really.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 1, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> So let's consider some things
> So far,there is 21 released characters on the site,that's 4 away from the number in melee.
> 
> If this site is like melee's,this means all the current characters are here to start with.
> ...


SSBB's roster will be larger than SSBM's roster. No doubt about that. 

Of the 21 characters revealed, only 4 are female :/
Hopefully there will be more girls in the game.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 1, 2007)

^Actually there are 5 girls in SSBB so far.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 1, 2007)

Uh..theres Zelda, Shiek, Samus, Peach...

Who else is in the game thats female and playable?


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 1, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Uh..theres Zelda, Shiek, Samus, Peach...
> 
> Who else is in the game thats female and playable?



Shiek's a dude,

Zero suit samus,Nana[ice climbers],samus,zelda,peach...
yeah.

MIA FROM GOLDEN SUN!!! *shot*


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 1, 2007)

^ eh no. Sheik's a gal.



Violent-nin said:


> ^Actually there are 5 girls in SSBB so far.


Who's the 5th? So far the female characters revealed on the dojo are Zelda, Peach, Samus and Zero Suit Samus. Samus and Zero Suit Samus might count as one. That leaves us with 3 or 4 girls depending on how you look at it. 

Assuming that Sheik returns, we still have few female characters compared to male characters. Lyn was a missed opportunity, I'd be so happy if she was a playable character instead of an AT.

edit: I didn't take Nana into consideration seeing how Popo and Nana are the same fighter and players only control Popo.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 1, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> ^ eh no. Sheik's a gal.
> 
> 
> Who's the 5th? So far the female characters revealed on the dojo are Zelda, Peach, Samus and Zero Suit Samus. Samus and Zero Suit Samus might count as one. That leaves us with 3 or 4 girls depending on how you look at it.
> ...



Well actually, you can take control of Nana if you shield break Popo. 

Don't forget In Melee, there are two costumes for Popo to lead the duo and there are also two for Nana.


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Oct 1, 2007)

Right for sheik being a man. but does this matter. the update was disappointing.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 1, 2007)

Im pretty 100% sure they said Sheik's a dude,just it's actually zelda she used her magic to transform into a guy.Dunno.
And yeah,the latter of the costumes for ice climbers,you can control her :/

Why was it dissapointing tahlem?


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 1, 2007)

Violent-nin said:


> Well actually, you can take control of Nana if you shield break Popo.
> 
> Don't forget In Melee, there are two costumes for Popo to lead the duo and there are also two for Nana.


Oh yeah, I forgot about being able to control Nana by changing their colors. Still, the lead character's Popo and Nana just tags along as the support character. Regardless of you being able to control Nana by changing costumes. Popo was meant to be the lead 

And my point stands! Nintendo should include more female characters.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 1, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about being able to control Nana by changing their colors. Still, the lead character's Popo and Nana just tags along as the support character. Regardless of you being able to control Nana by changing costumes. Popo was meant to be the lead



Yeah, because Nintendo was sexist. 

Poor Nana. 



> And my point stands! *Nintendo should include more female characters*.



But yeah all that aside, I agree..they definitely need to add more female characters to Brawl.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 1, 2007)

What girl characters could be added? Majority of lead characters are dudes or....it..things 
and not cameos,only nintendo characters.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 1, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> What girl characters could be added? Majority of lead characters are dudes or....it..things
> and not cameos,only nintendo characters.


Well I definitely think Lyn would've been a good playable character instead of an AT.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 1, 2007)

Krystal from the Star Fox series has a decent chance of making it.


----------



## MeleePwnNoobs (Oct 1, 2007)

Tahlem=noob said:


> Right for sheik being a man. but does this matter. the update was disappointing.




I just care about didey kong


----------



## Totitos (Oct 1, 2007)

Sheik is a guy?

I prefer Lyn as a playble character.


when are we getting CF


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 1, 2007)

Gutts said:


> when are we getting CF



Within the next 40 or so updates, as thats how many weekdays are left till Brawl, give or take.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 1, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Within the next 40 or so updates, as thats how many weekdays are left till Brawl, give or take.



if Captain Falcon doesnt show on the next three updates,then TenshiOni will give me his admin powers 

we need more villians on Brawl


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 1, 2007)

slimscane said:


> But you're sort of ignoring how all most of Ness' PK moves weren't actually his. PK Fire is Poo's move, PK Thunder is Paula's. In fact, the only PK move that Ness uses that's his own is Flash, and that was only added in Melee.
> 
> Sakurai has stated in the past that he doesn't want clone characters, so it would be more like a Mario/Luigi dichotomy than a fox/falco. It should also be noted that if there are several characters that use swords, there's no reason there can't be more than one that uses a baseball bat



Aye that's true, I somewhat lied there, considering I haven't played MOTHER 2 since 2006 (awaiting a VC release before I start playing, I must support) 

So I guess it's possible Lucas could have PK Freeze and it looks like in the picture he has Thunder, but it could be Star Storm, guess we'll know sometime soon since they usually show off the character's moves after revealing him or her.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 1, 2007)

Gutts said:


> *Sheik is a guy?*
> 
> I prefer Lyn as a playble character.
> 
> ...



Nope. Sheik is a girl, there's no evidence to support Sheik is a guy.

CF is almost certainly in the game, but he might not be shown on the DOJO..or maybe he will..who knows.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 1, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Well I definitely think Lyn would've been a good playable character instead of an AT.



That's just grabbing at straws. The fact of the matter is that there are more male lead characters than there are female. I think that Paula would be a good addition, but then they would have to change Ness' move set :S. It's not a big deal, you should play a character because their good, or fun, not because of their sex.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 2, 2007)

Brawl needs more females...and not neutral gendered Pokemon...<<
Though Jiggly will return


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2007)

Got a hard on for Jynx, Yoshi?


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 2, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Brawl needs more females...and not neutral gendered Pokemon...<<
> Though Jiggly will return



lol nice sig.

Slimscane you missed the point of the post you quoted.

Lyn should've been in because she rocks, not just because she's a girl.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 2, 2007)

*New Update*

*Snake Joins the Brawl!* & *Shadow Moses Island*

(A Video and a new stage)


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 2, 2007)

Today seems to be.....

ah....Snake land and vid.


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 2, 2007)

lol got beat to it. interesting update... maybe? O.o


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 2, 2007)

He sounds....familiar....


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 2, 2007)

'Oly crap, must watch new videos.


----------



## Caustic (Oct 2, 2007)

I like this double update. 

Seems like Snake's box is an item? I want to say it's his taunt, but I'm not so sure.

And if Metal Gear REX is in Shadow Moses, I guess it's less likely to be Snake's final smash.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 2, 2007)

Hahaha, that video is old news to me at least. it was on TGS 

But I do love that music~


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 2, 2007)

LOL lmao at the videos on the stage update  :rofl


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 2, 2007)

great...beware of farts, Snake going to eat Yoshi and a new pairing of SnakSamu

I wanna point out that Mario seem to have a diffenert va


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 2, 2007)

_He also attacks by farting_ The way he says that is priceless.

Sounds like ZS Samus is gonna be a speed demon. Nice, but I hope she's not too much like Sheik.

Level looks pretty cool.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn, these are freakin' hilarious videos for the Shadow Moses Island update. My favorite quotes from each:

_"...How about I capture one so we can see how they taste like?"_

_"Mei Ling, Samus took her clothes off!"_

_"By farting?! Are you kidding me?!"_


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 2, 2007)

agreed, they're freaking awesome. can't wait to see the ones for like... bowser, kirby, metaknight


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 2, 2007)

Mario's VA IS always Charles Martinett. It's good to hear them differently though. It means they all recorded new voice tracks for Brawl instead of reusing voice tracks (ie, Mario 64's voice, OoT's Young and Adult Link's voices etc.) These voices were ripped from the game...<<


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 2, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> agreed, they're freaking awesome. can't wait to see the ones for like... bowser, kirby, metaknight


I do wonder exactly what part this is in the game. If there's a different dialog for each character it would seem more likely that a player eventually reaches Shadow Moses in the Subspace Emissary mode and whichever character you play as you will get that specific dialog. Then again, it could work the other way around somehow.


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 2, 2007)

or maybe if you just have snake playing in shadow moses, then at random times this will pop up concerning one of the other players?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh, I can just see the dialog about Luigi, and them having no information whatsoever on him beyond him being "that green guy"


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 2, 2007)

haha yeah, that would be awesome. "he must be a big fan of mario"


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 2, 2007)

OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD! Fuck yeah!!

Shadow Moses <3 
I'm loving the "!" icon.
Metal Gear REX appearing diminishes the chances of it being Snake's FS, oh well, atleast it made it in the game. Metal Gear RAY looks cool too, I like REX's design better though. 


> _Apparently one other kind appears, too. It?s supposedly a slightly newer model._


Hmm another model, any idea what it could be?


Damn awesome vids, four of them to watch. Seeing Snake in action is a pleasure, poor Mario having to take all the beating. The MGS theme somehow manages to pump me up everytime I hear it. 

The codec conversations are hilarious 
Ah it's so good to hear David Hayter's voice, Snake wouldn't be Snake without that distinct voice.


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 2, 2007)

I can already see his convo with the Colonel about Cpt.Falcon.

Snake: "Colonel, who is he?"

Campbell: "Snake, that is Captain falcon, a great bounty hunter and an F-Zero race car pilot. Watch out for his Falcon Punch, its a slow move, but its devastating.."

Snake:"Colonel...."

Campbell: "Yes Snake?"

Snake: "He's so awesome...."

Campbell: "I know Snake...I know..."


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Hmm another model, any idea what it could be?



Metal Gear Mk. II!!!


----------



## Birkin (Oct 2, 2007)

aDA,CFMacmC
ascmkZXCMZXCZ
XCZ
XC
ZXC
MZXCZX
C

MY Shadow Moses, in this game?! A.W.E.S.O.M.E


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 2, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Metal Gear Mk. II!!!


That would be great. It could change to stealth mode, turn invisible and run around electrifying players


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 2, 2007)

qwefasfwevafasvcwgat
vasgfh ha ety4  ea
eglertjbk;
a615jBEST FCKING UPDATE EVER.



			
				Snake said:
			
		

> "Colonel!"
> "What is it Snake?"
> "I'm not dying for some strange reason, no matter how many times I get hit..."
> "Oh, I forgot to tell you Snake. That's the damage percent meter."
> "Damager percent meter?"


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 2, 2007)

made up conversations found at 4chan:


> COLONEL: That's the Pokemon Trainer, his debut was in Pokemon Red and Blue versions for the Game Boy.
> SNAKE: Why do I have to fight all these monsters instead of him?
> COLONEL: Because he's in the background.
> SNAKE: Couldn't I just-
> ...





> Snake : Who's this green elf?
> Colonel : That's Link, from The Legend of Zelda, and he's not an elf; he's a Hylian.
> Snake : A Hylian? Does he use some kind of magic?
> Colonel : No, but his arsenal is bigger than even yours. He's got a lot of weapons at his disposal, so stay on your toes.
> ...





> SNAKE: This guy with a bandanna and the sneaking suit, who was he?
> COLONEL: That's you Snake... Wait, "who WAS he?" Snake... don't tell me you...
> SNAKE: Yeah...
> COLONEL: Snake, what have you done? You've changed history. You've created a Time Paradox!





> Snake: Wait wait wait...so let me get this straight. She...transforms herself...into a he?
> Colonel: Not quite, the process is shrouded in mystery but technically she's still a she in this form.
> Snake: Uh...technically? Colonel I'm feeling really uncomfortable here.
> Colone: Why?
> ...



Some of them are pretty funny.


----------



## Jesus Date (Oct 2, 2007)

I love these snake conversations. The one about Samus is the best


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2007)

She took her clothes off!!

Lol, I love this update!!!!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 2, 2007)

Falco-san said:


> I can already see his convo with the Colonel about Cpt.Falcon.
> 
> Snake: "Colonel, who is he?"
> 
> ...



LOL I approve.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 2, 2007)

I just notice that Snake sound somewhat like Zabuza from Naruto.

And I can't wait for a Pikachu explanation...maybe why it has no trainers.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah he sounds a lot like Stephen Jay Blum... but it must be a coincidence.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 2, 2007)

Funniest update ever.

Win.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 2, 2007)

Why are people referencing other videos? Theres only the Mario one.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 2, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Why are people referencing other videos? Theres only the Mario one.


Scroll down to the bottom of the Shadow Moses Island update. There you'll find 3 funny vids. Guess it's more correct to call them codec conversations.


----------



## Akira (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys, i know this might sound stupid or incredibly late, but is Brawl being delayed in the uk?


----------



## Birkin (Oct 2, 2007)

It still pisses me off that Mei Ling got an American voice.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 2, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Scroll down to the bottom of the Shadow Moses Island update. There you'll find 3 funny vids. Guess it's more correct to call them codec conversations.


Ah, they weren't on the UK update page.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 2, 2007)

^ True. None of the European sites had the codec conversations :/



Locke said:


> Guys, i know this might sound stupid or incredibly late, but is Brawl being delayed in the uk?


Europe's being screwed as usual. 

Europe: TBA 2008


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 2, 2007)

Goku said:


> It still pisses me off that Mei Ling got an American voice.



Wasn't Kim Mai Guest the VA for all versions of Mei Ling?



> During the making of Metal Gear Solid, Guest was the second choice for the role of Mei Ling because the producers balked at hiring Guest who at the time was an inexperienced voice actress to voice such a fairly important role.
> 
> However the person originally favored for the role botched their final audition so badly Guest ended up getting the role, which is arguably her most famous one to date.
> 
> Upon winning the role of Mei Ling in Metal Gear Solid, Guest picked up her character's Chinese accent over the course of three days.



Hm, maybe she got a bit rusty with her Chinese accent over time? After all, Twin Snakes came out three years after Sons of Liberty and now Brawl is three years more after that.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 2, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Funniest update ever.
> 
> Win.



seconded... i want to "catch up" to Samus as well...


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 2, 2007)

lol, Mario found Snake under the box.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 2, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Europe's being screwed as usual.
> 
> Europe: TBA 2008


No! No no no no! Why must life torment me like this?


----------



## dokhma (Oct 2, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> No! No no no no! Why must life torment me like this?



I think your being screwed becaues america is a way bigger audience than europe, so they could care less. idk thats what i think.

The update was cool, the movie should have shown more fighting though.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Oct 2, 2007)

"He attacks by farting" XD XD XD XD


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 2, 2007)

"Mei-Ling, Samus just took her clothes off!"

Priceless.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 2, 2007)

On a side note...

My updated Brawl wallpaper! Now with added Lucas goodness~

Fate-Stay Night OST


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 2, 2007)

Whoa, nice one Yoshitsune. I'd like to see the final form once all the characters are revealed.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 2, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> On a side note...
> 
> My updated Brawl wallpaper! Now with added Lucas goodness~
> 
> smilie


Very nice!  I also cna't wait to see the final version of this. 

As for the update, it caused many lols to be had. xD I can only imagine what some of the lines for the other characters will be like...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 3, 2007)

The videos were definitely win. I remember I only got to watch the Yoshi one first because all the others weren't loading right after. Damn, there must've been hella people loading those at the same time.


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 3, 2007)

nice wallpaper yoshi. almost update time! wonder what we get today.


----------



## <<Marth Is Here>> (Oct 3, 2007)

Haha, lol. Yea, yesterday's updates were funny. Snake reminds me of Hoss Delgado from the Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy (that is if anyone's watched it). Hope Marth comes back though, or I'll have to stick to Ike .


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 3, 2007)

update:


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 3, 2007)

man  the update is...
Snake join!!!  YAY!!!

oh wait...nvm mind....I refresh it too soon

we got a bike...and spiny shells


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 3, 2007)

oh. didn't see the lakitu thing down there. interesting. old school stuff makes a comeback i guess


----------



## <<Marth Is Here>> (Oct 3, 2007)

Aww, bad update today. Excitebike? I hoped for something more, seeing that we got a good update yesterday. Hope they show a better one by Friday. And, I was wondering, is Lucas replacing Ness?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 3, 2007)

Nostalgia update.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 3, 2007)

LOL Excitebike. Ironically, I'm not all that excited anymore. This update just doesn't compare to yesterday's. I don't understand why Lakitu and the Spinies are in this entry as well (except also be pixelated) but at least that means I hope they don't waste an update to explain those.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh heck yeah! Exitebike rox!!! I miss that game 

Trampling with them is gonna be fun. I hope they wipe out (when they hit you) or dive off the edge of the stage (when they miss) xD

lol at the flying one too o___o


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 3, 2007)

bah i dont care about exibike but i wish lakitu was in 3D or at least SNES sprite


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 3, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> bah i dont care about exibike but i wish lakitu was in 3D or at least SNES sprite



Why? It loses its nostalgia, and thats what SSB is mostly based around.


----------



## Nexas (Oct 3, 2007)

If I we don't get a Punch Out assist trophy or something to that effect then I am going to be most displeased with Sakurai


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 3, 2007)

Aww, Excitebike. I like how they are pixels, makes me remember the good old days. Finally we got ATs that are somewhat interesting and unique.

I can't believe we have had 3 good updates in row. Hope the trend continues rest of the week.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 3, 2007)

Haha nice, theres an Excitebike assist trophy as well as an Lakitu one too. 



Nagasumi said:


> I can't believe we have had 3 good updates in row. Hope the trend continues rest of the week.



Same here.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 3, 2007)

As soon as I saw Hammer Bros. being AT'd, I knew Lakitu would get into the game that way, as well. Hell yeah.

And Excite Bike addition is sweet. Love the pixel look Sakurai gave them.


So this week we've got....a new character, a new stage, a game play video, and two new assist trophies. And we're only 3/5 of the way done!!

I predict Lucas' special moves by the end of the week...I hope so, at least.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 3, 2007)

<<Marth Is Here>> said:


> I was wondering, is Lucas replacing Ness?


Probably not.


I love the 2d pixel look, makes me wish G&W was still in the game 
In the other Smashes I mainly played with items off, but these trophies are too awesome, I am going to have to play with items more often once brawl comes out. :amazed


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 3, 2007)

Seeing as the Icon Theory is turning out to be pretty much spot on, Game & Watch is all but confirmed. He's totally coming back.


----------



## Aman (Oct 3, 2007)

^G&W is basically confirmed.

EDIT: Beat to it.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 3, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Seeing as the Icon Theory is turning out to be pretty much spot on, Game & Watch is all but confirmed. He's totally coming back.



When did it show G&W Icon? :amazed

So you think there is going to be a playable Animal Crossing character?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 3, 2007)

slimscane said:


> When did it show G&W Icon? :amazed
> 
> So you think there is going to be a playable Animal Crossing character?



They didn't, but that list confirmed MOTHER before its showing, where it would show up, as was with DK, Metal Gear, and Ice Climbers.

The icons also confirm playable characters, which is why we know Captain Falcon is coming back. And AC has one..so they probably have a character too. But who? I donno lolz


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 3, 2007)

GIVE ME FALCON


----------



## slimscane (Oct 3, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> They didn't, but that list confirmed MOTHER before its showing, where it would show up, as was with DK, Metal Gear, and Ice Climbers.
> 
> The icons also confirm playable characters, which is why we know Captain Falcon is coming back. And AC has one..so they probably have a character too. But who? I donno lolz



What list?


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 3, 2007)

Repost: 

01: Dairantō Smash Brothers (Super Smash Bros.)
02: Donkī Kongu (Donkey Kong)
03: Fokkusu (Star Fox)
04: Hoshi no Kābii/Kābii (Kirby)
05: Kyaputen Farukon (F-Zero)
06: Metoroido (Metroid)
07: Mother (Earthbound)
08: Pokemon/Poketto Monsutā
09: Rinku (Zelda)
10: Sūpā Mario (Super Mario)
11: Yosshī (Yoshi)
12: Faia Emuburemu (Fire Emblem)
13:
14: Popo (Aisu Kuraima) (Ice climbers)
15: Dōbutsu no Mori (Animal Crossing)
16: Made in Wario (Wario Ware, it's NOT Wario as a whole)
17: Metal Gear (Metal Gear Solid)
18: Parutena no Kagami (Kid Icarus)

As you can see, franchises 1-11 are from the original Smash and they're in alphabetical order when written out in Japanese romanji.

Franchises 12-14, new to Melee, are also in Alphabetical order. It should be noted that the Japanese name for Ice Climbers was Popo. And 13 is obviously Mr. Game & Watch. He's all but confirmed.

And franchises 15-18, new to Brawl, follow the same rule.

So unless we get a franchise with a name alphabetically above Parutena no Kagami, we seem to be stuck there.

But hey, I'm fine with this seeing as the only three new franchises I REALLY want in Brawl happen to follow Pa. Pikmin, Rockman (Megaman), and Sonic. 


-------

So yeah, the icon theory seems pretty damn solid. If the alphabetical theory is wrong, one still can't argue the fact that the list is in order of franchises introduced per game. 12-14 belongs to Melee and there's only one other franchise besides Ice Climbers and Fire Emblem that was new to Melee: Mr. Game & Watch is definitely coming back.


----------



## Dark Aether (Oct 3, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> As soon as I saw Hammer Bros. being AT'd, I knew Lakitu would get into the game that way, as well. Hell yeah.
> 
> And Excite Bike addition is sweet. Love the pixel look Sakurai gave them.
> 
> ...



I personally want to see Ike's final smash more than anything this week. I mean, they showed Pkmn trainer's and diddy kong's, I hope Ike is next. I'm itching to see what it is ever since Up+b became his Aether attack.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 3, 2007)

'Kyaputen Farukon'? XD


----------



## Splyte (Oct 3, 2007)

honestly that alphabetical order theory is one of the most retarded theories there has been. they just used character names as opposed to series titles just so the thing would work.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 3, 2007)

Perhaps. It does seem to be true though, since it's already predicted that certain characters, and sure enough, those charactes appeared. So, it does seem to be how Nintendo organized things on the site and thus does work for predicting characters.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 3, 2007)

i just watched the Snake videos in Japanese and it's great stuff. Although the English version makes it much more funnier.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 3, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Repost:
> 
> 01: Dairantō Smash Brothers (Super Smash Bros.)
> 02: Donkī Kongu (Donkey Kong)
> ...


Interesting, I hadn't seen this before, but that list seems a tad small. Well, it will be interesting to see what updates the following months hold.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 3, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> But hey, I'm fine with this seeing as the only three new franchises I REALLY want in Brawl happen to follow Pa. Pikmin, Rockman (Megaman), and Sonic.



We don't know if theres anything after Kid Icarus there. Sonic in Japan..is well, Sonikku, and that certain comes after Parutena no Kagami. And with all the rumors and drama around him, I wouldn't be surprised IF he IS in the game, the Brawl blog would never put that on there but make him the hardest character to unlock.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 4, 2007)

shield!


hmm looks like a couple of moves, have to wait for english site.


And Fox's FS! It's the landmaster <3


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 4, 2007)

update:


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 4, 2007)

cool....

I see a tank as the update

lol free ride ppl.  just paid up your life.

as a assed bonus, we got Lucus and Diddy pose.


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 4, 2007)

oh lol i missed the 2nd update


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 4, 2007)

Well what do you know, Snake chased Zero Suit Samus after all. Nice dodging moves there.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 4, 2007)

Another day, another great update. They're spoiling us with all these double updates 

I like the bubble effect of the shield, looks cool. And yeah, there's certaintly something going on between Snake and Samus...

Fox's FS = Win


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 4, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Well what do you know, Snake chased Zero Suit Samus after all. Nice dodging moves there.





Nagasumi said:


> Another day, another great update. They're spoiling us with all these double updates
> 
> I like the bubble effect of the shield, looks cool. And yeah, there's certaintly something going on between Snake and Samus...
> 
> Fox's FS = Win



am i spam on this topic....

OMG!!!  I SEE A SNAKE X SAMUS FC COMING SOON!!!!

meh....yeh....no mayer where, it's always those two.  maube because they're cool.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 4, 2007)

I want my king dedede! >[



plz nintendo i'll give you a dollar


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 4, 2007)

lol yeah snake is really going after samus O.o but seriously, this week has been filled with pretty awesome updates. of course, the shield/dodge update wasn't that great (with the exception of snake and samus lol), but we do get the landmaster as well =D


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 4, 2007)

cheifrocka said:


> I want my king dedede! >[
> 
> 
> 
> plz nintendo i'll give you a dollar



phew....giving them a dollar is like telling Bush to eat a slug for a penny.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 4, 2007)

cheifrocka said:


> I want my king dedede! >[
> 
> 
> 
> plz nintendo i'll give you a dollar


You'll need more than the world "plz" and a single dollar of American currency. Maybe a ton of Yen might be better.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd give more but I just lost my job


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 4, 2007)

and anyway, you'll be giving them more than a dollar by buying the game =P


----------



## Hiruko (Oct 4, 2007)

Does this mean the jumping dodge is back too?


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 4, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> cool....
> 
> I see a tank as the update
> 
> ...


Ah, I didn't see that before you mentioned it.
What's Zelda doing? Her taunt is to sit down?


----------



## furious styles (Oct 4, 2007)

you gotta admit dedede would be a wicked character. i don't even care if he's some kirby/ice climbers clone. he's a pudgy evil penguin with a huge hammer. booyah.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 4, 2007)

In b4 do a barrel roll.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 4, 2007)

cheifrocka said:


> I'd give more but I just lost my job


Well I think you need that money more. Nintendo earn a great deal more in Yen for each game they sell. A single dollar of American money means nothing to them.


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, I never saw the Landmaster coming. I always thought it would be an airstrike or something, but the Landmaster....never would have guessed.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome update.  And... called it:


Shiron said:


> Perhaps. Although, I could just see Fox's Final Smash being temporarily gaining Krystal's staff, and having his moveset changed around it.
> 
> Much better though (at least better than that) for Fox would be calling in a fleet of Arwings/tanks (forget what they were caled) to attack everyone on the stage.
> This is what I see as most likely for them.


Well, not exactly, but close enough.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 4, 2007)

Win week is win.



			
				Sakurai said:
			
		

> *Yayyy! It's a free ride!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Don't ride the Landmaster!*​


I totally lol'd.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 4, 2007)

OMFG!!!! LANDMASTA!! Dream come true. Heck yeah Sakurai, heck yeah.



Shiron said:


> Awesome update.  And... called it:
> 
> Well, not exactly, but close enough.



Yes!! I'm glad they listened to you xD


And Samus' roll-dodge was outshined but jeez, that looks excellent .


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 4, 2007)

good FS cant wait for ganondorf confirmation


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 4, 2007)

Ganondorf's Final Smash had best be Piggy Transformation.

I want epic Ganon vs Giga Bowser Brawl if possible.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 4, 2007)

YES!!!

Finally Fox's final smash!!!!!!!!!!

The:.............landmaster.........

I wonder what will happen if you land on somebody....


----------



## slimscane (Oct 4, 2007)

Why is this week so good? Is every week going to be like this now?


----------



## K!suke (Oct 4, 2007)

Has Marth been confirmed that he's out of the game? I wish we could see more of Ike's gameplay to find out if he plays more like Marth or like Roy.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 4, 2007)

It sounds like he plays like neither of them, but I honestly believe they are both out of the game anyway.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 4, 2007)

some how, I think this week might be like the Spiderman games, great games only to set u up for a mediocore one.


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 4, 2007)

well, we'll never know until the update. but i really hope that it is a good update to finish the week properly.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 4, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Why is this week so good? Is every week going to be like this now?


Aye, every week starting from this one and up to the game's release will be full of win 

This week we've had a character profile, a  gameplay vid, a stage, two assist trophies, a Smash 101 and a Final Smash. Things we haven't had so far are character moves, pokeballs, game mode,  Subspace Emissary update, music and normal items.

I'm expecting something great tomorrow. Megaton!!


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 4, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> well, we'll never know until the update. but i really hope that it is a good update to finish the week properly.



yeah...I hope so....

out of topic, OMG a IchiRuki FAN!!!!!  HI!!!


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 4, 2007)

haha hi...? lol

and it'd be nice if every week were like this from now on, but that's... a bit much to ask for, i think O.o


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 4, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> haha hi...? lol
> 
> and it'd be nice if every week were like this from now on, but that's... a bit much to ask for, i think O.o



eh....too much...we still need an update deicated about air attack.


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 4, 2007)

meh i guess. i want to see more character updates  either that or stages


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 4, 2007)

Fox's FS looks pretty good, can't wait to play as him


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 4, 2007)

Tahlem=noob said:


> uhh i hate this place, no freedom of speech of im out of here. _*Unnesssary swearing at forum removed*_


Freedom of speech is fine but according to the reason for removing the post you flamed for no reason. You should respect the forum rules and members. Claiming that not allowing flaming isn't allowing freedom of speech is no different from saying that posting porn is an expression of... Something like freedom of speech and shouldn't be forbidden.

You can express your opinion but you need to be nicer. Most forums have these same rules, not willing to follow them? Best not join any forums.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 4, 2007)

Tahlem=noob said:


> o i guess thats too bad. well im gonna go find a forum that isnt gay like naruto forums and lets us talk freely. i live in america not fucking china. so fuck you.



Really? You put you live in Canada


----------



## slimscane (Oct 4, 2007)

Tahlem=noob said:


> o and by the way, fox is a noob, get used to it.



I don't really like fox either.

See? I respected your opinion, despite you octuple (?) post.


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Oct 4, 2007)

slimscane said:


> I don't really like fox either.
> 
> See? I respected your opinion, despite you octuple (?) post.



yes and i thank you for that, but seriously you wanna see flame meet me in real person and talk about the subject. 

No i dont live in canada. i just put that because, well idk.

i just said fox was a noob and gave an example. whats so "flaming" about that


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 4, 2007)

Tahlem=noob said:


> just cause i post my opinion you delete it. its just plain opinion go _*Whoa, none of that*_


See my post, your opinion and flaming are two different things.



Tahlem=noob said:


> o and by the way, fox is a noob, get used to it.


Really? You're username tells a different story.



Tahlem=noob said:


> so try and stop me. ill come back, this thread and this site wont see the last of me


I though you said you were out of here? Not a man of your word eh?



Tahlem=noob said:


> i bet anyone who dosent believe in freedom of speech should have all sexual parts removed. so whoever deleted my post, ill find you......


Riight...



Tahlem=noob said:


> ha report me i dare you


I don't need to.



Tahlem=noob said:


> o i guess thats too bad. well im gonna go find a forum that isnt gay like naruto forums and lets us talk freely. i live in america not fucking china. so fuck you.


China? Where did that come from? Oh and good luck finding a forum that doesn't have a rule against flaming. If you do people will probably flame you.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh man I love Fox's Final Smash. Online play should be a blast.


----------



## geG (Oct 4, 2007)

Tahlem=noob said:


> uhh i hate this place, no freedom of speech of im out of here. fuck all of you and your pricky pussy asses





Tahlem=noob said:


> fuck you all of you





Tahlem=noob said:


> just cause i post my opinion you delete it. its just plain opinion go suck a dick you cunts.





Tahlem=noob said:


> o and by the way, fox is a noob, get used to it.





Tahlem=noob said:


> so try and stop me. ill come back, this thread and this site wont see the last of me





Tahlem=noob said:


> i bet anyone who dosent believe in freedom of speech should have all sexual parts removed. so whoever deleted my post, ill find you......





Tahlem=noob said:


> ha report me i dare you



**


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Oct 4, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> See my post, your opinion and flaming are two different things.
> 
> 
> Really? You're username tells a different story.
> ...



Im only here to prove my point than leaving. im a man of my word dont forget it. if i ever find out who you are maybe ill have some practice. china kills people who think they can speak and do freely. ill find one that isnt as gay as this one.

goodbye...


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 4, 2007)

Tahlem=noob said:


> Im only here to prove my point than leaving. im a man of my word dont forget it. if i ever find out who you are maybe ill have some practice. china kills people who think they can speak and do freely. ill find one that isnt as gay as this one.


Theres nothing wrong with being gay, I happen to have a friend who is gay and I was in a class full of bi-sexuals, so please refraim from using it as an insult.

Yeah, find me in person. Theres quite a distance between the UK and North America and I doubt you have a way of tracking me, considering Gaiash Ketoji is not my real name. Even if you did, I'd report you for stalking and get you arrested.

Also like I said freedom of speech and insulting are different. Saying "I don't like this character" acceptable, freedom of speech, meanwhile "this character is a piece of *words used by you in your recent posts are used from this point on*" is character bashing and the admins are allowed to delete the post.

Oh and a forum without these rules would be either really bad and/or inhabited by flamers who will insult anything about you.


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 4, 2007)

Holy crap!

Fox's final smash looks....


----------



## dokhma (Oct 4, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Theres nothing wrong with being gay, I happen to have a friend who is gay and I was in a class full of bi-sexuals, so please refraim from using it as an insult.
> 
> Yeah, find me in person. Theres quite a distance between the UK and North America and I doubt you have a way of tracking me, considering Gaiash Ketoji is not my real name. Even if you did, I'd report you for stalking and get you arrested.
> 
> ...



ummm what happened?


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 4, 2007)

Viral said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> Fox's final smash looks....


Indeed, but Pokemon Trainer has the best, after all *It's super effective!*


----------



## dokhma (Oct 4, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Indeed, but Pokemon Trainer has the best, after all *It's super effective!*



 very true.


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 4, 2007)

Fox`s final smash ...is ....just ...so.... .


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 4, 2007)

dokhma said:


> ummm what happened?


Swear words were thrown in my face.


----------



## Banshi (Oct 4, 2007)

Super effective?................is that a Pun?

And fox's fs looks...........hmmmmm


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 4, 2007)

I missed alot;

I love Snake's intro and coversations

_"Her loss"_ 

The pixel AT's arn't too fancy,but it's a nice update with pixel goodness.

YES! We need more giant FS! I love Fox's,now I could have a battle between his and Giga Bowser


----------



## slimscane (Oct 4, 2007)

Tahlem=noob said:


> goodbye...



Bye, have fun!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 4, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> YES! We need more giant FS! I love Fox's,now I could have a battle between his and Giga Bowser



Haha, that would be great. Also I'm sure there will be more Giants (atleast 2 more) 4 wait Giant off!


----------



## dokhma (Oct 4, 2007)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Haha, that would be great. Also I'm sure there will be more Giants (atleast 2 more) 4 wait Giant off!



ha yes, i bet ganon's (if he returns which he probably will) will be some giant ball of energy.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 4, 2007)

Hehe, yay! I am back lol.
Awesome updates this week! (I know I'm behind lol)
Lucas was a big shock to me, but I think he looks pretty awesome 

My (Realistic) hope is on a Captain Falcon or Ness update tonight 
That would make this week ultimate.

Agreed for the Ganon transformation FS. As previously mentioned, a Giga Bowser/Ganon/Landmaster fight would be epic. Of course, it would probably never happen, considering the chances of all 3 getting a Smash Ball item at the exact same time is.. impossible? Unless you can spawn items in training mode again lol. Still, its very likely IMO that they will put a restriction on them so you can only use them one at a time, regardless of game mode.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 5, 2007)

To end this week....

um....ADVENTURE MODE..CAN...BE...PLAYED CO-OP!!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 5, 2007)

JAPAN TIME

TEAMS 



BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 5, 2007)

OMFG co-op play. Sweet.

They're really going all out with The Subspace Emissary.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 5, 2007)

aNOTHER thing i NOTICE...enemy life is life bars.


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 5, 2007)

wow. nice way to end the week =D i love playing co-op XD


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 5, 2007)

Definitely a nice way to end the week. Co-op play!

OMG there's an Intense Mode now. That sounds funnnnn.

The whole thing about characters joining your team sounds awesome too. Also, I love the map screen layout. Mmm, sidescrolling background is neat too.


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 5, 2007)

hm. intense mode huh. that should be pretty fun.

btw, what do you all make of this?

"There’s a method for powering yourself up as needed to do battle with the Subspace Army—a method that has not been seen before."

predictions?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 5, 2007)

Something silly maybe 

I find it ironic the co-op mode plays like Kirby Superstar/Dreamland 3/Sonic 2/3&K, where the focus is on the main character, but the secondary character comes back on the screen.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 5, 2007)

Heh, basically it is that...

It's a shame the co-op is two players and not up to four but it's still awesome.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 5, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Definitely a nice way to end the week. Co-op play!
> 
> OMG there's an Intense Mode now. That sounds funnnnn.
> 
> The whole thing about characters joining your team sounds awesome too. Also, I love the map screen layout. Mmm, sidescrolling background is neat too.



Intense mode is going to make me cry _*;________;*_

...but it's gonna be fun as crap at first 


_There?s a method for powering yourself up as needed to do battle with the Subspace Army?a method that has not been seen before._

RPG elements possibly?


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 5, 2007)

eh i hope not. rpgs are fun, but i just don't see brawl as an rpg...


----------



## Hiruko (Oct 5, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> "There?s a method for powering yourself up as needed to do battle with the Subspace Army?a method that has not been seen before."
> 
> predictions?



*SUPER SAIYAN!!!!!*


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 5, 2007)

Hiruko said:


> *SUPER SAIYAN!!!!!*



yeah....u keep dreaming...


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 5, 2007)

God, intense mode is going to be a blast. Imagine dozens of enemies attacking you at the same time. I'm going to start with normal though, just to be on the safe side.



> _The protagonists form teams based on the developments in the story, and the characters they encounter join their team._


I'm guessing this means the story could branch in different directions. The choices you make affects which characters you meet and team up with. Remember the video clip with Zelda and Peach being caught? Most likely you'll only team up with whoever you save. Surely there will be other similar scenarios throughout the story.


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 5, 2007)

hm. i think i'll start with easy lol. blitz through easy mode to get back in touch with the controls and to get a feel for the story, and then work my way up through the ladder up to intense. man i can't wait =D gah just 2 more months.

haha i guess that means that most likely i'll be trying to save zelda then. unless she can't change into shiek anymore, in which case i dno.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 5, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> hm. i think i'll start with easy lol. blitz through easy mode to get back in touch with the controls and to get a feel for the story, and then work my way up through the ladder up to intense. man i can't wait =D gah just 2 more months.
> 
> haha i guess that means that most likely i'll be trying to save zelda then. unless she can't change into shiek anymore, in which case i dno.



Don't see a reason they would take away that ability (zelda down-B). One of the most creative additions to Melee imo.


But of course we all know Zelda > Sheik so it wouldn't be that big a loss :]


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 5, 2007)

Sheik, no Sheik, the result is the same. I'd save Zelda either way.

Zelda > Peach


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 5, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> I'm guessing this means the story could branch in different directions. The choices you make affects which characters you meet and team up with. Remember the video clip with Zelda and Peach being caught? Most likely you'll only team up with whoever you save. Surely there will be other similar scenarios throughout the story.




Well, since Kirby was the only one left to fight Petey then I guess that means he teams up with whoever he saves (wonder what happens to the other one). I'm guessing Mario meets Pitt after getting blasted off into the sky (by a cannonball?). I'm wondering how/if they're going to fit Snake into the equation.

The only thing I'm worried about is playability, does this mean that you're stuck as the characters that the game designated you as? Or is it that the cutscenes change _depending_ on what character you chose? This will be interesting...


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 5, 2007)

Grevane said:


> The only thing I'm worried about is playability, does this mean that you're stuck as the characters that the game designated you as? Or is it that the cutscenes change _depending_ on what character you chose? This will be interesting...



Ah yes.

I was hoping it would be depending on who you pick....but once he got more into the explanation it sounded like you're character selections are somewhat preset.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 5, 2007)

it an awesome update


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 5, 2007)

you'll probably be able to pick from anyone once you've beaten the game, I'd think.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't help but love co-op in a mode like this.


----------



## chrisp (Oct 5, 2007)

Confirmed online? Nice, I'll get this for sure.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 5, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Well, since Kirby was the only one left to fight Petey then I guess that means he teams up with whoever he saves (wonder what happens to the other one). I'm guessing Mario meets Pitt after getting blasted off into the sky (by a cannonball?). I'm wondering how/if they're going to fit Snake into the equation.


Ah, that sounds right. I'm guessing that's how the story begins. I'd like to see Mario knocking into Pit in the sky, should be a fun encounter. I'm sure Snake will make it in the story. We've only seen early parts of the adventure mode and don't know much about how it'll progress. Shouldn't be a problem for them to fit him in.



Grevane said:


> The only thing I'm worried about is playability, does this mean that you're stuck as the characters that the game designated you as? Or is it that the cutscenes change _depending_ on what character you chose? This will be interesting...


Looks like you won't be able to choose between characters freely but rather start with either Mario or Kirby. I'm sure that you'll unlock other protagonist as the story advances.
 See the red arrow pointing downwards? Could indicate there will be more than two teams to choose from.


Don't know how many time I've said it but I'll emphasize it once more. This week has been the greatest week of updates. Everything revealed have been awesome.


----------



## Hiruko (Oct 5, 2007)

Captain Falcon and Samus. That'd be a pwnsome team


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 5, 2007)

Hiruko said:


> Captain Falcon and Samus. That'd be a pwnsome team



muaha bounty hunters F T W! They should team up in another game. Now *that* would be the epitome of co-op play.

This co-op looks more than decent though. It's a good option for when you get tired of regular multiplayer brawling.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 5, 2007)

Well this week has been full of great updates.

Hopefully next week is just as good or even better than this week.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 5, 2007)

Hiruko said:


> Captain Falcon and Samus. That'd be a pwnsome team



Grr....Samus/Snake! 

Or better yet, best team ever; Captain Falcon/Captain Falcon

Of course, the game'd crash and lock up at a screen saying "An error has occurred! Too much Falcon. Please consult your instruction manual for more information on the awesomeness of Captain Falcon"


----------



## slimscane (Oct 5, 2007)

Ness/Lucas, real ultimate power 

So are they still going to have the regular SP modes, or is space Emissary replacing them?


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Oct 5, 2007)

*Post your Brawl character lists!*

Mario:
Mario
Luigi
Peach
Bowser
Yoshi
Wario

Donkey Kong:
Donkey Kong
Diddy Kong

Zelda:
Link
Zelda/Sheik
Ganondorf
MM Link with Mask Movesets and Fierce Deity Link transformation

Metroid:
Samus/Zero-Suit
Ridley

Earthbound:
Ness
Lucas

Kirby:
Kirby
Metaknight

F-Zero:
Captain Falcon

Fire Emblem:
Marth
Roy
Ike

Pokemon:
Pikachu
Jigglypuff
Mewtwo
Pokemon Trainer
Missingno
Lucario
Blaziken

Star Fox:
Fox
Falco
Wolf

Retro:
Pit
Ice Climbers
Game and Watch
Little Mac

Misc:
Issac
Olimar
Ray MK 2
Tom Nook

2nd/3rd Parties:
Snake
Kalas
KOS-MOS
Phoenix Wright


----------



## Kyousuke (Oct 5, 2007)

This game is going to be amazing in my control..... in December.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 5, 2007)

Heres mine:

Mario:
Mario
Luigi
Peach
Bowser
Yoshi
Normal Wario 

Donkey Kong:
Donkey Kong
Diddy Kong

Zelda:
Link
Zelda/Sheik
Ganondorf
MM Link with Mask Movesets and Fierce Deity Link transformation

Metroid:
Samus/Zero-Suit
Ridley
Metroid Fusion Samus as a Alt costume
Earthbound:
Lucas

Kirby:
Kirby
Metaknight
Dedede 

F-Zero:
Captain Falcon

Fire Emblem:
Marth
Ike

Pokemon:
Pikachu
Jigglypuff
Mewtwo
Pokemon Trainer


Star Fox:
Fox
Wolf
Krystal

Retro:
Pit
Ice Climbers
Game and Watch
Little Mac
That guy from star tropics.

Misc:
Issac
Some guy from the advance Wars series
Mii

2nd/3rd Parties:
Snake
Sonic 
Megaman
Leon(Just cause Snake need an M-rated friend. )
Simion/Soma/Alucard
Geno/Sora
Johnny Turbo(lol)


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice Co-op! Always wanted that in SSB but never really expected them to put it in.


----------



## Sasugay (Oct 5, 2007)

I really want the game but everytime there's an update that's not Falco returning, I get more and more disapointed, I'm assuming Wolf will be in there but I don't want him to replace Falco, just for all 3 to be in (Fox Falco Wolf)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 5, 2007)

Mein listo 

Mario:
Mario
Luigi
Peach
Bowser
Yoshi
Waluigi [Maybe]
Daisy [Maybe]


Donkey Kong:
Donkey Kong
Diddy Kong
King K. Rool

Zelda:
Link
Zelda
Sheik
Ganondorf
Vaati
Epona [Lol I wish]

Metroid:
Samus
Ridley


Earthbound:
Lucas
Ness
Flint

Kirby:
Kirby
Metaknight
King Dedede

F-Zero:
Captain Falcon
Black Shadow
Deathborn
Blood Falcon

Fire Emblem:
Marth
Ike
Sigurd
Celice
Leaf

Pokemon:
Pikachu
Jigglypuff
Mewtwo
Pokemon Trainer
Psyduck [lols]

Star Fox:
Fox
Wolf
Krystal
Falco
James McCloud

Other including third parties:
Stafy [The Legend of Stafy]
Sonic [Sonic the Hedgehog]
Simon Belmont [Castlevania]
Hawke [Advance Wars]
Goemon [The Legend of the Mystical Ninja]
Bomberman [Bomberman]

More or less, that'd be what I would want.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I really want the game but everytime there's an update that's not Falco returning, I get more and more disapointed, I'm assuming Wolf will be in there but I don't want him to replace Falco, just for all 3 to be in (Fox Falco Wolf)



There's no way Falco will be replaced by Wolf. Fox/Falco is much more unique then Fox/Wolf. And I mean, I know being unique doesnt mean getting a spot in Brawl, but I just can't see that happening. Being my favorite Starfox character, I myself would love to see Wolf in SSBB (At least above Falco) But I dunno. I just can't see it working. Maybe AT?

IMO, if anyone else from Starfox gets in, it most likely will be Krystal.. 
I pray to god she won't be in, because I *HATE* her, but I just see it as a large possibility, considering having very few female characters as well as only 2 Starfox characters so far (Most likely meaning at least one more will be added).



*Spoiler*: __ 





Goofy Titan said:


> Mein listo
> 
> Mario:
> Mario
> ...






Roy Removal?  I guess I shouldnt be surprised, seeing as its you, lol.
And lol @ James McCloud. Has he ever even been shown in a Starfox game? (You're referring to James as in, Fox's dad.. right? Because if you were talking about James McCloud the F-Zero pilot, he would have been in the F-Zero section)?


----------



## dokhma (Oct 5, 2007)

yes very epic. but if they put in SS4 goku, that would be epic. 

Fuji should realize who i am at this point.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 5, 2007)

this game is going 2 kick major ass


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 5, 2007)

dokhma said:


> Fuji should realize who i am at this point.



lol, yes


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 5, 2007)

dokhma said:


> yes very epic. but if they put in SS4 goku, that would be epic.
> 
> Fuji should realize who i am at this point.



I know who you are >


Anywho!
!!!!
Very sweet indeed,I mean,there's some 1-player games I would love to have 2 players,and this is the greatest example ever.It seems like the story mode is pretty long;Also,I love the side scrolling stages like adventure mode in Melee;Was my favourite :]
If you look at the monsters in subspace,you'll see there's quite a few different stages,so I'd say about 8-12...
This was a godly week,totally worth praising.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 5, 2007)

Ehh, am I the only one that's not fond of Fox's final smash? :/

Good to see that the Subspace Emissary mode isn't just for one player.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Oct 5, 2007)

god dammit now there are two Nesses, i couldnt even stand one


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 5, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> Ehh, am I the only one that's not fond of Fox's final smash? :/
> 
> Good to see that the Subspace Emissary mode isn't just for one player.



I'm going to say yes because everyone else's hearts are aflutter.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> I know who you are >
> 
> 
> Anywho!
> ...



lol! Nice. And yeah, it was definately a great week.



Captain Pimp said:


> Ehh, am I the only one that's not fond of Fox's final smash? :/



Well, I mean it's not the greatest thing in the world, but its pretty cool I think. I don't know if you've ever played any Starfox games, but the Landmaster pretty much owns everything in sight  Plus, I mean, it's a freaking tank. Can't go wrong with that IMO lol.



Roy Mustang said:


> god dammit now there are two Nesses, i couldnt even stand one



lol. Whats wrong with Ness? He's an awesome character with a unique fighting style.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Oct 5, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> lol! Nice. And yeah, it was definately a great week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i just hate him, his stupid bat, i hate whenever i fight him hes like the cheapes figher in the game


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 5, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> If you look at the monsters in subspace,you'll see there's quite a few different stages,so I'd say about 8-12...
> This was a godly week,totally worth praising.


I hope you're right about the stages. They could easily put that amount of stages on the map screen, assuming that the one shown is just a part of the whole map. 

Lol, I'm bringing up this picture again:
Look at the top, right corner. Seems like there will be a completion level to each stage, on this pic Skyworld's 83% cleared.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 5, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> I hope you're right about the stages. They could easily put that amount of stages on the map screen, assuming that the one shown is just a part of the whole map.
> 
> Lol, I'm bringing up this picture again:
> Look at the top, right corner. Seems like there will be a completion level to each stage, on this pic Skyworld's 83% cleared.



Hurm...
Nice call.
So I guess each stage have different events,and hopefully;Each own it's Boss.
So,I guess we can see 2-3 stages already on the map,and look at the different enviornments,oh how I will love this.
Hmm...so...what am I gonna do when I first get the game..
Drool at the awsomeness of this game or play subspace first?


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 5, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> i just hate him, his stupid bat, i hate whenever i fight him hes like the cheapes figher in the game



You're _t_ button malfunction thar? 

And you don't know what you're talking about if you're saying Ness was cheap. In Melee he was one of the weakest characters.

If you meant in the original, I might see a semblance of truth. Still, he wasn't a pick-up-and-bash-peoples-face-in character there either.



Captain Pimp said:


> Ehh, am I the only one that's not fond of Fox's final smash? :/



You disappoint me CP


----------



## Roy Mustang (Oct 5, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> You're _t_ button malfunction thar?
> 
> And you don't know what you're talking about if you're saying Ness was cheap. In Melee he was one of the weakest characters.
> 
> ...



im talking bout both, and that never happened to you? the guy is always on the other side of the map and while im fighting some other mofo he comes from behind and bats me in the back of head


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 5, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> im talking bout both, and that never happened to you? the guy is always on the other side of the map and while im fighting some other mofo he comes from behind and bats me in the back of head



loool. Well technically that could happen with any character, not just Ness xD And it's even more risky for Ness to come up close to use the bat because it's got a short reach compared to say Marths f-smash.

I figured most Ness players tend to sit on the other side of the stage and PK Flash the crap out of you when you're busy fighting someone else. Now _that_ is cheap


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 5, 2007)

With a mode like co-op Adventure, one can see how it would make sense to include the team of Sonic and Tails. I guess we all can dream.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Oct 5, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> loool. Well technically that could happen with any character, not just Ness xD And it's even more risky for Ness to come up close to use the bat because it's got a short reach compared to say Marths f-smash.
> 
> I figured most Ness players tend to sit on the other side of the stage and PK Flash the crap out of you when you're busy fighting someone else. Now _that_ is cheap



lol in my case, ness is the only character who was doing that. and i play as Marth most of the time so its kinda lucky (but usually Ness did it when i was Link or Kirby)


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 5, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> With a mode like co-op Adventure, one can see how it would make sense to include the team of Sonic and Tails. I guess we all can *nightmare*.







Roy Mustang said:


> lol in my case, ness is the only character who was doing that. and i play as Marth most of the time so its kinda lucky (but usually Ness did it when i was Link or Kirby)



Well...sucks to be you -___-

Just watch your back next time  

Be ready! Vigilance


----------



## jebara (Oct 6, 2007)

at the beggining of the year i had high hopes 4 this game but i also had high expectations 4 wii versions of sonic and mario party but after they sucked (thanks 2 the wii nunchuks) i gave up on wii and now on ps3 and 360 playing games like heavenly sword, warhawk and halo 3 but thats besides the point, so since i dont care about the wii anymore i dont care  about the games, so i dont care about the characters and if it suckeed im not suprised becuse wii is ruining all the nintendo games and is such a disapointment


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 6, 2007)

jebara said:


> at the beggining of the year i had high hopes 4 this game but i also had high expectations 4 wii versions of sonic and mario party but after they sucked (thanks 2 the wii nunchuks) i gave up on wii and now on ps3 and 360 playing games like heavenly sword, warhawk and halo 3 but thats besides the point, so since i dont care about the wii anymore i dont care  about the games, so i dont care about the characters and if it suckeed im not suprised becuse wii is ruining all the nintendo games and is such a disapointment



... so? if you don't care about wii, its games or the characters, then why the hell are you posting in here? this thread is for people who want to talk about the game, not for people who want to whine about how they don't like any new video games. if none of the games coming out are to your liking, then stop playing them, and don't bother telling us, because frankly, i don't give a shit. sorry if this sounds harsh, but i absolutely hate it when people feel that they have to tell the world when something doesn't meet their expectations.



on topic with the game, i wish they would make it so that up to 8 players could play. it'd probably be too much for the game to handle, but imagine being able to hook up 4 wiimotes and 4 gc controllers, and have a massive 8 player game =D it'd be so much more fun, more chaos, and less switching of players if you have a lot of people


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2007)

jebara said:


> at the beggining of the year i had high hopes 4 this game but i also had high expectations 4 wii versions of sonic and mario party but after they sucked



Theres your problem. Out of the 3 you had expectations for, only 1 has been assume since day 1 to be good, and thats Smash.

Lol @ buying Mario Party though. Shit sux, like the Sonic game


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 6, 2007)

jebara said:


> at the beggining of the year i had high hopes 4 this game but i also had high expectations 4 wii versions of sonic and mario party but after they sucked (thanks 2 the wii nunchuks)


I'm sorry but I fail to see how the Wii ruins a game (except changing Link from being left handed but hes still left handed on the Gamecube LoZ:Tp, plus SSBB keeps him left handed). If the game sucked it was the game, not the console. You're not as smart as your L avatar might make you seem.



jebara said:


> i gave up on wii and now on ps3 and 360 playing games like heavenly sword, warhawk and halo 3


So you wasted money on a PS3? Those things cost too much. Also Halo is over rated.



jebara said:


> but thats besides the point, so since i dont care about the wii anymore i dont care  about the games, so i dont care about the characters and if it suckeed im not suprised becuse wii is ruining all the nintendo games and is such a disapointment


Last I checked to Wii games with iconic characters are amazing. The only Wii games I don't care for are Wii sports, but thats because I hate sports. However I guess someone who got a console which consists of nothing but shooting games can't understand the greatness that is the Wii.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 6, 2007)

Well.. I think the Wii sucks too..
360 is by far and away the better console out now IMO.
Wii just doesn't have the games.. Im not impressed at all with any of them, be it LoZ:TP, MP:3 Corruption, Warioware, or whatever.
In fact, the only reason why it will be worth anything to me is due to SSBB, and possibly ToS2 (So far I'm not impressed with it though).
PS3 is by far the worst of the 3 though. Extremely expensive, and no good games (Though I will admit it's graphics are top-notch).

I just don't get why people go so crazy over the Wii. It really isn't that amazing.

Anyways, I don't want to go off topic, so im done for now.


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 6, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Well.. I think the Wii sucks too..
> 360 is by far and away the better console out now IMO.
> Wii just doesn't have the games.. Im not impressed at all with any of them, be it LoZ:TP, MP:3 Corruption, Warioware, or whatever.
> In fact, the only reason why it will be worth anything to me is due to SSBB, and possibly ToS2 (So far I'm not impressed with it though).
> ...



well, not surprising considering that the 360 had a one year head start on the wii. tbh, even with me being the big nintendo fan i am, i've been getting a little bored with the wii ever since i beat twilight princess. didn't feel like starting super paper mario (might start it later) and none of the other games i had seemed particularly interesting. i was waiting for games like metroid prime 3: corruption (haven't got it yet), super mario galaxy and brawl to kinda revitalize the interest.

and yeah, we should probably move this discussion over to the wii discussion thread or something, and get this place back to talking about brawl.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 6, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> well, not surprising considering that the 360 had a one year head start on the wii. tbh, even with me being the big nintendo fan i am, i've been getting a little bored with the wii ever since i beat twilight princess. didn't feel like starting super paper mario (might start it later) and none of the other games i had seemed particularly interesting. i was waiting for games like metroid prime 3: corruption (haven't got it yet), super mario galaxy and brawl to kinda revitalize the interest.
> 
> and yeah, we should probably move this discussion over to the wii discussion thread or something, and get this place back to talking about brawl.



Yep. I completely agree. Used to be 100% Nintendo fan, but ever since 360 was released, I've been leaning more and more towards Microsoft. I still absolutely LOVE my Gamecube though 

Anyways, to get back on track with SSBB, I guess i'll post the character list I just made up lol.

Mario:
- Mario (Dr. Mario Alt. Costume)
- Luigi
- Bowser
- Yoshi
- Wario
- Peach

Donkey Kong:
- Donkey Kong
- Diddy Kong

Zelda:
- Link
- Ganondorf
- Zelda
- Young Link (Just for Santen's sake lol)

Metroid:
- Samus (Dark Samus Alt. Costume)
- Ridley
- Weavel

F-Zero:
- Captain Falcon (Blood Falcon Alt. Costume, as well as maybe Phoenix)
- Black Shadow

Eathbound:
- Ness
- Lucas

Starfox:
- Fox
- Falco

Kirby:
- Kirby
- Meta-Knight

Pokemon:
- Pikachu
- Jigglypuff
- Mewtwo
- Pokemon Trainer

Fire Emblem:
- Roy
- Ike
- Hector
- Athos

Ice Climber:
- Ice Climbers

Other:
- Solid Snake (Metal Gear)
- Pit (Kid Icarus)
- *Sheena* (Tales of Symphonia)
- Regal (Tales of Symphonia)
- Megaman (Megaman Series)
- Bomberman (Bomberman Series)
- Viewtiful Joe (Viewtiful Joe Series)
- Master Chief (Halo)
- Ryu Hayabusa (DOA/Ninja Gaiden)

I believe that's 39 in all. Not too unreasonable I think? lol. Too many 3rd party characters probably. And the only reason I even added people like Peach, Zelda and Ice Climbers is because they are already confirmed  lol. Game&Watch and Marth can also be added in too I guess for 41 total.


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 6, 2007)

Well they did say that third-party characters would amount to one or two at the most, aside from Snake.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 6, 2007)

Woot, online play!!!! I hope they keep Shiek, she  is my one and only true character. If her speed is used perfectly with your timing, she is a very tough character!!! Most people think that she sucks, but I usually prove those people wrong


----------



## Hylian (Oct 6, 2007)

oh man adventure mode co-op which intense difficulty sounds really fun now

(still hoping for isaac/felix for brawl)


----------



## TenguNova (Oct 6, 2007)

Well, here's my list. I tried to make it as realistic as possible, as I don't think there will be more that 45 characters in the game. I also took the icon theory and Sakarai's poll results into consideration when making it.

Note: *Bold* = a character that needs to be unlocked

Donkey Kong
1. Donkey Kong
2. Diddy Kong

Star Fox
3. Fox
*4. Falco*

Kirby
5. Kirby
6. Meta Knight
*7. King Dedede*

F-Zero
8. Captain falcon

Metroid
9. Samus
10. Zero Suit Samus
*11. Ridley*

Mother
12. Lucas
*13. Ness*

Pokemon
14. Pikachu
15. Pokemon Trainer
*16. Jigglypuff*
*17. Mewtwo*
*18. Lucario*

Legend of Zelda
19. Link
20. Zelda
*21. Ganondorf*
22. Skeik

Super Mario Bros./Yoshi
23. Mario
24. Bowser
25. Peach
*26. Luigi*
27. Yoshi

Fire Emblem
28. Ike
*29. Marth*

Retro
30. Ice Climbers
31. Mr. Game & Watch
32. Pit

Other Series
*33. Animal Crosser*
34. Wario
*35. Captain Olimar*

3rd Party
*36. Snake*
*37. Sonic*
*38. Other 3rd Party (Most likely either Megaman, Pac-man, Bomberman, Geno, or some other mascot character)*


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 6, 2007)

*Sigh* might as well do a list for me.

Donkey Kong
 Donkey Kong
 Diddy Kong

Star Fox
 Fox
 Falco[Different move set]

Kirby
 Kirby
 Meta Knight
 King Dedede

F-Zero
 Captain falcon

Metroid
 Samus
 Zero Suit Samus
 Ridley

Mother
 Lucas
 Ness

Pokemon
 Pikachu
 Pokemon Trainer
 Jigglypuff
 Mewtwo
 Lucario

Legend of Zelda
 Link
 Zelda
 Ganondorf[better have new moveset]
 Skeik[as seperate character from Zelda]
 Majora mask link

Mario
 Mario
 Bowser
 Peach
 Luigi

Yoshi
 Yoshi
 Birdo 

Fire Emblem
 Ike
 Marth[different moveset from Roy]
 Roy

Retro
 Ice Climbers
 Mr. Game & Watch
 Pit

Other Series
 Animal Crosser
 Wario

3rd Party
 Snake
 Sonic to prevent massive babies from crying
 Bomberman

Dream 3rd Party
 Kalas
 Gibari
 ToS character 
 Knuckles

That's 42.
Im hoping that Sakurai wont release the hidden characters yet,cause even though it's my list,I hope his is different  I like the suspense and twists


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 6, 2007)

So about how many characters do yall see being in this game??


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 6, 2007)

Like it was stated previously, I see a little less than 40 being in this game. I think thats a good amount for the new SSBB!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 6, 2007)

Spencer_Gator said:


> So about how many characters do yall see being in this game??



I'll be happy with around 30 characters minus clones 
But of course,my dream would be around 50


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 6, 2007)

At most maybe 40 characters in the game but around 30+ will be playable. From the original to Melee there was a jump of 14 characters so I'd expect the game for Brawl (after getting rid of characters like Pichu).


----------



## Ninjitsu (Oct 6, 2007)

Hope Captain Falcon's still in, he's always been my fave


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 6, 2007)

^It's basically guaranteed Falcon will return for Brawl. 

If for some reason he wasn't put in Brawl, every C.Falcon fan/user would be furious to say the least.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 6, 2007)

Violent-nin said:


> ^It's basically guaranteed Falcon will return for Brawl.
> 
> If for some reason he wasn't put in Brawl, every C.Falcon fan/user would be furious to say the least.



Which, means that everyone would be pissed off..
Considering everyone loves Captain Falcon lol.

Anyways, I guess somewhere between 35-40 characters. 50 sounds very nice though lol


----------



## Totitos (Oct 6, 2007)

FALCON PUNCH!!!!

I would be very piss off if he doesnt appear in the game


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 6, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Which, means that *everyone would be pissed off..
> Considering everyone loves Captain Falcon* lol.



So very true.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 6, 2007)

Looking over the Snake video for the thoudsandth time, I've gotta say, i love the new collision effects shown in the fight scene between Snake and Mario. It seems A attacks are gonna pack an extra punch in Brawl.


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 7, 2007)

hm... i would love for there to be something like 50 characters in brawl, but probably not likely XD considering it went from 12 to 25 from original to melee, i'm going to say close to 40 characters should be reasonable?

sigh. i want isaac


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 7, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Well.. I think the Wii sucks too..
> 360 is by far and away the better console out now IMO.
> Wii just doesn't have the games.. Im not impressed at all with any of them, be it LoZ:TP, MP:3 Corruption, Warioware, or whatever.
> In fact, the only reason why it will be worth anything to me is due to SSBB, and possibly ToS2 (So far I'm not impressed with it though).
> ...



PS3's got nothin yet......but wait till march of next year and you're gonna be droooooling for one 





Mishudo said:


> Birdo


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 7, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> PS3's got nothin yet......but wait till march of next year and you're gonna be droooooling for one



Dun, Dun, Shat! up. 



Santen Kesshun said:


> Mishudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Birdo



Nice lol. Thats the exact face I made when I first saw Birdo.


----------



## Aman (Oct 7, 2007)

I think that Brawl will have over fourty characters, but they might want to double up from Melee's amount of characters, so 50 characters is possible.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 7, 2007)

#1shirker said:


> Looking over the Snake video for the thoudsandth time, I've gotta say, i love the new collision effects shown in the fight scene between Snake and Mario. It seems A attacks are gonna pack an extra * FALCON* punch in Brawl.



Yup. **


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 7, 2007)

i tink about 45-50 character would be awesome


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 7, 2007)

Lol.
Yoshi needs his pink fruity partner in crime 
Although,I really dont want him in the game.xD

Basically,if it's like original from melee,it'll be 52 characters~


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 7, 2007)

52? shouldn't that be 51? O.o original to melee was double plus 1 (12 to 25), so going by that, brawl would be double 25 plus one, so 51... or we could go by an increase of 13 and say that it'll be 38 >_> pretty big difference...


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 7, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> 52? shouldn't that be 51? O.o original to melee was double plus 1 (12 to 25), so going by that, brawl would be double 25 plus one, so 51... or we could go by an increase of 13 and say that it'll be 38 >_> pretty big difference...



Just as I was about to correct it you come along and do it 
yes its 51 >_<;;


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 7, 2007)

oh. sorry >_> but yeah it kinda depends on which way you calculate. with the same change, it could be 38 or 51 characters, which is a huge difference... i just think it shouldn't be less than that, so we'll have at least 38 characters. but then, if we include clones and such... >_<


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 7, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> oh. sorry >_> but yeah it kinda depends on which way you calculate. with the same change, it could be 38 or 51 characters, which is a huge difference... i just think it shouldn't be less than that, so we'll have at least 38 characters. but then, if we include clones and such... >_<



Well,like you said,if it's like original,it's 38,but if it does the same principal as the original to melee,it'd be 51...

currently there's 21 confirmed characters.
In original,there was 4 unlockable characters.
In melee,there was 11 unlockable characters.

Now,if it's like the melee site,they won't show unlockable characters until the game is out;Hence why Ness or C.Falcon havn't been shown yet.
And we still don't know if Sheik is a seperate character or part of Zelda again.

So,if there was 38 characters,and we're done with free characters,there would be 17 unlockables,6 more then melee,and 13 more from original.
Now if there was _52_ it'd be kickass and I'd jump for joy  it would be 31 unlockables...which I doubt,so it'll probaly be 38 like you said.


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 7, 2007)

haha if there were 51, i think we could all agree that it'd be kickass. and i'd be jumping for joy with you  i think it'd be at least reasonable to have 40 characters... have like 22 starters and 18 unlockables.

but the thing is, if we don't count clones as new characters, then since there were 6 sets of clones (counting clones as virtually the same moveset with slight variations in effect, we have dr.mario/mario, pichu/pikachu, ganondorf/c.falcon, marth/roy, y.link/link, falco/fox), we only really got 7 new characters from original to melee...


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 7, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> haha if there were 51, i think we could all agree that it'd be kickass. and i'd be jumping for joy with you  i think it'd be at least reasonable to have 40 characters... have like 22 starters and 18 unlockables.
> 
> but the thing is, if we don't count clones as new characters, then since there were 6 sets of clones (counting clones as virtually the same moveset with slight variations in effect, we have dr.mario/mario, pichu/pikachu, ganondorf/c.falcon, marth/roy, y.link/link, falco/fox), we only really got 7 new characters from original to melee...



Around 40 would be awesome 
Although,I would *not* jump for joy if there was 51 characters and there were clones in it 
Didn't Sakurai say he didn't want to put clones in? I say give em new moveset,or good riddance,except roy,roy is god. xD

So in my opinion,the only thing that could ruin this game is clones;It's even worse since Im sure Sakurai was told the clones were horrible @_@;;

I sense we're gonna get alot of item updates


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 7, 2007)

hm. agreed, clones would be very bad. but hey, if there's 51 original characters, then i think we don't hafta worry about too many item updates, although i wouldn't mind. and anyway, AT updates are always cool.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 7, 2007)

double the amount of characters from melee? i think u guys are expecting too much..


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 7, 2007)

lol i'm not expecting double. that's a dream that i'm hoping will end up true, but not likely. realistically, i think we'll get around 40 characters.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 7, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> lol i'm not expecting double. that's a dream that i'm hoping will end up true, but not likely. realistically, i think we'll get around 40 characters.



Ditto.
It's just quarreling,but we also showed what amount of characters we thought were reasonable.

So far I only like Pokeman S.2,wario's stage,fire emblem stage,and the shadow moses.
Hope we see other stages soon.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't see 51 happening, but 38 is a good possibilty


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 7, 2007)

We know of 21 characters already. I'm expecting all of the SSB and SSBM veterans to return. Then there's the issue of clones, I hope they all have been eliminated. 

Expected number of third-party characters besides Snake is 2. Due to the symbol I think we will get an Animal Crossing character. And I don't think every newcomer has been revealed yet, so I'm guessing 3-5 entirely unknown newcomers.

So, 35-40 characters seems plausible.


Oh yeah, for tomorrow's update I predict music!


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 7, 2007)

Approximately 40 characters sound ideal to me.

Seeing as 4 or 5 of the Melee roster probably won't return due to their clone status, 40 characters is essentially doubling the Melee character roster. 

50 sounds a little too much. Sakurai would have to go from Superman to God in order to pull off that many original move sets without incorporating  clone characters which he dislikes.


----------



## MeleePwnNoobs (Oct 7, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Hahah, yeah. Your understanding that right.
> 
> But Pikas final smash has already been confirmed.



compared to bowsers its not even clutch


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 7, 2007)

MeleePwnNoobs said:


> compared to bowsers its not even clutch



Pikachu > Giga Bowser 

As for tomorrow's update, I hope they announce the new Animal Crossing character, just to get the thing out of the way. It's been bugging me for awhile now, so I just want them to announce it now, so I can look forward to better characters..


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 7, 2007)

Since when was Capt. Falcon unlockable?  I thought it was Ganondorf that was an unlockable in Melee, rather than the Cap?


----------



## MeleePwnNoobs (Oct 7, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Pikachu > Giga Bowser
> 
> As for tomorrow's update, I hope they announce the new Animal Crossing character, just to get the thing out of the way. It's been bugging me for awhile now, so I just want them to announce it now, so I can look forward to better characters..




somehow i dont think there will be an animal crossing character in brawl


----------



## dokhma (Oct 7, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Since when was Capt. Falcon unlockable?  I thought it was Ganondorf that was an unlockable in Melee, rather than the Cap?



The first smash. duh


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 7, 2007)

MeleePwnNoobs said:


> somehow i dont think there will be an animal crossing character in brawl


The Animal Crossing symbol means there will be at least one playable character from that series, otherwise there'd be no need to use that symbol and instead would use the regular Smash symbol.


----------



## MeleePwnNoobs (Oct 7, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> The Animal Crossing symbol means there will be at least one playable character from that series, otherwise there'd be no need to use that symbol and instead would use the regular Smash symbol.



where is the symbol?


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 7, 2007)

MeleePwnNoobs said:


> where is the symbol?



;

and things we know are confirmed but havn't been shown:
-Mario kart stage
-Nintendog AT


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 7, 2007)

Don't forget special moves and final smashes for some of the already mentioned characters. There's still thousands of things left to cover before going on to something else, but I hope Sakurai keeps it spread out into balanced weeks.

I'm also expecting a Link/Yoshi clip for Subspace Emissary soon:


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 7, 2007)

^ah,forgot about Kirby's final smash.

And I'm thinking subspace will be the first thing I do when i get the game;Or I'll check it out,enjoy it,then try to unlock/play all the characters


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 7, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> ^ah,forgot about Kirby's final smash.
> 
> And I'm thinking subspace will be the first thing I do when i get the game;Or I'll check it out,enjoy it,then try to unlock/play all the characters


Knowing me, I'd probably finish Classic mode first and unlock Jigglypuff, ahaha~.

(At least, I'm sure they still have Classic mode in there, Sakurai just doesn't wanna show it!)


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 7, 2007)

There won't be an update for the Nintendog as he was mentioned in the first update about Assist Trophies.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 7, 2007)

First thing I'm gonna do when I get the game is go to versus mode and beat the crap out of my roommates.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 7, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> ;
> 
> and things we know are confirmed but havn't been shown:
> -Mario kart stage
> -Nintendog AT


goldeen ,chikorita,hammer bros,and a few items too


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 7, 2007)

I'll probably make the big mistake of telling my best friends when I'm buying the game so that they come over ASAP and make me jump right into versus mode.

In an ideal world, I'd want to play Subspace Emissary first and start unlocking characters.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 7, 2007)

First thing I'm going to do is unlocking Snake 



Linkdarkside said:


> goldeen ,chikorita,hammer bros,and a few items too


I hope items that we already know of from screenshots and movies don't get their own updates. That would just be a waste. Actually, none of the SSBM items have gotten their own update. Except for crates and barrels, but they were redesigned for certain stages. And of course poke balls with their different effects and all.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 7, 2007)

If that's the case, Sakurai should just reveal a bunch of ATs for one update just like he did with Excitebike and Lakitu + Spinies.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 7, 2007)

First thing i'm doing is unlocking Sheena 
And if my friends interfere I will pwn them lol.



Grevane said:


> I'm also expecting a Link/Yoshi clip for Subspace Emissary soon:



:amazed I haven't seen that yet! lol.
Looks pretty sweet. But.. Link and Yoshi?  How random..


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 7, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I'll probably make the big mistake of telling my best friends when I'm buying the game so that they come over ASAP and make me jump right into versus mode.
> 
> In an ideal world, I'd want to play Subspace Emissary first and start unlocking characters.



ah it'll be fun to just smash around with your buddies first thing I think and be surprised by everything. Probably the best way to first experience the new generation of Smash Bros.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 7, 2007)

First thing I'm gonna do: Use GCN controller. Bwahahaha!



...Okay, not really.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 7, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> ah it'll be fun to just smash around with your buddies first thing I think and be surprised by everything. Probably the best way to first experience the new generation of Smash Bros.



Hahah, yeah thats what Santen and I did with our friends for SSBM. It was some of the best fun i've had in my life. For some random reason, we went straight to Event Matchs, kept switching, and went until 29-30 lol. So we actually got Ganondorf before Jigglypuff  Ahh.. good times.

I'm gonna try going solo this time around though.


----------



## MeleePwnNoobs (Oct 7, 2007)

*hey guys!*

hey guys, so how do you all like lucas?





in my opinion, they should put jimmy woods in brawl.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 7, 2007)

MeleePwnNoobs said:


> in my opinion, they should put jimmy woods in brawl.



Omg, Heck Yes!!! Jimmy Woods is the greatest gamer of all time.
He's such a beast in Ninja Gaiden..


----------



## MeleePwnNoobs (Oct 8, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Omg, Heck Yes!!! Jimmy Woods is the greatest gamer of all time.
> He's such a beast in Ninja Gaiden..



lol yes, maybe not as a character that you can play with, but he deffinately should be like an assist trophy holding his lunch pale (with a baby shoe inside)


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 8, 2007)

Or at least the final boss in Subspace.


----------



## MeleePwnNoobs (Oct 8, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Or at least the final boss in Subspace.



nice dude                             .


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 8, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Or at least the final boss in Subspace.



Omg, thats an awesome idea! 
Except, if he was, then nobody would be able to beat him..
Ecspecially if he had the Power Glove


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 8, 2007)

wth...

jimmy woods  Guess I need to do research >:|



Fujibayashi said:


> Hahah, yeah thats what Santen and I did with our friends for SSBM. It was some of the best fun i've had in my life. For some random reason, we went straight to Event Matchs, kept switching, and went until 29-30 lol. So we actually got Ganondorf before Jigglypuff  Ahh.. good times.
> 
> I'm gonna try going solo this time around though.



:rofl

Forgot all about doing those event things and getting Ganondorf first. That was the shiz!


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 8, 2007)

Woot! It's Zero Suit Samus: Special Moves.


----------



## Hiruko (Oct 8, 2007)

Samus update, zero suit special moves

EDIT- Dang, beat me!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 8, 2007)

Samus Zero Suit Special Moves! 

DAMN YOU GUYS BEAT ME TO IT!!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 8, 2007)

_"Bzzzzzzzzzzt! I can?t get enough of this."_


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 8, 2007)

We got on this update...

ZZS SM


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 8, 2007)

We don't really need 5 people just saying what the update is >.> ...especially if all you say is some vague acronym :|

Kinda cool though. Samus is looking especially...curvy  The whip/wire looks like an awesome weapon. 


Pzzzt! xD


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 8, 2007)

Bah, my music prediction failed. We're overdue for a music update. Plz Sakurai, let us hear more of the wonderful themes soon.

As for ZSS's plasma whip, we already knew about it so the only new thing we got from this update is the paralyzer. I'm wondering how long the stun will last and if you'll get enough time to deal out damage. Guess one way to use it is to stun another player who's falling off the stage, preventing them from recover.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 8, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Bah, my music prediction failed. We're overdue for a music update. Plz Sakurai, let us hear more of the wonderful themes soon.


Actually, the last music update we got was a week ago. The MGS updates included an arrangement of the MGS4 Love theme. 



> As for ZSS's plasma whip, we already knew about it so the only new thing we got from this update is the paralyzer. I'm wondering how long the stun will last and if you'll get enough time to deal out damage. Guess one way to use it is to stun another player who's falling off the stage, preventing them from recover.


Although we still don't know what her down special is. It says she can use the paralyzer as a "down smash" so that makes it a Smash attack.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 8, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Actually, the last music update we got was a week ago. The MGS updates included an arrangement of the MGS4 Love theme.


Wasn't the update for the MGS4 Love theme a couple of weeks ago? And here I was pretty sure that we haven't had any music update for a while. Anway, I'm dying to hear more of the music arrangements. 



> Although we still don't know what her down special is. It says she can use the paralyzer as a "down smash" so that makes it a Smash attack.


Hmm, that's true. I don't see much difference in the standard special move and the smash attack, both seem to use the paralyzer, only at different angles. I'm curious as to what Final Smash ZSS will get. Maybe she'll take off more of her clothes


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 8, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Hmm, that's true. I don't see much difference in the standard special move and the smash attack, both seem to use the paralyzer, only at different angles. I'm curious as to what Final Smash ZSS will get. Maybe she'll take off more of her clothes



lolz sexy jutsu 

...I would laugh...hard.


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 8, 2007)

hm... interesting special moves i guess. O.o

and the last music update we got was a while ago, sept 21st. we got the music update before the actual stage, remember?


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 8, 2007)

Special moves, called it.


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 8, 2007)

lol congrats. i wonder what tmrw's will be, but i'm not going to make a guess, i know i'll be wrong


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 8, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> lol congrats. i wonder what tmrw's will be, but i'm not going to make a guess, i know i'll be wrong



Say item update then.

That way we'll have that much more chance of getting a new character update and that much less chance of a boring one


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 8, 2007)

Update today: Zero Suit Samus special moves.

Its been a long time since i posted......

Wow


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 8, 2007)

When I saw it was a character update I was hoping it'd be Lucas' special moves but this a nice update either way.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 8, 2007)

I beleive we need another trailer.....


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome update. Now to see what ZS's final smash will be


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 8, 2007)

But that's the thing...will she even have one?

When Samus uses her final smash she becomes ZSS. Wouldn't it be kinda unfair to give the same character 2 Final Smashes?

Of course, this is all assuming ZSS won't be a separate character chooseable from the character select screen which Sakurai seems to be implying imo.


----------



## Seany (Oct 8, 2007)

@Pip 
Final Smash = Stripping. 

The updates have been bleh the last couple of days. Still nice though.


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 8, 2007)

lol stripping would be a very nice FS for zss to have =D but yeah, i'm not sure if she'll have one either. it all depends on how smash balls work. if there's only one of them in any match, or you can only use it once, she probably won't, but if if you can use it multiple times, and it's like a regular item, then probably she will. and also, if zss becomes a selectable character, then she probably will have a FS as well. but what would it be? put power suit back on?? O.o


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 8, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> But that's the thing...will she even have one?
> 
> When Samus uses her final smash she becomes ZSS. Wouldn't it be kinda unfair to give the same character 2 Final Smashes?
> 
> Of course, this is all assuming ZSS won't be a separate character chooseable from the character select screen which Sakurai seems to be implying imo.



Well, even though Samus and ZSS are the same person, they're two different characters imo. Yea, it would be unfair if Samus gets two final smashes, but the two use different weapons so it would be fair if ZSS had one.



Cartoon said:


> @Pip
> Final Smash = Stripping.



If only the game was rated M


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 8, 2007)

Who else expected something better for Fox FS?


----------



## Seany (Oct 8, 2007)

You wanted something better? =3

I figured it would be something like he got.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah, I was expecting some type of machine. I wasn't really surprised or dissapointed at all.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 8, 2007)

I dunno... i was expecting him to  aqcuire like a gatling gun or his r-wing.....


----------



## Seany (Oct 8, 2007)

Maybe Falco will get that 

I can't wait to see now..


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 8, 2007)

I don't want to see ZSS strip.. I dislike Samus. lol.
Then again, now that I think about it, I guess I hate every girl in this game so far lol 

And im so confused about ZSS being a seperate character or not.. It's driving me crazy.. I hope she is only playable after a Samus Final Smash.. I don't want another character slot taken up..


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 8, 2007)

......are you male?^^^

EDIT: nvm... i figured it out.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 8, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ......are you male?^^^
> 
> EDIT: nvm... i figured it out.



 Nice..


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 8, 2007)

Bleh, an update not worthy of reading at the moment.  Hopefully Lucas' moves and Final Smash will be shown sometime soon so I can finally see if he will be worthy of taking down my friend's finally. :3


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 8, 2007)

About ZSS, I'm not sure that she'll only be playable when Samus uses her Final Smash. Doesn't it seem like a lot of work for a character who you can only play as under certain conditions? I hope there's some other way to play as her besides Final Smash. If she's a stand alone character, that's fine with me.


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 8, 2007)

and that brings us back to our original question. if she's a stand alone character, then she'll need her own final smash, so what would it be?


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 8, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> About ZSS, I'm not sure that she'll only be playable when Samus uses her Final Smash. Doesn't it seem like a lot of work for a character who you can only play as under certain conditions? I hope there's some other way to play as her besides Final Smash. If she's a stand alone character, that's fine with me.



Yeah, I agree mostly, with the exception of being a seperate character. As I think TenshiOni said before me, Sakurai seems to be putting alot of work into someone who will rarely be played. It leads you to think she'll be a selectable character. However, it would be kind of weird, don't you think?
I mean, if two people choose Samus, and two choose ZSS, then.. I dunno it's just confusing to me for some reason lol. I would like it *WAY* more if she is just available after Samus's FS. But I dunno. I wish Sakurai would just clear it up for everyone 



zagman505 said:


> and that brings us back to our original question. if she's a stand alone character, then she'll need her own final smash, so what would it be?



You know, as long as it's not stripping, I honestly don't care in the least.
Just maybe some whip/blaster move thing lol


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 8, 2007)

lol don't worry there's almost no chance that her final smash will be stripping


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 8, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> lol don't worry there's almost no chance that her final smash will be stripping



 Yeah, thank god.

But I mean, I really have no idea. Has she ever even made an appearance in a Metroid game before? I mean, i've played most of them, and I don't remember her from any.. Unless it's the Metroid Fusion suit minus the helmet? It's been to long since I played any Metroid games..


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 8, 2007)

She's from Zero Mission...and I hope she's selectable from the start.  Also I hope that Sheik and Zelda are still one character because I'm fearing that they're going to be seperated for some reason


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 8, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> She's from Zero Mission...and I hope she's selectable from the start.  Also I hope that Sheik and Zelda are still one character because I'm fearing that they're going to be seperated for some reason



lol, ah I see.. so Zero Suit Samus is from Zero Mission.. 
I never played that one. So does she have any crazy attacks or something in that game that might work as a FS? I guess if she doesnt, Sakurai can just make a FS up 

And I just hope they remove Sheik completely.. lol.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 8, 2007)

*Standard Move:* _Mewtwo's Down+B move._
*Side Special:* _Sheik's Side special_
*Up special:* _Ivysaur's up special_
It's a clone! *shot*
Im glad they're finally showing their moves,Im still dreading the thought of clones,now I just wish they'd show lucas.


----------



## Banshi (Oct 8, 2007)

Samus's specials doesnt look anything close to those moves, the effects are different

@fujibayashi, nah i dont think shiek is going anywhere, i would bet on that

Im already making zss my main,  I can see all kinds of follow ups just from looking at the pictures
I dont think they will take up 2 slots, i think samus will be able to transform into zss without the FS somehow, Like after a certain amount of damage is taken she can transform, but she cant go back
and i think samus and zelda will have 2 final smashes, or they will get another power up when they recieve the fs ball after they transform


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 8, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> and the last music update we got was a while ago, sept 21st. we got the music update before the actual stage, remember?


Ah, I got mixed with the other MGS update, my bad. But hey, we at least heard the new arranged MGS theme in that video with him and Mario.

Something tells me there will be a an update on controls. No updates about crawling yet, right?


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 8, 2007)

Banshi said:


> Samus's specials doesnt look anything close to those moves, the effects are different



I agreed with him.. 



> @fujibayashi, nah i dont think shiek is going anywhere, i would bet on that



Right. I know Sheik's probably not going anywhere, I was just saying I wish she would lol.



> Im already making zss my main,  I can see all kinds of follow ups just from looking at the pictures
> I dont think they will take up 2 slots, i think samus will be able to transform into zss without the FS somehow, Like after a certain amount of damage is taken she can transform, but she cant go back
> and i think samus and zelda will have 2 final smashes, or they will get another power up when they recieve the fs ball after they transform



Well, if you're right, that would certainly be interesting..
Just as long as Samus/ZSS and Zelda/Shiek are 1 character slot, I will live


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 8, 2007)

Guys, it's only 8 more weeks til the game is out. Don't you think we should have a countdown counter?


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 8, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Guys, it's only 8 more weeks til the game is out. Don't you think we should have a countdown counter?



....EEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!

lol, I don't know why, but that sounds really awesomly fast.
*Jumps for Joy* 

I wouldn't know what to do for the countdown though 
Someone more responsible and intelligent needs to do it


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 8, 2007)

A countdown counter is a good idea 
So, who'll do it? I have no idea how to make one.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, I mean there are like Countdown things I see on Myspace for peoples birthdays etc.
You could just rewrite it to say ___ amount of time until SSBB is released or whatever, but I don't know where you could put it on here, so everyone could see it 

Just a thought.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow,8 weeks sounds so much closer than 2 months for some reason >_<;;
I agree,the counter will help,although I feel I'd stare at it too much


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah, a counter would be great, help me keep track


----------



## dokhma (Oct 8, 2007)

well i had one made but lost it...


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 8, 2007)

well how do you find another one?


----------



## dokhma (Oct 8, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> well how do you find another one?



try this link.


----------



## dokhma (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Mishudo (Oct 8, 2007)

I made one.


----------



## dokhma (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 8, 2007)

^lol those 2 don't match up xD 

blargh Time Zones 



"Shion" said:


> Who else expected something better for Fox FS?



U FAIL!



Fujibayashi said:


> I don't want to see ZSS strip.. I dislike Samus. lol.
> Then again, now that I think about it, I guess I hate every girl in this game so far lol
> 
> And im so confused about ZSS being a seperate character or not.. It's driving me crazy.. I hope she is only playable after a Samus Final Smash.. I don't want another character slot taken up..



I don't see why you are so against the strip >.> ..not that it'll happen. And how did you not know she was from Zero Mission  ...Did you get enough sleep last night 

Ok and wasn't it confirmed that when Samus uses the Smash ball that that's how you get ZS Samus?? Wouldn't that imply that they are only going to be *one* character...


----------



## dokhma (Oct 8, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> ^lol those 2 don't match up xD
> 
> blargh Time Zones



Sry i think mines central time...


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 8, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> I don't see why you are so against the strip >.> ..not that it'll happen. And how did you not know she was from Zero Mission  ...Did you get enough sleep last night



I'm against the strip because I hate Samus (No i'm not joking). And I don't enjoy watching people that I hate strip lol 

And I didn't know she was from Zero Mission because i've never played it, I never looked into it, and I momentarily forgot it even existed. Yes, I got enough sleep last night 



Santen Kesshun said:


> Ok and wasn't it confirmed that when Samus uses the Smash ball that that's how you get ZS Samus?? Wouldn't that imply that they are only going to be *one* character...



Yes but that doesn't mean that it's the only way she can turn ZSS


----------



## dokhma (Oct 8, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> I'm against the strip because I hate Samus (No i'm not joking). And I don't enjoy watching people that I hate strip lol
> 
> And I didn't know she was from Zero Mission because i've never played it, I never looked into it, and I momentarily forgot it even existed. Yes, I got enough sleep last night
> 
> ...



 strip. whoa you sleep. 

i bet eventually after you play the game enough you can pick ZSS wtihout FS


----------



## Banshi (Oct 8, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> I hate Samus


 ...........be prepared to be owned by my samus in december


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 8, 2007)

dokhma said:


> whoa you sleep.



lol? Of course I sleep 



Banshi said:


> ...........be prepared to be owned by my samus in december



Heheheh, you're on. 
Well.. as soon as I get something better then a dial-up intenet connection lol. Hopefully by December


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 8, 2007)

Hope I can hunt down the two places in my house that for some reason have Wifi () and play in the tourney 

I'm pretty sure my first player will be Snake or Ike


----------



## MeleePwnNoobs (Oct 8, 2007)

*No no no no*



Banshi said:


> ...........be prepared to be owned by my samus in december



pokemon trainer will eat her soul in january


----------



## dilbot (Oct 8, 2007)

be prepared to be run over by my landmaster this december!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 8, 2007)

dilbot said:


> be prepared to be run over by my landmaster this december!



*uses Kirby's sucking attack


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 8, 2007)

They haven't shown Luigi yet, so I can't make any threats at the moment.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 8, 2007)

Violent-nin said:


> They haven't shown Luigi yet, so I can't make any threats at the moment.



Same goes for me and Sheena 
...


----------



## dilbot (Oct 8, 2007)

^ lol if they put sheena in brawl.... shed be the best female character in the whole dam game! If it does happen, fujibayashi, i will battle you for her! each plays as sheena and loser can never play as her again not even in TOS!!!!!!!!! well, cant play as her in Brawl cuz never again would be like hell T_T


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 8, 2007)

dilbot said:


> ^ lol if they put sheena in brawl.... shed be the best female character in the whole dam game! If it does happen, fujibayashi, i will battle you for her! each plays as sheena and loser can never play as her again not even in TOS!!!!!!!!! well, cant play as her in Brawl cuz never again would be like hell T_T



? You dare challenge me? 
When it comes to Sheena, I always win. No matter the cost 
Plus, I wouldn't want you to have to go through not being able to play her in Brawl 

Of course considering her chances of making it in Brawl, we don't even have to really concern ourselves with it


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 8, 2007)

Me + Snake = WTFOMGBBQPWNAGE~!

You have no chance to survive make your time.


----------



## dokhma (Oct 8, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> *uses Kirby's sucking attack


That move pwns all. ha ha.



dilbot said:


> be prepared to be run over by my landmaster this december!



im gonna pull out a landmine and blow fox up. 


Fujibayashi said:


> lol? Of course I sleep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well knowing you, it was like a 3 hour nap.

we should get ahlems wii to my house because i have wifi and that = fun


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 8, 2007)

And so begins the smack talk.. ? lol.



dokhma said:


> Well knowing you, it was like a 3 hour nap.



lol, true.



> we should get ahlems wii to my house because i have wifi and that = fun



lol, yeah. Well, i'll have a Wii by then too, so we don't even need Tyler.. Bwahahaha. (Just kidding lol).

I want Wi-Fi :amazed


----------



## dokhma (Oct 8, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> And so begins the smack talk.. ? lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no smack talk, just sarcastic.

lol then lets do that. lol


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 9, 2007)

Awesome, Kirby's Final Smash finally mentioned and a WarioWare piece! (both English and Japanese versions sound neat.)

I want to see Snake get cooked...


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 9, 2007)

lol, well it was all ready seen, but at least its out of the way now..
For his FS, does he put everyone in the pot? If so, thats pretty good, because it seems that most focus on one opponent, or nobody in particular.. So if Kirby gets the Smash Ball, you are just transported instantly into the pot? 

and lol @ Snake getting cooked 

As for the music update.. I can't even listen to it.. Thanks to my amazing dial-up internet, but luckily it's just a Warioware song, and I absolutely hate that game series so whatever. I can wait.

EDIT: Ok, my internet pulled through and.. that.. was one of the worst things.. I've ever heard in my life. Excuse me while I go throw up.. omg..


----------



## Caustic (Oct 9, 2007)

I went to the Japanese version of the site, and there seems to be two songs for them. One is included in the Kirby's Final Smash Update. I have no idea what it is, but I'm checking each language now to see if it's just the Japanese site that got the extra update.

*Edit: After listening to the song in its entirety, I can say it seems to be a Kirby song, which would be expected. I'm guessing it has something to do with the Nintendo DS, since I can see those two letters in the title *

Speaking of Kirby's Final Smash, how large is the range for it? I mean, if he calls in everyone on screen, I guess the power of it's launch won't be enough for instant K.Os at lower damage percentages.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 9, 2007)

The Kirby music apparently is from one of the games involving cooking.


----------



## Caustic (Oct 9, 2007)

I ran it through a translator, which translated the song's title to be: 
You Talk! DS Cooking Nabi

After a bit of searching, I came up with this game:


Not sure what all this means, aside from the connection between Kirby's Final Smash and a cooking simulator for the DS.

*Edit: On a completely different note, Ashley's theme song seems to have a secret message of evil! *

[Youtube]h7R4FIcFHmw[/youtube]


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 9, 2007)

Well that was a let down. Both those updates are laaaame 

The Japanese version of the song was a definite improvement tho.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 9, 2007)

Caustic said:


> I ran it through a translator, which translated the song's title to be:
> You Talk! DS Cooking Nabi
> 
> After a bit of searching, I came up with this game:
> ...


I'm guessing they're using the Shaberu! Oryouri Navi (DS Cooking) music in the game for Kirby's Final Smash. Suits perfect if you ask me, the song ain't too shabby either. I think they'll only have that music in the Japanese version because DS Cooking hasn't been released outside of Japan. Unless they make a English version of that song.

Ashley’s Theme sounds good, I like the Japanese version better though.

Scary yellow eyes Kirby

Possessed!


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 9, 2007)

Max Tomato and Warp Star make their reappearance!


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 9, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Max Tomato and Warp Star make their reappearance!



lol ...um, yay!


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 9, 2007)

I hope we'll get the Japanese option in Brawl too. Dual audio would be awesome. It would be great if all the versions of the songs were included in My Music.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2007)

God...this song is worse than the DK Rap...HOW in the name of Hades is that possible?

It's like a bad Sega theme.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't see why Ashley's theme is getting so much hate... I like it...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 9, 2007)

i hate it thank god fom my music feature


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 9, 2007)

meh. it's ok i guess. i know i probably won't be listening to it much. and kirby's FS is... interesting i guess. probably won't do all that much damage i'm assuming? it does give you free items...


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 9, 2007)

Kirby's final smash was nothing new...

Music was Ok....

Not such an exciting update.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 9, 2007)

Meh, I liked the music update. Though yeah, the Japanese version certainly sounds a little better. The English version makes Ashley sound too old.

And Kirby's final smash seems rather good. o.o

Hopefully we get a great update tomorrow. Apparently, Nintendo is holding another event to talk about their upcoming end of the year titles tomorrow according to Smashboards.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 9, 2007)

Kirby should at least be able to eat his opponents too for his FS :/


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 9, 2007)

I will eat CP alive as Kirby online when SSBB arrives.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 9, 2007)

so at last! The last of the big four's final smash has been revealed....


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 9, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Hopefully we get a great update tomorrow. Apparently, Nintendo is holding another event to talk about their upcoming end of the year titles tomorrow according to Smashboards.



Oh? Now you've got me excited, any more info about this event?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Oh? Now you've got me excited, any more info about this event?



That it's an event. /v/ has been flopping saying it's about Sony, or Nintendo, so I didn't know it was true. Seems like it is.

Better not be about nongames, thats for sure.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 9, 2007)

it better be about Sonic.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 9, 2007)

I think they're holding 2 events, one in Japan and one in the states. Both events will probably cover the same things. Since they'll be showing off their holiday lineups for Wii and DS, we should get something Brawl-related. But you know, this IS nintendo, so we could end up hearing about stuff we don't want to know, like Wii Fit.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 9, 2007)

Logically, a character as big as Sonic should be announced before the release date. I mean, I'm sure we can all imagine just how many more Brawls will sell if the blue hedgehog makes it in.

I'd be very surprised, assuming Sonic made it, if they don't advertise him soon.


----------



## Aman (Oct 9, 2007)

Don't get your hopes up too much, but there _should_ be something very nice revealed at that event.

Brawl will be released soon, and they won't do any of the big character announcements (like Sonic, assuming that he's in) on the Dojo, so either they don't reveal it until the game's released or they do it tomorrow. Let's see which one they choose.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm surprised noone asked this yet but..

What if Ashley from WarioWare is playable? I mean, there is a vocal song just dedicated to her, and there wasn't one for the WarioWare games. It would be odd to create a song for her just to add another song to the game.

EDIT: A picture of her, to esplain who she is to some.



She can sorta work like Pokemon Trainer and stay in the background, and let her buddy Red fight.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 9, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Logically, a character as big as Sonic should be announced before the release date. I mean, I'm sure we can all imagine just how many more Brawls will sell if the blue hedgehog makes it in.
> 
> I'd be very surprised, assuming Sonic made it, if they don't advertise him soon.



Exactly what I was thinking. The marketing buzz with Sonic combined with Snake = selling more Wiis.



Goofy Titan said:


> I'm surprised noone asked this yet but..
> 
> What if Ashley from WarioWare is playable? I mean, there is a vocal song just dedicated to her, and there wasn't one for the WarioWare games. It would be odd to create a song for her just to add another song to the game.



It'd be neat to have her playable... I don't play Warioware tho, is she big enough to warrant a character slot?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> It'd be neat to have her playable... I don't play Warioware tho, is she big enough to warrant a character slot?



That depends. A lot of the characters are treated the same, the most popular of Wario's pals from the WW series is 9-Volt, a guy who's mini-games are Nintendo-related.

But you know Sakurai, he's not going to just include the popular, because if he would do that then Devil wouldn't be in the game at all


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 9, 2007)

lol true true... well I'm hoping she's in. The game can always use more females.


----------



## Aman (Oct 9, 2007)

Why do girls put their hands on their asses at random times.

Should be very interesting for those who want to play as their Mii in Brawl.


----------



## Aman (Oct 9, 2007)

Copied my post from the Wii thread, thought it _might_ be interesting in here as well.

*Super Smash Bros. Brawl playable at E for All! Link’s Crossbow Training, Galaxy, and more!*



> Want to Play Galaxy and Brawl? Visit Nintendo’s Booth at E for All.
> 
> You might want to get in line for Nintendo’s booth at the E for All Expo now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 9, 2007)

source: GameWatch_CC2_Trilogy_conference.wmv"]here

Bah, wish I could attend the show. I'd would love to play SSBB.


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 9, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> so at last! The last of the big four's final smash has been revealed....



Snake's final smash hasn't been revealed yet...

As for the Nintendo event, if they were going to announce something big I'm putting my bets on the other third party character that isn't Sonic (Bomberman!). Although with people like Kojima in on this too I wouldn't be surprised if Sonic's inclusion is being hidden from the public (if you were there during all the hype for MGS2 then you'll understand what I'm talking about) until the release date.


----------



## ViЯaL (Oct 9, 2007)

Aman said:


> Pre-crisis Superman vs. Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
> 
> Should be very interesting for those who want to play as their Mii in Brawl.



OMFG YESSS!
I wanna beat up people online with my Hobo Mii to gain massive lulz!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh, something odd!

Theres a theme in the JP update of Kirby's Final Smash, I think...its the theme that plays when Kirby cooks, or something. It's not listed on the US site for some reason..maybe cause its from DS Cooking Navi, a Japan-only game?



EDIT: The singer of the Ashley song, Emily McIntosh, discusses her role in the game, which, if looked at the right angle could cause theories to exist 

_To answer many of your questions, I have been singing for Radio Ads for years and it just happened that a studio I have worked at for years had this Nintendo job come in and they thought of me. So I sent in an audition and Nintendo loved it. We recorded in Seattle Washington at Bad Animals Studios. No, I didn't get to meet any of the the other Voice Actors, it was just me and the producers and a couple Reps from Nintendo there.

I hope to do more. I did get very positive feedback that the Big Wigs at Nintendo loved what I did and were very impressed at how I helped to develop Ashley's character and sound. I think you'll be hearing more from me very soon. Enjoy the game._

Now, two things here interest me. When is a vocalist composing a song labeled as a Voice Actor? Did she contribute voice samples to the game? The other thing that interests me is her comment before sayings "Enjoy the game". Is she just referring to hearing about her en devours at a later date, or her role in the game?


----------



## Joker (Oct 9, 2007)

Ashley's theme, huh? 

I really want to see this movie now 

I kinda like Ashley's theme. But her English voice does sound a bit too old.

I doubt she's playable, though. Probably just a stage taking place in her mansion or something. Which would be pretty cool to have a horror-ish themed stage.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 9, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Snake's final smash hasn't been revealed yet...
> 
> As for the Nintendo event, if they were going to announce something big I'm putting my bets on the other third party character that isn't Sonic (Bomberman!). Although with people like Kojima in on this too I wouldn't be surprised if Sonic's inclusion is being hidden from the public (if you were there during all the hype for MGS2 then you'll understand what I'm talking about) until the release date.


he ment Mario,Link,Pikachu and Kirby


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 9, 2007)

Grevane said:


> As for the Nintendo event, if they were going to announce something big I'm putting my bets on the other third party character that isn't Sonic (Bomberman!). Although with people like Kojima in on this too I wouldn't be surprised if Sonic's inclusion is being hidden from the public (if you were there during all the hype for MGS2 then you'll understand what I'm talking about) until the release date.



OH PLEEEEEEEASE let that be true 



Goofy Titan said:


> Oh, something odd!
> 
> Theres a theme in the JP update of Kirby's Final Smash, I think...its the theme that plays when Kirby cooks, or something. It's not listed on the US site for some reason..maybe cause its from DS Cooking Navi, a Japan-only game?
> 
> ...



Sound to me like she meant that she'll end up being in more games in the future, not necessarily this one.

But eh, with a Wario emblem, I can definitely see someone else coming out of those games. I wouldn't be completely opposed to it.


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 9, 2007)

WarioWare is a fairly new series compared to the others (Kid Icarus? I honestly wasn't expecting something like that) so I think that one representative is good enough although I'm still supportive of the phrase, "the more the merrier."



> I hope to do more. I did get very positive feedback that the Big Wigs at Nintendo loved what I did and were very impressed at how I helped to develop Ashley's character and sound. I think you'll be hearing more from me very soon. Enjoy the game.



Pretty sure she was talking about her future career. I guess being accepted into this kind of franchise for a video game of this stature must mean a lot in the world of voice-acting/vocalism or something.



Linkdarkside said:


> he ment Mario,Link,Pikachu and Kirby



Lies, slander, and blasphemy.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 9, 2007)

For the love of all that is good in this world, Nintendo, please do not have anyone else from Warioware playable..

As for the event thats happening, that sounds pretty cool.. I hope we get some good news. About playing it though.. I dunno. I would personally rather wait until the full game comes out before testing it. It would kind of ruin things for me. Not that I have to worry though, because its not like I'm going lol.

*Prays for Sheena announcement..*
Bomberman, or Megaman would be fine too though


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 9, 2007)

Kirdy's gone cannibal!

I wonder if Nintendo will make an announcement about SSBB tomorrow.


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Oct 9, 2007)

MAKE ME STOP!!!!


----------



## Twilit (Oct 9, 2007)

Tahlem=noob said:


> MAKE ME STOP!!!!


Bout time this guy's gone...

As for topic: Yay for Kirby cooking people?

I still REALLY want to see Megaman.


----------



## Kyou (Oct 9, 2007)

Screw Megaman, bring in Roll! =D!! XDD... 

Nuh, Megaman would be awesome *-*


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 9, 2007)

Megaman would indeed be amazing. And he definately deserves a spot in SSBB. And just thinking about what his Final Smash would be is awesome. Maybe something with Rush, like.. riding him around and nailing people or the two combine to make that ?ber Megaman (I forget which game its from.. One of the original 8 for NES/SNES).


----------



## Twilit (Oct 9, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Megaman would indeed be amazing. And he definately deserves a spot in SSBB. And just thinking about what his Final Smash would be is awesome. Maybe something with Rush, like.. riding him around and nailing people or the two combine to make that ?ber Megaman (I forget which game its from.. One of the original 8 for NES/SNES).


Fuck that, give me a supercharged Megabuster.

He'd be a well balanced character for the controls.

Parry attack: Hits with a widesword/something of the sort
Projectile Attack: Megabuster

Combo's could include calling out Rush, using different weapons, hell, he's perfect.

Or...or...


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 9, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> For the love of all that is good in this world, Nintendo, please do not have anyone else from Warioware playable..



If the motorcyle is a move, I can see them put Mona too....with pizza attack. lol.



Fujibayashi said:


> Megaman would indeed be amazing. And he definately deserves a spot in SSBB. And just thinking about what his Final Smash would be is awesome. Maybe something with Rush, like.. riding him around and nailing people or the two combine to make that ?ber Megaman (I forget which game its from.. One of the original 8 for NES/SNES).


um....have u played Marval vs. Capcom?  U you played it....I'm pretty sure u know what attack could qulify as a final smash.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 10, 2007)

_*_ said:


> Fuck that, give me a supercharged Megabuster.



Well, I considered that, but I thought it would be too much like Samus's Final Smash. And I mean, I find it kinda hard to imagine how they could fit Rush in otherwise (Unless they use him for Megaman's recovery).

As for Zero though.. I don't really know anything about him.. if by some random chance that they do include 2 megaman characters though, it needs to be Protoman. Because Protoman > All megaman characters IMO. At least as an alt. costume.



Linkaro said:


> If the motorcyle is a move, I can see them put Mona too....with pizza attack. lol.



Uh.. No. lol.



Linkaro said:


> um....have u played Marval vs. Capcom?  U you played it....I'm pretty sure u know what attack could qulify as a final smash.



Um.. no i've never played that game.
I have only played the original 8 Megaman. And they were amazing.

Really though, i'd be ok with any Megaman version except for the Battle Network one.. I hate that one.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 10, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> W
> Uh.. No. lol.
> 
> 
> ...



Still...I think it sucks only having one person representing an icon.

Yes...it is the original Megaman.


----------



## Aman (Oct 10, 2007)

> 14:24: Smash Bros. has been delayed in Japan until January 24, 2008.
> 
> Nintendo shows a new trailer. Sonic is going to be a playable character! The trailer shows him transforming into Super Sonic.
> 
> The game will include online fights. In addition, it will have online cooperative play of some form.



Oh... My God...


----------



## Splyte (Oct 10, 2007)

holy fuck you guys. sonic i was just about to post it but i had to run downstairs and tell my friend as fast as i fucking could

edit: just pissed myself from the excitement XP


----------



## Aman (Oct 10, 2007)

I called it. Well, almost.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 10, 2007)

...WTF????
If this game is delayed in the US.. i'm going to shoot someone.. (In Halo )
But seriously that would piss me off so much..
As for Sonic.. whatever. I honestly don't care at all.
Hopefully that'll just be tonights update, so it can be over with.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 10, 2007)

WAIT....SO sONIC IS COMFIRM!?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 10, 2007)

Sonic confirmed. Game delayed in the US too unless normally Japan wouldn't get Brawl until late December AFTER the US, meaning they pushed it back to Jan for them.

BUT, it could also mean the US date is delayed too since it is the same game...


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 10, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Sonic confirmed. Game delayed in the US too unless normally Japan wouldn't get Brawl until late December AFTER the US, meaning they pushed it back to Jan for them.
> 
> BUT, it could also mean the US date is delayed too since it is the same game...



so?  Wii was delayed in Japan and we got the Wii first


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 10, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Sonic confirmed. Game delayed in the US too unless normally Japan wouldn't get Brawl until late December AFTER the US, meaning they pushed it back to Jan for them.
> 
> BUT, it could also mean the US date is delayed too since it is the same game...



Well.. the old release dates were:
US: December 3rd
Japan: December 31st
Europe: TBA 2008

That made me a bit more hopeful.. It means that US still may get it Dec. 3rd. Which is good, because if US is delayed until next year, there will be hell to pay. Nintendo better keep it's word, damnit. It surprised me.. I thought Japan would get the game first, like they always seem too.. Hahah, now we Americans get the head start on Japan for once!!! Bwahahaha.

Oh, and.. *Sets up barriers around house with auto-turrets and barbed-wire, and land mines*
Now that Sonic is confirmed, I can't be too careful.. 
I have'nt been to Gamefaqs in a long time.. and this announcement pretty much means I'll never go there again lol.

I do feel sorry for Japan though.. And especially Europe; TBA 2008.. 
 poor europeans..


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 10, 2007)

I fear for a delay in the NA release, let's hope not.

Sonic being a playable character... can't say it will surprise anyone. Online co-op could be fun.


Kirby-lagann confirmed in Brawl?? I wish.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 10, 2007)

Now that Sonic is confirmed give me Megaman and I'm set....

I'M SET


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 10, 2007)

and hopefully today is sonic confirmation if it is true.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 10, 2007)

Well, what do you know, it's Sonic.

Fucking triple update :3

Sonic and two vids.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 10, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Well, what do you know, it's Sonic.
> 
> Fucking triple update :3



really...I keep getting Kirby's cooking class....


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't see an update on the Dojo...  wonder why. Could it be becaues of this Nintendo Conference and the deal with Sonic? 

*dun dun dun*


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 10, 2007)

Other sites update faster sometimes.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 10, 2007)

still...no update....just learn how to cook....

....

you know what...I will start using Germany update from now on....


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 10, 2007)

WTF IT'S ON THE DEUTSCH PAGE. OH SHI-


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 10, 2007)

... for people who don't mind German language


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 10, 2007)

English site has it up!!!! OMG, awesome, awesome videos.


----------



## MagicBreaker (Oct 10, 2007)

Holy sh*t! Have you seen the second trailer? Sonic looks like he's one of the top tier. He pwned most of the characters in the trailer!


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 10, 2007)

All I know is that Peach is La la la to Bowser...

and Kyogre is comfirm as well as Snorlax and Torchic.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 10, 2007)

ACHTUNG! NEUER HERAUSFORDERER!





Nagasumi said:


> I fear for a delay in the NA release, let's hope not.
> 
> Sonic being a playable character... can't say it will surprise anyone. Online co-op could be fun.
> 
> ...



That....is.....freeeeeaking ...GENIUS!


----------



## Tokkan (Oct 10, 2007)

BEST! NEWS! EVER!


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 10, 2007)

MagicBreaker said:


> Holy sh*t! Have you seen the second trailer? Sonic looks like he's one of the top tier. He pwned most of the characters in the trailer!



come on...they do that to all the charater....make them look cool.

at least super Sonic is a Final Smash


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 10, 2007)

I CAME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 10, 2007)

Sonic has arrived bitches! WOOT!


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow.. I wish I had High-Speed..
*Sits and waits..*
Still can't see the update..



Linkaro said:


> All I know is that Peach is La la la to Bowser...
> 
> and Kyogre is comfirm as well as Snorlax and Torchic.



Dude, what? I can understand the people speaking German better then you..


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 10, 2007)

Super Sonic = Win

Oh, bad news.. release date: TBD


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 10, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I CAME!!!!!!!!


and Wii rock.....

Awwwww....





Prince Leon said:


> Sonic has arrived bitches! WOOT!



Now er can have our Sega vs Nintendo: The Rematch all over again.



Fujibayashi said:


> Dude, what? I can understand the people speaking German better then you..



If u look at one of the vid. U hear Peach saying La la la.



Nagasumi said:


> Was that Marth in the second trailer??
> 
> Oh, bad news.. release date: TBD



I....notice....
*
AND I HAVE TO POINT OUT THAT THE SMASH BALL MOVES!!!!  IT DOEN'T STAY IN ONE PLACE!*  or at least that what I saw


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 10, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, fucking delayed. Hope we get exact release date at today's conference.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 10, 2007)

The Sonic symbol is labeled "20" BTW. Indeed it was more than we thought after all.

And ugh at the release date changed to TBD. That's no good.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 10, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> English site has it up!!!! OMG, awesome, awesome videos.



Ah, thank god I finally got the update 

Those movies are indeed beyond awesome!!!

*edit* 20 eh?! Niiiice. Expansion is most welcome :3


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 10, 2007)

I need to ask this....does Sonic look scary in the end of the vid.?


----------



## Hiruko (Oct 10, 2007)

I can imagine this.

*Goes online*

*Awaiting challengers...*

*Character select*

*See's 3 sonics*

Seriously, everyones gonna choose him. I wont


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 10, 2007)

That's awesome, now I have Sonic and Lucas to play in Brawl.  Just think, this will probably be the first Sonic to actually "play right" on a home console.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 10, 2007)

I somewhat feel the need for a new codec conversation involving Sonic.

"Colonel, what the hell is this blue thing and why is it running so fast?"


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 10, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> I somewhat feel the need for a new codec conversation involving Sonic.
> 
> "Colonel, what the hell is this blue thing and why is it running so fast?"



lol....

"That's Sonic...Mario's Rival back then and now he wants revenge!"



Hiruko said:


> I can imagine this.
> 
> *Goes online*
> 
> ...



Why?  I got Pikachu already.  He's a good charater already.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 10, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> The Sonic symbol is labeled "20" BTW. Indeed it was more than we thought after all.
> 
> And ugh at the release date changed to TBA. That's no good.


I wonder what 19 will be. Plz be Pikmin.

Ike's taunt is so badass!


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh.. My.. God. Fuck you, Nintendo. Fuck you.
Unless this game is released in 2007, I'm just getting a 360, because thats bullshit.

They NEVER keep their word.. For god's sake they only announced that release date a month or two ago.. They can't even keep their word for that long. And to think this was supposed to be a launch title. They seriously need to quit messing with everyone... unbelievable.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 10, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Oh.. My.. God. Fuck you, Nintendo. Fuck you.
> Unless this game is released in 2007, I'm just getting a 360, because thats bullshit.
> 
> They NEVER keep their word.. For god's sake they only announced that release date a month or two ago.. They can't even keep their word for that long. And to think this was supposed to be a launch title. They seriously need to quit messing with everyone... unbelievable.



sana sana culito de rana.....

chill...ok...sometime they do that so they can make the game better...I mean...look at LoZ:TP


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 10, 2007)

Well it's possible that they are gonna move it up or move it back.  I'm hoping it's just a week back delay if it comes to pushing it back.  I can't see Nintendo not passing up a title that will sell like hotcakes during the Holiday Season.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 10, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> sana sana culito de rana.....
> 
> chill...ok...sometime they do that so they can make the game better...I mean...look at LoZ:TP



*Takes deep breaths..*
...Right. Thank you. Gotta stay calm  lol..
About making it better though.. I doubt it. They usually would do things like this for marketing strategies etc. i'm guessing. Not because the game is incomplete..

As for moving the release date closer though.. thats a laugh. They would *never* do that. Hopefully you are right about moving it back only a week or two though.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 10, 2007)

Agreed. If the game was still scheduled for December I wouldn't mind as long as it's in time for holiday shopping.



Fujibayashi said:


> And to think this was supposed to be a launch title. They seriously need to quit messing with everyone... unbelievable.


It was gonna be a launch title? If it was I don't think it would've been great because it would seem a bit rushed.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 10, 2007)

Sonic is not a delay excuse. I better get like Cloud and Squall if this gets delayed into 2008...


Edit: January 24th is the new official date for Japan...


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 10, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> It was gonna be a launch title? If it was I don't think it would've been great because it would seem a bit rushed.



Right. I remember, when the Wii was first announced, Iwata made a speech about the Wii. Along with saying something similar too, "When you see the [Revolutions/Wii's] graphics, it will make you say "Wow""" He also stated that staff was working very hard to make sure that Smash Bros. would be a release title..

Yeah. I don't have a link or anything atm, but I'm sure you could find it on IGN or something.



QBnoYouкo said:


> If it was I don't think it would've been great because it would seem a bit rushed.



Right again. As it was later revealed by Sakurai, Iwata only just after making that speech, talked to him about making it. Iwata wasn't even sure if he would agree to it. Even if he had, if Iwata was to keep his word, they would have had less then a year too make it.


----------



## Seany (Oct 10, 2007)

HOLY SHIT.

Sonic!? 

I know he was talked about for ages, but i never thought he'd actually make it. 
This is epic!

lol, love Kirby's Smash.


----------



## Tokkan (Oct 10, 2007)

Green Hill needs to appear as his stage, complete with classic theme.


----------



## Seany (Oct 10, 2007)

^ God yes! 

EDIT: nvm i just saw super sonic in the vid 

Hahaha i love the excitement i get when i see that challenger has appeared bar


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 10, 2007)

Did anyone else notice? Fox uses the smash ball but you can clearly see Zero Suit Samus. This could mean two things, either there are multiple smash balls per match or ZSS is selectable from the start.


----------



## naikou (Oct 10, 2007)

Not even the announcement of sonic and a new gameplay video can overcome my rage at the release date being changed again.



			
				Sakurai said:
			
		

> There?s still a little more development to be done... I?m hoping to complete it without incident.



My ass! Changing the release date is incident enough!


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 10, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Did anyone else notice? Fox uses the smash ball but you can clearly see Zero Suit Samus. This could mean two things, either there are multiple smash balls per match or ZSS is selectable from the start.



Oh my god no.. lol.
*Please multiple smash balls, Please multiple smash balls, Please multiple smash balls...*

(Nice observation!) 
Of course, I may have noticed too, if I could actually see the videos lol..


----------



## Zouri (Oct 10, 2007)

HA! I knew it would happen! I just knew it. I've been saying it from day one and Sonic winning that poll was confirmation enough for me. Sonic is in Brawl!

He looks spot on too. He even has his wierd balancing pose when you put him near an edge.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 10, 2007)

Zouri said:


> HA! I knew it would happen! I just knew it. I've been saying it from day one and Sonic winning that poll was confirmation enough for me. Sonic is in Brawl!
> 
> He looks spot on too. He even has his wierd balancing pose when you put him near an edge.



If only he didn't look like a retard doing that taunt at the end of his trailer 

If there is one good thing about the next gen Sonic games...it's that they spawned some cool music. I love the tune they put in this trailer.

Oh and woot for Lyn making a .5 second appearance in the second movie


----------



## Seany (Oct 10, 2007)

Snorlax has gotten even bigger


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 10, 2007)

First of all, I love how they kept the Melee theme in the video Nintendo Fall Conference '07 update and LOL at how they used the final theme from Sonic Adventure 2. 

Of course as I said in an earlier post that got swallowed up by the masses commenting about Sonic, I never would have expected him to be revealed this early so I guess the joke's on me then. If the last third party character is either Bomber/Megaman then I'm fucking satisfied. I'M FUCKING SATISFIED.

I'll repost again after I scan the videos (which revealed a lot of secret stuff), 
and pick out the hidden updates.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 10, 2007)

^ Yeah, the videos revealed lots of stuff, like items, ATs, moves, taunts etc. There was even a new stage, looked like a Metroid stage too me. I'm too lazy to make a list so you do it 



Santen Kesshun said:


> If only he didn't look like a retard doing that taunt at the end of his trailer
> 
> If there is one good thing about the next gen Sonic games...it's that they spawned some cool music. I love the tune they put in this trailer.
> 
> Oh and woot for Lyn making a .5 second appearance in the second movie


Another thing that bothered me was, _"Sonic's the name, speed's my game"_, that was so lame.

Can't wait to have some side-scroller action with Sonic, isn't it ironic that it looks better than Sega's efforts the last couple of years?

And yay for Lyn


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 10, 2007)

Okay just a couple for now because I'm so goddamn sleepy, g'night folks :

1.) In the Nintendo Conference video, the first scene shows 
*Meta Knight's side special move (Side + B).
*

2.) Torchic is shown briefly with Wario in a *new stage with a 
     magma background.* (Gratz to Nagasumi for spotting this before me ) 

Can be seen later on with Charizard in the foreground.

3.) During Mario's clip in Subspace Emissary with Pitt, he uses his previous Melee *Side +B move, the Cape....Thingy.*

4.) Ice Climbers in a new stage, look for the 
*aurora borealis in the background.*

5.) *Sonic Item: Spring* in Delfino Plaza.

Nintendo+ Konami + SEGA + Capcom/Hudson Soft?


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 10, 2007)

Grevane said:


> If the last third party character is either Bomber/Megaman then I'm fucking satisfied. I'M FUCKING SATISFIED.



QFT!!!!!  I'M FUKING SATISFIED w/bomberman



Nagasumi said:


> ^ Yeah, the videos revealed lots of stuff, like items, ATs, moves, taunts etc. There was even a new stage, looked like a Metroid stage too me. I'm too lazy to make a list so you do it
> 
> 
> Another thing that bothered me was, _"Sonic's the name, speed's my game"_, that was so lame.
> ...



Oh yeah, I agree. That line made me cringe a bit :X

and yeah, you mentioned Ike's taunt before...that *was* insanely cool! 



Grevane said:


> Okay just a couple for now because I'm so goddamn sleepy, g'night folks :
> 
> 1.) In the Nintendo Conference video, the first scene shows *Meta Knight's side special move (Side + B).
> *
> ...



Awesome. There is so much new stuff tho. It'd be way too much trouble to go through and list it all.

But I guess that's what you guys *do* ...lol


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 10, 2007)

Man, this got me hyped up. I love speed-characters. He might even replace Capt. Falcon for me. XD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 10, 2007)

ROLLING AROUND AT THE SPEED OF SOUND, GOT PLACES TO GO, GOTTA FOLLOW MY RAIN-BOW!

Sucks for a delay, but it's Nintendo, it happens ALL the fucking time.

Now, I'm more interested in what the OTHER new series to be included is.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 10, 2007)

I came emeralds and cried ring-shaped tears.

Fuck yes! You will be the best Wii game ever!

Sayd about possible release date change, though.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh, and the fact that Sonic is icon 20 means 19 can either belong to Pikmin or Rockman.

And quite honestly, I'd imagine Pikmin, a popular, new Nintendo-owned franchise, would make it in before Megaman.

Megaman is looking de-confirmed.


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 10, 2007)

sigh. it'd be nice if #19 was an icon that disproved the icon theory, but that's doubtful... 

but it is nice to see sonic finally confirmed =D


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Oh, and the fact that Sonic is icon 20 means 19 can either belong to Pikmin or Rockman.
> 
> And quite honestly, I'd imagine Pikmin, a popular, new Nintendo-owned franchise, would make it in before Megaman.
> 
> Megaman is looking de-confirmed.



Or ..lets see.....                *BOMBERMAN*      


...hey wait, what's _Bomberman_ in japanese??

oh gawd please let it be _z_ or something


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 10, 2007)

Bonbāman?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 10, 2007)

Bonbāman

It honestly seems interesting, as Megaman actually has a chance. Rockman alphabetically is between Pit's and Sonic's in Kanji-ness.


----------



## Tokkan (Oct 10, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Or ..lets see.....                *BOMBERMAN*
> 
> 
> ...hey wait, what's _Bomberman_ in japanese??



Bomberman is ボンバーマン (Bonbaaman) in Japanese. 

In other words, still Bomberman, but written in katakana.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 10, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Bonbāman
> 
> It honestly seems interesting, as Megaman actually has a chance. Rockman alphabetically is between Pit's and Sonic's in Kanji-ness.



$&@#*@**w@#p*%

Ah well, Rockman would be kewl.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Oct 10, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Now that Sonic is confirmed give me Megaman and I'm set....
> 
> I'M SET



Same thing for me. Megaman is the only other character I want to see in the game. 

Eventhough some people were predicting Sonic's arrival, the actual comfirmation of that perdicition is still mind-blowing in my opinion. Just think if Sega and Nintendo began to team up even more in the future, they could become an unstoppable gaming force (once Sega fully gets their act back together of course).


----------



## Seany (Oct 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Oh, and the fact that Sonic is icon 20 means 19 can either belong to *Pikmin* or Rockman.
> 
> And quite honestly, I'd imagine Pikmin, a popular, new Nintendo-owned franchise, would make it in before Megaman.
> 
> Megaman is looking de-confirmed.



Oh Jesus, i would die of pleasure.

I also wanna see a cooking mama item


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 10, 2007)

I freaking love the fact that It looks like the used Sonics move from SA2.

The only thing Is i'm dissapointed It looks like the release date's been changed for brawl. It's probably because so many people complained about the online.


----------



## Jaga (Oct 10, 2007)

Sonic is here! now i can't wait for this game!!!


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 10, 2007)

hm. the change in the release date is kinda sucky, but whatever... >_< i've been waiting long enough, a little longer won't hurt much, if they use the extra time for improving the game in some way.

oh by the way. from an earlier video, i'm sure that we all got the impression that mario got blown away by a cannonball of sorts, and then kirby had to fight petey piranha in order to free either zelda or peach, right? but in the 2nd new video (the one shown at the conference), it clearly shows mario fighting against petey piranha... perhaps we can alter the path of subspace emissary slightly each time? in one playthrough fight petey with mario, use kirby in the other? O.o i dno.


----------



## Aman (Oct 10, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Oh.. My.. God. Fuck you, Nintendo. Fuck you.
> Unless this game is released in 2007, I'm just getting a 360, because thats bullshit.
> 
> They NEVER keep their word.. For god's sake they only announced that release date a month or two ago.. They can't even keep their word for that long. And to think this was supposed to be a launch title. They seriously need to quit messing with everyone... unbelievable.


I don't know for how long it's going to be delayed... But they will definitely try to make it for Christmas. If they don't, it's because they couldn't not because they didn't want to.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Oh, and the fact that Sonic is icon 20 means 19 can either belong to Pikmin or Rockman.
> 
> And quite honestly, I'd imagine Pikmin, a popular, new Nintendo-owned franchise, would make it in before Megaman.
> 
> Megaman is looking de-confirmed.


My thoughts exactly.

I'd love it for both francises to be included, but it looks like that won't happen. I rather Pikmin be in the game than Megaman. 


pics from Nintendo's conference:


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 10, 2007)

Very cool to final get Sonic confirmed. Looking forward to this (and what has to be his final smash: Super Sonic).


----------



## MegamanXZero (Oct 10, 2007)

OMFG, SONIC. YES!!!!
I've been w8ing for this update and it finally came!!
I'm really happy that it's confirmed that he's in Brawl. Now I'm more excited about getting this game!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 10, 2007)

Hm, badass.

I hope if Eggman shows up, its the fact version, not the slim fucker.

Also, I've been pondering to what can be inclusion number 19. It seems like, Pikmin, Simon Belmondo [They use character names at points, so that still leaves someone like him possible], and Rockman seem the most likely choices. Pikmin because well, it's Nintendo, and the latter two because those are the next most popular third party characters requested.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 10, 2007)

Robotnick/Eggman is almost guaranteed to be a boss in Subspace, me thinks.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 10, 2007)

I just saw the smash site...

HOLY SHI...

that's what i really said... lol...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes, but what would his plan be? He ALWAYS has a plan, that tubby evil man :3

Using the Badniks to overtake the Subspace army perhaps?


----------



## Jazz (Oct 10, 2007)

WHAT THE FUCK?!

Not ONLY is Sonic in (Which I can tolerate) but the date has been pushed back?  Dammit.  I watched ALL of E3 just for the release date, and now it's been pushed back...  I'm with Fujibayashi, If it ain't in time for Christmas, I may not keep my Wii.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 10, 2007)

Leorio said:


> WHAT THE FUCK?!
> 
> Not ONLY is Sonic in (Which I can tolerate) but the date has been pushed back?  Dammit.  I watched ALL of E3 just for the release date, and now it's been pushed back...  I'm with Fujibayashi, If it ain't in time for Christmas, I may not keep my Wii.



But what about..that OTHER game that comes out next month.

You know, the one with space, and that plumber, and the Koopas.


----------



## Seany (Oct 10, 2007)

Robotnick as a boss with his wrecking ball. You know you want it! 



> I just saw the smash site...
> 
> HOLY SHI...
> 
> that's what i really said... lol...


same lol



> WHAT THE FUCK?!
> 
> Not ONLY is Sonic in (Which I can tolerate) but the date has been pushed back? Dammit. I watched ALL of E3 just for the release date, and now it's been pushed back... I'm with Fujibayashi, If it ain't in time for Christmas, I may not keep my Wii.


But if you get rid of Wii then you can never play this game. EVER


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 10, 2007)

Leorio said:


> WHAT THE FUCK?!
> 
> Not ONLY is Sonic in (Which I can tolerate) but the date has been pushed back?  Dammit.  I watched ALL of E3 just for the release date, and now it's been pushed back...  I'm with Fujibayashi, If it ain't in time for Christmas, I may not keep my Wii.



if it gets delayed after christmas, then just fucking live with it, sheesh. if a few extra delays are enough to make you want to sell your wii, then i have to wonder how on earth you've managed to wait so long for this game already. nobody's happy about the game being delayed, but seriously, you're overreacting. and as people before have said, they're almost definitely not going to delay it so much as to miss out on holiday shopping times unless they have a really good reason to delay it that long. and as cartoon said, if you get rid of your wii you won't be able to play it when it comes out too 

and just curious, why don't you like sonic?

lol that was my reaction too when i went to check the updates for today XD


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 10, 2007)

Character select menu!

Obviously that menu's just a placeholder, a temporary menu made for the demo, so they don't give characters away. I guess the final one will be similar to it. Look, Sonic's in that demo. I envy those bastards who got to play it


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 10, 2007)

interesting... those lucky bastards 

also... a bunch of characters aren't playable in that? from left to right i see:
Mario, DK, Link, Samus, Fox, Pikachu
Diddy Kong, Pit, Meta Knight, Ike, Peach, Yoshi
Sonic, Bowser

no Wario, Pokemon Trainer, Snake, Lucas, Kirby, Zelda, or Ice Climbers... O.o


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 10, 2007)

Where's this character select menu you people speak of!? [/apparently as blind as BI]

Edit: Sorry, Nagasumi's pic wasn't loading. See it now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 10, 2007)

Is that the final selection screen?

Lol neverminds.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 10, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Character select menu!
> 
> Obviously that's just a placeholder so they don't give characters away. Look, Sonic's in that demo. I envy those bastards who got to play it



Interesting basicly the same as the old one though


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm happy the character select menu looks so similar to Melee's. :3

But heh, I can just imagine how many people will be lining up to play as Sonic in 8 days at E for All.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm so glad i never specialized on a character or a style... i use almost all the characters in melee (not perfectly but still it keeps me from being bored and makes me hard to counter) so i'll be really happy when i use mario snake or sonic to humiliate my friends...

I SEE A METEOR SMASH RITE THAR ... <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<*meteor addict*


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 10, 2007)

lol in melee i more or less 'specialized' with shiek, but i only used shiek when i was playing matches that i wanted to win, or couldn't win without shiek, like 1v1 matches with some friends. most of the time though, when i just play for fun, i use a random character, so i'm going to have a lot of fun learning how to use all the characters in brawl


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 10, 2007)

When I first saw Sonic in Brawl, I nearly started tearing with joy.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Fuck yes! You will be the best game ever!



Had to fix that for ya.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 10, 2007)

Omg, I just died 

Sonic ftw, I have been waiting for him since there were talking of him being in Melee.

Also w/ the release date, sucks if it's pushed back really far, I'm still hoping/betting it'll be before xmas though.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 10, 2007)

Grevane said:


> First of all, I love how they kept the Melee theme in the video Nintendo Fall Conference '07 update and LOL at how they used the final theme from Sonic Adventure 2.
> 
> Of course as I said in an earlier post that got swallowed up by the masses commenting about Sonic, I never would have expected him to be revealed this early so I guess the joke's on me then. If the last third party character is either Bomber/Megaman then I'm fucking satisfied. I'M FUCKING SATISFIED.
> 
> ...



Megaman.....I'm hoping for Megaman



Nagasumi said:


> pics from Nintendo's conference:



nice......
1. Sonic get burned!!!
2. should Mario be bleeding from being cut.
3.  Pricenesses should be playing with toys like that.



Goofy Titan said:


> But what about..that OTHER game that comes out next month.
> 
> You know, the one with space, and that plumber, and the Koopas.



Maybe that's why SSBB got delayed.  Too much A+ games in one time.


----------



## Pein (Oct 10, 2007)

Who didn't think sonic was coming whatever I want megaman in this game hopefully nintendo and capcom make a deal like they did with MoH 3.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 10, 2007)

"Holy Crap!" Ten times in a row. That was my reaction, then my sister asked me what was going on and I told her "Sonic is in Super Smash Brothers Brawl!" and even she was excited.

Sonic is even cooler than I thought he would be, and man they even have music from the band that made the music for the newer Sonic games.


----------



## K!suke (Oct 10, 2007)

Everybody knew Sonic was going to be in it and for those who didn't, shame on you! Now like some of the other people have said, Megaman would be an awesome choice for a playable character in SSBB. IMHO, any Megaman will do, just plz put the blue bomber in...

ROCKUBUSTAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 10, 2007)

Japan getting Brawl January 28th, 2008 doesn't make me pleased.  That means the US will get it the same time or after...so much for an awesome Christmas, guess it's just going to be Super Mario Galaxy.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 10, 2007)

wait...why is Mario fighting Petey....didn't he get blast off?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 10, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> wait...why is Mario fighting Petey....didn't he get blast off?



I think I said this before, but I think after you beat the game, you can use any character freely.

At least, that would make co-op a BLAST.


----------



## Banshi (Oct 10, 2007)

finally a confirmed release date
I have a japanese wii, So i know i'll be playing in january, But i think this game will get a simultaneous release, or no more than a couple of weeks apart at the most

I wonder since sonic is in the game, if tales will be in the game, and if megaman is in the game, then zero should also be in the game


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 10, 2007)

Banshi said:


> if megaman is in the game, then zero should also be in the game



Not really, depending on the Megaman they use. Only if they use X. More likely than not, they would use the Classic Megaman.


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 10, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I think I said this before, but I think after you beat the game, you can use any character freely.
> 
> At least, that would make co-op a BLAST.



I think this should be kind of mandatory, if you were forced to play as the same characters over and over again it would decrease the replay value of Subspace Emissary. I'm wondering if they created cutscenes for every single possibility of character selection? That would take quite a bit of work to accomplish though, but I guess that's what the delay is for after all. No complaints from my end, as long as the finished product is of the highest quality then I'll wait as long as I have to.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 10, 2007)

Smash got delayed in JAPAN not the states. Thats what it seems like from the press statement.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 10, 2007)

well i only played that sonic xbox360 game 

now we need Megaman X


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 10, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> well i only played that sonic xbox360 game



I'm sorry...


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 10, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> well i only played that sonic xbox360 game
> 
> now we need Megaman X



I'm so sorry dude..

Do you want a hug? 

*anyway*

OFMG YES SONIC WOOOOOOOOOOOOOT

Man, he looks AWESOME in his footage trailer...

He is FAST(Well DUH its Sonic, but still)

I'm so excited, Brawl is gonna dominate my life, screw WoW.


----------



## dilbot (Oct 10, 2007)

sonic is gonna rip in this game!


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 10, 2007)

^ Awesome wallpaper!



Ssj3_Goku said:


> Smash got delayed in JAPAN not the states. Thats what it seems like from the press statement.


From the looks of it SSBB is delayed in the states too.  



This is what it used to say:


Lol, they had to give us these bad news the very same day Sonic was revealed.


----------



## dilbot (Oct 10, 2007)

^ NOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 10, 2007)

Falco-san said:


> I'm so sorry dude..
> 
> Do you want a hug?
> 
> ...


i ment only sonic game not only game i played


----------



## slimscane (Oct 10, 2007)

What did you expect dilbot? 

Man, Sonic looks like so much fun, and the Super Sonic FS should be pretty crazy. Online co-op sounds interesting, I wonder what all it'll be. But! Even more important! Lucas != Ness! Even more Ness confirmation


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 10, 2007)

Holy #@$%^#%!
Sonic.
Woah...
I saw the new player thing,didn't expect it...
lol,awsome.

*TWO THINGS THAT ARE ON MY MIND*
1.Who will be the 19th icon?
2.If the game gets delayed,will I still get it on the delayed date if I've pre-ordered the game? *shot*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 10, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> i ment only sonic game not only game i played



Thats why hes sorry. Thats why I'm sorry.

Thats a bad game, and not a game to see why people like Sonic. You need to go to games released on the Dreamcast and backwards from that.


----------



## Psysalis (Oct 10, 2007)

i pretty much shatt my pants when i checked the site, fucking sonic for the win. we deserved him for that messed up april fools prank


----------



## camus (Oct 10, 2007)

what about Luigi, he has been my favorite character in all mario games. He better be there dam it, or i'm going to be pissed.


----------



## Banshi (Oct 10, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Not really, depending on the Megaman they use. Only if they use X. More likely than not, they would use the Classic Megaman.


 They didnt use classic mario this time, so maybe they wont use classic megaman


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 10, 2007)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!! I could not believe my eyes when I saw that. And the video, fucking sick. Wonder if any other Sonic characters will be included. There are atleast 2 people for nearly each icon.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 10, 2007)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!! I could not believe my eyes when I saw that. And the video, fucking sick. Wonder if any other Sonic characters will be included. There are atleast 2 people for nearly each icon.



Not entirely true,Ice climbers,Game&Watch,C.Falcon,Ness[In melee];Of all of them don't.
But if they do,I'd want Knuckles...


Now to mention something,unless they are making the shown new characters from the beggining,this isn't like the other site and they *are* showing unlockables,as I can imagine Sonic being one.
So this means not knowing at all how many characters there will be..


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 10, 2007)

Loved seeing the taunts in the video, Ike's was bad ass


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 10, 2007)

Took hell to finish, but here it is. Ordered for convenience, and leaves out any obvious updates (Pokemon).

1.) In the Nintendo Conference video, the first scene shows 
*Meta Knight's side special move (Side + B)*. Look for this picture:

2.) In the same first fight scene, Pitt's Up+B special move is revealed. It begins at the start of the video right after the Brawl logo disappears. Look for this picture:


3.) Torchic is shown briefly with Wario in a *new stage with a 
     magma background.* (Gratz to Nagasumi for spotting this before me ) 

Can be seen later on with Charizard in the foreground:

4.) Several character's side moves from Melee are revealed, they may or not be specials this time around:


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 10, 2007)

5.) The *Main Theme from Melee* begins to play about halfway through the video, when the first clip from Subspace Emissary rolls with Mario, Zelda, Peach, and Kirby.

6.) Ice Climbers in a new stage, look for the 
*aurora borealis in the background*:

It may or not be related to this:

7.) *Sonic Item: Spring* in Delfino Plaza:

8.) Taunts of several characters near the end after Diddy and DK.

Split due to 10 image limit. I'm actually surprised that with that long a video they were able to contain the content to only that which we've seen so far, I was expecting over 10 of these. If I forgot anything, feel free to add it in as #9.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 10, 2007)

Banshi said:


> They didnt use classic mario this time, so maybe they wont use classic megaman



With most Nintendo series, they look at the most recent game. This doesn't apply to everyone though, and Snake isn't Old Snake.

Besides, Classic Megaman>>>>>>>X


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 10, 2007)

^good thing snake isn't old snake 

Gratz on all the finidings grevane 
Im thinking the Aurora stage is Climbers' and the magma might be the stage for Samus or something.


----------



## Seany (Oct 10, 2007)

Classic Megaman would definatley be the best choice.

Metaknights side special is so cool..


----------



## Banshi (Oct 10, 2007)

im  surprised sonic is available from the start in the character select screen, but maybe it might be different for the actual game
and they have almost all characters available to play, i hope they have atleast like 25 characters "good playable" characters, not counting any joke/surprise characters

and where are they playing this game at? I hope somebody has some actual video instead of some pictures

edit: who is that after samus to the right in the character select screen? i think it lucas, but it kind of looks like zs samus


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 10, 2007)

^It's pretty determined that that's only a demo.

And currently there's 23 confirmed characters

I also noticed some things from the movie

-Peach's side special has sakura[cherry blossoms] when it hits.
-The smashball moves and it automatically becomes a final smash once you touch it[not picking up] and in this case it saved fox from falling and it saved his life.
-Character's have two taunts? Dunno


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 10, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> -The smashball moves and it automatically becomes a final smash once you touch it[not picking up] and in this case it saved fox from falling and it saved his life.



Oh? I thought he just went after it to attack it and break it...


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 10, 2007)

A friend of mine who is a Sonic FANATIC and also a Smash bros nerd like me didnt see the update yet coz he was away on a trip.

He returned(He is my roommate) and he asked me if the smash update was cool today.

I said: "Well, just check it, its a new challanger, but its not so special tho, rather mediocre char. Looks cool tho, but he is from a really lame Snes game"

So he went: "Well, ok, lemme check it"

So he sat down behinf my PC, and went to smashbros.com he then scrolled past the NEW CHALLENGER banner and stopped.

I was looking from over his shoulder, he stared at the screen with the hugest grin on his face I have ever seen, then he stood up, calmly, raised his hands and yelled.

SONIIIIIIIIIC!!!

Then we watched the Sonic footage trailer, he watched it 4 times before going to his own pc, to watch it again, and again, and again


----------



## Seany (Oct 10, 2007)

^ LOL great reaction


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 10, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh? I thought he just went after it to attack it and break it...



Well he did go after it,I just meant it let him recover after he went into final smash form.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 10, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> -Character's have two taunts? Dunno



Pichu had two taunts in Melee, depending on which direction he was facing...


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 10, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Well he did go after it,I just meant it let him recover after he went into final smash form.



That tidbit will probably add to the chaos of people trying to scramble over each other in order to grab it, of course everyone else who goes after it but doesn't get it will be up close and personal for the person who does. It seems a bit forced but at least it would add to the gameplay, imo.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 10, 2007)

You can always disable Smash Balls I'm sure if you don't like playing with 'em.

For me, super moves were the number one thing I was hoping for in Brawl, I was ecstatic to see it.


----------



## Supa Swag (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh god...

If you're strong, you can fly,
you can reach the other side of the rainbow.
It's alright, take a chance,
'cause there is no circumstance
that you can't handle (when you use your mind)


Sonic Boom, Sonic Boom, Sonic Boom (trouble
keeps you runnin' faster)
Sonic Boom, Sonic Boom, Somic Boom (save the
planet from disaster)

Through the dark, to the light
It's a super sonic flight
gotta keep it goin'

Sonic Boom, Sonic Boom, Sonic Boom (trouble
keeps you runnin' faster)
Sonic Boom, Sonic Boom, Somic Boom (save the
planet from disaster)
Sonic Boom, Sonic Boom, Sonic Boom (spinnin'
though the world in motion)
Sonic Boom, Sonic Boom, Sonic Booooom...


SONIC!!!!!


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 10, 2007)

Sonic is in brawl? Oh shit...hell has officially frozen over.


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 10, 2007)

Sonic was confirmed!?

dcehgjfgcf

YES.

I've already reserved the game. So whenever it ships in (December 3rd?) I should be getting it. Were any of Sonic's attacks confirmed? Not going to read every post in this thread just for that

I'm also happy Fox is there. I know he was confirmed awhile ago, but he's MY player/character. V__V


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 10, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> You can always disable Smash Balls I'm sure if you don't like playing with 'em.
> 
> For me, super moves were the number one thing I was hoping for in Brawl, I was ecstatic to see it.



Yeah, final smashes look fantastic.

Super Sonic was a dead givaway tho, when Sonic was confirmed you just HAD to know that super Sonic would be his FS.

I hope Snakes FS is a Metal Gear xD

I wonder what Zelda's FS will be.

Hmmm

EDIT: Darkhope, just check this:


:>


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 10, 2007)

Darkhope said:


> Sonic was confirmed!?
> 
> dcehgjfgcf
> 
> ...



I pre-ordered it too but it seems we're gonna get a delayed shipment :[

And no they havn't yet.


----------



## Twilit (Oct 10, 2007)

Well, here's how it went down:

I had just blowdried a blanked for my dog (To make it hot, it's like 40 over here) so I put it on her and continue to the computer.

I was gonna check i-am-bored.com, but I thought, nah, I'll do Dojo first.

I see "NEW CHALLENGER APPROACHING!" And I think, "Holy crap! Who could it be?

I scrolled slowly, ever so slowly, and that's when I saw it. A Silhouetted emblem of a spiky rodent...

SONIC THE HEDGEHOG!!!

Yeah, pretty awesome fucking shit right there.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 10, 2007)

Grevane said:


> That tidbit will probably add to the chaos of people trying to scramble over each other in order to grab it, of course everyone else who goes after it but doesn't get it will be up close and personal for the person who does. It seems a bit forced but at least it would add to the gameplay, imo.



OMG
Imagine the CPU's spazzing over them like they do with pokeballs/hammers/cloaking devices


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 10, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> I pre-ordered it too but it seems we're gonna get a delayed shipment :[
> 
> And no they havn't yet.



Darn. I had a feeling we'd get delayed. It always happens with the best games. =_= 

Delayed shipment as in it being delivered to your house? I reserved mine at a local Game Stop. X'D 

I guess Sonic's moves will remain a mystery for a while.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 10, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> OMG
> Imagine the CPU's spazzing over them like they do with pokeballs/hammers/cloaking devices



Srsly, wtf was up with the progammers for Melee and Pokeballs? 


```
if(pokeball==true) {
   priority = 1; // more important than breathing
   getItem(priority);
}
```


----------



## Seany (Oct 10, 2007)

Lmfao it's so hilarious when nothing but pokeballs are selected as items, and every CPU goes for them. Marth especially XDD


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 10, 2007)

For all the people saying Snics moves willbe secret for a while..

Did you even watch this?



He does a LOT of moves there O.o


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes finally sega made a good decision. Not only is he in it but he is quite stong in the game. Definately gonna master him.


----------



## Seany (Oct 10, 2007)

Out of all the new characters my favourite is still Meta Knight


----------



## Sairou (Oct 10, 2007)

Banshi said:


> edit: who is that after samus to the right in the character select screen? i think it lucas, but it kind of looks like zs samus


That would be Fox, 

Here's hoping for either Megaman or Bomberman as the "3rd" 3rd party character!!


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 10, 2007)

Darkhope said:


> Darn. I had a feeling we'd get delayed. It always happens with the best games. =_=
> 
> Delayed shipment as in it being delivered to your house? I reserved mine at a local Game Stop. X'D
> 
> I guess Sonic's moves will remain a mystery for a while.



LoZ:TP was horrible.
And D:!
I ordered mine online,Im hoping they still deliver it on the precise date if it gets delayed,and I dont have a local game stop,you lucky goose D:

and the character moves are always random updates :/



nmaster64 said:


> Srsly, wtf was up with the progammers for Melee and Pokeballs?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



xD;;
Really,it's sad how beserk they went over it.
I take advantage over it


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't want to be a downer or anything but Megaman's chances of making it into Brawl took a very heavy hit with Sonic.

Sonic's emblem is number 20: 

As has been pointed out, the emblems are seemingly ordered by Smash game and then alphabetically.

For instance, here are the new franchises for Brawl:

15. *D*ōbutsu no Mori (Animal Crossing)
16. *M*ade in Wario (Japanese name)
17. *M*etal Gear
18. *P*alutena no Kagami (the Japanese name for the Kid Icarus franchise)
19. ???
20. *S*onic

There are only 2 popular enough franchises that could fit between 18 and 20: *Pi*kmin and *R*ockman (Megaman).

And honestly....Pikmin is just way more likely.


It's first party
Shigeru Miyamoto was one of the lead designers behind it
It's rather popular (not Megaman popular, but more than enough for Smash) in America and especially in Japan
It doesn't require paying Camcom x amount of money
Pikmin enemies have already been shown as Trophies

If the Blue Bomber makes it in I'll honestly be surprised now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I don't want to be a downer or anything but Megaman's chances of making it into Brawl took a very heavy hit with Sonic.
> 
> Sonic's emblem is number 20:
> 
> ...



You also forget some of the series are listed as a characters name. Like Star Fox is listed as "Fox McCloud" but in moonspeak.

What if it's a character in name, that isn't Rockman or Pikmin?


----------



## TheWon (Oct 10, 2007)

Didn't he state in a old article that he wanted to have at least three 3rd party characters.
Capcom has to get in. Besides Konami they have been one of the longest 3rd Nintendo supporters.


----------



## Seany (Oct 10, 2007)

> LoZ:TP was horrible.


......


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 10, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> You also forget some of the series are listed as a characters name. Like Star Fox is listed as "Fox McCloud" but in moonspeak.
> 
> What if it's a character in name, that isn't Rockman or Pikmin?


I realize that one inconsistency. But that's only the case with the original 11 franchises, mind you. 

At least, if it also applied to Brawl franchises, Wario would be the last icon. And Snake would be after Pit.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I realize that one inconsistency. But that's only the case with the original 11 franchises, mind you.
> 
> At least, if it also applied to Brawl franchises, Wario would be the last icon. And Snake would be after Pit.



Oh no no no, I meant if number 19 is just a name of the character and not the series, possibly ruling out Rockman. Or am I just confusing myself with happyness today? @_@

Didn't they call Ice Climbers Popo or something in the ordering?


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 10, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Didn't he state in a old article that he wanted to have at least three 3rd party characters.
> Capcom has to get in. Besides Konami they have been one of the longest 3rd Nintendo supporters.


From what I read on Smashboards (from that thread that apparently translated some of his blog and e-mail responses), all he said is that he would imagine 1 or 2 third party characters would make it in after Snake.

It's possible it could be over with Sonic.


----------



## Seany (Oct 10, 2007)

Resident evil character ftw!


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 10, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> You also forget some of the series are listed as a characters name. Like Star Fox is listed as "Fox McCloud" but in moonspeak.
> 
> What if it's a character in name, that isn't Rockman or Pikmin?



Ryu from Street  fighter? 

Or Ryu hayabusa, that would kick so much ass.

Meh, I prefer Ryu from SF.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 10, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh no no no, I meant if number 19 is just a name of the character and not the series, possibly ruling out Rockman. Or am I just confusing myself with happyness today? @_@
> 
> Didn't they call Ice Climbers Popo or something in the ordering?


No, I get you. And it's a good point.

I'm just doubtful what with the way they've been ordering the Brawl icons but the Ice Climbers point in a good one.

12. *F*ire Emblem
13. ?????
14. *P*opo (Aisu Kuraima)

Now, I got this info from Smashboards. Apparently someone there is rather sure Ice Climbers also went by Popo & Nana in Japan. If this is the case, then the ordering would make sense and Mr. Game & Watch is all but confirmed.

But if it's true that Popo was simply used because of the character's name, like with Fox and Captain Falcon, then yeah, the ordering might still be up for debate as far as the Brawl icons are concerned.

If 19 happens to be a character name, I can't think of a character that would go after P but before S besides Rockman, myself. Captain Olimar from Pikmin is named Orima in Japanese.


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 10, 2007)

Nothing wrong with keeping hopes up. Even if it wasn't Megaman/Bomberman, I doubt there would be an angry mob with torches and pitchforks waiting outside Nintendo HQ. The current roster is already good enough as a sequel itself, imo.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 10, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> Resident evil character ftw!



You stole my line


----------



## Seany (Oct 10, 2007)

Great minds think alike


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 10, 2007)

I can't see a Resident Evil character making it.

Not only is the Japanese name *B*iohazard but unless I'm suffering from memory loss there's no notable Resident Evil main character with a name that falls between P and S or above P.

Besides Wesker. And he wouldn't make it in over Chris, Jill, or Leon. >_>


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 10, 2007)

*RYU!*

>B Hadoken
^B Shouryuken
vB Attack foot hurricane


eh??? EHHH??

Well, probably not, but a man can deam -_-


----------



## Birkin (Oct 10, 2007)

Indeed, but I see Saucekay in your sig 

Still, Leon has better feats than Snake showed us, although I liked the previous RE games more.


----------



## Seany (Oct 10, 2007)

Hahaha i know, i know, Resident Evil could never make it. Firstly they don't allow guns in this game. Just look at Snake.

but...they could add tyrant or a dog...



> Indeed, but I see Saucekay in your sig
> 
> Still, Leon has better feats than Snake showed us, although I liked the previous RE games more.


Saucekay pwns 

I think Leon is too much for this game to handle


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 10, 2007)

Smash Bros
Donkey Kong
Star Fox
Kirby
F-Zero
Metroid
Earthbound
Pokemon
Zelda
Mario
Yoshi
Fire Emblem
?????
Ice Climbers
Animal Crossing
WarioWare
Metal Gear
Kid Icarus
?????
Sonic

I'm hoping for Pikmin and MegaMan more than anything. Street Fighter would be cool, but it ain't happening. Leon maybe if the game was in development longer...

But the number one thing I want to see is a Phoenix Wright assist trophy...


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 10, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Smash Bros
> 
> 
> But the number one thing I want to see is a Phoenix Wright assist trophy...



hahahaha yeah.

*OBJECTION!*


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah, if Megaman and Capcom some how end up being a part of Smash than I'd kill for a Phoenix AT, as well.

OBJECTION!


----------



## Seany (Oct 10, 2007)

I wonder how that would work. 
Maybe he yells nothing but Objection and it pushes you away from him, enough so you fall off the stage...


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 10, 2007)

Speaking about AT's

What would be some good Sonic AT's? Maybe Knuckles can make an apearance in the form of an AT. I still want him in tho, but his almightyness Sakurai already smiled upon us with Sonic so..


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 10, 2007)

as wierd as this sounds I think naruto wouldnt have ruined the game if they put him in.
just my opinion


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 10, 2007)

Falco-san said:


> Speaking about AT's
> 
> What would be some good Sonic AT's? Maybe Knuckles can make an apearance in the form of an AT. I still want him in tho, but his almightyness Sakurai already smiled upon us with Sonic so..



Oh God...the idea of Sonic characters beyond Sonic and Eggman in the game..is a SCARY thought. So many characters coming out of every asshole is his games ;___;

As long as it is pre-Dreamcast characters, I'm game. Fuck Big


----------



## Jinibea (Oct 10, 2007)

Just to let you guys know just because it says TBA on SSBB that does not mean it got pushed back maybe dat got changed for an earlier realease.


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 10, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh God...the idea of Sonic characters beyond Sonic and Eggman in the game..is a SCARY thought. So many characters coming out of every asshole is his games ;___;
> 
> As long as it is pre-Dreamcast characters, I'm game. Fuck Big




Oh *GOD* not Big, I hate that guy.

FWOOOGYYYY...WAHHWHAHHWHHWYYWJGJGJHGJHGWWWW

He's such a dumbass. I hated the fact that you HAD to play the game with all the teams in Sonic Heroes -.-

To get the super ending thingy..

Knuckles is old school tho, so he gets a
from me.


----------



## Seany (Oct 10, 2007)

Falco-san said:


> Speaking about AT's
> 
> What would be some good Sonic AT's? Maybe Knuckles can make an apearance in the form of an AT. I still want him in tho, but his almightyness Sakurai already smiled upon us with Sonic so..



I would ONLY want Tails, and Metal Sonic. 

Fuck Amy and the other failures >_>


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 10, 2007)

I would say Knuckles and Tails would be the top choices, then followed by Robotnik/Eggman.

Metal Sonic would be an awesome variation tho xD


----------



## Lee1993 (Oct 10, 2007)

well im glad he is in


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 10, 2007)

Earlier release sounds doubtful seeing as Sakurai added this to the Nintendo Fall Conference update:


> There’s still a little more development to be done... I’m hoping to complete it without incident.



I think he's still aiming for a 2007 release date so we should stay optimistic.

If anyone knows when the game is perfect and ready, it's Sakurai. All hail.


----------



## Lee1993 (Oct 10, 2007)

kirby sucked up sonic would look cool


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 10, 2007)

SaiyanKingVegeta said:


> kirby sucked up sonic would look cool



Aye, every new character means a new Kirby hat aswell 

Kirby is so cool, to bad they nerfed him so hard from SSB64


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 10, 2007)

I would exclude all of the villains for Subspace Emissary (which should prove to be pretty long compared to the previous Classic Modes), but it would be pretty cool if they became selectable after you beat them. 

**cough*Ganondorf Event Match *cough**


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 10, 2007)

US date not changed?



I don't know how trustworthy this site is but it sounds pretty straight from the event.

Here's hoping, right?


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 10, 2007)

My sig is now Canon, yaaaaaaaay.


----------



## Lee1993 (Oct 10, 2007)

i think if there was a chage the oficional site would have it


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 10, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> My sig is now Canon, yaaaaaaaay.



hahaha, indeed it is


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 10, 2007)

FUUUUUUUUUCK YES! SONIC


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 10, 2007)

SSSSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNIIIIIIICCCCCCC!!!!


----------



## kewlmyc (Oct 10, 2007)

Sonic!?!?  
Sonic!?!?! 
Sonic!?!?!? 
TEH MEGATON!!!! 

(updates sig)

Sucks that it's delayed.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 10, 2007)

Ah, great to see that Sonic's finally confirmed.  Now, if only Megaman could be thrown in there; seems that Pikmin is more likely though, but Pikimin's great too.

Also, don't know if Giga Bowser had already been confirmed or not. If not though, then he was confirmed earlier in the thread, but nobody appeared to commnet on it:
Yu-Gi-Oh! Universe

Second pic in that post.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2007)

yay for sonic!!! Finally Mario can beat the living daylights out of him.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Oct 10, 2007)

Wooho! Sonic is in the game!,Can't wait for King Dedede,Geno,and Megaman to appear


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 10, 2007)

Shiron said:


> Ah, great to see that Sonic's finally confirmed.  Now, if only Megaman could be thrown in there; seems that Pikmin is more likely though, but Pikimin's great too.
> 
> Also, don't know if Giga Bowser had already been confirmed or not. If not though, then he was confirmed earlier in the thread, but nobody appeared to commnet on it:
> Yu-Gi-Oh! Universe
> ...


Actually, Giga Bowser is Bowser's Final Smash, and stays in that form temporarily. It was confirmed on July 4th.


----------



## Caustic (Oct 10, 2007)

Shiron said:


> Also, don't know if Giga Bowser had already been confirmed or not. If not though, then he was confirmed earlier in the thread, but nobody appeared to commnet on it:
> Yu-Gi-Oh! Universe



Yeah, Giga Bowser was confirmed on July 4th.

I actually didn't know about him, Mario's Final Smash, etc. until I actually looked at their character pages, because they were updated before started checking out the Dojo's daily updates.

Oh, and in regards to the "TBD" Release date for SSBB:
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of time was originally intended to be released with the initial launch of the N64, but they decided to delay it. In the end, it took almost a year before they finally got it out on the market, and look how great that turned out to be. (Note: This is just based off my memory. I'll probably go and look to make sure this information is correct sometime later. Fairly certain that was the case, though )
I know this game is highly anticipated, but it'll definitely be worth any wait time they throw at us.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 10, 2007)

Ah. That would expalin why I didn't catch it.

And yeah, I don't really care about delays that much, myself. I've already waited this long for Brawl; what's another month or two? Rather them make the game as great as possible and have it delayed then have it not be delayed and comming out quite apparently rushed.


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Oct 10, 2007)

As all of you can tell, I liked this update very much. I have been waiting for Sonic's confirmation since Brawl was announced. Today was a glorious day indeed.

Now just update Ashley Sakurai.


----------



## Lee1993 (Oct 10, 2007)

lol to your avitar


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Sweet, now lets get Viewtiful Joe into the action!*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 10, 2007)

Uh, can anyone repost the list of the order of the series confirmed so far? A friend of mine wants to know it and I forget the exact order XD


----------



## dilbot (Oct 10, 2007)

i read on a site that the japanese version was delayed until spring 08. the 23rd to be exact,  i really cant tell you where i got it, ive been searching for it and havent found it yet >.<

though i believe it is a very reliable source.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 10, 2007)

It's already been established that the release date for Japan is January 24.


----------



## dilbot (Oct 10, 2007)

0.o....

okay w/e, its news to me!


----------



## Tokkan (Oct 10, 2007)

BlueNinja44 said:


> *Sweet, now lets get Viewtiful Joe into the action!*
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry if the pictures big... ^^



I'd have a major fangasm if that were to happen, more so than with Sonic. But quite frankly, I don't see it happening any time soon.


----------



## dokhma (Oct 10, 2007)

o well, i guess sonics cool. they still need to confirm ninja hamster.


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 10, 2007)

..but Sonic will be the easiest to K.O. though, since he can only be hit twice.


----------



## dokhma (Oct 10, 2007)

Grevane said:


> ..but Sonic will be the easiest to K.O. though, since he can only be hit twice.



does anyone think that bowser or ganon will only have to hit him once?


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 10, 2007)

dokhma said:


> does anyone think that bowser or ganon will only have to hit him once?



You only have to hit him twice. Once for the rings and twice for the K.O.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 10, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Split due to 10 image limit. I'm actually surprised that with that long a video they were able to contain the content to only that which we've seen so far, I was expecting over 10 of these. If I forgot anything, feel free to add it in as #9.



I'm surprised you or no one else mentioned Dixie (Kong) They hadn't mentioned anything about her yet...



And now for various other replies I had to people 

*Spoiler*: __ 






dragonbattousai said:


> Japan getting Brawl January 28th, 2008 doesn't make me pleased.  That means the US will get it the same time or after...so much for an awesome Christmas, guess it's just going to be Super Mario Galaxy.



The US was originally going to get it before Japan anyway >.>

(Dec. 3rd vs Dec. 20-something)




Banshi said:


> They didnt use classic mario this time, so maybe they wont use classic megaman



If there is such thing as a "classic Mario" it would be the pixelated 8-bit guy from the first games...and they definitely aren't using him >.>




Mishudo said:


> Well he did go after it,I just meant it let him recover after he went into final smash form.



I think he might have zipped across the whole gap to the other side..but maybe not xD



Mishudo said:


> OMG
> Imagine the CPU's spazzing over them like they do with pokeballs/hammers/cloaking devices





nmaster64 said:


> Srsly, wtf was up with the progammers for Melee and Pokeballs?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



It wasn't just those...they were pretty crazy about those recovery items too  Here's my fix:


```
bool ComputerLuvItemCheck(int computerluvitem)
{

  Bool walkslowlybutwithintensefocustowardit;
  int computerluvitem;

  switch(computerluvitem)
  {   
    case maximumtomato:
    case heartcontainer:
    case food:
    case pokeball:
    case hammer:
    case invisiblitycloak: walkslowlybutwithintensefocustowardit = true;
  }

  return walkslowlybutwithintensefocustowardit;
}
```





Grevane said:


> Nothing wrong with keeping hopes up. Even if it wasn't Megaman/Bomberman, I doubt there would be an angry mob with torches and pitchforks waiting outside Nintendo HQ. The current roster is already good enough as a sequel itself, imo.



+1 for the angry mob. I want my Bomberman


----------



## Birdhouse_05 (Oct 10, 2007)

*OMG!!!!

EXCITEMENT LEVEL RISING! BRAIN OVERHEATING! EYES CEASED FUNCTIONING!*



SONIC HAS JOINED THE BRAWL!!!!

Link to Video:




Warning: May cause seizures in Fans of the Smash Bros. series. Should not be watch by elderly people, pregnant females, non-pregnant females, children, priests, Teen aged boys, Firemen or People from New Jersey.



On Another Note..........HELL YEAH!


----------



## dokhma (Oct 10, 2007)

Grevane said:


> You only have to hit him twice. Once for the rings and twice for the K.O.



yeah that makes sense. i hope hes not too fast and makes him noobish. fast but not too fast.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 10, 2007)

Sonic's spindashes seem much more fun than Jigglypuff's and it seems like you can control them~~ god tier?

btw, who here on NF has an account on Smashboards?


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 10, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> I'm surprised you or no one else mentioned Dixie (Kong) They hadn't mentioned anything about her yet...





Grevane said:


> Took hell to finish, but here it is. Ordered for convenience, and leaves out any obvious updates (Pokemon).



Placed that one under the obvious column since it was kind of blatant.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> US date not changed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why look at other sites when you can go straight to the source? The date on the DOJO changed from 3rd December to TBD during yesterday's update. Also, that article was probably written based on the Japanese conference, naturally there wouldn't be any news on the NA release date, hence the _"American release date of December 3, 2007 still holds"_ statement.
Although, I'm still hoping for the game to not be delayed lol

Oh yeah, apparently NOA is having some kind of event today, we will probably learn the NA release date then.


----------



## Monna (Oct 10, 2007)

Theres no letter or emblem pattern. You guys are looking into it too much. Seriously.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 10, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> Theres no letter or emblem pattern. You guys are looking into it too much. Seriously.



So, it's just ironic it's been able to confirm Ice Climbers, Metal Gear, Mother, and Donkey Kong before any of them were shown and where they would be placed, right?


----------



## Shiron (Oct 10, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> Theres no letter or emblem pattern. You guys are looking into it too much. Seriously.


Since it did predict the existance of characters and they fall in line with it... I'd say there is.

The pattern hasn't broken yet, so it does quite indeed appear to be real.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 10, 2007)

Great to see Sonic is finally confirmed.

As for the release date, I'm not too angry about it just because I'd rather them do everything right, rather than rush out a mediocre game that won't live up to our expectations.

Also I don't have a Wii just yet, so thats part of the reason I'm not too upset about the release date.


----------



## Monna (Oct 10, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> So, it's just ironic it's been able to confirm Ice Climbers, Metal Gear, Mother, and Donkey Kong before any of them were shown and where they would be placed, right?


Exactly. To think that there is any pattern is just ridiculous.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 10, 2007)

Was there even a pattern anyway? If people think there is, is there a list of what's next?


----------



## Shiron (Oct 10, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> Exactly. To think that there is any pattern is just ridiculous.


There IS a pattern. It's quite clearly there when you look at the icons and their numbers. It's something that does exist and can't be debated.

Now, whether it will continue will the yet to be revealed icons or whether it was intentional or not are things that can. Seem's pretty likely to me that it will continue and was intentional at this point, though.

As for what's comming next, there's a blank alphebatically between Pit and Sonic, that could be filled by either a character from Rockman or Pikmin. Pikmin appears to be the morely likely choice though.

There is one other blank that should be for Game and Watch, I believe, IIRC.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 10, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Placed that one under the obvious column since it was kind of blatant.



But wait...what is she. An AT? ...or something else?



Paul the SK said:


> Exactly. To think that there is any pattern is just ridiculous.



Until it's proven wrong, there is no reason not to believe it.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 10, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Until it's proven wrong, there is no reason not to believe it.


Indeed; with each new character update, it just keeps getting proved more and more right. So, I don't see any reason to doubt it now.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 10, 2007)

The alphabetical/emblem system may seem shaky at some points. Like when character names are used instead of the series or only certain parts of franchise names are used to make it fit. But despite those things, the system has pretty much proven to be true.


----------



## Monna (Oct 10, 2007)

I'd much rather have Megaman/Rockman than someone from Pikmin. Even if Megaman is the last 3rd party character, Brawl wont feel complete without him now that Sonic is in.


----------



## Twilit (Oct 10, 2007)

Now that I'm starting to think about it, Megaman is really the only other character I'd even want (Other than Zero, but that's not happening.) He'd be balanced, so why not?

I'd say the could, and should.


----------



## Monna (Oct 10, 2007)

I'd love to have Mario vs. Sonic vs. Megaman.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 10, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Thats why hes sorry. Thats why I'm sorry.
> 
> Thats a bad game, and not a game to see why people like Sonic. You need to go to games released on the Dreamcast and backwards from that.





dokhma said:


> does anyone think that bowser or ganon will only have to hit him once?





Grevane said:


> You only have to hit him twice. Once for the rings and twice for the K.O.



funny.....

yeah...I wanna seeblue bomber in the game.....I hardly even know Bombermen.

other news...I can;t belevie ppl bellieve anything from Smash Bros. Mojo. Site.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 10, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> I can;t belevie ppl bellieve anything from Smash Bros. Mojo. Site.



THE MOJO OWNS!!


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 10, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> THE MOJO OWNS!!



I mean some ppl believe that Link is replace by a DJ and bomberman was confirm.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 11, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> I mean some ppl believe that Link is replace by a DJ and *bomberman was confirm.*



Where was this now?


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 11, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> I mean some ppl believe that Link is replace by a DJ and bomberman was confirm.


Moji is amusing but I can't see how anyone could fall for it. Yes Jirachi and Bomerman have decent artwork but come on everything there is so fake, I mean this page gives it away without fail.
[TTnet]higurashi​_kai​_14​_MQ​_XviD1.​2.​avi

Plus that isn't a DJ, its Link from The Matrix.


----------



## ~Wondering Zero~ (Oct 11, 2007)

Man...It's really happened! I can just cry...I shed a tear of happiness seeing Sonic in one of the greatest fighting games ever.

Also...Was that Ryan Drunmond that I heard in the english version of the trailer?


----------



## Tokkan (Oct 11, 2007)

No, it's obviously still Jason Griffith.


----------



## ~Wondering Zero~ (Oct 11, 2007)

What? Damn it...It sounded like Ryan for a moment. I got to go get my ears check or something...


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 11, 2007)

Aoooooooooo. I would go crazy if this really happened  

Link removed


----------



## Splyte (Oct 11, 2007)

its kinda strange how the wording for bombermans fake profile and sonics real profile are somewhat similar....

also in terms of the icon list. the only pattern is that it starts with the smash logo then the series new to SSB, followed by the series new to SSBM and finally the new series to SSBB

this would imply that game and watch is game as its the only logical thing that can go between iceclimbers and fire emblem logo.

aside from this THERE IS NO ORDER TO THE EMBLEMS. THE ALPHABETICAL THEORY FAILS. the only reason why it 'works' is because they used words that would fit this theory -sometimes using the series title and other times using just the main character- it was basically a theory forced into working by bending the rules to just make it work


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm so fucking pissed that Sonic is in there. I almost don't want to buy this game now it makes me so mad.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 11, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm so fucking pissed that Sonic is in there. I almost don't want to buy this game now it makes me so mad.


Thats just stupid. If you don't like Sonic don't play as him, simple as that. Meanwhile we are all happy to see Sonic in the game, it adds to the games iconicness.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Thats just stupid. If you don't like Sonic don't play as him, simple as that. Meanwhile we are all happy to see Sonic in the game, it adds to the games iconicness.



It adds to just how much Nintendo has sold out...

Sonic has no place in this game, we know how the fight between Mario and Sonic goes...Sonic loses because he's had a streak of bad games for the last seven years...

I'll be targeting any Sonic player is what I will be doing. I'll just hunt them down, maybe people will stop playing him if enough people do it.

And no, you're wrong, a lot of people didn't want Sonic in there just like me. I know ALOT of them.


----------



## Psysalis (Oct 11, 2007)

well thats too bad then  ^^^

then i guess dont buy it then you'll have nothing to worry about

but anyways i know im going to enjoy this game even more now


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 11, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It adds to just how much Nintendo has sold out....


Sold out? If the guy from from Halo was in there maybe but since hes never been in a Nintendo game that isn't going to happen.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sonic has no place in this game


A game of popular video game characters fighting, your right thats no place for a video game *icon* is it?



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> we know how the fight between Mario and Sonic goes...Sonic loses because he's had a streak of bad games for the last seven years...


I'm sorry, since when was Smash Bros. about recent games? Last I checked the rooster has Ice Climbers and Pit, I haven't seen any games with them outside the Smash Bros. franchise in a long time. Regardless of if Sonics new games are good or not his classic games kick ass and as such he is an icon, just because his newer games aren't the best it doesn't mean the character of Sonic is now the worst character ever.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'll be targeting any Sonic player is what I will be doing. I'll just hunt them down, maybe people will stop playing him if enough people do it.


So you are going to try and ruin their fun? Since when was liking Sonic a bad thing?



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And no, you're wrong, a lot of people didn't want Sonic in there just like me. I know ALOT of them.


I was wrong? Look again at some of the things people said in reaction to Sonic being confirmed.



Tokkan said:


> BEST! NEWS! EVER!





nmaster64 said:


> I CAME!!!!!!!!





Prince Leon said:


> Sonic has arrived bitches! WOOT!





TenshiOni said:


> I came emeralds and cried ring-shaped tears.
> 
> Fuck yes! You will be the best Wii game ever!





Jaga said:


> Sonic is here! now i can't wait for this game!!!





MegamanXLanDarkZero said:


> OMFG, SONIC. YES!!!!
> I've been w8ing for this update and it finally came!!
> I'm really happy that it's confirmed that he's in Brawl. Now I'm more excited about getting this game!





Gaiash said:


> "Holy Crap!" Ten times in a row. That was my reaction, then my sister asked me what was going on and I told her "Sonic is in Super Smash Brothers Brawl!" and even she was excited.
> 
> Sonic is even cooler than I thought he would be, and man they even have music from the band that made the music for the newer Sonic games.



Hrm, looks like people were very excited. You can't ignore how iconic Sonic is, including him in Brawl is a wise move.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 11, 2007)

Gaiash, my friend, you are a genius.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 11, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It adds to just how much Nintendo has sold out...
> 
> Sonic has no place in this game, we know how the fight between Mario and Sonic goes...Sonic loses because he's had a streak of bad games for the last seven years...
> 
> ...



dude...Sonic was the most request charater.  Stop hating.  We like to see the Sega vs Nintendo that never happen back then.  Thus match is for the ppl who never lived to see this day.

brw....
Gaiash, Ketsuban...
nice of u guys for using my pic that I created as a sig and an avy


----------



## Psysalis (Oct 11, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Sold out? If the guy from from Halo was in there maybe but since hes never been in a Nintendo game that isn't going to happen.
> 
> 
> A game of popular video game characters fighting, your right thats no place for a video game *icon* is it?
> ...





you gets teh reps


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks like my post is quite popular.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 11, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Looks like my post is quite popular.



at least it is of an advanceshipper.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 11, 2007)

uh-oh Cardboard Tube Knight is viewing, our eyes may be subject to more crap.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 11, 2007)

~Wondering Zero~ said:


> What? Damn it...It sounded like Ryan for a moment. I got to go get my ears check or something...


Fouls like hell. Would've been great if it was Ryan too. I at least hope they'll implement the Japanese audio like in Melee. Nothing like good ol' Kanemaru Jun'ichi.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2007)

Psysalis said:


> you gets teh reps



Someone who thinks Colbert is cool, now I know you have a bad taste in things...disregard. 



Linkaro said:


> dude...Sonic was the most request charater.  Stop hating.  We like to see the Sega vs Nintendo that never happen back then.  Thus match is for the ppl who never lived to see this day.
> 
> brw....
> Gaiash, Ketsuban...
> nice of u guys for using my pic that I created as a sig and an avy





Gaiash said:


> Sold out? If the guy from from Halo was in there maybe but since hes never been in a Nintendo game that isn't going to happen.
> 
> 
> A game of popular video game characters fighting, your right thats no place for a video game *icon* is it?
> ...



Sonic isn't ICONIC, I would rather them put Master Chief in there than Sonic, at least he's on a system that's still viable. At least he has sales that are helping a company that's not on the brink of extinction. And if Master Chief was in there it would be more of a surprise and a smart move than Sonic. 

Master Cheif's fan base is larger than Sonic's by miles...if they wanted a *smart move* they'd have gotten Bungie to go in on this. Sonic's fan base is people who can't let go of the past and furries.


----------



## Tenrow (Oct 11, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Someone who thinks Colbert is cool, now I know you have a bad taste in things...disregard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugh exactly. Why oh why did they have to put sonic in this game. The first moment when I saw the words "Sonic" and Brawl" on the same page I was like okay this needs to be stopped. The first time I saw that "fake" screenshot I was praying as hard as I can "God, if you truly exist, then please DONT MAKE THIS HAPPEN"

Then it happens and now to me Brawl's appeal has now been dropped down to a 1/4 of what it was the day before it was official. Oh well I make it a point NOT to unlock him when I get the game


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 11, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sonic isn't ICONIC, I would rather them put Master Chief in there than Sonic, at least he's on a system that's still viable. At least he has sales that are helping a company that's not on the brink of extinction. And if Master Chief was in there it would be more of a surprise and a smart move than Sonic.
> 
> Master Cheif's fan base is larger than Sonic's by miles...if they wanted a *smart move* they'd have gotten Bungie to go in on this. Sonic's fan base is people who can't let go of the past and furries.



U miss one thing: * MASTER CHIEF IS NOT A THIRD PARTY CHARACTER!!!!*

not many ppl want to see Halo vs Mario.  Sonic and Mario rivalary is a stuff of legend.  Of couse this is much bigger then MC and Mario because Microsoft and Nintendo are not at war.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2007)

jiraiya12345 said:


> Ugh exactly. Why oh why did they have to put sonic in this game. The first moment when I saw the words "Sonic" and Brawl" on the same page I was like okay this needs to be stopped. The first time I saw that "fake" screenshot I was praying as hard as I can "God, if you truly exist, then please DONT MAKE THIS HAPPEN"
> 
> Then it happens and now to me Brawl's appeal has now been dropped down to a 1/4 of what it was the day before it was official. Oh well I make it a point NOT to unlock him when I get the game



Same here, and they might have pushed the fucking game back I heard too. Which is why I lost interest in Twilight Princess. Seriously Nintendo is pissing me off with some of the stuff they have been pulling over these last two years. They make us wait six years for a game and hype it up too much, some people will just get tired and kind of lose appeal. 

And I respect them a lot less for letting that fucking furry loser into their game now.



Linkaro said:


> U miss one thing: * MASTER CHIEF IS NOT A THIRD PARTY CHARACTER!!!!*
> 
> not many ppl want to see Halo vs Mario. Sonic and Mario rivalary is a stuff of legend. Of couse this is much bigger then MC and Mario because Microsoft and Nintendo are not at war.



What are you dumb? 

Bungie owns Halo, not Microsoft. Bungie makes games exclusively now, but they could easily go solo and make a Halo game for another system...

And Sega is not third party, Halo was a first party game maker, but they did a bad job and are now gone. 

And Mircorsoft and Nintendo are at war...God are you smoking crack? They are in competition, the Wii outsold the 360 10 to 1 and there is a heated race between them, has been since GC and XBOX...


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 11, 2007)

Then don't buy it and get the fuck out of this topic, seriously.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 11, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Same here, and they might have pushed the fucking game back I heard too. Which is why I lost interest in Twilight Princess. Seriously Nintendo is pissing me off with some of the stuff they have been pulling over these last two years. They make us wait six years for a game and hype it up too much, some people will just get tired and kind of lose appeal.
> 
> And I respect them a lot less for letting that fucking furry loser into their game now.



HUSH!

Nintendo obvious doing a smart thing by push the game back....1. too much 

And don't buy the game it u don't want to.  one loss = 4 old men buying it just to see Mario and Sonic duke it out.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What are you dumb?
> 
> Bungie owns Halo, not Microsoft. Bungie makes games exclusively now, but they could easily go solo and make a Halo game for another system...
> 
> ...


dude...Microsoft and Nintendo war will never be as heated as Sega/Nintendo.  Get it though your head!  Ppl was dying to see this happen.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> HUSH!
> 
> Nintendo obvious doing a smart thing by push the game back....1. too much
> 
> And don't buy the game it u don't want to.  one loss = 4 old men buying it just to see Mario and Sonic duke it out.



Fan boy...pushing a game back is stupid especially when its been pushed back like four or five times to start with. Maybe next you're going to tell me that the makers of Duke Nuke Em Forever were smart...or Starcraft Ghost...or Gundam Crossfire, which was pushed back almost ten years and still sucked. 

Believe it or not, Nintendo can do wrong, and instead of setting dates they can't meet, why not put it back so that if they need to they can move it forward like Bungie did with Halo 3, God I didn't even get excited over Halo 3 and I can still see how they were smart to do this.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 11, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Fan boy...pushing a game back is stupid especially when its been pushed back like four or five times to start with. Maybe next you're going to tell me that the makers of Duke Nuke Em Forever were smart...or Starcraft Ghost...or Gundam Crossfire, which was pushed back almost ten years and still sucked.
> 
> Believe it or not, Nintendo can do wrong, and instead of setting dates they can't meet, why not put it back so that if they need to they can move it forward like Bungie did with Halo 3, God I didn't even get excited over Halo 3 and I can still see how they were smart to do this.



1.  Not a fanboy....it is how company works.

2.  Those other games weere because the devolpers got soo lazy they don't care anymore.  Nintendo do their with pride.  If one things doesn't seem right, then then twik it a bit.  That's how LoZTP was good.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 11, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Fan boy...pushing a game back is stupid especially when its been pushed back like four or five times to start with. Maybe next you're going to tell me that the makers of Duke Nuke Em Forever were smart...or Starcraft Ghost...or Gundam Crossfire, which was pushed back almost ten years and still sucked.
> 
> Believe it or not, Nintendo can do wrong, and instead of setting dates they can't meet, why not put it back so that if they need to they can move it forward like Bungie did with Halo 3, God I didn't even get excited over Halo 3 and I can still see how they were smart to do this.



Halo 3 was just Halo 2 +, it was barely anything new at all. (not that it wasnt good) Brawl is going to completely reinvent what Melee was, so if they want to take longer to perfect an already perfect-looking game, more power to them. And before you call me a Nintendo fanboy (since that's a GREAT defense, bravo for that) I don't even like Nintendo titles save for Smash Bros and like 2 or 3 others. 

I don't like Lucas, but I'm not bitching endlessly about it because it just makes you look like a douchebag, douchebag.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> 1.  Not a fanboy....it is how company works.
> 
> 2.  Those other games weere because the devolpers got soo lazy they don't care anymore.  Nintendo do their with pride.  If one things doesn't seem right, then then twik it a bit.  That's how LoZTP was good.



That last comment shows how fannboyish you are...they didn't care about Halo 3, that's why the game was probably the best Halo game yet. Even I liked it and I hate Halo. 

And no what happened was a lack of money for some of those games coupled with the fact that the demand went down when people got tired of waiting...


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 11, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That last comment shows how fannboyish you are...they didn't care about Halo 3, that's why the game was probably the best Halo game yet. Even I liked it and I hate Halo.
> 
> And no what happened was a lack of money for some of those games coupled with the fact that the demand went down when people got tired of waiting...



...Halo?  what?  It is just improve multi player and good graphic.  I look at a critic view.  The reason I even mention LoZ on the last comment was because this topic is about Nintendo.Geez....If u hate it...hate it.  I don't care.  Just don't go all noobish and go "oh this suck because of him"  NO!  U amitted yourself...

"*Even I liked it and I hate Halo.*"

So what's wrong?  Just play SSBB and ignore Sonic and u will enjoy yourself.

Now I'm going to bed because I got to go to school.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> ...Halo?  what?  It is just improve multi player and good graphic.  I look at a critic view.  The reason I even mention LoZ on the last comment was because this topic is about Nintendo.Geez....If u hate it...hate it.  I don't care.  Just don't go all noobish and go "oh this suck because of him"  NO!  U amitted yourself...
> 
> "*Even I liked it and I hate Halo.*"
> 
> ...



You do need to go to school...because you're spelling like a preschooler. 

This threads obviously not about Nintendo because we've got Sonic running around in here now...so I can bring up Bungie if I want. And I can hope they bring in Cloud from FF7, hes popular right...or OMG, what about someone who's not even in a game, like Alf...people used to like him.

No Brawl won't suck because of Sonic, but Sonic sucks even if he's in Brawl. And I won't be playing that character. I'm sticking to Peach.


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 11, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You do need to go to school...because you're spelling like a preschooler.
> 
> This threads obviously not about Nintendo because we've got Sonic running around in here now...so I can bring up Bungie if I want. And I can hope they bring in Cloud from FF7, hes popular right...or OMG, what about someone who's not even in a game, like Alf...people used to like him.
> 
> No Brawl won't suck because of Sonic, but Sonic sucks even if he's in Brawl. And I won't be playing that character. I'm sticking to Peach.




Had to be a Peach player...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2007)

Falco-san said:


> Had to be a Peach player...



I only play Peach now, I used to play Doctor Mario, Mario, Marth and Peach, but I have played Peach for five years now...took her to Tournaments. That's my girl...

...I hope that add that slut Daisy so I can beat her up.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 11, 2007)

Woah woah, calm down guys really lol.

Now CTK has his reasons for not liking Sonic, and they are his opinions to be had(and most are pretty valid). Sonic has had a lot of terrible games recently, at least the ones after Adventure. But the original games were great, and changed the industry. For most kids growing up, the Mario & Sonic rivalry was huge, at least the kids I knew lol. Now Sega may not be the developer it used to be, but they were such a major influence, that I think their mascot is worthy of a place in Brawl. Expecially if Snake is in there.

I hate furries as much as the next person, but I still like Sonic. Why? He was one of the biggest icons while I was growing up. Everyone knew Mario and Sonic. The original games were a lot of fun, and still are. And the GBA & DS games are pretty fun too lol.

When it gets down to it, I don't like a lot of characters in Brawl, but I'm still gonna love the game.

So let's all just move on, and get along alright?


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 11, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sonic isn't ICONIC


What rock have you been living under? I guess Mario isn't iconic either, or Pikachu, or the Final Fantasy games.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I would rather them put Master Chief in there than Sonic


And you thought wanting Sonic was bad.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> at least he's on a system that's still viable.


You mean a rival systems main selling point.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> At least he has sales that are helping a company that's not on the brink of extinction.


Last I checked Sega ain't going anywhere.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And if Master Chief was in there it would be more of a surprise and a smart move than Sonic.


Suprise yes, but not a smart move. X-Box would complain about the fact that the Wii is using their selling point against them.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Master Cheif's fan base is larger than Sonic's by miles


No, Halo may be a big thing but when I asked about why the game was popular over at Snafu and Ctrl+Alt+Del forums everyone said it was because of the gameplay.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ...if they wanted a *smart move* they'd have gotten Bungie to go in on this. Sonic's fan base is people who can't let go of the past and furries.


So its his fanbase that bothers you eh? Never judge a character by its fanbase, I mean if I did that do you really think I'd be watching Naruto right now?



jiraiya12345 said:


> Ugh exactly. Why oh why did they have to put sonic in this game.


Because people have been wanting him since the old Nintendo 64 game.



jiraiya12345 said:


> Then it happens and now to me Brawl's appeal has now been dropped down to a 1/4 of what it was the day before it was official.


You're sounding like those people at the Atari forum complaining about Arale from Dr Slump being in the new Dragon Ball Z game, you people have no respect for classics do you?



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> pushing a game back is stupid especially when its been pushed back like four or five times to start with.


I'm sorry, are you a game programer? No? When a game is incomplete, its not uncommon to change the release date because the game isn't finished. I'd rather wait that get it incomplete with annoying glitches.

The classics are what will sell Brawl, not flashy new characters like this Master Chef from Halo. You know what, I hope you don't get this game because you aren't the target audience at all.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 11, 2007)

Anyone who says a game is made worse by the addition of a character they don't like qualifies as both "n00b" and "douchebag", that's all I'll say about it.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sonic: Special Moves


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> What rock have you been living under? I guess Mario isn't iconic either, or Pikachu, or the Final Fantasy games.



One of these things is not like the other...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 11, 2007)

Hate to break the nice conversation going but new update is up now.



Sonic: Special Moves

Oi, Nagasumi... kisama...! lol

Yay, Spin Dash!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 11, 2007)

sweet specials, I'm loving the spin dash. Sonic is gonna kick so much ass!


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 11, 2007)

I figured that spring would be his jump move, I'm guessing that if there is a Sonic stage (which there is bound to be) it'll have springs of its own.

On a note about the spring I'm glad they are still paying attention to sound effects being accuirate, its nice to here that spring sound and the "!" sound from the Metal Gear games.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 11, 2007)

So out of the stage area, Sonic could just summon it in midair? Hahaha.

It might not be very likely but it'd be nice to hear the invincibility tune when Sonic gets Star Power.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 11, 2007)

Well, his moves aren't too big a surprise. I like the spring jump, like you guys.

I just think they could've been a more innovative and made his side-b differ a little more from is neutral-b.

No matter though, I'm sure it'll work out alright.


----------



## Vasp (Oct 11, 2007)

Man, Sonic being added to Brawl is reallllllllllly making me want to get a Wii now ><


----------



## Tokkan (Oct 11, 2007)

Sonic's shaping up to be good, so far. Very fitting specials. I'd say his Up-special is heavily exploitable, though. The leftover spring may be a weakness.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 11, 2007)

Sigh, no MOTHER 3 love and not showing any move set for Lucas yet.  Sonic is cool, but his move set is predictable.


----------



## Caustic (Oct 11, 2007)

Tokkan said:


> Sonic's shaping up to be good, so far. Very fitting specials. I'd say his Up-special is heavily exploitable, though. The leftover spring may be a weakness.



Judging by the video, the spring doesn't stick around long enough to be used unless the opponent is almost right on top of it in the first place.

In addition, Sonic used what I think is his Aerial Up + A and Aerial Down + A after using his Spring Jump, so unlike other character's Up + B moves, Sonic doesn't seem to be left completely helpless after it completes.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 11, 2007)

Caustic said:


> Judging by the video, the spring doesn't stick around long enough to be used unless the opponent is almost right on top of it in the first place.
> 
> In addition, Sonic used what I think is his Aerial Up + A and Aerial Down + A after using his Spring Jump, so unlike other character's Up + B moves, Sonic doesn't seem to be left completely helpless after it completes.


In the video it wasn't on the ground if I recall. It only sticks around if its on the ground.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 11, 2007)

It's going to look weird if Sonic makes a spring appear out of nowhere in mid-air


----------



## Charizard (Oct 11, 2007)

i think that he's a cool addition to the game but just like snake, he doesnt belong! sonic is not nintendo so he has no right to be here! but ima still play as him.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 11, 2007)

Edicius said:


> i think that he's a cool addition to the game but just like snake, he doesnt belong! sonic is not nintendo so he has no right to be here! but ima still play as him.


3rd Party characters do belong. The selling point of Smash Bros. is seeing video game icons fight each other.


----------



## Monna (Oct 11, 2007)

All we need is Megaman and I'll be satisfied when it comes to 3rd party characters.

Bomberman and Pacman would be nice additions also but I don't think they'll make the cut.


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol pacman. awesome special moves for sonic, although a few look a bit repetitive... O.o

hey, if it's true that the icon theory uses either names of main characters or not the full name in order to make the icon fit the theory, then golden sun characters still have a chance!!! isaac's name in the japanese golden sun is robin, isn't it? =O


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 11, 2007)

Tokkan said:


> Sonic's shaping up to be good, so far. Very fitting specials. I'd say his Up-special is heavily exploitable, though. The leftover spring may be a weakness.


Well, not if the spring disappears quickly. 

Or even funnier...once Sonic uses it again.

I can just imagine a match now:

Sonic uses the spring to barely make it back to the edge. Sonic gets his opponent off the edge and the opponent thinks he can use the leftover spring to recover....but Sonic just used the spring jump again for no reason! The old spring disappears, the enemy's return strategy is gone, and Sonic gains 1 KO.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 11, 2007)

I added Sonic to the character chart.


----------



## Taellon (Oct 11, 2007)

pacman: all special moves: power pellet lol

but watch as the whole wii gaming community praises sega!


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2007)

WOW.

Im a bit late in saying this... but... SONIC IS FINALLY HERE.

Im pretty sure you guys saw the video, so you noticed his final smash will be turning into Golden Sonic...

The updates have gotten better now.


----------



## Seany (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm glad Sonic's moves are kept simple  Just like old times.
Haha it will be interesting to see that spring jump in the middle of nowhere. I'm sure they will make it look good.

lol and Pacman would be so damn cool to have in.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 11, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> So out of the stage area, Sonic could just summon it in midair? Hahaha.
> 
> *It might not be very likely but it'd be nice to hear the invincibility tune when Sonic gets Star Power.*


God, that would be awesome. That tune is pretty catchy.



"Shion" said:


> WOW.
> 
> Im a bit late in saying this... but... SONIC IS FINALLY HERE.
> 
> ...


I think the updates these past two weeks have been great. Especially the Snake-related ones last week and now Sonic this week.

Anyone else think they'll stay with the Sonic theme for Friday too? I'm hoping for a stage or music, preferably both.


----------



## Seany (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm hoping for his smash tommorow.


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 11, 2007)

meh. i hope they move away from sonic, although i don't want them to do a sucky update either. it's not that i don't like sonic, but we already have him and his special moves, we know what his FS will be, i'd rather see something new now...


----------



## Seany (Oct 11, 2007)

Lucas moves! 

but i think a stage is most likely for tomorrow


----------



## jebara (Oct 11, 2007)

hope nintendo dosent screw up with this, it already screwed up with mario party 8 and sonic:secret rings hope this dosent turn out 2 be another wii disapointment


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> I'm hoping for his smash tommorow.



If you saw the video, his smash will be turning into Golden Sonic..

So far that is all we know about it.


----------



## Seany (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah i saw 

Still it needs to be confirmed


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 11, 2007)

jebara said:


> hope nintendo dosent screw up with this, it already screwed up with mario party 8 and sonic:secret rings hope this dosent turn out 2 be another wii disapointment



i don't see why you put so much measure by mario party 8 and sonic: secret rings. sure neither of them were that great, but i don't think many people expected them to be that good anyway. before you think that nintendo is screwing up, look at their biggest games like legend of zelda: twilight princess, metroid prime 3: corruption, and later on super mario galaxy. both twilight princess and corruption are great games, and i'm pretty sure that mario galaxy is going to be really good too. conclusion: nintendo doesn't screw up its major games. so stop worrying about it so much and just wait for it to come out


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Im pretty sure you guys saw the video, so you noticed his final smash will be turning into *Golden Sonic*





"Shion" said:


> If you saw the video, his smash will be turning into *Golden Sonic*





My God...it's not Golden Sonic, it's Super Sonic.....


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 11, 2007)

jebara said:


> hope nintendo dosent screw up with this, it already screwed up with mario party 8 and sonic:secret rings hope this dosent turn out 2 be another wii disapointment


This isn't the failure team that is Mario Party's developers (those games have never been amazing, imo) and this isn't the current Sonic Team.

This is HAL Lab and Sakurai. It will own.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> This isn't the failure team that is Mario Party's developers (those games have never been amazing, imo) and this isn't the current Sonic Team.
> 
> This is HAL Lab and Sakurai. It will own.



Hudson normally makes tedious games, thats why Mario Party is tedious [Most people think Nintendo made that, for whatever reason]

And Sonic Team didn't make Secret Rings, it was made by another branch within Sega. Thats why that game was somewhat good 

Also, Hal Labs isn't working with Sakurai on this, some currently unsaid developing group is. Don't you remember his old blog about the dudes on the team with messed up analog sticks and Sakurai in disbelief?


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah, I know the group is currently called "Smash Team" but HAL Lab is credited on the site. Unless they're simply being mentioned for the fact that they made the first game, Master Hand, etc.

And didn't some members of the Melee team join Sakurai's team? I recall reading that Brawl is being worked on by people that have 1000+ hours of experience in Melee.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> My God...it's not Golden Sonic, it's Super Sonic.....



...who cares man, hes golden.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Yeah, I know the group is currently called "Smash Team" but HAL Lab is credited on the site. Unless they're simply being mentioned for the fact that they made the first game, Master Hand, etc.
> 
> And didn't some members of the Melee team join Sakurai's team? I recall reading that Brawl is being worked on by people that have 1000+ hours of experience in Melee.



HAL Labs is credited for a number of reasons beyond their hand in the SSB series. They own Kirby, Meta Knight, and all Kirby stuff. Thats in the game, so they get credited. Like how Intelligent Systems is credited for Fire Emblem stuff.

I think it was a mix between developed on Melee and people who played the shit out of it, because they were given all the tools HAL Labs had when making previous games.


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 11, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ...who cares man, hes golden.



Well...yeah, he IS golden but.

C'mon, imagine this:

"Omg dude, DBZ was awesome taday, goku went long blonde hair form."

=_=


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2007)

.....he DOES go blond hair form......


----------



## slimscane (Oct 11, 2007)

I hope tomorrow's update is Ness 

but watch it be a pokeball


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 11, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ...who cares man, hes golden.


But your missing the whole reference in his name, Super Sonic is a reference to Super Saiya-Jin. The entire form is a tribute to Toriyama's work, or just a ripoff so many people tribute Dragon Ball in Japan its hard to tell.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 11, 2007)

Remember the NOA event I talked about?
Well, bad news.

live blog update from the event:


> _9:15 a.m.: Talking about Smash Bros. delay. Smash Bros. delayed officially here in the US until Sunday, Feb. 10!_


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 11, 2007)

omg wtf. are you fucking kidding me? all the way from december 3rd to fucking february 10th???? so much for playing it over winter break. nintendo better have a goddam good reason for this.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2007)

FAILURE! D:


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey guys....

sorry about the fight with Mr. nooby Cardborad.  I was just piss off that he was being a troll.  And to counter him about me being a preschool age, I was tried and it was late at night.  I'm in college and for many of u, it is a lot of stress.  I hope he never appear here and cause us a lot of troble.  I am just sorry about yesterday, and all that fighting.

Other news:  At least we know Sonic's moves.  And I was predicting that the jump spring was an item.  Boy I was wrong.


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 11, 2007)

don't worry about it linkaro  i most likely would have done the same in your position, i hate trolls. i mean, i can understand if a person doesn't like sonic being in brawl, but honestly, some of the things he said was retarded. it's all in the past now


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 11, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> don't worry about it linkaro  i most likely would have done the same in your position, i hate trolls. i mean, i can understand if a person doesn't like sonic being in brawl, but honestly, some of the things he said was retarded. it's all in the past now



yeah...I thought I might be banned for defending u guys.  I mean....I know how many comany work andif the games gets delayed...oh well as long that it will make is a 40 out of 10 stars.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 11, 2007)

Urgh how I hate these bad news, came as a surprise to me. I thought that we would atleast get it before Japan. 

Haha, seems like they're working hard on the online part though :/


> _9:16 a.m.: Smash Bros. will have full Wi-Fi multiplayer capabilities. Lots of new levels and many new characters, including Sonic the Hedgehog. A "unique way of sharing between users, even online," according to Iwata -- this relates to some user-created content for the WI-Fi service in relation to Smash Bros., sounds like._


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 11, 2007)

*OMG Sonic will be in Brawl.*

When I saw the trailer on Youtube, I had to rub my nipples from the sheer pleasure that was shooting out of them.  

P.S. Bring back Crash Banidcoot


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 11, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Urgh how I hate these bad news, came as a surprise to me. I thought that we would atleast get it before Japan.
> 
> Haha, seems like they're working hard on the online part though :/


 
And I hope they do. This might be an even better smash than the old SSBB we thought it will be....WIIIIIII!!!!!



WE'RE FLYING TO THE TOP OF THE CHARTS!!!!



The Juice Man said:


> *OMG Sonic will be in Brawl.*
> 
> When I saw the trailer on Youtube, I had to rub my nipples from the sheer pleasure that was shooting out of them.
> 
> P.S. Bring back Crash Banidcoot



um.....yay...and becareful not to get too much organmism?

as for Crash....er....he was Sony mascot...I dunno...


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 11, 2007)

yeah, i won't mind the delay that much if they have a really good reason for it. lol earlier today i was discussing with one of my friends that i wouldn't mind the delay if they did something like boost the character list to 50+ characters, or make the game playable for up to 8 players or something like that, but that's probably doubtful...


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 11, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> yeah, i won't mind the delay that much if they have a really good reason for it. lol earlier today i was discussing with one of my friends that i wouldn't mind the delay if they did something like boost the character list to 50+ characters, or make the game playable for up to 8 players or something like that, but that's probably doubtful...



um....I can believe the 50+ and that but 8 players?  I think that might be too much.


----------



## Monna (Oct 11, 2007)

I hope this is a lie.

Bad move Nintendo. They need to get shipments out before christmas.

I was hope that would be a big enough reason not to delay the game. But this is Nintendo we're talking about. They delay every single big title they come out with.

Now I'll be dissapointed if the game dosn't have ATLEAST 50 characters.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 11, 2007)

Now we know how the Smash Ball works:


> 9:44 a.m.: Match is up and running with very little (maybe no) load times. Game is running 60 frames per second and full 480p widescreen. Looks really crisp, clean, sharp. *Smash Balls randomly appear on-screen. They'll float around and you'll have to pound on them for awhile before they release their special abilities.* This is demonstrated as Samus and Mario duke it out. Samus gains her special ability and blasts Mario with a super shot that fills the entire screen. Afterward, Aran turns into Zero Suit Samus.




Character select menu:

Stage select menu:

I like the simple white backgrounds. Hope the final ones look similar.


edit: I really see no reason for it to be later than the Japanese release. Extremely poor decision from NOA.


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 11, 2007)

What the FUCK!

February 10???

Oh my fucking GOD, why the fucking hell do we have to wait so long. This is just bullshit. I'm just so fucking pissed off. Goddamnit, motherfu9yer87oh8of987h4r8934r
rf
fdf


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 11, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Now we know how the Smash Ball works:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and I hope Kirby is a playable charater from the start.


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol i'm not so sure about the 8 player thing myself, but it could work as long as the stage isn't too crowded. but after this delay there better be a lot of characters 

and kirby's always been playable from the start, hasn't he? those character and stage select screens are almost definitely demos, they'll change.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 11, 2007)

sweet lord calm down guys =/ They confirmed that there adding more to the game and even user created content that can be shared online? Plus more goodies they did not even announce.. I can wait thats for sure. Plus there trying to get even more big named characters most likely from the gaming world. There are many other games to keep you satisfied in the mean time.


----------



## Banshi (Oct 11, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Now we know how the Smash Ball works:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 if all these characers are available from the start, then there has to be atleast 10 more characters to unlock, so i think theres a good chance for  tales to be playable, along with megaman.........and maybe zero

Why are there only pictures? Cant they give atleast one video.....

and i like how there playing with classic controllers, i cant see this being played with the remote


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 11, 2007)

Those pics of the menus are from the DEMO, they're not final. And IGN's going to put up gameplay videos on their site later today, according to themselves.


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 11, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=sDQuBUy1dgo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 11, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> sweet lord calm down guys =/ They confirmed that there adding more to the game and even user created content that can be shared online? Plus more goodies they did not even announce.. I can wait thats for sure. Plus there trying to get even more big named characters most likely from the gaming world. There are many other games to keep you satisfied in the mean time.



We mean americans realeace,  I hope they don't "tone it down"


----------



## Banshi (Oct 11, 2007)

tone what down.........


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 11, 2007)

Brawl being delayed can also mean more characters to add! 

8 players imo..is just too many opponents to deal with


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 11, 2007)

Banshi said:


> tone what down.........



the darkness and making it kid-friendly....


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol i guess i'm the only person that wants to see an option of having up to 8 players then  i still think it could be pretty awesome on bigger maps.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2007)

Falco-san said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=sDQuBUy1dgo[/YOUTUBE]



Lol noooooooo


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 11, 2007)

Ok..

ok..

*breathes*

I've calmed down....

Well, at least we have a good few months of AWESOME Dojo updates right?

Right?cussing


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2007)

Falco-san said:


> Ok..
> 
> ok..
> 
> ...



Nope, all we will get are updates dedicated to simple options, like making the volume louder/quieter.


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 11, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Nope, all we will get are updates dedicated to simple options, like making the volume louder/quieter.



O god...

"With this option, you can turn the sound down!"

"Oh wow! is it really going softer?"

Or shitty pokeball updates..

Dont get me wrong, i love pokeballs, and I especially love to KO my friends with em by throwing em at the face but, i'm not interested in knowing all of that.


----------



## kamikazekage (Oct 11, 2007)

this game might make me buy a wii


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 11, 2007)

kamikazekage said:


> this game might make me buy a wii




This game makes me import an american Wii


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2007)

IGN has played it, and some new details have arisen.

- Advance Wars is in the game as a AT
- Dark Link is a alt attire for Link
- Norfair is in the game from the Metroid series
- Metroid's are AT's too
- Drill Dozer is in the game, like AW, as an AT


I probably missed some things, but I noted all I care about


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 11, 2007)

ROFL, Smashboards.com is slow as fuck xD


----------



## Psysalis (Oct 11, 2007)

Honestly wouldnt mind knuckles or shadow in the game .

hell so shadow wont be an exact game clone of sonic the could easily change some of the moves . 

Ex:

B: Handgun and Uzi( Lol i know , i hate seeing him with a gun also but oh well, but yeah to only use the handgun you tap the B button and for the Uzi hold it)

Up+B: Jet Shoes ( That would be made to work like Pit's Up+B since Shadow has be seen flying with those shoes) 
or
Up+B: Chaos Control ( Im thinking that could work like Zelda's or Mewtwo's Up+B in ssbm but of course with the CC animation)

->+B: Just keep that as Spin Dash

Down + B: Can think of much else for that at the moment so i'll just leave that as spin charge. 

Hey i can dream cant i  lol


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 11, 2007)

Damnit, Goofy. You beat me by 30 minutes. 

Yeah, Nintendo is pulling off a really good smokescreen. All this sexy new information we've been given in the last 30 hours has me totally forgiving them for delaying the game even more.

Dark Link. 

Can't wait for IGN to post videos...assuming they do.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Oct 11, 2007)

Psysalis said:


> Honestly wouldnt mind knuckles or shadow in the game .
> 
> hell so shadow wont be an exact game clone of sonic the could easily change some of the moves .
> 
> ...


The only types of guns allowed in this game are lasers. That is why Snake mostly uses bombs.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 11, 2007)

I'll get the JP version so I can play it before all of you by 2 weeks. XD


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 11, 2007)

Ah, Dark Link sounds great. I wonder what other costumes we'll get. Awesome news about Norfair too! And it's great that they seem to like playing with Meta Knight

Now, the thing I really want to know is what Final Smash Ike and Peach have. Hope they'll post about it later.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 11, 2007)

Fixed the title Tenshi since it's not 2/10/08 for everyone else outside of the US.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 11, 2007)

My hands itch... i need to smash... i need it...

Nintendo > Grinch

now that's what i call ruining christmas XD...

but as long as it's for the best...


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 11, 2007)

I was actually trying to that myself right now. XD

I tried to add "US" right after "New" but I noticed you beat me to it.


----------



## Monna (Oct 11, 2007)

Its a damn shame.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 11, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> Its a damn shame.



Not really.  There are way too many games to play this holiday season and by the time I'm done with most of them, Brawl will be out just in time.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 11, 2007)

Gameplay videos!

Sonic vs. Link


Mario vs. Samus



edit: holy fucking wow at all the awesomness. I simply love the intro animations.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 11, 2007)

I was reading the IGN impressions and I was intrigued at the Wii-mote only controls.  I was kinda hoping that they would be a good alternative to GC or classic controls and it seems that both those guys like it a lot.  Considering the gameplay is similar, it makes me wonder how much different (or easier) it would be to perform wavedashing, etc. on the digital only Wii-mote.  Also, how would tilt attacks work as well?

Fuck I wanna play.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 11, 2007)

Sweet videos!
I love how they went in depth about how the smash balls work,and it does look like you can walk around with them,awesome!

If this delayed release is true Im pretty still dissapointed,and worried if my preordered game will get here on time >_<


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 11, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Gameplay videos!
> 
> Sonic vs. Link
> 
> ...



MY EYES!!! THE NOOBISHNESS AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGHH

Stil, nice vids, CHARACTER INTROS!!!! And it seems more SSB64 speed, hmm, that is gonna be getting used to, but hey.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah;The Advance wars AT seems destructive,but what was the spiky thing next to it? O_o

And Omg ZS samus is fast! and she can jump high too,oh hohoho.

I also love the intros,I wonder what others' look like >_<


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 11, 2007)

Four player action


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 11, 2007)

Awesome! Meta Knight looks so cool 




IGN has some videos now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh shi Meta Knight DOES have that rockish theme Sakurai said he would!

Game of the decade.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 11, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Awesome! Meta Knight looks so cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very awesome;
-Shows Samus's stage
-Shows what Fire emblem stage's last platform is
-Shows character colours and fighting styles
-Perhaps shows moves we dont know of yet,I was trying to figure how how Yoshi's up+B helps him,but they didnt do it...
-Shows character's icons during the battle show their colours too and mario looked so much like luigi and Meta knight looks demonic and kicks ass!

and funny how they torment us more with the release date and this awsome footages.


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 11, 2007)

I love how they bought back each character's own unique entrance onto the battlefield from the original Smash Brothers.


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 11, 2007)

Grevane said:


> I love how they bought back each character's own unique entrance onto the battlefield from the original Smash Brothers.



Indeed! 

Now we just need Captain Falcon..

Just to see if the rumors are true, when he grabs a smash ball he is rumored to grow a third knee.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow, I am suddenly not mad about it being pushed back anymore.

Anyone gather what Sonic or Zero Suit Samus's last special is?


----------



## slimscane (Oct 11, 2007)

Hahaha (falco-san), that'd be awesome. 

I wonder if they ever will announce the likes of Luigi, Falcon, and Ness, seeing as they will probably be unlockables.

^sonic's FS is super sonic. Not sure about ZSS.


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 11, 2007)

The original was balanced.
Melee's attacks didn't knock someone as far.
Brawl attacks throw you across the screen with %50-.

Fxcking awesome.


----------



## Banshi (Oct 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Considering the gameplay is similar, it makes me wonder how much different (or easier) it would be to perform wavedashing, etc. on the digital only Wii-mote.


 I dont think theres going to be any wavedashing glitch this time, It looks like they put alot of focus on balance this time


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 11, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Hahaha (falco-san), that'd be awesome.
> 
> I wonder if they ever will announce the likes of Luigi, Falcon, and Ness, seeing as they will probably be unlockables.
> 
> ^sonic's FS is super sonic. Not sure about ZSS.



i meant their last regular special, the one that wasnt shown on the site.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 11, 2007)

I dont care if I half to wait six months because so far (I wont lie) This game doent impress me. I expected many more characters and other things. Take as long as you like nintendo.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 11, 2007)

narutofusion said:


> I dont care if I half to wait six months because so far (I wont lie) This game doent impress me. I expected many more characters and other things. Take as long as you like nintendo.



Im afraid to see what satisfies your needs then...
This is by far a great,_great_ game and I think at the rate it's going,it'll be godly.


----------



## Twilit (Oct 11, 2007)

Huh...February tenth...not...December third...ah...Well...I suppose if it's worth it...and there's nothing we can do about it...



*Spoiler*: _Initial_ 



WHAT THE FUCK?!?!





*Spoiler*: _Rant_ 



Are you fucking kidding me!? How in the fucking hell can there possibly be so much to add that they can't do it in 2 months?! You can add fucking leaderboards and voice chat, and still have it out before the holiday. Honestly, this is one of the worst business decisions Nintendo has made in a LONG while. This is one of their most hyped games, and they would make SO much money releasing it before the holidays. This is fucking bullshit assrape.





*Spoiler*: _Realization_ 



I guess if they are postponing it so long, and sacrificing so much money, that they must have something in mind that will really knock our cocks off. If they put in the 3 characters I still want, I could forgive them, but I'm still very depressed.





*Spoiler*: _Characters they better put in._


----------



## Aman (Oct 11, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> sweet lord calm down guys =/ They confirmed that there adding more to the game and even user created content that can be shared online? Plus more goodies they did not even announce.. I can wait thats for sure. Plus there trying to get even more big named characters most likely from the gaming world. There are many other games to keep you satisfied in the mean time.


I disagree. It's only being delayed in America for a little over two months, they should definitely have the character list finished a while ago. My guess for why they delayed the game (unless it's a marketing decision) is to fix bugs and make the online mode better. You'd expect a company like Nintendo to have their character list in a game this important set by now, I seriously doubt that they'll be adding more characters with the delay.



narutofusion said:


> I dont care if I half to wait six months because so far (I wont lie) This game doent impress me. I expected many more characters and other things. Take as long as you like nintendo.


Um, we don't know how many characters there will be, there might just be close to 50 characters. And when you say ''other things'', do you mean awesome recently announced things like the Subspace Emissary, co-op and a full-fledged online mode?


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 11, 2007)

'd be pretty cool if they let out that demo to everyone at Dec. 3 to compensate


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 11, 2007)

*faints* *wakes up* NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*breath*OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!







...Not cool nintendo...


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 11, 2007)

lol, if the US release is in Feb then what about the PAL version... it sucks big time but this game might as well be as good as it possibly can since ive been waiting a long time to play it


----------



## Banshi (Oct 11, 2007)

narutofusion said:


> I dont care if I half to wait six months because so far (I wont lie) This game doent impress me. I expected many more characters and other things. Take as long as you like nintendo.


Im expecting alot more characters also, about around 50, but it looks there will be around the same amount as melee
I hope there's alot of secret characters or something


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 11, 2007)

I wonder how many people have killed themselves after hearing this news...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 11, 2007)

So it's Feb 10 huh? I wonder just how much extra goodies they plan to put in there, but 17 days after Japan? Well, it at least gives me time to save up money. It probably would have been crazy this holiday with all these new games coming out.

New vids are pretty great, but I hate the new announcer.


----------



## Psysalis (Oct 11, 2007)

hopefully we can change the announcer voice ^^


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 11, 2007)

^I already preordered it,so I dont have to worry.

I just hope nothing horrible like my Wii dies or a hurricane comes or I move or etc. like that happens 

But I can definatly wait now cause it's a guranteed awsome game.

I dont like the fact that they said Dec.3 first though....why not only announce it unless they are *absolutely* sure?
They better not delay it even more after feb. 10


----------



## Nexas (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm curious as to what they are doing that would cause a delay.

Kojima commented that the game is practically done, and could be sold as it is now.

I hope they do more with online.


----------



## Kayo (Oct 11, 2007)

Hopefully it will arrive in 2010 in the dragon nest called Europe


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't think I commented on it but I am freaking happy that Sonic is confirmed. 

I seriously need to get a Wii so I can play this the day it comes out.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 11, 2007)

Ah well, as long as they fix up what needs to be done, and beef up online play, then It's fine with me.

Plus we got Sonic... thats all I could ever ask xD


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 11, 2007)

Videos are orgasmic.

And this game is no slower than Melee. People are just crazy.


narutofusion said:


> I dont care if I half to wait six months because so far (I wont lie) This game doent impress me. I expected many more characters and other things. Take as long as you like nintendo.


lolwut

You're not assuming things based on the demo, are you? If so, then lol.


----------



## Twilit (Oct 11, 2007)

You know what they should do? Put the Brawl Demo up on the WiiShop Channel for free. Seriously, it's the least they can do for depriving us for another 2 months.

Hell, I'd pay 1000 points for it.


----------



## Emerald Chaos (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow Sonic looks big in this game.

Oh well. It's awesome he's in it.

Looking forward to using him.


----------



## Caustic (Oct 11, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Videos are orgasmic.



I concur wholeheartedly. I love how Meta Knight plays, and Sonic, too. 

Although, I was hoping (and still am, I guess) for more from Sonic's FS than just flying around - but then again, that's what Super Sonic has always done best  

(Of course, there might be more than what was shown in the video. After watching it, though, I can't help but feel that the player using Link was letting himself get hit, because Super Sonic looked a bit easy to dodge.)


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2007)

.....what the hell?

Release date:TBA??????


----------



## ViЯaL (Oct 11, 2007)

_*_ said:


> You know what they should do? Put the Brawl Demo up on the WiiShop Channel for free. Seriously, it's the least they can do for depriving us for another 2 months.
> 
> Hell, I'd pay 1000 points for it.



I concur, I really wanna play it even without online for now. Just for the awesomeness of Sonic, and Zero Suit.
Would a petition work? Not as a demand, but to show how fans would like to play a demo? Nintendo could get some money and we get a taste of Brawl


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> .....what the hell?
> 
> Release date:TBA??????



Are you coming along, Slowpoke?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2007)

......i just logged on, slowking


----------



## Splyte (Oct 11, 2007)

didnt see this one posted

THE INTERNATIONAL ASSOCIATION OF GENOCIDE SCHOLARS (IAGS)

sonic vs link (second video of it)


----------



## Shiron (Oct 11, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> .....what the hell?
> 
> Release date:TBA??????


Um, what? The release date was delayed, but the new date is quite announced; it's in the thread title, even.

Anyway, no problems with the delay here. My wallet thanks Nintendo for it, since I have enough to get as it is already.


----------



## Monna (Oct 11, 2007)

Where can I find these videos you guys are talking about? Are they not on Dojo?


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 11, 2007)

_*_ said:


> You know what they should do? Put the Brawl Demo up on the WiiShop Channel for free. Seriously, it's the least they can do for depriving us for another 2 months.
> 
> Hell, I'd pay 1000 points for it.



QFT 

This day has been full of awsome,I hope IGN keeps posting up videos of each stage/character.
Wonder what tomorrow's update will be,videos of gameplay and the new released date?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 11, 2007)

I envy those guys. They're where I'm living and they get to demo it. Urayamashii! orz 





The Mother Fucking Green Ranger said:


> I concur, I really wanna play it even without online for now. Just for the awesomeness of Sonic, and Zero Suit.
> Would a petition work? Not as a demand, but to show how fans would like to play a demo? Nintendo could get some money and we get a taste of Brawl


Let's suggest it in the Everybody Votes Channel... nawt.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> Where can I find these videos you guys are talking about? Are they not on Dojo?



and you call ME slow, goofy titan?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> and you call ME slow, goofy titan?



He obviously hasn't looked on the pages before this while you....certainly missed the TITLE of the topic 

That's Slowpoke, bro.


----------



## Monna (Oct 11, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> and you call ME slow, goofy titan?


No, I just want to know where these new videos are because they arent on the official site.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2007)

Feb 8..... i hate you nintendo.......


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 11, 2007)

So now that I checked back in this thread again I am in tears. 

I don't know how much longer I can wait.


----------



## Twilit (Oct 11, 2007)

The Mother Fucking Green Ranger said:


> I wasnt Serious... In Before Someone says, "SAr4sM Ish H4Rd T0 gEt 0n I l\l Tr4Webz!"
> 
> Online...Petitions...Dont ...Work...
> Some People fake sigs with spambots


I sent it before I read your reply xD

Shoulda sent them a pic of me with an eye patch and one crutch.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> No, I just want to know where these new videos are because they arent on the official site.



a link has been posted on the page dude.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Feb 8..... i hate you nintendo.......



8th? More like 10th


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2007)

........Slowking......


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm fine with the delay....just as long as when the game is released it's an absolute masterpiece.


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 11, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Feb 8..... i *love* you nintendo.......



This is more appropriate.


----------



## dokhma (Oct 11, 2007)

Prince Leon said:


> This is more appropriate.



no id say this is.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2007)

...........I hope the delay is due to making Wi-Fi freakin SICK.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 11, 2007)

Prince Leon said:


> This is more appropriate.


Indeed. Making the game better + less of a strain on my wallet at the time Brawl was supposed to come out. Sounds good to me.

Yeah, it's really annoying to wait longer, and I really want to play it right now. I can wait and hang on until then though, especially because of the above reasons.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2007)

I guess its fine with me as well.... more money earned for me


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 11, 2007)

Well,if it is for online play,all the people who cant play online are pretty much being screwed..


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 11, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Well,if it is for online play,all the people who cant play online are pretty much being screwed..



I believe those people are screwed regardless. In many different screwy ways .


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Well,if it is for online play,all the people who cant play online are pretty much being screwed..



online or not, the game will still kick ass...


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 11, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> online or not, the game will still kick ass...



Yeah,but that's what Im saying,if it's delayed for Wifi purposes,then the people who cant use wifi would just want it right there and then.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2007)

I believe the majority of 15 and up teens have wifi enabled play...

But if little kids buy the game, they wont really care. 

But yes, it does suck nuts to those that cant go Wi-Fi


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 11, 2007)

Look at it the positive way , in the added months to the release people could save money to buy wifi internet for their wii and then enjoy the game to the fullest...with fighters online is the big thing right now...it's a new get thing.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 11, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> online or not, the game will still kick ass...



I have to disagree. Without online this game may not be memorable. If melee had online many would still be playing it all day. Like without internet play halo 3 is screwed.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2007)

Thats a good point, but you are wrong with melee.

Stores still hold melee tournaments .......


----------



## Monna (Oct 11, 2007)

narutofusion said:


> I have to disagree. Without online this game may not be memorable. If melee had online many would still be playing it all day. Like without internet play halo 3 is screwed.


How about good ol' multiplayer with friends? Thats what we did in the old days.


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 11, 2007)

narutofusion said:


> I have to disagree. Without online this game may not be memorable. If melee had online many would still be playing it all day. Like without internet play halo 3 is screwed.



I play Melee everyday with my friends, there are dozens of Melee tournaments held each damn year with huge money prizes.

You dont know what you're talking about.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes I do know what your talking about I did the same thing for years but I couldnt do it anymore. I loved melee. I thought it pwned halo 2 I just got tired of it because Im human.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 11, 2007)

narutofusion said:


> I have to disagree. Without online this game may not be memorable. If melee had online many would still be playing it all day. Like without internet play halo 3 is screwed.


Once again: lulwut?

A TON of people still play Melee to this day. Have you ever been to an anime convention? I don't know about your conventions wherever you live, but the local one here had 80+ people sign up.

My best friends are over here and they're playing Melee RIGHT NOW. We play Melee at least 4 times a week. For several hours at a time.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 11, 2007)

I honestly could care less about online, online or not I'll still be playing Brawl for the next 7 years like I have been with Melee.

Any chance anyone here is an IGN insider and can upload the higher quality videos of Sonic's intro and Brawl montage?


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 11, 2007)

sigh, did you even read my other comment. I still play it Im just not as interested.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh, I read your replies. And I can totally understand you becoming tired of the game after years.

But I and everyone here was responding to this:



> If melee had online many would still be playing it all day. Like without internet play halo 3 is screwed.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 11, 2007)

I have no problem with that. Dont take mmy comment too seriously guys. Im just saying it will help our interest last longer therefor I wasnt trying to be negative.


----------



## Nexas (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow you people still play melee? Not saying thats bad, I wish I still did, but none of my friends play it anymore so theres no one to play it with. Thats why online is a must for me in brawl; So I can keep playing it till the next smash brothers game comes out.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 11, 2007)

quote from neogaf:


> On the IGN Boards Bozon has been answering questions. Apparently you can get multiple Smash Balls per level. *If Zero Suit Samus gets one it turns her back into regular Samus.*
> 
> L-catch is still there.
> 
> ...


I really want to see this in action, damn lack of videos. Also, it would be cool if we got to see Ike and Peach's Final Smashes.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 11, 2007)

^ZSS goes back to her suit? Hahaha, I only thought of that as a joke but...

_"Mei Ling, Samus put her clothes on!"_

Wait, Meta Knight's FS is an instant KO?!


I just thought of it now but Kirby will look pretty funny performing Snake's Hand Grenade and Sonic's... whatever it is (Homing attack?)


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 11, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> ^ZSS goes back to her suit? Hahaha, I only thought of that as a joke but...
> 
> _"Mei Ling, Samus put her clothes on!"_
> 
> ...




Actually, as Kirby is a pink blobby ball, a homing attack doesnt look all to wierd.


----------



## Nexas (Oct 11, 2007)

> I just thought of it now but Kirby will look pretty funny performing Snake's Hand Grenade and Sonic's... whatever it is (Homing attack?)



I really want to see Kirby the Hedgehog now


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 11, 2007)

No, not weird, just pretty funny to see it.

I hope Sonic's good at hanging on the edge. He can be the "hedgehog edgehog."


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 11, 2007)

If I use Snake to stick dynamite on Sonic is that animal abuse?


----------



## Nexas (Oct 11, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> If I use Snake to stick dynamite on Sonic is that animal abuse?



Only if Pokemon Trainer forcing poor little animals to fight does.


----------



## Twilit (Oct 11, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> If I use Snake to stick dynamite on Sonic is that animal abuse?


Nah, just regular abuse.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> No, not weird, just pretty funny to see it.
> 
> I hope Sonic's good at hanging on the edge. He can be the "hedgehog edgehog."



I swear, if I was Admin, I would change your name to Hedgehog Edgehog just due to that being such a corny name of holy fuck win.


----------



## Lee1993 (Oct 11, 2007)

does anyone have project 64 and iff yes how do i add more games


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2007)

^Get the fuck out of this topic with that shit, dude.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 11, 2007)

1up's preview

Details on Norfair, Little Mac AT, Peach's Final Smash + other stuff



> The fast and easy-to-use characters like Meta Knight have super directional Smash Ball attacks (if you don't place it correctly, the whole thing is basically a dud), *but Princess Peach has a large screen-filling one that starts off with two mirror images of her showing up on the right and left sides, blowing a kiss of rose petals, followed by round, fuzzy peaches raining from the sky, effectively wiping out everything in sight.*


Anyone have any idea what Peach's FS could be? Sounds unfamiliar to me.


----------



## Monna (Oct 11, 2007)

Peach's final smash is strange


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Anyone have any idea what Peach's FS could be? Sounds unfamiliar to me.



FUCK, it ruined what I wanted. I wanted this.

This person is outrageous.


----------



## Banshi (Oct 11, 2007)

> On the IGN Boards Bozon has been answering questions. Apparently you can get multiple Smash Balls per level. If Zero Suit Samus gets one it turns her back into regular Samus.
> 
> L-catch is still there.
> 
> ...


 So, its confirmed samus go's back to her powersuit, but i wonder how this would work with the items turned off.......
And i hope they took that wavedash glitch OUT, Not that i doubt they did

EDIT:


> FUCK, it ruined what I wanted. I wanted this.


 Im lucky i didnt have my volume turned up too loud, i would of reached through your screen and choked you!
Im putting you on my hit list, you'll be the first person to get brawled by me


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 11, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> FUCK, it ruined what I wanted. I wanted this.
> 
> This person is outrageous.


Damn you, I was wearing my headphone while clicking that link. permanent ear damage 


Btw, 2 new vids up on IGN now.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 11, 2007)

Diddy's looks sooooooooo cooool!!!!


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 11, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!!!  THE CHARATERS INTROS ARE BACK!!!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2007)

Banshi said:


> Im lucky i didnt have my volume turned up too loud, i would of reached through your screen and choked you!
> Im putting you on my hit list, you'll be the first person to get brawled by me



It's on like it is on!

If there was voice chat, I'd play that noise when I would use Peach's Final Smash


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 11, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> ^ZSS goes back to her suit? Hahaha, I only thought of that as a joke but...
> 
> _"Mei Ling, Samus put her clothes on!"_
> 
> ...



Where u guys getting all this!?!?!  IGN?


----------



## Caustic (Oct 11, 2007)

Overall poor quality video, but it shows Peach's Final Smash near the end.

Looks like it drops healing items and puts everyone (except for Peach, of course) to sleep.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah, I read about Sonic being confirmed on GameFAQs yesterday. I was suprised they revealed him now rather than making him a suprise for everyone once they thought they unlocked all characters only to see a "Warning Challenger Aproaching!" signal appear and Sonic come out as the final hidden character or something.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 11, 2007)

The hell.....everyone go to sleep!!!!


----------



## Shiron (Oct 11, 2007)

Giant Enemy Crab said:


> Yeah, I read about Sonic being confirmed on GameFAQs yesterday. I was suprised they revealed him now rather than making him a suprise for everyone once they thought they unlocked all characters only to see a "Warning Challenger Aproaching!" signal appear and Sonic come out as the final hidden character or something.


It's not surprising to me. More people will be likely to buy Brawl knowing Sonic was in it, because he was such a popular character and one that a lot of people wanted to show up in Brawl. It's basic marketing, really.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 11, 2007)

Character introductions confirmed!!  yay


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 11, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Character introductions confirmed!!  yay



I called it first, YO!


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 11, 2007)

I wonder...what if Peach use her FS while someone is in the air...lol KO


----------



## Banshi (Oct 11, 2007)

I noticed in one of the ign videos (the delfino plaza from sunshine) when samus shoots her proton canon without charging it comes out really slow almost floating in the air, if you can shoot it multiple times you could make like a wall of proton bullets


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 11, 2007)

yup that Firefox glitch works like a charm, the vids look soooo nice.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 11, 2007)

Damn, too many awesome stuff. We really need a countdown counter more than ever now...


----------



## Bender (Oct 11, 2007)

FUCK YEAH!! FUCKING FUCKING FUCKING FUCKING FUCKINGSWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!   




Thank you lord! Thank you! God heard my prayers! *swipes tears from eyes* 

I never thought you'd ever do something so awesome for me. 

Sonic! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDrHPaWuK04[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2007)

Was this posted? The clip of Peach's Final Smash


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 11, 2007)

Man, the videos are pouring out like hell now since the demo...
*Not that I'm complaining or anything.*


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 11, 2007)

No Black Yoshi?....

But Fireflower white Mario is available!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 11, 2007)

Aside from IGN and Gamepro, are there other videos?


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 11, 2007)

There's a list on 1-Up: 

But it sort of trails behind IGN and Gamepro in updates.


----------



## dokhma (Oct 11, 2007)

Banshi said:


> I noticed in one of the ign videos (the delfino plaza from sunshine) when samus shoots her proton canon without charging it comes out really slow almost floating in the air, if you can shoot it multiple times you could make like a wall of proton bullets



that could be a really good strategy.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 11, 2007)

Pakkun93 said:


> -Mario and Doctor Mario


Alternate costume?


Pakkun93 said:


> -Pichu and Pikachu


Pika playable, Pichu an assist?


Pakkun93 said:


> -Jigglypuff and Kirby


Not even remotely close to the same character...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 11, 2007)

Post 2 


*Spoiler*: __ 




The new Norfair stage. It has a total of 5 platforms. One in the middle bottom and two on each side creating a V shape. Lava ebbs at times similar to Brinstar in SSBM.


Pit's possible side B move. He twirls his blades to cause damage for a few se. It seems once you start it, you can't cancel it unless you get hit.conds


The bottom of Castle Seige. A hellish looking area, perhaps the underworld, center of the Earth etc. It only contains one big platforms in the middle.


The island pit stop for the Deflino stage.


The clifftop pit stop for the Delfino stage. It seems the platform ride takes players back to the city where they get dropped off again to battle on the rooftops.


Sonic charging his neutral B attack?


Sonic releasing his windup punch.


----------



## Nexas (Oct 11, 2007)

^Where is Snake? Snake? SNAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2007)

^Wasn't he confirmed on the old blog to be a hidden character for Brawl?


----------



## Nexas (Oct 11, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> ^Wasn't he confirmed on the old blog to be a hidden character for Brawl?



If he was I must have missed it, but still Sonic is a starter so why not Snake?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2007)

Sonic hasn't been confirmed to be a starter, they probably just added him so that people can play as the newly added guy. >:3


----------



## Nexas (Oct 11, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Sonic hasn't been confirmed to be a starter, they probably just added him so that people can play as the newly added guy. >:3



Stop making me fell worse


----------



## StygianGlade (Oct 12, 2007)

Any word on Ganondorf? Him coming back with a new move set would add so much more win to this already awesome game.


----------



## Nexas (Oct 12, 2007)

StygianGlade said:


> Any word on Ganondorf? Him coming back with a new move set would add so much more win to this already awesome game.



Nothing official yet, but I'd say chances of him returning aren't bad.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 12, 2007)

Meta-Knight sounds like...not Dr. Claw but close.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 12, 2007)

The Heck....U ride on charaters?



Oh wait...nvm....it's ....



Oh and....I'M GOING TO E FOR ALL Y'ALL!!!!

The forthcoming E for All event will be held at the Los Angeles Convention Center beginning October 18.

And it appears that this event will display the first ever public playable version of Super Smash Bros. Brawl! I am planning on having people play the game—but with limited character selection.

BTW...Camera mode is ONLINE!!!!!  well...to share....


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 12, 2007)

Well, I doubt many people have a chance to get down to LA...in 6 days >.>

Snapshot thing looks great though. I love games where you can save stuff like that. Good addition.

 @ Snake and Peach.


phew, crazy day.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 12, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Well, I doubt many people have a chance to get down to LA...in 6 days >.>
> 
> Snapshot thing looks great though. I love games where you can save stuff like that. Good addition.
> 
> @ Snake and Peach.



dude...I live in LA!!!!!  THIS IS GOOD NEWS!!!!!

and for the fun of it....


----------



## Banshi (Oct 12, 2007)

So there having another demo play on the 18.......uber

and i dont see how the camera angle snap shot thing will work in the middle of battle

I think that "thing" they blurred out could be recording video (doubt it)



> dude...I live in LA!!!!! THIS IS GOOD NEWS!!!!!
> 
> and for the fun of it....


 Then you must GO!!!! Record some video of characters specials moves and things, so we can study follow ups and things


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 12, 2007)

Banshi said:


> So there having another demo play on the 18.......uber
> 
> and i dont see how the camera angle snap shot thing will work in the middle of battle
> 
> I think that "thing" they blurred out could be recording video (doubt it)



it is a different mode....3 players play and the 4th control is the camera.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 12, 2007)

*yawn*
Today's update was such a let down.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 12, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> *yawn*
> Today's update was such a down.



meeeeee.....for u maybe.....yet not a good way to end....then again...this week was Sonic


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 12, 2007)

So Charizard's grab is a Seismic Toss?


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Oct 12, 2007)

Grevane said:


> So Charizard's grab is a Seismic Toss?



It doesn't really look like he's grabbing them.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 12, 2007)

Indeed; just loks like Charizard's gliding and the Ice Climbers came up to attack him to me.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 12, 2007)

I thought the only update we got today was the "New Launch and E for All" 

Picture of Yoshi riding Mario is ironic, usually it's the other way around.
Blurred thing = video, plz.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 12, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> I thought the only update we got today was the "New Launch and E for All"
> 
> Picture of Yoshi riding Mario is ironic, usually it's the other way around.
> Blurred thing = video, plz.


nah i hope the blurred out ting is send to E-mail


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 12, 2007)

What a lame update today....... 

Bad way to end a streak of awesome updates.......

To those that live in L.A., have fun playing SSBB.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 12, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> I believe the majority of 15 and up teens have wifi enabled play...
> 
> But if little kids buy the game, they wont really care.
> 
> But yes, it does suck nuts to those that cant go Wi-Fi


nope im 19 and i dont like  to play online or have wifi


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 12, 2007)

.....Thats why I said the MAJORITY....


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 12, 2007)

Grevane said:


> So Charizard's grab is a Seismic Toss?


i tink is glideding


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 12, 2007)

..Ice Climbers are in the middle of an attack, so he is not grabbing them....


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 12, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> i tink is glideding



I'm sorry but I have to ask this...

Are you a related to Linkaro

or maybe an alt


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 12, 2007)

Footage compilation:

*ALL CREDITS GO TO ARYMAN AND SiD FROM SMASHBOARDS!!!*



In-game Footage from the Summit! (10+ Videos!)

IGN: Stages from the Demo
Amon (Witch Hunter Robin)

IGN: Castle Siege Brawl: All 3 Levels (Yoshi, Mario, Metaknight and Diddy Kong)
Amon (Witch Hunter Robin)

IGN: Pit vs Yoshi on Norfair
Amon (Witch Hunter Robin)

IGN: 4-Player on Delfino Plaza
Amon (Witch Hunter Robin)

Sonic vs. Link (Super Sonic shown)
Amon (Witch Hunter Robin)

Mario vs. Samus (Samus Zero Laser and ZSS shown)
Amon (Witch Hunter Robin)

Diddy's Rocketbarrel Barrage (Features the end-of-match screen, listen for Metaknight's voice)


MTV coverage: Wiimote (Super Sonic shown as well)


MTV Coverage: Classic controller
Amon (Witch Hunter Robin)

Gamepro: Skyworld, Pokemon Stadium 2 (Electric Stage!), Gigabowser, and PEACH'S FINAL SMASH



Gamespot: Interview with Nate Bihldorf of Nintendo


Footage Conglomeration: featuring Sonic vs Link on Smashville
Amon (Witch Hunter Robin)

7 Minute Video: Gamespot Demo with extra footage (thanks SiD)


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 12, 2007)

oh wow, thanks =)


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 12, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> oh wow, thanks =)



No problemo.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 12, 2007)

Some links are broke, bro.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 12, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> What a lame update today.......
> 
> Bad way to end a streak of awesome updates.......
> 
> To those that live in L.A., have fun playing SSBB.



Thanks!  I will!!!  Now I just need to find the time.



Santen Kesshun said:


> I'm sorry but I have to ask this...
> 
> Are you a related to Linkaro
> 
> or maybe an alt



HEY!!!!!  IS MY TYPING TOO FAST AND NOT CHECKING MY SPELLING MAKE ME FAMOUS?!


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't think anyone has posted this vid yet.

Sudden Death


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 12, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Don't think anyone has posted this vid yet.
> 
> Sudden Death



hahaha...."victory is my destiny!!"


----------



## Banshi (Oct 12, 2007)

I see alot of people spamming that tornado move metaknight has


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 12, 2007)

then let's tone down MK moves a bit


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 12, 2007)

From what I've seen so far, MK looks a bit overpowered. Maybe they're planning to fix that with the new time they got before release.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 12, 2007)

Grevane said:


> From what I've seen so far, MK looks a bit overpowered. Maybe they're planning to fix that with the new time they got before release.



Or maybe he is the character Sakurai wants newbies to use, the easiest to master, so they get a hang of it. Sorta like Ryu/Ken from Street Fighter. Not the best characters in the games, but the easiest to master.

It seems Sonic might be hard to use, and might require some sense of a learning curve. Sorta like with Yoshi's egg roll attack.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 12, 2007)

He does;but he seems to be of the lightweight nature.
And about the Swinging bow and Sonic punch,I do believe they are their B standard moves...

It's confirmed that each character has 3 different taunts and that Sonic is actually a really hard character to use.

I wish more people would play as Ike so we can see his other moves/FS
Someone mentioned MK's,but we havn't seen it in action yet...

Today's update was pretty good I guess,cause I always pause the game,and just pausing instead of being in that tedious mode is alot more beneficial for me :/

Let's hope for monday more videos or moves/animal crossing character


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 12, 2007)

Falco-san said:


> Gamepro: Skyworld, Pokemon Stadium 2 (Electric Stage!), Gigabowser, and PEACH'S FINAL SMASH



Damnit! Fix link, fix link! I wanna see!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 12, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Damnit! Fix link, fix link! I wanna see!





For you


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 12, 2007)

*Petetion for a Demo!!!*

From Smashboards people have taken it up to themselves to make a petition.



> Well we have seen them, the gameplay videos are really exciting and make you want to
> 
> play the game more and more. What a group of us have done is put together a petition that
> 
> ...



Please sign, Smash fans!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 12, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> hahaha...."victory is my destiny!!"


Meta Knight's voice is damn awesome. I wonder how his voice is like in the Japanese version.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 12, 2007)

If they make a demo they'd have to seriously make it limited. Take out most of the items, stages, characters and just have 1 stage, a few items and a small amount of characters selectable, that way people won't be caught up in the demo rather to dehype the game.


----------



## Twilit (Oct 12, 2007)

*Sigh* so the nightmare is now officially...official 

And what the fuck? Telling us of the first playable version, 6 days before it happens? Asshats.


----------



## Bender (Oct 12, 2007)

Someone pinch me I must be dreaming....


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 12, 2007)

hmm actually I am sort of happy that the date got pushed back. Weird, I know, but I sort of had a run in with losing money so in short; I need to save up again. Which won't take long but still I did loose quite a lot of cash.


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 12, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> For you



If you look closely in that video it shows Ike's potential Side+B, a sudden quick dashing slash. Sorry for no shots (too bad quality), just try to look for the Side+B near the beginning of the Pokemon Stadium half of the video: *he uses it right after his back hits the ground twice and ends up hitting Link with it. *(He also uses it several times in the video, but this one is the easiest to descibe)

It also shows a potential charge up to his Standard B - Eruption, look for how he charges it just like Roy/Marth's Standard B in Melee *right before Peach uses her Final Smash.*

I'm pretty sure it leads up to this:

Dojo did say that you were able to charge it up, I'm guessing he thrusts his sword in the ground when he releases it. The person playing Ike does several fire attacks, but since we can't see it clearly I'm guessing he just tapped B and didn't charge it for those ones.

Couldn't find his Down+B in there anywhere (then again it is the hardest to spot out of the four), so let me know if any of you guys find it a potential candidate.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 12, 2007)

I was watching the Animal Crossing movie today [All parts of it are out if you care ] and I was thinking what character from that series would fit the best role as a playable character and it really got me to think that Apollo the Eagle would work well as a fighter.



What do you doods think? There really aren't a lot of characters that can work as a fighter. K.K Slider is a performer, Tom Nook is in the background, and Mr. Resetti is an item, that rules out the three most popular of AC characters.


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 12, 2007)

Animals and animal-like (Pokemon) creatures seem to be favored by the development team and also tend to do well as playable characters. I say go for it.


----------



## destryo (Oct 12, 2007)

Sonic is not good for brawl, and im sure many people will agree that Sonic is bad for brawl. Snake is awesome though, but the thing that really sucks is that theyve moved the release date to February 10th. WTF IS GOING ON HERE!? The December 3rd release date was good and im not sure what there gonna add in those 2 months before the game is released.

and in case you didnt know look here for weekday updates if the site isnt up already


----------



## Shiron (Oct 12, 2007)

destryo said:


> Sonic is not good for brawl, and im sure many people will agree that Sonic is bad for brawl. Snake is awesome though, but the thing that really sucks is that theyve moved the release date to February 10th. WTF IS GOING ON HERE!? The December 3rd release date was good and im not sure what there gonna add in those 2 months before the game is released.


lol whut? Sonic was one of the most requested characters to be in Brawl. Yeah... don't think that many people would agree that he's bad for Brawl.

And once again, I don't mind the release date being postponed. As long as they're trying to find some way to make the game better, I'm fine with it being postponed. Plus, I have enough things to spend on this holiday season and my wallet is going to be hurting enough as it is; having one less thing to get at that time really works to my advantage.

Yeah, it's hard to wait for such an awesome game as Brawl. I can do it though, especially since I've waited this long for it already.


----------



## Lee1993 (Oct 12, 2007)

um sonic final smash=super sonic any objections


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 12, 2007)

destryo said:


> Sonic is not good for brawl, and im sure many people will agree that Sonic is bad for brawl. Snake is awesome though, but the thing that really sucks is that theyve moved the release date to February 10th. WTF IS GOING ON HERE!? The December 3rd release date was good and im not sure what there gonna add in those 2 months before the game is released.
> 
> and in case you didnt know look here for weekday updates if the site isnt up already



Congrats. You get stupidest post of the day!!!

There is NO way sonic is bad and then snake is good lol. Sonic is so much more fitting than Snake, even if snake is awesome. People have been wanting Sonic since before melee, while snake is such a long shot that it was never expected, or prolly even considered. 

Also everyone here knows the smash bros site has updates every weekday, weve been following the site since its launch lol. 

/rant-of-the-day


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 12, 2007)

SaiyanKingVegeta said:


> um sonic final smash=super sonic any objections



I recall "Shion" calling him Gold Sonic a couple pages ago. 

Although I do approve of the Final Smashes, I think that some of them seriously outweigh the others in terms of usefulness. Take Donkey Kong's for example, he damages his opponents but cannot move (the invulnerability factor seemed tacked on at the last minute in order to make it seem balanced) from the spot he uses it in. 

Super Sonic seems a bit unfair in comparison to types like these, even if he wasn't invincible the fact that he is able to move that fast across the screen makes him untouchable at least. The same concept is used for Pikachu's Final Smash, "Volt Tackle" albeit Pikachu's travels much slower. 

I hope they balance out these kinds of things with the new time they were able to grab.



2Shea said:


> There is NO way sonic is bad and then snake is good lol. Sonic is so much more fitting than Snake, even if snake is awesome.



​


----------



## Jazz (Oct 12, 2007)

Not only is Super Sonic Gay, i's generic.

Anyway, I feel there are a lot of things we haven't seen on the Brawl site.  I mean we have few characters and a few stages.  I know we have a few more months, but still.

Also Grev, you forgot he Most uber of them all, Giga Bowser.  Not only is he giant, but he's invincible and does LOADS of damage.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 12, 2007)

Grevane said:


> ​



OH MY FUCKING GOD.

THAT IS THE BEST MGS PIC EVER.


----------



## Lee1993 (Oct 12, 2007)

exactly giga bowser was not invinible in meally (sorry for mistakes)


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 12, 2007)

......meally......


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 12, 2007)

Hush, "Golden Sonic" boy!

You make mistakes too.


----------



## ~Wondering Zero~ (Oct 12, 2007)

Drat...The release date got pushed back to February. I guess I can last...If I freaking get a demo over the Wii's shop channel.


----------



## martinipenguin (Oct 12, 2007)

Well, it sucks that it's delayed but it is cool since now Brawl will be released on my birthday.


----------



## poe4 (Oct 12, 2007)

martinipenguin said:


> Well, it sucks that it's delayed but it is cool since now Brawl will be released on my birthday.



thats not cool


----------



## martinipenguin (Oct 12, 2007)

It's cool for me.


----------



## ~Wondering Zero~ (Oct 12, 2007)

Not for everyone else, except for people that have the same birthday and you.


----------



## martinipenguin (Oct 12, 2007)

That was kind of why I said it's cool for _*me*_.


----------



## poe4 (Oct 12, 2007)

martinipenguin said:


> It's cool for me.



not if its delayed back even...........FURTHER


----------



## Lee1993 (Oct 12, 2007)

u suck my bday is today so i have to get it the old fashioned way
poe4 Damn strait


----------



## martinipenguin (Oct 12, 2007)

poe4 said:


> not if its delayed back even...........FURTHER



Yeah, that would totally suck.


----------



## Lee1993 (Oct 12, 2007)

u suck i dont see it being delaied


----------



## poe4 (Oct 12, 2007)

SaiyanKingVegeta said:


> u suck i dont see it being delaied



Everyone sucks in your world huh.
and I didnt see it being delayed this time but BAM there you go


----------



## Banshi (Oct 12, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hush, "Golden Sonic" boy!
> 
> You make mistakes too.


 I thought it was hyper sonic..........


----------



## Shiron (Oct 12, 2007)

Banshi said:


> I thought it was hyper sonic..........


Nah, it's Super Sonic. There is such a thing as Hyper Sonic though (well, better said, their was such a thing), but that isn't what Sonic transforms into during his Final Smash and is something different.


----------



## martinipenguin (Oct 12, 2007)

Actually it probably is hyper Sonic since that's the one that appeared most often in the games, while super Sonic is the one that is more frequently used in the comics and TV shows. And I really hope (and seriously doubt that they will) that they don't base the Brawl character off of the comics or TV shows.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 12, 2007)

Shiron said:


> Nah, it's Super Sonic. There is such a thing as Hyper Sonic though (well, better said, their was such a thing), but that isn't what Sonic transforms into during his Final Smash and is something different.



Hyper Sonic involves 14 emeralds, the 7 Chaos and Super Emeralds.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 12, 2007)

martinipenguin said:


> Actually it probably is hyper Sonic since that's the one that appeared most often in the games, while super Sonic is the one that is more frequently used in the comics and TV shows.


You have it backwards; Super Sonic is the much more common transfomration in video game, comics, and anime alike. 

And Sonic does transform into Super Sonic durring his Final Smash...


----------



## Lanstar (Oct 12, 2007)

I can't wait until this game is released.  I have really high expectations considering that I play Melee religiously all of the time.  I think that when the game comes out I am going to Main Meta-Knight unless Geno is a character.

Sorry to say but I am a big SMRPG Fanboy >_>


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 12, 2007)

martinipenguin said:


> Actually it probably is hyper Sonic since that's the one that appeared most often in the games, while super Sonic is the one that is more frequently used in the comics and TV shows. And I really hope (and seriously doubt that they will) that they don't base the Brawl character off of the comics or TV shows.



Lol wut?

7 Chaos Emeralds = Super Sonic
7 Chaos Emeralds AND 7 Super Emeralds = Hyper Sonic

The Super Emeralds have only been seen in S3&K. Super Sonic is in nearly every Sonic game except Secret Rings, which has Darkspine Sonic.


----------



## martinipenguin (Oct 12, 2007)

Sorry, I got the number of chaos emeralds mixed up. It is Super Sonic. If it was hyper Sonic then there would be a lot more chaos emeralds on screen when he transformed. Sorry.


----------



## poe4 (Oct 12, 2007)

Lanstar said:


> I can't wait until this game is released.  I have really high expectations considering that I play Melee religiously all of the time.  I think that when the game comes out I am going to Main Meta-Knight unless Geno is a character.
> 
> Sorry to say but I am a big SMRPG Fanboy >_>



yes geno is awsome


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 12, 2007)

poe4 said:


> yes geno is awsome



YES!!!  GENO HAS TO BE IN THE GAME....IT WILL BE SO AWSOME!!!!

...
...
...
...
btw...who or what is a Geno?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 12, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> YES!!!  GENO HAS TO BE IN THE GAME....IT WILL BE SO AWSOME!!!!
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...





> *Geno*
> 
> An otherworldly traveler sent by a higher authority, whose real name is ♥♪!?, comes to Mario's world from Star Road to find the seven Star Pieces. Borrowing the form of Gaz's doll, Geno, a beam of light radiates from it bringing it to life, and he sets off searching for the Star Pieces. Since his name is hard to pronounce, he asks Mario and Mallow to call him "Geno", after the doll.
> 
> ...



In short he's a character from Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars. 


*Spoiler*: __ 






*Geno*


----------



## Supa Swag (Oct 12, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> YES!!!  GENO HAS TO BE IN THE GAME....IT WILL BE SO AWSOME!!!!
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...



Puppet guy from Mario RPG


----------



## Twilit (Oct 13, 2007)

Falco-san said:


> From Smashboards people have taken it up to themselves to make a petition.
> 
> 
> 
> Please sign, Smash fans!


I signed


----------



## martinipenguin (Oct 13, 2007)

^^^A petition for what?


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 13, 2007)

Violent-nin said:


> In short he's a character from Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



k, someone explain to me why this guy is so awesome... cuz he looks like a mook.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 13, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> k, someone explain to me why this guy is so awesome... cuz he looks like a mook.



Play Super Mario RPG.


----------



## Banshi (Oct 13, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Lol wut?
> 
> 7 Chaos Emeralds = Super Sonic
> 7 Chaos Emeralds AND 7 Super Emeralds = Hyper Sonic
> ...



i just remember the sonic from the games being called hyper sonic, i never really watched the anime, cause it was starting to look like batman/x-men/spiderman (no offense here) with like 50 different stories and alternate endings instead of just one solid story


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> k, someone explain to me why this guy is so awesome... cuz he looks like a mook.



One of his first few special moves hits for 9999 damage if you hit the button at the right time... 



Goofy Titan said:


> Play Super Mario RPG.


Also this...


----------



## ~Wondering Zero~ (Oct 13, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Lol wut?
> 
> 7 Chaos Emeralds = Super Sonic
> *7 Chaos Emeralds AND 7 Super Emeralds = Hyper Sonic
> ...



Actually the 7 Super Emeralds were the original 7 Chaos Emeralds. They "evolve" after you clear the special stages once you touch the Chaos Emeralds in the Secret Palace. Of course...If you mean you need the original 7, and to change them then this post doesn't apply.

Hyper Sonic has only appeared once, and that is, as stated above, in S3&K. Other then that we've never seen the transformation since then.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 13, 2007)

Maybe it's just me, but I count 14 emeralds in the video...just for the record...


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 13, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I count 14 emeralds in the video...just for the record...



so it is hyper sonic.


----------



## Vasp (Oct 13, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:
			
		

> k, someone explain to me why this guy is so awesome... cuz he looks like a mook.



In all honesty, that picture REALLY REALLY doesn't do Geno justice. He's pretty awesome, but you need to play the Super Mario RPG to experience it.


----------



## The Captain (Oct 13, 2007)

Geno rocked in SMRPG.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 13, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I count 14 emeralds in the video...just for the record...



After-images. 

Look at it frame by frame, only 7 colors, for the 7 Chaos Emeralds.

Besides, Hyper Sonic flashes every color of the emeralds, the one in Brawl is just Gold, which is Super Sonic.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 13, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> After-images.
> 
> Look at it frame by frame, only 7 colors, for the 7 Chaos Emeralds.
> 
> Besides, Hyper Sonic flashes every color of the emeralds, the one in Brawl is just Gold, which is Super Sonic.



Qft. End of discussion. It's Super Sonic lol.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 13, 2007)

is sonic really a confirmed character or what??


----------



## Caustic (Oct 13, 2007)

Jihad said:


> is sonic really a confirmed character or what??





Feel free to navigate the rest of that site. I'm assuming that if you don't know that Sonic is confirmed, you don't check the site for updates. Maybe it has a lot of information for you to find out.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 13, 2007)

*Sigh..*

Well I just got back, and I dunno if this is really old news, but I cant BELIEVE about the release date.. It was promised to be a 2007 release..

And now Japan is getting it before the US?? It makes no sense. So much for getting a head start on Japan..

I swear I should know by now that Nintendo doesn't stay true to it's word.. Oh well. I'll still keep track of this game, but Nintendo is seriously pissing me off with all this. Not like they care, but they pretty much just lost a once extremely devoted fan..

Oh, and if there has already been a discussion about the whole release date thing, feel free to ignore me. I don't really want to read through the last 10 some pages I missed..


----------



## Xell (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm pretty happy about Sonic being in this game. Now, just give us Megaman and it'll be perfect.

I saw a video of the gameplay in brawl, and it looks really kickass. I was kind of looking forward to it before, but now I can't wait. 

I just hope they use Ryan Drummond (Original SA, SA2, Sonic Heroes) for Sonic's voice and not Jason fucking Griffith (Sonic X, Recent games, 4kids voice actor)


----------



## ARKphoenix (Oct 13, 2007)

Xell said:


> I just hope they use Ryan Drummond (Original SA, SA2, Sonic Heroes) for Sonic's voice and not Jason fucking Griffith (Sonic X, Recent games, 4kids voice actor)



Was hoping that aswell, but no its the voice actor from Sonic X. 

Well nether the less i am anticipating this game even more now that Sonic has been added.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 13, 2007)

Xell said:


> I'm pretty happy about Sonic being in this game. Now, just give us Megaman and it'll be perfect.



Sonic is a let-down for me, but only because I would like to see other 3rd party characters included before him.

Now, I can't disagree that Megaman would be totally awesome, but personally I would rather have Viewtiful Joe. Including the V-Watch into his moveset could make him really unique and entertaining. Of course, considering they are both Capcom characters, if either are to be included in Brawl, the obvious choice would be Megaman. Plus, I really don't see a reason why they shouldn't include Megaman.

I still give him pretty much a 100% chance of making it in.


----------



## Xell (Oct 13, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Sonic is a let-down for me, but only because I would like to see other 3rd party characters included before him.
> 
> Now, I can't disagree that Megaman would be totally awesome, but personally I would rather have Viewtiful Joe. Including the V-Watch into his moveset could make him really unique and entertaining. Of course, considering they are both Capcom characters, if either are to be included in Brawl, the obvious choice would be Megaman. Plus, I really don't see a reason why they shouldn't include Megaman.
> 
> I still give him pretty much a 100% chance of making it in.



That would be nice.

I've also seen some pretty cool shops of characters people would like in the game. For instance, I saw a bomberman shop earlier.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Oct 13, 2007)

An orchestrated version of Ice Cap Zone would be sick. To bad it probably won't happen.


----------



## Hiruko (Oct 13, 2007)

Hang on a minute giant enemy crab, you arent Minijinx from ONM forums are you?


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 13, 2007)

For the next 3rd party character (if there is one) I'm not sure if I want a cartoony character or a human character.


----------



## Bender (Oct 13, 2007)

Ooooh now that they put Sonic in Brawl I'm gon be beating y'all...


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Oct 13, 2007)

Hiruko said:


> Hang on a minute giant enemy crab, you arent Minijinx from ONM forums are you?


No but I do have a GameFAQs account and go on there a lot(under a different user name than here).


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 13, 2007)

Megaman would be a copy of Samus + Kirby tbh. I prefer Zero to be in it 



Fujibayashi said:


> Sonic is a let-down for me, but only because I would like to see other 3rd party characters included before him.
> 
> Now, I can't disagree that Megaman would be totally awesome, but personally I would rather have Viewtiful Joe. Including the V-Watch into his moveset could make him really unique and entertaining. Of course, considering they are both Capcom characters, if either are to be included in Brawl, the obvious choice would be Megaman. Plus, I really don't see a reason why they shouldn't include Megaman.
> 
> I still give him pretty much a 100% chance of making it in.



The thing is...V-Joe controls time, which is a pretty broken ability there


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 13, 2007)

Xell said:


> I just hope they use Ryan Drummond (Original SA, SA2, Sonic Heroes) for Sonic's voice and not Jason fucking Griffith (Sonic X, Recent games, 4kids voice actor)



Nope, they are using Griffith. Simon Jeffery stated Sega of Japan is the one who made the choice of using the 4Kids group, and because they have a larger say than Sega of America, SoA can't do jack shit.


----------



## Lee1993 (Oct 13, 2007)

4kidz sucks my balls


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 13, 2007)

If you guys are talking about possible 3rd party additions, then let them add Ryu for the hell of it....

HADOUKEN!!!


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 13, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Nope, they are using Griffith. Simon Jeffery stated Sega of Japan is the one who made the choice of using the 4Kids group, and because they have a larger say than Sega of America, SoA can't do jack shit.


Still Sonic's voice isn't as bad as many other 4Kids voices.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 13, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Still Sonic's voice isn't as bad as many other 4Kids voices.



If you saw the video, his voice sounds fine.....


----------



## Lee1993 (Oct 13, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Still Sonic's voice isn't as bad as many other 4Kids voices.


i agree
they ruined knuckles


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Oct 13, 2007)

So does this mean 4Kids will be listed in the credits?


----------



## Bender (Oct 13, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Nope, they are using Griffith. Simon Jeffery stated Sega of Japan is the one who made the choice of using the 4Kids group, and because they have a larger say than Sega of America, SoA can't do jack shit.




I hate you Goofy you just made me sad....  

And here I thought Ryan Drummond was gonna be Sonic's voice actor again... 

His voice along with Sonic was so...perfect and Anthony's...  Sounds so emotionless.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 13, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> The thing is...V-Joe controls time, which is a pretty broken ability there



Hah, thats true. Still, they could just use attacks from the games like red hot kick, Voomerang etc. And then maybe for his Final Smash have him use his VFX powers. I'm sure the games creators could come up with an impressive moveset for him. Though considering his chances, they probably won't lol.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 13, 2007)

Heh, I noticed the alt attires for some of the characters recently.

Link - Dark Link
Mario - Dr. Mario
Meta Knight - Dark Meta Knight
Donkey Kong - Cranky Kong/Karate Kong-like fur
Ike - Sigurd's attire

Also, Lucas' Side+B = Snake Rope


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 13, 2007)

oh... is there anywhere we can see pics of those alt. attires?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 13, 2007)

Video clips, if you pay attention. 

I think the only alt attire that isn't in any video is Dark Link, which was already discussed by IGN.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 13, 2007)

....not a full list, but I think there is one...^^^


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 13, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Heh, I noticed the alt attires for some of the characters recently.
> 
> Link - Dark Link
> Mario - Dr. Mario
> ...



Apparently, someone on the Starmen.net forums is believing Lucas' alt would be Kumatora or Duster from the MOTHER 3 series.  It's possible it might be Duster considering the Rope Snake is his Signature Weapon.


----------



## Bender (Oct 13, 2007)

I wish they would put Kamina from TTGL in Super Smash bros Brawl that'd be so awesome..


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 13, 2007)

^ Indeed, that would be freaking awesome. But yeah, no manga/anime characters will be in the game.


SSBB boxart and info from Nintendo press room

*Spoiler*: __ 





Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Format: Wii
Launch Date: 02/10/08
ESRB: T (Teen): Cartoon Violence, Crude Humor
Game Type: Fighting Action
Players: 1-4
Developer: Nintendo
Game Information

KEY INFORMATION
Welcome to a brawl for the ages, where anything can happen, anyone can show up and all bets are off.

* This action-packed fighting game features a ridiculous number of characters that have appeared on Nintendo platforms, from Mario to Link to Pikachu ? to Solid Snake! As they square off in famous locales drawn from the rich history of Nintendo, literally anything can happen - and usually does. With limitless customizing options, items and weapons that boggle the mind and a wealth of modes, this game has truly infinite replayability.

* Super Smash Bros. Brawl features a sprawling adventure mode called ?The Subspace Emissary? that?s a full game in and of itself. Players jump and brawl their way through enemy-packed side-scrolling levels, meeting up with other characters, watching incredible cinematics and taking on massive bosses.

* For the first time, this celebrated series is going Wi-Fi, allowing up to four players to brawl, no matter where they may be. Specific modes will be announced in the coming months.

Game storyline: In multiplayer games, characters from all Nintendo universes meet up in Nintendo locales to duke it out. In the solo mode called ?The Subspace Emissary,? the world of Smash Bros. is invaded by an entity called the Ancient Minister and his army of creatures, called ?The Primid.? Normally, characters come alive in the world of Smash Bros. to do battle, then turn back into trophies when defeated. However, the Ancient Minister starts turning characters into trophies to harness their power, then detonates bombs that suck pieces of the world back into his realm of Subspace. Eventually, all the characters must work together to defeat the invading creatures from Subspace - this is accomplished by playing through side-scrolling levels.

How to progress through the game: For multiplayer games, players pick characters, set rules and locations for where they want to play and then duke it out. In Solo Mode, characters play through a long, side-scrolling adventure, beating up enemies along the way as they watch short cinematics starring their favorite characters.

Characters: Mario, Samus, Bowser, Donkey Kong, Solid Snake, Meta Knight, Kirby, Pikachu, Zero Suit Samus, Link, Zelda, Pit and Wario, to name just a few. Anyone and anything from a Nintendo universe could appear in this game in one form or another.

Special powers/weapons/moves/features: Anything from a Nintendo game could conceivably be in this game, whether it?s a musical score, an obscure item or a character that shows up to help the fighters. Super Smash Bros. Brawl is eminently customizable, so players can choose the frequency of items appearing, adjust musical scores and basically play the game however they?d like. Items range from baseball bats to proximity mines to Poke Balls to Assist Trophies, which spawn characters like Hammer Bros. and Sim City?s Dr. Wright to attack others.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 13, 2007)

Where Falcon?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 13, 2007)

That boxart is pretty nice...

Fox should be in the closer view though... XD


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 13, 2007)

Giant Enemy Crab said:


> So does this mean 4Kids will be listed in the credits?


No, just the actor.

I don't really mind but compared with Ryan Drummond's voice it's lame. Of course, assuming they'll have Japanese audio again, I can switch to that instead.


----------



## Bender (Oct 13, 2007)

So who wants to be my rival when Super smash bros Brawl comes out


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 13, 2007)

Santen Kesshun is going DOWN


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 13, 2007)

So Im pretty much assuming all the characters on the cover are from the start,so I guess Lucas/Ike/Snake/Sonic/Diddy[Maybe] are unlockables...


----------



## dilbot (Oct 13, 2007)

i wonder what the credits are gonna be like, last game it was a shooter, maybe they'll keep this up and get something new this time around


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 13, 2007)

^Ah,forgot about that.

For the Snake rope by Lucas,makes me think he can use that as tether recovery no?


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 13, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Mario - *Dr. Mario*
> Ike - *Sigurd's attire*


Almost everyone figured Dr. Mario would be out but now that Sigurd is seemingly de-confirmed the only plausible male Lord besides Ike that could enter Brawl is Marth again. 

Sigurd was Marth's only real competition, I think.



> Also, Lucas' Side+B = Snake Rope


Sounds like he's going to be like Ness in that his other B moves are taken from his in-game allies.

Hopefully, with all these differences from Ness so far observed (Snake Rope, it looks like he does PK Ice in the latest trailer), Ness can make a come back along side Lucas.


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 13, 2007)

Evidence that Mega Man might be the last third party character in Brawl?
Copy/Pasted from: 


*Spoiler*: __ 





> I have been doing a whole lot of research on this on the internet and have been constantly keeping up with the Articles that are shown on Google.
> 
> First, a while back maybe like a little under a year that Mega Man's creator, Keiji Inafune, is working on an un announced Wii Title.  Henry equaled Platinis record...
> 
> ...






Short Version: The creator of Mega Man (Keiji Inafune) is working on a game with Nintendo for the Wii. Similar to  for SEGA, and we all know how that turned out.


----------



## Apollo (Oct 13, 2007)

for real? sonic will be on super smash brothers brawl?
man, now i really want a wii


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 13, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!  It is still rated T.


----------



## TheWon (Oct 13, 2007)

Say early this week some one posted a cool Brawl Image that was updated with Sonic and Lucas. Can some one PM the Link to his Deviant Art page. Or may be I was some where else.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 13, 2007)

You mean this one?
Chapter 002


----------



## TheWon (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks man I just finally found it. Mad Props!


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 13, 2007)

BRAWL IS GONNA ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lee1993 (Oct 13, 2007)

no du man i love the project64


----------



## poe4 (Oct 13, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> BRAWL IS GONNA ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!



yeah.................................................when it comes out


----------



## MeleePwnNoobs (Oct 13, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> BRAWL IS GONNA ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!



brawl is starting to look like a joke to me.  Animal crossing characters need to leave. Also the release date. i bet you they will release it way after feb 10th.  Look at Zelda Twilight princess.  That game was delayed for like over  3 years.


----------



## Lee1993 (Oct 13, 2007)

who knows but they r just making it beter


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 13, 2007)

MeleePwnNoobs said:


> brawl is starting to look like a joke to me.  Animal crossing characters need to leave. Also the release date. i bet you they will release it way after feb 10th.  Look at Zelda Twilight princess.  That game was delayed for like over  3 years.



That's a different matter. That was beying delayed with the idea of being released the year they pushed it to. It was never once given a specific date. Brawl has.

And the AC characters wont go 

Whats next, you gonna whine that Little Mac from Punch-Out is in the game as an AT?


----------



## Lee1993 (Oct 13, 2007)

who r u talking about
btw u like ranting dont u


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 13, 2007)

SaiyanKingVegeta said:


> who r u talking about
> btw u like ranting dont u



Little Mac is the main character of Punch-Out



And I'm not ranting


----------



## Lee1993 (Oct 13, 2007)

he he it sounded like ranting awell
thanks


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 13, 2007)

Another hands-on review that reveals some cool stuff: 


Spring Jump from Mario series confirmed as item
Screw Attack item now sticks to you like Franklin Badge and you can use other items with it still attached
Sin & Punishment (game was recently put on Virtual Console) AT
Latios & Latias confirmed as Pokeball pokemon
He mentioned another penguin Pokemon that doesn't sound like Piplup....Prinplup, Empoleon, or Delibird confirmed?
Ike's Final Smash is similar to Link's in that he chases after you and slashes the crap out of you
Zero Suit Samus' final smash seems to be a radiation of energy that can hurt your opponents and then she regains her powersuit and becomes normal Samus (already knew about this last part)

And lastly...


New gameplay mechanic: Apparently, you can now jump after air dodging (I'm assuming only if you hadn't already used up your two jumps). Whenever you air dodged in Melee, you plummeted until you touched ground. No wonder on whether or not you can still use your B moves after air dodging, however.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 13, 2007)

Does anyone know what time is the convention....beside it is on Thurs.


----------



## Apollo (Oct 13, 2007)

i still cant believe that brawl got this new release date, its not fair! they better be making the online capabilities PERFECT


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 13, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> Does anyone know what time is the convention....beside it is on Thurs.


You shall find all answers here Link removed


----------



## Spiral Man (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm Defineintly getting a Wii


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 13, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> You shall find all answers here Link removed



soo...I have to sign up to play SSBB?


----------



## Twilit (Oct 13, 2007)

Just preordered it today, along with Strat Guide

...4 months in advance...


----------



## Akuma (Oct 13, 2007)

Pushed back till february , seriously that guy sonic is cool and all, but seriously knuckles nao.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 13, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> soo...I have to sign up to play SSBB?


lol, did you even navigate the site?

RS


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 13, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> lol, did you even navigate the site?
> 
> RS



SOOOOO....I have to pay?


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 13, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> SOOOOO....I have to pay?


Dude, it says so right there, you have to pay 
You really thought you'd get in for free?

Either you pay or no SSBB for you


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 13, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Dude, it says so right there, you have to pay
> You really thought you'd get in for free?
> 
> Either you pay or no SSBB for you



I knew that,,,,just I need confirmation so I understand it better.  I learn better repeating.

So pay, check.
$50, Check.
I pay on-line....right?


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 13, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> I knew that,,,,just I need confirmation so I understand it better.  I learn better repeating.
> 
> So pay, check.
> $50, Check.
> I pay on-line....right?


Nope, not online. The online pre-registering is closed. You pay at the show.

Hope everything's cleared now, have fun


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 13, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Nope, not online. The online pre-registering is closed. You pay at the show.
> 
> Hope everything's cleared now, have fun



thanks....I will....


----------



## poe4 (Oct 14, 2007)

theres no animal crossing characters in brawl or did I niss an update becouseI highly dought it


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 14, 2007)

nope but the icon is there.


----------



## Akuma (Oct 14, 2007)

Ray mk1 need to be in brawl, fuck megaman.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 14, 2007)

It dawned on me finally that I have a feeling they are gonna release Super Smash Bro. on the Virtual Console in December on a note saying they're sorry for the delay so here is the first one you can play for the next 2 months.


----------



## Banshi (Oct 14, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> New gameplay mechanic: Apparently,you can now jump after air dodging


All the better



> Zero Suit Samus' final smash seems to be a radiation of energy that can hurt your opponents and then she regains her powersuit and becomes normal Samus (already knew about this last part)


 Just like i said samus has 2 fs, and zelda will have the same thing


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 14, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> ^ Indeed, that would be freaking awesome. But yeah, no manga/anime characters will be in the game.
> 
> 
> SSBB boxart and info from Nintendo press room
> ...



Anyone else *not* like that box art...?




btw Kamina would ruin brawl.

For obvious reasons





"Shion" said:


> Santen Kesshun is going DOWN



:seto


----------



## K-deps (Oct 14, 2007)

hey guys 
If the release date changed and I already preordered do i have to preorder again or is my old preorder still ok?


----------



## Lee1993 (Oct 14, 2007)

its probbaly still ok


----------



## dilbot (Oct 14, 2007)

its still ok, why wouldnt it? the date just changed, the order was they'll deliver it on the release date, you'll still get it


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 14, 2007)

Rocking the new Smash set.


----------



## MeleePwnNoobs (Oct 14, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> That's a different matter. That was beying delayed with the idea of being released the year they pushed it to. It was never once given a specific date. Brawl has.
> 
> And the AC characters wont go
> 
> Whats next, you gonna whine that Little Mac from Punch-Out is in the game as an AT?



Lord of the rings, the two towers is a better game. the AC characters are better.


----------



## Lee1993 (Oct 14, 2007)

Brawl will probbaly be the best Wii game


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 14, 2007)

SaiyanKingVegeta said:


> Brawl will probbaly be the best Wii game


Brawl is the main reason people bought a Wii in the first place.


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 14, 2007)

*Media Summit 2007 Gameplay Demo: *

Full Version of the Samus v. Mario and Link v. Sonic videos. 
Several items and gameplay discussed.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 14, 2007)

I know it was my number 1 reason. Melee is easily my favorite Gamecube game and quite possibly favorite game of all time. It's brought me so much fun for the last 5/6 years and I'm still not bored of it.

But yeah, Wii has the added benefit of Twilight Princess, Mario Galaxy, Pokemon Battle Revolution, Metroid Prime 3: Corruption, and eventually Mario Kart Wii for me.

I loev Nintendo.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 14, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I know it was my number 1 reason. Melee is easily my favorite Gamecube game and quite possibly favorite game of all time. It's brought me so much fun for the last 5/6 years and I'm still not bored of it.
> 
> But yeah, Wii has the added benefit of Twilight Princess, Mario Galaxy, *Pokemon Battle Revolution*, Metroid Prime 3: Corruption, and eventually Mario Kart Wii for me.
> 
> ...



Don't buy that shit.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 14, 2007)

GameCube provided a couple of good games, namely Melee and all the Resident Evils


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 14, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Don't buy that shit.


Already did. 

Yeah, N64's Stadium was a far better game but I still enjoyed myself because I actually raised a competitive D/P team and wanted to see them fight in 3-D.

Not worth the $50 but it entertained me for a good few weeks during the summer.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow an admin.  Is there any chance of a SSB on the DS?


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 14, 2007)

Portable online action would be a nice thing to see, but I doubt it.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 14, 2007)

Mider T said:


> Wow an admin.


I've been posting in here for awhile. 

And it's not like us admins are forum staff before members...at least, I know I'm not. >.>  


> Is there any chance of a SSB on the DS?


One would hope so. It certainly sounds like a very possible project for Team Smash after Brawl is over with. 

They could just work with the Smash 64 engine so as to simplify things and only include a very limited number of characters.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Oct 14, 2007)

Nintendo shall forever be the queen of gaming[queen...not king....because the king seems to be the leader but the queen is REALLY the leader...whoses the king?I say microsoft]


----------



## Lee1993 (Oct 14, 2007)

i was right about super sonic


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 14, 2007)

SaiyanKingVegeta said:


> i was right about super sonic


I don't think there's any Smasher alive that doubted Super Sonic being Sonic's final smash.


----------



## Lee1993 (Oct 14, 2007)

Darkspine would have been cool too


----------



## Shiron (Oct 14, 2007)

Yup, the only other thing that Sonic's Final Smash could have been would have been Darkspine Sonic. But that would have really only been done if Sonic and the Secret Rings was planned to be released after Brawl, and using Darkspine Sonic as part of a promotion to get more people to buy it. 

However, Secret Rings was released first, so that doesn't really work. Thus, the only real logical choice would have been Super Sonic, due to it being so associated with Sonic. There are other things that could have worked as it, such as Hyper Sonic. Nothing that would work as his Final Smash was more iconic that Super Sonic though so, Super Sonic was the most obvious and logical choice.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 14, 2007)

Interesting...the characters' entrances are going to be the same as the 1st game instead of that teleporter thing from Melee.

And I like how you have to damage the smash balls before you can use it. So it won't be too easy to use it


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 14, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> Interesting...the characters' entrances are going to be the same as the 1st game instead of that teleporter thing from Melee.
> 
> And I like how you have to damage the smash balls before you can use it. So it won't be too easy to use it



I wouldn't be shocked if Captain Falcon just taunted and he absorbed the Smash Ball.


----------



## Lee1993 (Oct 14, 2007)

lol that would rock


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 14, 2007)

_*_ said:


> Just preordered it today, along with *Strat Guide*
> 
> ...4 months in advance...


Wait... why you need a strategy guide for a fighting game?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

COME OOOOOON ZERO!


----------



## TenguNova (Oct 14, 2007)

Falco-san said:


> From Smashboards people have taken it up to themselves to make a petition.
> 
> Well we have seen them, the gameplay videos are really exciting and make you want to
> 
> ...



That petition has gotten almost 3000 signatures in under 2 days!!!


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 14, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Rocking the new Smash set.



omg sweeeeet 

Kamina ain't got nothin on that.










..kidding.



Captain Pimp said:


> Interesting...the characters' entrances are going to be the same as the 1st game instead of that teleporter thing from Melee.
> 
> And I like how you have to damage the smash balls before you can use it. So it won't be too easy to use it



QFT!!!!!


----------



## Seany (Oct 14, 2007)

Holy shit! nice gameplay.

loved that Advance Wars attack lol. Sonic's movement is amazing, it just looks so damn good! loved his entrance.
and that Star Fox level is epic. 
Hmmm i'm gonna have to get used to the new endings when you win.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 14, 2007)

Alright, pre-ordering right now. 

If I could pass out and wake up when the game comes out I would but I can't, this sucks. I need Brawl now. NOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Banshi (Oct 14, 2007)

^^LOL.........whoa


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 14, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> If I could pass out and wake up when the game comes out I would but I can't, this sucks. I need Brawl now. NOW!!!!!!!!!



Cryogenic status get?


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 14, 2007)

Is this title still gonna be out 2/10/08 for the US, or did they push it back again?? Because I got other people tellin meh that it is Feb for Japan, and not for the US!!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 14, 2007)

Jihad said:


> Is this title still gonna be out 2/10/08 for the US, or did they push it back again?? Because I got other people tellin meh that it is Feb for Japan, and not for the US!!!



It's Jan for Japan.


----------



## Jazz (Oct 14, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Cryogenic status get?



It actually exists 

But you'd di since they haven't worked the kinks out


----------



## Lee1993 (Oct 14, 2007)

best brawler ever


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 14, 2007)

Two new videos, both on the Battleship Halberd. Also a longer version of the gameplay demonstration, confirms that each character have 3 different taunts.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 14, 2007)

3 taunts were already confirmed in that Gamespot video with Samus vs Sonic and Pit vs Yoshi I believe but i've yet to see a fight on Halberd!

Thanks.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 14, 2007)

lol...Bowser does wreastleing throw

Gadivour comfirm as PKMN Pokeball


----------



## Jazz (Oct 14, 2007)

Damn, I have yet to see the Pokemon stage :\


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 14, 2007)

So you have to actually hit someone by being right next to them for Meta Knight's Final Smash? Also Bowser jumps pretty far for his throw and the stages are pretty small so I can see a lot of DK-ish kamikazes from Melee.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 14, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> 3 taunts were already confirmed in that Gamespot video with Samus vs Sonic and Pit vs Yoshi I believe but i've yet to see a fight on Halberd!
> 
> Thanks.



Tenshi your sig and ava are omg wtf pwn. I had to favorite that on DA


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 14, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> lol...Bowser does wreastleing throw


Yeah, I was going to comment on that too. Looks awesome.

And yeah, Gardevoir was confirmed last Thursday through a screen shot but this is the first time I've seen video proof. 

Hopefully a vid with Latios & Latias comes out. I want to see them in action.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 15, 2007)

Brawl should have a Street Fighter character now that I think about it. With the 20th anniversary coming up and all.

Ryu for Brawl.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 15, 2007)

If a Capcom character gets in, it'd be Megaman before Street Fighter, I'd imagine.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 15, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> If a Capcom character gets in, it'd be Megaman before Street Fighter, I'd imagine.



meh...go megaman

look...if I get to go to E for All this Thurs. (I hope....as long as I don't mess up...just go there and pay $50, right?), then I'll giveu guys a scoop...maybe a video and some pic.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 15, 2007)

New Pork...I mean...York City!....Mother stage!!!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 15, 2007)

<3 New Pork City


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 15, 2007)

Holy Tolito! And I though Fourside looked flashy...


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 15, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> And yeah, Gardevoir was confirmed last Thursday through a screen shot but this is the first time I've seen video proof.


I saw the screenshot, that wasn't Gardevoir it was Sonic in an alternate costume. It was a screenshot of the demo version which she isn't in.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 15, 2007)

lool very nice. Looks unique and interesting 

I like that ultimate chimera thing. For some odd reason it reminded me of those chain comps that came at you in Mario Kart 64 ~rainbow road #___#


----------



## Hiruko (Oct 15, 2007)

That look's a monstrous zomg


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 15, 2007)

FUCK YES!

Even though it's a big ass spoiler for those that haven't played MOTHER 3 (Final Boss/City/Chapter of the whole game) it's badass and I see they added the Chimera, which is tight.  You could never beat the Chimera and basically that's what he did in the game.  

I also would like to point out the Pokey Statue to Players that played EarthBound.  Yes, that statue is in the actual game and yes, you should play this game if Starmen ever get done with the Translation Patch for the ROM or Nintendo decides to release it. 

GO LUCAS AND MOTHER SERIES STUFF!!!

EDIT:  Also heres hoping they add the Pig Army Theme for this stage, or the song that's usually played is fine too, but I rather hear a song that has an awesome tone to do fighting with.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 15, 2007)

Whoa, awesome stage. Finally one that's somewhat big. Look at all the details!

I love how Hyrule Temple is mentioned in the comments, hope it returns. It was one of my fave stages for non-competitive play.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 15, 2007)

Porky Stage!!!

The  NEW Hyrule castle stage?


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 15, 2007)

i'd hope that it's not THE new hyrule temple, but one of the new ones =D


----------



## Hiruko (Oct 15, 2007)

Everyone likes Hyrule temple


----------



## Timur Lane (Oct 15, 2007)

I actually feel compelled to check out the Earthbound/Mother series after seeing this stage.
This might be my favorite, and i haven't even played a Earthbound/Mother game.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 15, 2007)

Timur Lane said:


> I actually feel compelled to check out the Earthbound/Mother series after seeing this stage.
> This might be my favorite, and i haven't even played a Earthbound/Mother game.



It's a badass RPG from the SNES era with awesome humor and funny dialogue, you should try it.  Just don't turn away from the old Dragon Quest Style Battle Mechanic


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 15, 2007)

Hell yeah! Hyrule Castle-esque stage!!

Huge fan of the Earthbound series so I'm sure I'll love it. Looks really awesome. 


Gaiash said:


> I saw the screenshot, that wasn't Gardevoir it was Sonic in an alternate costume. It was a screenshot of the demo version which she isn't in.


Huh?

No, I saw Gardevoir in a screen shot. 

And she is in the demo. She appears in one of the IGN demo vids, actually. Check one titled "More Meta Knight ship":


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 15, 2007)

So Dark Link is confirmed as an alternate outfit? That's so cool they should have done that last time honestly.  

Does anyone else think that Bowser has gotten a serious upgrade? His up-B goes much farther and he just seemed more dominating all around.  Maybe the guy controlling him was just good..


----------



## Lee1993 (Oct 15, 2007)

Dark link ftw


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 15, 2007)

Hyrule Temple was only fun for damaging your opponents to a high percentage


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 15, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Huh?
> 
> No, I saw Gardevoir in a screen shot.
> 
> And she is in the demo. She appears in one of the IGN demo vids, actually. Check one titled "More Meta Knight ship":


Ah well the thing is over at SPP some people thought they saw the icon for Gardevoir in the corner of a low quality screenshot but it was it as just Sonic in a green alternate costume. But soon after I made that post I saw the video mentioned, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Lee1993 (Oct 15, 2007)

wow garduvir is gay hey anyone know what sonics alternets r


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 15, 2007)

SaiyanKingVegeta said:


> wow garduvir is gay


lol wut?

Gardevoir's a pretty awesome Pokemon. I'm really glad it was included in the game. Even if it's not a particularly useful in most Smash matches.



> hey anyone know what sonics alternets r


One would imagine a black theme similar to Shadow in order to satisfy the Shadow fanboys but no, I don't think there's been a vid with an alternate color Sonic.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 15, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> One would imagine a black theme similar to Shadow in order to satisfy the Shadow fanboys but no, I don't think there's been a vid with an alternate color Sonic.


I know he has a green alternate from the screenshot I thought you were talking about.


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 15, 2007)

*I ♥
NP***


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 15, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> So Dark Link is confirmed as an alternate outfit?



OMG WHERE!?!?!?!?! :amazed

/me Dark Link cosplayer


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 15, 2007)

I hope releasing MOTHER 3 stuff in Brawl is meaning a nearing of a MOTHER VC title on Wii.  They also need to show us what Lucas' moveset is.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 15, 2007)

Mother 3 on the Virtual Console would be the best deal ever.

I'd pay 5,000 Wii points for it.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 15, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> It's Jan for Japan.



Think I could get a link fer some proof?? These guys won't lay off my ass, and I wanna shove it in there faces


----------



## Shiron (Oct 15, 2007)

Sure:


Right at the bottom of the left sidebar.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 15, 2007)

Shiron said:


> Sure:
> 
> 
> Right at the bottom of the left sidebar.



My love for you is greater than that of a camels weight on the fourth of july....I owe you something really big with a bow on it


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 15, 2007)

Jihad said:


> My love for you is greater than that of a camels weight on the fourth of july....I owe you something really big with a bow on it



...Do you mean...Birdo by chance?


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 15, 2007)

^I lol'd. Seriously. Brawl needs more transsexuals.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 15, 2007)

Birdo?? Sorry, no comprende!!


----------



## Akuma (Oct 15, 2007)

Jihad said:


> Birdo?? Sorry, no comprende!!


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 15, 2007)

oh, duh!!!! I be stupid cause of bein on the forums too much!!

and yes...I do mean birdo....and the egg


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 15, 2007)

I wonder, since it's being pushed back, going by the gameplay videos......what could they be adding in? Things seem pretty great as they are.


----------



## Akuma (Oct 15, 2007)

Obviously more characters, people are wanting back some of the useless veterans like roy and marth.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 15, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I wonder, since it's being pushed back, going by the gameplay videos......what could they be adding it? Things seem pretty great as they are.



I just hope they don't try adding too much, and making the game overkill.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 15, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I wonder, since it's being pushed back, going by the gameplay videos......what could they be adding it? Things seem pretty great as they are.


It'd be nice if they were actually gonna fix up the issue with Wi-Fi.


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 15, 2007)

I was thinking more along the lines of actual gameplay maybe (Meta Knight overpowered)? Holding a demo in which the public can play is the only real way to get information for something like that. Right after these demo videos from participants started popping up around Gamevideos and IGN, they announced the delayed release so I guess it makes sense.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 15, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I wonder, since it's being pushed back, going by the gameplay videos......what could they be adding in? Things seem pretty great as they are.



Maybe it just relates to polishing everything and balancing it all out.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 15, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Obviously more characters, people are wanting back some of the useless veterans like roy and marth.


Wait, how was Marth useless? He was widely accepted as one of the better characters and wasn't a clone. 

But anyway, no. Sakurai really doesn't like clones so Roy, Pichu, and Dr. Mario are totally out of here.

Young Link, Falco, and especially Ganondorf may be remodeled with different movesets to make them more original, though.

I think the delay is due to Wi-Fi and possible balancing tweaks.

Another huge part of the reason might be Nintendo doesn't want Brawl interfering with Super Mario Galaxy sales.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, I hope delaying it gives Nintendo the chance to tweak WIFI so it won't lag during online play.  In my opinion, I think WIFI was a last minute slap on and seeing that the online ability is a major for fans, they want to make sure it meets expectations.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 16, 2007)

Japan Time 10/16/07

HOME RUN CONTEST-OOOOO


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 16, 2007)

Yay, it's back! And now it's even more easier and funner to abuse the Sandbag. 

The new concepts are pretty interesting. If we could just use the Wiimote as swinging the bat...


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 16, 2007)

hahahaha sweeet. Two player....a barrier... Exxxcellent. 

Good thinking team Sakurai.


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey, you guys have seen some of the gameplay footage, right.  Well, I was watching one with Pikachu, and is it me, or have they made him smaller?  I would really like to know because he's the character I usually play with.


----------



## Hiruko (Oct 16, 2007)

Ah, Sandobaggu-kun


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 16, 2007)

the_sloth said:


> Hey, you guys have seen some of the gameplay footage, right.  Well, I was watching one with Pikachu, and is it me, or have they made him smaller?  I would really like to know because he's the character I usually play with.



Oh yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if they shrunk him a bit.

I was stunned by Samus' size in one of those vids. It was sooo cool to see more accurate heights for her and some of the others 

<3


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 16, 2007)

Also, is it just me, or does anyone else think that Meta Knight may possibly be overpowered?...hmmmm.....


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 16, 2007)

I wonder if everyone will have two different swings for the homerun-bat this time and not just C. Falcon and Sheik.


----------



## Ketchups (Oct 16, 2007)

I can't wait for it to come out Christmas 2008 



Oh well, I'll enjoy the vids on youtube. 

Stupid localizing, ugh.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 16, 2007)

Hurray for the Home Run Bat Contest! I don't think I'll ever use the online component of it but the fact that it's there is awesome! Way to rock, Team Smash. 

I love the inclusion of the barrier the most. It wasn't as fun with certain characters due to its difficulty last time around.


Grevane said:


> I wonder if everyone will have two different swings for the homerun-bat this time and not just C. Falcon and Sheik.


Well, in one of the videos by IGN, the guy who translates the Dojo for us explained that "Every character will have original animations with the Home Run Bat this time around." 

He said this in that vid where it was Link vs Sonic on Lylat Cruise.


----------



## dilbot (Oct 16, 2007)

^ the guy who was like "oh, thats not good!...oh no....oh no...EEEEHHHH!" ?

wow this game is gonna be awesome!!! just by the demo everything looks amazing! can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Seany (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh god. That damn sandbag >.>..

You know, i *still* haven't hit it past 500 yards..


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 16, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> Oh god. That damn sandbag >.>..
> 
> You know, i *still* haven't hit it past 500 yards..



lol. My brother and I got every character to hit over 1000 yards in melee. Yoshi's was the easiest


----------



## Seany (Oct 16, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> lol. My brother and I got every character to hit over 1000 yards in melee. Yoshi's was the easiest



how!  i just can't seem to do it! 
it torments me


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 16, 2007)

Home Run Contest was expected but not online co-op. I love the new features of it, especially the shield around the platform. The shield's going to be a lot of help for incompetent players such as myself.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 16, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> how!  i just can't seem to do it!
> it torments me



For yoshi...

spam bicycle kick  (down+a in the air)

Takes a little practice and the right timing but it's not too hard.

I can't remember many other characters techniques for it. I remember Falcon's and Fox's...but...I wouldn't want to ruin your fun/challenge by spoiling it ;]


----------



## Seany (Oct 16, 2007)

Ayee i've been attempting tht Yoshi one, but i can't get past 500..

it's not for me i guess lol


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 16, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> Ayee i've been attempting tht Yoshi one, but i can't get past 500..
> 
> it's not for me i guess lol



lol. Hmmm, well ok. Try Falcon's. That one's fun.


*Spoiler*: _All you have to do is..._ 



grab the bat, do the first part of his swing (let go before he does the upward smash)

Repeat that a few more times and then FALCON PUNCH when the timer reaches 1.




You should be able to get that =D


----------



## Seany (Oct 16, 2007)

Hmm thanks, i'll try that later =3


----------



## MS81 (Oct 16, 2007)

I can't w8 I pre-ordered this baby.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 16, 2007)

nmaster64 said:
			
		

> The Faint Smile said:
> 
> 
> > So Dark Link is confirmed as an alternate outfit?
> ...



Bump ba bump...


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 16, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I can't w8 I pre-ordered this baby.



I pre ordered it like, 3 months ago!


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 16, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Bump ba bump...


As far as I know of there haven't been any vids or pics where we get to see Dark Link. But IGN wrote about it in their gameplay impressions.



			
				IGN said:
			
		

> Since each character can also switch colors pre-fight, Nintendo took the opportunity to seamlessly include Dark Link as one of the character options. He fights the same, but looks totally badass, which is a must.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't think there ever was a screen shot or video of Dark Link. 

All we know is that he's an alternate costume of Link thanks to IGN.

edit: Damnit.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 16, 2007)

Use Roy....he's a killer in the Home-Run contest.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 16, 2007)

Tbh, having more than one player in the home-run contest only makes it harder


----------



## Protect_The_Butter (Oct 16, 2007)

the_sloth said:


> Also, is it just me, or does anyone else think that Meta Knight may possibly be overpowered?...hmmmm.....




I keep hearing how awesome people think he is in their articles after having played as him.


----------



## Jazz (Oct 16, 2007)

But his Tornado spin could be spammed easily.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Naga and Tenshi. 



Captain Pimp said:


> Tbh, having more than one player in the home-run contest only makes it harder


A good team can use the first players huge attacks, or even hitting it with the bat, while the second player blocks the bag from going out of the shield...


----------



## Apollo (Oct 16, 2007)

The Pokemon trainer seems interesting, like how he controls the attacks of the pokemon, it should be fun!


----------



## atom (Oct 16, 2007)

Would someone mind making me a Sig and Avatar with Sonic? (Preferably using the Brawl Footage, but Sonic X works too)


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 16, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Thanks Naga and Tenshi.
> 
> 
> A good team can use the first players huge attacks, or even hitting it with the bat, while the second player blocks the bag from going out of the shield...



Sounds super impossible......

If they hit it with the bat, the sand bag will be sent flying too fast and too high to be able to be kept into the stage......


----------



## Ryoshi (Oct 16, 2007)

gosh. Feb.? F' YOU NINTENDOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 16, 2007)

Be happy that its not Nov 2008


----------



## RedxJericho (Oct 16, 2007)

damn it nintendo I want my game now!


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 16, 2007)

If you hit it downwards like these guys then it's very possible:
Link removed


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 16, 2007)

Jesus fucking balls, I only thought that Yoshi was exploitable for HRC games.

Holy shit @ Falco's.


----------



## -Bakkun- (Oct 16, 2007)

Where's that Lucas with Kamina glasses pic ?


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 16, 2007)

In that HRC video, the Ice Climbers pwnt so hard it wasn't even funny.


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 16, 2007)

I still think Link's and Young Links were the most creative though (Check at 8:08 and 8:29). I would never have even thought about using their boomerangs like that. Also, anyone know how to grab with Nana (control her indirectly)? I never figured that one out.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 16, 2007)

Now thas some tacticle boomerang usage!!


----------



## -Bakkun- (Oct 16, 2007)

Grevane said:


> I still think Link's and Young Links were the most creative though (Check at 8:08 and 8:29). I would never have even thought about using their boomerangs like that. Also, anyone know how to grab with Nana (control her indirectly)? I never figured that one out.



Sidestep with Popo then grab quickly. Nana should grab while Popo is still in his dodging anmation.


----------



## MeleePwnNoobs (Oct 16, 2007)

mini bowser for brawl!


----------



## Moonshine (Oct 16, 2007)

I can't wait for super smash bros brawl to come out. I love playing as Link. In melee, i liked playing as Marth too. Is there going to be anyone from the Fire Emblem series? I can't rememeber....


----------



## Shiron (Oct 16, 2007)

So far, Ike has been confirmed.


----------



## Moonshine (Oct 16, 2007)

Shiron said:


> So far, Ike has been confirmed.



Thanks!  Thats cool, I like Ike.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 16, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Sounds super impossible......
> 
> If they hit it with the bat, the sand bag will be sent flying too fast and too high to be able to be kept into the stage......



I've seen it done in games before...although never on purpose...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 16, 2007)

Maybe if you just attack the bag till times up, it automatically launches something.

Also, am I odd if I want the Pal Pills as an item? You know, the item from Super Paper Mario that would give mini-retro versions of the characters using it.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 16, 2007)

No. OMG that would be epic. That was one of my favorite powerups in a game evar...


----------



## Shiron (Oct 16, 2007)

Indeed; it would be very awesome if the Pal Pills showed up in Brawl.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2007)

Japan Time 10/17

Meowth


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 17, 2007)

he's back


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 17, 2007)

You missed the part about Wiimote controls... though that was nothing new.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> You missed the part about Wiimote controls... though that was nothing new.



Theres no specific button mapped to jump like on the GC/Classic, therefore that play-style sucks and doesn't warrant a noteworthy mention.

Up =/= Up/X/Y like on the GC controller. Using up on the sticks/pads suck for Smash.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 17, 2007)

> *It doesn’t appear to be throwing the coin on its forehead.*
> 
> Huh? That definitely appears to be a coin on its forehead, but what do you suppose they call it in Japan?
> 
> Maybe if you check the Japanese version of Smash Bros. Dojo you can find out...





> *ひたいの小判を投げているわけではなさそうだ。*
> 
> ん? ひたいについているのは“小判”だろうけれど、
> 海外ではなんて言われているんだろう。
> ...



Oh yeah, checking out the JP site REALLY helped... 

(It's called a "Koban" for the record)


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 17, 2007)

Well if you're familiar with those Japanese golden cat statues then there wouldn't really be a need for an explanation, especially for the Japanese site.



Goofy Titan said:


> Theres no specific button mapped to jump like on the GC/Classic, therefore that play-style sucks and doesn't warrant a noteworthy mention.
> 
> Up =/= Up/X/Y like on the GC controller. Using up on the sticks/pads suck for Smash.


I won't argue with that notion. Personally I felt that the Wiimote on its side would be the most difficult because there's no analog and the shield is B. It's a bit surprising that he doesn't just mention anything about the Wiimote + Nunchuk option.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 17, 2007)

Having all these options, especially this super simple one, is awesome. Great if your short a nunchuk or something at a party...

I think most hardcore smashers will stick with a GC controller. I think I'll get hooked on the Wiimote/Nunchuk setup myself...


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 17, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Theres no specific button mapped to jump like on the GC/Classic, therefore that play-style sucks and doesn't warrant a noteworthy mention.
> 
> Up =/= Up/X/Y like on the GC controller. Using up on the sticks/pads suck for Smash.



Amen to that!


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 17, 2007)

Yayy! Meowth is so cool! I'm glad he's back 

I'm personally sticking to the GC controller because it'll probably be much easier, seeing as how its been out for years. I figure thats how most people will play too. Saves most people from buying new controllers as well, so thats nice.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2007)

Do any of you guys with think certain characters moves will be exploitable to create glitch moves? Like so;


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 17, 2007)

Black Hole Glitch.  
I only did it once since I couldn't finish the damn thing before my GC froze.

Sakurai himself recommended the GC controller, even though I was probably going to stick with it anyway. I prefer the classic controller feel. Going all the way to the middle with your thumb to press the - button for grabbing on the wiimote doesn't seem too practical for Brawl.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 17, 2007)

Anyone not even planning to _try_ the sideways-remote style?


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 17, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Anyone not even planning to _try_ the sideways-remote style?


I know I'm going to try out all four styles. The initially setup for the Wii Remote doesn't look good, so yay for customizable button configurations!

Sakurai doesn't seem to be too happy with the Wii Remote controls, considering the fact that he expresses doubt about it in the comments


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 17, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> I know I'm going to try out all four styles. The initially setup for the Wii Remote doesn't look good, so yay for customizable button configurations!
> 
> Sakurai doesn't seem to be too happy with the Wii Remote controls, considering the fact that he expresses doubt about it in the comments



Yeah, that's what I figured most would do. It is indeed great to have all these choices.



Goofy Titan said:


> Do any of you guys with think certain characters moves will be exploitable to create glitch moves? Like so;


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 17, 2007)

I wonder if wavedashing is still in the game.


----------



## Seany (Oct 17, 2007)

Meowth! Yes!

i wish he was actually playable but at least he is in in some form.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> Meowth! Yes!
> 
> i wish he was actually playable but at least he is in in some form.



There are enough Pokemon, especially considering if Jigglypuff and Mewtwo are playable again >_>

Needs moar Birdo, Falco, Tails, Celice, and Waluigi


----------



## Seany (Oct 17, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> There are enough Pokemon, especially considering if Jigglypuff and Mewtwo are playable again >_>
> 
> Needs moar Birdo, Falco, Tails, Celice, and *Waluigi*



I know, but i hate Jigglypuff >.< 
It should have been Meowth damnit!

 and no Waluigi please! XD

I want a koopa


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2007)

Waluigi should be in, but as an item you can throw.

Whoever touches him automatically loses, due to being touched with galactic fail.

If any Koopa should be in the game, it should be the Koopa Kids, as like, an AT >_>


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 17, 2007)

Falcon...


----------



## Seany (Oct 17, 2007)

lol ok i wouldn't mind that Waluigi idea.

Yeah i guess a classic character has a better chance of being chosen over a new one.
I would like Bones in, but he's not very well known =o


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 17, 2007)

Woot Meowth lol. I remember him on 64... good times... good times.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 17, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Waluigi should be in, but as an item you can throw.
> 
> Whoever touches him automatically loses



 lol awesome



Cartoon said:


> I would like Bones in, but he's not very well known =o



You mean the enemies in the castles in Super Mario World?


----------



## Seany (Oct 17, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> You mean the enemies in the castles in Super Mario World?



Wellll i ment the koopa from Mario party 7 =3


Hey did Meowth also throw coins on the N64 game?


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Oct 17, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> Wellll i ment the koopa from Mario party 7 =3
> 
> 
> Hey did Meowth also throw coins on the N64 game?



You mean this guy?:



Called Dry Bones and is and near immortal enemy in castles in Mario games.

And my fav Mario enemy!


----------



## Seany (Oct 17, 2007)

Nyan N. said:


> You mean this guy?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes!

ahh i forgot about the dry part in his name. 

he rocks!


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 17, 2007)

Dry Bones is pretty awesome.  He was my favorite in Mario Kart DS..I hope they keep him for the Wii one.

Meowth...enough freaking Pokemon.


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 17, 2007)

Nintendo has shown Dry Bones quite a lot of love in recent times.  He's in Mario Kart DS, Mario Strikers Charged and a few others I think.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 17, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> There are enough Pokemon, especially considering if Jigglypuff and Mewtwo are playable again >_>
> 
> Needs moar Birdo, Falco, Tails, Celice, and Waluigi


You can never have enough Pokemon. I mean right now only two characters (Pokemon Trainer only counts as one character) confirmed to be playable, I don't think that two is enough. If anything theres enough Mario characters but you know hes Nintendo's head icon what do you expect.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 17, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> You can never have enough Pokemon. I mean right now only two characters (Pokemon Trainer only counts as one character) confirmed to be playable, I don't think that two is enough. If anything theres enough Mario characters but you know hes Nintendo's head icon what do you expect.


 If Jigglypuff and Mewtwo returns there'll be a total of 4 pokemon characters, that's enough IMO. I'd be happy if the pokemons confirmed are the only ones we'll get. Don't want crappy pokemons taking up character slots. Also, the game is already overflowing with pokemon in pokeballs as it is. *not a big fan of the pokemon series*

I'd rather they include characters from other franchises


----------



## Jazz (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm still waiting for Captain Falcon :\


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 17, 2007)

Me too! He's my main and I don't plan for that to change no matter what new characters there are!


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 17, 2007)

I honestly believe we'll have 7 playable Pokemon characters (counting Pokemon Trainer as 3):

Pikachu
Ivysaur
Charizard
Squirtle
Jigglypuff
Mewtwo
Lucario

I can't see the 4th gen not getting a rep (in which Lucario is the perfect choice, imo) and I can't see why Jiggs or Mewtwo wouldn't return. They were very original.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 17, 2007)

Lucario would be a fine choice. And he wouldn't be so horrible as Mewtwo. >.<


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 17, 2007)

But in that case, doesn't the third gen or even the second gen deserve a rep too?

Metagross or Tyranitar would be awesome.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 17, 2007)

Heracross.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2007)

When I was into pokemon, it didn't have such blatant furfaggotry.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 17, 2007)

Only second gen rep I could ever see working after Pichu (who is most definitely not coming back...I hope) would be Heracross and Scizor. And honestly....I don't think they're too popular to make it. As fucking awesome as they are. 

Only 3rd gen I could see are Blaziken, Sceptile, and Swampert now that Deoxy and Gardevoir are de-confirmed and honestly, I can't see any of them getting in without the other two because it would be unfair to people who didn't get their 3rd gen starter in the game. 

Tyranitar and Metagross are awesome, don't get me wrong...but Smashers? I can't see it.

As is evident with Pikachu, Mewtwo, and especially Jigglypuff, being popular in all Pokemon media (not just the games) really, really helps and may even be a requirement. Jigglypuff was a recurring character in the anime and Mewtwo was the star of the 1st movie and is well loved by many Poke fans of the past and now. And we all know Pikachu's popularity is largely due to the anime, as well.

Lucario and Munchlax were the most heavily advertised 4th gen Pokemon prior to Diamond/Pearl's release. And we already know Munchlax is a Pokeball Pokemon so that leaves Lucario. Who was not only the star of a movie but was a Pokemon that pretty much everyone that played D/P got due to the free Riolu egg. 

Not to mention there's Lucario's aura sphere, agile nature (going off the anime here...if Mewtwo is any indication, in-game stats don't play a huge part in Smash ), and status as a fighting Pokemon.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 17, 2007)

lol well someone has made their point clear. I agree about Lucario tho, he should be in. He fits the Smash Bros qualifications quite nicely... a little too nicely if you ask me...


----------



## Hiruko (Oct 17, 2007)

I remember when everyone expected blaziken to be in it XD


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 17, 2007)

well i would like to see as a pokemon 2nd generation rep Feraligatr in the 3rd rep Blaziken and in the 4th rep Lucario


----------



## Enigma Hector (Oct 17, 2007)

*.....I JUST WANT EVERYONE TO KNOW THAT

ROY+MARTH > IKE


I FUCKEN HATE IKE .... HE IS NOT AS SEXY AS ROY OR MARTH!!!!

*


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 17, 2007)

Imo, Ike looks 10x more badass but that's just me.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 17, 2007)

no one cares whom is sexier than whom... when it comes to men.


----------



## Akuma (Oct 17, 2007)

Ike will be cheap characters just like Roy and Marth.


----------



## Apollo (Oct 17, 2007)

I cant wait to play as either of them! the arrows...the sonic...the pokemon! EPIC!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 17, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Imo, Ike looks 10x more badass but that's just me.



Agreed  

Marth looked like a girl


----------



## rocklee1234 (Oct 17, 2007)

all i have to say is i have found a new fav brawler in the form of sonic. though it looks like he could be more annoying then fox ever was.


----------



## Banshi (Oct 17, 2007)

As long as Marth doesnt return im happy


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 17, 2007)

Glad to see that gamecube controllers will work for Brawl 

Now I don't have to buy more than one wii remote


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 17, 2007)

Sonic confirmed thats great man. I'm really excited now although we have to wait more..


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 17, 2007)

Marth > Ike > Roy

And Marth will return. No one's as badass as Marth, although I did like Ike's taunt. But Marth will get even better taunts!


----------



## Banshi (Oct 17, 2007)

if the low chance of marth returning happens, he will be so nerfed


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah, Marth was a little too good. I mained him for a good 2-3 years. Unless you're against a really good opponent, most of the time you could just foward + A to victory if you didn't suck yourself.

I see him and Ike being the only FE reps this time around.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 17, 2007)

lol, I take it that you dislike Marth. Anyway, Marth will return and still be as good as always, he'll be a better character than Ike. I couldn't care less if Roy returned or not, freaking clone.


----------



## Apollo (Oct 17, 2007)

Meowth? AHAHA he has returned


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll assume you were referring to Banshi because I loved Marth. 

Yeah, Roy is soooo not coming back. Total clone and was mainly added to advertise his game.


----------



## Apollo (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, i think since they are at least keeping marth, i will be happy, and we get a new roy look alike with wings, Ike


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 17, 2007)

*Sigh...*
So much Roy hate..


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 17, 2007)

Haha, yeah, that was directed at Banshi.

And Marth returning is a safe bet. Ike doesn't seem to play like Marth at all, and what with the new Fire Emblem game for DS featuring Marth I doubt he won't return.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 17, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> *Sigh...*
> So much Roy hate..


Oh, I like Roy. I like everyone in Melee, really. I like to think I can play with them all pretty well.

I'm just being realistic: Roy, Dr. Mario, Pichu...these three have like no chance of returning given Sakurai's dislike for the clones.


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Oct 17, 2007)

I love sonic! He is so awesome....


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 17, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Oh, I like Roy. I like everyone in Melee, really. I like to think I can play with them all pretty well.
> 
> I'm just being realistic: Roy, Dr. Mario, Pichu...these three have like no chance of returning given Sakurai's dislike for the clones.



Well, if Sakurai doesn't like clones, he could just simply change their moveset? There's no reason to remove them.. Ganondorf, and Falco were clones too, and people still want them back with different movesets.. So why not Roy? With all the time they have been given for this game, I would hope that they could at least do that.

And for Sakurai to hate clones is ridiculous.. Its probably his fault that they were included in the first place.


----------



## Apollo (Oct 17, 2007)

Dr. mario was sorta usless....


----------



## Gator (Oct 17, 2007)

kiiiiiiiiiiiiiirbyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Well, if Sakurai doesn't like clones, he could just simply change their moveset? There's no reason to remove them.. Ganondorf, and Falco were clones too, and people still want them back with different movesets.. So why not Roy? With all the time they have been given for this game, I would hope that they could at least do that.



Well, for one, Ganondorf and Falco were included because Sakurai found them to be important characters. Whereas Roy wasn't, and I already went over why he was included.

Out of all of the clones dude, Roy is the least warranted of his appearance in Melee, and people feel that one character put in just to get talk of the first portable FE doesn't warrant to be included in the next game, ESPECIALLY considering nearly every other main character in the Fire Emblem series could be a better replacement. It is as silly as Dr. Mario being his own character, if you will.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 17, 2007)

I loved kirby on nintendo 64 version of smash but in mellee he died down.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 17, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Well, if Sakurai doesn't like clones, he could just simply change their moveset? There's no reason to remove them.. Ganondorf, and Falco were clones too, and people still want them back with different movesets.. So why not Roy? With all the time they have been given for this game, I would hope that they could at least do that.


Of course he could Luigi-fy Roy from Marth but there's already a character like that: Ike.

3 Fire Emblem characters with swords with 3 unique movesets? As it is, Marth and Roy's moves were made up for the most part. Sakurai coming up with a three entirely different move sets for the same basic character idea is just a waste of time.

It's much more realistic to assume that, given the fact that Sakurai said some Melee fighters won't be returning and that he didn't like the clone characters, Roy is more likely to leave than be remodeled into a new character is all I'm saying.


> And for Sakurai to hate clones is ridiculous.. Its probably his fault that they were included in the first place.


He had time restraints. We know from blogs that Kojima originally wanted Snake in Melee, for instance but was too late. And that Pit was another Smasher Sakurai wanted back in Melee.

Melee was rushed. It came out only 2 years after the original Smash and they surely didn't begin production immediately.

With Brawl, he's been working on it since late 2005 or even earlier. It'll most definitely have no clones in the sense of Melee's.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> He had time restraints. We know from blogs that Kojima originally wanted Snake in Melee, for instance but was too late. And that Pit was another Smasher Sakurai wanted back in Melee.
> 
> Melee was rushed. It came out only 2 years after the original Smash and they surely didn't begin production immediately.
> 
> With Brawl, he's been working on it since late 2005 or even earlier. It'll have way less clones and he'll be able to do all that he has wanted.



Wasn't it rushed in another regard because Balloon Fighter was intended to be a playable character? As was the Excitebike Guy, Urban Champion Guy, and Bubbles from Clu Clu Land were planned to be represented in the game.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 17, 2007)

Well Sakurai has made the right decision to take his time with this one and add in all he ever wanted, because we are not going to see another Smash for a while and I think it's been said that this was his last one.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 17, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Wasn't it rushed in another regard because Balloon Fighter was intended to be a playable character? As was the Excitebike Guy, Urban Champion Guy, and Bubbles from Clu Clu Land were planned to be represented in the game.


Haha, I was going to mention Balloon Fighter in my post but I did a double take because I'm pretty damn sure I read that Balloon Fighter ultimately didn't make it  due to Sakurai deciding against it and not just because of time restraints.

Excite Bike Guy was not included for the same reason, I think. I think he just decided against it.

First time I heard about the latter two possibly being in Melee, though.

I'm going to go find and read those blog translations on Smash Boards again.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 17, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Only second gen rep I could ever see working after Pichu (who is most definitely not coming back...I hope) would be Heracross and *Scizor*. And honestly....I don't think they're too popular to make it. As fucking awesome as they are.



I highly support that addition...or rather, just Scyther. They'll proly just end up in pokeballs tho >:E



Fujibayashi said:


> Well, if Sakurai doesn't like clones, he could just simply change their moveset? There's no reason to remove them.. Ganondorf, and Falco were clones too, and people still want them back with different movesets.. So why not Roy? With all the time they have been given for this game, I would hope that they could at least do that.



THANK U.

Can we please use some sense here. The time they have for this game is indeed so plentiful that they should be able to change all the moves and bring EVERYONE back.

As much as most people hated Pichu and as much as some people think Doctor Mario is pointless, and as much as people despise clones in general...there were people who had them as their main characters. The all deserve to be brought back for that reason. Changing some of their moves would definitely be the smart thing to do.

It doesn't friggin matter if you guys hate someone! Just use them as a punching bag or something...which is simple for a game like this.

Once you're in Smash Bros. you should never be taken out!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Haha, I was going to mention Balloon Fighter in my post but I did a double take because I'm pretty damn sure I read that Balloon Fighter ultimately didn't make it  due to Sakurai deciding against it and not just because of time restraints.
> 
> Excite Bike Guy was not included for the same reason, I think. I think he just decided against it.
> 
> ...



The Urban Champion Guy was denied because he only had one attack, and it was hard to think of other moves for him 

I have no clue why they later dumped the idea of Bubbles, as now shes considered more a Donkey Kong character nowadays [She appeared in DK: King of Swing as K. Rool's parner], so maybe theres some hope 

ESPECIALLY considering those spiked things in the same clip that the Advance Wars shown in are Sea Urchins, people who stole Bubbles' treasure in Clu Clu Land >_>

Personally, I'd love to see some random character out of the green sky, someone like...*THAT FUCKING DUCK HUNT DOG.*


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 17, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> It doesn't friggin matter if you guys hate someone! Just use them as a punching bag or something...which is simple for a game like this.
> 
> Once you're in Smash Bros. you should never be taken out!


Well, that's quite true. From your post it sounds like you don't mind them. Does this mean you have no character you don't like, Santen?


----------



## Banshi (Oct 17, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> lol, I take it that you dislike Marth. Anyway, Marth will return and still be as good as always, he'll be a better character than Ike. I couldn't care less if Roy returned or not, freaking clone.



I dont hate marth as a character, i just hate how cheap he is, and i especially hate when people play with ONLY marth and think there really good


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 17, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Well, that's quite true. From your post it sounds like you don't mind them. Does this mean you have no character you don't like, Santen?



You could say that.

I don't mind the clones at all. Not only do they differ enough (in speed, jumping, and other various abilities) from their "main" counter parts, but they are unique characters that some people love from their respective games.

I said what I said because I think everyone should be able to use a character that they enjoyed from a previous SSB. No one should get slighted just because their favorite character was burdened with a "clone moveset"


Sometimes I'm bothered a little by this stuff though :



Banshi said:


> I dont hate marth as a character, i just hate how cheap he is, and i especially hate when people play with ONLY marth and think there really good


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah, it's no problem with me, as long as they aren't exactly alike in movesets, but I do believe they should have their own ordinary moves. Sometimes when a character I wanna play is taken I go for the clone if there is one because we don't usually like having more than one of the same character in a match. I guess it never really bothered me because I've used each and every character before.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 17, 2007)

So, is anyone going to E for all tomorrow?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 17, 2007)

It's more irritating when items are used in matches now. Damn Bomb-ombs


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 17, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> I said what I said because I think everyone should be able to use a character that they enjoyed from a previous SSB. No one should get slighted just because their favorite character was *removed from the game because they were* burdened with a "clone moveset"



There, fixed for a little more clarity. heh.



QBnoYouкo said:


> Yeah, it's no problem with me, as long as they aren't exactly alike in movesets, but I do believe they should have their own ordinary moves. Sometimes when a character I wanna play is taken I go for the clone if there is one because we don't usually like having more than one of the same character in a match. I guess it never really bothered me because I've used each and every character before.



Did you ever have a main player?

Another reason I am in support of keeping clones is because Young Links been my main guy for a couple years xD



ghstwrld said:


> So, is anyone going to E for all tomorrow?



Linkaro...supposedly


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 17, 2007)

Santen Keshhun...

get your ass all nice and shiny... cuz it's gonna get KICKED IN FEBURARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm expecting new info, pics and/or vids from e for all


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 17, 2007)

Hopefully... maybe..... possibly...

We might...^^^

Update better be something better than the crap we got for the last 3 days...


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 17, 2007)

*squeaksqueaksqueaksqueak*

how's that?

~see your sig for reference~


I figured I do it so that when you get annihilated by me, you'll at the very least have a nice clean ass to _kiss_.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> *squeaksqueaksqueaksqueak*
> 
> how's that?



Oh my, I think I just shivered in butt squeaking hawtness


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 17, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> *squeaksqueaksqueaksqueak*
> 
> how's that?
> 
> ...



........yo momma is so fat.....

.......Damn.....

That was a pretty good comeback my friend, but pretty good will not make it compared to my perfect fighting style...

That clean ass of yours will be served on a silver plate with steak sauce


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 17, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> There, fixed for a little more clarity. heh.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever have a main player?


Yeah, I do have mains. I use every character but my main one I use the most. They're Marth, Zelda/Sheik, Samus, and Luigi.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 17, 2007)

This picture sums up my current Melee main:


But honestly, I try to use everyone.

With Brawl, I can't wait to jump right into Pokemon Trainer and Sonic.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 17, 2007)

^Same here. I want to try Pit and Ike too.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 17, 2007)

That is assuming we get those characters from the start, but I doubt it for some.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 17, 2007)

Don't forget Snake ^^

I want to try Snake first, then Sonic. And the rest follows afterwards.
But got to unlock them first, so I'll probably end up with Link.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 17, 2007)

Apparently Sonic plays similarly to Fox (speed wise), who was my old main. So It's safe to say I will be rocking those two when the time comes. I may revert back to Mario at times, though I hate the gayness that is the F.L.U.D.D.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 17, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> That is assuming we get those characters from the start, but I doubt it for some.


Pokemon Trainer, at the very least, has a great chance of being available from the start given his appearance on the front cover.

But yeah, I think Sakurai stated third party characters will all be unlockables. At least, I remember reading that on those translated e-mails posted on Smash Boards...which I can't find anymore. Why the fuck would they unsticky that? :<


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 17, 2007)

Im going to try to master sonic even though his moves are kind of stale.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Don't forget Snake ^^
> 
> I want to try Snake first, then Sonic. And the rest follows afterwards.
> But got to unlock them first, so I'll probably end up with Link.



Sonic hasn't been confirmed if he's a hidden character, but we know the only one 100% confirmed as such is Snake.

I hope they keep the multiplayer matche counter thing you can do to unlock characters.

Every 100 or so matches, you get a fight against a hidden character. Tis much easier to retry if you lose.


----------



## Banshi (Oct 17, 2007)

samus and zss are going to be my mains, i'll main more when i see the rest of the characters
but im going to be good with everybody


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 17, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Sonic hasn't been confirmed if he's a hidden character, but we know the only one 100% confirmed as such is Snake.
> 
> I hope they keep the multiplayer matche counter thing you can do to unlock characters.
> 
> Every 100 or so matches, you get a fight against a hidden character. Tis much easier to retry if you lose.



I don't think I've ever lost in a _new challenger approaching_ match :S

...what happens exactly?



Banshi said:


> samus and zss are going to be my mains, i'll main more when i see the rest of the characters
> but im going to be good with everybody



I'm starting to hope ZSS is available from the start, like you all have been saying she might. I want to try her out first thing...

unless Bomberman makes it 


On another note, has anyone seen gameplay movies with Zelda?


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 17, 2007)

^ Zelda wasn't included in the demo so there are no gameplay vids of her. I'm starting to think the reason for them to not include her in the demo is that they don't want to reveal Sheik yet.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> I don't think I've ever lost in a _new challenger approaching_ match :S
> 
> ...what happens exactly?



You lose, and depending the way you get the ability to fight said character, you have to do it again.

The means if you lose against Luigi by getting the fight via Adventure mode, you have to do it again. Getting a fight with him in multiplayer and losing simply means the next victor of the next fight gets a chance to fight him.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 17, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> ^ Zelda wasn't included in the demo so there are no gameplay vids of her. I'm starting to think the reason for them to not include her in the demo is that they don't want to reveal Sheik yet.



Ahhhh. Very interesting. You are likely right once again.



Goofy Titan said:


> You lose, and depending the way you get the ability to fight said character, you have to do it again.
> 
> The means if you lose against Luigi by getting the fight via Adventure mode, you have to do it again. Getting a fight with him in multiplayer and losing simply means the next victor of the next fight gets a chance to fight him.



Yeah, wow. Multiplayers like that eh..? They should've been hardcore and made you fight the whole 100~whatever matches over again 

I was worried for the longest time that if you didn't beat them the first time then you'd never get another chance


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Yeah, wow. Multiplayers like that eh..? They should've been hardcore and made you fight the whole 100~whatever matches over again



That'd mess up the characters you fight against though , as most are fightable every 100 matches added to the counter or so. I think Mewtwo was the ONLY one where it wasn't based on #00 matches, but time in multiplayer itself.


----------



## Apollo (Oct 18, 2007)

Posting in this thread relay gets me wanting to play online with it...


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 18, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:
			
		

> I'm starting to hope ZSS is available from the start, like you all have been saying she might. I want to try her out first thing...



Nooo... You of all people..
You have turned to the dark side..



Santen Kesshun said:


> I was worried for the longest time that if you didn't beat them the first time then you'd never get another chance



 Yeah, I remember going totally hardcore on like Ness and stuff just out of the fear of not getting him. That was awesome.



Santen Kesshun said:


> Yeah, wow. Multiplayers like that eh..? They should've been hardcore and made you fight the whole 100~whatever matches over again



I support this idea 
Cheers to never losing New Challenger matches.

BTW, thank you for supporting my idea of Sakurai not being a retard and keep all the characters 
Young Link and Roy FTW!!!


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 18, 2007)

If he does keep the characters, I hope they change the moveset a bit.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 18, 2007)

So we've got the Subspace Army, supposedly the new Polygons/Wire Frames. Anyone want that 1P mode where they fight something like those Frames? Those were pretty fun, except for maybe Cruel Melee. More like Brutal Melee...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 18, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> So we've got the Subspace Army, supposedly the new Polygons/Wire Frames. Anyone want that 1P mode where they fight something like those Frames? Those were pretty fun, except for maybe Cruel Melee. More like Brutal Melee...



I think they might replace the Frame characters with Mii's.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 18, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I think they might replace the Frame characters with Mii's.


Like, OMG Cruel _Mii_-lee?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 18, 2007)

New AT - Little Mac from Punch Out!




> Resurrecting this legend for the current generation is something we can all enjoy just a bit. *He is an Assist Trophy*.


 Like, wOwwww, who knew...


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 18, 2007)

I can do it! I’m the one!


----------



## Enigma Hector (Oct 18, 2007)

_....Awesome Shot _

*BTW WTF IS WITH THIS PICTURE !!!! *


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 18, 2007)

Marth is a pretty boy who initially didn't wear pants in the first FE.

So of course, most people think he's a girl.


----------



## Enigma Hector (Oct 18, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Marth is a pretty boy who initially didn't wear pants in the first FE.
> 
> _So of course, most people think he's a girl._


_

An attractive anime girl looking sword wielding hottie... 


sounds like a WIN

-but of course we already have sheik and Zelda.. of course Zero Suit Samus owns them all <3-


EDIT!!!


*Spoiler*: HOLY FUCKING SHIT 



*FUCKING AWESOME*
[/IMG]

 (Zero Suit is fucken hot XD)


_


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 18, 2007)

Enigma Hector said:


> *Spoiler*: _HOLY FUCKING SHIT_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit indeed!


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 18, 2007)

*Give em ze upper cut!!!*



Lol, Little Mac is pretty awesome, though I know a lot of people wanted him as a playable character.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 18, 2007)

people's dreams are being destroyed this week.


----------



## DynamicYoshi (Oct 18, 2007)

I know i wanted him playable. Pit will have to do i suppose.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh..he's 3D?

I thought he'd be 2D, like Lakitu or Excitebike >__>


----------



## Enigma Hector (Oct 18, 2007)

where the hell is pit from?


i think his name should be 
arm pit


----------



## DynamicYoshi (Oct 18, 2007)

Kid Icarus, an old kinda hard Nes game with the grim reaper.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 18, 2007)

Enigma Hector said:


> where the hell is pit from?
> 
> 
> i think his name should be
> arm pit



 

... wait...


----------



## Hiruko (Oct 18, 2007)

Little Mac 

Is his brother Big Mac?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 18, 2007)

Hiruko said:


> Little Mac
> 
> Is his brother Big Mac?



BAH BAH BAH BAH BAHHHHH...IM LOVIN' IT.

And Pit is from Kid Icarus, a series composed of 2 games currently.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 18, 2007)

Those of you who need a history lesson on Little Mac, watch this video please:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiBER4iVwCw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 18, 2007)

Everyone's overflowing with lolz and hawtness today 


Good to see LM as an AT..


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2007)

'powerful jabs'?

If it's a one-two punch, then it'd probably be a jab-straight/cross combo. >.>

THEY SHOULD MAKE HIM DEMPSEY ROLL :3


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 18, 2007)

I love how they kept Little Mac's color scheme green, since his green boxing gloves are really the only things you see anyway. King Hippo for Brawl! 



Ritzbitz8 said:


> Enigma Hector said:
> 
> 
> > *Spoiler*: _HOLY FUCKING SHIT_
> ...


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 18, 2007)

This thread is now even more relevant to my interests. 


Sir Slick said:


> 'powerful jabs'?
> 
> If it's a one-two punch, then it'd probably be a jab-straight/cross combo. >.>
> 
> THEY SHOULD MAKE HIM DEMPSEY ROLL :3


NEWCOMER: IPPO.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 18, 2007)

Grevane said:


> I love how they kept Little Mac's color scheme green, since his green boxing gloves are really the only things you see anyway. King Hippo for Brawl!


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> NEWCOMER: IPPO.



I'd kill to see that happening. 

Or Takamura!


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 18, 2007)

.....I wanted to buy the Boxers game of Ippo for Wii...

My stupid local game stores didnt have it...

The updates recently are kinda pissing me off though..

All we have gotten is crap for the entire week....

I mean come on... little mac as an assist???

What kind of shit is that??


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 18, 2007)

wow...little mac is...little...having time getting girls, huh mac?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 18, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> wow...little mac is...little...having time getting girls, huh mac?



Looks like he didn't eat his vitaman or drink his milk. For shame little mac for shame.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 18, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> Looks like he didn't eat his vitaman or drink his milk. For shame little mac for shame.



shame it is....


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 18, 2007)

I think that now that they've pushed back the release date, they're going to post some 'not so exciting' updates so that they can save them for later.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 18, 2007)

i just glad that little mac is not a playable Character i mean look at him.

i glad they chosed the black hair desing because the other one sucked


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 18, 2007)

At first I thought it was a playable character, but then I saw the "Item" symbol and the lack of "New Challenger Approaching."  I can't wait to see how he fights in motion.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 18, 2007)

I will play Brawl before all of you tomorrow.  It will be glorious.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Oct 18, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I will play Brawl before all of you tomorrow.  It will be glorious.



I don?t ceare... Just get me all info you can get your little hands on!!! *strangels someone*


----------



## Nexas (Oct 18, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I will play Brawl before all of you tomorrow.  It will be glorious.



You don't have to rub it in 

Oh well its just a couple weeks after Japan.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 18, 2007)

Boring update. We already knew Little Mac would be in as an assist trophy. I guess we have to get used to this because of all the gameplay impressions and videos. I hope the delay won't draw out the updates :/

Come to think of it, by the time the game hits the states, we'll know everything about it. I'm going to go into spoiler-mode once the game comes out in Japan.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 18, 2007)

Nexas said:


> You don't have to rub it in
> 
> Oh well its just a couple weeks after Japan.



I will take video of myself playing and laughing in happiness.

BTW, I know I'm going to play as Pokemon Trainer.  What other random character should I play cuz I know everyone and their mother is going to be either Meta Knight or Sonic.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2007)

Meowth isn't a character?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 18, 2007)

I read it wrong.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 18, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I will take video of myself playing and laughing in happiness.
> 
> BTW, I know I'm going to play as Pokemon Trainer.  What other random character should I play cuz I know everyone and their mother is going to be either Meta Knight or Sonic.



Can you tell me how the changes are to Link and how Zero Suit plays .


----------



## Akuma (Oct 18, 2007)

Godamnit little mac should have been a character all on his own.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 18, 2007)

Screw you Donkey. I got my Hajime no Ippo Wii to play for now.

Lil Mac is an awesome addition, just wish there was a playable boxer in the game.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 18, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I will play Brawl before all of you tomorrow.  It will be glorious.


What are you talking about? The Japanese don't get the game until January the 24 2008.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 18, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> What are you talking about? The Japanese don't get the game until January the 24 2008.


He's talking about E for All, Brawl will be playable there


----------



## Noah (Oct 18, 2007)

Mac as an assist? I call bullshit! Where's my playable Mac?! Piece of cake! Right on!


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 18, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Screw you Donkey. *I got my Hajime no Ippo Wii to play for now.*
> 
> Lil Mac is an awesome addition, just wish there was a playable boxer in the game.



.........you ASSHOLE!!!!!!!!!!

@Donkey Show
I could care less about pkm trainer.... try using snake or pit if you have the chance


----------



## Pein (Oct 18, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I will take video of myself playing and laughing in happiness.
> 
> BTW, I know I'm going to play as Pokemon Trainer.  What other random character should I play cuz I know everyone and their mother is going to be either Meta Knight or Sonic.



Play snake in ssbb and in mgs4


----------



## Enigma Hector (Oct 18, 2007)

*HEY TO ALL THE GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!

 WHO IS THE MOST SEXY??

ZERO SUIT SAMUS
---
PEACH
---
ZELDA
---
SHEIK


o_o (we need these lately cuz of the gay lack of updates) *


----------



## Hiruko (Oct 18, 2007)

I vote for Zero suit Samus, and so will everyone else


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 18, 2007)

^ Not me, I actually don't like the design of ZSS. Her face doesn't appeal to me.



Enigma Hector said:


> *HEY TO ALL THE GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WHO IS THE MOST SEXY??
> 
> ...


I don't see Marth anywhere on that list


----------



## Pein (Oct 18, 2007)

Enigma Hector said:


> *HEY TO ALL THE GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WHO IS THE MOST SEXY??
> 
> ...



Zero suit samus


----------



## Enigma Hector (Oct 18, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> ^ Not me, I actually don't like the design of ZSS. Her face doesn't appeal to me.
> 
> 
> I don't see Marth anywhere on that list



If your a girl... then post (who is the most smexy guy)

if your a guy....... and your gay YAY OKAY =D

(but sorry no option 4 u)


----------



## Enigma Hector (Oct 18, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> ^ Not me, I actually don't like the design of ZSS. Her face doesn't appeal to me.



_....  she has a sexy as hell body and the FACE! is what ur bitching about...
holy shit..... _


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 18, 2007)

Enigma Hector said:


> If your a girl... then post (who is the most smexy guy)
> 
> if your a guy....... and your gay YAY OKAY =D
> 
> (but sorry no option 4 u)


Hey, a guy can find another dude to be sexy 
Nah, I was just joking about Marth not being in that list, since he's girlish and all, freaking pretty boy.




Enigma Hector said:


> _....  she has a sexy as hell body and the FACE! is what ur bitching about...
> holy shit..... _


The face is part of ones sexyness too!

God, we must have little to discuss if it has come to this.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 18, 2007)

Red_Squirrel said:


> Piece of cake!



NOW UR THINKIN' WITH POR-TULS



Enigma Hector said:


> If your a girl... then post (who is the most smexy guy)
> 
> if your a guy....... and your gay YAY OKAY =D
> 
> (but sorry no option 4 u)




What if you are a guy and you like boy guys and girls? Of course I could not *POSSIBLY* be referring to me here >_>

Wommenz; Peach [Oh, the dress <3]
Menz; Snake [SNAKES ASS ]


----------



## Enigma Hector (Oct 18, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> NOW UR THINKIN' WITH POR-TULS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....anyone else here looked up Peach's skirt in SSBM or was i the only sick bastard 

Women: Zelda (the dress is sexy) and ZSS (her body XD)
Man: Mario (idk why)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 18, 2007)

Enigma Hector said:


> ....anyone else here looked up Peach's skirt in SSBM or was i the only sick bastard



Oh, I did too. 

I tried looking at Daisy's third eye in one of the versions of Melee I played XD


----------



## Enigma Hector (Oct 18, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh, I did too.
> 
> I tried looking at Daisy's third eye in one of the versions of Melee I played XD



..... omg me to! 

i actually found it.... talk about freaky T_T

(I wonder why they put that there)


----------



## Banshi (Oct 18, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I will take video of myself playing and laughing in happiness.
> 
> BTW, I know I'm going to play as Pokemon Trainer.  What other random character should I play cuz I know everyone and their mother is going to be either Meta Knight or Sonic.


 I want to see all of zss moves if you can


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 18, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I will play Brawl before all of you tomorrow.  It will be glorious.



meh...I'll see u there then.

I'm going later on.  Getting my camera charged so u guys can enjoy the screenshot.


----------



## Jazz (Oct 18, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I will take video of myself playing and laughing in happiness.
> 
> BTW, I know I'm going to play as Pokemon Trainer.  What other random character should I play cuz I know everyone and their mother is going to be either Meta Knight or Sonic.



See If it'll show you Link's FS


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 18, 2007)

Some stuff taken from the Boards of Smash [>_>]

- Samus has a dark suit red visor and a Fusion suit
- Sonic costumes are recolors of blue 
- Fox has a Star Wolf outfit. [FUCK, IT RULES OUT WOLF]
- Diddy Kong has Dixie Kong outfit without the hair [LOLS]
- Bowser has a golden costume, made out of gold.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 18, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Some stuff taken from the Boards of Smash [>_>]
> 
> - Samus has a dark suit red visor and a Fusion suit



OMG YES!



Goofy Titan said:


> - Sonic costumes are recolors of blue



OMG...



Goofy Titan said:


> - Fox has a Star Wolf outfit. [FUCK, IT RULES OUT WOLF]



OMG NO



Goofy Titan said:


> - Diddy Kong has Dixie Kong outfit without the hair [LOLS]



OMG LOL



Goofy Titan said:


> - Bowser has a golden costume, made out of gold.



OMG


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 18, 2007)

Enigma Hector said:


> ....anyone else here looked up Peach's skirt in SSBM or was i the only sick bastard


What was amusing is that they put detail into her underwear, they knew people were planning to look. With the photo system improved I'm cirtain we'll be seeing screenshots looking up her skirt as soon as Brawl comes out.



Goofy Titan said:


> - Diddy Kong has Dixie Kong outfit without the hair [LOLS]


Man, that'll amuse me to no end in the same way Pink Luigi did in Melee.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 18, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> - Samus has a dark suit red visor and a Fusion suit


Awesome. 


> - Sonic costumes are recolors of blue


Cool; pretty much what I expected though.


> - Fox has a Star Wolf outfit. [FUCK, IT RULES OUT WOLF]


Sucks that Wolf won't be in the game. Didn't really expect him to be in it though, due to Sakurai wanting to avoid clones, so this is a good compromise, I suppose.


> - Diddy Kong has Dixie Kong outfit without the hair [LOLS]


lol! xD Didn't see that one comming. That's... odd; should definitely be able to get some laughs out of that.


> - Bowser has a golden costume, made out of gold.


I suppose we've found out who Reznor will be maining as in Brawl.


----------



## Banshi (Oct 18, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Some stuff taken from the Boards of Smash [>_>]
> 
> - Samus has a dark suit red visor and a Fusion suit


dark samus is UBER, I wonder what the alternate colors for zss are


Goofy Titan said:


> - Sonic costumes are recolors of blue


Recolor? whats that mean? different shades? I guess there wont be any shadow sonic alternate costume, im surprised


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 18, 2007)

Maybe, one of them is probably Sonic with Riders goggles on.


----------



## Enigma Hector (Oct 18, 2007)

BUMP =D 

--- LOL

----but rly.... anyone ever just make a match and die over and over just so u hear the *PSSSH* and the colors of the character dying =D


----------



## Apollo (Oct 18, 2007)

Zero suit samus, cant wait to play that!


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 18, 2007)

E for All game footage
[YOUTUBE]HuZsxnQiCyo[/YOUTUBE]
Nice skirts 

I'm surprised there haven't been much vids or pics from E for All yet.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 18, 2007)

Heh.. Nice. Even I have to admit that playing as Dark/Phazon suit looking Samus would be amazing. I was curious why they didnt have any good alt. colors for Samus in Melee.. 

Hopefully Valentines Day Captain Falcon will return.. He was a beast


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 18, 2007)

Damn, I'm more interested in those girls than the game now. xD


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 18, 2007)

More gameplay impressions:


> I'm here at the E for All PRes room and I've just played 3 rounds of SSBB. What details do you want me to find out for you?
> 
> Here are my reports in Ike:
> 
> ...





> Got in another round.
> 
> Mario's Down + A in mid air performs the Mario tornado move. I don't think you can do it while grounded.
> 
> ...




I don't like the fact that gamespeed is being lowered from Melee.

This dude has posted some vids


----------



## Caustic (Oct 18, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> [YOUTUBE]HuZsxnQiCyo[/YOUTUBE]



Alright, I'm pretty sure I saw Yoshi use his Up + B Egg Toss, but it doesn't look like it'll be as helpful as I had hoped.

He can use the egg toss in rapid succession, and each time he does a very small upwards hop. That's about it. 

My apologies if this is old news.


*edit*:


			
				Sakurai said:
			
		

> And then comes the finishing strike! SKRAAAAH!
> 
> If you suffer this fate, there is little hope for you. But remember: damage alone will not finish you in Smash.
> 
> If you’re lucky enough to strike solid ground, you just might be saved.


[YOUTUBE]mByTv1MOGj0[/YOUTUBE]

I guess I should have realized with the first video of Samus unleashing Zero Laser on Mario, but Final Smashes aren't as powerful as I originally thought. 

Are cheap instant kills too much to ask for?


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 18, 2007)

The girls commentating in the background of those vids are annoying. If I was the one playing I'd tell them to shut up xD

Everything looks so good. Link's Final Smash <3


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> I'm here at the E for All PRes room and I've just played 3 rounds of SSBB. What details do you want me to find out for you?
> 
> Here are my reports in Ike:
> 
> ...





Wow! If what that guy says is true, I think I'm really gonna like Ike.. Thats awesome!
(Thanks Nagasumi )


----------



## Banshi (Oct 18, 2007)

> I don't like the fact that gamespeed is being lowered from Melee.


 it seems faster to me, its probably just ike

Lurk the fuck moar FOX GOT NERFED!!!HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Look how slow he falls now!


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 18, 2007)

Donkey Kong Adventure mode video!


edit: holy shit it looks amazing!


----------



## Noah (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok. wtf is up gangsta Diddy?

Is that really necessary?


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey, does anyone know what happens when you die as ZSS?  Do you get your suit back or do you stay as ZSS?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 18, 2007)

the_sloth said:


> Hey, does anyone know what happens when you die as ZSS?  Do you get your suit back or do you stay as ZSS?


I think she respawns as ZSS. They state her Final Smash gives her back the suit. If that's really the case then there shouldn't be a problem with using Zero Suit Samus from the start.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 18, 2007)

More vids 

Adventure mode featuring Pit.


Good thing that player 2 can join anytime.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 19, 2007)

....
....
....
....
OMG THE GAMES WAS COOL!!!! I AM DEFINALLY GOING BACK TOMMORROW!!!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2007)

Red_Squirrel said:


> Ok. wtf is up gangsta Diddy?
> 
> Is that really necessary?



Yes, that made me laugh. Useless i think it's stupid but that was funny = so win.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 19, 2007)

More Subspace Emissary videos!

Kirby and Peach 



other ones that I posted earlier...

Donkey and Diddy


Pit and Mario


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 19, 2007)

I wish I was there to see how they've changed my precious Pikachu.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 19, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> E for All game footage
> [YOUTUBE]HuZsxnQiCyo[/YOUTUBE]
> Nice skirts
> 
> I'm surprised there haven't been much vids or pics from E for All yet.



THEY WOULD LET ME RECORD!  JUST SNAPSHOTS I HAVE!

...and a wii-mote keychain



the_sloth said:


> I wish I was there to see how they've changed my precious Pikachu.



Dude, I was there when I played as Pikachu against Fox, Diddy and Peach and got 3rd place.

*cries*  leave me be.....


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 19, 2007)

OMG at those videos on gametrailers.

Adventure mode is shaping up to be a lot more involved than I realized.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 19, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Damn, I'm more interested in those girls than the game now. xD



Nintendo always has some nice women in their booth.  When I went to E3 in 2000 and 2001, the quality was always amazing. 

BTW, more detailed stuff from the smash boards.



> *no wavedashing and no wavelanding*
> 
> airdodging is like how we predicted, just go with momentum,
> 
> ...



You know, some changes. =P


----------



## Enigma Hector (Oct 19, 2007)

T_T ..... so far it seems..... 

T_T I BETTER GET MY MARTH!!!

who thinks we will get it in ssbb  ?


----------



## Banshi (Oct 19, 2007)

Marth can go burn at the bottom of a lake



> no wavedashing and no wavelanding


 As expected, they really balanced out this game then
finally no more cheap stuff


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2007)

Glad to see my girl Peach moves the same, also glad to see that the nerfed my downsmash, now people won't bitch so much when I spam it lol


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 19, 2007)

btw, i f/g to meation, fire flower Mario as an atl costume for Mario.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Glad to see my girl Peach moves the same, also glad to see that the nerfed my downsmash, now people won't bitch so much when I spam it lol



I HATE HER!!  SHE'S THE REASON I LOST!!!!  putting me to sleep.....

Final Smash of Peach....I HATE U FOR WHAT U DONE!!!!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 19, 2007)

Bah, we already knew that from videos, but if it's not on the site...

Well overall this week wasn't very surprising. I'd say for me, the only thing I liked was New Pork City.


----------



## Hiruko (Oct 19, 2007)

Who else still thinks "your Mii" might be a playable character? You could customise their moves


----------



## DeathNinjitsu (Oct 19, 2007)

don't no if this is old but here the vids from the E-for everyone event where lucky ppl get to play smash. I'm so jealous !!!


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 19, 2007)

I wonder how they plan to fit in Snake in Subspace Emissary, I mean he's the only character that talks right?


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 19, 2007)

Tourney players hate me because I don't do anything but dodge and hit and run. You know, I fight, that's all. For some reason it really throws tourney-level players off, and they always get frustrated at me. "Why do all you do is dodge!?" "I'm not. I'm hitting you when I see an opening, and slowly your percentage is going up." Most have to resort to cheap spikes, wavedashing, and a lot of L-canceling to deal with it. The number one thing I was hoping to see was the game leveled out like this.

However, edgehogging is stupid cheap. They need to put in an answer for that...and then the world will be right with itself...

Come on, make it a game where you force the players to actually fight!

Also, I want my Jigglypuff...and she better still have her uber-priority...


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 19, 2007)

Banshi said:


> Marth can go burn at the bottom of a lake
> 
> As expected, they really balanced out this game then
> finally no more cheap stuff



Though we can expect people to figure out something that is just as cheap/useful. 

I hope they keep Edgehopping


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 19, 2007)

They'd better not fuck with the Knee. >[


----------



## Jazz (Oct 19, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> They'd better not fuck with the Knee. >[



You mean that Knee smash that knocks them off the stage?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 19, 2007)

Falcon's knee of doom. <3


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm returning to E for All at noon.  I'll take more pictures.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 19, 2007)

What a boring week. No real surprises. Only good thing that came out of this week was New Pork City. Oh well. 

*goes and watches the adventure mode videos again*

I wonder what the other pairings will be, since adventure mode seems to work with pairs.


----------



## Banshi (Oct 19, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Though we can expect people to figure out something that is just as cheap/useful.


 I doubt it, cause they play tested this game alot


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2007)

Grevane said:


> I wonder how they plan to fit in Snake in Subspace Emissary, I mean he's the only character that talks right?



I can't wait to use Snake, he looks bad ass. And no Fox and some others talk, Peach and stuff...

I wonder if Peach has her veggies?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 19, 2007)

I knew Bowser would be a lot better, I could tell just by watching one fight with him.  I'll be very happy if the game is really as balanced as people say now.  Tiers never mattered to me anyway because Link will always kick ass.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 19, 2007)

I hadn't seen the vids of Peach's final so update was new to me. I kinda lol'd...

probably could've done something cooler, but I guess it _is_ Peach so no loss.



Sir Slick said:


> They'd better not fuck with the Knee. >[



yeah


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 19, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I wonder if Peach has her veggies?



These veggies?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> These veggies?



Thats all I needed to know, my sweetheart is back! I am going to use her and Snake, maybe Dr. Mario if he is there...


----------



## Akuma (Oct 19, 2007)

Well obviously Peach will still have the veggies.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Well obviously Peach will still have the veggies.



Well I did just see the picture...and I don't check up on this game all of the time. 

I am way more excited about some other titles coming out.


----------



## Akuma (Oct 19, 2007)

Brawl is what everyone is talking about no one cares about other shitty systems games.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Brawl is what everyone is talking about no one cares about other shitty systems games.



Thats a matter of opinion.


----------



## Caustic (Oct 19, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Thats a matter of opinion.



No, I think it should be fairly obvious to the entire world by now that the opinion I hold is the only one that a person can possibly have.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2007)

Caustic said:


> No, I think it should be fairly obvious to the entire world by now that the opinion I hold is the only one that a person can possibly have.



Oh where are my manners, I forgot.

edit: Okay, whats Han Solo doing in that sig?


----------



## Caustic (Oct 19, 2007)

Well, for whatever reason, in the Star Wars movie, several trained Stormtroopers (each presumably holding a Carbine of their own) think that one man yelling and chasing them with a pistol is cause for retreat, so some plucky individual felt that the best way to honor such a ludicrous scenario would be by making crude alterations so that it resembles a Chariot pulled by horses. Storm Troopers run faster when they're being whipped.

On Topic conversation: Bowser for Top Tier material? I don't like.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2007)

Caustic said:


> Well, for whatever reason, in the Star Wars movie, several trained Stormtroopers (each presumably holding a Carbine of their own) think that one man yelling and chasing them with a pistol is cause for retreat, so some plucky individual felt that the best way to honor such a ludicrous scenario would be by making crude alterations so that it resembles a Chariot pulled by horses. Storm Troopers run faster when they're being whipped.
> 
> On Topic conversation: Bowser for Top Tier material? I don't like.



LMAO, I don't remember that part, but that's pretty funny. 

Also, I don't like tiers...


----------



## Caustic (Oct 19, 2007)

Tiers are a natural result of nature. Don't fight it. 

Of course, by Nature, I mean "Professional Tournament Players." The best Yoshi generally pales in comparison to the best Peach player (We're talking Melee, of course,) but such trivial terms don't really matter when you're playing Brawl with your peers, where Yoshi vs. Peach can go either way, and is generally more fun to play (In my opinion, anyway. As much as it gets bashed, I'm sure some people have fun playing flat stages with no items)


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> They'd better not fuck with the Knee. >[



No, they'd better not. That's Falcon's best move!


----------



## Hector Kun (Oct 19, 2007)

T_T I hope all the game stages are not as place or they change  


so far they are all this

-
-----

or this 

   --
-------​


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 19, 2007)

Caustic said:


> Well, for whatever reason, in the Star Wars movie, several trained Stormtroopers (each presumably holding a Carbine of their own) think that one man yelling and chasing them with a pistol is cause for retreat, so some plucky individual felt that the best way to honor such a ludicrous scenario would be by making crude alterations so that it resembles a Chariot pulled by horses. Storm Troopers run faster when they're being whipped.
> 
> On Topic conversation: Bowser for Top Tier material? I don't like.



 omg I love that part. I always wondered if I was the only one who noticed how strange that was.

And yeah, hopefully the tiers will be minimal this time around. The only reason people even needed to worry about tiers in the first place was because they turned items off.

Items were what destroyed tiers and balanced everything out.



Ritzbitz8 said:


> That's Falcon's best move!



 I think we are forgetting something..


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 19, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> What a boring week. No real surprises. Only good thing that came out of this week was New Pork City. Oh well.
> 
> *goes and watches the adventure mode videos again*
> 
> I wonder what the other pairings will be, since adventure mode seems to work with pairs.


Heh, exactly what I thought. I think even new music would've been a bit more interesting.



Sir Slick said:


> Falcon's knee of doom. <3


It's amazing how he C. Falcon doesn't suffer from hamstrings.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 19, 2007)

I heard SSMB is gonna be good but I don't have wii.Also I heard Halo 3 is good too but I don't have 360.

So I have a choice for either xbox or wii but I don't know which one to pick


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 19, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> I heard SSMB is gonna be good but I don't have wii.Also I heard Halo 3 is good too but I don't have 360.
> 
> So I have a choice for either xbox or wii but I don't know which one to pick



Kinda the problem my brother is having. I think he's choosing the 360 tho because Brawl is delayed and there isn't that much good stuff beside that on the Wii.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 19, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Heh, exactly what I thought. I think even new music would've been a bit more interesting.
> 
> It's amazing how he C. Falcon doesn't suffer from hamstrings.


Short-hopping and kneeing works wonders. 


Santen Kesshun said:


> I think we are forgetting something..


Such as?


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 19, 2007)

This game will turn the wii around. If it werent for this game I would have sold my wii by now. Everyday I look at gamestop reviews from customers and boy they are dogging out halo 3. As I thought it was a highly overated and overly hyped game. Dont get me wrong I love halo 3 but this game will own.


----------



## Hector Kun (Oct 19, 2007)

_I think Halo3 Is over rated.... I played it ... for like a a few hours (rented) 

I don't see the big deal... I don't see replay value ... :S_


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 19, 2007)

I don't think the Wii needs any saving, it's had some great games so far.

A lot of them just fun little short games, but fun none the less. One big title was of course Metroid. It was awesome. And Mario Galaxy is coming out, which should be a *MUST* have for every Wii owner. If you haven't read the reviews/previews and such so far, I really suggest you do. It will be simply amazing.

Anyway, Brawl will be incredibly great I know, but it won't be the only awesome game for the Wii by far.


----------



## Akuma (Oct 19, 2007)

Hector Kun said:


> _I think Halo3 Is over rated.... I played it ... for like a a few hours (rented)
> 
> I don't see the big deal... I don't see replay value ... :S_





Replay value in halo is online.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 19, 2007)

From smashboards:


> Assist Trophies:
> Little Mac (Punchout!!!) - Dashes, jabs, and uppercuts
> Excite Bikes (ExciteBike) - Run over everybody
> Pokey (EarthBound) - Fires Lasers
> ...


Tails is in the game as an AT, sounds good to me. I want to see footage!

Also, alt costumes


> All the costumes that I know of. I will update if you guys tell or show me ones I dont know. Regular costumes are not listed.
> 
> A question mark of course will mean incomplete or unknown if its complete.
> --------------------
> ...



edit: two new adventure mode videos


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey guys!  I'm back with a Wario news!!!!!

Apperally, if u save Peach, Zelda will be alright but Wario just appers all of a sudden and zap Zelda into a tophy and laugh evily.  He then takes her with him.  Peach and Kirby started to chase him until Kirby notice he has :05 seconds before KA-BOOM!!!!!


----------



## Kyousuke (Oct 19, 2007)

I still need to get a wii so I can play this game in 4 months!!!


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 19, 2007)

Originally I thought that maybe MetaKnight got his ship stolen by these Subspace Emissary guys, but after watching the Wario video I get the feeling it's all of the Nintendo Baddies vs. all of the Nintendo heroes. This will be interesting...


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 19, 2007)

Tails AT sound awesome!

I figured he wouldn't be a character due to the whole "1 char per third-party franchise" thing, but this is really the next best thing for him. Awesome.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 19, 2007)

Hector Kun said:


> _I think Halo3 Is over rated_


I agree. I asked people on two different forums what it is that makes them like Halo so much and every responce was the gameplay. When I asked about characters and story they said it wasn't as big a deal. I'm not saying Halo is a bad game, just not as "OMG! Best thing ever!" type of game people make it out to be.

Brawl however, will be the best game of the current console era (until a console better than Wii is announced by Nintendo with another Smash Bros).


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 19, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Originally I thought that maybe MetaKnight got his ship stolen by these Subspace Emissary guys, but after watching the Wario video I get the feeling it's all of the Nintendo Baddies vs. all of the Nintendo heroes. This will be interesting...



I dunno.  There's a picture of Wario with the good guys....let me load it up if I can w/o getting sued.

maybe the bad guys offer him load of money?


----------



## Hector Kun (Oct 19, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> I dunno.  There's a picture of Wario with the good guys....let me load it up if I can w/o getting sued.
> 
> maybe the bad guys offer him load of money?



Wario sucks -_-;


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 19, 2007)

Ah here we go:
[/URL]
IMG]


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 19, 2007)

Well, they did say on Dojo that they were going to focus on character development and since he seems pretty content on the evil side in the vid maybe he switches somewhere along the line?

I'm still thinking MetaKnight shouldn't be evil, isn't he more of an anti-hero like character? Of course I wouldn't hold it against them if he was since there seems to be a lack of villains in the roster so far. I mean Mario, Snake, and Sonic on the same side is just pure domination. I wonder if we'll see a Konami or SEGA villain, even if they only make an appearance in Subspace Emissary and not in Brawl. They need to get Liquid and Eggman up in there.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 19, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Well, they did say on Dojo that they were going to focus on character development and since he seems pretty content on the evil side in the vid maybe he switches somewhere along the line?
> 
> I'm still thinking MetaKnight shouldn't be evil, isn't he more of an anti-hero like character? Of course I wouldn't hold it against them if he was since there seems to be a lack of villains in the roster so far. I mean Mario, Snake, and Sonic on the same side is just pure domination. I wonder if we'll see a Konami or SEGA villain, even if they only make an appearance in Subspace Emissary and not in Brawl. They need to get Liquid and Eggman up in there.



Wario is currently an anti-hero


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 19, 2007)

All the more reason for him to switch sides. Although it does look like they need more villains on the roster in order for the sides to be balanced for that theory to be correct, even if they only make appearances in Emissary.


*Spoiler*: _Good_ 



1.) Pitt
2.) Samus (Zero Suit Samus)
3.) Ike
4.) Pokemon Trainer? (Wonder how they'll fit this in )
5.) Diddy Kong
6.) Snake
7.) Lucas
8.) Sonic
9.) Mario
10.) Link
11.) Kirby
12.) Pikachu
13.) Fox
14.) Zelda (Sheik?)
15.) Donkey Kong
16.) Yoshi
17.) Peach
18.) Ice Climbers
19.) C. Falcon?
20.) Falco?
21.) Ness?
22.) Marth/Roy?





*Spoiler*: _Bad_ 




1.) Bowser
2.) Ganondorf?
3.) Mewtwo?





*Spoiler*: _Anti-Heroes_ 




1.) Wario
2.) Meta Knight




Notice how I left out Jigglypuff and Game&Watch since I really can't tell where they would go, but I seriously wouldn't mind if they added in more villains, I mean, you have to like playing as the bad guys for once. I don't think they'd leave the roster only introducing a couple of villains and then cutting the other archenemies from the other series. Let's see some King Dedede/Ridley/King K. Rool action! 

*Even if they're not playable...*


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 19, 2007)

Grevane said:


> All the more reason for him to switch sides. Although it does look like they need more villains on the roster in order for the sides to be balanced for that theory to be correct, even if they only make appearances in Emissary.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Good_
> ...



lol.   So do u like the picture I took at the E for All?


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 19, 2007)

Don't rub it in.


----------



## Jazz (Oct 19, 2007)

Mewtwo is technically an Anti Hero, if you've seen the Pokemon Movies, you'd have seen why.

Anyway, my cousin who got back from the Smash convention thingy said that the number of Smash Balls in a match is limited.  And Mario's attack is like Samus'.  Bowser stays Giga Bowser for at least 15 seconds, and Pikachu and Sonic are barely controllable in Final Smash.

Now I wanna go V_V


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 19, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Short-hopping and kneeing works wonders.
> 
> Such as?



o hoho 

tsk tsk my friend




Grevane said:


> All the more reason for him to switch sides. Although it does look like they need more villains on the roster in order for the sides to be balanced for that theory to be correct, even if they only make appearances in Emissary.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Good_
> ...




Hmmm Altair, Bulzeeb, or 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sirius



from Bomberman could be good villains 



DANGIT I WANT SOME REPRESENTATION PLS!


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 19, 2007)

The Donkey Kong and Diddy Kong Subspace Emissary entrance video is made of so much win.

As over the top as Diddy's entrance was, it made me scream "Badass!"

For those that haven't seen:


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 19, 2007)

Based on how the videos are coming out, the only ones they haven't shown that were posted on Dojo were the cutscenes for Samus, Yoshi, and Link:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Also based on several pictures as more information comes out, perhaps the bad guys aren't so bad after all. Why would Meta Knight have to fight his own goons? Maybe there's really only one enemy:

My guess is that Fox crash lands his Arwing and ends up with Donkey and Diddy based on the background here:

Still no clue as to where the Samus picture is though.


Santen Kesshun said:


> o hoho
> 
> tsk tsk my friend


Falcon has 1% damage?! Must be fake. 


TenshiOni said:


> The Donkey Kong and Diddy Kong Subspace Emissary entrance video is made of so much win.
> 
> As over the top as Diddy's entrance was, it made me scream "Badass!"


That's why Diddy is gangsta.


----------



## Jazz (Oct 19, 2007)

Cranky: Diddy, you know what you must do because you are...

Diddy: ...

Cranky: THE ONE!

*Diddy travels through matrix*


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 19, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Falcon has 1% damage?! Must be fake.



He could've gotten hurt and got a max tomato that healed him to 1%


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 19, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> He could've gotten hurt and got a max tomato that healed him to 1%


The Captain doesn't get damaged *EVER.*


----------



## Jazz (Oct 19, 2007)

Grevane said:


> The Captain doesn't get damaged *EVER.*



Ain't that the truth.  He's too Badass to be hit.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 19, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Don't rub it in.



I'm not.  I said I'll bring some news...but IGN beat me to it.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 19, 2007)

Grevane said:


> The Captain doesn't get damaged *EVER.*





OF COURSE


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 19, 2007)

Peach's final smash is really..peachy >_>

It's alright, but I expected better..


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 19, 2007)

Grevane said:


> *Spoiler*: _Anti-Heroes_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But Meta Knight is not an Anti-Hero. He normally fights Kirby for a purpose, and in most instances, Kirby is fighting him and does something Meta Knight doesn't want, like unleashing an evil.

The only 'instance' he was bad dood was in Revenge of Meta Knight, and that game had a gigantic shit is errors, not to mention its being remade with more story elements, which should explain why Meta Knight is attacking Dream Land.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 19, 2007)

Okay, came back from E for All over your face and Brawl is pretty awesome sauce.  Seriously though, there was so much Ike domination in most of the matches it wasn't even funny.  I was able to get on the big screen and rocked all three opponents with his final smash at the last minute, but lost since the final blow came in when they called time.  Oh well, Ike rules.  I used some Pit action too.  He seems solid and is pretty floaty.  I also wanted to donkey punch those two girls at the main stage.  Pig-tailed bitch did not need a mic for her loud ass voice.

I don't like the single Wiimote controls at the moment though.  Didn't seem as fluid as I thought they would be.  Shame there was no Pokemon Trainer too.  I was looking forward to using him.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 19, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I also wanted to donkey punch those two girls at the main stage.  Pig-tailed bitch did not need a mic for her loud ass voice.



Don't you mean..."Falcon punch"? 

But srsly, I don't like the concept of the Wiimote controls for a fighting gaem.

I certainly am at a crossroads with the single player mode. It looks reall good, like Portal, Halo 3, and the like, but that comes at a gigantic negative that those single player modes suffer from; FUCKING SHORT AS BALLS.

I don't want to beat a hyped "game in its own right" that isn't the multiplayer in less than 4 hours 

But, you CAN play the single player mode with a CPU rite? Or is that for scripted things like fighting a character?


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 19, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Okay, came back from E for All over your face and Brawl is pretty awesome sauce.



um...did u see me playing?  I said I played 6 time, 2 time in the championship.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 19, 2007)

Um, I don't know who you are.  I was probably busy getting interviewed by G4TV, srsly.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 19, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Um, I don't know who you are.  I was probably busy getting interviewed by G4TV, srsly.



I wor4 a blue and white strip shirt...use Pikachu on the champion....wearing shorts...tan short


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 19, 2007)

Nope, I sure as hell didn't.  Did you see the Sora cosplayer and the Akatsuki cosplayer there?  WTF...


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 20, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Nope, I sure as hell didn't.  Did you see the Sora cosplayer and the Akatsuki cosplayer there?  WTF...



YES!!!!!  Sora sat the oppisite side of me.  I've seen the Zelda co-player.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 20, 2007)

If you guys managed to do good at the tournaments held there, then the competition must not of been much at all. 

Lol, just kidding.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 20, 2007)

Violent-nin said:


> If you guys managed to good at the tournaments held there, then the competition must not of been much at all.
> 
> Lol, just kidding.



meh....there love using Meta-knight.

But those girls....what do they keep saying.....
....
...

_"PI-KA-CHUUUUUU!"_


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 20, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> Peach's final smash is really..peachy >_>
> 
> It's alright, but I expected better..



What's it like


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 20, 2007)

it's on smashbros.com now, you can check yourself. and yeah it is very peachy. probably pretty useful if you're in a disadvantageous situation.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 20, 2007)

Meowth and Little Mac?!

/just checked the site

Those are going to be so fun! XD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 20, 2007)

Anyway, that clip shows a collage of stuff, mostly non-Brawl stuff, but what interests me is that it confirms Bowser is behind the napping of the DK horde of banana's. It also fades out, probably turning it into a boss fight.

Of course, this was assumed when Koopa's were stealing the banana's, not the Kremlings.

I hope this doesn't rule out the Kremlings and K. Rool from not being in the mode, because Donkey Kong's series has gotten the largest jump in one so far for the Subspace Emissary, considering the last good game where DK/Diddy had an important role in was DKC3, a meh sequel to the fantastic DKC2.


EDIT: I also remember where I recalled similarities to Peach's FS. From SMRPG, she had healing abilities which would explain the peaches.

I would have preferred an emotion based FS like from Super Princess Peach, but that was related to the storyline and the item that gave her such powers and emotions of other characters, the Vibe Scepter.

EDIT 2: Click ME

I think that was posted, but they rep accidentally confirmed Luigi, who was a given. Oh, Nintendo guys accidentally spilling the beans.


----------



## Hiruko (Oct 20, 2007)

Lulz at luigi. This makes me certain they'll release luigi on smashbros.co. next week >_>.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 20, 2007)

Where Falcon? 


So DS, would you say that Ike is a new top-tier contender?


----------



## DeathNinjitsu (Oct 20, 2007)

Don't know if anyone posted this yet but here a video of all the super smash attacks soo far . After Dark PV

Gotta say Ike smash looks awesome !!!1


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 20, 2007)

not saying Luigi wouldnt be in... but this guy sounds like he had no idea what he was talking about.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 20, 2007)

DeathNinjitsu said:


> Don't know if anyone posted this yet but here a video of all the super smash attacks soo far . After Dark PV
> 
> Gotta say Ike smash looks awesome !!!1



dude.... Ike's final smash is SICK!!!

That video of final smashes is freakin awesome!!!

Those that went to E for All are lucky.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 20, 2007)

Holy badass @ Ike's.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 20, 2007)

I actually though Yoshi's smash attack would suck nuts, but those fireballs are freakin strong!

Sonic's special is good as well.

How come nobody pulled off Wario's?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow @ Ike's final smash. :amazed


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 20, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> How come nobody pulled off Wario's?


Wario wasn't in the demo.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 20, 2007)

Really?^

I swear i saw him in one of the videos....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 20, 2007)

Holy shit....was that Final Smash a Smash Bros take on Ike's Critical Attack with the best weapon he gets in FE9?

I like how Final Smashes don't always mean a victory, as they either are fast but hard to control like Sonic's and Pikachu's, slow but easy to control like Samus' or Mario's, or simply an automatic attack like Link or Meta Knight.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 20, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Holy shit....was that Final Smash a Smash Bros take on Ike's Critical Attack with the best weapon he gets in FE9?
> 
> I like how Final Smashes don't always mean a victory, as they either are fast but hard to control like Sonic's and Pikachu's, slow but easy to control like Samus' or Mario's, or simply an automatic attack like Link or Meta Knight.



That is true, but some final smashes kind of DO mean victory...

For example, Fox's final smash with one shot to a character, he is surely dead.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 20, 2007)

FS are awesome


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 20, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> That is true, but some final smashes kind of DO mean victory...
> 
> For example, Fox's final smash with one shot to a character, he is surely dead.



Yes, but its easy as balls to dodge. Getting hit with one however, doubles the chances of losing.

It varies depending on the situation, some might want to use the slow but devastating characters, or the fast but lighter on the damage characters. And the middle ground are characters who's FS attacks appear to be scripted moves or ones who simply don't do damage but something else, like Peach's.

As long as we DON'T get characters designed like an SNK Boss, it seems balanced to the character, their actual strengths and weaknesses known in their series and in here, and balance itself within the game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 20, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> So DS, would you say that Ike is a new top-tier contender?



No, not yet.  He's not the best at 1v1 because of his speed but he dominates the FFA because of his range and his abnormal strength he has in his smashes and moves.

And yes, Ike's FS is like pure win sauce, especially when you catch 3 other opponents and it zooms in on all of them getting combo'ed.  Man I wish my FS finished before time called, then I would've won that championship match. =/


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 20, 2007)

.....did the champion win a prize or something?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 20, 2007)

^ A blowjob from a Nintendo booth girl of your choice.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 20, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> ^ A blowjob from a Nintendo booth girl of your choice.



By the sounds I heard of those women, I would easily decline and just give them a jab to the jaw.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 20, 2007)

What tier would you place him, competitively? And Bowser?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 20, 2007)

Jeez, I'm no tourneyfag (lol), but I guess you could say mid to high.  Bowser will probably be high at least because of his iron body.

The pace of the game is slower, so you never know.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 20, 2007)

Slower?! They'd better not fuck with the Cap's speed!


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 20, 2007)

So I must ask how good Is Link does his new move set make any diffrence. Also hows Samus does she still play as great as she used to.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 20, 2007)

It looks like link has no change to him....

Just his weapons look different....

Also, IMO the game looked faster paced that melee...

But you may be right.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 20, 2007)

DS means the pace of the actual battles are slower, not necessarily the speed of the characters. People don't knock out quite as easy, and you can easily get well into the hundred percentile on all your lives before dying. I've thought for a while it looked a bit less frantic. Hopefully though this will help with balance and I think improve the game once we adjust...


----------



## Xell (Oct 20, 2007)

What controller is everyone planning on using? I'll probably just use the wiimote.


----------



## Ketchups (Oct 20, 2007)

Gamecube controller. 

Used to it.


----------



## Xell (Oct 20, 2007)

I would use the Gamecube controller, but I never really got into Melee. I'm hoping I'll enjoy Brawl more.


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 20, 2007)

If no one has posted it yet, here's the full Dark Link vs. Pit vid:
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=dGdrxsikX4A&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 20, 2007)

Not a fan of the Wiimote at all...so I will more than likely use the GC controller.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 20, 2007)

I agree....

It will be too unorthodox playing with only the Wiimote...

Ill stick with the GC control.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 20, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Jeez, I'm no tourneyfag (lol), but I guess you could say mid to high.  Bowser will probably be high at least because of his iron body.
> 
> The pace of the game is slower, so you never know.



um....



Karsa Orlong said:


> Slower?! They'd better not fuck with the Cap's speed!



I think he meant the loading time.  The game look must quicker than Melee's


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 20, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> um....
> 
> 
> 
> *I think he meant the loading time. * The game look must quicker than Melee's



*WTF!!!!!!!*


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 20, 2007)

Grevane said:


> If no one has posted it yet, here's the full Dark Link vs. Pit vid:
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=dGdrxsikX4A&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]



pit's arrows are awsome. Just like a quincy


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 20, 2007)

Pit seems like the "Geese" character from CvS2EO.

...Maybe im just crazy


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 20, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> *WTF!!!!!!!*



yes...wtf.  Take like about5 seconds to get to the stage selection and abut 10-15 second after seclecting a stage to play.


----------



## sasuke khan (Oct 20, 2007)

omfg sonics in it! i remember playing sonic adventure 1-4 on sega omg thts sooo awsome im definately getting it

--->sasuke khan<---


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 20, 2007)

Use a normal font and don't bother leaving your name at the bottom, we can already see it on the left, kid.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 20, 2007)

lol



Donkey Show said:


> Jeez, I'm no tourneyfag (lol), but I guess you could say mid to high.  Bowser will probably be high at least because of his iron body.



Bowser as high tier...never thought I'd see the day o.o



Xell said:


> I would use the Gamecube controller, *but I never really got into Melee*. I'm hoping I'll enjoy Brawl more.







narutofusion said:


> pit's arrows are awsome. Just like a quincy



Yeah, pretty awesome :3



Linkaro said:


> yes...wtf.  Take like about5 seconds to get to the stage selection and abut 10-15 second after seclecting a stage to play.



If that's really true... then I suspect they've either already optimized it in a more recent build or are using this extra time to do that. 

10-15 seconds is too long :|


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 20, 2007)

Keep in mind that it was just a demo. They have like 4 months to tweak everything. So I wouldn't worry about loading times.

About gamespeed, I've read several impressions where it is stated that gamespeed's being lowered from Melee. I don't notice it in footages, but is it true? Is the gamespeed like what it was in SSB64 or more like SSBM? I'm hoping for the latter.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 20, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Keep in mind that it was just a demo. They have like 4 months to tweak everything.
> 
> About gamespeed, I've read several impressions where it is stated that gamespeed's being lowered from Melee. I don't notice it in footages, but is it true? Is the gamespeed like what it was in SSB64 or more like SSBM? I'm hoping for the latter.



Looks to me like the former ..heh. And most people have said it's slower.

I'm sure it'll work out alright. Probably a happy medium between the original's speed and Melee's.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 20, 2007)

Xell said:


> What controller is everyone planning on using?



I'll definitely be using the GC Controller.


----------



## Xell (Oct 20, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


>



:\ I dunno why I didn't find it that good.. Maybe it was the basic fighting. Or maybe it was those gay bonus stages "BREAK THE TARGETS" "RACE TO THE FINISH".


----------



## Caustic (Oct 20, 2007)

Xell said:


> :\ I dunno why I didn't find it that good.. Maybe it was the basic fighting. Or maybe it was those gay bonus stages "BREAK THE TARGETS" "RACE TO THE FINISH".



Well, if your basis for disliking it is in the single-player game experience, then you were missing out on the best part. Super Smash Bros has always been best when played with your friends. 

Based off your comment, you'll love Brawl, since Subspace Emissary looks like it'll be a much better single-player experience than the previous games, and with online play, you'll always have "friends" to play with.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 20, 2007)

People bothered with the single-player shit after unlocking everything? 

Hell, even when I was alone I just did vs. match with three lvl. 9 CPU to just get some practice in.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 20, 2007)

Xell said:


> :\ I dunno why I didn't find it that good.. Maybe it was the basic fighting. Or maybe it was those gay bonus stages "BREAK THE TARGETS" "RACE TO THE FINISH".



Well considering Race to the Finish wasn't in Melee...I think you are getting it mixed up with the original ;]


----------



## Caustic (Oct 20, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Well considering Race to the Finish wasn't in Melee...I think you are getting it mixed up with the original ;]



I thought it was "Board the Platforms!" that was removed (and replaced with that trophy gaining minigame?)

I guess I could be getting them mixed up, though. I don't have Melee myself, but I thought I remember running through a maze with multiple doors as opposed to the single door of the original Super Smash Bros.


----------



## Banshi (Oct 20, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> yes...wtf.  Take like about5 seconds to get to the stage selection and abut 10-15 second after seclecting a stage to play.


 I think it will change in the demo
And i think the gameplay might look slow to some people cause the people playing were probably new


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 20, 2007)

^Yeah the fact that everyone was a noob probably contributed to it looking slow xD



Caustic said:


> I guess I could be getting them mixed up, though. I don't have Melee myself, but I thought I remember running through a maze with multiple doors as opposed to the single door of the original Super Smash Bros.



Oh yeah, forgot about that little thing. That was in the middle of adventure mode... Was the original RttF in the middle of Classic?

Man, it's been waaaay too long since I played both of those ;_____;

But yeah they took out Board the Platforms -- which they SHOULD REALLY bring back.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 20, 2007)

You're forgetting that everyone had to play with a Wiimote, right?


----------



## ?verity (Oct 20, 2007)

Siiiiiiigh.....Its coming out in February


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 20, 2007)

Banshi said:


> I think it will change in the demo
> And i think the gameplay might look slow to some people cause the people playing were probably new



It felt slower to me because of the new focus on the air game.  Plus Sakurai had mentioned doing something like this to the gameplay for a long time over Melee.  I think it's perfectly fine although then again, all of us just started playing this game.  I'm sure when people start using their controllers of choice, perfecting Ink Drops, etc. it will pick up in pace.


----------



## Ryoshi (Oct 20, 2007)

MUST BE 18+ or if you don't give a darn then just listen to it.

LOLOLOLOL Listen to this! -> Emerson Lake & Palmer - Brain Salad Surgery

It's funny.It's impressions of most of the characters that rant on about something. LISTEN TO IT!

Here's the order

Mario and Snake argument
Pit
Meta Knight - talking about how he got there
Kirby
Sonic - talking about the delay
Meta Knight - confused
Otacon talking about the delay with Snake

LISTEN TO IT!


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 20, 2007)

What are you guys talking about, loading times?

I'm re-watching all the demo vids posted that go from the character select screen --> stage select --> fight and it's only like 3 second longer than Melee between pages.

One of the things IGN said was that there was pretty much no load time at all.

10-15 seconds? wtf?


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 20, 2007)

^ I blame Linkaro for deceiving us 



Karsa Orlong said:


> You're forgetting that everyone had to play with a Wiimote, right?


Well, actually you could play with the wii classic controller too.


> Of the four possible control configurations that Brawl will support, only two were available for us to try out: the Wii Classic controller and the Wii remote held on its side in the classic position. We brought nunchuk controllers along to test out, but Nintendo wouldn't allow us to use them. Naturally, that didn't stop us from plugging one in really quick and seeing if it was functional. It turned out that yes, we were able to make menu selections and move our characters around during gameplay. Alas, we can't report to you about how the game plays using the nunchuk style, because Nintendo stopped our little scheme immediately. Suspicious, don't you think?


Funny thing how Nintendo's so reluctant about allowing use of the nunchuk.

Oh, apparently Goldeen isn't totally useless this time 


> All of the characters in the assist trophies were indestructible, unlike some Pok?mon. Oh, and speaking of that, Goldeen is back with a vengeance. This time around, if you're unlucky enough to hatch one of those floppy fish, not only will you get the annoying "Goldeen Goldeen Goldeen!" taunt, it'll give you a little insult damage if you make contact with it.


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 20, 2007)

They should have a Seaking pokeball that comes out and someone in the background screams "FUCK YEA SEAKING!"


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 20, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Pit seems like the "Geese" character from CvS2EO.



You have to be kidding, There is no way Pit is as cheap as Geese. Hell, I have yet to see one move Pit does be considered a devastating spam-worthy attack.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 20, 2007)

It takes skill to be good with Geese..reading a human can be pretty difficult if you're looking to counter.  I guess you spam his projectiles but that would make you a bitch.  I agree that I don't see a resemblance between Geese and Pit though.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 21, 2007)

the_sloth said:


> They should have a Seaking pokeball that comes out and someone in the background screams "FUCK YEA SEAKING!"



 I miss something?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 21, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> I miss something?


Someone's been a Slowpoke?


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 21, 2007)

And when Seaking appears on the field, everyone takes 999 damage and all the platforms explode, even the indestructible ones. Except for Captain Falcon, whom can defeat it with but only his knee.

I think it's reasonable.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm hoping they nerfed that stupid Knee, thats all Falcon had going for him.


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 21, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> And when Seaking appears on the field, everyone takes 999 damage and all the platforms explode, even the indestructible ones. Except for Captain Falcon, whom can defeat it with but only his knee.
> 
> I think it's reasonable.



I think that Captain Falcon's taunt should cause 999 damage and everyone goes flying out of the stadium.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 21, 2007)

the_sloth said:


> I think that Captain Falcon's taunt should cause 999 damage and everyone goes flying out of the stadium.



I don't


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 21, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> I don't



/shame


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 21, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> I don't



...WELL I DO!!!

What do you think of that Eh? Rival?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 21, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> ^ I blame Linkaro for deceiving us
> 
> 
> Well, actually you could play with the wii classic controller too.
> ...


thank for the link


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 21, 2007)

I realized something....the Mario vs Kirby may be the references to the 1st SSBB where Kirby and Mario was about to fight.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 21, 2007)

I bought SSBM today, to bone up on my non-existent Smash skills, but I can't get it to work on my Wii. It's telling me some dumb shit about there being no memory card in slot A, then it freezes. Any advice?


----------



## Sairou (Oct 21, 2007)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> I bought SSBM today, to bone up on my non-existent Smash skills, but I can't get it to work on my Wii. It's telling me some dumb shit about there being no memory card in slot A, then it freezes. Any advice?


Where'd you pick up your copy of SSBM, Gamestop? Lol, cause it may be used, thus, it may be scratched. I think you should check the back of it just to be on the safe side, .


----------



## Tahlem=noob (Oct 21, 2007)

wait they might delay it to december 08 so they can add more hair to the ice climbers outfit and give Captain falcon a cup.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 21, 2007)

Tahlem=noob said:


> SPAM SPAM SPAM
> WHATS FOR BREKFAST
> SPAM
> ANYTHING ELSE
> ...






Tahlem=noob said:


> nintendo sucks brawl is not going to come out ever.


So the fact that a demo exists means Nintendo are wasting their time just to trick us does it? The game will come out but it'll take a while, the fact they delayed the game is a good thing because it means they are still working on it, would you rather the game came out with glitches like Misigno?



Tahlem=noob said:


> wait they might delay it to december 08 so they can add more hair to the ice climbers outfit and give Captain falcon a cup.


Oh please stop being so immature.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 21, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ...WELL I DO!!!
> 
> What do you think of that Eh? Rival?



I think you should try it in one of our matches and be utterly disappointed as you do a pose, say _sho me yo moves_, while I unleash a final smash fury the likes of which you have never seen.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 21, 2007)

I got it from Target, new, in the shrink wrap and everything. 

I opened the case. 

I put it in my Wii.

Then the Disc Channel read the disc as a Gamecube disc, I select Start, and then it goes to that BS No Disc message and I can't even use the Home button to get out of it.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 21, 2007)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> I got it from Target, new, in the shrink wrap and everything.
> 
> I opened the case.
> 
> ...



Uh oh, your Wii's got a problem :[


----------



## jkingler (Oct 21, 2007)

For real?  Sonova...

/decides to return copy of game to Target for a new one, maybe; in denial


----------



## Jaga (Oct 21, 2007)

does anybody know how Sonic goes Super Saiyan? Is that an in-game transformation (like Zelda to Shiek in Melee)  or is that just part of the final smash? I hope it's an in-game transformation... that would be bad ass


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 21, 2007)

^Final Smash



Kalam Mekhar said:


> For real?  Sonova...
> 
> /decides to return copy of game to Target for a new one, maybe; in denial



Guess you might as well try. Wouldn't hurt =)


----------



## jkingler (Oct 21, 2007)

> Guess you might as well try. Wouldn't hurt =)


I am going to. I am having a friend run some tests with his Wii and SSBM before I do, but I am angry and annoyed enough that I figure, what the fuck, why not?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 21, 2007)

....My SSBM works fine with my Wii..

There is definately something wrong with your Wii dude...

Or just try putting IN a memory card to slot A?

Who knows....

@Santen Kesshun
Suck my di.....


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 21, 2007)

Jaga said:


> does anybody know how Sonic goes Super Saiyan? Is that an in-game transformation (like Zelda to Shiek in Melee)  or is that just part of the final smash? I hope it's an in-game transformation... that would be bad ass


First of its Super Sonic since Sonic isn't a Saiya-Jin. Second yes its his final smash.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Oct 21, 2007)

Ive always liked the Ice Climbers , alot of my friends didnt like them, but we always had  some sort of bond, does anybody know if they are scheduled to return?


----------



## /root (Oct 21, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> First of its Super Sonic since Sonic isn't a Saiya-Jin. Second yes its his final smash.



To be entirely fair, Super Sonic _was_ inspired from Super Saiyan. And by inspired, I mean ripped off.

Brawl needs more Fire Emblem. And by more Fire Emblem, I mean more Hector. Not relegated to assist trophy plz.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 21, 2007)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Ive always liked the Ice Climbers , alot of my friends didnt like them, but we always had  some sort of bond, does anybody know if they are scheduled to return?


Yes, you're a little late on the update but they are here one the character page




CuaT_Tro said:


> To be entirely fair, Super Sonic _was_ inspired from Super Saiyan. And by inspired, I mean ripped off.


Yes I am aware Super Sonic is a nod to Toriyama's work but what I'm saying is Sonic isn't a Saiya-Jin. In Toriyama's self parody gag manga Neko Majin Z the lead character turns into Super Neko Majin rather than Super Saiya-Jin Neko Majin.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 21, 2007)

Anymore videos with any hot girls playing? lol


----------



## Bender (Oct 21, 2007)

Have they revealed Snakes final smash yet?


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 21, 2007)

Personally, I think it's just going to be a series of punches and kicks but I can still hope it's going to be a Metal Gear REX Duck Hunt type thing.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm crossing my fingers and hoping that tonight's update is Captain Falcon.  I love that guy.


----------



## dokhma (Oct 21, 2007)

CuaT_Tro said:


> To be entirely fair, Super Sonic _was_ inspired from Super Saiyan. And by inspired, I mean ripped off.



Thank you. i already dont like sonic.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 22, 2007)

I bring u a wrap-up summary of this week, made by DavCube:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pf8WryofmwE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 22, 2007)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Yes I am aware Super Sonic is a nod to Toriyama's work but what I'm saying is Sonic isn't a Saiya-Jin. In Toriyama's self parody gag manga Neko Majin Z the lead character turns into Super Neko Majin rather than Super Saiya-Jin Neko Majin.



Gimme a break. He (Jaga) only said super saiyan because it's a good way to describe super sonic. He got his point across.

Don't take stuff so seriously :/


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 22, 2007)

Japan Time: PictoChat?

Uh...it give a....DS...emblem too?


What the fuck?


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 22, 2007)

Hmm I like the idea, very creative =3

 Some of those screens are great (diddy and pika)


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 22, 2007)

HOLY CRAP DS STAGE! 

DS icon = 21. So... does this mean there will be a DS-oriented character?


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 22, 2007)

Whoever's doing stage design for Brawl is a flucking genius. Give that team a raise, these places look like fun...


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 22, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> HOLY CRAP DS STAGE!
> 
> DS icon = 21. So... does this mean there will be a DS-oriented character?


No, the icons are if there is either a character, a stage or both. Other than the Battlefield have you seen a stage without its own series icon?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 22, 2007)

^I haven't seen a stage, but Petey Piranha's icon is the Smash icon when it's clearly from the Super Mario games.

_Oh! That's just divine._

If there's an Everybody Votes Channel music I'm gonna laugh so hard. So then, I guess this is like the new Poké Floats where the pictures appear again and again?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 22, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> No, the icons are if there is either a character, a stage or both. Other than the Battlefield have you seen a stage without its own series icon?



Incorrect. An icon is normally for a series with a playable character.

Original stages with no related playable character are often given the Smash emblem.

But, people are already coming with the idea that the playable character would be from the Touch! Generations series.

01: Dairantō Smash Brothers (Super Smash Bros.)
02: Donkī Kongu (Donkey Kong)
03: Fokkusu (Star Fox)
04: Hoshi no Kābii/Kābii (Kirby)
05: Kyaputen Farukon (F-Zero)
06: Metoroido (Metroid)
07: Mother
08: Pokemon/Poketto Monsutā
09: Rinku (Zelda)
10: Sūpā Mario (Super Mario)
11: Yosshī (Yoshi)
12: Faia Emuburemu (Fire Emblem)
13: ???? (will likely be Game & Watch)
14: Popo (Aisu Kuraima) (Ice climbers)
15: Dōbutsu no Mori (Animal Crossing)
16: Made in Wario (Wario Ware, it's NOT Wario as a whole)
17: Metal Gear (Metal Gear Solid)
18: Parutena no Kagami (Kid Icarus)
19: ????
20: Sonic the Hedgehog
21: Touch! Generations


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 22, 2007)

Hmmm well there's that nintendogs thing we saw before.. that doesn't really count though right?


Would a new character come from a game that Japan, USA, and Europe all share...?


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 22, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Incorrect. An icon is normally for a series with a playable character.


Mostly but the DS and Animal Crossing icons question that.



Goofy Titan said:


> Original stages with no related playable character are often given the Smash emblem.


Lets look are the stages on the site.
Battlefield (Smash)
Delfino Plaza (Mushroom Kingdom)
Yoshi?s Island (Yoshi)
Lylat Cruise (Star Fox)
Bridge of Eldin (Triforce)
Smashville (Animal Crossing)
Rumble Falls (DK)
Skyworld (Kid Icarus)
Castle Siege (Fire Emblem)
WarioWare (Wario)
Pokemon Stadium 2 (Pokemon)
Battleship Halberd (Kirby)
Shadow Moses Island (Metal Gear)
New Pork City (MOTHER)
PictoChat (Nintendo DS)

So far the other one with the Smash Emblem up is the Battle Field which isn't from a series. So far the only stages without characters are Animal Crossing and the Nintendo DS console.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 22, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Animal Crossing icons question that.



Are you kidding me? The AC icon has been used for an AC AT, AC items, and music. Not even to mention Sakurai nudged at a AC hero in the AC music update.

The only thing AC can even question is what good character can be used as a fighter, as noone in AC seems to fit that bill well at all, for obvious reasons.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 22, 2007)

Two words:

*Tom. Nook.*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 22, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Two words:
> 
> *Tom. Nook.*





Myth Busted.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 22, 2007)

^Thank god 



I still think that Eagle guy someone posted a while ago looked like a promising choice.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 22, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> I still think that Eagle guy *someone *posted a while ago looked like a promising choice.



YOU CAN'T REMEMBER THAT I POSTED APOLLO? 

I still doubt it, because noone, not a single person in the AC series, is an established fighter.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 22, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> YOU CAN'T REMEMBER THAT I POSTED APOLLO?



I thought it was you...

but I'm not giving you any credit unless I'm sure 

your ego is bordering on levels akin to Roy's overcharged B



Goofy Titan said:


> I still doubt it, because noone, not a single person in the AC series, is an established fighter.



Then who?! You're saying *some* AC character is in right?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 22, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> your ego is bordering on levels akin to Roy's overcharged B



Really? I thought my ego was like...on levels of Magikarp. Do I really come off as arrogant or something? ;_____;



Santen Kesshun said:


> Then who?! You're saying *some* AC character is in right?



Probably, but saying who it is would be a hard guess to make. There are no fighting scenes in any Animal Crossing, not even in the movie. So...saying "hey, thats a good fighting character!" is a neigh impossibility to make at ANY moment pre-revelation on who it is.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 22, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/6499/stage06070713acx1.jpg
> 
> Myth Busted.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 22, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Really? I thought my ego was like...on levels of Magikarp. Do I really come off as arrogant or something? ;_____;



Maybe not 
You could just seem wise beyond your years.

unless you really are a 75 year old elder



Goofy Titan said:


> Probably, but saying who it is would be a hard guess to make. There are no fighting scenes in any Animal Crossing, not even in the movie. So...saying "hey, thats a good fighting character!" is a neigh impossibility to make at ANY moment pre-revelation on who it is.



So basically they all have an equal chance 

Well no harm in throwing (the cool) possiblities out there like you did...

You know...to give people some hope (that we don't get some lame fart of a character from there)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 22, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Maybe not
> You could just seem wise beyond your years.
> 
> unless you really are a 75 year old elder



Well, I'll be 18 in less than 24 hours, so maybe my wiseness is coming in first class 





Santen Kesshun said:


> So basically they all of them have and equally equal chance
> 
> Well no harm in throwing (the cool) possiblities out there like you did...
> 
> You know...to give people some hope (that we don't get some lame fart of a character from there)



As long as it's not the Koopa-like mayor, anyone else is fine.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 22, 2007)

lol @ the little wind animation in the movie too


Fun fact: There are 319 characters in the Animal Crossing series including the 17 original Animal Crossing characters.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Special NPCs
****************
Bianca   
Blathers
Booker   
Chip       
Copper   
Crazy Redd    
Gracie   
Gulliver   
Jack 
 Jingle   
Joan
Kapp'n
Katrina
Mabel
Mr. Resitti
Mr. Rackitti
Pelly
Pete
Phyllis
Porter
Sable
Rover
Sable
Saharah
Snowman
Timmy Nookling
Tommy Nookling
Tom Nook
Tortimer
Totakeke (K.K. Slider)
Wendell
Whisp


Anteaters
*****************
Cyrano
Nosegay
Pango
Snooty
Zoe


Bears
*****************
Chow
Dozer
Grizzly
Groucho
Nate
Pinky
Teddy
Tutu
Ursala

Birds
******************
Ace
Admiral
Anchovy
Jay
Mallary
Midge
Otis
Piper
Robin
Twiggy
Twirp
Weber


Cats
******************
Bob
Kabuki
Kiki
Kitty
Mitzi
Monique
Olivia
Punchy
Purrl
Rosie
Stinky
Tabby
Tangy
Tom



Chickens
******************
Ava
Betty
Egbert
Goose
Hank
Hector
Leigh
Rhoda



Cows
*******************
Petunia
Belle
Bessie
Chuck
Oxford
Patty
Stu
T-Bone


Crockidels
*******************
Alfonso
Alli
Boots
Liz


Dogs
*******************
Bea
Biskit
Bones
Butch
Cookie
Daisy   (Ha Ha.)
Goldie
Lucky
Maddie
Portia


Ducks
*******************
Bill
Deena
Derwin
Freckles
Joey
Pate
Pompom
Scoot


Elephants
*******************
Axel
Dizzy
Ellie
Eloise
Opal
Paolo


Frogs
*******************
Camofrog
Cousteau
Emerald
Huck
Jambette
Jeremiah
Lily
Prince
Puddles
Ribbot
Tad
Wart Jr.



Goats
*******************
Billy
Chevre
Gruff
Iggy
Sven
Velma



Gorillas
*******************
Cesar
Jane
Louie
Peewee




Hawks
*******************
Amelia
Apollo
Buzz
Pierce
Quetzal

Hippos
*******************
Bertha
Biff
Bitty
Bubbles
Lulu
Rollo
Rocco



Horses
********************
Buck
Cleo
Ed
Elmer
Peaches
Savannah
Winnie


Kangaroos
********************
Astrid
Carrie
Kitt
Marcy
Mathilda
Valise



Koalas
********************
Gonzo
Huggy
Ozzie
Sydney
Yuka


Lions
********************
Aziz
Leopold
Rex



Little Bears
********************
Bluebear
Cheri
Cupcake
Kody
Maple
Murphy
Olive
Poncho
Pudge
Vladimir


Mice
********************
Anicotti
Candi
Carmen
Chico
Dora
Limberg
Penny
Rizzo
Samson


Octopuses
********************
Octavian


Ostriches
********************
Queenie
Rio
Sandy
Sprocket





Penguins
********************
Aurora
Cube
Friga
Gwen
Hopper
Puck
Roald





Pigs
********************
Boris
Cobb
Curly
Hambo
Hugh
Lucy
Rasher
Spork
Truffles
Sue E




Rabbits
********************
Bunnie
Coco
Claude
Doc
Gabi
Pippy
Snake
Dotty
Genji
Gaston



Rhinos
********************
Hornsby
Spike
Tank



Sheep
********************
Baabara
Cashmere
Eunice
Stella
Vesta
Woolio



Squirrels
********************
Peanut
Sally
Blaire
Filbert
Hazel
Mint
Nibbles
Pecan
Ricky
Static



Tigers
********************
Bangle
Rolf
Tybalt


Wolves
********************
Chief
Fang
Freya
Lobo
Wolfgang




Island NPCs
********************
Annilise
Ankha
Bliss
Boomer
Bud
Dobie
Driftwood
Elina
Faith
Flash
Flossie
June
Madelle
O'Hare
Pigleg
Plucky
Rowan
Yodel


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 22, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> If there's an Everybody Votes Channel music I'm gonna laugh so hard. So then, I guess this is like the new Pok? Floats where the pictures appear again and again?


Maybe not necessarily in the same order, but I bet it will cycle between around 20 of them.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 22, 2007)

well i dunno if Animal Crossing will have a playable character. It being a franchise they are drawing a lot from, including a stage, may be why it has an emblem.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 22, 2007)

I want a lion. D:


----------



## KamiKazi (Oct 22, 2007)

the new stage is meh...whatever. interesting use of the idea i guess.

just thinking about an animal crossing characters possible move set is funny as hell 
final smash: bee release


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 22, 2007)

Update today is a LITTLE interesting.......

Not WOW though,.....


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 22, 2007)

Random yet awesome stage! Way to go, Team Smash. 

Good chances for a Wii-based stage now. 



Goofy Titan said:


> But, people are already coming with the idea that the playable character would be from the Touch! Generations series.
> 
> 21: Touch! Generations


It's possible but wouldn't Sakurai use the *Touch! Generation* emblem, then? I think it's a bit of a stretch.

Either the icon theory just got kicked in the nuts again or Sonic may very well be the last franchise.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 22, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> It's possible but wouldn't Sakurai use the *Touch! Generation* emblem, then? I think it's a bit of a stretch.
> 
> Either the icon theory just got kicked in the nuts again or Sonic may very well be the last franchise.



Isn't the Touch Generations emblem different in certain regions? It'd be simple to go with the DS emblem in that regard.

Besides, this theory is supported in the fact a Touch Generation game has its music played when Kirby does his Final Smash, which is on the JP website.

But alas, who knows? People like to string theories for possibilities and concepts.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 22, 2007)

If it's the case then...

Elite Beat Agents and Professor Kawashima for Brawl!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 22, 2007)

the stage it kinda wierd


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 22, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> If it's the case then...
> 
> Elite Beat Agents and Professor Kawashima for Brawl!



EBA would be a badass trophy. They dance and act to the song being played, kicking and punching along the way. Like a literal Parappa the Rappa.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 22, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Are you kidding me? The AC icon has been used for an AC AT, AC items, and music. Not even to mention Sakurai nudged at a AC hero in the AC music update.


Thats because the icon exists, it'd be silly to waste it. The Nintendo DS icon still makes it seem that the icons aren't just for characters. I mean who on earth would represent the DS?


----------



## Seany (Oct 22, 2007)

best stage ever?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 22, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> The Nintendo DS icon still makes it seem that the icons aren't just for characters. I mean who on earth would represent the DS?



A character or series established on the DS with no apparent logo associated to it?

I mean, every other emblem they've used for series are logos often associated for their series, yet nothing comes to mind to new properties by Nintendo made on the DS. Touch Generations so far is the only one that is already a supported theory, due to it being the most successful brand of games released on the DS, and it fits with the so far fullproof theory of the ordering of the emblems.

Again, if the DS logo was for DS stuff, why wouldn't Dr Wright have an SNES Emblem? As he was in a game on the SNES.


----------



## Marth Valentine (Oct 22, 2007)

_Does the new stage remind anyone else of flat zone or whatever the stage for game and watch was?

I'm getting dejavu ..... o_o

eh... I still want to see marth T_T ... Ike is too slow for my moving style 

oh please SSBB Gods! Include Marth' Kun~ 

The new stange is KIND OF lame.... or is that just me _


----------



## Seany (Oct 22, 2007)

It's full of win!


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm a supporter of Marth returning so don't get the wrong impression but apparently Ike's down + B (the counter move) works exactly like Marth's.

And he seemingly has a costume that resembles Marth as well. Not just Sigurd.

But hey, Mario has one that resembles Wario and Luigi so we know that doesn't mean much at all.


----------



## Marth Valentine (Oct 22, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I'm a supporter of Marth returning so don't get the wrong impression but apparently Ike's down + B (the counter move) works exactly like Marth's.
> 
> And he seemingly has a costume that resembles Marth as well. Not just Sigurd.
> 
> But hey, Mario has one that resembles Wario and Luigi so we know that doesn't mean much at all.



_No wait! Don't get me wrong I Love Ike and his costume and the fact he looks like a man, Unlike marth that looks like a girly anime character...


*Spoiler*: o_o I sense a Fetish? 




By the way the girl is peach and thats mini chibi Marth she is holding oh noes!!! ra3p anyone? 




But I still want Marth.. he was the Icon character of the 1st FE game, and he started the whole trend. So I wish to see him back, but if he does NOT return at least my 2nd favorite (link/Zelda Together) are back and look better then ever I just hope Sheik comes back...... _


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 22, 2007)

Marth Valentine said:


> _No wait! Don't get me wrong I Love Ike and his costume and the fact he looks like a man, Unlike marth that looks like a girly anime character...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: o_o I sense a Fetish?
> ...



If any FE character is playable beyond Ike, first grabs are it's Marth.

And Shiek has been confirmed for the game. Not 100% confirmed as a playable character.


----------



## Marth Valentine (Oct 22, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> And Shiek has been confirmed for the game. Not 100% confirmed as a playable character.



_Son of A B!#$h!!!! mad_


----------



## Banshi (Oct 22, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> And Shiek has been confirmed for the game. Not 100% confirmed as a playable character.


 when was this?........


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 22, 2007)

Banshi said:


> when was this?



Months ago when the guy in charge of Zelda let it slip that his team approved concepts for Ganondorf and Shiek for Brawl.


----------



## Kyousuke (Oct 22, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Months ago when the guy in charge of Zelda let it slip that his team approved concepts for Ganondorf and Shiek for Brawl.



Yep. It was a pretty long time ago. I like keeping myself updated on the site.


----------



## Marth Valentine (Oct 22, 2007)

_Thank you who ever gave me Rep I Love You =D -sends that person a PM-

Yeah I really ! hope we get sheik _


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 22, 2007)

Didn't Sakurai appear on a radio show less that one month before Brawl was announced and say something about Ridley, Bowser Jr, and Cel-Shaded Link from Wind Waker being in there? Then again, he also said Game&Watch and Ice Climbers weren't coming back either and ½ of that statement has already been disproven. (Damn you Sakurai! )

At least it's nice to know they're at least thinking about it. And lol at the new DS symbol for the stage.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 22, 2007)

I didn't check the Dojo untill now 'cause I thought we'd get a lame update, but wtf, pictochat stage 

Awesome update


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 22, 2007)

Sakurai did an interview a long time ago and mentioned about the team working on models for Link, Zelda, Sheik, and Ganondorf...


----------



## Lee1993 (Oct 22, 2007)

wow in an add in the sunday paper it said if u preorder SSBB or 2 others u get something
whats weird is it said brawl comes out 12/4


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 22, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Didn't Sakurai appear on a radio show less that one month before Brawl was announced and say something about Ridley, Bowser Jr, and Cel-Shaded Link from Wind Waker being in there? Then again, he also said Game&Watch and Ice Climbers weren't coming back either and ? of that statement has already been disproven. (Damn you Sakurai! )
> 
> At least it's nice to know they're at least thinking about it. And lol at the new DS symbol for the stage.


I'm pretty sure that was bullshit.

Coming on a radio show and spoiling characters? Sakurai spoiling characters? C'mon.


nmaster64 said:


> Sakurai did an interview a long time ago and mentioned about the team working on models for Link, Zelda, Sheik, and Ganondorf...


Er, no.

It was an interview with a dude that works on the Zelda games nowadays and IGN, I believe. In which he simply admitted to sending designs of Sheik and Ganondorf to Sora (Team Smash).


----------



## Lee1993 (Oct 22, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I'm pretty sure that was bullshit.
> 
> Coming on a radio show and spoiling characters? Sakurai spoiling characters? C'mon.
> 
> ...


ya why spoiler things like that
the ds stage is gay why have it


----------



## Dedge (Oct 22, 2007)

I have to say I'm pissed about how we have to wait longer but whatever sonic seems like hes going to own


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 22, 2007)

Me and Jihad dancing

Entei is back. And Resetti is win.


----------



## Dedge (Oct 22, 2007)

Me and Jihad dancing
DiddyKong And DonkeyKong Intro


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 22, 2007)

It would be much better if the DS stage had a drawing of a penis as well, because seriously, if you've ever used pictochat with anyone, a penis will eventually be drawn.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2007)

Man, I'm getting more and more phsyced now that we see actual gameplay. Intros are back, fully 3D results screen, and the Matrix slowmoe effect when a match ends is pretty cool. Pretty upsetting knowing that it won't be coming out for a good 4 months.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 22, 2007)

Dedge said:


> EVGA 122-CK-NF68-A1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard
> DiddyKong And DonkeyKong Intro


Thanks, Dodge! For some reason I can't view videos on Game Trailers sometimes.



TenshiOni said:


> EVGA 122-CK-NF68-A1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard
> 
> Entei is back. And Resetti is win.


Oh wow, that word bubble can get real annoying blocking the screen like that.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 22, 2007)

110 days 1 hour 54 minutes and 5 seconds, to be exact. 

*has a timer on his desktop*


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 22, 2007)

Ah that reminds me, we really need a countdown counter that we can slap in our sigs. Something like when Shippuuden was almost here.


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 22, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I'm pretty sure that was bullshit.
> 
> Coming on a radio show and spoiling characters? Sakurai spoiling characters? C'mon.


That's like Kojima giving away plot devices.


QBnoYouкo said:


> Ah that reminds me, we really need a countdown counter that we can slap in our sigs. Something like when Shippuuden was almost here.


I think like three people were talking about this a couple tens of pages back and they all made countdown counters for Brawl. Whether this was before or after the delay I'm not sure, so whoever you three are you might want to fix that up if you haven't already. 

And put it in your sigs so we can see 'em.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 22, 2007)

the_sloth said:


> It would be much better if the DS stage had a drawing of a penis as well, because seriously, if you've ever used pictochat with anyone, a penis will eventually be drawn.


Well, we can't rule out the possibility of user-created drawings so you might get to fight on a penis if you want. We know there are pre-made drawings but that doesn't rule out user-created ones. Although, I really doubt that we'll be able to draw own stages. Just wishful thinking on my part 

So, since we got an icon we'll get a character too. I guess it will be Brawl's WTF character, like how G&W was for Melee.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 22, 2007)

I doubt we can use our own drawings. There would be a lot of factors involved with making it a legit stage like how would you know what's a flat surface, what platform can you go through and what's even an edge. If one goes too nuts with the drawing it'll be pretty much impossible of a stage to fight on.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 22, 2007)

If we can use our own drawings, massive scrolling penis get.

It can't truly be PictoChat unless theres a wang drawing.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 22, 2007)

correct.

And it's at an interesting time now, between being near and far off.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 23, 2007)

Ugh.. All of these updates recently seem really boring to me... Hopefully they get some better ones in soon.. Tonight hopefully? 

Oh, and about the countdown, I guess I could make one sometime. My computer is being really stupid now though, so I'll just make one later if you still need one then.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 23, 2007)

The only cool thing I liked in today's dose of Smash is that Donkey Kong and Diddy Kong Intro that someone posted above.  The PictoChat stage, makes me think of that Pokemon Float Stage, but with drawings this time.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 23, 2007)

New video with DK! Oh wait, it's the same one isn't it?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 23, 2007)

Well today's update is the GameTrailer's trailer of Donkey Kong....



woooo, go bananas, literally.


----------



## Caustic (Oct 23, 2007)

Nothing the majority of us hasn't already seen.

I wonder if they're going to update with the Subspace Emissary videos, 1 by 1.

I do like the music, though.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 23, 2007)

lol Wow, cool video.



QBnoYouкo said:


> I doubt we can use our own drawings. There would be a lot of factors involved with making it a legit stage like how would you know what's a flat surface, what platform can you go through and what's even an edge. If one goes too nuts with the drawing it'll be pretty much impossible of a stage to fight on.



From a technical standpoint I don't think it'd be too difficult to do something like that. I wish they would too but yeah, I don't think that's one of their priorities


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 23, 2007)

boo!

Old news. At least we get to hear the real audio unlike in the E4all video.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 23, 2007)

E4 All spoiled us a little too much. :<


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 23, 2007)

^ Exactly. Now we won't be satisfied by anyting old =/


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 23, 2007)

lol I only watched maybe 2 of all the movies posted...


so I get new stuff 


I hope you all have learned your lesson  Don't spoil yourself, especially all at once.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> ^ Exactly. Now we won't be satisfied by anyting old =/



Who's fault's that? That's why i only watched a few of the gameplay vids. Yay for being surprised!!!! 

On the subject of today's update, I thought it was kick-ass. Probably the best one I've seen so far... and it was about bananas!

EDIT: I mean best movie, not best update overall. That award would have to go to... well... you know...


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 23, 2007)

I'll be sad if the next few updates are movies I watched from E4 All.  Curse my curiosity!


----------



## Svenjamin (Oct 23, 2007)

I wonder what the update will be on december 4


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 23, 2007)

lol gotta love that DK and Diddy video. I can't wait to see all the other ones...


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2007)

Svenjamin said:


> I wonder what the update will be on december 4



That may be when he stops updating. Gosh I hope not though


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 23, 2007)

dude....

the updates will be nothing this week.

Maybe a new character... HOPEFULLY!!!!

Update today...

DK's Subspace Emissary story?

HE JUST STEALS FREAKIN BANANAS!!!!

...Thats not plot...


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 23, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> dude....
> 
> the updates will be nothing this week.
> 
> ...



Hey. King Rool steal bananas....and that was a plot.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 23, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> DK's Subspace Emissary story?
> 
> HE JUST STEALS FREAKIN BANANAS!!!!
> 
> ...Thats not plot...



Most DK games have someone stealing DK's horde, and in most instances, that pisses him off well enough that he beats the shit out of people.

I think the only time that wasn't the case was in Jungle Beat, where he was going to different Kingdoms for no explained reason, maybe to save them from the tyranny of Ghastly King or something.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 23, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Most DK games have someone stealing DK's horde, and in most instances, that pisses him off well enough that he beats the shit out of people.
> 
> I think the only time that wasn't the case was in Jungle Beat, where he was going to different Kingdoms for no explained reason, maybe to save them from the tyranny of Ghastly King or something.



I have a simple answer for his actions in Jungle Beat...


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 23, 2007)

...The "G" is cut out.....^^^


----------



## dokhma (Oct 23, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I have a simple answer for his actions in Jungle Beat...



....


----------



## Marth Valentine (Oct 23, 2007)

_-ahem-

DK is an OG _


----------



## Wesley (Oct 24, 2007)

Will this game still have the simple controls from the last two?  Like Up B, Down A, etc?  I'd hate to have it streetfighter'd.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 24, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Will this game still have the simple controls from the last two?  Like Up B, Down A, etc?  I'd hate to have it streetfighter'd.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 24, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Will this game still have the simple controls from the last two?  Like Up B, Down A, etc?  I'd hate to have it streetfighter'd.



DS beat me to it...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 24, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Will this game still have the simple controls from the last two?  Like Up B, Down A, etc?  I'd hate to have it streetfighter'd.


Just for the sake of it...


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 24, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Will this game still have the simple controls from the last two?  Like Up B, Down A, etc?  I'd hate to have it streetfighter'd.


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 24, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Will this game still have the simple controls from the last two?  Like Up B, Down A, etc?  I'd hate to have it streetfighter'd.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 24, 2007)

What the hell is that?  

I heard something about "Combos" and that left me worried that it's suddenly gotten complicated.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 24, 2007)

On the subject of Street Fighter I'd love to see Ryu or Chun-Li in Brawl.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 24, 2007)

Wesley said:


> What the hell is that?
> 
> I heard something about "Combos" and that left me worried that it's suddenly gotten complicated.



It's okay we still luv you...


----------



## Wesley (Oct 24, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> It's okay we still luv you...



That doesn't answer the question though!


----------



## Splyte (Oct 24, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Will this game still have the simple controls from the last two?  Like Up B, Down A, etc?  I'd hate to have it streetfighter'd.





even though its been done, i couldnt resist


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 24, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Will this game still have the simple controls from the last two?  Like Up B, Down A, etc?  I'd hate to have it streetfighter'd.



Didn't want to feel left out


----------



## Wesley (Oct 24, 2007)

Great, so should I not buy Brawl then because they screwed up the controls?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 24, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Will this game still have the simple controls from the last two?  Like Up B, Down A, etc?  I'd hate to have it streetfighter'd.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 24, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Great, so should I not buy Brawl then because they screwed up the controls?



Yes, don't buy Brawl, instead invest in Lair for PS3, the controls aren't as bad as they are in Brawl


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 24, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Great, so should I not buy Brawl then because they screwed up the controls?


----------



## Caustic (Oct 24, 2007)

Wesley said:


> What the hell is that?
> 
> I heard something about "Combos" and that left me worried that it's suddenly gotten complicated.



I'm going to take a different route than the others (Fighting a silly question with a decently amusing response that descends into failure with each repetition ) and answer the question.

The controls are no different. The "Combos" you heard about is just another term for "juggling," i.e. keeping up a string of attacks in a manner that keeps the target from countering/moving. For one example, watch Sonic's introductory video, where he spindashes into Mario, and proceeds to attack multiple times before Mario can recover.

So no, there's nothing to worry about. No "Half-circle back Hold B Forward A" or anything like that.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 24, 2007)

I feel Bad For Wes. But I just have to.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Nah fuck that corny Meme bullshit. The controls are the same, combos just refer to hitting your opponent with a COMBOniation of attacks. Like a fire ball to a punch to an up A to a down A


----------



## Wesley (Oct 24, 2007)

So what was that thing with the Triforce Link was doing?


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 24, 2007)

That's his final smash, like an ultimate move.



Almost update time... come on *Falcon! Falcon!*


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 24, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Great, so should I not buy Brawl then because they screwed up the controls?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHA OH WOW.

Seriously, I would order ovaries so you can bear my children if I could


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 24, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> HAHAHA OH WOW.
> 
> Seriously, I would order ovaries so you can bear my children if I could



And I would bear them with pride.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 24, 2007)

Update is Stadium Target Smash, looks interesting, reading on.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 24, 2007)

Multiple target stages?


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 24, 2007)

Here......



			
				Official Smash Website said:
			
		

> A target-breaking mode has appeared in every game in the Smash series. It?s a mode that challenges you to break ten targets within a given time limit?basically, a game for those who salivate at the thought of speed runs.
> 
> ​ Break the targets!​
> It?s outdoors now, giving it a refreshing visual appearance. This time, there are five different maps of varying difficulty?challenges you can take on with your favorite character.
> ...





			
				Official Smash Website said:
			
		

> There is another announcement I?d like make simultaneously...
> 
> This time, you can view replays. What this means is, the game records what you did in brawls or in Target Smash and lets you review it.
> 
> ...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 24, 2007)

Hurray for targets! And difficulty settings now? Wow...



> A target-breaking mode has appeared in every game in the Smash series. It’s a mode that challenges you to break ten targets within a given time limit—*basically, a game for those who salivate at the thought of speed runs.*


So true.

So now we can brag to people about our scores huh...


----------



## Wesley (Oct 24, 2007)

Grudging respect.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 24, 2007)

and we can save games now! woot!

edit: Nmaster64, you win 50,000 internets.


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 24, 2007)

Anyone think they might bring back Board the Platforms?


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 24, 2007)

I missed an epic face palm page! Curses.

@Wesley: The game is the same. The final smashes are item activated so if you don't want to use them I'm sure you can just turn the smash ball (the new item necessary to use Final Smashes) off.

 <--- read up

--------------

Fuck yeah, Break the Targets! I wonder if the 5 maps are the same for every body, though.

But best of all:

FUCK YES, REPLAYS!!! 

Always wanted to be able to record matches in some form or another. Team Smash delivers once again.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice to see that Break the Targets will be back and I've always thought it would be cool to be able to record my matches. Awesome update, all around.


----------



## Marth Valentine (Oct 24, 2007)

_Could someone tell me why break the targets is interesting at all? I want to play a fighting game this has nothing to do with fighting.

-sigh- Team smash.... stop it please... 

Also team smash that new PictoChat stage scares me what if someone draws a giant 
*Spoiler*:  



Penis 


... I really don't want to fight on a giant 
*Spoiler*:  



Penis 


with hair on it.... 

and stuff.... 




*Spoiler*:  



Penis , Sorry I had to do it one more time 


_


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 24, 2007)

Great update about the recording feature, I expected something like it to be included.

It just makes me wish the Wii had a harddrive


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 24, 2007)

Marth Valentine said:


> _Could someone tell me why break the targets is interesting at all? I want to play a fighting game this has nothing to do with fighting.
> 
> -sigh- Team smash.... stop it please... _



Ready for another go, guys?

I'll start:


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 24, 2007)

Sweet to see Break the Targets returning. The new features are neat too.

The most awesome thing about this update is easily replays.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 24, 2007)

I want BOARD THE PLATFORMS! back too.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 24, 2007)

So I have a question...
How the heck is the DS icon from the new pictochat stage come into play in all of this?
Does it screw up the "theory" of the icon names?
And if not,who the hell is gonna be a character for that? 
A drawn to life character! 

But yeah,I think the picto chat stage rocks,I love Sakurai for making a huge stage like Temple[hate small stages],Targets re-introduced with 5 different levels is fricken awsome,and replays.amagawd.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 24, 2007)

Marth Valentine said:


> _Could someone tell me why break the targets is interesting at all? I want to play a fighting game this has nothing to do with fighting._


----------



## Xell (Oct 24, 2007)

Smash Bros. Website said:
			
		

> A target-breaking mode has appeared in every game in the Smash series. It’s a mode that challenges you to break ten targets within a given time limit—basically, a game for those who salivate at the thought of speed runs.



SAKURAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 24, 2007)

No no no Animal Crossing characters no DS characters. They will not exist. The symbols are there because they are themed stages. That is all. The end.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 24, 2007)

i'm sure that they will make 5 level stages for each character... after all it got deeeelaaaayeeed...


----------



## Marth Valentine (Oct 24, 2007)

_No one answered my question... -pouts-

-.-; someone answer my question and stop doing that facepalm thing its getting really old and its no longer funny you guys.... stop stealing from the chan sites...

why is this targer thing fun!!! -is about to go super peach-

T-T I don't get it... seems pretty useless to me..._


----------



## Xell (Oct 24, 2007)

Marth Valentine said:


> _No one answered my question... -pouts-
> 
> -.-; someone answer my question and stop doing that facepalm thing its getting really old and its no longer funny you guys.... stop stealing from the chan sites...
> 
> ...



I don't find it fun. Now stop posting.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 25, 2007)

why is this thread's intelligence dropping?


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 25, 2007)

Hiro Nakamura said:


> I don't find it fun. Now stop posting.



Do what he says. He has a sword and can stop time...


----------



## Marth Valentine (Oct 25, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> why is this thread's intelligence dropping?



_ .... ummmm 

Because we have people posting things like Hiro Nakamura over there. 



...OH! and the push back on the release date made all the patient and smart people kind of like get a "oh fuck it" sort of attitude until the game is a lot closer to the release date._



> Do what he says. He has a sword and can stop time...



_ ... I got turnips and turnips are ultra mega cheat hacking ..._


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 25, 2007)

Marth Valentine said:


> _No one answered my question... -pouts-
> 
> -.-; someone answer my question and stop doing that facepalm thing its getting really old and its no longer funny you guys.... stop stealing from the chan sites...
> 
> ...



You are never going to get a satisfying answer.  This is because people have different opinions on things.  You see, an opinion is "a personal belief or judgment that is not founded on proof or certainty".  Therefore, a person's opinion on whether or not Break the Targets is fun will differ from another person.  Its not a science with a right or wrong answer, so please stop asking about why its fun.  There will always be people who like it, and people who don't like it.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 25, 2007)

​


> The self-proclaimed king of Dream Land formally joins the brawl! Mechanizing his wooden mallet, he delivers a mighty, earth-shaking blow!
> He joins as a member of the heavyweight class alongside Bowser and Donkey Kong. Can he defeat Kirby?!
> 
> ​



Unexpected but not unwelcome...


----------



## Caustic (Oct 25, 2007)

King DeDeDe makes me smile. 

How do you pronounce that? I always think I've got it wrong.

*Edit:* Kirby's new hat doesn't float my boat, but there wasn't much else that could have been done.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I wasn't expecting Dedede but it sure calls for something interesting. Another heavyweight is it. I wonder what kind of attacks he'll use besides that mallet.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 25, 2007)

Yay, more new characters! It's about time we got something after Sonic.


----------



## /root (Oct 25, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Unexpected but not unwelcome...



Apparently he was one of the most requested characters to appear in the game, back when Sakurai opened an email address for suggestions.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 25, 2007)

That surprises me, I could think of a lot more people I'd rather see, but I like DeDeDe so it's fine with me...


----------



## /root (Oct 25, 2007)

QQ, who had the sig that had the massive Smash Bros fantasy roster in it?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 25, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Unexpected but not unwelcome...



Really? He was requested under the lines of Ike and Lucas, so people wanted DeDeDe to be in. Some even moreso than Ridley.

So, so far every popular requested Nintendo character has been shown to be in the game.

Not to mention, Sakurai loev Kirby.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 25, 2007)

This update gets a big fat _mehhhhh_

Never played Kirby games but this guy never looked that interesting. Looks like he'll just be 1 fat ice climber clone.

Lots of people mentioned him so I dunno why it's much of a surprise. 

Wish they would add someone I'm excited about :[


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2007)

cool I've been sorta hoping for DeDeDe since he was my favorite part of Kirby 64


----------



## Seany (Oct 25, 2007)

Hell yes!!  King Dedede! more Dream Land characters!
god i love new characters


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 25, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Never played Kirby games



There is your answer, and the source of a NUMBER of problems. Play the games, foo!

Unlike most Nintendo villains, DeDeDe isn't just kidnapping and stealing shit, he's just purposely a dick to Kirby because hes jealous of him.

And in most games, DeDeDe isn't even the main villain. It's normally some dark thing.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 25, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Never played Kirby games...


----------



## Hiruko (Oct 25, 2007)

I have Kirby's adventure on Virtual Console .

Yea, Dedede's good. I hope he can inflate.


----------



## /root (Oct 25, 2007)

You guys need to stop using Palmaggedon so fleetingly.

Also:

............................................________
....................................,.-‘”................``~.,
.............................,.-”...............................“-.,
.........................,/..........................................”:,
.....................,?.................................................\,
.................../.....................................................,}
................./...............................................,:`^`..}
.............../..............................................,:”........./
..............?.....__....................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..........................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_..................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/..}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............/
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............/
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(....;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-..............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,...................................|,.../...\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,..............................\
................................`:,,........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,................,%`>--==``
........................................_\.........._,-%.....`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``.............`\


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 25, 2007)

This was a great update, Brawl needed more villains for Emissary.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 25, 2007)

I wonder if Big Boss will be an alternate Snake costume...


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 25, 2007)

I wonder what DeDeDe's Final Smash will be like?


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, it's about time! King Dedede has been long since overdue. 

Add Ridley, Ganon, possibly Pokey, King K. Rool, and Mewtwo and we'll have a true Nintendo villain invasion for this Brawl. 

I strongly doubt Pokey and the King, though...


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 25, 2007)

This update is lame.. Never been a fan of Kirby characters.. (Except for Kirby )
Now that Dedede is in, a Ridley update better be coming soon..



Santen Kesshun said:


> Wish they would add someone I'm excited about :[



You know, it would be alot easier if you wanted someone besides Bomberman, Hector and.. Toad? -_-


----------



## Yunus (Oct 25, 2007)

It sounds like fun =)

Cant wait.

~Yunus


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 25, 2007)

King Dedede... about time we got more villains.

yay, we're nearing total amount of characters in Melee!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 25, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Well, it's about time! King Dedede has been long since overdue.
> 
> Add Ridley, Ganon, possibly Pokey, King K. Rool, and Mewtwo and we'll have a true Nintendo villain invasion for this Brawl.
> 
> I strongly doubt Pokey and the King, though...



Pokey's in as an AT.


----------



## Hiruko (Oct 25, 2007)

Whos' pokey again? >__<


----------



## Shiron (Oct 25, 2007)

Sweet, King DeDeDe. I was expecting him to be an assist trophy, but him being an actual character is a welcome surprise.

I do wonder what his moveset will be like, beyond the use of his mallet, though...


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 25, 2007)

awesome dedede. but yeah what moves will he have...? o.O


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 25, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Add Ridley, Ganon, possibly Pokey, King K. Rool, and Mewtwo and we'll have a true Nintendo villain invasion for this Brawl.


Well Mewtwo was only a villian once and then became more of an anti hero. I would love for Mewtwo and Ganondorf to return. I'm cirtain Ridley will be a boss but it would be cool to see a Metroid villian thats playable like Sylux. I'd also love to play as King K. Rool.

Its good to see the first preview of Kirby's swallowing power, and I was hoping to see King Dedede.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 25, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Pokey's in as an AT.


But along with Tails he has yet to be confirmed by picture or video as far as I know. And no real credible source has confirmed them either. 

Pics or it didn't happen, etc.



Gaiash said:


> Well Mewtwo was only a villian once and then became more of an anti hero.


Oh, trust me. I'm well aware of Mewtwo's anime story.

But I was just going off of Sakurai's opinion of the character. I mean, Mewtwo was with Ganondorf and Giga Bowser in Event 51 in Melee. Which was basically the "Super Villain" event match.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 25, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> But along with Tails he has yet to be confirmed by picture or video as far as I know. And no real credible source has confirmed them either.
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen, etc.


The smashboarders are trusthworhty 

haha, not really... I'd like to see videos or pictures of Tails and Pokey as well. And all the other AT's that were supposedly in the demo.


----------



## Jazz (Oct 25, 2007)

WHERE THE FUCK IS CAPTAIN FALCON?!

*cries*


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 25, 2007)

Are you guys really happy that sonic will be in it?? I mean I love sonic, but I don't know how well he'll fit into this game.......and does anyone know if they're keeping Zelda/Shiek?!?!?


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 25, 2007)

ah. if we're talking about villains... then i want alex!!!


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 25, 2007)

Jihad said:


> Are you guys really happy that sonic will be in it?? I mean I love sonic, but I don't know how well he'll fit into this game.......and does anyone know if they're keeping Zelda/Shiek?!?!?



um....have u seen the gameplay?


----------



## jkingler (Oct 25, 2007)

> Add Ridley, Ganon, possibly Pokey, King K. Rool, and Mewtwo and we'll have a true Nintendo villain invasion for this Brawl.


Those guys would be cool.  What would be badass, though, would be Robotnik or Dr. Wily/Sigma. Or Dark Samus/Metal Sonic/Shadow/Protoman, as a sort of bonus. 

What would have me spaz out, though, would be characters from Castlevania, Megaman, Streets of Rage, etc. Imagine Richter or Alucard. Badasssssss...

Also, if they put Axe Armor in there as an Easter Egg, that would be awesome. XD


> I strongly doubt Pokey and the King, though...


King K. Rool <<<< Bowser, so I wouldn't really expect them to add him, given that they are both large reptilian royal baddies. 

Not sure who Pokey is, though.

/will have to wait for Brawl, since Melee is not working on yon Wii

And I agree: Bomberman would be amazing.  As would characters from Pitfall, Dig Dug, and Bubble Bobble, to a lesser extent. They would be unexpected and nostalgic win.

EDIT: Yeah, Sonic's gameplay is badass, from what I can tell. Very fluid, fast, and full of panache.


----------



## Ryoshi (Oct 25, 2007)

THEY SHOULD ADD GUMBY!

You know how crazy that would BE!?!?!!?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 25, 2007)

Hiruko said:


> Whos' pokey again? >__<



The little fat kid who was Ness' next door neighbor in EarthBound who decides to be mean to Ness thruoghout the adventure.  Not saying more until EarthBound comes out.  I got plans 

King Dedede is awesome, kinda felt he would be in it somewhere.  I hope they keep some characters secret though until the release and we unlock them and be surprised.


----------



## Splyte (Oct 25, 2007)

wow im not extremely excited about dedede but it is pretty cool. i had a feeling he was gonna be in in some form. right now on the dojo we have 23 characters (including ZSS) and luigi and falcon are a pretty safe bet even though they arnt on the dojo so already we are one character behind melee and we are in OCT still. im starting to think about a 35+ sized roster. anyone else feel that way?


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 25, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> um....have u seen the gameplay?



Sorry, but no I havn't


----------



## Banshi (Oct 25, 2007)

Ketsuban said:


> im starting to think about a 35+ sized roster. anyone else feel that way?


I thinking 50+ since this game IS going to be out for the next 5 years or more


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 25, 2007)

I added King Dedede to the character chart


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 25, 2007)

Jihad said:


> Are you guys really happy that sonic will be in it?? I mean I love sonic, but I don't know how well he'll fit into this game.......and does anyone know if they're keeping Zelda/Shiek?!?!?



He fits pretty well last time I played the game. :amazed

And fuck yes for King Dedede.  That completes the Kirby triumvirate!


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow, you played it already??


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes, that lucky arse played the demo.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 25, 2007)

Jealous


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 25, 2007)

A lot of you may find this interesting: 



The 1999 Melee poll results, apparently.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 25, 2007)

um still the only evil villain is ganondorf

Villains
1.Bowser Koopa=not evil
2.Meta Kight=not evil
3.King Dee Dee=not evil 
4.Ganondorf=Evil


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 25, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> um still the only evil villain is ganondorf
> 
> Villains
> 1.Bowser Koopa=not evil
> ...



hmmmm...if Kirby save Zelda instead of Peach, then I put my bet that Bowser will join the good side.

_"__ARRRRR!!!!  No one kidnap Peach except for me!!!"_


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 25, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> _"__ARRRRR!!!!  No one kidnap Peach except for me!!!"_


Thread won.


----------



## Hiruko (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow, this thread is about to dry up. Ok everyone, lets think of characters! 

Ima' gonna make my list.

Lucario
Blaziken
Mii
Paper Mario
Bomberman
Megaman
*Roy*
Chibi Robo ()
Ai-ai (sp?)
*Captain Falcon*


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2007)

Jihad said:


> Are you guys really happy that sonic will be in it?? I mean I love sonic, but I don't know how well he'll fit into this game.......and does anyone know if they're keeping Zelda/Shiek?!?!?



The developers of TLoZ:TP said that they created two models for Zelda (which includes Shiek), and one for Ganondorf.  The developers of SSBB have reserve the right to tweak or deny them though


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> *endless stream of facepalms*



oh god that was so epic I actually fell out of my chair


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh snaps! DeDeDe!
I remember him in Kirby Crystal shards on the 64,was pretty awsome.
Seems a bit like mallets are the new swords now,huh? Ice climbers,him,and and kirby's side B move[Which by the way now does *two* swings now].
He's probaly a high jumper like kirby by sucking in and stuff.
Uhhh,maybe one of his moves is slamming his hammer into the ground and stars pop out,or him sucking in air then blasting it out like in Kirby Advance.

Always welcoming new characters though! Now I'm definatly curious to see who else will be in it.



			
				Melee Poll said:
			
		

> Red=Made it
> Black=Item/AT
> Blue=Unconfirmed
> 
> ...



Assuming that everyone from melee comes back;Some of these I hope dont make it;some not sure;and I just wanna be suprised really


----------



## HEATAQUA (Oct 25, 2007)

Awesome! King Dedede is in Brawl!,Now I'll just wait for Geno,Megaman,Ridley,K.Rool,and RayMKIII to appear then my list will be complete


----------



## Ignis Solus (Oct 25, 2007)

King Dedede was on my list actually, the only other villains I want that were on my list are Mewtwo and Ridley.

If there is one more Kirby character, Gooey would be a good choice, he'd be quite an innovative character, in my book, what with his only "appendage" being his tongue. Him and Yoshi could have a "tongue battle"! xD


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 25, 2007)

My guess is that Dedede will be one of the faster heavyweight characters like Ganondorf seeing as how athletic he must be if he can jump to the ceiling and run around everywhere in the original Kirby games.


----------



## Noah (Oct 25, 2007)

Dedede, eh? All I need now are Ridley and Mike Jones (even as assist characters) and my list is complete.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 25, 2007)

I guess Krystal is confirmed to show up in some form for Brawl.




Shes listed as doing VA for Knuckle Joe, so that seems reliable. It also says Krystal, so that is what, the 4th confirmation of someone being in the game from somewhere that ISN'T the Dojo?


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 25, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I guess Krystal is confirmed to show up in some form for Brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol,funny how alot of people didnt want her to be in it.
I wouldnt mind her being a playable character,as long as falco gets in too luigi-fied or new moveset;And people cant complain about no more girl characters.
Cept,what would she use to fight? her 1337 staff?


----------



## 4KT (Oct 25, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Will this game still have the simple controls from the last two?  Like Up B, Down A, etc?  I'd hate to have it streetfighter'd.



yeah, it's the same


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 25, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I guess Krystal is confirmed to show up in some form for Brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ugh. I'm gonna have to cut myself if this keeps up


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 25, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> ugh. I'm gonna have to cut myself if this keeps up



What, talks of characters? Or unintentional leaks?


----------



## Ignis Solus (Oct 25, 2007)

^ Krystal from Star Fox Adventures? She's on a lot of lists(mine too)...But I have a feeling that she will be an assist trophy, like with Pokeball Deoxys raining on the fan roster parade.

We need more female characters, imo... ._.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 25, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> What, talks of characters? Or unintentional leaks?



Krystal.

in other words, characters I do not want! (or don't really care) to be in. I pray she's an AT because her ahead of Lyn is blasphemy.

..I just want something to pump me up for this game. I'm not _feeling_ it atm.

/personal problem


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 25, 2007)

Me thinks the first picture of DeDeDe being carried is his intro >_>


----------



## Wesley (Oct 25, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I guess Krystal is confirmed to show up in some form for Brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> Shes listed as doing VA for Knuckle Joe, so that seems reliable. It also says Krystal, so that is what, the 4th confirmation of someone being in the game from somewhere that ISN'T the Dojo?



Damn furries.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 25, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Me thinks the first picture of DeDeDe being carried is his intro >_>




_And now u must die!"_

yeah...I think so too.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm... Interesting to see Krystal confirmed; hope she's a playble character, as I think her moveset would definitely be diverse enough for her to not be a clone if it's focused around her staff (Fire, Quake, Boost, using the staff itself, ect.). She wouldn't be my first choice to play as, but would still be someone I'd have fun just messing around with.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 25, 2007)

Shiron said:


> Hmm... Interesting to see Krystal confirmed; hope she's a playble character, as I think her moveset would definitely be diverse enough for her to not be a clone if it's focused around her staff (Fire, Quake, Boost, using the staff itself, ect.). She wouldn't be my first choice to play as, but would still be someone I'd have fun just messing around with.



It's just weird to see ALL of the ones from different parts of the request tree to be given some wink in Brawl. Ike, Lucas, Ridley, Krystal, DeDeDe.

In b4 stuff of Simon Belmont or Megaman begins to rear its head.


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 25, 2007)

Brawl needs:
1.) Villains (Playable or Not)
2.) More Female Playable Characters
3.) Not Raiden
4.) An Earlier Release Date
5.) Not Raiden
6.) Liquid Snake 

He would strangle things with his bare hands and have more lives than a cat.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 25, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Brawl needs:
> 1.) Villains (Playable or Not)
> 2.) More Female Playable Characters
> 3.) Not Raiden
> ...



Why not Raiden?  He's cool...I mean....he can shoot lighting and all....and HE'S A GOD!!!!!  COME ON!!!!


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 25, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I guess Krystal is confirmed to show up in some form for Brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> Shes listed as doing VA for Knuckle Joe, so that seems reliable. It also says Krystal, so that is what, the 4th confirmation of someone being in the game from somewhere that ISN'T the Dojo?


!

Nice find.

I'm going with playable character. Sakurai said he wanted more females and since she has a staff she would have a rather unique moveset.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 25, 2007)

Kick ass! 

I've been using your Smash wall for a few weeks now. :]


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 25, 2007)

It is nice to get another heavyweight fighter though. I do hope that there is a few more in the pipeline; Ganondorf (if he returns) seems like a good bet.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice wallpaper Yoshi! I favourited it on Dev ;D


----------



## Spiral Man (Oct 25, 2007)

I am Going to buy a wii now


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 25, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Kick ass!
> 
> I've been using your Smash wall for a few weeks now. :]



Aww, I feel loved
I'm actually thinking about making team wallpapers too

And I wanna draw them in a cartoon style too...<<


----------



## Caustic (Oct 26, 2007)

King DeDeDe's special attacks?

That hammer looks rather scary. Nice Upgrade, though.

And on another thought, can King DeDeDe fly? I remember him flying in the Kirby games, but he looks like a heavy character for Brawl. Heavy Characters who can multi-jump seem like they come close to defeating the disadvantages of being heavy.

P.S: Why does the US Site take so long to update?


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 26, 2007)

lol DeDeDe has walking turnips

He shouldn't be able to fly, but maybe suck in air and kinda float down slowly. That would make sense too in combination with his crappy horizontal recovery of an UpSpecial. Otherwise your left canceling it at the height of the jump and then maybe air dodging towards the stage if they'll let you...

His hammer reminds me of Roy's charge attack...


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 26, 2007)

King Dedede's special moves have been posted on the Dojo.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 26, 2007)

Hmm well seeing this guys moves changes my opinion of him a bit. Looks promising 

Even though I like the speedier characters, this guy will likely be fun to try a couple times or to obliterate people in 4 person fights


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 26, 2007)

I will fill the field with Waddles!!! BWAHAHA!


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 26, 2007)

Grevane said:


> My guess is that Dedede will be one of the faster heavyweight characters like Ganondorf seeing as how athletic he must be if he can jump to the ceiling and run around everywhere in the original Kirby games.


Called it. 


> You can even walk around with it charged up, but you can?t save the charge by pressing the shield button.


So you can walk around until it finishes charging up, but you can't save it up like DK's or Samus's Standard B? I'm also wondering if the Waddle Dee Toss is made in two motions like Peach's Vegetable Toss or just one. My bet's on his Standard B being his unusually powerful vacuum suck from the Kirby Games.

He'll be an interesting character to mess around with.


----------



## Hiruko (Oct 26, 2007)

I wonder what his final smash will be. 

*goes to wikipedia* *edits in new picture to be friendly* *finds nothing*

Crap. Oh well, i guess they'll just have to make something up. I guess a link/meta-knight/Ike one'd do.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2007)

Finally, a good way to end the weekend.,...

Santen Kesshun sucking my--

Kind Dedede

His Special moves........

Im satisfied


----------



## Hector Kun (Oct 26, 2007)

> *
> 
> *King Dedede: Special Moves
> 
> ...




I have been pretty busy... the character seems pretty dumb... I mena it looks like a fat penguin ...BUT! his moves are cool and he seems awesome for a heavy weight

but we ALL KNOW

Giga Bowser > All​


----------



## Hiruko (Oct 26, 2007)

Is he gonna have his voice from the cartoon? Apparently that was also the voice of the announcer on pokemon stadium .


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 26, 2007)

wow, Dedede's moves look promising. I never enjoyed using heavyweight characters but I'm going to give Dedede a try.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 26, 2007)

Hiruko said:


> Is he gonna have his voice from the cartoon? Apparently that was also the voice of the announcer on pokemon stadium .



Ugh..I hope not.

4kids ruined the continuity of the anime when they dubbed it, and shat on Meta Knight with a spanyard accent. They also gave DeDeDe a hick voice.

We know Meta Knight lost the el failure voice, lets hope that varmin' voice of DeDeDe never rears its fucking head here.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 26, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Ugh..I hope not.
> 
> 4kids ruined the continuity of the anime when they dubbed it, and shat on Meta Knight with a spanyard accent. They also gave DeDeDe a hick voice.
> 
> We know Meta Knight lost the el failure voice, lets hope that varmin' voice of DeDeDe never hears its fucking head here.



lol I don't think they'd make a mistake like that in a game this big.

I hope.




"Shion" you're mine, just wait  I'll get u next week


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2007)

Rural Dedede? XD


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 26, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> I added King Dedede to the character chart


why yoshi and wario on the mario section?


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 26, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> why yoshi and wario on the mario section?


----------



## Hiruko (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, actually its because while they both have their own franchises now, they both origionated in the mario franchise. Though I agree that since wario is in his warioware clothes, he ought to be in his own section.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 26, 2007)

It doesn't warrant a palm to the face.

Yoshi doesn't have the emblem of the Mario series, which is the same for Wario.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 26, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I guess Krystal is confirmed to show up in some form for Brawl.
> 
> da link
> 
> Shes listed as doing VA for Knuckle Joe, so that seems reliable. It also says Krystal, so that is what, the 4th confirmation of someone being in the game from somewhere that ISN'T the Dojo?



what are the other 3?


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 26, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> why yoshi and wario on the mario section?




The reason they are there is because they came from Mario games before they got their own titles. If a Warioware character other than Wario is announced I will give him his own section but for now hes up there with Mario.



Goofy Titan said:


> It doesn't warrant a palm to the face.
> 
> Yoshi doesn't have the emblem of the Mario series, which is the same for Wario.


I wasn't sorting by emblems I was sorting by games.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Oct 26, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> The reason they are there is because they came from Mario games before they got their own titles. If a Warioware character other than Wario is announced I will give him his own section but for now hes up there with Mario.
> 
> 
> I wasn't sorting by emblems I was sorting by games.



Well if a second Warioware character is revealed, it will most likely be Mona. I'd prefer Ashley, as she could send her foes to hell!  But seriously, a second Warioware character is an unlikely thing. (Watch one get announced now that I've said this. ._.)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 26, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> what are the other 3?



Ganondorf, Shiek, and Luigi.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 26, 2007)

Glad they decided to show us his moves[unlike Lucas ]
The up move seems sorta basic,but seems pretty powerful when coming down,and will only be useful if your straight under the edge,if your far away,your screwed 

They're getting technical with all this new stuff,move cancelling? xD
I wonder if you cancel it,if you'll be able to re-do it?

The throwing of the smalls guys seems nice,better than Peach's turnips 

And sweet hammer move,I like the fact you can run away while charging it


----------



## Castiel (Oct 26, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Ganondorf, Shiek, and Luigi.



oh yeah I mentioned earlier the ganon/shiek leak   what happened that said Luigi was coming


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 26, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> oh yeah I mentioned earlier the ganon/shiek leak   what happened that said Luigi was coming


During a Nintendo event a staff member used Luigi as an example of returning characters.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Oct 26, 2007)

King Dedede's modes are awesome 
i can't wait for his Final Smash


----------



## Banshi (Oct 26, 2007)

I think his fs will have something to do with his hammer......duh


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 26, 2007)

THE BAN HAMMER.

Oh my, it works.

Whoever DeDeDe hits with the hammer gets banned for the rest of the match :3


----------



## Ignis Solus (Oct 26, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> THE BAN HAMMER.
> 
> Oh my, it works.
> 
> Whoever DeDeDe hits with the hammer gets banned for the rest of the match :3



That would be even more hilarious if voice chat (by some miracle) is added. You could yell, "BANHAMMAR!!!" into the mike and break the opposing player's eardrums. xD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 26, 2007)

It'd be even better than during the Final Smash, this audio travesty plays.



Yes, its a different series, but that song is so bad its awesome.


----------



## Kyousuke (Oct 26, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> It'd be even better than during the Final Smash, this audio travesty plays.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, its a different series, but that song is so bad its awesome.



That song sounded like someone was puking through the whole thing. It almost made me.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 26, 2007)

ninjamaster195 said:


> That song sounded like someone was puking through the whole thing. It almost made me.



..Darn.. With a comment like that, how can I not listen to it now? 

And Dedede looks annoying.. really annoying lol.
I want better updates


----------



## jkingler (Oct 26, 2007)

Ness looked annoying to me, initially, but that's because I wasn't at all familiar with his game of origin. Not that I am in love with his character, but he has plenty of redeeming characteristics, and many love to use him. So give Dedede a chance, at least: the game's not even out yet. He's not a character I've been waiting to hear about or anything, but you know SSBB will have some awesome updates later on--Nintendo's never been fond of laying out the whole deck at once. A few 2's here, an 8 there, then, bam, an ACE (e.g. Sonic, Metaknight, Wario, Snake, and more to come, no doubt).


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 26, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> The reason they are there is because they came from Mario games before they got their own titles. If a Warioware character other than Wario is announced I will give him his own section but for now hes up there with Mario.
> 
> 
> I wasn't sorting by emblems I was sorting by games.



See? Was it really that hard to understand why those two were grouped with the Mario people without him saying so? He used common sense to group them.

Which some other people lack. Therefore ~ facepalm



Kalam Mekhar said:


> Ness looked annoying to me, initially, but that's because I wasn't at all familiar with his game of origin. Not that I am in love with his character, but he has plenty of redeeming characteristics, and many love to use him. So give Dedede a chance, at least: the game's not even out yet. He's not a character I've been waiting to hear about or anything, but you know SSBB will have some awesome updates later on--Nintendo's never been fond of laying out the whole deck at once. A few 2's here, an 8 there, then, bam, an ACE (e.g. Sonic, Metaknight, Wario, Snake, and more to come, no doubt).



Well said.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 26, 2007)

I can't help but think that the Brawl creators are making many of the characters look more cuter on purpose


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 26, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> I can't help but think that the Brawl creators are making many of the characters look more cuter on purpose


It's only so that we get more satisfaction by smacking their cute faces down into the concrete


----------



## Ignis Solus (Oct 26, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> It'd be even better than during the Final Smash, this audio travesty plays.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, its a different series, but that song is so bad its awesome.



ADHD ACTIVATED 



Kalam Mekhar said:


> Ness looked annoying to me, initially, but that's because I wasn't at all familiar with his game of origin. Not that I am in love with his character, but he has plenty of redeeming characteristics, and many love to use him. So give Dedede a chance, at least: the game's not even out yet. He's not a character I've been waiting to hear about or anything, but you know SSBB will have some awesome updates later on--Nintendo's never been fond of laying out the whole deck at once. A few 2's here, an 8 there, then, bam, an ACE (e.g. Sonic, Metaknight, Wario, Snake, and more to come, no doubt).



That sir, was a damn good quality post. 

Well perhaps someone has mentioned this before, but what if the Mii was a character, and you could make it your Mii...


----------



## jkingler (Oct 26, 2007)

> Well perhaps someone has mentioned this before, but what if the Mii was a character, and you could make it your Mii...


If you could customize it, that would be epic. You know. Speed/strength/weight/moveset/etc.


----------



## Ryoshi (Oct 26, 2007)

So is Ness gone for good?


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 26, 2007)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Ness looked annoying to me, initially, but that's because I wasn't at all familiar with his game of origin. Not that I am in love with his character, but he has plenty of redeeming characteristics, and many love to use him. So give Dedede a chance, at least: the game's not even out yet. He's not a character I've been waiting to hear about or anything, but you know SSBB will have some awesome updates later on--Nintendo's never been fond of laying out the whole deck at once. A few 2's here, an 8 there, then, bam, an ACE (e.g. Sonic, Metaknight, Wario, Snake, and more to come, no doubt).



Your right, I can't really say anything against that.

For me though, there has yet to be an "Ace". Snake and Ike maybe, but nothing else about this game really blows my mind yet. I just really want specific characters in above others. Of course, thinking like that is not only selfish, it's retarted. I just wish that something would truly blow my mind, and make this game unbeatable. Maybe I should try and broaden my preferences 

Just me complaining about nothing important really lol.



Ryoshi said:


> So is Ness gone for good?



Oh, and no.. Ness is not gone


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 27, 2007)

Ness is up in the air. Sakurai mentioning him in Lucas' update can be interpreted both ways.  But I personally believe he'll return. He was the only American & Japanese Mother protagonist AND Lucas' moveset is looking original enough to bring Ness back.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm going to start a funny story called:  "Sakurai's Interview"  I dunno if it is done before so....

_Today, we'll start developing Super Smash Bros. Brawl.  It will be the best yet.  Too be the the best, we need charater.  It is time for us to take names, because we're about kicking ass, and we're about making games_
Reggie: _YEAH!!!!!!_

Next up:  Mario, Link, Link, Pikachu, Kirby


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 27, 2007)

Ness will definitely be back. They wouldn't take him out and put in this new guy all of a sudden.

He, Captain, Jigglypuff, and Luigi are the original secret characters. I guarantee they are all coming back.*


*as long as Sakurai hasn't lost his mind...which I sometimes wonder about.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 27, 2007)

Found an interesting article on IGN:


They make some good points on characters being in braw,and the whole hype on characters have "costumes",which allow them different movesets,like mario's costume being Dr.Mario and being able to use his moveset,yet,not take up a character spot.

It'd be interesting to see 

There's one every time a new character is introduced,like the last one was about 

It's nice to think about possibilities.


----------



## Hiruko (Oct 27, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Found an interesting article on IGN:
> 
> 
> They make some good points on characters being in braw,and the whole hype on characters have "costumes",which allow them different movesets,like mario's costume being Dr.Mario and being able to use his moveset,yet,not take up a character spot.
> ...



I agree with *everything written in that article.*


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 27, 2007)

No Sonic's shitty friends.  Shadow's just gonna have gats and roll in his armored vehicle as his final smash for all we know.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 27, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> No Sonic's shitty friends.  Shadow's just gonna have gats and roll in his armored vehicle as his final smash for all we know.



Lol they screwed shadow up big time in his last game.So dissapointing.

I highly doubt they'd do more people to a cameo icon though.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Oct 27, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Found an interesting article on IGN:
> 
> 
> They make some good points on characters being in brawl,and the whole hype on characters have "costumes",which allow them different movesets,like mario's costume being Dr.Mario and being able to use his moveset,yet,not take up a character spot.
> ...



The Pokemon Trainer is Red, the male character from Fire Red and Leaf Green. Perhaps when you change his color, you instead get a different set of Starters and a costume of the male character from the corresponding game.

Fire Red/Leaf Green(Kanto) Costume: Squirtle+Ivysaur+Charizard
Gold/Silver(Johto) or Colosseum(Orre) Costume: Chikorita+Quilava+Feraligatr
Ruby/Sapphire(Hoenn) Costume: Mudkip+Grovyle+Blaziken
Diamond/Pearl(Sinnoh) Costume: Turtwig+Monferno+Empoleon

This won't happen in Brawl, but I can't help but speak my mind about it. Especially since I prefer the Hoenn starters to the Kanto starters.



Kalam Mekhar said:


> If you could customize it, that would be epic. You know. Speed/strength/weight/moveset/etc.



Speed, strength, and weight are easy. You can adjust how stocky or thin your Mii is on the Mii Channel, the Mii you upload onto Brawl will have those stats given depending on how you adjusted your Mii. I would doubt that they would let this in, people would be making broken characters left and right.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 27, 2007)

Hmm,rumours of having havok in brawl;Where you can move around freely,like Halo or Half Life 2.

IMO,this would suck.
I like the side to side action of smash bros,and it'd be more harder/complicated to execute moves and whatnot...
Some people would like it to be Halo for some reason;Whata bout you guys?


----------



## Trunkten (Oct 27, 2007)

I bought a GameCube simply for Melee, and it is this game that makes me wish I had a Wii, alas I cannot afford such an investment at the moment. Still, despite promising myself that I wouldn't spend such ridiculous amounts of money on a games console again after the huge prices prices slapped on the recent consoles, I am awfully tempted...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 27, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> No Sonic's shitty friends.



Too late. Tails was confirmed at E for All to be an AT.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 27, 2007)

Trunkten said:


> I bought a GameCube simply for Melee, and it is this game that makes me wish I had a Wii, alas I cannot afford such an investment at the moment. Still, despite promising myself that I wouldn't spend such ridiculous amounts of money on a games console again after the huge prices prices slapped on the recent consoles, I am awfully tempted...



Wuuuut? 


The Wii is cheapsauce, I don't think anyone has any reason to complain over it's price lol.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Oct 27, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Hmm,rumours of having havok in brawl;Where you can move around freely,like Halo or Half Life 2.
> 
> IMO,this would suck.
> I like the side to side action of smash bros,and it'd be more harder/complicated to execute moves and whatnot...
> Some people would like it to be Halo for some reason;Whata bout you guys?



It would suck. I'd get my Smash Brothers RPG spin-off way before they get into any free-moving crap.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 27, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Hmm,rumours of having havok in brawl;Where you can move around freely,like Halo or Half Life 2.
> 
> IMO,this would suck.
> I like the side to side action of smash bros,and it'd be more harder/complicated to execute moves and whatnot...
> Some people would like it to be Halo for some reason;Whata bout you guys?



Havok is a physics engine, which can apply weight and density to objects.

Which means, a heavy Bowser flying would have its immersion added by the fact its physics driving him up and down.

It's a step over Melee, where everything felt floaty.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 27, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Havok is a physics engine, which can apply weight and density to objects.
> 
> Which means, a heavy Bowser flying would have its immersion added by the fact its physics driving him up and down.
> 
> It's a step over Melee, where everything felt floaty.



There's no doubt in my mind that it wouldn't make it,that's for sure,just the talk about it even makes me wonder why everyone would want it like that?
(And that in the Havoc site,in the HTML coding,there was a spot for brawl,but then it quickly dissapeared.)
Espcially since it's been like this since the beggining,if they did,it'd screw the whole game up.
Then other people are complaining that the percentage system sucks;Sheesh.


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 27, 2007)

The only guys I'm really expecting are villains: King K. Rool (maybe), Ridley, Ganondorf, and the rest of non-cloned Melee crew. My money is on the last third-party character being Megaman but I guess Bomberman is fine too. Other than those I don't really have any preferences, the more the merrier. 


Mishudo said:


> Then other people are complaining that the percentage system sucks;Sheesh.


I'm surprised those people even made it to the third installment of the series.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 27, 2007)

Beggars can't be choosey;If you don't like it,don't play it.
They want _health bars_,What is this?


----------



## Ignis Solus (Oct 27, 2007)

Percentage system is perfect for Smash Brothers. Part of what makes it a unique fighting game. If there were health bars, then things would be too orderly, and the matches too short.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 27, 2007)

Knuckles would make a great character for Brawl (no Shadow, KNUCKLES) and I dare anyone to disagree with me.

Also, Eggman.


----------



## ?verity (Oct 27, 2007)

_Health bars?_ Wtf? 

I personally want more Fire Emblem and LOZ


----------



## Dark Aether (Oct 28, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Knuckles would make a great character for Brawl (no Shadow, KNUCKLES) and I dare anyone to disagree with me.
> 
> Also, Eggman.



Disagreement: WTF??? You completely disregard Tails!!! For Shame...


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 28, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Too late. Tails was confirmed at E for All to be an AT.



I meant as alternate colors, new characters, etc.  Only Metal Sonic and Big the Cat allowed.  Cream can be a final boss for all I care.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 28, 2007)

Dedede ... he got confirmed ... this is the happiest day of my life


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 28, 2007)

cheifrocka said:


> Dedede ... he got confirmed ... this is the happiest day of my life



.... 

Argh. Hopefully Sakurai will announce a veteran fighter sometime this week.. Not seeing Ness, Luigi, CF and Jigglypuff is starting to get on my nerves 

Its gotten to the point that I'd rather see an update for one of them instead of a new character..


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 28, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I meant as alternate colors, new characters, etc.  Only Metal Sonic and Big the Cat allowed.  Cream can be a final boss for all I care.



Big? NO D:

I bet if he was in, his Final Smash would simply him finding Froggy. Thats it.


----------



## Aman (Oct 28, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> ....
> 
> Argh. Hopefully Sakurai will announce a veteran fighter sometime this week.. Not seeing Ness, Luigi, CF and Jigglypuff is starting to get on my nerves
> 
> Its gotten to the point that I'd rather see an update for one of them instead of a new character..


Yeah. But when I think about why each character might not have gotten reintroduced, it kinda makes sense. They probably want to hype Lucas first so that's why Ness hasn't been shown, Luigi was basically a modified Mario so they might not want to show him because he's not so different from before or because he's way different. And they may not have shown CF since Ganondorf is basically a clone and he's going to have a new moveset so they may want to keep it a secret or introduce Ganondorf before they announce CF.

Can't think of a reason why they haven't shown Mr. Jiggly though.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 28, 2007)

Onimusha? Come on, announce it already!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 28, 2007)

Goku said:


> Onimusha? Come on, announce it already!



Stop dreaming in the galaxy of impossibilities 

The only third party characters that had a high recognition around the levels of DeDeDe and Krystal are Megaman, then followed by Simon Belmont.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 28, 2007)

Found that post someone made on Smashboards, translating a bunch of entries Sakurai made in response to fan e-mails on the old official Japanese Smash site:





> Highlights:
> 
> #31-40: Non-Nintendo characters added into the game MUST have appeared on a Nintendo platform. The tentative number of non-Nintendo characters to be added is 1-2.
> 
> ...


Mind you, this was translated and posted way back in May of 2006.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 28, 2007)

Onimusha has been on a Nintendo platform, but thats a spin-off game.

Mega Man, like Castlevania and Metal Gear, has appeared on Nintendo platforms, but their best games ironically are NOT on Nintendo systems >_>


----------



## Ignis Solus (Oct 28, 2007)

Aman said:


> Yeah. But when I think about why each character might not have gotten reintroduced, it kinda makes sense. They probably want to hype Lucas first so that's why Ness hasn't been shown, Luigi was basically a modified Mario so they might not want to show him because he's not so different from before or because he's way different. And they may not have shown CF since Ganondorf is basically a clone and he's going to have a new moveset so they may want to keep it a secret or introduce Ganondorf before they announce CF.
> 
> Can't think of a reason why they haven't shown Mr. Jiggly though.



I can only think about how different Ganon and Luigi will be. Ness will probably be similar to his SSBM self. If he's in there, that is.

I have faith that Mr. Jiggs will be in there. Palchu needs her rival in love for Kirby anyway. 



Goofy Titan said:


> Onimusha has been on a Nintendo platform, but thats a spin-off game.
> 
> Mega Man, like Castlevania and Metal Gear, has appeared on Nintendo platforms, but their best games ironically are NOT on Nintendo systems >_>



The same goes for Sonic games as well. Except maybe Secret Rings and Rush.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 28, 2007)

Secret Rings and Rush aren't the best Sonic games, not even close. Not even decent-close at that.

The best Sonic games have been on the Genesis, but technically thats on Nintendo's platform with the VC. Sonic was on a Nintendo system prior with the GC, but I think that was not even considered when he was included, but it was more based on his rivalry with Mario of the 90's.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's a countdown clock

Hopefully,they'll incorporate Ganon's sword that they kept showing in melee into his moves.
Wonder if they'll keep event matches too,hope so.

Side Note:I personally think Sonic Adven.Battle 2 for the GC besides dreamcast games was the best sonic game


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 28, 2007)

^The music made that win :3


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 28, 2007)

The best Sonic game, imo, was easily Sonic & Knuckles w/Sonic 3 inserted on top for the Sega Genesis.

But Sonic Adventure 2/Battle was easily my favorite of the 3D Sonics.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 28, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> The best Sonic game, imo, was easily Sonic & Knuckles w/Sonic 3 inserted on top for the Sega Genesis.
> 
> But Sonic Adventure 2/Battle was easily my favorite of the 3D Sonics.



QFT lol. Loved all of those games.

Ahh the days when Sonic was great.... and all these people didn't hate on it like it was never anything.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 28, 2007)

2Shea said:


> QFT lol. Loved all of those games.
> 
> Ahh the days when Sonic was great.... and all these people didn't hate on it like it was never anything.



People hate it now 'cause Sonic Team stopped striving for fun, but strive in adding more bugs and problems with a game than the previous installment.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 28, 2007)

^*cough sonic heroes cough cough*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh, it got even worse than that.

Shadow the Hedgehog. A game where if you are on a moving platform, the camera locks and CANNOT move until you get off the platform, or be going in the air by jumping.

Holy shit, thats terrible programming.

"HEY LET ME JUMP ON THIS FAST MOVING PLATFORM SO I CAN MOVE THE CAMERA SO I CAN S- OH SHI I FELL OFF"


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 28, 2007)

Sonic games nowadays should lose all the crappy dialogue and cut scenes and just stick to good ol' Sonic (and possibly friends) thwarting Robotnick's/Eggman's evil schemes with little to no dialogue. In fact, they should try making a Sonic game where he doesn't speak at all again. Silent hero like on the Sega Genesis.

Sounds simplistic and generic but the Mario, Zelda, and Pokemon franchises always pull off the same story in fun, engaging ways. 

Sonic & the Secret Rings was a step in the right direction somewhat (not made by Sonic Team, I know). Though it could have done without the crappy story intermissions with stilled images and endless dialogue.

...and it could have used better controls and camera work.

Shadow the Hedgehog was just .


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 28, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh, it got even worse than that.
> 
> Shadow the Hedgehog. A game where if you are on a moving platform, the camera locks and CANNOT move until you get off the platform, or be going in the air by jumping.
> 
> ...



Lol,I only played for a few minutes at my friend's house and read the horrible reviews on it 

And since when does Shadow have guns and a purplez sword?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 28, 2007)

Since he was cool, and used the words Damn and stuff.

What's next? Mario falling off a cliff and saying "OH SHIT"?


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 28, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> People hate it now 'cause Sonic Team stopped striving for fun, but strive in adding more bugs and problems with a game than the previous installment.



Nah I agree that Sonic games have went down the drain, big time. But people just blatantly bash Sonic due to this, and completely disregard the old immense greatness that was.

Sonic, a long with Mario, was a cultural icon of the 90's. No other character has even reached close to this status, except for maybe Master Chief. Yet Sonic gets little to no respect any more.

I guess it will take a really good game to redeem it, we can only hope it may happen.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh don't get me started on Shadow the Hedgehog. I too, played it at a friend's house and it was terrifying in a bad way, not the horror game way, that's good!

Ahem. Anyway, I cry knowing that people spent any amount of money for that game. 

Sonic Team needs to be spanked with an iron palm.   

Secret Rings and Rush are the best non-Genesis Sonic games I've played, not the only ones though. I've played Heroes, Riders, and Rivals too. I've played the first two Genesis games, and those were great fun. It is possible to make a good 3D Sonic, it's just that all of the attempts have ranged from terrible to only above average.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 28, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Since he was cool, and used the words Damn and stuff.
> 
> What's next? Mario falling off a cliff and saying "OH SHIT"?



Or when mario steps on a goomba blood splatters everywhere 

But really,games hardly ever live up to their prequels;Only a few good ones.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 28, 2007)

Guys, updates this week started off sucking nuts, but ended with a bang.

Dedede..... damn.

WHERES SANTEN KESSHUN???

HE WAS LATE FOR HIS ORAL APPOINTMENT YESTERDAY.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 28, 2007)

I think that people are too ambitious thinking that they are going to stick all of these second string Sonic characters in there. Like Shadow, that would be retarded, I don't respect any character that came out after Knuckles in those games...

The Sonic team started just ruining games, yet people keep buying this shit. I had someone come in and buy three Sonic games...Sonic and the Secret Rings, Sonic heroes and Sonic Adventure 2.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 28, 2007)

I actually liked Shadow the Hedgehog, it was a fun game for me personaly. I understand what people don't like about the game, I just happen to enjoy the game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 28, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> I actually liked Shadow the Hedgehog



This really begs the question; HOW?


It's a poor game in every case of the word. The only good thing about the game is the music. Which is good for every 3D Sonic game.

It's camera and controls are a combined soup of disaster.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 28, 2007)

Sonic Rivals was pretty fun...


----------



## Byakkö (Oct 28, 2007)

I never much liked the Sonic games, but it'll be cool to have them in there, since there was so much hype during the last SSB. I'm sure I'm not the only one who heard all those rumors about SSBM having Sonic as a playable character. 



Mishudo said:


> Or when mario steps on a goomba blood splatters everywhere
> 
> But really,games hardly ever live up to their prequels;Only a few good ones.


I like that Goomba idea. .


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 28, 2007)

Sonic games after the sega dreamcast died, sucked.

Case closed


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 28, 2007)

LOL did this suddenly turn into a Sonic thread?


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 28, 2007)

^Nah,"Shion" said case closed 8D;;

Uhhhh....
Wonder what Wario's final smash is.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 28, 2007)

i want to see ganondorf pics ;_:

if Captain Falcon is not in SSBB is because he broke his knew but i know he will be in SSBB


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 28, 2007)

big fart...


----------



## Ignis Solus (Oct 28, 2007)

^ I have no idea, to tell the truth. ._.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 28, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> LOL did this suddenly turn into a Sonic thread?



FINE, NO MORE TALK OF SONIC..BUT ABOUT PUMPKINS IN THE ALLEY

[YOUTUBE]xYCNQVIA-xg[/YOUTUBE]

So bad <3333


----------



## Akuma (Oct 28, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> i want to see ganondorf pics ;_:
> 
> if Captain Falcon is not in SSBB is because he broke his knew but i know he will be in SSBB



Info leaked about ganon and sheik being in it awhile back, its pretty much confirmed.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 28, 2007)

But it'd be nice to see which vets are coming back @_@;;


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 28, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> This really begs the question; HOW?
> 
> 
> It's a poor game in every case of the word. The only good thing about the game is the music. Which is good for every 3D Sonic game.
> ...


I didn't have camera control problems, what console did you play it on? Mine is on the Gamecube.


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 28, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> if Captain Falcon is not in SSBB is because he broke his _knee_


Captain Falcon's knee pierces the heavens. The above statement is false.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 28, 2007)

He's getting a shiny new metal kneecap,that's why he's being delayed


----------



## Pein (Oct 28, 2007)

The best 3D sonic was the one on dreamcast it kicked ass.

Sonic is speed it doesn't translate well in to 3D especially when the camera is crap.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 28, 2007)

Dude....

the best GAMES were on the dreamcast hands down...

MvC2, Soul Calibur, etc.

Sonic as well.


----------



## Hiruko (Oct 28, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Dude....
> 
> *the best GAMES were on the dreamcast* hands down...
> 
> ...



I never knew Ocarina of Time and Mario 64 were on the dreamcast!


----------



## Akuma (Oct 28, 2007)

Hiruko said:


> I never knew Ocarina of Time and Mario 64 were on the dreamcast!




Thread won.


----------



## Hiruko (Oct 28, 2007)

Not long till they make another game with a "cool character".

My bets are on the Grey one. Though I personally believe Espio is awesome .


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmm....in wishful thinking,I'd really love to have:
Kalas from Baten Kaitos
Masks Link/Skull Kid from MM
Or Marina from Mishief Makers and Asuma from Naruto


----------



## Akuma (Oct 28, 2007)

put slippy in there ill be happy.


----------



## /root (Oct 28, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Masks Link/Skull Kid from MM



If Young Link returns (I'd wager on Cel Link appearing over Young Link though) I'd expect him to have a fully masked-based moveset (sort of like Pokemon Trainer) and Oni Link as his final smash.

Also, we need an assist trophy with the Four Giants.


----------



## TenguNova (Oct 28, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> ^Nah,"Shion" said case closed 8D;;
> 
> Uhhhh....
> Wonder what Wario's final smash is.



this pic

I wouldn't be surprise if it's something similar to that.


----------



## Noah (Oct 28, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Hmm....in wishful thinking,I'd really love to have:
> Kalas from Baten Kaitos
> Masks Link/Skull Kid from MM
> Or Marina from Mishief Makers and Asuma from Naruto



Why does no one remember Mike Jones who lives Americola!?


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 28, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Guys, updates this week started off sucking nuts, but ended with a bang.
> 
> Dedede..... damn.
> 
> ...



I don't recall signing up for such an appointment  Perhaps you are becoming delirious from worry about our upcoming match.

Here have a stress ball





Grevane said:


> Captain Falcon's knee pierces the heavens. The above statement is false.



Maybe he broke the unbreakable


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 28, 2007)

TenguNova said:


> Or this.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprise if it's something similar to that.



That'd be hardcore,I expect something random,like bombs going off everywhere and pigs flying,etc.




Noah said:


> Why does no one remember Mike Jones who lives Americola!?



Who? Dx


----------



## ~ Lawliet ~ (Oct 28, 2007)

Being the Nintendo fanboy I am, I have been anticipating this very much.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 28, 2007)

.....Wario's final smash or Santen Kesshun's oral appointment?

*Earlier today, the stress ball was shoved up an ass... can't tell whose though.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Oct 28, 2007)

_JP said:


> If Young Link returns (I'd wager on Cel Link appearing over Young Link though) I'd expect him to have a fully masked-based moveset (sort of like Pokemon Trainer) and Oni Link as his final smash.
> 
> Also, we need an assist trophy with the Four Giants.



I'd bite that.

My dream character is an evolving Eevee. 

About C.Falcon's knee, he tripped and fell.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 29, 2007)

Update is.....

ummm....stage builder...?

We get to build a stage...?

....
....
....
...is it me...or are we getting tooooo much?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 29, 2007)

OH SHI-

We can make our own stages now!! Possibly the best stage update they've revealed ever.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 29, 2007)

*EPIC UPDATE IS EPIC*

Daily new stage is _pure genius_...

INFINITE REPLAY VALUE IS INFINITE


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 29, 2007)

omg. This is freakin amazing!

That mode is going to extend the replayabilty beyond human comprehension.



SO awesome!!!


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 29, 2007)

Best damn update ever!
This game seems to have everything. They finally revealed what the blurred part was. You can send the stages to Nintendo!

Also hidden music update; Snowman. Which game is that from?


----------



## Dietsunkist (Oct 29, 2007)

This is by and far the best update for this game. I have no idea how they plan to beat this, the only thing I can imagine would be a demo of the game. I would've saved this update for December 3rd, I can only hope there is something better for then, but I can't guess what could be. A new stage a day is awesome.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hmm the stages you receive from Nintendo will dissapear after one day. I wonder if there's a way to save them, the update neither confirm or disconfirm it.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, at a loss for words... just amazing


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 29, 2007)

A FUCKING STAGE BUILDER

I swear to god if this game doesn't get a 10 I'm going to be pissed


----------



## Tokkan (Oct 29, 2007)

... I'm in need of a sig change. This is even better news.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 29, 2007)

I think Stage Building should be in the topic title...

And why is Brawl trying so hard to be the best game ever? It's just not fair to all the other games out there...


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 29, 2007)

Sakurai is God confirmed.

And title change bitches. 

The only thing that could top this is customizable Mii action.  This is wild.


----------



## Hiruko (Oct 29, 2007)

ZOMG at update! Custom stage builder! WOOHOO! A great update to start the week.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 29, 2007)

EPIC UPDATE IS EPIC!

Brawl just keeps looking better and better. Can't wait to try this out...


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 29, 2007)

Hm, I was actually thinking about this a couple days ago. What a coinkydink! :amazed


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 29, 2007)

It's over. Sakurai and Team Smash have won.


----------



## Seany (Oct 29, 2007)

Hell yes, it's double the fun now!


----------



## kewlmyc (Oct 29, 2007)

Every time I think the game can't get better, they pull another ace from the hat.  Bravo, Nintendo, bravo!


----------



## Aman (Oct 29, 2007)

Guys, you don't need to try this hard to create the best game ever.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 29, 2007)

But it's going to be... Snake, Sonic, stage building, countless other things... if Brawl doesnt get 10s across the board, I'm just going to be mad.

After I stop playing it and look, that is.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 29, 2007)

and Link link just pwn every ting


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 29, 2007)

This thread is so positive it disgusts me.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 29, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> But it's going to be... Snake, Sonic, stage building, countless other things... if Brawl doesnt get 10s across the board, I'm just going to be mad.
> 
> After I stop playing it and look, that is.



Theres a ton of customization and personalization options for a fighting game. If they take that delay to add better online than I can actually see that happening.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 29, 2007)

Dude.... stage builder!!!!

Holy lord this game is going to be full of too much win....

Lol, stage idea. Place one block in the middle........ thats it.......


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 29, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Dude.... stage builder!!!!
> 
> Holy lord this game is going to be full of too much win....
> 
> Lol, stage idea. Place one block in the middle........ thats it.......



I think some smart ass Is gonna use the blocks to make a stage in the shape of 8 Bit Mario. 

However I would love to try and use the blocks to make a stage with just tetris blocks seperated.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 29, 2007)

I wonder how big the stages can get.....

Maybe along the lines of Hyrule temple?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 29, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> I wonder how big the stages can get.....
> 
> Maybe along the lines of Hyrule temple?



I would say It could get preetty big perhap there will be a choice for small big and medium option? The smaller they are the less memory they take?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh, the possibilities.

I have in mind; a recreation of the first stage in Donkey Kong. Complete with DK music plz ;_;

That or something like Green Hill Zone or the Clock Tower from SCIV.


----------



## Nexas (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow this is going to be the last video game I will ever need ever :amazed


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 29, 2007)

It's official. This game owns halo 3. Unlike halo it wont be the same graphics, not exactly the same gameplay, and it will definately or better get a higher score. And we maybe havent seen anything even when the day comes for it to come out. I believe they wil still hold back many secrets.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 29, 2007)

narutofusion said:


> It's official. This game owns halo 3. Unlike halo it wont be the same graphics, not exactly the same gameplay, and it will definately or better get a higher score. And we maybe havent seen anything even when the day comes for it to come out. I believe they wil still hold back many secrets.



lol yeah a game that hasn't been released is better than one you can play :|

Halo 3 doesn't have the same graphics as it's predecessors, Smash _is_ going to have the same overall gameplay (just more character/mode additions), and seriously who gives a crap about what scores a game gets on a website. If Smash gets a 9.9 or something while Halo got a 9.8 does it really mean anything...? 

All it means is that both games are well made and likely fun.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 29, 2007)

Just when you thought this game couldn't be more epic... :amazed


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 29, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> If Smash gets a 9.9 or something while Halo got a 9.8 does it really mean anything...?



You miss the fact you are talking to Nintendo fans.

That means if a game does NOT get a 9.0+, a shitstorm occurs. Want proof? 


Case 1: Gamespot + Zelda: TP + 8.8 = SHITSTORM WTF JEFF GIRTHMANN.

Case 2: 1Up Network + Zelda: PH + 8.0 = WTF 1UP UR BIASED AGAINST NINTENDO.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 29, 2007)

I know IGN gave Melee a 9.6.

If Brawl doesn't get a 9.8 or higher from them after this I'll genuinely be surprised. 

I wonder if even Gamespot will reward this game higher than a 9.5? (they gave Melee a 8.9).


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 29, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I know IGN gave Melee a 9.6.
> 
> If Brawl doesn't get a 9.8 or higher from them after this I'll genuinely be surprised.



If Matt reviews the game, being the fanboy he is, he will probably give it an 11/10.

I swear, it gets to the point if ANYONE links me to anything from him on AIM, I block them and close the link. It's something I just can't swallow.

And it's Gamespot, not Gamestop


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 29, 2007)

Whoops. Always accidentally confuse the two when typing.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 29, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> If Matt reviews the game, being the fanboy he is, he will probably give it an 11/10.
> 
> I swear, it gets to the point if ANYONE links me to anything from him on AIM, I block them and close the link. It's something I just can't swallow.
> 
> And it's Gamespot, not Gamestop



Than again he apparently sucks at Smash I think Craig wouldn't be bad or mayby even Bozon. Craig's always been my favriote IGN editor.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 29, 2007)

Psssh...Matt is a good writer and never ever hesitates to call the Wii out on all it's flaws. Looking at his reviews so far I don't see the fanboyism everyone talks about, I see all pretty fair scores.

"ZOMG THE HEAD OF THE IGN NINTENDO TEAM LIEKZ WII OMFG BIAS FANBOY!"

*facepalm*

Gamespot thinks Tony Hawk 2 is the greatest game of all time. I will say nothing further.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 29, 2007)

This will really be the game of the year now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 29, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Psssh...Matt is a good writer and never ever hesitates to call the Wii out on all it's flaws. Looking at his reviews so far I don't see the fanboyism everyone talks about, I see all pretty fair scores.
> 
> "ZOMG THE HEAD OF THE IGN NINTENDO TEAM LIEKZ WII OMFG BIAS FANBOY!"
> 
> ...



Tony Hawk 3 is.


----------



## Jazz (Oct 29, 2007)

Wait a minu---  FUCK YEAH!  


*"♪I get to make my own stages~~ Yeah yeah~~~~♫ "*


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 29, 2007)

we need more zelda(serie not character) related update's


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 29, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I know IGN gave Melee a 9.6.
> 
> If Brawl doesn't get a 9.8 or higher from them after this I'll genuinely be surprised.
> 
> I wonder if even Gamespot will reward this game higher than a 9.5? (they gave Melee a 8.9).



Gamestop changed there system to a .5 scale system only now, meaning it can get an 8.5 or just a 9.0 or 9.5. Honestly they will give it a 9.5, they been "multiplayer" fans on that site since the beginning one reason why they docked points off bioshock ( which I think is retarded to do)


The level creator in brawl is quite the feat. They are most likely doing this because its the creators last brawl game ( hes going independent after this) and seeing how melee lasted through all of gamecubes life I'm sure this will last just as long if not longer.


----------



## Ryoshi (Oct 29, 2007)

DON'T BUY THIS GAME!

You'll end up in your room playing it foooooor eeever.

Nintendo really wants to kill people by old age.


----------



## Banshi (Oct 29, 2007)

Did i read something wrong or does it say you can put in your own music too?


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 29, 2007)

> Oops! Sorry. For music, you’ll only be able to choose from the songs you have available.


As in, in-game music you've unlocked.

Adding your own music would be a really bad idea, imo. Not only would it be an insult to all the composers and musical talent in the game (as well as the time invested into making the soundtrack) but it'd be ultimately pointless. 

I mean, if you rather listen to your own music just mute your TV and turn on your computer/radio.


----------



## Protect_The_Butter (Oct 29, 2007)

Stage Builder FTW.


----------



## Bender (Oct 29, 2007)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!!

MY OWN FUCKING STAGE!


----------



## zagman505 (Oct 29, 2007)

freaking awesome. already thinking of ideas for stages muahaha


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 29, 2007)

If we can only create our own characters..


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 29, 2007)

I guess people are far too excited to realize one of the pictures showing developing stages confirms platforms from Sonic's Green Hill Zone are in the game, probably giving away his expected stage.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 29, 2007)

Do u guys think we are getting tooo much good stuff?  I mean...I know this may be good but what about the memory?


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 29, 2007)

Ryoshi said:


> DON'T BUY THIS GAME!
> 
> You'll end up in your room playing it foooooor eeever.
> 
> Nintendo really wants to kill people by old age.


Well for my life thats an improvement. It'll be better having something to do all those days I spend at home.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 29, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> Do u guys think we are getting tooo much good stuff?  I mean...I know this may be good but what about the memory?


There's no such thing as "too much good stuff" when it comes to Brawl.
Ever thought about SD cards? Though, I'd prefer if Wii got a hard drive.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, the Wii needs a 250 gig HDD.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 29, 2007)

I have started Sakurai's Interview...story thus far:



Linkaro said:


> _Today, we'll start developing Super Smash Bros. Brawl.  It will be the best yet.  Too be the the best, we need charater.  It is time for us to take names, because we're about kicking ass, and we're about making games_
> Reggie: _YEAH!!!!!!_



Next up:

_Name, please?_
I'm-a-Mario!
_Yes...Mario....You been in our game two time now.  Why should we accept you?_
I-a jump really high, I can do-a plumbin' and I play-a SNES, Nes, N-a 64, gamecube and a-Wii.  I can shoot fireball and I-a bitch slap ppl with my cape
_All nice and done but we need something different.  I guess we won't accept you in Brawl._
WHAT!!  But...I'm-a Mario, Mr. videogame!  Macost of-a Nintendo....
_Mascost?  Huh?  Well...I guess we could let u in...but your move have to change.  We will demote your Spin attack to a nomal attack and get that FLUDD of your's.  That will be your new special._
WHAT!!!!  No one like-a Sunshine!!!!
_Sorry but that or no in.  NEXT!!!!!_


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 29, 2007)

Did anyone point this out yet?



^ Dedede floating confirmation


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 29, 2007)

It could be just Dedede jumping like that.


----------



## Pein (Oct 29, 2007)

looks like he's doing a body slam off that platform.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 29, 2007)

But that's how Dedede floats in all the other games.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 29, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> You miss the fact you are talking to Nintendo fans.
> 
> That means if a game does NOT get a 9.0+, a shitstorm occurs. Want proof?
> 
> ...



mmmm right 



nmaster64 said:


> Did anyone point this out yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Dedede floating confirmation



Nice. I guess to be expected with the Up-B he has.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey guys...look who they just announced for Brawl!


----------



## Twilit (Oct 29, 2007)

Good bye Wii memory...Hello more stages than I have time for.

So much fun 

Now let's pray we can use our custom stages on WiFi.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 29, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Hey guys...look who they just announced for Brawl!



Nope Sonic is better than pedobear and you know it. Sonic would beat his ass down. You know Sonic deserves to be in Brawl. Sonic is the best. Sonic.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 29, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Nope Sonic is better than pedobear and you know it. Sonic would beat his ass down. You know Sonic deserves to be in Brawl. Sonic is the best. Sonic.



Are you a closet furry or something?


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 29, 2007)

Nope. **


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, I think it's unanimous that Brawl is going to be THE contender -if not almost universal winner- for 'Game of the Year' next year.

The SSB clones (i.e. multi-company crossover titles) may as well just give up now, because anything they do at this point would seem like blatant copying/rip off to steal its thunder.

Which, by the way, would be impossible to do.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 29, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> Well, I think it's unanimous that Brawl is going to be THE contender -if not almost universal winner- for 'Game of the Year' next year.
> 
> The SSB clones (i.e. multi-company crossover titles) may as well just give up now, because anything they do at this point would seem like blatant copying/rip off to steal its thunder.
> 
> Which, by the way, would be impossible to do.



I doubt it will win game of the year because of the gaming market being too focused on graphics and other stuff.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 29, 2007)

HELL FUXIN YEAH!!! *Late*

This takes bait for the best week to start off ever.
Omg,this so makes up for the delay.
I've always loved huge stages like Temple and was escatic with NP city announced,but this,this,wow....giant stage here I come!

And look at the diff. platforms! Spikes,water spouts,awsoooome.

I wonder if you complete a stage you'll get a preview option,play for like a minute,then see if you like it and edit or keep it.

So Godly;I love you Sakurai D:


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 29, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> Well, I think it's unanimous that Brawl is going to be THE contender -if not almost universal winner- for 'Game of the Year' next year.
> 
> The SSB clones (i.e. multi-company crossover titles) may as well just give up now, because anything they do at this point would seem like blatant copying/rip off to steal its thunder.
> 
> Which, by the way, would be impossible to do.


wtf lol who out there is trying to copy the smash bros formula?  other than those shonen jump games i suppose, but honestly who would take those as a serious contender against brawl?

Brawl will deserve GOTY about as much as Halo 3 does.  By that I mean that Brawl is going to be Brawl as Halo is always Halo.  More features same game.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 29, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> It could be just Dedede jumping like that.



That's mah point. I think that's how he jumps, similar to Kirby but he probably can't do it so many times and is a little bit more hefty in each one...


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 29, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I doubt it will win game of the year because of the gaming market being too focused on graphics and other stuff.



That will be proven wrong w/ Galaxy getting GOTY 

Even though Galaxy looks better than a lot of games on 360 and PS3 xD


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 29, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> I think Stage Building should be in the topic title...
> 
> And why is Brawl trying so hard to be the best game ever? It's just not fair to all the other games out there...


Trying? It's not trying at all.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 29, 2007)

At first, the update was interesting, but what really got my attention was the choice of song for the stage.  Looking closely, we can see a new song that is from....

MOTHER

and the song title is...

SNOWMAN

This theme is  basically the first generation song from the one that is played in the Boarding School in MOTHER 2.  This song is from MOTHER, which is more badass than the Stage Creation Update


----------



## Ignis Solus (Oct 29, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> You miss the fact you are talking to Nintendo fans.
> 
> That means if a game does NOT get a 9.0+, a shitstorm occurs. Want proof?
> 
> ...



Basically, this will be one fucking hell of a shit storm if Brawl gets below ten. Like Armageddon-level shitstorm. 



nmaster64 said:


> Did anyone point this out yet?
> 
> 
> ^ Dedede floating confirmation



 He's so cute!


----------



## King Bookah (Oct 29, 2007)

Asshole Mario stage coming soon to a Wii near u.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Oct 29, 2007)

Hmmm...I just had a thought. This may be an epic Smash Brothers game thatr will last for many years, but will it be the last one ever? Nintendo's characters still have development ahead of them, as well as new IPs. HAL makes Kirby games even though Sakurai isn't a part of them any more.

Well, what do you guys think?


----------



## I_Hate_Naruto (Oct 29, 2007)

I can't wait until this game comes out!


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 29, 2007)

....how many times have we heard this?


----------



## TheWon (Oct 29, 2007)

Digital Flareon said:


> Basically, this will be one fucking hell of a shit storm if Brawl gets below ten. Like Armageddon-level shitstorm.
> 
> 
> 
> He's so cute!



I agree! This game is turning to the Halo 3 of Fighters when it comes to new content. I can't think of anything else they could add. Expect create a Brawler. Hmmm:amazed


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 29, 2007)

damn, can make my own stage? that oughta kick ass. make a box lol


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 29, 2007)

2Shea said:


> That will be proven wrong w/ Galaxy getting GOTY
> 
> Even though Galaxy looks better than a lot of games on 360 and PS3 xD



Game of the Year from who? And plus I really don't expect it to. Although I played Galaxy and found it fantastic...I think that Halo is going to win it because theres a lot of Halo fanboys out there.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 29, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ....how many times have we heard this?



Cervantes: *NOT ENOUGH!! *


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 30, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Game of the Year from who? And plus I really don't expect it to. Although I played Galaxy and found it fantastic...I think that Halo is going to win it because theres a lot of Halo fanboys out there.


GOTY is given by so many sources, both Galaxy and Halo 3 will win it from a bunch of different places...


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 30, 2007)

Classic mode <3


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 30, 2007)

Coins aren't for shopping....hmmmm....I hope it isn't for bragging


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 30, 2007)

umm maybe the coins are for trophies again? Technically that wasn't shopping.

Or it could be that you unlock stuff based on total number of coins. Another thing I can think of is that maybe the coins are for upgrading your characters in Subspace Emissary, you know, the thing that was hinted at.

But trophies seems to be most plausible one.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes! Classic mode! I was waiting for this update. I was thinking Sakurai was neglecting the Classic mode. I mean, Subspace Emissary is awesome and all that, but the game is nothing without this mode. Now let's see the return of Master Hand and Crazy Hand.

From the screenshot it seems the bonuses aren't there, but I'm guessing the score and all that is showed after the bonuses.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 30, 2007)

Master Hand and Crazy Hand should definitely return 
There's no reason to leave them out of the game.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 30, 2007)

all I know is every kind of menu and display screen just seems to look so much cooler now.


----------



## Hiruko (Oct 30, 2007)

I always liked story mode .


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 30, 2007)

You fight Link off the bat, just like the original Smash Bros, and each of the stages are limited to a Nintendo Universe with random characters from it? Looks like they combined the Classic modes from the original and Melee.

Loving Dedede's expression.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 30, 2007)

yeah classic mode look nice


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 30, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Master Hand and Crazy Hand should definitely return
> There's no reason to leave them out of the game.



I want Power Glove first.




And Lucas as a new challenger.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 30, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I want Power Glove first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"I love the power glove It's so BAD"

Than all his enemys die before the match even starts.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 30, 2007)

i hope master hand and crasy hand are out of aventure mode they fit more for classic mode


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 30, 2007)

Meh, I wouldn't mind them appearing in adventure mode. They fit there as much as any bosses.


----------



## Mugiwara (Oct 30, 2007)

I just can't wait for this game! 
I havn't exactly followed the character list as I should have (shame on me)! Does anyone have a link to something with a full(well, full until now) character list?


----------



## AKLEADER89 (Oct 30, 2007)

cant wait for this game sonic all the way baby


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 30, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> I just can't wait for this game!
> I havn't exactly followed the character list as I should have (shame on me)! Does anyone have a link to something with a full(well, full until now) character list?


Lol, it's right there on the Dojo.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 30, 2007)

AKLEADER89 said:


> cant wait for this game sonic all the way baby



same here. i must master sonic. but he might be one of those characters that take weeks to actually master.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 30, 2007)

narutofusion said:


> same here. i must master sonic. but he might be one of those characters that take weeks to actually master.



Maybe years man...

There are some people that you meet that can completely rape over your own battle style, and you start all over again to train your weaknesses for another battle...

Happens to even the best of gamers..


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 30, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Maybe years man...
> 
> There are some people that you meet that can completely rape over your own battle style, and you start all over again to train your weaknesses for another battle...
> 
> Happens to even the best of gamers..



Well said shion well said


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm waiting on them to confirm Tuxie...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 30, 2007)

narutofusion said:


> same here. i must master sonic. but he might be one of those characters that take weeks to actually master.



SSB is a fighting game and like every fighting game, every single character takes months to years to mastering depending on the depth of the game. Sitting down and learning a bunch of moves/combos won't make you excel very much. It's all about the mental part of the game, execution, understanding matchups, and quickly adapting that seperates the scrubs from the big boys.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 30, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> SSB is a fighting game and like every fighting game, every single character takes months to years to mastering depending on the depth of the game. Sitting down and learning a bunch of moves/combos won't make you excel very much. It's all about the mental part of the game, execution, understanding matchups, and quickly adapting that seperates the scrubs from the big boys.



.....Thats kind of what I said...

Oh, WHO THE HELL IS TUXIE???


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 30, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> .....Thats kind of what I said...
> 
> Oh, WHO THE HELL IS TUXIE???



I didn't read your post, but in my defense...I'm cooler.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 30, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *I didn't read your post,* but in my defense...I'm cooler.




You along with the rest of the thread... kinda makes me want to quit the forum...


Well in MY defense......... uhhh...... ummmm

 WHO THE HELL IS TUXIE???


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 30, 2007)

yeah, what's a Tuxie?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 30, 2007)

This ?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 30, 2007)

<3 PENGUINS :3333


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 30, 2007)

I hated that stupid penguin on Mario 64 D:


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 30, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> I hated that stupid penguin on Mario 64 D:



FUCK YOU D:<

YOU HATE THE PENGUIN OF CUTE WIN? DDDDDDDDD:

HEARTLESS SCUM.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 30, 2007)

Once again, some top quality stuff, Yoshi. 

Nice job.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 30, 2007)

Pretty cool there yoshi, though even the large version is far too small


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> I hated that stupid penguin on Mario 64 D:



How could you hate Tuxie. My peguin obsessed friend was talking about how Tuxie should be in Brawl. 

Phoenix Wright should too. He could scream cool stuff while fighting.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 31, 2007)

And now.....the guy that brought you stage builder and classic brings.....

AN ICE CLIMBERS STAGE!!!!!!  THE SUMMIT!!!!  IT BREAKS...IT FALLS....IT'S FASTS...IT'S WATERY! AND U CAN GET EATEN BY THE BALLON FIGHTER FISH!!!!  woot!


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 31, 2007)

Linkaro!! 


It looks much much better than the previous IC stage.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 31, 2007)

Ah, so this is the new Ice Climber stage. Well, it's definitely a major improvement from Icicle Mountain. Seems a bit small though.

And uh, is Dedede swimming?


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 31, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Linkaro!!



i'M SORRY! 

U waana hear the Link's Interview to SSBB?



QBnoYouкo said:


> Ah, so this is the new Ice Climber stage. Well, it's definitely a major improvement from Icicle Mountain. Seems a bit small though.
> 
> And uh, is Dedede swimming?


 HE's A PENGUIN!  OF COUSE HE SWIM!!!!  WOOT!


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 31, 2007)

Ah now we know which stage the aurora borealis is from. I assume the picture of Dedede swimming is just him standing on the stage, which is sinking deeper. The fish is from balloon fighter, right?


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 31, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Ah now we know which stage the aurora borealis is from. I assume the picture of Dedede swimming is just him standing on the stage, which is sinking deeper. The fish is from balloon fighter, right?



I swore I said that the fish was from balloon fighter but yeah.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 31, 2007)

Interesting stage, but I want them to reveal Lucas' moveset already ><


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow. Summit looks excellent. This is my new most anticipated stage.


...er well right behind Delfino.


*sets samus wallpaper* ~nice job.


----------



## Hiruko (Oct 31, 2007)

And I was expecting a halloween themed update :'(


----------



## Caustic (Oct 31, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> I assume the picture of Dedede swimming is just him standing on the stage, which is sinking deeper.



Actually, I remember seeing a gameplay video of Delfino Plaza (I'm pretty sure that was the level, anyway,) and it showed a few characters getting knocked into the water in between the stone pillars they were fighting on, and I'm pretty sure they were swimming there, too.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 31, 2007)

Hiruko said:


> And I was expecting a halloween themed update :'(



There's still tomorrow and it'd be a little more fitting.. cus I mean tomorrow's update is Halloween night (or morning I guess)



>.> of course, the Japanese don't celebrate Halloween, do they


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 31, 2007)

Caustic said:


> Actually, I remember seeing a gameplay video of Delfino Plaza (I'm pretty sure that was the level, anyway,) and it showed a few characters getting knocked into the water in between the stone pillars they were fighting on, and I'm pretty sure they were swimming there, too.


Ah I see. So, they can swim now O_O
News to me.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 31, 2007)

Yup, that's been confirmed by people from E For All.

Neat stage.


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 31, 2007)

I wonder if Kirby will be able to vacuum suck up Dedede, y'know, seeing as how he couldn't in the original games.


----------



## Caustic (Oct 31, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Ah I see. So, they can swim now O_O
> News to me.



Found a few videos where they swim:

Lame Superhero of the Week: The Gay Ghost
Lame Superhero of the Week: The Gay Ghost



Grevane said:


> I wonder if Kirby will be able to vacuum suck up Dedede, y'know, seeing as how he couldn't in the original games.



Well, considering King DeDeDe's update on the Dojo has a picture of Kirby with what I believe to be DeDeDe's hat (The picture with Kirby, Metaknight, and DeDeDe in it,) I'd say he can.


----------



## Seany (Oct 31, 2007)

Cool, i'm happy to see another Ice Climber stage!


----------



## kewlmyc (Oct 31, 2007)

Yay, a new ice climbers stage which is superior to the old one.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 31, 2007)

I love the look of the stage when it hits water. Very pretty. 

Oh, and the aurora borealis in the beginning looks great too. 

---

Anyone think this is bad news for Balloon Fighter once again what with a fish from his game appearing on an unrelated (aside from retro) stage?



Hiruko said:


> And I was expecting a halloween themed update :'(


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 31, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I love the look of the stage when it hits water. Very pretty.
> 
> Oh, and the aurora borealis in the beginning looks great too.
> 
> ...


Yeah, this stage looks amazing. I hope the transition from mountain to water is done well and that you actually get to see it. Unlike how it is done in the FE stage.

I was thinking that the fish would appear on the Balloon Fighter stage if there was one. Though, the Balloon Fight music could be played in Melee's Icicle Mountain stage as an alternate track. I guess he'll appear in the game one way or another, what remains to see is if he'll be an assist trophy or playable character.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 31, 2007)

Pretty awesome new stage, I've never been a big fan of the Ice Climbers, but the stage looks very nice and quite fun.

I'm actually pretty pumped that they are getting more into the level stuff. After all, the characters are important, but where we play with them is just as much! xD


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 31, 2007)

this is better that the old ice climber stage nuff said


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 31, 2007)

I think I'll enjoy this new stage.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 31, 2007)

I can't believe I'm saying this but, I'm looking forward to using the Ice Climbers stage. However that DK stage is something I'm not so eager to use.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 31, 2007)

^Is it because it's based off that meh Jungle Beat?


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 31, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> ^Is it because it's based off that meh Jungle Beat?


And its similar to the Melee Ice Climbers stage. Two bad things about that stage.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2007)

You lot just reminded me of the old Ice Climbers stage, oh the horror it was so bad.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 31, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> You lot just reminded me of the old Ice Climbers stage, oh the horror it was so bad.


I'm sure I was not alone in taking it off the random selection.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 31, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I love the look of the stage when it hits water. Very pretty.
> 
> Oh, and the aurora borealis in the beginning looks great too.
> 
> ...



...Itll be fun if you eat one of the vegetables, and it gives you like... 999 damage...

Thatll be so SICK.

The stage looks pretty creative add since the melee version Ice Climber stage SUCKED ASS!!!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 31, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> I'm sure I was not alone in taking it off the random selection.



you were certainly not.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 31, 2007)

All you guys who couldn't handle the last IC stage are chumps! Man up.. all you had to do was jump a little more 



"Shion" said:


> ...Itll be fun if you eat one of the vegetables, and it gives you like... 999 damage...



That's a good idea, just make them like the poison/shrink mushroom ~darken the color a bit. Trick veges would be another small step toward greatness for this game.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 31, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> All you guys who couldn't handle the last IC stage are chumps! Man up.. all you had to do was jump a little more
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good idea, just make them like the poison/shrink mushroom ~darken the color a bit. Trick veges would be another small step toward greatness for this game.



It'll be just another item to be shut off in our Brawling just like how the Final Smashes are gonna be off.  Hell, I believe all the items will be turned off.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 31, 2007)

People who turn off items are evil people, for a good number of reasons.

If anything, grabbing a Eggplant should warrant the bird coming down and trying to pick up whoever got it, just like in the original game :3


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 31, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> People who turn off items are evil people, for a good number of reasons.
> 
> If anything, grabbing a Eggplant should warrant the bird coming down and trying to pick up whoever got it, just like in the original game :3



Heck yes.

Also, I really hope online games will make items ON the default unless ALL participants agree to turn them off


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 31, 2007)

Items ruin competetive play; boooo to items.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 31, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Items ruin competetive play; boooo to items.



Hectic play>>>Competitive play

Which is why stuff like Mario Kart>>Gran Turismo in racers, and the like. Randomness always surpasses seriousness.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 31, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hectic play>>>Competitive play
> 
> Which is why stuff like Mario Kart>>Gran Turismo in racers, and the like. Randomness always surpasses seriousness.



True that items add extra fun to the game plus who hasn't had a just pokeball battle.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 31, 2007)

Fully agreed with Goofy.
People who can't appreciate items just take VG's waay too serious and seem stick in the muds to me :/

So we have finally get to see the infamous eggplant!

_"This wonderful eggplant will cause iceclimbers to gain unimaginable powers"_


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 31, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Items ruin competetive play; boooo to items.



You guys kidding me?

What the hell is the point of the final smashes if the item is off?

That will be part of competetive play forever man.......

It would be like taking out the special moves ability in street fighter....


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 31, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Items ruin competetive play; boooo to items.


F' you and all your kind.



Goofy Titan said:


> Hectic play>>>Competitive play
> 
> Which is why stuff like Mario Kart>>Gran Turismo in racers, and the like. Randomness always surpasses seriousness.


Winz.


----------



## Gamble (Oct 31, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> You guys kidding me?
> 
> What the hell is the point of the final smashes if the item is off?
> 
> ...



Items does make the game a lot more random and maybe adds more luck than skill to a game, but it definitely doesn't make it any less competitive. I personally don't like playing with items because I then feel like I rely too much on them, but it's everyone's opinion. It definitely doesn't make the game any less competitive though.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 31, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Items ruin competetive play; boooo to items.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 31, 2007)

Final Destination.
No Items.


The Only Way To Play


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 31, 2007)

In tournaments, FD isn't JUST the only stage that's allowed....

There are 6 Tourney stages people choose from...
FD, Battlefield, Yoshi's Story, Fountain of Dreams, Dreamland, Pokemon Stadium

Practice on those stages without items on to get a feel for competitive Smash.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 31, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Fully agreed with Goofy.
> People who can't appreciate items just take VG's waay too serious and seem stick in the muds to me :/



QFT.

They just want to try and take the aspect of "luck" out of it, when in actuality luck = massive fun


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 31, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Items does make the game a lot more random and maybe adds more luck than skill to a game, but it definitely doesn't make it any less competitive. I personally don't like playing with items because I then feel like I rely too much on them, but it's everyone's opinion. It definitely doesn't make the game any less competitive though.



Items help even out the playing field. As a Young Link player I know that I have no chance against Fox players as good as me, better than me, or even a little worse than me if I don't have items to help out. 

When you turn off the items that's when you discover the balance issues of melee.

So yeah, it's not just luck they add...it's fun and balance as well =)


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 31, 2007)

I play Melee without items most of the time but that doesn't mean I dislike them at all.

I'm a man that enjoys pretty much all the fighting styles available in Melee. I definitely enjoy my occasional stamina mode w/all items (including hearts) and strictly Pokeball battles.


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2007)

God I love Pokeball battles


----------



## Gamble (Nov 1, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Items help even out the playing field. As a Young Link player I know that I have no chance against Fox players as good as me, better than me, or even a little worse than me if I don't have items to help out.
> 
> When you turn off the items that's when you discover the balance issues of melee.
> 
> So yeah, it's not just luck they add...it's fun and balance as well =)



I'm not sure if I can agree on evening out the playing field, but items definitely do make the game more fun


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 1, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> In tournaments, FD isn't JUST the only stage that's allowed....
> 
> There are 6 Tourney stages people choose from...
> FD, Battlefield, Yoshi's Story, Fountain of Dreams, Dreamland, Pokemon Stadium
> ...



I used to play competitive Smash. I got tired of some of the people involved in the local scene though so I quit.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 1, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> You guys kidding me?
> 
> What the hell is the point of the final smashes if the item is off?
> 
> ...



Items add randomness to the game, while it's always fun to have items around for casuals; during competetive play or tournaments items are dumb as hell. Which is why when I first heard of the Final Smashes in Brawl I was very skeptical on how the game will turn out for competetive play. A random item drop that gives the character immense power is something a lot of competetive players may shun away from. Atleast in other fighting games you have to work for your meter and work hard to hit confirm and combo into your super.

Referring the items to special moves is pretty dumb because both are totally different things. The special moves are set within the character, items however are randomly drop all over the place. 

For example, you play a serious match. In the match you play very well and stay very solid to your gameplan, then wham bam out of nowhere a heart drops on the lucky guy and he gets a full heal restore. Now you're at a huge disadvantage because well the guy got a lucky drop and turned the tide of the battle. The game of skill turns into a game of luck. This is why items are banned already in competetive SSBM, and very much like how people ban Quick Claw, Bright Powder, Double Team, Minimize, etc. in Pokemon.

If you wanna refer to banning special moves in SF, a better analogy is "banning the B button in Smash is like banning special moves in SF". Totally different from items.

No, I do not believe that I take the game too seriously. I don't plan to compete a national/world level or plan on making it big in tournaments. I do not study up frame data and things of the likes. However, I do appreciate competetive play, because if you're saying that I or whomever forgot he fun part of the game then you yourself forgot the fun part of the game. You do know Smash is a fighting game regardless of how you look at it, and like all fighting games the ultimate goal of a fighting game is for one person to defeat another person. So in this case, looking up matchup analysis and whatnot is just me or whomever playing the game and having fun with what is intended. The no item rant is just there to inform the stupidity of random strokes of luck in a fighting game.

And for the guy who posted that pic for me, I got one for you too...


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 1, 2007)

Meta Knight's FS, only german site for now...


----------



## Caustic (Nov 1, 2007)

Metaknight's Final Smash.

Old news once again for those of us who saw the E For All videos.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]-9bqdOH3js0[/YOUTUBE]




Just a video of the demo character's final smashes, if you haven't seen it yet (Minus Diddy's, which is in another video, somewhere)


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 1, 2007)

Meta Knight's Final Smash looks flashy. I like.


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 1, 2007)

I guess we have to get these kinds of already known updates once in a while, in between all the new stuff.

Let's hope for a music update tomorrow! Or new character


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 1, 2007)

Well each week there's always a character update. Either it's a confirmation of (new) character, their special moves, or their Final Smash, or sometimes a combo of any. I think there's a little chance we get new character update for tomorrow but who knows? Sakurai, that's who.

And yeah, we may already know these from the videos at E for All, but the Dojo hasn't mentioned them yet so it's news to them I suppose.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 1, 2007)

I hope that either theres a character update tommorow or one first thing next week.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 1, 2007)

I hope there's a character update today and everyday until the games released


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 1, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> I hope there's a character update today and everyday until the games released


Well I don't think that'll happen, plus todays update was Metakinght's Final Smash.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 1, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Well I don't think that'll happen, plus todays update was Metakinght's Final Smash.



Yes well I live in the Pacific Ocean where _yesterdays_ update was MK's specials and _todays_ update has indeed not happened yet =P


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Yes well I live in the Pacific Ocean where _yesterdays_ update was MK's specials and _todays_ update has indeed not happened yet =P



...... I KNEW it!!!

Yes, today's update is the Final Smash... not that exciting cuz we've already seen it....


----------



## Aman (Nov 1, 2007)

I predict Krystal announced as a new character for the next update.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 1, 2007)

nex update will be Y.Link whit Mask as hi's move set


----------



## Jazz (Nov 1, 2007)

Next update will be Captain Falcon, Luigi, or Krystal.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 1, 2007)

Captain Falcon! Oh, god, please! XD


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 1, 2007)

Next update better be the moveset to Lucas


----------



## Jazz (Nov 1, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Next update better be the moveset to Lucas



PBBHHHTT, C-Fal before all.


----------



## zagman505 (Nov 1, 2007)

isaac as next update ftw


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Nov 1, 2007)

Hiya, haven´t posted here much but I wanted to sheare my ide of Black Mage's moweset for Brawl:

Have a staff in his left hand and his right is empty, uses it mostly for magic and punshes. Is between light and normal weight and has powerful attacks with moderate to fast speed. Only dubble jump (plus B^) and has good long range. normal floatiness.

Normal:
A,A,A: Right back hand hit, stab with the 'foot' of the staff and kick with his right leg.

<A>:  An overhead staff swipe

A^: Thrusts his right palm upwards does a small Aero a bit above his hand that damages pushes away the enemy.

A\/: Creates a explotion on the ground with his middle and index finger.

ADash: Electrifies his hand and does a sideways swipe with his hand and then stops. (If this is Chidori, Marios smash forward is rasengan)

Arial:
nair: Swipes his staff in a circle around him.

fair: veritcal staff swipe. 

bair: Backward backhand strike, turns araound.

dair: Gravity, just before thrusting right palm downwards he charges a gravity ball in his palm that works as the downforce. Does damage relative (1/4 or 1/8) to the enemys % (like demi did in FF games) (works as a normal meteor)

Smash:
<A>: His staff head lighs up in flames and in his other hand an ice sword is formed and he does a fast and strong cross slash.

A^: An lighning charged sumersult kick

A\/: Hovers a bit over the ground (pretty low still) and spins aroung with his staff (I dunno how to explain... a bit like Samuse's down smash)

Special:
B: Fireball: Extends and claws his right hand, a fire ball is created and grows bigger and stronger the more you charge it. Can be saved like Mewtos Shadow Ball. Quite powerful as fully charged and traves at a moderate to fast speed depending on size.

<B>: Lighning, Creates and lightning ball that homes in on the target. Can be smashed for a straight path and is more powerfull.

B^: Areo jump: Makes a small tronado that BM jumps from. Quite high both horisontally and vertycally (makes up for beeing a lighter wheight character). Can use andy mova evept B^ afterwards.

B\/: Ice spikes, Chargable, BM punches the ground and ice spikes come up (fom one center of gravity, like half a spike ball). Spikes get larger as you charge but has a limit. Can hit multiple times with diffrent spikes. Can be used in the air. Then it´s a spike ball.

Grab:Holds with right hand. and kneekicks the opponent.
>T: Lets go for an instant to use the staff head to bang the opponent away

<T: Kicks the opponent backwards

T^: Normal up trow, usig a small wind blast.

T\/: Mashes the enemy to the ground followed by a fire ball
-----

Taunts:
1. Hits the staff in the ground and a fire blast comer out moves quickly abound BM as he strikes a pose.
2. Lets go of his staff (floats beside him) and crasses his arms and laughes (maniac).
3. Twirles his staff around him., Leaves a small fire track after it as it moves.

Victory:
1.
2.
3.

Loss:
1. Claps hands while having his hat cover hs eyes (leaning head forward).


I also got the tip that he culd have the ability to float. Well, plz give comments and ideas!


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 1, 2007)

Captain Falcon should be the next character update...LONG overdue...

...I've been saying this for weeks...I'm always proved wrong


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm waiting for Marth to be confirmed


----------



## Banshi (Nov 1, 2007)

......megaman x


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Nov 1, 2007)

... getting ignored agian..not fun.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 1, 2007)

Btw guys, it's officially 100 days until the game is out in America. 

Edit: Nyan N: Black Mage from Final Fantasy? As cool as that would be, I couldn't see it happening. Square would sooner let Sora or possibly an FF main character in before the Black Mages.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Nov 1, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Edit: Nyan N: Black Mage from Final Fantasy? As cool as that would be, I couldn't see it happening. Square would sooner let *Sora* or possibly an FF main character in before the Black Mages.


Bwahahahaha!

Sora?! I see BM or Chrono as the most likely characters from square. Black Mage wuold mabye be a job but that only adds p on the reasons why BM should be a rep.The job/class/style has appered in numerus Square games and not to resently in a Mario game. And Black Mage is quite iconic to Square, just as the Moogle is. (even the FF band is named the black mages)

It?s true that it?s quite a dream still but my third-party perdiction goes like this: 

Nintendo is giving out spots for the bigger companys (that has had games on a Nintendo console) in brawl. Those companies wuld be Konami(confirmed), SEGA(confirmed), Capcom(MEGAMAN FTW!) and square (FFI-XI anyone?)

So Snake represented Konami and Sonic SEGA. If my teory is true there will be no doubt that Megaman is representing Capcom. Square is a bit hard to say thogh. There ain?t no reacurring characters only consepts. Black Mage along with some other jobs has pretty much hanged on from the beggining.

In my sence of logic, Square wuold put something that was in a way in the game that saved them from bankruptsy. And from that I wuold say that BM should be in Brawl.


On a side note, BM is ?berly awsome and Brawl would need more mages/casters.


Other than that, what did you think of the moveset?


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 1, 2007)

Well, as awesome as Chrono Trigger is, I just get the impression that Sora and the Kingdom Hearts franchise are more well-known nowadays. So I neglect to even consider Chrono. Not to mention games are getting made for the DS with the franchise. 

Then again, more and more FF games are being made for the DS as well so my argument against the Black Mage is rather null.

But you're certainly right about Black Mage and the Moogle being more iconic to Square. I just can't see them as Smashers because of their lack of being a sole character. They change their appearances a lot between the different FFs and they're never the exact same people. Though your Black Mage moveset is rather good and is making me feel otherwise.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Nov 1, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Well, as awesome as Chrono Trigger is, I just get the impression that Sora and the Kingdom Hearts franchise are more well-known nowadays. So I neglect to even consider Chrono. Not to mention games are getting made for the DS with the franchise.
> 
> Then again, more and more FF games are being made for the DS as well so my argument against the Black Mage is rather null.
> 
> But you're certainly right about Black Mage and the Moogle being more iconic to Square. I just can't see them as Smashers because of their *lack of being a sole character. They change their appearances a lot between the different FFs and they're never the exact same people*. Though your Black Mage moveset is rather good and is making me feel otherwise.



Well it´s true that atleast 15 more fangirls wuold by Brawl if Sora was in it, but his only apperence was on the GBA in the least known part of the series.(Fangirls, I don´t hate you but don´t destroy SSBB with Sora!)

Well the thing is that it actually may be a plus that BM ain´t an sole character. In a way they can represent FF as a whole and not just one charater's game. ... I ran out of argument on both sides for the moment...

EDIT: Here is a quote I kinda agree on (exept the Geno part...)


> Comments: I thought I had a pretty good thing going with Geno representing Old Square Enix and Sora representing New Square Enix - but if only one SE characters makes the cut, I would argue that Black Mage has the best shot. In addition to being the most awesome and iconic of the characters in Final Fantasy I, Black Mage has popped again and again as a class in games like the imensely popular FFIII - not to mention cameos in recent games like Chocobo Tails and Mario Hoops: 3 on 3.
> 
> Simply put, Brawl needs another magic user besides Zelda. Yeah, yeah I know I've been a strong supporter of Miciaiah in the past - but now that Zelda is swordless and likely using light magic, I'm changing my prediction. Black Mage could have a great moveset with Fire, Ice and Thunder magic and the ability to wack foes with his staff.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2007)

Dude...

Imagine how awesome it would be for Chrono Trigger character in there...

SHit, they DESERVE a spot..


----------



## Goh (Nov 1, 2007)

Woooh I cant wait to build my own little ninja dojo stage ^^


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 1, 2007)

Truthfully,I want to see veterans first to see who's coming back,then see some movesets from new players to see hopefully they're not clones[Lucas].

Then it'd be nice to see other final smashes,new characters,etc.

Wonder how many different variations to stage builder mode is...?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2007)

How sick would it be if there was a character design mode?

BULD YOUR OWN CHARACTER FTW!!!!!


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 1, 2007)

^ That would come in the form of being able to use your Mii as a fighter...


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 1, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> How sick would it be if there was a character design mode?
> 
> BULD YOUR OWN CHARACTER FTW!!!!!



_That's_ probaly when brawl would be going out of it's way to make the best game ever.

But that would indeed be sick,but;
You gotta consider how choppy it'd probaly be,with the whole you have to make a complete new moveset and character from scratch,with probaly limited variations.

Now a clothes changer mode would be possible,but...I doubt that we could make our own characters :/ And nonetheless characters that arn't from nintendo 

You'd probaly play with your characters instead of the ones they've worked so hard on,and what about final smashes? >_<


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2007)

Youre right...

Damn, didnt think about the Final Smashes....


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 1, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> You'd probaly play with your characters instead of the ones they've worked so hard on,and what about final smashes? >_<



Well they could make it like Soul Calibur where you assign a premade moveset of another character... but that kind of thing stinks imo.



Mishudo said:


> Now a clothes changer mode would be possible,but...I doubt that we could make our own characters :/ And nonetheless characters that arn't from nintendo



So right. I'm against any awesome franchise implementing those make a character modes. It just ruins a special element of the game for me. Any old person can make some weird character that might be over powered and doesn't fit and it really just makes the game feel un-legit. 

It might be fine for some all out random matches just for fun, but when you play a main character and your friend has some weird custom one it just messes with the mechanics..


----------



## Hiruko (Nov 1, 2007)

I think if "Mii" is a playable character, it should have pre-decided moves.


----------



## Nytorious (Nov 1, 2007)

The Miis should be assist trophies instead as it would work better,


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 1, 2007)

I forgot to say...when Samus does her final and you're behied her, don't attack her.  *feel bad for Bowser*


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Nov 1, 2007)

lol why? Do you just go flying?


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 1, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> I forgot to say...when Samus does her final and you're behied her, don't attack her.  *feel bad for Bowser*



Lol,know from experience huh?

Well,what I wanna know is,once you get a smash ball as ZSS,and you change back,does she do a move before changing back? Otherwise[unless your hyped up on original samus] it seems a waste of a smash ball D:

So,about 3 more months!! 
Hopefully,it wont be delayed again :]


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 1, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> lol why? Do you just go flying?



*read below*



Mishudo said:


> Lol,know from experience huh?
> 
> Well,what I wanna know is,once you get a smash ball as ZSS,and you change back,does she do a move before changing back? Otherwise[unless your hyped up on original samus] it seems a waste of a smash ball D:
> 
> ...



no.  I just cracked laughing when bowser charged up his smash attack and has no effect and get caught in the beam.

and ZZS does a little energy circle beam before turning back to Samus.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Nov 1, 2007)

ZSS is going to have my children.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 1, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> ZSS is going to have my children.



GET IN LINE.

Donkey Shizzow has first dibs, dood


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 1, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> *read below*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm that's interesting. Dang I can't wait to try her out. I'm getting my metroid feeling back


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 1, 2007)

I've already done ZS.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 1, 2007)

Desert Bus said:


> I've already done ZS.



IS THAT WHY METROID DREAD VANISHED? D:


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 1, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> IS THAT WHY METROID DREAD VANISHED? D:



Yeah they switched the team over to make Desert Bus 3: Let's get super ultra champion edition.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2007)

...What the F--^^^


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 1, 2007)

lol.
I think that animated gif of the halo dude and ZSS proves He got her first ;D

Anywho,it makes me think Linkaro,if instead bowser of done his fire breath,would it of been nullified by her FS?
Can FS's be interrupted? Or just damaged while in the state but don't flinch?


----------



## Gamble (Nov 1, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Well, as awesome as Chrono Trigger is, I just get the impression that Sora and the Kingdom Hearts franchise are more well-known nowadays. So I neglect to even consider Chrono. Not to mention games are getting made for the DS with the franchise.


I'll agree. If the mere thought of even considering one of Square's characters, it would probably be Sora. I'm not sure how to put this without seeming to insult both Kingdom Hearts and the smashers of SSB, but both games give off more of that..wholesome "all ages" feeling. As you said, Sora is probably more popular amongst gaming fans, and I'm sure Disney played a big part in making it so popular.



			
				TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Then again, more and more FF games are being made for the DS as well so my argument against the Black Mage is rather null.


I think the Black Mage would be the first pick for SSB if a FF character were to be chosen. Black Mage can be related to just about every Final Fantasy game, in one way or another. I don't think they'd take a character that played such a small role in the entire franchise. 



			
				TenshiOni said:
			
		

> *But you're certainly right about Black Mage and the Moogle being more iconic to Square. *I just can't see them as Smashers because of their lack of being a sole character. They change their appearances a lot between the different FFs and they're never the exact same people. Though your Black Mage moveset is rather good and is making me feel otherwise.


I think it would be that reason alone that would have them as candidates for becoming smashers. No matter what sort of fan of FF you are, you know and appreciate those characters. Picking a main character out of one of the FF games would be a bad move. Their roles are never continued into future FF games or the franchise. The current smashers have been the leading role in several variations of their own respected franchise, so it would only make sense that if they were to choose candidates from FF, it would be the character(s) that have been in an ongoing continuity with the franchise.


----------



## ~~Puppets Play~~ (Nov 1, 2007)

Lmao, I think Shadow will be put in as unlockble. I hope it atleast. 

I know what the attacks will be if shadow is it it. 

Normal Smash will be like Chaos Blast 
Left and right attack wil be like Chaos Dash somewhat like Falco/Fox 
Down attack will be Shooting 
Final Smash could be that he will change into The Ultimate Lifeform. 


lol only a idea


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 1, 2007)

~~Puppets Play~~ said:


> Lmao, I think Shadow will be put in as unlockble. I hope it atleast.
> 
> I know what the attacks will be if shadow is it it.
> 
> ...



i'M PREtty sure we can't have more than one charater from third party.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 1, 2007)

Jessica of IGN made me happy in the last Wiik in Review IGN podcast when she said she'd rather see Squall than Cloud...

Seriously, I'll take any other Square character over Cloud thanks.

Black Mage I think is my favorite idea... (applauds to Nyan for the moveset)

Chocobo assist trophy a must!


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 1, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Jessica of IGN made me happy in the last Wiik in Review IGN podcast when she said she'd rather see Squall than Cloud...
> 
> Seriously, I'll take any other Square character over Cloud thanks.
> 
> ...



Really she made me want to kill myself Squall Is probably the worst part of his game. I mean besides the drawing system and the shitty card game.

But seriously I would totally play as Black Mage If he was In It.


----------



## Lee1993 (Nov 1, 2007)

i like the new IC stage better than the old


----------



## Gamble (Nov 2, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Jessica of IGN made me happy in the last Wiik in Review IGN podcast when she said she'd rather see Squall than Cloud...
> 
> Seriously, I'll take any other Square character over Cloud thanks.
> 
> ...



Yer, I like Cloud and all but he'd be the last character I'd want to see in SSB. I don't really think I could support any Square character as a Smasher unless it was Black Mage. Possibly Sora.


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 2, 2007)

On-Screen Appearances


Snake


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 2, 2007)

Heh, entrance update. Lucas's entrance looks awesome. Actually the last three ones I like a lot. Snake camouflage!


----------



## Gamble (Nov 2, 2007)

Snake's looks pretty badass, along with Ike.


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, the last 3 ones are awesome. I like Snake's one the most... for obvious reasons.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 2, 2007)

omg sick 


I was about ready to declare Fox's the most badass....







































until Snake


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 2, 2007)

Hurray for Mr. Saturn Table from MOTHER 3!

So much MOTHER 3 in this game, Nintendo has to release the game somehow...


----------



## chrisp (Nov 2, 2007)

I just got to get this game. Sonic making his appearance and multiplayer madness!


----------



## the_sloth (Nov 2, 2007)

Snakes cloak was awesome.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 2, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> I just got to get this game. Sonic making his appearance and multiplayer madness!



Makes you want to tear your clothes off and rape something.

wait


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 2, 2007)

Homage to the George Washington Bridge Scene at the start of MGS2. Once again Snake breaks his stealth camo right before it could have become useful.


----------



## zagman505 (Nov 2, 2007)

hm. interesting. notice that for all the characters shown in this update EXCEPT mario, they're being shown on a stage from their franchise? wonder why they didn't have mario showing up on delfino plaza...

and ike's and snake's entrances are awesome O.o


----------



## ~~Puppets Play~~ (Nov 2, 2007)

Fox's Enrty is almost the same as in SSB


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Nov 2, 2007)

When's this coming out again?
Who can I play as?
Can I use my GameCube controller?
WILL YOU BUY IT ME!?!? 

Can I be bothered looking at post #1? No


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 2, 2007)

Kinda of a lame update I know, but the entrances make me happy... 

There's so much polish on this game it's wonderful...


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Nov 2, 2007)

'Entereances'? 
Wow, this game _does_ sound intriguing o.o


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 2, 2007)

Pretty_Vacant said:


> When's this coming out again?
> 
> Who can I play as?
> Can I use my GameCube controller?
> ...


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 2, 2007)

IGN released some Insider Brawl wallpapers, here they are for all you ppl w/o an Insider account  :


1024 x 768
1280 x 960
1600 x 1200
1680 x 1050 (Widescreen)
1920 x 1200 (Widescreen) *woot finally a good one in my resolution!*


1024 x 768
1280 x 960
1600 x 1200
1680 x 1050 (Widescreen)
1920 x 1200 (Widescreen)

Enjoy


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 2, 2007)

Not bad. 

Thanks for sharing, 2Shea. :3


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 2, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Kinda of a lame update I know, but the entrances make me happy...
> 
> There's so much polish on this game it's wonderful...



The only thing It's missing is a Castlevania character or Megaman.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Nov 2, 2007)

and Captain Falcon.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 2, 2007)

Desert Bus said:


> The only thing It's missing is a Castlevania character or Megaman.



I vote both...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 2, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I vote both...



We will probably only get one, and you know which one I am rooting for.

HYDRO STORRRRRRRM!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Nov 2, 2007)

*OBJECTION!*

Phoenix Wright for Brawl.


----------



## ~~Puppets Play~~ (Nov 2, 2007)

I want a Tales of Sypfonia Character in. Like Kratos or Loyd or something in that direction.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 2, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> *OBJECTION!*
> 
> Phoenix Wright for Brawl.





Phoenix Wright is a monster and does not belong in this world!


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 2, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> We will probably only get one, and you know which one I am rooting for.
> 
> HYDRO STORRRRRRRM!



Same here.

If Simon or any other Castlevania character Is In I'll probably stop playing as Samus. And i'll also start playing as King dede.

If Megamans In i'm gonna stop playing as Link and add Snake.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Nov 2, 2007)

Really, if there's be any more third-party characters, it should be Megaman or a Square character. I only really care about Snake, he's the only third-party character I plan to play as.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 2, 2007)

Digital Flareon said:


> Really, if there's be any more third-party characters, it should be Megaman or *a Square character*. I only really care about Snake, he's the only third-party character I plan to play as.



No. Just no.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 2, 2007)

Golden Sun


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah no ff chars...those'll be on dissidia for psp...i don't want em bastardized any more...KH did enough XD.


Digimon megaman and maybe crash banticoot would be cool entries though...maybe Chrono from trigger...since we got the fire emblem  guy.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Nov 2, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Jessica of IGN made me happy in the last Wiik in Review IGN podcast when she said she'd rather see Squall than Cloud...
> 
> Seriously, I'll take any other Square character over Cloud thanks.
> 
> ...


 Thank you wery much! I didn?t want to do the FS becuse it culd be to much but I was thinking Meteor or Flare...



Timbers- said:


> I'll agree. If the mere thought of even considering one of Square's characters, it would probably be Sora. I'm not sure how to put this without seeming to insult both Kingdom Hearts and the smashers of SSB, but both games give off more of that..wholesome "all ages" feeling. As you said, Sora is probably more popular amongst gaming fans, and I'm sure Disney played a big part in making it so popular.
> 
> 
> I think the Black Mage would be the first pick for SSB if a FF character were to be chosen. Black Mage can be related to just about every Final Fantasy game, in one way or another. I don't think they'd take a character that played such a small role in the entire franchise.
> ...


I like KH, I hate Sora in Brawl...




> No. Just no.


Yes, just yes: BLACK MAGE!!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 2, 2007)

Nyan N. said:


> Thank you wery much! I didn´t want to do the FS becuse it culd be to much but I was thinking Meteor or Flare...
> 
> I like KH, I hate Sora in Brawl...
> 
> ...



Dragoon and Summoner >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Black mage.

Dragoon would a  a cool fighter with dragon related moves and a trusty lance , summoner would play like how the pokemon trainer does but with summons instead of pokemon...tell me you don't' wanna be using bahamut mid battle to mega flare everyone .

But still dissidia will do all this...don't' worry about ff chars .


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 2, 2007)

Nyan N. said:


> Yes, just yes: BLACK MAGE!!!



Only Vivi.

But really, if anything Shallow-Enix [Lol pun on their quality] gets in the game, it'll be Geno, as he has been requested moreso than Megaman and Simon Belmont, who follow up in terms of votes and demand.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 2, 2007)

I really don't think we should be expecting any more 3rd party chars IMO. If any more are added I'll be truly surprised lol.

Anyway, I'm loving the character entrances, very glad they have made a return ^^


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 2, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Only Vivi.
> 
> But really, if anything Shallow-Enix [Lol pun on their quality] gets in the game, it'll be Geno, as he has been requested moreso than Megaman and Simon Belmont, who follow up in terms of votes and demand.



Btw yeah what's with simon....i'd much prefer to use alucard....or is it because sotn was made on psx that they don't want him?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 2, 2007)

I think it was along the lines of Sakurai answering one of the requests on the OLLLLLLD Smash site, where he said it would be a character on a Nintendo platform, most likely the NES.

So, that does narrow it down to Simon Belmont, Trevor Belmont, Grant DiNasty, Sypha Belnades, and Alucard.

Of course, it's not SotN Alucard, more like very tall, slow, bat flying, fireball orb firing Alucard.

But to answer whats with Simon; he's appeared in the most games, and is the only character to have his original game remade over 3 times.

And if you go with the theory that we have for the lineup and its setup for Brawl, only Simon and Trevor hit the bill. If they use Trevor, we probably won't know where he would be listed, as his American and Japanese names are really different names.

Trevor Charles Belmont = American name
Ralph Charles Belmondo = Japanese name


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 2, 2007)

um...I would love meaman to be in the game...but what u guys thing of Ryu or Chun Li?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 2, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Dragoon and Summoner >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Black mage.


No.



Goofy Titan said:


> Only Vivi.


This.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 2, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> No.
> 
> This.



Freiya > vivi.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 2, 2007)

....Yeah, why dont we talk about SMASH BROS.....?


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 2, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ....Yeah, why dont we talk about SMASH BROS.....?



I agree rival.

*hand-shake*




_...how abouts sum bomberman for it_


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 2, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> I agree rival.
> 
> *hand-shake*
> 
> ...



what about this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1_AZbswyjI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 2, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> what about this?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1_AZbswyjI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Psysalis (Nov 2, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> what about this?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1_AZbswyjI[/YOUTUBE]



i lol'd hard at DK


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 2, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> I agree rival.
> 
> *hand-shake*
> 
> ...



Hand shake.... HAND SHAKE???? HAND SHAKE??????!?!??!?!?!?!?

You gonna have to shake my di--

...just wait til brawl my friend....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 2, 2007)

Hah, like his hand can fully grip that tiny nub.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 2, 2007)

Dude.......

You WANT me to SHOW this MONSTER to you?

I warn you, be prepared to dodge it, might give you a whiplash...


----------



## naikou (Nov 2, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Freiya > vivi.



lies.

I have to say, meta-knight's final smash has the potential to be freaking awesome. Too bad you can't really tell what is going on from the pictures.

Also, I'm still holding out for either Rockman or Bomberman. Sonic = lose. D:


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 2, 2007)

Its easy to miss though, you gotta be stupid to be hit by his cape...


----------



## Ignis Solus (Nov 2, 2007)

Ehhhh....


Let's talk about assist trophies! I'm up for Eggplant Wizard.


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 2, 2007)

I wanna know more about these bosses.
What if Ridley is shown as a Boss? Does this mean he's not a playable character?

And remember the article saying Gannondorf has a model? What if he's a boss and that
's why he hasn't been shown yet?

Dont know,throwing some ideas around.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 2, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I think it was along the lines of Sakurai answering one of the requests on the OLLLLLLD Smash site, where he said it would be a character on a Nintendo platform, most likely the NES.
> 
> So, that does narrow it down to Simon Belmont, Trevor Belmont, Grant DiNasty, Sypha Belnades, and Alucard.
> 
> ...


is also belmont in the japanese version belmodo is how is writen in japanese since you cant write 100% correct a english name in japanese but a similar one


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 2, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> is also belmont in the japanese version belmodo is how is writen in japanese since you cant write 100% correct a english name in japanese but a similar one



Uh, I donno. I think it's like how the Japanese name for Castlevania doesn't even translate to Castlevania, but the US side decided to role with it.

Akumajo Dracula = Demon Castle Dracula

As you can see, that does not translate to Castlevania . Maybe Belmondo is the same?


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 2, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hah, like his hand can fully grip that tiny nub.



He's right, if I tried that I might very well crush it. I will take away your power and I will take away your arrogance... but that is something you can keep that.

Just remember to water it everyday.



"Shion" said:


> Its easy to miss though, you gotta be stupid to be hit by his cape...



Guess I won't have much trouble landing it then.. eh?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 2, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Uh, I donno. I think it's like how the Japanese name for Castlevania doesn't even translate to Castlevania, but the US side decided to role with it.
> 
> Akumajo Dracula = Demon Castle Dracula
> 
> As you can see, that does not translate to Castlevania . Maybe Belmondo is the same?



Mayby they thought It was just to stupid of a name for America.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Nov 2, 2007)

This is gunna be Nintendo's hands down best seller.


----------



## martinipenguin (Nov 2, 2007)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> This is gunna be Nintendo's hands down best seller.



Well, that's the way it was with Melee.

So can you just dodge roll past Meta Knight's cape? Cause that would make for a pretty pathetic attack. But if you can dodge roll past it, then if it hits it better do a hell of a lot of damage.


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm pretty sure a couple of the E-for-All videos showed Meta Knight connect with his Final Smash. It resulted in an instant kill as far as I could tell.


----------



## Kakashi Sensei 55 (Nov 3, 2007)

Cy said:


> I hope they don't cut Roy. He was one of the best characters. Pichu wasn't so bad, either- it could OHKO a bad player or CPU.



They did cut Roy. They replaced him and Marth with two other sword guys.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 3, 2007)

Kakashi Sensei 55 said:


> They did cut Roy. They replaced him and Marth with two other sword guys.



No...

They haven't officially cut him yet. Nobody knows if he's in or not. It's still a 50-50 shot, far as I can tell.

Plus Marth isn't officially back yet either.


...and lol you quoted a post from a year ago


----------



## Gamble (Nov 3, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Its easy to miss though, you gotta be stupid to be hit by his cape...



Definitely. Probably a move that will benefit lower-skilled matches, but meh.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 3, 2007)

You people not used to playing fighting games with short range supers?

It's called "combo".


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 3, 2007)

Unless you can perform your final smash while grabbing someone, then that would make it uber powerful.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 3, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> um...I would love meaman to be in the game...but what u guys thing of Ryu or Chun Li?


The best 3rd party choice in my opinion. Street Fighter games are more popular, iconic and famous than Megaman (who is all those things but Street Fighter is more so). Plus a fighting game character would be a fantastic choice for the game and with Street Fighter coming up with two new games (SF4 and the HD SF2) an appearence from one of these two would be fantastic.

Plus it would mean Kirby could use Hadoken or Kikouken.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 3, 2007)

Kakashi Sensei 55 said:


> They did cut Roy. They replaced him and Marth with two other sword guys.



All i see is Ike... who is the other "sword guy?"


----------



## Jazz (Nov 3, 2007)

Well, Characters I know won't return are...

Dr. Mario
Luigi
C-Fal or Ganondorf
G&W
Roy
Falco
Mewtwo or Jigglypuff or Pichu


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 3, 2007)

Luigi is still  in...

A guy at E for All spilled the beans on that...


----------



## Jazz (Nov 3, 2007)

Is he a Mario clone? Cuz if he is, he might as well not be in the game.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 3, 2007)

No, he has different movesets and plays a little different that mario.


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 3, 2007)

GASP, why is Falcon up there?!


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 3, 2007)

I agree.. why IS he up there???


----------



## Jazz (Nov 3, 2007)

Grevane said:


> GASP, why is Falcon up there?!



I dunno, I just don';t think he'll be put in the game...


Unfortunately


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 3, 2007)

Leorio said:


> Well, Characters I know won't return are...
> 
> Dr. Mario


I agree.



Leorio said:


> Luigi


I'm sorry but I don't see that happening, Luigi is an iconic character.



Leorio said:


> C-Fal or Ganondorf


What have you been smoking? They wouldn't cut out Falcon, plus Ganondorf is bound to get a new moveset.



Leorio said:


> G&W


Oh yes, cut out the most unique character out of the game. *sarcasm*



Leorio said:


> Roy


Maybe...



Leorio said:


> Falco


And leave Fox as the only Starfox playable character?



Leorio said:


> Mewtwo or Jigglypuff or Pichu


Pichu yes but Jigglypuff no, appart from its jump its not in anyway a clone and its been in Smash since the N64 game. And Mewtwo can't get cut out, Pokemon is too popular in Japan for them to cut out such a popular Pokemon.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 3, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't see that happening, Luigi is an iconic character.
> ...



they can add a new pokemon buddy.... 

they dont have to kerp mewtwo, a starter pkm is just as popular as he is.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Nov 3, 2007)

Leorio said:


> I dunno, I just don';t think he'll be put in the game...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately



Get out.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 3, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't see that happening, Luigi is an iconic character.
> ...



There could be other Star Fox chars.  And he wasn't in SSB, so Nintendo might not put him in this one.

*No Comment on G&W*

I've been smoking nothing.  They could cut them out.  I personally wouldn't care if Ganondorf wasn't in, but then everyone would bitch about "link needs a villain noob"


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 3, 2007)

Leorio said:


> *There could be other Star Fox chars. * And he wasn't in SSB, so Nintendo might not put him in this one.
> 
> *No Comment on G&W*
> 
> I've been smoking nothing.  They could cut them out.  I personally wouldn't care if Ganondorf wasn't in, but then everyone would bitch about "link needs a villain noob"



WOLF ODONNEL FTW!!!!!!!!


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 3, 2007)

Captain Falcon is definitely not gone, relax.

The Falcon is still used to represent the F-Zero franchise. Check the Samurai Goroh update.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 3, 2007)

Falcon. <333

If there is a new pokemon, I hope it'd be Lucario.

Also, Falcon FS will be galaxy-buster. Insta-win.


----------



## Goh (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey... I hope Ganondorf is still in!
His ultimate smash move could be a transformation into ganon who would then smack the hell out of everyone.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 3, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Captain Falcon is definitely not gone, relax.
> 
> The Falcon is still used to represent the F-Zero franchise. Check the Samurai Goroh update.



Oh right, I forgot about that.  Eh.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 3, 2007)

Goh said:


> Hey... I hope Ganondorf is still in!
> His ultimate smash move could be a transformation into ganon who would then smack the hell out of everyone.



.....isnt he ALREADY ganon?

lol.... new members


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 3, 2007)

Goh said:


> Hey... I hope Ganondorf is still in!
> His ultimate smash move could be a transformation into ganon who would then smack the hell out of everyone.


He is. While not officially confirmed, he was mentioned in an interview a while back along with Link, Zelda, and Sheik.



"Shion" said:


> .....isnt he ALREADY ganon?



No, although the whole Ganon/Ganondorf thing is confusing at times.

Generally though, his human form is thought of as Ganondorf and his monster (pig?) form is thought of as Ganon.

Think back to the final two battles of Ocarina of Time...


Edit: I wiki'd it. 


> The name "Ganondorf" is only used to refer to the character's human form, while "Ganon" is used to refer to the evil spirit tied to the Triforce of Power, be it the human or beastial form.



I think Goh's saying he'd like to see OoT Ganondorf's transformation...but since we know they're going to use TP Ganondorf I'm really not sure what his FS will be...possibly the monster form he used in TP right before the final final battle...

Think they'll be a fishing rod item to totally screw him?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Nov 3, 2007)

Ice Climbers FTW!


----------



## martinipenguin (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah, there's no way they would cut Captain Falcon and I hope they don't cut Ganondorf (new move-set though).

I think that Lucario or Infernape would make for awsome characters. Although I doubt they would use Infernape.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 3, 2007)

i can bulid my own stage?

first halo 3 and now this


----------



## Gamble (Nov 3, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> i can bulid my own stage?
> 
> first halo 3 and now this



except this will be awesome


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 3, 2007)

Leorio said:


> Well, Characters I know won't return are...
> 
> Dr. Mario
> Luigi
> ...



Whyyyyy????

Why do you people even consider Falcon, Jiggly, or Luigi to axed? It's not happening.

I also believe that if _even one_ of the clones from melee is returning (which Ganondorf and Falco are very likely to) then _all _ the clones are returning in some form.



nmaster64 said:


> No, although the whole Ganon/Ganondorf thing is confusing at times.
> 
> Generally though, his human form is thought of as Ganondorf and his monster (pig?) form is thought of as Ganon.
> 
> ...



Isn't that stuff obvious? If you've played Ocarina then it's pretty clear, yes?

But anyway, the idea of having him turn into the rampaging beast from TP is BRILLIANT. Any of his transformations would be great fits though.

I hope he doesn't just whip out his sword or something :| That should be put in his redefined moveset


----------



## Gamble (Nov 3, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Whyyyyy????
> 
> Why do you people even consider Falcon, Jiggly, or Luigi to axed? It's not happening.



Game would suck without those three. Reason enough why they'll be making their appearance sooner or later.


----------



## Noah (Nov 3, 2007)

Still holding out hope for Mike Jones here. It'll never happen, but I'm not letting go, goddammit.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 3, 2007)

Luigi, Falco, Cpt. Falcon, Ganondorf should all be considered confirmed. Nobody should worry at all about them making it, they are guaranteed.

The most likely cut from Melee right now is Marth and Roy, being replaced by more recent Fire Emblem characters that have actually appeared in games released in the US, such as Ike.

Jigglypuff has an extremely high chance of coming back, I'd say almost guaranteed. Mewtwo as well, and Pichu a little less but still likely.

Game & Watch is a good candidate to become an assist trophy. I'd say he's 50/50.

Dr. Mario may become an alt costume for Mario...I'd say 50/50 as well...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 3, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Game & Watch is a good candidate to become an assist trophy. I'd say he's 50/50.
> 
> Dr. Mario may become an alt costume for Mario...I'd say 50/50 as well...



If the theory listed for series is true, Game & Watch is already confirmed.

And Dr. Mario IS a costume for Mario. <3


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 3, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> If the theory listed for series is true, Game & Watch is already confirmed.


You mean the whole number thing from the website? I don't put much stock in that...

Although really I think it's more likely he's playable than not, I should say it's more 60/40 or 70/30 than 50/50...

I'd put my money on him returning just because I think Nintendo understands the consequences of cutting characters...



Goofy Titan said:


> And Dr. Mario IS a costume for Mario. <3


Was that confirmed? Personally I'd prefer it that way...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 3, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> You mean the whole number thing from the website? I don't put much stock in that...



Well, it confirmed where at least 4 assumed series would specifically show up in order, so it has SOME credibility to it



nmaster64 said:


> Was that confirmed? Personally I'd prefer it that way...



Yah, at E for All. When Dark Link, Gold Bowser, and Fire Mario were too.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 3, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> The most likely cut from Melee right now is Marth and Roy, being replaced by more recent Fire Emblem characters that have actually appeared in games released in the US, such as Ike.



Roy appeared in a US release.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 3, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Roy appeared in a US release.



His best appearance in a FE game at that.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, thats a burn.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 3, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> His best appearance in a FE game at that.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Knew you wouldn't let that pass 

Well overall Marth was vastly superior to Roy in Melee so as long as it stays like that (accurate) for Brawl....it's cool right?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 3, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Knew you wouldn't let that pass
> 
> Well overall Marth was vastly superior to Roy in Melee so as long as it stays like that (accurate) for Brawl....it's cool right?



Indeed <333


----------



## martinipenguin (Nov 3, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Well overall Marth was vastly superior to Roy in Melee so as long as it stays like that (accurate) for Brawl....it's cool right?



If by superior you mean cheaper, then yes, Marth was "superior" to Roy.


----------



## Alucard45Maximum (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey haven't been here in awhile but I'll like to say that I would hope RAY MK II or III to make it in BRAWL. Think about it. He has jet engine pack, genade(bomb) launcer, cannon gun, look cool, high popular in Japan and fairly known in US.

Make an awesome character edition

I did a drawing of my own here


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 4, 2007)

martinipenguin said:


> If by superior you mean cheaper, then yes, Marth was "superior" to Roy.



Noez, because Roy's sword is on _fire_...

FIRE!!!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 4, 2007)

martinipenguin said:


> If by superior you mean cheaper, then yes, Marth was "superior" to Roy.



Cheap = Win = Fun


----------



## martinipenguin (Nov 4, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Cheap = Win = Fun



Cheap = Unbalanced = Suck


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 4, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Cheap = Win = Fun



Set laserz to kill, thread unite and destroy...

  :shrooms


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 4, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Set laserz to kill, thread unite and destroy...
> 
> :shrooms



Blocked with this.
Every single game is unbalanced, except Street Fighter I.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 4, 2007)

No argument. Cheap is one thing if your in a tourney, you play to win. Outside the tournaments however, repeated cheapness just makes you an ass.

Nobody wants to play against a Marth that just edgeguards and can't actually fight his way up to 100%...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 4, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> No argument. Cheap is one thing if your in a tourney, you play to win. Outside the tournaments however, repeated cheapness just makes you an ass.
> 
> Nobody wants to play against a Marth that just edgeguards and can't actually fight his way up to 100%...



Hrm...so are you saying it's more fun if the other guy just lets you freely jump back on the stage after a knockout? 

And it feels like it's the other way around where the Marth player or whomever doesn't want to play with someone who can't even fight back to a universal tactic.

So outside of a tourney where you play to win...what do you do in casual play? Do cool moves, press start, and check yourself out?

Lastly...what is cheapness?
How weird to hear people complain about "cheapness", because I haven't heard people talk about cheap since I was a little kid playing SFII:Hyper Fighting in the arcades.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 4, 2007)

There's no such thing as cheap in a game unless a character is purposely unbalanced(Ex: New Order Sol, Gil, and so on) You can play as whoever you want in SSBM and have a shot  at winning a tourny. You may have to work much harder then everyone but hey, that's the way the cookie crumbles.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 4, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Lastly...what is cheapness?


In SSB, I define it as using tactics (sometimes even glitches) in a way such that one avoids actually fighting...

I say that because the part of Smash that I enjoy is the fierce battles between two (or more) players, the skill that lies in timing and predicting movements. So yeah, avoiding that clash as much as possible and trying simply to cheap your opponent off the edge is lame. End of story.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> There's no such thing as cheap in a game unless a character is purposely unbalanced(Ex: New Order Sol, Gil, and so on) You can play as whoever you want in SSBM and have a shot  at winning a tourny. You may have to work much harder then everyone but hey, that's the way the cookie crumbles.



I don't know what your definition of cheap is but the fact that a Marth or Fox player probably has to work 1/10 as hard as a Kirby player has to to win a match in a tornament is pretty cheap in my eyes.



nmaster64 said:


> In SSB, I define it as using tactics (sometimes even glitches) in a way such that one avoids actually fighting...
> 
> I say that because the part of Smash that I enjoy is the fierce battles between two (or more) players, the skill that lies in timing and predicting movements. So yeah, avoiding that clash as much as possible and trying simply to cheap your opponent off the edge is lame. End of story.



Didn't you say before that you love to dodge and piss people off xD


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 4, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> I don't know what your definition of cheap is but the fact that a Marth or Fox player probably has to work 1/10 as hard as a Kirby player has to to win a match in a tornament is pretty cheap in my eyes.



That's the way the cookie crumbles, it's been that way forever.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 4, 2007)

*nmaster64:* Punching someone in the face and throwing sand in their eyes are both the same method in which you can use to fight someone. Just one is a lot more effecitve most of the time and a lot funnier. If you limit yourself to just playing in imaginary rules, you'll never get better physically nor mentally.

*Santen Kesshun:* It's the cold hard truth of fighting games. Everyone has the option to pick the top tier characters, but if you pick the low tiers that's your problem. Shit, I can't believe I can use this quote with total seriousness..."Don't hate the player, hate the game".


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> That's the way the cookie crumbles, it's been that way forever.



Dangit why do you have to be right 

*edit* @Dan: yeah. It's the game mechanics/balance I hate. I like Fox as a character xD


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 4, 2007)

...Thats thr Fox thats gonn kick your behind Santen..


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 5, 2007)

Hah, updates now an hour early.

JAPAN TIME: Fox's Misfortune.



Also Fire Emblem theme


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 5, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hah, updates now an hour early.
> 
> JAPAN TIME: Fox's Misfortune.



The shield is still beastly.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 5, 2007)

RUN DIDDY!!!!  GREEN PKMN DRAGON RAYQUAZA IS BAD!!!!!

Seem like legend pkmn work for baddies.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 5, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> The shield is still beastly.



what?  No the water looked awsome....!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 5, 2007)

Hurray for hour-early updates! 

Damn, I didn't expect to see Rayquaza in there. Freakin' awesome. The FE theme sounds great too.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 5, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> The FE theme sounds great too.



Well...compared to the original vocal FE theme, it seems rather..lacking. The one on the Brawl site fits the mood of battle moreso than the original theme though.

Link removed


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 5, 2007)

Video was awesome, I know that the scouter that Fox has will most likely be getting some "Over 9000" deal once the game comes out.  

The song is pretty cool, just wish they just stuck with the Japanese Lyrics.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 5, 2007)

EPIC VIDEO IS EPIC.

Fox is as badass as ever...


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 5, 2007)

A Rayquazza! Freaking awesome!


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice Fox pwnage O_O

But I like the regular instrumental FE theme more =P


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Nov 5, 2007)

Loved it!


----------



## the_sloth (Nov 5, 2007)

Nyan N. said:


> Loved it!



Twas inevitable.


----------



## Seany (Nov 5, 2007)

That was badass


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 5, 2007)

Fire Emblem theme is sick.

And holy crap! Fox owned a Rayquaza! Do you guys think he's a boss?

Only in Smash. I love this game.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Nov 5, 2007)

He's definitely a boss. I don't see why they'd put him in just to get owned in a cutscene, haha.

I wonder if there will be more Pokemon in subspace to accompany him...


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 5, 2007)

dude.... fox kicks Rayquaza's ASS!!!!!!!!

WTF!!!!!!«HOLY LORD IM GONNA SHIT IN MY PANTS!!!!

FOX RULES


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 5, 2007)

Fox ownage.


----------



## the_sloth (Nov 5, 2007)

Thats why I hated it when my friends would spam Fox's sheild, its unneccesarily powerful.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 5, 2007)

the video was awesome

how did fox survived that explotion i mean usally in his games his dead the moment the airwing explode


----------



## Xell (Nov 5, 2007)

​
FUCK YES, YOU ARE THE BEST SEMI FINAL BOSS EVER.


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 5, 2007)

Awesome video, Fox was badass. I'm loving the Fire Emblem theme too, been waiting for that.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice way to start off the week. Cool song for FE and major Fox ownage!


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 5, 2007)

Grevane said:


> My guess is that Fox crash lands his Arwing and ends up with Donkey and Diddy based on the background here:


Called it.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 5, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Called it.



:S dang isn't that the second prediction you nailed in couple weeks span?


----------



## Jazz (Nov 5, 2007)

Fox's reflector shield is awesome.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 5, 2007)

the_sloth said:


> Thats why I hated it when my friends would spam Fox's sheild, its unneccesarily powerful.



It's really only as powerful as what you're stupid enough to shoot him with.


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 5, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> :S dang isn't that the second prediction you nailed in couple weeks span?


Wait, what was the first?


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 5, 2007)

Poor Diddy...almost got eaten and no one cares about cute monkey....


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 5, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> Poor Diddy...almost got eaten and no one cares about cute monkey....


Cute? No way.

I wonder what raiquasa or whatever is doing in Donkey Kong Island in the first place. I guess it has something to do with the Subspace Army. The boss fight better be good.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 5, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Cute? No way.
> 
> I wonder what raiquasa or whatever is doing in Donkey Kong Island in the first place. I guess it has something to do with the Subspace Army. The boss fight better be good.



Pokemon are everywhere, they aren't just in Regions that come from Japan, they can be found anywhere, gotta catch'em all.


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 5, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Pokemon are everywhere, they aren't just in Regions that come from Japan, they can be found anywhere, gotta catch'em all.


Haha, I guess so. It's weird to see rayquasa in water though. Isn't it supposed to live up in the sky or something? In any case, it's nice to see a pokemon acting all violent.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 5, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Haha, I guess so. It's weird to see rayquasa in water though. Isn't it supposed to live up in the sky or something? In any case, it's nice to see a pokemon acting all violent.



I would expect to see like, one of the pother water pokemon there... not rayquaza..

Like Manaphy was expected, not a Rayquaza busting out of the water..

Maybe Lugia would be appropriate...


----------



## Birkin (Nov 5, 2007)

Lol Fox Scouter

I was waiting for him to say: IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAAAND!!!"


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 5, 2007)

So...is rayquaza as good as confirmed now?....hope for not another mew2 incident though .


----------



## Hiruko (Nov 5, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> So...is rayquaza as good as confirmed now?....hope for not another mew2 incident though .



Do you mean as a character o_O.

Anyway, it seems strange to me seeing Rayquaza all mean. I always thought he was a good guy >__>.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 5, 2007)

Hiruko said:


> Do you mean as a character o_O.
> 
> Anyway, it seems strange to me seeing Rayquaza all mean. I always thought he was a good guy >__>.



I mean as a playable char.

And ray is a protector of the earth...since starfox "invaded" (looks like his ship crashed actually) he views him as a thread , i doubt though that one will have to defeat the other...prolly during their struggle ray will understand fox is not a bad guy.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 5, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> It's really only as powerful as what you're stupid enough to shoot him with.



Fox never really had to own you using the shield by reflecting stuff. He just does it whenever the hell he wants up close to knock you back (Falco knocks you upwards), combo into it or from it, or pretty much use it to edge guard the hell out of you. 

If Fox can still do things like this with the shield, Fox might just still be an extremely dominant force in SSBB.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 5, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I mean as a playable char.
> 
> And ray is a protector of the earth...since starfox "invaded" (looks like his ship crashed actually) he views him as a thread , i doubt though that one will have to defeat the other...prolly during their struggle ray will understand fox is not a bad guy.



then wha do u call the attack on Diddy?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 5, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> then wha do u call the attack on Diddy?



I think it was dragon pulse...not sure...didn't look like i hyper beam that i know.


Ok /sarcasm off....i'm not sure if he attacked diddy or tried to save him from fox or thought he was with fox in doing the invading...not sure lol.


----------



## Spiral Man (Nov 5, 2007)

wats this about building your own stage?
That's fucking awesome.


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## "Shion" (Nov 5, 2007)

Spiral said:


> wats this about building your own stage?
> That's fucking awesome.



Kind of slow there... aren't you?


----------



## Ignis Solus (Nov 5, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> then what do u call the attack on Diddy?



Dragon Pulse, most likely. With Rayquaza being a Dragon type, and Dragon Pulse being a Special Dragon move, so add Same-Type-Attack-Bonus along with Rayquaza's hearty Special Attack stat equals a powerful blast. Fox was lucky to reflect that back, resulting in a super-effective OHKO since Dragons are weak against Dragon moves, and Rayquaza's defenses are poor for an uber.

Rayquaza attacking what it thinks is invading is normal. But I don't know why it was in a lake, since it is the Pokemon that represents the sky.  This had better not be an error or I will go medieval on Sakurai when I meet him. 

Here's a video featuring the animation of Dragon Pulse being used by a Lucario in Pokemon Battle Revolution. Feel free to watch the whole thing, but the attack happens at :22.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMwlaQjrnNQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 5, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Wait, what was the first?



Don't remember  

I just recall you saying _I called it _ a couple days ago too.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 5, 2007)

Digital Flareon said:


> Dragon Pulse, most likely. With Rayquaza being a Dragon type, and Dragon Pulse being a Special Dragon move, so add Same-Type-Attack-Bonus along with Rayquaza's hearty Special Attack stat equals a powerful blast. Fox was lucky to reflect that back, resulting in a super-effective OHKO since Dragons are weak against Dragon moves, and Rayquaza's defenses are poor for an uber.
> 
> Rayquaza attacking what it thinks is invading is normal. But I don't know why it was in a lake, since it is the Pokemon that represents the sky.  This had better not be an error or I will go medieval on Sakurai when I meet him.



He should'ved DDed+Outrage while equipped with Life Orb.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Nov 5, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> He should'ved DDed+Outrage while equipped with Life Orb.



It should have, but remember that its a wild Rayquaza governed by emotions rather than logic like a Pokemon trained by a human.

About half of the legendaries have wild mood swings in my opinion. 

One reason why I don't use ubers. xD


----------



## the_sloth (Nov 5, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> It's really only as powerful as what you're stupid enough to shoot him with.



Well, I am stupid...  But my friends also grab me, then throw down and immediately use their sheild.  Its a very frustrating combo.

Also, since everyone seems to be wondering why Ray was in the lake in the first place, maybe as Fox crash landed, he hit Ray while he was just chillin' in the stratosphere.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 6, 2007)

YAY FOR ITEMS BACK IN THE DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!  -_-;


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 6, 2007)

Japan Time: Older Items




CURSE YOU, DEMON! YOU ARE A CESSPIT OF HATRED AND LIES.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 6, 2007)

I see a timer coming out of the Party Ball. That's different, ain't it?

Otherwise, nothing surprising, except the Beam Sword getting longer.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 6, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> CURSE YOU, DEMON! YOU ARE A CESSPIT OF HATRED AND LIES.



....
....
....
....
...ME?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 6, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> ....
> ....
> ....
> ....
> ...ME?



Yus >:3

You must be attacked with holy water, then brought to my house, for interrogation.

Also: STOPWATCH...SEEMS FAMILIAR....



OH LOWDLY LORD, THAT IS EITHER A RANDOM STOPWATCH OR A CAMEO OF THE THIRD PARTY SERIES I WANT TO BE INCLUDED.

Suspenseful indeed.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 6, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> I see a timer coming out of the Party Ball. That's different, ain't it?
> 
> Otherwise, nothing surprising, except the Beam Sword getting longer.



Oooo, intriguing.


hmm and bat stances


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 6, 2007)

I myself was thinking it would be something that would freeze time temporarily. That'd be a effective item.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 6, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> I myself was thinking it would be something that would freeze time temporarily. That'd be a effective item.



Like...freeze everything, or just slow it down, with the player who used it still being at normal speed?


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 6, 2007)

Items forever!!! I don't care about what the competitive obsessed kids say!

Pretty cool update xD


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 6, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Like...freeze everything, or just slow it down, with the player who used it still being at normal speed?


Possibly both?


----------



## Hiruko (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey, what's that compass looking item that fell from the ball?


----------



## the_sloth (Nov 6, 2007)

A relatively boring update in my opinion.  I'm not sure about you guys, but I'm sensing a character being revealed this Friday.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 6, 2007)

Digital Flareon said:


> Dragon Pulse, most likely. With Rayquaza being a Dragon type, and Dragon Pulse being a Special Dragon move, so add Same-Type-Attack-Bonus along with Rayquaza's hearty Special Attack stat equals a powerful blast. Fox was lucky to reflect that back, resulting in a super-effective OHKO since Dragons are weak against Dragon moves, and Rayquaza's defenses are poor for an uber.
> 
> Rayquaza attacking what it thinks is invading is normal. But I don't know why it was in a lake, since it is the Pokemon that represents the sky.  This had better not be an error or I will go medieval on Sakurai when I meet him.
> 
> ...


not only that Rayquaza have lower special defence than his special attack power

and that attack lucario did in the vise was the aura attack which is figthing
dragon pulse is similar it could also be draco meteor


----------



## Ignis Solus (Nov 6, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> I myself was thinking it would be something that would freeze time temporarily. That'd be a effective item.



Huh, I thought Dialga would do that if it was a Pokeball 'mon.

Palkia would shrink everyone else.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 6, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> not only that Rayquaza have lower special defence than his special attack power
> 
> and that attack lucario did in the vise was the aura attack which is figthing
> dragon pulse is similar it could also be draco meteor



Ray has equal sp att and regular att and draco meteor looks like meteors falling in pokemon Colosseum so i doubt it would be changed this drastically...in Colosseum dragon pulse is very similar to what ray used in the vid though.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2007)

Is it just me or does Link's stance look... wierd?


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 6, 2007)

#1shirker said:


> Is it just me or does Link's stance look... wierd?


Looks like he's gonna take a piss...


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 6, 2007)

So, I guess this makes up for the lack of item updates we've had recently. I'm just glad they put it all together in one update, instead of revealing them one by one.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 6, 2007)

all i know is that sonic and the pokemon trainer are my 2 new main characters.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 6, 2007)

All right, now that we've got the music, item, and Subspace updates out of the way, the tomorrow is looking really good for either an Assist Trophy, a Pokeball, or character update (as in, playable character update).

Haven't had any of those 3 for awhile in comparison to the rest.


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 6, 2007)

Pokeball update tomorrow, assist trophy Thursday, and new playable character Friday imo.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 6, 2007)

FALCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 6, 2007)

#1shirker said:


> Is it just me or does Link's stance look... wierd?


imagine how the pokemon will look swinging the bat


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 6, 2007)

Link's left handed (I think) so that's a cool attention to detail.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 6, 2007)

Bumi said:


> imagine how the pokemon will look swinging the bat



Don't really want to think of It.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 6, 2007)

Update today was nothing special...

We already knew those items would be coming back.....

LOL at the C.Falcon fans...

Dude, if they don't announce him soon, some people on the forum are gonna flip..


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2007)

"Flip" isn't the correct term, since they're already flipping right now.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm flipping.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 6, 2007)

#1shirker said:


> "Flip" isn't the correct term, since they're already flipping right now.



........yes it is..,.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Nov 6, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Ray has equal sp att and regular att and draco meteor looks like meteors falling in pokemon Colosseum so i doubt it would be changed this drastically...in Colosseum dragon pulse is very similar to what ray used in the vid though.



By Colosseum you mean Pokemon Battle Revolution, right? xD



#1shirker said:


> Is it just me or does Link's stance look... wierd?



  



This picture made me do a double take.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Nov 6, 2007)

I think that the Clock item can stop time


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 6, 2007)

If it did, that would make the clock item better than some of the final smashes we've seen so far.


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 6, 2007)

Clock item + FS= Death


----------



## Gamble (Nov 6, 2007)

Grevane said:


> If it did, that would make the clock item better than some of the final smashes we've seen so far.



I think it'd be much more balanced if it affected time, plus..cooler?  Like, the clock can slow down time, or speed it up, but the rate at which it affects would be random. Something that can stop time, even if only for a little, can really screw over the opponent.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 6, 2007)

Anyone else notice that Fox crotch-stabbed Link?

That's messed up. XD


----------



## Banshi (Nov 6, 2007)

^^good idea, i think thats exactly what the clock will do


----------



## Jazz (Nov 6, 2007)

Could this clock... BE FROM CASTLEVANIA?!

I hope


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 6, 2007)

Leorio said:


> Could this clock... BE FROM CASTLEVANIA?!
> 
> I hope



JOIN THE LINE, GOOD SIR.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 6, 2007)

I mean, it is possible.  We already have one Konami character.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 6, 2007)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Anyone else notice that Fox crotch-stabbed Link?
> 
> That's messed up. XD



Yeah I noticed, lol. 

Fox, playin' dirty, as usual


----------



## the_sloth (Nov 6, 2007)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Anyone else notice that Fox crotch-stabbed Link?
> 
> That's messed up. XD



Agreed.

No matter how rough a battle ever gets, you should never ever aim down there.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Nov 6, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Yeah I noticed, lol.
> 
> Fox, playin' dirty, as usual



Wait until the FoxLink yaoi doujinshis appear. *shot*


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 6, 2007)

Leorio said:


> I mean, it is possible.  We already have one Konami character.


Simon Belmont. 

That's assuming that when they meant a max of 3 third-party characters, they meant characters from a max of 3 different companies. Though I can't think of another character that SEGA could donate...well, as long as some at least appear as AT's then I'm good.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 6, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Simon Belmont.
> 
> That's assuming that when they meant a max of 3 third-party characters, they meant characters from a max of 3 different companies. Though I can't think of another character that SEGA could donate...well, as long as some at least appear as AT's then I'm good.



Yeah, the way I can see it is if they follow that. Where like, with Sonic being in the game, Tails and like, NiGHTS are AT's. With say, if they add Simon, an AT could be Medusa Head or Konami Man.

Oh, those Medusa Heads!


----------



## jkingler (Nov 6, 2007)

If Ash from Streets of Rage 3 is in there, I will jump for joy in the gayest way possible. XD

Honestly, though, Shiva would be an excellent choice. I would freak out.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 6, 2007)

Would Megaman be a great addition to the game or will Ryu/Chun Li be better?


----------



## jkingler (Nov 6, 2007)

Megaman would be more in keeping with the kind of gameplay you'd expect from SSB games, but Ryu would be badass, and that would allow for Akuma (or Bison...or Gill...>.>) as a villain, which would be godly.

But personally, I think that SF characters should stay out of SSB games. SF kicks ass, but the crossover is unnecessary, IMO, and would likely compromise both franchises. XD


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 6, 2007)

^^If anyone from Capcom gets in it'll be Megaman due to him being on WAAAAY more Nintendo consoles.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 6, 2007)

Agreed. And he would fit in better. And he is likely getting more demand and has more love from the developers. 

And he's been a needed addition since the first fucking iteration of SSB.

I mean, seriously. How perfect is he for this series?

/thinks Strider would also be cool, actually, speaking of Capcom characters; and anyone from Captain Commando; and anyone from Saturday Night Slam Masters


----------



## Psysalis (Nov 6, 2007)

I would still love 2 see viewtiful joe in here


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 6, 2007)

^Unfortunately, one would imagine Joe would get a backseat to Megaman and Ryu and Dante....and Phoenix Wright...

Ok, not really.

But Phoenix should totally be an assist trophy!


----------



## jkingler (Nov 6, 2007)

Objection!

*gavel flies at Phoenix, he ducks, it wallops your opponent*


----------



## Jazz (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, we know Tails won't be a playable character because he's an AT


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 6, 2007)

I can see it now...





"Go get him, Nick!"



"Whaaat? Where am I? Law school never prepared me for this."



"Hmmm...so the larger their percentage the farther they fly from the edge."



"Well in that case..."





"YOUR HONOR, THIS CASE ISN'T OVER!!

"With your permission I'd like to cross-examine the witness one more time!"


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 6, 2007)

"This Smash game...I understand how it works now."



"And now, I can prove without a shadow of a doubt, that [Fox] is *guilty*!!"







*100% damage. *



"If you can recover from that blow, feel free."



"Wohoo!!! Way to go Nick!!!"


The ultimate assist trophy...

*heavy sigh*


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 7, 2007)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Agreed. And he would fit in better. And he is likely getting more demand and has more love from the developers.
> 
> And he's been a needed addition since the first fucking iteration of SSB.
> 
> ...



Strider > The whole SSBB cast.
Why you might ask?
Ouroboros owns your soul and he'll edge guard the hell out of the whole cast using the bird and "World War II Bomb".

I would hate to see Ryu or any SF character in SSB, everything would so be out of place. Megaman however can fit perfectly. He can be like Kirby and Samus put together, sucking people's power and shooting people down. However if they decide to use X instead of Megaman...X should destroy every single living being in SSBB with one button to make things balanced since he's too godly.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Nov 7, 2007)

@ Tenshioni: LOL, brilliance.


----------



## the_sloth (Nov 7, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> ^^If anyone from Capcom gets in it'll be Megaman due to him being on WAAAAY more Nintendo consoles.



As much as I'd love Megaman to be in the game (and I really really really want him to be in the game), the one fault with him would be that his B moves would probably be quite similar to Samus.  But I still really want him to be in the game, as long as they give him and awesome/original moveset.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 7, 2007)

the update......

what the hell is a grey fox?

And I get to learn how to grab and throw!  yay!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 7, 2007)

Japan Time: GRAY FOX

CURSE YOU TIMES TWO LINKARO: FOR FOILING ME, AND NOT KNOWING WHO GRAY FOX IS


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh snaps, Gray Fox!



> _He approaches stealthily with lithe jumps, coming right in then slicing repeatedly. *Awww! It makes you want to use him as a playable character.*_


Yeah, thanks, Sakurai. Thanks.

But seriously, glad to see another Metal Gear character, even if it is an AT.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 7, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> CURSE YOU TIMES TWO LINKARO: FOR FOILING ME, AND NOT KNOWING WHO GRAY FOX IS



*unable to sleep due to laughing*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 7, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> *unable to sleep due to laughing*



DIE MONSTER! YOU DON'T BELONG IN THIS WORLD!


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 7, 2007)

that's...not nice....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 7, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> that's...not nice....



 

I clearly don't mean it, and you don't know what game that lines from?


----------



## the_sloth (Nov 7, 2007)

Gray Fox looks cool, but unfortunately for me, I'm not too familiar with the Metal Gear series so I won't be able to enjoy this revelation to its fullest potential.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 7, 2007)

the_sloth said:


> Gray Fox looks cool, but unfortunately for me, I'm not too familiar with the Metal Gear series so I won't be able to enjoy this revelation to its fullest potential.



Same here 

...but at least we got a grabs update too


----------



## Seany (Nov 7, 2007)

Best update ever!!! Gray Fox rocks!


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 7, 2007)

Shame on you all for not knowing the awesomeness of that which is Gray Fox. 

Enlighten yourselves:


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 7, 2007)

OMFG Gray Fox 

Everyone should know who Gray Fox is; the most badass cyborg ninja there is.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 7, 2007)

OMFG! Gray Fox.

Happiest time of the day.

Gray Fox is badass.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 7, 2007)

Gray Fox's inclusion pretty much guarantees a Sonic AT then.

I still don't believe Tails (or Pokey) was confirmed at E for All but I'd say he is as good as confirmed now.

Anyway, now we got the Assist Trophy & How to Play updates out of the way.

Tomorrow and Friday now have high chances of being one of the following: new character or Pokeball.

These two are two categories that have gone longest without a recent update.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 7, 2007)

Gray Fox is awesome


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 7, 2007)

It has also been a while since we got a special moves update. I'm hoping for a character profile for tomorrow or Friday. As for pokeballs, the remaining ones should be kept as surprises >.>

*wishes Gray Fox was a playable character*


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2007)

Grey Fox. <3

And yes, I too would've preferred if Gray Fox was the playable char instead of Snake.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Nov 7, 2007)

RAEP TIME!


----------



## the_sloth (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm betting that a character update will be this Friday...hopefully Captain Falcon!


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh the heavens sing with joy....i hoped for cyborg raiden but this is even more unbelievable.


----------



## Lord Snow (Nov 7, 2007)

Gray Fox (from Metal Gear Solid) is an assist trophy. But I do think Sakurai is teasing us a bit with the Gray Fox update.

Quote:





> He approaches stealthily with lithe jumps, coming right in then slicing repeatedly. Awww! It makes you want to use him as a playable character.



What a tease!

And yes, this confirms third party characters as assist trophies. Odds are Tails will be an assist trophy


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 7, 2007)

Awesomesauce for surez Gray Fox rules.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 7, 2007)

Behold, the awesomeness of Gaf: 



			
				Jiggy37 on NeoGAF forums said:
			
		

> -The combo of a Gray Fox assist trophy and the throwing mechanic comprises the 22nd double update, running on unofficial reckoning (e.g. Replays count).
> 
> -It's also the 7th occurrence of two or more double updates in a single week... Trivia time: out of those 7 occurrences, 5 were in September or later, and 4 were in October or later. As for the others? Those were in weeks 1 and 3. You might say that double updates have been more frequent recently.
> 
> ...


Just some interesting info/trivia.


----------



## Pein (Nov 7, 2007)

Love gaf except on the weekends


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2007)

Come on Falcon!


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 7, 2007)

Pein said:


> Love gaf except on the weekends


Given the intelligence level of most Telegrams threads, we're not too good either.

Weekend confirmed.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 7, 2007)

FALCON! FALCON! FALCON!


----------



## Seany (Nov 7, 2007)

> Odds are Tails will be an assist trophy


AH! i forgot about this possibility. Can't wait.. 
I just hope they don't put him in some lame machine. Although i wouldn't mind his plane from Sonic 3!
& hopefully Knuckles and Metal Sonic will appear too, but i'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 7, 2007)

Leorio said:


> FALCON! FALCON! FALCON!



BOMB-ER-MAN! BOMB-ER-MAN! BOMB-ER-MAN!


----------



## Seany (Nov 7, 2007)

CAPTAIN OLIMAR!


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 7, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> CAPTAIN OLIMAR!


Captain Olimar! Hell yeah!
But maybe he'd fit more as an AT?



Leorio said:


> FALCON! FALCON! FALCON!


Falcon will be confirmed eventually 



Cartoon said:


> AH! i forgot about this possibility. Can't wait..
> I just hope they don't put him in some lame machine. Although i wouldn't mind his plane from Sonic 3!
> & hopefully Knuckles and Metal Sonic will appear too, but i'm not holding my breath.


Well, some smashboarder reported that Tails was in the E for All demo, but that hasn't been confirmed by pics or vids. Supposedly Tails follows you around, if you fall of the stage he flies you back up saving you.

Even if that's not true, I bet Tails will make it in as an AT. Especially now that we've seen Gray Fox.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 7, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> CAPTAIN OLIMAR!



:WOW I support that too.


----------



## Seany (Nov 7, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Captain Olimar! Hell yeah!
> But maybe he'd fit more as an AT?


I think he would work well as playable. Sort of like the pokemon trainer? 
I definitely think they can make it work.



> Well, some smashboarder reported that Tails was in the E for All demo, but that hasn't been confirmed by pics or vids. Supposedly Tails follows you around, if you fall of the stage he flies you back up saving you.
> 
> Even if that's not true, I bet Tails will make it in as an AT. Especially now that we've seen Gray Fox.


That sounds neat  would be a nice life saver
well yeah i'm sure he's in anyway



Santen Kesshun said:


> :WOW I support that too.


 :WOW


----------



## Hiruko (Nov 7, 2007)

FALCON ANNOUNCE!


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 7, 2007)

Captain Olimar is pretty much guaranteed if you ask me:


He's from a new first-party franchise
The Pikmin games are well loved in Japan and in the States (not so much here)
Nintendo has stated that the Pikmin franchise will be returning on the Wii so it's nowhere near dead
Shiggy himself was one of the designers
Pikmin-related trophies confirmed to return in Brawl
Olimar would bring an incredibly unique moveset to Brawl
If the icon theory still holds any wait at all, he's fit perfectly between the Kid Icarus and Sonic series alphabetically


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 7, 2007)

Leorio said:


> FALCON! FALCON! FALCON!


Oh sh*t hes here! 

On the subject I'm glad to hear that 3rd party assist trophies are in the game. Since Tails is clearly going to be one I've got my fingers crossed for Knucles or Shadow.


----------



## Banshi (Nov 7, 2007)

no i think tails will be a playable character since he's sonics sidekick, and knuckles and whoever else will be trophies


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 7, 2007)

Banshi said:


> no i think tails will be a playable character since he's sonics sidekick, and knuckles and whoever else will be trophies


Weren't there supposed to be only 3 third-party characters max? If they include another 3rd-party character I doubt it'll be a sidekick. If anything Tails will make it in the game as an AT.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 7, 2007)

Banshi said:


> no i think tails will be a playable character since he's sonics sidekick, and knuckles and whoever else will be trophies


As great as that would be I don't see any other Sonic character other than the Hedgehog himself being in the character lineup.

Anyway I've been thinking, it would be cool to see if anyone would make a machinima of Brawl after it comes out.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 7, 2007)

What are the chances we get another Metal Gear Solid character other than Snake?

Sakurai kind of hinted on the update with Grey Fox....


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 7, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> What are the chances we get another Metal Gear Solid character other than Snake?
> 
> Sakurai kind of hinted on the update with Grey Fox....


Damn Sakurai for teasing us!
Hmm, Liquid would make an excellent boss


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 7, 2007)

@Shion: Not really. He sounded like maybe he personally would have like to see him playable, but if he's already an assist trophy I think Snake will be alone. I mean, who da you want, Raiden? *vomit* (btw, impossible because MGS2 wasn't on a Nintendo platform)


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 7, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I mean, who da you want, Raiden? *vomit*


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 7, 2007)

That would be cool dude.......

How about Big Boss as a ... boss?

I mean, Metal Gear solid came out for i think, SNES?

....Who knows....


----------



## Akuma (Nov 7, 2007)

They should have made gray fox a playable character, he would have played like snake but with a sword. Dont tell me that wouldnt be awesome.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 7, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> That would be cool dude.......
> 
> How about Big Boss as a ... boss?
> 
> ...



No...

Metal Gear came out for Nintendo. Metal Gear Solid debuted on Playstation 1. 

You might be confusing Metal Gear 2: Solid Snake with Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 7, 2007)

Shit.... oops, my bad...


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 7, 2007)

I like how the beam sword gets longer now.


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 7, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Damn Sakurai for teasing us!
> Hmm, Liquid would make an excellent boss


Yeh, he'd strangle people with his bare hands while wearing a trenchcoat with no shirt underneath. You'd have to kill him 4 times because he just won't fcking die. 

And if Rayquaza is the Pokemon update for this week then that'll cover the second entry in the boss category (in which Petey is the only one so far) methinks.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 7, 2007)

How about the gears from mgs2 that shot the water-lazer......or maybe cyborg raiden.


(btw i'm a total noob here , what do you guys mean with "boss" ? are those different types of playable chars or only cpu controlled ones ?)


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 7, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> How about the gears from mgs2 that shot the water-lazer......or maybe cyborg raiden.


Metal Gear RAY already makes an appearance in the Shadow Moses stage, so I wouldn't be surprised if it IS a boss but neither would I be if it isn't (it would be awesome though). Although they're using a music theme from the unreleased MGS4, it looks like all the characters will be using costumes based on one game. Snake is in his Sneaking Suit from MGS1, and Shadow Moses is MGS1 as well so I guess the game is MGS1. I'm guessing Snake's alternate costumes are along the lines of his SEAL Team 10 Uniform from MGS2 or even a Big Boss imitation from MGS3. (Old Snake from MGS4?)


Dreikoo said:


> (btw i'm a total noob here , what do you guys mean with "boss" ? are those different types of playable chars or only cpu controlled ones ?)



Remember Adventure Mode and Classic Mode from Melee? They took out Adventure Mode and made it into it's own fully fleshed out storyline and called it Subspace Emissary. It will come on a separate disc for the Wii than Brawl, but will be in the same package. 

There are several boss appearances in Emissary, so far they've shown one (Petey Piranha) and a possible second (Rayquaza).

Subspace Emissary Updates:


----------



## Banshi (Nov 7, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Weren't there supposed to be only 3 third-party characters max? If they include another 3rd-party character I doubt it'll be a sidekick. If anything Tails will make it in the game as an AT.


.......they lied about the release date, i bet they lied about that too


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 7, 2007)

Banshi said:


> .......they lied about the release date, i bet they lied about that too



Tons of companies "lie" about release dates. They tend *not* to lie about content.

Of course I don't know the source of that comment. Where was it ever said that only 3 third parties are getting in..?


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 7, 2007)

Cech injured again it seems...good for opposition, bad for him and Chelski


> Sakurai hasn't determined the official character lineup as of yet. The reveal of Solid Snake does mean they're contemplating other non-Nintendo characters, but the characters must have appeared on a Nintendo platform at some point, and they're only considering one or two more additions in this category.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 7, 2007)

Solid Snake said:


> Cech injured again it seems...good for opposition, bad for him and Chelski




Snake, Megaman, Geno, Sonic, and Simon Belmont are the most requested/confirmed characters, and every single one of them has appeared on a Nintendo platform at some point.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Nov 8, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Snake, Megaman, Geno, Sonic, and Simon Belmont are the most requested/confirmed characters, and every single one of them has appeared on a Nintendo platform at some point.



Hopefully, if it is one of those remaining characters, it will be Megaman..
He deserves a spot in Brawl much more then any of the others there.

As for the updates; Not bad.. Still hoping for some more veteran characters though.
A CF or Ness update tonight would be very much appreciated 
Heres hoping..


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 8, 2007)

huh?   Lucus got attacks?!  Ness's?

now I now he's a Ness clone.

NESS IS GONE FOR GOOD!!!!



> There’s a character named Ness who has appeared in the Smash Bros. series up until now, and Lucas is very similar.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 8, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> huh?   Lucus got attacks?!  Ness's?
> 
> now I now he's a Ness clone.
> 
> NESS IS GONE FOR GOOD!!!!



Dude...that warrants a facepalm so much.

For one; Lucas has moves Ness never had. More importantly, it keeps mentioning Ness, I don't think they would mention a character on the site that will have no appearance in the game.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 8, 2007)

> There’s a character named Ness who *has appeared* in the Smash Bros. series up *until now.*



No Ness!!!!! Ness users pwnt!!!! 


jk jk. Lucas looks pretty cool, but I'm sure Ness will be making a return.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 8, 2007)

2Shea said:


> No Ness!!!!! Ness users pwnt!!!!
> 
> 
> jk jk. Lucas looks pretty cool, but I'm sure Ness will be making a return.



Other sites have a different lick of that line, none of them being to that brim. Just take a look at the translated variant of that line from the German site;

_In the Smash Bros. series so far a character arose named Ness. Lucas resembles it much._

Nothing saying "until now" for Ness, it was just a English variant which was probably referred to along the lines of currently with this game, but not prior. People are talking the latter notion with it however.

Besides, if Ness really IS gone, Falco and Roy have no chance in hell of being playable characters. And Falco is a lot more popular than Krystal, who we know is in the game.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 8, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Other sites have a different lick of that line, none of them being to that brim. Just take a look at the translated variant of that line from the German site;
> 
> _In the Smash Bros. series so far a character arose named Ness. Lucas resembles it much._
> 
> ...



Yeah I know, I was just trying to make it dramatic and scare Ness fans xD

And to be honest, I really don't expect Falco to return. He was just a Fox clone(imo). Roy may not be coming back either. Sakurai did say some characters *won't* be returning.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 8, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Yeah I know, I was just trying to make it dramatic and scare Ness fans xD
> 
> And to be honest, I really don't expect Falco to return. He was just a Fox clone(imo). Roy may not be coming back either. Sakurai did say some characters *won't* be returning.



Arr, but really, the only clone characters I'd be fine with coming back are Falco and Ganondorf, who are both more popular in their respective series than the confirmed female characters for the game.

By characters not returning, I think he would be referring to the characters with a lackluster purpose in Melee, those being Dr. Mario, Pichu, and Roy, who are just clones with an extra gimmick. We already know Dr. Mario is in the game as an alt, but the other two are still a mystery.


----------



## zagman505 (Nov 8, 2007)

O.o looks like ness' chances just dropped a ton. lucas' moves are virtually the exact same, with the exception of PK freeze... which looks really similar to PK flash. or are we going to get another clone??? >_<


----------



## Yoshitsune (Nov 8, 2007)

Hehe, I kinda posted this in SWF...the interpretation of the Japanese.

いままで (ima made) = "until now, so far, up to the present"

eg. "There’s a character named Ness who has appeared in the Smash Bros. series *so far*, and Lucas is very similar."

So until someone plays the game and unlocks everyone and finds out Ness is not there...then he is gone.


----------



## zagman505 (Nov 8, 2007)

well, the english site is now up... and it looks like ness isn't coming back "in the games until now" or something like that...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Nov 8, 2007)

That's what I mean...all the sites translate from the Japanese site.

If you read the Spanish update and understand it, there is not hint at Ness not returning. If you read the Japanese, it's ambiguous. If you read the English, he's gone.


----------



## zagman505 (Nov 8, 2007)

oh i see, my bad -_-


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 8, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Hopefully, if it is one of those remaining characters, it will be Megaman..
> He deserves a spot in Brawl much more then any of the others there.
> 
> As for the updates; Not bad.. Still hoping for some more veteran characters though.
> ...



Yo wassup :WOW been awhile..



Goofy Titan said:


> And Falco is a lot more popular than Krystal, who we know is in the game.



Where did we hear this again =__=


But seriously what the heck. Sakurai supposedly says no more clones but if Ness is indeed in, then that statement is bs. (Unless he has a vastly different moveset which would be stupid and unlikely)

So basically if he's in ~then we get a stinkin' clone.

And if he's *not* in ~then we lose an awesome character for no reason.

...can't win


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 8, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Where did we hear this again =__=



The site of the VA for ZSS and Knuckle Joe, which ironically has taken down the note of her having a role whatsoever in Brawl, yet left that entire line where it was blank, making it look like somethings missing.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 8, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> The site of the VA for ZSS and Knuckle Joe, which ironically has taken down the note of her having a role whatsoever in Brawl, yet left that entire line where it was blank, making it look like somethings missing.



Oh, right. lol at taking that out..

But isn't that still a bit too big of an assumption. That doesn't confirm her for Brawl. I think you are getting ahead of yourself


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 8, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Oh, right. lol at taking that out..
> 
> But isn't that still a bit too big of an assumption. That doesn't confirm her for Brawl. I think you are getting ahead of yourself



Uh...if the VA listed one of her roles as "Krystal" and she is most known for her role as Krystal in SF: Assault that sorta...confirms Krystal is in the game, otherwise why would she list that one? That was the cause of her removing the listing from her site.

Now, if you meant if I was referring to her as a playable character than maybe, yes, I am getting ahead of myself. Fact is she will have some hand in the game, be it an AT, a pilot in one of the Arwings, or whatever.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 8, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Uh...if the VA listed one of her roles as "Krystal" and she is most known for her role as Krystal in SF: Assault that sorta...confirms Krystal is in the game, otherwise why would she list that one? That was the cause of her removing the listing from her site.
> 
> Now, if you meant if I was referring to her as a playable character than maybe, yes, I am getting ahead of myself. Fact is she will have some hand in the game, be it an AT, a pilot in one of the Arwings, or whatever.



Yeah, I thought you were talking as playable. Seems I got ahead of myself. But erm, yeah I hope it's just something like the pilot in an arwing a la Fox's secret taunt.

Or maybe her staff is an item and you hear her go like _ha! hugh!_ when you swing...


----------



## Shirker (Nov 8, 2007)

Hmm, looks like Lucas is a Luigified version of Ness.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 8, 2007)

dragonbattousai got his wish. 

Anyway, in all honesty, I don't think Ness will return. That "up until now" that Yoshi even confirmed to be an accurate trasnlation from the original Japanese really hurts Ness' chances.

Not to mention Sakurai originally wanted to replace Ness with Lucas in Melee but didn't get to due to Mother 3's delay.

The moves look way too similar. Freeze is essentially Flash with ice properties. PK Fire is straight in the air instead of curved (admittedly, the only good argument for Luigification).


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm gonna be pissed if Ness isn't in the game.  I hope he returns with a new moveset like the rumored idea of giving new moves to characters like Ganondorf. 

Either way, I like Lucas so far and I hope the new added abilities will take down my friends in combat.



TenshiOni said:


> dragonbattousai got his wish.



The best part is it's before Captain Falcon


----------



## Jazz (Nov 8, 2007)

Things I know v2.20

Charas who won't be back

Dr. Mario
Game and Watch
Young Link
Ness
Falco
*sigh*


----------



## zagman505 (Nov 8, 2007)

lol how are you so sure that G&W won't return? if the icon theory is correct, then he's all but confirmed.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 8, 2007)

What Icon are you talkig about?


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 8, 2007)

^Some argue that the icons used to represent the different franchises are arranged in order alphabetically by Smash game.

For example, all 11 franchises used in the original Smash are icons 2-12 (the main Smash icon is 1).

Donkey Kong is #2. Yoshi is #12. etc.

Franchises introduced in Melee are next. Fire Emblem is #13. Ice Climbers is #15. People argue Mr. Game & Watch is all but guaranteed because he's the only remaining new-to-Melee franchise yet to be reconfirmed that could fit between the two.

#16 (Animal Crossing) and up are all new Brawl franchises.

There are a few inconsistencies, though. And some icons seemingly go by character name and not franchise.


----------



## Hiruko (Nov 8, 2007)

Im betting on falcon tommorow .


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 8, 2007)

Leorio said:


> Things I know v2.20
> 
> Charas who won't be back
> 
> ...



_Wrong_. I call failure...

No reason for them to cut Falco, he'll return in some capacity. Game & Watch too _maybe_...


----------



## Jazz (Nov 8, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> _Wrong_. I call failure...
> 
> No reason for them to cut Falco, he'll return in some capacity. Game & Watch too _maybe_...



He better get a HUGE revamp that, instead of a few different moves from Fox, gives him his own moves.  I won't hold my breath for G&W


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't know what they'll do with him, but I'm positive he'll return in some capacity...

...hopefully with_out_ SHL... -___-


----------



## Protect_The_Butter (Nov 8, 2007)

Yep at this point it's painfully obvious Lucas is there to replace Ness. To bad, I loved Ness's yo-yo.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 8, 2007)

At least we should get a Ness alt costume... :/


----------



## Jazz (Nov 8, 2007)

But only to the degree that Mario got a Wario costume in SSBM


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 8, 2007)

If Lucas replaced Ness, then does that mean they only plan on putting one person for their series in Brawl? Doesn't seem likely since they began adding characters to the Kirby series since it only had one.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 8, 2007)

Not everything is going to be balanced, I hate it when people pull that card.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 8, 2007)

Without spoiling too much, having "The Masked Boy" from Mother 3 would totally rock.


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 8, 2007)

^masked boy?

This update does in no way confirm Ness being in or out. I hope he's still in. So, I guess most people are expecting a character profile now. Hope it won't be a letdown.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 8, 2007)

Predicting the Captain for tomorrow. 

....

I'm getting tired of being wrong. D:


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 8, 2007)

I'll take a wild guess and predict Sheik just for the hell of it.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Nov 8, 2007)

Awww man. Young link was my main character (I actually thought he was better than link). I also loved dr. mario. mr. game and watch............................... 
Ummm moving on. Yeah falco was kind of disappointing also but he was still a good character and I hated mewtwo.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 8, 2007)

Sheik would come with Zelda's special moves, though. Assuming she's back.

And I doubt we'd have two right after another.

Tomorrow has great chances of being a Wi-Fi update (doubtful), a Pokeball, a character profile, or a Final Smash. Every other category has been used more recently.


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 8, 2007)

Ah whoops, I forgot about that. I'd hate it if she didn't return. 

I'll predict someone else... umm Jigglypuff. A pokeball would be a major letdown.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 8, 2007)

Solid Snake said:


> If Lucas replaced Ness, then does that mean they only plan on putting one person for their series in Brawl? Doesn't seem likely since they began adding characters to the Kirby series since it only had one.


Yeah, but it's a bit different with Ness and Lucas. They're not from the same game. Lucas is the "updated" Ness, just like how all the Zelda characters moved from OoT to TP versions.



Nagasumi said:


> This update does in no way confirm Ness being in or out.


I hope he's in too, but seriously your just in denial at this point... xP



TenshiOni said:


> Tomorrow has great chances of being a Wi-Fi update (doubtful), a Pokeball, a character profile, or a Final Smash. Every other category has been used more recently.


I'm going with Final Smash...


----------



## Ignis Solus (Nov 8, 2007)

Leorio said:


> Things I know v2.20
> 
> Charas who won't be back
> 
> ...



You forgot to add Pichu.

As much as I love the Jiggernaut and her gangsta ways, I'd rather have a Lucario. 

I'm going for either a Character or Pokeball as tomorrow's update. It most likely be the Pokeball, since some Pokeball characters appeared in the E for All demo that haven't gotten updates yet, like Gardevoir and Lati@s.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 8, 2007)

^And Kyogre...and Torchic...



We've been spoiled too much.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 8, 2007)

> Predicting the Captain for tomorrow.
> 
> ....
> 
> I'm getting tired of being wrong. D:



/prays with TenshiMike D=


----------



## Ignis Solus (Nov 8, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> ^And Kyogre...and Torchic...
> 
> 
> 
> We've been spoiled too much.



Oh yesh, how could I forget my favorite starter!?

I'm a proud spoiled brat.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Nov 8, 2007)

Today is Captain Falcon's time, I just know it. I can sense awesome in the air.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 8, 2007)

Come on Mega Man!


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 8, 2007)

All your Captain Falcon dreams are all going to be crushed by Lucas's Final Smash...


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 8, 2007)

Re-dubbed: Captain Falcon agony thread.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2007)

I CONCUR! DONKEY, CHANGE THE NAME OF THIS THREAD IMMEDIATELY!

Please Capt. Please.


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 8, 2007)

Ichiro type swing Link has.....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 8, 2007)

Here's hoping to posting this win video lets the Gods give us Falcon in the next update ;___;


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 8, 2007)

You know what would be awesome? If Solid Snake were in Brawl. He'd be crawling around everywhere, hiding in boxes, snapping necks...what? He is?! OMFG this has got to be the best thing since...wait, you're saying he only uses explosives?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 8, 2007)

Solid Snake said:


> You know what would be awesome? If Solid Snake were in Brawl. He'd be crawling around everywhere, hiding in boxes, snapping necks...what? He is?! OMFG this has got to be the best thing since...wait, you're saying he only uses explosives?



And nikita i think.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 8, 2007)

And boxes                    .


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 8, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ....and a freakin bazooka....



....Just.........

Just....UGH

Dude, that bazooka is the Nikita, which is just a remote controlled missile launcher.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> ....Just.........
> 
> Just....UGH
> 
> Dude, that bazooka is the Nikita, which is just a remote controlled missile launcher.



...How the hell am I supposed to know?

I'm not the biggest fan of Metal Gear Solid to know that the bazooka is called Nikita...

we all make mistakes.

I dont really care either way ANYWAY so......


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 8, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ...How the hell am I supposed to know?
> 
> I'm not the biggest fan of Metal Gear Solid to know that the bazooka is called Nikita...
> 
> ...



DDDDD;<

You isn't a big fan? What is this demonic madness?!


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> DDDDD;<
> 
> *You isn't a big fan?* What is this demonic madness?!



....We ALL make mistakes...

I've only played and beaten Snake Eater, no others...

And I dont think Snake Eater has the "Nikita"....

Either that, or I didnt pay attention.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 8, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ....We ALL make mistakes...
> 
> I've only played and beaten Snake Eater, no others...
> 
> ...



Snake Eater had no Nikita, as chronologically, it didn't exist then.

You had a simple RPG.


----------



## the_sloth (Nov 8, 2007)

Hoping of the Captain in the next update


----------



## Ignis Solus (Nov 8, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Here's hoping to posting this win video lets the Gods give us Falcon in the next update ;___;


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2007)

the_sloth said:


> Hoping of the Captain in the next update



Why do you guys think he hasnt been announced yet?

I think its kind of suspicious that they announced other veterans like zelda, before a player who has been there since the beginning.....


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 8, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Why do you guys think he hasnt been announced yet?
> 
> I think its kind of suspicious that they announced other veterans like zelda, before a player who has been there since the beginning.....


What are you implying? 

I don't find it suspicious at all. It's not like there's a specific order they have to reveal the characters in.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 8, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Why do you guys think he hasnt been announced yet?
> 
> I think its kind of suspicious that they announced other veterans like zelda, before a player who has been there since the beginning.....



They're saving the best for last.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 8, 2007)

I am actually pretty anxious to see a revamped version of Captain Falcon, I wonder how he'll look?

I hope one of the comments for his announce pictures is "Falcon PAAANCH!!" xD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 8, 2007)

2Shea said:


> I am actually pretty anxious to see a revamped version of Captain Falcon, I wonder how he'll look?
> 
> I hope one of the comments for his announce pictures is "Falcon PAAANCH!!" xD



He'll look like he always has looked.

I hope this is his victory screen.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2007)

Japan Time: Norfair? Lol wut

What a lackluster end of the week.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 9, 2007)

update is

we got nofair!

"I pity the CF fans."


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 9, 2007)

^That's exactly right, it's _no fair_.

Wow uber late. Well anyways, I knew it wasn't gonna be a character seeing as how yesterday was a FS.

I'm not one too keen on stages like these, especially since the lava thing always pisses me off.


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 9, 2007)

Bah! No character profile =/


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 9, 2007)

haha you noobs. NO FALCON 4 U.


Norfair looks cool... er hot. I was questioning it 'til I scrolled down to the wave.

King of the mountain ftw :3




Imperiex said:


> Ichiro type swing Link has.....



lol I knew that looked kinda familiar!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Nov 9, 2007)

fail week is fail.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> fail week is fail.



Hay, we got...uh...Gray Fox! He's win on his own.


----------



## the_sloth (Nov 9, 2007)

Awwwww, I was totally needing a character profile fix.  Monday, thats when we'll see a character revealed.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Nov 9, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hay, we got...uh...Gray Fox! He's win on his own.



Sell your pretty words somewhere else.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow, nobody saw that one. Damn, how did we not see a stage coming? I blame Tenshi...

Can't wait for epic Monday update...I'm totally predicting Kamina for new challenger...yup...


----------



## Hiruko (Nov 9, 2007)

I call Captain Falc*own* for the 12th of november!


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 9, 2007)

Well, at least they mentioned Ridley again. A theme, stage, and 2 mentions makes his appearance as a boss in Emissary much more likely.

But seriously, what a crappy way to end the week. Gray Fox = Best Update.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 9, 2007)

They should just switch Grey Fox with Snake as a playable character.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 9, 2007)

Another stage was surprising.

I mean, we had one last Wednesday. 

Ah, well...the last time we went two weeks without a character profile we got two characters the following week so here's hoping.

Edit: Thread title change.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 9, 2007)

FUCK FUCK FUCK


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 9, 2007)

Eh, sad, but I kind of like the stage anyway. It is much more interesting then the last version. Looks pretty chaotic.


----------



## Freiza (Nov 9, 2007)

so what happen to Captain falcon?


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 9, 2007)

Cryogenic Blaze said:


> so what happen to Captain falcon?


Nothing but we keep thinking he'll be anounced and we get a week of no character updates. I really hope we get a character on monday, two weeks of no characters should mean we get a really great character coming.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 9, 2007)

Made the title less confusing.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 9, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Nothing but we keep thinking he'll be anounced and we get a week of no character updates. I really hope we get a character on monday, two weeks of no characters should mean we get a really great character coming.



aka Bomberman :WOW


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 9, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> aka Bomberman :WOW


I'd rather we had someone like Ryu or Nightmare as our 3rd party character.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 9, 2007)

/votes mega man


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 9, 2007)

Tehol Beddict said:


> /votes mega man


Someone from Namco or Capcom anyway.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 9, 2007)

Cryogenic Blaze said:


> so what happen to Captain falcon?


he broke his knew


----------



## Hiruko (Nov 9, 2007)

FARUKON PAAANCH!

vs

FALCOWN PAAUNCH!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2007)

Hiruko said:


> FARUKON PAAANCH!
> 
> vs
> 
> FALCOWN PAAUNCH!



Show me yo....FALCON CAWWWK.

Sorry. Had to.

Also, why is Captain Falcon awesome all around? Even F-Zero is awesome!

[YOUTUBE]eqCpT3ys9oE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Nov 9, 2007)

F-Zero GX is a fucking awesome game.

Therefore, there is no way Falcon won't be in Brawl.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 9, 2007)

I want Ray Mk1 from custom robo.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah, ^^^

Along with my mom, my dad, Sephiroth, Sora.... Makunouchi Ippo...

Why the hell wont they announce Simon Belmont?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Why the hell wont they announce Simon Belmont?



1) His awesomeness must come after the thunder of Falcon, as if they twine, the universe implodes.
2) He was better than Snake in that SSB-clone game, so they must be hyping up Snake only to be beaten by Simon yet again.

That is..IF Simon is in the game...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 9, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> 1) His awesomeness must come after the thunder of Falcon, as if they twine, the universe implodes.
> 2) He was better than Snake in that SSB-clone game, so they must be hyping up Snake only to be beaten by Simon yet again.
> 
> That is..IF Simon is in the game...



There'll probably be hell to pay If he isn't.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2007)

Desert Bus said:


> There'll probably be hell to pay If he isn't.



Yes, someone will need to be Grand Cross'd.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 9, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Yes, someone will need to be Grand Cross'd.



Not before he's Greatest Five'd.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 9, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Why the hell wont they announce Simon Belmont?


This guy?


Just kidding.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2007)

Ugh, used the worst version of him ever.

Either they should go for the current Simon


Or the original, infinitely badass Simon


That, or a group of alt attires from like, the 8 games hes in.


----------



## the_sloth (Nov 9, 2007)

I still say Megaman has the biggest chance for the final 3rd party character.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 9, 2007)

Forget megaman, it would be awesome if they put zero in.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2007)

the_sloth said:


> I still say Megaman has the biggest chance for the final 3rd party character.



Technically, if based on votes that were tallied, that person with the biggest chance would be Geno, followed by Megaman, then Simon.

Though realistically, going with the assumed theory in how the ordering for series is for Brawl, it's either Rockman or Shimon Belmondo, based on their Japanese names. So...it doesn't help clarity.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 9, 2007)

Ryu is so an assist trophy...I can feel it...


----------



## Akuma (Nov 9, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Technically, if based on votes that were tallied, that person with the biggest chance would be Geno, followed by Megaman, then Simon.
> 
> Though realistically, going with the assumed theory in how the ordering for series is for Brawl, it's either Rockman or Shimon Belmondo, based on their Japanese names. So...it doesn't help clarity.



Geno, i dont know who it is but it sounds famaliar, who is he goofy?


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 9, 2007)

Well Geno was really only in one game (albeit a popular game: Super Mario RPG for the SNES), so I'd be surprised if he even made it in as an AT. Megaman is probably tied with Bomberman as the leading candidate due to Capcom and Hudson Soft (DreamMix TV ) having ties with Nintendo already and a number of games on their consoles. Belmont is one step below, only because it isn't clear on what Sakurai meant as in 3 third-party characters/companies. If he isn't, I'd still expect him to make an appearance as an AT like Gray Fox.


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Geno, i dont know who it is but it sounds famaliar, who is he goofy?



Simply put amigo, he is probably the most popular Mario character not owned by Nintendo, but rather the pinnacle of all evil, Square-Enix.

He was in Super Mario RPG and Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga.

Also..that has to be the most disturbed drawing I have ever seen.

Falco shit.

As for Bomberman, he is owned by Hudson, who in turn, is mostly owned by Konami. So maybe the same rules apply for him as they do with Simon? That'd be ironic, the 3 most popular characters in DreamMix TV all under one overall banner possibly appearing in a better fighting game than the one they starred in.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 10, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Show me yo....FALCON CAWWWK.
> 
> Sorry. Had to.
> 
> Also, why is Captain Falcon awesome all around? Even F-Zero is awesome!





Ritzbitz8 said:


> F-Zero GX is a fucking awesome game.
> 
> Therefore, there is no way Falcon won't be in Brawl.



Jesus, that reminds me...I need to start sending Nintendo pissed-off-fanmail about how they need to announce an F-Zero Wii game.


FOR GOD'S SAKE GET ON THE BALL NINTENDO 



Goofy Titan said:


> 1) His awesomeness must come after the thunder of Falcon, as if they twine, the universe implodes.
> 2) He was better than Snake in that SSB-clone game, so they must be hyping up Snake only to be beaten by Simon yet again.
> 
> That is..IF Simon is in the game...



How about this Simon 





Solid Snake said:


> Well Geno was really only in one game (albeit a popular game: Super Mario RPG for the SNES), so I'd be surprised if he even made it in as an AT. Megaman is probably tied with Bomberman as the leading candidate due to Capcom and Hudson Soft (DreamMix TV ) having ties with Nintendo already and a number of games on their consoles. Belmont is one step below, only because it isn't clear on what Sakurai meant as in 3 third-party characters/companies. If he isn't, I'd still expect him to make an appearance as an AT like Gray Fox.



Man, I can't believe Hudson actually made Act Zero  

If Bomberman makes it in he needs to be the N-64 version, not the round headed one. Just like Megaman needs to be the Original version and not the BattleNetwork one xP

The Bomberman on the Mojo site actually looks perfect to me


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Nov 10, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Jesus, that reminds me...*I need to start sending Nintendo pissed-off-fanmail* about how they need to announce an F-Zero Wii game.



You and me both dude. Hopefully they won't screw it up if they ever do make one. It'll be extremely hard to do better then GX.



Santen Kesshun said:


> How about this Simon



 .... SPOILERZ!!!11

And I pray that Geno doesn't make it in.. He does NOT deserve a slot in Brawl. It's hard for me to believe he got more votes then Megaman did? Geno as an AT at the absolute most plz thnx. I would rather have Simon Belmont in. And I know next to nothing about him. Personally though, I'm praying for a different third party character that starts with an "S"


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 10, 2007)

.....lol, what are the chances of having one of dudes from streets of rage as an assist?


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 10, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Forget megaman, it would be awesome if they put zero in.


No, not Zero. If a Capcom character is chosen it should be Ryu or Megaman, maybe even Chun-Li. If Megaman is chosen there are only one design that would suit the game


----------



## Akuma (Nov 10, 2007)

Shouldnt put people in that were in another fighting game already there probably tired of it by now.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 10, 2007)

..Doesnt look like Mario is tired of having the attention for the past 5 years... they should have a chance to fight again.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 10, 2007)

i hope capcom character is Megaman X if there is one


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 10, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Shouldnt put people in that were in another fighting game already there probably tired of it by now.


Actually a fighting game character would be a good choice. Ryu would especially have a good selection of moves along with becoming Evil Ryu for a final smash. I would still love to see a villian 3rd party character though so maybe Nightmare from Soul Calibur 2 might be a good choice for a fighting game character if Megaman is Capcoms choice.



Linkdarkside said:


> i hope capcom character is Megaman X if there is one


No not X. It should be classic Megaman or no Megaman.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 10, 2007)

> Actually a fighting game character would be a good choice. Ryu would especially have a good selection of moves along with becoming Evil Ryu for a final smash. I would still love to see a villian 3rd party character though so maybe Nightmare from Soul Calibur 2 might be a good choice for a fighting game character if Megaman is Capcoms choice.



true but i bet if they did a 3d character desighn of oh say Ryu, I think it would look shitty.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 10, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> true but i bet if they did a 3d character desighn of oh say Ryu, I think it would look shitty.



That's why I expect his SNES sprite to pop out of an assist trophy...


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 10, 2007)

..Why the hell would Ryu look shitty? 

If they DO make him, he will be along the same lines, like height, etc. as as C.Falcons body or something like that.

They are not going to make him look super huge, buff, or strong...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 10, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> No not X. It should be classic Megaman or no Megaman.


nah the classic megaman look kinda retarded so no



i hope youth link is back whit mask so he could have fierce deity link as a FS


----------



## Akuma (Nov 10, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> That's why I expect his SNES sprite to pop out of an assist trophy...


Good idea



"Shion" said:


> ..Why the hell would Ryu look shitty?
> 
> If they DO make him, he will be along the same lines, like height, etc. as as C.Falcons body or something like that.
> 
> They are not going to make him look super huge, buff, or strong...



I think turning a 2d fighter desighn(the way he has always been) into a 3d would always look crappy if they had enough detail. Mario wasnt that detailed so it was an easy transfer from 2d to 3d. 2d games should stay out of brawl, with an exception of game and watch.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 10, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> true but i bet if they did a 3d character desighn of oh say Ryu, I think it would look shitty.


orly he dint look shitty to me on that preview video of SF4


----------



## Akuma (Nov 10, 2007)

Didnt see it there must be something im missing :/


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 10, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Good idea
> 
> 
> 
> I think turning a 2d fighter desighn(the way he has always been) into a 3d would always look crappy if they had enough detail. Mario wasnt that detailed so it was an easy transfer from 2d to 3d. 2d games should stay out of brawl, with an exception of game and watch.



Have you not seen the amount of detail they put into Mario for brawl?

Along with the REST of the characters.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 10, 2007)

I do agree that Ryu may turn out shitty. The SF4 doesn't really show a good example on how Ryu will look like in Brawl. Mario and the others turned out well because they are more cartoony so the transition from 2D to 3D for them looks good. Ryu is this dirty dude that travels around the world fighting with a tote bag that is still a mystery to everyone on what he has in there.

Oh yea, if Megaman were to be in original Megaman should be in, not X. The original Megaman seems to fit in more with the atmosphere of SSBB.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 10, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I do agree that Ryu may turn out shitty. The SF4 doesn't really show a good example on how Ryu will look like in Brawl. Mario and the others turned out well because they are more cartoony so the transition from 2D to 3D for them looks good. Ryu is this dirty dude that travels around the world fighting with a tote bag that is still a mystery to everyone on what he has in there.
> 
> Oh yea, if Megaman were to be in original Megaman should be in, not X. The original Megaman seems to fit in more with the atmosphere of SSBB.


They do have snake in the game though....


----------



## Akuma (Nov 10, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> They do have snake in the game though....



yes but he looks the same, they will have to change ryu.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 10, 2007)

I was replying to the "cartoony chars only" comment.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 10, 2007)

Ohh i see, i feel stupid


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 10, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Ohh i see, i feel stupid



Don't worry ,  your sig redeems you .


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 10, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I was replying to the "cartoony chars only" comment.



Yea that's why I think Snake is a bit odd in SSBB.


----------



## Shiron (Nov 10, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I do agree that Ryu may turn out shitty. The SF4 doesn't really show a good example on how Ryu will look like in Brawl. Mario and the others turned out well because they are more cartoony so the transition from 2D to 3D for them looks good. Ryu is this dirty dude that travels around the world fighting with a tote bag that is still a mystery to everyone on what he has in there.
> 
> Oh yea, if Megaman were to be in original Megaman should be in, not X. The original Megaman seems to fit in more with the atmosphere of SSBB.


Hmm, but I feel the same way about the original Megaman as you do about Ryu; he just looks best in 2D to me and has always looked weird in 3D to me. So, if Megaman does get in, I'd prefer that they don't use the original Megaman for that reason.


----------



## Mugiwara (Nov 10, 2007)

Redshift said:


> Hmm, but I feel the same way about the original Megaman as you do about Ryu; he just looks best in 2D to me and has always looked weird in 3D to me. So, if Megaman does get in, I'd prefer that they don't use the original Megaman for that reason.



They COULD make him like mr game and watch! He was 2D. And I'm 100% with you at the Megaman fanage! Megaman freakin' rocks! And if they're gonna make him be in the game, they better make him ROCK... Like Rockman (hardy har har). 

Anyway... I still hope they didn't ruin Solid Snake!


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 10, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> They COULD make him like mr game and watch! He was 2D. And I'm 100% with you at the Megaman fanage! Megaman freakin' rocks! And if they're gonna make him be in the game, they better make him ROCK... Like Rockman (hardy har har).



Interesting thought...but I kinda like G&W as the only 2d character design. Makes him unique and gives him a little more reason to be in.

I'm sure they could make a 3D original Megaman work =]


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 10, 2007)

Actually i have a nice idea about rockman , they could use the new version of him from the anime and gba games with Lan behind him using chips ala-pokemon trainer . There are a ton of different chips for him to use and he could use soul fusion for transformations like how the trainer changes pokemon.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm fine with original _or_ X actually. Loved both series, so it depends on which vibe they want to hit. There are plenty in brawl who cover the darker, moody character style from X, and plenty who hit the old school, fun feel of classic. All I know for sure is that I want megaman to be in it, and I want _good_ megaman to be brought back to the forefront. [Maybe then they'll finish the legends series ]

Which, of course, means _no _fucking _more _BN/.exe /\


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow, I really am shocked because this hasn't come up yet.

For those who are left in the dark, Brawl has been rated by the ESRB with a T rating. That means development is mostly complete, and all thats left is to polish the kinks for release.

:3


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## kewlmyc (Nov 10, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Wow, I really am shocked because this hasn't come up yet.
> 
> For those who are left in the dark, Brawl has been rated by the ESRB with a T rating. That means development is mostly complete, and all thats left is to polish the kinks for release.
> 
> :3



I was thinking that it would be rated E10+ for some reason.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Nov 10, 2007)

NOA better'd advertise the hell out of this game. Metroid Prime 3 had almost nothing and I haven't seen a single Mario Galaxy commercial yet.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 10, 2007)

Digital Flareon said:


> NOA better'd advertise the hell out of this game. Metroid Prime 3 had almost nothing and I haven't seen a single Mario Galaxy commercial yet.



MP3 had a Wii Channel and commercials, Galaxy has internet ads and commercials.

Brawl will need almost none of that for the game to sell.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Nov 10, 2007)

Hehe, hopefully they will advertise it..
I still laugh when I think of the commercial for the original Smash Bros. I'm so happy I actually I got to see that. I knew nothing about Smash Bros at the time, but when I saw that... lol.


----------



## Twilit (Nov 10, 2007)

Part of me thinks that the game is done, and that they're just delaying to update the Dojo a little more.

I swear I will spew cum all over my keyboard if Ray 01 gets in...


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 11, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Hehe, hopefully they will advertise it..
> I still laugh when I think of the commercial for the original Smash Bros. I'm so happy I actually I got to see that. I knew nothing about Smash Bros at the time, but when I saw that... lol.



A Snake mascot thing like that would have some nice humor potential, would it not..?


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Nov 11, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> A Snake mascot thing like that would have some nice humor potential, would it not..?



Hahaha, yeah definately. I haven't seen any funny commercials for video games in a long time.. Not since like Mario KartD, or Mario Party 5 or 6 or whatever number it was.

I would rather see mascots beat the crap out of each other then game screens and videos -_- lol.
That would be so much more classic..


----------



## Ignis Solus (Nov 11, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> I would rather see mascots beat the crap out of each other then game screens and videos -_- lol.
> That would be so much more classic..



Funny commercials attract more attention from casual gamers as well.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 11, 2007)

Digital Flareon said:


> Funny commercials attract more attention from casual gamers as well.



Following Nintendo's current setup for Wii game commercials in America, it won't be funny, but rather pathetic to watch.

1 - You will have people saying "Re roud rike to pray". Yes, I made a stereotype, but if you've seen the commercials, you see they run under that exact same stereotype.
2 - Paid fake actors just overselling it to the point it is comedic.
3 - The fact the majority of the commercial for the game is mostly comprised of stuff that ISN'T gameplay.

Really, Wii commercials are some of the most terrible commercials around lately.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Nov 11, 2007)

Digital Flareon said:


> Funny commercials attract more attention from casual gamers as well.



Exactly. It's a bit depressing to think that Nintendo will just make some bland Wii commercial, advertising the Wii more then the game itself..
I wonder why they do that? Less cost maybe?
I would pay to see a CF Mascot knee an Ice Climber in the face lol.



Goofy Titan said:


> Really, Wii commercials are some of the most terrible commercials around lately.



lol. Besides this, your post is fact. It's sad, but when I actually stay for commercial breaks, Wii commercials are the highlight for me..


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 11, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> 1 - You will have people saying "Re roud rike to pray".



I can't believe you went there  xDDD



Fujibayashi said:


> I would pay to see a CF Mascot knee an Ice Climber in the face lol.





...


...

..now I feel bad I laughed at Ice Climber pain  How 'bout he knees Peach instead. 

And I thought Snake would be hilarious...CF beats that. 

And what about an Ike..?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 11, 2007)

....What ABOUT the Ike.....?


----------



## Ignis Solus (Nov 11, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ....What ABOUT the Ike.....?



Murderchu'd


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2007)

Wii commercial are pretty decent compared to other game ads, tho I am biased towards Nintendo.


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 11, 2007)

Tomorrow will be the day Cpt. Falcon will be announced...


















as an Assist Tophy 


PS: Actually, today will be the day because it's already monday while I'm typing this, but whatever.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 11, 2007)

Dude... it better be a day of a better update......

We need another newcomer, or at least a veteran... none of this stupid assist trophy or being able to jump twice crap....


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Nov 12, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> ...
> 
> ..now I feel bad I laughed at Ice Climber pain  How 'bout he knees Peach instead.



But Ice Climber pain is the best kind of pain! But yeah, I considered Peach, and Zelda but then I decided it would be funny seeing Captain Falcon Knee an Ice Climber Mascot. Any of the three work. Take your pick lol.



Santen Kesshun said:


> And what about an Ike..?





As for update.. I'm hoping for either Ness or Captain. That would be golden


----------



## dilbot (Nov 12, 2007)

falCON pAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNCCCCCCCCHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 12, 2007)

VETERAN! ! ! ! ! ! !







YOUNG LINK


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 12, 2007)

What a wonderful sight!!!


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 12, 2007)

what do we get?

Ike's FS


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 12, 2007)

German got it first. It looks pretty cool.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 12, 2007)

FINAL SMASHO IKE..O


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 12, 2007)

nice try nmaster....


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 12, 2007)

Curses! A perfect photoshop too!


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 12, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> What a wonderful sight!!!



Fuck You


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 12, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Curses! A perfect photoshop too!



If u want me to believe that, show me his pic next time.


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 12, 2007)

This would've been a decent update if we hadn't already seen it before =/


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Nov 12, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> This would've been a decent update if we hadn't already seen it before =/



I hadn't seen it, before! Wheee!
Good update! More of a reason to look forward to Ike


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 12, 2007)

Already knew what Ike's final smash looked like. 

Tomorrows update better be better


----------



## Hiruko (Nov 12, 2007)

GTFO IKE. WE WANT CAPTAIN FALCON.

I call captain F for tommorow .


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 12, 2007)

Ketchup said:


> Already knew what Ike's final smash looked like.
> 
> Tomorrows update better be better


Bowser's Special Moves will be better?

Considering how we just got a character update (FS), the likelihood of a character reveal could drop, but then we would be lacking a new character confirmation for at least two weeks now, which is appalling.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Nov 12, 2007)

Well, maybe we are getting a bit too spoiled here, yes?
Considering its Nintendo, I'm just happy that we are getting as much info as we are right now.

If anyone is dissapointed about updates that they have already seen elsewhere, a simple solution would be to not watch videos etc. that aren't posted on the website. It's tempting to, but that way it spreads out the goodness 

Or at least thats what I do.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't care who it is as long as we get a character this week. Unfortunatly todays update decreases those chances.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 12, 2007)

Farukon rill be announced on Friday


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 12, 2007)

I KNEW they were gonna give a crappy update today...

Like we didn't know how Ike's final smash looked already...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 13, 2007)

Lol wut...?!

Taunts

Good updates this week: 0/2


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 13, 2007)

Taunts!!!!!!!

Epic:


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 13, 2007)

today...in 14 hours long....

a how to play....taunts?

is snake's box a taunt?


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 13, 2007)

enjoy the view...Wario's butt..lol


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 13, 2007)

LOL @ Snake. So it was his taunt after all. 

_"He gives a shout on the spot."
_
I suddenly get the feeling that means he's gonna say the OVER 9000 thing.

Favorite one is Ike's and Sonic's.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 13, 2007)

Ike's is most badass. Link's is most flaming.

Tomorrow is a character reveal people.

(26 characters to be announced in the next 13 weeks, so getting 1 or 2 every week should almost be expected)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 13, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> (26 characters to be announced in the next 13 weeks, so getting 1 every week should almost be expected)



How do you know we would be getting a lineup around 50 characters? Wouldn't that make this a lineup of MvC2, to the point the game becomes imbalanced due to its vast lineup.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 13, 2007)

Pretty awesome lol. I wanna see some more of sonic's xD

Anyway meh, taunts are pretty lack-luster, but its still something. Hopefully we will get a character update soon.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 13, 2007)

^That blurred effect looks awesome.

Heh, on the Japanese site, Snake's text says "A-ha-ha-ha-ha." What is that... (BTW, that's Wario's text on the JPN site)


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, another  update we already knew about. I haven't seen some of the taunts before though.

Ike looks as badass as ever. Snake's cardboard box is just awesome.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice. I like the look of these ~Samus, Fox, and Ike in particular.


----------



## Hiruko (Nov 13, 2007)

FOX, HE'S.... GOING SUPER SAIYAN!!!!

Alright, Falcon is gonna be announced *tommorow*.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 13, 2007)

Hiruko said:


> FOX, HE'S.... GOING SUPER SAIYAN!!!!
> 
> Alright, Falcon is gonna be announced *tommorow*.


Predicting Falcon will only lead to dissapointment. Hoping for a character update however means whatever character is added it isn't a dissapointment.


----------



## Seany (Nov 13, 2007)

Loled at Snake's taunt.

Sonic's is my favourite out of the ones shown! 
i'll be using that alot 


The updates have been lacking in greatness and win lately. We'll get a character this week though, no doubt!


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 13, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> How do you know we would be getting a lineup around 50 characters? Wouldn't that make this a lineup of MvC2, to the point the game becomes imbalanced due to its vast lineup.


A few rumored leaks + I don't think it's out of the question. Melee more than doubled SSB...

It will be, at minimal, 40...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 13, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> A few rumored leaks + I don't think it's out of the question. Melee more than doubled SSB...
> 
> It will be, at minimal, 40...



Yes, but taking out the unoriginal clones, there roster is like, 20, which isn't more than double compared to what was it, 12 or 14?

I really cannot think of 40 purely original characters. With that kinda number, it seems well more than 5 will be a combination of movesets.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 13, 2007)

SNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 13, 2007)

I promise this thread can give you almost 100 good original characters...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 13, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I promise this thread can give you almost 100 good original characters...



Yes, but realistically, that number is just a number, and not anywhere near a realistic goal. People have suggested characters and such that might not have a chance in hell being in the game, and even I am at fault for this.

Really, with the series we know are in the game, all the popular characters are already playable. They can maybe add on top of that with a few other popular ones of a handful of series such as Donkey Kong, Fire Emblem, and Star Fox, but then they'd be picking the bottom of the bucket.

I can really think there will be around 100 characters, but that'd be counting playable, AT's, and Subspace characters. I can't think of 40 original playable characters.

I mean dude, if that was a realistic fray, we would be getting horrible characters like Slippy Toad, Waluigi, and Toadette as playable characters.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 13, 2007)

They've confirmed 11 newcomers already...so the roster is already a guaranteed 35 you realize...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, but that isn't 40+, and thats what I see as a slight unpossibility.

There are like, 25-26 characters on the site as is, we know of what, 5 or so more that are not on the site tops that have been confirmed through various reasons/sources to be playable?

Captain Falcon
Luigi
Mr. Game & Watch
Animal Crossing character
? character

Really, 35 is a reasonable number, I just think 40 and up is somewhat odd.

Besides, tourneyfags are only going to use like, 3 of them


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 13, 2007)

the game will have at least 51 characters


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 13, 2007)

^Playable? In everyone's dreams, maybe.

30-35 sounds reasonable (I believe it'll be 35). 40 sounds amazing.

Anything above 40 = Sakurai is the messiah.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2007)

LOL @ goofy. So much truth is spoken in that last line 

Anyway, I though today's update was pretty good. I had my suspicions, but I never actually _thought_ that the characters would have multiple taunts, so seeing this was quite enjoyable. You guys are too demanding.

To stay on task of the conversation, I believe that no less than 35 characters should appear. I mean, it's already been said, about 20+ characters have already made it in. If anything less than 35 characters made it in, I'm sure I wouldn't be alone in feeling incredibly short changed. However, I do hope that Sakurai refrains from revealing too many characters. I mean, he's already spoiled us with 2 3rd party characters and a plethora of newcomers. If he reveales all of the character before release, wouldn't it somewhat take the fun out of unlocking hidden characters? Same with stages, though it seems we're not in any danger of being spoiled with that.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 13, 2007)

#1shirker said:


> LOL @ goofy. So much truth is spoken in that last line
> 
> Anyway, I though today's update was pretty good. I had my suspicions, but I never actually _thought_ that the characters would have multiple taunts, so seeing this was quite enjoyable. You guys are too demanding.
> 
> To stay on task of the conversation, I believe that no less than 35 characters should appear. I mean, it's already been said, about 20+ characters have already made it in. If anything less than 35 characters made it in, I'm sure I wouldn't be alone in feeling incredibly short changed. However, I do hope that Sakurai refrains from revealing too many characters. I mean, he's already spoiled us with 2 3rd party characters and a plethora of newcomers. If he reveales all of the character before release, wouldn't it somewhat take the fun out of unlocking hiiden characters? Same with stages, though it seems we're not in any danger of being spoiled with stages.



Well......does anyone really care about stages getting spoiled xD From what I can tell, this game's all about the characters for most people.

You could always hole-up until February and let the storm of new characters shock you... into oblivion 


In my opinion, 40 characters is a pretty much a *must*. I'd be very disappointed with less than that.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 13, 2007)

nah 51 would be better since in melee we got 25+1(shiek)=26


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 13, 2007)

#1shirker said:


> To stay on task of the conversation, I believe that no less than 35 characters should appear. I mean, it's already been said, about 20+ characters have already made it in. If anything less than 35 characters made it in, I'm sure I wouldn't be alone in feeling incredibly short changed. However, I do hope that Sakurai refrains from revealing too many characters. I mean, he's already spoiled us with 2 3rd party characters and a plethora of newcomers. If he reveales all of the character before release, wouldn't it somewhat take the fun out of unlocking hidden characters? Same with stages, though it seems we're not in any danger of being spoiled with that.



I think that is a problem now, for 2 reasons.

1; The Melee site showed every character in the game, though the hidden ones were posted AFTER the release.
2; The game was pushed back, which means if they planned on doing the same thing again, they either better have a backup plan or all of the characters will be revealed before the game is out.

I think at best, all of the third party characters should be shown before the game is out, to sell the game and to make it clear to people who are looking at the blog to know "oh shi Capcom/etc is gon be listed on dat title screen", but the really uber niche character who is the hardest to unlock just HAS to be saved. The niche hidden character in SSBM was Mr. Game & Watch, and I forget who it was in the original. Either Falcon or Ness.

And <3 to you for loling at the truth


----------



## Violence Fight (Nov 13, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I think that is a problem now, for 2 reasons.
> 
> 1; The Melee site showed every character in the game, though the hidden ones were posted AFTER the release.
> 2; The game was pushed back, which means if they planned on doing the same thing again, they either better have a backup plan or all of the characters will be revealed before the game is out.
> ...



It was Ness that was the uber niche hidden char in The original. I remember because of the 30-40 people I'd played SSB with, I was the only one who had ever seen/heard of Earthbound.


I Agree with revealing the 3rd party characters for more "Hype". Remember how ridiculously hyped everyone got for the first trailer? "OMFG! SOLID SNAKEZORS! WINRARZ! WINRARZ!". Sonic was more of an "Aww Shit Son, We's finna' get our Sonic vs. Mario on, FINALLY!". 

Super hidden niche character of doom in this one should be as obscure as Nintendo can possibly dig up, while still being an awesome addition.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 13, 2007)

Obscure?

Super Dodgeball Advance squad.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 13, 2007)

Violence Fight said:


> It was Ness that was the uber niche hidden char in The original. I remember because of the 30-40 people I'd played SSB with, I was the only one who had ever seen/heard of Earthbound.
> 
> 
> I Agree with revealing the 3rd party characters for more "Hype". Remember how ridiculously hyped everyone got for the first trailer? "OMFG! SOLID SNAKEZORS! WINRARZ! WINRARZ!". Sonic was more of an "Aww Shit Son, We's finna' get our Sonic vs. Mario on, FINALLY!".
> ...


yeah i was like wtf is earthbound 

and then melee obscure character Mr.Game&Wacth i dint knew wo he was and wend i unlock him i was very disapointed lol


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 13, 2007)

Violence Fight said:


> It was Ness that was the uber niche hidden char in The original. I remember because of the 30-40 people I'd played SSB with, I was the only one who had ever seen/heard of Earthbound.
> 
> 
> I Agree with revealing the 3rd party characters for more "Hype". Remember how ridiculously hyped everyone got for the first trailer? "OMFG! SOLID SNAKEZORS! WINRARZ! WINRARZ!". Sonic was more of an "Aww Shit Son, We's finna' get our Sonic vs. Mario on, FINALLY!".
> ...



Mike Jones from Star Tropics fits the bill nicely.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 13, 2007)

Desert Bus said:


> Mike Jones



WHO?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 13, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> WHO?


THIS GUY


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 13, 2007)

I vote for L-block...


----------



## Noah (Nov 13, 2007)

Mike Joooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooones

From Americola!

His yo-yo is the yo-yo that will pierce the heavens!


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2007)

*Ooooohh... okay, my mistake*



Goofy Titan said:


> I think that is a problem now, for 2 reasons.
> 
> *1; The Melee site showed every character in the game, though the hidden ones were posted AFTER the release.
> 2; The game was pushed back, which means if they planned on doing the same thing again, they either better have a backup plan or all of the characters will be revealed before the game is out.*
> ...



Okay, well I guess that puts my mind at ease a little. I never even knew the Melee site existed when the game released, so I wouldn't have known. Thanks.

And BTW, truth, when worded correctly, is _always _cause for lulz


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 13, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I vote for L-block...



Curse you and your kind


----------



## Lee1993 (Nov 13, 2007)

i want captain Falcon


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 13, 2007)

If Sakurai cares at all about each category on the site getting equal update time, then the chances of a Pokeball or Character Profile update tomorrow are like 80%.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 13, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> WHO?






MIKE JONES!!!!!!


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 13, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> MIKE JONES!!!!!!



Grillz are so fuckin ugly, like do they think they look good with them. Remember when everybody called them fronts? Now white people just go "GRILLZ!" Fuckin annoying. It's a disgrace of my people. 

Anyone here stil play SSB, or even now what SSB was. lol


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 13, 2007)

Ryoshi said:


> Grillz are so fuckin ugly, like do they think they look good with them. Remember when everybody called them fronts? Now white people just go "GRILLZ!" Fuckin annoying. It's a disgrace of my people.
> 
> Anyone here stil play SSB, or even now what SSB was. lol



I now it will be on VC...or buy SSBB and get a code to buy SSB for free.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 14, 2007)

um...update late....huh?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 14, 2007)

Epic update is so epic it's taking forever...


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 14, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Epic update is so epic it's taking forever...



wanna play rock paper sissor?


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 14, 2007)

meh...handicap?  Training mode?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 14, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> wanna play rock paper sissor?



I play...nuke...


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 14, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I play...nuke...



too late...our training mode..thing update is up...I think...it in Jap.

I can't make it out....


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 14, 2007)

17 minutes just for a handicap?!


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 14, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> meh...handicap?  Training mode?



I got it right the first time!  HANDICAP!!!!!

I neve got the auto part.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 14, 2007)

Good updates this week: 0/3

What a terrible week so far.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 14, 2007)

Can I start crying yet?


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 14, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Can I start crying yet?



no!!   *give nmaster a tissue, a pillow, a pic of Sakurai and another tissue*

there...now u may cry.


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 14, 2007)

WTF. Okay, this week have sucked so far.


----------



## Hiruko (Nov 14, 2007)

Alright, I call falcon for tommorow and special moves/final smash for friday.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 14, 2007)

It boils down to this; No Falcon at all this week = worst Smash week to date.

Regardless of what else they show.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 14, 2007)

Even if there's Simon?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 14, 2007)

Hmm..depends on what version of Simon they would show.

Not red haired Simon girlypants [Or lack thereof] Belmont. I personally would prefer Richter or Trevor.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 14, 2007)

Good update tommarow, kthxbi.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 14, 2007)

awesome update tommorow will be Metroid or Jill AT


----------



## Seany (Nov 14, 2007)

God, lamest update ever.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 14, 2007)

This whole week will be piece of crap updates.....

Or maybe they are saving the best for last?


----------



## Seany (Nov 14, 2007)

^ Falcon lol


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 14, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> This whole week will be piece of crap updates.....
> 
> Or maybe they are saving the best for last?


Hey, the last update had some good screenshots.


----------



## Twili (Nov 14, 2007)

I wish they'd hurry up and de/confirm Sheik already, It's killing me that I don't know if my main will be back ;;


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 14, 2007)

If they confirmed Zelda already, isn't it kind of obvious that Shiek is in, but just has not been finished tweaking then?

.....Im just hoping for Wolf O Donnel


----------



## /root (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm worried about Shiek returning, mostly because of the way some of the other characters have been nerfed.

I'd rather remember Shiek the way she was, rather than how she may become


----------



## Castiel (Nov 14, 2007)

can someone quickly tell me what were the 3 updates for this week so far?  my school blocks the dojo >_>


----------



## Splyte (Nov 14, 2007)

monday - Ike Final Smash
tuesday - 3 Taunts per character
wednesday - Handicap


----------



## Castiel (Nov 14, 2007)

ok thanks,

3 taunts eh


----------



## Lee1993 (Nov 14, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> It boils down to this; No Falcon at all this week = worst Smash week to date.
> 
> Regardless of what else they show.


damn straight unless it is Gannon with new moves


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 14, 2007)

Character Profile or Pokeball, 90% likely, can it be Captain Falcon tiem now pls, etc.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Nov 14, 2007)

Ike's Final Smash made me yawn.

Three taunts. Kirby's taunts had better be annoying enough to scar the mental health of my foes after I KO them. Thank Odd Link no longer has his pretty boy taunt. *phew*

Handicap is good for when I play with my kid sister or inexperienced friends. It's useful, but ultimately not a win update.

Flare-chan want Captain Falcon.


----------



## Roll (Nov 14, 2007)

I have question How do you get the, Everybody Votes Channel, on your Wii? 

Edit: I ask because can't you vote for new characters on brawl on the channel?(well at least that's what I've heard)


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 14, 2007)

No, although that was always a theoretical use for it.

You want this thread: [m.3.3.w]Myself Yourself-07(XviD)

(but just to help out, check the Wii Ware section of the Wii Shop channel...)


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 15, 2007)

lame or good update?

decide with MK SM (meta knight Special Moves)

Oh and listen to a nice music....

something from a game Sakrai made?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, seeing an update for Meta Knight's moves was pretty lame. As the update states, it's been shown long ago but at least it was more in-depth. And it looks like it's the first time an update about special moves covers all the directions.

Good thing there was a second update. Music sounds funny and a bit catchy.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 15, 2007)

As much as I like that music, we already knew those moves 

If friday's update isn't good then this will be the first week with 0/5 in a long time.


----------



## Hiruko (Nov 15, 2007)

*No* _*no*_ _*no.*_

Nintendo, what dont you understand about "Captain Falcon"? 

He'll be announced tommorow.



Or else.


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 15, 2007)

The music was good.

This week has to be the worst week ever... we better get something awesome tomorrow.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 15, 2007)

Good updates this week. 0.5/4

The theme of Meta Knights Revenge is so much win, that was my favorite Kirby segment, even to this day.

[Youtube]Ce8tGriw0KA[/youtube]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 15, 2007)

i dont like that music


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2007)

Update today had good screenshots, but utterly sank to the bottom...

Hope tomorrow is a better update, at least a stupid assist trophy.....


----------



## Shirker (Nov 15, 2007)

Said it once, say it twice. too demanding. Though I will agree that this was the worst week since he's been posting. Still, it's nice to hear some new music. It sounds kick-butt-awesome! Can't wait to play on the halberd and fight to this.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 15, 2007)

We probably won't get a character update tommorow. If thats the case at least post a Pokemon or Assist Trophy, at least then we'll have something.


----------



## Masaki (Nov 15, 2007)

Hiruko said:


> *No* _*no*_ _*no.*_
> 
> Nintendo, what dont you understand about "Captain Falcon"?
> 
> ...



Never been much of a C. Falcon user, but those bastards better put him in for the FALCON PUNCH.

How else will we give the female characters abortions?


----------



## Jazz (Nov 15, 2007)

Hah, I used to have a sig like that, Masaki XD


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 15, 2007)

maybe is krystal confirmation tomorow


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 15, 2007)

Masaki said:


> How else will we give the female characters abortions?



Mario in his Dr. Mario outfit, of course.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 15, 2007)

Love the Meta Knight music. 


> Character Profile or Pokeball, *95%* likely tomorrow, can it be Captain Falcon tiem now pls, etc.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 15, 2007)

I guess its fully confirmed now, the final, retail version boxart;



I still am stunned that something that looks very Deviantartish is the box art to the game.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice to finally get a good quality pic of it.

Surprised they didn't add Sonic behind Link, though. One would imagine they'd want to spread the work even more.

Anyway, hell yeah to Pokemon Trainer on the front.


----------



## Banshi (Nov 15, 2007)

..........Box art is lame


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Nov 15, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I guess its fully confirmed now, the final, retail version boxart;
> 
> 
> 
> I still am stunned that something that looks very Deviantartish is the box art to the game.



hey can you post the source of this info?

Anyway I predict a new character appearing tommorow


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 15, 2007)

Uh, I think GoNintendo has the same pic on their site, along with two other Nintendo published games.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 15, 2007)

the box art is awesome


----------



## Countach (Nov 15, 2007)

were is marth god damit


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2007)

That art is the cover to my last Nintendo Power...I hadn't heard it was the box art...

I like it...but it doesn't show off many characters...


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 15, 2007)

> were is marth god damit


Hopefully burning in overplayed hell with sheik 

Where fox should be, most of all =/


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey, at least Fox will punch you in the face with his own two hands. None of this disjointed hitbox sword wussy crap...


----------



## Nexas (Nov 15, 2007)

I wonder is Sakurai oblivious to how lame these updates are or he is doing it to safe the better stuff for later.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 15, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I guess its fully confirmed now, the final, retail version boxart;
> 
> 
> 
> I still am stunned that something that looks very Deviantartish is the box art to the game.



hmmmm...they added kirby if I'm right.

so....hows that SMG?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2007)

Let me quote Donkey Show...

*"Game of the Forever."*


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 15, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Let me quote Donkey Show...
> 
> *"Game of the Forever."*



uh......Donkey show?


----------



## Jazz (Nov 15, 2007)

1. Donkey Show is a Mod here on NF :\

2.  God Damn do I love waiting for Captain Falcon, makes it sweeter when they announce him.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 15, 2007)

Leorio said:


> 1. Donkey Show is a Mod here on NF :\
> 
> 2.  God Damn do I love waiting for Captain Falcon, makes it sweeter when they announce him.



whew...thought of something else.


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry if its been posted, but im lazy to go through 10 or 20 pages.

Third party characters announced so far:

-Solid Snake
-Sonic the Hedgehog

New Characters (not in the old one): 

-A Pokemon Trainer
-Metaknight
-Zero Suit Samus
-King Dedede
-Pitt 
-Wario
-Ike (fire emblem)
-Diddy Kong
-Lucas

Peach *will* be in Brawl, as well as Zelda. Roy and Marth are ungiven. 

They may not include mewtwo, which is sad to me because he was a favorite character in melee. 



 As for third party characters, I haven't heard much else. There were rumors going around that Marina from Mischief Makers (a popular N64 arcade-style game), and sephiroth may be included, but it hasn't been confirmed by nintendo. I hope sora is NOT in it, because I dont like him -_- . 

 I'd like to see a crossover between third party characters- something I've thought up was Jack Krauser from RE4 with the Venom symbiote.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 15, 2007)

Closetpervert said:


> Sorry if its been posted, but im lazy to go through 10 or 20 pages.
> 
> Third party characters announced so far:
> 
> ...




We know.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 15, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> so....hows that SMG?



In my eyes, the best 3D platformer to date. Not my most favorite platformer period, I don't think ANY game can surpass the win of S3&K, SMB3, or DKC2. But SMG comes really fucking close with me.


----------



## Lee1993 (Nov 15, 2007)

we need marth (or roy or C Falcon


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2007)

....We DONT need Roy.........^^^


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2007)

Roy >>> Marth

His sword is on fiar!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 15, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I'd be willing to make everyone here moderators if Roy comes back.



Can I be mod if he isn't in the game? 

Cause I would do a victory dance just based on his removal.

..What the fuck? TIME PARADOX? how did those two posts below me get under me? They were on top of mine...


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2007)

.....so am I....^^^


----------



## Masaki (Nov 15, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Hey, at least Fox will punch you in the face with his own two hands. None of this disjointed hitbox sword wussy crap...



Same with Shiek.

But at least Shiek doesn't have a goddamn laser.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ......and he is slower, has shorter reach, has a piece of crap double jump......
> 
> But oh yeah, roy>> marth anyday.... yeah...



Fire sword negates all.

Also, he's not a little fairy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) boy...


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2007)

.....Section in WHAT?


----------



## Ignis Solus (Nov 15, 2007)

I'd take the offer, even though I prefer Roy.

I like how he yells.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 15, 2007)

Make me MD mod, Mike.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2007)

oh, ok...... i get you.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2007)

......and he is slower, has shorter reach, has a piece of crap double jump......

But oh yeah, roy>> marth anyday.... yeah...


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 15, 2007)

I'd be willing to make everyone here moderators if Roy comes back.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm that sure he's gone.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2007)

.....so am I....^^^


----------



## Masaki (Nov 15, 2007)

What section do I get, TO?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2007)

.....Section in WHAT?


----------



## Masaki (Nov 15, 2007)

Read his post, yo.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Nov 15, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I'd be willing to make everyone here moderators if Roy comes back.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



watch he'll be revealed tomorrow while captain falcon will be ...


----------



## Ignis Solus (Nov 15, 2007)

I'd take the offer, even though I prefer Roy.

I like how he yells.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 15, 2007)

We need to make a bet of some kind...


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2007)

I bet Falcon gets announced tomorrow...

...as an assist trophy.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2007)

Falcon fans will try and sue if that happens.^


----------



## Nexas (Nov 15, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Falcon fans will try and sue if that happens.^



Sue? They'll be hitting up HAL Laboratory and FALCON PUNCHing the entire staff.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Nov 15, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I bet Falcon gets announced tomorrow...
> 
> ...as an assist trophy.



I'd catch the pope playing Manhunt 2 before that happened.


----------



## Nexas (Nov 15, 2007)

Digital Flareon said:


> I'd catch the pope playing Manhunt 2 before that happened.



I don't know...I here Sith Lords are into Manhunt.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2007)

Can you hear it? Ice Mario is running through hell, freezing it over.


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 15, 2007)

Why would they bring Roy or Marth back when they've already thrown in a very similar fire emblem character? 

I like some of the third party incorporations, but I hope it doesnt get out of hand. If they want enough third party chars, though, the game should be based around Nintendo vs. the others. 

I dont want it to contain KH or Final Fantasy characters. I think its just a horrible idea (awaiting the flames). But, it would be cool to include chars from other games.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 15, 2007)

I thought that it was pretty much a given that both had been replaced. Well, if I had a choice, I'd choose Roy. Nothing against Marth or his fans, I just think he's kinda clumsy to play as.


----------



## Nexas (Nov 15, 2007)

Closetpervert said:


> Why would they bring Roy or Marth back when they've already thrown in a very similar fire emblem character?



Because people like these characters and want them back? Putting Marth in would make sense as he was the star of the first FE game. But Roy was just a ploy to advertise the latest FE game at the release of SSBM so I doubt he'll return. 



> I like some of the third party incorporations, but I hope it doesnt get out of hand. If they want enough third party chars, though, the game should be based around Nintendo vs. the others.



Sakurai said there would probably be about 3 3rd party characters which isn't that many.



> I dont want it to contain KH or Final Fantasy characters. I think its just a horrible idea (awaiting the flames). But, it would be cool to include chars from other games.



KH characters: No
FF characters post VII: No
FF characters pre VII: HELL YEAH!


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 15, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I'd be willing to make everyone here moderators if Roy comes back.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'm holding you to that. There's witnesses


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 15, 2007)

#1shirker said:


> I thought that it was pretty much a given that both had been replaced. Well, if I had a choice, I'd choose Roy. Nothing against Marth or his fans, I just think he's kinda clumsy to play as.



I thought he was fun. I much preferred the pure shining silver sword fighting than the sword with fire and explosions.

 I got annoyed by how slow roy was. He was strong, yeah, but by the time I could cast the explosion sword, captain falcon would kick me, or link would toss a bomb.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 15, 2007)

Closetpervert said:


> I thought he was fun. I much preferred the pure shining silver sword fighting than the sword with fire and explosions.
> 
> I got annoyed by how slow roy was. He was strong, yeah, but by the time I could cast the explosion sword, captain falcon would kick me, or link would toss a bomb.



Yeah true. It's just, I eventually got over that annoyance with Roy. The only thing that really bothers me is his speed. There are many reasons why I perfer him though, but the main reason is their fighting styles. It's hard to explain, but the way he pulls off his moves are more efficient to me. He's more of a close range fighter, and I'm a close range smasher.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2007)

Closetpervert said:


> I thought he was fun. I much preferred the pure shining silver sword fighting than the sword with fire and explosions.
> 
> I got annoyed by how slow roy was. He was strong, yeah, but by the time I could cast the explosion sword, captain falcon would kick me, or link would toss a bomb.



Yeah but if he hits it's more epic than even a Falcon Punch...

It isn't a matter of goodness, it's a matter of awesomeness... 

KILL IT WITH FIER!!!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 15, 2007)

I land drop-in falcon punches at least five times per free for all. I see an explosion land once per ...never.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2007)

Tehol Beddict said:


> I land drop-in falcon punches at least five times per free for all. I see an explosion land once per...never.



My point _exactly_.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 15, 2007)

I was exaggerating, but I see someone get thrown into it maybe once per four hour session, if the other two decide to be fuckers and tag-juggle someone into it for laughs.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 16, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> In my eyes, the best 3D platformer to date. Not my most favorite platformer period, I don't think ANY game can surpass the win of S3&K, SMB3, or DKC2. But SMG comes really fucking close with me.



sadly...game of year goes to Halo 3 just because it's Halo.



nmaster64 said:


> Can you hear it? Ice Mario is running through hell, freezing it over.



lol.



Santen Kesshun said:


> I'm holding you to that. There's witnesses


  me too.  I'll be holding that!


----------



## Hylian (Nov 16, 2007)

friday's miyamotos birthday! (hoping for a big update)


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 16, 2007)

Hylian said:


> friday's miyamotos birthday! (hoping for a big update)



hmm wow..

Olimar time


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 16, 2007)

Spectator


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 16, 2007)

Miyamoto's bd?

WOOT!!  and ending this week with special?  Spectator???


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 16, 2007)

Spectator Mode.

Fuck This Weak. 0/5


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 16, 2007)

**


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 16, 2007)

LOL, spectating. Joy. And now with added gambling coins. Thanks for this week's updates! 

Grr...


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh, Nintendo's teaching the kids how to gamble.

Fail week. Damn, 3 weeks without a character profile.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 16, 2007)

That wasn't that bad of a update. The online mode in smash is really top notch. Nintendo needs t go ahead and add voice chat.

Think about it this way guys. Let's get the crap now so later nothing but good updates.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome to the worst week evur


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 16, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Think about it this way guys. Let's get the crap now so later nothing but good updates.


True, that's what I try to believe every time. I mean, having updates every weekday is awesome. Still, this week blows. Weak week is weak.

And to think this game could've been just 18 days away.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 16, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> True, that's what I try to believe every time. I mean, having updates every weekday is awesome. Still, this week blows. Weak week is weak.
> 
> And to think this game could've been just 18 days away.



that how many star left to save Peach in SMG.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 16, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> True, that's what I try to believe every time. I mean, having updates every weekday is awesome. Still, this week blows. Weak week is weak.
> 
> And to think this game could've been just 18 days away.



Yup. It's just in comparison, this week has been the most boring.

The only thing I could think of this helping with is to see if the "worlds best" are really that great 


And dang...only 18 days. Ugh, that hits you where it hurts :[


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 16, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Yup. It's just in comparison, this week has been the most boring.
> 
> The only thing I could think of this helping with is to see if the "worlds best" are really that great
> 
> ...


Even if we get crappy updates now, doesn't mean there won't be any crappy updates later. They're just stretching the updates because of the delay. Yeah, this week failed big time. Nothing exciting or interesting at all.

The thing is, you won't know. You can't choose which match to watch and the names of the players aren't shown. I guess it's a good way to collect stickers and increase your hard earned coins.

Ah no, I don't want to be reminded that we could have gotten this game next month. Damn.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 16, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> The thing is, you won't know. You can't choose which match to watch and the names of the players aren't shown.



Ah crap! You're right, we won't know the names.

Jeeeeez. Sakurai, we really appreciate the dedication to weekday updates...but can we please get something to end the lull after Sonic's announce


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 16, 2007)

December 3 -*S*hould've *H*ad *I*t *T*oday*!* (*SHIT!*) Day


----------



## kewlmyc (Nov 16, 2007)

Solid Snake said:


> December 3 -*S*hould've *H*ad *I*t *T*oday*!* (*SHIT!*) Day



Lolz, I wouldn't be surprised if we get Captain Falcon that day.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 16, 2007)

man great updatet


----------



## Akuma (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey who is that guy as second player on the pic with coin betting?


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 16, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Hey who is that guy as second player on the pic with coin betting?


That is .


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh God...Silver the Hedgehog is in the game as sticker.

God, Sonic's friends are going to invade those stickers.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok, uhh...

If  youre gonna buy Brawl to play it... why the HELL would you even consider sitting there and watching someone else play?

Thats stupid Sakurai......

No way in hell is there going to  be a time when a bunch of friends are gonna wanna play brawl, and we choose the stupid option....


----------



## Shirker (Nov 16, 2007)

You know what? I don't even think it needs to be said anymore... but I'll say it again anyway. Too. Demanding! Jeez people, get over yourselves.

Anyway, today's update was quite interesting. It'd be nice to have matches sent on the internet to be seen around te world. I'd love seeing how I'd match up against other smashers, and betting coins seems like a wierd idea, but I'll just try it out.

Well, IMO, I'll say that the good updates were 1.5/5. And again, seriously guys, this may have been the worst week, but don't act like they all sucked beyond reason. They just didn't live up to what _you_ thought. You know what a random teasing bastard Sakurai's been since he started updating .


----------



## slimscane (Nov 16, 2007)

and... 0/5.

But it's more than just not having an interesting update today, because today's update was actually _bad_. I say that, because while spectator mode _is_ boring, it could have been something a lot better. No one wants to watch a bunch of random kiddies play smash, but it might be worth watching if you could watch good players fight, but that can't happen because they don't keep track of any sort of rank or skill level. But at the very least you should be able to be a spectator in one of your friend's matches, that would still be something worth seeing and I can't think of why they wouldn't let you.

So not only was it uninteresting, but also a let down.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 16, 2007)

A better quality image of the cover >_>


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 16, 2007)

i bet those characters in the cover are starters that why snake and sonic are not there


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 16, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> A better quality image of the cover >_>



Best update of the week 


I still don't believe that's the cover though. How could they not include Sonic or Snake on the front. That'd be one of the dumbest marketing decisions ever.

.edit. ah good point lds


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2007)

damn no new characters in so long ;_;

also I wonder if anyone gonna every seriously try to regulate the gambling


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 16, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> i bet those characters in the cover are starters that why snake and sonic are not there



It was confirmed on the old no more aroundish blog that Snake will be a hidden character.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 16, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh God...Silver the Hedgehog is in the game as sticker.
> 
> God, Sonic's friends are going to invade those stickers.


I can't really make him out too well but if true then we all know what song might make it into the game after all...


*Spoiler*: __ 



IN HIS WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORLD


----------



## Nexas (Nov 16, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I can't really make him out too well but if true then we all know what song might make it into the game after all...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I didn't play the suckfest that was Sonic 360/PS3 so link please?


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 16, 2007)

Me either but I know about the song because they love to troll it on /v/ 

TobiDei Treasured memories


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 16, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> It was confirmed on the old no more aroundish blog that Snake will be a hidden character.


i know that that why i said they not in the cover


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 16, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I can't really make him out too well but if true then we all know what song might make it into the game after all...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



In the sticker picture of todays update, the rightmost one is Silver. His skin and shoes are the colors Silver has.

And Nexas, here is the terrible theme TO was referring to.

[YOUTUBE]x6ad7Di7Ze0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 16, 2007)

Gah, without words that song may have been okay lmao... anyway yeah I hated that shit.

Sonic w/ real girl, even more stupidity >< God, I can't believe I got that game


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 16, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



IN THIS WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORLD

HIS WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORLD

WHERE COMPROMISE DOES NOT EXIST

repeat x10


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 16, 2007)

2Shea said:


> I can't believe I got that game



You have the mindset I think many Sonic fans have.

"A new Sonic game! Get get get!"

*After playing either Rider, Rivals, Shadow, or Sonic Next*

"WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT?"

I am at fault of it too, my good man..;_;


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 16, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> In the sticker picture of todays update, the rightmost one is Silver. His skin and shoes are the colors Silver has.
> 
> And Nexas, here is the terrible theme TO was referring to.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]x6ad7Di7Ze0[/YOUTUBE]



That song wasn't that bad... xD Lyrics could definitely use work but the tune was cool.

Wow, it's been so long since I so much as looked at a sonic game. Those CG scenes weren't that bad ...minus the power ranger posing >.>


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 16, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> That song wasn't that bad... xD Lyrics could definitely use work but the tune was cool.
> 
> Wow, it's been so long since I so much as looked at a sonic game. Those CG scenes weren't that bad ...minus the power ranger movements >.>



Thats really the only good thing about Sonic games on consoles post-Adventure 2. The CG scenes look really nice. That and the game is colorful and has good music overall.

It's customary for Sonic games to have terrible vocal themes, as every single song with vocals is normally so bad it's awesome.

Sonic Boom, Open Your Heart, Live and Learn, What I'm Made Of, I Am All Of me, His World, Seven Rings in Hand. All terrible vocal songs, but awesome due to them being so bad.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 16, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Thats really the only good thing about Sonic games on consoles post-Adventure 2. The CG scenes look really nice. That and the game is colorful and has good music overall.
> 
> It's customary for Sonic games to have terrible vocal themes, as every single song with vocals is normally so bad it's awesome.
> 
> Sonic Boom, Open Your Heart, Live and Learn, What I'm Made Of, I Am All Of me, His World, Seven Rings in Hand. All terrible vocal songs, but awesome due to them being so bad.



:rofl _I Am All of Me_...



Well, thankfully music is the last thing we need to worry about in this game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, we can assume Live and Learn and Green Hill Zone will be themes in the game.

If anything, they should remix older themes, or just fancy up Yuzo Koshiro's themes from the GG Sonic games.

The less vocal themes, the better. The only decent one with no good or bad was A New Venture from Rush Adventure, and thats because the full song isn't in the game


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah I really want Green Hill Zone, with remixed music.

I'd love the original Sonic theme remixed


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 16, 2007)

> It's customary for Sonic games to have terrible vocal themes, as every single song with vocals is normally so bad it's awesome.



*Spoiler*: __ 



*You know me, the fighting freak Knuckles,
And we're at Pumpkin Hill,
You ready?

I ain't gonna let it get to me, I'm just gonna creep,
Down in Pumpkin Hill I gots to find my lost piece.*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 16, 2007)

^My point <3


----------



## Countach (Nov 16, 2007)

another day without marth and falcon

might as well go practice with the ice climbers


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey not all Sonic songs suck. A few of my favorates include Live And Learn, This Machine and What I'm Made Of. But I agree the BGM is fantastic, if the Casino theme from Sonic Heroes is in this game I'll be happy.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 16, 2007)

I think the Sonic songs are awesome as hell.

Just don't listen to intently to the lyrics...


----------



## Jazz (Nov 16, 2007)

God Christing Dammit.


I hate you, Sakurai.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 16, 2007)

Next week we'll go 5/5...maybe...? 

I CAN DREAM CAN'T I!?!?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2007)

Leorio said:


> God Christing Dammit.
> 
> 
> I hate you, Sakurai.



I feel the same way my friend.....

the SAME fucking way.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 16, 2007)

I can see it now;

*Monday:* CAPTAIN FALCON
*Tuesday:* CAPTAIN FALCON SPECIAL MOVES
*Wednesday:* CAPTAIN FALCON FINAL SMASH; UNIVERSAL GALAXY IMPLODING FALCON PUNCH
*Thursday:* Subspace update; Snake Vs. CAPTAIN FALCON
*Friday:* CAPTAIN FALCON THEME


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I can see it now;
> 
> *Monday:* CAPTAIN FALCON
> *Tuesday:* CAPTAIN FALCON SPECIAL MOVES
> ...




Snake vs C.Falcon?

Why not a C. Falcon universe BOSS?????


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 16, 2007)

It will be a battle to end all battles.

A man with the perfect ass Vs. The perfect man who can kick ass


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2007)

....Man with the perfect ass....^^^WTF?!?!!?!?

Then again, imagine C. Falcon in Snake's story mode, fighting a freakin Metal Gear.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 16, 2007)

You..haven't seen screenshots of Snake in Brawl that show his ass?

His ass outclasses Samus'


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2007)

ARE YOU SERIOUS???

BEATS *ZSS?!?!??!*

I DEMAND naked pics...but with blocking tags on Snake.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 16, 2007)

Can't wait for that next boss announcement...

Karptain Gigamew Prinsolidess Magifalcondorf Two


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2007)

....Whose story do you think that will be in?^^^


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 16, 2007)

Your mom's.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2007)

.....My mom isn't in Brawl YET, but she has been complaining to Sakurai to put her in the game for along time now....

Where the hell do you get your info from you liar.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm typing this from Sakurai's pants right now...


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, freakin SUE that bastard.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 16, 2007)

> *Thursday:* Subspace update; Snake Vs. CAPTAIN FALCON


Normally, I'd say the Cap'n a thousand times. I think boxtaunt could be his weakness, though. I'm fairly sure he'd just assume that Snake died from his mega-manly crotch-splosion hug when they met, and so would wander off to drive some fast space-cars in a race of some epic sort. 

Snake inexplicably wins by lack of ultra-manly chest/crotch/knee/foot-fueled movesets.

[edit]

I burned my noodles while making this post 

Got caught up laughing, imagining the Cap'n looking sad and wandering off because he thought he just killed his new mega-gay buddy with a man-hug [I role Cap'n Valentine's exclusively xD]


----------



## Shirker (Nov 16, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't care what anyone says. Hunnid P is made of win


----------



## Akuma (Nov 16, 2007)

why does everyone want Captain Falcon so bad?



Nagasumi said:


> That is .



Oh I already know who that is, he looked like an elephant with a sock on his ear.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 16, 2007)

The following post is brought to you in memory of a hero...



*Spoiler*: _Marth-beating <3_


----------



## Akuma (Nov 16, 2007)

I like Ganondorf better, he's to weak for me. Speed is cool but Theres fox for that.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 16, 2007)

XD

Ever had a drop-in falcon punch and a caped ledge-gaurd falcon punch cancel? >_< 

Scariest [and most epic] shit _ever_.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 16, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> I like Ganondorf better, he's to weak for me. Speed is cool but Theres fox for that.



Yeah, but Ganon isn't good for interweb humor.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 16, 2007)

#1shirker said:


> Yeah, but Ganon isn't good for interweb humor.




Yes because he is very proned to black jokes.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 16, 2007)

> I like Ganondorf better, he's to weak for me. Speed is cool but Theres fox for that.



Wuzzat? Cap'n has faster dash than fox _and _is buck fucking crazy strong o_O

His balance is _terrible_ recovery times....

[edit]

JUICE!

See: Electric Knee


----------



## Jazz (Nov 16, 2007)

Then there's the knee...


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 16, 2007)

> Then there's the knee...



Henceforth [and nearly since release in my the local case] known as the "JUICE!"


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 16, 2007)

SHOW ME YA JUICE.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Nov 16, 2007)

SQUEEZE THAT JUICE!

I phail D':


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 16, 2007)

Digital Flareon said:


> SQUEEZE THAT JUICE!
> 
> I phail D':



Falcon Cocks are too hard to get juice out of.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 16, 2007)

[Extremely] Low-altitude, high-speed end to end stage-clear JUICE [we only roll FD] is my primary sweeper-shark weapon, and is something the Cap'n is by _far_ the best fit for. 

Hits like a fucking mack truck, cuts through a lot of barrier shit [ex: samus' flamegun], doesn't  burn him with three second recoveries [re: death], and can come in so low, and _so_ fucking fast. Absolutely awesome for free for all sweeper-sharking, given some variances and quirks to stay just a step left of predictable. 

...Well, as unpredictable as you can be, flying back and forth through the air at someone's face screaming JUICE! as loud as you can xD [which is why it matters that it's so fast and low from end to end, of course]

I do a _lot_ of screaming "JUICE! BITCH!" when I'm clearing, in good fun emulation of his falcon punch mega-yell.

I was just saying, his power and speed are both near/at max tier, its his recovery that burns him.

---------

JUICE started as some weird chain amalgam of electricity = juice, + Jesse Jackson, + Breakin' II: Electric Boogaloo XD Don't ask me how, it was from fucking nowhere, but it clearly sticks. And he does drop the electric knee, so it fits.


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 16, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5nzmDsu75c[/YOUTUBE]
FALCON KNEE...to the FACE.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## NinjaM (Nov 16, 2007)

Needz moar lightning...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 16, 2007)

Needs moar galaxy shattering.

Speaking of Galaxies, I would have loved to see a Captain Falcon comet in UR MR GAY. You know, you have a time limit before Falcon comes and punches the Galaxy away.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 16, 2007)

> Needz moar lightning...
> 
> Needs moar galaxy shattering.


Yeah, but tony jaa is only human  Cap'n has Galaxy-Shattering electric knees, but ...he's the Cap'n of the universe. Of course he does. He also has a nova-fist, meteor boots, and a heat-seeking missile-cock, complete with hug and expression of happy success.



> Speaking of Galaxies, I would have loved to see a Captain Falcon comet in UR MR GAY. You know, you have a time limit before Falcon comes and punches the Galaxy away.


I would just stay on the stage until game over time and again, day after day, for a t least a month D=

In a combination of sitting in abject horror/awe and laughing so hard I suffocate and fall on the floor, concussing myself on the invincible gamecube >_<


----------



## Akuma (Nov 16, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Needs moar galaxy shattering.
> 
> Speaking of Galaxies, I would have loved to see a Captain Falcon comet in UR MR GAY. You know, you have a time limit before Falcon comes and punches the Galaxy away.



Interesting, I would like to see the looks on peoples faces to see a guy completely kill you thats not even part of the series.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 16, 2007)

Yah, it wouldn't be the first other-series cameo in a Nintendo game though.

Samus directly shows up in a Kirby game along with Metroids and gets Kirby to deal with them, and Captain Olimar's ship is in Galaxy.

It wouldn't be so much a shocker to see a man with a falcon imaged fist slowly getting closer, hearing the slow cry of Falcoooooooooooooooooooooon..


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 16, 2007)

> It wouldn't be so much a shocker to see a man with a falcon imaged fist slowly getting closer, hearing the slow cry of Falcoooooooooooooooooooooon..



The fuck it wouldn't. That'd scare the shit out of me, fuck the context of this statement xD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 16, 2007)

But you must admit, it'd be awesome to see a man slowly get closer, that'd you'd just stare and watch him get closer, than just shatter the land.

Or he simply throws the Blue Falcon towards the planet.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh, I most certainly do admit. It would be one of the most awesome things in a new wave mario to date. It would also scare the hell out of me, in an epic way.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Nov 17, 2007)

We need a Ness update.. At least more then CF. Of the original four, Luigi and Captain are all but confirmed, and Jiggs will probably be around too. With Lucas announced, its not they'll remove Ness, but a confirmation would still be nice I think.

Of course, knowing Sakurai, he'll probably announce somone like Pichu before he updates the original four -_-


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't care anymore.  Here what I care after finishing SMG: I wanna see Rosalina in SSBB one way or another.  She's cool.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 17, 2007)

btw, how's this for news:


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Nov 17, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> btw, how's this for news:



Hm.. not really all that surprising to me. Im actually surprised the percent is that low for Mario. I mean, who doesnt know Mario?? This means that 31% of the population is either retarted or in denial


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 17, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> btw, how's this for news:


Well considering the fact hes been around longer than those attention whores I wouldn't call that breaking news. Whats next? Superman being recodnised more than Jerry Springer?


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 17, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Hm.. not really all that surprising to me. Im actually surprised the percent is that low for Mario. I mean, who doesnt know Mario?? This means that 31% of the population is either retarted or in denial



Grandma and Grandpa probably don't know Mario ;____;



Gaiash said:


> Well considering the fact hes been around longer than those attention whores I wouldn't call that breaking news. Whats next? Superman being recodnised more than Jerry Springer?



Everyone on the planet should know Superman


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Nov 17, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Grandma and Grandpa probably don't know Mario ;____;



Well, maybe lol. They might have seen him while we were playing Melee or something lol >> Probably not though. I take back what I say, then lol. Still, I find it so hard to imagine someone not recognising Mario.. I mean, It's freaking _*Mario*_ lol. Oh well!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 17, 2007)

i hope for shiek nex week


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 17, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Grandma and Grandpa probably don't know Mario ;____;


So I'm playing Super Mario Galaxy yesterday and my grandmother (around 60-something) walked in and said, "You're playing Mario? Mario's still around?"

Mario is timeless.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 17, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> So I'm playing Super Mario Galaxy yesterday and my grandmother (around 60-something) walked in and said, "You're playing Mario? Mario's still around?"
> 
> Mario is timeless.



You got a hip Grandma.

And yeah he'll be timeless... just from our generation on though


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 17, 2007)

Well actually, early pre-historic man drawings illustrate...no duh ;sag


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 17, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Well actually, early pre-historic man drawings illustrate...no duh ;sag



Is that so


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 17, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> So I'm playing Super Mario Galaxy yesterday and my grandmother (around 60-something) walked in and said, "You're playing Mario? Mario's still around?"
> 
> Mario is timeless.



Awesome Grandma, eh?


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 17, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Everyone on the planet should know Superman


Exactly.

Anyway if next week doesn't have a character update I'm almost cirtain the next character will be from a 3rd party.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 17, 2007)

yeah i wonder how popular is pikachu


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2007)

He's pretty popular because of the anime, sadly.


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 17, 2007)

Still, brawl would completely be a buzzkill to me if a kingdom hearts character is the 3rd one...


----------



## Countach (Nov 17, 2007)

what are the odds that captain falcon is not announced at all, and all we get in return is ganon


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2007)

Unlikely. For a number of reasons.


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 17, 2007)

Death threats to Sakurai mostly.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 17, 2007)

Pretty much...^^^

Don't you guys think that kid mack could have been a good character?


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 17, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> He's pretty popular because of the anime, sadly.


What do you mean sadly? I love the Pokemon anime, I think its great that Pikachu has gotten popular thanks to it.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 17, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> What do you mean sadly? I love the Pokemon anime, I think its great that Pikachu has gotten popular thanks to it.



 That anime has overstayed its welcome.........times a bazillion.

I'm glad it got Pikachu widespread and popular too though.

...unfortunately it helped do the same for Jiggly xD


----------



## Lee1993 (Nov 17, 2007)

Worst Week Ever


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> What do you mean sadly? I love the Pokemon anime, I think its great that Pikachu has gotten popular thanks to it.



Sadly as in it's a shame that Pikachu has a notable reputation due to an anime that has run the exact same plotline for well over 5 years.

And people complain about the tedious fillers of Naruto and DBZ, when everything post Episode 14 of Pokemon is the exact same damn thing.

- Character goes on quest to get badge
- Character meets random person #667896796, who is either the gym leader or related to said person
- Villains appear and run the same plan, only to fail again and again and again and agaian
- Character obtains new Pokemon
- Character says farewell to new Pokemon
- Repeat for years

The anime is easily the reason I have no liking to the Pokemon series in general. It is what instantly came to mind when they showed Pokemon Trainer, and the exact reason I simply shrugged off the characters introduction.

Really, it disgust me for many a reason to say the only thing even decent to me with Pokemon is God damned hentai, and I don't even like that.

And no, not of the Pokemon themselves, so don't get the flamethrowers and yiff me all the way to hell.


----------



## Lee1993 (Nov 17, 2007)

u speek the truth i got turned of the show after joto(screw my spelling)


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 17, 2007)

Show died when they kicked out Brock the first time...


----------



## Lee1993 (Nov 17, 2007)

he gets annoing but back to ssb if we want to discuss pokemon take it outside


----------



## Jazz (Nov 17, 2007)

After the Fourth Badge in the first season, I stopped watching it.

AND I WAS FUCKING SEVEN

What makes a seven year old stop watching cartoons?  I dunno


----------



## Lee1993 (Nov 17, 2007)

wow
i want a wii


----------



## TheWon (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok guys we can create a brawl stage, watch matches, and send pics. The only thing missing is Create a character. What do you guys think about having you Miis in the game. Then the ability to add moves from the other characters like the wire frames from melee. We  would just need them to create a few random final smashes for the Mii.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 17, 2007)

acutually, I understand all the same plot...but the story telling gotton better:  filler has been reduce to almost 2 or 3 and it acutally don't focus on Satoshi that much.

Basicly, I know one thing that is repeatative yet we love it:  Mario games.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 17, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Ok guys we can create a brawl stage, watch matches, and send pics. The only thing missing is Create a character. What do you guys think about having you Miis in the game. Then the ability to add moves from the other characters like the wire frames from melee. We  would just need them to create a few random final smashes for the Mii.



A lot of people have made fun of the idea of a Mii character slot, but personally it'd be absolute favorite addition. I'd rather have that than pretty much any other character...


----------



## Mugiwara (Nov 17, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Sadly as in it's a shame that Pikachu has a notable reputation due to an anime that has run the exact same plotline for well over 5 years.
> 
> And people complain about the tedious fillers of Naruto and DBZ, when everything post Episode 14 of Pokemon is the exact same damn thing.
> 
> ...



QFFT! 

That's exactly why I've come to dislike Pokemon in general.

Pikachu still fucking kick ass in Super smash bros series, though!


----------



## Lee1993 (Nov 17, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Ok guys we can create a brawl stage, watch matches, and send pics. The only thing missing is Create a character. What do you guys think about having you Miis in the game. Then the ability to add moves from the other characters like the wire frames from melee. We  would just need them to create a few random final smashes for the Mii.


i was thinking the same thing


----------



## Shirker (Nov 17, 2007)

*LOL*



Goofy Titan said:


> *And people complain about the tedious fillers of Naruto and DBZ, when everything post Episode 14 of Pokemon is the exact same damn thing.*



Goofy, where do you get your lulzome truth from?


----------



## Lee1993 (Nov 17, 2007)

Pokemon anime=fail 
Pokemon games (handheald)=Win 
Pokemon game (councle)=MEGA FAIL mostly colleceum and gale
dont neg me for spelling just help me


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 17, 2007)

All right, enough off-topic Pokemon discussion guys. 

So who thinks we should start a betting game? Y'know, where we all try to predict something different for the next update.

Winner gets mass repped or something.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 17, 2007)

That could work.  Do you mean like spectator?  We get coins, and rep XD

Ooh, or a sparkly name


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 17, 2007)

Sparkly name might be pushing it but if a lot of people get into it then I'll consider it...

Mind you, the predictions would have to be totally spot-on.

You can't just say "Music update"

You'd have to totally guess the track too.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 17, 2007)

fine then... how about an item update. Maybe he'll finally inform us of that stop watch.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 17, 2007)

OH SHIT

It could work though


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 17, 2007)

Shiek, as Zelda's Down+B


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 17, 2007)

Then again, the betting game will be very rigged for those expecting to win...

Why? Because all you gotta do to win the bet is to predict an obvious character update like C. Falcon, all week, every week, until you win....

That = Instant Cheap win..

Maybe some rules should be put?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 17, 2007)

^ The Cap'n?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 17, 2007)

....C. Falcon could only mean Captain Falcon....

Who else would I be referring to?


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 17, 2007)

speaking of C. Falcon, DavCube sort of address to those who are complainning about CF not being introduce yet...somewhere in the end in this recap:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxFB64SZJDc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jazz (Nov 17, 2007)

My bet is Zelda's special move list, or final smash.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 17, 2007)

> ....C. Falcon could only mean Captain Falcon....
> 
> Who else would I be referring to?


I wasn't asking if that's what you meant, I was tossing my bet in response to you calling it cheap and lame xD


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 17, 2007)

It didn't look like you tossed in anything.....

....*IM* betting for C. Falcon


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll put it in a dress for you next time.

So...I'm dressing up the Cap'n as my bet now. [?] White and pink, even, since I roll cap'n valentines exclusively :3


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 17, 2007)

....You want to dress up men, in dresses?

...lol


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 17, 2007)

Just the toss, actually, but the Cap'n is manly enough to rock solid in white and pink spandex, so he could pull off a dress and still romp on some shit in the manliest fashion to date.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 17, 2007)

.....if you say so...^^^


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 18, 2007)

I dunno if this is true...I was reading IGN, and, yes it true that Pika has Pichu's goggle, and...could it be true that Pichu is in the game...as Pichu?  Will we see that happen in the story mode!?


----------



## Jazz (Nov 18, 2007)

What are you taalking about, Link?


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 18, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Show died when they kicked out Brock the first time...



It got stupid when Johto series first began. 

I remember it when it looked like an original anime, not a bright-color, saturday morning american cartoon.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 18, 2007)

Leorio said:


> What are you taalking about, Link?



imagine:  Pichu and his pals was chilling.  Of couse, Pime Miniter did something at Pichu home, Pichu get piss, and evole into Pikachu.  See?  Pikachu in SSB and SSBM was kick out and Pichu replace Pikachu in SSBB...only Pichu is Pikachu.

@prevert:  is 4kids really trying to buy Naruto from Viz?


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 18, 2007)

This game needs Zarumons.

*Not Kidding*


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 18, 2007)

C. Falcon got replaced with Ganondorf.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 18, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> All right, enough off-topic Pokemon discussion guys.
> 
> So who thinks we should start a betting game? Y'know, where we all try to predict something different for the next update.
> 
> Winner gets mass repped or something.



That'd be entertaining. I bet you'd get jerks who'd neg instead of pos rep tho 



Closetpervert said:


> It got stupid when Johto series first began.
> 
> I remember it when it looked like an original anime, not a bright-color, saturday morning american cartoon.



Yup. The day totodile started dancing was the day I quit pokemon.

The first season is still pure genius though. Those were creative and funny.


----------



## Lee1993 (Nov 18, 2007)

im beating on c falcon for wensday not monday


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2007)

#1shirker said:


> Goofy, where do you get your lulzome truth from?



From my head, the source of randomness and desire of many a thing in za warudo.

As for predictions....I predict more updates!

Can it be mass rep time now pleeze?


----------



## Lee1993 (Nov 18, 2007)

lol now thats cheep


----------



## Noah (Nov 18, 2007)

This is my official predicion!

Much to my dismay, Mike Jones will not appear in any way, shape or form. Nintendo has forgotten all about the little gem that is Startropics and refuses to acknowledge it.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2007)

What does Mike Jones have to do with this?^


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 18, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> What does Mike Jones have to do with this?^



about him not being in the game?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2007)

He might be in the game, who's to say? They have thrown some small unknown-ish characters into the mix.

As long as noone else from Sonic beyond the first 5 characters [Sonic, Tails, Knuckles, Metal Sonic, Eggman] introduced in the series, all shall be well.

That and nothing that racist bigot Yuji Naka had with Sonic, too.


----------



## Countach (Nov 18, 2007)

flacon will never be confirmed and he will just be their when the game ships


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2007)

.....im still betting for Falcon all week long..........


----------



## Hiruko (Nov 18, 2007)

I call falcon for tommorrow!!


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 18, 2007)

I bet Rachu!  lol

Pichu-->Pikachu story mode thing Iguess.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2007)

Hiruko said:


> I call falcon for tommorrow!!



Raichu would actually be an appropriate newcomer...

Im betting for C. Falcon tomorrow


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 18, 2007)

You know all this betting is only going to decrease his chances of showing up.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2007)

If they do add a new pokemon, at least make it one that fights. Lucario, Blaziken, Machoke, Hitmonchan, Hitmonlee, etc.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 18, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> If they do add a new pokemon, at least make it one that fights. Lucario, Blaziken, Machoke, Hitmonchan, Hitmonlee, etc.



No.  A PKMN that make sense in the story mode.


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, nothing less than legendaries (and Pikachu) can seem to compete with the other contestants seeing as how the Rayquaza fight went.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 19, 2007)

to start off the week....

ICY FS!!!!

Brrrrrrrrr....sorry ppl.  just wait a little more for C. Popo Falcon....god dang that flash movie.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 19, 2007)

Hmm, well at least it's not as bad as last week... for now. Might be a dangerous FS.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 19, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Hmm, well at least it's not as bad as last week... for now. Might be a dangerous FS.



IT IS!!!! THERE'S A SPIKE ON TOP!!!!!

SLIDING YOUR OPPOENTS TO DEATH COUNT TOO


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 19, 2007)

From this point on, all the confirmed veterans on the Dojo have their Final Smashes revealed. All except for Zelda, that is.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 19, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> From this point on, all the confirmed veterans have their Final Smashes revealed. All except for Zelda, that is.



oh yeah...GANON's PUPPET FORM!!!!


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 19, 2007)

Ice Climber's FS looks decent.

I don't like how we started off with a FS like last week 
Don't make this week as boring as the last one, plz.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 19, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Ice Climber's FS looks decent.
> 
> I don't like how we started off with a FS like last week
> Don't make this week as boring as the last one, plz.



did we?  did we?


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 19, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> did we?  did we?


Yes we did. Ike's FS. Remember almost everyone complained, including me 

Though we got a better start this week, if only because that IC's FS was unknown before this update.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 19, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Yes we did. Ike's FS. Remember almost everyone complained, including me
> 
> Though we got a better start this week, if only because that IC's FS was unknown before this update.


And tomorrow... Mario Kart stage! Oh wait, it's been _how_ long since we knew that?


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 19, 2007)

give the guy some slack.  He worked hard on this game.  Let him give out some general info once in a while.  The site isn't just for pro ya know.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 19, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> give the guy some slack.  He worked hard on this game.  Let him give out some general info once in a while.  The site isn't just for pro ya know.


In case you didn't know, that was sarcasm. Try it some time.

I know it isn't just for experts, but also for new people. Hell, I waited for the Classic mode update (got it eventually, but nothing on Master Hand) because all we got was Subspace Emissary updates. With all due respect, I'm thankful for Sakurai presenting weekday updates all the time, but if it ain't good then it ain't good.


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 19, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> And tomorrow... Mario Kart stage! Oh wait, it's been _how_ long since we knew that?


I think people will be more happy for a stage than a FS, regardless of knowing about it beforehand or not. Take Ike's FS, we (at least those of us who watched the vids) already knew all about it, but we don't know everything about the Mario Kart stage yet. Actually, the Mario Kart stage is one of the updates I'm looking forward to despite knowing about it already.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 19, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> In case you didn't know, that was sarcasm. Try it some time.
> 
> I know it isn't just for experts, but also for new people. Hell, I waited for the Classic mode update (got it eventually, but nothing on Master Hand) because all we got was Subspace Emissary updates. With all due respect, I'm thankful for Sakurai presenting weekday updates all the time, but if it ain't good then it ain't good.



I know.  It was for the annoying trolls who are watching us.


----------



## Hiruko (Nov 19, 2007)

Alright, I call falcon for tomorrow. 

I've been calling him every day for about 2 weeks XD.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 19, 2007)

Hiruko said:


> Alright, I call falcon for tomorrow.
> 
> I've been calling him every day for about 2 weeks XD.



meh...stop now.  The more u beg, the more He ignore u


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 19, 2007)

It's definitely an item update tomorrow.

I'm gonna call Pokeball update.

There are way too many Pokemon in existence now to even _begin_ to guess...


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 19, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> It's definitely an item update tomorrow.
> 
> I'm gonna call Pokeball update.
> 
> There are way too many Pokemon in existence now to even _begin_ to guess...


Theres never too many Pokemon. Plus Satoshi Tajiri himself apparently made over a thousand Pokemon before Red and Green was released.


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 19, 2007)

As crazy as it sounds, I predict a new challenger tomorrow. Perhaps the twelfth newcomer to fill in the unsightly gap on the character page.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 19, 2007)

great update


----------



## Shirker (Nov 19, 2007)

Tommorow's an AT update. IC themed.

EDIT*
BTW, this update was cool. I might start playing as ICs more in this one.

Anybody else expect him to say "Holy **** on a **** sandwich" in the dialogue for it?


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 19, 2007)

Hiruko said:


> Alright, I call falcon for tomorrow.
> 
> I've been calling him every day for about 2 weeks XD.


I call something else. Face it we won't be seeing him for quite a while.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 19, 2007)

I call Falcon for tomorrow...


----------



## Countach (Nov 19, 2007)

WHO GIVES A FUCK ABOUT FUCKING ICE FUCKING CLIMBERS?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 19, 2007)

i bet nex week we will have zero suit samus final smash


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 19, 2007)

Countach said:


> WHO GIVES A FUCK ABOUT FUCKING ICE FUCKING CLIMBERS?



U! Don't be a troll.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 19, 2007)

Countach said:


> WHO GIVES A FUCK ABOUT FUCKING ICE FUCKING CLIMBERS?


Hey! I like the Ice Climbers. This was a good update.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 19, 2007)

The Final Smash of the Ice Climbers was actually good...

I predicted it to be something extremely lame and stupid, but this one causes damage.


----------



## Countach (Nov 19, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> The Final Smash of the Ice Climbers was actually good...
> 
> I predicted it to be something extremely lame and stupid, but this one causes damage.



no one who uses ice climbers expects to get far in any tournament


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 19, 2007)

Countach said:


> no one who uses ice climbers expects to get far in any tournament



......do you know this from experience


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 19, 2007)

Countach said:


> no one who uses ice climbers expects to get far in any tournament



....
....
I got far.....


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 19, 2007)

....in a tourney of what? Gamestop?^


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 19, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ....in a tourney of what? Gamestop?^



nah.  I use them in a toruny in school.  Always get kicked by a dude name Wyane.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 19, 2007)

......at school.....

Introduce this Wayne kid to me so  I can beat his ass.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 19, 2007)

Countach said:


> no one who uses ice climbers expects to get far in any tournament


Tourneyfag alert.

Because IC's Melee performance guarantees their worth in Brawl, amirite?

Sorry, but we don't all only want updates related to the upper tiers of Smash Board's tier list.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 19, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Tourneyfag alert.
> 
> Because IC's Melee performance guarantees their worth in Brawl, amirite?
> 
> Sorry, but we don't all only want updates related to the upper tiers of Smash Boards' tier list.



QFT. Plus who's to know how characters play in Brawl? Some low tiers could be top now. I hope everything has been turned upside down to piss off the tourneyfags 

People with some false sense of superiority, especially over a video game, make me lawl


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 19, 2007)

I know a couple tourneyfags that will absolutely rape all of you with IC...just for the record...

Here's hoping the tier list isn't so important in Brawl...and it's much more balanced...here's hoping to actually seeing more than 3 or 4 characters win tournaments...


----------



## Shirker (Nov 19, 2007)

amen brudduh. Amen.


----------



## Masaki (Nov 19, 2007)

Honestly, I am tired of seeing slews of people using Marth.

Oh, and let's see tournaments banning items now, bitches.  I wonder what'll happen without Smash Balls?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 19, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Oh, and let's see tournaments banning items now, bitches.  I wonder what'll happen without Smash Balls?



No Items.
Fox Only.
Final Destination.


----------



## Masaki (Nov 19, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> No Items.
> Fox Only.
> Final Destination.



Yes, let's exclude the game's major traits and then say we have skill.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 20, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ......at school.....
> 
> Introduce this Wayne kid to me so  I can beat his ass.



I would but I'm in college now so meeting someone in high school is somewhat impossible.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 20, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Yes, let's exclude the game's major traits and then say we have skill.



Damn right. Hence why if voices were available, and me being a manly man who never backs down, if I was against a tourneyfag, I would just spam a sound for the entire match.


----------



## Masaki (Nov 20, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Damn right. Hence why if voices were available, and me being a manly man who never backs down, if I was against a tourneyfag, I would just spam a sound for the entire match.



They don't know real skill until they see me play with the items on very high.

I love how they also say that "anyone can win with items", when the only two items that apply to that rule are hammer (which can backfire) and the star.  ...Maybe Heart Containers.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 20, 2007)

I normally spam the Warpstar, Bob-omb, and the Hammer.

Such much hectic-ish


----------



## Masaki (Nov 20, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I normally spam the Warpstar, Bob-omb, and the Hammer.
> 
> Such much hectic-ish



I love warpstars myself.

But my favorites were just throwing around items so that I can restrict the enemy's movements and then kick them around with Shiek.


----------



## Hitaru (Nov 20, 2007)

Sheik was one of the best female charas in the game...is she in the new one?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 20, 2007)

Her concept has been sent for Brawl, but beyond that, no confirmations.

If anything, I could see her as Zelda's FS.


----------



## Hitaru (Nov 20, 2007)

if that is the case i am going to have to rethink my chara selection lol


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 20, 2007)

Today:  BombS!!!

ah yes...that space bomb

and training mode.  Poor PKMN.

however, some bomb don't KABOOM!!!


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 20, 2007)

Training mode 

...and a bomb.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 20, 2007)

wait...WHAT THE HELL!!!!   SOCCER BALL!!!?!????  VOLLEYBALL!!?!?!?!


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 20, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Training mode
> 
> ...and a bomb.



sadly...a dud one...lol


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 20, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> sadly...a dud one...lol


Poor Electrode


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 20, 2007)

Hmm Smart Bomb. Destructive-looking, I like. So is there a real difference between this and Motion Sensor Bomb? LOL @ Electrode. Someone go mod that sad face emoticon Electrode-style PRONTO.

Training = boo. WTF, baseballs and soccer balls? Definitely from the Mario sports games.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 20, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Poor Electrode



lol  smilies fit his face.


He mess up going Ka-boom



QBnoYouкo said:


> Hmm Smart Bomb. Destructive-looking, I like. So is there a real difference between this and Motion Sensor Bomb? LOL @ Electrode. Someone go mod that sad face emoticon Electrode-style PRONTO.
> 
> Training = boo. WTF, baseballs and soccer balls? Definitely from the Mario sports games.



Super sentitive.  I threw a guy to the bomb and KA-BOOM!!!!


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 20, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> wait...WHAT THE HELL!!!!   SOCCER BALL!!!?!????  VOLLEYBALL!!?!?!?!


That's not a volleyball, it's the smoke ball 
Oh, I do wonder why there's soccer ball there.

Electrode's expression is hilarious.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 20, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> That's not a volleyball, it's the smoke ball
> Oh, I do wonder why there's soccer ball there.
> 
> Electrode's expression is hilarious.



and I wonder why we have a lot of balls?  Bomb ball, soccer ball, smoke ball....pokeball....

PS, I know it's call a sticky bomb.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 20, 2007)

> They don't know real skill until they see me play with the items on very high.
> 
> 
> 
> > But my favorites were just throwing around items so that I can restrict the enemy's movements and then kick them around with Shiek.



 **


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 20, 2007)

I like the sports equipment idea...sorta.

Electrode confirmation is win, even though he just fizzes out xD

The coolest thing in all of melee was to choose Captain Falcon in a 4 player ffa with only pokeballs (on high), stand next to an electrode, spam his punch, and throw that thing into the crowd.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 20, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> It's definitely an item update tomorrow.
> 
> I'm gonna call Pokemon update.



I _totally_ called it.

Sure, maybe it wasn't exactly a Pokeball update, but it DID confirm Electrode. And it WAS definitely an item update...


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 20, 2007)

Poor Electrode. Also what is with that random Football?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 20, 2007)

AND NOW FOR SOMETHING COMPLETELY DIFFERENT


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 20, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Poor Electrode.



..you would think he'd be happy he didn't just blow himself to smithereens...



Guess it's in his blood 

...er current.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Nov 20, 2007)

OMGI CAN TRAINING MOD@ AGAIN 10 stars.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2007)

OH SHIT!!!! ITZ TEH SMART BOMB 
This is kind of a blast from the past for me, seeing as I've never played a Star Fox game since 64. I remember this bein' the most awesome item ever. nice update. Training is meh... I never use it.

Prediction for tomorrow: I'm thinkin' Subspace Emissary update (Small chance, I know). I'd like to see a new movie clip.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 20, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> ..you would think he'd be happy he didn't just blow himself to smithereens...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When a Pokemon uses explosion/self destruct they basicly just cause an explosion that damages themself. They still remain, they just faint.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 20, 2007)

good item i wonder what soccer bomb do


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 20, 2007)

Out of topic for a bit...Look what I found!


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 20, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> When a Pokemon uses explosion/self destruct they basicly just cause an explosion that damages themself. They still remain, they just faint.



lawl. Not in Smash Bros 



...but yes in the pkm games themselves, point taken xD

btw nice Samus cosplay.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 20, 2007)

Look what happens when you put these two update titles together. "Smart Bomb Training" 

Is Sakurai trying to tell us something?


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 20, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> good item i wonder what soccer bomb do


Who says the Football is a bomb? Its probably from that Mario game so it might have some effect from there.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 20, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Who says the Football is a bomb? *Its probably from that Mario game* so it might have some effect from there.



,,,Mario Strikers obviously.......

You guys think they will be able to do super strikes?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Nov 20, 2007)

Desert Bus said:


> Look what happens when you put these two update titles together. "Smart Bomb Training"
> 
> Is Sakurai trying to tell us something?



Bomberman's a secret character?


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 20, 2007)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Bomberman's a secret character?





..wait
AAAAAUUUGGGHHHHHH DON'T GET MY HOPES UP!!


>.>


----------



## Chlorine (Nov 20, 2007)

Supa Nario Bros


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 20, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Who says the Soccer ball is a bomb? Its probably from that Mario game so it might have some effect from there.



Fixed for accuracy.

Also; MEGAMAN SOCCER


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 20, 2007)

Electrode not exploding is something new. 


And that iceberg is too cold.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 21, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Fixed for accuracy.
> 
> Also; COCKS



:amazed :amazed :amazed



ninjamaster195 said:


> And that iceberg is too cold.


lol whut? Your mom is too cold...


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 21, 2007)

Who'd have guessed they were bringing back color changes? 

A couple did look pretty nice, though >_>

Not Ike's D=


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 21, 2007)

OMG EPIC WIN







 <- MGS3!

I <3 <3 <3 evil variants...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 21, 2007)

Now this is a great update. These new costumes look awesome. Dark Fox, Shadow Link, Yeti DK, Fusion Suit Samus... and I love Snake's camouflage selections.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 21, 2007)

PIKACHU STOLE PICHU'S GOGGLES

Pichu is officially not in Brawl...


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 21, 2007)

As much as I don't care for fox, that color scheme still looks bad ass on him >_<

Poor, poor fucking Ike. I hope he gets a black change, too. Black Knight outfit?  XD

Eh, as long as they keep the Cap'n's valentines suit, I'll be fine.

[edit]



> Pichu is officially not in Brawl...



Good? /punts rat


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 21, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> PIKACHU STOLE PICHU'S GOGGLES
> 
> Pichu is officially not in Brawl...



like I said...Pichu may have already return as Pikachu and the old Pikachu got boot out or became Rachu in SSBB


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 21, 2007)

Aw good stuff.

*The winners:* Black Zelda, Green Bandana Pikachu, Fusion Samus.

*The losers:* Ike, Pit, Snake


..all the others are pretty nice, except I'm not sure what to make of white DK :S



Tehol Beddict said:


> Eh, as long as they keep the Cap'n's valentines suit, I'll be fine.



qft.


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 21, 2007)

The costumes look pretty good. My favorites are Dark Link and the Fusion Suit.



Linkaro said:


> like I said...Pichu may have already return as Pikachu and the old Pikachu got boot out or became Rachu in SSBB


What do you mean? No matter how you look at it, Pikachu is in the game.


----------



## Hiruko (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome. 

Did anyone else find the black clad zelda completely awesome?


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 21, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> The costumes look pretty good. My favorites are Dark Link and the Fusion Suit.
> 
> What do you mean? No matter how you look at it, Pikachu is in the game.



But now the Pichu from the last game has evolved so it's really him in the game! xDDD

Maybe he just wants an excuse to say Pichu made it in :s



Hiruko said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Did anyone else find the black clad zelda completely awesome?



2 posts up from your's 

That's my favorite of them all and it wasn't even the focus of the pic it was in.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Nov 21, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> But now the Pichu from the last game has evolved so it's really him in the game! xDDD
> Maybe he just wants an excuse to say Pichu made it in :s



I like that idea  It makes me feel better for all the Pichu fans lol. Even though its not Pichu himself, its still better then nothing lol.

But yeah. Some of those looked really nice though. Don't know what to think of Dark Link though. They should have just made him pure black like he was in the Melee event match. That looked awesome 
Samus still needs Phazon Suit though..

EDIT: Not sure if anyone else pointed this out, but no Dr. Mario alt. costume for Mario. Of course, Mario could have more costumes, but that seems kind of doubtful to me.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 21, 2007)

The only thing that disappoints me is Link's blue tunic wasn't changed to match the Zora Armor in Twilight Princess. Would've been awesome.

Aside from that, hurray for some truly kick ass alt costumes.

My favorites: Dark Link, Yeti DK, Fusion Suit Samus, Dark Fox, Dark Zelda, Emerald Pikachu, and Black Pit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 21, 2007)

dark link look awesome


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 21, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> EDIT: Not sure if anyone else pointed this out, but no Dr. Mario alt. costume for Mario. Of course, Mario could have more costumes, but that seems kind of doubtful to me.


Well, they're saying that each character has about 6 different costumes. So, it could be more or less than that number. I wouldn't be surprised if Dr. Mario was an alt. costume.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 21, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> The only thing that disappoints me is Link's blue tunic wasn't changed to match the Zora Armor in Twilight Princess. Would've been awesome.


I agree, especially since I played most of Twilight Princess in that armor.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Nov 21, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Well, they're saying that each character has about 6 different costumes. So, it could be more or less than that number. I wouldn't be surprised if Dr. Mario was an alt. costume.



Hm, I see. Hopefully they'll end up doing that. I don't really see the point of taking up another character slot, when Dr. Mario is pretty much the exact same with different clothes. I don't think they will, but they could even make it so that when you choose the Dr. costume, Mario's moveset changes to Dr. Mario's. That way Dr. Mario users have no complaints


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2007)

I use to post on the SSB board on the Nintendo Forums, and one of the things people were bitchin' about was Zelda's costume and Hair color change. Well...



Always does my heart good when there's one less thing for people to complain like 3-year-olds about.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 21, 2007)

^I way prefer the new dark, streaked hair she has in her normal costume, above that. It's definitely good to cover all the bases like you said though.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2007)

I want Capt's dark outfit back.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 21, 2007)

The color changes are 10x better than they were in previous games.  I found this update a little less lackluster as it has been for a while.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 21, 2007)

I've come to the conclusion that either Cap'n will be the final update, or never announced but he'll be with the game when it ships.

So, I've got gim out of my mind.

Also, Dark Link alt costume = epic win


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 21, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> What do you mean? No matter how you look at it, Pikachu is in the game.



maybe...but it does play an important role if it's true on the story mode.



_"But I must say I look very good."_


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 21, 2007)

The middle one is a new camo that I just recently made out of human flesh. 
You like it?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 21, 2007)

Reminds me of Snake Eater.

"IM STILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL IN A DREEEEEEEEEEEEEAM....SNAKE EAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATERRRRRRRRRR"


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 21, 2007)

Ok, so i predict Falcon for tomorrow, thursday...

Anyways, who else though Fox looked FREAKIN SICK in his black and white clothes?

.....freakin sick...


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 21, 2007)

Tomorrow is new character reveal, I don't think it's Falcon.

Let's go with...Krystal... :S


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 21, 2007)

Definitely think Fox's looks good.

I still think Samus should get her pimping Light and Dark suits from Echoes though.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 21, 2007)

Those would be sick.

She probably does, but they didn't show them in the update....


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 21, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Those would be sick.
> 
> She probably does, but they didn't show them in the update....



nope.  Haven't seen them at E-for All


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 21, 2007)

...Well that completely pwned my post....^^^

LOL.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 21, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ...Well that completely pwned my post....^^^
> 
> LOL.



eh....sorry.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 21, 2007)

Back on topic...

Do you think that Luigi might have changed in a couple of ways...

For example, like Mario has fludd, would Luigi have his vacuum fro Luigi's Mansion?

Or what about Doctor E. Gadd?

Assist trophy?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 21, 2007)

Luigi has Waluigi colors and Fire Luigi... maybe. And there's a chance he'll get his Poltergust.


----------



## hooty mc hoot (Nov 21, 2007)

link will kick everybody ass


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 22, 2007)

Sin & Punishment dood get?

Old as fuck


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 22, 2007)

Wow, Saki Amamiya. How unexpected. Maybe this could be why Sin & Punishment was put on VC? Well, anyways, nice design and looks good.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 22, 2007)

You missed him being confirmed from E for All eh? <333


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Nov 22, 2007)

Fail. Of course, I was setting myself up for this I guess, expecting a good update for Thanksgiving lol.. 

I have no idea who that is, besides that description Sakurai gave.. I thought it was a girl at first.. 
Happy Thanksgiving, Sakurai..  lol.


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 22, 2007)

Heh, I might have been more excited if I had played Sin & Punishment. Either way, looks pretty good to me.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 22, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> You missed him being confirmed from E for All eh? <333


I didn't know, actually. Even if it's old news, it can still be something worthwhile, like say, Tails. E for All spoiled us all though. Everyone has no desire to wait for updates on the Dojo that were already revealed at E for All.


----------



## Tone (Nov 22, 2007)

I don't know who the hell the character is, but he looks pretty cool and now I want to try out Sin and Punishment.

I need a Wii though


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 22, 2007)

To all who owned SMG:  DO U GUYS KNOW HOW HART IS LUIGI PURPLE COIN MISSION!!!!??!????!?!?!


----------



## Hiruko (Nov 22, 2007)

I *dont* want characters i've never heard of. *I want Captain Falcon.*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 22, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> To all who owned SMG:  DO U GUYS KNOW HOW HART IS LUIGI PURPLE COIN MISSION!!!!??!????!?!?!



It sure is full of hart.

<333333333333


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 22, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Ok, so i predict Falcon for tomorrow, thursday...
> 
> Anyways, who else though Fox looked FREAKIN SICK in his black and white clothes?
> 
> .....freakin sick...



Not freakin sick. Barf sick.



QBnoYouкo said:


> Definitely think Fox's looks good.
> 
> I still think Samus should get her pimping Light and Dark suits from Echoes though.



O jesus please. Light Suit Sakurai. PLEASE LIGHT SUIT, PLEEEEEASE!!!!



As for this update...well, the weapon is cool, which is more than I can say for metro boy. Name of his game sounds intriguing though


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 22, 2007)

Hiruko said:


> I *dont* want characters i've never heard of. *I want Captain Falcon.*


I however want to see new characters. We already know the Falcon has made it so seeing any other character will be better.


----------



## zagman505 (Nov 22, 2007)

^ agreed. i'd much rather see what new characters made it in (i want isaac!!!) than just see old characters that are basically guaranteed a spot confirmed.


----------



## willtheshadow (Nov 22, 2007)

Two questions

1. Is the capin confirmed or are you guys just hoping

2. Any word on Mewtwo( It doesnt look good especially with meta k. getting his tele move


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Nov 22, 2007)

willtheshadow said:


> Two questions
> 
> 1. Is the capin confirmed or are you guys just hoping
> 
> 2. Any word on Mewtwo( It doesnt look good especially with meta k. getting his tele move



Nope. Captain WILL be in, but when he will be announced.. We don't know.

And no, no word on Mewtwo yet.. I would give him a really good chance of returning though, considering he was such a unique character. If anything, i'm sure it wouldn't be Meta-Knight who replaces him.


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 22, 2007)

I see a new assist trophy has been introduced today. -_-
I'm still waiting for some more veteran fighters to come along now. -_-


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 22, 2007)

man.... saki should've been a character....

im still predicting C.Falcon for tomorrow.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 22, 2007)

Fuck that ^

C. Falcon most likely won't be announced tomorrow.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 22, 2007)

^I thought that we only get one character update per week, and if I'm right then Ice Climbers pretty much ruined the chances of that.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 22, 2007)

AT update. I really don't wanna start getting excited until release. The still screen shots kinda deminish the effect. He looks pretty cool though, and I'm now kinda interested in Sin & punishment. Now if only I had the credit/$$$$ for Wii points 

Tomorrow's update: Hmmm... well tomorrow's Friday, right? We got an AT, FS, how-to play, item and game mode update this week... Maybe... stage update? The Kart Racing stage.


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 22, 2007)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> ^I thought that we only get *one character update per week*, and if I'm right then Ice Climbers pretty much ruined the chances of that.


Oh the good old days...

It's more like one character update every four weeks now, seeing as how they have to consolidate the updates with the few extra months they got with the extension. Here's hoping for the twelfth newcomer tomorrow.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 22, 2007)

Tomorrow will either be Zelda's Special Moves (important cuz it'll confirm/deconfirm Shiek), Bowser's special moves (because there's a change like Mario), a character, Pokeball, music, Subspace update, or a stage.

That's all it could be unless Sakurai repeats something earlier in the week.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 22, 2007)

Maybe the confirmation of SHIEK first before we get her movesets.....


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 22, 2007)

Shiek would come hand-in-hand with Zelda's special moves, I'd imagine. If "he"'s returning, of course.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 22, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> man.... saki should've been a character....
> 
> im still predicting C.Falcon for tomorrow.


And I'm predicting he won't.


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 22, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Tomorrow will either be Zelda's Special Moves (important cuz it'll confirm/deconfirm Shiek), Bowser's special moves (because there's a change like Mario), a character, Pokeball, music, Subspace update, or a stage.
> 
> That's all it could be unless Sakurai repeats something earlier in the week.



Actually,Zelda's special moves being shown probaly wouldnt work.

Sakurai usually only shows 3 moves.

He could skip her down+B move xD


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 22, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Actually,Zelda's special moves being shown probaly wouldnt work.
> 
> Sakurai usually only shows 3 moves.
> 
> He could skip her down+B move xD



If that happened, then we would have another veteran to wait for announcement.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 22, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Actually,Zelda's special moves being shown probaly wouldnt work.
> 
> Sakurai usually only shows 3 moves.
> 
> He could skip her down+B move xD



Sakurai's such a tease


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 22, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Sakurai usually only shows 3 moves.


True. Then again, he showed all of Meta Knight's.


----------



## /root (Nov 22, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> True. Then again, he showed all of Meta Knight's.



Meta Knight is clearly his favourite character though.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Nov 22, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> True. Then again, he showed all of Meta Knight's.



And Link's and Lucas's.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 22, 2007)

Why do I always have a hunch about when a group said no, the no become yes?


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 22, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> And Link's and Lucas's.



That's 3. Well, I guess we just have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 22, 2007)

I'll probably buy this game before a Wii ever sees the light of day out of its box in my room.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 22, 2007)

Good news:

We'll either know the entire roster by December 15th (extremely unlikely) or the entire starting roster by then (most likely).


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 22, 2007)

Adаm said:


> Meta Knight is clearly his favourite character though.



He created Meta Knight 

His favorite non-Kirby character has been stated by some to be the CAPTAIN FALCON.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Nov 22, 2007)

That would be everyone's favorite non-Kirby character.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Nov 22, 2007)

I once heard the Captain caught many a bullet with his genitals.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 22, 2007)

Captain is so badass, I can't even document how badass he is in this thread, for it would kill you all upon reading it.


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 22, 2007)

I wonder how different he'll look


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 22, 2007)

I heard he tackled a whale.... in the ocean


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 22, 2007)

That was after he falcon kicked the water out of the ocean.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Nov 22, 2007)

lol..


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 23, 2007)

FOr u CF ppl:

we get Lucus Final Smash...STORM IS COMING TO US!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh and how to use b-attack....charged...


_
I'm such a badass!_


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 23, 2007)

Not really "How to use B attack" but more on charged special moves. PK Starstorm looks massive.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 23, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Not really "How to use B attack" but more on charged special moves. PK Starstorm looks massive.



that's why I twick it a bit.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 23, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> That would be everyone's favorite non-Kirby character.



My favorite is Ness 


:amazed A cool update! Lucas' final smash is pretty awesome, it's interesting to see how some are more advantageous than others based on the terrain.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Nov 23, 2007)

*Sigh..* Yet another week passed, and no characters announced..

Well, Lucas' FS looks ok.. We already got a FS earlier this week though ;__;
And the second update was pretty much one of the most pointless so far.. Which also pretty much confirmined that returning characters won't have different movesets.. Which sucks.. alot.
 Sakurai...  lol..


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Nov 23, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> lol..



if only he was saying "YES!" on the cover. I'd buy it.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 23, 2007)

Another update that makes me jump for joy because MOTHER is the ultimate non-Mario game on Nintendo


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 23, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> That would be everyone's favorite non-Kirby character.


Not mine, my favorate Brawl characters are the Pokemon characters. My favorate non Pokemon character is Sonic.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 23, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:
			
		

> Which also pretty much confirmined that returning characters won't have different movesets..


Mario and Bowser have changes. Yoshi's egg toss now helps his recovery. Link too if you count the totally different Gale Boomerang mechanic. 

And then there's the fact that apparently most of the veteran attacks have had adjustments to their strength. 

Pikachu's down Smash is now Melee Peach down Smash scary. But his up smash is nerfed, etc.


----------



## zagman505 (Nov 23, 2007)

how did bowser's moveset change...?


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 23, 2007)

Totally different side B. No more Claw from Melee. Now it's a move similar to Kirby's grabs in that if he hits you he does a backflip into the air and pile drivers you into the ground. Can be used as a suicide move like Kirby.

Oh, and he can also control the flamethrower. 

----------

Anyway, here's my theory as to why we're not getting any new characters:

With Coco Magazine intending to release all info dealing with the starting line-up on December 15th, Sakurai's in a race to release all the Final Smashes and special moves for the currently announced characters. 

Final Smash-wise, we're missing:

Wario
Zero Suit Samus
Snake
Sonic
King Dedede
Zelda

Special Move-wise...Zelda (assuming Shiek returns, I'm sure she'll get one) and Bowser (assuming he cares to mention the change). 

Now assuming Sakurai hasn't changed his mind about keeping the third-party characters unlockable, we're looking at 21 characters now.

I personally don't believe all 3 Kirby characters will be unlocked from the start so I'm going to assume Dedede is an unlockable.

With that, we have 20 characters! Sounds like a good starting line-up number to me.

Perhaps Captain Falcon has gone back to unlockable like in Smash 64.


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 23, 2007)

I have to say,Lucas's FS is pretty awsome.

Well,I wonder now that when he releases Pickachu's and DK's special moves if it'll waste a whole update unless they've changed because he's already showing us their moves by little.

So I guess that magazine thing is pretty accurate huh.
Dec. 15,almost around the original release,maybe something to contempt us with.
Melee I believe had 11-12 starting characters to play with,and 64 had 8.

So maybe 16-18?

I like the idea of releasing the FS's of everyone and getting that out of the way :]


----------



## Jazz (Nov 23, 2007)

It is decidedly so.

Nearly 3 weeks (?) Without a character update has driven me to insanity


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 23, 2007)

It's been 2 days short of a month since the last new character.

basically,I think we get at least one new character each month,so yeah.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 23, 2007)

And if we don't, there'll be hell to pay


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2007)

^You mean like Lucas's FS.....? ......Anyone.....? I suck at segways 

Anyway, I like this FS. Got alot of destructive power, something I really wasn't expecting from him. As for charged moves... well I, for one, think he should've used that space to show off a couple new charged moves from new or returning characters. Link's arrow, Samus's charge shot, etc. is stuff we already knew about.


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 23, 2007)

Any bets on who will break the chain and be the next announced character?

Veteran characters not yet announced with a good chance of returning:
Mr. Game & Watch (Unique Moveset)
Mewtwo (Unique Moveset)
Ganondorf (LoZ:TP Sets)
Jigglypuff (I mean c'mon)
Luigi (I mean c'mon)
C. FALCON (I MEAN C'MON)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 23, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Not mine, my favorate Brawl characters are the Pokemon characters. My favorate non Pokemon character is Sonic.


mine are 1st Zelda 2nd Pokemon and 3rd Mario characters


----------



## Ignis Solus (Nov 23, 2007)

Oh noes we gonna die! Falcon save us! 




My favorite characters are Kirby, Murderchu, Captain Falcon, and the Ice Climbers. I like using all of them though.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2007)

Where the fuck is the captn


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 23, 2007)

Well, I'm still waiting for a new character to come. At least I got to see Lucas's FS. And About the charge attacks that I completely forgot about even though I was crazy about using them in Melee. -_-


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm under the impression that ever since Sonic, Sakurai has been filling us with crap updates due to the delay, and sometime mid-next month or January, things will start to get uber again. 

Just you wait.


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 23, 2007)

Probaly.
Or he'll make everything secret and keep updating with obvious things


----------



## HEATAQUA (Nov 24, 2007)

Lucas's Final Smash is awesome,I hope we get Captain Falcon or a new character on Monday


----------



## Jazz (Nov 24, 2007)

The New Week

Mon. NEW CHALLENGER: LUIGI
Tue. NEW CHALLENGER: GANONDORF
Wed. LUIGI FINAL SMASH: EARTHQUAKE JUMP
Thu. GANONDORF FINAL SMASH: GANON
Fri. CAPTAIN FALCON, SPECIAL MOVES, FINAL SMASH: pwn u all newbs


----------



## martinipenguin (Nov 24, 2007)

Mario said:


> The New Week
> 
> Mon. NEW CHALLENGER: LUIGI
> Tue. NEW CHALLENGER: GANONDORF
> ...



Oh, if only it were true. Except for Luigi, I don't really care about him.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 24, 2007)

martinipenguin said:


> Oh, if only it were true. Except for Luigi, I don't really care about him.



Without Luigi, MArio Bros wouldn't exist.  It'd just be... Me


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 24, 2007)

Mario said:


> Without Luigi, MArio Bros wouldn't exist.  It'd just be... Me



FAKER! D:<


----------



## martinipenguin (Nov 24, 2007)

Okay, let me rephrase. I don't care about Luigi unless he is no longer a clone of Mario. I would be okay with them putting him in if he was based off of Luigi's Mansion or something like that, so he is a little more unique.


----------



## Even (Nov 24, 2007)

I want the Captain...


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 24, 2007)

Meh, yet another disappointing week 

I really hope next week is better.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 24, 2007)

Awesome set 2Shea

Goku :3


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 24, 2007)

> Okay, let me rephrase. I don't care about Luigi unless he is no longer a clone of Mario. I would be okay with them putting him in if he was based off of Luigi's Mansion or something like that, so he is a little more unique.



Err...have you ever actually _played_ smash? Or ...I dunno, watched anyone play? I only ask because luigi plays nothing _at all_ like mario.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Nov 24, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Mario and Bowser have changes. Yoshi's egg toss now helps his recovery. Link too if you count the totally different Gale Boomerang mechanic.
> 
> And then there's the fact that apparently most of the veteran attacks have had adjustments to their strength.
> 
> Pikachu's down Smash is now Melee Peach down Smash scary. But his up smash is nerfed, etc.



Hm. I see. I guess I just forgot about that stuff  Thanks for the reminder lol 
Hopefully we'll see more changes with some of the other returning characters.
The more adjustments to the old characters movesets the better IMO.
And obviously Ganondorf, Falco etc. need to (for the most part) be completely remade.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 24, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Hm. I see. I guess I just forgot about that stuff  Thanks for the reminder lol
> Hopefully we'll see more changes with some of the other returning characters.
> The more adjustments to the old characters movesets the better IMO.
> And obviously Ganondorf, Falco etc. need to (for the most part) be completely remade.



Nah, you didn't forget... you just never knew considering you never saw the E for All footage.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Nov 24, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Nah, you didn't forget... you just never knew considering you never saw the E for All footage.



Well I didn't know about Bowser's changes, but Mario had an update on FLUDD, and I heard about the Gale boomerang etc.
Oh well lol.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 24, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Well I didn't know about Bowser's changes, but Mario had an update on FLUDD, and I heard about the Gale boomerang etc.
> Oh well lol.



Yeah, and ya can't really tell how powerful Pikachu's moves are from screen shots, or that Yoshi's egg propels you more 

So which suit do you like the best outta the new ones?


----------



## martinipenguin (Nov 24, 2007)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Err...have you ever actually _played_ smash? Or ...I dunno, watched anyone play? I only ask because luigi plays nothing _at all_ like mario.



They had slight differences, that's it. The only things different were: side B, running attack, and side smash. Also, Luigi jumped higher and slid on the ground. I think that's it.

That's hardly enough difference to say that Luigi was not a clone of Mario. That's like saying that Ganondorf wasn't a clone of Captain Falcon.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 24, 2007)

martinipenguin said:


> They had slight differences, that's it. The only things different were: side B, running attack, and side smash. Also, Luigi jumped higher and slid on the ground. I think that's it.
> 
> That's hardly enough difference to say that Luigi was not a clone of Mario. That's like saying that Ganondorf wasn't a clone of Captain Falcon.



You are comparing someone who is similar but slightly different to someone who has the exact same moveset, move for move, the the difference being purple flames?

Luigi has ALWAYS been similar to Mario in like, every game ever. They have their differences, and you have already mentioned them.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 24, 2007)

martinipenguin said:


> They had slight differences, that's it. The only things different were: side B, running attack, and side smash. Also, Luigi jumped higher and slid on the ground. I think that's it.
> 
> That's hardly enough difference to say that Luigi was not a clone of Mario. That's like saying that Ganondorf wasn't a clone of Captain Falcon.


The two characters play completely differently though in reality. 

Even the moves that are the same work very differently. And don't forget the taunt...I've seen someone kill with Luigi's taunt b4...

Luigi always should be similar-but-different than Mario, it's just how it should be. They aren't clones, they're brothers.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 24, 2007)

Are Luigi's fireballs also slightly different?


----------



## martinipenguin (Nov 24, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Are Luigi's fireballs also slightly different?



Yes, aside from being green and not red, instead of falling when they go off a ledge they keep going forward in the air.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Nov 24, 2007)

I need Luigi so I can torture him.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Nov 24, 2007)

lol I want to know how the fuck Nintendo expects to get all the way until Feb 8th, updating EVERYDAY without giving most of the games secrets away

Also theres usually only ONE character based update a week, unless they are feeling generous


----------



## hooty mc hoot (Nov 24, 2007)

link destroys every one


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Nov 24, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> So which suit do you like the best outta the new ones?



Well if you mean costumes, then I would go with either the White DK, or Golden Justice Ike. Fusion Suit Samus fails though, because that suit never had the shoulder armor.. Still, I can't deny that it does look cool. Phazon Suit is so desperately needed though.. Or at the very least Dark Suit from Echoes.. Echoes was awful, but the suits were pretty cool I guess lol.


----------



## Hitaru (Nov 25, 2007)

there is a new character out? he has a gunsword thingy? Saki Amamiya appears from Sin & Punishment: Successor to the Earth! check out the website


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 25, 2007)

hooty mc hoot said:


> *Dark* Link destroys every one


Fixed.



Hitaru said:


> there is a new character out? he has a gunsword thingy? Saki Amamiya appears from Sin & Punishment: Successor to the Earth! check out the website


----------



## Hiruko (Nov 25, 2007)

HEYS EVERYONE LOOK WHAT I MADE.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 25, 2007)

Hitaru said:


> there is a new character out? he has a gunsword thingy? Saki Amamiya appears from Sin & Punishment: Successor to the Earth! check out the website



He is a fucking assist character

I hate sakurai, he adds retarded characters like pokemon trainer and dedede but he makes truelly awesome characters like saki into an assist trophy -_-


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 25, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> He is a fucking assist character
> 
> I hate sakurai, he adds retarded characters like pokemon trainer and dedede but he makes truelly awesome characters like saki into an assist trophy -_-


BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW

Pfft. Imo, Pokemon Trainer has to be the coolest newcomer ever.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Nov 25, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> He is a fucking assist character
> 
> I hate sakurai, he adds retarded characters like pokemon trainer and dedede but he makes truelly awesome characters like saki into an assist trophy -_-



lol.. are you joking? Most people probably hadn't even heard of that guy until he had that update.. I know that doesn't make him a bad character, but this game (for the most part) adds popular characters for playability... I hate the idea of Pokemon Trainer and DeDeDe as well, but I don't hate Sakurai for adding characters like that above the ones I want.. -_-


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 25, 2007)

Yo ppl...

Did ya miss me? lol.....

Anyways, im late in saying so, but... Lucas's final smash is sick...

But is he vulnerable while he's doing it?


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 25, 2007)

here

Very nice quality game play vid that probably hasn't been posted before.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 25, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> lol.. are you joking? Most people probably hadn't even heard of that guy until he had that update.. I know that doesn't make him a bad character, but this game (for the most part) adds popular characters for playability... I hate the idea of Pokemon Trainer and DeDeDe as well, but I don't hate Sakurai for adding characters like that above the ones I want.. -_-



I cant believe he puts pokemon trainer in it and only makes awesome characters like cyborg ninja into an assist


----------



## Twilit (Nov 25, 2007)

How many characters have they yet to reveal? I know the one third party is left, but whom else?

Also, I'm curious what you all think for who should still be in. I still want Megaman/Zero/Protoman or Ray 01.


----------



## hooty mc hoot (Nov 25, 2007)

Megaman.Rayman or mastercheif


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 25, 2007)

What do you guys think tomorrow's update will be?


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 25, 2007)

Captain Falcon as an Assist Trophy


----------



## burning jazz hat (Nov 25, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Captain Falcon as an Assist Trophy




That isn't even funny, because now I'm afraid of that happening


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 25, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Captain Falcon as an Assist Trophy


That would just be horrible to the world. 
And it would cause an outrage on these forums. Especially this thread.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 25, 2007)

> Megaman/Zero/Protoman



_Why_ would you leave out Forte?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 25, 2007)

Tomorrow's update: I'm still bettin he gives us some info on the stopwatch we saw in the "Returning Item" update.



> Very nice quality game play vid that probably hasn't been posted before.



Damn... Kick ass vid, one of the only ones that cares enough to give us proper sound, but my hope for Daisy being an ind. character went down the crapper. I wasn't seriously praying for her or anything, it's just that I kind of got into an argument with some guy about her use and was kinda hopin' that her confirmation would shut him up. Guess it was too much of a long shot though...

3rd player that was usin' Mario did him no justice...


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Nov 25, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW
> 
> Pfft. Imo, Pokemon Trainer has to be the coolest newcomer ever.



Especially since he can use a pokeball to capture Pikachu & Mewtwo


mystictrunks said:


> Captain Falcon as an Assist Trophy



lol. win 



Tehol Beddict said:


> _Why_ would you leave out Forte?



What about Bass?


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 25, 2007)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Especially since he can use a pokeball to capture Pikachu & Mewtwo




Would've been a cool Final Smash.

Capturing and using other characters. Not just Pokemon.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 25, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Fusion Suit Samus fails though, because that suit never had the shoulder armor



So you noticed that they just recolored her Varia suit with Fusion colors too right?

Her Fusion suit looks like...acid got to her suit and it has eaten bits off, and she has like, scales on her arms or something. Her real Fusion suit mind you.


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 25, 2007)

Tomorrow's update will be Zelda's final smash


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 25, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Captain Falcon as an Assist Trophy



Hey...go steal someone else's jokes... 



nmaster64 said:


> I bet Falcon gets announced tomorrow...
> 
> ...as an assist trophy.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 25, 2007)

Whoever said master chief, should die...

Yeah, im betting for falcon as a character or ganondorf


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 25, 2007)

I want Megaman/X/Zero to be announced...hell if they can add so many characters from one series why not more from MGZ like grey fox being a playable instead of assist.


Oh and I heard Captain falcon will only future on the background of some stage as crowd.


----------



## jefu (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm psyched Sonic's gonna be in it, but of course there's the lack of any good Sonic game in ages, so that might be fueling it. I'll miss Captain Falcon tons, since he was my absolute go-to character, though. I'm interested in Pokemon Trainer, Ike, and Meta Knight too, they all look like fun characters to play as and learn around, especially the Trainer. I think I may have found my new main. =D


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 25, 2007)

I think we may be rushing the falcon not being playable...

I mean, its Sakurai's site, he can post it what he wants.....


----------



## MeleePwnNoobs (Nov 25, 2007)

Zed said:


> I want Megaman/X/Zero to be announced...hell if they can add so many characters from one series why not more from MGZ like grey fox being a playable instead of assist.
> 
> 
> Oh and I heard Captain falcon will only future on the background of some stage as crowd.



i agree.. Megaman rules


----------



## Micah (Nov 26, 2007)

Does anyone know if Falco will be returning? My favorite character


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm sure he'll be announced as an assist trophy any minute now... xP


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 26, 2007)

Controls is the update.

at least we know to shake to smash.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 26, 2007)

Worst. Update. In. History.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 26, 2007)

And this week starts off with weaksauce. ROFL @ Shake Smash. _Wow. I hate to say it, but we really have thought of everything. _


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 26, 2007)

While boring, I find this update to be rather full of win...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 26, 2007)

I think the only interesting point I see is Shake Smash and Tap Jump but that's about it. I hate to see worse updates for next week, especially Dec. 3rd.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm really liking the saving settings to your Wiimote thing to bring over your friends house. I've always hated in games having to remake your profile on every friend's system...


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 26, 2007)

Micah said:


> Does anyone know if Falco will be returning? My favorite character


Look at this page

Those are the only characters we know are playable. We're cirtain Luigi, Ganondorf and Captain Falcon are back but until we see them on that page they haven't been confirmed.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Nov 26, 2007)

Ice Climbers, Pikachu and Kirby are back. Im set


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 26, 2007)

Cube controller it is. Doubted I was going to change anyways, so...


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 26, 2007)

ok totally awesome controller update

I can predict tomorrow's update


"*Intro Screen!!*

I've thought up a few ways to make the title screen more enjoyable to click through.

Now you can not only press through it with a generic "start" button but you can press A+B the + button, you can even shake the wii remote to go through it. and that is where the fun only starts

See you can see different transition animations with each optional button.


You can even combine! Isn't it great?"


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 26, 2007)

sakurai is a fool sometimes

he always talks about the great new things when its a update nobody cares about


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 26, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Worst. Update. In. History.



There've been a handful worse than this. I don't know how this twitch smash is gonna work but at least it's something new, and of course saving the settings could be helpful.

Still boring though :/


----------



## stomponfrogs (Nov 26, 2007)

I disagree, the no tap jump option made the update worth so much more to me.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Nov 26, 2007)

yeah, I hate tap jump too.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 26, 2007)

Ugh, I despised x and y as jump buttons. They could've had better uses. The only thing they helped with was wavedashing... which was stupid anyway 

I always used the control stick to jump but I guess everybody's different


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 26, 2007)

So wait...this up thing disables pressing up on the stick to jump?

That actually sounds cool. I always use whats mapped as the jump button, and I sometimes get annoyed at when I do an Up+A Smash attack, I jump and attack.

Might not be the best thing, but in terms of site updates, three words: Shit sucks, man.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 26, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> So wait...this up thing disables pressing up on the stick to jump?
> 
> That actually sounds cool. I always use whats mapped as the jump button, and I sometimes get annoyed at when I do an Up+A Smash attack, I jump and attack.
> 
> Might not be the best thing, but in terms of site updates, three words: Shit sucks, man.



lol true, it will help with making a (non-smash) Up+A much easier to use.

...it would just be so weird to go and press up on the control stick and NOT jump, after what, 7 years of Smash where you do.

At least it's just an option that people who want it, can turn on.


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 26, 2007)

Well, at least now it'll be a bit easier to play with custom controls. 

*waits for new character update*


----------



## Shirker (Nov 26, 2007)

This wouldn't have been such a bad update if it wasn't something he already told us. If it was something he held off until now, it would've been friggin' awesome, but now all I can sit here and say is... "wtf?"


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2007)

I agree..

Update today was really no help to me at all...

I really can't think of customizing my GC control buttons for smash..

Im so used to playing like I already do, and the controls are fine....

Why the hell won't he just give us a character update already???

Its been freakin 3 WEEKS!!!!!


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 26, 2007)

we need the time.  Expect lame update.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2007)

...Its been 3 freakin weeks...

How much more time do we need?


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 26, 2007)

Like I said,there's at least 1 new character each month,perhaps december 3rd.

Oh well,At least he's doing everything in his power to make it great,and I like the fact you can bring it to a friend's house,even though I never mess with controls..

We'll probaly have a subspace,pokeball,or stage update tomorrow..


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2007)

True....

The game will be the sickest thing in the world, but these lame updates are getting irritating......


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 26, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> True....
> 
> The game will be the sickest thing in the world, but these lame updates are getting irritating......



Lame are as important as the awsome ones.
But the more the lame out of the way,the more the awsome


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 26, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> But the more the lame out of the way,the more the aw_e_some


I've been telling myself that for 3 weeks now.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 26, 2007)

It's understandable, at least, even if I do wish for higher quality updates every time. He's still got what, 55 or so to put out before release? There aren't enough awesome updates left for there not to be tons of filler. Especially if he wants to save some of the few bigger hype ones he has left until it gets closer.

Still doesn't stop me from betting on the cap'n every day though >_<


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 26, 2007)

Captain Falcon will never be announced 'cause he's the ultimate secret character...


----------



## Spazzy (Nov 26, 2007)

There's a SEQUEL? ZOMG! I have to have it!:WOW I love the first Super Smash Bros! I just played the game yesterday on my N64.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 26, 2007)

Spazzy said:


> There's a SEQUEL? ZOMG! I have to have it!:WOW I love the first Super Smash Bros! I just played the game yesterday on my N64.


This is actually the third game in the series.

Super Smash Brothers Melee came out on the Gamecube. And if you haven't played it, I'd suggest a rent (buy if it wasn't for the fact that Brawl is so close).

It's like 100x better than Smash 64, imo.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 26, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Ugh, I despised x and y as jump buttons. They could've had better uses. The only thing they helped with was wavedashing... which was stupid anyway
> 
> I always used the control stick to jump but I guess everybody's different


Actually, I use the Control Stick to jump too but I always did find using Up+A irritating because I jump instead.



"Shion" said:


> ...Its been 3 freakin weeks...
> 
> How much more time do we need?


Actually, it's been four weeks since a playable character reveal. That's nearly a month with no new confirmations.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Nov 26, 2007)

I dont know about you guys but I never used the jump buttons. I just tap up on the control stick. I dont see how x and y is easier. Im using a gamecube controller.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 26, 2007)

Spazzy said:


> There's a SEQUEL? ZOMG! I have to have it!:WOW I love the first Super Smash Bros! I just played the game yesterday on my N64.







narutofusion said:


> I dont know about you guys but I never used the jump buttons. I just tap up on the control stick. I dont see how x and y is easier. Im using a gamecube controller.


It's just easier for ppl who play the game better than j00...


----------



## Ignis Solus (Nov 26, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> It's just easier for ppl who play the game better than j00...



It's easier for just about any one who plays the game. xD


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 26, 2007)

Solid Snake said:


> I've been telling myself that for 3 weeks now.



Wait longer x] 
*shot*



Tehol Beddict said:


> It's understandable, at least, even if I do wish for higher quality updates every time. He's still got what, 55 or so to put out before release? There aren't enough awesome updates left for there not to be tons of filler. Especially if he wants to save some of the few bigger hype ones he has left until it gets closer.
> 
> Still doesn't stop me from betting on the cap'n every day though >_<



Well of course,we dont wanna be utterly spoiled,it'd be pretty sad to play a game you pretty much know everything about it :l

Better hide from the internets if you wanna avoid spoilers when it comes out 


and I personally always used x and y for jump,has been more comfortable for me


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 26, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Better hide from the internets if you wanna avoid spoilers when it comes out



Lol wut?

Smash =/= Metal Gear, theres nothing of value to spoil in this case. No shock twists.


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 26, 2007)

There's always people who dont like to be spoiled,you know,wanna be suprised what new challenger is apporaching etc.,but im not one of those people xD


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 26, 2007)

Well I guess it's good news to see all of this customization, I'll still stick to my wavebird though


----------



## Jazz (Nov 26, 2007)

OH GOD

This is the Naruto of SSBB


FILLER UPDATES


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 26, 2007)

Mario said:


> *This is the Naruto of SSBB
> the Naruto of SSBB
> Naruto of SSBB
> of*



NO NO NO ;____;


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 26, 2007)

Except these updates are actually true to the game.


----------



## Masaki (Nov 26, 2007)

Spazzy said:


> There's a SEQUEL? ZOMG! I have to have it!:WOW I love the first Super Smash Bros! I just played the game yesterday on my N64.



Where have you been for the last 3-4 years?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2007)

Mario said:


> OH GOD
> 
> This is the Naruto of SSBB
> 
> ...



I should put this quote in my sig....


----------



## Jazz (Nov 26, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Where have you been for the last 3-4 years?



On Easter Island, duh


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 27, 2007)

We now receive....a long update?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 27, 2007)

Slow update is sloooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwww...

WTF WIDESCREEN?


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 27, 2007)

widescreen mode?

...and a DK music.?  Classic!  lol


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 27, 2007)

Good updates this month: .5/19

I need to get the new logo for Japan Time


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 27, 2007)

narutofusion said:


> I dont know about you guys but I never used the jump buttons. I just tap up on the control stick. I dont see how x and y is easier. Im using a gamecube controller.



Short-hopping?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 27, 2007)

Now THIS is the worst update ever...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 27, 2007)

New logo get.



Japan Time: Brace for lame and fail since November 2007


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 27, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Now THIS is the worst update ever...



whart ya talking about.  Classic DK tune = win.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 27, 2007)

> Being able to just look at the image and know if you got your settings right is pretty huge, huh?



NO, IT'Z NOT. UNLESS YOU'RE A FUCKIN' RETARD!


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 27, 2007)

Alright, to fuck with it. I'm quitting checking up every day for this shit. Just tell me when something GOOD gets posted in that shithole.

It's like fucking Naruto fillers all over again.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 27, 2007)

am I the only one who find this update somewhat decent because of the music?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 27, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> am I the only one who find this update somewhat decent because of the music?



That was music?

Beyond like, the first 10 or so seconds, it sounded like a goddamned sound reel.

Regardless of a verifiable source, I have just decided to post this pic here, what with rumors that there will be a GameStop demo, a WiiWare demo, or some other shit.


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 27, 2007)

edit: ohh, first time I've heard of those rumors. Hope they turn out to be true. 


WTF GODDAMN LAME UPDATES.

Seriously, who in this day and age wouldn't know whether their television support widescreen or not?



Karsa Orlong said:


> Alright, to fuck with it. I'm quitting checking up every day for this shit. Just tell me when something GOOD gets posted in that shithole.
> 
> It's like fucking Naruto fillers all over again.


 That's what I keep telling myself but I end up checking the Dojo every day.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks amazing!! I hope I can get a wii on time....they're selling out way too fast still where I'm at....anyone got any suggestions?!? I really want this game!!


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 27, 2007)

STOLEDED MAH PIC.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 27, 2007)

FOOL! THIS IS WHY WE CAN'T HAVE NICE THINGS!!!


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 27, 2007)

Boooooo 



:spwank
Us - red
Sakurai - pink


----------



## Judgemento (Nov 27, 2007)

^Sakurai can be red but happy and us pink and being angry xD

But honestly this was an update? it even took longer


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Nov 27, 2007)

This demo thing better be true... and it better be accessible to all!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 27, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> That was music?
> 
> Beyond like, the first 10 or so seconds, it sounded like a goddamned sound reel.
> 
> Regardless of a verifiable source, I have just decided to post this pic here, what with rumors that there will be a GameStop demo, a WiiWare demo, or some other shit.


some one need too pick Zelda and check for shiek

and did some one took out Pikachu from the picture or a unrevealed character

also were meta knigth


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Nov 27, 2007)

were meta knigth indeed...


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 27, 2007)

and once again... the update sucks........


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 27, 2007)

> Being able to just look at the image and know if you got your settings right is pretty huge, huh?
> 
> But some people may not know if they have a normal TV or widescreen TV, and may not even know what difficult terminology like 4:3 or 16:9



does he think we are retards?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 27, 2007)

He probably does. 

Freakin asian dude, he already will make enough money as it is, so might as well post stupid updates until release date, and become one rich son of a bitch.

And us in this forum will be tha happiest mutha fuckas in the world becauseof the pure awesomeness of his game


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 27, 2007)

You know who's behind the glare there next to Mario? Yep. It's Captain Falcon.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 27, 2007)

It's not a glare, he taped a piece of white paper so we can't see........

LOL

JK


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 27, 2007)

Anywho,This was even more of a let down then yesterday's.
Sorta scared to see what tomorrow's is.

If that Demo was true,I'd both be happy and disymayed,but probaly more on the happy side...
ORRRRR.
that could be the supposably starter character select screen that supposed to be shown on the 15th.
maybe?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 27, 2007)

Don't you think they will need more room for more characters?^^^

It's probably just the demo version, not official look.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 27, 2007)

To tell you the truth I think there will be shitty updates until game comes out, No more characters.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 27, 2007)

Thats what we have been having for three fucking weeks man....^^^


----------



## Shirker (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmm.. no character updates for a while and suddenly ALL the updates are crappy? :|
That makes since... I guess....

Anyway, today was anouther update that we already friggin knew. Didn't he announce that there would be widescreen support? C'mon Sakurai, you're better than this. The music aaalllmost makes up for it, but the style of it is a bit... warp. Sounded like something from DK Jr Math (That was the name wasn't it?).


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Nov 27, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> To tell you the truth I think there will be shitty updates until game comes out, No more characters.



To tell you the truth I think you're WRONG!


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Nov 27, 2007)

BEST. UPDATE. EVER. Finnally with widescreen I'll have more time to get back after being sent flying. This is almost as good as the Captin Falcon assist trophy update.


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 27, 2007)

I think that next new character revealed will be something along this

New challenger approaching!

Mario fans rejoice! 

Finally you can play with your favorite toadstool, Toad! 
There is only one small detail, namely that he needs to take over someone else his character slot, and I decided to replace him with Captain Falcon for some new flesh in the brawl! Isn't that great?

I would like to note for the few Captain Falcon fans out there who might be disappointed by this choice that Captain Falcon will be in the game, as a background character in a awesome yet to revealed stage! Look out for the next update!


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 27, 2007)

Solid Snake said:


> You know who's behind the glare there next to Mario? Yep. It's Captain Falcon.



er...no..that's Pikachu.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 27, 2007)

#1shirker said:


> Hmm.. no character updates for a while and suddenly ALL the updates are crappy? :|
> That makes since... I guess....



Who says Japan Time fails due to the lack of characters?

It's the lack of good updates, period. The only thing that even made a dent so far has been the Meta Knights Revenge track. Everything else has not even been decent.

It's been one of the following three;
"Seen it before, old as shit"
"Shit sucks, terrible update"
"..What the shit? What the fuck is this faggotry?"

Nearly every update this month fits one of those bills.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 27, 2007)

Tomorrow's update will be Captain Falcon...

...assuming you made yourself a C.F. Mii...


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Nov 27, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Who says Japan Time fails due to the lack of characters?
> 
> It's the lack of good updates, period. The only thing that even made a dent so far has been the Meta Knights Revenge track. Everything else has not even been decent.
> 
> ...



I think at least the Ice Climbers' and Earthbound stage were decent. As well as the Create your own stage.

But otherwise I agree completely.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 27, 2007)

The create-a-stage update was in October, not this month. As was the Ice Climber stage.

Our largest update this month is..like, Widescreen? Spectator?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 27, 2007)

I still think the controls update was pretty significant...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 27, 2007)

November 5 – Fox’s Misfortune
November 7 – Gray Fox
November 13 – Three Different Taunts
November 19 – Ice Climbers: Final Smash
November 21 – Color Changes
November 23 – Lucas: Final Smash

Those were probably the only ones from November I liked.


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 27, 2007)

Tomorrow's update:
_"How to save! A fun new feature which allows you to punch the saving bar while it's saving !"_


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 27, 2007)

Life Stealing!

If your teammate pauses the game after the n00b dies, he'll come back from the dead using one of YOUR valuable lives! ALGEBRAIC!


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 27, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Life Stealing!
> 
> If your teammate pauses the game after the n00b dies, he'll come back from the dead using one of YOUR valuable lives! ALGEBRAIC!



and the bonus feature of even being able to steal your partner's last life so you can just waste it again! and lose!


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 27, 2007)

None of that pesky asking permission stuff! They get to just take it! Isn't that a convenient feature?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Nov 27, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> and the bonus feature of even being able to steal your partner's last life so you can just waste it again! and lose!



Isn't being a jackass fun?  Seriously, I love doing that to my brother when we play team stock.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 27, 2007)

Especially if you wait until right when they are starting to fly off the screen with two lives, so you come back right as they die and they're out for good...


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 27, 2007)

74 more days to go.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 27, 2007)

Too bad it's not six.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm kinda glad it's not...

Mario Galaxy, Mass Effect, Fire Emblem, Assassin's Creed, Guitar Hero III...

AND FINAL EXAMS.

The delay was probably a godsend...


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 27, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Too bad it's not six.



why do you say that?


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 27, 2007)

Ryoshi said:


> why do you say that?



Originally the release was in 6 days,Dec. 3.

and I agree with Nmaster,having an uber game like that,I'd never be able to put time in my schedule to study :l


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 27, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Originally the release was in 6 days,Dec. 3.
> 
> and I agree with Nmaster,having an uber game like that,I'd never be able to put time in my schedule to study :l



Oh yeah! I forgot. lol. I bet they delay it again though.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 27, 2007)

Indeed, it could've been six days but I'm slightly glad it was moved to February for similar reasons.

BTW, anyone see the screens IGN has up? Mostly Metal Gear stuff:


----------



## Jazz (Nov 27, 2007)

Is that the cracker launcher?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 27, 2007)

Mario said:


> Is that the cracker launcher?



*giggles* 

Sorry can't get over that name. And it looks like he deflected the blast.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 27, 2007)

"GET WHITEY~!"


----------



## Shirker (Nov 27, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Who says Japan Time fails due to the lack of characters?
> 
> It's the lack of good updates, period. The only thing that even made a dent so far has been the Meta Knights Revenge track. Everything else has not even been decent.
> 
> ...



Really? The whole month. Isn't that somewhat of an exxaggeration. I won't ignore the fact that the number of good updates have been extremely sparce. However you're mistaking 'bad' or 'below decent' with personaly unsatisfactory. Grey Fox, Saki, color changes (all three average atleast), the return of on screen appearances (yes old, but you forget that some of them were never really seen), MK's FS, Lucas's FS, ICs' FS; All of these are updates that really shouldn't be taken for granted.


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 27, 2007)

Gray Fox takes shit from no one.


TruEorFalse_21 said:


> BEST. UPDATE. EVER. Finally with wide screen I'll have more time to get back after being sent flying.





			
				Smash Bros. DOJO!! said:
			
		

> *The border off the screen that cues a KO is the same for both.* Choose the display mode that matches the TV you have at home.





TruEorFalse_21 said:


> This is almost as good as the Captain Falcon assist trophy update.


Don't even kid about something like that. 
Get out of here before you get your ass kicked.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 27, 2007)

#1shirker said:


> Really? The whole month. Isn't that somewhat of an exxaggeration. I won't ignore the fact that the number of good updates have been extremely sparce. However you're mistaking 'bad' or 'below decent' with personaly unsatisfactory. Grey Fox, Saki, color changes (all three average atleast), the return of on screen appearances (yes old, but you forget that some of them were never really seen), MK's FS, Lucas's FS, ICs' FS; All of these are updates that really shouldn't be taken for granted.



Lets pan these though.

Gray Fox - New
Saki - Old
Colors - Old
Intros - Old
Meta Knights FS - Old
Lucas' FS - New
Ice Climber's FS - New

All the old ones we have already known about, so the wow factor has already vanished when we get these over something fresh, and the ones that ARE new...the only one I could give a shit of is Gray Fox, and thats because I enjoy that character, not so much his Portable Ops rendition but I digress.

I have no desire to play as Lucas or Ice Climber's, so it doesn't bother me what they show of them.

Not to mention, I think Saki fucking sucks, even in Sin & Punishment.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 27, 2007)

Dammit, we need to make a Captain Falcon Fanclub...

I CALL LEADER


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 27, 2007)

I CALL VICE 




before I check if there already is one.


Goofy Titan said:


> the only one I could give a shit of is Gray Fox, and thats because I enjoy that character, not so much his Portable Ops rendition but I digress.


I was half expecting a Big Boss look alike complete with an eyepatch as one of Snake's alternate costumes. No Raiden masks, although a Liquid one like in the mystery VR mission would be appreciated.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 27, 2007)

Done, FC is done.  Just need members, banners, and a few more Co-Owners


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 27, 2007)

...I WANNA BE SECRETARY TO THE FALCON HIMSELF

SAKURAAAAAAAAA*aaaaa*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaaaa*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaaaaaaaa*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaaaaaa*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*AAAAAAAAAAAAAA*aaaaa*AAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*AAAAAA*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*AA
AAAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*AA
AAAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*AAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
A*aaaaaaaaaa*AAAA*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*AAAAAAAAAAAAAA
*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*AAAAAAAAAAA
AA*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*A*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*AAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*AAA*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*AAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*aaaaa*AAAAA*aaaaaaaaaaaaa*AA*aaaaaaaaaaaa*AAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaaaa*AAAAA*aaaaaaaaaaaa*AAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaaaa*AAAAAAA*aaaaaaaaaaaa*AAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaaa*AAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaaaaaa*AAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaaa*AAAAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaaaaa*AAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaaa*AAAAAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaaaa*AAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaa*AAAAAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaaaaa*AAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaaaa*AAAAAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaa*AAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaaaaaaaa*AAAAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaaaa*AAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaaaaaaaa*AAAAAAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaaa*AAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*AAAAAAAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaaaa*AAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaaaaaaaa*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*aaaaaaaaa*AAAAAI


----------



## Jazz (Nov 27, 2007)

You and Snake can be


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 27, 2007)

I call village idiot.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 27, 2007)

Also, [/IMG]

How I envision Brawl v.3.21, with the new chars of course


----------



## Shirker (Nov 27, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Lets pan these though.
> 
> Gray Fox - New
> Saki - Old
> ...



Which is what I meant by the 'personally unsatisfactory' comment. But hey, all that stuff is your oppinion. 

What I'm getting at is, well, the stuff at E4A is bound to show up sooner or later because not everyone has gone to the event or have seen too many videos on the net (especially since alot of them display the same thing.). Just because an update may be old or not-too-impressive to one, doesn't mean that it can't be good or atleast decent, especially ones of the calibur of a Final Smash or stage (Norfair, which I admit is also old.).


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 27, 2007)

I agree with the exception of Jigglypuff (for the position of first unlockable character) and Game & Watch (for a unique moveset). Ganondorf is pretty much assured due to the LoZ:TP sets for Link and Zelda, and as much as I'd like Ness back I think he got the boot.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 27, 2007)

Mario said:


> Done, FC is done.  Just need members, banners, and a few more Co-Owners



Hey, guess I'll join. I'll just be there to mooch though. I don't got banner equipment


----------



## Jazz (Nov 27, 2007)

Game and watch was good, but still... He felt so out of place.

Also, I'm going to sleep, I'm tired as a mother-fucker.

... Which I am


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 27, 2007)

Mario said:


> Also, [/IMG]
> 
> How I envision Brawl v.3.21, with the new chars of course


Mr. Game & Watch is guaranteed. 

Alphabetical or not, the icon numbers prove that there's a franchise between Fire Emblem and Ice Climbers and it can only belong to the Game & Watch franchise. The icons are undoubtedly arranged by Smash series, at least.

I can't see Falco or Jigglypuff leaving. Falco is his own character, easily the most popular clone character, and rather well-liked in the Star Fox franchise. He could easily be Luigi-fied (or changed entirely). Jigglypuff is as original as they come. No reason to get rid of her.

Young Link has a chance, imo. They could model him after WW Link (who isn't going to die anytime soon according to Miyamoto) and give him items that only that Link has acquired. Like the Deku Leaf, Wind Waker, and Rope.


----------



## tigerwoo (Nov 27, 2007)

i'm be pissed if it dun't have Falco.  he my boy wut.  wut wut.  holla.  "Falkun Keek!"
yayuh.  wut.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 27, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Mr. Game & Watch is guaranteed.
> 
> Alphabetical or not, the icon numbers prove that there's a franchise between Fire Emblem and Ice Climbers and it can only belong to the Game & Watch franchise. The icons are undoubtedly arranged by Smash series, at least.
> 
> ...



Ugh, that would ruin my beloved YL 

And what about Ness. He's "as original as they come" too... but he looks doubtful. And if he does come back then he's just gonna be a clone of Lucas, which I thought they were trying to avoid


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 28, 2007)

So with the update:  SUPER WARIOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!

um...I mean Wario-man


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 28, 2007)

I think I'd like to try riding his bike. How fast can fast be?


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 28, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> I think I'd like to try riding his bike. How fast can fast be?



then a speedly turtle (taken from a Latino show)


----------



## jefu (Nov 28, 2007)

........the resemblance is UNCANNY. I'm frightened of Wario now, 'for I'm not of his dream aryan race of blonde haired, blue eyed peoples. :amazed


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 28, 2007)

I must say, just being solely off topic here, you have a fucking sexy Ryu avatar, sir.

Even though its small, it's massive win.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 28, 2007)

jefu said:


> I'm not of his dream aryan race of blonde haired, blue eyed peoples. :amazed


Look at your sig.


----------



## jefu (Nov 28, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Look at your sig.



You...you got me there. >_>


----------



## jefu (Nov 28, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I must say, just being solely off topic here, you have a fucking sexy Ryu avatar, sir.
> 
> Even though its small, it's massive win.



Thanks! Hayabusa is the ultimate badass, and is even why I have my subtitle 'superninja'. I thought I'd bring some straight up old school ninja badass to the boards. +rep for pointing it out!


----------



## DA Dave (Nov 28, 2007)

These updates are getting so lame, wheres Captain Falcon at already =/


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 28, 2007)

That makes me want to vomit :S

The bike pic is somewhat entertaining. If only he wouldn't come back.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 28, 2007)

lol wario's final smash is useless


----------



## Hiruko (Nov 28, 2007)

This is a good week. Character update later maybe?


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hiruko said:


> This is a good week. Character update later maybe?



Good? Are you on crack?


----------



## HEATAQUA (Nov 28, 2007)

Wario's Final Smash is awesome


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 28, 2007)

Lovin' this Final Smash.

Very original and hilarious.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 28, 2007)

This update was decent at least...

Something NEW we didn't know about.

Might this be the start of a chain of good updates?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 28, 2007)

good looking final smash but link still better


----------



## zagman505 (Nov 28, 2007)

interesting. since this doesn't seem to be a single attack like the others we've seen, does this mean that he's warioman until he dies? and i wanna try his bike in that mode XD


----------



## Countach (Nov 28, 2007)

expect to get confirmation of captain falcon by sometime after the release of brawl and we are going to have to pay another 30 bucks to get him


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 28, 2007)

Wario is so annoying...What a hateful character...


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 28, 2007)

He will replace Mr. Game and Watch as the most random character....^^^


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 28, 2007)

Never expected that for his FS,was hoping for random mayhem,but oh well.
Is it like Bowser's and limited time? I'd at least hope it'd be twice as long as bowser's since wario's much smaller compared to giga and can't cover as much ground.

I wanna do speed suicides


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 28, 2007)

I got a question....

When you use Wario's bike, does it only go straight, or can you maneuver it?


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 28, 2007)

^

I'm beginning to question if all of the final smashes have the same amount of effect. Some of them seem a bit more useless than others.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 28, 2007)

Solid Snake said:


> I'm beginning to question if all of the final smashes have the same amount of effect. Some of them seem a bit more useless than others.



For example.......?


----------



## jefu (Nov 28, 2007)

It's not that one is more useless than another, it's that it takes a different technique and a different ammount of skill as a player in order to do the same ammount of damage, or more than another. Wario Man will obviously be doing much more damage physically than normal Wario, so his is more of a melee style of attack instead of one gigantic powerful attack. I think the variety is awesome personally.


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 28, 2007)

Well, the most obvious being D.K.'s Konga Beat. I'm not sure whether or not it affects a wide range (which it probably does) or only those next to you (as shown in the pictures), but the fact that it leaves D.K. stationary for a long period of time is a large weakness. It seems the invulnerability factor was tacked on at the last second in order to make it seem more balanced.

Pikachu's FS and Sonic's FS are essentially the same thing: being able to defy gravity and fly around while clobbering your opponents. Both are invincible (nullifying the uniqueness of D.K.s final smash), and are a bit hard to control based on the videos we've seen. 

An FS like Peach's seems like an ace-in-the-hole. Everyone staying completely motionless with healing items surrounding you is the best thing I can think of for an FS. (Although I do think this FS would have been more suited for Jigglypuff, if he/she its there.)


----------



## Jazz (Nov 28, 2007)

OHMYGOD

I just had a flashback upon listening to the pokemon music...

And I mean a TRUE flashback.

I think I'm on drugs...


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 28, 2007)

In the hands of a skilled player Wario's FS seems like possibly the most powerful of all...


----------



## jefu (Nov 28, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> In the hands of a skilled player Wario's FS seems like possibly the most powerful of all...



Yeah, I agree...somewhat. It's all a matter of skill as to who's FS is most powerful, and thats what makes a better game, not just characters set up to be weaker or more powerful than others. To me, anyway.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 28, 2007)

Well yeah, but I think Wario's has a lot more potential, since he controls like normal. I think most of the other FS are too easy to dodge or find a way around in comparison...


----------



## Ignis Solus (Nov 28, 2007)

I loled.

I'm liking Wario more and more now.



Mario said:


> OHMYGOD
> 
> I just had a flashback upon listening to the pokemon music...
> 
> ...



Well... Tell us about it please!



I think some Final Smashes are designed to help the balance of power. Metaknight and Kirby are good examples.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 28, 2007)

Digital Flareon said:


> Well... Tell us about it please!



It was me from the beginning of Red version till the first gym, Brock's.


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 28, 2007)

So it seems the new Everyones Nintendo Wii Channel for japan has demo of ssbb on it.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 28, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> So it seems the new Everyones Nintendo Wii Channel for japan has demo of ssbb on it.


...


*Spoiler*: __ 



WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!?


----------



## kewlmyc (Nov 28, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> So it seems the new Everyones Nintendo Wii Channel for japan has demo of ssbb on it.



Please tell me this isn't true.


----------



## jefu (Nov 28, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> So it seems the new Everyones Nintendo Wii Channel for japan has demo of ssbb on it.



LUCKY BASTARDS.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 28, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> So it seems the new Everyones Nintendo Wii Channel for Japan has demo of SSBB on it.






*Spoiler*: __ 



But no, seriously, I lawl'd Mishudo.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 28, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> So it seems the new Everyones Nintendo Wii Channel for japan has demo of ssbb on it.


Sauce plz.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Nov 29, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> So it seems the new Everyones Nintendo Wii Channel for japan has demo of ssbb on it.



You have got to be fucking kidding me...


----------



## Splyte (Nov 29, 2007)

THATS BULLSHIT. there is no SSBB demo out anywhere.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 29, 2007)

So now we got...event mode confirmation I guess.

it's nice to have those level setting.

lol Wario: friend of foe?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 29, 2007)

Now THIS is a good update. Dark Link battle! Look at Dark Link's icon!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 29, 2007)

There are 10 brackets, so I guess if there are 10 events per bracket, thats 100 events.

And if it's anything like Melee, you have to fit conditions besides completing them.

This also confirms Dedede will be one of the starting characters.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 29, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Now THIS is a good update. Dark Link battle! Look at Dark Link's icon!



yes...now watch as the CF ppl start bitching about how this update was lame.  

THIS IS A GOOD UPDATE!!!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 29, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW <33333



I think most people want CF because it'd be an awesome update, and we haven't had awesome updates for a while.

This, while old and totally expected, is awesome simply because event matches are mostly interesting.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 29, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I think most people want CF because it'd be an awesome update, and we haven't had awesome updates for a while.
> 
> This, while old and totally expected, is awesome simply because event matches are mostly interesting.



....what is up with Baw?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 29, 2007)

It's for uneeded whining <333

Noone is calling the updates bad because they are not Falcon-related.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 29, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> It's for uneeded whining <333
> 
> Noone is calling the updates bad because they are not Falcon-related.



well...i am tired of the complaining and all the CF prediction.  What's the point in him?  i dunno if it is because I rarely use him or because I'm oblivious but I don't think of him as all powerful


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 29, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> well...i am tired of the complaining and all the CF prediction.  What's the point in him?  i dunno if it is because I rarely use him or because I'm oblivious but I don't think of him as all powerful



Thats the thing. Noone is complaining due to the lack of Falcon, but rather good updates. Hence why you don't really see anyone [at least thus far] shit on this update. 

Everyone wants Falcon because he is, simply put, the coolest character in the Smash series, and is popular simply because of those games over his own, which would be F-Zero.

He is a speedy powerhouse, which adapts to his character; a racer and also a bounty hunter.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 29, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Thats the thing. Noone is complaining due to the lack of Falcon, but rather good updates. Hence why you don't really see anyone [at least thus far] shit on this update.
> 
> Everyone wants Falcon because he is, simply put, the coolest character in the Smash series, and is popular simply because of those games over his own, which would be F-Zero.
> 
> He is a speedy powerhouse, which adapts to his character; a racer and also a bounty hunter.



well...ok.  I'll still be on the defense though.  You never know.


Well.....I done my job...now to sleep.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah, something I noticed and shat bricks to.

Every character that has been a hidden character in the previous 2 games [Ganondorf, Luigi, Ness, Falcon, etc] has NOT been shown on the site.

What if the blog has ONLY showed us all of the starting lineup thus far? We only truly know that Snake out of all of them is a hidden character, and we can assume Sonic will be hidden too.

At least that explains the serious sad lack of the Cap'n.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 29, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> We only truly know that Snake out of all of them is a hidden character, and *we can assume Sonic will be hidden* too.



I highly, highly doubt that...


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Nov 29, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I highly, highly doubt that...



Sonic is definitely going to be unlockable...


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 29, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> There are 10 brackets, so I guess if there are 10 events per bracket, thats 100 events.



*HECK YEAH*

I <3 event mode. 

Now with double the ludicrousosity 


....ed!t where the hell is my gar smiley


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 29, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I highly, highly doubt that...



Why would he be unlockable out of the box? Obviously they are going to use him as a desired hidden character.

Hell, wasn't it once implied from somewhere that the only reason Sonic was playable at E for All was to capitalize on the OMG factor?

I honestly doubt such a character would be available at the start of the game. I think if anything, he will be really fucking easy to get. Easier than Jigglyshit, I would hope.


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Nov 29, 2007)

i thought the point of "hidden" characters were to unlock them. They wouldn't spoil the hidden characters before the game comes out. They never have. I think all the characters announced so far are playable from the get go.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 29, 2007)

~Kaio-Cam~ said:


> i thought the point of "hidden" characters were to unlock them. They wouldn't spoil the hidden characters before the game comes out. They never have. I think all the characters announced so far are playable from the get go.



Two words: Solid Snake.

That debunks your theory of all of the announced characters not being hidden.

Even Melee showed some hidden characters, but that was after the release of the game. The third party characters, regardless of being locked, can be used as hype, so regardless if they are there at the start, they will be shown on the site regardless. Hence why it is very easy to pick between Nintendo's own to who is starting and who is not. The characters we haven't seen but KNOW they will be in the game for example, are perfect cases of them not showing Nintendo characters who are/possibly hidden. Otherwise we probably already would have seen them.

Thats why I stated all of the Nintendo characters shown so far = starting characters and the current two third party characters as hidden characters.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 29, 2007)

Sonic's to much of a mascot to not be starting...the Mario vs. Sonic matchup is just required from the get go...


----------



## Seany (Nov 29, 2007)

I love event mode. Good to see it back.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 29, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Sonic's to much of a mascot to not be starting...the Mario vs. Sonic matchup is just required from the get go...



Looking at the olden days of Sonic; yes.

Looking at todays age of Sonic; fuck no.

I seriously doubt they would let such a possible ordeal be available from the box.

If anything, I would see Sonic in the same boat that Ganondorf was in Melee; a character you fought in Event mode and if you beat the event, unlocked.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2007)

Ummm... 

Since sonic appears in the Emissary to Mario, im pretty sure he will be unlocked there if he is unlockable.

@Update

Event mode.......

Just kill me now... please, god the update was a waste.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 29, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Event mode.......
> 
> Just kill me now... please, god the update was a waste.



Oh, I hereby mandate anyone with administrative power to purposely rename you to "FailShion".

Event mode was one of the better modes in Melee, so how is it's desired return being confirmed a waste?


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 29, 2007)

I adore event mode.

100 events are nice, though no matter how many the upgrade to it never seems to be enough..


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 29, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh, I hereby mandate anyone with administrative power to purposely rename you to "FailShion".



Or just take away the quotes  That'll steal his thunder.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 29, 2007)

Event Matches was my favorite single-player experience in Melee so this is a fantastic update to me.

Hoping for 100.


Goofy Titan said:


> This also confirms Dedede will be one of the starting characters.


Yup.

Which strengthens the whole "We're not getting new characters because Sakurai doesn't want to reveal much past the starting line-up" argument.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 29, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Which strengthens the whole "We're not getting new characters because Sakurai doesn't want to reveal much past the starting line-up" argument.



Which effectively explains why I think none of the hidden characters of older games have also been shown, given the possibility they might be hidden again.

I mean, I always assumed the Animal Crossing character would be hidden, so I guess the lack of who it is on the site solidifies it.

But again, the Melee site showed EVERY character, but this was after the release of Melee. I hope the delay keeps them under wraps too.

I also hope every character in the game has a segment in the single player mode, but I have this eerie feeling that only the starting roster might be the only liable candidates, to keep a playable character consistency to whats there at the start.

EDIT: A *unconfirmed* source of the CoroCoro lineup has been posted, but thus far, there has been no 100% confirmation as to if its true or BS. Again, like that pic I posted, I'll post it here for the sake of it, be it for lulz, something to shoot out, or shock.



> I've seen their roster, and trust me, it sucks, there's almost nothing new, and they said they're not listing the unlockable characters for whatever reason. They had one large pic that showed the character select screen and here's the listing of their appearance from left to right on the screen.
> 
> Line 1
> (A static Box) (I'm assuming this is a Random Select?)
> ...



Remember, unconfirmed =/= false or true, just words for the time being. Noone should start screaming SAKURAAAAAAAAAI simply because there is a lack widespread confirmation for the time being with this.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Nov 29, 2007)

Krystal, hm? When does this Corocoro thing come out?

Hay guys, look at the landmaster pic in the new update (in pic 1 or 2.) Does the figure standing on it look like Krystal to anyone else?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 29, 2007)

great event mode is back i like that mode
and this is the third game mode update this week.



Goofy Titan said:


> Everyone wants Falcon because he is, simply put, the coolest character in the Smash series


only most cool for you not for me or others


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh, I hereby mandate anyone with administrative power to purposely rename you to "FailShion".
> 
> Event mode was one of the better modes in Melee, so how is it's desired return being confirmed a waste?





Why would they leave out something as creative as event mode for if it was one of the better ones?

It was kind of obvious that it would return if the creators would want this game to be played over and over again....

Oh, and yeah, the administrators should rename you as: pwned by "username"


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 29, 2007)

Goofy, where was that posted?


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 29, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Krystal, hm? When does this Corocoro thing come out?
> 
> Hay guys, look at the landmaster pic in the new update (in pic 1 or 2.) Does the figure standing on it look like Krystal to anyone else?



Now _that_ requires imagination. You're looking into it too much 


but yeah ~aflkewnmbma;oewnd why do we have to get the furry  Why couldn't it be...



> I've seen their roster, and trust me, it sucks, there's almost nothing new, and they said they're not listing the unlockable characters for whatever reason. They had one large pic that showed the character select screen and here's the listing of their appearance from left to right on the screen.
> 
> Line 1
> (A static Box) (I'm assuming this is a Random Select?)
> ...


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Nov 29, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Now _that_ requires imagination. You're looking into it too much




Then explain to me who or what that figure is!


----------



## Jazz (Nov 29, 2007)

I can say this is the update I've liked most since Metaknight music


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2007)

Fox's music was pretty good....^^^


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 29, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> So it seems the new Everyones Nintendo Wii Channel for japan has demo of ssbb on it.



lol wooooww.....Im gonna get shot for this,but I meant to say "has demo *footage *of ssbb on it"

thought I put that in there >_>


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> lol wooooww.....Im gonna get shot for this,but I meant to say "has demo *footage *of ssbb on it"
> 
> thought I put that in there >_>



Why would you get shot for this?


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 29, 2007)

Cause everyone thought I meant an actual demo haha.

Im so glad event mode is back and 100 selections? That's pretty much awsome.
On melee that was the first thing I did,it's like practice and it gives you a great time doing something.
I'll probaly do it first until I cant go anymore and then do subspace.


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 29, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> There are 10 brackets, so I guess if there are 10 events per bracket, thats 100 events.
> 
> And if it's anything like Melee, you have to fit conditions besides completing them.
> 
> This also confirms Dedede will be one of the starting characters.


That also means that they might bring over the All-Star Event Matches in Melee where you face around 5 characters consecutively every 10 Event Matches. Since there are 10 brackets, that means that the complete roster will probably fall just short of 50.

Best update we've had in a while. 4/5.


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 29, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Now _that_ requires imagination. You're looking into it too much
> 
> 
> but yeah ~aflkewnmbma;oewnd why do we have to get the furry  Why couldn't it be...




No not bomberman, what good will he do..he can do what like...Throw bombs...and then what..? Kick them?

We already have Link for bombs, this game needs Megaman and Assist trophies Zero and Protoman


----------



## Lee1993 (Nov 29, 2007)

best update in a wile since what ever the last stage character or game mode was
i dont care much for final smashes music or


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 29, 2007)

Zed said:


> No not bomberman, what good will he do..he can do what like...Throw bombs...and then what..? Kick them?
> 
> We already have Link for bombs, this game needs Megaman and Assist trophies Zero and Protoman



Samus+Kirby = Megaman 

Bomberman's bombs have different effects  Don't go comparing Barnes bombs to Bombermans now.

And of course they could just make him a prime physical specimen like Captain... who drove a car his whole life then suddenly got uber paunch abilites. Smash brings out hidden powers.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 29, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Samus+Kirby = Megaman
> 
> Bomberman's bombs have different effects  Don't go comparing Barnes bombs to Bombermans now.
> 
> And of course they could just make him a prime physical specimen like Captain... who drove a car his whole life then suddenly got uber paunch abilites. Smash brings out hidden powers.



Megaman has all his Robot Master attacks though.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 29, 2007)

You guys remember the awesome, awesome video in the Data section in Melee?

If not: *plays precious Roy theme song* (cuts out a bit, though)

I really hope Brawl has one too.

Freakin' hilarious at parts.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 29, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> You guys remember the awesome, awesome video in the Data section in Melee?
> 
> If not: Canon (cuts out a bit, though)
> 
> ...



Oh yes indeed. Thousand bucks says this will have that... and more


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah, no doubt it would have it, but is it only for the starting roster?


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 29, 2007)

^In Melee, at least. 

Probably won't change in Brawl unless they make the video unlockable after obtaining every character.


----------



## Kai (Nov 29, 2007)

I can imagine some pain the ass final level, with dozens of Master and Crazy Hands, having a devastating special named "Applause" dealing 999 damage without hesitation to any enemy(that means you) caught in the crossfire. 

I'm actually hoping they make the most difficulty nearly impossible to beat, so the majority of us playing this for years to come will have a hell of a challenge.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Nov 29, 2007)

♦Kiroi Senko♦ said:


> I can imagine some pain the ass final level, with *dozens of Master and Crazy Hands, having a devastating special named "Applause" dealing 999 damage without hesitation to any enemy(that means you) caught in the crossfire.*
> 
> I'm actually hoping they make the most difficulty nearly impossible to beat, so the majority of us playing this for years to come will have a hell of a challenge.



.......


----------



## Ignis Solus (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't want Ridley to be a boss! *obligatory curse words*


----------



## Jazz (Nov 29, 2007)

Ridley would be cool, but Meta Ridley would be sex ^


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 29, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Goofy, where was that posted?



If my memory holds water [I have been up for less than 8 minutes mind you], I would have to say I think there was a thread on some Nsider remnant forum over this, and people were causing a shitstorm due to the fact "OMG ITS SUPPOSED TO BE OUT IN DECEMBER".

People seem to forget certain magazines get printed a little while before the month the magazine is about. But again, that doesn't make it true.



Digital Flareon said:


> I don't want Ridley to be a boss! *obligatory curse words*



I've been assuming since the Ridley theme update that he would be a boss. They don't have much on him to use as a character. He would seem to be like, a clone of Charizard.



Desert Bus said:


> Megaman has all his Robot Master attacks though.



From what game? Counting the Megaman games in just the Classic series alone..thats around..well over 30 moves.

What would they do? Use the rock/paper/scissor mechanic to find out what weapon he uses damages ___ the most? Thats boring.

I'd rather see him as an AT on Rush Jet just flying around and shit.


----------



## DaniOfTheMuffins (Nov 29, 2007)

You know what would be cool? If they took like jutsu's and abilities people from anime have and gave them to characters in the game. That might just be win...

I could imagine a lot of the game characters doing rasengan's! :WOW


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 29, 2007)

^Wrong thread, boyo.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 29, 2007)

DaniOfTheMuffins said:


> You know what would be cool? If they took like jutsu's and abilities people from anime have and gave them to characters in the game. That might just be win...
> 
> I could imagine a lot of the game characters doing rasengan's! :WOW


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 30, 2007)

> From what game? Counting the Megaman games in just the Classic series alone..thats around..well over 30 moves.
> 
> What would they do? Use the rock/paper/scissor mechanic to find out what weapon he uses damages ___ the most? Thats boring.


Nah, he has plenty of effect attacks that'd be > damage attacks. Bubble splash, boomerang cutter, air shooter/storm tornado, crash bomber, leaf shield/skull barrier/star crush, gravity well, soul body, etc, etc, that could be used uniquely. There is no reason it would be a samus clone. Hell, he could even have the moves change when charged, like they do in megaman. A full charge character that had double special variety wouldn't be too shabby, I don't think.

If his moveset could vary by costume, that'd be fucking ace, but that's asking way too much xD


> I'd rather see him as an AT on Rush Jet just flying around and shit.


Forte + Gospel >>>>>>>>>>>>> that


----------



## Pein (Nov 30, 2007)

come on nintendo just add megaman already


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 30, 2007)

Pein said:


> come on nintendo just add megaman already



and that'll be a win there!


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 30, 2007)

And now:  DX stage?

HYRULE TEMPLE IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MELEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

AoL music is back too!


----------



## Splyte (Nov 30, 2007)

HYRULE TEMPLE IS BACK!!

EDIT: LOL^ beat me to it


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 30, 2007)

Ketsuban said:


> HYRULE TEMPLE IS BACK!!
> 
> EDIT: LOL^ beat me to it



lol yeah....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 30, 2007)

I was expecting/hoping older stages would return. Either they'd be in the game already or they would be created by someone.

Seems like the former.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice, I love how they kept the Temple. Can't wait to play in the "battle arena" part of the stage again.

And seems the temple music that was used in Adventure mode is back too. 

_We’ve tried to create an exact replica, but there may be a few areas that differ from the last game. I hope you understand._

I didn't recognize anything really different. Anyone else? I wonder what other stages they kept too, or if there are even stages from 64.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 30, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Nice, I love how they kept the Temple. Can't wait to play in the "battle arena" part of the stage again.
> 
> And seems the temple music that was used in Adventure mode is back too.
> 
> ...



well...it's in GCN graphic....


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 30, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> well...it's in GCN graphic....


That wouldn't make it different from the original then, would it? I'm asking for differences.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 30, 2007)

Maybe my lack of playing Melee has made me notice the grass seems different...


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 30, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> That wouldn't make it different from the original then, would it? I'm asking for differences.



then I guess some of the design on the temple I guess.


----------



## the_sloth (Nov 30, 2007)

I hope this means that they will bring back stages from the original Super Smash Bros.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 30, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> _We’ve tried to create an exact replica, but there may be a few areas that differ from the last game. I hope you understand._
> 
> I didn't recognize anything really different. Anyone else? I wonder what other stages they kept too, or if there are even stages from 64.



Nope I didn't see anything. Friggin great to have it back and the music is nice. I wish he would've given more examples of what's coming back thought ;____; Corneria PLS!!!



QBnoYouкo said:


> Nice, I love how they kept the Temple. Can't wait to play in the "battle arena" part of the stage again.
> 
> And seems the temple music that was used in Adventure mode is back too.



"Battle arena" 

Are we talking the lower level here  Me and my friends call it the "downlow express" ...I never considered how we came up with that but it makes sense cus when you leave, you're basically on and express trip out of there.



Goofy Titan said:


> From what game? Counting the Megaman games in just the Classic series alone..thats around..well over 30 moves.
> 
> What would they do? Use the rock/paper/scissor mechanic to find out what weapon he uses damages ___ the most? Thats boring.
> 
> *I'd rather see him as an AT on Rush Jet just flying around and shit.*



That'd be pretty boring too 

Tehol gave a couple examples of good moves for him. I definitely wouldn't mind if he got in. Just wish Bman would make it too.

I'm glad Ridley's a boss too, partly for the reason you stated. Though I'd rather have him than Charizard and trainer boy xP


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 30, 2007)

This makes me happy. My second favorite stage.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 30, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Tehol gave a couple examples of good moves for him. I definitely wouldn't mind if he got in. Just wish Bman would make it too.



Eh, but really, he would seem like Samus/Kirby, unless he gains powers by people he purposely KO's. Which would make him an uneven character. It would not fit his characteristic abilities to have these powers out of the blue at the start of a fight. It didn't fit well in Marvel Vs. Capcom, I don't see that kinda mechanic working here. He gains abilities on what he defeats, again, relating to a method he could get powers in Brawl.

Bomberman might work, but all he really does is...drop bombs, pickup bombs, throw bombs, and kick bombs. A Belmont however, another character under the win band of Konami, of course has the risk of not even being considered whatsoever for the use of holy images as weapons, such as a cross or holy water. And seeing as Nintendo is something along the lines of market towards the youngest audience possible and then work it up from there, I honestly believe with THAT mentality nullifies any Castlevania character as a playable or even a legit appearance in any form.

But, if I could have it MY way with none of that shit in consideration, I would have a lineup such as this;
- Bomberman: AT. Comes in on those Kangaroo things and starts throwing bombs. Or rides on Bomb Man, take your pick 
- Greatest 5 [Leon, Simon, Juste, Richter, and Trevor Belmont]: AT. They come in and each of them uses a certain predetermined sub weapon, and if a smash ball hovers into one of them, they do an item crash of said sub weapon.

I would personally rather have Zero over Megaman as a playable character, and thats because his established moves in the X series seem very suited for Smash.

I also assume we are only going to be getting 1 more character update on the Smash site until the game comes out, to pan out a roster of 16 Veterans and 16 Newcomers on the site.


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 30, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I would personally rather have Zero over Megaman as a playable character, and thats because his established moves in the X series seem very suited for Smash.



I love Zero more as well, but it just seems like there would be a higher chance for Megaman then Zero...Although Zero is much cooler,  but wouldn't he be like...A little much alike all other sword users in the game..


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 30, 2007)

> Eh, but really, he would seem like Samus/Kirby, unless he gains powers by people he purposely KO's. Which would make him an uneven character. It would not fit his characteristic abilities to have these powers out of the blue at the start of a fight. It didn't fit well in Marvel Vs. Capcom, I don't see that kinda mechanic working here. He gains abilities on what he defeats, again, relating to a method he could get powers in Brawl.


I don't see why he couldn't start with a set of abilities...

Mario doesn't start any of the games with a fireball or cape, link doesn't start with boomerangs, grappling hooks, bows, and bombs, and so on and so forth. I don't know why there'd be a problem with giving megaman a set of assumed boss weapons from his own games. It's not like he loses them after the stage either, so he has them at the end of the game like everyone else has their stuff.

Not that I'd mind zero either. They could toss in blues and forte too and I'd hang myself happy, but, eh. Just don't think megaman would have to be any sort of clone at all, but what I think and what would happen might be entirely separate articles.

Anyways, too much branch-speculating. I'd love to see him in, and think it cold be done well, but we'll see one way or another.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 30, 2007)

Hurray for The Temple returning!

Anyone else have any bets on which Melee stages will be returning? 

"But we wanted to do more, so we’ve brought back a number of stages that appeared in the last game."

Sounds like more than just 3 (which was the number of Smash 64 stages brought to Melee).

I'm thinking:

Fountain of Dreams
Corneria
Mute City
Big Blue!!! (I hope)
Pokemon Stadium I (cuz the Brawl one is called II and that would look weird to new players)
Pokefloats (with a bunch of new Third & Fourth Gen Pokemon)
Final Destination (which'll probably be slightly remodeled for Brawl)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 30, 2007)

Why Final Destination? We have the Battlefield stage, which is the exact same template.

I have the vibe we will be getting the last character update next week, if my theory of them just having 16 Veteran and 16 Newcomers is true. That'd make sense if the characters are already pre-determined before the delay and still are intact. They would have shown this character before the release, which would have been before December 5th.

Oh, speculation, what a confusion box of bacon.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 30, 2007)

Kick! Ass! Update!!!!

It's already great enough that he's bringin' the temple (and a few others) back, but that music just friggin made my day!! I hope this means that whatever else he brings back, he'll also be adding some cool updated music to. Thanks for a wonderful friday Sakurai.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Nov 30, 2007)

Good to aee that they are bringing back the Melee stage,I hope we get a charater update on Monday


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 30, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Why Final Destination? We have the Battlefield stage, which is the exact same template.


A purely flat stage we do not have and most likely the background will be changed. I expect it to have the same name, though (as with Battlefield).


----------



## Seany (Nov 30, 2007)

I love that new tune! well it's slighty new anyway

I can't wait to see Corneria back. It has to come back!
By far my favourite level..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 30, 2007)

well some one in the smashboard make this comperasion


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 30, 2007)

Hm, there is a difference, but in the fact certain platforms are longer. The grass is the same I see 

Though, for characters, my initial assumption of 35 as the maximum seems rather...disproven. There are 23 characters total on the site, and accounting the following as playable characters IF they are playable;
- Luigi
- Ganondorf
- Mewtwo
- Mr. Game and Watch
- Ness
- Captain Falcon
- Jigglypuff
- Animal Crossing character
- The character for the DS symbol
- A character for the currently unknown series set between Sonic and that DS symbol

Thats arounnnnd...33 characters. That is a lot, but NOT AS MUCH AS I STUPIEDLY ASSUMED WHEN I MISCONFUSED THE NUMBERZ.



EDIT: DO NOTE; *I AM FUCKING STUPID AND FAIL @ COUNTING*


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 30, 2007)

40 does sound like a lot. They really do need to up it though. And plus, multiple characters from any one game isn't hard to do. That makes it easy to reach 40 without grasping at straws to get new characters. 

Still wish they'd feature some more series though :/ 50 characters wouldn't be that difficult at this point.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 30, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> There are 31 characters total on the site,


Huh?  **


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 30, 2007)

lol I knew that sounded wrong. I count 23 xDDD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 30, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Huh?  **



OH, stupid me.

I remember I was counting them...and it seemed I replaced 12 Veterans and 11 Newcomers with 16 and 15, respectively.

Sorry ;_;


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok, so Sakurai still has to announce the return of: 

Luigi
Marth
Roy
Mr. Game & Watch
Young Link
Shiek
Ganondorf
Ness
Dr. Mario
Falco
Pichu
Mewtwo

Im pretty sure about 1/4 of those won't be returning....

Im also sure that we all know for a FACT that Luigi is still in cuz of the leak, but Mewtwo is (hopefully) out, and Dr. Mario, and Roy...

Who else do you guys think won't be returning?

@Update

I hoped the Temple would return, but hoped that it would be tweaked, cuz the stage was way too broken..

Looks like the team got lazy and didnt wanna do shit...


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 30, 2007)

Either way, 35-40 characters sounds more than plausible to me.

Here's my updated character wish list assuming Ness won't be returning and Ridley is really a boss:

Veterans: 

1. Mario
2. Luigi
3. Peach
4. Bowser
5. Link
6. Zelda
7. Ganondorf
8. Young Link (new Cel-shaded appearance w/unique B moves like Wind Waker + Deku Leaf)
9. Donkey Kong
10. Samus Aran
11. Fox 
12. Falco
13. Kirby
14. Captain Falcon
15. Pikachu
16. Jigglypuff
17. Mewtwo
18. Yoshi
19. Marth
20. Mr. Game & Watch


Newcomers: 

21. Pit
22. Meta Knight
23. King Dedede
24. Wario
25. Ike
26. Diddy Kong
27. Pokemon Trainer
28. Lucario
29. Lucas
30. Captain Olimar
31. Animal Crosser 
32. Sonic the Hedgehog
33. Snake
34. Megaman
35. Bomberman

Factor in the possibilities for Ness, Ridley, Ray MKII, other possible third party additions (if we have ATs, why not more playable characters? maybe Sakurai changed his mind), and surprise characters like IC in Melee, 40 characters sounds very plausible.

20 vets + 20 newcomers = sounds nice. 

50's pushing it, imo.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 30, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Luigi
> Marth
> Mr. Game & Watch
> Shiek
> ...



Fix for accuracy, and likeliness.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 30, 2007)

He's in, there is no point in adding him to the list.^^^


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, you listed Game and Watch, he is practically confirmed, his emblem hasn't been posted simply because they probably won't show anything of him on there for a while.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 30, 2007)

He hasn't even been MENTIONED on the site....^^^


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 30, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> He hasn't even been MENTIONED on the site....^^^



Oh wow....

Are you like, the only one who hasn't heard of the order that many people theorize to be the order of the series in general, and why that confirmed G&W?

G&W is as expected as much as Falcon. Of course, noone gives a shit about G&W either way.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 30, 2007)

I think they are waiting for the announcement of the new F-zero game before announcing our captain


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 30, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:
			
		

> Oh wow....
> 
> Are you like, the only one who hasn't heard of the order that many people theorize to be the order of the series in general, and why that confirmed G&W?
> 
> G&W is as expected as much as Falcon. Of course, noone gives a shit about G&W either way.



...he still hasn't even been mentioned... even hinted... 

And yeah, I do know about the order that people theorize his return.

I know you think im a complete idiot, but i'm not, so I dont really care what you think...

It doesn't look like G&W is even wanted anymore....

Forget him returning, I would rather have bomberman over G&W.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Nov 30, 2007)

I guess I'm the only one who wants G&W. 

And I have made a Ridley MS. But I'm not telling.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 30, 2007)

....tell us......^^^


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 30, 2007)

YAYZ! TEMPLE'S BACK!

They need to bring Saffron City and Link's[Forgot the name] stage from the N64,loved those stages.
Well,now waiting for Dec.15 for the awaited starter line up;
Hope next week shows some subspace,as it seems that's all the game mode info they have left.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 30, 2007)

I forgot all about saffron city.....

Hmmm, What other stages were in the original smash that you guys think should return?


----------



## Jazz (Nov 30, 2007)

What the hell is that "Starting Lineup?


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 30, 2007)

Supposably,a certain magazine's gonna release coverage over the SSBB starting lineup on Dec.15


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, just ignore my post.....


----------



## Jazz (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry Shion, don't get pissy. No offense.

But I think that Sector Z, or Zebes.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 30, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> I forgot all about saffron city.....
> 
> Hmmm, What other stages were in the original smash that you guys think should return?


Besides Saffron City...

Hyrule Castle
Dream Land 64 (again)

Yeah. That's it.

In the original Smash, I only picked the above 3 plus Corneria for most of my battles w/friends.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Nov 30, 2007)

Shion said:


> ....tell us......^^^



Not for free I'm not. 



Mishudo said:


> YAYZ! TEMPLE'S BACK!
> 
> They need to bring Saffron City and Link's[Forgot the name] stage from the N64, loved those stages.
> Well,now waiting for Dec.15 for the awaited starter line up;
> Hope next week shows some subspace,as it seems that's all the game mode info they have left.



Saffron City was ballin'.

I'd like to see G&W's stage come back too, It was fun to get cheap KOs with Kirby's standard B. 

Dec 3rd is the next update...Will we get something special?

I'M THINKING NOT


EDIT: wtf won't my codes work!?

Edit: Thanks Santen Kesshun.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Nov 30, 2007)

Digital Flareon said:


> Not for free I'm not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



xD Something about "Shion"s name that screws it up. Happened to me a lot too 

I'm for Hyrule Temple, Saffron, and Dream Land to all return from the original as well.

And I'd go crazy, (with joy) if they announced Falcon AND a new F-Zero on the same day


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 30, 2007)

I was wondering if the old stages would be coming back. And I got my answer today. I'm really looking forward to fighting on the Temple field again. Great place. If you add the total number of stages together, then lots of playing fields for you.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 30, 2007)

I hope Fountain of Dreams makes it back. I've always loved the music there as well as the pixelated water. I also wish for Fourside's return. Nothing like walljumping and UFOs. And speaking of that, I wonder which new characters can walljump?


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 30, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> And speaking of that, I wonder which new characters can walljump?


If I had to guess...

Wario
Zero Suit Samus
Squirtle
Diddy Kong
Snake
Sonic


----------



## Ignis Solus (Nov 30, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> I hope Fountain of Dreams makes it back. I've always loved the music there as well as the pixelated water. I also wish for Fourside's return. Nothing like walljumping and UFOs. And speaking of that, I wonder which new characters can walljump?



Fountain of Dreams was and still is my favorite Melee stage. I can't beleive I forgot to mention that in my earlier post!


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 30, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> If I had to guess...
> 
> Wario
> Zero Suit Samus
> ...



*YOU BASTARD!*

I was just about to make that avatar... xP


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 30, 2007)

Well Snake can apparently crawl as well but I don't know how they plan to fit that in (or the cardboard box), but I think they should have at least let him keep his M9 tranquilizer and stun grenades.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 30, 2007)

Solid Snake said:


> I don't know how they plan to fit that in (or the cardboard box)


Box was shown on the "Taunts" update...


----------



## Shirker (Nov 30, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Besides Saffron City...
> 
> Hyrule Castle
> Dream Land 64 (again)
> ...



Yeah, same here. The only two stages I remember liking a whole lot. That Mario stage should return too.


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 30, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Box was shown on the "Taunts" update...


Apparently you can lift it up like Mario did in Snake's Opening Video:

I wonder if you can move around in it.


----------



## Houkou Ookami (Dec 1, 2007)

It'd be fun to go around as a box, though perhaps not the most practical thing to do..​


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2007)

friend of mine brought up a nice point about why Falcom must be in the game (forgive me if this has already been mentioned)

the symbol in the corner has the Fzero logo from lazt game, if it were standalone it would have the SSB logo ()

but he said that if Falcon isn't in the game the only other possible situation is that Rick Wheeler will be in the game at which point he will smash his Wii and throw the remains off the golden gate bridge


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 1, 2007)

Olllllllllld. <333


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 1, 2007)

We know he's in the game, we just want him to show up on the site already...


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah, no one really doubts the Captain's return. 

We just want him and all his glory to finally grace the Dojo.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 1, 2007)

His update shall come in threes. Character profile, Special Moves/Final Smash, and stage/music.


----------



## zagman505 (Dec 1, 2007)

lol yeah falcon is definitely coming back. which is the main reason why i don't really care if we don't get his update... since we already know he'll be back for sure, i'd rather see new characters (isaac please)


----------



## Rocket Bear (Dec 1, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> I'm for Hyrule *Castle*, Saffron, and Dream Land to all return from the original as well.



Fix'd my goof 



#1shirker said:


> Yeah, same here. The only two stages I remember liking a whole lot. That Mario stage should return too.



Do you mean that one with the warp pipes??  That DEFINITELY needs to come back. Peach's Castle was a pretty good one too.



TenshiOni said:


> If I had to guess...
> 
> Wario
> Zero Suit Samus
> ...



Wario... 

The others are practical. Maybe Pit too. They should each have a unique jump animation =]


----------



## Xell (Dec 1, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Yeah, no one really doubts the Captain's return.
> 
> We just want him and all his glory to finally grace the Dojo.



Yeah, it'll be great.

But the day I shit myself over an update is when Phoenix Wright is confirmed as an Assist Trophey.


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 1, 2007)

Houkou Ookami said:


> It'd be fun to go around as a box, though perhaps not the most practical thing to do..​



Agreed. Being in a box is fun and all, but what's the use?


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 1, 2007)

Also wish they'd bring back "BOARD THE PLATFORM !"
Even though sometimes it got on my nerves,it was a real fun and challenging aspect of the game;alot better than the stupid lulzcollect3trophies game.
D:


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2007)

What would Falcon's final smash be?

A whole bunch of cars that fly across the stage running everyone over?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 1, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> What would Falcon's final smash be?



I'll explain;

First, Falcon gets a Smash Ball, and he begins his Final Smash. The screen darkens...then this plays.

[YOUTUBE]FFtw7qW7Vcw[/YOUTUBE]

The screen lights up, everyone besides Falcon is not on the screen, their stocks are reduced to zero, and the time counter instantly runs out of time.

Regardless if Falcon was winning or not, he is declared the winner in every match he pulls off his FS, just because he has such specific conditions.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 1, 2007)

I've been looking for subs of that anime for so, so fucking long 

Also, that was only a galaxy buster because he put two knee fulls of JUICE! into the morning [-after] PAWNCH! - it's the breakfast of Cap'ns.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 1, 2007)

I think Shion's CaptainFS makes more sense...

But Goofy Titan's is uber and awesome!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2007)

Tehol Beddict said:


> I've been looking for subs of that anime for so, so fucking long
> 
> Also, that was only a galaxy buster because he put two knee fulls of JUICE! into the morning [-after] PAWNCH! - it's the breakfast of Cap'ns.



They had the show on 4kids TV for a while.

Maybe the ONLY good show next to Shaman King...


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 1, 2007)

OMG! I can't wait to play as sonic!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2007)

A little late there, no?^^^


----------



## Jazz (Dec 1, 2007)

Ye




















...................................


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Dec 1, 2007)

If you ever find a guy that got Falcon Paunched and can live to tell the tale, you know that the guy is God, automatically.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 1, 2007)

Either that, or a good meatshield.


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 1, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> Either that, or a good meatshield.



I second this.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 1, 2007)

KingXIII said:


> If you ever find a guy that got Falcon Paunched and can live to tell the tale, you know that the guy is God, automatically.


Contradiction. Everyone knows that Captain Falcon IS God.


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 1, 2007)

Solid Snake said:


> Contradiction. Everyone knows that Captain Falcon IS God.



But if the person punched is a god,and C.Falcon is a god,it's a calamity;Cause Gods can't kill other Gods 

And dont give a lame comeback like C.Falcon is God of Gods cause you know I wont bite it


----------



## Birkin (Dec 1, 2007)

Simon punch > Falcon punch

where's my Onimusha characters? D:


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2007)

Fox is god's daddy.

LOL.

yeah.......


----------



## Jazz (Dec 1, 2007)

I think I remember seeing an interview, where the art director confirmed Ganondorf.

Anyone hear of this?


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes. Confirmed Link, Zelda, Sheik, and Ganondorf. Or at least that they were designing the models. But I don't think they'd go through all that trouble and then not use 'em. So yeah, he's basically confirmed.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2007)

Art director has a big mouth..

lets everything slip

...........


----------



## Jazz (Dec 1, 2007)

2000 POSTS BIZNATCHES


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 1, 2007)

Well, Ganondorf was expected but I wonder if Sheik will become a separate character? Especially considering that the TP version of Zelda doesn't transform into Sheik in the first place. Unless they're willing to bypass that little fact and just put it in anyway.

Anyone have a link to said interview?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah, i would like to read it as well...^^^


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 1, 2007)

Found it: *http://wallpapers.theotaku.com/view.php?action=retrieve&id=145752*
Pretty old article. I wonder why I never saw it before?


> An Animal Crossing character has been announced by the creator of the series through an interview (probably Ai from the Japanese-only A.C. movie). According to him, the character will use many of the items that are found in the game. Krystal will, as revealed by the voice actor, be in the game. Whether or not she is playable is unknown at this time. Sheik and Ganondorf are also apparently in the game according to the current Zelda series director. Luigi was let slip in an interview with a Nintendo staff member at E for All. Jigglypuff was slipped out by David Hayter, voice of Solid Snake. Finally, Captain Falcon might return since his character symbol has appeared on the official website.


Found this as well, although I was only aware of a couple of them.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 1, 2007)

Mario said:


> 2000 POSTS BIZNATCHES


WHUT TOOK YA!? 



Solid Snake said:


> Found it: *http://wallpapers.theotaku.com/view.php?action=retrieve&id=145752*
> Pretty old article. I wonder why I never saw it before?
> 
> Found this as well, although I was only aware of a couple of them.



PURRIN FTMFW!


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 1, 2007)

I really hope Sheik is a seperate character now,and the fact that Poke Trainer pretty much took out Zelda/Shiek's originality


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 1, 2007)

Nah, I'd like to keep her how it is. Although I wouldn't mind her seperate. I worry Sheik is gonna be Zelda's final smash...ala ZSS...


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh,See,that I wouldnt mind as much.
It forces the sheik hoggers to play as zelda,allows Zelda do an awsome move,side to sheik,sheik does awsome move,and so forth.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 1, 2007)

I wouldn't mind it as long as you get the option to start as ZSS or Sheik from the beginning. I don't think you should be forced to play a different character and go through hell to get your good one.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 1, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> WHUT TOOK YA!?



I DUNNO!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2007)

Zelda is no good without the ↓B Shiek...

All she has is her kick if she were to be alone....

I am also wondering: "Why aren't those orange guys that sumo with link in TP not announced as assist characters?

Those guys were prettt cool....


----------



## Jazz (Dec 1, 2007)

You mean Gor Coron?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Dec 1, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Zelda is no good without the ↓B Shiek...
> 
> All she has is her kick if she were to be alone....
> 
> ...



That'd be pretty awesome, summoning like 3 Gorons to come rush through everyone. Maybe almost an insta-death, downfall being the only run in one direction.


----------



## Kai (Dec 1, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> All she has is her kick if she were to be alone....


I've seen Nayru's Love being fairly effective in multiple ways actually.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 1, 2007)

I'd prefer if Sheik was Zelda's FS and vice versa. But they should stay linked as they are alter egos and such.


----------



## Houkou Ookami (Dec 1, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Zelda is no good without the ↓B Shiek...
> 
> All she has is her kick if she were to be alone....




Actually, if you really know how to use her, Zelda can be better than Sheik (unless you're up against very fast people, in which case Sheik tends to be better). 
​


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Dec 1, 2007)

Digital Flareon said:


> I'd prefer if Sheik was Zelda's FS and vice versa. But they should stay linked as they are alter egos and such.



Agreed. I think they should either do that, keep it the same way as in Melee, or remove Sheik completely. Same goes for ZSS, (With FS that is). No need for them to be selectable characters IMO lol.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 1, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Agreed. I think they should either do that, keep it the same way as in Melee, or remove Sheik completely. Same goes for ZSS, (With FS that is). No need for them to be selectable characters IMO lol.



If you can hold a button down at the beginning of the match to become your alt form like in Melee, then that'd please people who would rather play as Zamus or Sheik than their alter egos.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 2, 2007)

Digital Flareon said:


> If you can hold a button down at the beginning of the match to become your alt form like in Melee, then that'd please people who would rather play as Zamus or Sheik than their alter egos.



Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssss... :3 xDDDDD


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 2, 2007)

Houkou Ookami said:


> Actually, if you really know how to use her, Zelda can be better than Sheik (unless you're up against very fast people, in which case Sheik tends to be better).
> ​



My point exactly.......


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 2, 2007)

GASP! I HAD A THOUGHT!

Ok,well you know how the melee site didnt release secret character info until the game was released right?
Welll.
Since the Japan version is released before the US's,does that mean he'll keep updating for the Japan version with secret characters,etc.?
So we might be able to get that info before we get the game.
this is,of course,just a thought if it was like the melee site.


----------



## Deadmon (Dec 2, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> GASP! I HAD A THOUGHT!
> 
> Ok,well you know how the melee site didnt release secret character info until the game was released right?
> Welll.
> ...



It's possible he will, but if you're willing to be spoiled by Japan updates, you might as well just check out what people have to say who have the game by then. 

I don't think Dojo will update with secret characters at all until the game is released in all regions, or at least in Japan and NA.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 2, 2007)

When is the game being released in Japan, anyway?


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 2, 2007)

1/24/08.

For the Melee site, I thought it was the final week where they started to reveal information about the secret characters not after it's release.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 2, 2007)

I come bearing awesome news: 



			
				ruel of Smash Boards.com said:
			
		

> I got this from Nsider2 ()
> 
> 
> > Sakurai recently said he will make and improve SSBB as optimum as possible.
> ...


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 2, 2007)

STILL adding 3rd party character*S?!* What the?
This certainly raised the bar, now I can start expecting more seeing as how Sakurai said it himself. Now I expect instead of 40-50, 50-55 playable characters.

Just don't Marvel vs. Capcom it!


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Dec 2, 2007)

More 3rd party characters? more than 10 hour story mode? This game may just explode the world.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 2, 2007)

That's awesome news. 10+ hours in Subspace... just how much is the story extended?! This game is ownage on so many levels.


----------



## K-deps (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm not sure if the universe is ready for this game
I cant even imagine what other characters they're gonna add


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 2, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I come bearing awesome news:


More 3rd party..., 

Simon Belmont, Captain Olimar, Megaman....... GOUKI, IPPO, ICHIGO!!!!

This is VERY good news, but I have a thought....

He says that more characters will be added, and things improved...

Does this mean that it might be re-scheduled again if something goes wrong, or something is unfinished?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 2, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> More 3rd party...,
> 
> Simon Belmont, Captain Olimar, Megaman....... GOUKI, IPPO, ICHIGO!!!!
> 
> ...


I doubt it. The original release date (tomorrow ) was moved to February due to these changes so I say they already took the time for that.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Dec 2, 2007)

Woah! More 3rd Party Characters??? Best. News. Ever.
This means Sheena still has a chance!!!  lol.

And I'm quite curious about SE.. More then 10 hours seems pretty crazy..
And I don't remember if anyone ever said, but SE is on a seperate disc, right? If it is, then will it have all characters be unlocked right away, or.. what? I don't really want to go through a 10 hour SE just to unlock like.. Jigglypuff or something lol.

(Thanks for info, TenshiOni ^^)



"Shion" said:


> More 3rd party...
> Simon Belmont, Captain Olimar, Megaman..



Captain Olimar isn't 3rd Party.. lol..


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 2, 2007)

Furkin fangasm D:
This truly will be the Godliest game on Earth.
Jeebus oh Jeebus,the you cant imagine makes me think 50+ characters @_@;;
Sakurai just totally obilerated the God Status and went above that.
and more 3rd party characters!
C'mon Bomberman and Baten kaitos/TOS characters!

So wooow...I wonder what the starting lineup will be now? Maybe he'll show a new character tomorrow..


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 2, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> And I'm quite curious about SE.. More then 10 hours seems pretty crazy..
> And I don't remember if anyone ever said, but SE is on a seperate disc, right? If it is, then will it have all characters be unlocked right away, or.. what? I don't really want to go through a 10 hour SE just to unlock like.. Jigglypuff or something lol.


Wait, wait. When was it stated that SE is on a second disc? This is news to me. And Jigglypuff is always unlocked through Classic Mode so you don't have to worry.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't want more than three 3rd party characters. I just want Lucario, Ridley, and my Super Eevee in and then we'll talk about more 3rd party guys.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 2, 2007)

More than *I* can imagine eh? I don't know, I can imagine alot. Like so...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mario
Dr Mario
Luigi
Peach
Yoshi
Bowser
Bowser Jr
Wario
Waluigi
Geno
Pikachu
Pokemon Trainer
Mewtwo
Jigglypuff
Lucario
Pichu
Bulbasaur
Link
Zelda/Sheik
Ganondorf
Midna and Wolf Link
Zant
Young Link (Wind Waker design)
Medli
Skull Kid
Jigglypuff
Meta Knight
King Dedede
Samus/Zero Suit Samus
Sylux
Ridley
Donkey Kong
Diddy Kong
King K Rool
Fox
Falco
Krystal
General Scales
Wolf
Captain Falcon
Ice Climbers
Ness
Lucas
Marth
Roy
Ike
Mr Game and Watch
Pit
Issac
Felix
Pheonix Wright
Katia
Captain Olimar
Sonic
Snake
Megaman or Ryu
Sora
Nightmare
Spyro



I could probably imagine more but thats the basic first thoughts. The most I can imagine would be about the same amount as Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3 and theres no way they could fit that many in.


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 2, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> And I'm quite curious about SE.. More then 10 hours seems pretty crazy..
> And I don't remember if anyone ever said, but SE is on a seperate disc, right? If it is, then will it have all characters be unlocked right away, or.. what? I don't really want to go through a 10 hour SE just to unlock like.. Jigglypuff or something lol.



Sakurai stated it wouldnt be on another disc.
and 10 hours makes me think bunch of lovely cutscenes,lots of bosses,and each character having some relation to it[even unlockable ones]


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2007)

I wish he would add anime characters

fucking tengen toppa gurren lagann


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 2, 2007)

^^ 

That'd be cool though


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Dec 2, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Wait, wait. When was it stated that SE is on a second disc? This is news to me. And Jigglypuff is always unlocked through Classic Mode so you don't have to worry.



lol, sorry. Just checked, and it turns out it is on the same disc. My bad..  lol memory fail.

Still. I wonder if SE will be there to unlock stuff, or just to be SE? lol, guess I'll just have to wait and see.

EDIT: lol, Mishudo beat me to it. I blame it on dial-up lol.


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 2, 2007)

lol Watch they add Leon from Re4.

my list for 3rd partiers


Leon
Ada Wong(assist)
Raiden(clone of snake only faster and low weight)
Otocon(assist)
Custom Robo characters
Sora
Riku(clone of Sora only slower)
Cloud(he'd be a perfect canidate) 
Gumby
Viewtiful Joe
Hero(from DQ)
Lloyd Irving


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 2, 2007)

Digital Flareon said:


> I don't want more than three 3rd party characters. I just want Lucario, Ridley, and my Super Eevee in and then we'll talk about more 3rd party guys.



Yeah, your dream is very vague in the last character my friend......

@ Ryoshi

Kinda favoring the "Marth is better than Roy" thing with your list eh?


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 2, 2007)

PYRAMID HEAD


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 2, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Yeah, your dream is very vague in the last character my friend......
> 
> @ Ryoshi
> 
> Kinda favoring the "Marth is better than Roy" thing with your list eh?



Marth is better than Roy


----------



## Amano Ginji (Dec 2, 2007)

Im actually really looking foward to this game im a big super smash fan and this game seems to have a great hype and awesome new characters cant wait ^_^, it coems out a few days after my B-day which means ...<.<...>.> * runs and pre-orders * lol


----------



## bloody_ninja (Dec 2, 2007)

I am looking foward to this game a lot. I was never a pro at melee, but I participated in pro tournaments.

I'm am looking high as to dominating in this game.


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 2, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> More 3rd party...,
> 
> Simon Belmont, Captain Olimar, Megaman....... GOUKI, IPPO, ICHIGO!!!!



Simon is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) he'd look gay if they added him. I know they'll add megaman though (just as a Samus clone)


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Dec 2, 2007)

Ryoshi said:


> Marth is better than Roy



*No.* At least IMO.
I play both often, and Roy always does better then Marth. Roy looks cooler too lol.
Hopefully with this announcement, Roy will have a better chance of returning, what with the whole "More characters then you can imagine" thing lol.


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 2, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> *No.* At least IMO.
> I play both often, and Roy always does better then Marth. Roy looks cooler too lol.
> Hopefully with this announcement, Roy will have a better chance of returning, what with the whole "More characters then you can imagine" thing lol.



Roy is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Since when does a japanese voice actor sound british? When he's gay. If you say Roy is better then Marth you suck at SSBM and play with COM at level 1.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Dec 2, 2007)

Ryoshi said:


> Roy is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Since when does a japanese voice actor sound british? When he's gay. If you say Roy is better then Marth you suck at SSBM and play with COM at level 1.




lol! Your funny.


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 2, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> lol! Your funny.



I speak the truth


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Dec 2, 2007)

Ryoshi said:


> I speak the truth



Ok. I'll leave your ultimate knowledge alone then.
Excuse me while I go play level 1 comps with Roy.
Maybe if I practice enough, I'll be able to play Marth one day!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 2, 2007)

Ryoshi said:


> Roy is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Since when does a japanese voice actor sound british? When he's gay. If you say Roy is better then Marth you suck at SSBM and play with COM at level 1.



I agree with him........

Roy is only better than marth in strenght, nothing more.

Marth is superior to roy in every other way.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 2, 2007)

All right, cut the characters wars, people.

Take it to a Melee discussion or PMs.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 2, 2007)

So hey, who does everyone think the most likely third party chars are going to be? Or the ones you want most? (That are realistic)

I would die happy to see Phoenix Wright, Knuckles, and Lloyd from Symphonia. I think Megaman is a shoo-in, and everyone seems to think Simon Belmont too. I wonder just how many 3rd parties there will be...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 2, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> *No.* At least IMO.
> I play both often, and Roy always does better then Marth. Roy looks cooler too lol.
> Hopefully with this announcement, Roy will have a better chance of returning, what with the whole "More characters then you can imagine" thing lol.



I agree, always liked playing as Roy more. Marth is too transy for me. Whenever I fought him in his white costume it looked like a wedding dress 

Also, I expect an AMAZING update on the day that Brawl was supposed to come out.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 2, 2007)

SE is on the same disc as Brawl? When did this happen? 

I thought it was on a separate disc, but the same package.
Eh? It's like the universe pulled a prank on me.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 2, 2007)

Pyramid Head should get in.

Pyramid Head rapes everyone. 


If Raiden got in as an AT, he should run around the stage naked and cartwheel people.


btw Roy wins for ginger pride kthnxgb.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Dec 2, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> All right, cut the characters wars, people.
> 
> Take it to a Melee discussion or PMs.







Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Also, I expect an AMAZING update on the day that Brawl was supposed to come out.



Indeed.



Solid Snake said:


> SE is on the same disc as Brawl? When did this happen?
> 
> I thought it was on a separate disc, but the same package.
> Eh? It's like the universe pulled a prank on me.



You and me both, haha.


----------



## Noah (Dec 2, 2007)

And suddenly, I have a glimmer of hope for a Mike Jones appearance.

I really hope that when he says 'more 3rd party', he's referring to the villain characters. Brawl needs Ocelot and Shadow/Metal Sonic/Robotnik. If Megaman actually does make it in, the could mean Bass or Sigma, depending which version we get. Unless all of Wily's moves involved summoning Robot Masters, I wouldn't see him as a playable character.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 2, 2007)

If anyone is going to be in from Megaman aside from Megaman, it'd be Zero. My logic is flawless.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 2, 2007)

:3 @ the story mode not being 8 fucking minutes like in Melee.

You know who would be a badass character who doesn't look badass at all? Kid Dracula. And no, before my bias liking of Castlevania comes to mind with this, he is not a Castlevania character. He is a parody, like his entire game.

He kicks ass for one reason; he fight a father and son duo of KKK wearing baddies.

I guess if there will be more characters, I guess that can rule both Simon and Megaman, who have around the same sense of importance on Nintendo's systems, and success in general.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 3, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I come bearing awesome news:




wow, Wii sports is selling like mad to the casuals this game will sell like mad to the hardcore... Seriously this is nuts :0

I'm calling it there will be at least 50 characters in brawl if not 60.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Dec 3, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> So hey, who does everyone think the most likely third party chars are going to be? Or the ones you want most? (That are realistic)
> 
> I would die happy to see Phoenix Wright, Knuckles, and Lloyd from Symphonia. I think Megaman is a shoo-in, and everyone seems to think Simon Belmont too. I wonder just how many 3rd parties there will be...



Bomberman, Bomberman
Vast destruction across the land
Makes a bomb, any size
And he's yours to customize

Look out! Here comesa Bombermannnnn





Digital Flareon said:


> Pyramid Head should get in.
> 
> Pyramid Head rapes everyone.
> 
> ...



Are you british...?


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm piss...went to IGN...some trolls gave SMG 0 out of 10.  Those same ppl gave OoT and WW as well as SM64 0 out of 10.  That gave other games good scores though.   Only Nintendo's.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 3, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> I'm piss...went to IGN...some trolls gave SMG 0 out of 10.  Those same ppl gave OoT and WW as well as SM64 0 out of 10.  That gave other games good scores though.   Only Nintendo's.



...Uh....

Welcome to the internet, pal.


----------



## TheWon (Dec 3, 2007)

So 4 minutes maybe more. What you guys think. Good update or Bad update. It is the 3rd you know.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 3, 2007)

Someone translate Feundesliste


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 3, 2007)

nvm...friends code and...chat?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 3, 2007)

..Friend lists

Failure month, take two.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 3, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> ..Friend lists
> 
> Failure month, take two.



clam down.....I was expecting this.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 3, 2007)

_Real men use items! _


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 3, 2007)

You can only have 64 friends it looks like to me... :/


----------



## Sairou (Dec 3, 2007)

"Nice Try, ROFL!"


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh screw this. Lame update.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 3, 2007)

Worst update ever. Even surpassing the Ice Climbers' Final Smash.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 3, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Even surpassing King D.'s Final Smash



But...but....

I'll go along..>_>


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 3, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> But...but....
> 
> I'll go along..>_>


Typo. Fixed


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 3, 2007)

Heh, I was about to say one cannot dis the double D and whatever moves he has.

But, lets turn this update good hmm?



I love how Smashboards is throwing a shitstorm over the comment, saying it's just sarcasm and getting all defensive.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 3, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Worst update ever. Even surpassing the Ice Climbers' Final Smash.


I liked the Ice Climbers' Final Smash. Some of us plan on playing as them you know.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 3, 2007)

Real Men Use Items
*goes on smashboardss*

LOL


----------



## Rocket Bear (Dec 3, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> _Real men use items! _



 I should really pay more attention to the screens. Took me like 10 minutes to find out what that was about. 

..but I concur 



Linkaro said:


> I'm piss...went to IGN...some trolls gave SMG 0 out of 10.  Those same ppl gave OoT and WW as well as SM64 0 out of 10.  That gave other games good scores though.   Only Nintendo's.



How can you get worked up over that... 

...and it applies to SSBB, how?


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 3, 2007)

best update ever.


----------



## Xell (Dec 3, 2007)

Guys.. I assume we'll be seeing FINAL DESTINATION

FOX ONLY
NO TIME LIMIT
FINAL DESTINATION
GO!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 3, 2007)

Xell said:


> Guys.. I assume we'll be seeing FINAL DESTINATION
> 
> FOX ONLY
> NO TIME LIMIT
> ...



FUCK THAT.

ICE CLIMBERS ONLY
5 MINUTE TIME LIMIT WITH 5 LIVE STOCK
BATTLESHIP HALBERD
GO!


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 3, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> I should really pay more attention to the screens. Took me like 10 minutes to find out what that was about.
> 
> ..but I concur
> 
> ...



because I know they will give it a 0 when everyone will give it like a 9 o something and sue ign.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 3, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> because I know they will give it a 0 when everyone will give it like a 9 o something and sue ign.
> 
> and sue ign
> 
> sue ign





Is that a serious post?

Seriously...welcome to American Online! Did ya hear the Dreamcast is out?


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 3, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Is that a serious post?
> 
> Seriously...welcome to American Online! Did ya hear the Dreamcast is out?



Wasn't that dead?

lol.  but jokes aside....yeah...it's just...ugh...

So.....next update will also be from the option menu.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 3, 2007)

Lol nintendo and their fricking friendcodes

fun we have to share friendcodes AGAIN


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2007)

WTF is the comment on real men using items?

Is Sakurai just mad cuz he loses to those who dont? ..lol

Gotta say, update today sucked ASS!!!!!!

Goofy, you can't say ANYTHING about my post on how bad this update sucked, cuz you KNOW it sucked as well...

You posts are proof enough.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 3, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Lol nintendo and their fricking friendcodes
> 
> fun we have to share friendcodes AGAIN



hi slowpoke!!!!!!

well...I can't blame u.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 3, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Goofy, you can't say ANYTHING about my post on how bad this update sucked, cuz you KNOW it sucked as well...
> 
> You posts are proof enough.



You aren't saying something good sucked ass in this case. So yeah, I can't say anything shock of your dislike to it, because its fully warranted.

I guess SSBB friend lists are 65 people max, which would probably fill up with every single individual that has posted in this topic.


----------



## Shiron (Dec 3, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Lol nintendo and their fricking friendcodes
> 
> fun we have to share friendcodes AGAIN


You don't have to use friend codes...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 3, 2007)

Shiron said:


> You don't have to use friend codes...



That's worse than friend codes!

That's like...fighting either super smart, super stupid, or a mix in terms of "AI" 

It'd be like fighting the CPU but adding the element of the opponent actually making a open mistake.

I'd go in it a few times for lulz or to watch something if I am sick [which is rare]. Beyond that, I'd probably play against a CPU or someone from here if they gave me their 9 million digit friend code.

This is truly sad for anyone who thought Nintendo would do something winner with online; they never have nor will and it's time to accept the most un-streamlined, simplistic type of online when it comes to Nintendo and online for the most part.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> That's worse than friend codes!
> 
> That's like...fighting either super smart, super stupid, or a mix in terms of "AI"
> 
> ...



I agree.

IMO, why the HELL does nintendo insist on keeping these mother fucking friend code?

What do they see "easy" in giving someone a freakin 12 digit code and posting all over the place for others to add it, so they can just get a fucking error sooner or later....

This is the only thing that pisses me off about nintendo, along with the fact that they are open to all games coming out for it..

Why don't they just cut the crap and keep it strict on what companies can make games like mocrsoft and sony do for their systems?

........ ohh, sugar rush.... im dont now....


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 3, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I come bearing awesome news:


but were are the famitsu scan? until i see scan and some one translated im not gonna believe that


----------



## Jazz (Dec 3, 2007)

I wanna be first on everyone's friends list


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2007)

Sorry bro, that a-hole Santen Kesshun and I have a beef with each other, and gotta kick ass...

Im pretty sure I know who the victor would be though...

Mhehehehe.... HAHAHA.... *HAAA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!*


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2007)

You asshole.... You *ASSHOLE!!!!!!*

HOW THE HELL DID YOU GET TI ALREADY?!!?!?

SON OF A *BITCH!!!!!*

.....damn ASSHOLE!!!!!!!!!

....WTF?!!?!??!?!!?


----------



## K-deps (Dec 3, 2007)

WTF IS THAT
I really hope that somehow thats fake
My god that better be fake


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 3, 2007)

Bacon bacon, or glorious bacon. I am shaken...for that bacon.


----------



## K-deps (Dec 3, 2007)

*FUCK FUCK*

*IF THAT IS YOUR GAME IM BEYOND PISSED 
IM GONNA JUMP YOU WITH SHION*



really hopes that its fake


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 3, 2007)

This update serious disappointed me.... 

Guess, I'll have to wait for tomorrow's. 

And today was the original release date of the game too.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 3, 2007)

bullshit honestly bullshit


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 3, 2007)

I'll put up a screenshot if I can get my damn camera working here...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 3, 2007)

NM no point in trying to fool people

well atleast im not falling for it


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 3, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> I agree with him........
> 
> Roy is only better than marth in strenght, nothing more.
> 
> Marth is superior to roy in every other way.



Thank you.


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 3, 2007)

If that's real, which I doubt, then I'll hunt you down with all the other members who'll come.


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 3, 2007)

If that was truly real,there's _no way_ you'd take time to leave it right next to a receipt,take a picture of it,upload it,then post here 
At least I wouldnt miss a second playing it.

Awesome photomanip/printed boxart


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 3, 2007)

I can 100% swear there is no photoshop involved, no friggin' joke on that one.

Pics in a minute...


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _He is a man, a man of Rock, a man of Mega_ 





lol, sry, I kinda had to...


*Spoiler*: _Wii remote controls_ 







*Spoiler*: _Don't act like you wouldn't do the same damn thing..._ 







*Spoiler*: _FALCON..._ 



PUNCH!!!



*Spoiler*: _Don't worry, that was the last joke. Here's the screenshot_ 







*Spoiler*: _Thanks for playing!_ 



Quotes of the day, thanx for the lawlz:



"Shion" said:


> You asshole.... You *ASSHOLE!!!!!!*
> 
> HOW THE HELL DID YOU GET TI ALREADY?!!?!?
> 
> ...





Chaps said:


> WTF IS THAT
> I really hope that somehow thats fake
> My god that better be fake





"Shion" said:


> WHAT IS THIS Mother*FUCKING SHIT?!?!?!?!?*
> 
> Somebody JUMP this *MOTHA FUCKA!!!!*...
> 
> DAMN IT!!! FUCKING ASSHOLE!!!!!!!!!!!





*Spoiler*: _Oh, you want an explanation?_ 




No, it's not photoshop'd. It's just one of those prerelease boxes GameStop puts on the shelves along with a paid-off preorder receipt... xDDD

Also, that receipt says Quebec and is in French... xDDD

The game isn't finished, so there's no disc. I mean seriously, how gullible do you have to be...? xDDD


----------



## Masaki (Dec 3, 2007)

Haha.

If you didn't post that, I was going to ask for a picture of the disc.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 3, 2007)

HAHHAHAHAHAHAAA! My god I can't believe people fell for that. :rofl

Pyramid Head would have fun with you easily swayed bitches.


----------



## K-deps (Dec 3, 2007)

Im ashamed in myself right now
but that "it spins" pic made me feel better


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 3, 2007)

Happy *S*hould've *H*ad *I*t *T*oday (*SHIT*) Day!


nmaster64 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Oh, you want an explanation?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Spoiler: Solid Snake Says 



Y
Spoiler:  



O
Spoiler:  



U
Spoiler:  




Spoiler:  



S
Spoiler:  



U
Spoiler:  



C
Spoiler:  



K
Spoiler:  



.


























*
Seriously, I would've been happier if you had actually gotten it. Hm? Oh yeah, today's update sucked as well. I'm expecting greater things later on in the week.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 3, 2007)

Solid Snake said:


> Happy *S*hould've *H*ad *I*t *T*oday (*SHIT*) Day!



No no, it's...

Happy Bereft of Brawl Day!


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 3, 2007)

> Bereft. Noun.
> Definition: Deprived. _
> They are bereft of their senses.
> He is bereft of all happiness.
> NF is bereft of Brawl._


Oh...now I get it.

Anyway, at the rate the character updates are going it looks like Sakurai intends to keep a good portion of the playable roster hidden from us this time before the release date considering the interview with Famitsu.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 3, 2007)

man... i can't believe Nintendo is soo insistent on friend codes and typing messages... i thought they delayed the game 2 months to include a non-friend code system and a voice chat feature


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 3, 2007)

Voice chat is still possible for friend matches.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 3, 2007)

its probably a preorder


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 3, 2007)

update was cool, I didn't know you could play it online...That brings a lot of disconnectors with it just like with that football game thingy.

Oh, And Friend codes suck, just make a search feature...


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 3, 2007)

Urrggh...they're running out of game modes[arn't they?!] so I wonder what they'll monotnously update us with now?
yayz How to play


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 3, 2007)

They still have All-Star and whatever Multi-Man thing (if they plan on doing that again).


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2007)

Zed said:


> update was cool, I didn't know you could play it online...That brings a lot of disconnectors with it just like with that football game thingy.
> 
> Oh, And Friend codes suck, just make a search feature...



How did you NOT know that SSBB will have Online?


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 4, 2007)

Today's update is a cutscene!

[YOUTUBE]09JQdp3Tqw4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 4, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Today's update is a cutscene!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]09JQdp3Tqw4[/YOUTUBE]



and why would I believe anything that was posted on Aug. 18 2007 if it was loaded today?

and a song from Barney and one of the worse Sonic games ever,


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 4, 2007)

Alright, sorry to bring this up, but I went through 10 of the latest pages and didn't see a link to Sakurai's Interview.  Anyone kind enough to show me a link to it?


----------



## Sairou (Dec 4, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Alright, sorry to bring this up, but I went through 10 of the latest pages and didn't see a link to Sakurai's Interview.  Anyone kind enough to show me a link to it?


Lol, it's just a rumor currently. Some korean site created a rumor saying that there's a new famitsu interview with sakurai. =D


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 4, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Alright, sorry to bring this up, but I went through 10 of the latest pages and didn't see a link to Sakurai's Interview.  Anyone kind enough to show me a link to it?



um...I ever heard of it but keep these stuff with salt.  This may nit be true and the last I need is for everyone to go "FU PPL!  BAHBAHBHAHBAHAHAAH TROLLING LOL" crap.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 4, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> and why would I believe anything that was posted on Aug. 18 2007 if it was loaded today?
> 
> and a song from Barney and one of the worse Sonic games ever,



The question is, why _wouldn't_ you? 

I'd believe it!


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 4, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> The question is, why _wouldn't_ you?
> 
> I'd believe it!



because today's or tomorrow's to be exact is all about returning Pokemon.

I get Mew's CD though.  NO TOUCHIE!!!


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 4, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> because today's or tomorrow's to be exact is all about returning Pokemon.
> 
> I get Mew's CD though.  NO TOUCHIE!!!



somehow I sense disappointment.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 4, 2007)

Look at that update! Wow they're getting desperate huh?


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 4, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Look at that update! Wow they're getting desperate huh?



nice photo edit.  The text is different.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 4, 2007)

awaw aw....don't give me that.  Today's update was pretty decent....unless ppl does believe in that T update of yours.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 4, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> um...I ever heard of it but keep these stuff with salt.  This may nit be true and the last I need is for everyone to go "FU PPL!  BAHBAHBHAHBAHAHAAH TROLLING LOL" crap.



I honestly doubt it's true, as the games been rated, so the game is done, all thats left is polishing. It's as true as that rumor of Famitsu covering the 360 Castlevania, a rumor made from an unreliable source.

Also "RANDOM TROLLING AT  THE SHITTY UPDATE ANGERING SOMEONE". You seem to take it so seriously when people whine about bad updates huh? >__>


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 4, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I honestly doubt it's true, as the games been rated, so the game is done, all thats left is polishing. It's as true as that rumor of Famitsu covering the 360 Castlevania, a rumor made from an unreliable source.
> 
> Also "RANDOM TROLLING AT  THE SHITTY UPDATE ANGERING SOMEONE". You seem to take it so seriously when people whine about bad updates huh? >__>



.....I might.


----------



## kewlmyc (Dec 4, 2007)

Is it me or do the pokemon models look like they should still be on the gamecube?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 4, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Is it me or do the pokemon models look like they should still be on the gamecube?



They were probably simple ports from those models.

Lots of companies take things from older games for constraints or lazyness.

Besides, none of those Pokemon warrant a new model.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 4, 2007)

.....so we have been failed again eh?

Hows about I e-mail this motha fucka ang give him a piece of my mind?

WTF? No more "new pokemon" but deoxys?


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Dec 4, 2007)

is Saki Amamiya going to be the last new character?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 4, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> is Saki Amamiya going to be the last new character?



He's an assist trophy, so the last one was Dedede.

I think they will show only one more, that being the last third party character.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Dec 4, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> He's an assist trophy, so the last one was Dedede.
> 
> I think they will show only one more, that being the last third party character.



Last...?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 4, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Last...?



If you look on the site, there are 11 newcomers and 12 vets. I have a feeling they will make it 12/12 and by doing that, showing the "last" character before the release of the game.

Make sense?


----------



## Rocket Bear (Dec 4, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> If you look on the site, there are 11 newcomers and 12 vets. I have a feeling they will make it 12/12 and by doing that, showing the "last" character before the release of the game.
> 
> Make sense?



Ah, yeah I forgot that was your philosophy xP Makes sense. I was just implying that we may get more 3rd partyers 

Do you think they'd actually keep the others secret if there end up being more than 3...? I'd kind of doubt it considering that they'd bring that much more hype to the game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 4, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Ah, yeah I forgot that was your philosophy xP Makes sense. I was just implying that we may get more 3rd partyers
> 
> Do you think they'd actually keep the others secret if there end up being more than 3...? I'd kind of doubt it considering that they'd bring that much more hype to the game.



It depends on who the other characters would be. If there are third party characters that aren't shown on the site unrelated to the third party characters on the site, they will probably be given away on the title screen with company copyrights. 

I think if we get more playable third party characters, they will be from series already introduced, like say, Raiden from Metal Gear, or Knuckles from Sonic.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 4, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> .....so we have been failed again eh?
> 
> Hows about I e-mail this motha fucka ang give him a piece of my mind?
> 
> WTF? No more "new pokemon" but deoxys?



well...we might need to know what PKMN made the cut.

and no it was not all fali.  At least Mew and Ceibi do more than just appear.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 4, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> It depends on who the other characters would be. If there are third party characters that aren't shown on the site unrelated to the third party characters on the site, they will probably be given away on the title screen with company copyrights.
> 
> I think if we get more playable third party characters, they will be from series already introduced, like say, Raiden from Metal Gear, or Knuckles from Sonic.



So you believe that Sakurai will leave the characters at 12/12?

So, when the game comes out, will he announce MORE new characters that are unlockable?

Cuz just 24 characters is a ripoff compared to how many there are in Melee.....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 4, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> So you believe that Sakurai will leave the characters at 12/12?
> 
> So, when the game comes out, will he announce MORE new characters that are unlockable?
> 
> Cuz just 24 characters is a ripoff compared to how many there are in Melee.....



Probably. Sakurai updated the Melee site with hidden characters after the game came out.

The only ones we know who are hidden so far on the site are third party characters.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 4, 2007)

Cool...^^^

I have another question...

The interview with Sakurai and Fumitsu.... do we have any proof it's real?

I don't wanna be fooled with fals thoughts about more 3rd party characters and more ne ones either, without knowing that it was a real interview....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 4, 2007)

Seems it was fake.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 4, 2007)

*WTF??!!!!!?!?!?*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 4, 2007)

Lols.

If someone posts a source of information without pics, its mostly fake.

Considering we have seen or heard NOTHING of these elsewhere at this point, it seems fucking fake.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 4, 2007)

I know it is, NSider 2 are a bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who lie ALL THE TIME


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 4, 2007)

Mario said:


> NSider 2 are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Fixed for just blunt full truth.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, yep.  Pretty much.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 4, 2007)

I hate stupid Nsider...

I should send THEM and e-mail as well....

Shit, how the hell will this game be the shit, if only 24 characters are gonna be in?!?!

(not including the other secret characters we MIGHT not know about....)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 4, 2007)

Dude....24 was the starting roster in Melee, WITH clones.

We have 23 on the site so far, all original and not cloney. That is the shit.

Add other characters we haven't seen, thats around 30 the minimum. So no need to complain.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 4, 2007)

Ah, Goofy.  The silencer to Shion's handgun...


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 4, 2007)

Characters don't necessarily even have to be playable. They can either end up as part of the starting roster, a secret character, a third party character, an assist trophy, a Subspace Emissary boss, a Pokemon, a background design (Kraid), etc. I'd prefer it if the limit was below 50, that way there's no chance of Marvel v. Capcom-ing it.


*Spoiler*: _Still Waiting For_ 




*Spoiler*: _Final Smashes_ 




Zero Suit Samus
Snake
Sonic
King Dedede
Zelda




*Spoiler*: _Special Moves_ 




Kirby
Pikachu
Samus
Zelda
Bowser
Donkey Kong
Yoshi
Peach
Ice Climbers







That's a lot of veterans waiting under Special Moves, unless Sakurai doesn't want to bother mentioning the unchanged movesets from Melee (albeit some changes like Yoshi's Up+B adding to his jump) which I hope he does. At this point of 4 weeks with no 12th newcomer (probably the last 3rd party member), I have to agree with Goofy's theory of saving him/her/it for last. Until then, I guess I can wait for the last two remaining stages in the meantime. *AND SNAKE'S FS.*


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 4, 2007)

Mew and Celebi bring goodies for us now! 

vv Dis mah favrit legend!


I can definitely tell that's the Gamecube Melee model. I kinda wish the pokeball characters had a little more detail, but it's not like I'm going to be busy staring at them during a fight, so it's okay.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 4, 2007)

You're not gonna look at MY (*winkwink*) crotch but the detailed that...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 4, 2007)

Link removed

if only this was real


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 4, 2007)

^lolz that was awsome


----------



## Xell (Dec 4, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Link removed
> 
> if only this was real



Oh god... Make it so.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 4, 2007)

Side + B - presses enemy

Down + B - breaks enemy's psyche lock

Up + B - gets spiritual boost from Mia and rises up. Works as attack and recover move

B - holding down B button would bring up the pointer on screen like the one when you examine something in PW games. While you control the pointer Phoenix stands still thinking, when you release the B button the objection bubble appears where you pointed damaging all the enemies nearby (if any). 

Final smash - the giant silouete of judge appears in the background (the one from the beginning of the 1st case of PW:JFA) and smashes the enemies with hammer three times announcing to them the guilty verdict


do want


----------



## Jazz (Dec 4, 2007)

V-Kun: DO WANT


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 4, 2007)

Phoenix would be the greatest newcomer ever but he just screams AT.

Assuming Capcom and Megaman join the fray, he'd be my #1 wish for a Capcom other franchise AT.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 4, 2007)

Link removed
Link removed

Props to the guy who made these. My favorite ones are Boshi, gangster DK, Dry Bones Bowser, and Team Rocket Pokemon Trainer. Although I couldn't help but notice there were none for Snake. 

Don't worry Snake, you'll have your day.


Vegitto-kun said:


> Link removed
> 
> if only this was real


----------



## Lee1993 (Dec 4, 2007)

the name of the thread changed gave up on CFalcon


----------



## Jazz (Dec 4, 2007)

SECOND VIDEO AT 1:09

FUCK YEAH


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 4, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Side + B - presses enemy
> 
> Down + B - breaks enemy's psyche lock
> 
> ...



I came because I read that set and watched that vid. 


Solid Snake those are nice videos too.
I like Female Pokemon Trainer (Yay, the heroine from FR/LG! Could do without the bows, though. ugh.), Dark Suit Samus (I really like the rusted steel look to that suit, That's why it barely beats Phazon Suit as my favorite.), Dry Bones Bowser (That was a fucking creative edit, imo.), Village Link (), Dr. Mario('Nuff said.), and SFA Fox(Also 'nuff said.)

There weren't any Kirby ones either. But there are these delicious images to tease us.

Link removed

Snake/Lucario/Lip/Midna/Ridley/Ike and MetaKnight Kirbys are especially tasty to meeeee...*devours them*


----------



## Lee1993 (Dec 4, 2007)

Solid Snake said:


> Characters don't necessarily even have to be playable. They can either end up as part of the starting roster, a secret character, a third party character, an assist trophy, a Subspace Emissary boss, a Pokemon, a background design (Kraid), etc. I'd prefer it if the limit was below 50, that way there's no chance of Marvel v. Capcom-ing it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Still Waiting For_
> ...


umm they had a vid where sonic went super already it was in one of the demos


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 4, 2007)

^The point is that the Dojo hasn't covered it yet.


----------



## Lee1993 (Dec 4, 2007)

well ok then 
what should Zero Suit Samus's Final Smash be


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 4, 2007)

Lee1993 said:


> well ok then
> what should Zero Suit Samus's Final Smash be



I would post a slowpoke pic but I have none suitable for your situation.

so I'll just 

ZSS's Final Smash is turning back into normal Samus.


----------



## Lee1993 (Dec 4, 2007)

stfu now leave me alone


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 4, 2007)

Lee1993 said:


> the name of the thread changed gave up on CFalcon



C. Falcon is coming tomorrow... 

Or we'll just get more shit like this.


----------



## TheWon (Dec 4, 2007)

*Smash Kingdom: The Ultimate Smash Bros Flash*

From the Creator of Bowser's Kingdom. Comes the Ultimate Smash Flash Movie.

This has been a project I have been working on for a while now, it is a compilation of skits I have created based on Super Smash Bros Brawl. If you did not know already, the official site of the game has been giving out daily updates.
Now with regards to this flash, these jokes are based off of the updates given from  If you haven't been enlightened by them, I suggest you go there and embrace the glory that is Brawl. As such it is my request that you do not give out random shouts of ignorance like "Sonic is not in Brawl" Because he totally is, you should check the updates before you say something. Also, yes I know, Geno and Megaman are not official, I'm just hoping that they do get in, at any rate I hope you enjoy this movie..

Very interesting

If you haven't watched Bowser Kingdom, or Super Mario Bros Z check both of them out.


----------



## Lee1993 (Dec 4, 2007)

lol
if something stupid happenes then i wont go untill friday every week and check the weeks worth and get dissapointed all at once


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 4, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Phoenix would be the greatest newcomer ever but he just screams AT.
> 
> Assuming Capcom and Megaman join the fray, he'd be my #1 wish for a Capcom other franchise AT.



he can use his fingeras smash attack

his final smash would probably involve the judge


----------



## Lee1993 (Dec 4, 2007)

ya if i could gess the judge sends them to jail and they r stunned momentarily


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 4, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Very interesting


Gold. 

This receives the Solid Snake Bullet Wound of Approval.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 4, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> From the Creator of Bowser's Kingdom. Comes the Ultimate Smash Flash Movie.
> 
> This has been a project I have been working on for a while now, it is a compilation of skits I have created based on Super Smash Bros Brawl. If you did not know already, the official site of the game has been giving out daily updates.
> Now with regards to this flash, these jokes are based off of the updates given from  If you haven't been enlightened by them, I suggest you go there and embrace the glory that is Brawl. As such it is my request that you do not give out random shouts of ignorance like "Sonic is not in Brawl" Because he totally is, you should check the updates before you say something. Also, yes I know, Geno and Megaman are not official, I'm just hoping that they do get in, at any rate I hope you enjoy this movie..
> ...


That was fantastic. Funniest flash vid  based off of a game I've seen since Phoenix Wrong.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 4, 2007)

Ahh...I want starman, Rosalina, Midna also playable

but first Megaman ofcourse


oh and alternative Pokemon trainers are also cool, like team rocket and such...If they would be creative they would...oh well..


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 4, 2007)

Mario said:


> I know it is, NSider 2 are a bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who lie ALL THE TIME





"Shion" said:


> I hate stupid Nsider...
> 
> I should send THEM and e-mail as well....
> 
> ...



hey hey hey.....I'm Nsider...er...well...use to...back then...still sign in.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 4, 2007)

Midna+Wolf Link. I made a set for that, I gotta dig it out from the perpetual black hole-mess that is my room. I also have sets for Ridley, Vaati, Olimar, Lucario, Super Eevee, Jill from Drill Dozer and a character from my own game I dreamed up floating around in there. Not to mention tons of mechanics and item ideas. (Like different weather-types appearing and affecting the stage and the players.)

I also saw this Chibi Robo and Tom Nook set somewhere on the internet before, I'll see if I can find them.

EDIT: Here's the Chibi Robo set: 

And also a Stafy set: 

He's got a lot of them. some of them I haven't seen before, sor I'll be doing some reading and comparing.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 4, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Very interesting


lol Magikarp


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 4, 2007)

Seeing as how Wario turns into Wario-Man, I think I would have preferred if Link's FS would have been to transform into Wolf Link from TP instead. Well, I guess that would have been a large spoiler when they showed the '06 trailer. The most I would ever ask for would be for the players to be able to choose between one of four (directional) final smashes once they get a hold of the Smash Ball. That way there would be a large variety of possibilities instead of, after a while, everyone is aware of what move you will pull because there are set Final Smashes for certain characters where you cannot control them at all.

But I suppose that's asking for too much considering the time constraints for a massive last minute idea. It would still be a pretty good idea though. (But in case they announce it later on, I can say I called it )


----------



## Volken (Dec 4, 2007)

Final smashes already seem pretty damn cheap to me. Worrying about 4 different FS would be too much.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 4, 2007)

Solid Snake said:


> Seeing as how Wario turns into Wario-Man, I think I would have preferred if Link's FS would have been to transform into Wolf Link from TP instead. Well, I guess that would have been a large spoiler when they showed the '06 trailer. The most I would ever ask for would be for the players to be able to choose between one of four (directional) final smashes once they get a hold of the Smash Ball. That way there would be a large variety of possibilities instead of, after a while, everyone is aware of what move you will pull because there are set Final Smashes for certain characters where you cannot control them at all.
> 
> But I suppose that's asking for too much considering the time constraints for a massive last minute idea. It would still be a pretty good idea though. (But in case they announce it later on, I can say I called it )



Four is a bit much, three or two leaves more room for other stuff, and the unpredictability of it is still intact.

The idea benefits Samus/ZSS and Zelda/Sheik fans who prefer a certain form over another. So it is a potential idea for the inevitable sequel, which will take about, hmmmm...ten-fifteen years to come. Hopefully I will be successful in the industry by then with my original IP.


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 4, 2007)

Solid Snake said:


> Seeing as how Wario turns into Wario-Man, I think I would have preferred if Link's FS would have been to transform into Wolf Link from TP instead. Well, I guess that would have been a large spoiler when they showed the '06 trailer. The most I would ever ask for would be for the players to be able to choose between one of four (directional) final smashes once they get a hold of the Smash Ball. That way there would be a large variety of possibilities instead of, after a while, everyone is aware of what move you will pull because there are set Final Smashes for certain characters where you cannot control them at all.
> 
> But I suppose that's asking for too much considering the time constraints for a massive last minute idea. It would still be a pretty good idea though. (But in case they announce it later on, I can say I called it )



I hope there will be a way to turn off the final smashes.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 4, 2007)

Maybe 4 is an exaggeration (a lot), but I'm suggesting for more than one FS to add to the unpredictability factor of matches since the player with the Smash Ball will get to choose. Until they perform it, the opponents will have to guess instead of knowing beforehand. Even just 2 Final Smashes are good enough for me.

Very random thought coming in here, but I hope they include the animal buddies from Donkey Kong Country (Winky) as AT's. DK's already a heavyweight character, so it shouldn't look to awkward if the other heavies get on them.


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 4, 2007)

Eh,I for one think multiple smashes would be cool,but I sorta doubt it.
I just wish they'd be able to incorporate those wonderful colour schemes for each character[the youtube videos].Seriously were awesome,and just a different colour isn't as great as those were.
But hey,beggars can't be choosey.
So Dec.15 is supposably the release for the starting lineup right?


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 4, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Eh,I for one think multiple smashes would be cool,but I sorta doubt it.
> I just wish they'd be able to incorporate those wonderful colour schemes for each character[the youtube videos].Seriously were awesome,and just a different colour isn't as great as those were.
> But hey,beggars can't be choosey.
> So Dec.15 is supposably the release for the starting lineup right?



Starting lineup?!


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 4, 2007)

CoroCoro magazine will be revealing the entire starting line-up by December 15th, yeah.



We'll probably learn sooner though because magazines articles leak all the time. 

For example, we had a picture of the new D/P starters from CoroCoro before you could technically buy the magazine in Japan. Shounen Jump raws being available on the internet before Japanese stores is a good example too.


----------



## Shiron (Dec 4, 2007)

Ryoshi said:


> I hope there will be a way to turn off the final smashes.


Going into the Item List and take off Smash Balls should take care of that.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 4, 2007)

I wish they'd include a good color editor


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 4, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> CoroCoro magazine will be revealing the entire starting line-up by December 15th, yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm scared.....

Shiron - But WHAT IF WE CAN'T?! THINK OF ALL THE NEWFAGS! lol THINK OF ALL THE NEWFAGS!!!!!! All the lvl 1 COM'rs WILL BE ANNOYING!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 4, 2007)

Wait a sec....

Why the hell would you want to take out the FS in the first place?

That's what made SSB series so much better to begin with.

Anyways, @Midna as playable character

She would not make a good one..

Go back to MvC2 and imagine that little robot that T-Bonne uses.... and now he is unlocked as a chacrater...

Now Imagine that little character in an SSBB stage.....

No, it's just one of those "NO" things...

Now, Midna ON Wolf Link would make a unique type of character...

I would support that, but Midna alone is just... NO...


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 4, 2007)

Dec. 15th = Maybe a surprise Wii Shop demo for Christmas too? (PLEASEPLEASEPLEASE)


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 4, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Wait a sec....
> 
> Why the hell would you want to take out the FS in the first place?
> 
> ...



It's gonna get old.....and who plays SSBM with items on?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 4, 2007)

Only beginners do^^^

If you are referring to the smash ball as an item that can hurt someone, it does not do anything until USED by a character..

It doesn't inflict damage on its own or anything...


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 4, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Only beginners do^^^
> 
> If you are referring to the smash ball as an item that can hurt someone, it does not do anything until USED by a character..
> 
> It doesn't inflict damage on its own or anything...



I know. Its just gonna get old.


----------



## Shiron (Dec 4, 2007)

Ryoshi said:


> It's gonna get old.....and who plays SSBM with items on?


Tons of people, such as myself, since we realize items are one of the things that makes the SSB series unique and not just some clone of Street Fighter or some other such game, only with different characters. 

Items add a sense of randomness and unpredictably to the matches, that make them all the more fun. That is, if you're actually playing it to have fun, and not just see who mastered Fox's moveset the best or something...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 4, 2007)

@Ryoshi

Ok...if thats how your opinion....

Cool, I guess....

I will most SURELY battle you when SSBB comes out...

Along with damn asshole Santen Kesshun...


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 4, 2007)

Don't make me say it....









*REAL MEN USE ITEMS*










I said it.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 4, 2007)

Shoulda seen that one coming...


----------



## furious styles (Dec 4, 2007)

lol


----------



## Uchiha Scorphion (Dec 5, 2007)

hehe, i love super smash bro xD i can't wait till brawl! 
does anyone know when it's coming out in australia? 
just adding, while researching on the net, i found this game which is like the anime version of super smash bro . it doesn't lookg as good but it looked pretty cool xD


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 5, 2007)

^Jump Super Stars... 

slowpoke.jpg


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 5, 2007)

So today I can't make it out but since it's blue...it is how to play section.

Wait...how to get a smash ball....plus music.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 5, 2007)

PS  nice to know the music isn't limit to just icon songs.

And I pity the fool who gets pity final smash ball


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 5, 2007)

Interesting... so we can fumble it. Samus sure hit Mario in the ball... I like the idea of Pity Final Smash but it's not so important to me. Lastly, I like the new music. Overall, decent update for me.


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 5, 2007)

What I like most about this update is that the music isn't just limited to the series included in the game. Yay for random songs!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 5, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> What I like most about this update is that the music isn't just limited to the series included in the game. Yay for random songs!


Does this mean even Phoenix Wright songs will be present (lol, present) even though the characters probably won't be?

Well, the whole random music thing makes sense. They do have Wii music in the collection.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow I love that X song. Sounds old school. Great addition if you ask me  And fumbling is a great idea too!


Unfortunately I'm not a fan of the pity smash. Reminds me of starfox assault where they give you the demon launcher after you die too much x____X

I really hope you can turn off the pity smash BUT KEEP the regular smash balls!!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 5, 2007)

^Well I assume you just have to not suck so much then, right? No wait, then the other person will get PFS.... I suppose it can't be that repetitive if you set the stock low.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 5, 2007)

If your winning that much giving someone a free kill seems fine to me, it's not gonna sway the game probably, more likely it just lets 'em go out swingin'...


----------



## Rocket Bear (Dec 5, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> ^Well I assume you just have to not suck so much then, right? No wait, then the other person will get PFS.... I suppose it can't be that repetitive if you set the stock low.



True. I wonder what exactly the requirements are to make it happen... I guess a 3 or 4 stock match would limit it though :]

...hmm that reminds me, I wonder if 99 stock will be the upper limit this time too 



nmaster64 said:


> If your winning that much giving someone a free kill seems fine to me, it's not gonna sway the game probably, more likely it just lets 'em go out swingin'...



Yeah true. It seems kind of cheap but it'll even things up. Hopefully you'll be playing with people around your skill level most of the time so ya won't need to worry about it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 5, 2007)

Shiron said:


> Tons of people, such as myself, since we realize items are one of the things that makes the SSB series unique and not just some clone of Street Fighter or some other such game, only with different characters.
> 
> Items add a sense of randomness and unpredictably to the matches, that make them all the more fun. That is, if you're actually playing it to have fun, and not just see who mastered Fox's moveset the best or something...



oh shi prepare for a flood of elitists to tell you how much of a noob you are


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 5, 2007)

I take both sides.

If I want to see who's best the best fighter, then it's 4-stock on Final D with no items.

If it's a bunch of people playin' for kicks, items on is how I like it.

Smash Ball must always be on for me though. MUST.

*REAL MEN USE SUPERS*


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 5, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I take both sides.
> 
> If I want to see who's best the best fighter, then it's 4-stock on Final D with no items.
> 
> ...


Un, I think I'll leave FS on always too, until I get bored with it if I ever.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 5, 2007)

:3 @ music from X in the game, a game by the original Star Fox team.

They are keeping with Melee I guess, with tracks based on games with no playable characters [Balloon Fight, Mach Rider]


----------



## HEATAQUA (Dec 5, 2007)

Great song but i hoping for a Character update


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 5, 2007)

Somehow a pretty good update, at least informative. And that music is awesome.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 5, 2007)

Well it's nice to finally confirm Smash Balls being in the Item Switch list so that people don't have to ask anymore (even when it obviously was going to). Ryoshi, this update was for you.

And Pity Smash applies when the character doing bad is -3 the second lowest character in score. On youtube there's a demo battle somewhere that proved this. A Samus died like 3 times before anyone else and she came back with a Final Smash.

Nice music update.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 5, 2007)

New title FTW. lawl'd.



TenshiOni said:


> *For the non-real men*, this update was for you.



Fixed.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 5, 2007)

Does the Pity Smash apply to stocks, or just a game under time limit only?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 5, 2007)

Why did the song make me nostalgic. Kinda reminded me of Sonic Adventure. Today was an interesting update. It's nice to know when you get on ass-kick mode you can cause a fumble. The pity smash is a good idea also. It's nice to give the weakest link a little boost. To even things out. Of course I'm sure with friends like mine, this option won't see the light of day


----------



## K!suke (Dec 5, 2007)

Does anybody else find the updates lately to be more than just lackluster? I think they need to come up with some worthwhile updates because for the last few weeks they have been just awful. The only update I liked was lame, which was the alternate colours. Dark Link stole mah soul...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 5, 2007)

K!suke said:


> Does anybody else find the updates lately to be more than just lackluster? I think they need to come up with some worthwhile updates because for the last few weeks they have been just awful. The only update I liked was lame, which was the alternate colours. Dark Link stole mah soul...



You missed the peak of the whining, which occurred at the widescreen update.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 5, 2007)

Yo look what I found!

Link removed


----------



## Banshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> Yo look what I found!
> 
> Link removed


that was amusing


----------



## Rocket Bear (Dec 5, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> Yo look what I found!
> 
> Link removed



 posted 3 pages ago. Am I the only one who goes back and looks at past posts T________T This topic isn't that hard to keep track of.

It is an awesome vid though :3


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 5, 2007)

Solid Snake said:


> Seeing as how Wario turns into Wario-Man, I think I would have preferred if Link's FS would have been to transform into Wolf Link from TP instead. Well, I guess that would have been a large spoiler when they showed the '06 trailer. The most I would ever ask for would be for the players to be able to choose between one of four (directional) final smashes once they get a hold of the Smash Ball. That way there would be a large variety of possibilities instead of, after a while, everyone is aware of what move you will pull because there are set Final Smashes for certain characters where you cannot control them at all.
> 
> But I suppose that's asking for too much considering the time constraints for a massive last minute idea. It would still be a pretty good idea though. (But in case they announce it later on, I can say I called it )


Refuted by the update the day right after?! Damn Sakurai and his mind-reading Psycho Mantis abilities! 

It'd still be a pretty cool idea though.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 5, 2007)

> Go back to MvC2 and imagine that little robot that T-Bonne uses.... and now he is unlocked as a chacrater...
> 
> Now Imagine that little character in an SSBB stage.....
> 
> No, it's just one of those "NO" things.


Bullshit. I'd run the servbot army 

<3 Legends

Not that I support the context in reference, but the point stands. Servbots are fucking awesome.


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 5, 2007)

Well,today wasn't a total waste.
I keep thinking they'll eventually run out of stuff but they keep proving me wrong >_<


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 5, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Well,today wasn't a total waste.
> I keep thinking they'll eventually run out of stuff but they keep proving me wrong >_<



I think most of the stuff they are showing is stuff you will be able to access right at the start of the game.

Well, beyond Snake, Sonic, and some SE scenes.


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 5, 2007)

Now final smashes will have a little more excitement and less complaints of no hope. JUST ATTACK THEM PEOPLE!


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 5, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I think most of the stuff they are showing is stuff you will be able to access right at the start of the game.
> 
> Well, beyond Snake, Sonic, and some SE scenes.



That's what im starting to think now too,but are they going to continue it all towards Feb. 10? or are they gonna have a point where start slowly leaking stuff out.
Probaly the former one,but with some extras.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 5, 2007)

I think they will start leaking stuff out, but thats not to say this is the chunk of the game.

Unlike Tetsuya Nomura's lies about KH2 and it's coverage in magazines, what we have seen IS probably the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 5, 2007)

Today's update was unnesasary


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> @Ryoshi
> 
> Ok...if thats how your opinion....
> 
> ...



I can't wait.


----------



## Xell (Dec 5, 2007)

Mario said:


> Today's update was unnesasary



LoL INTENREY


----------



## Timur Lane (Dec 5, 2007)

K!suke said:


> Does anybody else find the updates lately to be more than just lackluster? I think they need to come up with some worthwhile updates because for the last few weeks they have been just awful. The only update I liked was lame, which was the alternate colours. Dark Link stole mah soul...



Actually, i think that the reason we are getting such lackluster updates now is because there will be a real big one soon.

Or maybe it is because Sakurai wants to get the lame stuff out of the way so he can focus one the awesome.


----------



## TheWon (Dec 5, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> posted 3 pages ago. Am I the only one who goes back and looks at past posts T________T This topic isn't that hard to keep track of.
> 
> It is an awesome vid though :3



Thanks for the Reps. I'm the one who posted that link. So with last nights update. We learn that songs that sound good can be added. What Song from a Nintendo Game you would want in Brawl for a stage?


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 5, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> New title FTW. lawl'd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixedfixed 




jodecideion said:


> Thanks for the Reps. I'm the one who posted that link. So with last nights update. We learn that songs that sound good can be added. What Song from a Nintendo Game you would want in Brawl for a stage?



OHOHOH! I Have lots of answers to this. Hmmmm.....



*Spoiler*: _Mewtwo's Theme from Pokemon Stadium_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2p6AUFK2d4[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: _Pokemon Diamond and Pearl Legendary Trio Battle Music_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXsBks4HRls[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: _Pokemon RSE Regi Trio Battle Music_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7SrUYEKMOg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: _Pokemon Colosseum Final Boss_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbVDqZgVaOg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: _Pokemon Colosseum RSE Trainer Battle Remix_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxBpgI22SNg[/YOUTUBE]




This is only the tip of the iceberg. And the only Pokemon ones. 
I'll make more posts of songs I'd love to hear in Brawl.


----------



## MeleePwnNoobs (Dec 5, 2007)

bill cosby for brawl


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 5, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]lV8nOLsf9HU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 5, 2007)

^^That would make an epic Brawl music too.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 5, 2007)

Old classic [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=NR-XXlVBVjU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 6, 2007)

Tonight's update: 

*How to purchase Smash Bros Brawl for your Wii Console.

You must first leave your house and head to the store.

Don't forget your wallet!

Others will attempt to get the game before you, so punish them with a Smash Attack!

Is it okay to have a French section in the instruction manual? I hate to say it but we really have thought of everything.*


I called it.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 6, 2007)

what's today?

DDD FS


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 6, 2007)

Hmm, I wonder just how much painful that is. Well at least it's new. That leaves Zelda's and Snake's Final Smash to be revealed... and also Sonic's (for the Dojo anyway).


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 6, 2007)

Looks like the updates are getting good again, maybe Christmas day we'll get a new 3rd party character.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Dec 6, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Looks like the updates are getting good again, maybe Christmas day we'll get a new 3rd party character.



 I wouldn't call that good. Just inevitable =P


----------



## HEATAQUA (Dec 6, 2007)

King Dedede's Final Smash is awesome!


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 6, 2007)

HEATAQUA said:


> King Dedede's Final Smash is awesome!



So is your mom in bed!


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 6, 2007)

He's right. You can't tell at all how good/bad it is from the screen shots. 

Anyway, with Dedede down, there are only 4 Final Smashes left (2 of which we know, 2 of which we don't):

Zelda
Zero Suit Samus
Snake
Sonic

Assuming the CocoCoro magazine is revealing all info about the starting line-up, I'm expecting Zelda's and ZSS's to be posted by the end of next week.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 6, 2007)

do want


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 6, 2007)

Lolz, I has two words for any European user who wants Brawl;

After June.

RAW8


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 6, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Lolz, I has two words for any European user who wants Brawl;
> 
> After June.
> 
> RAW8



Life, why must you mock me like this?!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 6, 2007)

Fuck you nintendo FUCK YOU = the thoughts of every single european gamer


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 6, 2007)

LMAO, Japan doesn't care about European people...

All those who bitched about Sony doing the same thing and being so evil for it have to eat their words now.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 6, 2007)

......ouch...

For once, I'm proud to be an American.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 6, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> All those who bitched about Sony doing the same thing and being so evil for it have to eat their words now.



Shockingly, there has been at least one poster in the Game Department who actually approved Sony's evil doings for pushing the PS3 so far back for Europe.

I hope to God noone plays such a ploy in this topic for Brawl, because the time that happened with the PS3, I got my first warning from the staff XD.

Besides, doesn't Nintendo of Europe translate from the US version into other languages and NOT from the original Japanese? That would explain the delays always after the US version with big RPG's and the like.


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 6, 2007)

Eh,dunno if I'm expecting too much,but I was hoping for a more,how you say,_creative_ FS for DDD.
Sorta like how i was dissapointed with Diddy's;All it is to me is an amped up version of their special moves >_<;;


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 6, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Shockingly, there has been at least one poster in the Game Department who actually approved Sony's evil doings for pushing the PS3 so far back for Europe.
> 
> I hope to God noone plays such a ploy in this topic for Brawl, because the time that happened with the PS3, I got my first warning from the staff XD.
> 
> Besides, doesn't Nintendo of Europe translate from the US version into other languages and NOT from the original Japanese? That would explain the delays always after the US version with big RPG's and the like.



its because nintendo of europe is HORRIBLE


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2007)

Update today was actually something NEW...

I kind of liked it...

Just the fact that a whole bunch of waddle dees and those spiked guys walking around is his final smash kind of turned off my SSBB orgasm a little bit....

I expected his FS to be a random pick of one of the monsters he used to sick on Kirby in the show...

Oh well...


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 6, 2007)

That list would make me more than satisfied. Sure there's some I'd miss, like Simon, but just having that much awesomeness would totally do it for me.

LOL ANIMAL CROSSING VILLAGER

I TOTALLY CALLED IT, I SAID THERE WAS GONNA BE A PLAYABLE AC CHARACTER. MOTHER F'ING CALLED IT. BUT NO! EVERYONE CALLED ME CRAZY! WELL NOW WHO'S THE CRAZY ONE MOTHA SPANKERS! ALGEBRAIC!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 6, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> I like this list.
> 
> But I do not understand why Simon Belmont would be left out.
> 
> ...



Realistically, Simon has no fucking chance because of the mainstays of the series, like Holy Water, Crosses, etc.

Nintendo knows that stuff isn't for kids, so that rules out such a character.


----------



## Xell (Dec 6, 2007)

Ness? I doubt it.. 

I'll believe this when I see it.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> That list would make me more than satisfied. Sure there's some I'd miss, like Simon, but just having that much awesomeness would totally do it for me.
> 
> LOL ANIMAL CROSSING VILLAGER
> 
> I TOTALLY CALLED IT, I SAID THERE WAS GONNA BE A PLAYABLE AC CHARACTER. MOTHER F'ING CALLED IT. BUT NO! EVERYONE CALLED ME CRAZY! WELL NOW WHO'S THE CRAZY ONE MOTHA SPANKERS! ALGEBRAIC!



It's not confirmed my friend....

So we still think you're crazy...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 6, 2007)

my friend also thinks there will be a AC character


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 6, 2007)

That list looks highly doubtful in my eyes...


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 6, 2007)

Honestly, that list looks extremely likely to me.

And would be more than enough to satisfy me.

If real, the only non-inclusions that surprise me are Lucario and Bowser Jr. Honestly, I figure they're shoe-ins (the latter unfortunately).


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 6, 2007)

Bowser Jr should be an AT, preferably with his battleship from UR MR GAY.

I think the list is BS, as I have stated before IF the list theory is true, only Pikmin or Megaman would be one chosen. Not both.

Seems fake on that.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 6, 2007)

I freakin' know most of those chars are NOT gonna be in the game.  Olimar?  WAHAHAHA


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 6, 2007)

Honestly, Olimar is probably the most likely newcomer ever.

Why wouldn't he be in?

New 1st party franchise that was pretty successful, unique move set, comes from a game Miyamoto helped develop (just like Mario and Zelda), we have Pikmin trophies coming back in Brawl, etc.

He's a shoe-in.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 6, 2007)

Lucario had better be in there. Or else...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 6, 2007)

42 characters... Hrmm... it seems probably but I'd say it's not true until there's official confirmation, even though I want it to be true.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 6, 2007)

I want phoenix wright in it


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 6, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Honestly, Olimar is probably the most likely newcomer ever.
> 
> Why wouldn't he be in?
> 
> ...



He's smaller than a penny, who cannot fight, and loses ships that Mario gets on in UR MR GAY.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 6, 2007)

Phoenix would be an AT at best.  Unless there is a non mediocre movelist.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 6, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> He's smaller than a penny, who cannot fight, and loses ships that Mario gets on in UR MR GAY.


Size can easily be adjusted. I don't think it's a good argument against him at all.

And didn't he have punch and kicks in Pikmin whenever you were alone? (or even when not?)


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 6, 2007)

Thread title should change to reflect this rumored list. It'll make more people go nuts. 



Vegitto-kun said:


> I want phoenix wright in it


If not Phoenix, then Godot with coffee blend and lasers from his visor!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 6, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> If not Phoenix, then Godot with coffee blend and lasers from his visor!



Behold! OPTIC BLAST!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 6, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Size can easily be adjusted. I don't think it's a good argument against him at all.
> 
> And didn't he have punch and kicks in Pikmin whenever you were alone? (or even when not?)



I donno. All he did was throw Pikmin and play dead.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 6, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Size can easily be adjusted. I don't think it's a good argument against him at all.
> 
> And didn't he have punch and kicks in Pikmin whenever you were alone? (or even when not?)



Yup he punched and kicked lots! At least I made him do that 'cause the Pikmin are too fucking cute to send to their deaths.

In my moveset I made for him, his standard special was stunning with his whistle, and his FS was Crash Landing. I think I made his up special a high jump using the aerial Yellow Pikmin, and I forgot what I made his down special.

A character's a character, no matter how small!


----------



## Jazz (Dec 6, 2007)

New Title: 


Super Smash Bros Brawl Discussion: K. ROOL, KRYSTAL, AND OLIMAR CONFIRMED!!!


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah, just confirmed it.

Olimar attacked if you pressed A in combat and weren't throwing Pikmin.

Edit: Digital Flareon with the double confirmation.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 6, 2007)

Olimar punched and kicked? I thought that was his throwing animation without Pikmin.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 6, 2007)

Nope. You could actually do miniscule damage to the enemies with Olimar.

Always did so in order to help out my Pikmin a bit.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 6, 2007)

I managed to kill dozens of enemies with Olimar's punches alone. I simply run around in circles slamming the A button until said enemy is dead. Helps me conserve my troops because I'm not as good in Pikmin as I am in Oddworld. I've even killed the big queen bulbin thing in Pikmin2 with only punches(IT TAKES FOREVER TO PULL IT OFF). I'll dig up my game and try it again to take video evidence.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 6, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> rumored character list from a leak


No complaints here, because it looks real enough (SSB needed more villains for god's sake). I just can't imagine the announcer saying "ANIMAL CROSSING VILLAGER" on the character selection screen. I'm wondering what K. Rool's moveset would be if he managed to get in...glad to see that there might be more heavyweight characters now.

I've been wondering if that was him who sent Mario flying with the cannonball in the SE clip, seeing as how he's the only Nintendo guy who fits the weapon unless Petey can somehow spit cannonballs now. That would leave me confused though as to why Bowser is behind the kidnapping of DK's banana horde. Hm...


Goofy Titan said:


> Realistically, Simon has no fucking chance because of the mainstays of the series, like Holy Water, Crosses, etc.
> 
> Nintendo knows that stuff isn't for kids, so that rules out such a character.


Ah the good old days, back when not all of Nintendo's games weren't created for such a young audience of players...I knew thee well.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 6, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> rumored character list from a leak
> 
> Imaginary Diseases



well..it seem true...though i dunno who is Geno and Issac..but I'll not jump for joy yet.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeaah, im confused....

Tit man (Goofy) ,mentioned that only one of either megaman or olimar would be chosen as a character.

Why is this?

OFF TOPIC: I just won a free Wii Zapper and Legend of Zelda t-shirt as 1st place in gamestop's SSBM tourney!!!!

YEEAAHH!!!


----------



## TenguNova (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm sorry to crash the party, but the guy that "provided" that list admitted it to be FAKE. He did so on both GameFAQs and smashboards. Here are his exact words from GameFAQs:



> Wow. Of course it's fake, I made it up. People are SO gullible.





> Just posting to let you know it's fake since I made it up. Now it 's all over the internet, how silly.



And here he is at smashboards: 



> Guys, please stop it. It's fake. And this is coming from the person who created it. My topic was deleted on Gamefaqs by a moderator (Notified: Top) for "legal issues." Unfortunately I couldn't save it as proof, I was actually hoping it was going to be deleted. Never realized it leaked out so quickly.





> This was my "dream list", basically what I WANTED to see in Brawl. Apparently people liked it as it set out faster than forest fire, even though I admitted it being fake before it was modded.


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 6, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Just seems like those are the most wanted characters that someone threw in



Haha,called it


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2007)

TenguNova said:


> I'm sorry to crash the party, but the guy that "provided" that list admitted it to be FAKE. He did so on both GameFAQs and smashboards. Here are his exact words from GameFAQs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nonetheless, it would make a good roster..

.....SON OF A BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 6, 2007)

He fails twice for not having Lucario on his fake list.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2007)

......you and your DAMN lucario...

Do you have a moveset in nind for him for SSBB?


----------



## ino1243 (Dec 6, 2007)

I have super smash bros.melee its awesome!i kick ass


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 6, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ......you and your DAMN lucario...
> 
> Do you have a moveset in nind for him for SSBB?



Go to Serebii.net and look in the Pokedex for him, stoopid. 

EDIT: Here's the link, mah boi: 

If you don't see how it lends itself to the game not only because of popularity, then I don't know what to do to help you.


----------



## K-deps (Dec 6, 2007)

ino1243 said:


> I have super smash bros.melee its awesome!i kick ass



Really!?!?  What characters made it in???

wait a second....


EDIT: @Flareon

You're right I could see Lucario having a pretty good moveset in Brawl
I doubted you at first


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2007)

Digital Flareon said:


> Go to Serebii.net and look in the Pokedex for him, stoopid.
> 
> EDIT: Here's the link, mah boi:
> 
> If you don't see how it lends itself to the game not only because of popularity, then I don't know what to do to help you.



Maybe you didn't understand me correctly....

What movesets do YOU have in mind for him FOR SSBB?

Would you like me to type it slower?


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 6, 2007)

Lol just showing the moves he can learn in the game doesnt really suit much,unless you want me to do what I usually do and use the last 4 moves they can learn haha.
Otherwise,the moveset can be vast.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2007)

Lol

Imagine his B attack being a Hyper Beam that does 99 damage....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 6, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Yeaah, im confused....
> 
> Tit man (Goofy) ,mentioned that only one of either megaman or olimar would be chosen as a character.



The theory with the lineup would make it that ONE series is between Sonic and the assumed Touch Generations emblem, that being either Pikmin or Rockman. Not both.

Also, if I am a tit man, you are a poo man <3


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> The theory with the lineup would make it that ONE series is between Sonic and the assumed Touch Generations emblem, that being either Pikmin or Rockman. Not both.
> 
> Also, if I am a tit man, you are a poo man <3



Ok, i see...

....tit man was a compliment my friend..,

Tit man can mean MANY things... *cough*TITS*cough*

....poo man?

I sorta expected Fail Man, but ok, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 6, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Would you like me to type it slower?



is that even possible?  (note its a joke)


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> is that even possible?  (note its a joke)



............i just typed slower........

....jk.

Anyways, back on topic


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 6, 2007)

I'd be more willing to do so in the first place if you asked nicely, since my Lucario MS is the only one I remember perfectly.

Standard Special: *Aura Sphere* - Lucario throws a glowing sphere that tracks foes. It doesn't charge like Mewtwo's Shadow Ball or Samus' Charge Beam.

Side Special: *Hidden Power* - Three small energy balls radiate from Lucario towards the direction it is facing. Every time the attack is used, it causes below average to average onset damage(7-13%), but there is a different effect corresponding with every Pokemon type, seventeen in all. For instance:
*Fire* leaves a burn that continues to damage for five seconds after the attack hits.
*Ice* freezes.
*Psychic* prevents Special attacks from being used by the victim for eight seconds.
*Dark* screws with your controls for five seconds.
*Grass* slows the victim for five seconds.
*Electric* speeds up the victim for five seconds.
*Flying* sends them, well, flying.
*Rock* stuns the opponent for three to five seconds.
*Ghost* prevents the victim from using non-special attacks for eight seconds.
*Ground* sends the opponent downward(Great if your opponent is in midair away from the stage).
*Normal* is a normal hit.
*Dragon* causes 30% damage.
*Bug* makes the victim lighter for eight seconds.
*Fighting* raises the victims attacking power for five seconds in exchange for 25% damage.
*Poison* lowers the victim's attacking power for five seconds.
*Steel* makes the victim heavier for eight seconds.
The type you will get is random, but you can tell which type the attack is by the color of the energy.
*Water* lowers the victim's traction for ten seconds.

Down Special: *Dark Pulse* - Lucario sends a wave of dark energy in all directions. The attack does damage and pushes back opponents a bit, even if they are shielded. It's easy to dodge, so it is best used to give Lucario breathing room in a tight spot.

Up Special: *Sky Uppercut* - a powerful punch thrown upwards with such force that Lucario is launched skywards. Despite it being Lucario's recovery move, it is far from being the best recovery move out there.

Final Smash: *Extremespeed* - Lucario's commences a blindingly fast zigzagging sweep across the whole stage which will most likely damage all foes. They aren't guaranteed to be KOed, however, since the damage depends on the distance they are from Lucario and the order in which they are hit.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 6, 2007)

Offtopic: 

Ontopic: Final Smash would be better as Aura Sphere, with Dragon Pulse or Quick Attack as standard special


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 6, 2007)

Mario said:


> Final Smash would be better as Aura Sphere, with Dragon Pulse or Quick Attack as standard special



I was actually thinking that I should switch Aura Sphere and Hidden Power around. I didn't want to use Quick Attack or Extremespeed as a special at first because I didn't want it to look like it was trying to copy Fox's side B, I feel it suits the FS slot the best as it looks epic in my mind's eye. Aura Sphere is Lucario's well-abused signature move, and it would feel better if it was able to be well abused. Extremespeed's inability to KO well, Sky Uppercut being a terrible recovery move, its average speed and below average weight help make up for the tracking abilities of AS(it always tracks, btw, doesn't mean it will hit though.)


----------



## Hylian (Dec 7, 2007)

i was watching the 7+ minute brawl gameplay vid on youtube, and did anyone notice link's victory theme changed?

i can barely hear it, but i know its not the same one. does anyone know wat it is?


----------



## Harmonie (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm disappointed that the roster is fake, even though it was pretty much inevitable.

I'm personally ready to know the final roster. Sakurai's updates lately that are completely avoiding new characters/veterans are really driving me insane. Stupid delay.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 7, 2007)

And?   avoid characters as of now....

speaking of update...online update of some sort

wait...basic brawl or brawl with anyone update.

HOW DOES TEAM WORK!?!?! WHAT IS SPECTOR!!!!


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 7, 2007)

Lame online update is lame. 

Well, actually...lol...



> By the way, have you ever had an experience where your opponent was disconnected and the match never came to fruition? Like when you started with four players, but ended up with only one?
> 
> I don’t like that feeling, so I’ve tried to counter it.
> 
> If you get cut off, your character will get taken over by the CPU without your opponents even knowing – it pinch hits for you!



BEST SAKURAI QUOTE YET!


> That’s epic! Can we really do this?





> When you have a battle mode that runs online like Basic Brawl, the problem of what to do with hidden characters arises. If one of your opponents chooses a character you haven’t unlocked yet, it will be spoiled for you immediately.
> 
> But even without this mode, given the proliferation of the Internet these days, the existence of hidden characters is going to get exposed anyway.
> 
> *So, this time I’m moving in the direction of not being too hung up on hidden characters.*


WELL THEN JUST TELL US ALREADY!!!


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 7, 2007)

see...update isn't so bad after all


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 7, 2007)

Eh, it's so-so. The only thing unexpected was the pinch hitting CPUs thing. I do like that idea, props to him for that one.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 7, 2007)

WHO IS HE STILL HIDING FROM US?!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 7, 2007)

Heh, more or less obvious. The easiest way to unlock is through SE.



> That’s epic! Can we really do this? Wouldn’t you say it’s way better than having all your opponents drop out?


It really says epic? LOL. I love the translator.

I like the idea of CPUs taking over for random brawls. Sure feels better than having the match end abruptly thanks to wanky connections.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 7, 2007)

Please please please Tenshi...

Change the title to:
*Super Smash Bros. Brawl Discussion: That’s epic! Can we really do this?*


----------



## Rocket Bear (Dec 7, 2007)

Lame way to end the week.

The cpu sub is a decent idea ....but seriously, who is going to be playing this mode that much =P



Digital Flareon said:


> I managed to kill dozens of enemies with Olimar's punches alone. I simply run around in circles slamming the A button until said enemy is dead. Helps me conserve my troops because I'm not as good in Pikmin as I am in Oddworld. I've even killed the big queen bulbin thing in Pikmin2 with only punches(IT TAKES FOREVER TO PULL IT OFF). I'll dig up my game and try it again to take video evidence.



Yeah same here xDDD

I actually went through the whole game without losing a single pikmin.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 7, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Lame way to end the week.
> 
> The cpu sub is a decent idea ....but seriously, who is going to be playing this mode that much =P/QUOTE]
> 
> People with no friends.


----------



## kewlmyc (Dec 7, 2007)

I actually like this update since it gives us a lot of online information.  4/5.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2007)

Well, at least I know that there is team battle for online.

He didn't specify if you could bring a guest, like in Strikers Charged...

I hope you can......

Still, this was not a very good update..


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 7, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Heh, more or less obvious. The easiest way to unlock is through SE.
> 
> It really says epic? LOL. I love the translator.
> 
> I like the idea of CPUs taking over for random brawls. Sure feels better than having the match end abruptly thanks to wanky connections.



I'd like to be told if my punching bag has chickened out, though.


Friends or no friends, tons of people will be playing this mode anyway so start crying and whining because there is no stopping it.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 7, 2007)

Just to spoil everyones mood about the decent update...

A Nintendo spokesperson has _confirmed_ Brawl will be post-June in Europe.

Ya know, if y'all just spoke American, which we all know is God's language, you wouldn't have this problem...


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 7, 2007)

> But even without this mode, given the proliferation of the Internet these days, the existence of hidden characters is going to get exposed anyway.
> 
> So, this time I’m moving in the direction of not being too hung up on hidden characters.


With that said, I hope he intends to start releasing hidden characters on the Dojo soon.

Maybe after the 15th? or perhaps with the Japanese launch date?


----------



## Xell (Dec 7, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> A Nintendo spokesperson has _confirmed_ Brawl will be post-June in Europe.



9dajvfgiahgaighap0-giahnpaihngpasihnbgapighap0ogijap-goiahpgihapgmadmadmad


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Dec 7, 2007)

When's this out again?


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 7, 2007)

^First post is your friend.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 7, 2007)

Digital Flareon said:


> I'd like to be told if my punching bag has chickened out, though.



Wouldn't the characters go from P1/P2/P3/P4 and the like to CPU? Thats how it works offline when you don't have a total of 4 players and are playing with 4. I don't see why they couldn't have someone who disconnected change from a player number to a CPU to make it easier to notice.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 7, 2007)

Digital Flareon said:


> I'd like to be told if my punching bag has chickened out, though.


If you have no idea who the other person is does it really matter?


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 7, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Just to spoil everyones mood about the decent update...
> 
> A Nintendo spokesperson has _confirmed_ Brawl will be post-June in Europe.


Why? Theres no reason for us to have to wait that long! We've been getting other things early, why must Brawl arrive so late? Please let England be an exception, PLEASE!


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 7, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Why? Theres no reason for us to have to wait that long! We've been getting other things early, why must Brawl arrive so late? Please let England be an exception, PLEASE!



Like I said, if you Brits would just learn to speak American they wouldn't have to spend all that extra time translating...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 7, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Why? Theres no reason for us to have to wait that long! We've been getting other things early, why must Brawl arrive so late? Please let England be an exception, PLEASE!



Nintendo of Europe sucks big balls, thats why you have to wait that long. They suck at localizing games for Europe, and if they are doing what other EU sides of companies do, they won't even start a full translation for that region until the US version is out.

And I think the only game you guys got early is Mario Strikers, which is mostly made by Europeans.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 7, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Like I said, if you Brits would just learn to speak American they wouldn't have to spend all that extra time translating...


You do realise you Americans are speaking our language, English. Theres no such language as American. You're clearly joking but you know what, its not funny. I have to wait for months to get the exact same vertion of a game that Americans are already playing so I'm not in a laughing mood right now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 7, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> You do realise you Americans are speaking our language, English. Theres no such language as American. You're clearly joking but you know what, its not funny. I have to wait for months to get the exact same vertion of a game that Americans are already playing so I'm not in a laughing mood right now.



Mod chip + import the US version?


----------



## raxor (Dec 7, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Mod chip + import the US version?



Doesn't work with all games. As you know I guess.

And curse those french/german/italian/whatever twats for wanting a translation


----------



## Jazz (Dec 7, 2007)

> Hold on! You can’t tell it’s a CPU!
> 
> *That’s epic!* Can we really do this? Wouldn’t you say it’s way better than having all your opponents drop out?
> 
> However, we won’t be swapping in CPU characters when you’re playing With Friends. Sorry about that.



SAKURAI KNOWS NOT THEM MEANING OF EPIC


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 7, 2007)

i bet nex week we will get Zero suit Final smash


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2007)

Another final smash not so anticipated.....^^^

And another day of dssappointment.


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 7, 2007)

Be'd better if we got Snake's FS


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 7, 2007)

^YES.

This update is actually one of the better ones, considering how much information was given to us this time about the mechanics of Brawl. It's really only a lame update if it's something you could have predicted or if the only "good" update is a newcomer or veteran.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2007)

I wonder what Snake's FS would be...

Im thinking of him "summoning" a metal gear or something like that...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 7, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Be'd better if we got Snake's FS



CAN HE SUMMON LOTS OF CARDBOARD BOXES?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2007)

Cardboard boxes?

....LOL... I can see those boxes shooting the crap out of Mario... lol

..then they blow up.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm hoping it's something that references the Metal Gear series:

-A Metal Gear? Probably not due to their appearance in the Shadow Moses Stage.
-FOXDIE? That would be awesome, but not likely. lol.
-A Hind D to Fox's Landmaster! 
-TRANSFORM INTO BIG BOSS FTW.

But in all seriousness, its probably just something along the lines of multiple explosives or one big explosion (damn censoring). I'm thinking it's this:
YouTube video
Remote controlled explosion at 0:38. Snake deserves better...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't understand what's so funny about the new title.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 7, 2007)

Knuckle said:


> I don't understand what's so funny about the new title.



Maybe earnest is like...yawns?


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 7, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> If you have no idea who the other person is does it really matter?



I don't care who the other person is, as long as I can identify that it is indeed a person. A person underestimating Kirby and Palchu especially. 



Gaiash said:


> You do realize you Americans are speaking our language, English. Theres no such language as American. You're clearly joking but you know what, its not funny. I have to wait for months to get the exact same version of a game that Americans are already playing so I'm not in a laughing mood right now.



There are a few differences. But they should be minimal enough (I'm not sure if they even change anything, so don't sue me.) to not warrant such a long delay in the UK. NoE probably waits until they've translated the game into all the European languages before releasing in Europe.

I feel awful that this keeps happening to you guys. Not even Club Nintendo everywhere could make up for the regional delays, imo.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 7, 2007)

> I don't understand what's so funny about the new title.


I found it quite amusing when I read the update, actually. Pictured the little wii with a little face, chugging its little arms and legs, straining as hard as it could to reach the internet, like a midget pulling a bus xD Like ...the little engine that could


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2007)

Well... uhh... thats ONE way of looking at it...^^^


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Dec 7, 2007)

That's epic!


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 7, 2007)

YOU CAN DO IT WII


----------



## Lee1993 (Dec 7, 2007)

wow another useless post when will something good come


----------



## /root (Dec 7, 2007)

Digital Flareon said:


> There are a few differences. But they should be minimal enough (I'm not sure if they even change anything, so don't sue me.) to not warrant such a long delay in the UK. *NoE probably waits until they've translated the game into all the European languages before releasing in Europe.*



That's about the gist of it. Because it is a PAL game, it needs to be in multi-language format on release. This is usually what causes the longer delays. However, for a game like Brawl its totally unacceptable. It's hardly a 60,000 word RPG.

As a member of the PAL territory, I've been saying for years that there should be separate PAL English and PAL Multi-language releases. If all that needs to be modified in the PAL English translation is a few spelling changes, then PAL English-speaking territories shouldn't have to wait an extra 4-5 months for the rest of the territory to get a translation.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Dec 7, 2007)

^Yeah, I´m totally in the same opinion. Heck I live in Finland and I speak Swedish, there was never any sew subs or dubs (only on some kid games) I could play them just fine. Actually I learnt English that way.
Why must germans, the french, the spanish and italian have to translate everything...


----------



## the_sloth (Dec 7, 2007)

I hope it doesn't take that long for Australia.


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 7, 2007)

Lee1993 said:


> wow another useless post when will something good come



feb 10.


----------



## Even (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm really looking forward till Jan. 24th (Japanese release date)


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 8, 2007)

So since Mr.Sakurai said you pretty much get a majority of the unlockable characters from SE;It's pretty much given everyone's gonna be in the storyline.
It also makes me think some might be Bosses,and when you fight and defeat them,they're unlocked.

So much for doing event mode first,SE's gonna be my first stop heh.


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 8, 2007)

Looking at the update from yesterday, I see that connection with someone else wouldn't be a problem if they quit in the middle of a match. 

But I need a NEW character to come in soon.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Dec 8, 2007)

_POST-JUNE IN EUROPE?!?!_ 
*
I hate you all! *
you will feel my wrath next year, mark my words


----------



## Hentai (Dec 8, 2007)

Why can't SSBB be released worldwide simultaneously?


----------



## Hiruko (Dec 8, 2007)

And so is the way of the european...


----------



## Harmonie (Dec 8, 2007)

Cookies said:


> But I need a NEW character to come in soon.



Don't expect it until January. It looks like December's another "filler" month.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 8, 2007)

Hiruko said:


> And so is the way of the european...



Crap

Europe is the 1st World...why is it the last in the row?

But it seems that the USA take Europe seriously...there are a few Games witch were released in Europe 2nd and in Japan 3rd.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 8, 2007)

Envious said:


> Don't expect it until January. It looks like December's another "filler" month.



That's when I expect a new character too, a little before the Japanese release.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2007)

Just the thaught of knowing that SSBB is actually gonna have a story mode is great.

Who else thinks this?

Why couldn't they come up with it in earlier games?

Still, 10 fucking hours playing SSBB wilk be SICK.

...sorry, i just felt like saying this.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 8, 2007)

I heard that Sakurai always wanted to include a story mode but he didnt have time to.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2007)

Where?^^^

From the old SSB websites?


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 8, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> I heard that Sakurai always wanted to include a story mode but he didnt have time to.



Really? Where'd you hear that?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2007)

.....i just asked that..........

haha.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2007)

I can see the next update


The manual

As most wii games this game will come with a manual

for those who don't know its that little book that comes with the game, but yeah who knows all this stuff right?



This manual comes with phone numbers for game help AND the european manual has been translated in multiple languages. I hate to say it but we thought of everything


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 8, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> .....i just asked that..........
> 
> haha.


Haha. Yeah.....


Vegitto-kun said:


> I can see the next update
> 
> 
> The manual
> ...



NO!!  NOT THE MANUAL!!!!!


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Dec 8, 2007)

The Manual owns.
It gives you something to look at on the drive back home from the store lol. (Regardless of whether you're driving or not lol)


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 8, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> The Manual owns.
> It gives you something to look at on the drive back home from the store lol. (Regardless of whether you're driving or not lol)



QFT
xD;;
I always do that,it's like getting a gist of it before playing,is nice,unless it's those crappy 5 page B&W ones >_<;;

So now im worried I'll be too addicted playing SSBB when it comes out that I wont be able to do school work and hang out ._.;;


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 8, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Where?^^^
> 
> From the old SSB websites?





Cookies said:


> Really? Where'd you hear that?



I thought this was common knowledge, lol. I don't recall WHERE exactly but I do know it was directly quoted from Sakurai himself, not too long ago either...

It seems true, at any rate.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 8, 2007)

Update:

Changeable shoes

Ahh, Ahh?  Want some new shoes?  Want Mario to wear Link's shoes?  Wario to have Lucas'? Then this update is for you.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Dec 8, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> QFT
> xD;;
> I always do that,it's like getting a gist of it before playing,is nice,unless it's those crappy 5 page B&W ones >_<;;
> 
> So now im worried I'll be too addicted playing SSBB when it comes out that I wont be able to do school work and hang out ._.;;



lol! The B&W booklets.. I've probably broken the advice they give in those far beyond more times then I can count lol.

Hahah, but yeah. My social life with all my friends who don't play Smash will probably go down the drain for like a week after this game comes out.
Which makes the fact that it didn't come out before Winter Break all the more painful  lol.



Mario said:


> Update:
> 
> Changeable shoes
> 
> Ahh, Ahh?  Want some new shoes?  Want Mario to wear Link's shoes?  Wario to have Lucas'? Then this update is for you.



lol. Bowser with Ness Shoes. >>;


----------



## Masurao (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol when is the last time we had a Character/Level update? I mean not that _all_ of these recent updates are horrible....but most of them are underwhelming. I have a feeling we are in for another week of mostly "meh" updates.


----------



## /root (Dec 9, 2007)

Shishou predicts that we will have a new character week this week.

Then again, Shishou predicts that every week.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol if we get a character at all it will probably be a vetran..hell when was the last time we got a vetran character? The IC's?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 9, 2007)

We'll probably get a new character this month, I'm sure of it. I'm hoping we get something kick ass come christmas.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 9, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> lol! The B&W booklets.. I've probably broken the advice they give in those far beyond more times then I can count lol.
> 
> Hahah, but yeah. My social life with all my friends who don't play Smash will probably go down the drain for like a week after this game comes out.
> Which makes the fact that it didn't come out before Winter Break all the more painful  lol.



Friends that dont play Smash aren't friends.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 9, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Friends that dont play Smash aren't friends.



QFFT!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 9, 2007)

haha I cant think of a single friend of mine, even those not into gaming, that doesn't play smash at least for fun.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 9, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> haha I cant think of a single friend of mine, even those not into gaming, that doesn't play smash at least for fun.



I know a few they don't play it...one of them hates games in general:amazed


----------



## Splyte (Dec 9, 2007)

6 days until we get the roster...........


----------



## the_sloth (Dec 9, 2007)

Yea, exactly where was it written about the supposed 'release' of the roster?  Can someone link me?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Dec 9, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Friends that dont play Smash aren't friends.


Ignoring all people who can't get Wii's due to shortages:
There are people who won't play SMBB?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2007)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Ignoring all people who can't get Wii's due to shortages:
> There are people who won't play SMBB?



Damn right they won't play Smash Melee Brothers Brawl.

<3333


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2007)

shop keeper I know hates smash

but he loves power stone


----------



## Akuma (Dec 9, 2007)

Power Stone , and No one should hate smash .


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 9, 2007)

WTF is Power Stone?

But yeah, my friends all play smash either to get better, or for fun...

One of then doesn't like the fighting style, but he still likes it.


----------



## Noah (Dec 9, 2007)

I had a co-worked who absolutely loves fighting games, but hates Smash. The DBZ:BT games are fine for him, but Smash is stupid? Blasphemy.

That's not to say the BT games aren't good. It's just....blasphemy!

On a sider, sadder note: I opened up the ads in my newspaper this morning and saw Smash  advertised. And not as a pre-sale.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 9, 2007)

Noah said:


> I had a co-worked who absolutely loves fighting games, but hates Smash. The DBZ:BT games are fine for him, but Smash is stupid? Blasphemy.
> 
> That's not to say the BT games aren't good. It's just....blasphemy!
> 
> On a sider, sadder note: I opened up the ads in my newspaper this morning and saw Smash  advertised. And not as a pre-sale.



Which newspaper?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 9, 2007)

> WTF is Power Stone?



3d capcom fighter on arcade/dreamcast. They remade [both of] them for psp not too terribly long ago.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 9, 2007)

Tehol Beddict said:


> 3d capcom fighter on arcade/dreamcast. They remade [both of] them for psp not too terribly long ago.



Ah,ok....

thanks. I looked it up...

horrible.....


----------



## Noah (Dec 9, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Which newspaper?



'twas in a CompUSA ad.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 9, 2007)

Cookies said:


> Looking at the update from yesterday, I see that connection with someone else wouldn't be a problem if they quit in the middle of a match.
> 
> But I need a NEW character to come in soon.



ehh.....Note from Sakurai:

_But even without this mode, given the proliferation of the Internet these days, the existence of hidden characters is going to get exposed anyway.

So, this time I?m moving in the direction of not being too hung up on hidden characters._


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 9, 2007)

So he knows he can't leak a SINGLE thing before it all goes around the internet....

What a pussy..


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 9, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> So he knows he can't leak a SINGLE thing before it all goes around the internet....
> 
> What a pussy..



no..that he might (or will) start leaking the secret charater.  He rather do that himself.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2007)

I mean really, it boils down to we will know about every single character before January ends, be it Sakurai's blog or character details from the JP version which will be out in Jan.


----------



## Ketchups (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't know if this is old or anything but meh:

lol, rep. 

"Super Smash Bros. Brawl was conspicuously absent from Nintendo's updated 2008 release schedule for Europe. Unfortunately for European gamers, it wasn't an oversight on Nintendo's part: it's been confirmed that the game will only be making it to their shores *after June *next year."

What? What? What? What?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 9, 2007)

I knew Europe had it bad but they're getting hella shafted next year.


----------



## Ketchups (Dec 9, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> I knew Europe had it bad but they're getting hella shafted next year.



Nintendo seems to hate Europe but this is just cruel.

After June can be July, August, September, October, November, December. Atleast give us a month to look forward too :'(


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2007)

Ketchup said:


> Nintendo seems to hate Europe but this is just cruel.
> 
> After June can be July, August, September, October, November, December. Atleast give us a month to look forward too :'(



They will..after the US version comes out 

Didn't they do that shit with Metroid Prime 3 and Super Paper Mario?


----------



## Ketchups (Dec 9, 2007)

Pretty much, and No More Heroes is getting censored too.



Why Nintendo.....

Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that,I guess when it first came out it was delayed,we really have no reason to talk D:

Concerning on the new characters;
We usually have one at least each month,if not in december,then I'd have to agree with Goofy and wait until the JP version's almost out/is out to know everyone.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Concerning on the new characters;
> We usually have one at least each month,if not in december,then I'd have to agree with Goofy and wait until the JP version's almost out/is out to know everyone.



Actually, someone on the Smashboards made a tally, and it seemed we got newcomers in 3's every 2 months.

Last month we got none, the month before we got Lucas, Sonic, and Dedede. I think if this tally is true, we got the third party character, and maybe perhaps the Animal Crossing character and the DS symbol character.


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 9, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Actually, someone on the Smashboards made a tally, and it seemed we got newcomers in 3's every 2 months.
> 
> Last month we got none, the month before we got Lucas, Sonic, and Dedede. I think if this tally is true, we got the third party character, and maybe perhaps the Animal Crossing character and the DS symbol character.



Ah,your right,darn my misinterpretation >_<;;

That would be indeed nice,but 3 new characters in about 20 days? o_O
and I still have no clue who the DS character would be.

Oh...maybe they'll be shown when the so called Starter roster is released?


----------



## Bossman (Dec 9, 2007)

the posts on the site have been suckin salt. i just hope theyre not outta ideas. and i hope no animal crossing characters make it in the game. that'd be a waste of a character spot.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2007)

Bossman said:


> and i hope no animal crossing characters make it in the game. that'd be a waste of a character spot.



Too bad lolz. It seems very likely such a character will be in Brawl.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 9, 2007)

Im with him^^^

An animal crossing character will only make it as an assist.....

I don't see any of those characters fighting.....


----------



## Shiron (Dec 9, 2007)

There's an Animal Crossing stage and an Animal Crossing logo... It seems incredibly likely that an Animal Crossing character is going to get in.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2007)

Shiron said:


> There's an Animal Crossing stage and an Animal Crossing logo... It seems incredibly likely that an Animal Crossing character is going to get in.



PROTIP: A nudge at that is made in the AC track listed on the site :3


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 9, 2007)

Well we cant believe there WONT be one until the bitter end!!


----------



## Bossman (Dec 9, 2007)

i'd rather play as the letter o than an animal crossing character.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2007)

Bossman said:


> i'd rather play as the letter o than an animal crossing character.



Well, I'd rather play as an Animal Crossing character than a character based off of Pokemon 

We can't have what we desire in either regard, it seems. Oh wait, for me, it can!


----------



## Shiron (Dec 9, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> PROTIP: A nudge at that is made in the AC track listed on the site :3


Don't think it's going to be K.K, because of how he appears on the Animal Crossing stage on Saturday's at 8:00. Would be pretty weird for him to both be in the background and on the stage fighting at the smae time, or for him to become absent from the stage when you're using him.

It's possible I suppose, but I don't see it as too likely.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2007)

Shiron said:


> Don't think it's going to be K.K, because of how he appears on the Animal Crossing stage on Saturday's at 8:00. Would be pretty weird for him to both be in the background and on the stage fighting at the smae time, or for him to become absent from the stage when you're using him.
> 
> It's possible I suppose, but I don't see it as too likely.



Oh no, not him. The blog makes a nudge at an AC character in the last sentence of that update, if I recall.

Something about heroes arriving late or something. I never stated who I thought it could be, because I don't really have a strong idea.


----------



## Bossman (Dec 9, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh no, not him. The blog makes a nudge at an AC character in the last sentence of that update, if I recall.
> 
> Something about heroes arriving late or something. I never stated who I thought it could be, because I don't really have a strong idea.




i hope this late character your referring to is captain falcon. he better be in it. it'd make more sense in a not really way.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 9, 2007)

Bossman said:


> i hope this late character your referring to is captain falcon. he better be in it. it'd make more sense in a not really way.



........


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2007)

Bossman said:


> i hope this late character your referring to is captain falcon. he better be in it. it'd make more sense in a not really way.



He seems to have been confirmed the same way a character from Animal Crossing has been confirmed.


----------



## Shiron (Dec 9, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh no, not him. The blog makes a nudge at an AC character in the last sentence of that update, if I recall.
> 
> Something about heroes arriving late or something. I never stated who I thought it could be, because I don't really have a strong idea.


Ah, right. No clue here either; drawing a blank when trying to connect that to any AC characters.


----------



## Bossman (Dec 9, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> He seems to have been confirmed the same way a character from Animal Crossing has been confirmed.



i guess i'm able to breathe a lil easier now. i gotta admit though. with or without an ac char, it'd still be the best game ever!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 9, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> He seems to have been confirmed the same way a character from Animal Crossing has been confirmed.



and where was this?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> and where was this?



There is an emblem for F-Zero on the Brawl site. Like Melee, series with a original symbol that isn't the Smash symbol have playable characters.

This is how we know someone from F-Zero, Animal Crossing, and someone from some DS game will be playable.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 9, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> There is an emblem for F-Zero on the Brawl site. Like Melee, series with a original symbol that isn't the Smash symbol have playable characters.
> 
> This is how we know someone from F-Zero, Animal Crossing, and someone from some DS game will be playable.



I don't like your logic! It's absurd to think the DS emblem means we'll get some kind of DS character... any one would have their own emblem.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> I don't like your logic! It's absurd to think the DS emblem means we'll get some kind of DS character... any one would have their own emblem.



Most people think the DS symbol is for Touch Generations, which fits in the theory of how the series are ordered.

They are ordered as followed; Alphabetical order in Japanese lettering while also in Smash series introduction.

In simplistic, better terms in order;

*Spoiler*: __ 




1: Smash Emblem

Smash Bros;
2: DK Emblem
3: Star Fox Emblem
4: Kirby Emblem
5: F-Zero Emblem
6: Metroid Emblem
7: MOTHER Emblem
8: Pokemon Emblem
9: Zelda Emblem
10: Mario Emblem
11: Yoshi Emblem

Melee:
12: Fire Emblem...Emblem
13: ?? [An emblem you cannot currently access] - Seems to be Mr. Game & Watch
14: Ice Climbers Emblem

Brawl:
15: Animal Crossing Emblem
16: Wario Emblem
17: Metal Gear Emblem
18: Kid Icarus Emblem
19: ?? [An emblem you cannot currently access] - People assume this is either Pikmin or Megaman
20: Sonic Emblem
21: DS-ish Emblem [Touch Generations would be the series that would fit this ordering]

That ordering looks like its randomly together, but by Japanese letterings, as I said, it's in ABC order.



Also, the fact that Petey Piranha, a Mario character, is given a Smash Emblem because he is NOT playable, confirms the theory that series with symbols have playable characters. Otherwise they could just toss Petey with the Mario Emblem.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hmm, I know about the order thing. But what kinds of characters are in Touch Generations? I've never even heard of the game...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Hmm, I know about the order thing. But what kinds of characters are in Touch Generations? I've never even heard of the game...



It's a brand of games with 3 different logos, for each of the 3 regions of the world; America, Japan, and Europe. Hence why a DS symbol would be better fit in general.

Basically, games like Elite Beat Agents, Nintendogs, Ouendan, Brain Age, and the like are Touch Generation games. Hence why it is hard to say what a character would be.

Basically, most people who assume it is Touch Generations one of the games on this list will be fully represented in Brawl;


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 9, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> It's a brand of games with 3 different logos, for each of the 3 regions of the world; America, Japan, and Europe. Hence why a DS symbol would be better fit in general.
> 
> Basically, games like Elite Beat Agents, Nintendogs, Ouendan, Brain Age, and the like are Touch Generation games. Hence why it is hard to say what a character would be.
> 
> Basically, most people who assume it is Touch Generations one of the games on this list will be fully represented in Brawl;



Hrmnn... I'm not going to think too hard on this until we have confirmation, lol. I can't see anyone from those games warranting a playable spot... but if Mr Game and Watch can be playable, I'm ready to see just about anything.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Hrmnn... I'm not going to think too hard on this until we have confirmation, lol. I can't see anyone from those games warranting a playable spot... but if Mr Game and Watch can be playable, I'm ready to see just about anything.



Yeah, so far, the only people from that brand that we know of that have had SOME representation in Smash would be DS Cooking [The JP Final Smash of Kirby plays a song from one of those games], Nintendog, and an item known as Lip's Stick, based off a character known and Lip from the puzzle series Panel De Pon [Edited in other regions and Planet Puzzle Leauge, earlier known as Tetris Attack].

To get a better idea, the girl in this video is Lip, the one who seems most suited for Brawl, simply because she has had her items in Melee.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 9, 2007)

With all the talk about Touch Generations and Stuff, how is it possible than any of those characters can be in SSBB?

I mean, can you guys SEE any of these characters in an SSB fight?

I really can't imagine a fucking head on the screen hitting somebody.. (by head, im referring to the guy in Brain Age)

Maybe I can imagine that blob thing from Big Brain Academy, but I can't imagine a guy from Ouendan fighting against somebody...


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 9, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> To get a better idea, the girl in this video is Lip, the one who seems most suited for Brawl, simply because she has had her items in Melee.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> With all the talk about Touch Generations and Stuff, how is it possible than any of those characters can be in SSBB?
> 
> I mean, can you guys SEE any of these characters in an SSB fight?
> 
> ...



Noone could have really have said they would have expected a 2D character who never had a name as a playable character in Melee.

Sakurai seems to be a big fan of the underrated and unexpected, so really, if they can come up with ideas for a moveset as they did with Captain Falcon, I see no qualms with it.

Yes, there was a time when Captain Falcon + fighting character = absurd idea.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 9, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> I kinda hope she's not playable, lol. She doesn't look very interesting.



Man... this game looks so damn boring...

I almost turned my computer off just watching that stuff..


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 9, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Man... this game looks so damn boring...
> 
> I almost turned my computer off just watching that stuff..


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 9, 2007)

I had to see what she had to do with brawl.....^^^

obviously...


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 9, 2007)

If you can't see certain characters in a fighting situation then you lack imagination.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 9, 2007)

Alright peoples what will tomorrow mornings update be??? I say a new stage or a item.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 9, 2007)

I think it may be another how-to-play update. Maybe he'll inform us about crawling


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 9, 2007)

Captain Falcon.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Dec 9, 2007)

Deidara456 said:


> Alright peoples what will tomorrow mornings update be??? I say a new stage or a item.



lol a new stage would quite a big expectation, considering recent updates.
Item update sounds reasonable though to me as well.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 9, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> lol a new stage would quite a big expectation, considering recent updates.
> Item update sounds reasonable though to me as well.



meh...you're right it'll probably be something we already know considering the recent updates...


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 9, 2007)

Found this on GameFAQs...


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Mmm... It feels nice and peaceful here.
> Hold on a second! What are you guys doing here?!
> If you think they're all going to be the same as they have been, it'll be rough for you.
> Trying to fight back is useless.
> ...






rofl


----------



## Masurao (Dec 9, 2007)

That was epic win.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Dec 9, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Found this on GameFAQs...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



  
Sakurai scares me sometimes.. lol.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 9, 2007)

That was weird... the fox thing...


----------



## Shirker (Dec 9, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Found this on GameFAQs...
> 
> 
> 
> rofl



Words cannot describe :rofl


----------



## Noah (Dec 9, 2007)

All this talk of DS characters makes me happy at the thought of Agent J as a playable character. I'd splash in my shorts if he was. Front and back, even!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 9, 2007)

Agent J.....

I any of tose characters got in, a character from Ouendan would surely take the spot....

Kinda Obvious, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Noah (Dec 9, 2007)

Well. Yeah.

But having never played Ouendan, I have only J, Spin, Chieftan and those damn hookers to pick from. So my favoritism is kinda biased here. But really, any character based on a game like that would be a fantastic addition.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 10, 2007)

well...let wait to the end...of the release...
unltil then, we got a pokemon....Bonsly...the throwing item PKMN


----------



## Masurao (Dec 10, 2007)

So we got the pokemon Bonsly. Sigh, I guess it's not that bad of an update but w/e.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 10, 2007)

LOL best image ever.


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 10, 2007)

Bonsly, eh? Since I'm not into Pokemon that much anymore, which game is it from? Either way, seems boring to me. Meh.


----------



## Caustic (Dec 10, 2007)

That image is made so much worse by the fact that in the picture where Bonsly is being thrown, there's a hole in between his/her legs.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 10, 2007)

This would be the first Pok?mon to actually be used as a throwable pick-up item, right? As boring as it sounds, one hit from that definitely hurts.



Nagasumi said:


> Bonsly, eh? Since I'm not into Pokemon that much anymore, which game is it from? Either way, seems boring to me. Meh.


Uh.... Diamond/Pearl.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 10, 2007)

are you kidding? Bonsly is awesome. Look at that emotionless expression as it is carried around as a WOMD. It shall be Captain Falcon's new pet.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 10, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> are you kidding? Bonsly is awesome. Look at that emotionless expression as it is carried around as a WOMD. It shall be Captain Falcon's new pet.



eh.....

(insert drawn image that will apper tomorrow)

maybe....not.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 10, 2007)

Captain Falcon and Bonsly....Lol that would be an interesting duo.


----------



## the_sloth (Dec 10, 2007)

I still say Mr Saturn > Bonsly.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Dec 10, 2007)

Is Pikachu still going to be the fat and cuteness like in Melee?


----------



## Rocket Bear (Dec 10, 2007)

muaha Bonsly sounds like a portable electrode without the explosion 

Hate wasting a nights update with just a pokemon though. He could at least bundle 'em =P


----------



## Shirker (Dec 10, 2007)

Never really liked bonsly much, but I guess it's an okay update given it packs such a punch


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 10, 2007)

We go a month without a Pokeball update and so he gives us two within 5 updates. 

Bonsly sounds cool. Only Pokemon of its kind unless you count Electrode.

Diddy picture makes me lol.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 10, 2007)

will mine jr will be in brawl


----------



## jkingler (Dec 10, 2007)

Fox can reflect the Bonsly? Piece of...


----------



## Rocket Bear (Dec 10, 2007)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Fox can reflect the Bonsly? Piece of...



lol yeah, he should at least be stunned by it


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 10, 2007)

I was kinda hoping Fox's reflector would break or weaken overtime in Brawl if harassed enough or hit with an attack strong enough.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 10, 2007)

That would be awesome and appropriate, IMO. Or maybe he could even lose it if hit enough, like Vega with his claw. XD Balancing the characters a bit =/= a bad thing.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, the game seems a lot more balanced now according to the peeps that got to play the demo. At least, going by the 14 characters playable in that.

Fox, while still good, was hit by the nerf bat in quite a few places.



Scroll all the way down to individual character impressions. Starts with Diddy Kong.


----------



## Countach (Dec 10, 2007)

FAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Masurao (Dec 10, 2007)

Countach said:


> FAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Even though he's definantly gonna be in the game(I think)...I'm surprised he hasn't been confirmed yet. Whatever I'll be using fox anyway...mained him since the first SSB for N64.


----------



## Countach (Dec 10, 2007)

Deidara456 said:


> Even though he's definantly gonna be in the game(I think)...I'm surprised he hasn't been confirmed yet. Whatever I'll be using fox anyway...mained him since the first SSB for N64.



yea, marths been my main since melee, but if i want to have fun and piss people off i needs me some falcon punch


----------



## Masurao (Dec 10, 2007)

Countach said:


> yea, marths been my main since melee, but if i want to have fun and piss people off i needs me some falcon punch



Lol...I have a friend who does that same stuff. He just runs arounds everywhere a does falcon punches. Even when he's no where near anyone, and though he never hits anyone with it(unless its the computer) hes does it.


----------



## Miracle (Dec 10, 2007)

Anyway, is this the first time Sonic was in a SSBB game? I am thinking about getting the Wii just so I could play this game. This would be my first time playing the game and wanted to know how is the fluidity and the game play?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Dec 10, 2007)

Deidara456 said:


> Even though he's definantly gonna be in the game(I think)...*I'm surprised he hasn't been confirmed yet*. Whatever I'll be using fox anyway...mained him since the first SSB for N64.



Has Luigi been confirmed yet?  People, No unlockable character has been reveiled yet as far as I can decern, maybe some of the newcomers, but only because they are new.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Dec 10, 2007)

Miracle said:


> Anyway, is this the first time Sonic was in a SSBB game? I am thinking about getting the Wii just so I could play this game. This would be my first time playing the game and wanted to know how is the fluidity and the game play?



Best fluidity and gameplay of any fighting game I've ever played. It's not your normal fighter though, nothing like Tekken or DOA. It's pretty unique but there are few games that can compete with this when it comes to fun multiplayer battling.


----------



## Miracle (Dec 10, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Best fluidity and gameplay of any fighting game I've ever played. It's not your normal fighter though, nothing like Tekken or DOA. It's pretty unique but there are few games that can compete with this when it comes to fun multiplayer battling.



Really?

So the action is fluid and it has a great combo system?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2007)

Ok, im late in commenting on this update...

My reaction: Im not complaining for today.

This is a new thing we did not know yet, and it is kind of interesting to know how it does so much damage.

I liked it, no complaints here.

@ Damn Santen Kesshun

....wazaa


----------



## Rocket Bear (Dec 10, 2007)

^



Miracle said:


> Really?
> 
> So the action is fluid and it has a great combo system?



lol. I rarely hear anyone refer to _comboing_ in this. Juggling is the more common term I catch. This game isn't as much about stringing together attacks. It's important for a little bit but then positioning and solid timing of strikes is what wins it for you.

It's hard to explain. I suggest just renting one of the previous ones and trying it out. With friends preferably.


----------



## Miracle (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah I always liked the chain combo systems instead of the more meticulous combos.

Well I will have t obuy a Wii first and hopefully get to play/rent the game.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2007)

SSBB has basic combos ONLY.

Sick combos like for MvC2 do not exist for SSB games, but what I am talking about are basic, simple combos.

For example, a simple combo would be: Using Fox, do the normal A tapping do do his continuous kicks, then immediately do an ^A smash attack..

That is what I mean as a simple combo..

The rest is just as damn Santen Kesshun said, plain juggling and correct timing will get you a win.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Dec 10, 2007)

Miracle said:


> Yeah I always liked the chain combo systems instead of the more meticulous combos.
> 
> Well I will have t obuy a Wii first and hopefully get to play/rent the game.



Well the previous 2 games are on N64 and Gamecube. So if you have one of those lying around, you can practice before this one is released xD


----------



## Miracle (Dec 10, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> SSBB has basic combos ONLY.
> 
> Sick combos like for MvC2 do not exist for SSB games, but what I am talking about are basic, simple combos.
> 
> ...



Oh, that makes the game fun and easier!

@Santen Kesshun: I only have PS2!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Well the previous 2 games are on N64 and Gamecube. So if you have one of those lying around, you can practice before this one is released xD



This also depends on what control he will use for SSBB^^^

Practice like a mother fucker with your GC control on SSBM to get good, then when Brawl comes out, your skills will stay the same and will stay good if you will keep using the GC control.

I will... it's my forte..


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 10, 2007)

Miracle said:


> Anyway, is this the first time Sonic was in a SSBB game?


Yes.


> I am thinking about getting the Wii just so I could play this game. This would be my first time playing the game and wanted to know how is the fluidity and the game play?





Here's a video on the main site that gives a pretty good impression of the game play.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Dec 10, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> This also depends on what control he will use for SSBB^^^
> 
> Practice like a mother fucker with your GC control on SSBM to get good, then when Brawl comes out, your skills will stay the same and will stay good if you will keep using the GC control.
> 
> I will... it's my forte..



lol, it's everyones forte at this point seeing as most of us have been using it for more than 5 years =P As opposed to maybe 1 year of wiimote with few fighting games out atm.


Miracle... bummer. GCN's are well under $100 these days ;] 

But looks like it'd be wise to just save your money for the Wii.


----------



## Miracle (Dec 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.

Sonic is the man!

@Santen Kesshun: Yeah I am going to save up for a Wii and hopefully I can also get the PS3.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2007)

If you like the PS3, go ahead and buy one, but I assure you, you will be using the Wii alot more.

I know from experience...

Internet channel, fun games, virtual console... damn...


----------



## Miracle (Dec 10, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> If you like the PS3, go ahead and buy one, but I assure you, you will be using the Wii alot more.
> 
> I know from experience...
> 
> Internet channel, fun games, virtual console... damn...



I will by the Wii as well. I want the Wii because of the more quality of games it has. SSB is something I always wanted to play and it looks like it is the hottest melee fighting game out on the market! 

I will only by the PS3 only because of two games that are coming out Devil May Cry 4 and Metal Gear Solid 4! Hopefully the system will get better games made for it.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 10, 2007)

well....I hope SSB comes out on VC.

off-topic:  My voice appear on Infendo Radio.  Did I really ask about car and cheese?


----------



## Miracle (Dec 10, 2007)

What about the music while playing the current SSB games?

Was it good, did it flow with the high paced action fighting or no?


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 10, 2007)

Miracle said:


> What about the music while playing the current SSB games?
> 
> Was it good?



um....I dunno.


----------



## Miracle (Dec 10, 2007)

Nah, it was referring to the game.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 10, 2007)

Miracle said:


> Nah, it was referring to the game.



speed of SSB was slow.  SSBB seems much faster than SSBM


----------



## Masurao (Dec 10, 2007)

Miracle said:


> What about the music while playing the current SSB games?
> 
> Was it good, did it flow with the high paced action fighting or no?



The music in the games were fantastic. They are remixes of old tunes that have been in past games. They fit the levels really well.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Dec 10, 2007)

^Yeah, the music has always fit perfectly. In this one, each stage has a couple different tunes that come from the game the level is based off of. You can pick the ones you like best ^.^


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 10, 2007)

> So the action is fluid and it has a great combo system?


Ah, combos.

This is what combo videos of smash look like, to give the inquirer an idea:


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 10, 2007)

Miracle said:


> What about the music while playing the current SSB games?
> 
> Was it good, did it flow with the high paced action fighting or no?


The music has always been something that reviewers and fans praise. 

Good thing about Super Smash Brothers Brawl though is you have even more control over which tracks play on which stages. If you don't like the music on a certain stage you can set it so that you never hear it again and choose from like 5 or 6 alternates (number of tracks per stage varies).



Browse the site some more to learn more stuff. 

Super Smash Brothers games have A LOT to offer. So much customization and game play modes. 

We learn something new every week day.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> We learn something new every week day.



yet no one appriate it.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 10, 2007)

^So true. Poor Bonsly getting the hate. It's a Pokemon item that's not a Pokeball Pokemon, that's different. And everyday we get an update, I hear whining bitches.   I'd rather get any kind of  update than no updates at all.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 10, 2007)

but at least Bonsly is useful


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 10, 2007)

Miracle said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Sonic is the man!
> 
> @Santen Kesshun: Yeah I am going to save up for a Wii and hopefully I can also get the PS3.



i would advise you to get the 360  instead


----------



## Mugiwara (Dec 10, 2007)

If someone question the music in SSBB, I've go tonly one thing to say:

Nobou Uematsu

Although, many of you alredy know this.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2007)

Who is he?^^^


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 10, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Who is he?^^^


He's the main composer for the FF games and composition supervisor of the Brawl theme.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 10, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> He's the main composer for the FF games and composition supervisor of the Brawl theme.



his music greatly composed...you should listen to some of it.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 10, 2007)

Masahiro Sakurai, Hideo Kojima, Nobuo Uematsu, with all of these big-hitters it'll be hard NOT to make a masterpiece.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 10, 2007)

Deidara456 said:


> his music greatly composed...you should listen to some of it.


Heh, you're telling _me_ that?


----------



## Splyte (Dec 10, 2007)

Digital Flareon said:


> ^So true. Poor Bonsly getting the hate. It's a Pokemon item that's not a Pokeball Pokemon, that's different. And everyday we get an update, I hear whining bitches.   I'd rather get any kind of  update than no updates at all.



bonsly still comes from a pokeball but just has the ability to be picked up, just like electrode could. but still bonsly is getting all the crap right now because the drought from a character update even though we are getting that from corocoro on friday or saturday. even if the booklet only has info on the characters we already know that still means we are gonna get to finally see how zelda has changed.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 11, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Who is he?^^^


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 11, 2007)

So today...we get Wechsel...what ever that means.

maybe groups online.  wait...rotation mode.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey, that's actually pretty cool...I can't believe I'm gonna say this but...

Wow, they really did think of everything.


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 11, 2007)

This is actually a cool feature. Though it's not something people weren't doing already. Nonetheless, it's nice that you don't have to mess around with controller settings everytime, making it easier for everyone.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Dec 11, 2007)

Blah. It's almost exactly like a tournament mode xP Good for parties, bad for updates.

*yawn*


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 11, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Blah. It's almost exactly like a tournament mode xP Good for parties, bad for updates.
> 
> *yawn*


Heh, I must agree, but no one ever did those tourneys in Melee. Besides, I think most people will be going Wi-Fi or Subspace.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 11, 2007)

lol ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with no friends


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 11, 2007)

I wouldn't say it's exactly like a tournament mode. Besides, tourneys are returning for Brawl so wouldn't it be pointless to add this feature then? 

The rotation mode is more like a organized queue system to help us when there are lots of people playing. It's not like we need help for taking turns or anything, but it's good for one thing; you don't have to switch your name and controller settings between matches (it's taken care of automatically!), making everything go more swiftly. 

Though I do agree that people most likely won't use this mode as much as Wi-Fi.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 11, 2007)

How will SSBB be played?
Wii-mote or Classic controler?


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 11, 2007)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> How will SSBB be played?
> Wii-mote or Classic controler?


Read  and .


----------



## Hentai (Dec 11, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Read  and .



Thank you.

Wow that is awesome.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 11, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Heh, I must agree, but no one ever did those tourneys in Melee. Besides, I think most people will be going Wi-Fi or Subspace.



Another good thing is that it will keep track of your kills likely even if you're forced to swap out. My friends and I always compete for the most total KOs when we play hours worth of matches. 

But I agree as well.


----------



## zagman505 (Dec 11, 2007)

well. yeah i suppose this is a good feature, but it does make for a rather boring update...


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 11, 2007)

Don't worry, it's less than two months now til release.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 11, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Don't worry, it's less than two months now til release.



I can't wait to finally play.

I saw a demo recently....Link kicks ass.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2007)

He changed the name of winner/loser out? Well atleast it won't get as ignored as tourney was. Subpar update IMO....mm hmmm.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 11, 2007)

This update wasn't too bad at all....I'm glad he did this.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 11, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Another good thing is that it will keep track of your kills likely even if you're forced to swap out. My friends and I always compete for the most total KOs when we play hours worth of matches.


Same here. My friends are going to love this feature.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 11, 2007)

um....I thing u guys should see the sig I posted about updates.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 11, 2007)

useless update again


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 11, 2007)

lol whoever updated the topic title had the same thought as me when I first saw the update.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah....

I didn't like today's update...

Seriously... they make us wait til Feb 10 for some crap like THIS?!

We can just make it between my friends and I how the order of the game will be played...

We are not stupid enough to need help from a damn game.

Fuck Sakurai.....


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 11, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Yeah....
> 
> I didn't like today's update...
> 
> ...


Don't be idiotic.

The updates have nothing to do with the delay. And considering Sakurai takes the time to tell us something new that's in the game EVERY week day, you should be grateful and not be telling him to fuck off.

He doesn't need or have to tell us shit. And obviously, he doesn't want to reveal all the characters before the game is out so he's releasing cool info in moderation.

He obviously didn't plan for a delay.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 11, 2007)

True, I shouldn't be saying that, but you do agree that the updates are crap.

I do know that he doesn't have to post them, but I still have my own opinions. 

So basically, you are telling me that I can't have my own opinions about it?


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm telling you it's idiotic to tell someone to fuck off for giving you free stuff that he doesn't have to give you and that you don't have to look at. I didn't say anything about you not having the right to say the updates suck.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 11, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I'm telling you it's idiotic to tell someone to fuck off for giving you free stuff that he doesn't have to give you and that you don't have to look at. I didn't say anything about you not having the right to say the updates suck.



I didn't say "fuck off Sakurai" in the first place...

I said "Fuck Sakurai" as in "Forget Sakurai", never said to fuck off.

I am saying that because the free stuff he is giving us isn't worth giving.

What the hell is the point in giving us an option where we can decide an order of how to "give up" a control to let somebody play?

I believe it was a pointless update, which is why I said to "fuck Sakurai".


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 11, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> I didn't say "fuck off Sakurai" in the first place...
> 
> I said "Fuck Sakurai" as in "Forget Sakurai", never said to fuck off.


Fuck off = Forget you/Go Away/Get out of my face, etc. where I'm from. Same thing.


> I am saying that because the free stuff he is giving us isn't worth giving.
> 
> What the hell is the point in giving us an option where we can decide an order of how to "give up" a control to let somebody play?


Because it keeps track of the kills, it seems.

Ever compete for kill number? Me and my friends do it all the time. Ritzbitz8 and his friends too. So I know I'm not alone.

Well unless you take advantage of this feature, every time someone leaves the game, their kills are erased. At least, that was the case in Melee.

So unless Brawl is any different in that respect, it's a useful feature available to anyone that doesn't want to keep track of kills with a pencil and paper (or in their heads) when you're playing dozens upon dozens of one-on-ones. 

But you're totally welcomed to dislike this update or think it sucks. I'm not trashing your opinion or right to think so.


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 11, 2007)

^bah,beat me


"Shion" said:


> What the hell is the point in giving us an option where we can decide an order of how to "give up" a control to let somebody play?



It's in plain sight and he explains why.Usually when you play with a lot of people [5+],not only are 4 people gonna play,the others will want to too.It reduces the redundancy of changing controller settings,choosing your character again,is quick acess,and like Ritz and Tenshi said,it's a nice way to keep your KO's and see who's winning

and of course you have the lazy people like me who appreciate the automatic replacer to whoever wins/loses,and it reduces complications.

I think that's why it's a pretty good update :/

and basically it comes down to this;
Site? or no site?


P.S. not trying to gang up on you,just explaining how it's useful to some people


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 11, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Fuck off = Forget you/Go Away/Get out of my face, etc. where I'm from. Same thing.
> 
> Because it keeps track of the kills, it seems.
> 
> ...



And yet, you still neg rep me for my own opinion.

yeah, nice way of thinking there 

Thanks for your own fucking opinions.



			
				Mishudo said:
			
		

> It's in plain sight and he explains why.Usually when you play with a lot of people [5+],not only are 4 people gonna play,the others will want to too.It reduces the redundancy of changing controller settings,choosing your character again,is quick acess,and like Ritz and Tenshi said,it's a nice way to keep your KO's and see who's winning



Yeah, I have at least 6 or 7 who play with me.

All we do is loser switches out.

We don't need a damn thing to tell us how to do that....


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 11, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> And yet, you still neg rep me for my own opinion.
> 
> yeah, nice way of thinking there
> 
> Thanks for your own fucking opinions.


I neg repped you for being ungrateful, not your opinion.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah.. thats your opinion on me...^^^


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 11, 2007)

Rep system, dude.

I "disapprove" of your post for bashing someone that gives you free stuff. Not for finding the update itself bad.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 11, 2007)

Whatever.

Change the fucking topic.

Give your opinons on something else for once instead of making my opinionated comments a living hell.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 11, 2007)

I don't want to start some false hope but Megaman's 20th anniversary is coming up. It's either the 17th (next Monday) or the 19th (next Wed) of this month.

Now, if he's in the game, that'd be the best time to let him be known. 

And I don't believe someone like Megaman would be kept secret. I mean, third party additions are huge promotion. Adding Sonic to the game definitely increased some pre-orders, I'm sure.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 11, 2007)

Hm, pretty decent update. My only quirk being that I wish we could use more than 4 characters in our custom names.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 11, 2007)

Can I insult sakurai for the horrible delay? 

this update is useless for me since I only know ONE person that plays smash


----------



## Jazz (Dec 11, 2007)

Eh, I've stopped looking at the updates, since they all suck.  I just rely on you guys XD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 11, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I don't want to start some false hope but Megaman's 20th anniversary is coming up. It's either the 17th (next Monday) or the 19th (next Wed) of this month.
> 
> Now, if he's in the game, that'd be the best time to let him be known.
> 
> And I don't believe someone like Megaman would be kept secret. I mean, third party additions are huge promotion. Adding Sonic to the game definitely increased some pre-orders, I'm sure.



The 17th, if my math is doing it rite. Capcom has had a counter to that day for a while now.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> um....I thing u guys should see the sig I posted about updates.



LOL, something I totally agree with. I think we've been getting some pretty good updates recently. I just didn't like this one because it was already in melee. Something my friends and I used occasionally.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Dec 11, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> True, I shouldn't be saying that, but you do agree that the updates are crap.
> 
> I do know that he doesn't have to post them, but I still have my own opinions.
> 
> So basically, you are telling me that I can't have my own opinions about it?



I agree. The updates have been crap and some og them are things he already told us. Maybe megaman wont come. I was actually expecting a lot more characters in this game but right now it seems he ran out of gas.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 11, 2007)

narutofusion said:


> I was actually expecting a lot more characters in this game but right now it seems he ran out of gas.


It's pretty damn obvious everyone on the Dojo is only the starting line-up.

Factor in unlockables and previously unlockable veterans and we're talking at least 30+ characters.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 11, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> It's pretty damn obvious everyone on the Dojo is only the starting line-up.
> 
> Factor in unlockables and previously unlockable veterans and we're talking at least 30+ characters.



The old blog stated Snake is hidden, and when he would reply to comments from suggestions for the game, he said something along the lines that all third party characters would be hidden.

So yeah, Snake =/= starting guy on the roster, so what you said is slightly wrong, but mostly correct.


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 11, 2007)

Wooo,7000 posts!

People on the smash boards are proclaiming that it'll be the WHOLE roster that is released on friday.

I'm sorry,but I highly doubt this.
You may argue that the characters on the site are already known to be the starting roster,but who says there isnt even _more_ starting roster characters and Sakurai has been saving them for Friday?

I think it makes sense,and what Goofy has said about the people accumulating that there's 3 new characters announced every 2 months,maybe they'll be them.

I'm not sure. I mean,I don't mind them releasing the whole roster,but for some reason,it doesn't make sense to me why they would :/

it would be nice for future updates though and *shot for rambling*


----------



## Miracle (Dec 11, 2007)

> i would advise you to get the 360 instead



Why is that?

I was thinking that the PS3 would have the games that I would want unlike the 360.



> speed of SSB was slow. SSBB seems much faster than SSBM



So SSBB is the more fluid and faster game?



			
				TenshiOni said:
			
		

> The music has always been something that reviewers and fans praise.
> 
> Good thing about Super Smash Brothers Brawl though is you have even more control over which tracks play on which stages. If you don't like the music on a certain stage you can set it so that you never hear it again and choose from like 5 or 6 alternates (number of tracks per stage varies).
> 
> ...



Cool Thank you for the info.

It seems like this game is going to be the deal.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 11, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> it would be nice for future updates though and *shot for rambling*





Miracle said:


> Cool Thank you for the info.





Just as planned.

Two for one.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok guys, i have a theory......

Maybe Captain Falcon hasn't been announced because he is a secret character?

He was one in SSB, maybe he will be again in brawl?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 11, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> He was one in SSB, maybe he will be again in brawl?



This is why most people don't think he or any other hidden character from the last game have NOT been shown on the site so far.

the idea they might be hidden again is a interesting one. After all, it seemed to be implied most of the characters are unlocked in the Subspace Emissary. Maybe you go down specific story paths that get the hidden characters on your team, unlocking them?

Sorta like how it worked in WWE No Mercy, To unlock the hidden characters in that game, the main way was getting them in a match with/against you in the story mode.


----------



## Lee1993 (Dec 11, 2007)

something good should happen on christmas


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 11, 2007)

Maybe, but if falcon was a character, could it be that luigi is one too?

Thats probably why he hasnt been announced either....


----------



## Jazz (Dec 11, 2007)

Forget FARUKON

We all know he's in.

Aslo, new sig.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 11, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> So yeah, Snake =/= starting guy on the roster, so what you said is slightly wrong, but mostly correct.


I know this.

I figured it didn't need to be said, though. 

And I realize that sounds like I'm a liar but if anyone recalls I've pointed out what you just said numerous times in this thread.



"Shion" said:


> Ok guys, i have a theory......
> 
> Maybe Captain Falcon hasn't been announced because he is a secret character?
> 
> He was one in SSB, maybe he will be again in brawl?


Having gone so long without a character update, I believe this is indeed the case.

Like I said, I'm pretty sure everyone on the Dojo right now (minus third parties, of course) in the starting line-up.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 11, 2007)

I don't know about this starting line-up on the 15th, because for it to be true, we'd have to get a character Friday.  Which is highly unlikely.  I've been doing the math


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh, we're definitely getting at least the starting line-up.

CoroCoro magazine is really credible. It was them that gave us the Diamond/Pearl Pokemon starters in fact.

Though, that's where the notable credibility stops, I think. Not that they've lied before. Just that I don't think there was any notable revelations from them before that.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 11, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I know this.
> 
> I figured it didn't need to be said, though.
> 
> ...



Oh, I know, but it's best to aim to be fully detailed even if it means you have to repeat yourself [I KNOW I am at fault for this], as some people who don't consistently read this topic might get the vibe Snake is a starter by going by your post alone. I just ran in to throw that ball any current/future newbie to this thread wouldn't have seen if they just went by your post. Thats all 

I think out of all the characters, Lucas and Ike are the only ones to not have something in their favor to be a starter. Everyone else we know of who is starting has something, be them on the cover or in a early event. Lucas and Ike so far seem to have neither. And even with a lack of that I think they will
start as well.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 11, 2007)

Awww, I missed out on some fun discussion and arguing today... 

Anyway, it would be no surprise to me if Captain Falcon was unlockable again. It's no different than Sophitia being unlockable in Soul Calibur 2 or 3 when she used to be a main character in that series...

We all know he's in.

So who did everyone main in Melee? I was the Captain, of course... and this was before he was a fad.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 11, 2007)

Started out maining Link. Then I was Marth for awhile (3 years?). 

Nowadays, I don't like to call anyone my main. I try to use everyone. But if I'm up against a wave-dashing, "Hey can you SHFFL?" "expert" Smasher I tend to use Link.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 11, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Just as planned.
> 
> Two for one.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 11, 2007)

I was Ness and Falcon all the time.  Seriously, that JUICE knee and The black Hole... Good times... good times...


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 11, 2007)

yeah I can use everyone competently but Falcon is my clear best. I've been trying to get good with Zelda but she's so slow... strong though. I hope they make her better in Brawl.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 11, 2007)

I still bet on her being slow


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 11, 2007)

yeah that'll be fine, but if they could figure out a way to give her a 4th special that'd be quite nice...


----------



## Roll (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm kinda late joining this discussion but, Does anyone think Jimmy or Spike, from Ape Escape would be an interesting addition to the cast characters? I think they'd be pretty cool in the game, because in ape escape you could get gadgets for them, and all those gadgets would make fun and good attacks for them in the game. I know this is kind of a stupid idea, and that the chances of it happening or extremely thin, but what do you think?


----------



## Jazz (Dec 11, 2007)

Um, probably not.


----------



## Masaki (Dec 11, 2007)

I used Shiek, but I sometimes used Mewtwo just for fun.


----------



## /root (Dec 11, 2007)

Fanatical pro-smash players give me the shits. God forbid they ever play the game for fun.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 11, 2007)

K






.............................


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 11, 2007)

Adam said:


> Fanatical pro-smash players give me the shits. God forbid they ever play the game for fun.



I don't like your attitude!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 11, 2007)

Kino-chan said:


> I'm kinda late joining this discussion but, Does anyone think Jimmy or Spike, from Ape Escape would be an interesting addition to the cast characters? I think they'd be pretty cool in the game, because in ape escape you could get gadgets for them, and all those gadgets would make fun and good attacks for them in the game. I know this is kind of a stupid idea, and that the chances of it happening or extremely thin, but what do you think?



Hello there late person :3

I think the Ape Escape series is owned by Sony, and well..Sony isn't a third party to Nintendo, so that narrows it down to very slim-to-none.

You have a better chance of seeing Master Chief in Brawl.


----------



## /root (Dec 11, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> I don't like your attitude!


Let it be established that there is a difference between people who happen to be very good at the game and people who take it seriously and bitch and moan about everything not tournament-level.

Most notably these people are known for saying Brawl is killing the series and that Melee will always be the only true Smash Bros game.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 11, 2007)

Adam said:


> Let it be established that there is a difference between people who happen to be very good at the game and people who take it seriously and bitch and moan about everything not tournament-level.
> 
> Most notably these people are known for saying Brawl is killing the series and that Melee will always be the only true Smash Bros game.



Pay no attention to that, it was just a random inside joke someone else on this forum will get.

Tourney-whores annoy me too. But I like playing competitively on what the game gives us.


----------



## Roll (Dec 11, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hello there late person :3
> 
> I think the Ape Escape series is owned by Sony, and well..Sony isn't a third party to Nintendo, so that narrows it down to very slim-to-none.
> 
> You have a better chance of seeing Master Chief in Brawl.



I think Ape Escape is owned by Konami.  But now that I think about it they already have Snake and he's from Konami too. and I don't think they'll add another character from Konami.


----------



## Masaki (Dec 11, 2007)

Adam said:


> Fanatical pro-smash players give me the shits. God forbid they ever play the game for fun.



One time, a Japan Club activity, Banzai involved many things including playing Smash Bros Melee, without any tournament whatsoever.

About 30 minutes into Banzai, the items ended up turned off and Marths were everywhere.


----------



## /root (Dec 11, 2007)

Marth is gonna get nerfed in SSBB if he returns.

Expect Meta-Knight to make a big showing on the tourney scene IMO.


----------



## Masaki (Dec 11, 2007)

Adam said:


> Marth is gonna get nerfed in SSBB if he returns.
> 
> Expect Meta-Knight to make a big showing on the tourney scene IMO.



I can imagine him being the new Marth, with Sonic being the new Shiek.  I can't think of the next Fox, really.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Dec 11, 2007)

Fox will be the next Fox.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 11, 2007)

Kino-chan said:


> I think Ape Escape is owned by Konami.  But now that I think about it they already have Snake and he's from Konami too. and I don't think they'll add another character from Konami.



You assume that because of the Ape Escape/Metal Gear cameos huh? 

Konami doesn't own Ape Escape in any degree, Sony does. It was just a humorous crossover done in a cutesy manner.



Owned by Sony <33

Konami owns and is mostly known nowadays for Bomberman [They mostly own Hudson now], Metal Gear, Castlevania, Gradius, Contra, and Silent Hill. If we get ANY cameos from Konami games beyond Metal Gear, it's going to either be Bomberman or a Castlevania character.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 12, 2007)

so today...we get Optionen...Option?

and ice climber music.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 12, 2007)

Terrible update is terrible.


----------



## zagman505 (Dec 12, 2007)

at least we get some music too.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 12, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Terrible update is terrible.



*KO Goofy titan*

WHAT YA TALKING ABOUT!?  IC MUSIC SOUNDS FUNKY!!!!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 12, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> *KO Goofy titan*
> 
> WHAT YA TALKING ABOUT!?  IC MUSIC SOUNDS FUNKY!!!!!



It sounds like 80% balls, 10% sponge, 5% MIDI and 5% mute.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 12, 2007)

"Proverbial buzz-buzz" lol

I notice Ruby/Sapphire's Wild Pokémon music is included, which I like. Ice Climber music is alright but I don't really care for that. And Sakurai advising us not to mess with data?!  Yes, Mr. Sakurai, I'll be careful! 


OMG, what's with this week...


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 12, 2007)

Be grateful! We got deflicker [I wonder if that stacks with my tv's deflicker ] and a "widescreen update" cameo, after all 

>_<


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 12, 2007)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Be grateful! We got deflicker [I wonder if that stacks with my tv's deflicker ] and a "widescreen update" cameo, after all
> 
> ._____.



Flickering is mostly on CRT TV's, which are fading against LCD and Plasmas, the former being a better gaming TV.

Besides, Melee had deflickering, and is like 1 of the...less than 4...games that have that kinda feature?

I also lol'd simply at the fact that update brought back widescreen, music, and controls, putting filler in this filler.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 12, 2007)

Even this pwns the mighty Cap. Falcon:



either I miss an update or what the hell is a vault?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 12, 2007)

_You mean I can listen to sound effects from my favorite character all I want?_

Oh yeah.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 12, 2007)

I was being ...how do you say, facetious? 

Is it only movie-russians that talk like that? Heh.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 12, 2007)

Tehol Beddict said:


> I was being ...how do you say, facetious?



Spendaulous!?


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 12, 2007)

Look on the bright side. At least Deflicker, Rumble, Sound, and Erase Data weren't their OWN updates.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 12, 2007)

well...nice to know that sound menu is there in the beginning rather than unlock it.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2007)

wow, just wow.  I never honestly think they'd ever devote an update to the options menu


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 12, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Look on the bright side. At least Deflicker, Rumble, Sound, and Erase Data weren't their OWN updates.



Oh..but what if he brings them back to anything related to them again? 

I swear to God I hope to all that is holy in the world that tomorrows update isn't about the damn Vault, which will probably be collections of recorded footage, SE scenes, and the like.

Something good plz.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 12, 2007)

> Spendaulous!?


Absatively!



> Look on the bright side. At least Deflicker, Rumble, Sound, and Erase Data weren't their OWN updates.


Even though "could be worse" =/= good, since I shuddered so strongly at that possibility, I reckon I have to agree. Bright side indeed >_<



> I swear to God I hope to all that is holy in the world that tomorrows update isn't about the damn Vault, which will probably be collections of recorded footage, SE scenes, and the like.



I'd bet money it'll be one before the prerelease updates are through, sadly.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 12, 2007)

Tehol Beddict said:


> I'd bet money it'll be one before the prerelease updates are through, sadly.



Oh, going by /v/ and /v/'s hyper psychic mind, I would tend to agree.

*Spoiler*: __ 








It honestly pains me to say this has been the worst week for updates since the widescreen update itself.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Dec 12, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Look on the bright side. At least Deflicker, Rumble, Sound, and Erase Data weren't their OWN updates.



Don't worry, they will be ...

On a sidenote anyone else wondering what the vault option will do?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 12, 2007)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Don't worry, they will be ...
> 
> On a sidenote anyone else wondering what the vault option will do?



I already mentioned my assumptions . Being like a video viewer that a lot of games do.

Also, I am going to try and assume when we will get GOOD updates again, and when this filler shit would end. Yes, I took this out of my older post for teh "freshness"

We would have gotten Brawl December 3rd, which is now Feb 10th. That is around 50 or so days of updates. Assuming every update from November 1 to now has been filler/shitty/mostly shitty/85% shit types of updates, the time this will pan out will be...drumrollll plz.

January 9th 2008

So, until that date, I will be crossing my fingers and hoping if everything added has been filler that it doesn't keep going downhill in shittyness, because it keeps declining when I think it has already hit the bottom.

That or hoping they actually throw good updates between then and now. And by good I mean "oh shit good" not a step up above Options. A picture of my ass is a better update than that.

Also, for personal tallying, again, assuming everything from Nov 1st onwards has been filler, counting today, would make a total of 30 filler updates. Out of those 30 updates, a good 8 I have personally thought were good.

3:


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2007)

tommorow

the manual


----------



## Miracle (Dec 12, 2007)

Adam said:


> Let it be established that there is a difference between people who happen to be very good at the game and people who take it seriously and bitch and moan about everything not tournament-level.
> 
> Most notably these people are known for saying Brawl is killing the series and that Melee will always be the only true Smash Bros game.



LOL, so true.

I don't mind both actually.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 12, 2007)

At least with some useless updates there were good screenshots but these last two, none.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2007)

Actually, I'd kinda like to know what the hell "Vault" is.

However, for once, I'll have to agree with goofy. This options update was just sad. I'm willing to bet nobody cares about options until the options are available to you.

On the other hand, I loved the IC music update. Not because of the music itself. Though it is pretty cool, that's not why I like it so much. Sakurai says that the music for the stage will be in phrases, corresponding with the progress of the stage. As far as I know, this has never been done before in smash. I hope Summit isn't the only stage that gets the interactive music treatment.


----------



## Aman (Dec 12, 2007)

I really don't get what's so bad about today's updates (or yesterday's for that matter...  We're not supposed to get something great everyday, but something interesting every day and a great update at times is what we should expect.

But yes, some of the updates lately have been really bad.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 12, 2007)

heh now i hope for the trainer saphire and ruby battle music


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 12, 2007)

Vault is obviously the trophies, special movies (including How to play), stickers, and picture collection. 

Anyway, I liked this update for a few reasons: 


Main menu is finally shown - looks very Wii pointer friendly
Music liked "Wild Pokemon Battle Ruby/Sapphire" is fantastic news for me because it increases the chances of my favorite Diamond/Pearl tracks getting in the game....c'mon, Azelf/Mespirit/Uxie music!!
Cool Ice Climbers music.

Only music updates left, series-wise, are Mario, Mother, F-Zero, and Sonic.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 12, 2007)

Vault confirmation: 



			
				Killadji said:
			
		

> Vault is green.
> So menus will obviously be green.
> We have :
> 
> ...


from GAF.

So, we know for sure that the vault includes Stage Builder, Trophies, My Photos, Friend List, and Stickers.

Special videos makes sense too, me thinks.

Btw, I just spoiled the inevitable Vault update we'll probably get next week.


----------



## Xell (Dec 12, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> c'mon, Azelf/Mespirit/Uxie music!!



Yes! Great battle song. I'd put my DS full volume when I would try to catch them. Good times.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 12, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Vault is obviously the trophies, special movies (including How to play), stickers, and picture collection.
> 
> Anyway, I liked this update for a few reasons:
> 
> ...


you forgeting the DS symbol which probably cover the touch and Wii serie


----------



## Jazz (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow, this is a great update XD


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 12, 2007)

Damn...I was hoping for SSBB Discussion: The Proverbial Buzz-Buzz X3


----------



## Rocket Bear (Dec 12, 2007)

God dangit. No more menuish updates please -________________-



The Ice climbers music gives me knightmares from icicle mountain D:


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 12, 2007)

on the music...I swear Nana says "hey guys"  but I can't make out the others.

I can image the stage.   the first part of the music is play during the peak, and the the Rock-n-roll-ish part is play when the peak breaks and slides of.  Then the third part is play while sailing.


----------



## Miracle (Dec 12, 2007)

I wonder what Pokemon the trainer uses. I saw Snorlax in the last game?

Or was that something else?


----------



## Rocket Bear (Dec 12, 2007)

Miracle said:


> I wonder what Pokemon the trainer uses. I saw Snorlax in the last game?
> 
> Or was that something else?



He's got a Squirtle, Ivysaur, and Charizard in this game :]



But everyone can use pokemon that come from the pokeball items (which include snorlax)


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 12, 2007)

I have no complaints in today's update...

I actually liked how we could see the game's menus....

IMO, it looked kind of plain...

But still, pretty good


----------



## dilbot (Dec 12, 2007)

nice update, I think they just gave out where totaka's song is...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 12, 2007)

Who's Totoka?^^


----------



## Splyte (Dec 12, 2007)

kazumi totaka is a composer for many video games and almost every game he contributes too, somewhere in the game there is a secret song left behind by totaka. so once people found this song in mario paint they started noticing it in many other games he had worked on and it became known as totaka's song. so now whenever people know he is working on a game they always try and find where totaka's song is hidden in the game


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 12, 2007)

hmm... thats pretty cool..

And you beleive, this is Totaka's song?


----------



## Splyte (Dec 12, 2007)

he thinks that it might be hidden in the ice climber song since totaka worked on it but we still cant be sure until we check out the full version when the game actually comes out. but im sure it will be somewhere in the game


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 12, 2007)

lol at the title.

I'm continually impressed by how many game modes that there can actually be >_<;;
and we still don't know about all-star or melee mode[Forgot the name,the one with wireframes,etc.]

I really like the music,it's definatly different and funky.
only 3 days till the release from Coro Mag.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 12, 2007)

You guys realize that we haven't even gotten Vs. Mode, right?

Standard VS mode complete with choice of Time, Stock, Coin, or Bonus matches hasn't been mentioned yet.

It'd be a cool update if they add a new mode, though.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 12, 2007)

I want a Survival Mode. Not like Cruel Melee or All-Star mode. Just a straight up Survival where u regain some health each time. Un.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 13, 2007)

So now we get a description of the Mario Circuit.  Remember folks to heed my sig.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 13, 2007)

Your sig has nothing to do with this update, as it was not shown at E for All, and not shown in some hidden thing on Youtube.

That is a stage we have known of for well over a year, and they finally show it. It was shwon in the second trailer.

Much better than yesterdays shitstorm of monster fail.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2007)

wait what exactly is the difference between Mario Circuit and Mute City?



Ritzbitz8 said:


> I want a Survival Mode. Not like Cruel Melee or All-Star mode. Just a straight up Survival where u regain some health each time. Un.



gaining health in between matches defeats the purpose of survival mode don;t you think?  nevertheless I would like to see a straight out survival mode.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 13, 2007)

Finally, it's the Mario Circuit. I was wondering when it'd show up after that year-old trailer. Very nice detail even though we won't even see it all during matches. Too bad we already had a Mario stage revealed in the beginning. Still need one for Sonic and F-Zero.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 13, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Your sig has nothing to do with this update, as it was not shown at E for All, and not shown in some hidden thing on Youtube.
> 
> That is a stage we have known of for well over a year, and they finally show it. It was shwon in the second trailer.
> 
> Much better than yesterdays shitstorm of monster fail.



it does goes to those who haven't seen the videos and just heard the news.

and yesterday wasn't full of fail.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 13, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> and yesterday wasn't full of fail.



Yes it was.

Of course it doesn't seem that way to you . I bet you don't think any of the updates are bad.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 13, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> it does goes to those who haven't seen the videos and just heard the news.


One would think that the vast majority has seen those year-old trailers by now. Who doesn't watch the videos?


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 13, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> One would think that the vast majority has seen those year-old trailers by now. Who doesn't watch the videos?



The karts are serious about their race.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 13, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> and yesterday wasn't full of fail.



Your standards are just getting lower out of desperation...


----------



## Rocket Bear (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh heck yeah, winning update.

Shy Guys running people over and getting whacked is beyond awesome. Mario Kart turns everything it touches into gold. Thank you Sakurai, I'm gonna love this stage.




> wait what exactly is the difference between Mario Circuit and Mute City?



There's one obvious difference isn't there? On Mute City you move along the track ...but in this one you're static the whole time.


----------



## Seany (Dec 13, 2007)

Finally a decent update!  

although i loved that Bonsly too XDD


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 13, 2007)

Heh, finally a good update. Mario Circuit seems like a cool level. Shy Guys coming from the side and towards the screen is just awesome, and you can pretty much guess when they're coming because of the screen in the back. The best thing is that you don't have to worry about falling off the platform, unlike in Mute City.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Dec 13, 2007)

hmmm .... it looks like you have to pay attention to the blue screen with the map ... intresting update.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Dec 13, 2007)

the update yesterday wasnt full of fail and todays update was good.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice update.

From what I've seen so far, I can tell I'll definitely like this stage.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 13, 2007)

I personally don't like hazardous stages, but this stage wasn't a bad update.

Kinda worse than yesterday's, since we've known about this stage for a long time.

Yesterday's at least was something new.....


----------



## the_sloth (Dec 13, 2007)

Compared to the previous update, this update is a godsend.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 13, 2007)

good update hope tomorow we get shiek


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 13, 2007)

About damn time.

I'm pretty surprised the stage isn't a Mute City clone but I guess Delfino Plaza might be that stage's replacement unless it comes back (or the new F-Zero stage is similar). People who went to E for All compared Delfino to Mute City, at least (except you can actually grab the ledges of the moving platform).

I wonder if you can't die if sent sideways under that the side ramps. I'd prefer that instead of a walk-offs like on Flatzone, Mushroom Kingdom I and II, etc.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 13, 2007)

CoroCoro news update: 



According to translators on Smash Boards, this says there will be 30 pages of info in the magazine this Saturday.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 13, 2007)

Wait a... FUCK

This replaced F-Zero stage from ssbm.

I liked that stage


----------



## Banshi (Dec 13, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> CoroCoro news update:
> 
> 
> 
> According to translators on Smash Boards, this says there will be 30 pages of info in the magazine this Saturday.


.........!!!!!!
30 pages............THIS saturday
cant wait for this


----------



## Aman (Dec 13, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> According to translators on Smash Boards, this says there will be 30 pages of info in the magazine this Saturday.


Some people are saying something else. 30 cards will be released in the middle of January, but there will be some kind of ''scoop'' in this issue. I just hope that it will be something nice, we're only a little over a month away from the Japanese release. Megaman perhaps? I'll just put my bet on him showing up in this issue and Monday's update since that's the anniversary if he's even in this game. And I've been right about that before.


----------



## Banshi (Dec 13, 2007)

*fingers crossed for megaman*


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 13, 2007)

Megaman's best bet is Monday.

Seriously, if Sakurai announces him any other day BUT Monday pre-release it'd be weird.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 13, 2007)

maybe is info of old stuff  whit a good new update MegamanX


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 13, 2007)

Mario said:


> Wait a... FUCK
> 
> This replaced F-Zero stage from ssbm.
> 
> I liked that stage



It could be back.


----------



## MechaTC (Dec 13, 2007)

i'm still waiting for my character, falcon.  any news on him? (don't feel like searching or reading)


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 13, 2007)

Mario said:


> Wait a... FUCK
> 
> This replaced F-Zero stage from ssbm.
> 
> I liked that stage



The f-zero stage needed too much tweaking....

This stage makes the old F-Zero stage look like nothin...

But maybe like how Ritz said, it might come back.

Hopefully in a new different kind of stage...


----------



## Jazz (Dec 13, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> The f-zero stage needed too much tweaking....
> 
> This stage makes the old F-Zero stage look like nothin...
> 
> ...



But I liked it, it reminded me of playing F-Zero on the SNES for the first time.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 13, 2007)

They should have made the kart racers in the background 8 random characters that weren't chosen for the round instead of Shy-Guys. That would've been awesome (and time consuming). 


Mario said:


> But I liked it, it reminded me of playing F-Zero on the SNES for the first time.


It makes you wonder what the F-Zero stage in Brawl will have in order to set it apart from the rest and make it unique.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 13, 2007)

I dunno, on top of a Jet?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 13, 2007)

Maybe the stage could be set where Falcon Faught his archenemy?

Maybe.....


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 13, 2007)

Mario said:


> I dunno, on top of a Jet?



Lol.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 13, 2007)

Solid Snake said:


> Lol.



This is not a jet...

It is OBVIOUSLY a space craft......


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 13, 2007)

Megaman better be on that list...


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 13, 2007)

Holy moles.
We finally got the stage update;Looks great,makes me feel like playing Mario kart 64 haha.
About that 30 page thing for CoroCoro:
Wow,30 pages?
It makes me think that about 2-4 explain the game and maybe 1 character per page is released,or some of the sort.

Or it'd be lame and release info we have from the site xD;;
We'll find out soon


----------



## Jazz (Dec 13, 2007)

That's Mario Kart DS


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 13, 2007)

Mario said:


> That's Mario Kart DS



Why? lol

Every Mario Kart game has had the "Mario (Figure 8) Circuit"


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 13, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> CoroCoro news update:
> 
> 
> 
> According to translators on Smash Boards, this says there will be 30 pages of info in the magazine this Saturday.



It must be more than the starting roster to be that large.

Maybe, the entire roster, all the movesets, all the fighting stages, and maybe all the stages of SE.

Unless theres 1 page for each character, be it for a total roster number or the starting/random hidden ones.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 13, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Why? lol
> 
> Every Mario Kart game has had the "Mario (Figure 8) Circuit"



Shy Guys...


----------



## Aman (Dec 13, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> It must be more than the starting roster to be that large.
> 
> Maybe, the entire roster, all the movesets, all the fighting stages, and maybe all the stages of SE.
> 
> Unless theres 1 page for each character, be it for a total roster number or the starting/random hidden ones.



That's for the 30 cards that will come with the February issue, since the magazine is popular with kids. It's got nothing to do with the information in the next issue.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 13, 2007)

Aman said:


> That's for the 30 cards that will come with the February issue, since the magazine is popular with kids. It's got nothing to do with the information in the next issue.



;___________________;


UR IN MAH FACE, RUINING MAH DREAMS.


----------



## Aman (Dec 13, 2007)

That was still very optimistic of you.  I mean, the entire roster, all of the fighting moves along with the normal stages and the SE stages?


----------



## /root (Dec 13, 2007)

Sakurai _does_ want to be the one who unviels his creation though. He doesn't want some 2channer posting all the info 3 minutes after the game is released.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 13, 2007)

Aman said:


> That was still very optimistic of you.  I mean, the entire roster, all of the fighting moves along with the normal stages and the SE stages?



After all, a number of magazines use to have full coverage like that. I was assuming it'd be like that.

SO HUSH DEMON D:<


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 13, 2007)

*FACT:*

Ok, so Serebii.net has posted some news abouts Pokemon Dungeon 2 on their website...citing the latest CoroCoro magazine as the source.

So they obviously have some sort of hook-up with the magazine.

*RUMOR: *

Now...until we get some solid evidence...assume this is 99.9% bullshit but...



			
				BrawlinNess from Smash Boards said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, I have somewhat good news!
> 
> I just finished an AIM convo. with SerebiiJoe (owner of Serebii.net) and I can confirm to you this.
> 
> ...




I don't believe it for a second but just in case...


----------



## sorrythatusernameistaken (Dec 13, 2007)

this is from smash world so take it with a grain of salt 

"Hey everyone, I have somewhat good news!

I just finished an AIM convo. with SerebiiJoe (owner of Serebii.net) and I can confirm to you this.

Capt. Falcon is revealed to be in the game along with Ridley (w00t) and Luigi. Ridley is in his Meta-Ridley form and is shown in one shot with Bowser and Dedede and another shot vs. Samus in which he is holding a Home-Run bat. They are the only 3 "new" characters shown and anyone expecting anything else is going to be disapointed.

Also, there are screenshots of what looks to be an F-Zero stage called "Port Town". I've never played the F-Zero games so I'm not sure of its importance. Also, the stage in the E 4 All video is shown again and revealed to be "Ashley Manor". I take it that's Ashley's house from WarioWare? Joe also said there is also a picture of what looks to be "Fountain of Dreams". I'm assuming that a Past Stage like Temple is.

Finally, another picture is shown with the Star Rod and one with Luigi using his Poultergust 3000. It could be his down B or it could be a new item, Joe said he wasn't sure. 

Sorry, that's all the help I can give at the moment but I requested that he scan me the images and I will probably recieve an e-mail within the hour. I know for a fact all of this information is real and you may not believe me but I guarantee on Saturday (or even earlier when i can get the scans up), I will have the last laugh".

edit beaten


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 13, 2007)

Heh, you posted the same thing the Tenshi did dear <3

Eh..sounds..too good to be true. Meta-Ridley seems better to be a boss than a playable character.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Dec 13, 2007)

lmao. Christ, you two were on the ball 0__o

Port Town'd be a cool level... but bleh, we'll have to wait and see =P


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 13, 2007)

The only very small reason I see Ridley being playable is because his fighting style would fit in with the  (seeing as how there are really only 3 people shown so far who show this ability: Meta Knight, Pitt, and Charizard), and other than Ridley I can't really think of anyone else who could possibly have it but there probably is. So I suppose there is a slim chance. Otherwise I think he's better off just being a boss in SE.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 13, 2007)

So we're getting some Serebii mods saying it's most definitely bullshit. Not to mention the dude that posted the info hasn't responded since.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 13, 2007)

Is it wrong that I didn't want SSBB for a few days last week?  I was just like Fuck it.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 13, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Yes it was.
> 
> Of course it doesn't seem that way to you . I bet you don't think any of the updates are bad.





nmaster64 said:


> Your standards are just getting lower out of desperation...



uh...no....I'm not desperation and I do think some update are bad.  What made it good yesterday for me was the music.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 13, 2007)

If you like the update, don't let some other guy's opinion about it ruin what you like.

Forget them and keep going your way Linkaro.

@The Serebii thing

I don't trust that site for shit.

It's pretty much gonna turn out that it is all bull.

How could this guy possibly know this information in the first place?

It's not real...


----------



## Shishou (Dec 13, 2007)

That guy is full of shit.

He even made fake AIM Logs long after requested to try and prove it.  Honestly, there would be a scan already if it was true.  He said wait an hour for one.  

Lying shits like this need to be banned from boards.  IP Banned.  That'll learn em to stop their shit.


----------



## Bender (Dec 13, 2007)

WHEN WILL THIS GAME COME OUT!


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 13, 2007)

JAP version on January 24.
US version on Feb 10, 2008.
EURO version past June next year because Nintendo of Europe sucks big giant donkey balls.


----------



## Cel (Dec 13, 2007)

After hanging around SPP and knowing Joe for a bit, I am leaning toward the information is true as he doesn't like spreading around fake information.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 13, 2007)

Solid Snake said:


> JAP version on January 24.
> US version on Feb 10, 2008.
> EURO version past June next year because Nintendo of Europe sucks big giant donkey balls.


Going by days left... Japan gets it in 41 days. US, 59 days. Europe, uh... shrug.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 13, 2007)

SUCKS TO BE A EUROPEAN RIGHT NOW

Not like it was ever great


----------



## /root (Dec 13, 2007)

Mario said:


> Not like it was ever great



Our women are hotter.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 14, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> If you like the update, don't let some other guy's opinion about it ruin what you like.
> 
> Forget them and keep going your way Linkaro.



Who says I or anyone else is trying to change his views?

I think the update sucks, and all I've seen from Linkaro are him expressing a manner of not liking people complaining about updates, but I have also not ever seen him saying one is bad. Hence why it was jokingly tossed that he is overtly positive, even when the crop of shit is muddy murky swap shit.

Everyone else who regularly posts in this topic has at least 3 posts of a disliking nature to their name. Tis all <3

I don't hate him, or am aiming to ruin his opinion. His opinion is what makes us different beings after all.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 14, 2007)

So today update is...I mean are starfy AT and Waluigi as an AT


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 14, 2007)

_I’ll do it! I’m doing it!_

I'm glad Waluigi ain't playable but his attacks are pretty funny. AT updates... well at least they're new.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 14, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> _I?ll do it! I?m doing it!_
> 
> I'm glad Waluigi ain't playable but his attacks are pretty funny. AT updates... well at least they're new.



ah..I seen only star kid before


----------



## zagman505 (Dec 14, 2007)

hm. new AT's, pretty nice. glad to see that waluigi isn't a playable character XD hope we get a newcomer next week =D


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 14, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> ah..I seen only star kid before



what are you, dense? Are you retarded or something? Don't you know who he is? He's the *goddamn Batman Waluigi*.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice to get 2 AT's to end the week instead of 1 :] Stafy's kinda entertaining I guess  

And thank god they didn't make Waluigi playable *wipe sweat* I'd rather they had just passed on him overall but at least kept his origin/racquet.

Does this mean Daisy's likely to be an AT?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 14, 2007)

Fuck yeah, Stafy!

Fuck no, Waluigi!

For those who don't know where Stafy is from, he's from a Kirby-eqse under-the-sea platforming series.


----------



## Hiruko (Dec 14, 2007)

OMG, I think this (his lameness) hints at underwater levels in which he accels!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 14, 2007)

Yeah, he sucks out of water, but in the water he is a beast 

Wario also teamed up with him in one of the worlds in the third Stafy game.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Dec 14, 2007)

yay good updates Stafy and Waluigi. I'm sad Waluigi isnt playable and only an assist trophie.

and I never said an update was bad.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 14, 2007)

Waluigi not playable makes me


----------



## Aman (Dec 14, 2007)

It's been confirmed that it was all old info and old screenshots. Kinda disappointing.


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 14, 2007)

I wasn't expecting much new info anyway, but it's disappointing nonetheless.


----------



## Seany (Dec 14, 2007)

Ahh Stafy! glad he's in!

lmao Waluigi.. 
at first i thought he was playable and yelled 'fuck nooo'
Still he should be fun as AT


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 14, 2007)

Aman said:


> It's been confirmed that it was all old info and old screenshots. Kinda disappointing.



*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCK.



If Mega Man is announced come Monday, it'll make up for it. Although I DID mention the Luigi's Mansion pic with Squirtle a while back, but I'm too lazy to go back a hundred pages just to find it.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 14, 2007)

Very nice. Very nice, Sakurai. 

That was a great update. 

Two new assist trophies we had no prior knowledge of. 

And like with Lyn, Goro, Munchlax, and Deoxys, this was obviously a de-confirmation update. Stafy actually had some decent support in Japan according to polls and well...even the hated Waluigi had a slight, slight chance if Sakurai cared enough about him...even if he premiered in Mario Tenis and has no real character development outside of sports games...and well...sucks ass...

...thank God he didn't.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 14, 2007)

I wanted him playable...Luigi needs a rival to fight with...I'm a sucker for symbolic fights, and I was really looking forward to Mario Bros. vs Wario Bros...


----------



## Shirker (Dec 14, 2007)

Waluigi's stompin'  mudhole n' walkin it dry! Personally, I liked the Waluigi update alot better than stafy. I'm interested in what that last explosion was, but overall, not that interesting. Waluigi seems to packs more of a punch. These two updates IMO aren't really great for a Friday, but the confirmation of Starfy and Waluigi is a definate plus nonetheless.

AND THAT'S THE BOTTOM LINE!!!!! *Gets shot*


----------



## Splyte (Dec 14, 2007)

this has been one of the best updates in a while for me. 2 assist trophies in one update really softened the blow from the corocoro failure. i dont even care about that for some reason, glad to see waluigi non playable and stafy is win.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 14, 2007)

Gah, I hope all you Waluigi haters die in a fire... 

You people have no sense of flavor...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 14, 2007)

waluigi is awesome


----------



## Harmonie (Dec 14, 2007)

Yay! Waluigi is finally confirmed as an AT! It's about time.

Stafy, I wasn't such a big supporter of either, I have to admit.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 14, 2007)

Hahaha...I'm still laughing from reading Stafy's description.  "I'll do it! I'm doing it! He never says anything like that...", "...Stafy, why did you come here? It's part of his charm."


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 14, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> waluigi is awesome



As awesome as Magikarp.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 14, 2007)

im glad that stay is not a playable character


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 14, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> As awesome as Magikarp.



don't make him splash attack you


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 14, 2007)

Sorry Vegito, but I don't like Waluigi either..

I believe he didn't deserve to be in because he was never in a game of his own...

Wario has WARIOware..

Mario has MARIO party..

Luigi, LUIGI's mansion..

I've never seen Waluigi Star in his own game before...

Probably just an add in to the antagonist of Luigi....

He is better off as an assist....


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 14, 2007)

I love waluigi, actually, Cracks me up. I sort of wish he was in just because, but I understand why he isn't.

I do sincerely hope that Luigi at least gets his "Mr. L aka the Green Thunder" outfit from super paper mario [special final smash - brobot ] 

And O'Chunks for assist trophy, please? xD


----------



## Akuma (Dec 14, 2007)

I want Luigi Nao


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 14, 2007)

He's in, don't worry about it.

The leak is your friend.....


----------



## Aman (Dec 14, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Mario has MARIO party..


 **


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 14, 2007)

Ah sweet,two new AT's.
I think stafy's inclusion pretty further states that there'll be stages with plenty of water;as well Delfino Plaza seems to have the most so far.
Haha,Waluigi,I always hated him in the Mario party games,he always won alot of stuff x];;
Wonder why they only chose him from his Mario Tennis inclusion.

Well,glad we're getting some new stuff.
Bummer on the Coro mag news though...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 14, 2007)

We SHOULD have a Mario Tennis stage.. lol, with the moving stage and crap.

Maybe another Fox stage in Dinosaur planet with a war ragin in the background...

Somethin like that...


----------



## Shirker (Dec 14, 2007)

I never really had a problem with Waluigi. Don't like him or hate him. He's just... there. Though his imfamous crotch chop should've been more than enough reason for him to be in the game in some shape or form. Shame it looks like he's not usin' it this time around


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 14, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> We SHOULD have a Mario Tennis stage.. lol, with the moving stage and crap.



NO NO NO D:<

No Mario spin-off gunk plz. Only Mario platforming series stuff, and Mario Kart.

I don't want to see a goddamned thing from the terrible Mario Party series in any way shape or form in Brawl.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 14, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I don't want to see a goddamned thing from the terrible Mario Party series in any way shape or form in Brawl.




Lol.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 14, 2007)

*Waluigi is fucking cool, don't deny it, or he shall stomp on your face while you writhe in the dirt, crying for your momma.*


At least Stafy was in there somewhere. D;


----------



## Lee1993 (Dec 14, 2007)

stafy is gay
waluigi should be a character


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 14, 2007)

Stafy's, uh, interesting. And Waluigi is weird but seems helpful. 2 assist trophies in one day is a good sign.


----------



## Lee1993 (Dec 14, 2007)

not rly cookie


----------



## kewlmyc (Dec 14, 2007)

Lee1993 said:


> stafy is gay
> *waluigi should be a character*



You should suck my balls. 

But, seriously Waluigi is better off as an assist trophy.


----------



## Lee1993 (Dec 14, 2007)

what makes u say that


----------



## kewlmyc (Dec 14, 2007)

Lee1993 said:


> what makes u say that



Because he's a pointless, unneeded character only made so that he could be Luigi's "rival" in mario spinoffs.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 14, 2007)

Arr, Waluigi's highlight isn't even a Mario game, it's a DDR game with Mario stuff thrown in to sell it.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 14, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> You should suck my balls.
> 
> But, seriously Waluigi is better off as an assist trophy.



As much as I like him, I agree. There are better options for characters.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 14, 2007)

Lee1993 said:


> stafy is gay
> waluigi should be a character



waluigi is gay
stafy should be a character


----------



## Splyte (Dec 14, 2007)

Lee1993 said:


> stafy is gay
> waluigi should be a character



god, waluigi would suck so hard as a playable character. if he stays a spinoff character forever then dont expect to ever see him playable in a smash bros game. stafy had a much higher chance to become playable so watch what you are calling 'gay' next time without knowing anything about a character or its games.


----------



## jefu (Dec 14, 2007)

do not want @ Waluigi as a character. 

But seriously these assist trophy's are neato. =D


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 15, 2007)

All in all, we can't complain about the week's updates.

We could all agree that they were better than the crapload we had these past 2 months...


----------



## Lee1993 (Dec 15, 2007)

u know what screw it i dont need to take this


----------



## Jazz (Dec 15, 2007)

gay update was gay


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 15, 2007)

So it seems that the Coro thing really was just a 30 paged recap of dojo events.
But,in the janurary release[9 days before japanese brawl is released] there will be 30 cards with each character showing character information;so that means 30 characters.
But mind you there will be seperate cards for Charizard,squirtle,ZSS,etc.
So we may get a sneek peak of a few characters[Unless Sakurai announces them before this lol] a few days before the actual release.

Also,what I realized,don't you guys think it'd be more fun to get excited and see a new player while playing the game instead of spoiling yourself before getting to even play it?
Eh,Im sorta half way on it.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Dec 15, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Also,what I realized,don't you guys think it'd be more fun to get excited and see a new player while playing the game instead of spoiling yourself before getting to even play it?
> Eh,Im sorta half way on it.



Yeah, me and my brother have considered that many a time.

The two problems with that are 1. You don't know what route to take to unlock them so you could play around forever before finding them and 2. It's just plain hard to wait to see if a character you like has made it in (and the internet spoils many a thing even when you least expect it ...so you'd have to abandon this topic and much else)

That's how it was with the last game at least. I guess in this SE might be the sole way to get new characters so that would streamline it, but who knows if that's really true.

I think it'd still be hard to find out _how many_ characters there are without knowing _who_ they are.


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 15, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Yeah, me and my brother have considered that many a time.
> 
> The two problems with that are 1. You don't know what route to take to unlock them so you could play around forever before finding them
> Well,Sakurai stated that the main route would be SE,and I'm sure that that'd be the main place everyone would go.
> ...



Ahh,I should face the fact it's hopeless and suck it up


----------



## Harmonie (Dec 16, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Also,what I realized,don't you guys think it'd be more fun to get excited and see a new player while playing the game instead of spoiling yourself before getting to even play it?
> Eh,Im sorta half way on it.



Nah, the whole roster of Melee was spoiled to me before I bought the game, and I still play Melee all of the time.

I'd really love to know the whole roster right now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 16, 2007)

As long as certain characters and stages are not a chore to unlock [They were some to a degree in the last 2 games], I am happy :3


----------



## zagman505 (Dec 16, 2007)

i wouldn't mind knowing the full roster, especially if it would help me to unlock all the characters. sure it does take some satisfaction out of finding and unlocking them myself, but hopefully it'll be challenging enough to do that even without finding the method myself. but right now i just wanna know if isaac got in T_T


----------



## Aman (Dec 16, 2007)

Megaman confirmed!

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope this is what I'll be saying when the next update is shown.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 16, 2007)

God damn it, Aman... Got my hopes up...


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 16, 2007)

Tomorrow's the 20th anniversary.

Unless Sakurai doesn't care, it might just be now or never for Megaman. There's no way they'd release the game without revealing his addition. Like Sonic, his inclusion would propel sales considerably. 

IMMA IN YOUR THREAD, POTENTIALLY GETTING YOUR HOPES UP ;_______;


----------



## Harmonie (Dec 16, 2007)

I wouldn't get my hopes up for the Monday update.

I'm not saying that Megaman won't be playable (I think he will be, actually.), but this is a "filler" month, and Sakurai isn't going to give us any new/old characters until January.

I'd love to be proved wrong, but somehow I doubt it.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 16, 2007)

MegaMan. Confirmed. Tomorrow.

I'm calling it, right now. Seriously.


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 16, 2007)

^If somehow it goes to Dec. 08,I'm shooting you NM xD;;

lol in all truth I'd rather have Bomberman than megaman,but I wouldn't mind megaman either.
As long as it's his original version though,not the 20 million upgrade ones


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 16, 2007)

I'd rather have MegaMan than BomberMan IF, a big IF, they do him _right_.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 16, 2007)

Of course they are gonna DO him right!^^^

WTF is wrong with you????


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 16, 2007)

YEAH WTF MAN!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 16, 2007)

What do you guys want his moveset to be?


----------



## Akuma (Dec 16, 2007)

lol RayMk1 > megaman.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 16, 2007)

IMO brawl needs Bomber Man from Act Zero


----------



## Noah (Dec 16, 2007)

Megaman moveset, eh?

Well. I haven't really thought about it, but I will be extremely disapointed if his Up Special isn't Top Spin.

I'd imagine his Normal Special is a Mega Buster charge, much like Samus' charge beam. Down special should be one of his many shield (leaf, skull, star, etc.) weapons. Side special could be...erm....I have no idea? Metal Blade? Ring/Quick Boomerang or Shadow Star?

As far as his Final Smash, I'd say there's four options: Temp transformation into X, some form of Rush Armor, unleashing a barrage of stolen weapons or pulling out his animal buddies (plus Auto and Eddie) like Dedede's FS.


----------



## nahin768 (Dec 16, 2007)

so are there still character copies? young link/link, roy/marth, falco/fox?

and is roy gonna be there?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 16, 2007)

nahin768 said:


> so are there still character copies? young link/link, roy/marth, falco/fox?
> 
> and is roy gonna be there?



So far, gratefully, it seems to be the case that they wont.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Dec 17, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> IMO brawl needs Bomber Man from Act Zero



Please let that be a joke 



As for Megaman, if he's in, the Rush power ups seem to be _made_ for final smash material. Overall he's got excellent potential as a SSBB character. Hopefully both he AND Bomberman get in (but mostly Bomberman)

...we need a prayer smiley xP


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 17, 2007)

T-minus 20 minutes 'til everyone gets rocked!


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 17, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> As for Megaman, if he's in, the Rush power ups seem to be _made_ for final smash material. Overall he's got excellent potential as a SSBB character. Hopefully both he AND Bomberman get in (but mostly Bomberman)
> 
> ...we need a prayer smiley xP



for FS...I think something along with that move in MvC


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 17, 2007)

today we get Zwei-Spieler-Events or Co-op Events


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 17, 2007)

*AGONY*

Co-op events...


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 17, 2007)

No mega man, co-op is very nice tho


----------



## Harmonie (Dec 17, 2007)

I called it. There's no way Sakurai's going to reveal any characters to us this month.


----------



## zagman505 (Dec 17, 2007)

ah dammit.  at least co-op isn't a bad update in itself... just why no new character??? T_T


----------



## Rocket Bear (Dec 17, 2007)

If I hadn't been hyped for Megaman, this would've been a good update :[

Still like the idea though. More multi-player = more fun. I forgot he had already revealed target test


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 17, 2007)

Wait, wait, Events and Target mode with co-op?! The fact that it isn’t bloodthirsty is nice.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2007)

No Megaman? Awh well, that seems to make sense. The Megaman countdown was 2 hours before the time of the update, so they wouldn't be linked.

Capcom has been celebrating the anniversary all month so far, so maybe it'll continue until January.

But alas, I like how certain events that could have two players now do.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 17, 2007)

Can anyone make out the silhouettes in #5? (Which were probably intentionally blanked out in order to prevent spoilers).


----------



## Rocket Bear (Dec 17, 2007)

Solid Snake said:


> Can anyone make out the silhouettes in #5? (Which were probably intentionally blanked out in order to prevent spoilers).



My immediate reaction to the one in the foreground... :S Birdo


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2007)

One of them is Link, thats for sure.

The closer one to the screen...I donno. That character has rather odd feet.

Inb4 OMG MEGAMAN


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG MEGAMAN.



But in all seriousness, I'm guessing it's a villain from the Zelda series seeing as how all of the beginning Event Matches confine themselves to one or two games. If one of them is Link (which the right one is) and they're on the Bridge of Eldin then my guess is Ganondorf (but he looks a bit too chubby).


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Dec 17, 2007)

Solid Snake said:


> Can anyone make out the silhouettes in #5? (Which were probably intentionally blanked out in order to prevent spoilers).



It?s Samus, facing us and crouching, in the foreground and Link in his 64 pose in the background.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Dec 17, 2007)

Sure doesn't look like Ganondorf ta me. I figure it's Yoshi ...but maybe it's the animal crossing character? xP

.edit. HA! <3 Samus. I see that now. Rep for you


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Dec 17, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Sure doesn't look like Ganondorf ta me. I figure it's Yoshi ...but maybe it's the animal crossing character? xP
> 
> .edit. HA! <3 Samus. I see that now. Rep for you



Thanks! (10character rule)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 17, 2007)

im fine without megaman


----------



## Banshi (Dec 17, 2007)

.........i still have hope for megaman


Solid Snake said:


> Can anyone make out the silhouettes in #5? (Which were probably intentionally blanked out in order to prevent spoilers).


........how do i not notice this


----------



## Shirker (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm glad that they're trying to implement multiplayer and co-op in more places this time around. I wasn't all that hyped for Megaman, so this is a pretty good update to me.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 17, 2007)

_The Blue Bomber finally joins the Brawl!!!_

...is what I was hoping to change the title to. 

But this was ANOTHER fantastic update. For quite a few reasons: 


More Multi-Player Fun
Events actually change with more people = Way more than 50 events this time, at least
The squares seem to definitely represent individual events and not groups of 10 so there might not be 100 after all
Pokemon Trainer confirmed without doubt to be a starter (if the Dojo and boxart weren't any indication).
Pokemon Trainer alternate costume revealed -- not another series trainer .....here's hoping he works like Ice Climbers w/two boy costumes and two girl ones
Ivysaur move revealed? Either Vine Whip is about to be extended to grab something or it's some A attack
Coin battles return! (Now hopefully he doesn't feel the need to make an entirely separate update to clarify this)
Co-op target smash!
Since Snake is 1st player, does this confirm that there are in fact only 5 target maps in the whole game?

Lots of info. Great update.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> [*]Since Snake is 1st player, does this confirm that there are in fact only 5 target maps in the whole game?



That'd be good. The only win Break the Target stage from Melee was Ice Climbers, and that was simply because it was a recreation of the Ice Climbers game.

The rest were sorta hit, miss, or meh.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 17, 2007)

OH SHI-! 

Scratch that! Alternate Pokemon Trainer outfit is win!!!

Ivysaur is shiny (you can see a yellow bulb)!!!



What does this mean?



BLACK CHARIZARD CONFIRMED!!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2007)

Black is back baby ;3

I have something curious to ask; does anyone know of the skills all the characters in Melee had?

You know, certain characters can wall jump [Falcon, Samus, Link, Y. Link], the characters with shields [Not the bubble, someone holding a shield] with the ability to luckily block an attack [Link, Y. Link], and things of that like.

Thats what I like about Smash Bros. Beyond adapting non-fighting game series to a fighting game they incorporate all the charm, unique-ness, and individual characteristics of the series they come from. Tis very clever.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 17, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I have something curious to ask; does anyone know of the skills all the characters in Melee had?
> 
> You know, certain characters can wall jump [Falcon, Samus, Link, Y. Link], the characters with shields [Not the bubble, someone holding a shield] with the ability to luckily block an attack [Link, Y. Link], and things of that like.
> 
> Thats what I like about Smash Bros. Beyond adapting non-fighting game series to a fighting game they incorporate all the charm, unique-ness, and individual characteristics of the series they come from. Tis very clever.


Yeah, I always tried to exploit Link's Hylian Shield when fighting a Samus or space furry. Usually when I was low on percentage so that I didn't have to be too precautions, though.

According to E4 All goers, Link's shield still does this. 

You know, if Young Link returns but he's based off of Wind Waker Link I hope they give him the Mirror Shield (which was nearly required to beat Ganondorf, IIRC). He could have his own reflector just by stand still!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Yeah, I always tried to exploit Link's Hylian Shield when fighting a Samus or space furry. Usually when I was low on percentage so that I didn't have to be too precautions, though.
> 
> According to E4 All goers, Link's shield still does this.



Ah. Thats good to hear. :3

After recently replaying Melee [On Normal this time! I always played it on Very Easy], I have to say one thing; Bowser fucking sucks. I hope they fix the heavy characters and make them fun to use while not being slow to the point everything under the fucking sun can get a hit off before he does.

I enjoy playing as the goddamned Ice Climbers more than Bowser XD.

Also, Space furries?


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 17, 2007)

Bowser is shitloads better in Brawl, apparently.



Second post. Scroll all the way down for Bowser impressions.

---

Oh, and I just realized the update confirmed Lucas as a starter, as well.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 17, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Bowser is shitloads better in Brawl, apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It appears I have missed much in the updates of Super Smash Bros. Brawl. I apologize but who may "Lucas" be, and from what game?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2007)

Vyse said:


> It appears I have missed much in the updates of Super Smash Bros. Brawl. I apologize but who may "Lucas" be, and from what game?



A character from MOTHER 3, a game not released in America.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 17, 2007)

Vyse said:


> It appears I have missed much in the updates of Super Smash Bros. Brawl. I apologize but who may "Lucas" be, and from what game?


----------



## furious styles (Dec 17, 2007)

Stafy is the fucking shit.


...


that is all.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 17, 2007)

cheifrocka said:


> Stafy is the fucking shit.
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



how many items in melee were useless? alot.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 17, 2007)

> Mr. Saturn – Mr. Saturn is back and he wants his revenge on your shield. He seems to destroy shields much faster in this game. He walks around the stage, you can still attack him if you have no heart.





> Mr. Ressetti – Mr. Ressetti was a really interesting assist trophy. You may have read about him already. He talks, and talks, and talks, and talks. The chat bubble seemingly never goes away. Even if he falls off the stage, he yells at you for doing so then continues on yammering. If the match ends while he is still active (which he was in every single one of our 2 minute matches, even one that I saw where he was summoned within the first 6 seconds of the match he shouts something along the lines of “What?! Now you don't have enough time for me?!” or something to that effect. He is a very curious character, and that chat bubble can really get in the way of your fighting.



 Awesome...


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 17, 2007)

huh...Red...in those green chothes....huh....


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm a bit dissapointed by Pokemon Trainer's alternate costume. While the Pokemon Emerald color sceme is nice my hopes for Bulbasaur to be an alt for Ivysaur is lost.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 17, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> I'm a bit dissapointed by Pokemon Trainer's alternate costume. While the Pokemon Emerald color sceme is nice my hopes for Bulbasaur to be an alt for Ivysaur is lost.



maybe there is...although someone will sue Nintendo for naming Bulbasaur Ivysaur


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 17, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> maybe there is...although someone will sue Nintendo for naming Bulbasaur Ivysaur


Wait why would someone sue Nintendo for giving Ivysaur a Bulbasaur alt? Peach has a Daisy alt after all.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 17, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Wait why would someone sue Nintendo for giving Ivysaur a Bulbasaur alt? Peach has a Daisy alt after all.



because PKMN is more recognizable than Mario's and there are stupid ppl that do anything for money.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 17, 2007)

Update today was new, but kinda stupid.

I like the fact that we can do co-op shit and stuff, but this update alone, sucked.

Why couldn't he give us at least a song along with it?

Kind of a waste... I expected megaman today....


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 17, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Black is back baby ;3
> 
> I have something curious to ask; does anyone know of the skills all the characters in Melee had?
> 
> ...


IIRC, there are seven walljumpers in Melee: Mario, C. Falcon, Samus, Fox, Falco, Pichu, and Young Link. I believe Sheik is also able to walljump but not continuously like the rest. More like one jump.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 17, 2007)

I wonder how easy Snake's Target Test would be if he can just Nikita all over the place. Assuming they all have their own, of course.


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey guys,sorry to dissapoint you,but I doubt that's a shiny alt costume.

1.The Pokemon trainer is greenish
2.Bulbasaur is more greenish
3.On the second picture,the one showing Co-op play,the second event box,it shows a greenish-brown charizard.

So,sorry,it might just be a green alt costume :/

and I seriously doubted megaman being released today,so it's great.
I love being able to do co-op with so much stuff now,Im gonna force my friends to play it >_>


----------



## Akuma (Dec 17, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Update today was new, but kinda stupid.
> 
> I like the fact that we can do co-op shit and stuff, but this update alone, sucked.
> 
> ...



People like you need to shut up. Only updates people like you like are characters updates, stfu and wait for the game and appreciate the updates you get.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 17, 2007)

I didn't completely shit on the update, smartass.

I just said that it wasn't good by itself and could've been more successful if another followed it.

If you were smart enough to comprehend that, then you wouldn't have to look like fool right now.

People like you who can't comprehend anything should shut up too.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 17, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> I didn't completely shit on the update, smartass.
> 
> I just said that it wasn't good by itself and could've been more successful if another followed it.
> 
> ...



Dude ive seen you complain about every update in the last month or so..


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 17, 2007)

Today's update was pretty good if you liked playing with friends. 

I'm still looking forward to better updates, though.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 17, 2007)

Looks like the color scheme from Ruby's(RSE male trainer) Emerald design.



The Ivysaur looks like a wannabe shiny Ivysaur.


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 17, 2007)

it also looks like instead of head icons,we get little circles to represent our stocks;
I guess because we get a new sized picture of our character 

Yeah it's just the green alt costume for PT,everyone's more green.
and how will target team work necessarily? hope some stages arn't uber big and make everything go small x]


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 17, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> it also looks like instead of head icons,we get little circles to represent our stocks;
> I guess because we get a new sized picture of our character
> 
> Yeah it's just the green alt costume for PT,everyone's more green.
> and *how will target team work necessarily?* hope some stages arn't uber big and make everything go small x]



Probably you might both have to stand on a platform to open a door to get to a target?

Maybe it's just a normal break the targets but with 2 ppl...


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 17, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Yeah it's just the green alt costume for PT,everyone's more green.



Green is great, it's my third favorite color after Orange and Purple. 

They'll probably use the shiny colors for Red's Pokemon, which look like this:



I desire a shiny Charizard so badly. 


As for co-op target breaker, we know about it, but not about the details, so those details will probably be used as a future update. Harhar.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 17, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> and how will target team work necessarily? hope some stages arn't uber big and make everything go small x]


Pretty sure there's only five stages. *Runs to check*

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Teh Dojo said:
			
		

> -This time, there are five different maps of varying difficulty?challenges you can take on with your favorite character.
> *-Each of the five maps is distinctive.*


Yup, five. I would've preferred it if each of them had their own, but I never really did Target Tests in my free time anyway so I guess it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## cloud23 (Dec 17, 2007)

i want to see a new character update


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 18, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> 1.The Pokemon trainer is greenish
> 2.*Bulbasaur* is more greenish
> 3.On the second picture,the one showing Co-op play,the second event box,it shows a greenish-brown charizard.


If only it was Bulbasaur, if only it was. Also The Pokemon Trainer has a Pokemon Emerald color sceme, its not just greenish.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 18, 2007)

O: MOTHER music?

And a second Metroid stage? That seems to be based off that boss area in Prime 1


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 18, 2007)

Fr?gate Orph?on is what we got


----------



## zagman505 (Dec 18, 2007)

new update: frigate orpheon and porky's theme, not bad i guess. but i want another character update (isaac please)


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 18, 2007)

We probably won't get a new character until Christmas day.


----------



## zagman505 (Dec 18, 2007)

haha just another week to go. isaac for christmas update ftw =D anyway, the new stage looks pretty fun, and the music is... ok i guess.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 18, 2007)

Interesting new Metroid stage (no lava?). It can't be as bad as Brinstar Depths. Music's not bad I care not.


----------



## NostalgiaX (Dec 18, 2007)

All I ask is that I can make my own characters for Brawl. Is that too much to ask!?


----------



## zagman505 (Dec 18, 2007)

haha probably it is. who knows, maybe we'll be surprised O.o


----------



## NostalgiaX (Dec 18, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> haha probably it is. who knows, maybe we'll be surprised O.o



*looks around* Where you talking to me? ... Hm... not used to that in forums like this.

I'd probably be Sonic, Mario, Kirby, Metaknight, and Yoshi the most... maybe Ike... I dunno. If they let me make my own characters... I'd plaly it like WWE Day of Reckoning... overrule it with KH role play chars. XD


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 18, 2007)

NostalgiaX said:


> All I ask is that I can make my own characters for Brawl. Is that too much to ask!?


The closest to that would probably be to play as your Mii. It sure would be interesting.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 18, 2007)

Kick-ass update is kick-ass: a new stage with a bizarre background and unique game mechanics not used in any previous stage. New villain music opens up new options and possibilities in SE and in character inclusions. All in all, I'm satisfied for today.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 18, 2007)

At least this metroid stage is more fair than the previous metroid stages.

Porky music is pretty good.

Good update overall.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2007)

Now THIS is a praiseworthy update. Kickass never-before-seen stage _and_ music? Personally I think this update was the best in a while (but surprise, surprise... people's minds are being clouded by lack of character updates .......)

The new stage is pretty friggin' impressive. It implements a new hazard never seen in smash. The entire stage collapses into itself and ends up upside-down. Nice. I hope one of the themes selected for this stage is as creepy as Brisntar(sp?) depts was, it would certainly fit the bill with that ugly parasite in the background.

The music was pretty good. At first it sounded like I would hate it, but the more I listened, the more I liked. I guess it would be cool to brawl to this "Evil Army" music. Not the best music update, but still pretty decent.

This update was really good overall though. On a sadder note, this might indicate more boring ones comming in afterward


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 18, 2007)

Whoa; is that a Metroid level that doesn't have lava? 

And even more shocking: one based off the Prime series? Heh, a lot of people got the impression that Japan was trying their hardest not to acknowledge the existence of the Prime series. And Retro studios had even told IGN that Sakurai and Team Smash asked for NOTHING of theirs. 

I'm assuming this is a last minute addition stage. Because that interview was right after Corruption came out...like 3 months ago, IIRC.

And damn, Sakurai with the huge ass Mother 3 spoilers again. He's not holding back. Nice song.

I guess this seems to improve the likelihood of Porky being the Subspace Boss for the the Mother series.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 18, 2007)

I was really hoping to hear Theme of Bad Boy but this song also kicks ass.


----------



## camus (Dec 18, 2007)

dam it where is Luigi?, if he is not there which i don't see why he wouldn't since he has been in the previous 2, I won't be buying it. Aside that I don't care much for any characters since I normally go with one and perfect it.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 18, 2007)

HOLY HELL

MOTHER PORKY'S THEME IS WIN


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 18, 2007)

cool new stage thank god for a metroid prime representation


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 18, 2007)

New Metroid stage looks interesting, thank god there's no lava. As for the music, I can't say I particularly liked it.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 18, 2007)

camus said:


> dam it where is Luigi?, if he is not there which i don't see why he wouldn't since he has been in the previous 2, I won't be buying it. Aside that I don't care much for any characters since I normally go with one and perfect it.


No hidden characters on Dojo yet. Well, minus Snake and Sonic, that is. But they just had to be announced in order to boost sales.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 18, 2007)

Getting announcements now really doesn't matter to me, we'll have the game in less than 2 months


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 18, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Getting announcements now really doesn't matter to me, we'll have the game in less than 2 months



54 days in day term.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 18, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Whoa; is that a Metroid level that doesn't have lava?
> 
> And even more shocking: one based off the Prime series? Heh, a lot of people got the impression that Japan was trying their hardest not to acknowledge the existence of the Prime series. And Retro studios had even told IGN that Sakurai and Team Smash asked for NOTHING of theirs.
> 
> I'm assuming this is a last minute addition stage. Because that interview was right after Corruption came out...like 3 months ago, IIRC.



It's so sad that Prime isn't popular there.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 18, 2007)

Digital Flareon said:


> It's so sad that Prime isn't popular there.


Lately, games sure don't seem to sell well in Japan. Something's going wrong.


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 18, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> If only it was Bulbasaur, if only it was. Also The Pokemon Trainer has a Pokemon Emerald color sceme, its not just greenish.


Are you sure?

Looks like a green theme to me :l



Solid Snake said:


> Pretty sure there's only five stages. *Runs to check*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Yeah,but some characters had bigger distances from their targets than others and I was thinkin the camera would zoom out like it does in matches xD;;
At least we have variety,hope it's different for each character.


Digital Flareon said:


> Green is great, it's my third favorite color after Orange and Purple.
> 
> They'll probably use the shiny colors for Red's Pokemon, which look like this:
> 
> ...


It would be fricken awsome for shiny costume.
But what I'm saying is people think that the bulbasaur in the second updated picture is shiny,where the green charizard could disprove this and just claim it being a green set.
Though a shiny would be better xD;;
-------------------------------

this update is love xD I love whakcy stages,and this reminds me of the melee one,which was just awesome.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 18, 2007)

At least this stage doesn't have such a huge hazard like it Brinstar Depths or the other metroid stage.....

Anyways, @Luigi Comment

He's confirmed DAMMIT.

The leak man, THE LEAK!!


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 18, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> [/SPOILER]
> Looks like a green theme to me :l
> 
> 
> ...



Green Charizard? THAT'S SCARY. :S I'll need to zoom in to get a better look on that pic, though.

There is a chance that Red will have a shiny form costume. For one thing, there will be six costume options for each character. Another fact, the Melee Pokemon characters had their shiny forms as a part of one of their alternate costumes.

The green Mewtwo and redhat Pikachu were donning their shiny colors. (Jigglypuff and Pichu had a shiny form costume too, but I don't remember what either one was wearing was wearing in that form. And my Wii hates Gamecube game discs so I can't check for myself. )


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 18, 2007)

Maybe they are just giving random colors not basing off anything for the pokemon?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 18, 2007)

Digital Flareon said:


> It's so sad that Prime isn't popular there.



Actually, it's somewhat noticed there. Japanese players had no trouble with the sense of not being guided through the games, where American players hated that.

Prime 3 was designed with elements of both tastes in mind. But Metroid isn't a popular series in Japan. Sorta like Castlevania, it gets attention, but it's sales seem rather niche.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 18, 2007)

camus said:


> dam it where is Luigi?, if he is not there which i don't see why he wouldn't since he has been in the previous 2, I won't be buying it. Aside that I don't care much for any characters since I normally go with one and perfect it.



Calm down, they probably aren't ever going to announce Luigi, or C.Falcon, or Ness, but that doesn't mean they won't be in the game 

Finally a good update :amazed The new level looks fun, and of course the music is great, how could it not be?


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 18, 2007)

So it makes me think that brawl could probaly have 36-37 characters;20 starters aand 16-17 unlockables.

Also people've been saying Sakurai's trying to concentrate on stages being reps for each individual character and that the new metroid stage slightly raised the fact Ridley might be in

Norfair=Ridley
New one=Samus.

Me also thinks slowly updates are getting alot better :]


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 18, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> So it makes me think that brawl could probaly have 36-37 characters;20 starters aand 16-17 unlockables.
> 
> Also people've been saying Sakurai's trying to concentrate on stages being reps for each individual character and that the new metroid stage slightly raised the fact Ridley might be in
> 
> ...



Mmmhm. If you think about it, we have already past the halfway point in filler update days, so it's almost over with that.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Remaining Character Updates_ 




*Spoiler*: _Final Smashes_ 




Zero Suit Samus (Known but not on Dojo)
Sonic (Known but not on Dojo
Snake
Zelda




*Spoiler*: _Special Moves_ 




Kirby 
Pikachu
Samus
Zelda
Bowser
Donkey Kong
Yoshi
Peach
Ice Climbers






Judging from the game trailers, it doesn't look like any of the special moves from the veteran characters have really changed drastically (besides Mario). I hope Sakurai just skips over them and assumes that we already know instead of using them as a filler.


Goofy Titan said:


> Mmmhm. If you think about it, we have already past the halfway point in filler update days, so it's almost over with that.


The filler updates are unofficially over as soon as we hit that twelfth newcomer.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 18, 2007)

Solid Snake said:


> The filler updates are unofficially over as soon as we hit that twelfth newcomer.



NEWCOMER: TERRY BOGARD

EVENT 54: ARE YOU HOKAY? SHOW ME YA MOVES

Captain Falcon vs. Terry Bogard in the land of awesome fighting dialog.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 18, 2007)

Do you guys think they will actually announce all the characters?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 18, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Do you guys think they will actually announce all the characters?



They did on the Melee site.

As I said before, we will know about every character in Jan regardless of the site.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 18, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> They did on the Melee site.
> 
> As I said before, we will know about every character in Jan regardless of the site.


All thanks to die-hard Japanese gamers and the Internet. I'll probably stop browsing around for Brawl articles on the last few days of January to prevent myself from catching unwanted spoilers and having to bleed my eyes dry (i.e. one of you guys posting the spoiler here).

...but temptation has beaten me before.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 19, 2007)

Team healer?


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 19, 2007)

Team-Heiler is what we got


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 19, 2007)

Heh, I really like the concept.

It's like the Heart Container, but a projectile you must throw.

I wonder if you can throw it up and jump into it to heal yourself


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 19, 2007)

no...a team-battle exclusive item


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 19, 2007)

omg I can heal my friends... or even my enemies?! far out!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 19, 2007)

No fooling it's exclusive to team fights, but it's most like the Heart Container, which heals a huge chunk of damage, to try and show an example on how it'd work.

It's like a Heart Container, but it's a projectile, it's not something you instantly touch and have in effect. But as it obviously stated, it's only in team fights.


----------



## zagman505 (Dec 19, 2007)

hm. pretty interesting, i can see this coming into play in a lot of my games (i love playing 2v2 items with my friends) =D


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 19, 2007)

LEAKED FOOTAGE;

Sonic 1 Final Boss music confirmed


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Dec 19, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> *They did on the Melee site.*
> 
> As I said before, we will know about every character in Jan regardless of the site.



Uhh... no they didn't- they didn't reveal several character's before Melee came out, including kirby.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 19, 2007)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Uhh... no they didn't- they didn't reveal several character's before Melee came out, including kirby.



Yes, but they showed a lot of the ones after the game came out in Japan. If they do that here, bo do dooooom.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2007)

God DAMN i love the internet!!!!!^

Update today was........ unexpected.....

Never thought of the game having a mode like this.

But it works....


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 19, 2007)

Is it possible the filler months are over? 

If you start with last Thursday, we've been getting nothing but new stuff (minus Mario Circuit...which is a great update anyway) for the last week's worth of updates (5).

I mean, we're not getting characters but the reasoning behind that is obvious now (nothing besides starters until we're closer to Japanese release). 

Anyway, nice update. Never really use Team battle at all but it's a cool item for those that do.


----------



## Seany (Dec 19, 2007)

We'll surely get a new character this week as a Christmas gift


----------



## Shirker (Dec 19, 2007)

Another pretty awesome update. Though, there aren't alot of occasions where my friends and I play team battle, this is a cool update for when the occasion does come up. This week's been lookin' great so far!


----------



## Jazz (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, at least Today's update was better than they normally are...

Still unexpected.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 19, 2007)

This update was pretty cool in my opinion. It's gonna make item team matches interesting(then again they would have to get the item.)


----------



## Banshi (Dec 19, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> LEAKED FOOTAGE;
> 
> Sonic 1 Final Boss music confirmed


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2007)

LOL!^^^

So yeah.... i'm gonna have to miss 2 full weeks of updates cuz im gonna go to Mexico for Winter Vacation...

Sucks balls....

I call the Cap'n for the next two weeks!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 19, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> LEAKED FOOTAGE;
> 
> Sonic 1 Final Boss music confirmed


----------



## Shirker (Dec 19, 2007)

Look at it this way Shion, more stuff to check up on when you return. I remember my internet was out for about 3 weeks, it was a real treat to get it back and be overwhelmed by info about sonic, create-a-stage, and a bunch of other cool stuff


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 19, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> LOL!^^^
> 
> So yeah.... i'm gonna have to miss 2 full weeks of updates cuz im gonna go to Mexico for Winter Vacation...
> 
> ...



 Tell me what balls taste like when you get back.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2007)

I said IT sucks balls, not me my friend..

What fantasies go through your head are weird......


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 19, 2007)

Guys, I think the game may have been delayed again.

According to Walmart, the game has been delayed until *March 28th, 2007*. 

And no...it's not just that site.



			
				Blade42 from Smash Boards said:
			
		

> i dont know how many of you guys have facebook but im in this group called global smash society and i got a message from the creator of the group stating the following:
> 
> Here's an excerpt from an email I received from Wal-Mart
> 
> ...


Here's hoping Nintendo just hates Walmart.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, Shion, when is your vactaion starting?


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 19, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Guys, I think the game may have been delayed again.
> 
> According to Walmart, the game has been delayed until *March 28th, 2007*.
> 
> ...



dklhdlkdfg please dont be true.

and lol GT I saw that vid on Smashboards,everyone was denying it xD;;

P.S. today's update was nice


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 19, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Guys, I think the game may have been delayed again.
> 
> According to Walmart, the game has been delayed until *March 28th, 2007*.
> 
> And no...it's not just that site.


I was going to post something along the lines of, "Hm, great update today. I think the updates are gradually getting better." But now I'm ending up posting a "FUCK NO" message to Wal-Mart.

*Spoiler*: _Here I Go_ 



*FUCK NO WAL-MART.*


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 19, 2007)

Everywhere else + Dojo still says February 10th so I think it's safe to assume Walmart is just retarded.


----------



## cloud23 (Dec 19, 2007)

i want a new character for christmas


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 19, 2007)

Supposably someone asked a gamespot employee if they got their ssbb box on feb. 10 and they said it wasnt on feb 10,it was on march 8 or 9 and then the person called gamespot and they confirmed this.


----------



## Banshi (Dec 19, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Guys, I think the game may have been delayed again.
> 
> According to Walmart, the game has been delayed until *March 28th, 2007*.
> 
> ...



...........................


----------



## Hylian (Dec 19, 2007)

maybe that's the european release date?


----------



## Aman (Dec 19, 2007)

Hylian said:


> maybe that's the european release date?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2007)

Mario said:


> Well, Shion, when is your vactaion starting?



I leave this Friday...

And @Discussion about game being delayed.

I wouldn't be so sure that with just the dojo site not changing the date will keep it like that...

Maybe tomorrows update will be "Release date changed to March 8 so we can jack off and laugh at you losers!"

The Dojo DID take a while to put up the release date when we all knew it would come out Dec. 3, and, didn't they also say that the game will be delayed as an update?


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 19, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Everywhere else + Dojo still says February 10th so I think it's safe to assume Walmart is just retarded.



I know I have missed some updates, but I am having some serious doubts on whether this title will be competitive enough. Is there any update I potentially have missed that will stamp this fear out of me?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2007)

Explain WHY you think this game will fail, and then will we answer your question....^^^


----------



## Masurao (Dec 19, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Everywhere else + Dojo still says February 10th so I think it's safe to assume Walmart is just retarded.



I certaintly hope so....because delaying the game again would be highly annoying. Though, I guess another month wouldn't hurt. I heard from someone that the only reason the game was delayed was to prevent Mario Galaxy sales and it's sales from canabilizing each other(not sure if person is right). If that's the case I don't see why they would delay it again when MG will have been out about 2 months(they might see some flaws in the game they might need fixing though.)


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2007)

Whoever said that it got held back because of stopping Galaxy's sales is a damn dumbass.

Did they NOT see the Smashbros website?


----------



## Masurao (Dec 19, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Whoever said that it got held back because of stopping Galaxy's sales is a damn dumbass.
> 
> Did they NOT see the Smashbros website?



lol who knows? I didn't bother asking, though the person said they heard it on CBS lol. It seemed very farfetched to me anyway. I guess it was just something the person threw out there to justify the delay and make people stop complaning, reguardless of the accuracy of the statement.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 19, 2007)

I like that dark scarlet color, but it looks a bit iffy on TP Zelda. :/



ABOUT WALMART:



			
				Marioman said:
			
		

> You can't trust sites like walmart...they make mistakes with releases all the time and hardly ever get around to fixing them



Target is betteru than Wallyworld any way! >(


----------



## Jazz (Dec 19, 2007)

Best Buy rules all


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 19, 2007)

Well it seems Walmart is the only site to have this as opposed to toys r us and target and etc.

and walmart=/=Smash bros. Blog.

Skeptical until posted on blog.
of course,if we get megaman tomrrow or some sorts,we'll definatly know there's a delay


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok, the main reason why Wal Mart should NEVER be trusted, is because they put that Brawl will be released Dec. 3 when it was November, and we all knew that it would be released Feb. 10.

How more stupid can you get than that?

One of the biggest games is all over the internet, has it's official site, and Wal Mart is the only ignorant dumbass business that does stupid crap like that?

No way.

Rant over.


----------



## Lee1993 (Dec 19, 2007)

ToysR'us also did that


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 19, 2007)

I stopped paying attention to walmart a long, long time ago, when they started delaying releases by weeks at the whims of individual stores. After the third or so time I got a "we don't have that yet, the weekly/monthly game shipment doesn't come in for X days, sorry" I vowed to never again associate them with gaming purchases.


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 19, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> I said IT sucks balls, not me my friend..
> 
> What fantasies go through your head are weird......



lol It's a joke


----------



## Akuma (Dec 19, 2007)

Mario said:


> Best Buy rules all




Everything  get from there is either broke or overpriced, scratch that everything is overprice there.




"Shion" said:


> Ok, the main reason why Wal Mart should NEVER be trusted, is because they put that Brawl will be released Dec. 3 when it was November, and we all knew that it would be released Feb. 10.
> 
> How more stupid can you get than that?
> 
> ...



Im pretty sure that walmart dont care about 1 fucking item. "We have to close the fucking store because we screwed up one out of 8 billion dates on the internet Oh SHIT!"


----------



## Jazz (Dec 19, 2007)

Everything at my best buy is $10.00 off...


----------



## Akuma (Dec 19, 2007)

Mario said:


> Everything at my best buy is $10.00 off...




Probably broken items that the workers shit all over.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 19, 2007)

No.

I bought nearly all my Wii games there and they work fine.

Maybe it's YOUR best buy that sucks


----------



## Akuma (Dec 19, 2007)

Mario said:


> No.
> 
> I bought nearly all my Wii games there and they work fine.
> 
> Maybe it's YOUR best buy that sucks



nah its ok, id rather go to Gamestop or Software etc tho.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 19, 2007)

How about Fry's electronics?  Great store.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 19, 2007)

Never heard of it, Lets get back to BRAWl.


I LIKE THINKING ABOUT MARIO IN HIS PAJAMAS, LUIGI WEARING A JANITOR OUTFIT.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 19, 2007)

Okay okay calm down guys. I think we need some lulz to lift spirits here after all this release date heart attack crap.

So here's part of a YTP series that has Brawl trailers. I personally think it is hilarious.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAFNW3B3puA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 20, 2007)

Ah...today's update is Kirby's  hats.



Hi!  I'm Snake


----------



## Nexas (Dec 20, 2007)

^Fuckin Epic.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 20, 2007)

Holy shit Meta-Kirby looks fucking awful.


----------



## zagman505 (Dec 20, 2007)

sweet. knew it was coming, but it's nice to finally see some of the kirby hats. LOL at the pic of kirby swallowing mario though XD


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 20, 2007)

Snake-Kirby looks awesome.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 20, 2007)

Nexas said:


> ^Fuckin Epic.



yeah...I guess I should have put mini snake.


more pic fun:



MY GOD!!!!  Have you gain weight, Samus...and shrink?


----------



## Masurao (Dec 20, 2007)

Snake kirby looks freakin epic. Cool update....even though we already knew he had this ability.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 20, 2007)

Knowing it isn't really the point. It's the appearance.

Zero Suit Kirby has to be one of the worse ones. Too bad there's no Charizard Kirby pic.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 20, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Knowing it isn't really the point. It's the appearance.
> 
> Zero Suit Kirby has to be one of the worse ones. Too bad there's no Charizard Kirby pic.



yeah...pony  tail won't cut it.



PUT THE GUN DOWN MAM'ma!  MY GUN CAN SHOOT 5 BULLETS PER SECOND!

er...that didn't came out right...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 20, 2007)

We don't know Dedede's standard b move, right? What exactly is Dedede Kirby doing?


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 20, 2007)

Last one...I swear:

If you look into Meta-knight face, u can swore he is thinking the following words:



WTF!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 20, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> We don't know Dedede's standard b move, right? What exactly is Dedede Kirby doing?



He apparently sucks too, if that move is based off his sucking moves from the Kirby games. He sucks someone in and spits them out. So yeah, it's not literal suckage, or maybe it is.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 20, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> Last one...I swear:
> 
> If you look into Meta-knight face, u can swore he is thinking the following words:
> 
> ...



lol It looks as if Meta Knight is pissed that someone dare copy his mask...especially his rival Kirby.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 20, 2007)

Where is my Lucas Kirby


----------



## Seany (Dec 20, 2007)

Meta Kirby & Squirtle Kirby are awesome!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 20, 2007)

They completely killed Zero Suit Kirby.

Meta kirby looks kind of dull with only the mask.....

Snake kirby looks cool.

Update today is acceptable. i liked it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 20, 2007)

the new hats are awesome


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 20, 2007)

snake kirby is my favorite


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 20, 2007)

Lololol. XD


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 20, 2007)

Snake Kirby 

That's definitely my favorite out of the bunch.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 20, 2007)

Of the new ones, the obvious best is Snake Kirby.

I still don't believe we're going to get special moves for all the veterans. The only reason we go this one is because of Sakurai wanting to reveal some new Kirby hats. 

Hurray for stealth King Dedede update!

Standard B confirmed.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 20, 2007)

New Kirby hats are definately win ('Specially Snake =P). What's wrong with MK and ZSK though? There's really nothin' else they could've given him. I don't see the problem...

Anyway, 'twas a good update. It was nice seing the new hats this time around... but one n00bish question...

*Who the hell is this?*


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 20, 2007)

Holiday Hound said:


> New Kirby hats are definately win ('Specially Snake =P). What's wrong with MK and ZSK though? There's really nothin' else they could've given him. I don't see the problem...
> 
> Anyway, 'twas a good update. It was nice seing the new hats this time around... but one n00bish question...
> 
> *Who the hell is this?*


That's Diddy-Kirby!


----------



## Shirker (Dec 20, 2007)

^Ooooohhh... okay thanks. I couldn't figure that out for the life of me.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 20, 2007)

I wonder what tonights update is going to be. I can't remeber the last time we had a character update. These recent updates have been pretty good though.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 20, 2007)

My favorite update ever.

Snake Kirby is so fucking awesome he must be in my sig.


----------



## Aman (Dec 20, 2007)

Seems like Nintendo will be showing off SSBB at the upcoming Jump Festa.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 20, 2007)

Aman said:


> Seems like Nintendo will be showing off SSBB at the upcoming Jump Festa.


Here's hoping it isn't the same demo so that we can learn more from people that go.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 20, 2007)

They have been working on for at least a good number of weeks since E for All...^^^

So it obviously won't be the same demo.....


----------



## Jazz (Dec 20, 2007)

I bet it'll have character updates, and a few new FS'

Also, what does ZSS' look like?

OMG, 3 days and it'll be my first year on NF

Schweeeeeet


----------



## Kai (Dec 20, 2007)

Squirtle Kirby and Pit Kirby have me really interested; I'm just hoping he gets a larger deal of destructive power this time around.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 20, 2007)

Mario said:


> Also, what does ZSS' look like?


Apparently it's a short-ranged radiation that damages nearby opponents and brings back her Power Suit. I haven't actually seen it yet if there's a video out there, but I'm not going to label it useless or cheap until I see it applied.

About today's update, the obvious best one is Snake Kirby. My only quirk with it is that he doesn't have Snake's signature (no not frown) mullet.

All of them look great, but I think they could have done better with Kirby's Zero Suit Samus and Meta-Knight. Great updates are getting greater, let's keep it up Sakurai.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 20, 2007)

♦Kiroi Senko♦ said:


> Squirtle Kirby and Pit Kirby have me really interested; I'm just hoping he gets a larger deal of destructive power this time around.



kirby was never powerful....

he was fine in the game, doesn't need a stronger attack.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Dec 20, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> kirby was never powerful....
> 
> he was fine in the game, doesn't need a stronger attack.



I thought he was the best character in the first game but that is my opinion. I hope they make the tourney an online option but that might not happen. I really expected a lot more characters than this though.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 20, 2007)

If they did put tournament, I think they would have told us by now with the update on the online options and stuff.

Not a bad idea though..... 

But then again, if there WAS a tourney, would you have to watch everyone's matches and then wait for yours? 

It would be too boring and take too long...


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 21, 2007)

We got another video..YAY!!!!

a preview I guess


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 21, 2007)

Old intro video is OLD.

Oh wait, no it isn't.


----------



## Caustic (Dec 21, 2007)

I had heard that Diddy and DK encounter Bowser after he steals the bananas. Since it seems Diddy later partners up with Fox, and Bowser has the trophy transformation gun Wario had, does this mean that Donkey has been "captured?"

I wonder if we'll get a choice between whether Diddy or DK gets taken...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 21, 2007)

Caustic said:


> I had heard that Diddy and DK encounter Bowser after he steals the bananas. Since it seems Diddy later partners up with Fox, and Bowser has the trophy transformation gun Wario had, does this mean that Donkey has been "captured?"
> 
> I wonder if we'll get a choice between whether Diddy or DK gets taken...



That seems to be the exact case. Well, beyond the confirmation of choice.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 21, 2007)

The gameplay parts shown in the middle of the video look real nice.


----------



## zagman505 (Dec 21, 2007)

haha i thought it was just a new video with a bunch of old stuff we'd already seen, but guess not. pretty nice video overall =D


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 21, 2007)

That video wins for one fucking reason;

Magikarp confirmed as an enemy


----------



## Masurao (Dec 21, 2007)

The video was pretty cool...especially the gameplay clips. This week of updates weren't half bad.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 21, 2007)

Pretty cool. Only really disappointed to not see any Pokemon Trainer involvement. 

Ice Climbers and Meta Knight?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2007)

I want to see Kirbyzard.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 21, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> I want to see Kirbyzard.



I'm still trying to figure out what Kirbysaur will look like lol.


----------



## Even (Dec 21, 2007)

Snake Kirby is pretty damn awesome


----------



## Masurao (Dec 21, 2007)

I agree Snake kirby imo is probably one of the best imatations he has. My favorites are still Captain Falcon Kirby and Samus Kirby.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 21, 2007)

I liked today's update.

It shows a bit more on the Subspace Emissary, and it was actually a good update.

I'm leaving for vacation today, so hopefully when I get back, we will have a character(s) update.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 21, 2007)

I liked the movie, it definitely has served as a muse to me for today. 


Revenge of Magikarp. xD


----------



## Shirker (Dec 21, 2007)

Aaawww... it was too shoooorrrt 

Still, it was a really good way to end off the week. Gameplay looked awesome, and I loved how he mixed the tournament and main theme to make this look all the more epic. Don't worry Sakurai, you intentions were met. It looks just like a movie trailer!

Seeya Shion. Hope you enjoy youself on your trip. When you get back, only about 37 more days till release


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 21, 2007)

Holiday Hound said:


> Aaawww... it was too shoooorrrt
> 
> Still, it was a really good way to end off the week. Gameplay looked awesome, and I loved how he mixed the tournament and main theme to make this look all the more epic. Don't worry Sakurai, you intentions were met. It looks just like a movie trailer!
> 
> Seeya Shion. Hope you enjoy youself on your trip. When you get back, only about 37 more days till release



Thanks bro.

I'm looking more foreward for the game's release than my trip, but hey, when I get back, 2 full weeks of new updates!!!


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 21, 2007)

Well, trailer revealed a couple character moves and plot elements. Besides the Metaknight+Ice Climber team up, Zelda's special moveset seems to be mostly the same since she used Din's Fire in the clip. Looking forward to see how they incorporate Snake, Pokemon Trainer, and Game & Watch (who will most likely be there) into the plot. 

Mewtwo will probably be a villain, since the Nintendo cast is lacking in that category and after the Rayquaza scene it doesn't seem like any Pokemon less than legendaries can stand on the same level as the Brawl roster. It does seem like all the baddies are conspiring together after their planned movements and using of a certain trophy-transoforming gun.

Updates are getting better and better. Expecting something big on Christmas.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 21, 2007)

I WANNA SEE THE CHRISTMAS UPDATE

Not like I'll be able to get on my PC... >.>


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 21, 2007)

Is that supposed to be TP Link's voice? It definitely isn't the usual one in SSB.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 21, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Is that supposed to be TP Link's voice? It definitely isn't the usual one in SSB.



The ones in SSB64 and SSBM were soundbytes from the N64 games.

Besides the fact Brawl is not using voice soundbytes from any older games anymore but rather original voice samples unique to the game, that alone is the freshness in Link's voice.

But yeah, that's TP Link's voice.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 21, 2007)

Man, this topic's been slow today, it normally grosses a few pages at the update///...,,,


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 21, 2007)

question. Where was Magikarp in the vid?


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 21, 2007)

TP Link has a smexy voice.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 21, 2007)

Mario said:


> Man, this topic's been slow today, it normally grosses a few pages at the update///...,,,



Well remember that the majority of those posts were mainly bitching and rebitching about lack of character updates and how bad the current one is. So it's either there's nothing to complain about or nothing to discuss from the video other than it looked cool .


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 21, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> question. Where was Magikarp in the vid?


Look for Link doing his Up+B with Yoshi in an Ice Cave about three-fourths of the way into it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 21, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> question. Where was Magikarp in the vid?



Between the cart segment and the Metaknight/Ice Climbers/Wireframe segment.

It's a lot easier to see in motion over a screencap


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 22, 2007)

I bet Gyarados is gonna pop up then. I hope there are more pokemon enemies in that level too.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 22, 2007)

Jump Festa demo seems to be the same as the E for All one.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 22, 2007)

Solid Snake said:


> Updates are getting better and better. Expecting something big on Christmas.



More stamps?! 

I really liked seeing some Lucas action in the clip.


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 22, 2007)

These updates seem better these days......
That's good.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 22, 2007)

pure awesomeness, i'd like to see another new char reveal soon, would be interesting to see who else they have in the game


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 22, 2007)

LOL WIN


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 22, 2007)

C.Falcon?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 22, 2007)

SHOW ME YA MOVES?


----------



## Masurao (Dec 22, 2007)

It certaintly looks like him lol.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 22, 2007)

Cpt Falcon is the Jesus of Smabura.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 22, 2007)

I think it's Mario, but then again...


----------



## Jazz (Dec 22, 2007)

That does look like...

KYAPUTEN FARUKON!

Where'd you get the pic?


----------



## Aman (Dec 22, 2007)

*Keiji Inafune says Mega Man is not in Brawl*



> During a question/answer session in the latest Bionic Commando podcast, Keiji Inafune lets us know that Mega Man isn’t in Brawl. His answer is pretty fun, and includes a little teasing throughout.
> 
> ''Well, I really do love Super Smash Brothers. It’s a great series…but, Nintendo hasn’t asked me yet if they can use Mega Man in their game. I’m still waiting…we have a little bit of time left, it’s not coming out for another few months. They might get around to asking us if we’d like to put Mega Man in Super Smash Brothers. Maybe if somebody from Nintendo is listening to this podcast, they’ll give me a call.''


----------



## Jazz (Dec 22, 2007)

FUCK YEAH

I never wnted Megaman in


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 22, 2007)

Heh, it seems given the situation, that said hidden series between Sonic and the DS symbol is NOT Rockman?

In b4 Shimon Belmondo :3333


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 22, 2007)

Aman said:


> *Keiji Inafune says Mega Man is not in Brawl*


Was coming in here to post this, as well. 

It's too bad. Mega Man was definitely my second most desired newcomer.

At least there's a fantastic possible addition for the 4th Smash Game. 


Goofy Titan said:


> Heh, it seems given the situation, that said hidden series between Sonic and the DS symbol is NOT Rockman?
> 
> In b4 Shimon Belmondo :3333


Pikmin 100% confirmed.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 22, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Pikmin 100% confirmed.



Captain Olimar; the man the size of a nickel, with the power of 3 Captain Falcon's.


Really though, IF another third party character gets in, it's either Geno, Simon, or someone that wasn't even suggested in polls.

In b4 some out of the park thing even odder than Kid Dracula.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 22, 2007)

Mario said:


> That does look like...
> 
> KYAPUTEN FARUKON!
> 
> Where'd you get the pic?


Screencapped from Subspace Emissary Movie. It's right after Pit gazes at the Subspace Army flying out of the Halberd.


----------



## Harmonie (Dec 22, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Heh, it seems given the situation, that said hidden series between Sonic and the DS symbol is NOT Rockman?
> 
> In b4 Shimon Belmondo :3333



Could be Golden Sun.

I want Captain Olimar as well. What a shame. Why can't I have both Isaac and Captain Olimar? 

BTW, that interview was apparently done a long time ago. We can't say it's a for sure thing.


----------



## Banshi (Dec 22, 2007)

Aman said:


> *Keiji Inafune says Mega Man is not in Brawl*


cant believe this, sonic but not megaman
megaman>>>>>>>sonic anytime 
nintendo fails


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 22, 2007)

Envious said:


> BTW, that interview was apparently done a long time ago. We can't say it's a for sure thing.



That's what Smashboards is saying because they don't want to bawwww at such a dream coming to be SMASHed [get it?]

Most podcasts are sometimes recorded a number of days/weeks before they are posted. This happened with the guy behind GoW2 and Ryan Payton on the KP podcast. It was aired like, 4 weeks after it was recorded or something.


----------



## TheWon (Dec 22, 2007)

Well I hope Mega Man gets in. Out of all the 3rd Party Characters he should be in Brawl. Mega Man has been on every Nintendo system. Unlike Snake who best years are on the PlayStation system, and Sonic long time rival. Show Mega Man some love Nintendo.


----------



## Aman (Dec 22, 2007)

This is definitely bad news to those who wanted Megaman in, but if we want to be optimistic, he could still be in... SEGA, in some IGN interview also said that Sonic wasn't going to be in Brawl, and look at what happened. Besides, I believe Megaman was among the most popular in that old poll and Inafune seems to really like the Smash series and would love to have Megaman in. He could just be saying this to make it a bigger surprise later. Let's just not get our hopes up.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Dec 22, 2007)

I had a dream last night where Earthworm Jim was the final third party character.

Freaky, yet groovy.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Dec 22, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Captain Olimar; the man the size of a nickel, with the power of 3 Captain Falcon's.
> 
> 
> Really though, IF another third party character gets in, it's either Geno, Simon, or someone that wasn't even suggested in polls.
> ...



Dude... If it's going to be any 3rd party character, it's Viewtiful Joe.


----------



## Hiruko (Dec 22, 2007)

I remember when everyone expected lucario.

And even before that, BLAZIKEN.

WTF?


----------



## hooty mc hoot (Dec 22, 2007)

matercheif needs to be in


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 22, 2007)

um if megaman is not in what is the 3rd third party character?


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 22, 2007)

hooty mc hoot said:


> matercheif needs to be in


I'm essuming you're joking but in case you're serious here is why that idea is bad.
1) Master Cheif has never appeared on a Nintendo console. 
2) Halo was created by a second party for Microsoft, thats why X-Box, 360 and PC are the only places the Halo series can be played
3) With characters like Samus and Snake there wouldn't be much to his moveset to make him special
4) Most Halo fans would own an X-Box 360 rather than a Wii
5) Microsoft wouldn't approve of the character from the game that makes the 360 a hit being in a Wii game


----------



## hooty mc hoot (Dec 22, 2007)

mastercheif needs to be in he has to have a spot


----------



## Shiron (Dec 22, 2007)

But he won't, and doesn't need to be, for the reasons that Gaiash said.


----------



## Midnight ♥ (Dec 22, 2007)

hooty mc hoot said:


> mastercheif needs to be in he has to have a spot


. . .  You're kidding, right? 

Gaiash pretty much explained why he won't be in Brawl.

Shame about Mega Man. He was one of the characters I wanted in Brawl most of all. :/



> I remember when everyone expected lucario.


I thought it was Deoxys everyone was expecting.  Because as far as I can see, Lucario still has a shot.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 22, 2007)

hooty mc hoot said:


> mastercheif needs to be in he has to have a spot



Chefi is a chump, mario will melt his fucking ass with fireballs.


----------



## TheWon (Dec 22, 2007)

Which would be cool if it happen, but it's not. If Tecmo and Capcom gave smash their most bad ass characters. Ryu and Dante. To see them fight each other would be awesome.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 22, 2007)

That's unfortunante about Mega Man..I wanted him in the game. Oh well...


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 22, 2007)

MC does not need to be in Smash because Samus owns him anywhere and anytime!




I still believe in Lucario. *prayer*


----------



## kewlmyc (Dec 22, 2007)

Digital Flareon said:


> MC does not need to be in Smash because Samus owns him anywhere and anytime!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too, my friend.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 22, 2007)

Master Cheif in Smash...no thanks. I mean he's a cool character, but I don't want him in Smash.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 23, 2007)

It will never happen, I don't see why it's being talked about so much in here.


----------



## Sairou (Dec 23, 2007)

Not sure if this has been posted here, but Capt. Falcon appears to have been possibly leaked in the SSE Video!! =D 

Or could it be HE who is confirmed for brawl? 

Source:


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Dec 23, 2007)

Like I said... Viewtiful Joe would be an awesome SSBB character to have in the party.



			
				hooty mc hoot said:
			
		

> mastercheif needs to be in he has to have a spot


----------



## Jazz (Dec 23, 2007)

OH GOD I'VE FOUND A GREAT FINAL SMASH FOR FARUKON



LIKE THE LAST SECOND OF THE GIF


----------



## Sairou (Dec 23, 2007)

Nobody saw my Captain Falcon possible confirmation in the previous page?


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 23, 2007)

Sairou said:


> Nobody saw my Captain Falcon possible confirmation in the previous page?


Someone else posted it the page before yours.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Dec 23, 2007)

these were awesome updates so far. Well the Kirby one we already knew of that attack and its the only one of his attacks that was announced and the movie was kinda meh but whatever.


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 23, 2007)

So what would make the perfect Christmas Eve update? 
*ponders*


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 23, 2007)

Even though tomorrow marks one more month exactly until Japanese release, I wouldn't get our homes up.

I'm expecting nothing in particular. A game mode, probably.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Dec 23, 2007)

Cookies said:


> So what would make the perfect Christmas Eve update?
> *ponders*



Well, a new character would be the best. Aside from that, I think a new level would be pretty cool, maybe a look at a Sonic-themed level.


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 23, 2007)

Their not adding C.Falcon


----------



## Akuma (Dec 23, 2007)

I suspect nothing good.


----------



## Sairou (Dec 23, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Someone else posted it the page before yours.


I see, thanks for pointing that out! Reps to you!! =D


----------



## Akuma (Dec 23, 2007)

Excuse me but how do people get so good at melee? I see people useing no items and people doing shit that I could never do.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 23, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Excuse me but how do people get so good at melee? I see people useing no items and people doing shit that I could never do.



Could be you just blow?


----------



## Akuma (Dec 23, 2007)

Well im pretty decent at it but there are several terms Ive never even heard of, like smash canceling, Lcanceling etc. Its weird.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 23, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Well im pretty decent at it but there are several terms Ive never even heard of, like smash canceling, Lcanceling etc. Its weird.



Not sure about smash canceling, because we didn't use all the right names. L canceling is when you drop out of the air and hit L to recover faster so you can do moves. I didn't use it because I used Peach mostly. Everyone knows what wave dashing is, it seemed to pose less of a threat to how I played though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 23, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Excuse me but how do people get so good at melee? I see people useing no items and people doing shit that I could never do.



Melee is a game riddled with glitches, and it's these glitches and flaws within the fighting system that tourneyfags whine and bane at them being fixed in Brawl.

Such as guarding in the air no longer stopping your momentum dead in the air but rather continuing said momentum.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 23, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Melee is a game riddled with glitches, and it's these glitches and flaws within the fighting system that tourneyfags whine and bane at them being fixed in Brawl.
> 
> Such as guarding in the air no longer stopping your momentum dead in the air but rather continuing said momentum.




So hopefully brawl fixes this .


----------



## Shirker (Dec 23, 2007)

They already fixed alot of them. Those that haven't been removed are alot harder to pull off. or so I've read.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 23, 2007)

BlueNinja44 said:


> Like I said... Viewtiful Joe would be an awesome SSBB character to have in the party.



He's a much more popular character than half of the people in there...its funny how people bitch so much about that but welcome fucking Sonic.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 23, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> He's a much more popular character than half of the people in there...its funny how people bitch so much about that but welcome fucking Sonic.




Yeah I never wanted sonic in the first place, he is a fucking disgrace IMO, along with snake.


----------



## Xell (Dec 23, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Yeah I never wanted sonic in the first place, he is a fucking disgrace IMO, along with snake.



Well the 'casual gamers' who barely touch games will gladly welcome Sonic, as they played a lot of Sonic when they were younger and barely witness the fail that he's become over the years.

As for Snake.. They don't even know who he is.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 23, 2007)

I believe that snake shouldnt be there is because he will fight to real, and end up sucking up the playing field anyway. I do approve of him over sonic anyways.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 23, 2007)

sonic is fucking awesome compared to retarded characters like pokemon trainer


----------



## Akuma (Dec 23, 2007)

I forgot about pokemon trainer, fucking asshole. Squirtle would be the only one worth playing with.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 23, 2007)

*sigh*, pointless character hate....


----------



## Enigma Hector (Dec 23, 2007)

why is megaman so praised? =.= 

i think he sucks... >.> the anime, the cards, the tv shows, the video games, the gba games.... pretty much everything he ever made sucks...


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 23, 2007)

I don't mind 3rd party chars anymore. Especially now that I'm addicted to SnakeXSamus. 

Even if I wasn't an insane Pokemon fan, I'd still say that Pokemon Trainer Red is a unique character.


----------



## Banshi (Dec 23, 2007)

Enigma Hector said:


> why is megaman so praised? =.=
> 
> i think he sucks... >.> the anime, the cards, the tv shows, the video games, the gba games.... pretty much everything he ever made sucks...


megaman doesnt suck

its just everything after megaman X4 sucks
either way he's better than sonic


----------



## Shirker (Dec 23, 2007)

And Sonic Doesn't suck, just everything after SA2... so using that, niether character deserves to be in the game more or less than the other.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 23, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> sonic is fucking awesome compared to retarded characters like pokemon trainer


Hey! The Pokemon Trainer is awesome, his only flaw is that he has Ivysaur instead of Bulbasaur.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 23, 2007)

Pokemon Trainer is still by far my favorite newcomer. He's definitely going to be the first one I try out and attempt to main.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 23, 2007)

The hate is annoying... all the characters are awesome. And yes, the Pokemon Trainer is going to be sweet. I wonder what the Pokemons' third moves are.


----------



## hooty mc hoot (Dec 23, 2007)

pokemon tranier going to be hot but I CAN NOT WAIT TO TRY OUT WARIO


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 23, 2007)

lol dont hear a lot of people saying that, that's for sure.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 23, 2007)

Xell said:


> Well the 'casual gamers' who barely touch games will gladly welcome Sonic, as they played a lot of Sonic when they were younger and barely witness the fail that he's become over the years.
> 
> As for Snake.. They don't even know who he is.



I'm no casual gamer. I own plenty of cool games and I'm nearly hardcore at SSB. I welcome Sonic and Snake with open arms.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 23, 2007)

I kinda want to try out Wario too. 

heck, I'm trying out every newcomer after I play around with Kirby  a bit.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 24, 2007)

For our early Christmas...Eve...present...

Warios Latzhosen

Wait...REGULAR WARIO CLOTHES??


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 24, 2007)

Lol @ German.

It's the old Wario attire, which is just showing they aren't going to just palette swap colors in a lazy as fuck manner as once assumed with the "Fusion Suit".


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## 2Shea (Dec 24, 2007)

Lmao you two always must be refreshing like mad at 2 am xD


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 24, 2007)

Plus...Classic Wario has his own pose!



2Shea said:


> Lmao you two always must be refreshing like mad at 2 am xD



um...11 pm


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 24, 2007)

_F-flab is poking out from his sides._

That's quite nifty. So Wario essentially gets 11 different costumes to choose from.

Wario alone is special? Meaning the other characters won't have that?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 24, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Lmao you two always must be refreshing like mad at 2 am xD



Not really. I normally post about the update when I'm on other sites when it's posted there. Most notably, /v/.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2007)

Cool, I was wondering if we were stuck with Wario Ware Wario.


----------



## Tokkan (Dec 24, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Wario alone is special? Meaning the other characters won't have that?



I think he's lying to cover things up, and that Wario's just happens to be available from the start while any other characters that have this will have theirs as unlockables.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 24, 2007)

Linkaro said:
			
		

> um...11 pm



Indeed, it's called different timezones 



			
				Goofy Titan said:
			
		

> Not really. I normally post about the update when I'm on other sites when it's posted there. Most notably, /v/.



Well whomever posts it there does lol, usually you and or Linkaro's posts come about 20 seconds after it's live on the site.


----------



## Seany (Dec 24, 2007)

Damn...it sucks that only Wario can have 1 true alternate


----------



## Hiruko (Dec 24, 2007)

Ah good, I liked the old wario :3.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Dec 24, 2007)

yay this is awesome. Yay for Old Wario outfit. the true Wario outfit. he should've been a different character like Dr. Mario.


----------



## hooty mc hoot (Dec 24, 2007)

wario going to rock for sure


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 24, 2007)

i like wario ware Wario better but i wish that wario overalls costume would have been detailed like mario hell even waluigi are detailed


----------



## Shirker (Dec 24, 2007)

^I thought he wore spandex though. Seriously.


----------



## ~Light~ (Dec 24, 2007)

dudes i can't wait for this game check this out




idk if it is real or not but if it is w00t


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 24, 2007)

> But Wario alone is special...


I somehow doubt that...

C'mon, Female Pokemon Trainer! Big Boss!



~Light~ said:


> dudes i can't wait for this game check this out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fake.

Notice the Waluigi and Meowth. They were confirmed to just be an assist trophy and a Pokeball Pokemon awhile back.

That's probably months old.


----------



## ~Light~ (Dec 24, 2007)

ah ok thank you tenshioni phew got worked up over nothing andyeah i remember the warluigi assist on the website the day it was posted up


----------



## Shirker (Dec 24, 2007)

Not only that, didn't we already see the Character Select screen?


----------



## ~Light~ (Dec 24, 2007)

huh when did we see that ???????? O.o


----------



## Shirker (Dec 24, 2007)

It was shown at Free4All. Go to ign (or Youtube) and check out some gameplay vids. Since it's a Demo, it may not be the final version, but it's basically what we're getting in terms of design I would think.


EDIT*


----------



## hooty mc hoot (Dec 24, 2007)

how about geno in brawl


----------



## ~Light~ (Dec 24, 2007)

I just finished watching the vids for the game and there awesome Link is going to be number one...

Hey TenshiOni you think we can have a smash tournment when it comes out? like we did the pokemon one?


----------



## HEATAQUA (Dec 24, 2007)

Great to see Wario's old outfit


----------



## Shirker (Dec 24, 2007)

@Light: He's already holding one, sign up for it in the online gaming center


----------



## ~Light~ (Dec 24, 2007)

Got it im gonna stay up all night playing melee before it comes out


----------



## hooty mc hoot (Dec 24, 2007)

wario seems like a likeable charatcer i can not wait till this game come out


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 24, 2007)

oh the possibilities now! 
If it is indeed true that other characters and wario himself is not the only one that is.

Lesse...
Mario=Dr.Mario
Diddy=Dixie
C.Falcon=Black Shadow?
Pikachu=Pichu/Raichu?
Peach=Daisy[got that] Rosalina?
Yoshi=Lol Birdo?
P.Trainer=Girl Trainer
sonic=Shadow?

Ok,so before I go crazy with this stuff,I'm maybe starting to think it has to be the same person,but just a different costume.
But Daisy peach sorta kills that.
Not sure


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 24, 2007)

Holy shit dude, those are some huge man-boobs.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 24, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> oh the possibilities now!
> If it is indeed true that other characters and wario himself is not the only one that is.
> 
> Lesse...
> ...


Didn't someone mention Dixie was an alternate form?

If they give Samus her Light/Dark Suit that would be awesome.


----------



## ~Light~ (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah they should give her the dark suit and 
Zelda: her twilight hoddie
Fox:Falco
If MewTwo is in it:Lucario
Ganondork:Zant

and stuff like that


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 24, 2007)

~Light~ said:


> Yeah they should give her the dark suit and
> Zelda: her twilight hoddie
> Fox:Falco
> *If Mewtwo is in it:Lucario*
> ...




No. Mewtwo and Lucario only have similar looks, the similarities end there.


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Dec 24, 2007)

This is great; Brawl seems to be getting better and better each day. Once December ends, I think that they will be revealing more new characters. I made a list of characters that I think have a good and logical chance at getting into Brawl. Feel free to give your opinions on my chart or make your own. Also, the High, Medium, and Low  are how likely the character will appear in Brawl.


*1st Party* (Main protagonist characters of Nintendo)

Animal Crossing Character Medium
Character from FFCC Medium
Lloyd (Tales of Symphonia) Medium
Paper Mario Low
WW Link Low
Rachel (Advance Wars) Medium

I was thinking of Capt. Olimar, but considering he's the size of my finger nail, he has no chance of getting into Brawl.

*2nd Party* (Characters attached to 1st Party Characters)

Baby Bowser High
Birdo Medium
Geno (Mario RPG) Medium
Jeff (Earth Bond) Low
Krystal Medium
King K. Rool High
Skull Kid Medium
Ridley Medium
Lucario Medium
Wolf (Star Fox) High


*3rd Party* (Protagonist Characters that aren't owned by Nintendo, but have been in Nintendo games)

Sonic Character Medium 
Banjo-Kazooie Low
Bomberman High
Crash Bandicoot Low
PacMan Low
RayMan Medium
Ryu Medium
Simon (Castlevania) Low
Sora Low
Viewtiful Joe High

I didn't put Mega Man in the list because I heard from several places that Mega Man has been confirmed not to be in the game, and Phoenix Wright would be a better Assistant Trophy then a playable character.

*Veterans*

Luigi High
Captain Falcon High
Ness High
Game & Watch High
Ganondorf Medium
Mewtwo High
Falco High
Jigglypuff High
Roy Low
Marth Low


----------



## ~Light~ (Dec 24, 2007)

TheGreenSamurai78 said:


> This is great; Brawl seems to be getting better and better each day. Once December ends, I think that they will be revealing more new characters. I made a list of characters that I think have a good and logical chance at getting into Brawl. Feel free to give your opinions on my chart or make your own. Also, the High, Medium, and Low  are how likely the character will appear in Brawl.
> 
> 
> *1st Party* (Main protagonist characters of Nintendo)
> ...



nice chart dude and i hope all the old pple are gonna be in the game but like the animal crossing dude is wack so idk about him but the rest of them make sence


----------



## Magic (Dec 24, 2007)

~Light~ said:


> Got it im gonna stay up all night playing melee before it comes out



oh melee that wont help you should have been playing these past 5 years 
LAWL joking me too
Ew animal crossing has no violence what so ever. They fucked up my dream game!


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 24, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> oh melee that wont help you should have been playing these past 5 years
> LAWL joking me too
> Ew animal crossing has no violence what so ever. They fucked up my dream game!



You've obviously never come to my town, then. Every visitor gets whacked with the axe or the net. ;P


----------



## bowserfire (Dec 24, 2007)

I hate that they took out Ness! Damn...i dont want to play as Ness' brother or whoever that new Ness look alike is lol


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 24, 2007)

TheGreenSamurai78 said:


> *1st Party* (Main protagonist characters of Nintendo)
> 
> Animal Crossing Character Medium
> Character from FFCC Medium
> ...




Uh, maybe I was reading that wrong but uh..did you say Simon Belmont was first party?

Simon, if anything, has a better chance than most third party characters simply because him and Snake have been in a SSB-like game before, and he had a working moveset then.


----------



## Svenjamin (Dec 24, 2007)

~Light~ said:


> dudes i can't wait for this game check this out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember seeing that one sooo very long ago. I was actually convinced it was real... how naive... but it only hypes me up to see the fan made screen caps and that one was done so bloody well.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Dec 24, 2007)

Holy crap... You guys might want to take a look at this...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 24, 2007)

Uh..what?

All I get is bra smap.


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 24, 2007)

Sweet,no more worries about delays now haha.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 24, 2007)

Hah, "bra smap." I doubted there would ever a delay after the first one though so it's not so surprising. Japan gets it in another month's time!


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Dec 24, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Uh, maybe I was reading that wrong but uh..did you say Simon Belmont was first party?



Fixed. My bad...


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 24, 2007)

So Brawl is being produced en masse now? Great news. Delay = not happening.

47 (soon to be 46 where I am) more days to go!!


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 25, 2007)

It's all about Sonic...FS and music

Angel Zone!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 25, 2007)

OMFG Angel Island music! I love the new arrangement. Brings back memories of playing 3. Maybe this could potentially be a stage? Of course I'm still going for Green Hill.

As for Super Sonic, we've known this for quite some time, but the screens are nice.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 25, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> OMFG Angel Island music! I love the new arrangement. Brings back memories of playing 3. Maybe this could potentially be a stage? Of course I'm still going for Green Hill.
> 
> As for Super Sonic, we've known this for quite some time, but the screens are nice.



I love it too...the drum part made it my Christmas.


----------



## /root (Dec 25, 2007)

The music is fantastic.

If it ran a little longer, it may have trounced the epic OoT Medley.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 25, 2007)

Jun Senoue is now added to the Musicians list too (although it only mentions Sonic Adventure and Sonic Heroes). I'm hoping they add more awesome Sonic tracks.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 25, 2007)

Wait everyone, you've forgotten one very special part of todays update


----------



## jkingler (Dec 25, 2007)

Is that scene from the Subspace Emissary, where they're going downhill underground atop that cart (after DK drums the ground and Lucas flips around)...is that from Megaman X? You know, the level where you acquire the Hadoken...

/hopes against hope

/also hopes (fruitlessly) that Square lets Tactics characters in XD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 25, 2007)

<3 Jun Senoue.

If this theme means a separate stage, this confirms Angel Island as a level I guess, where the create a stage update confirmed Green Hill Zone.


----------



## Even (Dec 25, 2007)

aaah, January 24th can't come soon enough...


----------



## Volken (Dec 25, 2007)

I was really hoping for a new character for Christmas, but the update was nice, I guess. 

What's on January 24th? 

EDIT: Oh nevermind. It's the Japan release.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 25, 2007)

Angel Island Zone! <3333

Probably the most memorable track from my favorite Sonic game (well, unless you count Sonic & Knuckles w/3 on top). So happy to hear the remix in Brawl.

And thank god there was a music update alongside the Final Smash we all knew. 

Happy Holidays, guys.


----------



## Lee1993 (Dec 25, 2007)

atleast half of it was useful today
we all knew it would be super sonic
btw marry christmas


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 25, 2007)

Something I found interesting.....





> The song used as the background music for the Sonic The Hedgehog Joins the Brawl movie is called "Live and Learn." As you can tell by listening, it’s a pretty hot song, and it has many fans. Oh... You can, of course, enjoy the original version in this game as well.
> 
> And the person who created that song, Jun Senoue, has arranged a song for this game!
> 
> It is "Angel Island Zone." It is a song from "Sonic The Hedgehog 3," *in which Knuckles first appeared.*




Could they be hinting at Knuckles being in the game? I mean why even mention him if he wasnt? Otherwise it'd be useless information, im excited!! I hope Knuckles is addded. ^_^


----------



## Svenjamin (Dec 25, 2007)

volken330 said:


> I was really hoping for a new character for Christmas, but the update was nice, I guess.



WARNING! Newcomer approaching! SANTA CLAUS

He could be a new heavyweight.

EDIT: Oh damnit I just saw Gaiash's post! Grrrr never mind I'm late.


----------



## Lee1993 (Dec 25, 2007)

well i can think of 3 reasons why they mentioned Knuckles
1.He could appear in the stage to cause trouble like Birdo in Mushroom kingdom 2
2.He could be a character but probbaly not
3.Could be an assist trophy
Most likely one or 2 if anyone Tails or Shadow would be in b4 knuckles


----------



## Ketchups (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm officialy not hyped for SSBB anymore, sadly. The after June release just killed it.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 25, 2007)

Ketchup said:


> I'm officialy not hyped for SSBB anymore, sadly. The after June release just killed it.



Fail Europe is Fail 



And I'm spent


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 25, 2007)

Pfff Green hill zone is more memorable than angel island zone


Live and learn is in the game right?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Friggin' Christmas to meee!!! 

We already knew about Sonic's FS, but Green Hill Music!!!!!! *WW00000000000000000000000000000000000000000TTTTTTTTTTTTTT*. Song is made of *EFFIN WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
[/fanboyism]


Anyway, in my eyes, this is a great Christmas present from Sakurai. I like how Jun mixes a classic theme from Sonic 3 and gives it a new age twist to rival more recent tunes from the franchise. Almost makes me want to hook up my genesis and take a trip to Angel Island right now. Great update.


----------



## hooty mc hoot (Dec 25, 2007)

Sonic fnail smash was easy to figure out from the begining


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 25, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Wait everyone, you've forgotten one very special part of todays update



*FINAL SMASH: COAL IN YOUR STOCKING

Wh-what? I'm on the naughty list!?*



Nice music, my personal favorite Sonic music is from Sonic 2's Chemical Plant Zone. That would make good Brawl music, imo.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 25, 2007)

> Could they be hinting at Knuckles being in the game? I mean why even mention him if he wasnt? Otherwise it'd be useless information, im excited!! I hope Knuckles is addded. ^_^


I was hoping along similar lines. Given that many characters glide now, he'd fit right in. But in all honesty, if I could only get one, I'd rather have Robotnik than Knuckles. 

/dodges rotten tomatoes and egg-bombs and freed animals


----------



## Aman (Dec 25, 2007)

Dunno if this was mentioned, but the Jump Festa demo was different from the E4 All demo and switched DK and Sonic with Kirby and Wario.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 25, 2007)

tomorow will be Shiek update at least i hope


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 25, 2007)

Digital Flareon said:


> Nice music, my personal favorite Sonic music is from Sonic 2's Chemical Plant Zone. That would make good Brawl music, imo.



That's a good one but I believe the most epic track was from... uhm, the second level of Sonic and Knuckles. Something Battery Zone? If that music was in, I'd put it on every level. 

That said, Angel Island Zone is awesome and nostalgic. Sonic does nothing but good for this game.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 25, 2007)

They should add the Ice Cap Zone music from 3. Would be awesome considering it has the MJ style. I'd put the music on The Summit stage.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 25, 2007)

Is the whole Melee lineup going to be in Brawl?  Sorry but I haven't done my research and just got my Wii.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 25, 2007)

Mider T said:


> Is the whole Melee lineup going to be in Brawl?  Sorry but I haven't done my research and just got my Wii.


No, Sakurai said that some characters won't be coming back.

Roy, Dr.Mario, and Pichu are obviously not coming back, imo.


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 25, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> No, Sakurai said that some characters won't be coming back.
> 
> Roy, *Dr.Mario*, and Pichu are obviously not coming back, imo.



A Costume change that will get a whole update to itself


----------



## Mider T (Dec 25, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> No, Sakurai said that some characters won't be coming back.
> 
> Roy, Dr.Mario, and Pichu are obviously not coming back, imo.



But.....but....why?


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 25, 2007)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> I was hoping along similar lines. Given that many characters glide now, he'd fit right in. But in all honesty, if I could only get one, I'd rather have Robotnik than Knuckles.
> 
> /dodges rotten tomatoes and egg-bombs and freed animals



I'd rather have Robotnik too, then I'd set all the taunts to be quotes from those crazy Youtube Poops.

Taunt 1: PINGAS!
Taunt 2: Make me happy!
Taunt 3: I have piles!

If you can create a different set of taunts for each character, that is.



Mider T said:


> But.....but....why?



Clones. And Ike replaces Marth and Roy.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 25, 2007)

Digital Flareon said:


> I'd rather have Robotnik too, then I'd set all the taunts to be quotes from those crazy Youtube Poops.
> 
> Taunt 1: PINGAS!
> Taunt 2: Make me happy!
> ...


_GET A LOAD OF THIS!_

Although there's definitely a character limit for taunts. Eggman I would see as an AT or even a boss in SE.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 25, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> _GET A LOAD OF THIS!_
> 
> Although there's definitely a character limit for taunts. Eggman I would see as an AT or even a boss in SE.



*YOU KNOW WHAT THEY SAY... THE MORE THE MERRIER!!!*

Yeah, Eggman needs to be in somewhere.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 25, 2007)

well i dont think we will get a second character from sonic or Metal Gear


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Dec 25, 2007)

this was a good update even though we already knew Sonic's final smash. the music was nice I guess.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 25, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> well i dont think we will get a second character from sonic or Metal Gear


Well, we got Grey Fox as an AT so having an AT from Sonic would make sense. I believe it was already mentioned at E for All that Tails was an AT?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 25, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Well, we got Grey Fox as an AT so having an AT from Sonic would make sense. I believe it was already mentioned at E for All that Tails was an AT?


i ment playable


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 25, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> i ment playable


Well in that case, I doubt there will be more either. 3rd party playable characters are most likely just one each.


----------



## Noah (Dec 25, 2007)

Angel Island sounds great and all, but I'd much rather have Green Hill, Particle Brain, Chemical Plant or Mystic Cave. Sonic 3's music just wasn't all that great.

I guess I'll just keep hoping for another song.....and Mike Jones.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 25, 2007)

Noah said:


> I guess I'll just keep hoping for another song.....and Mike Jones.



Who?  

MIKE JONES!!!!!!


----------



## Noah (Dec 25, 2007)

That shitty rapper (or whatever he is) needs to change his name so people don't do that every time I express my fanboyism over StarTropics.


----------



## cloud23 (Dec 25, 2007)

damn i wanted an update today...


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 25, 2007)

cloud23 said:


> damn i wanted an update today...



um...we did.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 26, 2007)

The day after Christmas.....

Trophy Stands

oh yeah....the Rayquaza trophy is mine.....


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 26, 2007)

_Yes! I’m definitely gonna get you today!_

I guess that's more challenging then just picking up trophies. Kind of a meh update but at least we know we can fight Rayquaza.

The background where Fox and Diddy Kong are looks impressive.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 26, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> _Yes! I?m definitely gonna get you today!_
> 
> I guess that's more challenging then just picking up trophies. Kind of a meh update but at least we know we can fight Rayquaza.



HANDS OFF!!! IT'S MINE!!!!


----------



## Hiruko (Dec 26, 2007)

It's like pokemon red all over again.


----------



## Svenjamin (Dec 26, 2007)

I thought that update was awesome! I thought Rayquaza was just in a little movie... never thought he may be a boss. I hope there's like a seperate mode where you can go back and fight him as a different character.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 26, 2007)

good update rayquaza is pwning fox and diddy kong on that sreen


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 26, 2007)

omg..so pokemonlike.....AWESOME!

Gotta catch em al!


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 26, 2007)

Great update for three reasons: 

1. GOTTA CATCH 'EM ALL Trophy collecting method
2. Rayquaza confirmed as a boss

And best of all...

3. BOSS BATTLE MODE CONFIRMED


			
				Sakurai said:
			
		

> I’ll make it so you’ll somehow be allowed to fight the bosses even after you’ve already cleared the game


----------



## ~Light~ (Dec 26, 2007)

YEAH beatin the shit out of a pokemon can't wait


----------



## K-deps (Dec 26, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> [/I]
> The background where Fox and Diddy Kong are looks impressive.



Tell me about it, thats the first thing that caught my eye in that picture. After Rayquaza of course.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 26, 2007)

The update was pretty good..though I'm beginning to think he won't show anymore characters to avoid even more character spoilers.

P.S: Mario Galaxy is F****** awesome..finally got it for X-Mas


----------



## hooty mc hoot (Dec 26, 2007)

We need character updates badly


----------



## Psysalis (Dec 26, 2007)

imma catchin' mah trophies !!1


----------



## hooty mc hoot (Dec 26, 2007)

pokemon trophies are the best


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 26, 2007)

....so now there is a purpose with trophies?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 26, 2007)

Ryoshi said:


> ....so now there is a purpose with trophies?


Trophies are just for collecting. I think the CDs are the only ones actually worth getting since we'll be able to use the music for stages.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 26, 2007)

Back from a 3-day vacation if anyone missed me. 

Well there is obviously a purpose plot-wise for trophies, and now it seems that the little black spheres that the Halberd is dropping are called Shadow Bugs. As for the alternate costume for Wario, I'm really hoping for a Big Boss alternative for Snake. All they really need is an eyepatch and his radio.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 26, 2007)

Deidara456 said:


> P.S: Mario Galaxy is F****** awesome..finally got it for X-Mas



and so I wonder why someone called it the next Nintendo piece of crap since Zelda: Twilight Princess


----------



## jkingler (Dec 26, 2007)

Not sure who'd brazenly call either crap, but I have zero respect for their opinion thus far.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 26, 2007)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Not sure who'd brazenly call either crap, but I have zero respect for their opinion thus far.



JoeZeigh I think from IGN.  He accuse IGN for giving good score on 'bad' games such as Super Mario 64, Zelda, Wind Waker, OoT, TP.  He once said that he is not bias but Oot is 0/10, hates it and everyone should too.

ah...here we go...the link to his reviews:


----------



## Masurao (Dec 26, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> JoeZeigh I think from IGN.  He accuse IGN for giving good score on 'bad' games such as Super Mario 64, Zelda, Wind Waker, OoT, TP.  He once said that he is not bias but Oot is 0/10, hates it and everyone should too.
> 
> ah...here we go...the link to his reviews:



Yeah...he deserves to be shot(harsh I know)...I usually open to different opinions about games but that's ridiculous. Mario galaxy is a great game with a beautiful(imo) soundtrack and is original in it's gameplay. As for the other games he's says sucks...see my above comment about being shot. 

Anyway...when brawl comes out I will no longer have a life...I will be playing that non-stop. If my grades at college suffer I blame the game.. I hope this mornings update is as good as the last


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 27, 2007)

soo....did we get a minigame?

ah....Coin Launcher


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 27, 2007)

Making earning trophies/stickers into a minigame... Haha, damn it, Sakurai wants us to do everything. For a moment I thought this was gonna be a pinball machine.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 27, 2007)

Yet another addition to add to the vault. I was fine and all with the prize-dispenser machine from Melee, but I guess minor additions like these can't hurt. Can anyone identify any of the unnamed trophies by chance?


----------



## Sairou (Dec 27, 2007)

Roman Helmet character= Sir Kibble from Kirby Series.
Alien looking guy= Zoda from F-Zero Series.
The two birds= Pelly and Phyllis from Animal Crossing Series.
The turtle= Tortimer from Animal Crossing Series.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 27, 2007)

Haha, oh wow. This is just too awesome.

"I’m gonna have you play every inch of this game!"


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh lowd...a Pokemon element..now this?

In b4 tactical minigame played like Fire Emblem.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 27, 2007)

Phantom Ganondorf sticker. :]


----------



## Hiruko (Dec 27, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> JoeZeigh I think from IGN.  He accuse IGN for giving good score on 'bad' games such as Super Mario 64, Zelda, Wind Waker, OoT, TP.  He once said that he is not bias but Oot is 0/10, hates it and everyone should too.
> 
> ah...here we go...the link to his reviews:



I think its Chad Warden in disguise .


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 27, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh lowd...a Pokemon element..now this?
> 
> In b4 tactical minigame played like Fire Emblem.



Hey,I personally like the Fire Emblem gameplay xD;;

Woo,I've missed a few stuff.

Nice to see what those yellow circles were in the SSE footage and what their purpose is.
Seems when you have the trophy stand your basically useless until your partner lowers the HP?
Unless of course it's like a Homerun bat and you can fight with it and use Z to throw it.
Or just drop it,fight,then pick it up.

And ahah! this is a much better lottery in my eyes. I always hated the percentage one,it lied to me oh so much D:

P.S. I just got Galaxy too,pretty awesome.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 27, 2007)

like the coin shooter is better than that lottery machine in melee


----------



## Seany (Dec 27, 2007)

Enough bullshit, we need Falcon already.


----------



## Hiruko (Dec 27, 2007)

I recently concluded that the most common days for new characters are *friday* and *wednesday*.

Since wednesday is already past, im hoping for a new character tommorow.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 27, 2007)

Hiruko said:


> I think its Chad Warden in disguise .



Who is he?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 27, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> Who is he?



You better be joking, kiddo


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 27, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> You better be joking, kiddo



...
...
...
...no....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 27, 2007)

......my god.

You do not know the man who made PS Triple such a popular word? D:


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 27, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> ......my god.
> 
> You do not know the man who made PS Triple such a popular word? D:



uh......no i don't.  IS he on Wikipedia?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh my, you seem to be very behind on the train of epic gold I see.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 27, 2007)

ah yes...a fanboy that know that sony is failing and pissing the 360 and wii


----------



## Hiruko (Dec 27, 2007)

He also seems to think that mario is Mexican .


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 27, 2007)

Hiruko said:


> He also seems to think that mario is Mexican .



He also should throw his idea to Nintendo about a "WarioWare: Shove it up yo own ass gaem"


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 27, 2007)

and just because the game have Brother doesn't mean all characters have to be black.  It's obvious that he lack the knowledge of Snake in the game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 27, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> and just because the game have Brother doesn't mean all characters have to be black.  It's obvious that he lack the knowledge of Snake in the game.



Looks like we have another victim of the Chaddaddy.  Ballin'


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 27, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Looks like we have another victim of the Chaddaddy.  Ballin'



AND WHAT IS UP WITH COOKIE MONSTER!!!!???? I SEE HIM EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 27, 2007)

He's the new challenger.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 27, 2007)

CHADWARDEN VS COOKIE MONSTER.

HEAVEN OR HELL.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 27, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> CHADWARDEN VS COOKIE MONSTER.
> 
> HEAVEN OR HELL.



uh...reverse that.....



Goofy Titan said:


> CHADWARDEN VS COOKIE MONSTER.
> 
> HELL OR HEAVEN.



(maybe it can go hell vs hell....)


----------



## hooty mc hoot (Dec 27, 2007)

mario vs cookiemonster in brawl


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 27, 2007)

Heaven or Hell is from Guilty Gear, my fine lass <3


----------



## Banshi (Dec 27, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh my, you seem to be very behind on the train of epic gold I see.


----------



## Hiruko (Dec 27, 2007)

Banshi said:


> cant believe people like this still exist,
> best to ignore these kind of people



Why do that, when we can make fun of them .

"More like tears of war!"


----------



## Sairou (Dec 27, 2007)

Lol Chad Warden indirectly invades the Smash Bros. topic how again? xD


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 27, 2007)

LET'S ROCK!!!


----------



## Hiruko (Dec 27, 2007)

Sairou said:


> Lol Chad Warden indirectly invades the Smash Bros. topic how again? xD



He was out ballin one day, and his ball somehow haxed it's way into NF.


----------



## K-deps (Dec 27, 2007)

Also ain't even on blunt in this game.

I hope SSBB gets ported to the triple. Needs some Tupac, Biggie, NAAAS


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 27, 2007)

Chaps said:


> Also ain't even on blunt in this game.
> 
> I hope SSBB gets ported to the triple. Needs some Tupac, Biggie, NAAAS



DUN 4GET DRE


----------



## Kayo (Dec 27, 2007)

Chaps said:


> Also ain't even on blunt in this game.
> 
> I hope SSBB gets ported to the triple. Needs some Tupac, Biggie, NAAAS



ya man dat wuld be awezome BALLLIIIIIIIIIN 
pe es triple is so balla

too bad he didnt make any new videos for some time now :/


----------



## K-deps (Dec 27, 2007)

Kayo said:


> ya man dat wuld be awezome BALLLIIIIIIIIIN
> pe es triple is so balla
> 
> too bad he didnt make any new videos for some time now :/



I wouldn't be surprised if Chad Daddy got death threats from his videos. He was  hated by many.

I hope Toads in Brawl so I can eat him with Kirby


----------



## hooty mc hoot (Dec 27, 2007)

Toad does not derseve to be in brawl no offense to toad fans


----------



## Hiruko (Dec 27, 2007)

On the subject of Chad Warden...

LOOK WHAT I JUST MADE!


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNEjI-2a_KY[/youtube]


----------



## Hylian (Dec 27, 2007)

just got MGS: Twin Snakes and now i know where they got the grey fox assist trophy from

too bad he's just an AT, he would've been a cool character but o well..


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 27, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> DUN 4GET DRE




n lil jawwhn


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 27, 2007)

it seems galaxy is represented in brawl;as well as other goodies from the demo



This definatly gives a good chance of having a gravity like stage from galaxy


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 28, 2007)

> - Kirby feels more like his N64 counterpart


Sounds awesome.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 28, 2007)

Rosalina & Duster!? Epic win.

We're guaranteed a Galaxy stage now. Here's hoping the music update is Gusty Garden Galaxy. 

Pokemon Trainer was playable!? FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK. I want to play as him. :[

And Kirby being like his N64 counterpart means he was buffed from Melee.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 28, 2007)

Dammit

I liked ssbm Kirby

Also, when was the last demo avaliable?


----------



## Solinn (Dec 28, 2007)

SSB for N64 would have to be my favourite game of all time, I have awesome childhood summertime memories of playing that game with my friends. Pikachu and Link FTW!


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 28, 2007)

Solinn said:


> SSB for N64 would have to be my favourite game of all time, I have awesome childhood summertime memories of playing that game with my friends. Pikachu and Link FTW!



Add Mario to the mix and u have Linkaro.....sorry...that where the name came from.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 28, 2007)

Beat ya Linkaro!!! First one!!!

Update!!
New Item: Dragoon




Find all the parts and target whoever you want to hit with this legendary flying machine!



and...

Online stuff : Sharing Screenshots & Custom Stages.




_
-edit- added more pics_


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 28, 2007)

I liek this.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 28, 2007)

_Whoa. A lot of stuff arrived. Nice._

Not sure I would put much effort into assembling Dragoon. And whee, data.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 28, 2007)

Notice said:
			
		

> All seven languages of Smash Bros. Dojo will take a year-end holiday break from posting following December 28. We plan to resume posts on January 7.
> 
> Have a happy new year.


...And that's all for '07 folks, happy new year!

Damn you Sakurai with your delays and fillers!


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 28, 2007)

Eh, no updates till January 7 then. Doesn't matter much to me, I don't check the Dojo everyday like I used to do anyway.

Hopefully '08 will have more good updates.

Happy New Year!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 28, 2007)

Uh-oh, a week without updates. What shall we do?

When the updates resume it'll only be a couple of weeks before Japan gets the game, so we still might be getting mediocre updates until then.


----------



## zagman505 (Dec 28, 2007)

ah, darn i was hoping to come back from vacation with a weeks worth of updates to catch up on, but i guess not. oh well, here's to hoping for better updates next year =) or at least if we don't get that, the japanese brawl will be released soon (day before my birthday!)

and today was a pretty good way to finish the year, the dragoon looks like a pretty interesting item. i just hope that it's powerful enough to make gathering the parts worth it.

since i probably won't be in here again for a while, happy new year all


----------



## K-deps (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice Dragoon from Kirby Air Ride, which I bet no one played.

There was another one of those in Air Ride called Hydra. I wonder if he'll be in.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome item


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 28, 2007)

Chaps said:


> Nice Dragoon from Kirby Air Ride, which I bet no one played.
> 
> There was another one of those in Air Ride called Hydra. I wonder if he'll be in.



Hey, I still play it  And if Hydra is in it it would be great to see it vs Warioman's bike.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 28, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Beat ya Linkaro!!! First one!!!



I was send to sleep so it doesn't count.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 28, 2007)

zagman505 said:


> and today was a pretty good way to finish the year, the dragoon looks like a pretty interesting item. i just hope that it's powerful enough to make gathering the parts worth it.





> Of course, given the amount of preparation required, it boasts tremendous firepower! If it strikes you, consider it a one-hit KO.


That at least sounds worth getting the pieces.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 29, 2007)

cool new item and it seems yhat King DEdede air dodge it



Mario said:


> Dammit
> 
> I liked ssbm Kirby
> 
> Also, when was the last demo avaliable?


in melee he was super crap even the ice climer were better


----------



## Fan o Flight (Dec 29, 2007)

Well if captain falcon doesnt make the cut (which Im sure he will make it), I could see them replacing him with the pokemon blazekein. Instead of falcon punch it would be fire punch and blaze kick. Perfect replacement if you ask me.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 29, 2007)

> The Pokemon Trainer shouts out the names of the Pokemon he uses


awesome i wonder if that mean he will have ash VA


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 29, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> awesome i wonder if that mean he will have ash VA



If all that is right in the world, he won't.


----------



## Hylian (Dec 29, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> If all that is right in the world, he won't.



did the PKMN trainer use satoshi's VA in the japanese demo? if so, then we're most likely going to have Ash's VA O_o


----------



## hooty mc hoot (Dec 29, 2007)

The dragon looks awsome I can wait to get all the parts so I can pwn all of you


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Dec 29, 2007)

yay the trophy stands are awesome and coin launcher also. and Dragoon I remember that from Kirby's Air Ride it was awesome. and Share. the getting snapshots and stuff was awesome too.


----------



## Mr.Pirate Ninja (Dec 29, 2007)

I think Sonic's Final Smash is awesome: Super Sonic!


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 30, 2007)

hey i was wondering do you guys think they'll have the hidden characters frommelle like luigi ganondorf marth or roy?


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 30, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> awesome i wonder if that mean he will have ash VA


As long as its Veronica Taylor (4Kids dub voice) and not the emotionless actress TAJ hired.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 30, 2007)

Red_Sands93 said:


> hey i was wondering do you guys think they'll have the hidden characters frommelle like luigi ganondorf marth or roy?


Is that a serious question?

Don't be ridiculous. Of course.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 30, 2007)

I personally am more interested in the screenshots you are allowed to take and then share. Especially if they evolve from that and add a theater function, resemblant to Halo 3's theater mode.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 30, 2007)

^Well, they've already confirmed you can record up to 3 minutes of a match.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh they have?

Wow, I should really keep updated on this game. I like the new set, by the way.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2007)

Can anybody make a master outline of the characters, stages, and items that will be in Brawl?  Please and thank you?


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 30, 2007)

Hope this is somewhat what you want.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 30, 2007)

Mider T said:


> Can anybody make a master outline of the characters, stages, and items that will be in Brawl?  Please and thank you?


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 30, 2007)

Pity we get no update this week......see u guys next week!


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 30, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Is that a serious question?
> 
> Don't be ridiculous. Of course.



i was just curious cause in the preview vids i saw didnt show any of them so i was just wondering


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 30, 2007)

Hm,seems like nintendo hasn't contacted square about Geno like Capcom with Megaman.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't think we need a demo at this point, it's so close now that we might as well experience it all in its entirety for the first time when it comes out.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 30, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Hm,seems like nintendo hasn't contacted square about Geno like Capcom with Megaman.


I'm getting a deletion notice.

Probably fake then?


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 30, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I'm getting a deletion notice.
> 
> Probably fake then?



Ah I was getting back to delete it 

It was a debunked rumour,the person admitted it to being a fake :/

But what is interesting is the fact that when the megaman "deconfirmation" came out,they said the same thing what Sega said about Sonic before he was confirmed.
Just something to think about


----------



## Hiruko (Dec 30, 2007)

Mama Luigi for brawl!

X3


----------



## hooty mc hoot (Dec 31, 2007)

Dr. mario for brawl


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 31, 2007)

hooty mc hoot said:


> Dr. mario for brawl


hell no


----------



## Lee1993 (Dec 31, 2007)

hooty mc hoot said:


> Dr. mario for brawl


dont  even think that
why was there no up date today


----------



## zagman505 (Dec 31, 2007)

Lee1993 said:


> dont  even think that
> why was there no up date today



you can see for yourself on the site, it says no updates until jan 7th.

happy new year everybody! well probably not yet for most of you, but it's in 10 minutes for me XD


----------



## Lee1993 (Dec 31, 2007)

ya i was about to change thay ooops hey mabey something good will come


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 31, 2007)

marth for brawl yea!!!!!


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Dec 31, 2007)

Red_Sands93 said:


> *Roy* for brawl yea!!!!!



Fixed it for you.

Anyway let's steer this conversation in a different direction, namely trophies:

-do you want more or less?
-do you like the new ways they've devised to collect them?
-What character's do you want to see on assit trophies?


----------



## Tong Bang (Dec 31, 2007)

does anyone know if they're going to reveal anymore characters? im still hoping for some others


----------



## Shiron (Dec 31, 2007)

Tong Bang said:


> does anyone know if they're going to reveal anymore characters? im still hoping for some others


Since characters that are obviously going to be in, like Luigi and Captain Falcon, haven't been revealed yet... Yes, definitely; it's just a matter of when.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 31, 2007)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> -do you want more or less?


More is always better with Smash.


> -do you like the new ways they've devised to collect them?


Love it.


> -What character's do you want to see on assit trophies?


Well, if other third party characters from already-represented franchises don't make it as playable characters, I'd like to see Tails and Knuckles be ATs at least. Raiden too...I gess. 

From 1st party, I'd like to see Paula, Jeff, Poo, Kumatora, Peppy and Skippy, Midna, Skull Kid, Dixie Kong, Bowser Jr., and some other FE Lords.



Tong Bang said:


> does anyone know if they're going to reveal anymore characters? im still hoping for some others


We probably won't get much more (if any) until the game is out in Japan. 

Everyone on the website right now is just the *starting line-up*. Minus Snake and Sonic...and Zero Suit Samus if you can't access her other than Samus's Final Smash. So we're talking 20 characters when you start the game.

30+ characters = guaranteed.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 31, 2007)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> Anyway let's steer this conversation in a different direction, namely trophies:
> 
> ...



naw i meant exactly wat i said roy may have that exploding sword attack that hurts himself when he uses it but hes slower that marth i just better than roy


----------



## Shiron (Dec 31, 2007)

Meh.... More than likely neither Marth or Roy will return... Roy was just in there to promote his game and Marth has more than likely been replaced by Ike... Really don't see either of them returning.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 31, 2007)

man that sucks cause marth and roy were like 2 of the only 4 swordsmen in the melee game man this sucks but they made it up with ike and pit


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 31, 2007)

Shiron said:


> Meh.... More than likely neither Marth or Roy will return... Roy was just in there to promote his game and Marth has more than likely been replaced by Ike... Really don't see either of them returning.


Though they might make it as assist trophies.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 31, 2007)

yea thats wat i was thinkin


----------



## dilbot (Dec 31, 2007)

We need some TOS trophies =/


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 31, 2007)

I still think Marth will be in the game.

His status as first Lord + his extreme popularity + the fact that his B moves are completely different than Ike's + the fact that his game is being re-made on the DS next year (which is also coming to America) = he's guaranteed.

I'll be damned surprised if Marth is gone too.

Roy is so out of here it's not even funny, though. 


dilbot said:


> We need some TOS trophies =/


Character first.


----------



## Lee1993 (Dec 31, 2007)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> Anyway let's steer this conversation in a different direction, namely trophies:
> 
> ...


o hells yes
(about Roy)


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks like we have a good long wait until the next update. I wonder what the first update of 2008 will be.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 1, 2008)

12th newcomer? 


Please?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 1, 2008)

Well, there are only 13 more Dojo updates until Japanese release.


			
				Sakurai said:
			
		

> ...given the proliferation of the Internet these days, the existence of hidden characters is going to get exposed anyway.


Chances of him finally starting to reveal the hidden characters = high.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 1, 2008)

Last 13 updates = all hidden characters leading up to game's release.

I know it won't happen but... wouldn't it be awesome...?


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jan 1, 2008)

Indeed it would be.The characters are all the way to win on the game.On the one for the gamecube I kicked ass with Star Fox and Young Link so I hope the new characters will be a match up for me.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 1, 2008)

If you have a Nico Nico Douga account:

Vid

Kirby doing his Final Smash. From Jump Festa.

If you don't have an account, learn how to get one here:


----------



## Maycara (Jan 2, 2008)

*No Roy?!?! NOOOO!!!!*

That would sadden me. Despite him being worse then Marth I use him anyway to beat my friends who played Marth, just to piss them off. Then if they even manage to beat me, I would just play Marth and destroy them, just to show how cheap he was. Be a sad day indeed if he is not in this one....


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 2, 2008)

so no updates till monday thats cool.  but I think Brawl is gonna get delayed again.


----------



## Jugger (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably the best game ever there are no word to describe how magnificent its going to be


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 2, 2008)

^ I agree with this guy!


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 2, 2008)

Jugger said:


> Probably the best game ever there are no word to describe how magnificent its going to be


Probably? _Probably?_ Theres no question Brawl *will* be the best game ever.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 2, 2008)

There's no doubt it wont be the best game,but no matter who you are,you will be let down in _some_ way.Unless your a mindless bog with no expectations


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 2, 2008)

Brawl is gonna suck up so much of my spare time its not funny

Cant wait to try out all the newcommerss, especially pkmn trainer.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 2, 2008)

i really want to try out pit i hear his bow attacks r really tight


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> There's no doubt it wont be the best game,but no matter who you are,you will be let down in _some_ way.Unless your a mindless bog with no expectations



hurray for low expectations!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 2, 2008)

damn.. i won't be able top sleep the whole week before it's released... knowing there will be people playing it and probably getting all the secrets in that one week... curse them ...

lol... extreme anticipation...


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 2, 2008)

i kno i hate this we haveto wait till february AHHH the agony


----------



## Hyde (Jan 2, 2008)

Know what would make Brawl last forever? Create-a-character...Although the possibility of this happening is slim to none, it would make even God weep with joy...Even if God doesn't weep, he'll still play it forever...

That is, until the sequel comes out...


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea that would make smash bros. the greatest game in the world


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 2, 2008)

I would look the fool if i commented on such foolishness.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 2, 2008)

Devil Akuma said:


> I believe that snake shouldnt be there is because he will fight to real, and end up sucking up the playing field anyway. I do approve of him over sonic anyways.



Snake is the shit, what does fighting real have to do with anything? Fighting shitty is the problem.


----------



## Hyde (Jan 2, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> I would look the fool if i commented on such foolishness.



My foolishness? Can't a guy dream?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 2, 2008)

T-39 days! Japan, 21-22 days.





Ritzbitz8 said:


> I would look the fool if i commented on such foolishness.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 2, 2008)

A...person with a whip that isn't a Belmont? What a travesty!



All better.

Also...Brawl Demo?

Link removed

Seems rather unlikely, why would it be called Beta? The games gone gold. Unless it's a wi-fi Beta test, but thats still stretching it.


----------



## bowserfire (Jan 2, 2008)

yo feb is gonna be the best month, cant wait for smash bros.! 
Add my wii friend code so we can all fight online.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 2, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Also...Brawl Demo?
> 
> Link removed
> 
> Seems rather unlikely, why would it be called Beta? The games gone gold. Unless it's a wi-fi Beta test, but thats still stretching it.


Maybe it's the one from E for All? That demo. 

Looks real enough... though, I would've imagined they did just a promo trailer like for Metroid. Heck, even release the original SSB on VC.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 2, 2008)

Eh, Nintendo seems to be busy with terrible Wii commercials and probably isn't going to promote Brawl in any way beyond the terrible "Wii would like to play" commercials with actors overselling things for the casuals.

Goddammit, they even pulled that shit off with Fire Emblem. It's so disgusting


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 3, 2008)

... are we going to get this demo in english?


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 3, 2008)

Oops. ._.
I forgot to announce they eventually found out that the game indeed has not gone gold,the picture is fake.

and some dude at gamefaq's said he was a tester and jujumaru,sylux,geno,wolf,and knuckles are all playable x_D

Also here's some info found from japanese bbs's from jumpfesta.



> OK, found something. Someone on there claims that Metagross, Onix, Garchomp, Castform, and Gardevoir are in balls (we knew Gardevoir already of course). They further say that Metagross hovers above the ground and stabs it, causing an earthquake.



This person also reports Duster, Rosetta (Rosalina), and Sothe as ATs (as well as Lakitu and Samurai Goroh) and that Sandbag-kun is an item. 





> Oh, there's more in the comments, no wonder I missed it.
> 
> One person claims Regigigas, Metagross, and Garchomp are in balls. They say Regigigas starts out slow and gradually turns red, until it uses what they think is Crush Grip. They also say that Metagross definitely uses Earthquake.






> One person says "Latias appears (calls Latios)". I'm not sure what that means. I guess maybe that they're the same ball summon, and that Latias appears first, who calls Latios to come in too? Could explain why they do the same attack.



Also says that Pokemon Trainer and Pit say something with their final smashes, so I guess PT has a VA after all. On the other site, I believe they said PT says Ikuzo! Sanmittai! which, if the English version uses the same as the English site does, will be "Take that! Triple Finish!"

They also say Wario's techniques are slow to come out, but he's powerful.

^^^Kimahri Ronso from GameFaqs via Pieman0920^^^





			
				WeeklyJumpman  said:
			
		

> The soccerball item is an attack that cannot be countered or caught and it turns into fire when you kick it.
> 
> The Timer item slows your opponents down, but it will sometimes flub like the hammer, and if that happens, YOU will slow down instead. So it's like grabbing "dynamite"!


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 3, 2008)

Garchomp and Metagross Pokeballs = epic win.

If true, I'm glad to hear Onix is back too.


----------



## Even (Jan 3, 2008)

only 20 days left


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 3, 2008)

yeah I read about the Garchomp, MEtagross, and Regigigas Pokeballs last night on Smashboards, where they've been translating a Japanese board that has Jumpfiesta info.

Apparently Ike is very playable, so maybe he's been changed since E For All.


----------



## Geno (Jan 3, 2008)

Even said:


> only 20 days left


...and I STILL don't have a Wii. >>

As for the Pokeballs, it's nice to see Onix bad. Kinda missed it a bit in Melee for some reason....


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 3, 2008)

the wiis are sold out everywhere where i am now so its tough for me to get a wii


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 3, 2008)

Duster as an Assist Trophy sounds badass, but I still want to see MOTHER 2 items make it in the game other then Mr. Saturn.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 3, 2008)

Mr Saturn is a saint and you're lucky to have him at all.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 3, 2008)

When I pick up Mr. Saturn, its game over for everyone else.


----------



## Hyde (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm hoping for AT LEAST 40+ playable characters, different COSTUMES intead of those stupid color changes and that WW Ganon is playable...

Off to join smashboards!


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 3, 2008)

im not sure they'll do the costume thing but i really hope for the 40+ character


----------



## Jazz (Jan 3, 2008)

Windwaker Gannon has no chance, all chars are the same style, you see?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 3, 2008)

Wind Waker Link, on the other hand, has a pretty good chance, imo. He could take Young Link's place and Sakurai could've drawn upon Wind Waker/Phantom Hourglass-only items to put into his special moves so as to de-clone him. Such as the Deku Leaf, for example. 

He was on Sakurai's poll, too. Ranked very highly (top 10), too.

Miyamoto has said that the cel-shaded Link won't be going anywhere anytime soon. It seems like he'll always co-exist with the more serious Ocarina/Twilight Princess-esque Links.


----------



## Solar Bankai (Jan 3, 2008)

I want Ridley in this game as a playable character, and I feel like Sakurai is teasing everyone who does...

1. He gives us Ridley's theme.
2. He gives us Ridleys home.
3. He gives us the first location we see Ridley in Prime.

Also, where is Captain Falcon?  He must be hidden, or simply filled with too much win to reveal.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 3, 2008)

C. Fal is in the game...


----------



## cloud23 (Jan 3, 2008)

what characters do all of you think will make it???? i'm not sure who will be in there...


----------



## hooty mc hoot (Jan 3, 2008)

megaman for brawl he needs to be


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 4, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Wind Waker Link, on the other hand, has a pretty good chance, imo. He could take Young Link's place and Sakurai could've drawn upon Wind Waker/Phantom Hourglass-only items to put into his special moves so as to de-clone him. Such as the Deku Leaf, for example.
> 
> He was on Sakurai's poll, too. Ranked very highly (top 10), too.
> 
> Miyamoto has said that the cel-shaded Link won't be going anywhere anytime soon. It seems like he'll always co-exist with the more serious Ocarina/Twilight Princess-esque Links.


If he is in I wonder if he'll be cel-shaded or in Brawl style.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 4, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> If he is in I wonder if he'll be cel-shaded or in Brawl style.


Er...Wind Waker Link = cel-shaded. Read my post.

I'm saying he'll most definitely be cel-shaded if Sakurai aims to make him original + recent.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 4, 2008)

hooty mc hoot said:


> megaman for brawl he needs to be



I'm sorry but he really doesn't - he's been in other fighting games and doesn't fit brawl's "style" then again neither does snake, so I guess there is a possibility.

Anyway I'd like to see bomberman as a character or at least an assist trophy.


----------



## Even (Jan 4, 2008)

getting a Wii is actually very easy here in Japan... I actually bought mine on impulse


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 4, 2008)

its hard in florida since christmas just passed and all the wiis were bought out


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 4, 2008)

^Fellow Floridian. 

Got my Wii last Christmas (2006). My mom had to leave at like 4 AM in the morning and find some hidden Target downtown I believe, though.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 4, 2008)

damn i havent found one right now but im still looking


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 4, 2008)

Lol,I live in Florida too,I got mine on release,my mom went to BJ's and found a 2 game pack[TP and Monkey] so I got it that way.

So only about 12-13 days left of updates,though I doubt it'll be secret characters[althought it'd be nice xD]


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 4, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> my mom went to BJ's



Uh...sexual reference ahoy?!

I'd love to go to "BJ's" too <3


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 4, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Uh...sexual reference ahoy?!
> 
> I'd love to go to "BJ's" too <3



Lmao,everyone laughs at that when they hear that.
But no,no sexual preferences there


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 4, 2008)

so I think that Brawl will get delayed again. Who agrees with me?


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 4, 2008)

It's already in production. Not gonna happen.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 4, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> so I think that Brawl will get delayed again. Who agrees with me?


Why would you think that? 

And please don't say because of Walmart.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 4, 2008)

dont jynx it i dont want that to happen


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 4, 2008)

My wii has been collecting dust since I got it last Christmas. Brawl is the only reason I got it (Though I have been playing DBZ 3 lately)


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 4, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> My wii has been collecting dust since I got it last Christmas. Brawl is the only reason I got it (Though I have been playing DBZ 3 lately)


Buy Super Mario Galaxy. 

Multiple Game of the Years + Wii's best game hands down.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 4, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> It's already in production. Not gonna happen.



Qft. It went gold already and the discs are in production as we speak. No  delay coming lol.

Brawl is practically here!!!!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 4, 2008)

What's this about Wal-Mart?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 4, 2008)

They had the release date as March 28th or something. Even sent out e-mails about a delay.

But then someone on Smash Boards e-mailed them about how the release date was the 10th of February and linked to the Dojo.

Walmart promptly changed it, sending the guy back an e-mail apologizing for the mix-up.


----------



## Banshi (Jan 4, 2008)

Red_Sands93 said:


> its hard in florida since christmas just passed and all the wiis were bought out


 im in florida right now too ( for the holidays) and i saw a wii at a couple of places.............for no less than 600$
all they have is bundle packs


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 4, 2008)

thats the thing i dont want a bundle pack i want a normal no games included wii


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 4, 2008)

Im BACK suckers.

I saw the updates.

I liked Wario's overalls, lol.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 4, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> They had the release date as March 28th or something. Even sent out e-mails about a delay.
> 
> But then someone on Smash Boards e-mailed them about how the release date was the 10th of February and linked to the Dojo.
> 
> Walmart promptly changed it, sending the guy back an e-mail apologizing for the mix-up.



Hahaha, oh thank god they were wrong. I'd have been mortified.


----------



## Hyde (Jan 4, 2008)

Mario said:


> Windwaker Gannon has no chance, all chars are the same style, you see?



I can still see them doing it...Not in the EXACT same style, but with the same look...Maybe as an alternate color for TP Ganondorf, or the equivalent of TP Link and WW Link (replacing Y. Link)...It could work, because Ganondorf is a Capt. Falcon clone, no?

@Ritzbitz8- Can you give me a link to the SmashBoards thread where they translate the spoilers, please?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 4, 2008)

Ganondorf definitely won't be a Captain Falcon clone in Brawl...at least, one would imagine and hope so. Considering clone characters were simply the result of Sakurai having enough time to add some characters without totally unique moveset, one would imagine that, seeing as Brawl has had more development time, there won't be any clones this time around.

At least, if there's clones, they'll probably be Luigi-fied. 

Ganondorf being a clone of Captain Falcon was a disgrace to his character in Melee...as awesome as the Falcon is, of course. Didn't make any sense.



@Hyde: Do you mean the Jump Festa info?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 4, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Buy Super Mario Galaxy.
> 
> Multiple Game of the Years + Wii's best game hands down.



Was thinking about it, maybe if I go crazy during the Brawl wait I'll rent it.



TenshiOni said:


> They had the release date as March 28th or something. Even sent out e-mails about a delay.
> 
> But then someone on Smash Boards e-mailed them about how the release date was the 10th of February and linked to the Dojo.
> 
> Walmart promptly changed it, sending the guy back an e-mail apologizing for the mix-up.



Yeah, my friend told me it was delayed to March something. I was like no, no way. Then he said "I even saw it in Walmart." Hearing this makes it even funnier.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 4, 2008)

No, BUY IT.  The money keeps me alive, I can't survive on 100 coins that reset themselves


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 4, 2008)

I have to agree with the chubby but lovable italien plumber above me.

Super Mario Galaxy is definitely worth a buy. Unless Mario games aren't your thing (in which case you're crazy and souless), there's no good reason not to get it. Especially if your Wii is collecting dust as you say. 

Game of the Year 07 for me.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah, a rent will just leave you in a withdrawal state, like a month without the internet... it sucks :\]


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 5, 2008)

Mario said:


> Yeah, a rent will just leave you in a withdrawal state, like a month without the internet... it sucks :\]



Well I have gamefly, so if you are correct, it won't be going back for a while


----------



## Jazz (Jan 5, 2008)

oh, rofl.  That's a great plan.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 5, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Well I have gamefly, so if you are correct, it won't be going back for a while



I highly recommend the use of the Keep It button.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 5, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> I highly recommend the use of the Keep It button.



If it is as good as I hear then I doubt it will be available


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 5, 2008)

BEHOLD! NEW COMMERCIAL!

DA Link


----------



## TheWon (Jan 5, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]a64lZzrZFaw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]MISWE4qNtaQ[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]xXy2diLQmDU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 5, 2008)

^I FUCKING CAME.

Amazing commercials. Particularly love the Pokemon Trainer one. Sounds great when issuing commands. 

AND FUCK YEAH, VINE WHIP SMACK DOWN!

AND WHAT THE FUCK? ALL 3 POKEMON OUT AND WALKING AT THE SAME TIME?!?!?!??!

Fucking shame we'll probably get a fucking "Wii Roo Rike to Play" commercial here in the States.


----------



## Anbu117 (Jan 5, 2008)

I hope they keep Roy and Marth


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 5, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> ^I FUCKING CAME.
> 
> Amazing commercials. Particularly love the Pokemon Trainer one. Sounds great when issuing commands.
> 
> ...


you don't use your LOGIC do you......

3 players with the dif pokemon..... 

@Jod

once again, YOU ARE THE MAN!!


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 5, 2008)

Pretty badass, but still want some leak information on characters that we have yet to hear about.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 5, 2008)

We are in January^^^

The leaks will spread like aids very soon....


----------



## Mendrox (Jan 5, 2008)

3 Pokémons at the same time = Smash Ball 


-.-


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 5, 2008)

That's the final smash... genius.^^^


----------



## Mendrox (Jan 5, 2008)

LOLOLOL

Smash Ball = Final Smash

... Genius.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 5, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> We are in January^^^
> 
> The leaks will spread like aids very soon....



w00t! Aids!


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 5, 2008)

Mendrox said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> Smash Ball = Final Smash
> 
> ... Genius.



seems like you didn't understand correctly..

the pokemon weren't doing the final smash, they were just walking.


----------



## kewlmyc (Jan 5, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> ^I FUCKING CAME.
> 
> Amazing commercials. Particularly love the Pokemon Trainer one. Sounds great when issuing commands.
> 
> ...



Can't wait to see a grandmother and 8 year old child playing each other since they always show "family bonding" on the US commericials.


----------



## Mendrox (Jan 5, 2008)

Who said that they won't walk before their final smash? ;D


----------



## Even (Jan 5, 2008)

damn, those commercials were AWESOME!!!
January 24th can't come fast enough


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 5, 2008)

Mendrox said:


> Who said that they won't walk before their final smash? ;D


The commercial proves it's not the case.

Squirtle is shown alone with the Smash aura and then the Final Smash as we know it starts.



"Shion" said:


> you don't use your LOGIC do you......
> 
> 3 players with the dif pokemon.....


you don't use your LOGIC do you......

Obviously it's not the case. If it were three different trainers, color would be different.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 5, 2008)

2 days till hopeful next update.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 5, 2008)

Don't be so negative. It's less than two days now!


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 5, 2008)

Hopefully the information will come quickly.

It might take some time for the info to get to us, unless Sakurai gives in and leaks it for us....


----------



## Countach (Jan 5, 2008)

ive seen that dragoon thing for too long, the captain best make his appearance on monday


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 5, 2008)

There is a higher chance of a: "You can read the back of your game's box!" update.....

But hopefully he will be announced.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 5, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Fucking shame we'll probably get a fucking "Wii Roo Rike to Play" commercial here in the States.



Don't forget picking people playing the game who are clearly not in the demographic to make the game successful.

IE 8 year olds and 38 year old mothers.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 6, 2008)

Some great news: 

link

Two player Wi-Fi confirmed.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 6, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Some great news:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> Two player Wi-Fi confirmed.



The girl was cute too. 


FALCON EDIT: Brawl roster to be posted early on Japanese sites?


----------



## Kethool (Jan 6, 2008)

The ultimate update! What if tomorrow's update is C. Falcon, his moveset, his final smash, main music theme and a new C.Falcon level, in a ...fiveuple? (what's that word, you know, quadruple plus one?) Man, that would probably make the world explode or something. Maybe even more than Kenpachi getting Bankai.


----------



## Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Ganondorf definitely won't be a Captain Falcon clone in Brawl...at least, one would imagine and hope so. Considering clone characters were simply the result of Sakurai having enough time to add some characters without totally unique moveset, one would imagine that, seeing as Brawl has had more development time, there won't be any clones this time around.
> 
> At least, if there's clones, they'll probably be Luigi-fied.
> 
> ...



Yes, I mean the Jump Festa info...


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jan 6, 2008)

At least online play will be organized.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

narutofusion said:


> At least online play will be organized.



Team battle vs me and my bro= rape.

Even better for tournaments.

We can do a team battle one.


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2008)

narutofusion said:


> At least online play will be organized.



At least we can hope. I'm still pretty pissed about DBZ:BT3.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 6, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Yes, I mean the Jump Festa info...


----------



## TheWon (Jan 6, 2008)

Noah said:


> At least we can hope. I'm still pretty pissed about DBZ:BT3.



Well if you saw this recent info.
4,435 Online Connections Made For Brawl
A recent find from Nintndo's Wi-Fi tracking has shown 4,435 connections for Brawl. While this may seem like quite a huge number to be just the development team playing, it's worth noting that this number is how many connections are made through Nintendo's Wi-Fi, which not only includes Wii's but the development kits and computers used to make Brawl. The connections don't represent the sole number of systems connection to Brawl, it shows the number of connections made.
Example: Person A plays person B once and then plays Person C 3 times. That's 4 connections right there.

Then you can tell they are taking Brawls online seriously. It is a Nintendo made game. Nintendo can care a rats ass about something someone else makes.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

Hopefully the "lag" won't be too bad for Brawl.

Since Sakurai's update on connection being worse from farther away, I hope that it won't be glitchy and crap....


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 6, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> The girl was cute too.
> 
> 
> FALCON EDIT: Brawl roster to be posted early on Japanese sites?


I know which j-drama she's from. Interested? 

Oh snap! I do not hear such a truth?!



Kethool said:


> The ultimate update! What if tomorrow's update is C. Falcon, his moveset, his final smash, main music theme and a new C.Falcon level, in a ...fiveuple? (what's that word, you know, quadruple plus one?) Man, that would probably make the world explode or something. Maybe even more than Kenpachi getting Bankai.


Uh.. quintuple.

Hurray, an update tonight! Maybe even two...


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 6, 2008)

he should post six.


----------



## Kethool (Jan 6, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> I know which j-drama she's from. Interested?
> 
> Oh snap! I do not hear such a truth?!
> 
> ...


Dammit, how could I NOT remember quintuple? Man, I feel stupid.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm quite disappointed at the current roaster right now. With already 25 characters and no one ENTIRELY amazing like Pokemon Trainer, I'm a bit worried myself. But, I just want a custom robo as a PC. If I get that, then that'd be totally fine for me =D

Although we DO need CF though. Can't forget him.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 6, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> I'm quite disappointed at the current roaster right now.



Roaster?





Anyway I understand, but it is just a sequel, and a lot of characters still haven't been announced I'm sure. So give it time, and wait until you can play it to pass judgment on the characters.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 6, 2008)

Those roasters... what can I say? XD

But yes, only time will tell.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 6, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Roaster?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, considering the roster is probably doubled like it was from Smash to Melee, giving us a roster of 50, half being starters, half being unlockables, give or take a few =)


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 6, 2008)

I hope not 50 characters. 50 is way too much to have an even slightly balanced fighting game. MvC2 for example x__x

35 characters would be the maximum IMO.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 6, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> I hope not 50 characters. 50 is way too much to have an even slightly balanced fighting game. MvC2 for example x__x
> 
> 35 characters would be the maximum IMO.



How so? Sakurai and his staff have always balanced every character, and the delays would have only given them more time =)


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

I say 35 as well.

50 is pushing it..........

Although, the high tiers will rise tremendously with 50.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I say 35 as well.
> 
> 50 is pushing it..........
> 
> Although, the high tiers will rise tremendously with 50.



Ok, let's say 35 is all we get.
-23 characters on the site
-Luigi
-Sheik
-Ganondorf
-Captain Falcon
-Jigglypuff
-Marth
-3rd Retro character
-Game and Watch

Those are the obvious shoe ins, so we only have room for four more characters. I find that limited, with characters such as Ridley, Geno, Captain Olimar, Krystal, Lucario, Takamaru, Sigurd, Claus, etc. screaming "NEARLY CONFIRMED".


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

35 is all we need...... 12 more players.

Make a bigger list


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 6, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> How so? Sakurai and his staff have always balanced every character, and the delays would have only given them more time =)



As a fighting game, there are always tiers. The more characters, the more space there is for character to widen tier gaps. As with less characters, there is less space for characters to show differences, good or bad.

SSBM is quite unbalanced with 25 characters, making for 1/3rd of the cast actually tournament worthy.

And even though Nintendo may put an insane amount of work into this game, there are always tricks that will be figured out by the players that will enable certain characters to do things differently from their original intention, making certain characters better or even game breaking. For example, in SSBM, possibly Samus's Missile Cancel, Her superwave dash, The wavedash in-general, Falco's Short hop Laser, etc. I could go on, but there are so many things to mention.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 6, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> As a fighting game, there are always tiers. The more characters, the more space there is for character to widen tier gaps. As with less characters, there is less space for characters to show differences, good or bad.
> 
> SSBM is quite unbalanced with 25 characters, making for 1/3rd of the cast actually tournament worthy.
> 
> And even though Nintendo may put an insane amount of work into this game, there are always tricks that will be figured out by the players that will enable certain characters to do things differently from their original intention, making certain characters better or even game breaking. For example, in SSBM, possibly Samus's Missile Cancel, Her superwave dash, The wavedash in-general, Falco's Short hop Laser, etc. I could go on, but there are so many things to mention.



You have to remember that at least half of people who own Brawl won't participate in a tournament 
I am aware of tiers, but what made MvC 2 so fun was the fact that the majority of characters were original and an enjoyment to play as. And there will always be "cheap" tactics (wavedashing, L canceling, etc), but what fighting game isn't plagued with those?
Besides, no matter what "tier" a character belongs to, any player can become experienced with them.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 6, 2008)

I entirely agree on every that you have said, especially your last sentence. But it's just the thought of it being an entirely broken game rather than a slightly unbalanced one, you know?


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 6, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> I entirely agree on every that you have said, especially your last sentence. But it's just the thought of it being an entirely broken game rather than a slightly unbalanced one, you know?



Yeah, I see your point. I guess it all depends on the developers, truly. I mean, at least Brawl won't turn out like the Tenkaichi games where only 10 out of the hundreds of characters are actually worth anything 
But I wouldn't mind 35 characters, I'll still purchase the game on release day and play it thoroughly (with studying, homework, and girlfriend reducing my playtime, though XD).


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 6, 2008)

Same. College is busy as hell. I'll slip in a few hours here and there though XD


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

You guys think that wavedashing, etc. will be all back in brawl?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 6, 2008)

35 is what I predict, too.

I'd be blown away with anything above 40, honestly. 





Chemistry said:


> I'm quite disappointed at the current roaster right now. With already 25 characters and no one ENTIRELY amazing like Pokemon Trainer, I'm a bit worried myself. But, I just want a custom robo as a PC. If I get that, then that'd be totally fine for me =D
> 
> Although we DO need CF though. Can't forget him.


Considering all we have is the starting line-up and third parties, I don't think worry can be justified. 

All the big wtfs came from from the unlockables in previous Smash games, after all.

And we only have 23 chars.


----------



## Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I say 35 as well.
> 
> 50 is pushing it..........
> 
> Although, the high tiers will rise tremendously with 50.



Tires don exits!!


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 7, 2008)

for a welcome back to updates...we get stages!!

...Melee stages to be correct.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 7, 2008)

Return of the Melee stages... Ew Rainbow Cruise again.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 7, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Return of the Melee stages... Ew Rainbow Cruise again.



and Red is staying as far away as possible from that lava.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 7, 2008)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot ONETT IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111oneoneone

I hope it brings Pollyanna with it as well as the actual Onett Theme this time.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 7, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> and Red is staying as far away as possible from that lava.


Heh, I just noticed. He can sure call them out from very far.

I was sort of expecting Fountain of Dreams on there somewhere though. Glad to at least see Corneria.


----------



## Svenjamin (Jan 7, 2008)

I waited 9 days... to get an update on Super Smash Bros Melee...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 7, 2008)

_This is amazing! Is this a lavish feast or what?_

_Whoa, whoa, whoa! Watch out for cars._

Take your pick.

I don't really mind Onett, but I think Fourside returning would be nice.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 7, 2008)

Svenjamin said:


> I waited 9 days... to get an update on Super Smash Bros Melee...



Melee came out years ago.



QBnoYouko said:


> _This is amazing! Is this a lavish feast or what?_
> 
> _Whoa, whoa, whoa! Watch out for cars._
> 
> ...



Onett is awesome!


----------



## funkyjunky (Jan 7, 2008)

word the wii is hella cool same wit smash


----------



## Banshi (Jan 7, 2008)

...............im starting to wonder how many "new" stages there's going to be

hopefully it will be as much as melee had


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 7, 2008)

well this update was good but what was the point of the melee stages being announced again? and the reason i think its going to be delayed again is not because of walmart its because Nintendo always delays their games like what 4 or 5 times before they come out?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 7, 2008)

Banshi said:


> ...............im starting to wonder how many "new" stages there's going to be
> 
> hopefully it will be as much as melee had



I don't think we've seen the hidden stages yet, just as with characters- by the way title should be changed, any suggestions?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 7, 2008)

^I vote for the lavish feast comment. I swear Sakurai is just plain bizzare sometimes.

It's nice that we're gettin' a couple Melee stages back (Even more old stages than Melee had if I'm correct.) and I'm really lookin' forward to hearing the new music for these stages.

17 days 'til JP release
34 'til release........In America!


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, I'm glad Corneria and Onett are coming back. Always liked those. And Onett coming back is great news for Ness fans.

Brinstar coming back though....bleh. >_<'

lol @ the Pokemon Trainer's location, though.

Here's hoping there's a Part III and they confirm Pokemon Stadium 1, Fountain of Dreams, Mushroom Kingdom, and Mute City.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 7, 2008)

While I believe it's most likely fake: 



Is pretty interested.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 7, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> While I believe it's most likely fake:
> 
> 
> 
> Is pretty interested.



huh....Leon Scott Kennedy in Smash...

meh...I guess it might be fake.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 7, 2008)

Hmmmm, this update was ok. Not great, not bad, just ok. I'm glad that Rainbow Cruise, Corneria, Onett, and Yoshi's Island are returning =) But what's the point of bringing back Brinstar when we have the updated Norfair? Oh well, I was never a big fan of the lava based stages.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 7, 2008)

GASP! Leon would be awesome in brawl!
As a AT.
Sorry it'd be weird having him playable and they'd seriously butcher him like snake,his main weapons are only a dagger and guns,save for grenades.

Well,glad im not one of the people who thought today was gonna be a great update,wasn't let down.
You guys seriously liked Onett? D: I disliked it so bad,I much prefered Four-Side.
Im glad to see Corneria and Rainbow Cruise back though.

I actually think there'll be about 40 characters,but everyone makes it seem like there's only gonna be 35;and of course with the most obvious returners and geno,olimar,krystal,ridley,k.kool,etc.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 7, 2008)

Any stage that screams MOTHER is an awesome stage.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow... Rainbow Cruise is BACK???

..oh well, at least we got a decent update today.

But there the hell is FInal Destination Stage???

Will it be unlockable again???


----------



## Jazz (Jan 7, 2008)

God I hope so


----------



## Mugiwara (Jan 7, 2008)

Do you guys know if the game will be released all over the world at February 10 or just in the states?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 7, 2008)

um awesome selection of melee stage excluding onnet


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 7, 2008)

Mugiwara said:


> Do you guys know if the game will be released all over the world at February 10 or just in the states?


i think states 
Jap is in a couple days


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 7, 2008)

Mugiwara said:


> Do you guys know if the game will be released all over the world at February 10 or just in the states?



Japan = Jan. 24
U.S. = Feb. 10
Europe etc. = TBD Summer


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 7, 2008)

sucks for everyone else


----------



## Mugiwara (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh em FUCKING GEE!!! I want to kill someone for making everything come out in Europe so fucking LATE! That's it! I'm moving to somewhere else when I get the chance! I hate Europe, seriously!


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 7, 2008)

come to america we get everything second


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 7, 2008)

i dont see why it takes so long to get to Europe... what is so different about Europe than America?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 7, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> i dont see why it takes so long to get to Europe... what is so different about Europe than America?


Europe doesn't have a set language right? They must have a zillion different languages to be implemented into the game. Though, if they worked on translation all at the same time there shouldn't be a problem with getting them out earlier, especially since they're much closer to Japan than North America.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 7, 2008)

i think its because games seem to sell more here then Europe


----------



## hooty mc hoot (Jan 7, 2008)

Back to the old days with the meele stages on your brawl


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 7, 2008)

33 more days. gosh it went fast. (I pray they don't delay it)

I think I'm going to reserve it in the middle of the month.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 7, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> 33 more days. gosh it went fast. (I pray they don't delay it)
> 
> I think I'm going to reserve it in the middle of the month.



I think I reserved in September. I might've been the first at my local Gamestop. 

I'm pretty sure everyone else thinks this but I think what's being shown on Dojo is unlocked from the start except Sonic and Snake.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 7, 2008)

I reserved mine in september as well....

anyways, i am expecting an end to the damn secrets, and a hugs breakthrough of spoilers and shit when it gets to japan.

@Mugi

Move to japan...

it fucking rocks there.....


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 8, 2008)

Chaps said:


> I think I reserved in September. I might've been the first at my local Gamestop.
> 
> I'm pretty sure everyone else thinks this but I think what's being shown on Dojo is unlocked from the start except Sonic and Snake.



I think at least half the characters will be hidden. They said that most characters are unlockable through SSE and you unlock lots the first time you play through. So I think it will be you get them in SSE, you get them in vs.


----------



## Svenjamin (Jan 8, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> sucks for everyone else



We got Saw 4 released in the cinemas a day before the states.... then... pfft that's it! I don't wanna have to wait like another 4 months like I did with melee.

Although it seems that they are trying to close the gap between release dates, what with the week long gap for Super Mario Galaxy and even the Wii's launch was almost a worldwide release, wasn't it? Plus here in Australia the television stations are airing your shows just a week or 2 after they air in the states, they used to be many months apart. I'm talking Heroes and like all those prime time shows anyway.


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 8, 2008)

I was thinking of getting a Jap copy but I like to understand what the fuck is going on so I'll wait.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 8, 2008)

you can more than likely switch it to English.

Actually I'd be surprised if you couldn't.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 8, 2008)

Multi-man Brawl? STADUIUM!!





Woot!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 8, 2008)

Fuck yeah better fighters.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 8, 2008)

_These horns are scintillating!_

So the successor to the Frames... the Alloys. At least there's some variety.

I quite like it. Co-op offline and online! That Sonic and Mario screen kicks ass. No doubt some character will be unlocked from this.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 8, 2008)

I think Co-op Multi-man Brawl sounds cool.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 8, 2008)

This is one of my favorite updates EVER.


----------



## Even (Jan 8, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Japan = Jan. 24
> U.S. = Feb. 10
> Europe etc. = TBD Summer


oh, man... THIS is one of the reasons I moved to Japan....

*looks forward to the 24th*


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 8, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> This is one of my favorite updates EVER.



Might this update mean the return of Falco?

Last i recall, he was unlocked in there.....

Nice update, i like the wifi idea of it.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 8, 2008)

God, I hope that a seperate character isn't unlocked through two player co-op cause I doubt many people would like to do that.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 8, 2008)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> God, I hope that a seperate character isn't unlocked through two player co-op cause I doubt many people would like to do that.



Melee has more than one way to unlock characters. Brawl will probably be the same.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 8, 2008)

Even said:


> oh, man... THIS is one of the reasons I moved to Japan....
> 
> *looks forward to the 24th*



I'm gonna neg you. 



"Shion" said:


> Might this update mean the return of Falco?
> 
> Last i recall, he was unlocked in there.....
> 
> Nice update, i like the wifi idea of it.



Hmmm... didn't think of that. I hope they don't have us unlock someone through Cruel Melee...

Btw, the Red Alloy is HUGE...


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2008)

The alloy fighter look epic! I like that there's more veriety and the co-op mode and online co-op mode seemes like a great idea. I like that they're trying to use more co-op ths time around, makes it much more interesting. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



If these fighters are anything like the last game, they're probably semi clones of other smashers, and judging by the red one's stance, Falcon's even more of a shoe in for brawl. I wish he'd get comfirmed already!


----------



## Shishou (Jan 8, 2008)

Dude- Falcon
Chick- Zelda
Horns- Mario
Kirby- Kirby


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 8, 2008)

^More likely Peach instead of Zelda. Then again, Zelda's fall could simply be slightly different in Brawl. Works either way.

Or it could even be ZSS lol. Seems to have similar hair.


SiegK said:


> It’s pretty obvious that the Red Alloy is Captain Falcon, same stance of punch. Simple.
> 
> Some thing the Blue Alloy is Zero Suit Samus because of the ponytail, but this isn’t so. The ponytail means nothing, as the spiked shoulder pads mean nothing for the Falcon Alloy and the Horns on the Yellow Alloy don’t mean Meteos either.
> Instead of Zero Suit Samus others thought of Zelda (she was used for Multi-Man Melee, so why not Multi-Man Brawl?) but I thought Peach.
> ...


^from Smash Boards

Anyway, glad to see Multi-Man Brawl. Slightly disappointed Sakurai didn't go with the Mii idea but they look awesome either way. 

Guess the image confirms no online Subspace or Break the Targets, sadly. But hell, I'm surprised we even got Multi-Man and Home-run Contest.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 8, 2008)

Multi-Man online is enough to make up for no targets online. And YAY for positively confirmed Falcon.

You picked what I thought would be the least likely choice for the title today. O_O


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 8, 2008)

It was between that, _These horns are scintillating!_, and _It may look like Kirby, but it’s not him!_.

Current title made me lol the most, though.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 8, 2008)

I can't wait to cleanse my own spirit in that mode. Muhahaha!


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 8, 2008)

Because the Blue Alloy looks like Falcon, it doesn't really mean he is confirmed.

Although it DOES make you think about his possibility of coming back.

Sakurai could've used the C.Falcon form of Melee, and just made an alloy out of him....

Hopefully this means he will come back.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 8, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Because the Blue Alloy looks like Falcon, it doesn't really mean he is confirmed.
> 
> Although it DOES make you think about his possibility of coming back.
> 
> ...


Falcon has been practically confirmed by this, if he wasn't already. He's popular, there's an F-Zero emblem on the site, and now this. There's no way he's not in as of this point.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 8, 2008)

While looking around on the Smash Boards I came a across a thread called the Second Dojo. Inside there was a link to this.



I know it's just another guy saying he knows things about Brawl. But to me he seems much more believable. He says he won't say any completely new characters or cut characters. 

You guys think this is real?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 8, 2008)

I guess so....

Anyways, It looks kind of bad for megaman at this moment......

No hints, no emblem... (apart from the DS emblem)

It's looking like Megaman is gonna be forgotten...

@Chaps

That guy actually has reason behind his "predictions".

I'm not ready to believe him yet until I see the update's he predicts.

Also, that thing about Luigi being hidden, I have been hearing that Luigi will be using the poltergust 3000 as well.

So this guy must know SOMETHING.

For now, we shall see.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 8, 2008)

"Don?t you want to cooperate sometimes instead of just fight? That?s what this is for."

.......Hmmm....


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 8, 2008)

It's just a quote man....^^^

I don't really think he meant anything by it....


----------



## Mugiwara (Jan 8, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Europe doesn't have a set language right? They must have a zillion different languages to be implemented into the game. Though, if they worked on translation all at the same time there shouldn't be a problem with getting them out earlier, especially since they're much closer to Japan than North America.



But Melee didn't have multiple languages! Few nintendo games do actually  As far as I've seen anyway.
And why can't everyone learn the fucking international language so that everyone can enjoy everything regardless of where you live? :/


----------



## Bender (Jan 8, 2008)

I can't wait! I can't wait! I got my money ready to spend on the game when it comes out! All that's left is to wait! wait!


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 8, 2008)

That's what we're all feeling.^


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 8, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I can't wait! I can't wait! I got my money ready to spend on the game when it comes out! All that's left is to wait! wait!



The longer you say wait. The longer the wait will be.

Just be nonchalant and you'll get it in no time.


 BUT WHAT IF THEY DELAY IT!?!?!?!!?!?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 8, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> The longer you say wait. The longer the wait will be.
> 
> Just be nonchalant and you'll get it in no time.
> 
> ...



Then everyone will join in a group bitching/crying.


----------



## A1zen (Jan 8, 2008)

Does anyone know when this game comes out in Europe?


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 8, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Then everyone will join in a group bitching/crying.



hmmmmmm.................did they do that with TP?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 8, 2008)

No^

It won't be delayed.......

They would've told us by now anyway if they were.

It's all systems go this month.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 8, 2008)

A1zen said:


> Does anyone know when this game comes out in Europe?


look on a couple pages earler it was answered recently


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 8, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> No^
> 
> It won't be delayed.......
> 
> ...



......No holds barred?


----------



## Bender (Jan 8, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> The longer you say wait. The longer the wait will be.
> 
> Just be nonchalant and you'll get it in no time.
> 
> ...



*grabs him by collar and shakes crazy*

Don't say that!


----------



## A1zen (Jan 8, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> look on a couple pages earler it was answered recently



thnx . i see it says TBD Summer:S pff.. long wait still  TBD = ???to be determined??


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 8, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> *grabs him by collar and shakes crazy*
> 
> Don't say that!



TOO BAD! 



..............................................I TOLD NINTENDO TO DELAY IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 8, 2008)

With new info seeping out day by day it would be incredibly unfortunate for another delay. Nearly a month away for NA and about two weeks for Japan. It would be far too cruel to announce it now when we're this close.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 8, 2008)

They can't. They have their commercials out for it and it's gone gold. Plus, yes, it's so close. If the Japanese one isn't delayed I see no reason why the English one should be either.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 8, 2008)

rofl, I want this game now


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 8, 2008)

Mario said:


> rofl, I want this game now



Yep, the multi-man brawl makes it a must!


----------



## dilbot (Jan 8, 2008)

So glad i pre-ordered mine


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 8, 2008)

@Kiba

Not only multi man, 

EVERYTHING is a must in Brawl!!!!!!!!

Effing 10 hour story mode..... STORY MODE.

WiFi, Create your own stage, Lucas, Diddy, Dedede.....

damn.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 8, 2008)

When was it confirmed it'd be 10 hours?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 8, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> When was it confirmed it'd be 10 hours?


----------



## Volken (Jan 8, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> @Kiba
> 
> Not only multi man,
> 
> ...



Why did you have to do that? You just made my wait a lot harder.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 9, 2008)

LOL NSIDER.

I shall believe it when I see it.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 9, 2008)

16 days til release in Japan

33 till release.......In America!


----------



## Masaki (Jan 9, 2008)

Don't believe the number of hours they say it'll take to beat story mode.  In most RPGs I usually take up half the time with all or most side quests done.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 9, 2008)

Holiday Hound said:


> 16 days til release in Japan
> 
> 33 till release.......In America!


And several months until release in the UK. Why do we have to wait so long for Nintendo games here? I mean I had to wait for ages to get my hands on Pokemon Pearl and now Brawl is coming out in summer.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 9, 2008)

ah...so today's is...the Cap...Olimar



with some music.


----------



## Sairou (Jan 9, 2008)

Awesome. Another newcomer starter!! =D


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 9, 2008)

OLIMARRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Oh wow, thats series 22. So that STILL means someone is yet to be revealed beyond him


----------



## Aman (Jan 9, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 9, 2008)

Woo, finally a new character after months. Captain Olimar huh. It almost seemed like another Ice Climbers.

So there are _still_ two icons missing. Hm, funky music.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 9, 2008)

I almost shit my pants when I saw that.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 9, 2008)

MOTHER F'ING EPIC WIN!

SCORE! YES! *dances*


----------



## Mendrox (Jan 9, 2008)

OLE Finally Olimar joins the Brawl! ^^


----------



## Masaki (Jan 9, 2008)

Haha, I thought he'd be perfect for Super Smash after playing the first game.  Good to see he's in.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 9, 2008)

Heh...so we finally get a new character update. I didn't expect Olimar though. Update= win


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 9, 2008)

I didn't think he had a chance to make it in. It should be interesting to see how he plays. It says that he can't even do smashes without pikmin and that they scatter quickly. I wonder if the different pikmin will effect his smash attacks differently, i.e. different effects/damage/knockback?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 9, 2008)

Maybe they will do random percentages of damages depending on what it is, sorta like Mr. Game & Watch's Judgment move, or whatever it was called.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 9, 2008)

Captain Olimar huh, not a bad update at all.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 9, 2008)

Man what a fantastic update. I never expected Olimar and the Pikmin but I'm so glad we've got them.

Oh and I've added Olimar to the character chart devided by series


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 9, 2008)

Meh, he should be interesting to see fighting, but without a doubt a character I will keep distance from choosing.  Never liked Pikmin, thought it was a tedious game.


----------



## Psysalis (Jan 9, 2008)

I lol'd hard when i looked at the site update, I just never saw that comming at all. Dont get me wrong im not complaining , but wow. Its gonna be intresting using him


----------



## zagman505 (Jan 9, 2008)

while i'm not exactly excited about olimar, he does look like a really interesting character. and it is nice to FINALLY see a new character after such a long time. the last new character announced was king dedede, way back in october O.o


----------



## Slumbering Aces (Jan 9, 2008)

Good game but any idea when its coming out?


----------



## zagman505 (Jan 9, 2008)

-_- you could check the dojo, but...

Japan- Jan 24th
US- Feb 10th
Europe- sometime in the summer -_-


----------



## Seany (Jan 9, 2008)

Fuck yes! i knew it! Olimar!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 9, 2008)

I guess the whole argument of LOL size doesn't apply no more.

Take THAT, anti-Ridley people!

Even though I personally think Ridley is more suited as a boss than a playable character...


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 9, 2008)

The question is, if you lose a Pikmin, how do you get more?

If there's a somewhat easy way to get them back (Peach-like Down-Special?), I can see him being an absolutely insanely good character...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 9, 2008)

I fear it may be like Nana from the Ice Climbers, that once one of the Pikmin is gone, you'd have to die to get it back.

I hope thats not that case, as that can really make him the worst character in the game.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 9, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I fear it may be like Nana from the Ice Climbers, that once one of the Pikmin is gone, you'd have to die to get it back.
> 
> I hope thats not that case, as that can really make him the worst character in the game.


Not really, hes got plenty of Pikmin and would probably beable to still attack. He just won't beable to pull of his Smash attacks properly. I think it makes him a challenging character rather than a bad one.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 9, 2008)

yay for Multiman Brawl and Pikmin and Captain Olimar. They look like good characters to play as


----------



## Svenjamin (Jan 9, 2008)

Well lets not get too hasty, we know absolutely NOTHING about his fighting style. Just because we know he uses pikmin, doesn't really give us any indication of how he runs, jump, how fast he is, anything like that. It's not enough to know what weapon someone uses. In theory, Link's bombs alone should make him one of the most unbeatable characters but they do practically nothing.


----------



## Raize (Jan 9, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> ah...so today's is...the Cap...Olimar
> 
> 
> 
> with some music.



Awesome! I loved Pikmin, and it's great seeing the characters from that game getting some more exposure.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jan 9, 2008)

Great to see Captain Olimar is in the game


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh snap Olimar!

I havent been this happy for an update in a while


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 9, 2008)

i dont mind olimar and the pikmin, but i doubt ill be using them any... i'd be jumping for joy if some chrono or tales of symphonia chars were going to be in the game, small chance of that T.T


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 9, 2008)

Captain Olimar is going to replace Captain Falcon


----------



## Frieza (Jan 9, 2008)

I knew he would be included. I played both games, and thought they were fun. All 5 pikmen eh. I guess the whistle comes into play a bit deal.

Well that leaves me waiting in agony for Isaac, Ridley, revamped Ganondorf, Marth, Ray 01, Young Link, and the rest of the roster.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 9, 2008)

Zed said:


> Captain Olimar is going to replace Captain Falcon



No, never.

At best, there will be a team called CAPTAIN; with Olimar and Falcon destroying the universe.

Think about it, it could work. Olimar has the army to do it, and Falcon has the fist to make some damage happen


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 9, 2008)

Olimar ftw!


----------



## Frieza (Jan 9, 2008)

hypothetically say they included King K. Rool.. and it was a 2 vs 2.

team king vs team captain... who would win?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 9, 2008)

omiK said:


> hypothetically say they included King K. Rool.. and it was a 2 vs 2.
> 
> team king vs team captain... who would win?



Which one can show us the moves?


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 9, 2008)

It would be cool if Olimar could get a bunch of Pikmin and have a small army of them at his disposle.


----------



## Frieza (Jan 9, 2008)

haha that can put arguments to rest. 

I like the diversity of characters offered in Brawl.. Olimar mini army sounds great to me.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 9, 2008)

well i never liked olimar but he look unique aslong that it not sukapon im happy




Gaiash said:


> Man what a fantastic update. I never expected Olimar and the Pikmin but I'm so glad we've got them.
> 
> Oh and I've added Olimar to the character chart devided by series


yeah pletty good characters


----------



## Nagasumi (Jan 9, 2008)

Finally a new character and Captain Olimar at that! Really awesome that he made it. It's going to be interesting to see how he plays, one thing for sure, he will have a unique moveset. The music takes me back... I suddenly want to play Pikmin after seeing today's updates.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jan 9, 2008)

argh...WHAT IN BLAZES...WHERES CAP'N FALCON...a.rgh?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 9, 2008)

Ha! Take that doubters!!

I've always knew Olimar was a shoe-in. Never doubted it for a second despite his size. I mean, it was drop dead obvious; him and the Pikmin are the main characters of one of the strongest and new first party Nintendo franchises introduced post-Melee. 

I never figured he wouldn't even be able to do a Smash attack without the Pikmin, though. I mean, he can kick in his own game. >_>

Oh, well...the plucking and using of Pikmin is exactly how I predicted his special moves would be...looks like it's his entire moveset strategy, though. xD


But the fact that his icon = 22 = holy shit.

Alphabetical order theory is fucked by this. Sonic would definitely be before Pikmin if that was the case.

So which series is icon 19 now? Anyone's guess is as good as mine. Rockman, motherfuckers!!! Yes, I still believe.

Unique and awesome characters = me . 

The character drought is finally over!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 9, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Ha! Take that doubters!!
> 
> I've always knew Olimar was a shoe-in. Never doubted it for a second despite his size. I mean, it was drop dead obvious; him and the Pikmin are the main characters of one of the strongest and new first party Nintendo franchises introduced post-Melee.
> 
> ...



Character updates from now on!!!!!


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jan 9, 2008)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Character updates from now on!!!!!



argh...the captain is not in this game...noes...FALCON PUNCH....argh


----------



## Aman (Jan 9, 2008)

Megaman for 19. 

Also nice to see how this update killed the icon theory.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 9, 2008)

I can't wait to see the entire roster in just over 2 weeks.  

*crosses fingers* I am still hoping for Megaman


----------



## slimscane (Jan 9, 2008)

Well this is very interesting! Olimar is cool, but it was hypothesized that either he (pikmin) or megaman rockman would fill in the 19th spot on the series .gif list, but there he is sitting pretty at the previously nonexistent 22nd spot! So while at first I thought that his appearance doomed megaman, since they left 19 open it only adds more flames to the megaman fire! :amazed

Also, since they announced Onet, I'm just waiting for Ness


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 9, 2008)

So, now that we know there's _at least_ 1 new franchise planned for Brawl (icon 19), which franchise do you guys think is most likely? Not deserving, but more likely.

Here are the only viable options I can think of:

*1st party: *

Chibi Robo
Custom Robo 
Joy Mecha Fight 
Golden Sun 
Nazo no Murasamejou (Retro series)

*3rd party: *

Rockman 
Castlevania 
Final Fantasy
Kingdom Hearts 

All of the above (except FF) got a mention on Sakurai's poll, at least.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 9, 2008)

i really didn't had an idea how could Olimar fight(when people thought he could be in in their predictions)... but now that they said that he needs to pluck out the pikmin and they "scatter" (which can only mean they disappear after being used) i can see it as what i always do with peach... 

@TO: Golden Sun and Castlevania (Simon Beltmont of course)


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 9, 2008)

CAPTAIN OLIMAR???

WHAT THE MOTHER FUCKING SHIT?????

HE MADE IT IN!!!!!!!

Dude...

I saw the update in the damn morning....

I almost threw up and came at the same time.....

An actual CHARACTER update....

It also looks like Sakurai has put the WiFi emblem... finally.

I just noticed it on the side. lol

But damn... Olimar can't even do a smash attack without the Pikmin?

So... if they can be destroyed, Olimar is nothing?

Or they CAN'T be destroyed?

We need more info, probably tomorrow he will update new crap about Olimar.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 9, 2008)

what do you think his double jump will be like?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 9, 2008)

He will probably use a jet pack...

Lol.

If you mean his ^B jump...

Probably a bunch of Pikmin will pile up quickly under him and.... throw him up?

I dunno.....


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 9, 2008)

One of his B move is most definitely Pikmin plucking. So I strongly doubt he'll ever run out as long as you get the chance to pluck. 


> He plucks Pikmin from the ground and they fight as his allies.


I'd imagine his B moves will include the following: Pikmin plucking, whistle (so as to reassemble those Pikmin that doze off), Pikmin throw (basically use the Pikmin at the head of the line - each Pikmin using a unique ability), and some kind of Pikmin lasso recovery move, probably.

Thing is...his standard B move has to be something Kirby could exploit. So what do you guys think it is? Simply assigning Pikmin plucking to the B button would be kinda useless for Kirby if he doesn't have the B move to throw them...unless Olimar's B also allows him to throw the Pikmin once he's reached the five limit maximum.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 9, 2008)

That will probably be it^^^

But still, his B moves will then be of not much use.

If they are like that, wouldn't he waste too much time on that, and get beat up?


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 9, 2008)

I can see clearly now, the rain is gone!

12th newcomer finally! And Captain Olimar no less! Wow, I'm starting to wonder how all these people will fit in plot wise for Emissary. The music for today conveys my feelings on this revelation appropriately. I'm looking forward to the regular 1-2 week character updates that might maybe have a chance of happening sometimes from now on . (hopefully)


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 9, 2008)

Shit, what I want to see now is Olimar's Final Smash.

What if he summons like, MILLIONS of Pikmin????

Make like a huge Pikmin WAVE.

That would be so SICK!!!!!


----------



## Jazz (Jan 9, 2008)

... And predictable


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 9, 2008)

Awww...the dojo spoiled me,usually I can go in suspense and scroll down slowly but it just BAM goes right to it Dx.

But oh shizz,new character,and Cap. O nonetheless.
Well,I've never played Pikimin,so I can say I either love him or hate him,but he's definatly diverse and unique,and that's what's awesome about him.

Concerning his pikmin,Im thinking they have like less resistance as to being able to get KO'd faster but unline IC's,Olimar just plucks some more when some die.
I dunno.

BUT SWEET xD

Edit:
for FS I call giant Pikimin or random pikimin spawning from the ground engulfing everything


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 9, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Ha! Take that doubters!!


 



TenshiOni said:


> I never figured he wouldn't even be able to do a Smash attack without the Pikmin, though. I mean, he can kick in his own game. >_>


Makes sense. He can only do little weak attacks in Pikmin, so in Smash Bros that's all he would have w/o them. No Pikmin = running around bonking people. 



TenshiOni said:


> But the fact that his icon = 22 = holy shit.
> 
> Alphabetical order theory is fucked by this. Sonic would definitely be before Pikmin if that was the case.


BWAHAHAHA! Yes! I TOLD ALL THE IDIOTS THEIR THEORY SHIT WAS BULLCRAP! 

Olimar iz mah hero for pwning all those jerks that kept saying "this character can't be in it because the numbers/letters aren't right." WHO THE FUCK CARES? THIS GAME SEES THE INVISIBLE AND DOES THE IMPOSSIBLE!


----------



## Hiruko (Jan 9, 2008)

But, isnt he meant to be like... tiny?


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 9, 2008)

I was so surprised to see Olimar up on the site this morning =D
Besides Ridley and Diddy Kong (who was confirmed long ago ), Olimar was the character I wanted in the most, and it's good to see him in the game


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 9, 2008)

Hiruko said:


> But, isnt he meant to be like... tiny?



They just resized him to be a little shorter than Diddy Kong 
Which means they can easily size Ridley =D


----------



## Jazz (Jan 9, 2008)

So is DK, Bowser.  Oh wait, that's big...


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 9, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> One of his B move is most definitely Pikmin plucking. So I strongly doubt he'll ever run out as long as you get the chance to pluck.
> 
> I'd imagine his B moves will include the following: Pikmin plucking, whistle (so as to reassemble those Pikmin that doze off), Pikmin throw (basically use the Pikmin at the head of the line - each Pikmin using a unique ability), and some kind of Pikmin lasso recovery move, probably.
> 
> Thing is...his standard B move has to be something Kirby could exploit. So what do you guys think it is? Simply assigning Pikmin plucking to the B button would be kinda useless for Kirby if he doesn't have the B move to throw them...unless Olimar's B also allows him to throw the Pikmin once he's reached the five limit maximum.



I think he's going to play exactly like Mr.Game&Watch, when you think about it. Since all the pikmin have different pros and cons. Remember Mr.G&W's side B move? I bet it will be something like that. His final smash will probably be something like the screen filling up with pikmin. lol

I think he's going to be a clone of Mr.G&W.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 9, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> So, now that we know there's _at least_ 1 new franchise planned for Brawl (icon 19), which franchise do you guys think is most likely? Not deserving, but more likely.
> 
> Here are the only viable options I can think of:
> 
> ...



So, what, are you saying Sora could end up in the game?


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 9, 2008)

Old News is Old 

Mezzo Forte Part 2


----------



## Volken (Jan 9, 2008)

My hopes just skyrocketed after seeing that image. It's too bad that it's too good to be true.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 9, 2008)

Masaki said:


> So, what, are you saying Sora could end up in the game?



That's definitely not out of the realm of possibility. One of the highest requested third party characters, on Sakurai's polls, etc.
I personally don't want Sora, but if he's in I won't mind.
I hope that series turns out to be Golden Sun, I really hope Issac makes it


----------



## dwabn (Jan 9, 2008)

Awesome now it has captain olmar and pikman!!!!


now they just need megaman and maybe sora or a FF person


----------



## Ignis Solus (Jan 9, 2008)

IN YOUR FACE GOOFY TITAN! IN YOUR FACE!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 9, 2008)

I think his Final Smash will include his rocket somehow. Maybe he will climb on the rocket, get out of reach from everyone, and shoot Pikmin out of a rocket or something. >.< Maybe


----------



## Masaki (Jan 9, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> That's definitely not out of the realm of possibility. One of the highest requested third party characters, on Sakurai's polls, etc.
> I personally don't want Sora, but if he's in I won't mind.
> I hope that series turns out to be Golden Sun, I really hope Issac makes it



What would his specials be?

B - Wisdom Form, shoot
B up - Power form (or whatever), jump up and attack and such
B down - Master form and do something cool
B side - sonic strike

Final smash - Final form, sometimes (or second time per life) becomes shadow Sora


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 9, 2008)

Olimar's Final Smash probably involves the ship/rocket or a Pikmin army. It would be similar to King Dedede's if the latter, most likely. 


Masaki said:


> So, what, are you saying Sora could end up in the game?


Well, he's on Sakurai's poll. That definitely boosts his chances more than most characters. And then there's the fact that the person that did the music for Kingdom Hearts is also doing music for this game.

I'd say it's unlikely but not impossible.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 9, 2008)

Masaki said:


> What would his specials be?
> 
> B - Wisdom Form, shoot
> B up - Power form (or whatever), jump up and attack and such
> ...


I have no clue, I've never played Kingdom Hearts 
I'm just stating the facts related to his chances of inclusion as a playable character.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 9, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> I think his Final Smash will include his rocket somehow. Maybe he will climb on the rocket, get out of reach from everyone, and shoot Pikmin out of a rocket or something. >.< Maybe


Hmm... Don't think so, thought it does give me an idea. Pehrpas his final smash will be the Pikmin helping him to fix his ship up, he gets in it and takes off, and then crashes again, causing an explosion that engulfs all/part of the field, with Olimar jumping out just in time to avoid it.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 9, 2008)

Masaki said:


> What would his specials be?
> 
> B - Wisdom Form, shoot
> B up - Power form (or whatever), jump up and attack and such
> ...





Shiron said:


> Hmm... Don't think so, thought it does give me an idea. Pehrpas his final smash will be the Pikmin helping him to fix his ship up, he gets in it and takes off, and then crashes again, causing an explosion that engulfs all/part of the field, with Olimar jumping out just in time to avoid it.


Sounds too thematic to me, and a little far fetched. I see that happening in SSE, and he'll meet his partner after the crash. 
I think the 100 Pikmin Rush sounds the most feasible, considering it's the most devastating attack in both games.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 9, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> Sounds too thematic to me, and a little far fetched. I see that happening in SSE, and he'll meet his partner after the crash.
> I think the 100 Pikmin Rush sounds the most feasible, considering it's the most devastating attack in both games.


Hmm, never played the Pikmin games, but from what it sounds like, that would be awfully similar to King Dedede's and Pit's final smashes (the only thing seperating those two being that Dedede's comes from the ground and Pit's from the air)... Not sure if Sakurai would want a third person with pretty much the same thing.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 9, 2008)

Shiron said:


> Hmm, never played the Pikmin games, but from what it sounds like, that would be awfully similar to King Dedede's and Pit's final smashes (the only thing seperating those two being that Dedede's comes from the ground and Pit's from the air)... Not sure if Sakurai would want a third person with pretty much the same thing.



Pit's is on a much less grander scale. They're are only about ten out, versus the hundreds of waddle dees Dedede summons. Besides, they could make it so that the Pikmin go from fighter to fighter, like the game. Sakurai seems to have similar final smashes already (Pikachu's and Sonic's, Fox's and Bowser's, Meta Knight's and Link's and Ike's, Mario's and Pokemon Trainer's, etc.)


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 9, 2008)

volken330 said:


> My hopes just skyrocketed after seeing that image. It's too bad that it's too good to be true.


Exactly.



Masaki said:


> So, what, are you saying Sora could end up in the game?


Kingdom Hearts has two games on Nintendo systems, so it could happen.



Masaki said:


> What would his specials be?
> 
> B - Wisdom Form, shoot
> B up - Power form (or whatever), jump up and attack and such
> ...


Doubt it. He didn't really do the whole forms thing in Chain of Memories...


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 9, 2008)

Louie assist trophy confirmed!!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, when I picture it in my mind's eye, instead of coming from the air, they'd appear from the ground. Here's how it might go.

Smash Ball, O turns bright yellow and blows his whistle or something, all characters freeze, 30 or so Pikmin arise from the ground spread across the stage. They start to beat the everloving crap out of the smasher nearest them then run off the edge of the stage (or dissapear or jump forward off the stage, depending on the terrain), characters unfreeze and collapse to the ground, having, uh... I dunno, 100-150% damage done to them. All characters that are on the ground or platform suffer this fate. Anyone that is i the air during the FS are safe.

If it were to happen a little like that, It'd be sweet! 

BTW

15 days till JP release
32 till release.....In Canada America


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 9, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Kingdom Hearts has two games on Nintendo systems, so it could happen.
> 
> Doubt it. He didn't really do the whole forms thing in Chain of Memories...



Leon could be a trophy......


----------



## Shiron (Jan 9, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Kingdom Hearts has two games on Nintendo systems, so it could happen.
> 
> Doubt it. He didn't really do the whole forms thing in Chain of Memories...


Yeah; if he does get in, I believe his moveset will be something like this (still KH2 based though):

Standard attack - Attacks with keyblade.
Side - Firaga or Blizzaga
Up  - Thundaga or Magnega
Down - Reflega
Final Smash - Final Form

Either that, or something like this:
Standara attack: Keyblade
Side - Attacks with summon.
Up - Thundaga or Maganega
Down - Switches summon that is out
Final Smash - Final Form

Are really the only two movesets I can see for Sora.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 9, 2008)

Hiruko said:


> But, isnt he meant to be like... tiny?


Actually from what I've heard the Pikmin world is just giant. I'm looking forward to seeing a Pikmin stage.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 9, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Leon could be a trophy......



So far we have no clue if we can have third party characters that stem from franchises that aren't represented with playable characters. It's not impossible, however, the only third party assist trophies we have seen originate from Sonic and/or Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 9, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Actually from what I've heard the Pikmin world is just giant. I'm looking forward to seeing a Pikmin stage.



That's because the Pikmin world is Earth, after the humans have either become extinct or migrated to another planet.
Olimar was confirmed to be only the size of an eraser on a pencil >.>
That explains why the batteries and other "treasures" are so huge.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 9, 2008)

i was weithing for a character but we got Pickmen What the hell


----------



## Volken (Jan 9, 2008)

Shiron said:


> Yeah; if he does get in, I believe his moveset will be something like this (still KH2 based though):
> 
> Standard attack - Attacks with keyblade.
> Side - Firaga or Blizzaga
> ...



I think the first moveset would be pretty reasonable for Sora. But, really, I doubt he'll be in the game. Now _that_ would just be too good to be true.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 9, 2008)

Shiron said:


> Yeah; if he does get in, I believe his moveset will be something like this (still KH2 based though):
> 
> Standard attack - Attacks with keyblade.
> Side - Firaga or Blizzaga
> ...


the first move set would be more likely


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 9, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> i was weithing for a character but we got Pickmen What the hell



Pikmin is more popular than you think. Both games sold over one million copies in America, I believe the same in Japan.
Besides, Captain Olimar was one of the most requested characters.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 9, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> That's because the Pikmin world is Earth, after the humans have either become extinct or migrated to another planet.
> Olimar was confirmed to be only the size of an eraser on a pencil >.>
> That explains why the batteries and other "treasures" are so huge.



Kirby's also suppose to be really tiny (3 inches), Pikachu's only about a foot and 1/2 tall. Mario should be a little above waist height (compared to Snake), and in many Mario games, Bowser's HUGE. The characters are always resized to fit the game's fighting style


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 9, 2008)

Holiday Hound said:


> Kirby's also suppose to be really tiny (3 inches), Pikachu's only about a foot and 1/2 tall. Mario should be a little above waist height (compared to Snake), and in many Mario games, Bowser's HUGE. The characters are always resized to fit the game's fighting style



I'm well aware of this, and was not arguing in favor of size matters, whereas it doesn't.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 9, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> i was weithing for a character but we got Pickmen What the hell


Thats Pikmin. What is so bad about Pikmin anyway? It was a fellow Gamecube launch title that was really popular and you can't deny the fact that the fighting style will be interesting.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 9, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> I'm well aware of this, and was not arguing in favor of size matters, whereas it doesn't.



then disregard my statement


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 9, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> Pikmin is more popular than you think. Both games sold over one million copies in America, I believe the same in Japan.
> Besides, Captain Olimar was one of the most requested characters.


i herd of the game but i never thought he was someone they could use in SSBB
if anyhting he would be like Pokemon trainer


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 9, 2008)

woohoo! it comes out four days before my birthday!    (i live in the U.S., for you who are confused by what i mean by that)


----------



## Shirker (Jan 9, 2008)

@ lee: wrongo my friend


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 9, 2008)

which of us


----------



## Volken (Jan 9, 2008)

I really liked Pikmin, yet I also was very surprised at his inclusion in Brawl. He just doesn't really seem like a SSBB type of character. But I hope he proves me wrong.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 9, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> which of us



You, the one that was born 2 yrs after me


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 9, 2008)

omg ... now only thing is left... Rockman, Isaac...and maybe for assist Zero and more fire emblem stuff..please please please...

and ofcourse a Animal crossing char


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 9, 2008)

Zed said:


> omg ... now only thing is left... Rockman, Isaac...and maybe for assist Zero and more fire emblem stuff..please please please...
> 
> and ofcourse a Animal crossing char



I'm pretty sure Rockman (Megaman) was deconfirmed.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 9, 2008)

^Not offically if I am correct


----------



## Frieza (Jan 9, 2008)

Zed said:


> omg ... now only thing is left... Rockman, Isaac...and maybe for assist Zero and more fire emblem stuff..please please please...
> 
> and ofcourse a Animal crossing char




Megaman and Isaac(golden sun).. would be sweet. I agree.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 9, 2008)

Fact or Fiction: you decide!!! 



Here we have a thread on Smash Boards claiming to have leaked roster info from 2ch. 


> WARNING: THIS IS THE FINAL SUPER SMASH BROS BRAWL ROSTER, THE SOURCE WAS GATHERED FROM 2CH, AND HAS BEEN CONFIRMED TO BE A RELIABLE SOURCE. IF YOU DO NOT WANT THE FINAL ROSTER SPOILED FOR YOU, INCLUDING ALL SECRET CHARACTERS, THEN CLICK BACK NOW
> 
> This was taken from the previously mentioned Japanese blog, and translated by one of the 2ch users into English (so the English isn't perfect). Enjoy.
> 
> ...


Once again, I call bullshit.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 9, 2008)

I call fiction. Vaati? Baby Mario Bros.? Andy instead of Issac?
I wouldn't mind this roster though


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 9, 2008)

no way there's gonna be 3 different links

and Marth and Roy? clone character? 

I say bullshit, no megaman so not possible.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 9, 2008)

Zed said:


> no way there's gonna be 3 differenent links
> 
> and Marth and Roy? clone character?
> 
> I say bullshit, no megaman so not possible.



Get over the fact Megaman might not be in the game =/


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 9, 2008)

It has to be fake.

Rival Trainer is just too unbelievable, imo. Not to mention a grand total of 53 characters.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 9, 2008)

lol, if only

I'll go gay for Sakurai and give him full service if he gives us that...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 9, 2008)

Quite unbelievable roster, though it does look amazing. I'd say there needs to be a more credible source. Snake as a starting character?


----------



## Bender (Jan 9, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Fact or Fiction: you decide!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All we can do is wait until the game comes out.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 9, 2008)

That roster would be so awesome. Unfortunately, it's so obvioulsy fake it's not even funny.


----------



## TenguNova (Jan 9, 2008)

Just so you guys know, that "leaked" roster was first posted on GameFAQs this morning. Apparently, that topic has since been deleted.

So yeah, definitely fake.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 9, 2008)

Such major bullshit


----------



## K-deps (Jan 9, 2008)

It may be bullshit, but I'm hopeful for this bullshit


----------



## Volken (Jan 9, 2008)

I think we need to assemble at Nintendo and make sure that list a reality.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 10, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Cn3rt0UYPw[/YOUTUBE]
(hope that's not too old sauce)


----------



## Acmale (Jan 10, 2008)

Only 31 more days for us here in the U.S. I imagine, we'll know a great deal of the unlockable characters since Japans gets it almost 2 weeks before us.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 10, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Cn3rt0UYPw[/YOUTUBE]
> (hope that's not too old sauce)



Creepily creepy.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 10, 2008)

Well I hope Ness is in it with an all new moveset, one that will make him not suck and make him be acknowledge as greatness


----------



## Masaki (Jan 10, 2008)

dragonbattousai said:


> Well I hope Ness is in it with an all new moveset, one that will make him not suck and make him be acknowledge as greatness



He wasn't that bad, just hard to use.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 10, 2008)

So many choices!

Super Smash Bros. Brawl Discusssion: Suddenly he does a great jump!
Super Smash Bros. Brawl Discusssion: Choppa-choppa-choppa!
Super Smash Bros. Brawl Discusssion: So, the thing to do is shoot, right?
Super Smash Bros. Brawl Discusssion: Poom! Poom! Poom!
Super Smash Bros. Brawl Discusssion: He loads a new clip? How can that be?
Super Smash Bros. Brawl Discusssion: Yep. He makes his exit.

<3 Sakurai

CHOPPA CHOPPA CHOPPA!!!


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 10, 2008)

Lol, I love the comments that were made.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 10, 2008)

Pretty neat update, nice to get more final smash moves out of the way


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 10, 2008)

TenguNova said:


> Just so you guys know, that "leaked" roster was first posted on GameFAQs this morning. Apparently, that topic has since been deleted.
> 
> So yeah, definitely fake.



It was leaked on 2channel =/


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 10, 2008)

Masaki said:


> He wasn't that bad, just hard to use.


Seriously hard to use. To this day PK Thunder is useless to me.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 10, 2008)

yay Snakes Final smash was finally announce and its the grenade launcher -.- couldnt they have done something better for Snake.


----------



## zagman505 (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah i was kinda disappointed by snake's FS being the grenade launcher... was hoping for something more epic, but oh well.

and that list better be fake. it doesn't have isaac


----------



## jkingler (Jan 10, 2008)

> Creepily creepy.


Sakurai and Co. - Kings of the Silly Reference. XD

And lol @ Choppa and Poom!


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 10, 2008)

oh god...


----------



## Frieza (Jan 10, 2008)

Santen Kesshun said:


> oh god...




he is wearing samus's thong


----------



## TheWon (Jan 10, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Quite unbelievable roster, though it does look amazing. I'd say there needs to be a more credible source. Snake as a starting character?





TenshiOni said:


> Fact or Fiction: you decide!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I agree this could be fake, but then again it's possible. Remember we all have been amazed with the amount of stuff in this game. We forget that Melee was made on one of those small Gamecube Disc. This is finally on a whole size DVD. So it's no telling what all he can put in on there.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 10, 2008)

zagman505 said:


> and that list better be fake. it doesn't have isaac


Its clearly fake for these reasons:
Sonic and Snake can't be available from the start, it was clearly pointed out that 3rd party characters must be unlocked.
Why would Sheik be seperate from Zelda? If Sheik is there s/he'll be the same as in Melee.
The Rival Trainer's Pokemon combo is pure nonsence. A team like Bulbasaur, Charmeleon and Blastoise however would make more sense being the type advantage of each of Pokemon Trainers Pokemon something the rival trainer always has.
An Animal Crossing character wouldn't make sense, the icon is clearly because we have a stage. The DS icon should have made this clear.
If your Mii is in the game why would it be unlockable? Your Mii is always available right away why should Brawl be different?
Shall I go on?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 10, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Its clearly fake for these reasons:
> Sonic and Snake can't be available from the start, *it was clearly pointed out that 3rd party characters must be unlocked.*Why would Sheik be seperate from Zelda? If Sheik is there s/he'll be the same as in Melee.
> The Rival Trainer's Pokemon combo is pure nonsence. A team like Bulbasaur, Charmeleon and Blastoise however would make more sense being the type advantage of each of Pokemon Trainers Pokemon something the rival trainer always has.
> An Animal Crossing character wouldn't make sense, the icon is clearly because we have a stage. The DS icon should have made this clear.
> ...



I agree that its fake, but when was the bolded part ever said/confirmed? I haven't heard that before.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 10, 2008)

snake final smash look cool but Link's is better


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2008)

"He loads a new clip, how can that be?"

When you know how to use a grenade launcher it's simple, Sakurai  -_-;



Yeah, Snake's FS is a little dissapointing, but was kinda the next big thing, since rex was out of the question. And I like that they're adding an "Shooter" element in the game. I think it's pretty cool, I just hope it's not too broken.

14 days til JP release
31 days til release.... In America!


----------



## TenguNova (Jan 10, 2008)

Zelda's Final Smash is Light Arrors, and her Down B is a move being translated as "Twilight Change"

EDIT: Here is a better translation from neogaf:

>>> Zeruda
>>> Roffu of Naru
>>> Windu of Feroru
>>> Fairu of Den
>>> Tuwaiuraito Chenju (Orejinol Tuwaiuraito valjean of Shiiku turanshfolmashun)

>>> Finality Summashu: Raito Arrurossu

Translated:

>>> Zelda
>>> Nayru's Love
>>> Forore's Wind
>>> Din's Fire
>>> Twilight Change (Original Twilight version of Shiek transformation)

>>> Final Smash: Light Arrows


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2008)

Screams Shiek. 'course that's just me being hopeful.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 10, 2008)

The roster is a fake.

How is it possible for Sonic to be a starter right away?

And baby mario with luigi?

This stuff is bull crap.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 10, 2008)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> I agree that its fake, but when was the bolded part ever said/confirmed? I haven't heard that before.


I think it was in an early interview or something. I'm not cirtain but either way its obvious you'd have to unlock 3rd party characters anyway.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 10, 2008)

Who the hell is Takamura anyways?

From the Punch Out?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 10, 2008)

Snake's Final Smash is rather appropriate, imo. I mean, it brings the slight shooting aspect of his games to life.

Piloting a Metal Gear or anything like that....was highly unlikely given the Shadow Moses stage and the strong possibility of a Metal Gear being a boss in Subspace.

Anyway, only three more Final Smashes left: ZSS, Zelda, and Olimar. I'd expect them all by Japanese release.


			
				Shion said:
			
		

> Who the hell is Takamura anyways?
> 
> From the Punch Out?


Samurai character from an old NES game titled Nazo no Murasamejou. A popular character on Sakurai's poll.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok^

Anyways, the Final Smash will not have rapid fire, so if you want to use all your shots, you will have to shot blindly...

Right?


----------



## Xell (Jan 10, 2008)

One thing I loved about that list was the Pokemon Rival.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 10, 2008)

Scratch that, Zelda's Final Smash confirmed: 



Totally called it. Light Arrows.

And it also lists her B moves, which have been translated by the peeps over at NeoGAF:


			
				KittenMaster said:
			
		

> I don't have a proper translation, but Google Translate says:
> 
> >>> Zelda
> >>> Love RANERU
> ...





			
				SuperAngelo64 said:
			
		

> It's not 'seek' that's a bad romanization of "Shiek" on Babelfish's behalf.
> 
> シーク is shiiku.
> 
> ...





			
				SuperAngelo64 said:
			
		

> Here.
> 
> This is a more readable version.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Sheik has been given an original design based off of Twilight Princess style. Pretty cool.

Maybe she'll just look like this: 



From the beginning of the game. 

Anyway, source: 

From 2ch. Apparently it's from the new Coro Coro magazine. Recall, they did say something about publishing 30 collectible Smash cards that would contain all this info on the current starting line-up (Pokemon Trainer apparently has 3 cards to himself, Zelda has 2). 

This looks to be Zelda's card.



edit: TenguNova beat me to the punch an hour back. xD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 10, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> I think it was in an early interview or something. I'm not cirtain but either way its obvious you'd have to unlock 3rd party characters anyway.



Actually, it was implied by Sakurai when he would comment on suggestions for the game, supported with the notion that Snake was confirmed on the old Brawl site to be a hidden character. Both of those sites are no longer up.

He could have changed his opinions on it over time, but I honestly doubt they will leave third party characters open out of the gate. They have to give SOME push for people to go out of their way to unlock characters.


----------



## Allen89 (Jan 10, 2008)

Glad they are putting some of the melee maps back in. Good choices too, I love Rainbow Cruise.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 10, 2008)

He loads a new clip?  How can that be?

Does Shiek have a final smash?


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 10, 2008)

Yay Shiek finally confirmed! And Zelda's FS looks sweet.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 10, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Its clearly fake for these reasons:
> Sonic and Snake can't be available from the start, it was clearly pointed out that 3rd party characters must be unlocked.
> Why would Sheik be seperate from Zelda? If Sheik is there s/he'll be the same as in Melee.
> The Rival Trainer's Pokemon combo is pure nonsence. A team like Bulbasaur, Charmeleon and Blastoise however would make more sense being the type advantage of each of Pokemon Trainers Pokemon something the rival trainer always has.
> ...



You know how ignorant that sounds?
Using all of the tools from the game, an Animal Crosser would be a pretty original character. Given Animal Crossing's popularity, it isn't entirely out of question. The fact it's being given tons of representation in items, assist trophies, and other assorted materials makes this all the more plausible.
They did make Captain Falcon's character pretty much from scratch, you know.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 10, 2008)

You and your fucking: "you know how ignorant that sounds?"

Now it's OUR turn... NO SHIT they made Falcon's moveset from scratch, EVERYONE's moveset was made from scratch.

And im also gonna agree with Gaiash in one point. 

I do believe that an animal crossing character will be in, but I also believe that the list is bullshit because it says: "Animal Crosser"

Why not just tell us what character it is instead of generalizing it?

This is how I agree with him, and this is why the list is bull.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 10, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> You and your fucking: "you know how ignorant that sounds?"
> 
> Now it's OUR turn... NO SHIT they made Falcon's moveset from scratch, EVERYONE's moveset was made from scratch.
> 
> ...



No offense, but FUCKING SHIT ASS CRAP FUCK DICK BULL SHIT doesn't make you cool. It just makes you sound like some hormone crazy teen with tourettes.
I never said the list is reliable. I honestly think the list is fake, in actuality.
Everyone's huh? So they made up Mario's fireballs and cape, right? They simply pulled Link's sword, arrows, bombs, and boomerang out of a hat, right?
No, 97% of the characters possessed established moves from their games. Captain Falcon? All he does is drive the Blue Falcon around. His move set was completely made from scratch.
Have you even played Animal Crossing? The humans never have a set "name", you name yourself. They could always implement a feature that allows you to name him. However, if that isn't included, what exactly is his name supposed to be? Plus, "Pokemon Trainer" is a pretty general name, yet they used that, didn't they?
And I stated that was ignorant because he implied that an Animal Crossing character wouldn't make sense (actually, he flat out stated...), but that is very much the opposite.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 10, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Now it's OUR turn... NO SHIT they made Falcon's moveset from scratch, EVERYONE's moveset was made from scratch.



What he means is that Captain Falcon is a from a racing game so everything he uses in Smash is unique to smash.  There's no falcon punch in his games.  Meanwhile, pretty much every other character's attacks are based off of their respective games.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 10, 2008)

Will I be the only one shouting Sakurai quotes everytime I play this game?

After the first 6 shots, it is required to yell at your friends "He loads a new clip? HOW CAN THAT _BE_!?!?"


----------



## Enigma Hector (Jan 10, 2008)

he loads a new clip? how can that be?


...oh god thats pure WIN


----------



## TheWon (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry about reposting old info.

From Brawl Central


Zelda's four specials are listed on the front of the card as "Din's Fire, Nayru's Love, Farore's Wind, and Twilight Change." The thing is, Zelda doesn't have a twilight change in Twilight Princess. The translation for the final Special move reads: "Twilight Change (Original Twilight version of Shiek transformation)" A rough translation says "Twilight version Seek Transformation". Seek is the Japanese version of Shiek, so there ya go. We have multiple translators confirming this. 

Credits go to galaxiafox and vipchaseb for sending this image in to us.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 10, 2008)

Light arrows! That's pretty neat, should resemble Mario's FS.
And good to see Sheik in the mix once again =D


----------



## Ignis Solus (Jan 10, 2008)

Santen Kesshun said:


> oh god...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz4yPQ01laY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jazz (Jan 10, 2008)

It's like a bad Arnold Schwarzzenegger movie...

GET TO THE CHOPPA-CHOPPA-CHOPPA *loops*


----------



## listerine (Jan 10, 2008)

anyone here besides trying NOT to check on the ssbb updates to get a better super smash bros brawl experience??


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 10, 2008)

listerine said:


> anyone here besides trying NOT to check on the ssbb updates to get a better super smash bros brawl experience??



Not I =P
I don't mind spoiling myself for a fighting game, but I'll avoid all SSE details.
I'm just curios about characters and levels


----------



## Volken (Jan 10, 2008)

listerine said:


> anyone here besides trying NOT to check on the ssbb updates to get a better super smash bros brawl experience??



It doesn't really spoil anything. I mean, you won't be surprised at the unlockable characters, but I don't really find that important, as opposed to a game that centers around a storyline. The updates, if anything, just make me more excited to play.


----------



## lost1nplace (Jan 10, 2008)

what male character has gotten more attention on his crack like Snake?


----------



## Freiza (Jan 10, 2008)

Shiek confirmed


----------



## mangod (Jan 10, 2008)

lost1nplace said:


> what male character has gotten more attention on his crack like Snake?


Maybe Fox?


----------



## Jazz (Jan 10, 2008)

Freiza said:


> Shiek confirmed



...

K, not really all that new.  Sheik was a shoo-in anyway.


----------



## Hyde (Jan 10, 2008)

Has the title been "Is this a lavish feast, or what?" yet?


----------



## Shiron (Jan 10, 2008)

^Yeah, that was the title of the thread on Monday.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 10, 2008)

whoa.. i thought i'd see more havoc here after the rumor of the new delay...


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 10, 2008)

HEY KIDS LOOK BLURBY! YEEEEEAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!!!!!

WHO DO YOU WANT!?

BLURBY!

WHEN DO YOU WANT HIM!?

NOW!!!!!!!!!!



Fanart by me.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 10, 2008)

Ryo, the guy in your sig looks... pissed


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 10, 2008)

volken330 said:


> It doesn't really spoil anything. I mean, you won't be surprised at the unlockable characters, but I don't really find that important, as opposed to a game that centers around a storyline. The updates, if anything, just make me more excited to play.


I agree with you. Sure, it may be more surprising for us to know ourselves but as we're living in the information age, we must know it all! It gets us pumped up for the release. Just playing the damn thing will be worth it.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 10, 2008)

Ivysaur and Squirtle's two missing special moves have been confirmed.

Ivysaur's side special move ---> Razor Leaf
Squirtle's standard special move ---> Water Gun

Expected as much.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 10, 2008)

Meh, I didn't really care, I knew it would be some generic stuff


----------



## Volken (Jan 10, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Ivysaur and Squirtle's two missing special moves have been confirmed.
> 
> Ivysaur's side special move ---> Razor Leaf
> Squirtle's standard special move ---> Water Gun
> ...



Ha, yeah right. Next you'll be telling me that Charizard uses Flamethrower!


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 10, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> You know how ignorant that sounds?
> Using all of the tools from the game, an Animal Crosser would be a pretty original character. Given Animal Crossing's popularity, it isn't entirely out of question. The fact it's being given tons of representation in items, assist trophies, and other assorted materials makes this all the more plausible.
> They did make Captain Falcon's character pretty much from scratch, you know.


Animal Crossing doesn't have an iconic human character design. With Pokemon there is Red whos design is the same for everyone. Now correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't Animal Crossing allow you to customise your character? That prevents a recodnisable Animal Crossing character from existing.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 10, 2008)

volken330 said:


> Ha, yeah right. Next you'll be telling me that Charizard uses Flamethrower!


----------



## Volken (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm simply astounded. 

Where does TenshiOni get all this stuff anyway? Are there other sites besides the dojo where this info can be found?


----------



## Jazz (Jan 10, 2008)

One word.

Google


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 11, 2008)

its only a month til Brawl.


----------



## Volken (Jan 11, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> its only a month til Brawl.



With a game like Brawl, that month is much more than a month.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 11, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> its only a month til Brawl.


Yeah, for you lucky Americans.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 11, 2008)

I need to call Gamestop tomorrow to see if I can get the game the morning of..


----------



## Volken (Jan 11, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Yeah, for you lucky Americans.



Things never change, do they? I feel bad for you Europeans, always getting the short end of the stick.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 11, 2008)

volken330 said:


> Things never change, do they? I feel bad for you Europeans, always getting the short end of the stick.


Whats most annoying is we just need the same vertion as you here in England. Why can't each country in Europe get their own language at different times? English people don't want to scroll through languages before we play especially when the language difference is just the text.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 11, 2008)

volken330 said:


> With a game like Brawl, that month is much more than a month.


Break it into weeks, and it'll sound much closer. 4-ish weeks left!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 11, 2008)

that sounds longer, you mo-tard!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 11, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> that sounds longer, you mo-tard!


Okay... how does 31 more days sound? One more month?


----------



## jefu (Jan 11, 2008)

Did someone just say they pulled Captain Falcon out of their asses? Made him from scratch? WTF? He was the main character in a game series for cryin' out loud. F-Zero? Gimme a break. >_>

Anywayz, severely underwhelmed at the captain from Pikmin being included as playable and not Little Mac.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 11, 2008)

Pikmin & Olimar Special Moves! With the different types of Pikmin, Olimar sounds like quite a unique and tough character to master.

And that makes 200 updates... I think.

Good titles?
_Whoa, the battlefield sure is crowded today._

_Pikmin don’t have graves, you know._


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 11, 2008)

New update: *Pikmin & Olimar: Special Moves*

Hes looking even more awesome than ever now.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 11, 2008)

He's EXACTLY what I expected...

But what do Pikmin do for Kirby w/o any of the other moves?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 11, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> He's EXACTLY what I expected...
> 
> But what do Pikmin do for Kirby w/o any of the other moves?


Good question. Kirby with Pikmin might be interesting.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 11, 2008)

Olimar sounds like fun.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 11, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> He's EXACTLY what I expected...
> 
> But what do Pikmin do for Kirby w/o any of the other moves?



Uh...wow, that's a very interesting question.

I honestly can't even think of an answer...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 11, 2008)

Well Olimar uses them for Smash Attacks right? Then I guess Kirby will too since he can't make any use of the Pikmin with his directional special moves.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 11, 2008)

They must attack automatically when Olimar attacks (and hence when Kirby does)...


----------



## Seany (Jan 11, 2008)

Olimar is unstoppable!


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 11, 2008)

Olimar sure seems to be turing out to be one of the more interesting characters.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm surprised nobody has gone into talking about the other major part of the update...

The revelation that there are _elemental_ attacks in Brawl...


----------



## Shirker (Jan 11, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Well Olimar uses them for Smash Attacks right? Then I guess Kirby will too since he can't make any use of the Pikmin with his directional special moves.



That's an interesting theory and probably the most likely.

Wonder what his hat'll be. A stalk sticking out of his head, or covered to his feet in a helmet?

13 days til JP release
31 days til release...In America!


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jan 11, 2008)

jefu said:


> Did someone just say they pulled Captain Falcon out of their asses? Made him from scratch? WTF? He was the main character in a game series for cryin' out loud. F-Zero? Gimme a break. >_>



I think they meant his move set not the character.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 11, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> He's EXACTLY what I expected...
> 
> But what do Pikmin do for Kirby w/o any of the other moves?



He eats them, duh!



nmaster64 said:


> I'm surprised nobody has gone into talking about the other major part of the update...
> 
> The revelation that there are _elemental_ attacks in Brawl...



Uhh there were always elemental atacks, I mean that's what Ness did, elemental attacks.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 11, 2008)

Haha, I predicted his moveset pretty much exactly. Gotta find my earlier post and edit it into this one. xD

Thing is, I wasn't sure with the moveset I came up with him due to the Kirby problem. Looks like Sakurai didn't answer that question, either. xD

Edit - Found it:


			
				TenshiOni said:
			
		

> One of his B move is most definitely Pikmin plucking. So I strongly doubt he'll ever run out as long as you get the chance to pluck.
> 
> I'd imagine his B moves will include the following: Pikmin plucking, whistle (so as to reassemble those Pikmin that doze off), Pikmin throw (basically use the Pikmin at the head of the line - each Pikmin using a unique ability), and some kind of Pikmin lasso recovery move, probably.
> 
> Thing is...his standard B move has to be something Kirby could exploit. So what do you guys think it is? Simply assigning Pikmin plucking to the B button would be kinda useless for Kirby if he doesn't have the B move to throw them...unless Olimar's B also allows him to throw the Pikmin once he's reached the five limit maximum.



Hmm....if Kirby simply plucks Pikmin...well, perhaps when you have a full party of Pikmin, the standard special move button becomes like the Pikmin Throw?

Either way, fantastic update. Olimar certainly sounds like one of the hardest characters to master what with all the Pikmin rules to memorize. 


			
				nmaster64 said:
			
		

> I'm surprised nobody has gone into talking about the other major part of the update...
> 
> The revelation that there are elemental attacks in Brawl...


Well, I'm sure we all knew there were elemental attacks. There always have been.

Fire: Mario, Bowser, Charizard, Lucas
Water: Mario, Squirtle
Electricity:  Pikachu, Lucas
Ice: Lucas

But yeah, this is definitely the first time where he says damage will be completely negated depending upon elemental strategy.

Heh, I wonder if a fire attack from Mario/Lucas/enemy Trainer doesn't do that much damage to a Squirtle or Charizard.

I doubt it, personally...probably a Pikmin and Olimar specialty....but with Sakurai you never know. He almost always goes the extra mile.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 11, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> I'm surprised nobody has gone into talking about the other major part of the update...
> 
> The revelation that there are _elemental_ attacks in Brawl...



*Spoiler*: _I think we knew that already_


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 11, 2008)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Uhh there were always elemental atacks, I mean that's what Ness did, elemental attacks.





Gaiash said:


> *Spoiler*: _I think we knew that already_



Ugh...well no shit...but never did the element _matter_... 



TenshiOni said:


> But yeah, this is definitely the first time where he says damage will be completely negated depending upon elemental strategy.
> 
> Heh, I wonder if a fire attack from Mario/Lucas/enemy Trainer doesn't do that much damage to a Squirtle or Charizard.
> 
> I doubt it, personally...probably a Pikmin and Olimar specialty....but with Sakurai you never know. He almost always goes the extra mile.


That's what I'm talking about. The elemental thing could have some serious implications the way he was talking. That'd add a whole other epic layer to the game, especially if this applies to a lot of different characters!

I wonder if the different Pikmin buds have any effect...


----------



## Frieza (Jan 11, 2008)

I figured out what Kirby Olimar is.. I had to look at the pic for clues.

Well anyways.. 5 pikmin.. why when there is only 4.. hmm okay.. Wait four are attacking.. why isnt the 5th.. theory... one stays with olimar at all times..so if he gets swallowed.. so does the pikmin.. this is where is gets tricky. I do not have enough pictures or info.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 11, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Ugh...well no shit...but never did the element _matter_...


Ah but thats not what you said, you said they existed which was already common knowlage.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 11, 2008)

But wait.

How is Olimar able to KO his opponents?  Smash attacks?

Edit: And yanno, the down special could have easily been something else and the game play could have just excluded the pikmin's natures.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 11, 2008)

Masaki said:


> But wait.
> 
> How is Olimar able to KO his opponents?  Smash attacks?


Yup. Which also use Pikmin according to his character profile.

A few characters don't have killing moves in their special attack roster. Mario and Ice Climbers, for example.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 11, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Yup. Which also use Pikmin according to his character profile.
> 
> A few characters don't have killing moves in their special attack roster. Mario and Ice Climbers, for example.



I think they have some pretty decent moves, though.  

But either way, the B down special could have easily been replaced.

Oh, and I wonder if it's possible for Olimar to destroy an item he's holding to sprout a pikmin?

Edit: And all of a sudden I'm tempted to go out and buy Pikmin 2.  Good idea?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 11, 2008)

Masaki said:


> I think they have some pretty decent moves, though.
> 
> But either way, the B down special could have easily been replaced.



Maybe Olimar could have decent moves in the air? Like Captain Falcon's epic knee of stardust?

I do agree though, the whistle "move" seems stupid. Like the F.L.U.D.D. I guess, but it has an even less purpose of being in the game.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 11, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Maybe Olimar could have decent moves in the air? Like Captain Falcon's epic knee of stardust?
> 
> I do agree though, the whistle "move" seems stupid. Like the F.L.U.D.D. I guess, but it has an even less purpose of being in the game.



FLUDD has potential use.  The whistle is basically just a way of further weakening Olimar because that just means they had to throw in a way of something going wrong for him, aka Pikmin being unruly.  It works in the Pikmin games, but will completely slow him down in Smash.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 11, 2008)

I was hoping that the different colored Pikmin would have different attributes. Olimar seems like a fun projectile spammer now. He is definately going to be someone I'll put some time into learning. 

I'm hoping for one more "unique" character. We have PT who uses 3 different pokemon, and now Olimar.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 11, 2008)

olimar sounds really cool...but...not a character I will use probably...


----------



## Masaki (Jan 11, 2008)

All of a sudden I want a Sanjiops set.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 11, 2008)

Masaki said:


> All of a sudden I want a Sanjiops set.



hehe

I first wanted to make a usodabada set, but zorokiller is more awesome

oh uhh ontopic


Pikmin


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2008)

Today's update was needed greatly to understand Olimar.

But it seems like his B attacks are kind of... useless in real battle.

His only useful "battle" moves is throwing the Pikmin and probably the Pikmin rope thing.. and for them to be effective, he is gonna have to throw those Pikmin pretty damn fast and make them infilict a lot of damage, and the rope is gonna have to do something special... 

Other then that, Olimar is looking a little more for a FFA sort of character, but in a 1v1 he will be dead.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 11, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Today's update was needed greatly to understand Olimar.
> 
> But it seems like his B attacks are kind of... useless in real battle.
> 
> ...



I dunno, I can't see him doing well for anything other than team battles since he doesn't have crowd clearers and won't do amazing on his own.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 11, 2008)

jefu said:


> Did someone just say they pulled Captain Falcon out of their asses? Made him from scratch? WTF? He was the main character in a game series for cryin' out loud. F-Zero? Gimme a break. >_>
> 
> Anywayz, severely underwhelmed at the captain from Pikmin being included as playable and not Little Mac.



Ok, did I ever state that?
No.
I stated that they created every move for him, for all he does in the game is drive the Blue Falcon (would would make a great FS).
They made his made his move set from scratch.
And Captain Olimar is much more deserving than Little Mac. Little Mac only has a cult fanbase, Olimar is pretty much popular by standard. Plus he was created by Miyamoto, and was one of the highest requested characters along with Lucas, Diddy, Ike, Ridley, Sonic, etc.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2008)

Masaki said:


> I dunno, I can't see him doing well for anything other than team battles since he doesn't have crowd clearers and won't do amazing on his own.



True, but then again, Sakurai didn't specify whether Olimar was a fast or Slow character.

And Since Olimar is a size smaller than Mario, he is lookin about the size of Ness.

So probably normal speed?

I dunno, IMO it is looking like Olimar will be no good for my fighting style.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 11, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> True, but then again, Sakurai didn't specify whether Olimar was a fast or Slow character.
> 
> And Since Olimar is a size smaller than Mario, he is lookin about the size of Ness.
> 
> ...



Olimar never seemed like the fast type to me plus I bet even his midair attacks use pikmin.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 11, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Today's update was needed greatly to understand Olimar.
> 
> But it seems like his B attacks are kind of... useless in real battle.
> 
> ...



Well in the Pikmin games he does throw them pretty fast, probably two a second if you have plenty.
And I'm pretty sure the Pikmin will inflict enough damage, considering his entire move set is based around them.
The rope? It latches onto the side of the stage, as the updated stated.
And care to elaborate why he'll be dead in 1v1? Olimar was obviously intended as a strategic character, so you'll need to be experienced with him first. But if the Pikmin are able to overtake the opponent, it'll be an uphill battle for Olimar.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2008)

Masaki said:


> Olimar never seemed like the fast type to me plus I bet even his midair attacks use pikmin.



He does...


SO he is SCREWED without Pikmin...

A fast character can probably rape him over because of his need of Pikmin...


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 11, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> He does...
> 
> 
> SO he is SCREWED without Pikmin...
> ...



And you know how easy it is to reclaim Pikmin?
With a tap of the B button =/


----------



## Caustic (Jan 11, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> And you know how easy it is to reclaim Pikmin?
> With a tap of the B button =/



Actually, what I'm wondering is whether or not Olimar starts with a Pikmin or 2 already out.

Because if not, I can see a "sudden death" situation where he has to pluck a Pikmin out of the ground, but by the time it's up, he's halfway out of the arena.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 11, 2008)

Caustic said:


> Actually, what I'm wondering is whether or not Olimar starts with a Pikmin or 2 already out.
> 
> Because if not, I can see a "sudden death" situation where he has to pluck a Pikmin out of the ground, but by the time it's up, he's halfway out of the arena.



Hopefully he starts out with at least one. I mean, he'd be a pretty easy target starting the battle without anything to aid him in battle.


----------



## Smoker (Jan 11, 2008)

What kind would he start with thought? Would you be able to choose?


----------



## Masaki (Jan 11, 2008)

Maybe he'll start with a red one?


----------



## Aman (Jan 11, 2008)

Or maybe it depends on where he lands when the game starts, and then he picks up a set amount of pikmin from there.


----------



## Freiza (Jan 11, 2008)

Pikmin....


----------



## Masaki (Jan 11, 2008)

Frieza


----------



## Jazz (Jan 11, 2008)

Spiral Rep...


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 11, 2008)

Well the month until Brawl is close so I finally went out of my way to preorder the game at Gamestop.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 11, 2008)

I just saw the pictures on the update....lol if everyone picks Captain Olimar on a small stage things are sure to get hectic.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Jan 11, 2008)

Freiza said:


> Pikmin....



Mah boi, you should be glad your rep is disabled. >:|



Hmmm, Olimar seems to be receiving some lite bashing for being strategic. The most strategic characters are harder to master, but like Sakurai said in this update, 



			
				Sakurai said:
			
		

> *"But don’t fret! It’s easier than it looks. Spend some time playing around with him. That’s key."*




Oh by the way...



*Louie-themed alt.costume confirmed.


And...Black Olimar?! O_______o*


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 11, 2008)

They may not come back after he throws them. That may be the need for the whistle.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 11, 2008)

Dietsunkist said:


> They may not come back after he throws them. That may be the need for the whistle.



That's exactly the reason for the whistle. In the game, after Pikmin are thrown, they simply stand there with a bright light glowing on their bulbs. After Olimar blows his whistle, the light disappears and the Pikmin return.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jan 12, 2008)

I wonder if one Olimar can control another Olimar's idle pikmin.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 12, 2008)

Doubt it, that would cause a lot of chaos on Multiplayer


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks like the Shiek confirmation was fake.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh, and the same guy is translation all of the CoroCoro cards:


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 12, 2008)

So what's up with the nightly updates? Did they change the time or something?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 12, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Looks like the Shiek confirmation was fake.


It doesn't confirm Sheik but it doesn't deconfirm either, so I say she still has it.



2Shea said:


> So what's up with the nightly updates? Did they change the time or something?


Nope, same as always.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 12, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Nope, same as always.



Last nights seemed to come later for some reason, not sure, ah well.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 12, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Last nights seemed to come later for some reason, not sure, ah well.


It was on Japan's site first I believe. The thing is, it took a while for the US main page to show it, but if you click the "List Posts by Date" then it was already there, just not on the main page until later.


----------



## hooty mc hoot (Jan 12, 2008)

I do not see myself or anyone playing as captian omar


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 12, 2008)

hooty mc hoot said:


> I do not see myself or anyone playing as captian omar



I'll personally try him out since I wanted in the game so much.
So far, two of my three highly requested characters have made it in, Diddy Kong and Olimar! Let's hope Ridley soars into the game as a playable character (pun intended XD).
I have a feeling my Fox and Mario mains won't change, but Diddy looks like an awesome character =D


----------



## Kayo (Jan 12, 2008)

Olimar looks fun xO

Still waiting for Megaman even if he probably wont make it.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 12, 2008)

Kayo said:


> Olimar looks fun xO
> 
> Still waiting for Megaman even if he probably wont make it.



I ponder what other third party characters could be included...
I'm thinking Pacman, Bomberman, Simon Belmont, or some Square Enix character (Black Mage? Sora? Cloud?)


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm thinking the 2 most like 3rd party characters at the moment are Rayman and Megaman.  Megaman because, well, he's Megaman.  Rayman because he's beein in a few Wii games already.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 12, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I'm thinking the 2 most like 3rd party characters at the moment are Rayman and Megaman.  Megaman because, well, he's Megaman.  Rayman because he's beein in a few Wii games already.



Oh come on.
Megaman was pretty much deconfirmed.
Rayman? Sure, he has a chance, but as high as some of the other characters. I mean, he wasn't requested highly.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 12, 2008)

Not sure if any of you read the card translations, but they also explained how characters will be unlockable in Brawl.

Pretty much the same exact way as Melee:

1. Through the various game modes (Subspace Emissary, Classic, Stadium stuff, etc.)
2. By playing a certain number of Vs. mode matches
3. By accumulating a certain number of hours playing Vs. mode matches 

Looks like there might be another Mewtwo (or maybe even the same requirements for him again) as far as irritation to unlock. 

Also, and interpret this as you will, CoroCoro magazine states that their next magazine will have more character cards (obviously for the unlockables) and a card file made to hold *a total of 40 cards*. 

Now, here are the cards so far:

1. Mario
2. Kirby
3. Pikachu
4. Donkey Kong
5. Pit
6. Fox
7. Pokemon Trainer
8. Charizard
9. Ivysaur
10. Squirtle
11. Ike
12. Samus
13. Bowser
14. Dedede
15. Link
16. Diddy Kong
17. Ice Climbers
18. Peach
19. Meta Knight
20. Lucas
21. Yoshi
22. Wario
23. Zelda 
24. Zero Suit Samus
25. Assist Trophy
26. Assist Trophy Catalog (has all the ones revealed so far on Dojo)
27. Pokeball
28. Pokeball Catalog (same as above)
29. Item Catalog (same)
30. Wi-Fi Connection

Now, we know this card file thing will only be able to hold 10 more cards. 

My guesses:

31. Sonic
32. Snake
33. Shiek (all but confirmed if Zelda's the only one without a down + B)
34. Pikmin & Olimar
35. ???
36. ???
37. ???
38. ???
39. ???
40. ???

Now, I'm not proposing for a second that there is only 6 more characters to be revealed. Just know that if you factor in the givens of Ganondorf, Luigi, and Captain Falcon...and realize ZSS might just be a Final Smash result + Shiek is a part of Zelda and shouldn't really be counted as an entirely new character....

...we're looking at, *at least, 30 characters confirmed for Brawl*.

Assuming, of course, CoroCoro doesn't give us any "Subspace Emissary" or "Bosses" cards. 

Now, overall, I'm expecting - and would be happy with - 35 characters. But if the April version of CoroCoro publishes 10 more cards and supplies a new card file for them, maybe we'll get 35-40 overall.

Btw, this all seems to imply Pikmin and Olimar might be a hidden character.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, I can still dream that Megaman could be in SSBB.  Either that or Sora.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Despite not being a megaman fan, I can't understand why he wouldn't be in a game.  I mean, he's basically been selling the second most games of a franchise, second only to Mario last I checked, right?


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2008)

WHEN WILL THIS GAME COME OUT!?!?!?!?? l 


The suspense is killing me!


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 12, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> WHEN WILL THIS GAME COME OUT!?!?!?!?? l
> 
> 
> The suspense is killing me!


If you seriously don't know, just read the first post.


----------



## Smoker (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow Olimar (And possibley ZSS and Shiek) are the only characters without there Final Smashes confirmed.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 12, 2008)

Juugo_ said:


> Wow Olimar (And possibley ZSS and Shiek) are the only characters without there Final Smashes confirmed.


Actually we know ZZS's Final Smash because it was in the recordings from the E for all demo. So Sheik, Olimar and the unannounced characters are the only ones who we don't know about.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 12, 2008)

Juugo_ said:


> Wow Olimar (And possibley ZSS and Shiek) are the only characters without there Final Smashes confirmed.


Well, we know ZSS's thanks to E for All.

It appears to be Crystal Flash. Anyone that played Super Metroid should know what that is. And it turns her back into regular Samus (Varia suit) too.

Edit: beaten

Olimar (and Shiek if in) are the sole "We have no confirmation" peeps left.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 12, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Well, we know ZSS's thanks to E for All.
> 
> It appears to be Crystal Flash. Anyone that played Super Metroid should know what that is. And it turns her back into regular Samus (Varia suit) too.
> 
> ...



35-40 characters has to be the max  anount.

Any more than 40 is pushing it IMO.

Tenshi, you also forgot the DS character in your list of 10 cards.

It also looks like luigi wont be announced because he is going to be a secret character again...

He has to be....


----------



## Hiruko (Jan 12, 2008)

What about bomberman?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 12, 2008)

i dunno but i think Olimar wort nigthmare will be moves like spin attack and bowser shell spin


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 12, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Tenshi, you also forgot the DS character in your list of 10 cards.


It's certainly possible, yeah.

Dr. Kawashima from Brain Age would be lulz. But there's always a chance we don't get a DS-specific character, I guess.


> It also looks like luigi wont be announced because he is going to be a secret character again...
> 
> He has to be....


Most definitely.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 12, 2008)

Olimar's worst nigtmare will be Pikmin who walk off the stage

And Am I the only one wht thinks that Dr. Mario will be an alternate costume?  I mean Wario has a completely different costume.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 12, 2008)

Mario said:


> And Am I the only one wht thinks that Dr. Mario will be an alternate costume?  I mean Wario has a completely different costume.



This was confirmed at E for All.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 12, 2008)

^Actually, that was false.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 12, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> ^Actually, that was false.



WHAT?

IGN ARE LIARS?!? D:<


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 12, 2008)

IGN said it too?

Link. @_@

I hope you're right.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 12, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> IGN said it too?
> 
> Link. @_@
> 
> I hope you're right.




I swore they said it in their impressions.

Or 1up. I know it wasn't from Smashboards, though.

I could care less if it's true or not. I would never use that attire, and I don't really care for Dr. Mario.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope it's true. I kinda liked Dr. Mario.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 12, 2008)

Holiday Hound said:


> I hope it's true. I kinda liked Dr. Mario.



The clone in Melee or the games?

I could live without both :<


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2008)

lol 

Both, now that you bring it up. But, I meant the clone at the time. Although, my main is regular Mario, playing with the Doc was always a nice change of pace. If he makes it as an alt, I'll get to play him without the decrease in speed (plus, Mario's been amped up this time around, so it's a win-win-win )


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't see how there can be clones in this game, because they would need their own Final Smash. And if they were given the same final smash as their original copy, then they might as well be an alt costume.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 12, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Well, we know ZSS's thanks to E for All.
> 
> It appears to be Crystal Flash. Anyone that played Super Metroid should know what that is. And it turns her back into regular Samus (Varia suit) too.



It does damage right? All I've heard about it is that it turns her back into Samus.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 12, 2008)

Uh..I guess the people who said there would be a tourney of the game in Japan were right on the money.



Within less than an hour and a half of this post, the game will be demoed again. It also seems what they will be playing a demo of is the retail version, so we will finally know who is making the starting cut.


----------



## Solar Bankai (Jan 12, 2008)

Interesting....


----------



## Jazz (Jan 12, 2008)

And lo! It begins


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 12, 2008)

i expect the character list to be leaked tommorow


----------



## Jinibea (Jan 12, 2008)

So what kind of updates are we expecting tonight?

All the characters?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 12, 2008)

Jinibea the Fishman pirate warlord said:


> So what kind of updates are we expecting tonight?
> 
> All the characters?


None, its Sunday morning. We aren't getting an update until Monday.


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Jan 12, 2008)

I can't believe that no one has considered Viewtiful Joe to be in Brawl on this board besides me. Viewtiful Joe had a lot of popularity on the Gamecube, more so then Pikmin. They even made an anime based off the game. As for a new 3rd party character, Joe right now has a better chance getting into Brawl then Megaman I think.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 12, 2008)

I've seen Joe's name mentioned many times... but he is a doubtful choice.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 12, 2008)

I RESERVED MY COPY!

I'M GOOD FOR THE GOAL!





............sadly now I have to make a way of finding 45 bucks within 29 days......


----------



## TenguNova (Jan 12, 2008)

It's just another demo:



Dedede and Pokemon Trainer are playable; Pit is not playable, and still no Zelda.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 12, 2008)

TenguNova said:


> It's just another demo:
> 
> 
> 
> Dedede and Pokemon Trainer are playable; Pit is not playable, and still no Zelda.



uhm... wtf is with that pic...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 12, 2008)

SUPER BUST D:


----------



## Twilit (Jan 12, 2008)

Sold some old shit today, got Galaxy (fucking AMAZING) and payed of the 50 bucks for my pre-order of Brawl 

I'm gonna need a lot of AA batteries...


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 12, 2008)

Twilit said:


> I'm gonna need a lot of AA batteries...



Not if you use the Gamecube controller for Brawl.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2008)

^Agreed. Efficiency is key when playing a game of incomparable pwnsome such as Brawl


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 12, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Not if you use the Gamecube controller for Brawl.


I think I'm gonna stick with the GCN controller if I'm not used to the Wiimote + Nunchuck control scheme, but from the sounds of it, I think this and the GCN method is the way to go.


----------



## kewlmyc (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm going the Classic controller route since I can't find a f*cking Wavebird controller ANYWHERE!!!


----------



## Masaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Not if you use the Gamecube controller for Brawl.



Not if he uses a wireless controller.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 12, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Not if you use the Gamecube controller for Brawl.



Suppose you need them to start up the game


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 12, 2008)

So many people quoted my post...


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Suppose you need them to start up the game



If your battery runs out in 2 minutes, you need to buy a better brand.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 13, 2008)

Holiday Hound said:


> If your battery runs out in 2 minutes, you need to buy a better brand.



Good point


----------



## Masaki (Jan 13, 2008)

Holiday Hound said:


> If your battery runs out in 2 minutes, you need to buy a better brand.



Might as well.  Wiimote battery life sucks.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 13, 2008)

I gotta find my Wavebird, I know it's in my room somewhere....lol. I know Nintendo just halted sales of them, I may have to go grab another before they're gone for good!


----------



## Sairou (Jan 13, 2008)

New info. via Whobby 2008 demo!!! 

# 12:50 CST. The event ends in 10 minutes. Expect an overflow of news and media to come rolling in within an hour or so. This was the case with previous events.
# We have the Stage Select Screen image posted on the homepage.
# Conflicting News: Apparently, a Nintendo rep has confirmed that Brawl is coming out on the 24th in Japan, however the Brawl pamphlets handed out show the price of the game, but no release date. (According to the Japanese blog, this seems to frighten him, but I doubt it means a thing.)
# Muddy Mole is an assist trophy. (Not Monty Mole) Muddy Mole is a character from "Mole Mania", a GB game that Sakurai adores.
# People are under the impression that Meta Knight is very good and Dedede is not. (This is only first impressions that are hours old and opinions, keep in mind)
# King Dedede has the same voice as his anime counterpart. (Japanese voice. Not 4kids voice)
# 70-80 minute wait to play a match.
# UPDATE: Female Pokemon Trainer news is confirmed FALSE.
# Ike Victory Pose: "I only fight for those I protect" (May be off due to translation issues)
# Onett impressions: Virtually no changes made.
# PictoChat impressions: Some are negative, some are "better than expected."
# PLAYABLE STAGES:Battlefield, Battleship Halbred, Norfair, Hyrule Temple, Onett, WarioWare, PictoChat, Bridge of Eldin, Delfino Plaza, Yoshi's Island, Smashville, Castle Seige, Pokemon Stadium 2, Skyworld, Lylat Cruise
# Dragoon was seen as an item. There are also a few new items such as a time bomb and spike bomb.
# Classic Controller and Wiimote are available controller choices.
# Meta Knight: No strong attacks. He's the kind of character that relies on multiple hits. FS is very strong and has a wide hitbox. Not much use for gliding. Taunt: Flaps his wings and does a "warp" or some sort.
# Diddy Kong: He's very fast and can "put hurt on you." He has combo attacks, similar to Meta Knight.
# NO MORE DELAYS: According to someone to who asked a Nintendo rep there: Brawl is confirmed to be released on the 24th. (Japan)
# Pokemon Trainer disappears on certain stages. He was not present on Delfino Plaza.
# New Pokemon: Shaymin
# UNCONFIRMED: Pokemon trainer's starting appearance is him running to a stop and taunting.
# Item Selection is ON. Smash Balls can be turned off.
# King Dedede has a pink costume.
# Dedede is a heavy, slow, powerful character. He has 4 mid-air jumps (5 total jumps). His Waddle Dee throwing attack is weak. His Up Special has good knockback.
# Dedede's starting appearance is the Waddle Dee Shrine seen on the Dojo.
# Pokemon Trainer and King Dedede Playable! They appear as "Dedede" and "P. Trainer"
# Confirmed: The Brawl game available is a demo, however, it is a new one.
# Confirmed: Photography IS allowed, but only in certain areas.

Source: 

Expect a plethora of info. including impressions, pictures and videos within the next hour!! =D


----------



## Masurao (Jan 13, 2008)

Damn you beat me to it...I was going to post this up. Ah well...can't wait to see what this "loads of new info and videos, etc" is.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2008)

That's some awesome info. Shame May Female Pk'mn Trainer isn't an alt though...


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm not bothered if the female trainer isn't an alternate, I just wish Bulbasaur was. I really wish the lineup was Bulbasaur, Wartortle and Charizard.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 13, 2008)

> Dragoon does 42% damage. It KO'd Mario at 0%.



Um... wow.


----------



## Sairou (Jan 13, 2008)

> Pokemon trainer's starting Pokemon is random. So far, it's unconfirmed if the starter can be selectable like Shiek was for Zelda in Melee.


Lol interesting indeed. =D


----------



## Mendrox (Jan 13, 2008)

> Link tried to FS an opponent who had a Starman and it failed. One time during Kirby's FS, Starmen were launched from the pot. The enemies used the Starmen and ended up KO'ing Kirby.



Lolz. Pwned. xD


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 13, 2008)

hmmm Captain Olimar's moves seem fun I guess. my guess is most will think hes bottom tier. but i think he will be fun to play


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 13, 2008)

Masaki said:


> Despite not being a megaman fan, I can't understand why he wouldn't be in a game.  I mean, he's basically been selling the second most games of a franchise, second only to Mario last I checked, right?



Actually, no.
Mario, Pokemon, The Sims, Final Fantasy, Tetris, FIFA, Grand Theft Auto, Madden, The Legend of Zelda, and Donkey Kong have sold more. Actually, Megaman isn't that high up on the list.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 13, 2008)

> DK's Final Smash used correctly can take up 90% of a stage. His FS was originally thought to be ineffective



Hmmmm, that's definitely good news.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 13, 2008)

Some impressions from a Japanese member of Smash Boards that went to the event:


			
				I.T.P said:
			
		

> Like I promised, Here are my notes, a direct translation from a post I made on my forum (smash.vgames.co.il)
> 
> phew, I'm finally back at the guest house, and here are my notes from the event. I was up all day long, and only played 4 times, 2 matches each. 8 matches total, 6 of them FFA 4 players with time 2 minutes, 2 of them FFA 3 players with 2 minutes.
> 
> ...


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 13, 2008)

He's actually Israeli, but whatever =P


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 13, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> He's actually Israeli, but whatever =P


Ah, sorry. Just assumed since he was there. >_>


----------



## Noah (Jan 13, 2008)

So Kirby seems like he'll only be useful if FS is turned off. That sucks. 

On the plus side, Little Mac will KO your ass!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 13, 2008)

Noah said:


> On the plus side, Little Mac will KO your ass!



That was already confirmed


----------



## martinipenguin (Jan 13, 2008)

Is it just me, or is Snake's FS really dumb?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 13, 2008)

martinipenguin said:


> Is it just me, or is Snake's FS really dumb?


Well I don't like it but it is close to his roots as a FPS.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 13, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Well I don't like it but it is close to his roots as a FPS.



MGS is a stealth third person shooter >.>


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 13, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> it is close to his roots as a FPS.



You have never played a Metal Gear game, have you?

MGS2 was the first to introduce FPS elements to the series, and that was the 4th game released in terms of canon installments.

It's a third person stealth game.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 13, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> You have never played a Metal Gear game, have you?
> 
> MGS2 was the first to introduce FPS elements to the series, and that was the 4th game released in terms of canon installments.
> 
> It's a third person stealth game.


No I haven't played Metal Gear, but from was I saw it seemed like it was. I made a simple mistake.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 13, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> No I haven't played Metal Gear, but from was I saw it seemed like it was. I made a simple mistake.



It's fine, don't worry.

Be lucky you weren't on a MGS fansite and called it a FPS . You would have been CQC'd.

This is how a Metal Gear game is played, for the most part.

[YOUTUBE]hydi1ZLXo4Y[/YOUTUBE]

Playing the game in a more stealthy manner makes the game 5X more satisfying. Going gun-ho ruins the experience.

The More You Know.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 13, 2008)

Pit isn't in the starting line up?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 13, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Pit isn't in the starting line up?


This isn't the starting lineup its the demo lineup.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 13, 2008)

Does anybody know that one guy who was on True stories - I play video games for money. Or something like that. He played SSBM and he seemed good. You think he'll get brawl? Does anyone know of his contacts through any other forums?

I NEED TO PLAY HIM ONLINE!

Did anyone watch that though? On MTV.

.......or are you all................geeks.........

lol


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 13, 2008)

well today i reserved super smash bros brawl and i dont have a wii yet


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 13, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> well today i reserved super smash bros brawl and i dont have a wii yet



...........................you have exactly:

27 - DAYS 19 - Hours and 49 - minutes to get one.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 13, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> This isn't the starting lineup its the demo lineup.



Oh, I thought that the demo line up was using the same line up as the actual game.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Masaki (Jan 13, 2008)

Something I'm wondering about Olimar...

In the Pikmin games, Pikmin with flowers were stronger and faster than bud and leaf pikmin.  The screenshots had all three types, so is there a difference and how does one make them flowers if they're different?


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 13, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHH!!!???????? DAVE CHAPPELLE ASSIST TROPHY!?


----------



## Sairou (Jan 13, 2008)

Lol you're talking about KillaOR right? The Jigglypuff pro! I'd be willing to bet that he'll be playing online. =D


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 13, 2008)

Sairou said:


> Lol you're talking about KillaOR right? The Jigglypuff pro! I'd be willing to bet that he'll be playing online. =D



IS THAT HIM!?

I gotta play him!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 13, 2008)

Masaki said:


> Something I'm wondering about Olimar...
> 
> In the Pikmin games, Pikmin with flowers were stronger and faster than bud and leaf pikmin.  The screenshots had all three types, so is there a difference and how does one make them flowers if they're different?



Maybe the whistle, or maybe items will flower the Pikmin. It would give that whistle more of a use.


----------



## Volken (Jan 13, 2008)

I bet they'll just keep the Pikmin as one type. It's too complex to be able to evolve your Pikmin during battle.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 13, 2008)

volken330 said:


> I bet they'll just keep the Pikmin as one type. It's too complex to be able to evolve your Pikmin during battle.



Not according to the screenshots.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 13, 2008)

Masaki said:


> Not according to the screenshots.


They probably don't actually evolve though; which one you get is probably random, with leaves being the most common and flowers the rarest if there is a strength difference between them and it just being plain old random if there isn't. In any case though, you probably won't be able to evolve the leaves or buds and you'll have to work with what you get.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 13, 2008)

WHEN ARE THEY ADDING GOEMON!?


----------



## Xell (Jan 13, 2008)

It's weird.

I had a dream I was playing Brawl, and that was playing as the Pokemon Trainer.

I wasn't actually planning on using him much, but now I think I will.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 13, 2008)

Masaki said:


> Something I'm wondering about Olimar...
> 
> In the Pikmin games, Pikmin with flowers were stronger and faster than bud and leaf pikmin.  The screenshots had all three types, so is there a difference and how does one make them flowers if they're different?



If they even do evolve during the game, my bet would be that if a pikmin remains alive for a certian amount of time, he'd evolve to the next stage.  Either that, or its random.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 13, 2008)

Shiron said:


> They probably don't actually evolve though; which one you get is probably random, with leaves being the most common and flowers the rarest if there is a strength difference between them and it just being plain old random if there isn't. In any case though, you probably won't be able to evolve the leaves or buds and you'll have to work with what you get.



It's possible, or what sloth says could be true because in a screen shot the newer ones were leaves and the ones toward the front were flowers.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 13, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> IS THAT HIM!?
> 
> I gotta play him!



I forget, is there anyway to tell who you are playing against? Will you have a name like in DBZ3?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 13, 2008)

No.^^^

If you have seen the updates on WiFi, Sakurai said that there will be no communication or any way to know who you are battling.

Even with the taunt message, it will not work in online play, only when VSing friends will the communication work.

Back on topic:

Do you guys think there is a chance for The Pokemon "Rival" to be a character?

I actually think it will fit into the game.

A rival for the Trainer...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 13, 2008)

If thealmightygoat's updates hold water, though his account is banned @ GameSpot. Personally I would like to see the rival show up as a boss in SSE. It can be as Gary or the red-haired jerkass from G/S/C; I don't mind either one or even both.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 13, 2008)

I agree on the rival thing. It would be cool to have him as a boss IMO..though sadly the chances of that are low.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 14, 2008)

so now we got Challenges


----------



## Masurao (Jan 14, 2008)

Not a bad update at all....I like the "Hint" factor in the Challenges mode.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 14, 2008)

Interesting, so we can now know what the conditions are to unlock a certain item. It looks like there's enough room for six Golden Hammers.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 14, 2008)

hmmm Challenges seems cool. it tells you how to get things


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 14, 2008)

Achievement Unlocked!

lol @ peer pressure


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 14, 2008)

... I really don't get this update, why does everything have to be so hard to get?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 14, 2008)

^Because Sakurai wants to make you "play every inch of this game!".


----------



## jkingler (Jan 14, 2008)

Pervy updater at it again... said:
			
		

> It?s much easier to get excited about it when you know what you have to do.


...






XD


----------



## Shirker (Jan 14, 2008)

Good or pointless update, depending on how you look at it. I think it's pretty useful. It'll be great knowing how to unlock stuff rather than search the internet when you're out of hunches. I'll probably only use this once I've played with every character on every 1P mode and subspace.


10 days till JP release 
27 til release..... In America


----------



## K-deps (Jan 14, 2008)

Ok I'm a little confused.

So I know the windows have clues behind them, but how do you get the clues other then smashing the window?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 14, 2008)

Chaps said:


> Ok I'm a little confused.
> 
> So I know the windows have clues behind them, but how do you get the clues other then smashing the window?


At first, they're all blue. But as you play the game you randomly unlock certain windows. Once unlocked, some boxes right next to them turn red, revealing to you their conditions for unlocking.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 14, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> At first, they're all blue. But as you play the game you randomly unlock certain windows. Once unlocked, some boxes right next to them turn red, revealing to you their conditions for unlocking.



Oh ok that makes sense now.
Now I appreciate this more.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 14, 2008)

Holiday Hound said:


> 10 days till JP release
> 27 til release..... In America



x24 = 240 hours
x27 = 648 hours

I think I don't want to be spoiled except for the updates


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 14, 2008)

^Thanks for reminding me about that issue.

With 10 days till Japanese release, I'm considering making an entire thread dedicated to spoilers and simply renaming this to the "Super Smash Bros. Brawl Dojo Updates Discussion" thread. Making this thread spoiler-free for those that don't wish to have the entire roster spoiled to them.

Do you guys think that's what I should do or do any of you have any other suggestions?

I mean, we can always just enforce a spoiler tag rule in this thread but...you can't really count on that all the time.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 14, 2008)

Hmm yeah as you said Tenshi it is hard to enforce spoiler tags....

Yeah I say do the two threads, this one along with the other one, until U.S. Release.


----------



## Volken (Jan 14, 2008)

I had assumed that the people in this thread wanted to be spoiled, but I guess that would be the right course of action.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 14, 2008)

You should REALLY do that. A lot of people will want to discuss spoilers. (myself included)

Does that mean in this thread we wouldn't even be able to say if Captain Falcon is finally revealed??? T_T


----------



## Masurao (Jan 14, 2008)

I say it's a good idea to make a seperate thread. I don't mind being spoiled as far as this game goes..so if Tenshi makes it that's fine.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 14, 2008)

How do you spoil a game like Brawl? The fun is in the gameplay. Knowing what characters are in the game would only make me more excited rather than feel like the game was spoilt.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 14, 2008)

Really, the only thing that can be spoiled with Brawl is the specifics in the Adventure mode. And that will be pretty bare in spoilers.

Everything else isn't really "OMG SPOILERS U RUINED DA GAME 4 ME".


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 14, 2008)

I agree, but some people probably think differently.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 14, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> You should REALLY do that. A lot of people will want to discuss spoilers. (myself included)
> 
> Does that mean in this thread we wouldn't even be able to say if Captain Falcon is finally revealed??? T_T


i tink he mean that he will make this a Dojo updates and SSBB discussion and create a spoiler thead wend the japanese game is released


----------



## Akuma (Jan 14, 2008)

Golden Hammer please.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 14, 2008)

I agree. For those who want to be surprised about characters, please make a new thread for spoilers and the like so that their wishes be granted.

Anyone ever play Kirby Air Ride? This system is EXACTLY like the hint system in Air Ride, probably because Sakurai worked on that game as well =P


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 14, 2008)

Good update today.

Looks like this game will last us a bitch while to defeat...

NEVER!!!

Maybe Olimar's FS tomorrow?


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jan 14, 2008)

so this update is like xbox achievements. Doesnt need it but whatever.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 14, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> Anyone ever play Kirby Air Ride? This system is EXACTLY like the hint system in Air Ride, probably because Sakurai worked on that game as well =P



Yeah, I was thinking the same exact thing. It is a pretty good system, good idea to use it. 

Also, the two threads are a good idea, not sure which one I will be viewing though.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 14, 2008)

Two thread idea is most definately a good idea. I'm one of those guys that doesn't want to be told anything more than what the websight is giving us, especially when it comes to the SE Adventure Mode.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 14, 2008)

lol... trying to hide away in this era of Internet is futile...

specially if you go online and fight a secret character... Sakurai said it  ...


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 14, 2008)

Holiday Hound said:


> Two thread idea is most definately a good idea. I'm one of those guys that doesn't want to be told anything more than what the websight is giving us, especially when it comes to the SE Adventure Mode.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Mario dies.


----------



## Volken (Jan 14, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> lol... trying to hide away in this era of Internet is futile...
> 
> specially if you go online and fight a secret character... Sakurai said it  ...



Sakurai's word is gold.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 14, 2008)

I think we are fine with just this one thread. Knowing what Brawl has to offer should make people more eager to get the game.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 14, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> i tink he mean that he will make this a Dojo updates and SSBB discussion and create a spoiler thead wend the japanese game is released



yes but if Captain Falcon is revealed alongside the Japanese release, not on the site yet, im going to be coming in here screaming Falcon Punch!


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 14, 2008)

they need to show olimar's super smash


----------



## Shirker (Jan 14, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Mario dies.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I lol'd


----------



## Gary (Jan 14, 2008)

wait is their a relasing date yet  i havnt been keeping track of super smash bro latly


----------



## Shiron (Jan 14, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> wait is their a relasing date yet  i havnt been keeping track of super smash bro latly


Yes:
Japan: January 24th.
U.S.: February 10th.
Europe: No actual release date yet.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 15, 2008)

Shiron said:


> Europe: No actual release date yet.


All we know is its after June. Why can't we Brits just get the American vertion? None of us are interested in playing Brawl in German.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 15, 2008)

Pikmin stage is here: . 

Looks very neat.

_You sure it’s safe to stand there?

... ... What am I saying. Of course it’s not safe. Anyhow, take care that you don’t get gobbled up._


----------



## Caustic (Jan 15, 2008)

Smash Bros Dojo said:
			
		

> Due to delays in the completion of Super Smash Bros. Brawl, we’ve had to change the release date of the game to Sunday, March 9th.
> 
> I deeply apologize to the people who have looked forward to playing the game for so long and ask that you hold on just a little longer. Thank you for your patience.



Oh dear. Not good at all. 

In before RIOT.

*Spoiler*: __ 









*edit*And, in other news, it seems Japan has only been pushed back a week, to the 31st.*/edit*


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 15, 2008)

OMG!!!!

Fail delay is fail!!!!

Japan's gets pushed back a week and ours gets pushed back a month?!!? Wtf is this bullshit?!


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 15, 2008)

*WHAT THE FUCK!?!?!?!?!?!?!*

THE GAME'S ALREADY GOLD WHAT THE HELL?!?!?!


----------



## Caustic (Jan 15, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> THE GAME'S ALREADY GOLD WHAT THE HELL?!?!?!



Whoever claimed the game went gold was lying. I don't remember what board it was posted on, but it was confirmed to be false, I believe.

On the other hand, at least Japan will definitely have plenty of time to poke and prod every aspect of the game and spoil us to our heart's content, right?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 15, 2008)

This is the umpteenth day we live in infamy. This is madness. I'm pretty sure someone else can muster up more WTFage than me, but... WTF man?!?!


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 15, 2008)

ROOOOOFL!!!!

Not too terribly surprising but that is massive lol.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 15, 2008)

This was a stage I was really looking forward to seeing. Now all those "hes too small" comments can stop.


----------



## Tenrow (Jan 15, 2008)

So I wonder if this has been discussed, but is anyone going to make that one stage that has that one platform that has only enough space for one person?


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 15, 2008)

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK ANOTHER DELAY


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 15, 2008)

LOL, that delay is gonna make it sweeter to play the JP version when it comes out on the 31st.

I will give daily updates of me playing while laughing.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 15, 2008)

Caustic said:


> Whoever claimed the game went gold was lying. I don't remember what board it was posted on, but it was confirmed to be false, I believe.


Wrong. It was true.

Well, for the Japanese version...


----------



## Aman (Jan 15, 2008)

I personally believe that judging from the one week delay in Japan and one month delay in NA, this was either planned from the start or Nintendo of America chose to delay it for that long. I guess this gives Europe a chance to get closer to the NA date? The only thing that was 100 % confirmed was that it won't be coming to Europa in Q1, so an April launch would be acceptable at this point.





nmaster64 said:


> Wrong. It was true.
> 
> Well, for the Japanese version...


I believe it was confirmed to be false.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 15, 2008)

*SAKURAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII*


----------



## Dave (Jan 15, 2008)

omg till march


----------



## Svenjamin (Jan 15, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, that delay is gonna make it sweeter to play the JP version when it comes out on the 31st.
> 
> I will give daily updates of me playing while laughing.


I love you.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 15, 2008)

I dread what this delay will do to the UK release. When Brawl was announced for Christmas 2007 we were going to get the game in February but when the American vertion was shifted to there we moved to after June. I pray it isn't for next Christmas.


----------



## Svenjamin (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't care much really... I live in Australia, I would have had to wait until I'm on my death bed anyway.

They probably need the delay to figure out how they are going to fit all those characters and stages on their own screens. I don't want them to have to resort to using the scroll system like Naruto GNT4. And I'm ASSUMING captain falcon, Luigi, Jiggly, Mewtwo, Ness, Game&Watch and Ganondorf are in.


----------



## Sairou (Jan 15, 2008)

Reggie lies!!! Lol xD
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=nJgOcUQW4ng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 15, 2008)

The Pikmin stage looks awesome and........



AHA I KNEW IT I SAID THAT IT WOULD GET DELAYED AGAIN. I FREAKING KNEW IT.

I knew I was right that it would get delayed again and people said to me it wouldnt. so there to everyone who said it wouldn't get delayed again.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 15, 2008)

Distant Planet is no doubt the best level yet. Grubdog idea is brilliant.



orochimarusama21 said:


> The Pikmin stage looks awesome and........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats  You now have 5 extra weeks to pat yourself on the back.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 15, 2008)

fuck me
delay sucks


----------



## kewlmyc (Jan 15, 2008)

Another delay?  And we don't even have an epic character announcement to cover it up.


----------



## zagman505 (Jan 15, 2008)

agh wtf this sucks. another delay... 

however, the stage does look pretty cool.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2008)

Inb4 another delay till November.

I have now lost a shitload of interest in the game, for the time being.

Hello Devil May Cry 4.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 15, 2008)

Red_Sands93 said:


> they need to show olimar's super smash



It's something involving pikman in massive amounts I assure you.

Anyway the title needs to include:
Whoa, that?s some fierce rain right there!

too hilarious!


----------



## Volken (Jan 15, 2008)

They better add 20 more characters in return for what they're putting us through. All the excitement I had built up in the past few months has just disappeared.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 15, 2008)

awesome delay now i hope i get my wii by march 9


----------



## Kayoshi (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't think that they will show any new characters brawl is coming out in 15 more days in Japan..


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 15, 2008)

I just wonder what this will do to the Australian release date.


----------



## Kayoshi (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh god, I didn't think about that.
I hope it doesn't push it back like it does to ALL our games..


----------



## Shirker (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, the new stage looks cool, wierd we get a Pikmin stage so soon. Couldn't see enough of it to get a clear visual of what it'll be like and I'm curious to see what happens when you get gobbled up


*Spoiler*: _Oh, as a side note_ 



madmad
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nC_Z-EPSVaI[/YOUTUBE]




Ah well...
16 days til JP realease
A friggin month+.... In America


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm guessing that this is the last delay for Smash brawl.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 15, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> I'm guessing that this is the last delay for Smash brawl.



Don't say that!.  It'll be just like in the cartoons where the guy goes, "Well, at least it can't get any worse" and then it starts raining.


----------



## Seany (Jan 15, 2008)

Best Stage yet!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Don't say that!.  It'll be just like in the cartoons where the guy goes, "Well, at least it can't get any worse" and then it starts raining.



Hahaha. So true.

"I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE MORE GREAT UPDATES, LIKE THE STUFF WE GOT IN OCTOBER".

That cued the month and a half of total fail updates.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 15, 2008)

delayed to March 9th... hmm...doesn't make a difference for me since I can't play Wii untill my Spring Break...although i was curious to see all the new stuff and reviews as soon as possible


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 15, 2008)

Mar 9th, 200*8* not 07...


----------



## Masaki (Jan 15, 2008)

Motherfuckin' what.

This was supposed to be my birthday present.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> Mar 9th, 200*8* not 07...



WE ARE GOING BACK IN TIME, BITCHES.

SMASH TO THE PAST.


----------



## Bender (Jan 15, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :Arg

WHY MUST IT BE PUSHED BACK AGAIN!?  

 

Why?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 15, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :Arg
> 
> WHY MUST IT BE PUSHED BACK AGAIN!?
> 
> ...


It just means it'll have more to add to the game thats all. It wasn't coming out in the UK until after June anyway.


----------



## Ketchups (Jan 15, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> It just means it'll have more to add to the game thats all. It wasn't coming out in the UK until after June anyway.



More to add to the game? I wouldn't get my hopes up. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



MEGAMAN IS A PAL ONLY CHAR BITCHES!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 15, 2008)

On the side note, the delay can be seen positive.

Now I have enough time to finish No More Heroes, One Piece UA, and Apollo Justice AA all before Brawl comes out. =D


----------



## Masaki (Jan 15, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> On the side note, the delay can be seen positive.
> 
> Now I have enough time to finish No More Heroes, *One Piece UA*, and Apollo Justice AA all before Brawl comes out. =D



That comes out on the 22nd, right?

This might become my new bday present.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Sairou said:


> Reggie lies!!! Lol xD
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=nJgOcUQW4ng[/YOUTUBE]



Let's go break his legs.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 15, 2008)

huh...delay...hm....Japan get theirs...Us get out a week later only to the NOA...traslated everything to Englishd...cut out possilbe blood....make SSBB kid friendly like One Piece...then in March, we get the game.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 15, 2008)

Sigh........it figures there would be another delay. No More Heroes and DMC4 will be out soon...and I still have to do 100% in Mario Galaxy so all is not lost. Still this pisses me the fuck off.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 15, 2008)

I have to give my obligatory, "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!" It was so much easier counting down to Feb. 10th...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 15, 2008)

What the FUCK Sakurai???

Shit... held back AGAIN?????

Dude, WTF is wrong with it THIS time?

Todays update sucked ass just because of the fucking notice...


----------



## Jazz (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh God, this is ending up being like Twilight PRincess... I hope it doesn't get oushed back another month...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 15, 2008)

What we need to know is: Why the FUCK did they delay it again? What the hell was the problem THIS time?


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 15, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> huh...delay...hm....Japan get theirs...Us get out a week later only to the NOA...traslated everything to Englishd...cut out possilbe blood....make SSBB kid friendly like One Piece...then in March, we get the game.


Kid friendly?
What the hell are you babbling about?
Well, at least now I know you have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 15, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> What we need to know is: Why the FUCK did they delay it again? What the hell was the problem THIS time?



Quit your bitching, it's only for a month.
You did wait an entire year for this game, after all.
If it'll make the game better, I'm all for it.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 15, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> Quit your bitching, it's only for a month.
> You did wait an entire year for this game, after all.
> If it'll make the game better, I'm all for it.



Only for a month... wow.

It's BULLSHIT.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 15, 2008)

who told you............

god. WAY TO GO NINTENDO!


----------



## Cel (Jan 15, 2008)

There's no reason for a delay?  Hmm, I guess they would want to release one of the most awaited games for their console when their console is sold out everywhere.  People who don't have the console and would want to try out the game would be out of luck, costing Nintendo potential customers. They would sure want that !


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 15, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Only for a month... wow.
> 
> It's BULLSHIT.



Get over it.
To think you called yourself a Nintendo fan for complaining over a month long delay.
I would understand a year, of course.
But I'm sure it won't kill you to wait a month. Jeez.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 15, 2008)

This delay makes no sense!!!!
Japan was only delayed a week and in NA it was delayed 1 month. 
They better give US version more secret characters or something(i know it wont happen)


----------



## kewlmyc (Jan 15, 2008)

Some dude on IGN boards thinks he knows why there has been a delay on brawl. 



			
				WraithX959 of IGN boards said:
			
		

> So that Nintendo could stockpile Wiis for the launch of Brawl. The reason I know this is because back in Nov., while I was working at Gamestop for the holidays the Nintendo Rep. gave us that exact same reason for the delay until Feb. My best guess as to why they delayed until March is because they sold far more Wii during the Holidays than they had expected to. I never said anything when I first heard the reason for the delay was because I knew if the fanboys found out the real reason for the delay they'd probably throw a hissy-fit.
> 
> Here's the thread & post that made me decide to fess up:
> 
> ...



Seems logical to me and it would explain why Japan has only a week delay while America has a month delay.  Plus, I wouldn't put this scheme past us money hungry Americans.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 15, 2008)

Considering there was that rain check thing Nintendo implemented over the holidays, that kinda does make sense... for the hardware.

Regardless, I'll still be playing it before all of you. ^^


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 15, 2008)

these delays r pissing me off


----------



## Jazz (Jan 15, 2008)

I might fucking order it later this month

But this is true Bullsiht.  I was OK with the Dec. 3 delay, but another?  And without a character update to mask the pain?


----------



## kewlmyc (Jan 15, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Considering there was that rain check thing Nintendo implemented over the holidays, that kinda does make sense... for the hardware.
> 
> Regardless, I'll still be playing it before all of you. ^^



I hate you.

Also, you must spoil EVERYTHING for us!


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 15, 2008)

Just more time for me to obtain a Wii. Should be able to get it within the 2 months next.

BUT these delays are REALLY ANNOYING me!


----------



## cloud23 (Jan 15, 2008)

another delay....
i'm so supprised...


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 15, 2008)

i hate this its so unfair


----------



## Ignis Solus (Jan 15, 2008)

This is how we feel now.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 15, 2008)

My jaw is still dropped...


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 15, 2008)

those damn americans


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 15, 2008)

Release date changed again


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 15, 2008)

yep
btw cap olmar was probbaly the cover up


----------



## Deadmon (Jan 15, 2008)

*gets angry for a bit*
*goes to enjoy finishing Fire Emblem and Zack & Wiki now that Brawl will come later*


*hugs modchip*


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 15, 2008)

Let's bomb Japan. *Again*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Let's bomb Japan. *Again*



Let's get Itagaki, Igarashi, Kojima, Miyamoto, and Kondo out of there first, THEN bomb them to the sea.


----------



## Hitsugaya Messenger (Jan 15, 2008)

Ya, it sure sucks. My e-sis said she has an advance copy though. Lucky her.


----------



## Banshi (Jan 15, 2008)

I was surprised at the delay
glad i only have to wait another 2 weeks though


----------



## braves (Jan 15, 2008)

What I dont get is how come Japan only got delayed 1 week,  and we need to wait a whole extra month!!!  What can they accomplish in 1 extra week? The only explination I can see is demand issues, which is gonna be even worse now since they keep delaying the damn game!!!


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 15, 2008)

when i die this will be in my will
to the idiots at nintendo who delaied SSBB 2 time a decree a life time supply of....
BOOT TO THE HEAD


----------



## Ignis Solus (Jan 15, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Let's get Itagaki, Igarashi, Kojima, Miyamoto, and Kondo out of there first, THEN bomb them to the sea.



Forgot Tajiri and his buddies. Although it is tempting to leave them there because of their mis-attention to my precious. >:0


----------



## King Bookah (Jan 15, 2008)

Itagaki can stay in Japan, but the rest can come


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 15, 2008)

Edited the title earlier this morning but never really commented...

While I'm - like most of you - pretty depressed by this news, there are two good things about this delay for me: 

1. I won't have to fail a lot of my first exams of the new semester. A bitch load of them are scheduled for February 11th and 12th.

2. It comes out just in time for my Spring Break. It shall be the best Spring Break ever. Yes, Smash > Spring Break partying.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 15, 2008)

Are you kidding me, I was having a block party and tourney to celebrate its release. This is Madness.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 15, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Edited the title earlier this morning but never really commented...
> 
> While I'm - like most of you - pretty depressed by this news, there are two good things about this delay for me:
> 
> ...


lucky
btw this is not madness THIS IS SPARTA


----------



## kewlmyc (Jan 15, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Edited the title earlier this morning but never really commented...
> 
> While I'm - like most of you - pretty depressed by this news, there are two good things about this delay for me:
> 
> ...



Drunk girl's titties in your face > Smash


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 15, 2008)

playing smash with drunk girls


----------



## Twilit (Jan 15, 2008)

You HAVE to be fucking kidding me. Seriously, you HAVE TO BE FUCKING KIDDING ME.

SERIOUSLY.

FUCKING.

KIDDING.

ME.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 15, 2008)

Fanart by me >3<
Fanart by me >3<

New videos.

First one is beyond sexy.

Haven't seen the other two because this site loads slow as hell for me.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 15, 2008)

first video is super duper awesome.
It almost makes me forget delay. ALMOST

Edit: Just realized there was an Ouendan trophy in the first vid. That is so cool


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 15, 2008)

Stage Editor in action in first one. Plus Metal Gears. Plus like 20 taunts. Plus...holy shit Ike's FS looks so hot in 60 FPS motion.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 15, 2008)

Haha...the part where Meta Knight and Pit talk in the third video is awesome. Both sound great.

And is it just me...or does Pit sound like Gon from Hunter x Hunter (which I realize is Naruto too but it sounds like Junko using the Gon voice)? 

And holy shit @ Fox's "LANDO MASTAAAAAAAAAAA" 

I love that everyone has official VAs now.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 15, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Stage Editor in action in first one. Plus Metal Gears. Plus like 20 taunts. Plus...holy shit Ike's FS looks so hot in 60 FPS motion.


Holy hell, Ike's Final smash is glorious.

Me and my friends are going to go into hiding the day after this comes out.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 15, 2008)

lol good luck with that


----------



## K-deps (Jan 15, 2008)

Major Sonic ownage in the beginning of the second vid. Took DK to school.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 15, 2008)

Twilit said:


> You HAVE to be fucking kidding me. Seriously, you HAVE TO BE FUCKING KIDDING ME.
> 
> SERIOUSLY.
> 
> ...


yes they saddly are


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 15, 2008)

Amazing videos Tenshi, thanks for posting.

And don't worry, it should load slow for everyone not in/around japan lol.


----------



## King Bookah (Jan 15, 2008)

Can't see the vids, hopefully someone rips them soon.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 15, 2008)

Af least this is something good^

Something the piece of crap delay won't ruin.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 15, 2008)

King Bookah said:


> Can't see the vids, hopefully someone rips them soon.



I'll do that once I get them all loaded for myself


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 15, 2008)

2Shea said:


> I'll do that once I get them all loaded for myself


What's your secret? I'd love to learn how to rip videos off of stream-only sites.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 15, 2008)

I could see all the videos just fine.......

Im guessing you all have PC's?


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 15, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> What's your secret? I'd love to learn how to rip videos off of stream-only sites.



PM-ed


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 15, 2008)

Fox sounds so fucking awesome in the 3rd video when he summons the Landmaster


.....SICK.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 15, 2008)

So you gonna upload them to Youtube? trying to watch them on there is some kind of hell.


----------



## Volken (Jan 15, 2008)

Videos were pretty sweet (though they took forever to load) 



2Shea said:


> PM-ed



I'd like to know too if you don't mind.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 15, 2008)

volken330 said:


> Videos were pretty sweet (though they took forever to load)
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know too if you don't mind.



Did they really take that long?
Mine were really quite fast, seconds to load.
But anywho I think I'm gonna play a lot with Wario what about you guys?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 15, 2008)

Fox, Snake, Sonic, Pit....

Probably Dedede.....

But my main will definately be Fox.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 15, 2008)

Hooly fucking shit 

I may have found something to replace "GURREN-LAGANN!" in my vocabulary...

"LANDO MASTAAAAA!"

Also, my main is (of course) myself, seeing as how I rock and all.

And ugh, that site is soooo slow, anywhere alse the vids are at?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 15, 2008)

ARe you better on FFA's or 1v1's with Mario?^^^


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm definitely going to try and main the Pokemon Trainer first. If he doesn't work out, interested in trying out Sonic, Meta Knight, and Olimar. I can always fall back on my Melee main of Link if necessary. 

But really, I want to play as them all.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 15, 2008)

Sonic for me, Fox second, Mario third.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 15, 2008)

Probably FFA's.  I'l also try Fox, Bowser, and Pokemon Trainer.  Maybe Dedede and Metaknight.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm hoping to see Marth back but I wouldn't mind if he was replaced by another FE character.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 15, 2008)

And his name...

Is IKE!

Unless, y'know, Marth is a secret character


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 15, 2008)

Youtube links for the shorter two videos:

Madlax
Madlax


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 15, 2008)

Marth is staying...

he HAS to saty in. 

It wouldn't make sense to boot both roy and marth for just ike.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 15, 2008)

Damn, those are the ones that loaded normally for me...

Thanks though, Tenshi


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, now that damn Santen Kessun is my rival for brawl... who ELSE wants to try and have a go at me?

...im actually pretty damn confident I can win... almost confident enough that I will be cocky.

...any takers?

Ill put the names on my sig...

Santen is #1

Ill take two more takers.....


----------



## K-deps (Jan 15, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Well, now that damn Santen Kessun is my rival for brawl... who ELSE wants to try and have a go at me?
> 
> ...im actually pretty damn confident I can win... almost confident enough that I will be cocky.
> 
> ...



Ill go for it. After training a little in Brawl and finding a main I'll face you. Hope Marth is still in so I don't need a new main but w/e.

EDIT: I think I can beat you in Brawl


----------



## Jazz (Jan 15, 2008)

You just KNOW *Mario*'s gotta join the *party*!

That gives me an idea...


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 15, 2008)

im pretty sure ma main will be................................zero suit samus if shes as quick as they say i love speed characters lol


----------



## King Bookah (Jan 15, 2008)

Let me know when you rip the big video Tenshi.  That's the one I really wanna see


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 15, 2008)

You see like the taunts of like, 5 characters....

Its Sick man... youre gonna cum.


----------



## King Bookah (Jan 15, 2008)

Somebody just uploaded the big vid. And yeah, it's badass alright.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 15, 2008)

...Link please^^^


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 15, 2008)

^Madlax


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 15, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Marth is staying...
> 
> he HAS to saty in.
> 
> It wouldn't make sense to boot both roy and marth for just ike.



yea marth has to stay hes ma favorite char on melee he has to stay


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you Tenchi, for those 5 minutes of Epic RAPE.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 15, 2008)

I CAME AT THAT MAGNIFICENT VIDEO


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 15, 2008)

Reposting for next page: 

*Two new commercials: *

Madlax
Madlax
*
5 minute long Brawl ad: *

Madlax


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 15, 2008)

That's it, I'm getting a bunch of friends, cash and Play-Asia and going to freakin get a Japanese Wii and the Japanese Version.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 15, 2008)

I am buying at least four new wiimotes


Incase one breaks


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 15, 2008)

"hairpin

Something nice to help deal with the delay 

The Feb. GamePro Cover.


----------



## Noah (Jan 15, 2008)

I wanna punch the artist of that cover in the face.

In other news: My eyes were raped by those promos...and I'm not going to go to the police about it!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow..... that orgasm from those videos hit me so hard, my anger completely left me for a moment...

Sonic ownage and LANDO MASTAAAAAAA made up for the epic fail that was the US delay.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 15, 2008)

i hope the delay is so they add voice chat or at freakin least keyboard chat with opponents...

... i don't see any other justifying reason to delay a game from December to Feb and then to March


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 15, 2008)

Could possibly be fake (because Sheik looks no different) but it's very convincing.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2008)

*looks at thread title*

So Darkmatter wasn;t lying, that sucks


----------



## Banshi (Jan 15, 2008)

so she is confirmed.......i knew she would be back, im still not going to use her that much though
both samus's will be my main's, so far


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 16, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Could possibly be fake (because Sheik looks no different) but it's very convincing.



Wasn't that confirmed fake over on smashboards? I dunno but I thought it was.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't know....there was a picture posted of Yoshi in the exact same looking book..

The Darkhope Fabclub - Viva la Rievolution!!

still this doesn't really confirm anything...maybe it's just my eye's she does look slightly different IMO...slightly...

EDIT: Dedede page
The Darkhope Fabclub - Viva la Rievolution!!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 16, 2008)

Could be fake, but... I dunno... something about her attire seems different. Black in more places than I remember


----------



## Masurao (Jan 16, 2008)

Holiday Hound said:


> Could be fake, but... I dunno... something about her attire seems different. Black in more places than I remember



Yeah I saw the same thing...and with my post of images of other characters in that same book it could be a confirmation...or just an elaborate hoax.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 16, 2008)

^Sure hope it's the first


----------



## Masurao (Jan 16, 2008)

There are one's of Ike, Sonic, and Snake as well...the guy who is posting them on gfaqs said they are from Famistu(however, you spell it). Can anyone confirm or refute this?

  Ike

 Snake

 Sonic

Meh..need to know if these are legit. It will then confirm/refute Sheik image.


----------



## Banshi (Jan 16, 2008)

i bet there will be a update on zelda this week


----------



## Sairou (Jan 16, 2008)

Famitsu gives the game a 40/40!!! =D


----------



## Banshi (Jan 16, 2008)

beat me to it

a perfect score!!!! im not surprised


----------



## tigerwoo (Jan 16, 2008)

i can't wait for this game any longer.  i'm going to slip into the darkness tonight and take human life.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 16, 2008)

Sheik pic looks real to me. I should pick up that issue for myself.


----------



## MagicBreaker (Jan 16, 2008)

Sairou said:


> Famitsu gives the game a 40/40!!! =D



That makes SMBB the seventh game Famitsu gave a 40/40. Other games were Ocarina of Time, Soul Calibur, Vagrant Story, Wind Waker, Nintendogs and FF XII.


----------



## Darkhope (Jan 16, 2008)

When I saw this was delayed again, I almost gave up. lol.

My game has been pre-ordered since November, possibly earlier. And god the wait... we've been waiting for this game for about 3 years. >_<

Thanks for sharing the trailers, TenshiOni!



Sairou said:


> Famitsu gives the game a 40/40!!! =D



Oh wow. That's great news! ^^

I did read in a game magazine that Marth, Roy, Jigglypuff (I think), and Ness will most likely NOT be in the game.


----------



## Homura (Jan 16, 2008)

It's a shame it got delayed again. At least it gives me more time to buy myself another Wii before it gets released.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sheik definitely real!



Bowser using his new side + B on her.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 16, 2008)

Sheik is the new update.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 16, 2008)

And the Dojo finally reveals Sheik...! Incredible timing?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 16, 2008)

Wish by Olivia inspi' Reira (TRAPNEST)

Boop, all the SSBB stuff from the Famitsu issue.


----------



## Svenjamin (Jan 16, 2008)

I've been waiting for this update for MONTHS! My main is here! Although I knew he wasn't going anywhere... but it looks now like Shiek is a girl, he has boobs.

And check out every character's profile, all of their special moves have been added with names - no pics.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 16, 2008)

wonder what light arows does...


----------



## serger989 (Jan 16, 2008)

My heart ruptures once more in anticipation...!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 16, 2008)

Svenjamin said:


> I've been waiting for this update for MONTHS! My main is here! Although I knew he wasn't going anywhere... but it looks now like Shiek is a girl, he has boobs.
> 
> And check out every character's profile, all of their special moves have been added with names - no pics.


Hey, you're right! I guess that means that we won't need any more Special Move updates for the rest of the characters that didn't get one on the site.


----------



## Svenjamin (Jan 16, 2008)

Ohhh hold up, Olimar's Final Smash is 'End Of Day'.... I haven't played the pikmin games, what would that supposedly do??????


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 16, 2008)

Svenjamin said:


> I've been waiting for this update for MONTHS! My main is here! Although I knew he wasn't going anywhere... but it looks now like Shiek is a girl, he has boobs.



Haha xD


Anyway great to see the update, and that pic confirmed. And awesome that all the moves are listed now. Maybe we will start getting some nice updates now *crosses fingers*.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Svenjamin said:


> I've been waiting for this update for MONTHS! My main is here! Although I knew he wasn't going anywhere... but it looks now like Shiek is a girl, he has boobs.
> 
> And check out every character's profile, all of their special moves have been added with names - no pics.



SHEIK HAS ALWAYS BEEN A GIRL!!!!


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 16, 2008)

oh Sheik was announced huh? She was announced finally now all the fan boys can stop complaining


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 16, 2008)

Link: ZOMG NO PENIS!


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 16, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> SHEIK HAS ALWAYS BEEN A GIRL!!!!


Yes but apparently Zelda was pretending to be a boy when she was Sheik.

Anyway new character means an update to my picture sorting them by series


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 16, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Yes but apparently Zelda was pretending to be a boy when she was Sheik.
> 
> Anyway new character means an update to my picture sorting them by series



Who cares. Anyone who's played LOZ should have enough of a brain to realize that Sheik is a female. She might have fooled people in the game but _we_ should know >.>

The updated look is great. Ponytail/braid is cool.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 16, 2008)

OH MY GAWD



> March  	3 - 7  	Mon - Fri  	Spring Break; no classes
> March 	10 	Monday 	Classes resume at 8:05 a.m



*FUCK YOU SAKURAI, I FUCKING HATE YOU NOW*


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 16, 2008)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Who cares. Anyone who's played LOZ should have enough of a brain to realize that Sheik is a female. She might have fooled people in the game but _we_ should know >.>


Well yes but I think people mean her gender is easier to notice. Still I never thought Sheik looked manly in the first place.


----------



## zagman505 (Jan 16, 2008)

hm. weird. why doesn't the dojo show the special moves and final smash for the ice climbers? O.o it has it for all the other characters...


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 16, 2008)

^Final Smash for Ice Climbers is there. No reason to show special moves for characters that haven't changed, though.

Anyway, Sheik confirmation = epic lulz due to the timing. Guess Sakurai pretty much had to due to Famitsu.

Samus' new alternate costumes = sex.

Updated the title for the first review.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 16, 2008)

Some Subspace Emissary info taken from the Famitsu review:



> The SSBB Famitsu review...
> 
> 今回はひとり用も大ボリューム。アドベンチャーモードはかなり長く楽しめるし、物語の見せかたもすばらしい。対戦は、〝最後の切りふだ〝のおかげで不確定要素が 強くなり、これまで以上に腕前に関係なく盛り上がれる。操作やサウンドまわりのオプションが充実しているのも脱帽。
> 
> ...


Taken from GAF.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 16, 2008)

hmmmmm watching that vid now makes me want smash even more. that long vid on wii.com


----------



## Akuma (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet Jesus, thanks for that Tenshi


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2008)

Perfect score? Yawwwwwwwwwwwn.

/still angry


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 16, 2008)

It's no 11/10. XD


----------



## Shirker (Jan 16, 2008)

Win Update is Win... but that....curse is still up there.... why won't he take it down... y'know, to atleast attempt to lessen the pain.

Anyway, it's nice to know Shieks attacks haven't changed much, I just hope she isn't so broken in this game so that I can feel pride in using her as my secondary.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, at least we now know that it is definately going to be worth the wait.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 16, 2008)

Glad to see it got a perfect score from Famitsu, but I don't reviews from Famitsu very much since they are biased.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Glad to see it got a perfect score from Famitsu, but I don't reviews from Famitsu very much since they are biased.



Yeh, that was revealed quite a while ago when it became clear they seem more constructed to write to please the advertising eyes rather than the eyes of the public.


----------



## Bender (Jan 16, 2008)

Just to be sure there's also Co-op mode in Subspace


Right?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 16, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Just to be sure there's also Co-op mode in Subspace
> 
> 
> Right?


----------



## Bender (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes! yes! Yes! Yes! Yes 


YES!!!!!!


This is awesome! 

This is great!


----------



## jkingler (Jan 16, 2008)

Co-op mode is fantastic for me, since this way my gf might actually play. She hates competing with me in games, but co-op should work out beautifully.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 16, 2008)

It just struck me that every character page got updated on the Dojo to include special move and Final Smash info...just like with this Sheik update. >_>;


----------



## jkingler (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank Famitsu for forcing their hand, then. XD

We might not have gotten any updates if not for that.


----------



## Pein (Jan 16, 2008)

the scores from famitsu don't really matter since they give out really high scores to games that will sell a fuck ton of copies no matter the quality.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2008)

End of Day?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 16, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> End of Day?


Pikmin Armageddon.

But seriously, it must have something to do with enemy characters from Pikmin coming out to eat people. Probably causes the stage to go dark too.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2008)

Just a notice to any European dudes who plan on modding their system for Brawl; don't. Simply because the games won't even work.

Wii Chess has a new protection software, that will obviously be on Brawl, so the only way for European dudes to play Brawl before it comes out there is that they HAVE to buy another region system. Wii Chess cannot be played on a NTSC system if it's a PAL version, and seeing as PAL is different than NTSC, NTSC games won't work on a PAL system. A modchip now wouldn't even change that, as it checks the region of the game and the system every few seconds, as that is what the new protection does.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 16, 2008)

Shiek look bad ass


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 16, 2008)

Although i don't really find Famitsu's reviews that reliable anymore (since they give out good scores to like everything) this is great news indeed


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 16, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Yes but apparently Zelda was pretending to be a boy when she was Sheik.
> 
> Anyway new character means an update to my picture sorting them by series



huh...I though Wario is a series of himself...

and since when did Mewtwo appear in your sig?


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 16, 2008)

Wario is his own series.

WTF Mewtwo?!?


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 16, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> hmmmmm watching that vid now makes me want smash even more. that long vid on wii.com



er...what video?


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 16, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> huh...I though Wario is a series of himself...
> 
> and since when did Mewtwo appear in your sig?





nmaster64 said:


> Wario is his own series.
> 
> WTF Mewtwo?!?



Yeah of course he has his own series, but he is still part of the Mario universe, as he is Mario's "evil twin" or whatever lol.

And that Mewtwo is a fake of course lol. I'm sure he just added it for the sake of adding it. Though Mewtwo should/most likely will be returning.



Linkaro said:


> er...what video?



Look through the thread right before then, they're talking about the video(s) posted on the JP Wii website. There was a 5 minute "commercial" along with two short ones.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxY8yQRJW08[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 16, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> huh...I though Wario is a series of himself...


Actually Wario is still from the Mario series. The WarioWare games are a spin-off but still in the same series as Mario. I sorted the characters by series rather than icon, otherwise Yoshi would have his own section too.



Linkaro said:


> and since when did Mewtwo appear in your sig?


Since I put him there. 
But seriously, Mewtwo is there because if he does return for Brawl I will definatly play as him since he was one of my favorate characters in Melee so I saved the spot for him. The image used is just his Melee character model from this picture

If you look at the icon you can still see some purple from the previous background since I'm not exactly an expert with Photoshop yet plus I didn't intend to make it convincing.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 16, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> ^Final Smash for Ice Climbers is there. No reason to show special moves for characters that haven't changed, though.
> 
> Anyway, Sheik confirmation = epic lulz due to the timing. Guess Sakurai pretty much had to due to Famitsu.
> 
> ...


Samus have a alternate costume? were the pics?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 16, 2008)

More like color swaps than full blown alternate costumes like Wario. It's just that they're technically based off of actual Metroid costume changes so I call them that.




White one = hot.

Edit: At least, I hope this is for Brawl. And not just Famitsu doing some total random Samus history lesson. It came with all the Brawl scans.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 16, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> More like color swaps than full blown alternate costumes like Wario. It's just that they're technically based off of actual Metroid costume changes so I call them that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh i was hoping a real altenate


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> More like color swaps than full blown alternate costumes like Wario. It's just that they're technically based off of actual Metroid costume changes so I call them that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's probably a lesson, highlighting the most well known suits of hers.

I don't think they would add costumes all of a sudden, considering we know some of her attires from E for All.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 16, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxY8yQRJW08[/YOUTUBE]



WOW...WHAT A GEEK..


----------



## Jaga (Jan 16, 2008)

10/10/10/10 thats pretty good

and ya that guy is a geek...lol


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 16, 2008)

so... who's going to join me on the 1 month hibernation after the japanese release?...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> so... who's going to join me on the 1 month hibernation after the japanese release?...



There's no reason for hibernation.

It's a FIGHTING GAME.

Are you expecting a good story mode? I must remind you that this is a Nintendo game, who's main forte has NEVER been story.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 16, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Haha...the part where Meta Knight and Pit talk in the third video is awesome. Both sound great.
> 
> And is it just me...or does Pit sound like Gon from Hunter x Hunter (which I realize is Naruto too but it sounds like Junko using the Gon voice)?
> 
> ...


the second new trailor or the 5 minutes one


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2008)

Uhh... whats a VA?

Anyways, UPDATE TODAY IS SHIEK!

Finally....


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 16, 2008)

about the video....bleh...I should have known the Big 4 will be first....


----------



## Shiron (Jan 16, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Uhh... whats a VA?


Voice actors.

Anyway, nice to see Shiek finally being confirmed; nothing surprising, though.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 16, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> so... who's going to join me on the 1 month hibernation after the japanese release?...


Why would you? The excitment of Smash Bros is playing the game. There is nothing I could think of that could spoil Brawl except being sent back in time to when the Wii was still called the Nintendo Revolution and Brawl wasn't even announced. And thats impossible making it impossible to spoil Brawl.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 16, 2008)

*Hot ass.
*

......almost as hot as mine.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2008)

Snake's ass>>ZSS's ass>>>Sheiks ass


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 16, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Snake's ass>>ZSS's ass>>>Sheiks ass



ZSS is white..........

Sheik is Hyrulian...........

Oh that was funny.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2008)

.....I say ZSS body RAPES ALL.

Anyways.... how are my rivals doing?

Practicing in Melee I hope?


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome videos, awesome Skeik, awesome review news, awesome everything!
Oh, and Shion, I'll take you...with your own main (who happens to be mine): Fox McCloud.
Your cockiness will only make your defeat more satisfying


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2008)

You want to be raped by me as well?

SO be it...

Ill put your ass in my sig.


----------



## cloud23 (Jan 16, 2008)

not supprised it got a perfect score form Famitsu


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2008)

Famitsu is one of us.^^^


----------



## Solar Bankai (Jan 16, 2008)

Hah, seeing as you are challenging everyone, I'll accept that challenge, Shion.  Add me to that hitlist...

I eagerly await epic battles in Brawl.  A pity I will not have it for a long time (why, WHY does Nintendo mess with Europe???)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2008)

Because Europe is like...the Lanky Kong of the Kong family?

Always ignored and looked at oddly when it comes to matters with the vidya games ;_;


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2008)

Endiss said:


> Hah, seeing as you are challenging everyone, I'll accept that challenge, Shion.  Add me to that hitlist...
> 
> I eagerly await epic battles in Brawl.  A pity I will not have it for a long time (why, WHY does Nintendo mess with Europe???)



You got it, Sunshine


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2008)

Lol @ "Sunshine"

I shall call you "Scrub", mister Shion


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 16, 2008)

Don't know if anyone else noticed this or not, but the Japanese main page seems to have a notice, did they get pushed back as well or is it about something else?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2008)

This work ' large scuffle スマッシュブラザーズ X ', for delaying the completion, it came to the point of receiving the Japanese domestic sale day 2008 January 31st (the wood) as. It becomes postponement of one week. We apologize to the people who designate sale as expectation, from heart. We apply annoyance, but now please wait for a while. We ask may.

^Says that.

I already knew they applied annoyance.


----------



## kewlmyc (Jan 16, 2008)

Why did I have to watch those videos?  Now I want it even MORE!!!  

Also, yay for Sheik being officially announced.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 16, 2008)

It really says

The game Dairanto Smash Brothers X has been delayed it came to the point of sales on January 31st, 2008, but it has been postponed for one week.  We apoligize for any inconveniences. Please wait a while.  We ask you.

Or something to that effect


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 16, 2008)

^Oh thanks, and on a side note, Olimar's FS is called "End of Day" if anyone is interested


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 16, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Why would you? The excitment of Smash Bros is playing the game. There is nothing I could think of that could spoil Brawl except being sent back in time to when the Wii was still called the Nintendo Revolution and Brawl wasn't even announced. And thats impossible making it impossible to spoil Brawl.



no no... i'm hibernating so I don't go crazy with the wait while knowing others are playing it to the core...  lol...


----------



## K-deps (Jan 16, 2008)

@ Shion

For my "training" I'm going for the less is more kinda thing because I have to see the difference between Brawl and Melee first then I'll pick up the training. 

I also don't have my memory card so that's also a problem.

I'm confident it'll be a good match.for me


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 16, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> no no... i'm hibernating so I don't go crazy with the wait while knowing others are playing it to the core...  lol...


I'm living in England, we have to wait until after June (though considering both my luck and this new delay we may be looking at a December release). If I can wait you can.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 16, 2008)

YAY for Sheik, I hope she's still beastly like in Melee.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Jan 16, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Well, now that damn Santen Kessun is my rival for brawl... who ELSE wants to try and have a go at me?
> 
> ...im actually pretty damn confident I can win... almost confident enough that I will be cocky.
> 
> ...



Hmmmmmm.......I'll think about it Shion. 





I forgive you Sakurai. 

To think they almost used this beautiful design in Twilight Princess, but didn't!


----------



## Jazz (Jan 16, 2008)

People still say Beastly?  

That's like a...


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 16, 2008)

...I was expecting that delay. Seriously.

But on a lighter note, Shiek's design looks kickass. Adding the special moves on the bottom of the character pages also means that there can only be new character updates from here on in. Meh I can wait a couple more months, why not?

New Vids and TV Spots over at Gametrailers:


----------



## /root (Jan 16, 2008)

Any scans from the 200-page 'liftout' with famtisu yet?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2008)

Chaps said:


> @ Shion
> 
> For my "training" I'm going for the less is more kinda thing because I have to see the difference between Brawl and Melee first then I'll pick up the training.
> 
> ...



If you don't have a GCN memory card, it's ok unless your main is Falco, Ganon, etc...

If you don't have an SD card, me neither, so were both screwed...

Ill buy one sooner not later though....

To me, the only difference of Melee and Brawl is that everyone now has a meteor smash.. jumping on their head.

One more variable to look out for when trying to recover back on the edge.

Apart from that, there will be no items on BUT the smash ball...

So another variable will be the Final Smash.

This is my training: For evading blows, I VS a Fox lv 9 with all handicap on.

All mine is off.

I vs him with 5 lives and try to kill him before he kills me, while evading his blows.

^^That is fucking hard to do.

So expect alot of evading when we battle.

I train the same way by doing combos and such.

I can also wave dash like a bitch... so.....

One more thing, whats your main, Chaps?

@Digital Flareon

I give you til the last week before Brawl comes out to think about it.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 16, 2008)

So hey when this game comes out, we're definitely going to need more than one topic on here I think. I wonder if we could get a subforum, for battling and discussion...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2008)

I guess we are going to have to^^^

It will get too congested in here... like the pokemon thread.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 16, 2008)

Except the Pokemon thread was WAY huger than this

Then it just kinda died, the fatal flaw in all pokemon games...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2008)

Dude, this thread will be like a Sinus infection man.

Every other idiot who hasn't been to this thread that has a Wii will come HERE once the game is out requesting all sorts of battles and what not.

Giving Wii codes and shit.

And then there are a whole load of other people who arent logged on that are in this thread....

Include us in it, and you get a congestion.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, I could see making another thread _*specifically*_ for battle requests...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah.. then were gonna have another one for sending others like, stages and crap...

Now that the game will have all this shit inside it, were gonna need like 4 threads for a whole bunch of online stuff.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 16, 2008)

Adam said:


> Any scans from the 200-page 'liftout' with famtisu yet?


Posted on GAF:



			
				RoboPlato said:
			
		

> Zelda/Sheik:
> 
> 
> Yoshi:
> ...



I think that's all of them.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2008)

A whole bunch of those are links to some weird thing selling you stuff, and the peach one is super small...

Two of them cannot find the URL....


----------



## /root (Jan 16, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Posted on GAF:
> 
> I think that's all of them.



I thought that was the review.

There was supposed to be some strat guide packed in.

I assumed that it would have, you know, all the secret characters


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2008)

Wait til the end of January^^^

Almost there... don't worry


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 16, 2008)

Adam said:


> I thought that was the review.
> 
> There was supposed to be some strat guide packed in.
> 
> I assumed that it would have, you know, all the secret characters


No, that was it.

Famitsu does strategy guides?


----------



## Ronin (Jan 16, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Dude, this thread will be like a Sinus infection man.
> 
> Every other idiot who hasn't been to this thread that has a Wii will come HERE once the game is out requesting all sorts of battles and what not.
> 
> ...



Just get a mod to be in here, Tenshi and Cham Cham are always in the GD anyways. I dont see why our friend codes and match demands cant be put into the online gaming center as they have been in the past. Then again there will be a massive influx of scrubs coming in this thread to ask stupid crap, in the long run I see what your saying.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 16, 2008)

Hmm question. How long do you guys think it will take to complete the entire game? Meaning, finished all modes + SSE, collect all trophies, stickers, CDs, and unlock all characters and stages?


----------



## Ignis Solus (Jan 16, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> LAWL I AM WINNAR



Maybe if we fight as soon as the game comes out. Or if you challenge me.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Hmm question. How long do you guys think it will take to complete the entire game? Meaning, finished all modes + SSE, collect all trophies, stickers, CDs, and unlock all characters and stages?



A solid 2 weeks..... to unlock EVERYTHING.......


----------



## Aman (Jan 16, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Hmm question. How long do you guys think it will take to complete the entire game? Meaning, finished all modes + SSE, collect all trophies, stickers, CDs, and unlock all characters and stages?


Depends on if you will complete everything right away or do the SSE and maybe characters first and do a whole bunch of VS and online battles in between, which most people will. I guess it depends on how hard they make it to unlock everything.

Don't really think that it's an important topic though. This game will have a ton of replay value and will last until the next Smash game for a lot of people. And considering how long the game has been in development, how big the team is and how important this game is to Nintendo (aka one of the most picky gaming companies there is), no one will be disappointed. Unless you have too high expectations of course, but then that's just your problem.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 16, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> A solid 2 weeks..... to unlock EVERYTHING.......



In our time or in-play time?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 16, 2008)

Mario said:


> People still say Beastly?
> 
> That's like a...



I can't help it...too much Street Fighter and Shoryuken forums.


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2008)

Is it the 3rd of feb this comes out?
I'm gonna own you guys with FALCO DRILL KICK BREAKER!!!!!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2008)

BlackSmoke said:


> Is it the 3rd of feb this comes out?
> I'm gonna own you guys with FALCO DRILL KICK BREAKER!!!!!!



...You..cannot even do something as simple as reading the topic title?

You know, I think the topic should stick to one title, just with dates listed.

We get a hell number of date questions every week :<


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 16, 2008)

BlackSmoke said:


> Is it the 3rd of feb this comes out?
> I'm gonna own you guys with FALCO DRILL KICK BREAKER!!!!!!



LOL, reading comprehension ftl.



			
				Shion said:
			
		

> Dude, this thread will be like a Sinus infection man.
> 
> Every other idiot who hasn't been to this thread that has a Wii will come HERE once the game is out requesting all sorts of battles and what not.
> 
> ...



Calm down son, the issue is being handled.

Official SSB NF Dojo for Friends Codes


----------



## K-deps (Jan 16, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> If you don't have a GCN memory card, it's ok unless your main is Falco, Ganon, etc...
> 
> If you don't have an SD card, me neither, so were both screwed...
> 
> ...



My main switches off between Marth and Sheik so if for some reason Marth isn't there I'm gonna go Sheik. I will probably still go Sheik anyway since I usually play Foxes pretty badly.

I never thought of training the way you do, I should start that with Sheik.

I have a few questions:

Are we playing 4 stock 8 min?
Are we doing a series and not just one game?
Are we playing on only no gimmick stages?

EDIT: Ok i just realized I really need Marth. I thought I could play good enough with Sheik but no. So i need MA MARF


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 16, 2008)

Aman said:


> Depends on if you will complete everything right away or do the SSE and maybe characters first and do a whole bunch of VS and online battles in between, which most people will. I guess it depends on how hard they make it to unlock everything.
> 
> Don't really think that it's an important topic though. This game will have a ton of replay value and will last until the next Smash game for a lot of people. And considering how long the game has been in development, how big the team is and how important this game is to Nintendo (aka one of the most picky gaming companies there is), no one will be disappointed. Unless you have too high expectations of course, but then that's just your problem.


Totally agree. I'm gonna enjoy every single thing about this game and will have fun getting everything piece by piece. 

I'm just wondering how fast everything would be unlocked if you played this game nonstop. Now assuming we have an annoying condition to unlocking (Mewtwo-style), that will definitely take some time.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Now assuming we have an annoying condition to unlocking (Mewtwo-style), that will definitely take some time.



Leaving the system on overnight does indeed help.


----------



## Caustic (Jan 16, 2008)

rough draft

New Commercial?
Looks like Olimar's Final Smash is revealed - he leaves in a rocket ship and everyone gets attacked by monsters, or something to that effect.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 16, 2008)

^Just as I figured what with the name of it.

Loving all these new commercials. 

Olimar swinging away from the Bulborb = awesome.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2008)

That's how he ENDS HIS DAY in Pikmin.

LOLZ SO CLEVER.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 16, 2008)

HERE

Youtube version of new commercial.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 16, 2008)

The best part of that trailer was definatly Mario getting pushed aside by Wario and Olimar.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 16, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> The best part of that trailer was definatly Mario getting pushed aside by Wario and Olimar.


I found it awesome how nearly everyone was getting pushed aside when their name came on the screen.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 17, 2008)

Zelda kicking Snake in the face was epic.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 17, 2008)

Can you blame her? He was goin' for the panty shot...


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah I would've been right there next to him. hehe


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 17, 2008)

New update, Olimar's End of Day Final Smash! 

_Wild beasts everywhere! Aaaah!
_


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 17, 2008)

what was the Cap. Fs....oh yeah...IT THE END OF THE WORLD!!!!!


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 17, 2008)

I knew that'd be todays. Nintendo seems to be keeping track of the leaks...


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 17, 2008)

That's a genius FS for Olimar. I can't see the movie though; is it a bunch of random monsters or is it just a hoard of grubdogs that trample everyone?


----------



## Seany (Jan 17, 2008)

So, i wonder if Bulborbs appear on every stage? 
I hope there's more creatures


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 17, 2008)

Captain Olimars Final Smash looks awesome. and I remember someone on here predicting it would be this.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 17, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> If you don't have a GCN memory card, it's ok unless your main is Falco, Ganon, etc...
> 
> If you don't have an SD card, me neither, so were both screwed...
> 
> ...


dont the data save on the wii


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 17, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Can you blame her? He was goin' for the panty shot...


Anyone could peek up Peach's skirt, but Snake went that extra mile and went for Zelda.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 17, 2008)

That's a very... interesting final smash.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 17, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> dont the data save on the wii



Yes, but the data is limited to 2000 Gb i think....

I have like, 600 left thanks to the games I bought and data already saved and what not...

So were gonna need an SD card for stages we create, etc. etc.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 17, 2008)

Chaps said:


> My main switches off between Marth and Sheik so if for some reason Marth isn't there I'm gonna go Sheik. I will probably still go Sheik anyway since I usually play Foxes pretty badly.
> 
> I never thought of training the way you do, I should start that with Sheik.
> 
> ...



Sorry for the DP.

Anyways, Chaps....

I don't really want to do the 8 mins... I think a 6 stock match is plenty...

Believe me... it WILL be over quickly... lol

And yes, a stage with no gimmicks (preferrably Final D if it stays for brawl).

And I leave the choice to you if you just want 1 mtahc. or like a best out of 3 or something....

I would like it to be out of 3, cuz 1 match doesn't really prove much... (there are lucky kills and stuff).


----------



## Aman (Jan 17, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Yes, but the data is limited to 2000 Gb i think....


If only. **


----------



## FFLN (Jan 17, 2008)

Aman said:


> If only. **



Seconded.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 17, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Yes, but the data is limited to 2000 Gb i think....



Is that why the Wii needs cards to store data, while the 360 and PS3 which have a smaller number than that do not? 

You clearly made an error there, amigo.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 17, 2008)

Wii's memory sucks, which is why I only have a few channels, and like four VC games


----------



## K-deps (Jan 17, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Sorry for the DP.
> 
> Anyways, Chaps....
> 
> ...



Sounds good to me. 
6 stock best out of 3 
On Final D (if it's in)


----------



## Jazz (Jan 17, 2008)

No gimmicks?  where's the fun in that

You guys bore me...


----------



## Ignis Solus (Jan 17, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> Captain Olimars Final Smash looks awesome. and I remember someone on here predicting it would be this.



My version included his spaceship.

EDIT: Mine was just his spaceship crashing into the field, and that's how Olimar's official FS ends.



link

Mario, if you want gimmicks, fight me.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 17, 2008)

man i really like olimar's final smash i looks tight except its not good in a one on one match


----------



## Jazz (Jan 17, 2008)

Fuck Yeah!

Pikimin Other World, Brinstar, and Pokemon stages all the time!

XD


----------



## Shirker (Jan 17, 2008)

Something that's been bugging me about online play actually. From what I've seen and the info Sakurai has told us so far, it seems like there won't be a way to choose options on WiFi mode. Even on friends play, all I've seen is stages and characters. I hope this isn't the case, but it seems like the most you can get out of it is basic 2:00 time mode. Did I miss something?


----------



## Jazz (Jan 17, 2008)

Probab;y just 2:00

Which is more than enough time to whup ass *coughShioncough*


----------



## Ignis Solus (Jan 17, 2008)

Mario said:


> Fuck Yeah!
> 
> Pikimin Other World, Brinstar, and Pokemon stages all the time!
> 
> XD






GO KIRBY!


----------



## Jazz (Jan 17, 2008)

BTW, I have yet to see Kirby as Wario

I BET IT WOULD LOOK COOL


----------



## Shirker (Jan 17, 2008)

Mario said:


> Probab;y just 2:00
> 
> Which is more than enough time to whup ass *coughShioncough*



dang . Ah well, still enough to own people all day long!


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 17, 2008)

This is Sakurai we're talking about.

There will be, without doubt, VS mode options online. It'll probably be similar to Mario Kart in that it chooses the rules at random based on pre-selected individual preferences.

Absolutely no way it'll just be 2:00 min matches.



That's a lot of time to just choose your character and stage. Too long.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Jan 17, 2008)

Mario said:


> BTW, I have yet to see Kirby as Wario
> 
> I BET IT WOULD LOOK COOL



IT WILL BE COOL


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 17, 2008)

Mario said:


> BTW, I have yet to see Kirby as Wario
> 
> I BET IT WOULD LOOK COOL



Though I wonder if Overalls Wario gives Kirby a different hat.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 17, 2008)

Mario said:


> BTW, I have yet to see Kirby as Wario
> 
> I BET IT WOULD LOOK COOL





EDIT: Sh*t, someone beat me to it!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 17, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> This is Sakurai we're talking about.
> 
> There will be, without doubt, VS mode options online. It'll probably be similar to Mario Kart in that it chooses the rules at random based on pre-selected individual preferences.
> 
> ...



man, I hope you're right


----------



## Jazz (Jan 17, 2008)

Just as planned.

It does look cool


----------



## eD (Jan 17, 2008)

Perfect scored very well reserved!

I can't wait for this game... I want to use all the characters... beat everyone up... awww


----------



## Jazz (Jan 17, 2008)

You won't beat me


----------



## Akuma (Jan 17, 2008)

C Falc or Marth tommarow.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 17, 2008)

Devil Akuma said:


> C Falc or Marth tommarow.


I doubt we'll get another character this week, but I'm sure we'll get one next week. And I'm guessing we'll get a newcomer next.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 17, 2008)

I see Sheik is back. My cousins won't be disappointed then. 

And that final smash is......uh......interesting.


----------



## Xell (Jan 18, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxY8yQRJW08[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 18, 2008)

Sticker Power-ups is our update.
*
Stickers:  More than meets the eyes.*


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Nooo! What a waste of good stickers!*

Tenshi, that is the topic title. Nothing else will suffice.


----------



## zeroakatsuki (Jan 18, 2008)

i want it to have all the characters in the world from every cartoon series that ever existed. Now that would be the coolest game.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 18, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> *Nooo! What a waste of good stickers!*
> 
> Tenshi, that is the topic title. Nothing else will suffice.


Oh I... con quer.


----------



## Caustic (Jan 18, 2008)

I guess this is the "method for powering yourself up as needed to do battle with the Subspace Army?a method that has not been seen before." mentioned in the "Team"/Co-Op SSE update.

I was wondering what it would be.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 18, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> *Nooo! What a waste of good stickers!*
> 
> Tenshi, that is the topic title. Nothing else will suffice.



No..use my punning line


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 18, 2008)

So how exactly do we get these power-ups? Is it like we place them on the trophy base then we play through SSE and collect them to gain the power-up?


----------



## Masurao (Jan 18, 2008)

This was an interesting update....I also wonder how it will work out. I'm actually surprised Sakurai added something like this..not saying I'm disappointed though.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 18, 2008)

hmmm Sticker power ups seems awesome you should be able to use them in vs. that would have been awesome.

and to people who play with no items and no gimmicks -.- I mean cmon its Smash its not supposed to be a regular fighting game its supposed to be a fun fighting game with lots of chaos. putting it with no items and no gimmicks just makes the game very boring.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 18, 2008)

Now this game's a freakin' RPG too. 

Sakurai's a god.

Never thought I would be saying stickers are cool. Thus the title.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 18, 2008)

Hm, I hope SE offers enough hours of gameplay and has a high enough replay value in order to make collecting an endless amount of stickers worthwhile. If it is, I welcome this new idea with open arms. Hope we get a new SE clip soon.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 18, 2008)

if this affected the game itself, like general brawls... it would change the game completely


----------



## Shirker (Jan 18, 2008)

Well, Sakurai has owned us again, something he's been good at since he's started updating. The RPG element adds another cool element to the game. Can't wait to get to Mario's parts in the game and be a regular flaming torch


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 18, 2008)

Omg...at first when I heard there were trophies AND stickers I was like...fuck that I already hated collecting trophies and stickers now too?! how lame

but now...

omg! never expected something like that..this is gonna be so awesome! I hope it only counts for SE mode and I hope it gives enough gameplay to actually be worth customizing for this is really awesome.

But I don't want it to count for VS modes otherwise you could really be screwed over just because someone has all kinds of awesome rare stickers...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok.... look closer my friend^^^

He saidc it would only be effective in the Subspace Emissary mode.

They will NOT be effective in any other VS. mode, which includes WiFi as well.

So SE enemies are screwed.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 18, 2008)

The stickers are probably a necessity in the Intense difficulty.

You'd have to be pretty hardcore to try and beat it without them, probably....

...

I'm totally doing that after my first Subspace run through.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 18, 2008)

Take this as you guys will:

In the difficulty selection screenshot from today's update, I just noticed that it lists a percent completion:

The cursor is over Sky World and if all we know already is any indication, that's the second level of Subspace (after Petey boss fight) in which Mario and Pit team-up

And it says...*3% done*.

Now, obviously every level won't be worth 3% (because you'd only reach 99% completion if true)....but I think this is a pretty good indication of Subspace's length.

It's probably 25+ levels. And that...would be totally awesome.

Now, it could also be the percent completion for solely Sky World. But that would only make the game even longer since I'm sure it only saves once you've reached some sort of checkpoint. 

Either way, it's too early to tell but Subspace is sounding more and more awesome.

Kirby Super Star revival with Smash = win.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow, now I'm starting to think that Smash deserved their 40/40 rating rather than Famitsu giving it a 40 simply because its Smash Bros.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 18, 2008)

I like todays update. seems pretty awesome


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 18, 2008)

it awesome that we can use the stiker to power up the characters


----------



## Jazz (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah, more POWER!!!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 18, 2008)

From neogaf and ChildPlay

according to famitsu you will need no more less then 240 hours to complete the single player adventure mode with all characters

·some figures will appear as assist trophies if you gain them

· A boss in Submissary is from the fire emblem series. He does not fight but he summons monsters.

· Boss rush mode after clearing Submissary.

· You will need 240 hours to clear submissary with every character available.

· Bowser, Dedede and Wario also appear as bosses in the submissary mode.. they are beeing mind controlled

· If you have a save data of ssbm you will get special trophies, BGM etc.

· same with super mario galaxy and some other wii games


----------



## Bender (Jan 18, 2008)

in game informer it said that this game might come out on February 10th


----------



## K-deps (Jan 18, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> in game informer it said that this game might come out on February 10th



As in the delay was a lie???


----------



## Akuma (Jan 18, 2008)

Chaps said:


> As in the delay was a lie???


dont listen to game informer, false info galore, and there terrible at reviews.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> From neogaf and One
> 
> according to famitsu you will need no more less then 240 hours to complete the single player adventure mode with all characters
> 
> ...




Oh my, I do think the 240 thing is outrageous. Do they mean from stage 1 to the final stage with a certain character? I just plan on playing it with the games recommended characters unless I feel like using the free play mode the game seems to have. Going through the game with the characters they toss at you at first seems like it will be a couple of hours long. Nowhere near 50 lolz

As for the FE boss, that sounds a lot like Ephidel or Nergal, I forget which. One of them has the power to summon dragons.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 18, 2008)

> If you have a save data of ssbm you will get special trophies, BGM etc.



Wait how do you get data from SSBM if your on a gamecube memory card .


----------



## kewlmyc (Jan 18, 2008)

I like the fact that they added RPG elements to SSE.  Very nice.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 18, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> in game informer it said that this game might come out on February 10th



LOL, they finalized that issue for stores and subscribers way before the delay came out.  Thus is the sucky part about print mags nowadays.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 18, 2008)

And the fact Game Informer sucks.

I only read credible game mags


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 18, 2008)

Devil Akuma said:


> Wait how do you get data from SSBM if your on a gamecube memory card .


Wii has a Game Cube port. Complete with memory card and controller slots.

I hope the reward for having Super Mario Galaxy data is awesome. Hopefully some tracks from the OST get added to Brawl. :]


----------



## Jazz (Jan 18, 2008)

Holy shit, rofl


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 18, 2008)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Wii has a Game Cube port. Complete with memory card and controller slots.
> 
> I hope the reward for having Super Mario Galaxy data is awesome. Hopefully some tracks from the OST get added to Brawl. :]



Yeah! Or maybe some kind of costume for Mario like a bee costume? Its possible.

Also, i assume they mean 240 hours by all the different ways you can playthrough it maybe? for crazy completionists.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Jan 18, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Yeah! Or maybe some kind of costume for Mario like a bee costume? Its possible.



Bee Mario costume or Communist Flying Mario colors sound probable.

Boo Mario is better than both of those, though. :]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 18, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> ? If you have a save data of ssbm you will get special trophies, BGM etc.
> 
> ? same with super mario galaxy and some other wii games


great i hate wend games requare a save data to get someting


----------



## kewlmyc (Jan 18, 2008)

Mario said:


> Holy shit, rofl



Lol, he must feel like a dick now.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 18, 2008)

I want my stickers NOW!


----------



## K-deps (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey guys according the brawl central there gonna be another playable demo and the world hobby fair pt 2 or something like that.
In other words more impressions on Brawl.


nice!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 18, 2008)

YES!!!^^^

We get to see more Final Smashes!!!

Dude, Olimar, ZSS, Zelda, Shiek, Wario anyone?

Complete Rape.

So yeah, today's update is crazy info.

I bet we will need all that power for some bosses....


----------



## Masaki (Jan 18, 2008)

I laughed on the inside seeing today's update.

(Shion, hosting JUS if you want to play)


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 18, 2008)

Can't Masaki, sorry.

I injured my right hand while boxing practice...

I'm currently typing with only my left hand...

My right hand is all casted and crap...


----------



## Masaki (Jan 18, 2008)

Damn, that sucks.

Ah well, it'll be a while before I can play again...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 18, 2008)

Mario said:


> Holy shit, rofl


The YouTube version (posted on previous pages) was even more laughable.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey...here's the information on the Jap. site and something that it might be delay again...

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=I1KwwePQLkQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2008)

Sage for DavCube.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 18, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> Hey...here's the information on the Jap. site and something that it might be delay again...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=I1KwwePQLkQ[/YOUTUBE]



That was an interesting video imo. I hope they end up pushing the release date up...though it probably won't happen.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 18, 2008)

According to Brawl Central there have been 2 reports of a Black Charizard.

Shiny costume confirmed?


EDIT: There is a Black Squirtle when playing with blue trainer.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 18, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Sage for DavCube.



I gotta find a quote.....


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 18, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> That was an interesting video imo. I hope they end up pushing the release date up...though it probably won't happen.



same. everything he said was very interesting. It does make a lot of since about the wifi and stuff, but i doubt an increase in the release date to.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 18, 2008)

ZeroBelow said:


> same. everything he said was very interesting. It does make a lot of since about the wifi and stuff, but i doubt an increase in the release date to.



offtopic: I challenge u to a fight!  DBZBT3

021596499606


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 18, 2008)

I really wish I could. I haven't massacred anyone since I moved back into the dorms on campus, sorry. It'll have to be another day. Just kidding boasting not my thing, but my dorm does lack the requirement for online play.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 18, 2008)

ZeroBelow said:


> I really wish I could. I haven't massacred anyone since I moved back into the dorms on campus, sorry. It'll have to be another day. Just kidding boasting not my thing, but my dorm does lack the requirement for online play.



God darn it...I already entered your friend code.  well...just pm me from a challege.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 18, 2008)

I'll be sure to get somewhere where I can get on line and challenge u as soon as possible


----------



## Uchiha Scorphion (Jan 19, 2008)

hi ^^ about the game
do you know if we're going to be able to play across the net ( i don't think so, but i hope so =D)
coz i only know 2 other families who play it and only 1 of em has a wii..


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 19, 2008)

well if you checked the site, you just might find your answer...

 = *REMEMBER IT*


----------



## graysocks (Jan 19, 2008)

I have kept up with the updates since day 1 and am a part of the uk melee competitive scene so i look forward to this damn game with much anticipation O_O


----------



## Ronin (Jan 19, 2008)

I was reading some comments on youtube about what people think about wavedashing and the likes of it. Does anyone here use wd competitively during actual bouts, and do you find it fair or cheap? 

Personally I use it when I can since I'm not a seasoned vet and I can catch my opponent off guard when I do it.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 19, 2008)

Of all the cheapness in Smash Bros, I don't see why wavedashing is even mentioned along those lines. It's a parlor trick that as far as I'm concerned is easily solvable with a proper kick to the face.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

The Original said:


> I was reading some comments on youtube about what people think about wavedashing and the likes of it. Does anyone here use wd competitively during actual bouts, and do you find it fair or cheap?
> 
> Personally I use it when I can since I'm not a seasoned vet and I can catch my opponent off guard when I do it.



I wavedash like a bitch.

Doesn't matter if I am facing a veteran or a new guy, I wavedash, Fox Trot, L Cancel, you name it.

I find wavedashing only fair when facing another guy who can wavedash.

When vsing those who can't, then it is fairly cheap.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 19, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I wavedash like a bitch.
> 
> Doesn't matter if I am facing a veteran or a new guy, I wavedash, Fox Trot, L Cancel, you name it.
> 
> ...



I believe that one, when I began to play competitively at my school campus I was raped, and shed tears on the inside. I thought melee was such a simple game and didnt know of the advanced techniques associated with it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2008)

Said "advanced techniques" = glitches and exploits.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 19, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Said "advanced techniques" = glitches and exploits.



Exactly. All of which are thankfully gone in Brawl


----------



## Akuma (Jan 19, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Said "advanced techniques" = glitches and exploits.




OMG wtf, I sware to god if online fuckers start doing this shit, Ill wont play online.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 19, 2008)

There's no wave dashing in Brawl so no one needs to worry about that anymore. 

All the new Whobby demo stuff for those interested:


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

So... are ALL the glitches that were in melee, gone in Brawl?

Wavedashing, Fox Trotting, Wall of Pain, etc.?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 19, 2008)

Wall of Pain?

If Fox trotting is the Fox down+B shine exploit, then yeah, he can't abuse that at all anymore.


----------



## Solar Bankai (Jan 19, 2008)

Wall of Pain was mostly Jigglypuff, was it not?  Or am I mistaking it for something else....


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Wall of Pain?
> 
> *If Fox trotting is the Fox down+B shine exploit, then yeah, he can't abuse that at all anymore*.



Are you for realz?

Holy crap.

Im more pro than Tenshi.

Fox-trotting is a dash forward, return the analog stick to neutral, and dash forward again. 

Repeat as many times as you like. 

The timing is different for every character but easy to pick up. 

Fox-trotting can also be performed by jump-canceling your dash into a wavedash and then restarting the run animation, and by dash-canceling your run into another dash.

And what you're saying is that I can't shine anyone anymore?

Or...

Please give an example.

Back on topic:

Wall of Pain is specifically for Jigglypuff.

What it does is a continuous chain of back kicks from jigglypuff while short hopping or just using her jump.

Kirby has a similar one, called fence of pain.

Same concept, but it has more holes than the Jigglypuff one.

Hence, Fence of Pain.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 19, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Are you for realz?
> (Edited to reduce rediculously long post that could have been much shorter lol)



Yes, in interviews w/ Sakurai and crew they stated that all these exploits are gone, and will not be usable in way, shape, or form, in Brawl. This was further confirmed by people who have played the demo.

And using these things doesn't make you "pro" by any means at all lmao. It makes you a cheater/exploiter .


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

So.... I can't "shine" with Fox anymore?^^^


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 19, 2008)

This thread has a detailed report on all of the major "advance techniques" and normal techniques still left in the game. 

Also includes an in-depth character report from the E for All demo.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 19, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> So.... I can't "shine" with Fox anymore?^^^



You can, but it's been nerfed hardcore, and doesn't seem to be much worth to it anymore.

According to some ppl on smash boards, Fox may not even be top tier anymore.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

Fox is still gonna be one of the higher tiers though.

The summary this guy gave was pretty good.

But... "shining" was one of my more "ending a fight" sort of move.

If it still has the same results as it did in melee, then I will be so damn glad.

He didn't change that much though, which is a huge pain in the ass gone for me.

He will definately still be my main.

...along with sonic, and pit.

Another thing... THANK FUCK that Peach's down smash is weakened... thank god.....


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 19, 2008)

well i dont like that link dont have his semi spike on his spin attack but at least his attacks are quicker and have les lag


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

He really needed a little bit of speed, right?^^^

His bomb recovery is a damn lifesaver for him.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 19, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> He really needed a little bit of speed, right?^^^
> 
> His bomb recovery is a damn lifesaver for him.



Link was possibly the slowest elf i've come in contact with in the gaming world. However he did get the job done.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 19, 2008)

The Original said:


> Link was possibly the slowest elf i've come in contact with in the gaming world. However he did get the job done.


that because link is not an elf he is a hylian


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

...Whats the difference?^^^


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm glad wavedashing is gone... cuz I can't do it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2008)

Lol @ Ness supposedly not being playable in Brawl.

"Do you remember Ness?"

I lol'd hard.

A shitstorm is brewing in some areas of the interbutt over it.

Also, some paper states something about 48 characters in Brawl.

Oh, jibberish Japanese text and the whole shitstorm that is "translating" that jibberish.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 19, 2008)

My translator gave me a summary of that the image says. Here's what he had to say: 
The top paragraph simply says that compared to Melee's 25 character roster, this time around Brawl will have 48 characters, nearly twice as much as Melee. 

The next paragraph talks about Snake being included in the game and how it's sort of a crossover in fighting from a different series and not just Nintendo. But it mentions he was in a similar crossover fighting game a while ago called Dream Mix. Then it mentions Sonic and how he's also in a Nintendo/Mario game (Olympics). And Lucas is mentioned as he was going to be in Melee, but because the game didnt come out for the GBA in time, he wasn't in Melee.

We're not even sure if this image is real of fake, but that's what the text says. 
------------------------------------


well they were 26 if you counted shiek but if they dint count shiek,ZSS,and the pokemon 48 character would be awesome and 52 counting shiek,zelda and the pokemons(not counting PT)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2008)

from zanheinin said:
			
		

> Yes, please be patient in waiting for the translation, it's really blurry and I can't make out some sections. But basically, from what I can see, the first paragraph is
> 
> Super Smash Bros. Brawl, other than Snake, Sonic, Dedede etc., old version fans hope that characters who made an appearance in past games will also participate in the battle. The previous installment, Melee, had a character count of 25, but this time (blurry) by 48 characters, has amounted to over double of that. (math?)
> Then it gets a little blurry, but it's something about categories and models.
> ...



IF this newspaper is true, then it seems there really is 48 characters.

That's 13 more characters than I would be content with as the minimum number.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 19, 2008)

There are 24 characters on the site.  If there are 48 in the game, I"M MAKIN PERDICSHUNS!

Returning:

Falco
C. Falcon
Roy
Luigi
Possibly Ganondorf

Newcomers:

Well, Knuckles would be good, even if he was a Sonic clone.

I dunno about the rest


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 19, 2008)

Mario said:


> There are 24 characters on the site.  If there are 48 in the game, I"M MAKIN PERDICSHUNS!
> 
> Returning:
> 
> ...


Well, Knuckles wouldnt be a Sonic clone, he would be more focused on power instead of speed. And can be very different imo.

Anyway...

Here's who I hope that's in the game.

C.Falcon
Black Shadow
Ganondorf with a sword and TP desing, god he was sexy there.
Hector(From fire emblem, dude with a huge axe, 'nuff said"P)
Ryu from street fighter.
Isaac(Golden Sun)
Kamina!(Fat chance)
Dark Samus(Not a clone, there's an entire moveset on smashboards, very phazon based)
Lucario.

Just from the top from my head, I can come up with more if i'll think about it.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

Sora?^^^

Marth?

Luigi?

Also, eversince Shiek was added, 3 more character slots are yet to be filled on the smash site.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 19, 2008)

If there are really 48 then that is almost bordering on too much but I'll take it. 

I think Sora would be really cool for Brawl, his moves would fit in nicely.


I'm still waiting for Marth.....


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 19, 2008)

48 characters is beyond amazing. That's fucking incredible.

But I do wonder if that includes Sheik, the different Pokemon, and Zero Suit Samus (assuming she isn't accessible other than Final Smash). 

Even if so, that's still 44 damn characters. 

And now I'm off to compose my dream roster. 


"Shion" said:


> Also, eversince Shiek was added, 3 more character slots are yet to be filled on the smash site.


What?

I hope you don't mean there's only 3 veterans left because of Sheik's location in the Veteran list.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2008)

He means that the line she started isn't full and even, methinks.


----------



## Xell (Jan 19, 2008)

Were there 48 characters on that list of characters from a while back?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 19, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> He means that the line she started isn't full and even, methinks.


I hope so.

But yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if the veteran list is never even.

I'm predicting 23 veterans (including Sheik), myself (everyone except Roy, Dr. Mario, Pichu).



Xell said:


> Were there 48 characters on that list of characters from a while back?


The really crazy one? 53 characters, I believe.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

Goddamn....^^^

Dude, thats alot of new characters!!!!

there is still hope for megaman and simon belmont.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, I use to be firmly against an overabundance of characters, but seeing how much their trying to even out Brawl, I'm welcoming idea. If that 48 character thing is true, that's be great. Don't get me wrong, I think a fair few of the characters we've got are awesome, but I find myself unsatisfied with the roster as a whole.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 19, 2008)

I want bomberman so bad


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

When I play Melee, I see out charater roster kind of small....

Lol, I mean, I only choose like, 3 characters out of the whole bunch.

With 48 characters, I will choose like, 6 of them!!!!!

hahaha


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 19, 2008)

Just realized that they definitely don't count Sheik as a separate character because then they wouldn't have said 25 for Melee but 26. 

If they don't count Sheik, then it's at least 45.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 19, 2008)

-Bomberman, I can see that.
-MegaMan, gonna be complicated in my opinion its like kirby and samus having angry sex and making a baby
-Sora, too much, I would cry with joy if that were to happen


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 19, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Just realized that they definitely don't count Sheik as a separate character because then they wouldn't have said 25 for Melee but 26.
> 
> If they don't count Sheik, then it's at least 45.


but we dont know if the 48 count shiek as a character it could be 52 characters and not counting ZSS,Shiek,and PT 3 pokemons to make 48


----------



## jkingler (Jan 19, 2008)

Simon/Alucard/Axe Armor XD
Bomberman
Megaman/Protoman/Zero/Bass/etc.

Would love any/all of those, as unlikely as they may be.

But I truly think that Hunter Rundas from MP3: Corruption would be badass. Anyone disagree?


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 19, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Hunter Rundas from MP3: Corruption would be badass. Anyone disagree?



O hell yes, Rundas ftw


----------



## jkingler (Jan 19, 2008)

Me said:
			
		

> Simon/Alucard/Axe Armor XD
> Bomberman
> Megaman/Protoman/Zero/Bass/etc.
> 
> ...





			
				Falco-san said:
			
		

> O hell yes, Rundas ftw


Glad I am not the only one.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't even know who Rundas IS.....

But I don't think he will be in.

To me, it looks like Btrawl is concentrating on adding characters that they coudn't add in Melee or the original SSB.

Also, adding characters who deserve some glory.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 19, 2008)

I hated it it in MP3 when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 When I had to kill him


----------



## jkingler (Jan 19, 2008)

x

Rundas is pretty much a kickass Iceman bounty hunter.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 19, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> x
> 
> Rundas is pretty much a kickass Iceman bounty hunter.



He's freaking awesome thats what he is..

He would be such a awesome character for Brawl.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

I see....

and you guys think this guy deserves a spot in Brawl?

lemme ask a question.. why do you guys think he is so awesome?


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a complete picture of the entire character list on my phone, anyone wanna see it


----------



## Jazz (Jan 19, 2008)

You guys aren't being realistic with your suggestions


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 19, 2008)

48 characters!?

If that does happen Brawl might be the next MvC2 except with no Sentinel but just as broken of a game.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 19, 2008)

ZeroBelow said:


> I have a complete picture of the entire character list on my phone, anyone wanna see it


Post it or don't bring it up at all.

As always with SSB, there will be serious characters and there will be novelty characters.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> 48 characters!?
> 
> If that does happen Brawl might be the next MvC2 except with no Sentinel but just as broken of a game.



I don't think the word "broken" should be in there.

I believe "epic" would fit.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 19, 2008)

In my eyes Melee was pretty broken.  Plenty of useless characters there.


----------



## Solar Bankai (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, we KNOW that Ganondorf is back, that was stated a while back by the Zelda producer (he also confirmed Sheik back then too)

I hope Captain Falcon makes it back.

And Metroid Characters.  Not the hunters, but characters like Dark Samus/Ridley.


----------



## Midomaru (Jan 19, 2008)

Final fantasy characters should be in it. 

And i think there is a possibility of Golden Sun characters.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 19, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Post it or don't bring it up at all.
> 
> As always with SSB, there will be serious characters and there will be novelty characters.



Gosh, u dont have to be so uptight.


*Spoiler*: _Complete Picture List_ 





sorry for the small size.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 19, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> In my eyes Melee was pretty broken.  Plenty of useless characters there.



I would definitely not call it broken. I just don't see what's so broken about it. Almost all the characters in the game I've seen being used in the competitive seen.


----------



## MagicBreaker (Jan 19, 2008)

48 characters? That sounds nice, but keep in mind the source came from the japanese newspaper (never heard of it). 

Actually, 48 characters is most likely. As long they include Isaac and couple of new female chracters in this game, I'm pretty satified with the roster.


----------



## Noah (Jan 19, 2008)

48 characters now? That means I can put up my false hope again! 

Mike Jo--ah, screw it. I don't need that damn rapper's head slapped into a post again.

Guess I'll hope for Agent J or Wart instead.


----------



## MagicBreaker (Jan 19, 2008)

ZeroBelow said:


> Gosh, u dont have to be so uptight.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Complete Picture List_
> ...



Are you talking about this?


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 19, 2008)

Yep. ............


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

Dude... that picture is like the fakest thing I have ever seen.....

Why the hell does lucas look like he is cell shaded?

And wtf? Is that Samurai Goroh next to Captain Falcon?

LOL


----------



## Solar Bankai (Jan 19, 2008)

Is that Samurai Goroh beside Captain Falcon?  If so, instant lol.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 19, 2008)

MagicBreaker said:


> Are you talking about this?



That is obviously fake on so many levels. For 1, I see Waluigi, an AT, next to Wario.


----------



## Twilit (Jan 19, 2008)

48Chars /EJACULATION


If we seriously get that many, I want:

Ray 01
Megaman
Zero
Knuckles


To be honest, I'd be happy...O_o


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Dude... that picture is like the fakest thing I have ever seen.....
> 
> *Why the hell does lucas look like he is cell shaded?
> 
> ...



I quoted myself



Endiss said:


> Is that Samurai Goroh beside Captain Falcon?  If so, instant lol.



^^^



Kiba Inuzuka said:


> That is obviously fake on so many levels. For 1, I see Waluigi, an AT, next to Wario.



LOL!!!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 19, 2008)

Midomaru said:


> Final fantasy characters should be in it.
> 
> And i think there is a possibility of Golden Sun characters.



Not really...dissidia will be much better for FF chars...no need to downgrade em for smash .


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Not really...dissidia will be much better for FF chars...no need to downgrade em for smash .



I think you mean there is no need to downgrade the win of Smash with FF characters >:3


----------



## Sharingan2000 (Jan 19, 2008)

48 ? I want more, gimme more, more, more, more 

48 is still alot of character but I was kind of hoping for 50+...

A Smash Bros game can have like, unlimited potential, because the game is not based on 1 world like an anime game would...There's hundred and hundred of games...like I said Unlimited potential...They could probably put 100+ character in the game if they wanted (if they had enough time and space)

Every one of us must have a bunch of character that they would want in the game and when they add up, we could easily get a 100+ character game 

1 thing I would like them to do is when they take a character(hero or villain) from a game to put him in a SB game, they should atleast add 1 other character that can related to him/her...Like, Snake is in the game but he's the only one from the Metal Gear world so no enemies to fight against...they should add one bad guy for him, like, i don't know, Ocelot maybe..

Ike is alone too...The Black Knight or Ashnard would be a great addition for him...

my point is they should always add atleast 2 characters from a game so that no character feels "out of place" I'm sure everyone was like WTF when they heard that Snake was in...

now for my character wish list :

Fire Emblem: Black Knight, The Laguz Kings(they could transform in-game or as a Final Smash), and maybe Volke too.

Metal Gear: Ocelot, Gray Fox(the ninja guy) should have been playable 

Sonic: Tales and Shadow.

Breath of Fire : Ryu, Nina and Karn...Ryu could transform into a Dragon as his Final Smash

Donkey Kong : Dixie..and CRANKY lol

Pokemon : I think they shoul try to incorporate Evolution for the pokemon...like Pikachu grabs the Smash Ball, use it, then a little cutscene shows Pikachu using a Thunder Stone to Evolve into Raichu and then create a big ThunderStorm that hit almost anything on the stage..after that he would stay in Raichu form for the rest of the match with a new set of moves...

endless possibillity really

still, Brawl will be a great game no matter what.


----------



## Noah (Jan 19, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Not really...dissidia will be much better for FF chars...no need to downgrade smash for them .



Couldn't help but notice a typo in there. Don't worry, it's all fixed now.


----------



## Akira (Jan 19, 2008)

My fingers are crossed for another MGS character who ISN'T Raiden.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 19, 2008)

No nope , smash includes way to few moves for FF chars....have you guys even seen dissidia?

And smash is great cause it's just smash , it's chars if compared to FF chars mostly pale in comparison (except snake). So no no matter what chars you use smash can't be downgraded but the chars themselves sure can if you do add em...i mean for example the pokemon trainer can only use like 6 moves with each pokemon when in the games those same pokemon can do 30+ moves.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2008)

So if this title is 100% correct then that would make my prediction a while back really close. I predicted at least 50 characters.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 19, 2008)

Chaps said:


> I would definitely not call it broken. I just don't see what's so broken about it. Almost all the characters in the game I've seen being used in the competitive seen.



Forgot how many characters were in Melee but take a look at the major tournament placings. The numbers of Fox, Falco, and Marth winning majors are astounding. Now if you increase the number of characters so high like say...48, developers can't really tweak and test every single character to make it balance for example like MvC2 and CvS2 with their huge roster size. MvC2 is well known for its crazy brokeness but a lot of people still play it competetively. CvS2 ain't as bad but you gotta admit that it's a little broken considering every top placing major teams has Sagat and Blanka in it.

Another good example is Pokemon. The game has what...like 400+ Pokemon to choose from and if you narrow it down the tier list for the OU (Overused) Pokemon it comes close to about 20 or so Pokemon.

All fighting games are broken, it just depends on you and the majority of players who play can tolerate with the brokeness. Look at Hokuto no Ken that game has got to be the most broken game I've ever seen but it still gets some turn outs at tournaments. 

Then again this only really matters and shows a bigger difference in competetive play so it'll be a blast for casual players to have a huge roster.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> No nope , smash includes way to few moves for FF chars....have you guys even seen dissidia?
> 
> And smash is great cause it's just smash , it's chars if compared to FF chars mostly pale in comparison (except snake). So no no matter what chars you use smash can't be downgraded but the chars themselves sure can if you do add em...i mean for example the pokemon trainer can only use like 6 moves with each pokemon when in the games those same pokemon can do 30+ moves.



Are you implying Mario pales to shit Nomura characters like Karudo and Squall?

You best apologize.


----------



## Noah (Jan 19, 2008)

There is no such thing as downgrading to Smash's level. 

I don't care what game/series you're from. When you make the transition to Smash, you are not downgraded to fit in Smash. You are Smashified. And that can only make something awesomeX5000.

....except, of course, in the case of 99% of Nomura's characters. They only get as far as "Eh, they're alright now."


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 19, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Are you implying Mario pales to shit Nomura characters like Karudo and Squall?
> 
> You best apologize.



Karudo no but Squall yes , he's my fav char ever and actually has a story and character development. 

Mario is nothing as a char,he has no personality and him being liked is based solely to his games having decent gameplay. He's like a ball or a spaceship that you have fun playing with but you can't be interested in on a deeper level. I doubt anyone has a proper opinion about mario....he's just this crazy jumping humanlike thing in a plummer suit....way too simple to even be in the same ballpark with FF chars. ( and especially the protagonists)


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

Dude, those characters are in completely different worlds...^^^

Squall and the other FF characters have guns, swords, etc.

mario has stars that make him invincible and a flower that spits out fire....

You just can't compare the two.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Karudo no but Squall yes , he's my fav char ever and actually has a story and character development.
> 
> Mario is nothing as a char,he has no personality and him being liked is based solely to his games having decent gameplay. He's like a ball or a spaceship that you have fun playing with but you can't be interested in on a deeper level. I doubt anyone has a proper opinion about mario....he's just this crazy jumping humanlike thing in a plummer suit....way too simple to even be in the same ballpark with FF chars. ( and especially the protagonists)



Rage mode rising.....

Saying his games have decent gameplay was probably the silliest thing you said. His games are the high caliber of games, my good man. Considering *two* of his games are the best selling games ever confirms this.

Most people have a proper opinion of Mario, as he is the image of video games and is the most know character in gaming. The people who don't hold him higher either hate him [these people need to have some limbs detached] or masculine macho-esqe fuckerteers who think he's too kiddy.

People who don't like Mario shouldn't be playing hardcore games, period =/


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 19, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Dude, those characters are in completely different worlds...^^^
> 
> Squall and the other FF characters have guns, swords, etc.
> 
> ...



I'm not comparing em on the "what can they fight with" department , i'm comparing their character development their personalities their characteristics as humans...as existences in their worlds...and mario has none of that...he IS what he fights with and that makes him an empty character. Why does mario fight? To save peach...yeah that was simply a primative idea that back in the day where mario was new could pass....and it hasn't changed still. Now we're used to games showing the char's deepest motives evolve during the game by means of story development. It shouldn't be just cause it's fun or just cause the game says so...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

By the looks of it then, Mario has a "helpful" personality.

He likes to save people and be in the center of attention.

Is that enough for you, or would you like to know his dick size too?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 19, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Rage mode rising.....
> 
> Saying his games have decent gameplay was probably the silliest thing you said. His games are the high caliber of games, my good man. Considering *two* of his games are the best selling games ever confirms this.
> 
> ...


You didn't get what i meant. Opinion about his *personality*. But i doubt he even has one...that's how simple he is. Mario is the image of games to the either uninformed or the ones who got into games because of him so don't generalize pls...but yeah again that says nothing about them thinking of him as an entity and not as a fun toy car to play with.



"Shion" said:


> By the looks of it then, Mario has a "helpful" personality.
> 
> He likes to save people and be in the center of attention.
> 
> Is that enough for you, or would you like to know his dick size too?



No , that's nothing , that's not personality that's what a 4th grader would describe his dog as on a writing class....and yeah its actually a pretty accurate description .
 I'm talking about depth of character here. Not about simple minded traits to make someone likable.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 19, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> I'm not comparing em on the "what can they fight with" department , i'm comparing their character development their personalities their characteristics as humans...as existences in their worlds...and mario has none of that...he IS what he fights with and that makes him an empty character. Why does mario fight? To save peach...yeah that was simply a primative idea that back in the day where mario was new could pass....and it hasn't changed still. Now we're used to games showing the char's deepest motives evolve during the game by means of story development. It shouldn't be just cause it's fun or just cause the game says so...



What?  Mario is never meant to be deep or have some insane twisted plot development.  The genius of his character is that he is simple and that people of all demographics can enjoy.  I don't need to know why he does what he does.  *He's a plumber who eats shrooms and battles a gigantic firebreathing turtle dragon.*  I don't want an overbrooding Mario or a super vengeful Mario.  In a field where people are making games take themselves too seriously, I want to be able to enjoy characters for face value and go with the game without trying to psychoanalyze their why and how.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

@Dreiko

Thats what Mario is... SIMPLEMINDED.

What more of an answer could you want?

(oh, yah, his dick size is 5 inches , 7 mm.)

@Everyone

We should be getting back on topic.....


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 19, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> What?  Mario is never meant to be deep or have some insane twisted plot development.  The genius of his character is that he is simple and that people of all demographics can enjoy.  *He's a plumber who eats shrooms and battles a gigantic firebreathing turtle dragon.*  I don't want an overbrooding Mario or a super vengeful Mario.  That's not what makes him appealing at all.



Exactly , and he trades of being appreciated on a higher level like Squall or Lloyd (by those able to do that) for being liked by more and simpler minds. Where did i dispute any of this?

And sorry but i don't find him more appealing than a very developed char that playing the game he was in made me feel like i was reading a really good book...that has expanded my horizons...and all that while having fun.

It all depends to what we seek in games i suppose...some seek to just have mindless fun...i seek to experience epic stories and be drawn into them , playing just to find out what happens...gameplay is of secondary importance most of the time.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

BACK ON TOPIC:

Do you guys think we will have ANOTHER delay?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 19, 2008)

We'd better not!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't think so.

I do think they pushed it back for a manufacturing fault, so I think when they believe they have enough stock, they'll pull up the release of the game.

No More Heroes is the most recent example of this.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 19, 2008)

As much as I want the game, if another delay will ensure the highest possible quality, and the best possible release (e.g. no shortages, shipping fuckups, or any other SNAFUs), I'm all for it.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

There is proof enough though that we might get delayed again...

The dojo site my friends


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah, again, it probably has to do with manufacturing.

The game is done, that's the thing. Why did they push the JP version back? Probably to get more stock ready.

I think the pushing of the US version probably might have to be the fact they probably didn't even start printing the game in the states.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 19, 2008)

Another delay would put a ridiculous gap between us and Japan, I mean how could they turn a week or two into several months? 

Another Topic to prevent pointless fighting: Out of the Newcomers, who would you say are the big four? (Like the vet. big 4 are Mario, Link, Pikachu, and Kirby)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2008)

Out of newcomers? Hmm..

Pit, Meta Knight, Sonic, and Ike, personally.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 19, 2008)

so the release date is indeed Mar 9th? People say they are lieing and its still coming out in Feb.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 19, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Another delay would put a ridiculous gap between us and Japan, I mean how could they turn a week or two into several months?
> 
> Another Topic to prevent pointless fighting: Out of the Newcomers, who would you say are the big four? (Like the vet. big 4 are Mario, Link, Pikachu, and Kirby)



Pokemon Trainer.
Pikmin and Olimar.
Snake.
Sonic.

First two because of their different playstyle.

The latter because they are 3rd party and had great responses from the community.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 19, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Another delay would put a ridiculous gap between us and Japan, I mean how could they turn a week or two into several months?
> 
> Another Topic to prevent pointless fighting: Out of the Newcomers, who would you say are the big four? (Like the vet. big 4 are Mario, Link, Pikachu, and Kirby)




Ike, Sonic, Pit, Lucas


----------



## Jaga (Jan 19, 2008)

for voice chat i will happily take another delay

..others wise no more delays!


----------



## Akuma (Jan 19, 2008)

Jaga said:


> for voice chat i will happily take another delay
> 
> ..others wise no more delays!



No thanks I dont want things like "pwn you fucking noob" on a nintendo game, keep it on Ps3 and Xbox.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 19, 2008)

TRUE OR NOT TRUE

for those who don't wanna click it's pretty much saying Ness/Marth/Roy are all deconfirmed. I refuse to believe this though!!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2008)

noruma from FF only does character designs... ( well in the past).. His character designs are getting lame after FF 7.

Anyways, smash brothers with voice chat would be nice but I would block so many people... Just because it would be a total flame hell =/


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2008)

Chaps said:


> TRUE OR NOT TRUE
> 
> for those who don't wanna click it's pretty much saying Ness/Marth/Roy are all deconfirmed. I refuse to believe this though!!



Well, Lucas seems awfully close to Ness, so I wouldn't mind him being gone.

Roy was put in as marketing for Fire Emblem 6, so he can gtfo. On top of that, he was a clone.

The only one I would be angry at if true would be Marth, as he is the figurehead for Fire Emblem. He's appeared in the first game and has been in the most games for the series, so he shouldn't be replaced by Ike.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Jan 19, 2008)

You guys have been talking about all of the possible new challengers for SSBB, but you've failed to mention one very important 3rd party character who has a very high chance of making the cut...


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 19, 2008)

BlueNinja44 said:


> You guys have been talking about all of the possible new challengers for SSBB, but you've failed to mention one very important 3rd party character who has a very high chance of making the cut...



Now dont get me wrong here I LOVE  but I dont think he's in.

His franchise is dead, Capcom is better of putting either Megaman or Ryu in as their rep.

Megaman would be a "meh" for me, but Ryu would be tottaly awesome, and besides, SF4 is comming, good chance for Capcom to advertise for SF4 with Ryu.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 19, 2008)

I would hat to see Joe in it.  Joe's style is MEGA CEL-SHADE

And there are no Cel-shaded characters in Brawl, and there most likely won't be.l


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 19, 2008)

Mario said:


> I would hat to see Joe in it.  Joe's style is MEGA CEL-SHADE
> 
> And there are no Cel-shaded characters in Brawl, and there most likely won't be.l


 If you would have told me that 

would be in Melee I would have called you insane, dont diss characters because of their style. Even tho I agree that VJ shouldnt be in brawl(love his own games tho)


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 19, 2008)

Characters who should be in:

CAPTAIN FALCON
Krystal
King K Rool
Ridley
Ray MK II
Black Shadow
Never played Golden Sun but everyone seems to love Issac, so why not

And Phoenix Wright!!


----------



## jkingler (Jan 19, 2008)

Phoenix Wright would be fucking hilarious. 

/imagines an Objection! smash; law texts and gavels would also own; also, von Karma would be the most ownage surprise bad guy in brawl ever, Captain Falcon excluded XD


----------



## Jazz (Jan 19, 2008)

God, what the fuck is with people and Ridley?  Someone please make me an intelligent movelist to see what the root of this obsession is.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 19, 2008)

Mario said:


> God, what the fuck is with people and Ridley?  Someone please make me an intelligent movelist to see what the root of this obsession is.




He's a huge metalic Dragon that breathes lazers.


----------



## Noah (Jan 19, 2008)

Ray MK II
Black Shadow

Who the hell are these people I keep seeing listed?






Mario said:


> God, what the fuck is with people and Ridley?  Someone please make me an intelligent movelist to see what the root of this obsession is.



Probably because he seems to be the staple villain for Metroid games. A moveset for him couldn't be any worse than Bowser's.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 19, 2008)

I'd hate if Roy and Marth were taken from the game, but about Capcom's choice. I wouldn't really be able to see Ryu added since snake already seems to stand fot his spot. I mean that snake may not be a capcom chracter  but he stands for that not really cartoony*can't find the word I'm looking for*, Although I can say that I wouldnt be able to see him there. I'd love to fight with him


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 19, 2008)

Noah said:


> Ray MK II
> Black Shadow
> 
> Who the hell are these people I keep seeing listed?



Ray is from Custom Robo. Black Shadow is Captain Falcon's arch-rival.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 19, 2008)

Noah said:


> Ray MK II
> Black Shadow
> 
> Who the hell are these people I keep seeing listed?




Ray:  
(Not the best picture, but it gives you an idea.)

Black Shadow: 
(Me and my friends call him Latexo)


----------



## Twilit (Jan 19, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Characters who should be in:
> 
> CAPTAIN FALCON
> Krystal
> ...


RAY 01 PLOX


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

Ray has a higher chance of being an assist than a Character.

And Ryu would be a good choice to be in, but come on guys, be realistic.

The character that DOES have a really high change of getting in is Ridley.

Now, to be Frank, I hated the complete Metroid series.

I never liked them, nor their characters.

Samus, to me, was just meh.

Ridley, to me, is just meh.

But Ridley is one of the most wanted characters along with Megaman.


----------



## Noah (Jan 19, 2008)

Huh. I knew I would regret having never played a F-Zero game. Now I just feel like a dick.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

I never played one either.

Just watched the anime.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I never played one either.
> 
> Just watched the anime.



Burn all thoughts of watching that terrible tripe.

Now, THIS...THIS is F-zero

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=66M3LI7O1ss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah, I only recognize him as "The guy that got Falconed Punched to hell"


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

I played that game in GameWorks.

The anime wasn't THAT bad in Japanese.

Believe me, it was WAY better than if i was to watch it in 4kids....


----------



## Maycara (Jan 19, 2008)

I Would be a sad panda if Roy is gone...I just used him cause i got tired of people using Marth...and it brought much satisfaction to kick someone ass with Roy while they were playing Marth...especially since Marth is a better character...Roy looks cooler though...Marth looks like my Mom...which is kindof scary...he is REALLY girly..Like Kuja Girly...hated that fucker too....


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

Uhh.... boy oh boy will you be sad.

Roy is only a copy of Marth, like Mario and Dr. Mario.

Both wont be coming back in brawl.

But yeah, now you have Ike.

A cooler guy than Roy, stronger, and waaay more badass than Roy.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 19, 2008)

Until Captain Falcon is confirmed, the game will get delayed again and AGAIN! >:|


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

C. Falcon IS confirmed....

Many hints have confirmed this mothaflowa


----------



## Maycara (Jan 19, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Uhh.... boy oh boy will you be sad.
> 
> Roy is only a copy of Marth, like Mario and Dr. Mario.
> 
> ...



Ya, but he was powerful as fuck, and still rather fast. But ya Marth was better, and his cheap ass counter..seriously Roy, and Marths counters were completely different, Marth's had like a 2-3 second after-hit ratio, while Roy was only like 1 sec...was alot easier to counter with Marth.


Ike looks interesting, hopfully he will be as cool.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

You kidding me man?^^^

Ike is a freakin monster next to Roy.

Roy is like the piss out of Ike man.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 19, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> C. Falcon IS confirmed....
> 
> Many hints have confirmed this mothaflowa



Obviously there's that AT of his, but if they waste updates of SHEIK... I refuse to believe until the site says so.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 19, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Burn all thoughts of watching that terrible tripe.
> 
> Now, THIS...THIS is F-zero
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=66M3LI7O1ss[/YOUTUBE]



Oh man how I tried to pull that snaking off...maybe I just sucked at the game, but I couldn't do it. 

Back on topic though...it would pretty cool to have 48 characters in brawl. I just hope everyone would be balanced..


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh fuck yeah will they be balanced.

Have you seen the character descriptions from the smashboards?^^^


----------



## Maycara (Jan 19, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> You kidding me man?^^^
> 
> Ike is a freakin monster next to Roy.
> 
> Roy is like the piss out of Ike man.



Don't know, I can't really pass judgement since all ive seen is pictures of Ike, haven't played the game he is in.(or the game Roy is in) Until I actually get to play him, i wont know if he is badass or not.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

I think the Smash Bros site says something about his power...^^^


----------



## Masurao (Jan 19, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Oh fuck yeah will they be balanced.
> 
> Have you seen the character descriptions from the smashboards?^^^



Yeah...I have, don't exaclty remeber what it said lol. At any rate, I can't wait to pwn people with Fox and Pit


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 19, 2008)

I say marth needs to return(Even tho I hate him)

And IF there will be another FE rep: Hector.

Hector:  

Dude's got an axe...


----------



## Maycara (Jan 19, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I think the Smash Bros site says something about his power...^^^



I'm sure it does. But it doesn't matter what some text says. It comes down to how the character feels. Roy was Fast, not the fastest, but for his power, he was fast. And he was a powerhouse, a mix of both worlds. I liked that, Ike might  have that, but until I can actually control his character I won't know. I don't follow stats, or any of that bullshit, it all comes down to the feel of the character.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> I say marth needs to return(Even tho I hate him)
> 
> And IF there will be another FE rep: Hector.
> 
> ...



This guy looks SICK!


----------



## Maycara (Jan 19, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> This guy looks SICK!



Never be a fan of axes...always liked swords...or fists...lol


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 19, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I'm sure it does. But it doesn't matter what some text says. It comes down to how the character feels. Roy was Fast, not the fastest, but for his power, he was fast. And he was a powerhouse, a mix of both worlds. I liked that, Ike might  have that, but until I can actually control his character I won't know. I don't follow stats, or any of that bullshit, it all comes down to the feel of the character.



A dude at smashboards(Gimpyfish) mains bowser, he felt that Ike was TOO SLOW.

 

Dude mains bowser and says Ike's slow, thats like.....I dunno... Ike seems unplayable(I'll still play as him, just cause he's a BAMF)


----------



## Masurao (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah I wanted to play as Ike, as he's one of my favorite FE lords. But, I've always mained fast characters(Fox, Falco, Marth). So it might be a big transition for me(since they say he's so slow).


----------



## Maycara (Jan 19, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> A dude at smashboards(Gimpyfish) mains bowser, he felt that Ike was TOO SLOW.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude mains bowser and says Ike's slow, thats like.....I dunno... Ike seems unplayable(I'll still play as him, just cause he's a BAMF)



I probably diffently won't like Ike then, but that guy might be a idiot, so Ill check Ike out for myself, lol.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 19, 2008)

Why not the black knight for brawl? We need one hero and one villain.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 19, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> This guy looks SICK!



Yea he does look cool but he's pretty much Ike with an axe.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> I say marth needs to return(Even tho I hate him)
> 
> And IF there will be another FE rep: Hector.
> 
> ...



If they are going to follow continuities....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hector is dead, so he wouldn't be in Brawl ;D


----------



## Maycara (Jan 19, 2008)

Devil Akuma said:


> Why not the black knight for brawl? We need one hero and one villain.



From the Holy Grail?


BK: NO SHALL PAST

Mario: ITS ME MARIO!!!

BK: NO SHALL PAST  *kills mario*

That would be entertaining....


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 19, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I probably diffently won't like Ike then, but that guy might be a idiot, so Ill check Ike out for myself, lol.



Idiot as in just a moron or idiot as in Smash noob?

Cause Gimpy is not a noob 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=QfhLEM-cHnw[/YOUTUBE]



(his bowser scares me)

Anyway this is the guy's thread, he went to the E-4all.




Goofy Titan said:


> If they are going to follow continuities....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 That shouldnt matter, its Smash afterall, Snake's supposed to be an old geezer by now


----------



## Akuma (Jan 19, 2008)

Minzara said:


> From the Holy Grail?
> 
> 
> BK: NO SHALL PAST
> ...



No the Big black night guy from Fire Emblem, the one for gamecube.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 19, 2008)

Devil Akuma said:


> No the Big black night guy from Fire Emblem, the one for gamecube.



I see...I retract previous statement.....



Falco-san said:


> Idiot as in just a moron or idiot as in Smash noob?
> 
> Cause Gimpy is not a noob
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



To be honest I had no idea who the guy was, but whatever. He don't impress me much...lol..


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 19, 2008)

Devil Akuma said:


> No the Big black night guy from Fire Emblem, the one for gamecube.





For Brawl... 
oh Hell yes...


----------



## K-deps (Jan 19, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> Idiot as in just a moron or idiot as in Smash noob?
> 
> Cause Gimpy is not a noob
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



dayum that Bowza made me stupa horny

But seriously Marth better be in this damn game or heads will be rolling....online


----------



## Akuma (Jan 19, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> For Brawl...
> oh Hell yes...



His sword is like Ike's but cooler. He would be very slow but strong. Ganon much?


----------



## Maycara (Jan 19, 2008)

Chaps said:


> dayum that Bowza made me stupa horny
> 
> But seriously Marth better be in this damn game or heads will be rolling....online



To be honest, I hope his not, especially if Roy isn't...Marth always came off as a cheap fucker. Mind you I've played Marth alot....


----------



## Masurao (Jan 19, 2008)

Holy shit...I've never seen a Bowser play that fast before. I wonder how he would do against Ken...wait never mind..he'd get beaten. But he's still good. My platforming skills, L-canceling, WDing, and SH skill with Fox were decent but nowhere near that good...


----------



## K-deps (Jan 19, 2008)

Minzara said:


> To be honest, I hope his not, especially if Roy isn't...Marth always came off as a cheap fucker. Mind you I've played Marth alot....



I play Marth a lot too and yes he can be cheap but i don't think being cheap is that great a reason to not be in the game. He probably would be mildy nerfed anyway life Fox.(Fox was kinda nerfed right?)


----------



## Maycara (Jan 19, 2008)

Chaps said:


> I play Marth a lot too and yes he can be cheap but i don't think being cheap is that great a reason to not be in the game. He probably would be mildy nerfed anyway life Fox.(Fox was kinda nerfed right?)



If he got nerfed...ya..lets hope. lol I have no idea if fox got nerfed..and Fox wasnt cheap to me..I could always kick his ass. Marth was the cheap one to me, his cheap ass counter...god to I hate that Counter..its like Anti Roy....


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 19, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> Holy shit...I've never seen a Bowser play that fast before. I wonder how he would do against Ken...wait never mind..he'd get beaten. But he's still good. My platforming skills, L-canceling, WDing, and SH skill with Fox were decent but nowhere near that good...



He would get beaten I think, I like Chudat myself, he mains Ice Climbers man, even went up against Ken.

With the Ice Climbers


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=EK0rshvVcoA[/YOUTUBE]




I love the IC's myself, my friends hate it when I play with them.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 19, 2008)

Minzara said:


> If he got nerfed...ya..lets hope. lol I have no idea if fox got nerfed..and Fox wasnt cheap to me..I could always kick his ass. Marth was the cheap one to me, his cheap ass counter...god to I hate that Counter..its like Anti Roy....



I'm kinda surprised you thought the counter was that cheap. I usually used it to surprise people then I just would stop using it. Well now without Wave Dashing Fox's shine won't be as effective so I guess that's a nerf.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 19, 2008)

I actually think Sheik is cheap

Ftilt, Ftilt, Ftilt, Ftilt, Ftilt, Ftilt, Ftilt, jump, Fair. lol wut?


----------



## Maycara (Jan 19, 2008)

Chaps said:


> I'm kinda surprised you thought the counter was that cheap. I usually used it to surprise people then I just would stop using it. Well now without Wave Dashing Fox's shine won't be as effective so I guess that's a nerf.



I think what makes it so cheap, is if you look at Roys counter, is no wear near as good. If you do Marths there is a couple second hit period where Marth can still counter after doing it. Unlike Roys where it has be be timed alot more....




Falco-san said:


> I actually think Sheik is cheap
> 
> Ftilt, Ftilt, Ftilt, Ftilt, Ftilt, Ftilt, Ftilt, jump, Fair. lol wut?



See I had no problem with that, if you keep ahead of them, and learn there pattern.(Everyone has one) You can beat them. Unless they can adapt, then you just got to keep adapting faster.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 19, 2008)

Minzara said:


> See I had no problem with that, if you keep ahead of them, and learn there pattern.(Everyone has one) You can beat them. Unless they can adapt, then you just got to keep adapting faster.



I know, its just, I hate Sheik

I dunno, everything about her irritates me to no end, the needles, the tiltes, the grabs.

I just really really dislike the character.

Still, its cool she's back in Brawl, she looks cool at least.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 19, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> I know, its just, I hate Sheik
> 
> I dunno, everything about her irritates me to no end, the needles, the tiltes, the grabs.
> 
> ...



lol, I understand. My friend used to play her, he was really good, with a good player she can be annoying. You just got to out think the player then. I never like playing Sheik though, I didnt like her moves....


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 19, 2008)

Minzara said:


> lol, I understand. My friend used to play her, he was really good, with a good player she can be annoying. You just got to out think the player then. I never like playing Sheik though, I didnt like her moves....



You know who's a bitch too with a good player? Goddamn Link, a good Link player who makes good use of his projectiles is annoying as fuck.

I myself like to play Doc, I love his bair and pills, pisses my friends off, especially his bair, love to edgeguard with that.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 19, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> You know who's a bitch too with a good player? Goddamn Link, a good Link player who makes good use of his projectiles is annoying as fuck.
> 
> I myself like to play Doc, I love his bair and pills, pisses my friends off, especially his bair, love to edgeguard with that.



lol I used to play Link in the Orin...I dont like him in Melee. But ya one of my friends played him to, he was also a pain in the ass. Doc Mario was cool, I didnt like to play him though. In Melee I played Roy,Mewtwo,Marth, and Jigglypuff for shits and giggles.


----------



## snoph (Jan 20, 2008)

still got my fingers crossed for Falcon, even though he probably will be in it (hopefully :amazed )


----------



## Hylian (Jan 20, 2008)

seems like the japanese players guide is getting leaked from 2chan

idk, im not believing it until i see more proof


*Spoiler*: _starting roster/secret characters_ 



Starting Roster:

Mario
Peach
Bowser
Kirby
Link
Zelda/Sheik
Pikachu
Pokemon Trainer
Yoshi
Donkey Kong
Samus/Zero Suit Samus
Lucas
Captain Falcon
Ike
Wario
Pit
Ice Climbers

Subspace Unlockable (it only gives a brief requirement).

Luigi- Defeat Bowser
Wart- Defeat Wart
Meta Knight- Defeat Meta Knight
Ganondorf- Defeat Ganondorf)
Tingle- Defeat Kracko (alot of lesser baddies seem to appear as bosses)
Mewtwo- Defeat Mewtwo
Lucario- Defeat Majora's Mask
Kamek- Defeat Kamek
Diddy Kong- Defeat Rayquaza
King K. Rool- Defeat King K. Rool
Falco- Defeat Emperor Bulbax
Krystal- Defeat Black Knight
King DeDeDe- Defeat King DeDeDe
Ridley- Defeat Ridley
Ness- Defeat Gnawty
Black Shadow- Defeat Black Shadow
Marth- Defeat Medusa
Titania- Defeat Kraid
Mona- Defeat Wario
Olimar and Pikmin- Defeat Porky
Balloon Fighter- Defeat Andross
Snake- Defeat Crying Wolf (guess Kojima wanted to advertise MGS4 some)
Sonic- Defeat Eggman

Other Unlockables (alot of "cute" and "classic" dudes):
Stanley the Bug Man: Beat Classic Mode with 17 Characters
Jigglypuff: Beat Classic Mode once
Mr. Game and Watch: Beat Classic Mode with 30 Characters
Villager: Beat "Animal Crossing" (event?)
Mii: Beat "Mii Parade" (event)
Slime: Unlock All Characters

^^^Don't know if these guys appear in SSE during storyline, but you can replay SSE levels later on with any character you've unlocked.





*Spoiler*: _other_ 



Also...

- Giratina (Pokemon) is a SSE boss. Seen fighting Samus and Olimar.
- Eggman appears in his Green Hill Zone Mecha in SSE. Sonic and Mario are fighting him.
- You play as Charizard by himself in one level of SSE.
- SSE has new minigames. One seems to be an Epona level as Link, and another is a minecart level with Kirby and Zelda based off the ones in Donkey Kong Country.
- There is a mode designed exclusively for the Villager. He can wear outfits based on the other characters (hats, pants, and shorts) and can change genders. One pic has him dressed in Mario's cap, a yellow shirt (Pikachu), and what appears to be a Toga-like dress (Pit).
- The Mii can be changed on the character select to one of your favorite Mii's on your Wii. It's shirt changes color depending on whose team you're on.
- Classic level based off the old Donkey Kong stages, but in 3D.
- Slime is the "GW" of the game, unlocked after getting everyone else. His moves seem to be based off other Square games, including a Dragoon style jump.
- In SSE, you fight Mewtwo who summons Pokemon to attack you (the pic shows Torterra doing what appears to be an Earthquake). Lucario fights him.
- King K. Rool's moveset seems to involve his infamous Crown Throw, his Blunderbuss (from Kaptain K. Rool DKC2), his Helipack (K. Roolstein DKC3), and boxing gear (Krusha K. Rool DK64). He seems to quickly change outfits when using attacks.
- Wart has moves based off Subcon (the Mario 2 World) baddies (he can shoot bubbles like in the game, but throws bombs like Mouser it seems). Also, Phanto, that mask who chased you, is part of his FS.
- Wart is seen in a pic of the Mario 2 level from Melee (the one with Birdo), and King K. Rool is seen on a pirate ship (with a Donkey Kong shaped island in the back, so Gangplank Galleon it seems)
- Mii's FS is cool, and it's Mii Parade. A boatload of Miis from the Wii flood the arena and push people off while your Mii is held in the air safely by a hand (like when you pick one up in the Mii Channel). His attack list involves many sports equipment, and his specials do as well. One is boxing gloves, another is a bowling ball, a tennis ball and racket, and his recovery move is, hillariously enough, the Wii Nunchuk.

- Animal Crossing Villager seems to have a simmilar setup, and both seem to be more "novelty" characters. Villager can use his fishing pole like a hookshot, his bug net as a parachute, and his slingshot. His shovel, the Down B, digs a hole in the ground and reveals throwable items (usually apples, but sometimes it seems Pitfalls) and throw them at anopponent like Peach. His FS involves him throwing alot of furniture around (like Pianos, Gyroids, a NES) that crowds the field and can send people flying.

- Starry Sky is an AC level, based off of the...well, starry sky of Wild World. It plays like the pictochat level with various constellations forming ground. Gulliver sometimes crashes by.






*Spoiler*: _more other_ 



- Titania's FS involves her charging around the lower field on a horse, decked in armor, and hitting all in her way. The horse moves by itself, but you aim her weapon to slash at opponents.

- Titania is the first heavy-female character due to her armor. Her weapon of choice is a large Axe. Her attacks seem to be mainly ground base, with her recovery move a "helicopter" with the lance.

-Stanley's moveset is like Ice Climbers, expanding his simple moveset of his game. His bug spray is his weapon, which can propel him like a rocket by charging up, stun opponents, and pull opponents towards him.

-FS is a swarm of Bugs, ironically, that Stanley can control with the control pad (or movement of your choice).




*Spoiler*: _stages_ 




Stages:

Starting:

Smash Brothers:
Battlefield

Mario:
Delfino Plaza
Princess Peach?s Castle (Melee)

Zelda:
Bridge of Eldin
Temple (Melee)

Pokemon:
Pokemon Stadium 2
Pokefloats (Melee)

Kirby:
Battleship Halberd
Fountain of Dreams (Melee)

Yoshi:
Yoshi?s Island
Yoshi?s Island (Melee)

Donkey Kong:
Rumble Falls
Kongo Jungle (Melee)

Star Fox:
Lylat Cruise
Corneria (Melee)

Metroid:
Frigate Orpheon
Brinstar (Melee)

Earthbound:
Onett (Melee)

F-Zero:
Port Town (in a style to Mute City)

Fire Emblem:
Castle Siege

Wario:
Warioware

Pit:
Skyworld

Ice Climbers:
The Summit
Unlockable:

Smash Brothers:
Final Destination (Melee. Defeat Super All Star)
Black Hole (from SSE. Like Final Destination, but altered gravity. Beat SSE to unlock)

Mario:
Mario Circuit (play 10 hours)
Luigi?s Mansion (beat classic mode with Luigi. On top of the mansion with various ghosts attacking)
Mushroom Kingdom 2 (beat classic mode with Wart. From Melee)
Rainbow Ride (beat classic mode with Mario, Bowser, and Peach)


Zelda:
Great Sea (beat classic mode with Tingle. The Tingle Tower is seen in the background, but the level is divided into two islands with the King of Red Lions a platform on occasions. Pirate Ships attack as well, and the level has a Cel-shaded look. From Wind Waker)
Twilight Realm (beat classic mode with Ganondorf. The Twilight version of Hyrule Castle, the stage corrodes on and off)
Great Bay (Beat classic mode with Link and Zelda. From Melee, but Tingle, not his balloon, are gone)

Pokemon:
Mt. Coronet (beat classic mode with Lucario. From DP, a stage atop on a high mountain. Dialga and Palkia appear on occasion to cause either a slow or increase in speed, or make platforms expand or shrink.)
Battle Tower (beat classic mode with Mewtwo. From Emerald. On an elevator which descends into the air, and stops on occasion. Pokemon attack from the sides during pauses)
Pokemon Stadium (beat classic mode with Pikachu and PT. From Melee)

Kirby:
Mt. DeDeDe (beat classic mode with DeDeDe. A boxing arena with Kirby Characters occasionally jumping into the fray.)
Green Greens (beat classic mode with Kirby. From Melee)

Yoshi:
Baby Bowser?s Castle (beat classic mode with Kamek. The final boss room where you fought Baby Bowser in Story, that tree is seen in the background and drops healing items on occasion)

Donkey Kong:
Gangplank Galleon (beat classic mode with K. Rool. A large pirate ship off DK isle, cannonballs rain down on occasion)
Jungle Japes (beat classic mode with Diddy Kong. From Melee)
Construction Site (beat classic mode with Stanley. A 3D version of the old DK arcade game, takes place in the air on an unfinished construction site, barrels role down quickly to try and run you over)

Star Fox:
Venom (beat classic mode with Falco. From Melee)
Dinosaur Planet (beat classic mode with Krystal. Various dinosaurs on occasions charge across the ruins.)

Metroid:
Norfair (beat classic mode with Ridley)

Earthbound:
Fourside (beat classic mode with Lucas)
New Pork City (beat classic mode with Ness)

F-Zero:
Big Blue (beat classic mode with Black Shadow)

Fire Emblem:
Warzone (beat classic mode with Ike, Marth, and Titania. Like Castle Siege, takes place in the middle of a battle?this time, on a large open field (with platforms) with a view of a fight going on. Sometimes an army will charge under you, forcing you to take to higher platforms or get ran over)




lack of isaac makes me  still, roster seems believable. especially since its 48 characters o.o


----------



## zagman505 (Jan 20, 2008)

aww man, please let that not be true, brawl NEEDS to have isaac in it T_T


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 20, 2008)

So it seems the general opinion of the Smash community is that the 48 character thing is bullshit. 

Changing the title to something we're sorta sure about, actually. That being, the release date. >_>

Figured the Marth, Ness, and Roy articles were worth discussion, too.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 20, 2008)

Hylian said:


> seems like the japanese players guide is getting leaked from 2chan
> 
> idk, im not believing it until i see more proof
> 
> ...


This might actually turn out true, but I want a credible source to confirm/deconfirm that. 

The one thing that makes sense is unlocking Jigglypuff through Classic Mode, which has always been the case in the previous games.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 20, 2008)

Didn't notice the list.

Screams bullshit to me.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 20, 2008)

Seems more believable than anything else that's been around, but still most likely BS.

TBH tho, I wouldn't mind if it was true.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 20, 2008)

Well it cirtainly sounds believeable. I guess we'll have to wait and see what character is revieled next. Hopefully now that Sheik and Olimar are comfirmed the weekly character additions are back.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks real to me... a part of me wants it to be. But another part doesnt since I don't even know like 8 characters on there... and I disapprove of the Mii and Animal Crossing Villager.

And Tingle.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 20, 2008)

With Wart, Tingle (yeah, I'm aware of his Japanese popularity), Mona, and Slime...doesn't seem very believable to me.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 20, 2008)

First of all, I now notice Pictochat and Smashville arent on there.

Secondly, the thought of the Slime does amuse me some...


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 20, 2008)

hmmm if that list was true it would be awesome but as someone said pictochat and smashville werent listed.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 20, 2008)

Smash Bros. Tourney in Boone


*Spoiler*: _Wii? Could this be Brawl?_ 



lol no.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 20, 2008)

And she has the Legend of Zelda jacket.  My vote is a definate yes.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 20, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Smash Bros. Tourney in Boone



Their ugly....


----------



## Xell (Jan 20, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


>



Most Awesome Manly Chicks ever.

I vote yes.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 20, 2008)

Xell said:


> Most Awesome Manly Chicks ever.
> 
> I vote yes.



you win thread.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 20, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> "Most Awesome Chicks Ever?"
> 
> They're Ugly.
> 
> ...



Hells yes...


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 20, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> This might actually turn out true, but I want a credible source to confirm/deconfirm that.
> 
> The one thing that makes sense is unlocking Jigglypuff through Classic Mode, which has always been the case in the previous games.



Ballon fighter is confirmed AT isn't he? Also after reading what was said about the article it looks to be no more than the speculation at gamepro.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 20, 2008)

* I'm sorry but this chick is getting more awesome by the minute *













Profile: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



   Name:
    Jenni Källberg.
    Date of birth:
    4 Nov.
    Location:
    Stockholm, Sweden.
    Occupation:
    Student and illustrator.
    Hobbies:
    Art / design, cosplay, drawing, and gaming.
   Fav games :
    Zelda, Metroid, Super Mario, Final Fantasy, Metal Gear Solid, Fatal Frame, Silent Hill, Grand Theft Auto/San Andreas
    Guitar hero, Soul Calibur, Dance Dance Revolution, In the groove, Singstar, Chrono Trigger, Little Nemo dream master
    Secret of Mana, Street Fighter II, Pocky & Rocky, Lolo, Sonic, Tetris, and Probotector <3
    Fav artists:
    Hyung Tae Kim and Hiroaki Samura. 




She's hot..
She can actually cosplay right.
She's a gamer.

Dayum, her BF is one lucky son of a...

Ah...well...

Lets get back to the SSBB discussion.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 20, 2008)

The Original said:


> Their ugly....



Just because they're ugly shouldn't take away from their awesomeness.  I don't necessarily find them attractive, but their commitment is truely awesome.

PS, that Samus cosplayer is even more awesome.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 20, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Just because they're ugly shouldn't take away from their awesomeness.  I don't necessarily find them attractive, but their commitment is truely awesome.
> 
> PS, that Samus cosplayer is even more awesome.



They lack awesomeness because their ugly, its hard to look t them for too long.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 20, 2008)

Xell said:


> Most Awesome Manly Chicks ever.
> 
> I vote yes.



Hey, I never commented on their looks. 

Samus chick is old-sauce, but still mega-hawt and super-smexy as always...

First chicks I would like to hang with, Samus chick I would like to bone.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 20, 2008)

That Samus cosplay was teh shit~




> Profile:
> Name:
> Jenni K?llberg.
> Date of birth:
> ...


Aha! That explains her awsomness


----------



## Ronin (Jan 20, 2008)

KLoWn, you lucky bastard. When you find her, send pictures.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 20, 2008)

The Original said:


> KLoWn, you lucky bastard. When you find her, send pictures.


*KLoWn cannot take your call at this moment, he's out hunting cosplayers*


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 20, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> *KLoWn cannot take your call at this moment, he's out hunting cosplayers*



rofl 

Anyway, just 2 more weeks till we know everything this game has to offer, pretty exciting.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 20, 2008)

I thought it was bros before hoes, Klown. ;_;


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 20, 2008)

All right, so on NeoGAF they have this member that claims to know the roster but can't reveal it due to Nintendo. But what he can say is this:

35 characters, 41 stages

Apparently, this guy is very trustworthy and has a long standing reputation on the forum for delivering accurate Tekken info.

Believe what you will. He sounds legit to me based on the way people talk about him there.


----------



## Solar Bankai (Jan 20, 2008)

I can totally believe those figures.  35 is a good amount of characters, and 41 stages is not surprising at all.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes, a good amount it is. Thanks for the info Tenshi.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 20, 2008)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooo, only 35. I want Ness  why would they take out a double veteran?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 20, 2008)

Hylian said:


> seems like the japanese players guide is getting leaked from 2chan
> 
> idk, im not believing it until i see more proof
> 
> ...


i dunno i think tingle was confirmed to be an AT and i think mona apears in the wario ware stage


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 20, 2008)

Hylian said:


> seems like the japanese players guide is getting leaked from 2chan
> 
> idk, im not believing it until i see more proof
> 
> ...



This is looking alot like BULLSHIT.

SLIME???

No....



TenshiOni said:


> All right, so on NeoGAF they have this member that claims to know the roster but can't reveal it due to Nintendo. But what he can say is this:
> 
> *35 characters*, 41 stages
> 
> ...



I predicted this from the beginning.

So this guy can't reveal due to Nintendo WHAT?

Will nintendo kill this guy if he reveals?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 20, 2008)

It's at the point there are so many rumors as to what the fuck is what I honestly say "fuck anything anyone says" until the game comes out.

So yeah, fuck that guy and that 35 character statement, come back to me when the games out >:3


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 20, 2008)

Whats the fun then Goofy?

Calling someone else's  statement "bullshit" is FUN!

...you know you wanna believe something....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 20, 2008)

The fun is if they confirm Bowser's final theme from Super Mario Galaxy is in Brawl.

That or Bowser Jr's, which actually has a guitar riff in it.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 20, 2008)

BULLSHIT!!!^^^

LOL


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 20, 2008)

Devil Akuma said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooo, only 35. I want Ness  why would they take out a double veteran?



When Onett was announced I had hopes, now all I can hope for is a Ness alternative costume to that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Lucas.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 20, 2008)

Was this posted yet?


*Spoiler*: _More Whobby Impressions_ 




When a Pokemon is KO'd, the glowing platform comes down as usual, but Pokemon Trainer throws a Pokeball on top of it. The next Pokemon in order starts out on the new life. So if you get KO'd as Squirtle, your next life starts out as Ivysaur, and so on.
More confirmation of a GB-colored Pokemon Trainer. This time we learn that his Pokemon take the appearance as well.
Kyogre is not hard to avoid.
Waluigi is a very effective AT.
Metagross: We had heard his attack was earthquake, but now we have more details on it. He stomps the ground once and everyone on it gets stuck (similar to DK's forward special). He stomps again and sends everyone flying (those IN and ON the ground). He does this about three times.
Curbside: "I'm almost positive I saw Fox's gun explode if you overuse it, similar to Diddy's."


*Charizard:*
Forward Air: Wing Attack.
A,A,A: Claw, Claw, Wing Attack.
Up Special can be continued and hit multiple times. (I assume it can have a few extra spins from only ONE use)
Up Smash: An upward headbutt.
Forward Smash: Massive Knockback.


*Squirtle:*
Neutral Air: Withdraws into his shell and watr sprinkles out.
When you get knocked on the ground (like if you miss a tech and just lie on the ground for a minute), he will lie on his shell and wiggle his arms and legs until he can get back up.


*Ivysaur:*
Dash Attack: A running headbutt.


*King Dedede:*
Has GB colors (gray/white and that off-green color).
His inhale can suck up items, just like Kirby. He was seen sucking up a Capsule and possibly a Star Rod.
Dash attack is his trip attack.
Forward Smash is him holding the hammer above his head and bringing it down with great force.
Down Smash: Spins around holding the hammer low to the ground.
Forward Tilt: Spins the hammer around multiple times.


*Wario:*
His Corkscrew hits multiple times and sucks the perosn in (think Young Link's Spin Attack). It's not very powerful
His Bike hits multiple times.
Victory Pose: Him laughing a lot (We now know all three victory poses for him).
# Wario Man lasted about 20 seconds. It's true, if you use the Bike, you go flying right off. If you're KO'd, you lose your FS.


*Kirby:*
His Hammer Special was changed. On the ground: It's the same with more power. In the air: it no longer spins around like in Melee, now it acts the same way as it if was on the ground.
Forward Air: Still the triple kick. The last kick has good knockback.
All attacks just seem imroved overall from Melee.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 20, 2008)

but I like spinning hammers.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 20, 2008)

Me too... **


----------



## Masurao (Jan 20, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Was this posted yet?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _More Whobby Impressions_
> ...



I hadn't seen this info yet...thanks for posting it.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Jan 20, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> O hell yes, Rundas ftw



d(^_____^)b



I'm happy that Kirby's got more punch to his moves, he is my main. :3


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 20, 2008)

i hope there more than 35 characters


----------



## Akuma (Jan 20, 2008)

Was an alternate costume for Link being Dark Link mentioned already? I could have sworn ive heard it somewhere.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2008)

^It was actually shown via an update

About that impressions info, it seems true enough, and I'd love to believe it, but a couple thing scream bs. One thing in particular bothers me.

It's about Kirby's forward special. I know for a fact that during the trailer I saw him spin it during a fight. Now this was a year 1/2 ago, so they could've been changed as production was finalized but.... I dunno...


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 20, 2008)

Holiday Hound said:


> ^It was actually shown via an update
> 
> About that impressions info, it seems true enough, and I'd love to believe it, but a couple thing scream bs. One thing in particular bothers me.
> 
> It's about Kirby's forward special. I know for a fact that during the trailer I saw him spin it during a fight. Now this was a year 1/2 ago, so they could've been changed as production was finalized but.... I dunno...



That info is from a guy who went to Whobby and reported it on smashboards.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 20, 2008)

Devil Akuma said:


> Was an alternate costume for Link being Dark Link mentioned already? I could have sworn ive heard it somewhere.



Its a real shame Zora Armor Link isn't available, I played most of Twilight Princess from the point you get it in that outfit.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2008)

BTW, I just came home from the mall, and while I was there, I preordered a copy of Brawl at Gamestop :WOW

I asked some questions and they said that there was a high chance they were holding a midnight release :WOW :WOW

Plus, if it actually does happen, the 9th is a Sunday, that means I'll have an entire Saturday to plan my strategy :WOW :WOW :WOW

I've run into a bit of a problem though...

I don't wanna spend my entire Sat at the mall, but given the poplarity, I might have to. I wanna try to avoid it though, so does anyone have any suggestions on when I should arrive there to be as far ahead as possible?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> That info is from a guy who went to Whobby and reported it on smashboards.



Well, that puts my mind at ease a little; what is Whobby anyway? Maybe that'll comfort me a little knowing how he got this buttload of info. Seems like knowing how to unlock stiff and what gets unlocked is a bit too much to learn.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 20, 2008)

Arrive three hours before you normally would if you planned to get there early in the first place. Don't forget to bring a bat so you can beat the shit out of line-cutters and midgets (sneaky little bastards) that try to cut in front of you.

Or, y'know...you could always camp...out...or, something strange like that. 
We wouldn't think less of you. ¬¬;


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 20, 2008)

Holiday Hound said:


> Well, that puts my mind at ease a little; what is Whobby anyway? Maybe that'll comfort me a little knowing how he got this buttload of info. Seems like knowing how to unlock stiff and what gets unlocked is a bit too much to learn.




Whobby=World Hobby Fair. Held in Japan. Just some event with various hobby related things.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> Whobby=World Hobby Fair. Held in Japan. Just some event with various hobby related things.



Sorry if I'm sounding like a skeptical prick, but I'm still iffy. How long is this event? And is it a huge deal, like an expo?


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 20, 2008)

Some sort of japanese event: 

Official site.

BTW check this:
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Cn3rt0UYPw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




The official 300 trailer is in perfect sybc with the SSE trailer.  Pretty cool


----------



## Jazz (Jan 20, 2008)

I didn't know people still did 300 parodies


----------



## Akuma (Jan 20, 2008)

This is mushroom kingdom?


----------



## Noah (Jan 20, 2008)

That's supposed to be matching up? Being roughly the same length isn't really matching up. Justifying it with the "blackness" and the explosion part is still a big stretch.

The VGCats Mario 300 thing was much better.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 20, 2008)

Noah said:


> That's supposed to be matching up? Being roughly the same length isn't really matching up. Justifying it with the "blackness" and the explosion part is still a big stretch.
> 
> The VGCats Mario 300 thing was much better.



Yea it didnt really match up all that well, some parts i suppose came together but it wasnt at all in sync.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 20, 2008)

The trailer didn't even finish. That was the worst fake trailer I've even seen. The only good 300 parody trailer is Black20's "THIS IS CAKE TOWN!!"


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 20, 2008)

Ness taken out of Brawl basically says to me that NoA didn't want him in because they have the hate against all EarthBound Fans and want to taunt them with Lucas from MOTHER 3 to get Starmen.net and fans wild up


----------



## E (Jan 20, 2008)

no ness and marth!? 

no roy?...who the fuck cares 

i kidd, i kidd


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 20, 2008)

*Super Smash Bros. Brawl Spoiler Thread - DS FEEDS OFF YOUR TEARS!!!*



			
				TenshiOni said:
			
		

> All right, so we've gotten three character confirmations not from the Dojo.
> 
> Because of this, I think it's about time for this thread. There are some people that don't wish to be spoiled, after all.


This is now the official spoiler thread. Keep all the leak info in here.

If any spoiler info is posted in the Dojo thread = ban hammer time. ~ TenshiOni

----------------------------------------------------------
Ness, Lucario, Jigglypuff essentially confirmed


Check around 4:20 in the lower-right-hand corner that shows who you can use the stickers on. Lucario's and Ness's heads appear in separate images:

Lucario: 

Ness: 

Enjoy.

Credit: Edible from GFAQs

 People have been saying that the video on youtube just has blank bars at the lower-right where the icons are, but if you look in the one on wii.com, it's around 4:21, then they're there.
=======================================
EDIT: May be false, I cant spot em in the videos  I'll delete if its fake sorry.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow, it's true.

Ness and that Lucario whateverthefuck is confirmed, I guess.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 20, 2008)

Just because we see Lucario and Ness on stickers doesn't neccesarily mean that their in, but I do want them in.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 20, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Just because we see Lucario and Ness on stickers doesn't neccesarily mean that their in, but I do want them in.




It actually boosts their chances greatly...

The little box where they apear is where it says for wich character that sticker is compatible with.

The Groudon sticker shows: PIkachu, Pokemon Trainer, Lucario, Jiggs.

Eh, maybe they're old BETA pictures or whatever, its a nice find there by the guy who found it still.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 20, 2008)

^ suppose your right.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 20, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Just because we see Lucario and Ness on stickers doesn't neccesarily mean that their in, but I do want them in.



Considering people are stating there are two versions of the video, one with no characters on the bottom, and a recent one with ones on the bottom, I do have to say that they are probably in the game.

Besides, even if they aren't accessible, the Action Replay device will make it so.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have seen them with my own eyes, its real. It's really real! WOOT!

I hope Mewtwo isnt shown simply cuz he isnt unlocked on that file though...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 20, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> I have seen them with my own eyes, its real. It's really real! WOOT!
> 
> I hope Mewtwo isnt shown simply cuz he isnt unlocked on that file though...



Or removed because he had a terrible moveset.

He was only good with items. D:<


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 20, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Or removed because he had a terrible moveset.
> 
> He was only good with items. D:<



he could also be buffed, you know, like Bowser. Don't hate on Mewtwo, he's classic unlike Lucario. He deserves to be in.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 20, 2008)

Perhaps his moveset wasn't that good, but at least he was original.

And I saw it those three in the video too. I checked the other video I got from Game Trailers and there was definitely no sign of those icons before.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 20, 2008)

I guess they posted an updated version of the same video?


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey, I want Mewtwo back aswell, but it seems unlikely now unfortunatly.

Yes Lucario is all osrts of bad ass aswell, but Mewtwo, is....welll.Mewtwo!!!

And we all know Mewtwo is the most badass Pokemon out there, it just sucks they made him sucky in Melee, while both his game AND cartoon form are very strong..

Especially the cartoon form, that Mewtwo is frikkin overpowered, I mean whipping up a storm by thinking it? Holy crap.


----------



## Deadmon (Jan 20, 2008)

Maybe Mewtwo wasn't unlocked yet? :S


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 20, 2008)

Deadmon said:


> Maybe Mewtwo wasn't unlocked yet? :S



That's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 21, 2008)

Deadmon said:


> Maybe Mewtwo wasn't unlocked yet? :S


There's room for one more icon, so I think that's the case as well.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2008)

The icons go from left to right, so that blank space could just be empty as a whole.

Also, supposedly, they are now changing that version of the video back to the one without icons.

This confirms it 1000% now >:3

Just to keep the verification..



And a character listing so far


*Spoiler*: __ 



*DK Series*
Donkey Kong
Diddy Kong

*Star Fox Series*
Fox

*Kirby Series*
Kirby
Metaknight
King Dedede

*F-Zero Series*
Captain Falcon

*Metroid Series*
Samus Aran/Zero Suit Samus

*Earthbound/MOTHER Series*
Lucas
Ness

*Pokemon Series*
Jigglypuff
Pikachu
Pokemon Trainer
Lucario

*Zelda Series*
Link
Zelda/Sheik
Ganondorf [Seeing as Sheik was confirmed ages ago and is NOW on the site, this fully confirms Ganondorf]

*Mario Series*
Mario
Luigi [Confirmed by Nintendo rep at E for All]
Peach
Bowser

*Yoshi Series*
Yoshi

*Fire Emblem Series*
Ike

*??? Series*
Supposedly Mr. Game & Watch

*Ice Climber Series*
Ice Climbers

*Animal Crossing Series*
???

*Warioware Series*
Wario

*Metal Gear Series*
Solid Snake

*Kid Icarus Series*
Pit

*???? Series*
???

*Sonic Series*
Sonic the Hedgehog

*DS? Series*
???

*Pikmin Series*
Captain Olimar & Pikmin

So, the total we have so far is 33 the least [35 already, counting ZSS and Sheik as separate characters]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 21, 2008)

Just to update everyone, they've updated the video on the Japanese Wii site to take out the images of those 3 characters. 

It's to late though, we already know. To many people have found out about it.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 21, 2008)

*Super Smash Bros. Brawl Spoiler Discussion Thread - Post all character leak info here*

This is now the official spoiler thread. Keep all the leak info in here. 

If any spoiler info is posted in the Dojo thread = ban hammer time.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2008)

BOO @ ALTERATIONS

What if it's like..not a important spoiler? Like a accidental random scoff at the character numbers or stage numbers?

Lol fighting gayme spoilers; serious business </3


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 21, 2008)

Link removed

New spoiler thread.

Keep all spoiler info out of this thread from now on, guys. Strictly Dojo discussions in here.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 21, 2008)

Don't give a darn myself.

But I'm not going to deal with complaints so this is the new rule: use this thread and this thread only for spoilers or find yourself banned for awhile.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2008)

Lol wuts?

People complain about "spoilers" when it comes to Brawl? I'd honestly giggle if someone has in the past.

Oh God, I bet these people were the same bloafs who didn't want to know what a Luma was in SMG.

All the info of the game is going to be rampant on every site that has an interest in the game, so those people who would whine about it should clearly not be on the internet for a while.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 21, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> The icons go from left to right, so that blank space could just be empty as a whole.


That's what I thought too but it seems a little too convenient to have a space where an icon can fit perfectly. Also the first icon doesn't have that much of a gap from the word "seal."


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> That's what I thought too but it seems a little too convenient to have a space where an icon can fit perfectly. Also the first icon doesn't have that much of a gap from the word "seal."



Yeah, but by using that logic, it would mean there are more than 2 characters from the Earthbound/Mother series.

Not to mention, when they show ones with Sonic in them, it's in the leftmost area in that section of the screen.

But alas, who knows?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

Dude... you just killed this thread man...^^^


----------



## Xenon (Jan 21, 2008)

Here's the supposed roster - 35 total players and 41 stages:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Returning (20):
Mario
Link
Kirby
Pikachu
Fox
Samus
Zelda
Bowser
Donkey Kong
Yoshi
Peach
Ice Climbers
Ness
Jigglypuff
Ganondorf
Mr Game & Watch
Captain Falcon
Falco
Luigi
Marth

New(15):
Pit
Wario
Ike
Pokemon Trainer
Diddy Kong
Meta Knight
Snake
Lucas
Sonic
King Dedede
Pikmin & Olimar
Lucario
Wolf
Young Link (cel-shaded)
R.O.B.

info from


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

I haven't seen complaints man.

Who WOULDN'T want SSBB spoils????


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 21, 2008)

Damnit...two threads...how troublesome... :/

So, someone point me to this "confirmation" of Ness? I watched the Wii Japan vid and just saw stickers...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

...There's your proof...^^^


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I haven't seen complaints man.
> 
> Who WOULDN'T want SSBB spoils????



I bet you money there is one individual who wouldn't want spoilers...

I'd bet even more money they don't visit this topic, to boot 

But alas, tis is za plan for now I guess.

I would have gone with this being a general discussion thread with the other being a Update thread. But the way this topic seems to be presented is this is just for spoilers and the other topic is for everything else, which I think a load of cockaduckey.

That's just me though, and I know I can get very bitchy and very irritated at the lifeless things around.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 21, 2008)

I see no grounds of complaint. People that don't wanna get spoiled stay in the last thread, people who like to stay on top of things come here. What's the problem?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 21, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Damnit...two threads...how troublesome... :/
> 
> So, someone point me to this "confirmation" of Ness? I watched the Wii Japan vid and just saw stickers...


Check the first page. The video doesn't show them anymore.


----------



## kewlmyc (Jan 21, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Damnit...two threads...how troublesome... :/
> 
> So, someone point me to this "confirmation" of Ness? I watched the Wii Japan vid and just saw stickers...



The mini-icons were originally on there but when people saw it, Nintendo came in and edited the video.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 21, 2008)

Eh, seems suspicious, but I wouldn't call it any confirmation if it's just stickers. I mean, I was under the impression there were stickers of a billion different things, not just playable characters...kinda like trophies...

I still expect characters like Ness and Dr. Mario to just be some form of alternate costumes. I'd be okay with that...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

So then it MUST mean something^^^.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 21, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Eh, seems suspicious, but I wouldn't call it any confirmation if it's just stickers. I mean, I was under the impression there were stickers of a billion different things, not just playable characters...kinda like trophies...
> 
> I still expect characters like Ness and Dr. Mario to just be some form of alternate costumes. I'd be okay with that...


Oh, no, they aren't stickers. The bottom part tells you which characters you can equip the highlighted sticker on. 

Removing them in the video pretty much tells us that this might be tonight's update. Stuff like this has happened before. With Sheik, Sonic, and DK...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Eh, seems suspicious, but I wouldn't call it any confirmation if it's just stickers. I mean, I was under the impression there were stickers of a billion different things, not just playable characters...kinda like trophies...



The stickers can only be used on certain characters. This is how the existence of Jiggly, Ness, and Lucario as playable came to fruition.

The stickers that Lucas can use apply to Ness too, as do the ones for Pokemon Trainer do for Lucario, for example.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 21, 2008)

No Roy?!?!

To quote Vader.....

"NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!"


----------



## Shinny (Jan 21, 2008)

hmmm, i hope they don't take any characters out of the last game.  that'd be plain stupid on nintendo's part.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> The stickers can only be used on certain characters. This is how the existence of Jiggly, Ness, and Lucario as playable came to fruition.
> 
> The stickers that Lucas can use apply to Ness too, as do the ones for Pokemon Trainer do for Lucario, for example.



FUCK YEAH!!

3 more character updates on a SUNDAY!!!!!!



			
				Shinny said:
			
		

> hmmm, i hope they don't take any characters out of the last game. that'd be plain stupid on nintendo's part.



uhhh... no it wouldn't.

Roy, Dr. Mario, Ganon, Pichu, Falco are all copies of their originals...

Now, Ganon WILL have a change of moveset and WILL be staying for Brawl..

Same goes for Falco.

Roy, the doc, and pichu will all go to HELL and replaced with new, better characters.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2008)

In an unrelated not by the way, Jun Senoue is releasing an album in a few days [Jan 23rd], and it has the full song for Angel Island Zone from Brawl.

01. LIVE & LEARN
02. IT DOESN'T MATTER (SA2 Version)
03. ESCAPE FROM THE CITY
04. HIS WORLD
05. SUPER SONIC RACING
06. SONIC - YOU CAN DO ANYTHING
07. SONIC BOOM
08. SONIC SPEED RIDERS
09. RACE TO WIN
10 SONIC X THEME
11. RIGHT THERE and RIDE ON
12. SONIC HEROES
13 WHAT I'M MADE OF...
14. SEVEN RINGS IN HAND
15. HIS WORLD (Zebrahead Version)
16 IT DOESN'T MATTER (SA1 Version)
17. OPEN YOUR HEART
- Bonus Tracks -
18 A NEW VENTURE (Surfin' S.R.A. Remix)
*19. ANGEL ISLAND ZONE (SSBB Remix)*
20. SEVEN RINGS IN HAND (Crush 40 Version)
21 OPEN YOUR HEART (Crush 40 vs. Bentley Jones Remix)


I guess I'll post it here if I find it. As long as it isn't an .ast file [If more players supported that filetype, I would have posted every songrip from UR MR GAY, even the songs not on the OST], it should be fine.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> FUCK YEAH!!
> 
> 3 more character updates on a SUNDAY!!!!!!
> 
> ...



You see Ive always liked Roy better then Marth. Marth was the better character. BUT had barely any power. Roy had ALOT of Power, and quite a bit of speed. It was a rather balacned character. Speed just means everything in  Smash Bros sadly...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 21, 2008)

Awesome, thanks for the news, Goof. Hm, would that mean that's the only track that's in Brawl or at least the only Brawl arrangement?


----------



## korbaton (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, then, I shall revive it.

One hour until the update, and I don't know if anyone's posed this question yet, so I shall pose it. And if someone has posed it, I apologize... but I'm still posing it.

Why do you think Nintendo's pushed back Brawl... AGAIN?

I think it's so they can make as many copies as possible, so they don't run out like they've run out of Wiis.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

So.... i'm guessing Lucario's FS will be an Aura Sphere?


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 21, 2008)

meh...this thread is still useful...once that game c0mes out...the two will merge.



korbaton said:


> Well, then, I shall revive it.
> 
> One hour until the update, and I don't know if anyone's posed this question yet, so I shall pose it. And if someone has posed it, I apologize... but I'm still posing it.
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1KwwePQLkQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Awesome, thanks for the news, Goof. Hm, would that mean that's the only track that's in Brawl or at least the only Brawl arrangement?



Well, it's a bonus, so I donno.

He was an extra composer, so I wouldn't be too shocked if that is the only song he composed.

I don't think the album would have all the tracks remixed in Brawl, just ones Jun composed. I'm pretty sure Yuzo Koshiro might have a hand in another Sonic song for Brawl, as he has done music for the series before even Senoue was put on board after the whole Micheal Jackson fiasco that occurred during Sonic 3.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

so...how long til the brawl update?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> So.... i'm guessing Lucario's FS will be an Aura Sphere?


That'll probably be his standard B move, I think.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

Maybe like a charge shot?^^^


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 21, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Awesome, thanks for the news, Goof. Hm, would that mean that's the only track that's in Brawl or at least the only Brawl arrangement?



At least the only arrangement Jun Senoue did. That album should be pimp, can't wait til you post it, Goofy.

And this thread split isnt too bad. Now we have two places to discuss Brawl. As much fun as it is seeing the dojo updates, its been far too long and I can't wait to be spoiled silly.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

We are moving extremely quickly here^^^.

SO.. i will ask again... in how much more time will the dojo update for today , monday?


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 21, 2008)

When I think about it, wouldn't Lucarios B moves be quite similar to Mewtwo?  I'm not saying is a good or a bad thing, thats just my opinion though.


----------



## /root (Jan 21, 2008)

Lucario will probably have totally different moves to Mewtwo.

Aura Sphere and Shadow Ball will probably be the only interchangeable moves.

He could have a FE-style Counter.

Can Lucario Sky Uppercut/Hi Jump Kick? There's a B+Up.

Lucario has way better moves and a way better weight/style for a Brawl Char than Mewtwo. If built right he could be top-tier.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> We are moving extremely quickly here^^^.
> 
> SO.. i will ask again... in how much more time will the dojo update for today , monday?



2AM EST.

Less than 20 minutes.


----------



## /root (Jan 21, 2008)

It will probably be later.

Expect Lucario, Ness and Jigglypuff to be announced now


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

...hell ya.

Thanks goof.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 21, 2008)

Come on guys we gotta catch this thread up to the other one in posts.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

spam the shit out of it...^^^

lol. we get banned!


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 21, 2008)

I wonder if I can post the update first in both thread...um...maybe not...


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> spam the shit out of it...^^^
> 
> lol. we get banned!



Okay then we have to do it before Brawl is released here.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 21, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Okay then we have to do it before Brawl is released here.



I recommend not...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> I wonder if I can post the update first in both thread...um...maybe not...



I couldn't help but notice your sig Linkaro...

Now, I have a question for you...

Want me to add you to my hit list?


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I couldn't help but notice your sig Linkaro...
> 
> Now, I have a question for you...
> 
> Want me to add you to my hit list?



I hope u know just by adding me that doesn't mean u instantly win..


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 21, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> I hope u know just by adding me that doesn't mean u instantly win..



I will win.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> I hope u know just by adding me that doesn't mean u instantly win..



....oh yes it does.

So... what do you say?


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 21, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> I will win.



well...um..then...good luck to both of us.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2008)

Psh, luck is not needed in the field of battle.

Skill is what it takes


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 21, 2008)

FUCK! Why was this the update instead of something new?! AJROgewj89agm7t4w4bywiw3

On another note, looks awesome.

EDIT: Why am I the first poster and the only one viewing this thread?!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2008)

This topic has imploded, tis why.

At least it's a better image of it.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah it looks sweet. Glad to see Zelda gets an awesome FS.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 21, 2008)

I hope we'll be able to four player Brawl amongst ourselves. Random NF free-for-alls could be win.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> ....oh yes it does.
> 
> So... what do you say?



U heard of "don't count your chicken before they hatch.

I'll meet u in the finals of the torny then.



Ritzbitz8 said:


> I hope we'll be able to four player Brawl amongst ourselves. Random NF free-for-alls could be win.



yeah...

in other news...update is taking long so for u guys...it's going to suck.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

...ill add you to my list......


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah.

I've also lol'd @ the overload the Dojo is getting because people are expecting 
*Spoiler*: __ 



One of the characters shown accidentally hours ago




I can't even find a site of the Dojo that shows it without lag. I actually turned to /v/ for it.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 21, 2008)

Lol if we have a Tournament..I will pwn all of you..J/K, I really look foward to playing against you all. Especially you Shion..my Fox against yours.


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 21, 2008)

Brawl better have Falco in it.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> Lol if we have a Tournament..I will pwn all of you..J/K, I really look foward to playing against you all. Especially you Shion..my Fox against yours.



...to my hit list you go!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 21, 2008)

Apparently no one on the internet can see it except me:



That work?


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 21, 2008)

nice...I see Zelda's FS.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 21, 2008)

I would love to spout of how great I am...but if Roy isn't in it..it means I will have to train with someone else ...unless Marth is...but still a different play style Roy is power, Marth is speed.


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 21, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I would love to spout of how great I am...but if Roy isn't in it..it means I will have to train with someone else ...unless Marth is...but still a different play style Roy is power, Marth is speed.



Regardless of if they are in it or not the game play will be different, grabs, range, ect will all be different.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 21, 2008)

Even though I already knew about it...I suppose the picture is pretty cool.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 21, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> Regardless of if they are in it or not the game play will be different, grabs, range, ect will all be different.



This is true. But its still the same basic fundmental Smash. You can still dodge/air dodge. So forth, just new shit added, you got to learn.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 21, 2008)

Someone I knew Sheik would be part of the FS too since it's the same one, only Sheik's is slightly different.


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't like how we can no longer controller the direction of air dodging, clever though since its how they eliminated wave dashing but the fact we can do an attack or air doge again after the first air dodge isn't too bad.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 21, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> I don't like how we can no longer controller the direction of air dodging, clever though since its how they eliminated wave dashing but the fact we can do an attack or air doge again after the first air dodge isn't too bad.



Thats pretty badass.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 21, 2008)

I was wondering how it would look. Pretty cool. And Sheik's pose looks awesome. BTW, is that everyone's FS that's been shown?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 21, 2008)

To pass the time...


----------



## Shirker (Jan 21, 2008)

Funny. Link is the mute in the group, how come he gets lines?


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 21, 2008)

Awesome haha.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 21, 2008)

so Zeldas final smash looks awesome. I wonder if Sheiks Final smash will be an announcement also?


----------



## zagman505 (Jan 21, 2008)

why would they do that? zelda and shiek have the same final smash, it even says in today's update.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 21, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> this for back up
> 
> New spoiler thread.
> 
> Keep all spoiler info out of this thread from now on, guys. Strictly Dojo discussions in here.


What spoilers? Brawl is a fighting game, you can't spoil it. The excitment is in playing the game. Knowing what characters are available only makes things more exciting. And subspace doesn't seem to have enough dialogue to be spoilt in any way. At least with something like Street Fighter characters endings would be considered spoilers but with Smash Bros you get trophies and more characters. Knowing ahead of time is a good thing, nothing can spoil Smash Bros.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 21, 2008)

I still don't understand why we have two threads. You can't spoil a game like Brawl, the excitment is playing not seeing what happens. Besides I'm guessing we'll get updates of things faster once Japan has Brawl like multiple character updates in one week.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 21, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing as well, considering all these updates in the past year or so were technically "spoilers."  I understand why Neogaf did it since a lot of posters have been claiming "spoilers bad" and their traffic is waaaaaaaaay more intense than our gaming dept, but that never seemed to be the case here. Players want to know what's coming up and what's to expect when they get the game eventually. 

Also, with the approaching release dates so close, the relevance of this thread is kinda moot.  This isn't like Naruto manga spoilers at all. =/


----------



## zagman505 (Jan 21, 2008)

don't think anybody's posted this, but here's a roster that's going around on smashworld forums as the most likely real roster


----------



## Ronin (Jan 21, 2008)

Personally we should keep this thread and use it as an update thread, which is what I think Tenshi might've had in mind. Rather than going to the discussion thread and searching back three pages to see what everyone is talking about and look for youtube vids and links. You can come in here look at a few posts or the OP and get your updates and be on your way.

Keeping all the updates in one thread just makes it easier IMO.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 21, 2008)

zagman505 said:


> don't think anybody's posted this, but here's a roster that's going around on smashworld forums as the most likely real roster



Awwww, after all those rumors about 48 characters, I feel kinda dissapointed with 35.  But it still seems quite pwnsome.  A bit sad about no third 3rd Part character (assuming its real).


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 21, 2008)

Roster doesn't seem real. I mean, if that sticker "exclusive" thing holds merit (which I believe it does), then where is the AC rep?
No Ridley makes me wonder as well. Why exclude such a highly requested character, the highest behind Sonic? 0_o


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 21, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> Roster doesn't seem real. I mean, if that sticker "exclusive" thing holds merit (which I believe it does), then where is the AC rep?
> No Ridley makes me wonder as well. Why exclude such a highly requested character, the highest behind Sonic? 0_o



Agreed.  Also, why have ROB as a secret character if he's already been seen as an enemy in SSE?  The more I think about it, the more I don't believe it.  I just can't see Wolf being chosen over Krystal.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 21, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I just can't see Wolf being chosen over Krystal.



I can.  Krystal sucks.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 21, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Agreed.  Also, why have ROB as a secret character if he's already been seen as an enemy in SSE?  The more I think about it, the more I don't believe it.  I just can't see Wolf being chosen over Krystal.



Krystal is in.

A while back on the voice actress's site of Krystal it featured games and roles she'd played a part in.

It also said: Krystal: Super Smash Brothers Brawl.

Granted it could be an assist trophy but it got taken of the site after someone discovered it and made a thread about it on Smashboards.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 21, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I can.  Krystal sucks.



However, she was one of the highest requested characters, up there with Ike, Dedede, Olimar, Ridley, Sonic, Geno, Diddy Kong, etc.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 21, 2008)

I think we should at least see one new Mushroom Kingdom Mario character (Wario is representing his own spin-off after all). Bowser Jr is the most likely choice.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 21, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I can.  Krystal sucks.



Well, she'd at least have a pretty original moveset. Plus, there aren't many female characters.


----------



## Midnight ♥ (Jan 21, 2008)

Look under the spoiler. Lucario and Jigglypuff are in.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 21, 2008)

Shion, do you have any infallible proof that you're so skilled?
Just curious is all.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 21, 2008)

awesome lucario is in brawl he is my favorite 4th generation pokemon

also i hope ness have a original move set


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 21, 2008)

About damn time. 

Looks great.


Gaiash said:


> What spoilers? Brawl is a fighting game, you can't spoil it. The excitment is in playing the game. Knowing what characters are available only makes things more exciting. And subspace doesn't seem to have enough dialogue to be spoilt in any way. At least with something like Street Fighter characters endings would be considered spoilers but with Smash Bros you get trophies and more characters. Knowing ahead of time is a good thing, nothing can spoil Smash Bros.


I personally don't care but I'm not dealing with complaints so deal with it.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

HELL YEAH!!!!^^^^

....todays update ucked ass, yesterday's update was da shit.


----------



## zagman505 (Jan 21, 2008)

well, i personally hope that the roster is false (it has no isaac ), and it's coming under a lot of fire on smashworld forums too, but apparently a lot of reliable sources have confirmed it.

some of the key points against it:
1. no AC character, which the sticker upgrade update basically confirmed.
2. a lot of the most popular characters did not get in, such as krystal and ridley.
3. after such a long development time and two delays, we only get 10 more characters than melee had???


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 21, 2008)

Midnight ♥ said:


> Look under the spoiler. Lucario and Jigglypuff are in.





Linkdarkside said:


> awesome lucario is in brawl he is my favorite 4th generation pokemon
> 
> also i hope ness have a original move set


Did neither of you read the first post at all?

Lucario, Jiggys, and Ness being in was discovered yesterday and is the very reason I made this thread.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 21, 2008)

Who is R.O.B exactly? pics please


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 21, 2008)

zelda FS look cool


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

A robot in the Starfox games.^^^

He assists them in sending their planes and other crap.


----------



## Svenjamin (Jan 21, 2008)

Is looks like ROB is the enemy in subspace emmisary. 



Scroll to the botton.... I hope it's not true.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, if it shows him there, then he is a boss.

Maybe he is being "mind-controlled" like Wario in the subspace?


----------



## zagman505 (Jan 21, 2008)

actually it appears that the R.O.B. on the roster refers to a ROB from another game. i had thought it was the one from starfox too, but apparently not.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh im so stupid that R.O.B! He is the robot that went on top of the NES. Supposedly he is a character, weird.


EDIT: Can someone show me the starfox R.O.B?


----------



## Shiron (Jan 21, 2008)

Hmm, can't really see that roster being true... I mean, Wolf? He would be cool, but along with Falco, how are they going to avoid making him a Fox clone? Just don't see it.

Besides, doesn't Fox basically have a Wolf alt costume? At least I remember him having one. So, I really can't see Wolf being in there at this point.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 21, 2008)

Haha I've got that robot, so yeah I know it's the NES R.O.B. not the Star Fox one. Now thats just for that little enemy in SubSpace, if it's an actual character... well that would be weird for one, but two it would be even more weird if it was R.O.B. from Star Fox, as I don't think he was even mentioned as a wanted character, except possibly by die-hard fans of the Star Fox series.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> HELL YEAH!!!!^^^^
> 
> ....todays update ucked ass, yesterday's update was da shit.


Yesterday was Sunday, you don't get updates on Sundays.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 21, 2008)

Devil Akuma said:


> Oh im so stupid that R.O.B! He is the robot that went on top of the NES. Supposedly he is a character, weird.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Can someone show me the starfox R.O.B?




Sure:


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Yesterday was Sunday, you don't get updates on Sundays.



Yah we did...

The updates of Ness, Lucario and JigglyPOP


----------



## Akuma (Jan 21, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> Sure:



Would look easier to play with than NES ROB


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> Shion, do you have any infallible proof that you're so skilled?
> Just curious is all.



Well, if I could post something on youtube, I would put it here, but sadly, I do not have a camcorder or any other piece of crap that will let me upload a video....

So my answer is NO.

But don't worry...

You will see once we battle.

Just out of curiosity.. do you?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

This guy has LEGS man.^^^

Doesn't the NES ROB have like... wheels?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 21, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> Sure:


Well a robot would be interesting. Still I don't think that leak would make sense, like Shiron Falco and Wolf make the list seem flawed. And like I said Nintendo would probably want to add a new Mushroom Kingdom Mario character like Bowser Jr, if we are having anyone who is likely to be a clone it should be him.


----------



## Even (Jan 21, 2008)

Starfox ROB looks like the best one... He has legs...

BTW, is Mewtwo confirmed as a playable character??


----------



## Akuma (Jan 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> This guy has LEGS man.^^^
> 
> Doesn't the NES ROB have like... wheels?




Yes, not to mention ive never seen him jump anywhere but onto my NES.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 21, 2008)

Dammit I'm late as hell to this new thread. Felt nice to wake up to 3 new characters though.

I haven't played the new pokemon games so can someone give me a possible Lucario moveset.


@Shion
Since you've told me you wave dash a lot will Brawl having no wave dashes affect you at all.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 21, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Well a robot would be interesting. Still I don't think that leak would make sense, like Shiron Falco and Wolf make the list seem flawed. And like I said Nintendo would probably want to add a new Mushroom Kingdom Mario character like Bowser Jr, if we are having anyone who is likely to be a clone it should be him.



Bowser Jr. could very well have a moveset based on his brush from sunshine, he could even use it like a staff of some sort.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 21, 2008)

Even said:


> I was wondering who R.O.B is too...
> Pics please



They were already posted, look for people who quoted me follow the links or click the spoilers.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow, I'm surprised at how many people don't know/remember ROB.  Is being 19 really that old now, or do I just have a good memory.

Also, Oldschool ROB > Fox ROB


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

Chaps said:


> Dammit I'm late as hell to this new thread. Felt nice to wake up to 3 new characters though.
> 
> I haven't played the new pokemon games so can someone give me a possible Lucario moveset.
> 
> ...



Not at all.

To me, wavedashing is just like using the shield dodge.

And I can use both the same way.

So... no, it won't.

What WILL affect me slightly is that Fox's reflector has been... "nerfed" a little.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 21, 2008)

As for a Lucario moveset:

B standard: Aura Sphere, like Mewtwo/Samus chargeable ball.
B up: Sky uppercut, basicly Mario/Luigi's uppercut, but slightly different.(Like Shouryuken)
B down: Counter, he had this in the games as a move, could work like Marth/Ike/Roy's counter, Lucario crossing its arms and if you hit him he punches with double the force.
B forward: Extremespeed, like Fox/Falco he dashes forward with great speed.

A: Punch
AA: Punch,Punch
AAA: Punch, Punch, Kick.

Forward tilt: Spinning Backhand
Up tilt: Somersault kick
Down tilt: Sweeping kick

Cant think of anything else at the moment.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Not at all.
> 
> To me, wavedashing is just like using the shield dodge.
> 
> ...



Ok good because if I win I don't wanna hear any excuses that there was no wave dashing.

It sucks that Fox's reflector was nerfed.

BTW I might be playing Diddy in our match if Marth isn't back.

EDIT: seems like a cool moveset you made there Falco-San
Lucario should be pretty badass


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

Chaps said:


> Ok good because if I win I don't wanna hear any excuses that there was no wave dashing.
> 
> *It sucks that Fox's reflector was nerfed.*
> 
> ...



Don't worry about that.

It can still be used to shine, but they said it is not as useful this time around.

Possibly cuz many characters "fly" instead of jump.

And playing Diddy is fine.

I don't really care.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 21, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> Bowser Jr. could very well have a moveset based on his brush from sunshine, he could even use it like a staff of some sort.


Very true, but I'd still be happy to see him even if he had a similar moveset to Bowser. Plus hes the new guy in the Mario games, he should get a better role than an assist trophy.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 21, 2008)

Chaps said:


> I haven't played the new pokemon games so can someone give me a possible Lucario moveset.


Hmm...

Standard: 
Right/Left: , or. Possibly  as well.
Up:  or
Down: , , , , ect.

Final Smash: Probably Extremespeed+a Barrage of Aura Spheres/fighting attacks or something like that.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 21, 2008)

I could see Bowser Junior being kind of like Zelda where he can transform to Shadow Mario.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 21, 2008)

Chaps said:


> I could see Bowser Junior being kind of like Zelda where he can transform to Shadow Mario.


I see Shadow Mario as his Final Smash.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 21, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> I see Shadow Mario as his Final Smash.



No his final smash would be something with his Ark like on Galaxy.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 21, 2008)

Devil Akuma said:


> No his final smash would be something with his Ark like on Galaxy.


Ah, maybe. I haven't played Galaxy yet, still getting used to the Wii controls.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 21, 2008)

As for Lucario's Final Smash I think CLose Combat would be a good one.

Like Link/Ike he pummels the shit out of his oponent to finish it with a devestating uppercut or something.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 21, 2008)

I think links final smash is a bit much, it only works on one character. I bet alot of the multi character final smashes are just as effective but hits everyone.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Jan 21, 2008)

That comic! Sheik was always a woman disguised as a flaming homosexual, like the Pyro! 




Yipes, looks kinda scary to me. 




"Shion" said:


> Well, if I could post something on youtube, I would put it here, but sadly, I do not have a camcorder or any other piece of crap that will let me upload a video....
> 
> So my answer is NO.
> 
> ...



I do, go to my Youtube account to see the results.


----------



## Aman (Jan 21, 2008)

If this 35-characters rumor wasn't from supposedly reliable sources, I would never have believed it for a second. The recent leak showing Ness basically proves that Sakurai does accept modified clones in this game. Besides, there are 24 characters on the Dojo, and 27 characters if you count the leak. And then there are characters that I'm confident will be in like...

Luigi
Captain Falcon
Ganondorf
Mr. Game and Watch

That's 31 characters. And then there are characters that I _expect_ will return, for various reasons. These include:

Mewtwo (has an original moveset and is known to many). Just because he was weak in the last game doesn't mean he shouldn't be back in.

Falco (has many fans and is supported by Ness returning to the game).

Marth, I'm quite sure about this one. They made Ike very different from how Marth plays, and there's no reason for the FE series to just have one character in this game.

Last and least will be Roy. He's the most doubtful of the bunch, but they did bring Ness back and Roy seems to have fans for his ''ZOMG Fire'' sword.

Let's say that just two of these make it to the game. That's still 33 characters!

But the most important thing supporting all of these characters is that as you can see from the posts in this thread, the amount of characters will matter a lot in this game. We're the dedicated fans, and many were still optimistic for a 40+ (or close to 40) character roster. The masses would be much more picky (I know from experience). But the thing that got to me was the confirmation of Ness. If Sakurai can add one modified clone, he might as well add more to make more people happy. And this game has been in development for quite a while now.

Of course, I consider the 35-characters rumor a big possibility. I'm just trying to stay optimistic.


----------



## Aman (Jan 21, 2008)

Good to get this update out of the way quickly.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 21, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> What spoilers? Brawl is a fighting game, you can't spoil it. The excitment is in playing the game. Knowing what characters are available only makes things more exciting. And subspace doesn't seem to have enough dialogue to be spoilt in any way. At least with something like Street Fighter characters endings would be considered spoilers but with Smash Bros you get trophies and more characters. Knowing ahead of time is a good thing, nothing can spoil Smash Bros.



Some people (like me) would want to have the same amount of surprise as to who and what made it in in the game while playing through it. And subspace... well I'm not getting too much into that. It's like any story one would want to see for themselves. What's wrong with not wanting to know more than what you're given.

What's the grounds of complaint. People who don't like the leaks can stay here, people that want to stay on top of things go to that thread. So what's the problem?



Digital Flareon said:


> I do, go to my Youtube account to see the results.



What's you're account? I might wanna join this mix as well, and I wanna see what's in store.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Well, if it shows him there, then he is a boss.
> 
> Maybe he is being "mind-controlled" like Wario in the subspace?



So far, the only characters confirmed to be mind controlled are the ones with Trophy Guns, and those are Bowser, Wario, and King Dedede.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 21, 2008)

Man, I already knew about this FS >_>


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 21, 2008)

If you don't want to see spoilers then you should just turn your internet off until March.  It's fucking Brawl.  It's going to be *everywhere*.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> If you don't want to see spoilers then you should just turn your internet off until March.  It's fucking Brawl.  It's going to be *everywhere*.



Lol.

You should see Gamefags,. Every 7 or so topics is a "I know the truth about ___ because I know inside sources"

It's turned into one huge mindfuck game that is absolutely hilarious to watch.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 21, 2008)

YES NESS IS SAFE!

Hopefully that would mean he has a new move pool then.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 21, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> so Zeldas final smash looks awesome. I wonder if Sheiks Final smash will be an announcement also?


As zagman505 said, Sheik and Zelda share the same FS. Also, the update is listed on Sheik's page so there's no need to waste an update on the same thing again.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 21, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> If you don't want to see spoilers then you should just turn your internet off until March.  It's fucking Brawl.  It's going to be *everywhere*.



I'm not too worried about that, since I rarely go to websights involving video games (Unless I wanna see reviews). And the only thing I have to worry about on Youtube is temptation.


----------



## Shinny (Jan 21, 2008)

remind me, how many characters were in SSBM?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

about 25 or so...^^^


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2008)

26, counting Shiek as her own character.

Removing clones from that number would have the roster at around 21 fully original characters.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 21, 2008)

Shinny said:


> remind me, how many characters were in SSBM?


25. 26 if you count sheik as a separate character from zelda

edit: lol thoroughly answered


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 21, 2008)

dragonbattousai said:


> YES NESS IS SAFE!
> 
> Hopefully that would mean he has a new move pool then.



lol Throws bike. And his final smash would proabably be getting all of the party and pummling everyone.


----------



## Shinny (Jan 21, 2008)

aha, thanks everyone!

either way, this game can't come out soon enough...

but i'm sure there will be hidden characters you have to unlock, yes?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2008)

Indeed. So far, the only fully confirmed hidden characters are Snake and Sonic.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 21, 2008)

Ness' Final Smash will probably be PK Rocking.


Shinny said:


> but i'm sure there will be hidden characters you have to unlock, yes?


Yes. Sonic and Snake are already confirmed to be hidden characters. 

Captain Olimar...50/50, I'd say. I'm going to say he is. 

Ness, Lucario, and Jigglypuff are undoubtedly secret, as well.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 21, 2008)

Why don't they get in Advance wars characters. Like they would just be like PT but with guns and bullets. lol

AND GOEMON! WHY DON'T THEY ADD GOEMON!?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 21, 2008)

because sakurai dont want real guns

i hope that there more than 35 characters like 40 or someting


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> AND GOEMON! WHY DON'T THEY ADD GOEMON!?



Because Brawl already has one character from Konami.

And if they were going to include another, it's probably be between Simon Belmont, Sparkster, and Goemon.


----------



## Shinny (Jan 21, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> AND GOEMON! WHY DON'T THEY ADD GOEMON!?



that would be absolutely genius.  oh man, i remember the days of goemon...that holds a great nostalgic place in my heart....


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 21, 2008)

well only Zero Suit Samus Final Smash left to update in the dojo


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jan 21, 2008)

I love the leak! But I really want Takamaru and Ridley and they have good chanses to becuse of the poll results: (bolded are the characters I want in Brawl.)

King Dedede(5) - CONFIRMED!
Diddy Kong(4) - CONFIRMED!
Geno(4)
Ike(4) - CONFIRMED!
*Ridley(4)*
Captain Olimar & Pikmin(3) - CONFIRMED!
Krystal(3)
*Takamaru(3)*
Windwaker Link(3)
Animal Crossing MC(2) - in BG of Smashville stage
Claus(2)
Demiru(2)
*Isaac(2)*
Jeff(2)
Kawasima(2)
King K.Rool(2)
Lip(2)
Lucas(2) - CONFIRMED!
*Mega Man(2)*
Oguma(2)
Ouendan(2)
Sukapon(2)

They all have quite good chanses if you look at the results. Atleast takamaru and Ridley.


I hope the leack dosen´t deconfirm Mewtwo, hopefully he wasen´t unlocked on that file...


----------



## Akuma (Jan 21, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> well only Zero Suit Samus Final Smash left to update in the dojo




I dont think she will have one, Im thinking that she is not a seperate character.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2008)

Wait a moment...the Gamefags stated PortraitofRuin is one of the prophets that also stated the 35 character thing. Considering she has been on the ball with everything Konami-wise, if she really did get her hands on the game as she did with Castlevania: PoR and DXC, I would have to, disappointingly say, the roster with 35 characters and who they are is true.

For those who don't know, the information I posted about both CV games that no site or magazine mentioned till after the fact came from her. She was also the one who posted the OST to PoR a month before it was out anywhere.

So if she says this, considering her on-ball record with the last two things I know of her posting about, the following might be true;

- 35 total playable characters in Brawl.
- 41 total stages in Brawl.
- Mewtwo cut.
- Lucario is in.
- Wind Waker Link is in.
- Wolf is in.
- Falco is returning.
- Ridley, Takamaru, and Isaac are not playable.
- Krystal was not playable

It also comically makes me ponder if something from Castlevania is in the game, as her username is based off of that, and she has close ties with Koji Igarashi, the guy in charge of said series.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 21, 2008)

Can someone repost that roster? I cant seem to find it.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jan 21, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> - 35 total playable characters in Brawl.
> - 41 total stages in Brawl.
> *- Mewtwo cut.*
> - Lucario is in.
> ...


...Kill that profet. 35 just seems so little when Sakurai has promiced this game will be HUGE and then have ony 35 characters. The characters and engine is the game in fighting game!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2008)

Devil Akuma said:


> Can someone repost that roster? I cant seem to find it.



Supposedly, it's this;


*Spoiler*: __ 




1. Mario
2. Luigi
3. Bowser
4. Peach
5. Donkey Kong
6. Diddy Kong
7. Link
8. Zelda/Sheik
9. Ganondorf
10. Wind Waker Link
11. Samus/Zero Suit Samus
12. Yoshi
13. Kirby
14. Meta Knight
15. King Dedede
16. Fox
17. Falco
18. Wolf
19. Pikachu
20. Pokemon Trainer
21. Jigglypuff
22. Lucario
23. Ike
24. Marth
25. Lucas
26. Ness
27. Wario
28. Pikmin & Olimar
29. Captain Falcon
30. Ice Climbers
31. Pit
32. Mr. Game & Watch
33. R.O.B.
34. Snake
35. Sonic




That list hasn't received confirmation from PoR, the tidbits in my last post are her statements on the game. So, she didn't confirm R.O.B. to really be playable.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 21, 2008)

What ever happened to the 48 character theory, I liked that


----------



## Shirker (Jan 21, 2008)

^ I dunno, she might have a shot. From what I hear, they're not as identical as Zelda and Sheik's.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 21, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> So far, the only characters confirmed to be mind controlled are the ones with Trophy Guns, and those are Bowser, Wario, and King Dedede.


When was Dedede shown carrying a trophy gun?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> When was Dedede shown carrying a trophy gun?



It was confirmed in a magazine. Same magazine confirmed a FE Summoner-class boss.

Famitsu methinks.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 21, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Supposedly, it's this;
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


i'd actually be happy with that roster. more characters would be nice but those aren't bad at all


----------



## Witch King (Jan 21, 2008)

I dont like zeldas new brown colour, just doesnt look like her.

is if like they suddenly make mario blonde.

They should had taken ice climbers out, those sissy bastards are pathetic.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 21, 2008)

SEVEN POKEMON CHARACTERS? (counting PT and his pokemon)


----------



## Akuma (Jan 21, 2008)

Iunno, I think any pokemon characters are unecesary.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Jan 21, 2008)

Considering that this information has been spreading like wildfire, we should definately see one of the three leaked characters as an update on the Dojo site this week.


----------



## Megadoomer (Jan 21, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Supposedly, it's this;
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



35 characters for Brawl?  There were 26 characters in Melee, including Sheik, and there have been twelve newcomers revealed on Dojo (13, counting the Lucario leak).  Even if some clones are removed (Ganondorf will most likely stay, and Falco could possibly stay, leaving 4 clones removed (Luigi doesn't count as a clone)), the number still doesn't make sense.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Jan 21, 2008)

Chaps said:


> Dammit I'm late as hell to this new thread. Felt nice to wake up to 3 new characters though.
> 
> I haven't played the new pokemon games so can someone give me a possible Lucario moveset.





*Spoiler*: _My Version of Lucario's Moveset_ 





Digital Flareon said:


> I'd be more willing to do so in the first place if you asked nicely, since my Lucario MS is the only one I remember perfectly.
> 
> Standard Special: *Aura Sphere* - Lucario throws a glowing sphere that tracks foes. It doesn't charge like Mewtwo's Shadow Ball or Samus' Charge Beam.
> 
> ...








I'm calling BS on all leaked rosters until the game is released.


@Shion: Gimme your FC as soon as the game comes out, and I'll give you mine as well. Kirby vs Fox. Sounds nice, eh?

btw...


@all people who say there shouldn't be pokemon characters:


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 21, 2008)

Witch King said:


> I dont like zeldas new brown colour, just doesnt look like her.
> 
> is if like they suddenly make mario blonde.


Classic Zelda hair color is an alternate color choice.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2008)

Megadoomer said:


> 35 characters for Brawl?  There were 26 characters in Melee, including Sheik, and there have been twelve newcomers revealed on Dojo (13, counting the Lucario leak).  Even is some clones are removed, the number still doesn't make sense.



What do you mean it doesn't? Let's look at it like this;

FULLY Confirmed Characters;

Veterans:
1. Mario
2. Luigi [Confirmed by Nintendo rep months ago]
3. Bowser
4. Peach
5. Donkey Kong
6. Link
7. Zelda/Shiek
8. Ganondorf [Confirmed in the same interview that confirmed Shiek]
9. Samus/Zero Suit Samus
10. Yoshi
11. Kirby
12. Fox
13. Pikachu
14. Jigglypuff
15. Ness
16. Ice Climbers
17. Mr. Game & Watch [The emblem theory list's G&W at the 15th slot]
18. Captain Falcon [F-Zero has an emblem. Also, an Alloy uses his animations]

Newcomers:
19. Meta Knight
20. King Dedede
21. Diddy Kong
22. Pokemon Trainer
23. Lucario
24. Ike
25. Lucas
26. Wario
27. Pikmin & Olimar
28. Pit
29. Snake
30. Sonic

Right there, we have 30. Now, let's go with not 100% confirmed, but lead onto being in the game from one or more sources.

Veterans:
31. Falco
32. Marth

Newcomers:
33. Wolf
34. R.O.B.
35. Wind Waker Link
36. Animal Crossing character
37. DS character

Yeah, if 35 is the number [Which is the mostly rumored, which in my eyes NOW has a strong credible source supporting it], we know most of the characters in the game already. It depends on the ones not 100% confirmed if they are the remnants of the roster or will we get the newer ones.

The Dojo update on Friday zoomed in on the AC sticker, and avoided the bottom right corner. That, added with the whole emblem theory, and Sakurai's nudge to a character in the AC theme update, really make me think there will be a playable character from AC in the game.

But whatever way, you look at it like this; we will be getting around 35 characters at the MINIMUM.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 21, 2008)

This comment at SPP on the 35 characters rumor makes such a good point I felt like sharing it.


			
				Smile Guy said:
			
		

> 35 characters thing, is false... it just has to be, and I've got the official maths to prove it. I spent a morning doing this so don't laugh (well 5 minutes):
> 
> Mario
> Bowser
> ...


----------



## Ignis Solus (Jan 21, 2008)

OY, SHION!

FIGHT ME!

FIGHT ME!

FIGHT ME!

KIRBY VS FOX!

BRING IT BITCH!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> This comment at SPP on the 35 characters rumor makes such a good point I felt like sharing it.



Mm, indeed it does. However, one of the people talking about information I can verify personally with my own eyes HAS delivered on her statements and what she said, that being PoR.


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 21, 2008)

Too many pokemon characters.

Wolf is sexy though if hes in and fuck yeah Falco.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 21, 2008)

I'd be COMPLETELY happy without Wolf and Lucario.


----------



## /root (Jan 21, 2008)

Lucario could be built really well.

I personally dislike that Jigglypuff is probably remaining for no other reason than the fact it is a veteran from the series outset (much the same as Ness).

Ness and Jigglypuff are not needed in this game.


----------



## orochiwonka (Jan 21, 2008)

I remember seeing a clip of lyn from the gameboy advance fire emblem games in one of the trailers, does anybody have any info on that? I'll try to see if I can find the trailer.

found it:

I was just wondering does anybody think she'll be a playable character or just an assist trophy?


----------



## Xenon (Jan 21, 2008)

orochiwonka said:


> I remember seeing a clip of lyn from the gameboy advance fire emblem games in one of the trailers, does anybody have any info on that? I'll try to see if I can find the trailer.



She's an assist trophy.  They act like pokemon - you throw the trophy on the ground and the character comes out and attacks your opponent.


----------



## Bitch (Jan 21, 2008)

^ Lyn is an AT.

EDIT: Beat.  >.>


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 21, 2008)

orochiwonka said:


> I remember seeing a clip of lyn from the gameboy advance fire emblem games in one of the trailers, does anybody have any info on that? I'll try to see if I can find the trailer.
> 
> found it:
> 
> I was just wondering does anybody think she'll be a playable character or just an assist trophy?





She's an assist trophy


----------



## Ronin (Jan 21, 2008)

Anyone feel their should be tag grabs? Like lets say your playin tag and you grab your opponent and your partner grabs the same opponent, they should do a short kick ass combo.


----------



## korbaton (Jan 21, 2008)

The Original said:


> Anyone feel their should be tag grabs? Like lets say your playin tag and you grab your opponent and your partner grabs the same opponent, they should do a short kick ass combo.



Tag grabs, and tag Final Smashes.

Link performs his Triforce Slash, and Zelda shoots a Light Arrow through the Triforce, splitting one Arrow into three.

Peach performs her Peach Blossom, and Mario uses his Finale to detonate all the peaches, causing massive damage.

Something like that.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 21, 2008)

korbaton said:


> Tag grabs, and tag Final Smashes.
> 
> Link performs his Triforce Slash, and Zelda shoots a Light Arrow through the Triforce, splitting one Arrow into three.
> 
> ...



Link and zelda one is genius.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 21, 2008)

any roster that doesn't have Krystal and Ridley on it upsets me.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 21, 2008)

Pokemon is most likely Nintendo's most successful franchise, so It's actually pretty understandable that there are so many characters, and I actually wish Mewtwo was still in (and I'll keep hoping he is).

None of them will be my mains lol, unless Lucario turns out really good, but the more the merrier no matter the series imo.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 21, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Classic Zelda hair color is an alternate color choice.



not that i dont believe you but where'd you see that?


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 21, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Pokemon is most likely Nintendo's most successful franchise, so It's actually pretty understandable that there are so many characters, and I actually wish Mewtwo was still in (and I'll keep hoping he is).
> 
> None of them will be my mains lol, unless Lucario turns out really good, but the more the merrier no matter the series imo.



YOU KNOW WHAT THEY SAY... THE MORE THE MERRIER!!


----------



## Shiron (Jan 21, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> not that i dont believe you but where'd you see that?


Here:


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

...not Pokemon.

Then it won't be SSBB.

It will be PKMN Brawl.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2008)

Another statement from PoR, specifically about the order on the character select screen;



> Mario| Donkey Kong| Link| Samus| Kirby| Fox| Pikachu| Marth | Mr. G&W
> 
> Luigi| Diddy Kong| Zelda| Pit| Meta Knight| Falco| Pokemon Trainer| Ike| Solid Snake
> 
> ...



Blaaaah...


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 21, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Another statement from PoR, specifically about the order on the character select screen;
> 
> 
> 
> Blaaaah...




I dont believe it! I wont believe it!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 21, 2008)

Shiron said:


> Here:



apparently my memory is shot. Thanks, haha.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> I dont believe it! I wont believe it!



Don't beieve it...

Nothing at the moment is a 100% credible source.

NOTHING.

Only things from the smash site and the hints that Sakurai leaves out... and then trashes...


----------



## Masurao (Jan 21, 2008)

I really wish Lyn was a playable character...since I have somewhat of a fetish with her she would replace Fox as my main (though I would still use him since he's been my main since the 64 days).


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> I really wish Lyn was a playable character...since I have somewhat of a fetish with her she would replace Fox as my main (though I would still use him since *he's been my main since the 64 days*).



HELL NO!!

My FOXIE???

YOU WANNA GO ON MY HIT LIST TOO BUB?!


----------



## Masurao (Jan 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> HELL NO!!
> 
> My FOXIE???
> 
> YOU WANNA GO ON MY HIT LIST TOO BUB?!



LOL I'm already on there. I'm going to own you too.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> LOL I'm already on there. I'm going to own you too.



oh...

....ummm....

.........oh

....DIE


----------



## Masurao (Jan 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> oh...
> 
> ....ummm....
> 
> ...



LOL....I won't be the one dying.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

...Do you have a video of yourself playing?^^^

Im gonna try to learn stuff about my... enemies.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> I dont believe it! I wont believe it!



Trust me, at this point, anyone who speaks of a disgusting character like Wind Waker Link and R.O.B. being playable instantly gets the pek eye from me.

I swear to God, those characters have enough fail to make Brawl a disappointment to a degree.

I honestly hope she jumped on Brawl and talking about it just to get an e-rep, and that her credibility from the Castlevania games isn't rivaling her authenticity with this. Because if it is, she will be 1000% correct.

I don't want no fucking R.O.B. or WW Link, I'd rather have a Animal Crossing character and some GOOD character that's a surprise.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> ...Do you have a video of yourself playing?^^^
> 
> Im gonna try to learn stuff about my... enemies.



No sadly I don't. I would have posted my videos of myself up a while ago, but I don't have the recorder necassary to do so. When I get one(if I ever do)I will post vidoes of me fighting my bro...who was a pretty damn good with Falco( of course not near Bombsolider's level...but still good.)


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

Who usually won most of the matches?^^^


----------



## Masurao (Jan 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Who usually won most of the matches?^^^



It was even really, I didn't really keep track. We would go back and forth..he usually won a little more on smaller stages like Dream land and Corneria. He had good teching and platforming (maybe slightly better than mine). I had better SHFFLing . I usually won on FD. He is going to play online as well. He said he was going to main Sonic and Pit due to Falco probably not returning.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a vid of me playing.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 21, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> I have a vid of me playing.



Go ahead and post it up.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> I have a vid of me playing.



POST THIS SHIT!!!!


----------



## /root (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't think I'm going to take this generation of play anywhere near as passionately as I did Melee.

I'm over the 'professional' side of gaming. (Not just Melee either. I've disassociated myself from most 'pro competitions' over the course of the year.)

While I'm sure I'll pick the tricks up again, I don't see me practising them with the same tenacity I did between 03 and early 06. Even picking up Melee in late 07 while on holiday, I just didn't have the desire to go straight for the top-teirs and run strategies.

I may change later down the track, but I really just want to _play_ this game, and not become so concerned with analyising the game and becoming a total expert and all its mechanics. I know alot of people really enjoy it, and I'd never take that away from them. But to me, I don't find it fun anymore.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 21, 2008)

I hope I don't suck too much for your standards.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eSy0x9NWUA[/YOUTUBE]

I'm teh Falcon btw.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

Adam said:


> I don't think I'm going to take this generation of play anywhere near as passionately as I did Melee.
> 
> I'm over the 'professional' side of gaming. (Not just Melee either. I've disassociated myself from most 'pro competitions' over the course of the year.)
> 
> ...


you're growing up too quickly my man...


----------



## Masurao (Jan 21, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> I hope I don't suck too much for your standards.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eSy0x9NWUA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I'm teh Falcon btw.



Hmm....by casual standards I suppose you're not all bad. If you're going by competative standards you need a good amount of work. If you want me to elaborate tell me.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 21, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> Hmm....by casual standards I suppose you're not all bad. If you're going by competative standards you need a good amount of work. If you want me to elaborate tell me.



Nah, I'm not competitive... strictly casual. Though I prefer to play without items.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 21, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Nah, I'm not competitive... strictly casual. Though I prefer to play without items.



That's quite alright..do you prefer 1 v 1 or FFA?


----------



## /root (Jan 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> you're growing up too quickly my man...



I wouldn't say growing up.

I'd say jaded from something I took way too seriously for way too long.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

Ritz actually has some skill to him.

hmmmmm


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 21, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> That's quite alright..do you prefer 1 v 1 or FFA?



Both are fine imo, though I tend to do better in FFA. I do have better days than that match, it depends on how alert I am really. Perhaps I shall change with Brawl, I never became competitive in Pokemon til D/P generation so anything's possible...

I just hope everyone on here doesn't own me, lol. But I guess anything is possible when it comes to Smash.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 21, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Both are fine imo, though I tend to do better in FFA. I do have better days than that match, it depends on how alert I am really. Perhaps I shall change with Brawl, I never became competitive in Pokemon til D/P generation so anything's possible...
> 
> I just hope everyone on here doesn't own me, lol. But I guess anything is possible when it comes to Smash.



Nah I have my bad days as well. If you prefer FFA's...I tend do worse at melee are gone so we will be on even footing when it comes out.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

You're not in my hit list Ritz... don't worry about any owning.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 21, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> Nah I have my bad days as well. If you prefer FFA's...I tend do worse at those lol we can do those...I won't own you. Alot of the ADV techs from Brawl are gone so we will be on even footing when it comes out.



Yes, it will be a whole new Brawl game.



"Shion" said:


> You're not in my hit list Ritz... don't worry about any owning.



I'll be sure to get in it once the game comes out and you get PAUNCHED!


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Yes, it will be a whole new Brawl game.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be sure to get in it once the game comes out and you get PAUNCHED!



IS THIS A CHALLENGE???

MY FOXIE VS YOUR FALCON PUSSY??


----------



## Masurao (Jan 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> IS THIS A CHALLENGE???
> 
> MY FOXIE VS YOUR FALCON PUSSY??



LOL....Falcon pussy. I actually mained him in Melee for a while when I got tired of using Fox. I wonder how pros will play since the ADV techs are gone from melee.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> IS THIS A CHALLENGE???
> 
> MY FOXIE VS YOUR FALCON PUSSY??



On March 9th, show me your moves. 

Fox, I fight Foxes all the time... they don't scare me. Yoshi's scares me... and the occasional Marth.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 21, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> On March 9th, show me your moves.
> 
> Fox, I fight Foxes all the time... they don't scare me. Yoshi's scares me... and the occasional Marth.



I hated going against  Marth's so much. I used him a bit. I'm tempted to back and play melee without using ADV techs so it won't feel as akward when I play brawl..since they are gone.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 21, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> I hated going against  Marth's so much. I used him a bit. I'm tempted to back and play melee without using ADV techs so it won't feel as akward when I play brawl..since they are gone.



I honestly know little about the advanced techs since no one I know uses them, but I think the game is insanely fun as is.


----------



## /root (Jan 21, 2008)

Yoshi's are lame.

When Peach rose in the metagame I was furious.

Honestly Peach, what the fuck.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> On March 9th, show me your moves.
> 
> Fox, I fight Foxes all the time... they don't scare me. Yoshi's scares me... and the occasional Marth.



Yoshi, Marth, all easy prey.

Once you have seen them in the purest of action, you know what will come.

You falcon is now on my hit list.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 21, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> I honestly know little about the advanced techs since no one I know uses them, but I think the game is insanely fun as is.



Of course it will be...it's *Brawl*.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2008)

Adam said:


> Yoshi's are lame.



You best be referring to the Isle Delfino Yoshi species 

You know, the ones that die in water.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 21, 2008)

Adam said:


> Yoshi's are lame.
> 
> When Peach rose in the metagame I was furious.
> 
> Honestly Peach, what the fuck.



Oh yeah Peach is pretty brutal... forgot about her.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Oh yeah Peach is pretty brutal... forgot about her.



Her down smash was a monster in melee.

Now in brawl, it has been nerfed.

She is crap now, IMO.

My bro uses Peach... so....


----------



## Masurao (Jan 21, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Oh yeah Peach is pretty brutal... forgot about her.



I just hate Peach in general lol. Peach was the last person I suspected to be a High tier character, but w/e.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> I just hate Peach in general lol. Peach was the last person I suspected to be a High tier character, but w/e.



Her down smash was the only thing that made her good...

Other than that, she was damn slow, and had piece of crap neutral moves.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 21, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> Too many pokemon characters.


Theres no such thing as too many Pokemon characters.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey Shion, I challenge you, and I have wanted to for anger 

I will whip your ass with "GOLDEN SONIC" 



Gaiash said:


> Theres no such thing as too many Pokemon characters.



Oh yes there is, when there are more Pokemon in just the playable character selection for each represented franchise, that's too many.

Add the Pokeballs D:

Needs LESS Pokemon if anything


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Theres no such thing as too many Pokemon characters.



Yeah there is... 493 of them is just ridiculous.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Her down smash was the only thing that made her good...
> 
> Other than that, she was damn slow, and had piece of crap neutral moves.



Lol...Yeah her D-smash was broken as hell...but that's not as good now so w/e. Add "and Bro" next to my name on your hit list as he's gonna want to fight you.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hey Shion, I challenge you, and I have wanted to for anger
> 
> I will whip your ass with "GOLDEN SONIC"



Hmm... the cockroach finally speaks.

I accept your challenge tit man.

Just try to whip it man, train hard and tough for this battle, im sure you will need it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Hmm... the cockroach finally speaks.
> 
> I accept your challenge tit man.
> 
> Just try to whip it man, train hard and tough for this battle, im sure you will need it.



Train? Psh, I play for fun, not victories.

That is why I die shitloads in Halo but have a ball.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Train? Psh, I play for fun, not victories.
> 
> That is why I die shitloads in Halo but have a ball.



I don't play for neither.

I play for respect of the man I am playing against.

I don't really play halo.. so I can't use it as an example...

I play to hear these words: "Man, this Shion guy is pretty good. I would like to play him again someday."


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I don't play for neither.
> 
> I play for respect of the man I am playing against.
> 
> ...



Respect? Who needs respect on the internet?

As long as you aren't a cocky asshole who looks down on people you beat, I would have no disvalues of you.


----------



## /root (Jan 21, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> You best be referring to the Isle Delfino Yoshi species
> 
> You know, the ones that die in water.



ALL Yoshi are lame


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Respect? Who needs respect on the internet?
> 
> As long as you aren't a cocky asshole who looks down on people you beat, I would have no disvalues of you.



Right now, I am very much the cocky asshole part.

But I would NEVER look down on an opponent who gave me a good fight, and was respectful til the end.

And the respect i'm looking for is not on the net, but against personal friends and opponents I know.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2008)

Adam said:


> ALL Yoshi are lame



YOU TAKE THAT BACK.

The way they flutter and talk is so adorable.


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 21, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> YOU TAKE THAT BACK.
> 
> The way they flutter and talk is so adorable.



Regardless their game play tends to be shitty, I've only encountered a few good Yoshi's in my day.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 21, 2008)

I've never liked the character Yoshi...but if you want to use him so be it. It'll be fun fighting you if he is your main.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> Regardless their game play tends to be shitty, I've only encountered a few good Yoshi's in my day.



So have i.

Those mother fuckers are hard to RO.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> So have i.
> 
> Those mother fuckers are hard to RO.



I've never encountered a good Yoshi player, let alone someone who uses him. So I can't say if he is good or bad.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> I've never encountered a good Yoshi player. So I can't say if he is good or bad.



A good yoshi player will drag his lives out til I get frustrated enough to go SSJ mode with Fox... lol

The fight will drag like a bitch if he's a good yosi player


----------



## Masurao (Jan 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> A good yoshi player will drag his lives out til I get frustrated enough to go SSJ mode with Fox... lol
> 
> The fight will drag like a bitch if he's a good yosi player



The toughest people I've fought was my bro, of course who uses Falco and this guy on my campus that uses Shiek. I've never actually fought a Yoshi unless I had too.( Classic, Adv, All Star Mode.)


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> The toughest people I've fought was my bro, of course who uses Falco and this guy on my campus that uses Shiek. I've never actually fought a Yoshi unless I had too.( Classic, Adv, All Star Mode.)



I see.

So your bro uses Falco too then?


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 21, 2008)

I doubt I'll ever use the random fight option. I'd only rather fight people I know or people from a community I go to.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I see.
> 
> So your bro uses Falco too then?



Yeah he tried Falcon and Roy for a while but he decided to stick with Falco since he could play more effectivly with him, he's been using him ever since.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

How bout when neither are present?^^^

Will he stick with YoshI?


----------



## Masurao (Jan 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> How bout when neither are present?^^^
> 
> Will he stick with YoshI?



No since he's combo happy(he and I  SHFFled alot when we fought in melee.) He said he was going to main Sonic since he likes fast characters that can combo well. He said he might use Pit as well. I'm not sure how well you can combo with Yoshi. The ADv techs don't matter anymore anyway...so it's gonna be interesting to fight you all. It's gonna be fun as hell.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 22, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> No since he's combo happy(he and I  SHFFled alot when we fought in melee.) He said he was going to main Sonic since he likes fast characters that can combo well. He said he might use Pit as well. I'm not sure how well you can combo with Yoshi.



I'm all over the place with character usually. In the orin smash I used Kirby, Pickachu, Link, Yoshi, and Luigi.

In Melee, I used Roy,Marth,Mewtwo, and Jigglypuff...lol

So In Brawl Ill probably use a completely new set. I like to master all the characters though, or know a alot about them. That way when I face a person using that character I can combat him better.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2008)

U must be skilled to combo with a wierd character like yoshi....

I may use sonic and pit as my secondary character users


----------



## Masurao (Jan 22, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I'm all over the place with character usually. In the orin smash I used Kirby, Pickachu, Link, Yoshi, and Luigi.
> 
> In Melee, I used Roy,Marth,Mewtwo, and Jigglypuff...lol
> 
> So In Brawl Ill probably use a completely new set. I like to master all the characters though, or know a alot about them. That way when I face a person using that character I can combat him better.



Yeah, in the original Smash I used Fox, and Link. I used Fox a majority of Melee, but I also practiced/played a little with Mario, Marth, Falcon, and Luigi to use as my secondaries( though It wasn't too much)


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> Yeah, in the original Smash I used Fox, and Link. I used Fox a majority of Melee, but I also practiced/played a little with Mario, Marth, Falcon, and Luigi to use as my secondaries( though It wasn't too much)



You're a seasoned player by the looks of it then, eh?


----------



## Maycara (Jan 22, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> Yeah, in the original Smash I used Fox, and Link. I used Fox a majority of Melee, but I also practiced/played a little with Mario, Marth, Falcon, and Luigi to use as my secondaries( though It wasn't too much)



I never liked Fox, don't know just didnt like his moves.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I never liked Fox, don't know just didnt like his moves.



Fox has always been my main since the original smash.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 22, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> You're a seasoned player by the looks of it then, eh?



I guess...I've played Smash ever since I had it and still play it to this day sometimes. I'm sure there are alot of people out there better than me though. I can't wait to play online to see how good I really am...


----------



## Maycara (Jan 22, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Fox has always been my main since the original smash.



Ya my friend Terry plays him as play, he has won a ton of tournaments. He was really good, used to kick my ass when I first started playing. Then I became better then him, alot better now he doesn't play....lol


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Ya my friend Terry plays him as play, he has won a ton of tournaments. He was really good, used to kick my ass when I first started playing. Then I became better then him, alot better now he doesn't play....lol



I have won about 20 gamestop tournaments for melee.

It's cuz everyone there sucked tho...


----------



## Maycara (Jan 22, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I have won about 20 gamestop tournaments for melee.
> 
> It's cuz everyone there sucked tho...



lol ya, a game like that isnt worth it unless u have a chanllege...thats why i played Roy instead of Marth...to give myself a better chanllege..kindof like what Kenpachi does from Bleach. Makes things more fun, lol.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 22, 2008)

When I played with Fox in Melee..the only thing I really couldn't master with him was Waveshine. That tech was so freakin hard to pull off. I seriously don't know how the hell other people/pros did it.


----------



## zagman505 (Jan 22, 2008)

uh... ZSS does have her own final smash, it was confirmed at one of the demos. apparently it's like a sphere of energy gathering around ZSS and then it gives her back the power suit. not very useful unless close to enemies from what i heard.

uh, that doesn't count as a leak does it? =S it's pretty old news.


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 22, 2008)

I've won a few Melee tornys, 3 I think, most recently I took first in teams with my partner and 4th in singles at a local, meh I like good competition.


Brawl is a fresh start and considering they prolly weakened a lot of things like Fox's shine and Sheiks grabs I have to find a new way to be gay >.O


Fox has become my main lately, seems to have surpassed my Falco


----------



## Masurao (Jan 22, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> I've won a few Melee tornys, 3 I think, most recently I took first in teams with my partner and 4th in singles at a local, meh I like good competition.
> 
> 
> Brawl is a fresh start and considering they prolly weakened a lot of things like Fox's shine and Sheiks grabs I have to find a new way to be gay >.O
> ...



Yeah...weaking attacks and getting rid of Adv techniqes will make things more interesting...although the basic gameplay will stay the same.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 22, 2008)

I just realized I was good wit ice climber, wadafucks up?


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 22, 2008)

^ Nice


Deidara456 said:


> Yeah...weaking attacks and getting rid of Adv techniqes will make things more interesting...although the basic gameplay will stay the same.


Yeah indeed, I must say discovering new glitches and advance tech is one of the things I am looking forward to most.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 22, 2008)

I really think teching is gonna be huge in Brawl, it just sucks they took out wavedashing.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 22, 2008)

WDing wasn't everything in melee SFFLing, and Teching were far more important IMO. But it's gone now so it doesn't matter lol.


----------



## zagman505 (Jan 22, 2008)

2ch leaks: apparently we've got the disk and the starting roster leaked now.

smashworld forums thread: 
brawl central forums thread: 

the starting roster matches up quite a few names and positions with the leaked roster positions here:


basically, the starting roster pic and the leaked roster positions have all the starters in the same order (mario followed by DK followed by link followed by samus etc), just that the leaked roster includes the hidden characters.

ugh everything's pointing at that leaked roster being the real thing 

cool 1700 posts =D


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 22, 2008)

FYI folks; PEOPLE IN JAPAN ARE GETTING THEIR HANDS ON THE GAME.



So far, PoR's list is accurate, and that seems to be the starting lineup.

Expect a leak on the internet.


----------



## zagman505 (Jan 22, 2008)

and today's update is: a new pokemon, manaphy

apparently uses attract or something

and sorry for the double post >_>


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 22, 2008)

Manaphy is the update


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 22, 2008)

_Things always seem to end well in this game, don’t they?_

Very interesting Pokémon move. Swapping characters, that'll be fun.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 22, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> FYI folks; PEOPLE IN JAPAN ARE GETTING THEIR HANDS ON THE GAME.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whoa... think we'll get updates?!


----------



## zagman505 (Jan 22, 2008)

definitely. isn't that the whole point of this thread? =D


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 22, 2008)

I'd assume, be it from owners or pirates.

Fact is, we will be getting something out of this within the week.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 22, 2008)

im thinking though, tonight?? Is this reason to stay up and lurk? lol


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 22, 2008)

That's the most awesome Pokeball ever. I wonder how it goes in a 4 player match...


----------



## Svenjamin (Jan 22, 2008)

Wait how can someone have their hands on the game if it isn't released? Call me a noob or whatever, but please explain?


----------



## zagman505 (Jan 22, 2008)

ah. heart swap. my bad, i don't understand german -_- seems like a really interesting pokemon to get.

eh. something under manaphy: iwata asks O.o looks interesting


----------



## zagman505 (Jan 22, 2008)

lol you guys should go ahead and sleep if it's late where you are. i live in shanghai, so it's only just past 3 pm here. perfect timezone to keep track of leaks from japan =D i'll be sure to post anything i find in here.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh man, this week is only gonna get hectic from here, not that the insanity hasn't started only now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 22, 2008)

I donno. But, Iwata Asks, an interview from Satoru Iwata with developers, has a new article out about Sakurai and Brawl, and confirms the team making Brawl;

Game Arts, the team behind Grandia III.



I love this tidbit:

_Iwata
How many staff members did you end up having for this project?

Sakurai
Roughly 100 individuals. Of course, there would be even more if you count supervisors and contractors. *Looking at all the staff that appears in the staff credits, it was about 700 people.* _


----------



## Pein (Jan 22, 2008)

Iwata interviews Sakurai pretty good read


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 22, 2008)

Svenjamin said:


> Wait how can someone have their hands on the game if it isn't released? Call me a noob or whatever, but please explain?



retailer gave it out early... company shipped it early... stole it from Nintendo HQ...

take your pick.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 22, 2008)

when is vol. 2 coming out tho? Someone make sure to post it on here when it does.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 22, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> when is vol. 2 coming out tho? Someone make sure to post it on here when it does.


I'd like to know as well, it was getting good until it ended.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome comic.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 22, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Awesome comic.



That was fuckin' awesome.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 22, 2008)

This is what the character screen is supposedly going to look like:



I don't believe it.


----------



## Svenjamin (Jan 22, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> This is what the character screen is supposedly going to look like:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe it.


That's just a mock up. It's made by a fan. I don't believe the bottom row will have a gap on the end, rather have it aligned like a brick wall like in the demo's we saw.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 22, 2008)

I think they were saying that the last corner is reserved for the 'Random' button.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 22, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> This is what the character screen is supposedly going to look like:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe it.



I know it's a mock up but those are the characters we're getting if the list goofy posted is right right?

If so YAY FOR MARTH BEING BACK.

One question: Is ROB being in Brawl a big wtf like G&W being  in Melee?


----------



## zagman505 (Jan 22, 2008)

no, ROB being in brawl is even worse than that. >_<


----------



## Ronin (Jan 22, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I have won about 20 gamestop tournaments for melee.
> 
> It's cuz everyone there sucked tho...



I work at a gamestop and people that come there for tourneys always suck. I never participate in any of them, its beneath me, everyone there is so awful, the only competition I join in is the madden comp cuz we always do a cash prize for it. 

As far as smash goes its a bunch of casual guys who cant do any avanced techniques. In the end you just get agrivated watching them do such stupid things like commit suicide or try to wave dash and fll off stage, one guy i remember fast fell three times in a row in a 5 stock match.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 22, 2008)

Iwata to Sakurai said:
			
		

> So, during that E3, I invited you to my hotel room and told you what I was hoping to do. That was the start of the project…



 **


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 22, 2008)

i just hope that list whit WW Link,wolf and R.O.B is fake were K.Rool,Krystal,Ridley and Mewtwo?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 22, 2008)

yeah Manaphy is awesome


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 22, 2008)

Manaphy has to be the best Pokeball Pokemon ever. I can already tell his appearance will bring the most laughs and fun.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 22, 2008)

That full roster pic is definitely fake as it uses popular fan-made images for several unlockales (the Lucario one is especially noticeable). 

Nice find with the apparent starting roster pic though, guys. Interesting arrangement of the characters but I'm sure it'll make more sense as you unlock more people.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 22, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> That full roster pic is definitely fake as it uses popular fan-made images for several unlockales (the Lucario one is especially noticeable).



Not only that but go to any forum that has that pic and it says its a mock up based on the leaked roster.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 22, 2008)

Just to clarify, I wasn't trying to say that it was real.  I said it was "supposedly" going to look like that.


----------



## korbaton (Jan 22, 2008)

ATTN: BREAKING NEWS!

Apparently someone on 2chan got ahold of a legitimate copy of a disc.



As such, he's taken a picture of what he calls the starting roster.



Real, or fake? What do you think?

Image source: 

Oh, i'm late on this one? Oh well, there are some that haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 22, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Just to clarify, I wasn't trying to say that it was real.  I said it was "supposedly" going to look like that.



naw, thats cool. Not trying to say you were wrong or anything and not playing the blame game, just sayin that we no longer need to clarify whether or not its real or fake, we know its fake for a fact. It would be nice if it is like that though.


korbaton said:


> ATTN: BREAKING NEWS!
> 
> Apparently someone on 2chan got ahold of a legitimate copy of a disc.
> 
> ...



this is old news now. 2chan is reliable so its probably real but then again any hp litescribe pc can make a cd look so sexy. I highly doubt that its fake though.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 22, 2008)

korbaton said:


> ATTN: BREAKING NEWS!
> 
> Apparently someone on 2chan got ahold of a legitimate copy of a disc.
> 
> ...




looks legit to me, the zelda/Sheik pic hints at you can choose either one and you dont have to change.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 22, 2008)

Devil Akuma said:


> looks egit to me, the* zelda/Sheik pic hints at you can choose either one and you dont have to change.*



Didnt even notice that.


----------



## korbaton (Jan 22, 2008)

Devil Akuma said:


> looks egit to me, the zelda/Sheik pic hints at you can choose either one and you dont have to change.





Took me a bit, but I see it now. That's cool.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 22, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Awesome comic.


wo is the artist of that comic?


any way i found this funny too


----------



## Shirker (Jan 22, 2008)

Manaphy is win! I can already tell. And the link to the Iwata Asks page was cool. Can't wait until the next entry comes up.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 22, 2008)

The one thing that kinda confuses me is that Sheik is on the left and Zelda is on the right.  My first thought would've been to put them the other way around.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 22, 2008)

I got a 10 o clock class, so ill talk to ya guys later. PM me if anything good gets released.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 22, 2008)

How in the blue fuck?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 22, 2008)

i dunno i tink it fake some one from smash board make this


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 22, 2008)

Maybe they changed it from then?  I don't know.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 22, 2008)

but Zero Suit Samus and Samus are not in the Same picture


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 22, 2008)

Yea, but you need a Final Smash to become Zero Suit Samus.  All you need to do for Zelda is press down B.


----------



## Fin (Jan 22, 2008)

The only character that enlighted my judgement on this game was Pikmin and Olimar.  As for determining on getting rid of Marth, Roy, Mewtwo, and Mr.Game&Watch I honestly might not even bother with the game.  oh and honestly Luigi>Mario and they're even planning on getting rid of him too.  Gah.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 22, 2008)

They would never dare get rid of Luigi.


----------



## Fin (Jan 22, 2008)

No they're getting rid of all of the clone characters and Luigi and Dr.Mario are aparently clone characters to Mario.  They're also letting go of Falco as of Fox's clone.  THOSE BASTERDS!


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2008)

`L0?nKz said:


> No they're getting rid of all of the clone characters and Luigi and Dr.Mario are aparently clone characters to Mario.  They're also letting go of Falco as of Fox's clone.  THOSE BASTERDS!



Dude...

What the HELL is wrong with you?

Luigi is not a mario copy in the first place...

If you noticed, HE HAS HIS OWN MOVESET.

Dr mario is definately out.

Roy, definately out.

Ganon will stay for sure.

His moveset will change though.
Now Falco...

He might go, but will either be replaced by wolf, and krystal will be added.

Or falco can stay, add wolf or krystal as new players.

Really man...


----------



## Fin (Jan 22, 2008)

I got all my assumtions from a site not on my own judgement.. im pissed at the fact that they were saying Luigi is out.   He is all in just one of my favorite characters, and if they get rid of him as aposed a "copy" of Mario then its over for me and brawl.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 22, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Yea, but you need a Final Smash to become Zero Suit Samus.  All you need to do for Zelda is press down B.


so Zero Suit Samus is not an upgrade like Giga Bowser and Wario Man she have her own move set and Final Smash


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 22, 2008)

`L0ÎnKz said:


> The only character that enlighted my judgement on this game was Pikmin and Olimar.  As for determining on getting rid of Marth, Roy, Mewtwo, and Mr.Game&Watch I honestly might not even bother with the game.  oh and honestly Luigi>Mario and they're even planning on getting rid of him too.  Gah.


Luigi wouldn't be removed, it wouldn't make sense. Also since when did anyone say that Mr Game & Watch wouldn't be back? The only rumor that said that also claimed Ice Climbers weren't back either and we know how inaccurate that was. Mewtwo wasn't a clone in the first place, only two of his moves were the rest was completly original. Also getting rid of clones can easily mean giving characters a new moveset.

Honestly this game will be the greatest game ever, how can you have doubts?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 22, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Honestly this game will be the greatest game ever, how can you have doubts?



Because most of these prophets state Wind Waker Link and R.O.B. are playable characters.

That is what is keeping this game from the greatest game ever list.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 22, 2008)

there not K.Rool,Krystal,Ridley or Mewtwo=Big smelly BS


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 22, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Because most of these prophets state Wind Waker Link and R.O.B. are playable characters.
> 
> That is what is keeping this game from the greatest game ever list.


Hey, Winder Waker Link is on my wish list.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 22, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> i dunno i tink it fake some one from smash board make this



This puts the nail in that argument.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VxrQiCz4_o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 22, 2008)

Wasn't there already a pic of Wind Waker Link somewhere as a trophy? I know I remember seeing it, just don't remember where.

Being revealed somewhere first other than a new character update does not bode well for his chances.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 22, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> This puts the nail in that argument.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VxrQiCz4_o[/YOUTUBE]



yeah...I see the Z/S thing.



Solid Snake said:


> Wasn't there already a pic of Wind Waker Link somewhere as a trophy? I know I remember seeing it, just don't remember where.
> 
> Being revealed somewhere first other than a new character update does not bode well for his chances.


I thought that WW Link trophy talks about the New Hero's Clothes.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2008)

ok...

Lets end this "Luigi isn't in" bullshit.

HE WAS LEAKED BY A NINTENDO REP AT E FOR ALL.

If you do not know this, the you are no true fan of SSBB or Luigi.

Luigi is in, case closed.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 22, 2008)

@the youtube video proof:

Let the shitstorm begin.


`L0ÎnKz said:


> The only character that enlighted my judgement on this game was Pikmin and Olimar.  As for determining on getting rid of Marth, Roy, Mewtwo, and Mr.Game&Watch I honestly might not even bother with the game.  oh and honestly Luigi>Mario and they're even planning on getting rid of him too.  Gah.





			
				`L0ÎnKz said:
			
		

> No they're getting rid of all of the clone characters and Luigi and Dr.Mario are aparently clone characters to Mario. They're also letting go of Falco as of Fox's clone. THOSE BASTERDS!


You'd have to be pretty damn foolish to believe Luigi won't be in this game. He's fucking *Luigi*. Think about that for a second. Whatever site you're referring to is simply wrong or referring solely to the *starting line-up.*

Mr. Game & Watch is all but confirmed due to the icon numbers. There's a missing icon between Fire Emblem and Ice Climbers. Obviously another Melee introduced franchise since that's how Sakurai orders them. Mr. Game & Watch is the only choice.

Marth will most likely come back. The current leaked roster that has the most support claims he'll be back. He's the first Lord. He was very popular, etc.

Falco and Young Link (Wind Waker cel-shaded style) are also on the leaked non-confirmed list and definitely have high chances of coming back. Most likely, if they both return, they'll be de-cloned or Luigi-fied, anyway. 

And holy shit @ you believing Ganondorf might not come back for even a second. He's obviously a shoe-in. He'll most likely have been be de-cloned too. It was a great dishonor to his character to have made him a Captain Falcon (as cool as he is) clone anyway. 

Roy, Dr. Mario, and Pichu = fucked, though. 


Solid Snake said:


> Wasn't there already a pic of Wind Waker Link somewhere as a trophy? I know I remember seeing it, just don't remember where.
> 
> Being revealed somewhere first other than a new character update does not bode well for his chances.


It does hurt his chances but the trophy was of him in his casual clothing before you get the green garbs in Wind Waker.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> @the youtube video proof:
> 
> Let the shitstorm begin.
> 
> ...



Ok, so I was reading the Sakurai interview with the nintendo pres.

He claims that SSBB brawl was not intentionally produced.

He says that they were kind of forced to begin a new SSB project for Wii, because of a majority vote that it should have a triquel.

If WW Link is in uch high demand for him to be a character, Sakurai might again, be forced into action, and put him in.

But my thoughts of WW Cel shaded link is just pure bullshit.

WTF is the point of cell shading him?

I understand that those were the graphics for wind waker, but seriously... a cel shaded character would seriously kill the smash bros brawl "groove".


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 22, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Ok, so I was reading the Sakurai interview with the nintendo pres.
> 
> He claims that SSBB brawl was not intentionally produced.
> 
> ...




What about Game and Watch? He's 2d for gods sake.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 22, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> What about Game and Watch? He's 2d for gods sake.



He still works. He still looks like the other characters, but from a world that is flat.

WW Link would look drastically different. He'd look like a character from DQVIII pasted into FFXII. He would stick out.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> He still works. He still looks like the other characters, but from a world that is flat.
> 
> WW Link would look drastically different. He'd look like a character from DQVIII pasted into FFXII. He would stick out.



That is why I say he will kill the Brawl "groove".

I go for a NO cel shaded link.

I would rather keep young link by all means.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 22, 2008)

ok I'm kinda confused here. Is that roster with 35 characters confirmed to be true?


----------



## Jazz (Jan 22, 2008)

Ganondorf- Clone of C-Fal, but he is in Brawl.  Possible new movelist.

Luigi- He had a few Luigi exclusive moves, he's not a clone.  He's also in the game.

Falco- He was a clone, but kinda different from Fox at the same time.  He COULD be in the game.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 22, 2008)

For the clones they decided to keep, they made good choices.

However... not including certain newcomers... bad idea.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2008)

It was good to boot Roy.

He was a complete mess.

Sorry to Roy fans out there, but he needed real de-nerfing.....


----------



## Shinny (Jan 22, 2008)

I think the idea of a cel shaded link would be kinda cool...considering we already ruined the SSB "groove" by adding in 3rd party characters...


----------



## Ronin (Jan 22, 2008)

Shinny said:


> I think the idea of a cel shaded link would be kinda cool...considering we already ruined the SSB "groove" by adding in 3rd party characters...



Are you attempting to say that snake ruined the groove? That is blasphemy. And a cell shaded link will look terrible in the game.


----------



## Shinny (Jan 22, 2008)

The Original said:


> Are you attempting to say that snake ruined the groove? That is blasphemy. And a cell shaded link will look terrible in the game.



Yes, he ruined the Nintendo themed fighting game.  I'm not saying it's a bad idea, because I'll be playing as him a ton.  I'm saying it ruined the Nintendo themed groove.

And yes, I know he was on the NES, blah blah blah.  But since then he was Sony's staple for the PlayStation.  He is better known for being on the PS than a Nintendo system.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2008)

Shinny said:


> Yes, he ruined the Nintendo themed fighting game.  I'm not saying it's a bad idea, because I'll be playing as him a ton.  I'm saying it ruined the Nintendo themed groove.
> 
> And yes, I know he was on the NES, blah blah blah.  But since then he was Sony's staple for the PlayStation.  He is better known for being on the PS than a Nintendo system.



Actually, NO HE DIDN'T, my newbie friend.

The point being that he was on the NES is my point in saying that he didn't ruin anything.

He has been in Nintendo games before.

Come on, MGS Twin Snakes was for the Gamecube man....

Yes, he was a staple for the PS systems, but his game on the NES began all of his fame.

He desreves a spot, and he got it.

Now, if Squall was to be in, THEN I would allow you to bitch, but not with Snake my friend.

No, no


----------



## Shinny (Jan 22, 2008)

I will accept that those games started his fame, but since then, he has only been on Nintendo systems in a PORT of the original MGS game for the PSX.  I'm not saying that it didn't start his career, I'm saying that since then, he's been lost from Nintendo as a Nintendo games only character, which is what all the other characters on the game are.  It ruined the Nintendo theme, along with Sonic.  That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Shinny (Jan 22, 2008)

Believe me, I love MGS as much as the next guy.  Own all the games, and beat them all.  But when I think of Super Smash Brothers, I think of characters that have appeared only on Nintendo systems...and Snake isn't one of them...


----------



## Ignis Solus (Jan 22, 2008)

Woah, Manaphy will be a brutal indirect killer in FFA.

I mean, it's already killer in its own series for its endurance.




I mean, it switched Zelda and DK! That's a cruel switch.


This actually brings some funny fanfic possibilities to mind.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 22, 2008)

So we are getting new info awesome...yeah I'm a littel late but w/e. Since Lucario is confirmed, through leak( yeah I know it's old). I might start using him as well.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't care about WW Link.


I care about ROB being in there instead of Krystal, Ridley, and Mewtwo.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 22, 2008)

no no...no way...not a DKZeld Fanfic!


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 22, 2008)

Lucas or Ness, I don't wanna see both of them =/


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 22, 2008)

Lucario and Jigglypuff being in the game hurts Mewtwos chances 

Though im glad to see Ness is still in, im not a fan of taking vet characters out(PLEASE OH PLEASE DONT LET HIM BE A CLONE  ).


----------



## /root (Jan 22, 2008)

So we're still on speculation about The List?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 22, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> Lucas or Ness, I don't wanna see both of them =/





Yeah, I think it is simply a waste of a character slot


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 22, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Ok, so I was reading the Sakurai interview with the nintendo pres.
> 
> He claims that SSBB brawl was not intentionally produced.
> 
> ...


a cell shaded character wont ruin smash bros brawl groove because smash bros is supose to have characters of diferent styles


----------



## Shinny (Jan 22, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Yeah, I think it is simply a waste of a character slot



agreed.  i don't see why they'd take out ness though...and lucas' special attacks are pretty much the same as ness'...


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 22, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Yeah, I think it is simply a waste of a character slot



I agree and disagree with you. Ness is only really good when it comes to fighting 3 other people. One on one is his basic downfall. He really only works when there are more people fighting.


----------



## Mr.Pirate Ninja (Jan 22, 2008)

Shinny said:


> It ruined the Nintendo theme, along with Sonic.



Sonic is a good addition to the game and doesn't really ruin the "groove" as Sonic has been in a lot of games for Nintendo's Consoles and Nintendo & Sega have been partners for a while now. Also now we can duke it out between to large game icons.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 22, 2008)

Didnt like Ness, so I doubt Lucas will be any better.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 22, 2008)

Digital Flareon said:


> I don't care about WW Link.
> 
> 
> I care about ROB being in there instead of Krystal, Ridley, and Mewtwo.



Agreed... what was Sakurai thinking there?


----------



## /root (Jan 22, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Agreed... what was Sakurai thinking there?


Sakurai put three of his own characters in the game.


----------



## Shinny (Jan 22, 2008)

yeah, the manaphy will be a real crazy mix up i think.  mucho fun!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 22, 2008)

Adam said:


> Sakurai put three of his own characters in the game.



I noticed that... ><

But it will still be a good game, far superior to Melee. I guess as humans we just look at the flaws first.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 22, 2008)

I just hope that in a FFA it switches all four people randomly... muahahaha.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 22, 2008)

The Original said:


> *Didnt like Ness*, so I doubt Lucas will be any better.



Have you ever played EB?


----------



## Mr.Pirate Ninja (Jan 22, 2008)

What if you are just about to die then either you through a Poke-ball or your opponent does and Manaphy is summoned. You switch bodies and your opponent dies!

You could do a lot of things with this Pokemon.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't there should be much worry on how the characters look it's more about how they play.

And I read on Smashboards that at first the melee roster was looked upon badly but later it was loved. I expect the same for SSBB


----------



## Ronin (Jan 22, 2008)

Loved earthbound, but didnt like him in smash is what I meant.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 22, 2008)

People who complain about characters who are _in_ and not characters who are _out_ are asshats and should go jump off a bridge.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 22, 2008)

So you just called everyone in this thread an asshat?

That means your Shion's hit list if you werent already. Now your also on mine.


----------



## Mr.Pirate Ninja (Jan 22, 2008)

Is the ROB character confirmed or is it just fake?


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 22, 2008)

The Original said:


> So you just called everyone in this thread an asshat?



The more the merrier. Anyone who criticizes the game for "adding too many characters" is an idiot. If you don't like a character, don't play as him. There are characters I suppose I would prefer not to see, just due to play style (*cough*Marth*cough*), but never would I ever say if he was included that it somehow takes away from the game. This goes for characters like Sonic and Snake who some feel don't belong. To those losers I say...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoXfiSU_wqE[/YOUTUBE]

The concept that adding more to a game makes it somehow worse _pisses me off_.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 22, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Yeah, I think it is simply a waste of a character slot


Depends on how much they expand on Ness' move list.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 22, 2008)

well i hope that Ness is not a clone the only attack that lucas dont have is PK Flash


----------



## Ronin (Jan 22, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> The more the merrier. Anyone who criticizes the game for "adding too many characters" is an idiot. If you don't like a character, don't play as him. There are characters I suppose I would prefer not to see, just due to play style (*cough*Marth*cough*), but never would I ever say if he was included that it somehow takes away from the game. This goes for characters like Sonic and Snake who some feel don't belong. To those losers I say...
> 
> 
> 
> The concept that adding more to a game makes it somehow worse _pisses me off_.



Maybe you should go back and read, nobody is complaining about too many characters.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 22, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> The more the merrier. Anyone who criticizes the game for "adding too many characters" is an idiot. If you don't like a character, don't play as him. There are characters I suppose I would prefer not to see, just due to play style (*cough*Marth*cough*), but never would I ever say if he was included that it somehow takes away from the game. This goes for characters like Sonic and Snake who some feel don't belong. To those losers I say...
> 
> 
> 
> The concept that adding more to a game makes it somehow worse _pisses me off_.



THANK YOU 
more characters just means more variety and that's awesome!

I've heard too much complaining about ROB and WW Link.
Bring on the characters!!


----------



## Dark Aether (Jan 22, 2008)

I'd be surprised if WW Link didn't get in. His design has been used for Wind Waker, Four Swords, Four Swords Adventures, Minish Cap, and fucking Phantom Hourglass. He's basically the new kid Link design now. (I kind of doubt any new Zelda title with a young Link will be featured in this style again though.) TP Link is from ONE game, if any other Link is in, it should be cel-shaded style IMO.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 22, 2008)

Chaps said:


> THANK YOU
> more characters just means more variety and that's awesome!
> 
> I've heard too much complaining about ROB and WW Link.
> Bring on the characters!!



Think you need to go read too, If you read everyone is saying they dont want link cel chaded like in ww. We want the same version that we saw in melee with updated graphics.(hopefully updated)


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 22, 2008)

WW Link would be cool but the problem I think some people are having is not so much that too many characters are going in as that some are a waste and I agree that a few are indeed.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 22, 2008)

The Original said:


> Maybe you should go back and read, nobody is complaining about too many characters.



lol, whut? Hitting the last page button is way too troublesome. I'd much rather just infer the current discussion from the top post and rant from there, it's easier.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 22, 2008)

what is manaphy I've never heard of it before.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 22, 2008)

ZeroBelow said:


> what is manaphy I've never heard of it before.







Read the news for the full details but, its this pokemon that switches bodies between opponents.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow.
What an awesome new pokemon.
This will definatly cause great mayhem,although I'm still abit confused to the full capabilities of it's powers.

So,you switch,but you keep your percentage and stocks,etc.?


----------



## Jazz (Jan 22, 2008)

In B4 DK x Zelda Doujin's


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 22, 2008)

The Original said:


> Read the news for the full details but, its this pokemon that switches bodies between opponents.



Thanks, Original that'll make battling a lot more interesting, but theres one thing that I find troublesome. I could never see Ike owning charizard. My favorite pokemon wouldd never die by the sword.lol


----------



## Ronin (Jan 22, 2008)

ZeroBelow said:


> Thanks, Original that'll make battling a lot more interesting, but theres one thing that I find troublesome. I could never see Ike owning charizard. My favorite pokemon wouldd never die by the sword.lol



The proof is there.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 22, 2008)

LIES

CHARIZARD IS FUCKING EPIC WIN


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 22, 2008)

This picture came from 4Chan, I dunno if it's real of not but my friend AIMed me and said it might be legit.  


*Spoiler*: __ 




If so, Megaman is circled.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2008)

The Original said:


> Think you need to go read too, If you read everyone is saying they dont want link cel chaded like in ww. We want the same version that we saw in melee with updated graphics.(hopefully updated)



Ok, this WW Link thing must stop, or falmig will sprout out of it..*cough*nmaster*cough*

People have their own opinions on why WW link will be a character or won't.

If you haven't seen, he is the most requested character AS OF NOW...

You guys didn't see my post on Sakurai being "forced"?



Chaps said:


> THANK YOU
> more characters just means more variety and that's awesome!
> 
> I've heard too much complaining about ROB and WW Link.
> Bring on the characters!!



True, but too many characters will be way too unbalanced.

The usual 35-45 character list might go well, depending on how balanced the characters come out.

Think about it, Melee has 25.... and WTF, some count Fox as a rigged ass friend, etc. etc. get my point?





nmaster64 said:


> The more the merrier. Anyone who criticizes the game for "adding too many characters" is an idiot. If you don't like a character, don't play as him. There are characters I suppose I would prefer not to see, just due to play style (*cough*Marth*cough*), but never would I ever say if he was included that it somehow takes away from the game. This goes for characters like Sonic and Snake who some feel don't belong. To those losers I say...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoXfiSU_wqE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The concept that adding more to a game makes it somehow worse _pisses me off_.


Read my above reply....



The Original said:


> So you just called everyone in this thread an asshat?
> 
> That means your Shion's hit list if you werent already. Now your also on mine.



He's not on my hit list for SSBB, he's on my hit list for killing people.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 22, 2008)

Mario said:


> LIES
> 
> CHARIZARD IS FUCKING EPIC WIN



He is, but Ike begs to differ.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 22, 2008)

dragonbattousai said:


> This picture came from 4Chan, I dunno if it's real of not but my friend AIMed me and said it might be legit.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I see nothing


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 22, 2008)

The picture came that way and they are declaring it to be Megaman, I can't really see it either.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2008)

dragonbattousai said:


> The picture came that way and they are declaring it to be Megaman, I can't really see it either.



...the pic just sayd 4CHAN.ORG

...in huge, bold letters....

Don't see a megaman in there


----------



## Jazz (Jan 22, 2008)

FAIL

**


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2008)

Mario said:


> FAIL
> 
> **



...you talkin to me?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 22, 2008)

Well I tried putting in a speculation


----------



## Jazz (Jan 22, 2008)

No, Dragon


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2008)

dragonbattousai said:


> Well I tried putting in a speculation



Hm.... I see..

Still can't see crap.

Thanks for the info though... still seems that those pesky people who FUCK WITH US are still at work.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 22, 2008)

dragonbattousai said:


> This picture came from 4Chan, I dunno if it's real of not but my friend AIMed me and said it might be legit.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This was confirmed fake on 


that guy that looks like mega man is actually marth.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 22, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> ...the pic just sayd 4CHAN.ORG
> 
> ...in huge, bold letters....
> 
> Don't see a megaman in there



thats what I'm gettin too.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 22, 2008)

Damn, well the week is still young and next week will probably have the motherload spilled out.  I'm pretty sure Donkey Show will grace us with an import copy as usual too


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2008)

Chaps said:


> This was confirmed fake on
> 
> 
> that guy that looks like mega man is actually marth.



Dragonbattousai... YOU JUST GOT   

...jk dragon. no offense


The Original said:


> thats what I'm gettin too.



ya.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 22, 2008)

Shion, which of the new challengers do you plan on using and do ya plan on maining any of them?

snake and ike ftw


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2008)

dragonbattousai said:


> Damn, well the week is still young and next week will probably have the motherload spilled out.  *I'm pretty sure Donkey Show will grace us with an import copy as usual too *



i hate that asshole.

He lives in an asian place that gets Brawl earlier.

WTF??!?!?!

GOD DAMMIT!!

if this is a DP, my bad... I had to say that.

One day... ONE DAY WE WILL GET REVENGE



			
				The Original said:
			
		

> Shion which of the new challengers do you plan on using and do ya plan on maining any of them?
> 
> snake and ike ftw



Ya, I plan on secondary maining Sonic and possibly Snake/Pit.

My Main main will be... MAH FOXIE!!!!!!


----------



## K-deps (Jan 22, 2008)

The Original said:


> Shion, which of the new challengers do you plan on using and do ya plan on maining any of them?
> 
> snake and ike ftw



If you don't mind I'll give you my answer as well

I plan on playing a lot of Snake, Lucario, Pit.

And as for maining I'm leaning on Diddy and Ike if he's not too damn slow.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2008)

Chaps said:


> If you don't mind I'll give you my answer as well
> 
> I plan on playing a lot of Snake, Lucario, Pit.
> 
> And as for maining I'm leaning on Diddy and Ike if he's not too damn slow.



GodDAMN im gonna LOVE VSing YOU!!!!!!


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 22, 2008)

Chaps said:


> If you don't mind I'll give you my answer as well
> 
> I plan on playing a lot of Snake, Lucario, Pit.
> 
> And as for maining I'm leaning on Diddy *and Ike if he's not too damn slow.*



Its been confirmed he is lol, sucks.


Oh the characters we have so far Fox, Sonic and Sheik are looking good to me.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 22, 2008)

Chaps said:


> If you don't mind I'll give you my answer as well
> 
> I plan on playing a lot of Snake, Lucario, Pit.
> 
> And as for maining I'm leaning on Diddy and Ike if he's not too damn slow.



Naw, its cool just asked shion cuz I plan on playing against him a few times. Gotta scout the competition.  But I forgot pit aswell, I'm interested in seing how he plays


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 22, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Dragonbattousai... YOU JUST GOT
> 
> ...jk dragon. no offense
> 
> ...



None taken dude, I too hate fake rosters and shit that throw people off and get them happy and giddy for 30 seconds and then turns to crap after.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 22, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> GodDAMN im gonna LOVE VSing YOU!!!!!!



Why is this???
Is it cause of Ike being slow and Fox being fast?

o yea I just remembered Marth should be in this game


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2008)

The Original said:


> Naw, its cool just asked shion cuz I plan on playing against him a few times. Gotta scout the competition.  But I forgot pit aswell, I'm interested in seing how he plays



I don't have beef against you, so I will not add you to my hit list.

Our fight will be a friendly one.

I leave it up to you for whenever you want the match.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 22, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> Its been confirmed he is lol, sucks.
> 
> 
> Oh the characters we have so far Fox, Sonic and Sheik are looking good to me.



Sorry if this is DP but dammit IKE!!

Oh well I'll use Ike in FFA


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2008)

Chaps said:


> Why is this???
> Is it cause of Ike being slow and Fox being fast?
> 
> o yea I just remembered Marth should be in this game



Naw man, i'm just feeling that our fight will be a good one...

Until then =


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 22, 2008)

Add me to your "hit list" Shion, I'll enjoy beating you more then.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 22, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> Add me to your "hit list" Shion, I'll enjoy beating you more then.



Damn Shions hit list is getting quite popular.
Most popular hit list I've ever seen

EDIT:btw Shion I would stop the list with Dave or else you'll keep getting more challengers


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> Add me to your "hit list" Shion, I'll enjoy beating you more then.



another sucker. heh heh heh



Chaps said:


> Damn Shions hit list is getting quite popular.
> Most popular hit list I've ever seen
> 
> EDIT:btw Shion I would stop the list with Dave or else you'll keep getting more challengers



Looks like im gonna have to.^^^

Thanks Chaps.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 22, 2008)

It's just like Monster Hunter.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm ok with Marth but I'll learn Ike and start a list like shion of all the people my Ike has slain. And pkm trainer will be the first.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that the Ike and Charizard picture was photoshopped.


----------



## zagman505 (Jan 23, 2008)

and today's update is: new stage and new music

and vol. 2 of iwata asks is up:


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 23, 2008)

Pilz-Königreich

or...A sUPER mARIO bROS STAGE


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 23, 2008)

Pilz-Königreich

or...A sUPER mARIO bROS STAGE


----------



## zagman505 (Jan 23, 2008)

lol this is the leaks thread linkaro -_-


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 23, 2008)

Woot, Mushroomy Kingdom! I love the nostalgic side-scrolling feature. Koji's new piano arrangement rocks.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 23, 2008)

zagman505 said:


> lol this is the leaks thread linkaro -_-



I thought I can get some laugh by getting two at a time...plus a lsugh with german words.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 23, 2008)

the new title? But why the "y" on the end of "Mushroom"? What’s the difference?


----------



## zagman505 (Jan 23, 2008)

yeah the new music is awesome =D and the stage looks pretty fun too. definitely a good update.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 23, 2008)

Sweet, and awesome stage.  One that moves _only_ horizontally.


----------



## zagman505 (Jan 23, 2008)

haha ok. anyway, not sure if this has been posted yet, but the roster with ROB has been basically debunked:

the person that created the roster is a fake: here

basically, he just took information from various 'true' (as in they weren't proven false yet) prophets that coincided and threw it all together to make a potential roster. note, this does NOT mean that the roster is definitely false, but it does make it somewhat less credible.

topic pointing out that the character select icons are obviously being resized and might still be shrunk, meaning that a 35 character roster isn't necessarily true:


and ROB (either NES or starfox) has basically been debunked as a PC. in melee, trophies of playable characters could only be obtained by completing various game modes with that character. however, the trophy of the NES ROB can be obtained in SSE since it's a generic enemy, and you can get a trophy through the trophy stand. and the starfox ROB trophy can be obtained through the coin launcher minigame (there's a pic on the dojo with the starfox ROB trophy), which makes the chances of ROB being playable much less.

so here's to hoping that the roster from hell is not true =) and sorry if this stuff has been posted before.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 23, 2008)

Ooooh nice, this level looks incredibly fun. The new music composition is amazing aswell.

Brawl really is game production at it's best.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 23, 2008)

Stage is epic. So is this.




And this.


----------



## Freija (Jan 23, 2008)

damnit got damnit, i won't be able to afford Smash Bro's Brawl whe nit comes out in feb D:


----------



## zagman505 (Jan 23, 2008)

uh... brawl comes out in march. -_- new release date for the usa is march 9th.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm starting to disbelieve that video now based on the fact that Pit yelled something instead of an announcer yelling it. But it looks so real... and there were other arguments in that thread that made sense too as to why it isnt real. WHAT DO I BELIEVE?!

On another note, pic from Brawl manual:



Souped up Final D, anyone?


----------



## Freija (Jan 23, 2008)

zagman505 said:


> uh... brawl comes out in march. -_- new release date for the usa is march 9th.



Fuck yeah, then i can buy it


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 23, 2008)

If that's indeed FD, it looks quite awesome.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 23, 2008)

Mushroomy kingdom looks pretty cool. hope it's better then shit like the previous ice climbers stage..that sucked.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 23, 2008)

Mushroomy Kingdom looks like a fun stage to play on.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 23, 2008)

Horizontal Scrolling is much better than vertical scrolling.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

Amen for Final D returning.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 23, 2008)

well why dont people take sreenshot of the entire roster


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

Just listened to the ground theme and its hot. Its an awesome beat.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 23, 2008)

the new sage look awesome and the music is pretty good too


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 23, 2008)

The ground theme sounds like elevator music...and I'm not saying its bad, I like it.  But just imagine, you're in an elevator and this comes on, I'd be fucking screaming with joy like a little girl.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 23, 2008)

I lol'd at the truthiness of that comic.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 23, 2008)

Mushroomy Kingdom is looking very awesome, I can't wait to play it.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

^ Just a link to the music that has ben released if anyone wants to dl, they also have icons.


----------



## Freija (Jan 23, 2008)

LOL NO ITEMS FOX ONLY


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 23, 2008)

hmmmm Manaphy looks like it'll be fun and awesome. Mushroomy Kingdom looks awesome also. The Iwata asks thing was good I guess. and then theres the new music which in my opinion kinda sucks.

and I guess I'll challenge you also Shion.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

comic is epic, the kid looks paralyzed with fear.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

Why does shion get all the fun? I'll take you all on.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 23, 2008)

The Original said:


> Why does shion get all the fun? I'll take you all on.



Oh don't worry Orginal you'll get your turn, just don't hate me too much after I beat you.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh don't worry Orginal you'll get your turn, just don't hate me too much after I beat you.


 You've been listed

And so it begins. 

Dont worry you'll all become victim's at some point. For some it'll be so fast you won't even realize it.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 23, 2008)

Add me to your list original >:|


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 23, 2008)

The Original said:


> You've been listed
> 
> And so it begins.
> 
> Dont worry you'll all become victim's at some point. For some it'll be so fast you won't even realize it.



Haha, your definitely on my "hit list' now. 

Just curious too hear your reaction after me and Luigi, embarrass every character you throw at us.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

eh, the radish joins the fight?

so it began, now it continues.

@radish, who do you  main?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAWsGQQYThg[/YOUTUBE]
at around 0:48 when Samus shoots a fully charged shot did Ike's counter send it back to her? At around 0:51 or 0:52 you can hear a nerd say* "did he just reverse it?"*


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 23, 2008)

So, no word or the supposed person to get their hands on an early copy of Brawl?  Because I would've thought that more would be posted if they really had a copy, but who knows...


----------



## korbaton (Jan 23, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> So, no word or the supposed person to get their hands on an early copy of Brawl?  Because I would've thought that more would be posted if they really had a copy, but who knows...



I believe, last we heard from Brawl Central, the video is apparently legitimate. That's all we know about that. However, folks on the IGN Boards are raising arguments about the legitimacy, based on the fact that it's supposed to be a Japanese copy, and it's using English names (even though Melee had the option to change languages). So we'll have to wait and see.

On the other hand, we now have scans of a game guide (not Famitsu) available, which appears to show the starting roster, along with several moves of different characters. Most pics are in Landscape format, meaning you'll need to tilt your head 90 degrees right to read them.

Link removed


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

Smash boards begs to differ about the early version being real. At least the 2chan photo.


----------



## korbaton (Jan 23, 2008)

This is going to be a very long one-and-a-half months.

Guess the only way we'll get a solid roster is to wait until the end of the month.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

korbaton said:


> This is going to be a very long one-and-a-half months.
> 
> Guess the only way we'll get a solid roster is to wait until the end of the month.



agree with you on that.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 23, 2008)

The Original said:


> eh, the radish joins the fight?
> 
> so it began, now it continues.
> 
> ...



Its sad...I cant tech throw out channlges cause Roy wont be it in....and he is my Main...will Marth too if I dont want to challenge myself.....so until i get Brawl I wont say "OMG IM GOING TO KICK YOUR ASS" cause I like to play it safe.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

^ our match will be casual


----------



## Maycara (Jan 23, 2008)

The Original said:


> ^ our match will be casual



Heh I usually only talk shit, and have a ego when I can back it up. While I can back it up in the orin smash, and Melee. I don't know when i'll, or even if I can for Brawl. I tend not to be the type of person that likes to make a ass of himself.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 23, 2008)

Mushroomy Kingdom looks epic! The aged look makes it truly look like a battle field and the music was also very nicely done. Shoot! I can't wait to get my hands on this game!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 23, 2008)

well i woner which DKC boss will apear in the game

also this tread reached *Over 9000*


----------



## Shirker (Jan 23, 2008)

^WHAT???? 9000!?!??


----------



## Kethool (Jan 23, 2008)

There's no way that can be right! CAN IIIIIIT?!?!?!?!


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 23, 2008)

Truly an epic stage. The fact that it's all desolate and barren is depressing, though...

And that music is freakin' awesome. Gotta love how a track we've all probably heard a thousand times can still sound so great when remixed a little.

I was kinda hoping we'd get some Mario Galaxy music confirmation but I'm starting to think Mario Galaxy's one of those Wii games you get bonus stuff from just by having its saved data on your Wii. So Sakurai probably won't even mention Galaxy stuff until the Dojo's almost complete (assuming he eventually updates with EVERYTHING).


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 23, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Truly an epic stage. The fact that it's all desolate and barren is depressing, though...



Agreed, I keep going back and forth with it. On the one hand, I want to fight on the happy place of my childhood (SMB being the first video game I ever played, and one of the most defining experiences of my life), but at the same time the idea of that after years of desolation it's turned to ruins is an amazing idea I applaud them for, and it overflows with almost a sad form of nostalgia.

Either way I'm happy to see it, although I somehow wish you could turn it back to normal. Maybe you can rebuild the unbarren version in the stage editor...


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 23, 2008)

Shit, i soo want that game 

/usual agony posting off


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Shit, i soo want that game
> 
> /usual agony posting off



dont we all

Has there been any updates lately?


----------



## K-deps (Jan 23, 2008)

The Original said:


> eh, the radish joins the fight?
> 
> so it began, now it continues.
> 
> ...



After watching that video I just realized how little horizontal movement Ikes Up B has. They really better fix that.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

Chaps said:


> After watching that video I just realized how little horizontal movement Ikes Up B has. They really better fix that.



Thats ben talked about by many players who want to use Ike. After looking at the time frame his up b recovery has to be used near the stage. However people like ken will figure out strats to get back to the stage and the problem will be solved.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 23, 2008)

The Original said:


> Thats ben talked about by many players who want to use Ike. After looking at the time frame his up b recovery has to be used near the stage. However people like ken will figure out strats to get back to the stage and the problem will be solved.



His side B looks like it could also be useful for recovery. Kinda like Marth using his side b.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 23, 2008)

God, I love this Music.

I need an mp3 of it.

Also, Holy Shit at Great Aether Nuke bomb


----------



## korbaton (Jan 23, 2008)

I love this stage. Depressing as it may be, it depicts the Mushroom Kingdom of the original SMB, nigh on 22 and a half years later. That's why it looks so barren.

And the music! My god, as a pianist, this music is ultimate win to me. This game will be the crowning glory of the seventh generation of video games, I tell you.

Woot 100 posts


----------



## Noah (Jan 23, 2008)

New stage is friggin' sweet. But then again, I love scrolling Smash stages.

That gameplay video would be just swell if the NOA repwhore didn't have to do commentary. "Pikachu! Pikachu!" Goddammit, where's a random flying dropkick when we need one?


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

Noah said:


> New stage is friggin' sweet. But then again, I love scrolling Smash stages.
> 
> That gameplay video would be just swell if the NOA repwhore didn't have to do commentary. "Pikachu! Pikachu!" Goddammit, where's a random flying dropkick when we need one?



Your right, she should have been saying Ike,Ike,Ike. I like the scrolling stages except for the ice climbers stage, i forget the name, but using ness on that stage was a pain.


----------



## Seany (Jan 23, 2008)

One of the best stages yet! 

I laughed at the thought of fighting with that underground music XD it's gonna be awesome fun!


----------



## K-deps (Jan 23, 2008)

There's a new technique!
It's called Wall Clinging. 
For those who've played Galaxy, you know how you can wall jump on the same wall? That's pretty much wall clinging. Brawl Central has a video up showing it. Sorry if old.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 23, 2008)

yeah but it look like only some character can do it


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 23, 2008)

yeah and bowser can have his revenge


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> yeah but it look like only some character can do it




Just like the wall jump in melee. I need a better qulity version of the vid, it looks like a regular wall jump to me, and I dont think wall clinging is new, Link and Samus could do it when trying to recover onto a stage.


----------



## /root (Jan 23, 2008)

The best Final Destination comic is the Funeral one IMO.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 23, 2008)

Angel Island Zone - SSBB remix

Link removed


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 23, 2008)

This comic made me LOL (Warning, huge image)


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

Anyone ever take part in mlg tourny's for smash?

I went once to one in orlando and failed misserably. Lost second match after prelims.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 23, 2008)

how many people entered the tournament. Hunderds? thousands?


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

ZeroBelow said:


> how many people entered the tournament. Hunderds? thousands?



I wish it was hundreds or thousands,I'd feel better but it was between 100 and 110 I believe the rep said. So after prelims it was down to less than 60.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 23, 2008)

Coming soon:


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

^epic win, Oni. Its like a horor story on roids.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 23, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Angel Island Zone - SSBB remix
> 
> Scan by FH



Fucking epic. Cheers for posting.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 23, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Angel Island Zone - SSBB remix
> 
> Scan by FH



And Goofy comes from behind for an epic win!


----------



## Talon. (Jan 23, 2008)

ZOMG LUCARIO??? SHOW ME A DAMN VIDEO!!!! I WANNA SEE HIM BEAT THE SHIT OUTTA SNAKE!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 23, 2008)

well it look like black charizard confirmed


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> well it look like black charizard confirmed



pics?


----------



## Midomaru (Jan 23, 2008)

I was wondering is this real?:


----------



## Talon. (Jan 23, 2008)

a fuckin black charizard...FUCKIN AWESOME! I heard somthin' 'bout a yeti DK...an' a fox in a black outfit


----------



## /root (Jan 23, 2008)

Can't be real.

Geno isn't on it.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 23, 2008)

G0D_Uv_D00M said:


> ZOMG LUCARIO??? SHOW ME A DAMN VIDEO!!!! I WANNA SEE HIM BEAT THE SHIT OUTTA SNAKE!


We've only seen an icon of his head. Still I think he'll be the next character to be announced. Hopefully tommorow mornings update will be Lucario.



"Shion" said:


> Yeah there is... 493 of them is just ridiculous.


There were supposedly over 1000 Pokemon that Satoshi Tajiri came up with before Red and Green. I think it was about 10,000.


----------



## Midomaru (Jan 23, 2008)

I see, thought so.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2008)

G0D_Uv_D00M said:


> a fuckin black charizard...FUCKIN AWESOME! I heard somthin' 'bout a yeti DK...an' a fox in a black outfit



True that DK has a Yeti DK color...

But you are icorrect about Fox. His outfit is not completely black.

It has black and white colors.


----------



## Midomaru (Jan 23, 2008)

I also read somewhere that you can change Link to Dark Link by changing the colors.

I just hope they added Wario's 'normal' outfit like that.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2008)

Midomaru said:


> I also read somewhere that you can change Link to Dark Link by changing the colors.



Dude... haven't you been to the smash bros brawl website?

These are things that everyone should know by default...


----------



## Shiron (Jan 23, 2008)

Midomaru said:


> I was wondering is this real?:


Dunno, but put of what I can recognize/make out, I'm not seeing anything too unlikely/surprising... So, it could be real, I suppose (or at least I hope it is, since there's some good stuff in there).

The only thing that really is bothering me about it is Bowser Jr. being in the first character slot, when that really should be Mario's, which really makes the whole thing seem odd.

That and Falco is kicked out in it and Wolf is in, which is weird, since Fox has a Wolf-like costume but so far no Falco one. So, Wolf being in is really weird as well.

So, I suppose it probably is fake.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 23, 2008)

Midomaru said:


> I was wondering is this real?:


The 2D art gives it away that its fake.



Midomaru said:


> I also read somewhere that you can change Link to Dark Link by changing the colors.
> 
> I just hope they added Wario's 'normal' outfit like that.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2008)

Midomaru said:


> I was wondering is this real?:



This shit is Fake.

Who the hell is the little girl between Marth and Ike?

Why does the finger used for choosing characters look all stupid?

And FALCO IS MISSING?

WTF is the Blob next to Samus and PKM Trainer?

No.





Shiron said:


> Dunno, but put of what I can recognize/make out, I'm not seeing anything too unlikely/surprising... So, it could be real, I suppose (or at least I hope it is, since there's some good stuff in there).
> 
> The only thing that really is bothering me about it is Bowser Jr. being in the first character slot, when that really should be Mario's, which really makes the whole thing seem odd.
> 
> ...



Yes.^^^

My point exactly.

Notice the "finger" veeery carefully.

Now compare it to the one of the smash site...

See a difference?


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 23, 2008)

Midomaru said:


> I was wondering is this real?:



Lol thats fake as hell it looks like, thankfully cause some of them characters look wack.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 23, 2008)

Midomaru said:


> I was wondering is this real?:



That's obviously fake


----------



## Shiron (Jan 23, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> This shit is Fake.
> 
> Who the hell is the little girl between Marth and Ike?


That's Micaih, from Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn. It would be pretty unlikely for her to get in IMO, but she could sever the same purpouse as Roy (promoting her game). But yeah, it's most likely fake, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2008)

OK, so confirmed as: FAKE AS FUCK!

... WHich characters will you guys NOT want to try out?


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 23, 2008)

lol I swear ppl are so easily fooled by simple photoshops.

Here's a hint folks, note that Mario and Link and them have SSBB-only poses for their pics. Stock images from different games are a dead giveaway of a fake.


----------



## Midomaru (Jan 23, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> WTF is the Blob next to Samus and PKM Trainer?



Dark Samus


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> lol I swear ppl are so easily fooled by simple photoshops.
> 
> Here's a hint folks, note that Mario and Link and them have SSBB-only poses for their pics. Stock images from different games are a dead giveaway of a fake.



We confirmed this shit already bro.:WOW


----------



## Luffy-Kaizokuou (Jan 23, 2008)

i probably will never use Wario


----------



## Jazz (Jan 23, 2008)

Alright, screw that picture.  That is 100% proven fake.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 23, 2008)

Things that make this such an obvious fake
2D art (as stated by me)
Ashley was apparently comfirmed as an assist trophy by people who went to E for All.
The finger looks off (as stated by Shion)
Not only is Young Link's art 2D, its official Wind Waker art, likewise Mewtwo and Lucario have their FRLG and DP art



Ganondorf has his Twilight Princess character model and Bowser Jr has his Mario Sunshine model


In fact most of this art is from another game, its like the fake Sonic updates before he was confirmed when they used art from Secret Rings and the 360/PS3 game.


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 23, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> OK, so confirmed as: FAKE AS FUCK!
> 
> ... WHich characters will you guys NOT want to try out?



I'd say I'll try out all of them but I already know someone new like King Dede or that Pikimin guy I'll not enjoy playing.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> I'd say I'll try out all of them but I already know someone new like King Dede or that Pikimin guy I'll not enjoy playing.



I will definitely NOT try Olimar either man.

He just does not look like my kind of fighter, or like my kind of style.

Dedede I might try for the hell of it, just to see if I can fill an empty spot with a slow guy for once...

Pretty sure that will be Ike though^^^

I won't try Wario either...

He doesn't looks like my style; plus, I never EVER liked using "Mario" characters...


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

*fox is looking pretty pimp*


Best pic of Fox I've seen. Looks like a mercenary, and that gun is a massive upgrade.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2008)

The Original said:


> Best pic of Fox I've seen. Looks like a mercenary, and that gun is a massive upgrade.



THATS MAH FOXIE!!!!!


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

Are we going to do some tag tournys or is it all singles?


----------



## Masurao (Jan 23, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> THATS MAH FOXIE!!!!!



Oh really now? Fox says otherwise....i'm am much more capable hands to bring out his potential...hahahah


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't even own a Wii yet lol.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 23, 2008)

Gawd, that sounded gay


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 23, 2008)

It sounded how you wanted it to sound.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 23, 2008)

Not you, Deidara's post.

You just beat me by a few seconds


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2008)

The Original said:


> Are we going to do some tag tournys or is it all singles?



If you're talkin about our battle... then it will be singles, 5 stock match, no items, Final D, no gimmicks...



Deidara456 said:


> Oh really now? Fox says otherwise....i'm am much more capable hands to bring out his potential...hahahah



We shall see in our battle then.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 23, 2008)

Mario said:


> Not you, Deidara's post.
> 
> You just beat me by a few seconds



Lulz...I suppose it did. Oh well, w/e.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2008)

...We really shall see........^^^


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 23, 2008)

Mario said:


> Not you, Deidara's post.
> 
> You just beat me by a few seconds



Damn it Mario =X


....

Do you main Mario in Melee and will you in Brawl? lol


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> Damn it Mario =X
> 
> 
> ....
> ...



I was actually thinking the same thing....

Will you Mario?

...hee hee hee


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> If you're talkin about our battle... then it will be singles, 5 stock match, no items, Final D, no gimmicks...



Thats cool, prefer 6 stock but 5 is fine, however I meant nf in general will there be doubles as well as singles tourneys?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2008)

The Original said:


> Thats cool, prefer 6 stock but 5 is fine, however I meant nf in general will there be doubles as well as singles tourneys?



6 stock is how me and my bro usually play as well.

If you wanna do 6 stock, it's fine with me bro.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 23, 2008)

The Original said:


> Thats cool, prefer 6 stock but 5 is fine, however I meant nf in general will there be doubles as well as singles tourneys?



I think doubles tourney would be quite awesome. 
Idk about you guys but the lack of voice chat doesn't really bother me.

As for Mario I think he changed his name to that because of Galaxy.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2008)

Chaps said:


> I think doubles tourney would be quite awesome.
> Idk about you guys but the lack of voice chat doesn't really bother me.
> 
> As for Mario I think he changed his name to that because of Galaxy.



A doubles tourney sounds BITCHEN!!!!!

Im up for it!!!


----------



## K-deps (Jan 23, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> A doubles tourney sounds BITCHEN!!!!!
> 
> Im up for it!!!



Me and Shion vs the world


A Marth and Fox team would be awesome.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Jan 23, 2008)

Shioooooon.


Play FFA with me.

Then we'll play on your terms.


My Kirby eats little guys like Fox for breakfast, lunch, dinner, and snacktime.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

Chaps said:


> Me and Shion vs the world
> 
> 
> A Marth and Fox team would be awesome.



Theres already one, their the top in the USA----> Ken(Marth) & Isai(fox,captain,falco,shiek,foget it cuz they call him the 26 character man)


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2008)

Chaps said:


> Me and Shion vs the world
> 
> 
> A Marth and Fox team would be awesome.



That WOULD be cool.



Digital Flareon said:


> Shioooooon.
> 
> 
> Play FFA with me.
> ...



HELL NAW BROTHA!!!!

.....ok, we will do a FFA.

I will hold you to your word man.



The Original said:


> Theres already one, their the top in the USA----> Ken(Marth) & Isai(fox,captain,falco,shiek,foget it cuz they call him the 26 character man)



...you just ruined Chaps' dream....

Lol.

THis Ken and Isai...

I have seen Ken play.

An honestly, I believe that there is a better Marth player in my campus.

I dunno....


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> That WOULD be cool.
> 
> 
> THis Ken and Isai...
> ...



Its possible because late 06 and even a few times in 07 ken got owned by Isai,pc chris and some asian guy whose tag I can't remember, but then again you have to see ken live to know how well he plays.


----------



## Fulcata (Jan 23, 2008)

Ness, Jigglypuff, and Lucario, yah.
How do you all feel about that?


----------



## Jazz (Jan 23, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I was actually thinking the same thing....
> 
> Will you Mario?
> 
> ...hee hee hee



OF COURSE

Behin dFalcon, of course


----------



## K-deps (Jan 23, 2008)

The Original said:


> Theres already one, their the top in the USA----> Ken(Marth) & Isai(fox,captain,falco,shiek,foget it cuz they call him the 26 character man)



awwww

Anyway I've seen videos of Isai. Now that guy is good. As for Ken his type of play doesn't seem so complicated but he wins so damn much.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 23, 2008)

The Original said:


> Its possible because late 06 and even a few times in 07 ken got owned by Isai,pc chris and some asian guy whose tag I can't remember, but then again you have to see ken live to know how well he plays.



Is the asian guy Azen?


----------



## /root (Jan 23, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I will definitely NOT try Olimar either man.
> 
> He just does not look like my kind of fighter, or like my kind of style.



When you first saw this confirmed for Melee:



Did you think 'oh yeah she'll be top teir for sure'?


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

Chaps said:


> awwww
> 
> Anyway I've seen videos of Isai. Now that guy is good. As for Ken his type of play doesn't seem so complicated but he wins so damn much.



Ken uses yomi, just like daigo uses it for street fighter.



Adam said:


> When you first saw this confirmed for Melee:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you think 'oh yeah she'll be top teir for sure'?



Surely did not, but she was broken though...


----------



## /root (Jan 23, 2008)

The Original said:


> Surely did not, but she was broken though...



As Olimar may wind up being.

Hell, I didn't even think Marth was top-teir for aaaaaaaaaaaaaaages. Truth be told, I never ran him that much, but still. When the Roy/Marth debated ended with Marth being instilled in top-teir I wondered what the hell was going on.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Jan 23, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> HELL NAW BROTHA!!!!
> 
> .....ok, we will do a FFA.
> 
> I will hold you to your word man.



Why ain't my name on that purdy lil' hitlist, mah boi?

Good. I'd prefer it to be as soon as possible, while we're both fresh, as Brawl is different from Melee, and it'd be interesting.

By the way, I'll be recording my Brawl matches for posting on my Youtube account. :]

I like four-person FFA with items(sometimes stock, sometimes killfest/timed match, sometimes those other modes), as that is the best fun. But I'll do the fancy-pants one on one setup once in a while, if I feel especially sadistic.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

Adam said:


> As Olimar may wind up being.
> 
> Hell, I didn't even think Marth was top-teir for aaaaaaaaaaaaaaages. Truth be told, I never ran him that much, but still. When the Roy/Marth debated ended with Marth being instilled in top-teir I wondered what the hell was going on.



I was surprised there also. I used him a few times cuz at the time I mained Link so I wanted to try another swordsman but thought he wasnt that great.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 23, 2008)

The Original said:


> Ken uses yomi, just like daigo uses it for street fighter.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely did not, but she was broken though...



What is this yomi?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 23, 2008)

All items.
All stages.
5 minute time match.
No Final Destination.

My rules for combat >:3

Another leak, this time for Subspace. One team of 5 has now been revealed;



So it seems the team of Yoshi & Link, the team of Pit & Mario, and Kirby team up as one team at one point in the game.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 23, 2008)

No Items

Fox Only


----------



## /root (Jan 23, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> All items.
> All stages.
> 5 minute time match.
> No Final Destination.
> ...


Big Blue Races was a great game to play.

It was the only All-Fox game I know of that isn't tourneyfaggotry.

Everyone Fox, Giantrules on. Bunnyhood max item spam.

One rule:

You must run on the road


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

Chaps said:


> What is this yomi?





			
				PTW Guide said:
			
		

> Yomi
> 
> In competitive games, there is little more valuable than knowing the mind of the opponent, which the Japanese call ?yomi.? All the complicated decisions in game theory go away if you know exactly what the opponent will do next. Sun Tzu says that reading minds is for the spirit world, and on that I cannot comment, but I have witnessed firsthand the ability of some players to ?achieve things beyond the reach of ordinary men? through eerily powerful yomi. Perhaps these players are simply adept at ?studying the details of the enemy,? but it seems to go far beyond that in some. There is one player who I would even say has a supernatural ability to spy on the minds of others, knowing which moves they will next make?if it weren?t such an absurd thing to say. But believe me, those who have witnessed Japan?s fighting game player Daigo Umehara do speak of these things in hushed tones, fancying that they might be true.
> 
> As a side note, I would even argue that the ?strategic depth? of a game should be defined almost entirely on its ability to support and reward yomi. For a silly example, consider tic-tac-toe. There are only nine opening moves, and only three of them are functionally different. Even if through some witchcraft you know the move the opponent will make next, it doesn?t really matter. The game is so constrained that the opponent is forced to make certain moves, so the novice player along with the master of divination will be on basically the same footing. There is no room to develop ?tendencies? or a certain ?personality? or style of play in tic-tac-toe. There is only a simple algorithm at work and no room for yomi at all.



People who use simple attacks to beat you usually use yomi. They can discourage you and shut you down with the simplest attacks in their arsenal. After seeing this I know many people are going to comment on it and say its stupid or impossible and what not but, just wait and see when you go up against players of this caliber.

When I went to my cousin's campus last week I saw one guy beat everyone and lost only 3 stock combined in 6, 5 stock matches, and he only used the A button, no specials. Up b for recovery and thats the only time he used b. His opponents werent crappy either but believe what you will. Yomi exists and its out ther to destroy you.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 23, 2008)

Also, some details on two videos that are apparently on NicoNico.



> Oh man, how it pays to have a NicoNico account.
> 
> Two commercials, probably from the Everybody's Nintendo channel or whatever.
> 
> ...



Eggman's presence confirmed.

Well, it's authenticity has to be confirmed first. 

*UPDATE* FAKE. Tis not true. Well, some of it is fake.

Beyond the Sonic and Snake part, everything else is true. I can confirm this as I have registered to see the video, found just below these words :3


----------



## K-deps (Jan 23, 2008)

The Original said:


> People who use simple attacks to beat you usually use yomi. They can discourage you and shut you down with the simplest attacks in their arsenal. After seeing this I know many people are going to comment on it and say its stupid or impossible and what not but, just wait and see when you go up against players of this caliber.
> 
> When I went to my cousin's campus last week I saw one guy beat everyone and lost only 3 stock combined in 6, 5 stock matches, and he only used the A button, no specials. Up b for recovery and thats the only time he used b. His opponents werent crappy either but believe what you will. Yomi exists and its out ther to destroy you.



Wow thats pretty awesome
I support yomi!


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

Chaps said:


> Wow thats pretty awesome
> I support yomi!



If you watch ken play enough you can begin to realize some of his patterns and how he sets you up, but thats the thing once you realize it and try to counter it he starts using another set of simple attacks. Its actually a funny thing to see happen to his opponents.


----------



## /root (Jan 23, 2008)

Tic-tac-toe is the best example for 'yomi'.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

Adam said:


> Tic-tac-toe is the best example for 'yomi'.



Tis the truth.

Btw, setting up a site, might have it launch around the same time as brawl. Gonna have ladders and leaderboards and find a match near you and all that crap. So your need to brawl will be forever fulfilled.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 23, 2008)

I shat my pants at the following:

1. Link pulling out the Master Sword (probably his intro scene)
2. Pokemon Trainer Subspace involvement, finally
3. Epic Mario, Link, Yoshi, Pit, and Kirby team-up


----------



## /root (Jan 23, 2008)

Yomi is why I don't believe in practicing techniques.

Also because wavedashing/l-cancelling alone won't win you matches. _Especially_ against people that know how they work.

The reason the Japanese are so good at games, amongst other reasons, is because it is a part of their regular gaming practice (in noisy, busy Arcades) to filter out everything else and focus solely on their game. This is the only way to practice 'yoki' IMHO; learn how to play at your top level against a good opponent with as many outside distractions as possible.

The only problem with learning to read your opponent is, unlike techniques, it isn't quite 'riding a bike'. If you don't practice in the same way all the time, or you stop practicising against good human opponents (myself falling into the latter), you lose it.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 23, 2008)

Pokemon trainer seems to be in a location based on Pokemon Colloseum. I might be mistaken but its the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 23, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Also, some details on two videos that are apparently on NicoNico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

Adam said:


> Yomi is why I don't believe in practicing techniques.
> 
> Also because wavedashing/l-cancelling alone won't win you matches. _Especially_ against people that know how they work.
> 
> ...



Truer words have never been spoken. Rather than practice combos and outlandish techs that may miss, learn your character inside and out, learn the weaknesses of your character and you enemy's weaknesses and exploit them to the fullest.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2008)

Adam said:


> Yomi is why I don't believe in practicing techniques.
> 
> Also because wavedashing/l-cancelling alone won't win you matches. _Especially_ against people that know how they work.
> 
> ...



You guys remember my post about some dude being bette than Ken on my campus?

But he sound of this Yoki thing, theis dude at my campus plays exactly like this Yoki style.

I have never played him, but he really was annoying his opponents.

I don't like that style of play at all, but it seems to work against people who are "pros".

To me, yoki is a faggety ass way to play smash bros.

IMO....


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> You guys remember my post about some dude being bette than Ken on my campus?
> 
> But he sound of this Yoki thing, theis dude at my campus plays exactly like this Yoki style.
> 
> ...




Thats the basis of yomi, once their in your head you lose. You realize your losing to simple attacks and get off your game and screw up. All of the pros in the gaming world, at least fighting games use yomi.


----------



## /root (Jan 23, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I don't like that style of play at all, but it seems to work against people who are "pros".


Because it destroys what many people consider to be 'infallable techniques' by doing nothing more than countering moves that are so overdone they should be predictable.



> To me, yoki is a faggety ass way to play smash bros.


That just sounds like bitching.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 23, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> I shat my pants at the following:
> 
> 1. Link pulling out the Master Sword (probably his intro scene)
> 2. Pokemon Trainer Subspace involvement, finally
> 3. *Epic* Mario, Link, Yoshi, Pit, and Kirby team-up



Emphasis put on Epic.


----------



## /root (Jan 23, 2008)

I was going to take that screenshot of the five of them and say 'one of these things is not like the others' then I remembered Kirby or Yoshi had a decent standalone game for a long time either.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2008)

Adam said:


> Because it destroys what many people consider to be 'infallable techniques' by doing nothing more than countering moves that are so overdone they should be predictable.
> 
> 
> *That just sounds like bitching.*



Dude, I have my own opinions on techniques in playing smash bros.

Yoki just sounds like a stupid way to play IMO.

You may like, you may not.

I obviously don't.

....Why? Do YOU use yoki?


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Dude, I have my own opinions on techniques in playing smash bros.
> 
> Yoki just sounds like a stupid way to play IMO.
> 
> ...



Well to the both of ya it's yo*m*i. And thats how the game is played seriously, when you remove the fun factor and go strictly compettitive with it, it becomes a game of science numbers so to speak.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2008)

The Original said:


> Well to the both of ya it's yo*m*i. And thats how the game is played seriously, when you remove the fun factor and go strictly compettitive with it, it becomes a game of science numbers so to speak.



I guess you have a point.

But a warning to all NF members:

If you play the yomi style when fighting against me, you WILL be trashed.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

*
Coose your sticks:*

WiiMote
Clasic Controller
Gamecube Controller
WiiMote + Nunchuck

Going gamecube till i get the feel then switchin to wiimote. anyone else?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm staying with the GCN control...

I play my best with it anyways and all I offer to my opponents is my utmost best performance for our battles.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 23, 2008)

I'll try Classic Controller


----------



## /root (Jan 23, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> If you play the yomi style when fighting against me, you WILL be trashed.



It's like you missed the entire point of the style. Most notably, you can't necessarily tell when someone is using yomi-style. It isn't always about absolutely zero-effort to beat an opponent. Alot players simply use that because it humiliates their opponent even more than usual.

You brag about your Fox skills and how amazing you are and yet don't use the yomi style of play. So a good yomi player could easily go into a match against you and trash the holy living shit out of you for no other reason than the fact you probably play like every other Fox player on the planet.



> Why? Do YOU use yoki?



I utilise elements of that particular style of play because it is far more adaptive and flexible than trying to figure out a set meta-game and reusing it all the time.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2008)

Adam said:


> It's like you missed the entire point of the style. Most notably, you can't necessarily tell when someone is using yomi-style. It isn't always about absolutely zero-effort to beat an opponent. Alot players simply use that because it humiliates their opponent even more than usual.
> 
> You brag about your Fox skills and how amazing you are and yet don't use the yomi style of play. So a good yomi player could easily go into a match against you and trash the holy living shit out of you for no other reason than the fact you probably play like every other Fox player on the planet.
> 
> ...



Ok, first off... when have I ever said I was "amazing"?

What I say is that Fox is my main player, and am better than the average Fox users.

I don't go all crazy and shit when playing with Fox, I think about what moves to do, and I pull them off.

You also stated that I do not use yomi in my style of play...

Of COURSE I DON'T use yomi in my style of play.

As I said before, I find yomi to be a faggety ass style of playing smash bros.

Simply put, I DON'T LIKE IT.

I am very comfortable playing my own kind of style, than another style I hate and calling myself "good" for using it as you have stated.

It also looks like this conversation is getting a little on the flaming side.

So I shall end it with this: Do you want to go on my hit list?


----------



## /root (Jan 23, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I don't go all crazy and shit when playing with Fox, I think about what moves to do, and I pull them off.


And a player who is experienced at reading good players in battle will still beat you without alot of effort.



> As I said before, I find yomi to be a faggety ass style of playing smash bros.
> 
> Simply put, I DON'T LIKE IT.



I don't understand why you consider it to be 'faggety ass'.

All it is, is being able to read your opponents moves to a finite point.

It is the methidology behind tic-tac-toe, chess, martial arts, hell it is even the idea behind professional sport strategy. Reading and predicting your opponents moves. I suppose every professional competitive athlete is 'faggety ass' then?



> So I shall end it with this: Do you want to go on my hit list?



No.


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 23, 2008)

Mario said:


> No Items
> 
> Fox Only


your on


The Original said:


> *
> Coose your sticks:*
> 
> WiiMote
> ...


GC, if most of the standard game play is the same it will work for the best.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 23, 2008)

Scroll down and watch the video.

Sexiest video ever.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 23, 2008)

Scroll down and watch the video.

Sexiest video ever.


----------



## geG (Jan 23, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Scroll down and watch the video.
> 
> Sexiest video ever.



hgdfhdfhdgdhghgdghgdgdsggdgfg


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Scroll down and watch the video.
> 
> Sexiest video ever.



I agree, on a side note Ike's final smash is devistating, thought it was like links but he brought up two opponents at once.


WTF did Snake lay link down onto a c4 he put on the ground?????


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 23, 2008)

Awesome vid. I loved seeing Ike's and Bowser's FS there.


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 23, 2008)

omg epic video there


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 23, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Scroll down and watch the video.
> 
> Sexiest video ever.



Props man that was pure win, it was awesome to get a look at  Pokemon trainers pokemons fighting styles, not bad, also Snake was lookking real good in hand to hand fighting.

I thought we'd see Zelda switch to sheik atleast once though lol.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> Props man that was pure win, it was awesome to get a look at  Pokemon trainers pokemons fighting styles, not bad, also Snake was lookking real good in hand to hand fighting.
> 
> *I thought we'd see Zelda switch to sheik atleast once though lol.*



You werent the only one hoping....


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 23, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Scroll down and watch the video.
> 
> Sexiest video ever.



Sleeper hold onto C4, then detonate it..

Snake is such a BAMF. epic video is epic.


----------



## /root (Jan 23, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> No, just yomi.






> .....pussy


I don't play against people that feel the need to use grade-school insults against a particular style of play.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2008)

The Original said:


> I agree, on a side note Ike's final smash is devistating, thought it was like links but he brought up two opponents at once.
> 
> 
> WTF did Snake lay link down onto a c4 he put on the ground?????



I came when I saw Ike's FS!!!!

And the 1v1 battle with Snake and Link was SICK!

Snake was kicking ass, but then got it handed back at him.



			
				Adam said:
			
		

> I don't play against people that feel the need to use grade-school insults against a particular style of play.



.....pussy


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2008)

1v1 Snake and Link was SICK!


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

Snakes Uair has a lot of lag, he'll get abused if its used alot. Im used to it though I main shiek and her up and down air have a bit of lag, not as much as snakes though, I still plan on using him alot though, Im a cqc guy.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 24, 2008)

The Original said:


> Snakes Uair has a lot of lag, he'll get abused if its used alot. Im used to it though I main shiek and her up and down air have a bit of lag, not as much as snakes though, I still plan on using him alot though, Im a cqc guy.



I didn't know you mained shiek.

Snakes brings him up SUPER SLOWLY.

It doesn't look like a killer move....

But the way he fights is kind of... "smooth". 

Don't you think?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 24, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Scroll down and watch the video.
> 
> Sexiest video ever.



I adored the way it started.

I like how the combat seems more floaty but at the same time, seem less clunky, like it is in SSBM. Like, slower, but more fluid.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 24, 2008)

Aperantly(Spelling?) the stage that got updated yesterday(or today depending on where you live) nameley "Mushroomy kingdom" got predicted a while back on the gamefaqs forums.

Link to the guys topic: 

_Here's what he says:




			Can't/won't/don't ask about how I have this info. We all know that game by now right? Here are some things about Brawl:

- Olimar: PLAYABLE
- Ness: PLAYABLE
- Lucario: PLAYABLE
- Wolf: PLAYABLE
- Dark Samus: PLAYABLE
- Micaiah: PLAYABLE
- Geno: NOT PLAYABLE
- Isaac: NOT PLAYABLE
- Mewtwo: NOT PLAYABLE
- Roy: NOT PLAYABLE

- No more third party characters.

- Ganon's Castle will be a playable stage. It's actually very scary. Has that creepy Ganon music from Ocarina of Time in it. Do I smell Rated T for Teen???

- Mushroomy Kingdom will be a playable stage. Sidescrolling version of World 1-1 from the original Super Mario Bros.

- Cool boss battle with Eggman in SSE.
		
Click to expand...

_


> This was posted by someone on December 31st on this board. I typed Hankenstein when I saved the post orginally.



At first I didnt believe Zeldafan28112, however several people in that thread have "semi-confirmed" to have seen that topic or vaguely remember something about it.

I dunno, im still 50/50, just throwing this out there.


----------



## /root (Jan 24, 2008)

None of it is true


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 24, 2008)

Adam said:


> None of it is true



And you know this how? I mean, im not saying im believing him but, how are you so sure?


----------



## /root (Jan 24, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> And you know this how? I mean, im not saying im believing him but, how are you so sure?



Because none of it has been true yet, why should this be any different?


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 24, 2008)

Adam said:


> Because none of it has been true yet, why should this be any different?


Err....Mushroomy Kingdom?

Or maybe im  not understanding properly >.<(Havent slept all night)


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 24, 2008)

I dunno about the update but we do have Vol 3 of the interview.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 24, 2008)

_First!_
Test Battle, Tokyo vs. Kyoto...


Well.. glad wifi works lol.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 24, 2008)

Testkampf: Tokio vs. Kioto...a video huh...


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 24, 2008)

2Shea said:


> _First!_
> Test Battle, Tokyo vs. Kyoto...
> 
> 
> Well.. glad wifi works lol.



no...I was first...with the Volume 3 update of the interview.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 24, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> no...I was first...with the Volume 3 update of the interview.



Don't double post. And that wasn't a Dojo update lol


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 24, 2008)

Love this tidbit about the Stage Builder:



			
				Sakurai said:
			
		

> Exactly. We wanted players to make some messed up stages for others to try.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 24, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> no...I was first...with the Volume 3 update of the interview.


Congrats for being the first to post a non-Dojo update?

Anyways, Japan's site has a different gameplay video than the rest. I actually find it better. Kirby-Ike looks hilarious but still awesome.


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 24, 2008)

I think I definitely might use Snake as one of my regular characters, they gave him a sick move set. Much better than I would have ever expected


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 24, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Congrats for being the first to post a non-Dojo update?
> 
> Anyways, Japan's site has a different gameplay video than the rest. I actually find it better. Kirby-Ike looks hilarious but still awesome.



meh...now I like Kirby's FS.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 24, 2008)

We did find out a new item from the Japanese one. After Kirby's final smash, one of the items that comes out is a blue spring, similar to the ones from Mario games, and when Kirby landed on it, he bounced up.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 24, 2008)

Well Snake footage is always nice I suppose..

But you could see him charging the downward rocket....(Not the Side B one)
Wait...I thought his downsmash was burying a mine....huh?!?!?


----------



## Ronin (Jan 24, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I didn't know you mained shiek.
> 
> Snakes brings him up SUPER SLOWLY.
> 
> ...



Have to agree with you on that, so far from the few clips we have of him all of his combos seem to flow rather well. He looks like he might be mid tier due to the lag on some of his moves but I enjoy his figting style even more so now after seeing that vid.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 24, 2008)

Damn when Snake used C4 had made Link sleep on it.
SO DAMN HAWT!!

oh ya and Shion after todays update let me know where we live so we know if they'll be lag.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 24, 2008)

IDK if you guys realized this but the japenese site has a different video with Ike Snak Mario and Kirby


----------



## Ronin (Jan 24, 2008)

*Let Me Update joo!!*

This is the video Oni showed us yesterday(first one), now its on youtube so its easier to get.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhfQRTdSwiI&eurl=http://topicscollector.blog55.fc2.com/blog-entry-2815.html[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PBMVPmttn8&eurl=http://www.brawlcentral.com/[/YOUTUBE]
^Kirby's FS is a gift and a curse, it draws in opponents and items, then throws out food, so anyone who survives can try to heal themselves, Kirby holds the advantage though cuz it looks his FS heals him aswell.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEzQF1SoeLM&eurl=http://www.brawlcentral.com/[/YOUTUBE]
^GET TO SEE SOME zERO SUIT sAMUS IN THIS

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hH00ionOQkc&eurl=http://www.brawlcentral.com/[/YOUTUBE]
^Homerun Contest
​


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 24, 2008)

Chaps said:


> oh ya and Shion after todays update let me know where we live so we know if they'll be lag.



You're gonna have to PM him since he's been put on a "hit list."


----------



## Ronin (Jan 24, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I didn't know you mained shiek.



It's a tough job but at the end of the day I'm satisfied with it. Workin on a style of play I call "wall shadow" it'll be interesting if I can pull it off in brawl.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah, I just finished watching it. Kirby's FS is sick! Sick and wrong (but still cool)! Now on to some tasty Sonic gameplay...


----------



## Ronin (Jan 24, 2008)

anyone who doesnt like snake gets a helping of

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFtw7qW7Vcw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Jan 24, 2008)

I seriously giggled like a six year old when I heard Sonic say "You're too slooow." And I like the New voice recording for Link. Sounds very badass. 

The video itself was.... . Just as I expected, the framerate was really good because the distance ain't really that far. If he really wanted to show a test run, he should've shown it at a greater distance, but I guess that would've left a bad impression...


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 24, 2008)

That fight between Mario and Sonic was awesome, and it was great hearing all the music on each stage.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 24, 2008)

Kyoto vs. TOkyo video was good. I still  have to watch the japan site version.

and you know Shion you just ignored me. I said that I will battle you also. and I will battle you also The Original.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 24, 2008)

Damn. I want to play as Sonic so badly now...

All those spin dashes! And the sound effects!


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 24, 2008)

I still want a new character this week.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 24, 2008)

yeah the video was awesome


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 24, 2008)

Snake. Kicks. Ass. 



That is all.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 24, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> I don't even own a Wii yet lol.


same here they are hard to find still i aredy pay for brawl


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah seeing kirby's FS in action showed just how amazing it really is, I was really impressed.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 24, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> You're gonna have to PM him since he's been put on a "hit list."



Oh I see what ya did there 

In the video with Lucas he seems to be a lot better then Ness. His B attack is a lot faster then Ness's and his smashes as well. Especially Up smash.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 24, 2008)

The Original said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFtw7qW7Vcw[/YOUTUBE]



Seriously, riot in the streets if he doesn't have that for his FS...


----------



## PerveeSage (Jan 24, 2008)

<.<
>.>
Fox>all


----------



## Ronin (Jan 24, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Seriously, riot in the streets if he doesn't have that for his FS...



I think the only reason he hasnt been shown yet, is because hes getting a awesome new design kinda like how Fox has the awesome new clothes and sexy new gun.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 24, 2008)

I said that would be a great FS like 80 pages back


----------



## Ronin (Jan 24, 2008)

Mario said:


> I said that would be a great FS like 80 pages back



Nobody doubts your greatness, Mario.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 24, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caWJR4nBp_4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jazz (Jan 24, 2008)

GREAT AETHER

Ike might just be my main behind Myself

And Damn stragiht, OG


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 24, 2008)

Mario said:


> I said that would be a great FS like 80 pages back



I think we all thought of it the second they announced FS's. It just must be done!


----------



## Jazz (Jan 24, 2008)

just put


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 24, 2008)

IGN claims confirmation of Lucario, Ness, and Jigglypuff as playable characters. Click on the link and scroll down to the Manaphy section.

*Spoiler*: _Roster Leak?_ 





> First up is the accidental confirmation of Lucario, Jigglypuff and Ness as playable characters. This happened through a video posted on Nintendo's Japanese site, as the clip included icons for each of the three characters on a brief shot of the Stickers interface. We learned last week that Stickers can be used to power-up your fighters in The Subspace Emissary, and certain Stickers can only be applied to specific characters. Ness appeared as an option for an EarthBound series Sticker, and Jigglypuff and Lucario appeared as choices when the cursor hovered over a Sticker of Groudon from the Pokemon series. You can see the little faces below, just over the IGN.com watermark in these screens:





Short version: notice the Ness head in the bottom right-hand corner of the first shot and then Lucario and Jigglypuff in the second.

Certainly looks real enough. And after browsing around the Japanese Dojo it seems they've since taken the video down. Can anyone double confirm if you can find it anywhere else? I'm looking for it now.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 24, 2008)

Old news snake..

^IGN has never been wrong  so I believe it.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 24, 2008)

@Snake: Yeah, Old news, dude


----------



## Ronin (Jan 24, 2008)

How dissapointed would you be if they used the new Capt. Falcon(from anime,Rick Wheeler(EN)/ Ryu Suzaki(JP)) instead of the true F-Zero hero.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 24, 2008)

Mario said:


> just put


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 24, 2008)

Phew, been gone a couple days months and I'm still trying to catch up. Too lazy to scan back a couple pages but for some reason I can still browse around. :/


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 24, 2008)

Lucario will be awesome


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 24, 2008)

i think the english version of the kyoto vs toky test video was the best of the 2


----------



## Hiruko (Jan 24, 2008)

By the way everyone, I found a new commercial (not sure if you've all seen it).

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caWJR4nBp_4[/youtube]

Shows-
*Cool casual version of main theme
*New SE footage


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 24, 2008)

Lawl


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 24, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Anyways, Japan's site has a different gameplay video than the rest. I actually find it better. Kirby-Ike looks hilarious but still awesome.





Chaps said:


> IDK if you guys realized this but the japenese site has a different video with Ike Snak Mario and Kirby






Anyway lol, I'm incredibly anxious for all the updates from now untill release (leak and otherwise).

I think we've got a lot of fun weeks a head, despite the long wait


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow, video was pure win.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 24, 2008)

Mario said:


> GREAT AETHER
> 
> Ike might just be my main behind Myself
> 
> And Damn stragiht, OG



Soon you will all realize Ike's true potential and fierce power as I have. Ike, the slayer of noobs and pokemon.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 24, 2008)

You all can have slow-ass Ike all you want. I'll stick w/ Sonic and run circles around you 

Haha but really though, I'm anxious to try out everyone tbh. With all the changes I'm really not sure who my main will be, though Sonic will indeed most likely be one of them.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 24, 2008)

2Shea said:


> You all can have slow-ass Ike all you want. I'll stick w/ Sonic and run circles around you
> 
> Haha but really though, I'm anxious to try out everyone tbh. With all the changes I'm really not sure who my main will be, though Sonic will indeed most likely be one of them.



Lack of speed but extremely powerful. Ike can ko average characters at 100% and ko kirby and metaknight at 35%. Considering those numbers and the fact that fox is the lightest character(so far) he can be ko'd at 88%(according to booklet scan) it means its easier for Ike to take him out.

 As long as you can make up for Ike's speed he will be a mid to top tier character, believe me...I can see it.


----------



## Draydi (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm mostly excited for PT, Pit, Ike, Meta Knight, And Sonic. Pokemon Trainer for his different play style. Maybe Olimar too, If some how I learn to use him correctly.

If Ike is not too slow, I will main him. Just because I main Marth now in melee. But Meta Knight and Pit are who I'm really interested in trying out. I don't know why. I just get this feeling of awesomeness when I watch them in videos xD Plus Meta Knight with his super devastation FS.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 24, 2008)

The Original said:


> Lack of speed but extremely powerful. Ike can ko average characters at 100% and ko kirby and metaknight at 35%. Considering those numbers and the fact that fox is the lightest character(so far) he can be ko'd at 88%(according to booklet scan) it means its easier for Ike to take him out.
> 
> As long as you can make up for Ike's speed he will be a mid to top tier character, believe me...I can see it.



Oh indeed, I agree, as I said I'm anxious to really see all of them. I can see Ike being very good in the rights hands. But we'll all just have to see when we have the game in our hands


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jan 24, 2008)

argh..i really hope they put the captain in this game....falcon punch...argh


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 24, 2008)

Only one main here. Despite what everyone else might say about his playability.

He kicks ass.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 24, 2008)

Solid Snake said:


> Only one main here. Despite what everyone else might say about his playability.
> 
> He kicks ass.



Nobody questions Snake's awesomeness. 

c4+sleeper hold=win


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jan 24, 2008)

argh...i will be angry if captain falcon doesn't make it, but i still love sonic ever since sonic 3...argh


----------



## Ronin (Jan 24, 2008)

ark 9.0 said:


> argh...i will be angry if captain falcon doesn't make it, but i still love sonic ever since sonic 3...argh



I believe their working on his knee,spike and wardrobe. Probably debating on the strength of those moves and whether or not to have a costume with out the helmet or maybe the use of ryu rather than original falcon<---This one,highly unlikely.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 24, 2008)

Captain Falcons FS should just be a huge knee. Who's with me


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jan 24, 2008)

Chaps said:


> Captain Falcons FS should just be a huge knee. Who's with me



argh..if there is a captain falcon ...argh


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 24, 2008)

Ugh, people stop asking for Captain Falcon, or if hes still in the game because its obvious that he is. He's a veteran character from the first game, and he isn't going to be removed. Since its pretty much confirmed that Ness is in the game after serious doubts that he wouldn't be, it would be nonsensical to take Falcon out.

You just have to wait for him to be "officially" announced.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 24, 2008)

ark 9.0 said:


> argh..if there is a captain falcon ...argh



Lol there's going to be, don't worry. I really really don't see him being gone.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 24, 2008)

Captain Falcon his FS hopefully will be some kind of super Falcon Punch where gets up in the air and Falcon Punches the ground and the whole ground falls apart sending everyone to their deaths expect for him because his F-zero thingy will catch him in time.


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 24, 2008)

CF will be there, they saving the best for last son.

Dunno how he'll look though, never seen alternative versions of him b4, or I can't recall atleast.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 24, 2008)

His FS should be some thing where he fly's in his ship, jumps out of it, makes some sort of cool pose, then have some HUGE falcon made from fire or lightning sweep across the screen.

Undodgeable


----------



## K-deps (Jan 24, 2008)

Mario said:


> His FS should be some thing where he fly's in his ship, jumps out of it, makes some sort of cool pose, then have some HUGE falcon made from fire or lightning sweep across the screen.
> 
> Undodgeable



And an automatic win......


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 24, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> CF will be there, they saving the best for last son.
> 
> Dunno how he'll look though, never seen alternative versions of him b4, or I can't recall atleast.



Well, Smash Bros 64 was the first game to give Captain Falcon his style of megawin.

In F-Zero, he was just a guy who raced in a blue car. After Smash Bros, he became a man with epic punches, kicks, and knees.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 24, 2008)

It's funny though we all love Captain Falcon, but the question is WHICH Captain Falcon do we love? In terms of the F-Zero storylinez there are quite a few different people who dawn the title of C. Falcon...


----------



## Jazz (Jan 24, 2008)

And your controllers explode from the awsomeness


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 24, 2008)

That depends.

The Falcon from F-Zero, X, GX, and the Smash games are all the same Captain Falcon.

The alternate universe started by the anime gives some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) the title of Falcon.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 24, 2008)

In Maximum Velocity it's supposedly the old C. Falcon's son however...


----------



## Ronin (Jan 24, 2008)

^Ryu Sazaki at least I think thats it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh wait, I see.

Douglas Falcon - The main character from F-Zero, X, GX, in SSB64, and SSBM.

Kent Akechi - Douglas' son and in that Maximum Velocity game

Rick Wheeler - Super ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) from the anime who become Captain Falcon after Douglas becomes an hero.

They best take Douglas D:<


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 24, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh wait, I see.
> 
> Douglas Falcon - The main character from F-Zero, X, GX, in SSB64, and SSBM.
> 
> ...



Actually the anime C. Falcon is Bart Lemming...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 24, 2008)

D:

So many Falcons, but only one of them is the epic man >:3


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 24, 2008)

idk, they're all pretty badass. 'Cept for Rick, although he makes a good side kick. He can be Captain Pigeon...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 24, 2008)

The Original said:


> Lack of speed but extremely powerful. Ike can ko average characters at 100% and ko kirby and metaknight at 35%. Considering those numbers and the fact that fox is the lightest character(so far) he can be ko'd at 88%(according to booklet scan) it means its easier for Ike to take him out.
> 
> As long as you can make up for Ike's speed he will be a mid to top tier character, believe me...I can see it.



Slow Ike is slow.  I know, I've played the game.  =P  But in 4 player melees, he's pure beast.  Won like 2 matches against a bunch of demo jockeys at E4All simply because his moves have so much power (and the fact that I hung back until they were vulnerable, lol.)


----------



## Ronin (Jan 24, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Slow Ike is slow.  I know, I've played the game.  =P  But in 4 player melees, he's pure beast.  Won like 2 matches against a bunch of demo jockeys at E4All simply because his moves have so much power (and the fact that I hung back until they were vulnerable, lol.)



DS knows of Ike's power, would DS lie to you.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 24, 2008)

The Original said:


> DS knows of Ike's power, would DS lie to you.



Fox > Ike

also 4 stock, final d


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 24, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> also 4 stock, final d



RAGE MODE ACTIVATED.

inb4 no items


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 24, 2008)

smash ballz r 4 fagz


----------



## Ronin (Jan 24, 2008)

Question? After seeing kirbys FS, I noticed it draws in enemies and items then sends them shooting out, what if kirby flew to the farthest edge, almost off screen, then unleashed his smash, does it suck up everyone and send everyone into the wall and is an automatic ko or does it have a range as to who gets put in the pot??


----------



## Jazz (Jan 24, 2008)

Better yet, why would you use it near a wall?


----------



## Ronin (Jan 24, 2008)

Mario said:


> Better yet, why would you use it near a wall?



Didnt necessarily mean a wall, meant the end of the stage boundary, where you go booom and lose a life.  

You could use near a wall also, rack up extra damage if the enemy happens to survive the pot.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh.

Hmmm... I dunno.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 25, 2008)

From what I've heard, it has a range. It's a somewhat large range as the video demonstrates, but it's hardly infinite...


lol Masterpieces

*Whoaaa. Makes my head spin just seeing all those!*


----------



## Shirker (Jan 25, 2008)

You obviously haven't seen what they can do.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm gonna try Ike for sure. Slow, powerful characters got the short end of the stick in the last game.

I play with heavy characters and I heard they are making the game balanced by making moves for the heavy characters that don't allow them to flinch while attacking. 

Giga Bowser might be a monster.


----------



## crabman (Jan 25, 2008)

Jigglypuff and her rest move will DESTROY Giga Bowser again.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 25, 2008)

Meisterstücke is our update
Masterpieces

so SSBB will have little demos?


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 25, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> Meisterstücke is our update



Lol fail, trying to get the jump by posting the German update? xDD

Anyway, in english, it's Masterpieces!

Apparently old games etc. will be playable through Brawl, at least in Demo form.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 25, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Lol fail, trying to get the jump by posting the German update? xDD
> 
> Anyway, in english, it's Masterpieces!
> 
> Apparently old games etc...



no...like saying....mini demos.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 25, 2008)

_Ahaha! Oh man, out of time already?!_

Trial versions, how interesting. Out of all those shown, one of them is N64. I guess we can't expect a Metal Gear trial? Haha.

If it's demos they're giving away, they should give us a Brawl demo too.

BTW, Volume 4 of Iwata Asks is already up with some neat stuff about SSE that I didn't know about until I read it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 25, 2008)

This update...seems rather...pointless.

Most people who like Brawl eventually grow an interest in the series that are represented, and eventually play the games.

It's nice that this is a bonus, but I can easily say I will not be using such a feature.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 25, 2008)

Japan's site lists both MOTHER2 and Fire Emblem. Hopefully we can play these in English as well.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 25, 2008)

Mother 2/Earthbound is a given, but that's not even on the US VC yet, hence it not being listed.

I doubt they will go out of their way to translate the original Fire Emblem, especially considering there is a SNES remake + sequel they could use, and that is being remade for the DS. I think if you don't go for fan translated patches, you won't be able to play the original FE until it comes out on the DS.

Also, Part 4 of Iwata Asks is up, and it mentioned a tidbit that characters were altered in the Adventure Mode as opposed to just multiplayer matches.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 25, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Also, Part 4 of Iwata Asks is up, and it mentioned a tidbit that characters were altered in the Adventure Mode as opposed to just multiplayer matches.



lol poor Sakai-san. Half a page of the President of Nintendo and lead designer for the best game ever calling him a n00b. Poor guy...


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 25, 2008)

I watched the japanese video of Tokyo vs. Kyoto and it seemed good. and Masterpieces seems good it probably is gonna have a game from each character. and do i have to say this again.

SHION AND THE ORIGINAL I CHALLENGE YOU IN YOUR BRAWL LISTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 25, 2008)

So lemme get this straight.  The update is saying that SSBB lets you play Virtual Console demos?


----------



## Ronin (Jan 25, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> I watched the japanese video of Tokyo vs. Kyoto and it seemed good. and Masterpieces seems good it probably is gonna have a game from each character. and do i have to say this again.
> 
> SHION AND THE ORIGINAL I CHALLENGE YOU IN YOUR BRAWL LISTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





*A NEW CHALLENGER APPROACHES !!!!*​


----------



## jkingler (Jan 25, 2008)

I actually really like this update. It gives me hope that I may finally be able to play some classic Pokemon games on the VC. I am really pulling for GB games to make it onto the VC, since there are some badass games I've never been able to play, due to my loathing of burning through batteries and not wanting a portable console to be lost or stolen. XD

/used to worship 

I swear, though, if fucking Pokemon Snap is the "demo" for the Pokemon characters' background, I am going to be soooo frustrated. X'D


----------



## Ronin (Jan 25, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> I actually really like this update. It gives me hope that I may finally be able to play some classic Pokemon games on the VC. I am really pulling for GB games to make it onto the VC, since there are some badass games I've never been able to play, due to my loathing of burning through batteries and not wanting a portable console to be lost or stolen. XD
> 
> /used to worship
> 
> I swear, though, if fucking Pokemon Snap is the "demo" for the Pokemon characters' background, I am going to be soooo frustrated. X'D



Dont think it'll be snap, snap is already out on the vc.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 25, 2008)

I sure want to play subspace emissary mode, it looks awesome plus co-op.

The interview is pretty funny with them calling sakai such a unskilled gamer

Ah..old game demo's...I guess I will play around a bit with it...but not too much I guess..


----------



## jkingler (Jan 25, 2008)

> Dont think it'll be snap, snap is already out on the vc.


So are Super Metroid and Starfox 64. 

They're on VC already, and they're listed on the Masterpiece update as the origin games for Fox and Samus. 

So it's entirely possible, as lame as that would be.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 25, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> So are Super Metroid and Starfox 64.
> 
> They're on VC already, and they're listed on the Masterpiece update as the origin games for Fox and Samus.
> 
> So it's entirely possible, as lame as that would be.



your right dammit. they wouldnt do that, would they?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 25, 2008)

Personally, not all that great of a Friday update to me, but I was amazed at how he included trial versions of original games. It's like, dude, what's not in this game? Can it friggin' cure cancer?!?

But, I digress, not a mode I'll be usin' much. I'll probably play Kid Icarus to find out what all the fuss about him was about. Earthboud too.

As a side note: LOL, Sakai's a n00b


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 25, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> /used to worship



Haha my friend had that, and I rented it one time.

You should have gotten the GameBoy player for the Cube. I've got one, it was pretty neat tbh.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 25, 2008)

Nothing pisses a MOTHER fan off more than seeing Japan's Masterpiece set have MOTHER2 as a demo and the US version not showing that as a picture.  Now I know what the delay is and why.  To take out the games that the US will not see.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 25, 2008)

Ya, but look at Japan's Masterpieces, MOTHER 2 on theirs


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 25, 2008)

well most likly we get the other characters in the Dojo once the game is released


----------



## Mr.Pirate Ninja (Jan 25, 2008)

There is some new info on .


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 25, 2008)

Mr.Pirate Ninja said:


> There is some new info on .


So is Final Destination identical to Melee or do we have a new one?


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 25, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> So is Final Destination identical to Melee or do we have a new one?



Yeah I'd like to know that as well. Is it just a port? (like the other Melee maps) or did we get a remake?


----------



## Mr.Pirate Ninja (Jan 25, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> So is Final Destination identical to Melee or do we have a new one?



From the video it is in or the pic in the magazine it is in, it looks like a newly designed one.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 25, 2008)

I hope it still has a spacey feel


----------



## Mr.Pirate Ninja (Jan 25, 2008)

Here is a pic:


----------



## Ronin (Jan 25, 2008)

So we're just going to ignore the confirmed starters in famitsu? No talking about it? Kinda surprised.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 25, 2008)

It was pretty obvious...


----------



## Ronin (Jan 25, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> It was pretty obvious...



I noticed we talk about lot of obvious things in here. 



Mr.Pirate Ninja said:


> Here is a pic:



Thats old pirate ninja, and thats the link for the small crappy version. You gott get the sexyfied version on brawl central.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 25, 2008)

Pretty much assumed that the starting roster was on the dojo.

But a nice piece of info was how you can actually tell when PT's pokemans are tired,real useful


----------



## Mr.Pirate Ninja (Jan 25, 2008)

So what other characters are confirmed that aren't on that list?


----------



## Shiron (Jan 25, 2008)

Mr.Pirate Ninja said:


> So what other characters are confirmed that aren't on that list?


Sonic, Snake, Jigglypuff, Lucario, and Ness.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 25, 2008)

I wonder how Lucario is gonna play..he should be a faster version of Mewtwo that can combo well.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 25, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> I wonder how Lucario is gonna play..he should be a faster version of Mewtwo that can combo well.



he should also have eye beams.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 25, 2008)

wha?.. why mewtwo?... Lucario should have it's own style :/... well.. he can shoot a ball of energy as well >/ _ \>... but that's all...


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 25, 2008)

Lucario might have a Mewtwo based attack style in terms of projectiles and I'd assume a Fox/Falco type set of hand to hand moves, hes designed so that it would work out nicely that way.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 25, 2008)

Honestly I dont even know why they're adding new pokemon to the game, seeing as how they already have enough in the first place.

Especially Lucario, who is part of the 99999th generation of crappy new pokemon that have been created, I mean, when people were talking about him as a new character, I was like "who the fuck is that? " I dont even know who this guy is.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 25, 2008)

Don't diss pokemon.

*Neg Rep*


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 25, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Honestly I dont even know why they're adding new pokemon to the game, seeing as how they already have enough in the first place.
> 
> Especially Lucario, who is part of the 99999th generation of crappy new pokemon that have been created, I mean, when people were talking about him as a new character, I was like "who the fuck is that? " I dont even know who this guy is.



Well its not our fault you don't enjoy pokemon anymore, but a lot of people do. Diamond and Pearl was one of the best selling games of last year, and Lucario was one of the most popular of the new pokemon.

He fits very well into brawl based on the type of pokemon he is, and I think he will make a great addition.

Face it, Pokemon is the second best selling game franchise of all time, it's not going anywhere, and it's only logical that there would be quite a few of them in Brawl.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 25, 2008)

lol @ people defending pokemans

I'm just saying, Pokemon first came out when I was in sixth grade. I'm a junior in college now. After it died down a little, I stopped watching the show, playing the game, collecting the cards and all that other nonsense, and frankly, I feel some people on this site are a little too old to still be doing all that stuff, but its not my place to say things like that, so I'll shut up.

I just want them to use more character slots for characters from other series, we have like 6 pokemon already, do we really need more? Thats all I'm sayin'.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 25, 2008)

Well the way I see it is that pokemon has more charaters than any nintendo game, so why shouldnt they put a bunch? But at the same time put alot of other characters in and dont overdo the roster with pokemon.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 25, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Face it, Pokemon is the second best selling game franchise of all time, it's not going anywhere, and it's only logical that there would be quite a few of them in Brawl.



That makes me tear up and slightly seizure every time I remember that.


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm going to play with Samus, Link, Capt. Falcoln, Ike, Meta Knight and fox. 

I am almost unbeatable with Fox and Capt. Falcoln in Melee


----------



## Jazz (Jan 25, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> lol @ people defending pokemans
> 
> I'm just saying, Pokemon first came out when I was in sixth grade. I'm a junior in college now. After it died down a little, I stopped watching the show, playing the game, collecting the cards and all that other nonsense, and frankly, I feel some people on this site are a little too old to still be doing all that stuff, but its not my place to say things like that, so I'll shut up.
> 
> I just want them to use more character slots for characters from other series, we have like 6 pokemon already, do we really need more? Thats all I'm sayin'.



But you're never too old to watch anime?


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 25, 2008)

Mario said:


> But you're never too old to watch anime?



There are a lot of people my age who watch anime, but there are practically none who still play pokemon

Just curious, how old are you?


----------



## Jazz (Jan 25, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> There are a lot of people my age who watch anime, but there are practically none who still play pokemon
> 
> Just curious, how old are you?



You must not have losers for friends


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 25, 2008)

Mario said:


> You must not have losers for friends



Noooo, I have plenty of those, I kind of am one myself.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 25, 2008)

Pokemon was great until the second set :/ just sayin


----------



## Jazz (Jan 25, 2008)

Losers who still have action figures?

I can't believe them, I threw out all my tos when I was like 13


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 25, 2008)

Now they all look like transformers/robots


----------



## Ronin (Jan 25, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> After it died down a little, I stopped watching the show, playing the game, collecting the cards and all that other nonsense, and frankly, I feel some people on this site are a little too old to still be doing all that stuff,



lol at this comment, when I went to my first yu-gi-oh torny in 7th grade, many a year ago there were 3 men there age 42 and older. So imagine pokemon considering its fanbase....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 25, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Pokemon was great until the second set :/ just sayin



TRUTH.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 25, 2008)

The Original said:


> lol at this comment, when I went to my first yu-gi-oh torny in 7th grade, many a year ago there were 3 men there age 42 and older. So imagine pokemon considering its fanbase....



lol

u played cards with child molesters


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 25, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> lol
> 
> u played cards with child molesters



Oh, now I must come out and acknowledge the presence of your stupidity.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 25, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh, now I must come out and acknowledge the presence of your stupidity.



It was always pretty obvious


----------



## Ronin (Jan 25, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> lol
> 
> u played cards with child molesters



lol, you and your friends are losers...


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 25, 2008)

Some new "leaks"

(I'll just quote my post from SWF, cant be arsed to retype it all.)



> *Said by: Me* Ok first of all, is Wii-ds.com an official Nintendo site? if so ridley is 100% confirmed, if its a fan site take it with a bag of salt(yes, a bag, not a grain, i've grown tired of "prophets")
> 
> Original link: Link removed
> 
> ...



Just throwing this out there.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 25, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> There are a lot of people my age who watch anime, but there are practically none who still play pokemon
> 
> Just curious, how old are you?



You must not have been here for the NF Pokemon D/P Tournament. Most of the participants were over 16-17, and Kira Yamato the mod here, who is 25 I believe, is prolly the biggest pokemon fan around lol.

Personally I'm 20 and I still enjoy the games. Not the cards or any of the other stuff of course, but I'll always play the handheld games.

Either way, I find it pretty asinine to say people are "too old" for things unless it's like some kind of Dora the Explorer kind of stuff. Especially from someone who still watches anime lol. I was in the 5th or 6th grade (don't really remember) when Pokemon first came out, and I'm a Junior in College now as well, but one of my favorite quotes of all time is "Getting old is inevitable, but growing up isn't". Enjoy youth, and don't look down on youthful things 

Anyway, my apologies for the rant xD


----------



## Ronin (Jan 25, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> I'm going to play with Samus, Link, Capt. Falcoln, Ike, Meta Knight and fox.
> 
> I am almost unbeatable with Fox and Capt. Falcoln in Melee



you think you are...but we'll wait and see.

_Farukon Paunch?!?!?!?!?_


Someone on smashboards says he believes the blur in this image is th Cap himself.​


----------



## K-deps (Jan 25, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> Some new "leaks"
> 
> (I'll just quote my post from SWF, cant be arsed to retype it all.)
> 
> ...



I've seen this floating around but I don't know if I should believe. Ridley would be nice though


----------



## Akuma (Jan 25, 2008)

who is that on the far left?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 25, 2008)

Geno, an extremely overrated character.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 25, 2008)

I figured is much....sooo is he in it or something?


----------



## Jazz (Jan 25, 2008)

No, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who liked SMRPG want him to be in despite the fact he's only been in one Nintendo game ever.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 25, 2008)

Mario said:


> No, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who liked SMRPG want him to be in despite the fact he's only been in one Nintendo game ever.



Two Nintendo games.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 25, 2008)

The other being...?


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jan 25, 2008)

Mario and Luigi: Super Star Saga


----------



## Jazz (Jan 25, 2008)

>_>

<_<

I am defeated


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 26, 2008)

I think Brawl has auto sweet spots, I saw Link and Mario sweet spot on their recoveries like all the time, that sucks




The Original said:


> you think you are...but we'll wait and see.
> 
> _Farukon Paunch?!?!?!?!?_
> 
> ...



maybe


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Jan 26, 2008)

NEW INFORMATION: Luigi Confirmed!
Awesome Deidara's toxic hardrock amv


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 26, 2008)

BlueNinja44 said:


> NEW INFORMATION: Luigi Confirmed!
> Awesome Deidara's toxic hardrock amv



Second source confirms!


----------



## Hiruko (Jan 26, 2008)

.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 26, 2008)

Apparently, a Japanese site has a ironic similar roster to the one stated by certain prophets, but differs notably with some characters;

Ridley
Wolf
Falco
Ness
Jiggs
Lucario
Ganondorf
Luigi
Krystal
Falcon
"Johnny"

If you cannot tell, WW Link and R.O.B. are not on this list, but Ridley, Krystal, and a "Johnny" are. Could they be referring to Johnny Sasaki from the Metal Gear games?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 26, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Pokemon was great until the second set :/ just sayin


that you opinion not a fact


----------



## Ronin (Jan 26, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> that you opinion not a fact



I count it as fact.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 26, 2008)

The Original said:


> I count it as fact.



As do I :3


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 26, 2008)

Mario said:


> No, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who liked SMRPG want him to be in despite the fact he's only been in one Nintendo game ever.



^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? What the hell is your problem?
God forbid for people to request a certain character, one of the highest requested characters at that.
Well, Ice Climbers have only been in one game ever. Didn't stop them, now did it?
If Sakurai continues his trend of adding characters that were the highest on his polls, Geno should be in the game, and he'll most likely be a WTF character.
I'm indifferent towards him, but his fanbase is almost as large as Ridley's. Now that's saying something.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 26, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5l8po4t5vI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## K-deps (Jan 26, 2008)

A BOAT LOAD OF GAMEPLAY VIDEOS.
SEE THE AWESOMENESS


----------



## Xell (Jan 26, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> As do I :3



As do         I.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 26, 2008)

From SWF:



> * Posted by I.T.P*
> As you know, store demo started today, and Ikki got some videos!
> 
> lol - Ikki(DDD) vs Masashi(Ike)
> ...


 looks awesome

EDIT: Sorry Chaps, didnt see your post there.
EDIT2: Pokemon trainer! lol


----------



## K-deps (Jan 26, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> From SWF:
> 
> looks awesome
> 
> ...



No prob 
You did beat me on posting the PT one though

EDIT Falco-San are you the F@lco-San on SWF


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 26, 2008)

Chaps said:


> No prob
> You did beat me on posting the PT one though
> 
> EDIT Falco-San are you the F@lco-San on SWF



Yeah, Falco-san was taken there so I took a "l33tsp34k" version of it.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 26, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Honestly I dont even know why they're adding new pokemon to the game, seeing as how they already have enough in the first place.


Oh I don't know, maybe because Pokemon is extremly popular in Japan and one of Nintendos top selling games ever. That might have something to do with it.



Reckless! said:


> Especially Lucario, who is part of the 99999th generation of crappy new pokemon that have been created


Ok this is where people like you get pathetic, you claim that theres been thousands of different Pokemon already. There are only 493 Pokemon so far, and we are on the 4th generation not the 99999th. Honestly get your facts straight.



Reckless! said:


> I mean, when people were talking about him as a new character, I was like "who the fuck is that? " I dont even know who this guy is.


Well he starred in the 8th Pokemon movie which was one of the best so far, Lucario was a Pokemon people were really looking forward to catching when DP wasn't out yet. in short this is a very popular *4th* generation Pokemon amoung fans like myself.



Reckless! said:


> and frankly, I feel some people on this site are a little too old to still be doing all that stuff


Ah the "too old" card, a classic move. The only thing I grew out of with Pokemon was the English dub, especially after the voices changed. I'm 19 and I'm still a huge fan of Pokemon checking the updates on the anime and games that are coming out, you're never too old to like The Muppets so why should liking Pokemon be any different?



Reckless! said:


> I just want them to use more character slots for characters from other series, we have like 6 pokemon already, do we really need more? Thats all I'm sayin'.


Ah but Ivysaur, Charizard and Squirtle only take up one slot. And Mewtwo was the only playable legendary, thats got to count for something.



Akuma said:


> Pokemon was great until the second set :/ just sayin


I dissagree, the anime didn't do so well in Johto but it got better starting with Advanced Generation by getting rid of all of Johto's problems and adding new interesting elements to the episodes. And the games are always awesome, granted some spin-off games aren't quite as good but the main games are always fun. FRLG and DP are definatly the best so far.



Reckless! said:


> lol
> 
> u played cards with child molesters


I also hate this, when people who like a series like Pokemon after a cirtain age are accused of being pedofiles or child molesters. They just like Pokemon, thats all.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 26, 2008)

I personally dislike pokemon games, and the tv show. But I have no problems with people who watch them. Like I care what other people do with there free time.


----------



## Kai (Jan 26, 2008)

They just keep inputting Brawl with these incredible surprises. Man, what _doesn't_ Brawl have these days?


----------



## Akuma (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow worst update ever.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 26, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Wow worst update ever.


Definitely not. Probably not something I'll use much, but still far from being the worst update. That would have to go to something like the widescreen support update or something like that.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 26, 2008)

Maybe I misunderstood the update what exactly is it?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 26, 2008)

well it the first time i dint like an update


----------



## Hiruko (Jan 26, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Maybe I misunderstood the update what exactly is it?



You get to play demo versions of old games, lol.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 26, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> well it the first time i dint like an update



If that's true you definatly haven't seen alot, we have much worse updates than this.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 26, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Oh I don't know, maybe because Pokemon is extremly popular in Japan and one of Nintendos top selling games ever. That might have something to do with it.



That might be true, but this is Super Smash Brothers Brawl, not a pokemon game, and the character roster is supposed to represent a plethora of characters from the history of Nintendo's games. Its not good to over-saturate the character roster with pokemon characters just because they are "extremely popular in Japan"



> Ok this is where people like you get pathetic, you claim that theres been thousands of different Pokemon already. There are only 493 Pokemon so far, and we are on the 4th generation not the 99999th. Honestly get your facts straight.



I thought the "99999th generation" was obvious sarcasm. Sorry.



> Well he starred in the 8th Pokemon movie which was one of the best so far, Lucario was a Pokemon people were really looking forward to catching when DP wasn't out yet. in short this is a very popular *4th* generation Pokemon amoung fans like myself.



Like I said, I'm 21 years old, and naturally have STOPPED watching pokemon movies and everything related to pokemon like, the year after pokemon came out, which was when I was 11 years old, so I dont know who this guy is. Sorry.



> Ah the "too old" card, a classic move. The only thing I grew out of with Pokemon was the English dub, especially after the voices changed. I'm 19 and I'm still a huge fan of Pokemon checking the updates on the anime and games that are coming out, you're never too old to like The Muppets so why should liking Pokemon be any different?



To each his own



> Ah but Ivysaur, Charizard and Squirtle only take up one slot. And Mewtwo was the only playable legendary, thats got to count for something.


True, but they only take up one slot so that they could cram more pokemon in there. Plus, the fact that they added a legendary pokemon should make them step back and be like "Ok, I think this should be it for the pokemon characters."




> I also hate this, when people who like a series like Pokemon after a cirtain age are accused of being pedofiles or child molesters. They just like Pokemon, thats all.


The people he mentioned were like in their mid-forties. If ur playing pokemon at that age, no matter how you look at it, you need too re-evaluate your life.


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 26, 2008)

Ridley should be in it, we need another Metroid fighter and with the gliding thing his wings would be so useful.


----------



## crabman (Jan 26, 2008)

Don't know if somebody already uploaded this but. 

Final Roster: 



Guess this is what you start out with. 



But as with everything on the internet, please take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Solar Bankai (Jan 26, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> Ridley should be in it, we need another Metroid fighter and with the gliding thing his wings would be so useful.



I know.  We need an awesome Space Dragon to make this game complete.


----------



## _Fin_ (Jan 26, 2008)

crabman said:


> Don't know if somebody already uploaded this but.
> 
> Final Roster:



The Wii forums confirmed this as a fake 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 26, 2008)

crabman said:


> Don't know if somebody already uploaded this but.
> 
> Final Roster:


Yeah, that's been posted before; still obviously fake though.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 26, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> That might be true, but this is Super Smash Brothers Brawl, not a pokemon game, and the character roster is supposed to represent a plethora of characters from the history of Nintendo's games. Its not good to over-saturate the character roster with pokemon characters just because they are "extremely popular in Japan"


If you think about it Pokemon is only gaining two new slots and most likely losing one (Pichu) so its not that many.



Reckless! said:


> The people he mentioned were like in their mid-forties. If ur playing pokemon at that age, no matter how you look at it, you need too re-evaluate your life.


And how is it any different from the people of the same age dedicating their lives to playing/watching sports like football (both meanings).


----------



## _Fin_ (Jan 26, 2008)

What do you guys think about a cel shaded wind waker Link? I think he wouldn't make a good addition... Him being cel shaded would be like having bowser to be 4 times his size in original mario games.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 26, 2008)

Awesome videos. Dedede looks like fun to play. I especially liked the PT match though. Why the heck were there so many Ike vs. Dedede matches?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 26, 2008)

crabman said:


> Don't know if somebody already uploaded this but.
> 
> Final Roster:


I already explained how that is such an obvious fake



Gaiash said:


> Things that make this such an obvious fake
> 2D art (as stated by me)
> Ashley was apparently comfirmed as an assist trophy by people who went to E for All.
> The finger looks off (as stated by Shion)
> ...





crabman said:


> Guess this is what you start out with.


No, that was decribed as a random selection. The starting rooster has been confirmed as everyone on the Dojo excluding Sonic and Snake.


----------



## crabman (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah, I thought everybody hated the way cel-shaded Link looked. Wouldn't make sense to use his model.

Secondly, I don't visit this thread often. So my bad, I'm not a hundred percent up to date when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 26, 2008)

_Fin_ said:


> What do you guys think about a cel shaded wind waker Link? I think he wouldn't make a good addition... Him being cel shaded would be like having bowser to be 4 times his size in original mario games.


Young Link might actually turn out not cel shaded but still using Wind Waker's design and weapons.



crabman said:


> Yeah, I thought everybody hated the way cel-shaded Link looked. Wouldn't make sense to use his model.


Only when he was first announced, and that was only because we expected it to look like the video showing a detailed Link vs Ganondorf fight. But we saw that with Twilight Princess. Once Wind Waker was released people loved it.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 26, 2008)

Cell shaded link is cool.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 26, 2008)

Giant Enemy crab should be in it.


ANyways, what is currently the release date? I reserved a copy but wanna know when itll be in.

And id be so mad if they put that fake, ungrateful beeotch Macaiah in it ><


----------



## Akuma (Jan 26, 2008)

Puddin Pops said:


> Giant Enemy crab should be in it.
> 
> 
> ANyways, what is currently the release date? I reserved a copy but wanna know when itll be in.
> ...





US: March 9, 2008 
Japan: January 31, 2008 
Europe: TBA 2008 
Australia: TBA 2008


----------



## Shiron (Jan 26, 2008)

Puddin Pops said:


> ANyways, what is currently the release date? I reserved a copy but wanna know when itll be in.


Japan: The 31st (of this month).
US: March 9th
Europe: TBA


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 26, 2008)

Ah, Nintendo doing its legacy job of knocking products back -_-

Anyways will give me time to save some more money for it. I plan on staying up the entire weekend playing straight XD


----------



## nick65 (Jan 26, 2008)

ma n that mewto is 2d that cant be real altho is saw that screen in a trailer of gametrailres


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 26, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> If you think about it Pokemon is only gaining two new slots and most likely losing one (Pichu) so its not that many.



Good, Pichu was one of worst characters in SSBM



> And how is it any different from the people of the same age dedicating their lives to playing/watching sports like football (both meanings).


Well Pokemon/Yu-Gi-Oh/ all that stuff is actually _geared_ towards young children, while sports isn't.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 26, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> That might be true, but this is Super Smash Brothers Brawl, not a pokemon game, and the character roster is supposed to represent a plethora of characters from the history of Nintendo's games. Its not good to over-saturate the character roster with pokemon characters just because they are "extremely popular in Japan"
> 
> .


pokemon still popular in the US too if there were not the game were to sell crap and the anime would have been canceled

and im 19 and i still play the pokemon video games


----------



## Shiron (Jan 26, 2008)

Meh, I see Pokemon the same way I see series like Mario games. Yes, you may that their kiddish games, but they're really games that anyone can have fun playing, no matter their age. Same thing with Pokemon. Yes, it's primary audience may be children, but it's still a game that anyone can have fun playing and I see nothing wrong with that. 

Pokemon just got lumped as a kid-only game because of that stereotype that Nintendo games are kiddy and seems to have been unable to ditch that, despite how it's really no different from Mario or Zelda when it comes to that.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 26, 2008)

pffft.. you might se Pokemon as kiddish because of the animated series. and the merchandishing...

but we purists only care about the game itself...

Stats, Ev's, IV's, Breeding, movepools, and the battling are what the higher levels work on this game... it's quite serious and the strategies (at least at the start of a new expansion) are rich and diverse...

anyway... did Kotaku post a fake roster yesterday and i didn't notice it?..  lol...


----------



## Akuma (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah people hateing on pokemon base it on its looks, but its actually a solid rpg experience.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 26, 2008)

Whatever, everyone is entitled to their own opinion, so the last thing ill say is "Too each his own"


----------



## Maycara (Jan 26, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Yeah people hateing on pokemon base it on its looks, but its actually a solid rpg experience.



Looks are a big part of anything for me. If you dont enjoy what your looking at, its hard to stomach anything else. Gameplay might be solid, but if looks, and even story lacks. Whats the point of gameplay, IMO.

Like Windwaker, i HATED the look of the game, it was a great game, but the look of it killed it for me, completely killed it.

Its the same thing One Piece suffers from alot, some characters just look wierd, and out of this world, its a orin style, but its hard for me to stomach.

Look of a game is just as important as gameplay.

Okami is a good example. This game has beautiful looks to it, and that made the game play so much better.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 26, 2008)

Lol cel shaded Link was awesome, Ganon looked badass to.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 26, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Lol cel shaded Link was awesome, Ganon looked badass to.



If thats your cup of tea, for me it was bad. The whole purple smoke eneimes blew up into was very "ugh" too. Like I said, WindWaker was a good game, but for me the visuals completely killed the experience I could of had with that game.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 26, 2008)

Thou cannot *not* like the cel-shaded beauty of Wind Wakers! 

(Also, it reminded me of Monkey Island, and that is win all by itself)


----------



## Maycara (Jan 26, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Thou cannot *not* like the cel-shaded beauty of Wind Wakers!
> 
> (Also, it reminded me of Monkey Island, and that is win all by itself)



Well I didn't and I know ALOT of people who didn't. Shit most of my friends refuse to play the game because of it.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 26, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Shit most of my friends refuse to play the game because of it.


That's just fuckin stupid.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 26, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> That's just fuckin stupid.



I guess it can be. But consider this. Try looking at 

This


for 40 hours of gameplay? If you don't like the look of something its hard to play. Sorry that was a extreme analogy. But you get my point. Looks are as IMPORTANT as GAMEPLAY.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 26, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I guess it can be. But consider this. Try looking at
> 
> This
> 
> ...


I don't really agree with the bolded part, but i know what you mean.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 26, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> I don't really agree with the bolded part, but i know what you mean.



Sweet. lol Sometimes its hard to get your point across on these forums...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 26, 2008)

yeah... one can imagine the Young Link form OoT or MM in the game of Wind Waker... with environments and all... it'd be great... but it wouldn't be too different form the last games.. which i think hurts the creativity of the creators...

but The Hero of Winds saga is taking it's own route for art... so... i guess there no way to help it...

The Hero of Time Saga also has different art from other sagas of the Zelda legend...


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jan 26, 2008)

lol, i didnt know this was coming out on the 31st in japan

so i guess that means we'll find out a lot more about the game sometime in the next couple weeks?

=D


----------



## Maycara (Jan 26, 2008)

_From Brawl Central_

Ike
# Number of jumps: 2
# Wall Hop: No
# Wall Cling: No
# Gliding: No
# Crawling: No
# Weight: Heavy
*# Speed: Slow*
Best 3
*# Side Smash A: 48%*
# Down A: 86%
# Side A: 93%

Two bolds ruin my hopes of Ike replacing Roy as my main.....


----------



## Ronin (Jan 26, 2008)

Minzara said:


> _From Brawl Central_
> 
> Ike
> # Number of jumps: 2
> ...




​Ike not good enough for ya?then you dont Ike's full potential


----------



## Maycara (Jan 26, 2008)

The Original said:


> ​Ike not good enough for ya?then you dont Ike's full potential



I hate slow characters. Roy was normal, or atleast he felt so to me. With ALOT of power....


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jan 26, 2008)

Minzara said:


> _From Brawl Central_
> 
> Ike
> # Number of jumps: 2
> ...



You do realize that his side smash KO?s (Mario from the middle of FD) at 48% UNCHARGED. NOT deals.

BTW, it has been long known that Ike has much start up in his moves but all are rediculusly powerful, it?s not his running speed.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 26, 2008)

Whats a good site to get in depth character guides and strats besides smashboards?


----------



## Maycara (Jan 26, 2008)

The Original said:


> Whats a good site to get in depth character guides and strats besides smashboards?



Gamefaqs



_From Gamefaqs_
*Speed>
There is no doubt of Roy's speed. His regular A, Up and B, Forward and 
B, Aerial moves and Smashes all have above average speed. Sacrificing 
power does not attain the speed he has. His power is retained, and his 
moves achieve a perfect balance in quickness and force. His roll is 
extremely fast, and his shield is also quick to defend him. His grabs 
also have this quickness. He grapples the opponent with a speed not 
usually seen in characters with his power. This all accounted for, he is 
a character near the top in all facets of speed.*

Just hope Ike is like this...


----------



## Ronin (Jan 26, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Gamefaqs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ike has all of that power but none of that speed but at the end of the day he gets the job done.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 26, 2008)

The Original said:


> Ike has all of that power but none of that speed but at the end of the day he gets the job done.



The speed is a major factor...


----------



## Ronin (Jan 26, 2008)

Minzara said:


> The speed is a major factor...



Everything is a major factor.Luigi's taunt in melee is an attack but you dont really worry about it do you? So he isnt as fast as marth, theres ways around that,besides if you watch the video's, Ike has a dash, you can see him using it for recovery onto the stage several times. Im sure theres a way to pull off combos after the dash. Even if there arent there is some way or form that his speed wont hinder him to much.

Wheres Shion btw? He hasnt posted in a while.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 26, 2008)

Where is a vid of Ike?


----------



## Helix (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## Ronin (Jan 26, 2008)

Akuma said:
			
		

> Where is a vid of Ike?


Posted by I.T.P
As you know, store demo started today, and Ikki got some videos!

YouTube - Ikki(DDD) vs Masashi(Ike)
YouTube - Ikki(DDD) vs Masashi(Ike) 2
YouTube - Ikki(DDD) vs Masashi(Ike) 3
YouTube - Ikki(DDD) vs Masashi(Ike) 4
YouTube - Ikki(DDD) vs Masashi(Ike) 5
YouTube - Masashi(Ike) vs T2 (Kirby)
YouTube - Ikki(Kirby) vs T2(Kirby)
YouTube - Kein(Koopa) vs Ikki(DeDeDe)

All matches played with Wii-remote alone!
looks awesome


----------



## K-deps (Jan 26, 2008)

The Original said:


> Everything is a major factor.Luigi's taunt in melee is an attack but you dont really worry about it do you? So he isnt as fast as marth, theres ways around that,besides if you watch the video's, Ike has a dash, you can see him using it for recovery onto the stage several times. Im sure theres a way to pull off combos after the dash. Even if there arent there is some way or form that his speed wont hinder him to much.
> 
> Wheres Shion btw? He hasnt posted in a while.



Oh Shion. 
Banned for a week from the Gaming Department.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 26, 2008)

The Original said:


> Posted by I.T.P
> As you know, store demo started today, and Ikki got some videos!
> 
> YouTube - Ikki(DDD) vs Masashi(Ike)
> ...



It's been posed twice already but w/e it's still so awesome.
You missed the one with PT and Link though. You should watch it.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 26, 2008)

Don't get the joke, why post that. Its not funny.



			
				chaps said:
			
		

> It's been posed twice already but w/e it's still so awesome.
> You missed the one with PT and Link though. You should watch it.



Just posting it for that guy up there,akuma. Saw the Link one, love the upgrade with the bow and whirlwind boomerang. 

Why'd Shion get b& btw?


----------



## Psysalis (Jan 26, 2008)

roflmao!!!!


----------



## Akuma (Jan 26, 2008)

The Original said:


> Posted by I.T.P
> As you know, store demo started today, and Ikki got some videos!
> 
> Link removed - Ikki(DDD) vs Masashi(Ike)
> ...




Whats "Store Demo"? great vids btw.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 26, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Whats "Store Demo"? great vids btw.


It's just like it sounds; playable demos in game stores and such in Japan.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 26, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Whats "Store Demo"? great vids btw.



Exactly as it implies, demos of the game that are in stores.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 26, 2008)

Figured as much, he made it sound like more of an event.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 26, 2008)

FUCK YEAH ROBOCOP IS ON THAT LIST.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 26, 2008)

lol jesus is on that roster. He died for our sins now he dies for our Brawl.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 26, 2008)

The Original said:


> Don't get the joke, why post that. Its not funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Links boomerang could be very useful it seems like.

Shion and this other guy(forget who)
got into and argument about something. I didn't expect a ban though.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 26, 2008)

hmmm so japan exclusive demos? or is it just cause there not on our virtual console yet?


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 26, 2008)

Akuma said:


> lol jesus is on that roster. He died for our sins now he dies for our Brawl.



Best. post. ever.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 26, 2008)

Ike > Roy. He's more man. Did you see how he looks in Radiant Dawn? THats badass right thur.

I still think Giant Enemy Crab should be a boss in this game.


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 26, 2008)

Puddin Pops said:


> Ike > Roy. He's more man. Did you see how he looks in Radiant Dawn? THats badass right thur.
> 
> I still think Giant Enemy Crab should be a boss in this game.



Bullshit, Roy was like a pitbull, small but fierce. Ike being bigger or w/e you are basing that off is nothing, Roy could go toe to toe with any chapter if you knew how to play him v/s a non Godly player lol and no ones fucking with him when he hits that counter at high percents


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 26, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> Bullshit, Roy was like a pitbull, small but fierce. Ike being bigger or w/e you are basing that off is nothing, Roy could go toe to toe with any chapter if you knew how to play him v/s a non Godly player lol and no ones fucking with him when he hits that counter at high percents



Roy sucks.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNvbPzSTpPI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 27, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Roy sucks.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 27, 2008)

That video is one of the more amazing ones I have seen.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2008)

Heh, some SSE footage, nothing new, but reveals a number of things.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 27, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> Bullshit, Roy was like a pitbull, small but fierce. Ike being bigger or w/e you are basing that off is nothing, Roy could go toe to toe with any chapter if you knew how to play him v/s a non Godly player lol and no ones fucking with him when he hits that counter at high percents



I'll believe you when:

-Roy leads the Laguz armies and his own mercenary team to slay the Black Night and push the Begnion army into peril.
-Slays the Black Knight twice. 
-Was the only non-evil person that Macaiah despised with a bit of a passion. 
-With the main help of a sage, was able to work over the to-be Laguz beast king into strategizing before battle. 
-His father was one of the four grand riders. 
-Was a non-royal supported by almost the entire Cremian royalty, armies, and laguz forces. 

All of that achieved by Ike, and he has fought with a merc team from the start- he knows some battle skills that I'm sure Roy lacks.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2008)

Puddin Pops said:


> I'll believe you when:
> 
> -Roy leads the Laguz armies and his own mercenary team to slay the Black Night and push the Begnion army into peril.
> -Slays the Black Knight twice.
> ...



FYI; Roy is one of the 3 worst lords in the entire series. :3


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 27, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> FYI; Roy is one of the 3 worst lords in the entire series. :3



Not sure if you knew; I was talking about Ike's feats ><

And yes, Roy must be crappy considering he isnt mentioned much in the translated legacy, even though his father was present.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2008)

Puddin Pops said:


> Not sure if you knew; I was talking about Ike's feats ><
> 
> And yes, Roy must be crappy considering he isnt mentioned much in the translated legacy, even though his father was present.



I know. But anything Roy does well is eclipsed by his Psyduck levels of super fail.

The only highlight of his character is obtaining the Sword of Seals, and even then, he still sucks.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 27, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I know. But anything Roy does well is eclipsed by his Psyduck levels of super fail.
> 
> The only highlight of his character is obtaining the Sword of Seals, and even then, he still sucks.



Why, was he like his dad and hide behind the legs of his female co-lord? XD

Elliwood was such a pansy


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2008)

His dad looks like Hector in comparison to how bad Roy is.

And Roy was the SOLE Lord of the game...so yeah.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 27, 2008)

maybe his daddy wasnt there to raise him, so he was womanified -_-

but really, what were some examples? I'm curious XD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2008)

Well, for one, he is absolutely terrible in combat. Most Lord's can go into combat and hold themselves well, Roy is the kinda Lord that has to be one of the last people to get into combat as much as possible.

Most Lords normally get upgraded, and become vastly superior to their last class. Roy stays pretty much the same, save for his main weapon having the ability tp attack people a distance away. That's IT.

A shit ton of other characters who aren't even crucial to the story are so much better than Roy. Even Lyn/Hector's daughter is better, and she's a mage.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 27, 2008)

lyn and hector had a kid? Character name? 

Is roy horrible enough that Brom's daughter could beat him?


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jan 27, 2008)

Sorry to ask, but is there a European releasedate yet?
Everywhere I look I see Japanese and American releasedates.

WHAT ABOUT US?


----------



## Ronin (Jan 27, 2008)

Eldymion said:


> Sorry to ask, but is there a European releasedate yet?
> Everywhere I look I see Japanese and American releasedates.
> 
> WHAT ABOUT US?



Im sorry my friend,its still a no for you guys.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2008)

Puddin Pops said:


> lyn and hector had a kid? Character name?
> 
> Is roy horrible enough that Brom's daughter could beat him?



Lilina is her name.

Marcus from FE6/FE7 can destroy Roy, and he's even worse in FE6.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 27, 2008)

Atleast Roy doesn't look like a chick...I am looking right at you Marth. And as far as it goes for Roy as character in Melee. I used to beat people who went to tourneys all the time. I admit Marth is the better character. But if you master Roy, he can become better. Cause not only is he pretty fast, he is fucking strong. But none of you will listen to me. So ill stick with something that cannot be argued...

Marth looks like a chick..


----------



## Ronin (Jan 27, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Atleast Roy doesn't look like a chick...I am looking right at you Marth. And as far as it goes for Roy as character in Melee. I used to beat people who went to tourneys all the time. I admit Marth is the better character. But if you master Roy, he can become better. Cause not only is he pretty fast, he is fucking strong. But none of you will listen to me. So ill stick with something that cannot be argued...
> 
> Marth looks like a chick..



Roy looks more like a chick, first time I played melee I thought Roy was Marths girlfriend. Also Roy can't be better than Marth but I'm glad you said no one will listen to you about it cuz it can't be argued, its truth,its fact.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Atleast Roy doesn't look like a chick...I am looking right at you Marth. And as far as it goes for Roy as character in Melee. I used to beat people who went to tourneys all the time. I admit Marth is the better character. But if you master Roy, he can become better. Cause not only is he pretty fast, he is fucking strong. But none of you will listen to me. So ill stick with something that cannot be argued...
> 
> Marth looks like a chick..



Marth looks like a chick, but not in his second remake.

Roy looks like a shota D:<


----------



## Maycara (Jan 27, 2008)

The Original said:


> Roy looks more like a chick, first time I played melee I thought Roy was Marths girlfriend. Also Roy can't be better than Marth but I'm glad you said no one will listen to you about it cuz it can't be argued, its truth,its fact.



*Chick? I think not...*

*Chick? I think so!*
Sorry for the small pic..all i could fine in a hurry..



And, yes, i've beat many people that have played Marth, Its not a easy task, cause like I said Marth is the better character. But if your really good at Smash, and Used Roy speed-power to his advantage, he can be done, Especially since Marth is so light.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 27, 2008)

Minzara said:


> And, yes, i've beat many people that have played Marth, Its not a easy task, cause like I said Marth is the better character. But if your really good at Smash, and Used Roy speed-power to his advantage, he can be done, Especially since Marth is so light.



But that's because you play against scrubs. Play against people who have their game on lock with Marth and tell me of your struggles. Play Ken or not even ken, play Emperor Lord and if you beat either of them with Roy, I'll concede and wont comment further, but since thats unlikely, Roy still sucks. oh well.

Roy actually looks pretty hot in that, I could easily see him as a chick, he just needs a ponytail.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 27, 2008)

The Original said:


> But that's because you play against scrubs. Play against people who have their game on lock with Marth and tell me of your struggles. Play Ken or not even ken, play Emperor Lord and if you beat either of them with Roy, I'll concede and wont comment further, but since thats unlikely, Roy still sucks. oh well.



I don't know. I've always been extremely good at video games, and destroyed not only tourny players, but other groups of friends as well. I wont say im the best, because One of my friends gives me a pretty good challenge and can beat, he plays Marth. He is also incredibly good. Sadly I can't back anything up with words because I havent done tournaments mainly because alot I have seen are timed, and thats a luck factor, and I hate LUCK. Cause its not a skill. As much a people think it is. Its fucking not, and thats final..... But I am willing to challenge anyone, and I will admit defeat if its done, in a none luck arena. Hyrule, and so forth.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 27, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I don't know. I've always been extremely good at video games, and destroyed not only tourny players, but other groups of friends as well. I wont say im the best, because One of my friends gives me a pretty good challenge and can beat, he plays Marth. He is also incredibly good. Sadly I can't back anything up with words because I havent done tournaments mainly because alot I have seen are timed, and thats a luck factor, and I hate LUCK. Cause its not a skill. As much a people think it is. Its fucking not, and thats final..... But I am willing to challenge anyone, and I will admit defeat if its done, in a none luck arena. *Hyrule*, and so forth.



Lol, thats a luck arena at its best, drop down to bottom and the walls help prevent you from dying, If you can wall tech its takes forever to be killed on that stage, I survived till over 300% damage by wallteching on that stage and I play Shiek, as you know one of the lighter characters in the game.

 Thats why we serious players play Final D. Thats a no luck stage, no walls, no gimmicks, just fighting at its finest.

I also see your on my list already, so first match I'll use Ike then bring out marth for seriousness.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 27, 2008)

The Original said:


> Lol, thats a luck arena at its best, drop down to bottom and the walls help prevent you from dying, If you can wall tech its takes forever to be killed on that stage, I survived till over 300% damage by wallteching on that stage and I play Shiek, as you know one of the lighter characters in the game.
> 
> Thats why we serious players play Final D. Thats a no luck stage, no walls, no gimmicks, just fighting at its finest.



Final D works as well, and its not much of a luck factor, and I can kill people once down there, just got to get them off the edge...and make sure they dont come back. I am talking about the f zero stage, or the moving floats of pokemon stages. Those are truly luck, because really you have no idea when U can die.


> I also see your on my list already, so first match I'll use Ike then bring out marth for seriousness.



Thats not fair...Roy wont even be In Brawl...ROFL


----------



## Ronin (Jan 27, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Final D works as well, and its not much of a luck factor, and I can kill people once down there, just got to get them off the edge...and make sure they dont come back. I am talking about the f zero stage, or the moving floats of pokemon stages. Those are truly luck, because really you have no idea when U can die.
> 
> 
> Thats not fair...Roy wont even be In Brawl...ROFL



But in reference to posts you made earlier, those stages arent used in tourneys for similar reasons that you stated.

 Its not as simple as get em off the edge and make sure they dont come back, I can see you havent plyed serious players, but alas, if you play Roy you can play marth. So even if Roy isnt in it you can go to the true swordsman.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 27, 2008)

The Original said:


> But in reference to posts you made earlier, those stages arent used in tourneys for similar reasons that you stated.
> 
> Its not as simple as get em off the edge and make sure they dont come back, I can see you havent plyed serious players, but alas, if you play Roy you can play marth. So even if Roy isnt in it you can go to the true swordsman.



Yes I have, they can roll on if they want, jump on, just got to be waiting, then can even trying attacking from the edge. Probably loads more then can do too. Just got to wait until they do there stupid move..and wham...power hit..dont always work though especially against a good player true. Just got to get more creative then.....

And yes, I can play Marth, but there different characters while playing. Roy you look for power hits. Marth for combos, completely different play scheme. Seems your the one that doesnt know characters well if u want to throw insults my friend...


----------



## Ronin (Jan 27, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Yes I have, they can roll on if they want, jump on, just got to be waiting, then can even trying attacking from the edge. Probably loads more then can do too. Just got to wait until they do there stupid move..and wham...power hit..dont always work though especially against a good player true. Just got to get more creative then.....
> 
> And yes, I can play Marth, but there different characters while playing. Roy you look for power hits. Marth for combos, completely different play scheme. Seems your the one that doesnt know characters well if u want to throw insults my friend...



Not my fault your not good enough to adjust your play scheme between two characters who are virtually the same. Roy can combo just as Marth can but Roy's combos require strict timing and positiong thats one reason why Marth has advantages over roy.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 27, 2008)

The Original said:


> Not my fault your not good enough to adjust your play scheme between two characters who are virtually the same. Roy can combo just as Marth can but Roy's combos require strict timing and positiong thats one reason why Marth has advantages over roy.



Sigh...never said I wasn't good enough. Your pretty words in my mouth friend. I just said they play differently, and Roy play scheme fits me better, so I am at my prime while playing Roy. I can switch to Marths way of playing. But I don't prefer it. And ever trying comboing with Roy against Marth? Ya..doesnt work for shit.....


Roy is better for his fast power hits. Thats his best power, but too many people try to combo with him, hence why they suck. But anyway, sure ill play Marth, whatever. Should be fun none the less.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 27, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcfHffiC_zs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3joidDfOItY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c45h8cCMd4I[/YOUTUBE]​
Dont know if these are new or not but thought i'd share.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 27, 2008)

The Original said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3joidDfOItY[/YOUTUBE]




That stage looks evil, lol...


----------



## Ronin (Jan 27, 2008)

*Gameplay Vids, Includin Shiek*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsZMSXpy2a4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=728BnDcgnx4[/YOUTUBE]​
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z57xqDFlOrM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVz1GTra02M[/YOUTUBE]
^Saved best for last.....



			
				I.T.P. of smashboards said:
			
		

> Ok, First of all I'll say I played A LOT today, around 40-60 matches easily, I'm not kidding. the place was deserted most of the time, and no pros came, I only played Noobs/ok players, which didn't stop me from losing because of the **** wii-mote and/or bad luck.
> 
> I have 15-20 videos to upload, but I'll get to that soon, first I want to write my impressions so I don't forget things:
> 
> ...


You can check his account as I have,sure hell post the rest of the vids through out the day.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 27, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> hmmm so japan exclusive demos? or is it just cause there not on our virtual console yet?


We don't get demos via Virtual Console lol.

And yeah, Japan has demos in some of their electronic stores now.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 27, 2008)

The Original said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsZMSXpy2a4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=728BnDcgnx4[/YOUTUBE]​
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z57xqDFlOrM[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



So awesome. DDDDDDDDDD:


----------



## K-deps (Jan 27, 2008)

After watching those videos DDD looks pretty awesome.
Not as awesome as Ike though.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 27, 2008)

Chaps said:


> After watching those videos DDD looks pretty awesome.
> *Not as awesome as Ike though*.



nuff said.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 27, 2008)

In the video with Ike and DDD whats that little hop step Ike does to dodge the dragoon. He does it a lot.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 27, 2008)

Chaps said:


> In the video with Ike and DDD whats that little hop step Ike does to dodge the dragoon. He does it a lot.



Assuming back dash, since he's a heavy character he most likely doesnt roll.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 27, 2008)

Chaps said:


> In the video with Ike and DDD whats that little hop step Ike does to dodge the dragoon. He does it a lot.


That's just how Ike's sheild+dodge works.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 27, 2008)

The Original said:


> Assuming back dash, since he's a heavy character he most likely doesnt roll.



Lemme fix that, since he's so awesome he doesnt want dirt on his clothes so he chooses not to roll, he instead laughs at you as he does his hop step. 

Anyways according to ITP, Shiek got nerfed a bunch which sucks for Shiek players like myself.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 27, 2008)

The Original said:


> Lemme fix that, since he's so awesome he doesnt want dirt on his clothes so he chooses not to roll, he instead laughs at you as he does his hop step.
> 
> *Anyways according to ITP, Shiek got nerfed a bunch which sucks for Shiek players like myself*.



Better then you main being completely taken out of the game.....


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 27, 2008)

Sheik, Fox, Marth, and Falco need to be nerfed, though.

That's great to hear.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 27, 2008)

Marth doesnt need to be nerfed, I thought he was good as he was...not to strong not to weak, and very fast.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 27, 2008)

The Original said:


> *Lemme fix that, since he's so awesome he doesnt want dirt on his clothes so he chooses not to roll, he instead laughs at you as he does his hop step. *
> 
> Anyways according to ITP, Shiek got nerfed a bunch which sucks for Shiek players like myself.



O ok that makes sense now. I was hoping a master like Ike wouldn't have to roll.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 27, 2008)

Febuary is going to be a loooooooong month


----------



## Ronin (Jan 27, 2008)

*MORE IKE*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fe3KxYpOC9w[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-K5VFNtbNQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xRiSUx_f5M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## K-deps (Jan 27, 2008)

*ONE MORE IKE (he loses)*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKmBMjEJD5M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ronin (Jan 27, 2008)

No Ike in that vid. That was Link and that vid is old.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwhYHLrKz9Q[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ag7uOvCvWWY[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Akuma (Jan 27, 2008)

This has me convinced that Link will be badass. Especially in dark link costume. That is Ike also, it really is.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 27, 2008)

The Original said:


> No Ike in that vid. That was Link and that vid is old.
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwhYHLrKz9Q[/YOUTUBE]​



You sure? 
The vid I posed was Ike vs. Link at Delfino
It was in the thread with all the new stuff.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 27, 2008)

Akuma said:


> This has me convinced that Link will be badass. Especially in dark link costume. That is Ike also, it really is.



yea he changed the vid. It wasnt Ike originally.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 27, 2008)

It is ike look at the description and his icon in the lower right corner.

Edit: Oh gotcha original.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 27, 2008)

The Original said:


> yea he changed the vid. It wasnt Ike originally.



Oh sorry I thought you saw that i changed it.

Link seems to have improved from Melee in Speed which is very good.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 27, 2008)

Chaps said:


> Oh sorry I thought you saw that i changed it.
> 
> Link seems to have improved from Melee in Speed which is very good.



Yea alot of people talked about his speed needing improvement. Glad to see he got it. He'll probably move into higher mid tier now.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 27, 2008)

Make Ness better to! Im beggin you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ronin (Jan 27, 2008)

Ness is a nobody..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 27, 2008)

Link wii kick ass wend the game is released


----------



## Akuma (Jan 27, 2008)

No he's not.....Ness is cool.


----------



## Sharingan2000 (Jan 27, 2008)

new vid on Gametrailer ??? well it's 3 days old.....



new character ? Fake ?

it shows 

Krystal
Klump
Mewtwo
Ganon
Midna
WW Link
Bowser Jr.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 27, 2008)

its fake bro, already been established. Look at zelda its suppose to be a dual pic with zelda/shiek.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 27, 2008)

seems like everyone on gametrailers believes it to be real


----------



## Akuma (Jan 27, 2008)

Everyone on gametrailers is fucking retarted.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 27, 2008)

What else is new?


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 27, 2008)

Great vids, PoT is gonna be high tier.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 27, 2008)

Sharingan2000 said:


> new vid on Gametrailer ??? well it's 3 days old.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can anyone fall for that? Honestly allow me to report the quote where I list a small amount of the give aways of this obvious fake.


Gaiash said:


> Things that make this such an obvious fake
> 2D art (as stated by me)
> Ashley was apparently comfirmed as an assist trophy by people who went to E for All.
> The finger looks off (as stated by Shion)
> ...





Akuma said:


> Everyone on gametrailers is fucking retarted.


Not everyone, after all the Angry Video Game Nerd is on GameTrailers.


----------



## Sengoku (Jan 27, 2008)

it would be nice if liquid snake was in the game as well but i guess that would be too much mgs

i would also like to see a mini godzilla in the game but godzilla isnt from a video game sadly :/


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 27, 2008)

I honestly believe that Star Wolf is in the game, regardless, because unless they re-do Falco, they have nobody else from the Star Fox universe in the game ATM, and I doubt Peppe the fucking rabbit or whatever is gonna make it in the game


----------



## crabman (Jan 27, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> I honestly believe that Star Wolf is in the game, regardless, because unless they re-do Falco, they have nobody else from the Star Fox universe in the game ATM, and I doubt Peppe the fucking rabbit or whatever is gonna make it in the game



Yeah doesn't he just sit in Cornelia or whatever now? Like he's too old to pilot his fighter or something. And I don't think anybody likes Slippy enough for them to put them in the game. 

But yeah Star Wolf instead of Falco would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 27, 2008)

Slippy toad is the best thing that ever happened to Star fox.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 27, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Slippy toad is the best thing that ever happened to Star fox.



fuck amphibians


----------



## Akuma (Jan 27, 2008)

Fuck foxes, falcons and wolfags.


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 27, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> I honestly believe that Star Wolf is in the game, regardless, because unless they re-do Falco, they have nobody else from the Star Fox universe in the game ATM, and I doubt Peppe the fucking rabbit or whatever is gonna make it in the game


I agree 100% but since Fox has a drak costume that could be mistaken for Wolf I wanna see Falco b4 Wolf.


Akuma said:


> Fuck foxes, falcons and wolfags.


fuck *YOU*


----------



## _Fin_ (Jan 27, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Fuck foxes, falcons and wolfags.



Maybe this guy is just mad cuz he can't stand the awesomeness of Wolf, Fox and Falco.  Probably he lost to Fox and Falco lv 9 in melee, and he is pissed. Anyways, how the hell can GT post such a fake video? WHY would they post that?


----------



## nick65 (Jan 27, 2008)

its fake but i hope theyre will be more characters cuz the list right now is so stupid...


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 27, 2008)

Did someone honestly think that was Klump...?


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jan 27, 2008)

im certain there will be at least 40 characters. cuz just like melee, there'll be lots they never show.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 27, 2008)

Might as well post them all!

*from ITP123:*

YouTube - I.T.P(DeDeDe) Vs Random Guy(Link) - Dedede vs. Link
YouTube - I.T.P(Pokemon Trainer) Vs Random Guy(Mario) - PT vs. Mario
YouTube - I.T.P(Pokemon Trainer) Vs Random Guy(Pikachu) - PT vs. Pikachu, shows the great speed increase of Pikachu's Thunder
YouTube - Random Guy(DeDeDe) Vs Random Guy(Pikachu) - Dedede vs. Pikachu
YouTube - I.T.P(DeDeDe) Vs Random Guy(Ike) - Dedede vs. Ike
YouTube - I.T.P(Pokemon Trainer) Vs Random Guy(Koopa) - PT vs. Bowser, Charizard's flame thrower and dash attack do massive damage
YouTube - I.T.P(Pokemon Trainer) Vs Random Guy(Ike) - PT vs. Ike
YouTube - I.T.P(DeDeDe) Vs Random Guy(Pokemon Trainer) - Dedede vs. PT
YouTube - I.T.P or RG?(Ike) vs RG(Mario) - Ike vs. Mario
YouTube - Pokemon trainer in SSBB: how to select your starting pokemon - Pokémon Trainer can choose his starting pokémon!
YouTube - Random Guy(Ike) Vs Random Guy(Link) - Ike vs. Link
YouTube - Random Guy(Ike) Vs Random Guy(Link) - Ike vs. Link
YouTube - Random guys Free 4 all(2 koopas,pikachu and PT,CPUS are in) - Bowser vs. Bowser vs. Pikachu vs. PT (2 CPUs)


*from queensaki: *

YouTube - SSBX_Preview_Masashi(Ike)_vs_IKKI(Ddd)_m1 - Ikki(DDD) vs Masashi(Ike)
YouTube - SSBX_Preview_Masashi(Ike)_vs_IKKI(Ddd)_m2 - Ikki(DDD) vs Masashi(Ike) 2
YouTube - SSBX_Preview_Masashi(Ike)_vs_IKKI(Ddd)_m3 - Ikki(DDD) vs Masashi(Ike) 3
YouTube - SSBX_Preview_Masashi(Ike)_vs_IKKI(Ddd)_m4 - Ikki(DDD) vs Masashi(Ike) 4
YouTube - SSBX_Preview_Masashi(Ike)_vs_IKKI(Ddd)_m5 - Ikki(DDD) vs Masashi(Ike) 5
YouTube - SSBX_Preview_Masashi(Ike)_vs_T2(Kir) - Masashi(Ike) vs T2 (Kirby)
YouTube - SSBX_Preview_IKKI(Kir)_vs_T2(Kir) - Ikki(Kirby) vs T2(Kirby)
YouTube - SSBX_Preview_Kein(Koo)_vs_IKKI(Ddd) - Kein(Koopa) vs Ikki(DeDeDe)
YouTube - SSBX_Preview_MA(Pok)_vs_Kein(Lin) - MA(PT)_vs_Kein(Link) 


*from quily2002: *

YouTube - Small Sheik Gameplay video - SSE Sheik Footage
YouTube - Brawl Demo - DeDeDe vs. PKMN Trainer - Dedede vs. PT
YouTube - Brawl Demo - DeDeDe vs. Ike - Dedede vs. Ike
YouTube - Brawl Demo - Dark Link vs. Kirby - Link vs. Kirby
YouTube - Brawl Demo - Bowser vs. Link - Bowser vs. Link[/QUOTE]


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 27, 2008)

Akuma said:


> *Barrel rolls* are the best thing that ever happened to Star fox.



Fixed.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 27, 2008)

i like how the anouser pronaunce Pokemon Trainer


and Ivysaur japanese name suck alot i count even understand his name


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jan 27, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Might as well post them all!
> 
> *from ITP123:*
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks, I'm so looking forward to this game and try out all the new characters.
My favorite in Melee was Sheik due her speed. It looks like it's gonna be Sonic in Brawl.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 27, 2008)

My best chars in melee were Marth, Young Link, and Ganondorf; I have a feeling Ike will be my best in Brawl. Cant wait to see who the unlockables will be.


Venom would be pretty badass; I'd imagne his battle scheme would be based around a combination of bowser's, DK's, and captain falcon's.


----------



## Psysalis (Jan 27, 2008)

hell i never get tired of seeing Ike's FS , that shit is just awesome


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 27, 2008)

yes, Ike >>>> Marth&Roy


----------



## Mr.Pirate Ninja (Jan 27, 2008)

King DeDeDe seems pretty powerful. His final smash looks really cool.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 27, 2008)

Puddin Pops said:


> yes, Ike >>>> Marth&Roy



I just wish Ike's sword was on fire...


----------



## Karin Maaka (Jan 27, 2008)

God, I'm so jittery waiting for the Japanese version to get released so I can play it early. 

 I hope there's no new protection on there that prevents me from playing it or it requires some update... or else I'll have to wait for the U.S. version. T_T 



> Slippy toad is the best thing that ever happened to Star fox.



 I hated it when his voice changed in the newer games (after Star Fox 64). 
 His voice on Star Fox 64 made him sound androgynous.


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 27, 2008)

If Roy's in he'll have the better FS


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 27, 2008)

something like this?
I don't know if anyone has seen this, but this might confirm Ness, Jigglypuff, and Lucario- It could be fake, but it looks pretty legit to me 
Apparently some guy on GameFaqs found it


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah we already discussed that, it was an real leak, those silly Asians.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 27, 2008)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> something like this?
> I don't know if anyone has seen this, but this might confirm Ness, Jigglypuff, and Lucario- It could be fake, but it looks pretty legit to me
> Apparently some guy on GameFaqs found it


Do people even read the first post of threads anymore?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 27, 2008)

And it was the sole point that a separate thread was made. 





TenshiOni said:


> Do people even read the first post of threads anymore?


Apparently not, not even in the Channel 12 section. 'Course, that's another story...


----------



## EPSimpson (Jan 27, 2008)

I hear they might release a Demo if you preordered the game


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 27, 2008)

EPSimpson said:


> I hear they might release a Demo if you preordered the game



Then I guess you heard wrong.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 27, 2008)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> here
> I don't know if anyone has seen this, but this might confirm Ness, Jigglypuff, and Lucario- It could be fake, but it looks pretty legit to me
> Apparently some guy on GameFaqs found it


No, we haven't seen it. We all ignored the first post of the topic and we also believed the final rooster with the 2D artwork. 

How many posts revieling the leak that started this thread and the fake that is so obvious that only an idiot should fall for it are we going to get?


----------



## Draydi (Jan 27, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> No, we haven't seen it. We all ignored the first post of the topic and we also believed the *final rooster* with the 2D artwork.
> 
> How many posts revieling the leak that started this thread and the fake that is so obvious that only an idiot should fall for it are we going to get?


Uber Roosters! =P


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 27, 2008)

I seriously can't wait for this game to come out.  PT looks like he's gonna be sooooo much fun to be.  And Pikachu's thunder attack seems to have gotten a lot quicker (which is good, cuz I main him).


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 27, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> i like how the anouser pronaunce Pokemon Trainer
> 
> 
> and Ivysaur japanese name suck alot i count even understand his name


Thats probably because they misspronounced it. The Fu is silent, much like Fushigidane (Bulbasaur) whos name is pronounced Shi-gi-da-ne, likewise Fushigibane (Venasaur) is pronounced Shi-gi-ba-ne so Fushigisou (Ivysaur) should be pronounced Shi-gi-so not Fu-shi-gi-san.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 27, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I seriously can't wait for this game to come out.  PT looks like he's gonna be sooooo much fun to be.  And Pikachu's thunder attack seems to have gotten a lot quicker (which is good, cuz I main him).



NO!!!!!  I'm Pikachu master!  We fight when game comes out!

Gaiash, r u going to update Satoshi with Gliger?


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 27, 2008)

Purrin master hopes he can go Wall of Pain in Brawl...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## 2Shea (Jan 27, 2008)

zonic the hedgehog said:


> God, I'm so jittery waiting for the Japanese version to get released so I can play it early.
> 
> I hope there's no new protection on there that prevents me from playing it or it requires some update... or else I'll have to wait for the U.S. version. T_T



There is, you can't play it, sorry lol.

Only way is if you have a Japanese Wii, or were crazy enough to mod-chip your Wii.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Jan 27, 2008)

2Shea said:


> There is, you can't play it, sorry lol.
> 
> Only way is if you have a Japanese Wii, or were crazy enough to mod-chip your Wii.



 I have my wii modchipped. 

 It's worked with Super Mario Galaxy thanks to that upgrade, but I hope SSBB doesn't do that same shit. :|


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2008)

zonic the hedgehog said:


> I have my wii modchipped.
> 
> It's worked with Super Mario Galaxy thanks to that upgrade, but I hope SSBB doesn't do that same shit. :|



I promise you right now, Brawl will have an upgrade on the disc.

And going with the Wii's new protection, it detects the region of the system and then the game, and will stop playing if it doesn't match.

Wii Chess is an example of this.


----------



## _Fin_ (Jan 27, 2008)

So...lets say you successfully modchip your Wii. What advantages will it give you by doing that? ...Apart from playing other region games.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## Karin Maaka (Jan 27, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I promise you right now, Brawl will have an upgrade on the disc.
> 
> And going with the Wii's new protection, it detects the region of the system and then the game, and will stop playing if it doesn't match.
> 
> Wii Chess is an example of this.



 It does work, you just need brickblocker + regionfrii. 

 It doesn't bother me, I didn't even buy a shitty Wiikey anyway, I bought one of those cheap open-source chips and got it installed for free (which means whatever commercial mod chips get programmed into them, open-source ones will get them too, eventually). 

 So in reality, I only paid like $10.00 to play most Wii games + gamecube games.



> So...lets say you successfully modchip your Wii. What advantages will it give you by doing that? ...Apart from playing other region games.



 Play games for free *cough*pirate shit*cough*. 

 Anyone will make up an excuse of playing other region games, but that's why the majority of people get their systems chipped.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> awesome remixed background music is awesome.



Yep, DKC1 Jungle Japes remix = fucking awesome.


----------



## _Fin_ (Jan 27, 2008)

What "nerfs" did DK receive for Brawl? Do we know this yet?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2008)

_Fin_ said:


> What "nerfs" did DK receive for Brawl? Do we know this yet?



Supposedly, he's still the same. Just people assumed his FS is shit back at E 4 all, when in reality it can cover 90% of a stage.


----------



## _Fin_ (Jan 27, 2008)

If it's a stage like Final Destination and he is on an opposite side, his FS is no good... I can see why people thought it was shit. Another thing, why the hell does Peach get a weird final smash that has NOTHING to do with any of her recent games? Since when did peach make everyone go to sleep and make little peaches float down from the sky?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2008)

_Fin_ said:


> If it's a stage like Final Destination and he is on an opposite side, his FS is no good... I can see why people thought it was shit. Another thing, why the hell does Peach get a weird final smash that has NOTHING to do with any of her recent games? Since when did peach make everyone go to sleep and make little peaches float down from the sky?



Maybe her FS is like an Emotion, like the abilities she had in Super Princess Peach?

Those abilities showed a portrait of hers change, and her FS has portraits too.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 27, 2008)

_Fin_ said:


> Another thing, why the hell does Peach get a weird final smash that has NOTHING to do with any of her recent games? Since when did peach make everyone go to sleep and make little peaches float down from the sky?


It's her Genjutsu super in the new Naruto Wii game.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 27, 2008)

Giant enemy crab should be the final boss of adventure mode, im tellin ya!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 28, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Maybe her FS is like an Emotion, like the abilities she had in Super Princess Peach?
> 
> Those abilities showed a portrait of hers change, and her FS has portraits too.



Goofy, why does your sig not have Sonic and Snake?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Goofy, why does your sig not have Sonic and Snake?



Starters only. >:3


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2008)

Also, new Iwata Asks is up. It takes a bash at tourneyfaggots and their annoying ways by evening out the playing field for all. It also tragically confirms a character from Wind Waker in the game as a playable character. So yeah, that terrible rumor is true.



> The development for Smash Bros. Melee began soon after the GameCube was released and we had to design each character from scratch. This time, however, we were able to borrow characters from various development teams, which was a big help. Take The *Wind Waker* and Twilight Princess from the Zelda series for example. We were able to design the Smash Bros. characters by adapting them just as they were modeled for the original titles.



Also, AT trailer


----------



## Caustic (Jan 28, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Also, new Iwata Asks is up. It takes a bash at tourneyfaggots and their annoying ways by evening out the playing field for all. It also tragically confirms a character from Wind Waker in the game as a playable character.



It seems that the new Iwata Asks also confirms that Ray 01 (Or whoever it was. I can't remember the name. The robot-looking guy, forgive my ignorance) is in the game.... but only as an Assist trophy. (At least, I'm fairly certain that's Ray 01. Ray MK II? Something like that.)

Thank goodness it wasn't Isaac


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks like we got a run down of the complete menu...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2008)

Super shit random filler update that brings back older updates still sucks shit.


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 28, 2008)

AT trailer was cool, liked Andross in action haha.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 28, 2008)

I think that interview confirms a Wind Waker character will be in brawl.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 28, 2008)

Holy shit.

The stage builder continues to impress and astound. Those stages look really fun. xD

And wow, there's a trophy that actually requires you to swim a lot. Guess Delfino Plaza and The Summit might not be the only water-containing levels in Brawl.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 28, 2008)

^I feel the same way.

Always knew Wind Waker Young Link would make it.

I'll be damned surprise if he's doesn't.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 28, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Starters only. >:3



Are you gonna change it when the game is out? Cuz it looks badass.



Goofy Titan said:


> Also, new Iwata Asks is up. It takes a bash at tourneyfaggots and their annoying ways by evening out the playing field for all. It also tragically confirms a character from Wind Waker in the game as a playable character. So yeah, that terrible rumor is true.



Noooo this supports the horrid 35 character roster...


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 28, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Also, new Iwata Asks is up. It takes a bash at tourneyfaggots and their annoying ways by evening out the playing field for all. It also tragically confirms a character from Wind Waker in the game as a playable character. So yeah, that terrible rumor is true.



Yeah, WW link will be in - as an assist trophy! Reread what he said - he never said playable, not even once.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Are you gonna change it when the game is out? Cuz it looks badass.



By which release? Japan's or America's?

Having a sig with the full roster and posting in the Dojo Update thread would be spoilers, no?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 28, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> I think that interview confirms a Wind Waker character will be in brawl.


Now all thats left to wonder is if he'll be cel shaded or in Brawl style. Either way would be awesome, he needs to use the Wind Waker for his final smash.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 28, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> By which release? Japan's or America's?
> 
> Having a sig with the full roster and posting in the Dojo Update thread would be spoilers, no?



I've seen tards with Naruto spoilers in their sigs. You can get away with it!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah those stage builder ideas are maddening... what would happen if you made a stage with walls all around?! Just fight til everyone's at 999 and then bounce around retardedly?!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 28, 2008)

the only problem i have whit stage builder is that dont have mutch content unless we have to unlock them but sakurai havent say anyting about unlocking content for the stage builder


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 28, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> NO!!!!!  I'm Pikachu master!  We fight when game comes out!



Alas, another Pikachu player.  I've found that they are relatively rare compared to other characters.  I would gladly challenge you, however, I'm not sure if my new dorm's internet layout will let me go online with my Wii.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 28, 2008)

well if WW Link is in brwl he better have a diferent move set like deku leaf,ect and not master sword


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 28, 2008)

Has Ganondorf been confirmed?


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 28, 2008)

Abyssion said:


> Has Ganondorf been confirmed?



No, he hasn't.  If he were to come back though, many believe that he'd have a new moveset.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2008)

Abyssion said:


> Has Ganondorf been confirmed?



Sheik was confirmed by Aonuma, who also confirmed a Ganondorf model was sent to the Brawl team.

Seeing as Brawl confirmed Shiek, Ganondorf is a given.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2008)

Cool, I was wondering when we were gonna get the lowdown on the vault. Looks like assumption was right. A place where all the rewards and sharing files go. Looks like there's alot of stuff to uncover. Sample build stages are win! Too bad i'll probably be too lazy to recreate them.

Might as well start the countdown again...
3 days till JP release ()
31 says til release...in America ()


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2008)

Holiday Hound said:


> Might as well start the countdown again...
> 3 days till JP release ()
> 31 says til release...in America ()



31? You are doing it wrong.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2008)

If anyone's interested...



Tournyfags really need to check up on these interviews. So far, all I've seen Sakurai talk about was how this was supposed to be a game for everyone and how it can be picked up and played. I haven't really seen anything about using a minimum of 4 characters, 2 stages and turning each match into some type life or death showdown using glitches...


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> 31? You are doing it wrong.





Holiday Hound said:


> Might as well start the countdown again...
> 3 days till JP release ()
> *4*1 says til release...in America ()



My mistake... curse word, that just makes it worse


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 28, 2008)

One thing i didn't like in those interviews is what sakurai said about beginners tasting victory because they're being pared with a skilled player...this is my first smash game and i've never touched the series before but hell would freeze over before i accepted such a win....i suppose since i'm not a beginner gamer , just a beginner in the series and i'll be catching up much faster than total gaming noobs i won't have to worry about it much...but still this sounded very annoying...

And again,once i finally get good i wouldn't want to be pared with noobs and having to do all the work but being equally rewarded as them....i suppose i won't be doing much random team battles lol.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 28, 2008)

Hehe, next weekend I'm gonna have a Brawl party at my place.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 28, 2008)

i hope this week we get a character update


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 28, 2008)

im pretty sure no character update will be shown which sucks


----------



## Countach (Jan 28, 2008)

y not wait 3 days and know everything when the japan version comes out


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 28, 2008)

thats wat i was thinking im pretty sure someone will make a website with everything on brawl


----------



## kewlmyc (Jan 28, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Hehe, next weekend I'm gonna have a Brawl party at my place.



Curse you!  Unless I'm invited.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 28, 2008)

WHOOOOO!!!!!PARTY


----------



## Ronin (Jan 28, 2008)

Wats up with the thread title? Wats nuts?



Holiday Hound said:


> If anyone's interested...
> 
> 
> 
> Tournyfags really need to check up on these interviews. So far, all I've seen Sakurai talk about was how this was supposed to be a game for everyone and how it can be picked up and played. I haven't really seen anything about using a minimum of 4 characters, 2 stages and turning each match into some type life or death showdown using glitches...



Has everyone been raped by tourny goers. I have never seen so many people who complain about taking advantages of what you are given. You guys make a big deal out of this stuff. You do know that these are in other games as well, tekken for one has wave dashing.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 28, 2008)

i think maybe the fact that the smash bros. website isnt releasing new characters and just showing us some unnecessary stuff


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 28, 2008)

^Newbs.

Thread title has been getting updated after every Dojo update to reflect a hilarious Sakurai quote. Been doing that for a good month and a half.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 28, 2008)

In 40 days this topic shall be swarmed by noobs...


----------



## Ronin (Jan 28, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> ^Newbs.
> 
> Thread title has been getting updated after every Dojo update to reflect a hilarious Sakurai quote. Been doing that for a good month and a half.



Kinda realized that,but didnt get this reference though. Is it from the most recent interview?


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 28, 2008)

i just didnt kno.........damn


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 28, 2008)

Do you think he will still be updating the American section of the Dojo site after January 31st??

I don't see a point to it, since we will have the whole character roster by this weekend, as well as knowledge on a whole plethora of stuff we didn't know before.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 28, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> In 40 days this topic shall be swarmed by noobs...



40 days seems so much!!!


----------



## Jazz (Jan 28, 2008)

Today's update was.... lengthy


----------



## Jazz (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't think so either


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 28, 2008)

> The most important thing was simply whether or not it would make players happy. I mean, there are lots of popular games with characters that just aren?t meant for fighting and were too hard to incorporate into the Smash Bros. title. Heading the list of these characters are the ones from the games we just mentioned, Nintendogs and Animal Crossing. Because these are games played by lots of people, I knew players would be happy to see them make an appearance. This is why I wanted to find a way to put them in the game and why they became Assist Trophies.



Animal Crossing playable character deconfirmed 
Oh well, as long as it isn't Ridley nor Issac =D


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 28, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Do you think he will still be updating the American section of the Dojo site after January 31st??
> 
> I don't see a point to it, since we will have the whole character roster by this weekend, as well as knowledge on a whole plethora of stuff we didn't know before.



I don't know, I think they might but it's hard to say. Sakurai may want to keep going with it. Plus people won't be able to get all of the secret characters and such on the first day... but yeah prolly before he'd announce them.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 28, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> Animal Crossing playable character deconfirmed
> Oh well, as long as it isn't Ridley nor Issac =D



Man am I happy. I really didn't an animal crossing fighter. as the interview said he just wouldn't be a fighter.


----------



## /root (Jan 28, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> It also tragically confirms a character from Wind Waker in the game as a playable character.



I disagree that it 100% confirms.

It just says 'character model'.

So it may just be, say, Zephos as an assist trophy, for example.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 28, 2008)

The Original said:


> Kinda realized that,but didnt get this reference though. Is it from the most recent interview?



Towards the end of today's Dojo update n00b...


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 28, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> well if WW Link is in brwl he better have a diferent move set like deku leaf,ect and not master sword


Well he'd still have the master sword as his sword but he should definatly use items like the grabbling hook, deku leaf, miror sheild and maybe even the minish cap. And his final smash would have to be using the Wind Waker to conduct a tornado.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 28, 2008)

I never really understood why people wanted an Animal Crossing character.  They just don't seem to have any fighting qualities in my opinion.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 28, 2008)

2SHEA GET THAT MARIO OUT OF YOUR AVATAR

I'm Mario, And I have my likeness copyrighted.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 28, 2008)

Lmao lies and slander! I had a SMG sig before you did, and before you changed your name 

Anyway!

I'm not really wanting a Windwaker character, but it's prolly to be expected. Oh well, not going to complain, it's another character to have ^^


----------



## Jazz (Jan 28, 2008)

>_>

<_<

Shut Up.


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 28, 2008)

40 days is too long


----------



## Jazz (Jan 28, 2008)

hey guys hw do i do a finl smsh???


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 28, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I never really understood why people wanted an Animal Crossing character.  They just don't seem to have any fighting qualities in my opinion.


Exactly. People thought that because there was an Animal Crossing icon they would get a character. I knew from the begin it was obvious that icons would be with stages when choosing one, Animal Crossing couldn't use the Brawl icon so it had its own. The DS icon confirmed the absense of a playable AC character long before the interview did.
Not to mention why would we see the stage before the character? We didn't learn about Distant Planet until after Olimar was confirmed after all.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 28, 2008)

Mario said:


> hey guys hw do i do a finl smsh???



Triangle - Square - Square - Circle - L2 -R2 - L2 - R2


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 28, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Do you think he will still be updating the American section of the Dojo site after January 31st??
> 
> I don't see a point to it, since we will have the whole character roster by this weekend, as well as knowledge on a whole plethora of stuff we didn't know before.



He will. Not everyone will immediately find out about the whole roster, there are people less fanatical than us out there.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 28, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Triangle - Square - Square - Circle - L2 -R2 - L2 - R2



Button combos? In MY Smash Bros? Get out of the internet.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 28, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> He will. Not everyone will immediately find out about the whole roster, there are people less fanatical than us out there.



not to mention that youtube are deleteing spoilers.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 28, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> not to mention that youtube are deleteing spoilers.



Are you serious?!

On another note, NOOOO DK!!!! T_T

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWaqIBRvzkA&eurl=http://www.brawlcentral.com/index.php[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 28, 2008)

Jihad said:


> 40 days is too long



4 days sounds so much better than 40 days.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 28, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> 4 days sounds so much better than 40 days.



Looks like we got a funny man in the house.

you made me very sad


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 28, 2008)

DK is a true gangsta. Sacrificing himself to get blasted instead of his home boy.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 28, 2008)

that was awesome and ^ I lol'd...


----------



## kewlmyc (Jan 28, 2008)

Don't know if it's been posted but...



			
				Go Nintendo said:
			
		

> A long time ago, we posted a story on Brawl using the Havok engine. That info came from the official Havok website, and was soon taken down after the story broke. Now there is another confirmation that Brawl does indeed use the Havok engine, as you can see in the image above.
> 
> The other image shows you how much space Super Smash Bros. Brawl can take up. I’ll let you figure out the math on that one! Huge thanks to KingBroly for the heads up on the last two posts.




Also, there seems to be a booting problem with the Japanese brawl disks.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2008)

The Original said:


> Wats up with the thread title? Wats nuts?
> 
> 
> 
> Has everyone been raped by tourny goers. I have never seen so many people who complain about taking advantages of what you are given. You guys make a big deal out of this stuff. You do know that these are in other games as well, tekken for one has wave dashing.



lol, raped by touny goers. I myself know how to wavedash, land dash, l-cancel and a couple other user techniques and I'm sure a couple people who talk about tourny-ers also do. For me, it's a matter of, why do I have to? I had to teach myself that stuff just so I can stand toe to toe with other vets.

Of course, the glitch part wasn't what my main focus was. You said yourself, that we complain about what we are given, yet why is it that tourny-ers complain about what they are given? Okay, maaaybe I can understand the gross underuse of the characters (only a few of them can stand a chance in a really competitive fight), but why deprive themselves of the plethora of stages and items in the game? don't make much sense to me


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 28, 2008)

DK and Diddy could of both just jumped out the way =X


----------



## Jazz (Jan 28, 2008)

srsly.

But it would have screwed up DK's bananas.

No one wants stony bananas


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 28, 2008)

DK is a retard

He had a huge amout of time to walk away


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 28, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Are you serious?!
> 
> On another note, NOOOO DK!!!! T_T
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWaqIBRvzkA&eurl=http://www.brawlcentral.com/index.php[/YOUTUBE]



LOL, DK got hit with a Gundam Virtue cannon.  This is silly.


----------

